# The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim



## Koppachino (Dec 11, 2010)

​


			
				Bethesda Blog said:
			
		

> “You should have acted. They’re already here. The Elder Scrolls told of their return.”
> 
> And returned it has! *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim was announced to the world by game director Todd Howard at tonight’s VGAs.* Along with Todd’s appearance, viewers were able to to get the first look at the game’s announcement trailer. If you missed it, it’s now up on our . And while you’re there, if you click on the background of the page, you can pan around and explore the backdrop.
> 
> *Skyrim releases on Friday, November 11, 2011…* that’s less than a year away!! In the coming weeks and months, stay tuned for more details on Bethesda Game Studios’ latest game.



*Official site:* 

*Release Date:* 11.11.2011

*Images:*

*Spoiler*: _Screenshots_ 





























*Information:* 





*External Information:* 



*Teaser Trailer:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoXFk-0NrDI[/YOUTUBE]

*Gameplay Trailer:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSRtYpNRoN0[/YOUTUBE]

*E3 2011 Gameplay:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9hJMxw126A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2010)

I knew this was happening, but the title of this thread still made me gasp audibly.

Forgot about the VGAs. Not that I would watch it, but its always nice to see the announcements.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2010)

Just saw it.

Hope it will be more Morrowind than Oblivion..

And it's coming 11/11/2011.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 11, 2010)

To be honest, I was watching it for Bioware's announcement, and it was just revealed to be Mass Effect 3. Elder scrolls was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2010)

The trailer for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 11, 2010)

New Elder Scrolls game announced.


I remember reading in Morrowind about Nords whose voices had been enhanced by the winds to such an extent that they blasted the landscape up every time they opened their mouths. Typically they're gagged and then brought out as siege weapons during a battle.

I want to be able to meet one of these guys.


----------



## rancher8 (Dec 12, 2010)

On the official forums there is a rather large discussion about what we have been revealed to from the teaser. Many of the posters are Elder Scroll lore nerds(which includes myself) 

Here is the link:  

I may decide to post some of the more interesting tidbits but, most of it is just conjecture.



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> New Elder Scrolls game announced.
> 
> 
> I remember reading in Morrowind about Nords whose voices had been enhanced by the winds to such an extent that they blasted the landscape up every time they opened their mouths. Typically they're gagged and then brought out as siege weapons during a battle.
> ...



They are called Greybeards. I hope to see them too. Some are thinking that the mage on the elderscrolls.com website (which has been updated so that you view the entire carving from the teaser) is a greybeard.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

Elder Scrolls Oblivion was pretty badass, can't wait.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 12, 2010)

ME3, Uncharted 3, and ESV. My brain is melting with anticipation.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

Don't forget batman. And that's all later in the year. Still got Dead Space 2, Dragon Age 2, Fear 3, and so many more early in the year. 2011 looks amazing. I thought 2010 was pretty badass myself.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 12, 2010)

rancher8 said:


> On the official forums there is a rather large discussion about what we have been revealed to from the teaser. Many of the posters are Elder Scroll lore nerds(which includes myself)
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...



You know, I was looking at the official forums today, and man they are dedicated lol. They already knew the title would be "Skyrim" because they checked to see what trademarks Bethesda filed a while ago. They really do their homework.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Man all these games coming out for next years Holiday... this is great and all but they need to clam down.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Nords consider themselves to be the children of the sky. They call Skyrim the Throat of the World, because it is where the sky exhaled on the land and formed them. They see themselves as eternal outsiders and invaders, and even when they conquer and rule another people; they feel no kinship with them. The breath and the voice are the vital essence of a Nord. When they defeat great enemies they take their tongues as trophies. These are woven into ropes and can hold speech like an enchantment. The power of a Nord can be articulated into a shout, like the kiai of an Akaviri swordsman. *The strongest of their warriors are called "Tongues." When the Nords attack a city, they take no siege engines or cavalry; the Tongues form in a wedge in front of the gatehouse, and draw in breath. When the leader lets it out in a kiai, the doors are blown in, and the axemen rush into the city. Shouts can be used to sharpen blades or to strike enemies. A common effect is the shout that knocks an enemy back, or the power of command. A strong Nord can instill bravery in men with his battle-cry, or stop a charging warrior with a roar. The greatest of the Nords can call to specific people over hundreds of miles, and can move by casting a shout, appearing where it lands.*"






This is by far most anticipating game for 2011 to me.


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2010)

A lot of A++ titles coming out in November.


----------



## Twinsen (Dec 12, 2010)

Hot damn diggity doodles

Finally a new Elder Scrolls!


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 12, 2010)

Heh,from the trailer it looks like an invasion from the dragon-kin of Akaviri..

And you play as the Dragonborn..the same title that was given to the first Emperor..


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 12, 2010)

What an epic year 2011 is gonna turn out to be.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 12, 2010)

Extracted the images loaded from their swf and put together this _huge_ Skyrim background.



You're welcome.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2010)

finally Oblivion pretty much became my favorite game ,so of course i cant wait for TES:V


----------



## Litho (Dec 12, 2010)

Nuoh my god...

ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod


----------



## Mofo (Dec 12, 2010)

OBJECTIVE: FAIL  AT RPGs EVEN MORE THAN WE DID WITH OBLIVION AND FALLOUT 3!

STATUS: IN PROGRESS.


Hopefully there won't be level scaling and they're going to let modders do their stuff like always. Meh, if only they  hired  again the guy who did Morrowind and Shivering Isle area design.

Bethsoft: horrible games but awesome customer services and perfect community support.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Dec 12, 2010)

Hell yes!

This is probably my most anticipated game after DNF in 2011.


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2010)

FINALLY.

I was starting to lose hope  And better it doesn't have hardware trouble like Oblivion


----------



## Mofo (Dec 12, 2010)

Alice said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> I was starting to lose hope  And better it doesn't have hardware trouble like Oblivion


It's going to use the Gamebryo engine,  it's likely that hardware issues are staying.


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2010)

Mofo said:


> It's going to use the Gamebryo engine,  it's likely that hardware issues are staying.


Heh my only hardwhere issues were graphic issues for 8800 gts, was jerky even with better drivers


----------



## Kri (Dec 12, 2010)

Best announcement last night, bar none.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

Best announcement ever.  

Heres to hoping that it is more like Morrowind and Daggerfall than Oblivion.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

Why so many people hating on oblivion? Shit was awesome.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

It was a good game, but I liked Morrowind and Daggerfall better.  Daggerfall for the sheer size of the world and the near endless gameplay that could be had.  I loved Morrowind for the highly interesting world.  

Oblivion felt like a generic fantasy game.  While not exactly bad it doesn't interest me in the same way as Morrowind.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 12, 2010)

Cant wait for this, Uncharted 3, and inFAMOUS 2


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 12, 2010)

So Elder Scrolls 5, DC Universe Online, MVC 3..

2011 is going to blow every other year out of the water.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

Mofo said:


> It's going to use the Gamebryo engine,  it's likely that hardware issues are staying.



It isn't Gamebryo that is the problem.  Its the massive world that the Elder Scrolls create that causes the problems.  

The Elder Scrolls games use a version of Gamebryo which is always heavily modified by Bethesda.


----------



## Theaww (Dec 12, 2010)

I really need to finish oblivion now....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Why so many people hating on oblivion? Shit was awesome.


it because of nostalgic retards.




Eternal Fail said:


> It isn't Gamebryo that is the problem.  Its the massive world that the Elder Scrolls create that causes the problems.
> 
> The Elder Scrolls games use a version of Gamebryo which is always heavily modified by Bethesda.


true most problems are script and programing i think.

but Oblivion had a problem that happen after you play 300+ hours of play that the game world becomes slow and buggy(no the cache) ,Bethesda never released a patch which make manny believe it was the engine.

i heard it can be fixed for the PC using a mod but i dunno.


----------



## rancher8 (Dec 12, 2010)

TES V will have a new engine.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2010)

rancher8 said:


> TES V will have a new engine.


yeah i figure as the company that developed Gamebryo went bankrupt.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys, added it to the top.

And the new engine is good news, their old one was past the limits.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> It was a good game, but I liked Morrowind and Daggerfall better.  Daggerfall for the sheer size of the world and the near endless gameplay that could be had.  I loved Morrowind for the highly interesting world.
> 
> Oblivion felt like a generic fantasy game.  While not exactly bad it doesn't interest me in the same way as Morrowind.



Really? Never played Daggerfall but fucking HATED Morrowind. Was younger though so may have something to do with it.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 12, 2010)

OP, you may want to use this instead.


----------



## Phunin (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm definitely looking forward to this game. Probably one of the few RPG's I am actually looking forward to get.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 12, 2010)

November 11, 2011.

Goodbye, whatever remains of my social life!


----------



## Frostman (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't wait for this. I liked Oblivion and i love Morrowind. I wonder how many times Skyrim will be delayed.

Speaking of Morrowind, i got to go back and play it. There is probably a lot of mods i need to update.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 12, 2010)

"In their tongue he is Dovakhiin - the DRAGONBORN!" *epic music*

Yeah I jizzed my pants.


I'm predicting an invasion from Akavir, since the symbol used at the end is an Akaviri symbol. (It's also used as a symbol of the Empire occasionally but I get the vibe of a foreign invasion from this teaser)


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 12, 2010)

Excellent stuff. I hope they expand on the RPG elements. Make it much more like Morrowind in many respects. They had best make interesting terrain 'cause we've played snowy mountains and glaciers before. (Oblivion and Bloodmoon.) If I have to heavily mod this game to make in enjoyable, like I had to do with Oblivion...

I hold out hope that they'll eventually set one of the games in a Daedric realm. Maybe Azura's Moonshadow, where the goal is linking it with Nirn again. Something imaginative and new would be nice. Eventually.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 12, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> Excellent stuff. I hope they expand on the RPG elements. Make it much more like Morrowind in many respects. They had best make interesting terrain 'cause we've played snowy mountains and glaciers before. (Oblivion and Bloodmoon.) If I have to heavily mod this game to make in enjoyable, like I had to do with Oblivion...
> 
> I hold out hope that they'll eventually set one of the games in a Daedric realm. Maybe Azura's Moonshadow, where the goal is linking it with Nirn again. Something imaginative and new would be nice. Eventually.



Skyrim's geography is much more than just snow and glaciers. It's an ancient and magical land. From everything I've read in lore from previous games there should be lots of variety.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

I am hoping that we are the Dovakhiin and create our own empire.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 12, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Skyrim's geography is much more than just snow and glaciers. It's an ancient and magical land. From everything I've read in lore from previous games there should be lots of variety.


No shit. I mentioned the mountains. Much of it will be snow-covered. There are bound to be glaciers. Then you have the mountains.

"Skyrim is the most rugged region in the continent, not only containing five of the highest peaks in Tamriel. Only in the western reaches are there some measure of flat land, where most of the population resides. The rest of Skyrim is vertical; mountains, cliffs, and deep valleys. A variety of crops are raised in Skyrim, from wheat to the hardy snowberry. "

And a small area where there will be hills and forests. I sincerely hope Bethesda gains some imagination. It can be interesting, but it can't just look like the northern part of Cyrodiil.

Hell, it can be all mountains, but Bethesda will then have to make the terrain interesting with stunning local geography. Morrowind has vastly different geographical areas, but the terrain itself isn't very interesting, in general. There are a few parts here and there where they put in the effort, but over all, a lot of the same when looking at it from a small scale. What it has here marshes, plains, ash-covered volcanic areas, etc.; variety on a bigger scale.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

Bethesda never puts much effort into geography.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 12, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> I am hoping that we are the Dovakhiin and create our own empire.



Dragonborn was the title only one Emperor held and that was Tiber Septim,the creator of the Empire and its first Emperor.

And guess what..he was from Skyrim!

So yeah,I think that maybe we will be the first one in a new dinasty of rulers of Tamriel..


And Jesus Christ,I need to get that theme..


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Dragonborn was the title only one Emperor held and that was Tiber Septim,the creator of the Empire and its first Emperor.
> 
> And guess what..he was from Skyrim!
> 
> ...



Not quite.



> "Dragon Born" is used to refer to the Cyrodil Emperors, due to their being 'born' from the Alessian covenant with Akatosh. While the Septim empire has fallen, we know that at least one (that of Titus Mede) has taken its place since. The Imperial armor on the man makes Imperial origin almost certain. Dragons are also associated with Akavir and with time, so "Dragon Born" could could be Akaviri or an avatar/embodiment/child of Akatosh (like a Shezarine, but with Akatosh).
> 
> Tiber Septim (anon Talos, anon Ysmir) is the emperor most often associated with the dragon sigil. He is also the patron of empire and conquest.
> 
> His being shown strongly suggests that the player will once again take a supporting role in TESV, since the hero (the Dragon Born) is established as male and mustachio'd. It is also possible that the Dragonborn will be reincarnated in/ mantled by the player.





Also Nerevarine was called that too.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 12, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> Not quite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was Tiber Septim,THE first Dragonborn.

The Emperors were called after him Dragonborn out of respect (and of course,the gods being dragons and all that).


And Dragonborn in the case of the Nerevarine was just the astral-sign he/she was born under,a sign that tells of a great/unusual fate ahead of that person.

It didn't have anything to do with the covenant made between Tiber and Akatosh.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

Tiber didn't make a covenant with Akatosh.  Alessia did.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, you have to admit, being able to become the next Emperor of Tamriel would be pretty cool.

Also, in regards to Titus Mede, from what I know in the novel, he's only controlling Cyrodill right now, he's still trying to get the other provinces back in line.

So my guess as to the game's plot:

There's an ongoing civil war in Tamriel over the throne, Skyrim gets caught in the middle of opposing factions. The Akaviri may also be waiting in the shadows. Then the Gates to Oblivion reopen to wreck havoc across Tamriel, with the one person who can stop them, the Dovakhiin. Who then must work to reunite Skyrim and save Tamriel.

Also, I think that's Max von Sydow speaking in the teaser.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

> Then the Gates to Oblivion reopen to wreck havoc across Tamriel, with the one person who can stop them, the Dovakhiin.



I don't want any shitty Gates to Oblivion anymore.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 12, 2010)

The teaser seems to imply that the Daedra are coming back



> "The Elder Scrolls told of their return, that defeat was merely a delay, from the time after Oblivion opened, to when the Sons of Skyrim spilled their own blood."


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

If you look at the mural they show, the events of both Morrowind and Oblivion are shown.  

That quote likely is just saying that it happens after Oblivion.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 12, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> Tiber didn't make a covenant with Akatosh.  Alessia did.



He took the Amulet of Kings from where it was and from that day on the covenant and all that it was implied in it extended to him and his kin.

If not for that Akatosh wouldn't have saved the world in Oblivion.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 12, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> If you look at the mural they show, the events of both Morrowind and Oblivion are shown.
> 
> That quote likely is just saying that it happens after Oblivion.


Eh, just guessing at what the trailer said at this point.

I'm sure the next details to come out will say something different.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 13, 2010)

Goddamn best news i've heard in a long time, 2011 is gonna rock worlds man. DA2, Gears 3 and now this? My heads gonna explode.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 13, 2010)

Possible villain? Maybe some other of his kind became dragons. And the addon would take  place at Akavir.

I'm playing Oblivion + FCOM now and read this in-game book:


Seems like all other Akavir dragons are dead.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 13, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> The teaser seems to imply that the Daedra are coming back


from that quote it seems Skyrim is in a civil war.



crazymtf said:


> So the 9's it received across hundreds of sites and the million + people who bought it and loved it, know shit about good games?
> 
> I don't game on PC anymore but from what I remember morrowind just was boring. Like said though probably was due to my age, I was a lot younger then when I played Oblivion. Even so I highly doubt Oblivion is "Shit" compared to it.


he just a idiot ,Oblivion like Morrowind dungeons and map were not made randomly.in fact they used some new technology to make Cyrodiil look realistic whit corrosion and stuff  compared to the the awful plain Vvardenfell which difference were the damn mountains which i hated whit a passion, the dungeon were 100% custom that why they look realistic compared to Daggerfall mazes dungeon.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 13, 2010)

The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim will be featured in the next GameInformer issue.

Please post scans when and if you have them!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to ask fans who were solely fans of Morrowind, but not Oblivion.

What were the changes you felt were unnecessary or you just plain didn't like with Oblivion? Are you hoping for a return to basics with Skyrim? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 13, 2010)

So, Skyrim. . . what changes/improvements to the game mechanics do you want to see?

Me? First thing that comes to mind is "rework the races." The certain racial abilities should be toggles rather than free timed activations, a bunch of castable racial abilities need buffing to make them worthwhile, and the High Elves need to be entirely reworked so they are valid as something other than a self-imposed challenge.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 13, 2010)

Bolt Crank said:


> So, Skyrim. . . what changes/improvements to the game mechanics do you want to see?
> 
> Me? First thing that comes to mind is "rework the races." The certain racial abilities should be toggles rather than free timed activations, a bunch of castable racial abilities need buffing to make them worthwhile, and the High Elves need to be entirely reworked so they are valid as something other than a self-imposed challenge.



No level scaling. I want to know that if I walk into the wrong tomb, I may get lit on fire, electrocuted, then eaten with a side of Ketchup (or mustard, if you're a snob). On the other side of the coin, I want to eventually be able to steamroll through creatures I used to have to run from screaming. That's called 'sense of accomplishment', boys and girls. I do *not* want Bandits, Mauraders and other folks all suddenly gaining glass/ebony/daedric armor, because at that point WTF are they doing anymore? They could sell a piece of that shit and live comfortably for a few years. The odd gang leader who's decked out in good armor and high-level items? Sure. They've obviously learned the system and done well for themselves. But not the scrubs. This includes the guards. If you're always four levels higher than me, why aren't you guys out doing my job?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 13, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I want to ask fans who were solely fans of Morrowind, but not Oblivion.
> 
> What were the changes you felt were unnecessary or you just plain didn't like with Oblivion? Are you hoping for a return to basics with Skyrim? What are your thoughts?



Oblivion had level scaling for starters,making leveling up pointless aside from aquiring new armor..but then ordinary thieves would have daedric armor as well..

The world was vanilla compared to the world in Morrowind which was exotic and new so to speak (and they even broke the lore for that one,the capital and the surrounding area should have been lush jungle,not what we got).

It had voices for most of the NPC's,but the voices repeated far too much and were bland.

Magic was not a good way to go..it was nifty but mana went out like a bitch on higher levels of difficulty and then..it was bad for you as fighters would slap your ass after that.

And not in the least..the story.

In Morrowin you played as The Nerevarine,the guy/girl who might have been the re-incarnation of Indoril Nerevar,the greatest hero the dark elves ever had.

In Oblivion you played as Martin's little helper...yeah..


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 14, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim will be featured in the next GameInformer issue.
> 
> Please post scans when and if you have them!



I'm sure someone will post them the second they're out, then I'll add it to the top. If anyone is subscribed to Gameinformer, I think you get the copy a week or so before it hits shelves.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 14, 2010)

I subscribe to GI but no scanner so no scans.


----------



## decoy octopus (Dec 14, 2010)

best news i heard all day.hopefully there are no delays.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 15, 2010)

/random


----------



## Utz (Dec 15, 2010)

This is going to blow my mind. Oblivion is still my favorite game, so I absolutely am looking forward to this. 

Trailer is amazing btw! I love the music


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 21, 2010)

/orgasm


Cannot wait....


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oblivion had level scaling for starters,making leveling up pointless aside from aquiring new armor..but then ordinary thieves would have daedric armor as well..
> 
> The world was vanilla compared to the world in Morrowind which was exotic and new so to speak (and they even broke the lore for that one,the capital and the surrounding area should have been lush jungle,not what we got).
> 
> ...



I agree but Oblivion got the Sheogorath and he is far better than Asura in this Oblivion wins but only in this Madness>Star.

And to add to what you list i hate the damn "fast travel" they should have keep Morrowin travel and the spell teleport.

No levitate spell sucks too.

We only got 15 artifacts in this game and much less clothes and other suff in Oblivion.

In Oblivion we have 4 factions and i don't count Arena but in Morrowin we have 12 factions if i not mistake and no vamparie clans too.

So in the end the only reason i play Oblivion is because of Shivering, Dark Brotherhood, Mage and Thieves guild because the rest is crap and the main plot is a joke.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2011)

Game Informer just revealed their cover.  It doesn't took too impressive but they say that the magazine uses ultra-violet coating to make it look good.



I'm eagerly waiting for the magazine to hit shelves.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

It's gonna have screen shots. I can't wait to see their new game engine.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2011)

I want to know the size of the game world and how many guilds there will be.  And I want details on if they improved their AI.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

ANY SCANS YET?


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2011)

None that I know of yet.  They just shipped it today I believe.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

I just want the npc's faces to look normal. They all looked like haggard old people in Oblivion.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2011)

They'll look fine if they get rid of the shitty face creator from Oblivion.  I would rather have faces that an artist created rather than adjusted some sliders.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

I really wanna see what this game looks like. The trailer gave us nothing... _fffffffff----!!!_


----------



## Xion (Jan 6, 2011)

If someone finds a leak to the Game Informer or even get its early, remember to share it with the rest of us.

I checked Elder Scrolls forums for 5 years since Oblivion launched waiting for news on the next one. Show me the money!


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2011)

Apparently GameStop will get the magazine on the 14th.  Guess I'll be keeping an eye out for leaks.

Xion:  You can wait a few more days.


----------



## Xion (Jan 6, 2011)

Based on the tweets the people at Game Informer and some other industry insiders are saying it'll "blow people's minds" which makes me extremely eager for how awesome the screens look. If Oblivion looked that great back then, this should be Crysis-like (I don't know about better, but if it were...).


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

It's been 5 years since Oblivion, It better blow my mind


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm waiting to get my mind blown.  

I really enjoyed the last game... I want to play this one so hard.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 6, 2011)

Xion said:


> Based on the tweets the people at Game Informer and some other industry insiders are saying it'll "blow people's minds" which makes me extremely eager for how awesome the screens look. If Oblivion looked that great back then, this should be Crysis-like (I don't know about better, but if it were...).



Hype motherfuckers..

God,let it be on Morrowind's level..

And I think it can be.

I mean..it's not possible to fuck up a Mythic Vikings vs Akaviri story set in the last days of the Tamrielic Empire..right? 


Need screenshots..need..screensho-..


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

It would be insane if it were as big as Daggerfall, but I doubt that's even possible with current graphics/tech combination.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2011)

I fear that the mountains are going to be underwhelming.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I fear that the mountains are going to be underwhelming.



But..but..they are VIKING mountains!


They can't dissapoint..




Seriously hoping they go for a Solstheim-type of atmosphere and setting..with mountains..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know what to expect anymore.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2011)

Even viking mountains disappoint if they are no more than steep hills.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the GI cover link, adding it to the top.

I'm sure some subscriber will receive his/her copy in the next couple of days, so I expect scans to be all over the place by then. Looking forward to seeing screenshots.


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gameinformer has released the translation key. It has already been translated but, I will put the translation in a spoiler tag in case anyone wants to take a crack at it. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Dovahkiin Dovahkiin
Naal ok zin los vahriin
Wah dein vokul mahfaeraak ahst vaal
Ahrk fin norok paal graan
Fod nust hon zindro zaan
Dovahkiin Fah hin kogaan mu draal

Ahrk fin kel lost prodah
Do ved viing ko fin krah
Tol fod zeymah win kein meyz fundein
Alduin feyn do jun
kruziik vokun staadnau
voth aan bahlok wah diivon fin lein


Dragonborn Dragonborn
By his honor is sworn
To keep evil forever at bay
And the fiercest foes rout
When they hear triumph's shout
Dragonborn for your blessing we pray

And the scrolls have fortold
Of black wings in the cold
That when brothers wage war come unfurled
bane of kings
Ancient shadow unbound
With a hunger to swallow the world


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh great.  Now we get to fight the dragon that saved the world in Oblivion.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2011)

What the heck..

So..


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not the Akaviri..but Akatosh coming at the End Times?


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah.  Alduin is his Nordic name.  

The Nords believe the Alduin eats the world when it is time to recreate it.

Things are going to get exciting.


----------



## Xion (Jan 7, 2011)

So many dragons. Cataclysm now Skyrim. Although Elder Scrolls will be better.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2011)

As long as I get to kill everyone and use mods I'll be happy.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2011)

Xion said:


> So many dragons. Cataclysm now Skyrim. Although Elder Scrolls will be better.



You forgot Dragon Age 2!

Dragons seem to be the new vampires and zombies!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2011)

Except dragons are actually cool.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Except dragons are actually cool.



So were vampires before Twilight!


Edit:

If anyone wants to see a briliant guy's musings on the plot of Skyrim,read this:




It's Heaven for lore geeks!


----------



## Xion (Jan 7, 2011)

The people on the Bethesda forums are brilliant (unlike a certain other forum ).

But I am far more interested in the possibilities of the game's engine, graphics, and modding possibilities.

The great thing about Oblivion was never the story for me, it was (initially) the open world possibilities in a (then mind-blowing) graphical environment. Later it was the mods. I never even finished the main story I kept getting mods upon mods until I moved on to other games and interests lol. My favorite mods were of course the graphics ones. I am a huge graphics fan, so looking at Crysis and forward to Skyrim they better be at least as good at very high settings and without mods.

With 4096x4096 texture mods, model overhauls, and anything else the mod world can offer us, I think I'll be playing this game well into 2020 (if I'm still alive ).


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2011)

Xion said:


> The people on the Bethesda forums are brilliant (unlike a certain other forum ).
> 
> But I am far more interested in the possibilities of the game's engine, graphics, and modding possibilities.
> 
> ...



I loved the lore in Morrowind..it was goddamned awesome.

The lore was why I bothered to finish Oblivion..

Events told from different points of view,creation myths which again were told from different points of view,as seen fit by whomever wrote them,old legends..freaking awesome.

If they manage to create a cohesive world and no level-scalling and shit like that..

I will play this game until by thumbs bleed!


And if that guy is right,this time we will play as 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dovahkiin,The Fourth Dragonborn,the one that could usher in the Fourth Age and a new Empire,and we will go against the Aedra wishing to leave the Material Plane,led by none other than Akatosh unbound,the Dragon of Time,which strikes during a civil war in Skyrim due to the breaking of the Empire.




Awww yeah!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So were vampires before Twilight!



It's a damn shame


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2011)

GUYS!!! GUYS!!! WE HAVE SOMETHING HERE!


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> GUYS!!! GUYS!!! WE HAVE SOMETHING HERE!



Dont know if those are real either way I cummed.


----------



## Xion (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome scans. Thanks so much. Graphics aren't mindblowing atm, but given they have an artistic filter over them and the fact that the game appeals to consoles as well as the PC, I am still extremely interested.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2011)

Im pretty sure the scans are legit. 

Also, more. Will keep posting when more is posted.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it looks fantastic, even with the LQ scan. Adding the screens to the top.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 7, 2011)

If we are able to transform into dragon in game then i'm sold.
Skyrim turnout into one fine game. the texture was way too low however (nothing a little mod won't fix)


----------



## Xion (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah honestly so long as the base game has tools allowing for massive improvements through mods then I might actually buy the game! I don't think I've done that since WoW...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope those are legit, already a step-up from Oblivion.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 7, 2011)

In case nobody caught the inside joke, "Bendu Olo" was the name of the player character in the Construction Set of Oblivion and also Morrowind if I recall correctly.


----------



## roninmedia (Jan 7, 2011)

This is around the time when I get 6 weeks off from my clinical rotations. Building a Sandy Bridge rig at the same time too.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 7, 2011)

FUCKING SOLD!
CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 7, 2011)

Lol, wow. So this game really isn't vaporware.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 7, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, wow. So this game really isn't vaporware.



Who ever said the Elder Scrolls 5 was going to be vapor ware? You're literally the first person I've ever heard mention that. It seems blindingly obvious to me that the blockbuster, multi platinum Elder Scrolls series would continue. It's one of gaming's flagships right now.


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know if anyone noticed but, in the picture with the dunmer. He is only wearing one pauldron. Which makes me giddy 

Still not sure of what to make of removing mysticism or classes, though. They readded enchantment, which is great.



Pilaf said:


> In case nobody caught the inside joke, "Bendu Olo" was the name of the player character in the Construction Set of Oblivion and also Morrowind if I recall correctly.



I noticed it but, I had forgotten where I saw that name before.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy.  Shit.  I..mustn't get hyped.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2011)

It's too late, you will now live your life until November in a heightened state of agitation. You will think of nothing except playing this game, then the release date will be pushed back. Enjoy the next 11 months.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

Is it too much to hope for this game being the best Elder Scrolls game ever?  Some of the stuff sounds amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2011)

Scans made me want this so much. Can't wait, oblivion kicked ass.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 8, 2011)

From the latest Game Informer, about Skyrim;


_"The game will look at the nearby dungeons you've explored, automatically set the mission in a place you've never visited, and designate opponents that are appropriately matched to your strengths and weaknesses."_


That's...that's sounding an awful lot like level-scaling combined with random generation.  Blek.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> That's...that's sounding an awful lot like level-scaling combined with random generation.  Blek.



You didn't think they'd have set levels for enemies on the world map and in dungeons, did you? I mean, imagine all the whining from people who walk into a crypt only to find enemies twenty levels higher than them. 

In all seriousness, it's not a bad idea. Powerscaling, so to speak. Since open world RPGs really do let you go anywhere and do anything, leave the static enemy levels to linear RPGs. That way you can focus more on the lore of the world and exploration, since challenging gameplay is secondary to RPGs like that.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2011)

the cities have more than a few people it seems


----------



## left4lol (Jan 8, 2011)

Any idea if they going to put hardcore mode in this game ?
whether or not the game still level-up with us ?
how many faction in this game ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 8, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Still not sure of what to make of removing mysticism or classes, though. They readded enchantment, which is great.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it but, I had forgotten where I saw that name before.


i barely used Mysticism ers thought, i thing they will become part of another magic school or just potions and scrolls.




Lyra said:


> In all seriousness, it's not a bad idea. Powerscaling, so to speak. Since open world RPGs really do let you go anywhere and do anything, leave the static enemy levels to linear RPGs. That way you can focus more on the lore of the world and exploration, since challenging gameplay is secondary to RPGs like that.


true this is not a japanese RPG were the enemies have a set level ,the only problem i had whit oblivion level scaling was common/criminals thieves having rare equipments.

dungeon bosses is a exception.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You didn't think they'd have set levels for enemies on the world map and in dungeons, did you? I mean, imagine all the whining from people who walk into a crypt only to find enemies twenty levels higher than them.
> 
> In all seriousness, it's not a bad idea. Powerscaling, so to speak. Since open world RPGs really do let you go anywhere and do anything, leave the static enemy levels to linear RPGs. That way you can focus more on the lore of the world and exploration, since challenging gameplay is secondary to RPGs like that.



I despise too much level scaling.  Some is fine but not to the point Oblivion went with it.  It was easier to beat the game at level 1 than level 20.  That is just plain stupid.  I want there to areas that I can't reach because there are extremely tough to go because of high level opponents.

There won't be much accomplishment in reaching some ancient ruins if there is no challenge in getting to it.  If you can reach it in level 1 then it really doesn't matter if you level up or not.  There won't be any reason for you to do that.  I'm fine with level scaling for the common enemies that you face.  But there should be areas filled with enemies that static.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I despise too much level scaling.  Some is fine but not to the point Oblivion went with it.  It was easier to beat the game at level 1 than level 20.  That is just plain stupid.  I want there to areas that I can't reach because there are extremely tough to go because of high level opponents.
> 
> There won't be much accomplishment in reaching some ancient ruins if there is no challenge in getting to it.  If you can reach it in level 1 then it really doesn't matter if you level up or not.  There won't be any reason for you to do that.  I'm fine with level scaling for the common enemies that you face.  But there should be areas filled with enemies that static.


^ this. though i really don't care what bethesda done that screwup the gameplay, the mod will fix it anyway :ho.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

It has been confirmed that the level scaling is similar to Fallout 3's level scaling.  I haven't touched Fallout 3 so I can't tell how good it is but I have heard that it was an improvement over Oblivion.  Can't be too bad then.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> It has been confirmed that the level scaling is similar to Fallout 3's level scaling.  I haven't touched Fallout 3 so I can't tell how good it is but I have heard that it was an improvement over Oblivion.  Can't be too bad then.


wait Fallout 3 have level scaling


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

It did have it.  

It was barely noticeable from what I hear.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 8, 2011)

The only thing I don't like is that there are only FIVE cities. I hope there would be some small villages too then...


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

MrCinos:  There are going to be many villages.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 8, 2011)

Good then, although measly 18 skills dissapoint me. Would be nice to see spears and medium armor back in the series, maces and axes separately as well as short and long swords.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't mind there only being 18 skills.  They just got rid of the useless ones.  No big deal.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 8, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> The only thing I don't like is that there are only FIVE cities. I hope there would be some small villages too then...


they probablly will be just the big ones the magazine also confirmed towns and villages.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 8, 2011)

Spears weren't useless 

It was my favorite class of weapons in Morrowind  Argonians without spears are blashpemy.

And diversity is still better. If you have light - medium - heavy armor you can go through the game 3 times wearing different equipment while with only light and heavy armor you'll have only two distinctive playthrough in terms of equipment.
Same thing with different weapon classes. I mean, axes as blunt weapons along with maces/hammers in Oblivion were -worthy.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

I liked spears too.  

I wonder what kind of damage the Dragons will do to towns when they attack.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I liked spears too.
> 
> I wonder what kind of damage the Dragons will do to towns when they attack.



Hopefully fuck some shit up on a grand scale, can anyone confirm if it's true that gamers will also have the ability to turn into a Dragon?


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

Temp:  Such an ability has not been mentioned.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 8, 2011)

Will probably want . I enjoyed oblivion. never really played morrowind, I used to have it but I lost the disc aaaages ago.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh Lord, the last two pages of this thread made my heart and eyes bleed...


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2011)

So..it's been said that the engine looks a lot like this:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4kyEW1zKAM[/YOUTUBE]


Only *BETTER*.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So..it's been said that the engine looks a lot like this:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4kyEW1zKAM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


 If it is a new engine it's going to be Id Software RAGE. I prefer CryENGINE  or UE engine myself. Still the best choice for a RPG game should be Source given the powerful moddability.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

Ciupy:  It doesn't look that good.  

Mofo:  It isn't Rage.  Its a brand new engine built by Bethesda itself.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Ciupy:  It doesn't look that good.
> 
> Mofo:  It isn't Rage.  Its a brand new engine built by Bethesda itself.



Yes,it isn't the engine used in Rage.

They said it wasn't useful for building a large-scale world.

And..are you blind or sleepy? 

That engine is beautiful..


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

I meant to say that Skyrim doesn't look that good.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,it isn't the engine used in Rage.
> 
> They said it wasn't useful for building a large-scale world.
> 
> ...



Need I remind you of how many lies Todd told us during the past few years?

Zenimax owns both ID and Bethsoft, chances are ID guys are outsourcing the engine.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

Mofo:  Its not going to be Rage.  Rage wasn't really built with a game like Skyrim in mind.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2011)

At Eternal Fail:

Oh..




Mofo said:


> Need I remind you of how many lies Todd told us during the past few years?
> 
> Zenimax owns both ID and Bethsoft, chances are ID guys are outsourcing the engine.




I know..

The Radiant AI lie was so big even Moulineux would have hanged his head in shame..


At least the Radiant AI gave birth to numerous hilarious tales of why exactly AI is a bad,bad thing..

I still hope for another Morrowind..


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

Radiant AI was a case of them not having the time to fix it.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Mofo:  Its not going to be Rage.  Rage wasn't really built with a game like Skyrim in mind.



Nor was Gamebryo (I think we can see the perfect results). I think you're understimating what 1-2 years of engine customization can do. Just look at what these guys did with Morrowind 2011, they didn't even need to mod the engine, just external tools and textures remaps.

Having Id Software develop the engine is the wisest thing, given how horrible Bethsoft coders are.




Eternal Fail said:


> Radiant AI was a case of them not having the time to fix it.


Radiant AI was a  flat-out case of lie-telling and shameless hyping, third parties (game magazines) included. 
On paper TES V looks even more streamlined than Oblivion.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

Eh.  Either way the game looks nice.


----------



## Gig (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully no more NPC leveling with the character, I'm more than happy enough to take my beating from a High level Dragon or Daedra at level one if I wonder off to where they are, but when I'm level 50+ I want to be able to cut down endless numbers of generic NPCs like there nothing, just like I could do in Morrowind now they where some fun times. 

It would also be nice if they completely removed spell making restrictions it was one of the things I hated about Oblivion, because I always wanted to make a good resurrect spell just so I could make a undead army that lasted longer than 30 seconds


----------



## Mofo (Jan 8, 2011)

Gig said:


> Hopefully no more NPC leveling with the character, I'm more than happy enough to take my beating from a High level Dragon or Daedra at level one if I wonder off to where they are, but when I'm level 50+ I want to be able to cut down endless numbers of generic NPCs like there nothing, just like I could do in Morrowind now they where some fun times.
> 
> It would also be nice if they completely removed spell making restrictions it was one of the things I hated about Oblivion, because I always wanted to make a good resurrect spell just so I could make a undead army that lasted longer than 30 seconds



Sorry dude, level scaling (FO3 style) is coming back they said.


----------



## Gig (Jan 8, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Sorry dude, level scaling (FO3 style) is coming back they said.


Unfortunate atleast Fallout 3s version is decent compared to Oblivions as the weapons in that game don't become near useless, once you reach a certain level like they did in Oblivion even while using the Firebrand it could take ages to kill even a single guard due to there absurd amounts of HP. 

I may as well have been hitting a wall for 20 minutes because that is what it basically was, it also feels unfavorable for a supposedly great hero to have to put that much effort into slaying a guard with a legendary weapon. 

While in Fallout if I attack anything not called Falkes I can kill them in 1 to 2 hits.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 8, 2011)

Spears are awesome..but there's only one spear that matters.

MUATRA...milk-taker...the "spear" of Lord Vivec, god of the Dark Elves.





> Vivec: "Recognize this? The blood, I mean, not the silly bone-frozen Bosmer. No? It's from one of yours. He died in your name. And so by the blood of this khajiit, I climb you, moon and moon, and Dance on your Tower. AE CHIM CE ALTADOON for my own revenge I eat you. AE CHIM CE ALTADOON for my own revenge I eat you."
> 
> Azura: "CHIM? HOW?"
> 
> ...




Tamrielic Lore..get into it today.


----------



## Xion (Jan 8, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> The only thing I don't like is that there are only FIVE cities. I hope there would be some small villages too then...



Well if they are bigger and more dynamic than Oblivion cities and if there are actually small towns along with them, then complaining is not in order.

Imperial City was tiny.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 9, 2011)

look like there will be agame play video in a month


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 9, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> look like there will be agame play video in a month



no it doesnt help


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

It has been confirmed that the screen shots are from the Xbox 360 version.  



Very good news because the PC version is bound to look better.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats good to hear, the graphic is actually look disappointing to me. I should have figured it was console version from the low quality texture.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm perfectly fine with the graphics.  They look better than Oblivion and that is all that matters.  The draw distance is improved.  Animation is likely improved.  We will be getting dynamic shadows and snow.  Water is improved.  What more can one ask for?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Spears are awesome..but there's only one spear that matters.
> 
> MUATRA...milk-taker...the "spear" of Lord Vivec, god of the Dark Elves.
> 
> ...



Pretty ballsy for a fake demigod to spread bullshit about a Daedric Prince..

Well..she/it sure as heck got its revenge in the end!

Vivec still died like any other common dark elf after I was through with him..

Goddamned betrayer.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I'm perfectly fine with the graphics.  They look better than Oblivion and that is all that matters.  The draw distance is improved.  Animation is likely improved.  We will be getting dynamic shadows and snow.  Water is improved.  What more can one ask for?


The same graphic different between morrowind and oblivion. past elder scroll game have always put graphic in it days to the max. i haven't seen it from the screen shot yet.

To put it straight i expect Crysis like graphic from this game.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

left4lol said:


> The same graphic different between morrowind and oblivion. past elder scroll game have always put graphic in it days to the max. i haven't seen it from the screen shot yet.
> 
> To put it straight i expect *Crysis like graphic *from this game.



No open-world game is going to have Crysis-like graphics on this current generation of consoles due to their inherent hardware limitations.

But nonetheless the graphic jump from Oblivion to Skyrim is a huge one.

What I am most eager to see are the animations.

Are they still shitty as ever or did Bethesda kept its promise and hired new blood to make them look good?


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> No open-world game is going to have Crysis-like graphics on this current generation of consoles due to their inherent hardware limitations.


Witcher 2 beg to differ (although even the developer doubt that it could be ported to console).



Ciupy said:


> But nonetheless the graphic jump from Oblivion to Skyrim is a huge one.


meh I have seen Oblivion mod that look better then that screenshot.


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

oh look, fail posts here


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

Eki:  Not a surprise.  

I love the Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> It has been confirmed that the screen shots are from the Xbox 360 version.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good news because the PC version is bound to look better.



I am impressed.  

Now to get 360 version.. or PC.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Witcher 2 beg to differ (although even the developer doubt that it could be ported to console).
> 
> 
> meh I have seen Oblivion mod that look better then that screenshot.



I said open-world,not a zone-by-zone game like TW2..

Eh..mods.

They may make the game a little prettier..but..

But one thing they can't change and that is the shitty art style of Oblivion.

When I saw the first pics of Skyrim,all I could think of was this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC7_GEMZ9pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

I really don't get why people so impressed from that screen shot.
is any one care to tell me which part of the screen shot that make people impressed so much ?


Ciupy said:


> I said open-world,not a zone-by-zone game like TW2..


Witcher 2 wasn't zone by zone if you put it that way then there is only be three zone. there is only one zone for each chapter unlike First Witcher and texture for each zone was streamed on the fly just like any open world game.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

left4lol said:


> I really don;t get why people so impressed from that screen shot.
> is any one care to tell me which part of the screen shot that make people impressed so much ?



Because it looks kickass for an open-world game,a leap forward,not considering the fact that those mods you praise so much only apply to the PC.

But yeah,the games are practically identical :


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

@fail- As do i

The fuck, that screenshot looks like shit


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2011)

It will good better on the PS3


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

Left4lol:

By that definition all of the games made by BioWare are open-world..


And yes..that's what an un-moded Oblivion screen looks like in case some of you have forgotten.

Not as pretty as you remembered,isn't it..


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

Date for release??


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

Eki said:


> Date for release??



11.11.2011.

Or so they say.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

I love some of the Oblivion mods.  

And honestly...who gives a damn about how the game looks?  There are far more important things I would love to see.  Take cities for example...I want them to look like actually cities like in Daggerfall.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I love some of the Oblivion mods.
> 
> And honestly...who gives a damn about how the game looks?  There are far more important things I would love to see.  Take cities for example...I want them to look like actually cities like in Daggerfall.



TES series is one of the few games I expect graphical excellence from.

I want to be going all "Purrrtyyy!" at the landscape.

And it's true Daggerfall had that kind of SFX..but it also had at the time a gaming map twice the size of Great Britain..so..yeah.


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

Really fail?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2011)

I couldn't play games with that sort of graphics.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I couldn't play games with that sort of graphics.



So..you don't play Minecraft?

Or Half Life 1 for nostalgia's sake?


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

Eki:  Its one of the finest games that I played.  

Ciupy:  If only Skyrim was that massive.  

Bate:  Give it a try.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Because it looks kickass for an open-world game,a leap forward,not considering the fact that those mods you praise so much only apply to the PC.


that practically why i said i'm relieved that it was a console screen-shot instead of PC.

I'm not big on console so i don't know what look good and what look bad for a console game.


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I couldn't play games with that sort of graphics.


I know right?


Ciupy said:


> So..you don't play Minecraft?
> 
> Or Half Life 1 for nostalgia's sake?



yea, but that was like what, 6 years ago? 

Were in a new era of games where i expect the best of the best


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2011)

I've seen videos of minecaft, no way am I playing that. I prefer games with good graphics, I didn't start playing video games until I got a ps2, I can't go backwards graphically to play video games no matter how good they are.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

left4lol said:


> that practically why i said i'm relieved that it was a console screen-shot instead of PC.
> I'm not big on console so i don't know what look good and what look bad for a console game.



Well..Oblivion with a few mods may look decent,but it's still showing its age.

And even with all of the grainy and shitty low-res scans,Skyrim still looks good.

And not just in pure eye-candy,but from an art style point of view.

I thank God that it doesn't look as vanilla as Oblivion did.

But I want to see it in motion,I want to see how the world feels,how alive it feels so to say.

The animations will either make or break this game. (from a graphical point of view)

Edit:

Pity you don't play Minecraft..or oldies.

As for MInecraft..can't beat its gameplay.

Sort of like Lego meets Robinson Crusoe.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I love some of the Oblivion mods.
> 
> And honestly...who gives a damn about how the game looks?  There are far more important things I would love to see.  Take cities for example...I want them to look like actually cities like in Daggerfall.


I would rather they take care about a better main quest. out off all my oblivion complain, boring main quest is the worst mainly because it couldn't be fixed by mod.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

Ciupy:  I want to see that dynamic snow in action.

left:  It was horrible.  But thankfully they seem to have fixed it.  Time to create an empire.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Ciupy:  I want to see that dynamic snow in action.
> 
> left:  It was horrible.  But thankfully they seem to have fixed it.  Time to create an empire.


As long as they give the main quest the same epic feel as it was in morrowind i wouldn't complain.

But i really hope they put some different ending like new vegas in this game.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope fighting the dragons will be difficult, sort of like fighting monsters in Monster hunter, different tactics to fight them and such


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

left:  Morrowind didn't feel epic to me.  

Still like it though.

Bate:  Same here.  I don't want them to be pushovers.  I would like it if you had to run from dragons when you are in lower levels.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hope fighting the dragons will be difficult, sort of like fighting monsters in Monster hunter, different tactics to fight them and such



I hope two things.

1)That the Dragons don't become just another kind of Oblivion gates,and we have to repeatetly kill them all without much challenge.

2)Challenge,motherfuckers!

I want to be one-shotted if I try to kill a Dragon at level 1,I want to be one-shotted if I am too nosy or stupid and go into the Forsaken Dungeon or some shit like that.

I don't want another Oblivion fiasco..

And Morrowind had the best atmosphere in the whole damned series.

I still get shivers when I remember the ash storms and the first time I disembarked from the ship and just saw the expansive and beautiful world.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

> And Morrowind had the best atmosphere in the whole damned series.
> 
> I still get shivers when I remember the ash storms and the first time I disembarked from the ship and just saw the expansive and beautiful world.



It really did.  It really felt like a hostile land at times.  I really hope that Skyrim manages to achieve that.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hope fighting the dragons will be difficult, sort of like fighting monsters in Monster hunter, different tactics to fight them and such



Doubt it. That's asking for too much.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

Actually it may be possible depending on how they handle the abilities of the dragons.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah, I'd hate it if its too easy. I remember being really excited by the prospect of fighting Mannimarco in the Mage Guild quest after hearing how strong he was but it was so anti-climatic, I'm not a hardcore gamer or anything but a little challenge is good, makes you feel great when you complete the game and not grinding to do quests just because you want 100% completion or whatever


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

Bate, Daggerfall is really wonderful if you want a challenge.  :33


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll stick to Monster hunter, although it makes me cry in frustration


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

Those graphics were state of the art back in the day.


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

Back in the day


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

Gameinformer:Behind the Scenes TES V: Skyrim video:


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

2:42

We have ourselves a map.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> 2:42
> 
> We have ourselves a map.



I know.

And it's a beauty.

And all those mountains..


And I think I saw the design of one of the Greybeards!


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

Its going to be amazing.  Feels very much like the map of Morrowind.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2011)

The Greybeards sound amazing. I can't wait to see them


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The Greybeards sound amazing. I can't wait to see them



Anybody that could use his voice as a siege weapon is fine in my book!


Also..TES V: Skyrim Main Menu!




And a list of the settlements seen on the map made by a guy on the Bethesda Forums.

Obviously spoilers ahead:



*Spoiler*: __ 



MAJOR CITIES
- Windhelm (large label)
- Riften (large label)
- Whiterun (smaller label)
- Solitude (smaller label)
- ??? (we can't see the labels on the coastal cities - either could be a major city)

OTHER SETTLEMENTS
The labels on these are difficult to make out, but cross referencing their positions with the previous Skyrim map, we can see:
- Dawnstar (possibly a major city)
- Winterhold (possibly a major city)
- Markarth Side
- Falkreath
- Two previously unknown towns between Windhelm and Riften

REGIONS
(the names on these are hard to make out)
- Eastmarch (described as "volcanic tundra")
- The Pak? (middle letter unclear; apparently has snow)
- Rift (described as "fall forest")




And the map itself:



Edit:

In the concept art we see halberds.

So it seems spears/polearms are back in the game..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Map looks beautiful. I'm really excited.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2011)

If the world is beautiful I wouldn't mind going around by foot, I didn't do it in Oblivion


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 10, 2011)

The thing about Morrowind I found epic was the lore/main storyline. If you kinda breeze through it and don't read a lot of the dialogue it seems cookie cutter, but if you really thoroughly study each blue topic, journal entry and quest book - especially the books Vivec gives you about Red Mountain and the Tribunal - it's a very interesting and epic story, although most of it happened offscreen hundreds of years ago.

Oblivion had great lore too, but it wasn't presented in the same way. The dialogue was more limited there since most of it was spoken. That's one area I preferred in Morrowind - hundreds and hundreds of interesting topics.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The thing about Morrowind I found epic was the lore/main storyline. If you kinda breeze through it and don't read a lot of the dialogue it seems cookie cutter, but if you really thoroughly study each blue topic, journal entry and quest book - especially the books Vivec gives you about Red Mountain and the Tribunal - it's a very interesting and epic story, although most of it happened offscreen hundreds of years ago.
> 
> Oblivion had great lore too, but it wasn't presented in the same way. The dialogue was more limited there since most of it was spoken. That's one area I preferred in Morrowind - hundreds and hundreds of interesting topics.



Lore in Morrowind was awesome.  I loved talking to Vivec.  He had some really fascinating things to say.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> From the latest Game Informer, about Skyrim;
> 
> 
> _"The game will look at the nearby dungeons you've explored, automatically set the mission in a place you've never visited, and designate opponents that are appropriately matched to your strengths and weaknesses."_
> ...



Depends. Doing that for *quests* isn't awful, particularly since they don't mention loot. Its when they level scale *everything* that probems arise.


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 11, 2011)

Hope they got Christopher Lee for some actual role, not just narrating in teaser.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Lore in Morrowind was awesome.  I loved talking to Vivec.  He had some really fascinating things to say.



Vivec..

HA!



*Spoiler*: __ 



I was so glad when I found out that as soon as he lost his powers,the Daedric Prince Azura came and paid him a visit,taking him with it..

Azura's plaything for eternity!

A fitting end for a traitor.

Too bad the giant rock he was holding frozen in time got unstuck and hit Morrowind with the force of a giant asteroid,making Red Mountain explode and spew lava,and then there were the tidal waves,and after that the few survivors were purged by the angry,free Argonians..

The slaves got their revenge in the end.

Now there are dunmer present only in Solstheim.




Too bad..really..I loved that place.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You didn't think they'd have set levels for enemies on the world map and in dungeons, did you? I mean, imagine all the whining from people who walk into a crypt only to find enemies twenty levels higher than them.
> 
> In all seriousness, it's not a bad idea. Powerscaling, so to speak. Since open world RPGs really do let you go anywhere and do anything, leave the static enemy levels to linear RPGs. That way you can focus more on the lore of the world and exploration, since challenging gameplay is secondary to RPGs like that.



...seriously?

The single most common complaint about Oblivion was that the level scaling of NPCs was completely fucking ridiculous. Everything scaled along with you; there was no point in levelling up your character at all.  It only made gameplay _harder_. 

It is entirely possible to do finish the main quest in Oblivion without having hit level 10, whacking greater daedra left and right.   30 levels later, you'll be fighting common roadside bandits with stats higher than the fucking _boss fights_ you were main questing through earlier, carrying all maximum-level gear.   One wonders why the Oblivion invasion was such a problem at all, if you had goddamn demigods with daedric-armor everything out being common highwaymen on the back roads.  Maybe they should have just sent _those_ guys instead of my level 5-10 ass.

Some of the most popular fan mods for Oblivion ever are the ones that redo level scaling and turn things back into a static experience, where walking into the wrong dungeon totally does get you level 20 things in your face and smeared at first level... and walking into the same dungeon when you're level 50 still gets you level 20 monsters, and you _completely stomp a hole in their faces and feel awesome at it_.   

Some of these mods are so universally used mod that the Oblivion mod community actually has _mod compatibility standards and patches_... its almost taken for granted that anybody running a modded version of Oblivion is using one of these, so their creators have released compatibilty packs. Christ, there's a mod out there that is just _a combination of other popular mods_... the FCOM mod pack is just three of the most popular level-scaling and new-creature-and-gameplay mods all integrated together into one supermod.

So, yeah, the TES fan community has spoken about level scaling; they *want* static levelling by location. Dear God, do they want it.

At least, Skyrim should have 'levelling scaled to player _but within sanity_'. That is to say, you have level caps for certain monsters... like 'common bandits never get above level 10' or 'critter-level creatures never get above level 5', while things like elite monsters or bandit lords don't cap until level 25-30, and bosses never level cap at all.  Likewise, not all fights should be equal-CR; sometimes you want the encounter to be 'Player's level -5', intsead of 'Player's level'. Oblivion totally screwed the pooch on this both ways.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2011)

Well said Bolt.  Its an encouraging sign that Skyrim seems to be taking cues from some of the mods people have made.  Really shows that they listen to the community.

Also we might get a hub update today.



> @Andrew_Reiner An update on Wednesday is possible?





> @Silvade14 Possibly.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh my god TES 5!! :33

I'm a Morrowind tard, i played that game an infinity of times, the best RPG i've ever played alongside with the Witcher. 



Bolt Crank said:


> So, yeah, the TES fan community has spoken about level scaling; they *want* static levelling by location. Dear God, do they want it.



Yeah, i do want the static levelling  the level scaling was the principal reason that made me drop Oblivion after a couple of hours (the absence of the Dagger skill and the pettiness of the armours made the rest).


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 12, 2011)

Youjinbou said:


> Hope they got Christopher Lee for some actual role, not just narrating in teaser.



 That's not Saruman. That's the priest from the Exorcist. The original one. 

Also, for anyone interested in reading up on Tamriel and getting a huge headache for the next 12 months or so, check out my favorite website related to TES: . This contains all the lore that matters.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2011)

Game Informer has updated their hub.



It explains the trailer's wall.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 12, 2011)

One of my favorite pieces of Tamriellic lore:



(Note that the first three Elder Scrolls game took place in the Third Era and Skyrim is set in the Fourth. This is a transmission from the future.)

I guarantee most of you will have absolutely no fucking idea what's going on in that link. It's written by a brilliant former employee of Bethesda named Michael Kirkbride who was the author of much of Morrowind's lore. It explains his vision of the true purpose of Tamriel, the land in which these games are set. 

Those who've read the Greg Keyes novel and know about Morrowind's destruction will understand some of the references to Landfall and the Scathing Bay. Those who played Morrowind will understand who Vehk is and why he is awesome as fuck.


----------



## Eki (Jan 12, 2011)

So i was going through my closet and found my old regular xbox games. Morrow Elder scrolls 3 nostalgia


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2011)

Michael is awesome.  I love the Trial of Vivec.  Loveletter is amazing as well.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> So i was going through my closet and found my old regular xbox games. Morrow Elder scrolls 3 nostalgia



Morrowind is the greatest game ever made and  He's the only god I'd ever worship.

*AI PADHOME ALTADOON!*


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2011)

If only Morrowind was the size of Daggerfall while still being heavily detailed.  It would be perfect.

Vivec is my favorite character from the Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls lore needs to be put into novel form. I would read it then, I love good game lore.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 12, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Morrowind is the greatest game ever made and  He's the only god I'd ever worship.
> 
> *AI PADHOME ALTADOON!*


Vivec huh, I remembered killing him after i was done the main quest and killing all the false god in tribunal, completing the last life revenge. Glorious day back when you can kill everyone, even if he is important to the main quest .


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 12, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Vivec huh, I remembered killing him after i was done the main quest and killing all the false god in tribunal, completing the last life revenge. Glorious day back when you can kill everyone, even if he is important to the main quest .





Vivec remained a God, even after the MQ. Only Sotha Sil, Almalexia and Dagoth Ur became mortal. This is learned much later, after all the expansions for Morrowind were released, but Vivec has actually in secret achieved a higher form of godhood called CHIM that the other people tapping into Lorkhan's heart didn't know about, didn't care about or were unable to obtain.

Therefore while Vivec's mortal shell remained on Mundus and killable, what you really killed was a puppet and an image of a being who had ascended to a state beyond mortal comprehension. 

Saying you killed Vivec is like stepping on a child's toy and saying you killed the child. We're sorry, Mario. Your princess is in another castle. 

May I state again that Vivec is a badass?


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2011)

That is only true if you chose to accept some unofficial lore.  

That said CHIM is awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 13, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Vivec remained a God, even after the MQ. Only Sotha Sil, Almalexia and Dagoth Ur became mortal. This is learned much later, after all the expansions for Morrowind were released, but Vivec has actually in secret achieved a higher form of godhood called CHIM that the other people tapping into Lorkhan's heart didn't know about, didn't care about or were unable to obtain.
> 
> Therefore while Vivec's mortal shell remained on Mundus and killable, what you really killed was a puppet and an image of a being who had ascended to a state beyond mortal comprehension.
> 
> ...



Hahahah..no.

Vivec's powers failed and the Ministry came crashing down on Morrowind,destroying it.

Some even said that after his powers failed,he was given a visit by Azura for,you know,ending Nerevar's life and banishing the cult of the Daedra Princes and replacing it with the ALMSIVI,and it took Vivec with it.

So right now Morrowind is now just a desolate landscape ruled by the Argonians..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 13, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> So, yeah, the TES fan community has spoken about level scaling; they *want* static levelling by location. Dear God, do they want it.
> 
> At least, Skyrim should have 'levelling scaled to player _but within sanity_'. That is to say, you have level caps for certain monsters... like 'common bandits never get above level 10' or 'critter-level creatures never get above level 5', while things like elite monsters or bandit lords don't cap until level 25-30, and bosses never level cap at all.  Likewise, not all fights should be equal-CR; sometimes you want the encounter to be 'Player's level -5', intsead of 'Player's level'. Oblivion totally screwed the pooch on this both ways.


the thing is that  a game like The Elder Scrolls V  we suppose to go any were wend we decide were to go rather that the game telling you need to be lv 23 to be able to really explore this cave whit not getting killed, stuff like that belong to a linear japanese RPG game.

still we want to feel powerful so basic enemies like animal, rats and mud crabs should not level, bandits should remain using fur and leather armor and never upgrade  equipment maybe excluding their leader


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2011)

> the thing is that a game like The Elder Scrolls V we suppose to go any were wend we decide were to go rather that the game telling you need to be lv 23 to be able to really explore this cave whit not getting killed, stuff like that belong to a linear japanese RPG game.



Wrong.  Skyrim is closer to what it should be.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 13, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> the thing is that  a game like The Elder Scrolls V  we suppose to go any were wend we decide were to go rather that the game telling you need to be lv 23 to *be able to really explore this cave whit not getting killed*, stuff like that belong to a linear japanese RPG game.
> 
> still we want to feel powerful so basic enemies like animal, rats and mud crabs should not level, bandits should remain using fur and leather armor and never upgrade  equipment maybe excluding their leader


Just use invisibility spell. With that as long as you didn't try to attack them, they shouldn't be bothering you to look around .


----------



## Eki (Jan 13, 2011)

I want to kill shit, not be a pussy


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 13, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> the thing is that  a game like The Elder Scrolls V  we suppose to go any were wend we decide were to go rather that the game telling you need to be lv 23 to be able to really explore this cave whit not getting killed, stuff like that belong to a linear japanese RPG game.



Yeah the game shouldn't tell you the level required in order to enter a cave or any other dungeon. 
You have to discover it yourself at the cost of your life 
One of the most awesome part of Morrowind was the possibility to enter into a Daedric Shrine at low level and got oneshotted by some barbarian orcs or by a Daedroth.
Really thrilling expecially when i hadn't invisibility/levitation potions or spells with me :33


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 13, 2011)

Update with interview with Todd Howard. 



Concept art in 2nd video:

Gifts from the official forums

*Spoiler*: __ 










Also Dwemer ruins confirmed by Todd Howard at 7:09 in the second video.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 13, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hahahah..no.
> 
> Vivec's powers failed and the Ministry came crashing down on Morrowind,destroying it.
> 
> ...



I've read the book. I know what happened. Vivec has CHIM. He is all are we. The rock fell because people abandoned their love for him. He's a jealous god. If you'd actually read the sermons or paid attention to NPC dialogue you'd know it was the people who kept the rock up with their prayers, not Vivec's power itself.

If it was his divine power that kept it up, wouldn't it have immediately crashed at the end of Morrowind's MQ after removing the enchantments on the Heart of Lorkhan? It took nearly thirty damn years for the thing to fall because the people only very gradually came to realize the Tribunal were dead and shifted their prayers towards other gods. 

I thought that was extremely obvious.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> He is all are we.



Couldn't have said it better myself...?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 13, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself...?



He said it, not me. In the Loveletter sermon. I'm just paraphrasing the man/elf/god thing.


edit:

Another epic, badass story from Tamriel lore is the birth of Reman Cyrodill himself.



Some of my favorite dirty bits:



> And the spirit fled from them, and they split among hills and forests to find her, all grieving that they had become a villainous people. Hrol and his shieldthane were the only ones to find her, and the king spoke to her, saying, I love you sweet Aless, sweet wife of Shor and of Auri-el and the Sacred Bull, and would render this land alive again, not through pain but through a return to the dragon-fires of covenant, to join east and west and throw off all ruin. And the shieldthane bore witness to the spirit opening naked to his king, carving on a nearby rock the words *AND HROL DID LOVE UNTO A HILLOCK* before dying in the sight of their union.



Translation: A horny, drunk Nord man fucked a mound of dirt he thought was the ghost of Alessia, the first Empress and culture hero of the Imperial race.



> And in the child's forehead was the Chim-el Adabal, alive with the dragon-fires of yore and divine promise, and none dared obstruct Sed-Yenna when she climbed the steps of White-Gold Tower to place the babe Reman on his Throne, where he spoke as an adult, saying *I AM CYRODIIL COME*.



Translation: I am the jizz of Cyrodill. (The king Hrol apparently seeded the mound of dirt with his own cum and it grew into a baby using some kind of metaphysical divine dragon magic that's slightly over my head, admittedly. There's a bit of an inside joke in Oblivion, when you visit Sancre Tor which was the site where Hrol fucked the hill. There's ectoplasm all over the floors...but that ain't ectoplasm.)


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2011)

That city in the concept artwork...

That is exactly the kind of stuff that will make this game memorable.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 14, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I've read the book. I know what happened. Vivec has CHIM. He is all are we. The rock fell because people abandoned their love for him. He's a jealous god. If you'd actually read the sermons or paid attention to NPC dialogue you'd know it was the people who kept the rock up with their prayers, not Vivec's power itself.
> 
> If it was his divine power that kept it up, wouldn't it have immediately crashed at the end of Morrowind's MQ after removing the enchantments on the Heart of Lorkhan? It took nearly thirty damn years for the thing to fall because the people only very gradually came to realize the Tribunal were dead and shifted their prayers towards other gods.
> 
> I thought that was extremely obvious.



Vivec was a self-made god.

All the good deed he did,along with Almalexia and Sotha Sil were to gain the people's prayers.

Belief strenghtens the gods in the world of Nirn.

His power faded slowly,but faded still and the people tried to make a device to hold the Tribunal in place.

It worked for a time and then some complications arose,machine was powered by souls,dead lover,yadayadayada and then..kablooey.

And the CHIM stuff..do I actually believe that Vivec achieved apotheosis..

Neahh..

I'd rather think that he is Azura's plaything for eternity!


----------



## DremolitoX (Jan 14, 2011)

It's going to suck. They're dumbing it down even further and adding stupid gimmicks. I can't believe they finally caved and added dual wielding, those sellouts.


----------



## Little Washu (Jan 14, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> It's going to suck. They're dumbing it down even further and adding stupid gimmicks. I can't believe they finally caved and added dual wielding, those sellouts.



You could dual wield in Daggerfall you know.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 14, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> It's going to suck. They're dumbing it down even further and adding stupid gimmicks. I can't believe they finally caved and added dual wielding, those sellouts.



Uhh, wat? Since when does duel-wielding=sellouts?

Trollol. Go away now.


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> It's going to suck. They're dumbing it down even further and adding stupid gimmicks. I can't believe they finally caved and added dual wielding, those sellouts.



It seems that they have closely listened to all the whiners at the Elder Scrolls forums and have taken cues from a few mods.  Don't see how it is dumbed down.


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 14, 2011)

Another update today about the sound



In the first he shows off the sounds of the dwemer centurion at one point. Which appears to be making a comeback as the model was definitely new.

In the second video, there is an excerpt of dialogue by Max Von Sydow.

Third video is about the dragons and dragonshouts but, it contains no examples.

The fourth video is about the main theme. It's glorious. Also Technoviking...


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh God..that main theme!

Must..have..it!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm most excited about the NPC improvements.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> And the CHIM stuff..



"CHIM. Those who know it can reshape the land. 

? Mankar Camoran


^ This is actually a retcon, since before we saw Cyrodill multiple sources of lore described it as "endless jungle." Even some of the new lore books created for TES IV used that description. 

I like how a developer actually attempted a retcon there. I also enjoy the whole concept of CHIM in general. It's complex and yet simple. Basically everyone who achieves it becomes the same entity (the Godhead or Dreamer in whose mind Tamriel exists), so Vivec, Tiber Septim and Lorkhan are all heads of the same god from a certain point of view. Hence "the many headed Talos."


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 14, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> "CHIM. Those who know it can reshape the land.
> 
> ? Mankar Camoran
> 
> ...



I do believe that Talos is an amalgamation of Tiber Septim and Shezzar..but Lorkhan and Akatosh are the only two gods present in every pantheon of Tamriel.

They have many faces and are described in many alegories,but one could argue that they are the same two beings.

And Mankar Camoran?

The head of the Mythic Dawn?

The same guy that said that Nirn is just another Oblivion plane? 

(I do believe that the Aedra do want to get free and are not as benevolent as the Empire makes them to be though..)


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm loving the second sound video.  Really good stuff.

And the new theme...


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 15, 2011)

just read the game informer story. cant wait for this =D


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2011)

Very enjoyable videos, Jeremy Soule is incredible. <3


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 15, 2011)

Max Von Sydow is my biggest fanboy moment so far:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epU1XWb-2oE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh shit, I love that guy.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah he has the perfect Nord sounding voice, which makes sense because he's a Swede. 

Here's some awesome examples of his voice in younger years:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYHwoJQ5fpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 17, 2011)

it look like they releasing new magazines for the european reveal 

if any one get any of those magazine please share.


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2011)

> ?Because our worlds are so big all of the lighting has to be dynamic,? Howard says. ?That's something we had a little bit of in the past with shadowing, but not on everything. Now we have it on everything. It just makes the whole thing a lot more believable when you're there.?





> artists can alter the weight of the branches to adjust how much they move in the wind, which is an effective way of, for instance, actualizing the danger of traversing steep mountain passes with howling winds violently shaking branches.





> The program scans the geography, then calculates where the snow should fall to make sure it accumulates properly on the trees, rocks, and bushes.





> As you perform tasks for them or terrorize them by ransacking their home, the NPCs develop feelings about you. If you're good friends with a particular NPC and barge into his house during the middle of the night, he may offer you lodging rather than demand you leave the premises. ?Your friend would let you eat the apple in his house,? Howard says. If you swing your weapon near an NPC, knock items off their dinner table, or try to steal something of value, they'll react with an appropriate level of hostility given their prior relationship to you.





> Aware of the disconnect, Bethesda has enlisted Havok's new Behavior technology to endow Skyrim's characters and creatures with a proper sense of movement.





> ?Traditionally in an assassination quest, we would pick someone of interest and have you assassinate them,? Howard says. ?Now there is a template for an assassination mission and the game can conditionalize all the roles ? where it happens, under what conditions does it take place, who wants someone assassinated, and who they want assassinated. All this can be generated based on where the character is, who he's met. They can conditionalize that someone who you've done a quest for before wants someone assassinated, and the target could be someone with whom you've spent a lot of time before.?



Must not get hyped...ahh hell.  Who am I kidding?


----------



## Little Washu (Jan 17, 2011)

Now my question is will they fully implement the Havok engine (i.e. clothing will move, hair will blow with the wind instead of staying still).


----------



## valerian (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm getting hyped


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 17, 2011)

I am getting frustrated. 10 more months...


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 17, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I am getting frustrated. 10 more months...


10 months.

Guess im stuck replay fallout 3  till then.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 17, 2011)

I couldn't find a picture that even begins to describe my excitement... So I'm using this one.


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 17, 2011)

It appears that that article has been edited somewhat since it was first posted. When I first read the article, in the Radiant Story section, there was an example of a quest that would involve helping giants track mammoths. It appears that has been removed and replaced.

This also has been noticed on the official forums with a post that had the section quoted mysteriously disappearing.

edit//  



> Radiant Story doesn't limit these new missions to encounters in towns. Like in Fallout 3 and Red Dead Redemption, a lot of random events occur while you're exploring the wilderness as well. A gang of lumbering giants may ask for your assistance in tracking a wooly mammoth, or an outmatched hunting party may be under the relentless siege of a dragon. It's up to the player whether he or she wants to get involved.



And here was the response for editing the examples



> We got a last second quote from Bethesda and decided it did a better job describing that feature. Giants will still hunt WMs (wooly mammoths).


-Andrew_Reiner via Twitter


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

This game sounds to good to be true.


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2011)

rancher:  Damn.  Lets hope the giants will still ask you for help.  

Boss:  Lets hope for the best and prepare for the worst.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's the first screenie for those who didn't see it:


----------



## left4lol (Jan 18, 2011)

It is just me or there isn't any shadow in that screenshot


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 18, 2011)

> Creation Engine



Holy shit.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2011)

Skyrim Gameinformer HD scans:



They start at the middle of the thread.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol that gameinformer article  must be from a  fanboy POV.
Quote:

"The Radiant AI technology introduced in Oblivion went a long way toward making the NPCs act in realistic ways"


Really?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

The wait for this is the worst part


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 18, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Lol that gameinformer article  must be from a  fanboy POV.
> Quote:
> 
> "The Radiant AI technology introduced in Oblivion went a long way toward making the NPCs act in realistic ways"
> ...



We're talking about an American company right?
You can't blame them for thinking ''retarded'' is the default state of all humans.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Here's the first screenie for those who didn't see it:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



MOTHER OF GOD.  

I wanna see more faces, less landscapes.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2011)

left4lol said:


> It is just me or there isn't any shadow in that screenshot



It could just be an overcast day.  And the screenshot is from the console version of the game.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 18, 2011)

God damn, this game looks promising.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Skyrim Gameinformer HD scans:
> 
> 
> 
> They start at the middle of the thread.



Oh god, those fugly goggle helmets return. Hoping the stronger armours aren't like that. Bethesda should hire some new game designers


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2011)

Now now.  Not everything can be fabulous.  

That said I can't wait for the GI update today.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2011)

Hopefully they'll have the amount of Amour and weapons like they do in Monster Hunter....I'm asking for too much huh


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

Not everyone can look fabulous while chopping shit up.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You didn't think they'd have set levels for enemies on the world map and in dungeons, did you? I mean, imagine all the whining from people who walk into a crypt only to find enemies twenty levels higher than them.



I've already seen it. In Morrowind it was perfectly possible to wander into the wrong ruin, dungeon or bandit camp and get yourself beaten so hard you'd actually flinch in real life. Monsters that are not only able to kill you in one hit at that time, but some who will even bounce your piddly spells back at you.  


It made you have to be cautious when you first investigated an unknown location. I remember adventuring through an Dunmer burial crypt, only to discover on the bottom floor that they'd built everything on top of a old Daedric Shrine. And that the Daedra were not only back, they'd smashed into the crypt itself and were pissed. "That's fine", I thought, "I've grown strong enough that I'm taking on legions of Zombies, Ancestral Ghosts and Bonelords without too many problems. I should be able to do this."

Yeah, nobody told the Clanfear or the Daedroth that. *Five seconds later* "OH THIS WAS A BAD IDEA! A HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE IDEA!"


I came back many hours later, with a much more prepared character and made it a point to wipe the population of that shrine out.



People whining about some places being too hard is what lead to the mess in Oblivion.  "The game will adjust itself so..." Fuck them.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 18, 2011)

I will personally punch every single developer in the face if they send us into the middle of nowhere on a fucking mountain again.
Circling around a mountain for half an hour because they couldn't be bothered to make a proper map is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

^ Mountain missions were not fun at all so i agree  but i must say Goldbrand was worth it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 18, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> We're talking about an American company right?
> You can't blame them for thinking ''retarded'' is the default state of all humans.



When Oblivion came out the AI was pretty advanced even if it was flawed. He didn't say the AI was good, he said it "went a long way" toward realistic AI... and it did. It's still impressive that they go above their daily routines, even today. Going a long way means it was leading up to something better... hopefully that's Skyrim, and it sounds like it so far.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2011)

That update was meh.  Damn GI.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 19, 2011)

those pieces of art amazing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to this. The graphics are gorgeous and the setting is better... plus dragons! haha Actually mostly I'm glad they're turning from the whole "Renaissance fair" aura about the game.


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dragon Shouts


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2011)

Better than the last update but it still lacks the stuff I really want to see.


----------



## FearGX (Jan 21, 2011)

Looking forward to this game.


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wallpapers today... 

They also included some info about future updates.


> We also wanted to let you know that there's more to come. We have some exciting new gameplay details and glimpses into the Bethesda studio coming next week. Check back in the coming days and you'll find a dedicated article on the combat of Skyrim, including Bethesda's exciting dual-hand approach to battles. We'll have a video about the talented art team and the work they do at the studio. In addition, watch for a focused piece on Skyrim's completely overhauled user interface and menu system, and how it differs from what you remember in Oblivion.



Also on the official forums users have found hi-res versions of the screenshot and concept art that appeared in the Dragon shout article.



I will also post them here, as on the official forums old topics are deleted occasionally.




*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm thinking either witch, if dress, or a winged twilight.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to see the article on the user interface and menu system.  Combat doesn't really interest me so much.


----------



## Eki (Jan 22, 2011)

fucking played morrowind last night, lol @ the graphics

fucking skyrim looks beautiful, im crying right now


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 22, 2011)

damn, can't wait for gameplay videos.


----------



## dream (Jan 22, 2011)

Eki:  

Morrowind looks good with mods and MGE.

Chalice:  It will come out in a month with an "r" in it.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2011)

Eki said:


> fucking played morrowind last night, lol @ the graphics



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NX-MvnYUEs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3TKfUEnfas[/YOUTUBE]

This is what Morrowind could look like on your PC and more or less does on mine!


----------



## kenji1104 (Jan 23, 2011)

I wanna slay them dragons now!

Dang, why does Bethesda have a habit of making us wait for long??


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ Well, they are huge games.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 23, 2011)

The wait will be worth it


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 23, 2011)

bethesda should pay you for finding all the bugs in the game like a DLC armor or something


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

ARGH...i wanna be a werewolf again...argh


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Ark:  Vampires > Werewolves.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Ark:  Vampires > Werewolves.



ARGH...OH LOOK, ITS THE MOTHER FUCKING SON...GAME OVER MAN, GAME OVER...ARGH


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ Lol, yea. Getting stuck in a house for 12 in game hours is always fun.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

The sun doesn't instantly kill you.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> The sun doesn't instantly kill you.



argh..that's right, it only lets your produce vitamin d...WITCH YOUR KIND IS ALLERGIC...argh


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Mark + Recall + Mages Guild + Potions = Sun is harmless.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Mark + Recall + Mages Guild + Potions = Sun is harmless.



argh...but it'll be there...WAITING...when you least expect it , there you are...IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE AND THEN BOOM...ITS UP, YOU CAN'T RUN...YOU CAN TRY TO HIDE...BUT TREES DO NOTHING..AND THE BASTARD JUST STANDS THERE TAUNTING YOU WITH ITS RAYS...*WITH ITS RAYS*.....ARGH


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

I shall then cast Blind on the sun!  I would like to see it glare at me when it is blinded.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I shall then cast Blind on the sun!  I would like to see it glare at me when it is blinded.



ARGH...THAT'S THE PROBLEM, YOU CAN'T KILL IT...ITS OUT A REACH LIKE THE SUN OF A BITCH THAT HE IS, HE'S UP THERE SHINNING, CASTING DOWN VENGEANCE APON YOU AND THERE NOTHING YOU CAN DO...WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO NOW...*WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO NOW*...ARGH


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll drug my acrobatics skill up to three million and take a giant leap!  Then I'll cast a super powerful frost spell! Problem solved.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I'll drug my acrobatics skill up to three million and take a giant leap!  Then I'll cast a super powerful frost spell! Problem solved.



ARGH...you can't jump that far..BECAUSE GRAVITY IS HIS RIGHT HAND MAN...KEEPING YOU FROM REACHING HIM AND BEING A GENERAL ASS FOR MAKING YOU TAKE FALL DAMAGE *THATS HOW MUCH OF A PRICK HE IS*...argh


----------



## Eki (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't have morrowing on my pc. My xbox


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Then I'll levitate myself up to him!


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Then I'll levitate myself up to him!



ARGH...it only has a limited time....and remember..VAMPIRE...YOU'LL BE DEAD BEFORE YOU GET THERE...IF GRAVITY DOESN'T KILL YOU FIRST...argh


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

I concede.


----------



## Eki (Jan 23, 2011)

Model Name:	MacBook
  Model Identifier:	MacBook7,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2.4 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache:	3 MB
  Memory:	2 GB
  Bus Speed:	1.07 GHz
  Boot ROM Version:	MB71.0039.B09


Chipset Model:	NVIDIA GeForce 320M


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I concede.



ARGH...THERE YA GO...YOU CAN'T BEAT THE SUN...UNLESS IN SKYRIM YOU ACTUALLY BUILT A WEAPON POWERFUL ENOUGH O TAKE OUT BOTH GRAVITY AND THE SUN...ARGH


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Alduin could eat the sun for us!


----------



## Eki (Jan 23, 2011)

recommend me a computer game gogogogogo


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Counter Strike Source.

Daggerfall.


----------



## Eki (Jan 23, 2011)

its like the only games you play ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eki said:


> recommend me a computer game gogogogogo



ARGH...daikatana...argh


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Because they remain awesome.  

Daggerfall has so many many things to do!


----------



## Eki (Jan 23, 2011)

where does one go to get PC games other than stores?


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Steam for legal copies.

Daggerfall is free.


----------



## Eki (Jan 23, 2011)

fffffff, fucking money


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eki said:


> where does one go to get PC games other than stores?



argh...play x-com, BE A MAN...argh


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Real men play Master of Orion!


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Real men play Master of Orion!



ARGH...REAL MEN KILL THE SUN...ARGH


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Real men drink ale!

Can't wait for the next GI hub update.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2011)

do want

i'm getting tired of oblivion


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

I got tired of Oblivion before even finishing the main quest.


----------



## Eki (Jan 24, 2011)

pretty much. Main quest was kinda retarded


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I got tired of Oblivion before even finishing the main quest.


lotsa bugs too  i had a critical one like 6 times fuck
can't get 100% now


Eki said:


> pretty much. Main quest was kinda retarded


this


----------



## Eki (Jan 24, 2011)

Finding mac games is an utter pain


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

Kenneth:  You had it for consoles?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 24, 2011)

for my pc
most could be solved with the console but fuck sometimes it really was a fucked up bug and i could choose between replaying the whole game, avoiding the triggers, or continue and just have fun

i had fun


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

I never really had those kinds of bugs.  

The Unofficial Oblivion Patch made the game a lot more stress free.


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> Finding mac games is an utter pain



What do you want mah niggy ?


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I never really had those kinds of bugs.
> 
> The Unofficial Oblivion Patch made the game a lot more stress free.



Amanda, i'm gonna play Oblivion again, hit me up with some good mods please.


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

All you really need.

And if your computer is good enough.


----------



## Eki (Jan 24, 2011)

Alien said:


> What do you want mah niggy ?



Dragon Age Origins :33


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> Dragon Age Origins :33



No Mac crack yet from the looks of it. Do you have boot camp ?


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 24, 2011)

Combat


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> All you really need.
> 
> And if your computer is good enough.



Thanks


----------



## Eki (Jan 24, 2011)

Alien said:


> No Mac crack yet from the looks of it. Do you have boot camp ?



nope          .


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2011)

So apparently a European magazine says that the game world is about the same size as Oblivion.


*Spoiler*: __ 









The combat update on GI was pretty decent.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> So apparently a European magazine says that the game world is about the same size as Oblivion.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Whats wrong with Oblivion's size? Seemed ok to me.

What I'm liking most about Skyrim is that the models aren't fucking ugly as sin shit anymore.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jan 25, 2011)

Please pardon me while I fucking flip the fuck out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCKING SHIT, YEEES YEEES! OMG YEEES!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! YES! YES YES YES YES!!!!! ORGASM ORGASM ORGASM ORGASM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I'm quite excited.


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

Just be glad that they didn't make it smaller, Fail. You know how lazy developers are nowadays


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

Esura:  Problem is that is that Oblivion was small.  There are seven(?) different regions in Skyrim.  And each of them is going to be small.  Just Cause 2 which came out last year is vastly bigger than Oblivion.



There is no real reason for Skyrim to be so small besides the developers being lazy.

Alien:  I won't settle for it!  

I demand Skyrim be the size of Just Cause 2.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Esura:  Problem is that is that Oblivion was small.  There are seven(?) different regions in Skyrim.  And each of them is going to be small.  Just Cause 2 which came out last year is vastly bigger than Oblivion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not really being lazy as much as they are trying to follow their lore. Skyrim can't be any bigger than what it is. Have you ever noticed the map of Tamriel? Skyrim's size is relatively close to Cyrodil, if not a bit smaller.

Map of Tamriel


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

Daggerfall's game world makes Just Cause 2 look small let alone Oblivion.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Esura:  Problem is that is that Oblivion was small.  There are seven(?) different regions in Skyrim.  And each of them is going to be small.  Just Cause 2 which came out last year is vastly bigger than Oblivion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't make a giant gameworld and expect it to be detailed,unless you go with random generation like Daggerfall did.

You either have a decent gameworld with lots of detail,or go the random generated way.

And JC2 was an action game..no NPC dialogue,behaviour,houses, e.t.c.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its not really being lazy as much as they are trying to follow their lore. Skyrim can't be any bigger than what it is. Have you ever noticed the map of Tamriel? Skyrim's size is relatively close t*o Cyrodil, if not a bit smaller.*
> 
> Map of Tamriel


in game map doent have to follow the real lore map ,heck Cyrodiil was supposed to be bigger than the one Oblivion showed plus the fact that daggerfall  map was bigger than Cyrodiil aka the biggest province,Vvardenfell,Solstheim and the Shivering Isles combined.

also a cover of a european magazine.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> in game map doent have to follow the real lore map ,heck Cyrodiil was supposed to be bigger than the one Oblivion showed plus the fact that daggerfall  map was bigger than Cyrodiil aka the biggest province,Vvardenfell,Solstheim and the Shivering Isles combined.
> 
> also a cover of a european magazine.



Oh Jesus Christ that is awesome.

Low-fantasy also confirmed.


I need a bigger picture of that..


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 25, 2011)

The cover of the EU magazine looks a lot better than Gameinformer's. Although I did hear it had some sort of holographic print, I'd have to see it in person.


----------



## Eki (Jan 25, 2011)

i need to get me a magazine :/


----------



## Mofo (Jan 25, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Esura:  Problem is that is that Oblivion was small.  There are seven(?) different regions in Skyrim.  And each of them is going to be small.  Just Cause 2 which came out last year is vastly bigger than Oblivion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a matter of size but quality. Let's be serious: this game is going to be liquid shit, eventually people will realize it, just like they are doing now with Oblivion's post mortem reviews. Bethesda has sucked majorly ever since the original creator of TES left (right after Morrowind's release), increasing the size will only make their game duller. Example: FO3 and NV, the former has a bigger map, but the latter has nailed exploration better by creating content, Bethsoft can't create  consistently good games, they just suck.

That put aside, if you want to do a good freeroaming title  you need some great designers, artists, and writers. Bethsoft has none of them. 
Just Cause 2 and GW:NF are on that list,  GW especially had some of the best area designs I've ever seen. Late NF areas are amazing.

On  the other hand, Oblivion's dungeons  were duller than Daggerfall's randomly generated ones. Cyrodil was supposed to be a jungle, amirite?
Too bad it was a green wasteland of boredom. 
Eventually Bethsoft will take a page from Bio's book and create  linear corridor action-dating game-shooters.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 25, 2011)

Mofo said:


> That put aside, if you want to do a good freeroaming title  you need some great designers, artists, and writers. Bethsoft has none of them.
> Just Cause 2 and GW:NF are on that list,  GW especially had some of the best area designs I've ever seen. Late NF areas are amazing.



Guild Wars areas are beautiful, even post searing Ascalon was really pretty with those giant crystals everywhere. Somehow i had hoped Skyrim would be more artistic and less normal, but then Todd said he wants ES to be more realistic and that made me a bit sad  .
But i love deep forests and high mountains. Hoping for forests with giant trees, where you can't even see the sun.

And do you guys already know what weapons you will use? I'm thinking of using a melee weapon with a frost spell, it could work. Or spears if they exist.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah about the whole "it's too small thing". Are you kidding me? Oblivion was a huge game. It wasn't as big as the previous games no... but it was still huge. Now judgeing by screen shots, and what's been said, Skyrim will be about the same size as Oblivion, but much richer and filled with more intricate layouts for both cities and dungeons. Quality is far, far, FAR more important than quantity.

Would you honestly rather walk around a map the size of Morrwind, with less interactivity, less graphical detail, and less diversity... or would you rather walk around in a smaller world, where every dungeon is unique, every city has it's own flavor, and there is far more things to interact with while exploring?

You can't realistically say "both". You try making a game as massive as Morrowind but as detailed as Skyrim. Bethesda aren't gods people... they just make awesome RPG's.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 25, 2011)

Mofo said:


> It's not a matter of size but quality. Let's be serious: this game is going to be liquid shit, eventually people will realize it, just like they are doing now with Oblivion's post mortem reviews. Bethesda has sucked majorly ever since the original creator of TES left (right after Morrowind's release), increasing the size will only make their game duller. Example: FO3 and NV, the former has a bigger map, but the latter has nailed exploration better by creating content, Bethsoft can't create  consistently good games, they just suck.
> 
> That put aside, if you want to do a good freeroaming title  you need some great designers, artists, and writers. Bethsoft has none of them.
> Just Cause 2 and GW:NF are on that list,  GW especially had some of the best area designs I've ever seen. Late NF areas are amazing.
> ...


here a tip people whit no common sense should not post on a forum.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah about the whole "it's too small thing". Are you kidding me? Oblivion was a huge game. It wasn't as big as the previous games no... but it was still huge. Now judgeing by screen shots, and what's been said, Skyrim will be about the same size as Oblivion, but much richer and fulled with more indicate layouts for both cities and dungeons. Quality is far, far, FAR more important than quantity.
> 
> Would you honestly rather walk around a map the size of Morrwind, with less interactivity, less graphical detail, and less diversity... or would you rather walk around in a smaller world, where every dungeon is unique, every city has it's own flavor, and there is far more things to interact with while exploring?
> 
> You can't realistically say "both". You try making a game as massive as Morrowind but as detailed as Skyrim. Bethesda aren't gods people... they just make awesome RPG's.



I agree with this. Complaining about the size seems pretty crazy to be honest. Fuck the size, it seems they are fixing problems I've had with the gameplay of Oblivion, as well as fixing other problems as well. More content, better looking models that don't make you gag when looking at them, better model graphics...hell better graphics period, new gameplay features...what more can you ask for to be honest? I don't really care for Bethesda too much as is (temp exclusive DLC shit...fuckers), but this sounds pretty damn awesome.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

> Would you honestly rather walk around a map the size of Morrwind, with less interactivity, less graphical detail, and less diversity... or would you rather walk around in a smaller world, where every dungeon is unique, every city has it's own flavor, and there is far more things to interact with while exploring?



Morrowind is smaller than Oblivion.  

All I want is 1.2 to 1.5 times bigger than Oblivion at the very least.  Is that so hard?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 25, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Morrowind is smaller than Oblivion.
> 
> All I want is 1.2 to 1.5 times bigger than Oblivion at the very least.  Is that so hard?



The game world was not smaller in Morrowind. Lore wise. Not game wise.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The game world was not smaller in Morrowind. Lore wise. Not game wise.





It is.  The devs have said that Morrowind is 10 sq miles and Oblivion is 16 square miles.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 26, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> It is.  The devs have said that Morrowind is 10 sq miles and Oblivion is 16 square miles.



Well everyone I've talked to has said that Morrowind is a lot bigger. I can see why, no fast travel, you run as fast as a snail, etc. 

Regardless, a map that is about the same size as Oblivion and much more diverse and varied is amazing. If anything, Skyrim could be smaller than Oblivion, but if it is packed with much more content that looks unique... why would you want it bigger? It's already going to be huge. Larger =/= better. It just means more walking to get to the interactive stuff.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 26, 2011)

Morrowind gave the impression of being bigger because it has lots of mountains which you needed to circle around.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 26, 2011)

it's not the size that counts, but how you use it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 26, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah about the whole "it's too small thing". Are you kidding me? Oblivion was a huge game. It wasn't as big as the previous games no... but it was still huge. Now judgeing by screen shots, and what's been said, Skyrim will be about the same size as Oblivion, but much richer and filled with more intricate layouts for both cities and dungeons. Quality is far, far, FAR more important than quantity.
> 
> Would you honestly rather walk around a map the size of Morrwind, with less interactivity, less graphical detail, and less diversity... or would you rather walk around in a smaller world, where every dungeon is unique, every city has it's own flavor, and there is far more things to interact with while exploring?
> 
> You can't realistically say "both". You try making a game as massive as Morrowind but as detailed as Skyrim. Bethesda aren't gods people... they just make awesome RPG's.



true , i am happy that is as big as Oblivion ,but i am concerned that the regions will look cramped or like  Disney World parks and no look like they real and belong there.



A dutch magazine also revealed that there will be 130 dungeons which is less than Oblivion and Morrowind which kind of disappoint me a little as i loved the dungeon crawling in Oblivion,hopefully they also respawn this time too.


----------



## eXze (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonder how flying mechanics can be possibly applied.


----------



## Le Pirate (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going to get it exactly at 11:11, just so It can be 11:11 11/11/11


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 26, 2011)

The art of skyrim


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> The art of skyrim



Beautiful,truly beautiful.

If the game is even half as good as that art,it will be gorgeous.

Digging the low-fantasy,nordic theme.

They really were influenced by Conan and Frazetta.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Some of those concept artworks were breathtaking.  It'll be fun to explore at the very least.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 26, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> true , i am happy that is as big as Oblivion ,but i am concerned that the regions will look cramped or like  Disney World parks and no look like they real and belong there.
> 
> 
> 
> A dutch magazine also revealed that there will be 130 dungeons which is less than Oblivion and Morrowind which kind of disappoint me a little as i loved the dungeon crawling in Oblivion,hopefully they also respawn this time too.



130 is still a lot. I mean, half the dungeons in Oblivion looked exactly the same with a different layout. If Skyrim has less dungeons but most if not all of them look and feel unique, then that's a step up in my opinion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 26, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> 130 is still a lot. I mean, half the dungeons in* Oblivion looked exactly the same with a different layout.* If Skyrim has less dungeons but most if not all of them look and feel unique, then that's a step up in my opinion.


yeah but that a part of dungeon crawling  in rpgs usually  themed textures different layout. 

hope fully the dungeons are massive this time though ,but i liked the fact that dungeon varied in size in Morrowind and Oblivion.


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 28, 2011)

Menu system



Hm... I wish it was a little more informative. I learned almost nothing new.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Menu system
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... I wish it was a little more informative. I learned almost nothing new.



Well..we did learn that they aped Apple for a "slick" interface..

That when you put your map out,it zooms to a view of Skyrim as seen by a god in the heavens..and when you look at the sky you will eventually see a shining constellation made by you choosing different skills!


----------



## Eki (Jan 28, 2011)

i think i might want to do a mage class this time :33


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2011)

Eki said:


> i think i might want to do a mage class this time :33



You play an RPG and not be a mage? 



​


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 29, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> The art of skyrim



Look at dat art 
The hype is too high on me, if this game will be a delusion like Oblivion, probably this time i will have an heart attack 



Eki said:


> i think i might want to do a mage class this time :33



I always did an high elf mage, but this time i'd like to try an argonian mage, it's an intriguing plan :33


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 29, 2011)

I _always_ roll a caster in RPGs, might pick something else this time.


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You play an RPG and not be a mage?
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I never really saw the use for em. I like to just fuck shit up with swords and shit :33


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

Eki said:


> I never really saw the use for em. I like to just fuck shit up with swords and shit :33



exactly. mages are boring. stay away from enemy fireball run away fireball. lol wut.

my prefered class in any game is the offensive close combat type. so I love my brute/warrior/tank and so on. chopping heads is so damn satisfying man.


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

Long Sword, Short Blade, Medium Armor, and Axe ftw


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

pfff I prefer heavy armor and a claymoreish weapons.

big and brutal.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 29, 2011)

YOU'RE ALL WRONG!

Illusion -> Daggers -> Tea bag

Invisibility -> Backstab -> Loot corpse

And since in Skyrim Daggers are going to do 10x damage...


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 29, 2011)

In case that not everyone on here reads the official forums, two magazines (French and Italian) have been released. There are two summary threads on official forums.





Edit.. 

My classes usually looks something like this-

Dunmer-

Long blade 
light or medium armor
destruction or marksman
mysticism (I should consider using illusion, instead. Now, that I think about it.)
alteration
alchemy
sneak


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a bonafide Tank in any RPG, silly little Mages and their flashes and whizzbangs. Nothing feels as good as cleaving the enemy in twain :33


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2011)

Fuck tanks and fuck mages. This is SKYRIM.

I'm going to be a fucking Nord Barbarian with light armor and two axes.

Because I fucking can this time around. 

Dual-wielding...never something I wanted to see in ES but you'd better damn sure believe I'll use the hell out of it. 

I'm gonna use Smithing to maintain my own weapons and armor, and possibly alchemy to live off the ingredients I gather.

Maybe give him a bow for ranged/sneak attacks and some lockpick ability as well.

But no magic or sissy talky stuff. Nord smash. Nord kill.


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

Im always dunmer. Every other class ain't my cup o' tea


----------



## left4lol (Jan 30, 2011)

It would be epic if we have a dragon transformation ala Divinity 2 in Skyrim .
Make it heppen Bethesda pek


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

We can haz dragon pets??


----------



## left4lol (Jan 30, 2011)

Eki said:


> We can haz dragon pets??


I remember some morrowind mod that did just that. it should be easy to make in Skyrim now that we have a native dragon in game .


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

But it would seem a bit hard to have that thing follow you all the time


----------



## left4lol (Jan 30, 2011)

Eki said:


> But it would seem a bit hard to have that thing follow you all the time


Not really, they could put a mechanism to summon it instead of having it to follow you around.


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

meh, summoning it wouldn't be the same. Wouldn't give it that companion/pet feel


----------



## left4lol (Jan 30, 2011)

Eki said:


> meh, summoning it wouldn't be the same. Wouldn't give it that companion/pet feel


To clarufy my post, It still follows you but you would be able to summon and unsummon it at whim. The system work well in Divinity 2 as well as the aforementioned morrowind mod, wouldn't be bad if Bethesda take a hint from that game .


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

i thinks its a tad late to do that though :[


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 30, 2011)

There is a dragon shout which lets you summon a dragon which fights alongside you, but it will probably dissappear after the enemy is defeated


----------



## rancher8 (Jan 30, 2011)

There isn't that much information but, there is some description on some new screenshots. If anyone happens to live in Spain or is very skilled in the ways of google-fu, please try to find these scans. The name of the magazine is called Micromania. I will edit if I can find them. Thanks

edit// Turns out it wasn't really worth spending the amount of time looking for them. They are interesting though. Especially the first one as it gives us a closer up view of a dragon and good scenery.


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 31, 2011)

Those pics are so fucking epic, hopefully they can translate that over into the gameplay

wonder when we'll see a vid of gameplay, any estimations?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 31, 2011)

Holy shit, badass scans. Almost looks too good to be true.


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking dragons


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 1, 2011)

A German magazine called Computer Bilde has released a preview of an interview with Todd Howard. 

Eps from the official forums has thankfully summarized its contents.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> In the fist question Todd mentions that hitting an opponent will be easier because of a new "Target-Magnetism" that is active. Basically melee attacks will snap to the opponent that's closest to your crosshair. A feature that's very welcome for console players.
> 
> Second question mentions what we already know - the higher the skill the more it contributes to your leveling.
> 
> ...






Edit// Official forum user RoAdRuNnNeR has translated the interview.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> CBS: Are the fights in skyrim different to them in Oblivion?
> TH: In oblivion it was sometimes difficult to hit the enemy, in skyrim it's easier for the player: A slight Target-Magnetism helps you striking the enemy. There are a lot of Finishing-Moves as well which, for sure, will be loved by the players.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2011)

> Other opponents, such as bandits, will have only a very narrow difficulty span, beyond which they can neither be weaker nor stronger (i.e. for instance, if the span is 8-18 then they'll be level 8 for a starting character, but they will never scale higher than 18 once your character is lvl 20 and beyond)... Woohoo! :celebration:



Delightful news.


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

Why is that delightful news?  Wouldn't you want a challenge?


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2011)

There will be enemies that will be of a higher level.  Its just that I don't want to see bandits that are level 45.  Glass armor on bandits?  :galaticryoma


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, they are bandits.... :galacticbigbangryoma

And i just accidentally removed a thread subscription and i don't know what the fuck it was... im going to go crazy


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2011)

Also while a challenge is good you also need a sense of progress.  Oblivion was horrible in that regard.  Everything was scaled and the same enemy types would be just as tough to fight at level 5 as level 35.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 3, 2011)

The stuff about the bandits it's the only good aspect.

I'm pissed about the "target- magnetism" and i do NOT want dungeons that fit the player levels.
Imo it's the player that have to find a way to fit the level of the dungeon not the reverse . If the dungeon is too difficult where is the problem? Just go elsewhere and comeback at higher level.

So in Skyrim if i will go into a not hidden and very small dungeon at lv.30, i'm supposed to find a glass or daedric armor without any strain just like it was in Oblivion? Or the finest equipment will be available only into well hidden dwemer/daedric/vampire dungeons?

And what is this stuff about the finishing moves? I do not want retarded finishing moves but only a well balanced combat system.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 3, 2011)

Bubi said:


> The stuff about the bandits it's the only good aspect.
> 
> I'm pissed about the "target- magnetism" and i do NOT want dungeons that fit the player levels.
> Imo it's the player that have to find a way to fit the level of the dungeon not the reverse . If the dungeon is too difficult where is the problem? Just go elsewhere and comeback at higher level.
> ...



They didn't say dungeons will fit players levels. They said they will fit players play styles. I.E. Mage, Thief, Warrior, etc.

Dungeons and enemies all have set level "blocks" that they cannot go below or beyond.

Fictional example: Bandits will have a level block from 3-15. They cannot go any lower or any higher than that block. Same with dungeons. Some will have a block of 1-15 while other more difficult dungeons will have a block from 25-40. 

It's a great system, at least compared to Oblivion and it insures there will be some balance and fairness to the game, while also adding challenge and a rewarding feeling when fighting lower level enemies and going into low level dungeons.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 3, 2011)

^ Oh my bad, i misunderstood and i went into a paranoid loop ; i'm really okay with this system 

I'm still not okay with the target magnetism and the finishing moves but they are minor concerns.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 3, 2011)

Bubi said:


> ^ Oh my bad, i misunderstood and i went into a paranoid loop ; i'm really okay with this system
> 
> I'm still not okay with the target magnetism and the finishing moves but they are minor concerns.



Well I'm perfectly fine with finishing moves as long as they are implemented correctly. It will be especially rewarding to players like me who love using a dagger for backstabs. Now I'll actually *see* the backstab.

As for the magnetism, I'm sure it will not be mandatory, or it will be implemented very tastefully into the game. Just as a way to avoid the terrible scenarios that came about in Oblivion when fighting more than one enemy.

I'll reserve all judgment for the game until I actually see it in action... then I'll reserve all my judgment again until I actually get it in my hands.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 3, 2011)

*Special Edition Podcast: Todd Howard Skyrim Q&A*


----------



## Eki (Feb 3, 2011)

game informer has a magazine right?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep.

And awesome podcast. The more I hear about Skyrim the more I think it's gonna be the best game ever made. Everything about it just sounds fucking awesome. Can't wait to see the first gameplay video.


----------



## Eki (Feb 3, 2011)

I should of got that instead of the fucking xbox magazine


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeaah...









Beewwbs.

And her face looks..human..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

The faces are an improvement, that's for sure.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 3, 2011)

The people look like people and not mutants.


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 3, 2011)

Harry Partridge(youtube) posted a new video about Skyrim. I won't post it here as there is a moment that could get me in trouble with the mods.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2011)

Does it have nudity?  If no then you won't get in trouble() .


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well considering that there is a *very * prominent case of a tent being pitched...


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Beewwbs.
> 
> And her face looks..human..



I honestly never minded what the faces looked like in Oblivion, but this definitely looks better. Overall, it's really sounding like Bethesda listened to all the complaints and tried to work on them.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 4, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Well considering that there is a *very * prominent case of a tent being pitched...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY[/YOUTUBE]

Haha, I don't think it's nearly bad enough to get you banned.

It's not like - 

...

Fuck.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY[/YOUTUBE]


This..is quite accurate..


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 4, 2011)

I lol'd at CWC's license plate on the wall


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 4, 2011)

this video is awesome
lol @ Magical Mystery Mall game


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

I want this to be the game that kills my xbox V.V


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2011)

^lol, Oblivion was the game I was playing the only time I Red Ringed. It would only be right if Skyrim did it too.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2011)

Bubi said:


> this video is awesome
> lol @ Magical Mystery Mall game



I am going to save the last image in the video..just in case.

You could do some pretty great edits to it..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> I lol'd at CWC's license plate on the wall



Lol, oh wow.


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 7, 2011)

Some new info from OXM UK.



I will try to find scans of the new images and post them.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow. Sounds amazing.



> Example of new AI: 'Wolves have a den. Few times a day they go out and do a patrol and hunt in a pack. If they kill something then they'll hang out there. If you go outside and they're on patrol they will come after you. If they've killed something they will guard that and not chase you down as they want to look after it.



It would be awesome to see them pull this type of stuff off.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2011)

game reactor posted some bigger images of previous old ones


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Some new info from OXM UK.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to find scans of the new images and post them.



It would be awesome if you could find those scans dude!


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 8, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> game reactor posted some bigger images of previous old ones



Thanks for the link, added the new images to the top.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 8, 2011)

in here the screen shot doesn't have trademarks,there also the other pics that weren't posted on the previous link i posted.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> game reactor posted some bigger images of previous old ones


^^Fucking nice.


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 9, 2011)

A summary of Gamereactor's coverage of Skyrim has been posted on the official forums.


I found the new image from a post on the Nexus forums. Apparently, Gamereactor's magazines are free and they post them on their official website a few weeks after release. So we should see a hi-res version soon. Unless, Bethesda decides to release it sooner.


----------



## Litho (Feb 9, 2011)

I NEED this game 

I don't wanna get ElderScroll-oldies/fanboys started on oblivion, but Oblivion was so awesome at that time, I played that game for years, and this will be over 9000 times more awesome. 
This game could seriously dammage my next year of college...


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 9, 2011)

^if this game lives up to all it's claiming to be capable of the damage will be worth it


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2011)

That new image is amazing.  

I want to see the sea up north though.  :33


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more info from PC Gamer UK



Polearms and duel-wielding shields have been confirmed.

Also, speaking of dual-wielding shields...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BgVHaZx2S8&t=3m0s[/YOUTUBE]




edit/ At 3:00


----------



## left4lol (Feb 12, 2011)

Dual wielding shield what . How the hell did you supposed to fight with that.
Glad to see Skyrim have more option in its game play though i still more concerned about the story and character. anything in Oblivion is good except that two (and the leveled enemy).


----------



## KidTony (Feb 13, 2011)

I never played Oblivion, shoul I? I saw an ign video on it and it was rated high, but the graphics looked like shit to me, though I'm definitely a fan of RPGs. Should i drop everything and go get that game right now?


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2011)

Skip Oblivion.  Not exactly the best in the Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 13, 2011)

KidTony said:


> I never played Oblivion, should I? I saw an ign video on it and it was rated high, but the graphics looked like shit to me, though I'm definitely a fan of RPGs. Should i drop everything and go get that game right now?


The only reason to play oblivion right now is for mod. So if you want to get it on PC and doesn't afraid to mod your game then I recommend you to get it otherwise don't


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 13, 2011)

Oblivion is an amazing game. It's positives far, FAR outweigh the negatives. If you've never played it I highly suggest picking up the GOTY version which is probably pretty cheap now and it includes a lot of the DLC. There's no doubt Skyrim will be a better game with the improved leveling system and the way enemies level as well... but I hardly noticed those issues in Oblivion until people started pointing them out. If you go into the game looking for problems, then you'll find them. 

Go in looking for a great RPG experience and you'll find that as well. I've literally put over 1000 hours into that game as have many of my friends.


----------



## Eki (Feb 13, 2011)

Oblivion was fun. Though as i said before, the main quest storyline was balls


----------



## KidTony (Feb 13, 2011)

i will get it, it will be cheap by now.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 13, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Oblivion is an amazing game. It's positives far, FAR outweigh the negatives. If you've never played it I highly suggest picking up the GOTY version which is probably pretty cheap now and it includes a lot of the DLC. There's no doubt Skyrim will be a better game with the improved leveling system and the way enemies level as well... but I hardly noticed those issues in Oblivion until people started pointing them out. If you go into the game looking for problems, then you'll find them.
> 
> Go in looking for a great RPG experience and you'll find that as well. I've literally put over 1000 hours into that game as have many of my friends.



There is not a single bone of RPG in Oblivion,just shitty action-adventure in which you can finish the story and quests at the same level you start the game in,that being one.

Only mods made it less idiotic.

Repetitive dungeons,retarded NPC's,no true faction gameplay (you don't need to be a good mage,heck you don't need to become a mage at all, to become the head of the mage guild and stupid shit like that) not to mention a boring-ass main quest.

And the stupid,stupid level scaling,with bandits in armors and with weapons worth hundreds of thousands of gold still robbing you for 50 gold..

It's an action adventure game that people that have never ever played RPG's played and fell in love with it and called it an RPG.


It's shit,utter shit.

Tony,try Morrowind instead,GOTY as well.

It's the high-point of the Elder Scrolls saga and one of the greatest  RPG's ever made.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 13, 2011)

KidTony said:


> I never played Oblivion, shoul I? I saw an ign video on it and it was rated high, but the graphics looked like shit to me, though I'm definitely a fan of RPGs. Should i drop everything and go get that game right now?


get it it one of the best RPG games around and the best of TES series.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 13, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> There is not a single bone of RPG in Oblivion,just shitty action-adventure in which you can finish the story and quests at the same level you start the game in,that being one.
> 
> Only mods made it less idiotic.
> 
> ...




I'm not even going to begin to get into this argument. It's been done a million times and it's still just as pointless as ever. I don't care if you consider Oblivion an RPG or not. I love it because it's a great *game* in my opinion. Yes, there are a of of things in it that I wish were changed, and by the looks of it Skyrim is making those changes. 

Morrowind was a great game, but it just wasn't nearly as fun to play as Oblivion. The pace was incredibly slow at first and the combat was absolutely terrible in comparison. It's still an amazing game, but I would rather *play* Oblivion over it any day. Both games have an incredible world to explore filled to the brim with content. 

Your opinion is not going to change and neither is mine. It would be nice if you didn't dissuade someone from trying out Oblivion for themselves however. It's probably not a stretch to say that the majority of people out there enjoyed the game. With it being so cheap now, I don't see any reason to tell someone not to try it out for themselves.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2011)

KidTony:  Don't get Oblivion.  Get Morrowind instead.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2011)

Better yet, get both.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 14, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Better yet, get both.



Sense. Make.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 14, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Sense. Make.



I agree,even if it's for the sake of comparing the two.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 14, 2011)

Too bad i don't own any gen 2 consoles and my pc is shit, so i can only get oblivion.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 14, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Too bad i don't own any gen 2 consoles and my pc is shit, so i can only get oblivion.



If your PC is shit,you could play Morrowind on it.

It's not THAT hardware-intensive.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 14, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Too bad i don't own any gen 2 consoles and my pc is shit, so i can only get oblivion.


Even more reason to buy morrowind then .


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 14, 2011)

Morriwind is too old for most people taste you need mods to play.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, I need the better heads mod just to look at the NPCs in Morrowind.

Standard Morrowind is better than standard Oblivion, and mods make Morrowind even better, but modded Oblivion is pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Eki (Feb 14, 2011)

the convo keeps going in circles.


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 14, 2011)

I found, what I believe is, a new pic on the official forums. I'm positive I never seen it before.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 15, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Too bad i don't own any gen 2 consoles and my pc is shit, so i can only get oblivion.



Gen 2?
An Atari 2600 isn't going to help much when trying to play Morrowind bro.


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

a dirt road and some fucking trees. I'm fucking ecstatic.


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope we get a gameplay video this month or in March.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 15, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> I found, what I believe is, a new pic on the official forums. I'm positive I never seen it before.


yeah impressive pic the land scape is more detailed

some one did a comparison pic whit oblivion.


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 17, 2011)

Official Playstation Magazine summary thread


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 17, 2011)

> -Taverns will play a large role in getting information, gossip and rumours from a town as it's naturally where most people go after working and you can listen to peoples conversation and learn more about the town and/or skyrim itseld - it's a lot more natural.



Conversations that aren't retarded? I want to believe.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2011)

a countdown and wallpapers


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 23, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> a countdown and wallpapers



 22 hours? I can't handle waiting so long. I want It in me nao


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 23, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> a countdown and wallpapers



Please be a gameplay trailer.


----------



## dream (Feb 23, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Please be a gameplay trailer.



We will get trolled and get new screenshots.  

I really want a gameplay trailer.


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 23, 2011)

Well it does say "first look at Skyrim" on their site. Since we've seen screenshots, I have a hunch this will be a gameplay video/trailer.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 23, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> a countdown and wallpapers



Holy shit yes.


This will determine if I change my graphics card..


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, a trailer was confirmed on Bethblog.


----------



## dream (Feb 23, 2011)

That is good to hear.  I hope it is over two minutes long.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 24, 2011)

fuck yeh, better see some gameplay. cant wait


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim gameplay trailer is up!


Aaaand Bethesda's servers have crashed and burned!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim gameplay trailer is up!
> 
> 
> Aaaand Bethesda's servers have crashed and burned!


lol i been trying to entering the site.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol i been trying to entering the site.



So is everybody else it seems..


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn idiots should have known that this would happen.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

My god the game looks amazing in motion. There are so many amazing games coming out this year... any normal year and the GOTY would be impossible to choose...

Unfortunately for every other game this year... Skyrim is coming out.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> My god the game looks amazing in motion. There are so many amazing games coming out this year... any normal year and the GOTY would be impossible to choose...
> 
> Unfortunately for every other game this year... Skyrim is coming out.



Where did you see it?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

Slooow.. site is slooooow...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JSRtYpNRoN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Where did you see it?



I got to see it on the main site before it went batshit.

Lucky for everyone else...


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks rather good.  Nice to see of the cities.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow... I seriously gotta say... them graphics.  Combat looks pretty good for now. I want more.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

The graphics don't impressive me so much but that one city on that rocky overpass...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 24, 2011)

My body was not totally prepared for that.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 24, 2011)

Music on the trailer was boss


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> The graphics don't impressive me so much but that one city on that rocky overpass...



The graphics don't impress you much? Haha, what, have you been playing Crysis and Killzone 3 for hours on end? Don't forget this is an Elder Scrolls game. The game would will be huge and seamless. This looks incredible for such an expansive game.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

> Haha, what, have you been playing Crysis...?



How could you guess?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> How could you guess?



I was gonna say.. you must be mad to think graphic isn't impressive.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I was gonna say.. you must be mad to think graphic isn't impressive.



The most beautiful open-world game I have seen so far.


And the style..to the towns,and to the villages..

And the music..good lord,the music!


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 24, 2011)

Jizz in my pants


----------



## Kitsukaru (Feb 24, 2011)

The graphics actually didn't look all that good, for a PC game. But for a Bethesda game, they are exceptional.


----------



## Geogeo (Feb 24, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> The graphics actually didn't look all that good, for a PC game. But for a Bethesda game, they are exceptional.



I'd imagine it's footage from the console versions.

Anyway, this is epic and I don't want to wait until 11/11/11. I can already see it's going to be a huge improvement over Oblivion.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> The graphics actually didn't look all that good, for a PC game. But for a Bethesda game, they are exceptional.



What the fuck..

Those graphics are brilliant for any game,period.

Not to mention they are being applied to an open-world game..


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

> Those graphics are brilliant for any game,period.



Not really...The Witcher 2 looks far superior.  But for a game of this size, the graphics look damn good.  However, I'm not impressed by them.  They could be better though.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> The graphics actually didn't look all that good, for a PC game. But for a Bethesda game, they are exceptional.





Eternal Fail said:


> Not really...The Witcher 2 looks far superior.  But for a game of this size, the graphics look damn good.  However, I'm not impressed by them.  They could be better though.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Not really...The Witcher 2 looks far superior.  But for a game of this size, the graphics look damn good.  However, I'm not impressed by them.  They could be better though.



The Witcher is also not an open world game and is only made for PC's.

A little detail most Witcher fans tend to ignore..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah the trailer was awesome really loving the animation and the magic special effect.

the towns look great too and epic music.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> The graphics





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The graphics





Kitsukaru said:


> The graphics





Ciupy said:


> Those graphics



Man, sure is 1999 in here.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

If Skryim was PC only the graphics would be amazing.  

Gnome:  I know right.  Excuse me while I go install Daggerfall.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2011)

oh ,great a graphic whore crying.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Man, sure is 1999 in here.



Just slap my ass and call me a graphics whore!


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh ,great a graphic whore crying.



I ruined my shirt from all the crying.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2011)

The graphics are exceptional for a console but pretty standard for PC. The top thing about this game for me is the music, and epic narrator man .


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm just looking for good lore and interesting places to explore.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the way they synced the song when he did the dragon shout. Fucking epic. Also the animations look so much better than we've seen in previous Bethesda games. So many awesome assassination kills. Slitting throats? OMG if the Dark Brotherhood is not in this game I will RAAAAAGE.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The Witcher is also not an open world game and is only made for PC's.
> 
> A little detail most Witcher fans tend to ignore..


Actually Witcher 2 is an open world game in sense that the engine texture is loading itself in the background instead of loading all game map in one time, just like elderscroll game (or any other open world game out there).

But thats not the topic here, they could get back to morrowind graphic in this game and i would still buy it (provided the gameplay is good which from the trailer it is) because i know even If Bestheda broke something in this game the modders will fix it 

Still 8 long month away though .


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I love the way they synced the song when he did the dragon shout. Fucking epic. Also the animations look so much better than we've seen in previous Bethesda games. So many awesome assassination kills. Slitting throats? OMG if the Dark Brotherhood is not in this game I will RAAAAAGE.



This. Good Animations> Good Graphics.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I ruined my shirt from all the crying.


you in PC ,you can MOD it. probably have to wait weeks or months for graphics mods.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> you in PC ,you can MOD it. probably have to wait weeks or months for graphics mods.



It'll be a few years before the good stuff comes out.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

The hell with you guys. Skyrim looks great. What more do you guys want.   Also, the animation looks really pro.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

I would like DX11 to begin with.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Feb 24, 2011)

This looks and sounds great.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 24, 2011)

Skyrim.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

Nick Breckon via Twitter.



> quote:
> To answer many questions at once: the Skyrim trailer was captured entirely on Xbox 360. Also, none of the draw-distance was faked.


 

The trailer was captured on the XBawks..

Oh lordy..


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

They sure love not showing the PC version.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Nick Breckon via Twitter.
> 
> The trailer was captured on the XBawks..
> 
> Oh lordy..


Oh lordy indeed.. so everything was really from in game? Horry shiiiiito. :fapfapfap



Eternal Fail said:


> They sure love not showing the PC version.



Master race has to wait.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2011)

My God,this year is going to be a fabulous one for RPG gamers.

Dragon Age 2,The Witcher 2,Dungeon Siege 3,The Old Republic,Deus Ex:Human Revolution,The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim and Mass Effect 3!


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

Another think I'm really looking forward to is the Daedric Shrine questions.  Those were some of my favorite quests from Morrowind.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 24, 2011)

Even with such amount of good and hyped games for this year, after this trailer (although it was obviously from the start) you know that Skyrim will stomp all other games for GOTY contender


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Even with such amount of good and hyped games for this year, after this trailer (although it was obviously from the start) you know that Skyrim will stomp all other games for GOTY contender



Battlefield 3 respectfully disagrees.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Even with such amount of good and hyped games for this year, after this trailer (although it was obviously from the start) you know that Skyrim will stomp all other games for GOTY contender



We all know Mass Effect 3 is gonna win GOTY. No competition.


----------



## Alien (Feb 24, 2011)

It's too early to start talking about who's going to win GOTY. Who knows, some sleeper hit might surprise us all.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 24, 2011)

This looks amazing, cant wait to get it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 24, 2011)

Everything looks better. 
Has it been said if you can still create your character or re you playing as this guy?


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

Not everything.  The water seems to be inferior.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn that trailer was sick.

I can't wait to play this game, it better not be delayed .


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Everything looks better.
> Has it been said if you can still create your character or re you playing as this guy?



There's a customizer for race, gender, looks, etc.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Everything looks better.
> Has it been said if you can still create your character or re you playing as this guy?



It's the Elder Scrolls.

What do you think? 

These games are free-form RPGS. There will be ten races, two genders and several birth signs to choose from.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 24, 2011)

Good, just thought different because it looked more story base heavy to me.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Not everything.  The water seems to be inferior.



Stop being a negative nancy. The water looked fine in motion and there's still plenty of time to touch up any effects like that. Plus the water didn't look inferior to Oblivion even a little bit. Oblivion didn't even have running water like that so it's like comparing apples and oranges. The smaller stream of water in the cave looked miles ahead of Oblivion's calm, glossy water.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI guys, this was the 360 build for the trailer, PC version should be superior


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> FYI guys, this was the 360 build for the trailer, PC version should be superior



I'm really hoping the PS3 version is up to par with the 360 version. Oblivion looked and ran a lot better on the PS3 but that was because of the extra year and space on on the disc to un-compress the textures.

With Fallout 3 and New Vegas the PS3 version also had better textures due to the extra space but it ran less smoothly and didn't have any AA. Here's hoping this new engine looks AND runs great across all 3 platforms. I'd gladly wait a few extra months for the PS3 version if they need extra time to optimize the engine for the PS3.


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is an gallery of 27 Hi Res Stills by D4rk 0ne from the official forums. 



In this one, you can see the scars on the character's face.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> -snip-



I'll drink to that


----------



## Alistair (Feb 25, 2011)

Holy fucking shit! That trailer 

Day one purchase for me. That dragon shout system is quite intruiging.


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2011)

I had goosebumps during that trailer. 

PANTS HAVE BEEN SHAT!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 25, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Not everything.  The water seems to be inferior.


you mean the part whit the rapid water ,it think is supposed to look like that


----------



## Aiolia (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't wait for this one, I hope there will be a special/collector's edition.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Jesus Christ.



I got a booner and i was crying too, seriously i love TES so much 

This will be a wonderful year with all these RPGs, but TES5,ME3 and the Witcher2 have the priority  i have to power up my PC


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh...my...god...that trailer...


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8n1c3hsLZo[/YOUTUBE]

Not a perfect analysis. It's clear these guys know a little about the lore and played Morrowind and Oblivion by their comments about the Nirnroot and Luminous Russo but they got the 7000 steps thing wrong.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Feb 26, 2011)

FUS RO DAH !


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

I've never played the Elder Scrolls series, but this looks incredible. I'll most likely give it a shot.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 26, 2011)

Dark Souls and Skyrim will be the best RPGs out this year. I cannot wait...


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to share this Podcast Rory and I did for our site, and the main topic is Skyrim. You might have to let it buffer a bit before you can skip the point when we start discussion Skyrim (labeled below in the discussion topics). We also talk about most of out anticipated games this year, but again Skyrim gets the largest amount of attention.



Warning, this Podcast may contain some strong language and some idiotic babbling from time to time. Enjoy!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, that's cool. I'll check it out.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 26, 2011)

The graphics are good, especially considering that was from the 360, but it was the animation that really got me. It was exceptional.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2011)

Skyrim makes me wanna play the Elder Scrolls series, which I've never tried before. That last trailer was simply amazing!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 27, 2011)

^ You're so lucky, you should start with TES3 Morrowind , Oblivion is avoidable, and Daggerfall is hardcore .


----------



## Naruto (Feb 27, 2011)

What does Morrowind have that Oblivion doesn't? Aside from weird-looking wildlife?

Is it because of the oblivion gates? I think there's a mod to remove them


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 27, 2011)

What does Morrowind have that Oblivion doesn't?

I think the story..the sense that you're some demi-god indestructible hero of destiny, as opposed to doing errands for one like in Oblivion. In Oblivion, Martin was the real hero. In Morrowind YOU are the uber divine crusader.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

Naruto said:


> What does Morrowind have that Oblivion doesn't? Aside from weird-looking wildlife?
> 
> Is it because of the oblivion gates? I think there's a mod to remove them



It is easier, in my opinion, to be immersed into the world of Morrowind than it is for Oblivion's world.  The world is strange.  It is bleak and harsh.  It has some really fascinating locations.  Oblivion on the other hand feels like something you know very feel with a traditional fantasy theme.


----------



## TDM (Feb 27, 2011)

Flowing water looks laughable, and I hope they get a VA with a deeper voice for the males. 

Still, I can't wait for this game, especially because of possible new backstabbing mechanics, finishing moves, and a setting that's a bit lower tech than the generic Tolkien fantasy stuff.





Eternal Fail said:


> It is easier, in my opinion, to be immersed into the world of Morrowind than it is for Oblivion's world.  The world is strange.  It is bleak and harsh.  It has some really fascinating locations.  Oblivion on the other hand feels like something you know very feel with a traditional fantasy theme.


If you want to get into Morrowind, make sure you play it before Oblivion, or else you won't be able to focus on the crazy mushroom trees and silt striders because you'll be pre-occupied by the fact that the game looks like garbage compared to Oblivion (in spite of the potatoes faces, etc.) and that you can whiff on your swings.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 27, 2011)

Morrowind doesn't look bad at all with the right mods.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 27, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Morrowind doesn't look bad at all with the right mods.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NX-MvnYUEs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I am playing it right now with the 2011 Overhaul Mods!

It looks just as good as vanilla Oblivion..(almost)


And speaking of Skyrim.glad to see they used the Morrowind Main Theme,but instead they remixed it for the mountains of Skyrim.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWuNf4gxwuM[/YOUTUBE]


It's called Nerevar Rising..and is by far the best main theme of any videogame..ever.


----------



## rancher8 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep, with the right mods. Morrowind can look amazing. Although without them, Morrowind still has some charm with the art design.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r6hilB6Dlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 27, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Yep, with the right mods. Morrowind can look amazing.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r6hilB6Dlc[/YOUTUBE]



Ahh..the beauty.

Morrowind,Deus Ex,Planescape Torment,Baldur's Gate and The Gothic Series.

These are my favourite games of all time.

The most common thing they share is that when you see a video of them being played,you want to reinstall them and play again..


----------



## Falcon (Feb 28, 2011)

Do those overhaul mods work for macs?


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2011)

Skukumei, depending on the parts you get you will be fine.  What is your budget?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2011)

Would you need to play any of the prior games to get into this one?


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2011)

Proxy, not at all.  No storyline carries over from the older games.  Skyrim takes place over 200 years after Oblivion.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2011)

With that budget you'll easily be able to build a computer that can play Skyrim pretty well.  Post in the following thread and you'll receive helpful advice.  



The CPU and GPU remain the most important aspects for gaming performance.  The amount of RAM one has is important as well.  Motherboards aren't quite as important but I have seen tests with some motherboards having a clear edge over others.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 28, 2011)

Hirako said:


> Do those overhaul mods work for macs?



Well most of the graphics overhauls are just replaced HD texture files so it should. Every thing else like improved bodies and shapes are morrowind specific files. The only thing im not sure about are the third party utilities that makes modding more organized.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 28, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Proxy, not at all.  No storyline carries over from the older games.  Skyrim takes place over 200 years after Oblivion.



Holy shit really? do we know whats been happening in those 200yrs yet?

Shit, in 200 yrs you'd expect them to invent firearms or something


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 28, 2011)

nick1689 said:


> Holy shit really? do we know whats been happening in those 200yrs yet?
> 
> Shit, in 200 yrs you'd expect them to invent firearms or something



Why would you even invent firearms in a world where magic exists?


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 28, 2011)

a bullet travels faster than a fireball. it would destroy mass lines of infantry. i dunno

im guessing firearms on the elder scrolls world isnt really legit

future elder scrolls would be mad


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 28, 2011)

nick1689 said:


> a bullet travels faster than a fireball. it would destroy mass lines of infantry. i dunno
> 
> im guessing firearms on the elder scrolls world isnt really legit
> 
> future elder scrolls would be mad



But a shield would render the bullets useless.


And THEN a fireball would take care of the rest!


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 28, 2011)

A sword is more manly at smiting dragons than a gun.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 28, 2011)

who needs guns when you can shoot fire balls.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> *But a shield would render the bullets useless.*
> 
> 
> And THEN a fireball would take care of the rest!


I hope you mean purely in the fantasy realm sense 

Anyway, why can't bullets be inlaid with magic?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 28, 2011)

nick1689 said:


> Holy shit really? do we know whats been happening in those 200yrs yet?
> 
> Shit, in 200 yrs you'd expect them to invent firearms or something


hell no fire arms would ruin the series.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 28, 2011)

Firearms are not ever going to be invented because Tamriel is a _fundamentally different world_ from our own. The devs and others have addressed this issue many times at the lore forums. There was a race called the Dwemer who were technologically advanced..had robots and things...and they were completely erased from every plane of existence, possibly by the gods, for their transgressions against magic and Love, which they did not understand.

This isn't Earth. It's a whole other ball park.



Proxy said:


> Would you need to play any of the prior games to get into this one?




None of these games is a sequel to any of the others. They all take place in the same universe and follow the events of other games, but you choose your own character down to details like race and gender, or facial features. There's always a skip in the storyline, too - often five or ten years but this game takes place 200 years after Oblivion.

What you might wanna do to appreciate it more and understand just what kind of world you're in is to read some of the summaries of the plots of the previous games at the very least.

What I'd truly recommend is to visit the Imperial Library website and read some of the in-game books or at least the Pocket Guides and Race/Province summaries to learn more about the setting.

I'd start with the  and then learn a bit about


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 28, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Anyway, why can't bullets be inlaid with magic?


the man made combustion required to fire the bullet would negate the effects of the magic obviously. that's made up science 101


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Mar 1, 2011)

Give Skyrim a "Climb" option.

Do it bethesda


----------



## Shukumei (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, you could enchant arrows and such in Oblivion—though I guess arrows will be more powerful, but more scarce, in Skyrim ... some of the spell modifications sound really cool, though. I'd rather shoot a flamethrower from my palms, or lay up a trap where if someone walks over it they get impaled with ice spikes that come up from the ground, than say, mow down people with bullets.  And you even have your Shinra Tensei-type. :ho



Eternal Fail said:


> With that budget you'll easily be able to build a computer that can play Skyrim pretty well.  Post in the following thread and you'll receive helpful advice.
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU and GPU remain the most important aspects for gaming performance.  The amount of RAM one has is important as well.  Motherboards aren't quite as important but I have seen tests with some motherboards having a clear edge over others.



Thanks - will do! I was just listening to the ~60min Skyrim podcast where GI asked Todd Howard questions, and listening to his answers on the PC version vs. the console version in particular, and it sounds like hi-res and such is to be expected (and compatible w/ modding?). He sidestepped the 64-bit question, basically, though. 


... I have a random throw-out question, though. How much 'work' do any of you put into designing your characters' looks, name, etc.?


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2011)

I really doubt that Skyrim will have a 64-bit version for PCs.  Todd probably wants to leave some of PC fans a tiny bit of hope just so that they don't start complaining.


----------



## Shukumei (Mar 1, 2011)

That figures.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 2, 2011)

Megafonzie said:


> What does Morrowind have that Oblivion doesn't? Aside from weird-looking wildlife?
> 
> Is it because of the oblivion gates? I think there's a mod to remove them



Everything.
Better story, more dialogue choiches, better area design and leveling lists, better soundtrack, with the lastest overhauls graphics won't even be a problem anymore.




Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NX-MvnYUEs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> I am playing it right now with the 2011 Overhaul Mods!
> ...


Get “Morrowind Sounds & Graphics Overhaul” instead of Morrowind 2011.
The first one is better graphicwise and lorewise (it doesn't rape canon colours). The author is also working on a merged modlist with massive mods such as Qarl's and Princesse's and on a fully compatible RPG enhancement pack. These italians are putting a massive effort in it.


As for Skyrim, screenies look good but the movie was a massive meh, it looks like a cheaply modded version of Oblivion.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 2, 2011)

How i wish Morrowind for consoles could get a graphic overhaul


----------



## Frostman (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea but it still wouldn't have all the extra user-made mods.


----------



## Toby (Mar 4, 2011)

According to the wikipedia article and some other sources this will be set 200 years after Oblivion and the Empire is crumbling. Skyrim is torn into factions after their king is assassinated, and the question is whether or not they will stand with the empire or secede. I think it's more likely that you'll be uniting Skyrim and becoming its future war hero rather than the new emperor. Basically a Morrowind repeat, but of course there must be a lot of factions involved or it won't be interesting. None of the heroes of the Elder Scrolls become kings as far as I can remember, which is part of their destiny. Once you become a hero, your legacy will descend into the unknown. Remember: 

"Each event is preceded by Prophecy. But without the hero, there is no Event." - Zurin Arctus, the Underking.

That's what I love about The Elder Scrolls. The lore is there for those who are interested, and the more you read, the more complicated it gets. There is no perfect solution to all your guild and political duties, the story twists around you and stays that way. That and their games are the only ones with equally balanced stealth/fighter/magic classes. 

I'm also psyched that they aren't ruining the lore about dragons like the millions of crappy RPGs out there are busy doing. The only thing that could make Skyrim better in terms of lore for me would be if we could find out more about the disappearance of the dwarves - and if they can be saved. Did they ascend or did they just become piles of ash?




Ciupy said:


> He was Tiber Septim,THE first Dragonborn.
> 
> The Emperors were called after him Dragonborn out of respect (and of course,the gods being dragons and all that).
> 
> ...



I've been wondering about this myself. I think that since the gods like Akatosh and Alduin take their shape in forms of dragons, the heroes of the Elder Scrolls are born in their 'image' as it were. The imperial line has dragon blood, the Nerevarine was born under their star (Moon and Star, Middle Eastern inspiration right there), so the Nords could just as well have an association with the dragons as well. Ancient mythology is full of stories where heroes are given boons by dragons. In fact, since the Skyrim lore foretells that Alduin, lord of destruction, intends to consume the world. I immediately started thinking about the Norse myth of Ragnarok - in which the world is consumed by a great drake/snake. And what better RPG is there than to save the world? 

The Elder Scrolls challenges those kind of myths by insisting that events are always in motion until an influential actor can fix it in time and space. After that, they cannot be changed, and they become the past. Speaking of which, did any of those who played Oblivion here go to the shrine of the Elder Moths? I found it a bit disappointing, but perhaps it was supposed to look quite humble.


----------



## Belbwadous (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm a big oblivion fan and i'm getting this game for sure. Btw here is what I think about it. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdfzJG0x3NY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2011)

> The only thing that could make Skyrim better in terms of lore for me would be if we could find out more about the disappearance of the dwarves - and if they can be saved.



I think the information we have is good enough.  It leaves a bit of uncertainity and makes you choose for yourself what you believe happened to them.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

Quick question, kinda noobish, i'm currently going through the entire Imperial Library index, reading up on literally everything lore-wise but i must ask this. Is it confirmed the Dwemer are, infact, Dwarves or are they just a different strain of Elves? Or is it still up to us to decide what we believe?


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Quick question, kinda noobish, i'm currently going through the entire Imperial Library index, reading up on literally everything lore-wise but i must ask this. Is it confirmed the Dwemer are, infact, Dwarves or are they just a different strain of Elves? Or is it still up to us to decide what we believe?



They are a different strain of elves.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Quick question, kinda noobish, i'm currently going through the entire Imperial Library index, reading up on literally everything lore-wise but i must ask this. Is it confirmed the Dwemer are, infact, Dwarves or are they just a different strain of Elves? Or is it still up to us to decide what we believe?



The Dwemer or Deep Elves were a splinter sect of Aldmer who left Summerset hundreds of years before the Chimer (Dunmer) did and settle the Island they called Volenfell. A hero threw the hammer Volendrung and that's where it landed, so they made a mass exodus and migrated there.

They were Elves. They were Aldmer, similar to Altmer, except they worshiped science and technology rather than the Divines.

Here's an illustration of what a Dwemer would have looked like:



They were of the same height and skin tone of Altmer but with long, curled beards. They all disappeared during the War of the First Council when two heroes, Indoril Nerevar and Voryn Dagoth Ur of the Chimer people challenged their king Dumac Dwarf-Orc and Lord Kagranac under Red Mountain. 

Kagranac used profane tools on the Heart of Lorkhan to try to achieve godhood for the Dwemer but instead they all disappeared in piles of ash leaving only their ruins, their metal centurians and their armor/weapons. 

The reason some ruins appear in Skyrim is that some of the Dwemer settled a bit north of Volenfell. Some also settled in Hammerfell, the home of the Redguards. All were wiped out except one named Yagrum who was studying in Oblivion at the time and was spared for some reason.


The reason they're called Dwarves is that a race of giants named them Dwarves and considered them their little friends. Many giants still exist in Tamriel. One was a boss in Bloodmoon, the expansion of Morrowind. Many still live in Skyrim and Daggerfall.


----------



## Toby (Mar 5, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I think the information we have is good enough.  It leaves a bit of uncertainity and makes you choose for yourself what you believe happened to them.



It's a nice tease, yes, but they could give us some more information about the higher plane that Kagrenac was trying to access, etc. 

Essentially, more good lore. No doubt there will be plenty of that in Skyrim. I was kind of miffed that you couldn't actually break in or ever come close of seeing the Elder Scrolls collection in Oblivion. 

I remember that I stumbled on a translation to the Dwemer books by sheer chance when I played a Telvanni mage. There's an eccentric Telvanni in Gnisis or something who gives you a rough account of the metaphysics etc. He lived in Drelen manor if I recall correctly. It's not a big discovery, but it's pretty neat. It was one of the best moments of gaming I ever had because it's not really significant to the plot or a mission, but you can do it out of personal interest. Few games give their players that sense of reward. And then there's the random tombs and graves. Elder Scrolls games are wonderful and unique in this aspect. Their games are literally fresh air when compared to the other popular RPGs that focus solely on grinding.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2011)

Baladas, the mage in Gnisis, is one of only three people who can translate three Dwemer books. The other is the Last Dwarf, Yagrum, and Hasaphat, an Imperial drillmaster at the Balmora fighters guild hall.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah, muchos gracias Pilaf.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2011)

In-game shot of the mountains of Skyrim:


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 6, 2011)

Man I can't wait to try to climb those for ages because a quest sent me into the middle of nowhere without a proper map and there's only one path to climb the mountain.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Woah, that's amazing. Absolutely beautiful. Hopefully traversing the mountains isn't a total pain like in Oblivion.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 6, 2011)

Meh, seen better mountain in just cause 2 
I hope some one put levitation back into the game. i never understand why they put that out in Oblivion. It's a great way to explore the surrounding, admiring view, allow a unique sky exploration and more importantly make navigation and traversion a breeze (not to mention it looks really awesome )


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 6, 2011)

They took it out in Oblivion because the interior of cities were separate cells from the exterior, and when you tried to levitate over the city walls you were on a blank patch of ground. 

In short they did it to preserve the seamlessness of the game world . It would not have been possible for the game to run with a fluid frame rate with that much data loaded all at once. Apparently the cities in Skyrim are seamlessly blended with the game world so maybe they can add Levitation back in. But I wouldn't be heart broken if it was left out, either.


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope they put it back in.  I would like there to be treasure hidden in a place that can only be reached by Levitation.  I remember finding a Daedric helmet in Morrowind up in a ridge that required Levitation to reach.  It completely too me by surprise and I would like to experience that again in Skyrim.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 6, 2011)

Well..in Morrowind it was actually a huge accomplishment to find a Daedric helm as there were literally only three in the entire game.

And to get all the other pieces you either needed to kill Divayth Fyr (which is surely a blasphemy against nature and all that is good because he never hurt anyone and he's awesome) or search every corner of Vvardenfell, Mournhold and Solsthiem to find just ONE of each piece.


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2011)

True.  We need more treasure that is extremely rare and just as hard to get.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

That's what i'm hoping for seriously. Oblivion seriously lacked rare, hidden treasures and Daedric artifacts were cool but kinda easy to get.


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2011)

> It's a nice tease, yes, but they could give us some more information about the higher plane that Kagrenac was trying to access, etc.



Perhaps Aetherius might be what he was trying to reach.



> Essentially, more good lore. No doubt there will be plenty of that in Skyrim. I was kind of miffed that you couldn't actually break in or ever come close of seeing the Elder Scrolls collection in Oblivion.



More good lore is always good.  



> It's not a big discovery, but it's pretty neat. It was one of the best moments of gaming I ever had because it's not really significant to the plot or a mission, but you can do it out of personal interest. Few games give their players that sense of reward. And then there's the random tombs and graves. Elder Scrolls games are wonderful and unique in this aspect. Their games are literally fresh air when compared to the other popular RPGs that focus solely on grinding.



Its the small things that impress me the most in games.  I remember, in Morrowind, there was a lady that asked me to find her ring which she lost in a nearby pond.  When I bring back the ring I'm attacked by her and someone who was invisible.  Damn bitch set up a trap for me.  

It was completely out of the blue and had nothing related to any quest.  It was just this random encounter in the middle of nowhere but it did wonders for the experience.  

Skyrim, hopefully, will build on these strengths while getting rid of the weaknesses.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 6, 2011)

> Its the small things that impress me the most in games. I remember, in Morrowind, there was a lady that asked me to find her ring which she lost in a nearby pond. When I bring back the ring I'm attacked by her and someone who was invisible. Damn bitch set up a trap for me.
> 
> It was completely out of the blue and had nothing related to any quest. It was just this random encounter in the middle of nowhere but it did wonders for the experience.


This is what I like most about Elder Scrolls too. You can just aimlessly explore and completely ignore the main story and there is so much stuff to do which doesn't feel tacked on. Like you find some city and you'll meet these people and do these things which just feel part of the world instead of feeling like you're doing some mundane side-quests. It really helps you to get immersed. Like I remember stumbling upon this small village in Oblivion which seemed to be pretty normal during the day but when I went to the inn to spend the night, at night the villagers attacked me and there was some strange shit going on in the village and in some underground mines under the village. It's been years since I played it so I don't remember the details but it was pretty incredible because it was just some village in middle of nowhere with nothing to do with the main quest.

Anyway, I do think there are some issues Skyrim has to fix though. First of all, the awful leveling system needs to go. And they really, and I mean really, need to improve character animations. And if possible, just make the world seem more alive and interactive. Some towns and cities were nice and felt alive enough but often when you were exploring the wilderness, it just felt that there wasn't enough to it. And they also need to greatly improve dungeons, they were way too similar and repetitive in Oblivion.

But if they can address those issues, I think Skyrim is going to be really good.


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2011)

> First of all, the awful leveling system needs to go.



They seem to be working on that.



> And they really, and I mean really, need to improve character animations.



They are working on that as well.  



> And if possible, just make the world seem more alive and interactive.



There certainly seem to be more things to do.  I recall being able to work in a smith as being one of the features.



> Some towns and cities were nice and felt alive enough but often when you were exploring the wilderness, it just felt that there wasn't enough to it.



Same here.  Add some traveling merchant caravans and the roads will feel more alive. 



> And they also need to greatly improve dungeons, they were way too similar and repetitive in Oblivion.



Oblivion had only one dungeon designer.  Skyrim has eight I believe.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

^ I remember that village, loved that quest. It was so damn fun.

By leveling so you mean just how your character leveled or that and the level-scaling? 

From what i've seen character animations have improved vastly, especially in combat. I'm most excited that they're making it more reactive, when you hit something it looks and feels like you're hitting something. Same as if you get hit. One thing that sounds marvelous is no backpedaling. Instead of the usual, hack, hack, hack, run away backwards tactic, you move slowly going backwards and instead must turn around to flee exposing your back.

Haven't seen facial animations yet but i think they'll improve too.


----------



## Toby (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh man don't get me started on how I actually discovered unique shit like Eleidon's Ward simply by chance. It's sheer utter curiosity that drives a TES player to explore a filthy puddle similar to the thousands of other filthy puddles, only to discover that it leads to a famous hero's tomb, including their respective epic weapon/armor.

Unique items were not the Oblivion strong point. In fact going into a cave or tomb in Oblivion was pointless altogether if it wasn't a mission or Daedra quest.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2011)

Oblivion went overboard with level scaling and practically ruined much of the immersion for me.  Thankfully they seem to have learned from their lesson.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Oblivion went overboard with level scaling and practically ruined much of the immersion for me.  Thankfully they seem to have learned from their lesson.



I seriously can't see how that didn't get fixed before release.
On my first game I went to Kvatch ASAP, leveled up, did Thieves Guild, Dark Brotherhood, random quests and the entire main quest at level two.
Yay!


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2011)

Because they probably thought it would bring in the casuals...which it did I suppose.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 7, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Well..in Morrowind it was actually a huge accomplishment to find a Daedric helm as there were literally only three in the entire game.
> 
> And to get all the other pieces you either needed to kill Divayth Fyr (which is surely a blasphemy against nature and all that is good because he never hurt anyone and he's awesome) or search every corner of Vvardenfell, Mournhold and Solsthiem to find just ONE of each piece.


Noob, you could do it without having to kill him.
Ie: disintegrate armor


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 7, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Noob, you could do it without having to kill him.
> Ie: disintegrate armor



I'm not a big fan of the idea of attacking and stripping nude an awesome old wizard who helped cure my incurable cancer.


----------



## Toby (Mar 7, 2011)

Damn straight. The only time you should be taking anything from Fyr is when it's a cure corprus disease potion or the portal to the last Daedric crescent.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2011)

The Daedric crescent was one of my favorite weapons besides the Morrowind:Fork of Horripilation.


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2011)

No release date yet? Slightly annoyed


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2011)

11/11/11

Its been known for a while, Eki.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 8, 2011)

This been posted yet?


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe that most of the information has been posted before.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 9, 2011)

Think most of that info's been covered. However reading that's got me thinking about the actual fighting of Dragons now. Wonder how they're gonna pull it off.


----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2011)

Well its not like i google like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 








































Yes i do


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 9, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Think most of that info's been covered. However reading that's got me thinking about the actual fighting of Dragons now. Wonder how they're gonna pull it off.



Killing a dragon is a lot like killing anything else. You hit it with spells, arrows or melee blows until it dies. Except they fly and breathe fire, and are ancient and divine so they probably have like 1000 hit points and regenerate health or some shit. And they all have Dragon Shout special abilities. Good luck with that.


----------



## Little Washu (Mar 9, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Killing a dragon is a lot like killing anything else. You hit it with spells, arrows or melee blows until it dies. Except they fly and breathe fire, and are ancient and divine so they probably have like 1000 hit points and regenerate health or some shit. And they all have Dragon Shout special abilities. Good luck with that.



How to kill a dragon in two easy steps:


console "kill"


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2011)

Evangel said:


> How to kill a dragon in two easy steps:
> 
> 
> console "kill"



Ingenious.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 10, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Killing a dragon is a lot like killing anything else. You hit it with spells, arrows or melee blows until it dies. Except they fly and breathe fire, and are ancient and divine so they probably have like 1000 hit points and regenerate health or some shit. And they all have Dragon Shout special abilities. Good luck with that.


Well i kinda figured that'd be the jist of it 

What i'm wondering is are the Dragons gonna pick you up, toss you around, maybe have some button pressing sequences in order to escape, etc. Seems kinda dumb if they didn't, i don't see even a Dovahkiin out-muscling a fucking Dragon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 10, 2011)

i dont think this article have been posted.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't fucking wait for this fucking game.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2011)

The best part of that article was this:



> "I'd like to see the city of Daggerfall redone, or Sentinel. Daggerfall should be on a giant bluff, overlooking the Iliac Bay, and we just couldn't pull it off well then."



I would love to see Daggerfall redone in all its glory.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Its the small things that impress me the most in games.  I remember, in Morrowind, there was a lady that asked me to find her ring which she lost in a nearby pond.  When I bring back the ring I'm attacked by her and someone who was invisible.  Damn bitch set up a trap for me.
> 
> It was completely out of the blue and had nothing related to any quest.  It was just this random encounter in the middle of nowhere but it did wonders for the experience.



I remember it, was on one way toward Gnisis and they fooled me twice. 
Another epic encounter was the one with an Argonian near my Telvanni tower (Uvirith's Grave), and he wanted to be escort all the way to Ebonheart. And who can forget about the merchant crab 



Eternal Fail said:


> The Daedric crescent was one of my favorite weapons besides the Morrowind:Fork of Horripilation.



That damned quest, it was a pain like the quest for retrieving the Mehrunes Razor. 


I'd love to play a renewed Daggerfall because playing with the old version is the most difficult thing i have ever done.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2011)

> And who can forget about the merchant crab



Best merchant in the whole game.  



> That damned quest, it was a pain like the quest for retrieving the Mehrunes Razor.



It was quite amusing.  



> I'd love to play a renewed Daggerfall because playing with the old version is the most difficult thing i have ever done.



Its a pain in the ass to install.  Though Daggerfall XL will change that if it gets complete.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2011)

Very excited for this game. Only thing I hope for is a interesting main story. Still haven't gotten one from this company.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool article, each little piece of info we get just makes me happier and more depressed that we have to wait so long for it.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 17, 2011)

any new news lately?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't think so, last bit of news was the interview linkdarkside posted.


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2011)

I am not expecting anything significant until E3.


----------



## Eki (Mar 17, 2011)

Fucking E3. There better be a live stream or something


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2011)

Of course there will be.  You didn't post in the E3 thread last year?


----------



## Eki (Mar 17, 2011)

umm i might have. I don't remember. But Direct TV no longer carries G4tv :/


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2011)

Either way 1up and other gaming sites will have live streams.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 17, 2011)

i believe Gamespot always have E3 streams.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm just hoping i'm around when the stream starts this year.


----------



## Eki (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea but I like Kevin Pierra


----------



## rancher8 (Mar 19, 2011)

In case anyone hasn't seen this,  has released their preview. 

Should be nothing new, but they have this neat chart about duel-wielding.



There is also supposed to be a new update on the OXM website later today.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 20, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> In case anyone hasn't seen this,  has released their preview.
> 
> Should be nothing new, but they have this neat chart about duel-wielding.
> 
> ...



Dude..dude.

POLEARMS are confirmed to be in the game!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh damn, they're gonna have Polearms? I may have to rethink my first character


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 20, 2011)

Polearms were in oblivion iirc. Or they were atleast modded in. They just act the same as two handed weapons, same animation etc, theyre not like spears


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 20, 2011)

nick1689 said:


> Polearms were in oblivion iirc. Or they were atleast modded in. They just act the same as two handed weapons, same animation etc, theyre not like spears



I didn't know they had polearms in Oblivion..


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 20, 2011)

Eh, it must have been a mod i was using then  i dunno


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah it's just a mod. Oblivion didn't have polearms.


----------



## rancher8 (Mar 21, 2011)

It looks like Radiant Story may not play as much a role as we thought it would.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 21, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> It looks like Radiant Story may not play as much a role as we thought it would.



So let me see if I understood this right.

They basically pulled right now the same stunt they did with Radiant AI,saying that they couldn't get it right because it was too complex and they had to dumb it down for Oblivion.

And now they are doing the same for Skyrim with the Radiant Story thingie..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2011)

Hopes and dreams dashed


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 21, 2011)

Screw Elder Scrolls V!

Check out Elder Scrolls VI!


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 21, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Screw Elder Scrolls V!
> 
> Check out Elder Scrolls VI!



Horse armor confirmed


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2011)

There goes perhaps the one of the best new features of Skyrim.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 22, 2011)

I remember them saying the same thing in that podcast a while ago.
They went ''omg this shit is awesome, let's do everything with it!'' and then they found out you can't substitute human writing with a computer.
Big quests will be written, small random quests will use radiant story.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Ah see that i can deal with. I didn't really expect Main Quest line shit to be based on Radiant story anyway.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 22, 2011)

Didn't need radiant story to enjoy oblivion.


----------



## rancher8 (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OES6BfhVPzE[/YOUTUBE]

The interview has been posted on Youtube. Listening to it has calmed my fears, somewhat, about radiant story after listening to it in context.

Edit// 31 March 2011

IGN has posted an  with Todd Howard. 

It has several in-game pics that weren't previously released online by Bethesda.

Skyrim will have a carriage system that will bring you to new places, but will also have the teleportation system that Oblivion had. While the former is good news I would have preferred if the latter wasn't in the game at all. As it likely means that options such as mark and recall won't be in the game. I hope that it isn't the case, however.

Also it looks like spell making won't be in the game. Hopefully the enchantment system will be as built as Morrowinds to help counteract it and allow things such as scroll making.

Also, levitation does not seem likely.


----------



## Shukumei (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the new info! The in-game pictures are interesting; I assume they are still console pics (prob 360)?


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2011)

Shukumei said:


> Thanks for the new info! The in-game pictures are interesting; I assume they are still console pics (prob 360)?



As far as I know only the 360 version has been shown.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 1, 2011)

I love me some old school fantasy but have never played an Elder Scrolls game before.

Can I still fully enhoy Skyrim without knowing shit about the ES universe?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah ya can. The games are independent of eachother so no sequels and generally past games are only mentioned in in game books and other lore mediums so it's easy enough to pick up on the basics of the lore and mythos.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice, that's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 1, 2011)

gamespot posted good quality of the unreleased scan pics 
*IGN Interview*


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 13, 2011)

*are you excited about the new elder scrolls?*

i cant FXCKING WAIT!!!!!! so who is with me?


if you live under a rock and dont what what is the elder scrolls V skyrim is here is an epic trailer: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjqsYzBrP-M[/YOUTUBE]

and here is a parody of the teaser trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY[/YOUTUBE]


so what are you thoughts on the trailer and the game form what have you seen this far?

what features and new things you want to see in the game?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2011)

You could've posted in the Skyrim thread.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 13, 2011)

oh, i never knew we had one. anyway thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 18, 2011)

new screenshots including Kahjiit and a orc.


----------



## rancher8 (Apr 18, 2011)

If you look at the Orismer, you may notice that he has one red eye and one blind eye. 

It looks like Bethesda took a cue from modders and increased the amount of eye options. 

As many of the most used eye mods from Oblivion had these sort of options. Blind/gold, blue/green, blind/blind, and ect . . . .

Same with the tusks. One is broken.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 18, 2011)

When are we getting a proper gameplay vid?!


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2011)

nick1689 said:


> When are we getting a proper gameplay vid?!



My best bet would be at E3.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 18, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> My best bet would be at E3.



i hope they demonstrate the console version.(probably they will)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 18, 2011)

*IGN Article*


gamespot preview


Todd Howard interview


----------



## Eki (Apr 18, 2011)

Everytime i think of e3 i think of G4. And then i remember that DirectTV no longer has G4. ffffffffffffffffffuuu


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2011)

steveht93 said:


> i hope they demonstrate the console version.(probably they will)



I want to see the PC version in action.  

People should be able to play a demo at E3 since the game is so close to completion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 18, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everytime i think of e3 i think of G4. And then i remember that DirectTV no longer has G4. ffffffffffffffffffuuu


sites like game spot will most likely have streams.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't recall, are the Kahjiit a playable race?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I can't recall, are the Kahjiit a playable race?


all 10 races from Morrowind and Oblivion are playable


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2011)

Mother of god.


----------



## Eki (Apr 19, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> sites like game spot will most likely have streams.



i haz shitty internetz


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

Eki said:


> i haz shitty internetz



Don't worry.  My commentary should be enough for you.


----------



## Eki (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't even have a reaction image for that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 19, 2011)

11 / 11 / 11


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 19, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> new screenshots including Kahjiit and a orc.



They look so,so awesome.

Especially the Orc.

I mean..damn.

We sure came a long way from Arena..

If this keeps up and they actually make something like Morrowind but with this kind of GFX..let's just say that my friends will wonder if I am dead for a couple of weeks!


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

> We sure came a long way from Arena



We sure have.

Skyrim will butcher any free time I have left especially when the good mods start coming out.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy shit that looks awesome.


----------



## Xion (Apr 19, 2011)

steveht93 said:


> i hope they demonstrate the console version.(probably they will)



Consoles blow. Especially this extremely old tech "current" gen. 

Holds PC game quality back.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, the Khajit looks so fucking badass. I may just have to do a playthrough as one.


----------



## rancher8 (Apr 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUglLptD3ws&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Short slowed-down clip from the 45 minute demo.

Nothing to get really excited. However, it does show some things, like the Bioshock plasmid effect. Also, in the beginning you may notice that the snow particle effects don't fallow you!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 23, 2011)

45 min. link?


----------



## rancher8 (Apr 23, 2011)

As far as I am aware, the demo has not been leaked (or officially released) yet.  This is just a short glimpse someone got with a cell phone at one of the press events.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 23, 2011)

Whoa that coffin popped open as he approached it. Game looks really fluid, can't wait.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 24, 2011)

Whoa..the snow and the hand itself look pretty..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice. Game looks beautiful.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Shiiiii. 120 Dungeons...wtf? Gotta be alot of copy and paste there. Random Generated Dungeons I suppose.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

Oblivion had more dungeons with only one guy working on them.  Now there are several people designing the dungeons.  Hopefully copy and paste will not be used nor will randomly generated dungeons make an appearance.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2011)

I am pretty sure there is going to be an overlapse, a few times with 120 of them. Or they will look very similar. I wish it was not like that, I hope it won't be, but I am not getting my hopes up. Here's to some creative minds!


----------



## Eki (Apr 24, 2011)

Xion said:


> Consoles blow. Especially this extremely old tech "current" gen.
> 
> Holds PC game quality back.



Oh yes, cause everyone wants to pay out their ass to just play PC games


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Didn't they say that a team was working on designing dungeons so no random dungeon generation?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> Oh yes, cause everyone wants to pay out their ass to just play PC games



You don't have to pay out of your pass to play PC games.  If you slowly upgrade your parts over time there shouldn't be any problem.  You probably won't be able to run all the games on max settings but it'll still look better than console versions of the games.


----------



## Eki (Apr 24, 2011)

meh, that's a lot of work just to play a game. Especially when it looks nice enough to play on console


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

But the many benefits of PC gaming outweigh all that effort, which isn't much to be honest.  The support for mods alone justifies the expenses and effort.


----------



## blax (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm SO excited for this game to come out!!


----------



## Velocity (Apr 24, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> You don't have to pay out of your pass to play PC games.  If you slowly upgrade your parts over time there shouldn't be any problem.  You probably won't be able to run all the games on max settings but it'll still look better than console versions of the games.



A single ?300~450 payment that lasts five to ten years or ?800 with ?200 extra every year? I think I'll stick to consoles. They're cheaper and much better looking next to my TV.


----------



## left4lol (Apr 24, 2011)

Winny said:


> A single £300~450 payment that lasts five to ten years or £800 with £200 extra every year? I think I'll stick to consoles. They're cheaper and much better looking next to my TV.


That bullshit. I bought my PC for ~$350 and it have serve me well for 2 years. playing latest game in medium-high setting at 1680x1050. not to mention other PC benefit like open environment, cheaper game, steam and other stuff that can only done by PC.

The key on making a gaming PC is being smart on choosing your pc component, it really easy to make ~$200 PC that far stronger than average console nowadays (excluding the software) if you know how to choose the component. Too bad most people just couldn't bothered with it and just go with a prebuild PC.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

Winny said:


> A single £300~450 payment that lasts five to ten years or £800 with £200 extra every year? I think I'll stick to consoles. They're cheaper and much better looking next to my TV.



The only reason it lasts five to ten years is because the hardware doesn't change at all.  Once developers bring out the full potential of the system there is no improvement and you are stuck with those graphics until a new generation comes out.  On a PC you can slowly upgrade your system and experience greater graphics.

Also most console games have a limited number of players in a multiplayer game at once.  Usually the max is anywhere from 16 to 24 players at most with the exception of MAG.  On a PC game it is usually from 32 to 64 players.  Those extra players can bring the intensity of the game-play up dramatically.  And lets not get into the ability to mod games.

And better looking you say?



I do not believe that.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 24, 2011)

^ the only thing i know shit about computers/technology. Its too much of a bother.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 24, 2011)

Im not too concerned about graphics. The only reason i want the PC version is because of the mods. Being able to tweak your adventure the way want it is amazing. So when i build my new PC i want it to be able to run a ton of mods without slowing down.

Damit, i feel like play Morrowind now XD.


----------



## Litho (Apr 24, 2011)

True, no mods is a big flaw. 

But it's just so damn comfortable sitting in the coach, gaming with a big-ass TV. More coazy, more space to sit/lie down/place food 
And so many shit always goes wrong with PC's. On console I just have to put the game in and play the fuck out if it. That's right I said fuck.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 24, 2011)

PC > All.

Dem mods + High Res Textures.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 24, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> The only reason it lasts five to ten years is because the hardware doesn't change at all.  Once developers bring out the full potential of the system there is no improvement and you are stuck with those graphics until a new generation comes out.  On a PC you can slowly upgrade your system and experience greater graphics.
> 
> Also most console games have a limited number of players in a multiplayer game at once.  Usually the max is anywhere from 16 to 24 players at most with the exception of MAG.  On a PC game it is usually from 32 to 64 players.  Those extra players can bring the intensity of the game-play up dramatically.  And lets not get into the ability to mod games.
> 
> ...



Slightly better graphics are not worth spending money on a computer annually. A higher player count may matter to some people, but games that get into the higher numbers of players tend to turn into hectic frag fests completely devoid of tactics. I tend to play the games with smaller player counts or at least the game modes with smaller player counts anyways.

Mods are great and all, especially for games like WOW, but nothing reminds you that you are playing a game quite like seeing something that's not normally their. Call me crazy, but whenever I'm playing a game with mods installed, all I can think about when I see the effects of that mod, is... that's a mod. Breaks the immersion entirely for me. That's why it works great for games like WOW, because immersion is not a big factor of it's entertainment value. You get mods in games like Dragon Age that change the faces of characters to make them look better... that's great and all, but that's not what the character really looks like... They are fun distractions but I would never seriously play a modded game. The best mods are the ones that fix bugs and perhaps overhaul the interface a bit. With patches now being a big part of consoles, that's hardly a huge issue anymore.

All that's pretty irrelevant though, when you consider the games you simply cannot get on the PC. I'd rather have slightly less impressive visuals, lack of mods, and smaller player counts online... If it means I can play games like Heavy Rain, Red Dead Redemption, Little Big Planet, Metal Gear Solid 4, Uncharted Series, inFamous series, Ratchet and Clank series, Final Fantasy series, Demon's Souls, God of War series, Gran Turismo series, Folklore, Killzone series, Resistance series, ModNation Racers, Alan Wake, etc.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 24, 2011)

Well you can hook your PC up to your TV these days with just an HDMI cable. There are also ways to get your console controllers working on your PC too. So there is really no excuse.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

> Slightly better graphics are not worth spending money on a computer annually.



Just slightly better?  Here is a modded Morrowind.


----------



## Eki (Apr 24, 2011)

playing with 32-62 players is not all that fun at all unless its something like battlefield, which i dislike.

And ive recently moved on to fighter games. Shit takes real skill


----------



## Velocity (Apr 24, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Many people are unable to play an un-modded Oblivion.
> 
> There are mods for Battlefield 2 has greatly enhance the realism.  There are people that are unable to play normal BF2 after playing those mods.



To be fair, these simply point out that "many" people are ungrateful and completely miss the whole point of gaming in the first place. You don't just sit there and say "I don't like this game, so I'm going to modify it until I do" - that's insulting to the developers and the years they put into the game. Whatever happened to enjoying a game for what it was, buying a game and paying more attention to what made it fun than what made it bad? Why is everyone so nitpicky and whiny and unappeasable?


----------



## Corruption (Apr 24, 2011)

Winny said:


> To be fair, these simply point out that "many" people are ungrateful and completely miss the whole point of gaming in the first place. You don't just sit there and say "I don't like this game, so I'm going to modify it until I do" - that's insulting to the developers and the years they put into the game. Whatever happened to enjoying a game for what it was, buying a game and paying more attention to what made it fun than what made it bad? Why is everyone so nitpicky and whiny and unappeasable?



Or maybe it's just more fun?


----------



## Frostman (Apr 24, 2011)

Its not insulting in the least. The whole reason they provide the fans with the tools to change the game is so the fans can make the game better for their liking. The developers can only do so much in the time they have to work on it. The fans have unlimited time to develop unlimited possibilities. Im sure the developers would be happier seeing the fans finding more reasons to play the game rather then putting it down once they are finished with it.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

> You don't just sit there and say "I don't like this game, so I'm going to modify it until I do" - that's insulting to the developers and the years they put into the game.



How is it insulting to the developers?  Bethesda included the Construction Set with Morrowind and Oblivion.  They wanted people to mod the games.  They understand that the game that they make will not be something that everyone will like.  They know that some people will be annoyed by the changes that they make.  Rather than being annoyed that people don't like certain aspects of their game they decided to empower with the ability to modify the game.  

Bethesda even has sections dedicated to modding their games on their main forum.  They want people to mod their games.

Also, look at Counter-Strike.  It was originally a mod for Half-Life but the developers liked it so much that they decided to work with the makers of the mod to turn it into an offical Valve product.  Mods are extremely helpful to gaming because they tell the developers what gamers want.  They also help extend the life of games.  I see no problem with it.



> Whatever happened to enjoying a game for what it was, buying a game and paying more attention to what made it fun than what made it bad?



What if the negatives outweighed the positives or were a constant irritation?  Oblivion made decisions that many older fans, of the series, felt were leadin g the game in a direction that they did not like.  One constant complaint was the level scaling that existed.  Some felt that it made leveling up pointless since the enemy would always level with you.  You could beat the game at level six with the same ease as you would at level 34.  There were people that wanted a challenge and thus they turned to mods to make Oblivion a challenge.  

There simply wasn't another alternative for them since there aren't many games like the Elder Scrolls series.

The main reason people play games is to have fun.  If games don't deliver then what can people do besides not playing them?  Modding is just an option that can make the games enjoyable to people.


----------



## rancher8 (Apr 24, 2011)

Modding tools for a Bethesda Softworks game is a break or make for me. Before Fallout 3 came out I decided not to buy it once I learned that there was no modding tools planned for it. Of course, I eventually did buy it. 

      This is mostly due to how I was so disillusioned with how Oblivion came out. I needed mods to make it enjoyable after the twenty or thirty hours. Of course, considering, how much better Fallout 3 was than Oblivion; mods were still welcome, but not as necessary. 

      However, with Skyrim it is still a large factor for my decision, due to how Bethesda has been going against their older loyal fans. It still seems that way with Skyrim, though, it does appear to be less of a decline from Morrowind to Oblivion. Making some rather poor decisions (like removing Mysticism, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



which is a rather important school of magic in Elder Scrolls lore. I also don't buy that it just housed misc. spells. As it is supposed to be like alteration, except that it affects the supernatural. Also, they could have easily made the school better by putting the absorbs and teleportation spells back in like it was previously. Mysticism spells just don't make sense in other schools


), but including some of the things that made games like Morrowind great. 

      Furthermore, modding tools are not just a major draw factor for me, but for others as well. Morrowind's modding section of the official forum is still rather active, despite that the game was released over 8 years ago. Without mods, I would not have likely played for hundreds of hours in Morrowind and Oblivion.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 25, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Just slightly better?  Here is a modded Morrowind.


----------



## left4lol (Apr 25, 2011)

Today console is overrated, hell Microsoft and Sony could just slap their brand in $400-500 PC and called it next gen and no one will ever notice the different. console is just reduced version of PC right now and only success because most people just too ignorant to build a decent PC .

And anyone that said mod wasn't a significant part of gaming is definitely never try a decent mod. Seriously, I bet most people that looking forward to Skyrim is more looking forward for its mod rather then the game itself (Excluding console gamer of course because you won't get any mod thanks to Sony and Microsoft ).


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 25, 2011)

The only reason i take PC over consoles is because playing FPS games without a mouse just seems stupid and clumsy. Plus no RTS games on consoles


----------



## Frostman (Apr 25, 2011)

You know, its not just about the graphics and visuals. Thats a small part of it. Mods add a whole lot of extra content to the game. New quest, dungeons, mechanics. When you explore everything on the console version, your done. While on the PC version, there are so many mods out there that add extra landmasses or role play mechanics. I actually stopped playing Oblivion, even though i still wanted to play it, because i ran out of things to do. The same thing with Fallout 3.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Apr 25, 2011)

Not to mention in my country I can buy ANY GAME REGARDLESS OF RATING for as low as $5 max dosen't go higher.

Can the console allow you to play Oblivion, ME2, Dragon age for $3. On the week it came out.

Yeah, eat that console gamers.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 25, 2011)

Frostman said:


> You know, its not just about the graphics and visuals. Thats a small part of it. Mods add a whole lot of extra content to the game. New quest, dungeons, mechanics. When you explore everything on the console version, your done. While on the PC version, there are so many mods out there that add extra landmasses or role play mechanics. I actually stopped playing Oblivion, even though i still wanted to play it, because i ran out of things to do. The same thing with Fallout 3.



Well lucky for me I don't play a game so much that I feel I need to add more to the experience. I still haven't seen everything in Oblivion and Fallout 3 and I've had them since they launched on the PS3. Open world games are a different story though. It's easier to fit new content into the game without it feeling strange. I still would never run around in a modded outfit or a modded gun because I'd constantly be reminded that that's not part of the game, and it could be completely unbalanced. And if it's just a skin of that weapon, it's pointless anyways. TES and Fallout are good examples of games that mods work for, specifically because the developer gives you a mod kit to begin with. But I personally would never use anything that went beyond bug fixes and interfaces overhauls. It's just not how I like to play my games. Of course I would use mods that are just for fun in games like GTAIV... but I don't have the time to just mess around all the time with mods that make everything have zero gravity... Cool? Sure. But like I said, not integral to my gaming experience. 

And I'll say it a third time... No amount of mods can make up for the lack of some of my favorite franchises that are only found on consoles. I'll take the MGS series, Uncharted 2, Little Big Planet, Heavy Rain, etc., thanks. Not to mention games like GTAIV and the Assassin's Creed series come out 6 months late on the PC with no noticeable improvements and sometimes they just add their own problems like the DRM or lack of optimization for the PC.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

This has already been posted but by the chance it isn't


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> This has already been posted but by the chance it isn't



Some cool info. I especially like that he addressed the "crime system" as something they are working on a lot. That's something that I think needs a big overhaul from Oblivion. Just the general way people react to your actions really.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Some cool info. I especially like that he addressed the "crime system" as something they are working on a lot. That's something that I think needs a big overhaul from Oblivion. Just the general way people react to your actions really.



A crime system overhaul would be wonderful.  It has always been one of the weaker parts of the Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 26, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Some cool info. I especially like that he addressed the "crime system" as something they are working on a lot. That's something that I think needs a big overhaul from Oblivion. Just the general way people react to your actions really.



Does this no more guards shouting "Criminal Scum" for stealing a wedge of cheese?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

lol, who steals the cheese?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 26, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> lol, who steals the cheese?



Who _cut_ the cheese?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Apr 26, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Some cool info. I especially like that he addressed the "crime system" as something they are working on a lot. That's something that I think needs a big overhaul from Oblivion. Just the general way people react to your actions really.



I think I'd be happy even if the only change they made was that the guards are no longer telepathic.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Apr 26, 2011)

Does this mean i get a free house by killing the inhabitants.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Does this mean i get a free house by killing the inhabitants.



We don't know yet sadly.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh shit, Jail systems? :ho


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe a system similar to Daggerfall where you went before a judge and could make a guilt plea, not guilty plea, and lie.


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 27, 2011)

Has there been any news as to who's doing the male dark elf voice? The dude from oblivion sucked.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't believe so though I could be wrong.


----------



## Pilaf (May 1, 2011)

No news on any voice actors yet except that the roster is bigger than ever, including the Fallout games.

Obviously, we already know Max Von Sydow is playing the mentor character in this game - sort of the same role as Martin or Jauffre from Oblivion or Caius from Morrowind. We've also been told other celebrities have roles.
Also, nice video


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> No news on any voice actors yet except that the roster is bigger than ever, including the Fallout games.
> 
> Obviously, we already know Max Von Sydow is playing the mentor character in this game - sort of the same role as Martin or Jauffre from Oblivion or Caius from Morrowind. We've also been told other celebrities have roles.
> Also, nice video


----------



## rancher8 (May 2, 2011)

New interview with Todd Howard. Some new info.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db-o_HrpC-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

A stupid question, I'm sure, but we _can_ play it in third person, right?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> A stupid question, I'm sure, but we _can_ play it in third person, right?



Yes. Bethesda also stated that they had improved the 3rd person view.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Yes. Bethesda also stated that they had improved the 3rd person view.



Awesome. I'm not a fan of FPS's, so playing it like one would turn me off.


----------



## nick1689 (May 2, 2011)

15min interview -_- What were the new things that came out of it?


----------



## rancher8 (May 2, 2011)

Well, considering how lazy I am I'll just post that which was posted on the official forums. 



> - Todd confirms walls with loading on larger cities, haven't heard the rest yet.
> - Racism and racial conflicts are back, mostly between between Nords and Elves.
> - Sneak uses eyeball that opens and closes depending on how visible you are.
> - Alchemy changed a little from oblivion
> ...



- Rivers



Pretty much covers it.


----------



## nick1689 (May 3, 2011)

Ah cool, thanks man

fairly pumped for this game


----------



## Ciupy (May 3, 2011)

> - Todd confirms walls with loading on larger cities







No Levitation then..


----------



## left4lol (May 3, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> No Levitation then..


Only if you get it on console


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

> Todd confirms walls with loading on larger cities, haven't heard the rest yet.





> Only if you get it on console



Wait...no walled cities in the PC version or is that just you joking around?



> Racism and racial conflicts are back, mostly between between Nords and Elves.



This shall be fun.


----------



## Pilaf (May 4, 2011)




----------



## LeafCake (May 5, 2011)

I can't wait for this to come out, excited.


----------



## Eki (May 5, 2011)

I watched the xplay interview.... shit was short but it had some gameplay :33


----------



## Pilaf (May 5, 2011)

Oh you mean 

Excuse me. My cock just exploded and shot into outer space like a rocket ship. I have to retrieve it before the Vermicious Knids eat it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 5, 2011)

I wish I could sleep until midnight on 11/11/11...


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

That village on the rock arch is mesmerizing.  I want to visit it first.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Soooo...time to upgrade my video card?


----------



## Pilaf (May 6, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I wish I could sleep until midnight on 11/11/11...



You're be extremely stiff in the ligaments and you'd have a massive post-coma hangover. Trust me on that one. I've slept and regenerated for days using obscure alchemy before. That's just two days, four days tops. If you slept for that many months you'd be like the fucking tin man when Dorothy found him.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Soooo...time to upgrade my video card?



It wouldn't hurt to do it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORDS


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

You think 4gb DDR3 of ram is good enough to play on high settings?


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2011)

Depends on your processor and GPU.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Yea...I know. Just trying to see if I should dish out some more cash for my comp.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> I watched the xplay interview.... shit was short but it had some *gameplay *:33


from the trailer.


----------



## Pilaf (May 6, 2011)

Ha yeah. I was gonna say that myself. The best part of that interview was the interaction between the Sess and the Hobbit. A guy like Adam Sessler knows how to ask the right kind of questions and you can tell he's really excited about good series like The Elder Scrolls. He's a true game enthusiast. 


As for the PC vs. Console debate - high end PCs are always gonna be able to do visual things consoles can't, but consoles will probably always remain the most economical way for the average person to enjoy games, and like Todd/The Hobbit says, everyone's gonna have their preferences but the PC versions aren't gonna be just mind staggeringly better looking than the consoles. Granted, this last generation of consoles has been absolutely raped by stupid shit like hardware failure and network hacking, and there's no excuse for the engineers to be that damn lazy. But overall I'm a console guy. I just can't fucking afford the kind of computer that would do Skyrim justice.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2011)

Adam Sessler needs to stay the fuck away from fighting games, though.


----------



## Pilaf (May 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Adam Sessler needs to stay the fuck away from fighting games, though.



Do not tempt the rage of the Sess. He will show you the true arts of fighting.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 7, 2011)

Really looking forward to the modding community on this one.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Do not tempt the rage of the Sess. He will show you the true arts of fighting.



I've heard his EVO commentary, total ass and riding on the words of Skeetsonic.


----------



## Pilaf (May 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I've heard his EVO commentary, total ass and riding on the words of Skeetsonic.



Nobody's perfect, but we gamers owe the Sess our gratitude. He singlehandedly destroyed Jack Thompson on national tv. He hurt him so bad that the shock waves traveled back in time and destroyed his very ancestors. Because of Sess, we are free to game in peace once more.

For he is DOVAHKIIN...DRAGON BORN.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2011)

apparently there new scans  whit new screens any one have them?


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> apparently there new scans  whit new screens any one have them?



Here ya go:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eki (May 12, 2011)

fucking game is gonna make me go mad waiting 

I want something new


----------



## dream (May 12, 2011)

Eki, The Witcher 2 should be good.


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2011)

Bigger versions of the pics I posted yesterday:



*Spoiler*: __ 













Holy heck..notice the detail on the Nord's back muscles..

And that fall forest..


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2011)

So in Skyrim, I can still make a new character right? And every race will have that Dragon power shit?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> So in Skyrim, I can still make a new character right? And every race will have that Dragon power shit?



Yes to both.


----------



## Eki (May 13, 2011)

Read an article on that game...

its a meh


----------



## dream (May 21, 2011)

After playing The Witcher 2 I'm even more excited about Skyrim.  While Witcher 2 has many wonderful qualities the world just doesn't interest me as much as Nirn does.  The lore failed to interest me at all and the mythology has rather poor as well.

Being able to explore a massive world and go where ever I want are things that I missed as well.

11/11/11 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 21, 2011)

The really planned ahead. Even if they finish making the game they wanted to release it in a symetric digit day.
11.11.11

This is the last year we will have a day where all the numbers are alline.

Next time will be 11 yrs later at 2022. Even then 22.02.22 is not fully allined.

Skyrim better be legendary to get a day like. 11.11.11


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 21, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> The really planned ahead. Even if they finish making the game they wanted to release it in a symetric digit day.
> 11.11.11
> 
> This is the last year we will have a day where all the numbers are alline.
> ...



12.12.12


----------



## BrokenBonds (May 21, 2011)

I want Skyrim NOW! Agh! I'm going to go play Oblivion in the meantime , I hope Skyrim has epic armor models like that Daedric armor set.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> I want Skyrim NOW! Agh! I'm going to go play Oblivion in the meantime , I hope Skyrim has epic armor models like that Daedric armor set.



Go play Morrowind instead.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 22, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> 12.12.12



Thats two numbers 1 and 2.

Not fully alike 11.11.11


----------



## Pilaf (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> So in Skyrim, I can still make a new character right? And every race will have that Dragon power shit?



It's the Elder Scrolls.

What the fuck do you think?

It's not one of those series that sucks or changes every time. They're always gonna be awesome.


----------



## Frostman (May 22, 2011)

If those dragon powers are anything like those race specific skills(the once a day ones) in morrowind and oblivion, I'll probably never use them. Not because i don't want to, but more because i never us them.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2011)

Same. Once-a-day was ghae.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 22, 2011)

Frostman said:


> If those dragon powers are anything like those race specific skills(the once a day ones) in morrowind and oblivion, I'll probably never use them. Not because i don't want to, but more because i never us them.



Apparently, Dragon Powers aren't that way. You use a single dragon shout and a Dragon Shout meter recharges, and then you can use another one.

You'll probably use Dragon Shouts a lot, however. They sound pretty cool and unique (especially the Force Push dragon shout )


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2011)

I wonder if there's a Yo Mama dragon holla.

"YO MAMA SO UGLY SHE CAN PRESS HER FACE IN DOUGH AND MAKE MONSTER COOKIES!"
-dragon receives debuff to will-


----------



## dream (May 22, 2011)

I'm most interested in the one that slows down time.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I'm most interested in the one that slows down time.



This.

I want ZA WARUDO time stomp Dragon ROAR!

Also 10,000 posts FUCK YEAH!


----------



## dream (May 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, the dragon summoning shout is intriguing as well.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2011)




----------



## LeafCake (May 22, 2011)

I WANT! O___O


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 22, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Oh yeah, the dragon summoning shout is intriguing as well.


This is the one i want most


----------



## Pilaf (May 23, 2011)

They are literally 



> “One of our designers actually put in a random event I encountered, where I ended up being chased by three dragons and I thought, ‘who the hell did this?’ I felt like Frodo in Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers and was really frightened. So I asked him to remove it. But no, dragons are generated automatically (in addition to that there are a number of specific encounters, of course).”


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 23, 2011)

Nice, and to be chased down by 3 fucking dragons! Intense


----------



## dream (May 23, 2011)

It seems that I'll be able to drown the world in dragon blood.


----------



## Nightblade (May 23, 2011)

shaking right now. friend. unlimited dragons. UNLIMITED DRAGONS!!

excuse me while I go fap.


----------



## Ciupy (May 23, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> shaking right now. friend. unlimited dragons. UNLIMITED DRAGONS!!
> 
> excuse me while I go fap.



That's..not good actually.

They just fodderized dragons.

Dragons have just become the new Oblivion Gates..


----------



## dream (May 23, 2011)

> They just fodderized dragons.



Possibly but I'll give Bethesda the benefit of the doubt in this matter.


----------



## Mexicano27 (May 23, 2011)

I'm hesitant to get excited about infinite dragons. Sounds like it could get monotonous.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2011)

As long as they aren't like Cliff Racers I'll be fine with them.


----------



## Frostman (May 23, 2011)

Please don't  give me nightmares.


----------



## Naruto (May 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Dragons have just become the new Oblivion Gates..



Agreed


----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> They are literally


holy motherfucking shit


----------



## Koppachino (May 23, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Nice, and to be chased down by 3 fucking dragons! Intense



Nope, that won't happen. It stated in that quote that they removed that since it was too much to be chased by 3 at once. Personally, I think it would be fun as hell, but understandably, it would get annoying if it kept happening.


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

I'm so fucking excited.  Have they reveal the character creator yet?


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2011)

My Nord can better have a mohawk.


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

^ Isn't that killing the lore?


----------



## dream (May 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ Isn't that killing the lore?



Since when are mohawks against the lore?


----------



## AmigoOne (May 23, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Agreed



Whhat? Oblivion gates were limited in number. I don't get your comparison?


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2011)

Here, have this:



> Bethesda is set to release a new, 5th anniversary edition of The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion this June for PC, Xbox 360, and PlayStation 3, according to Nitrobeard.com.
> 
> The report states this new edition will ship with Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Game Of The Year Edition, Collector's Edition Content (map, 'Making Of' DVD with an added Skyrim trailer), and a $10 Off Coupon for Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (redeemable at any retailer nationwide). The expected retail price is $29.99.
> 
> This edition is already available for pre-order at online retailers such Overstock. Bethesda will likely make an official announcement soon.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2011)

No point in getting the Collector's Edition.  Everything will eventually be available online.


----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> Whhat? Oblivion gates were limited in number. I don't get your comparison?



Did we play the same game? Only a few gates were plot-relevant, most were random spawns.

By the time I uninstalled Oblivion, I had gates all over the fucking place. It was hard to find a place where the sky wasn't red.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (May 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Did we play the same game? Only a few gates were plot-relevant, most were random spawns.
> 
> By the time I uninstalled Oblivion, I had gates all over the fucking place. It was hard to find a place where the sky wasn't red.



same here. One day i just said "fuck this shit" and made tons of chameleon potions and just rushed the gates to get the stones, which i never used anyway


----------



## Eki (May 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> No point in getting the Collector's Edition.  Everything will eventually be available online.



Still better to have a hard copy in your hand


----------



## Pilaf (May 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Did we play the same game? Only a few gates were plot-relevant, most were random spawns.
> 
> By the time I uninstalled Oblivion, I had gates all over the fucking place. It was hard to find a place where the sky wasn't red.



They were finite in number, though. There was a pre determined spawn point, but it changed from game to game and was generated during character generation behind the scenes by dice rolls.



KyuubiKitsune said:


> same here. One day i just said "fuck this shit" and made tons of chameleon potions and just rushed the gates to get the stones, which i never used anyway




You really only have to enter about 9 Oblivion gates or so to beat the main quest. The ones dotting the country side are completely optional.

Although the high level Sigil Stones are some of the best enchanting gear in the game. You can get effects far greater than you can through the enchanting alters, even with Grand soul gems and 100% mastery of magic.




The Boss said:


> I'm so fucking excited.  Have they reveal the character creator yet?





In numerous interviews, actually. You choose from ten races, and you choose your gender. I'm not sure if you still choose a birth sign, but I know classes are out. It's skill/perk based like Fallout now. The skills you use more will level up faster, and that determines your "class" rather than pre determining one at the start. This was done to help quell the "restart itis" people get with these games, when they realize about two hours in they chose the wrong skills.


----------



## rancher8 (May 24, 2011)

Furthermore, about the visual aspect of character creation, we will be able to add tattoos and scars. 



This Orismer pic also shows that we may get greater customization over eyes and other characteristics like teeth.



The Boss said:


> Hangat?r said:
> 
> 
> > My Nord can better have a mohawk.
> ...



Nope

*Spoiler*: __ 












edit// Amusingly enough, when I went back to look at the pic of the Orc I noticed that he has what looks to be a mohawk.


----------



## Pilaf (May 25, 2011)

Mohawks were extremely common in Morrowind and older games. Many characters in the Pocket Guide and Art books for the various games sported them as well. One or two characters in Oblivion has a modified mohawk look, and the Sorcerer class in the character generator was sporting a similar hairstyle. 

It might be a little more unusual for a Nord to sport one than a Dark Elf or an Orc, but there's a lot of cultural exchange going on there. The Nords were the traditional enemies of House Redoran, a Dark Elf warrior faction where that hairstyle was common, and the Nords employ Orc mercenaries during their raids. Orcs are well known for their extreme piercings, face tattoos and unconventional hair and beard styles. It's entirely plausible that Nords would have adopted the mohawk from either their enemies to the South or their allies from the West.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2011)




----------



## dream (May 31, 2011)

That certainly is some impressive advertising.


----------



## Eki (May 31, 2011)

needs more anime styled hair....... rofl


----------



## Alpha (May 31, 2011)

amazing. 

Looking forward to this game. 

I especially love how funking badass the dragon words sound, the one in the trailer was denchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Pilaf (May 31, 2011)

Eki said:


> needs more anime styled hair....... rofl



Yeah because the guy that had one of those in Oblivion is such a fan favorite...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/img]http://static.zenimax.com/bethblog/oldcontent/Adoring-Fan.jpg[/img]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 31, 2011)

Fucking xbox huge banner.


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

THAT! is how you advertise a game, holy shit.


----------



## Little Washu (May 31, 2011)

Eki said:


> needs more anime styled hair....... rofl



You mean like this


----------



## Didi (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it 11-11-11 already?

I sure hope it is.


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to slap the first who says they want animu hair on Skyrim
Starting now


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 1, 2011)

Evangel said:


> You mean like this


oh,god that look awful.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 1, 2011)

Felix said:


> I'm going to slap the first who says they want animu hair on Skyrim
> Starting now



I want anim- 

*Gets bitch slapped the funk out*


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh,god that look awful.



I hate those stupid fucking made up races and "attractive elves" packs for Oblivion, honestly.

If you want fap worthy anime bullshit go play Jrpg's or something. This is the mother fucking elder scrolls. We're ugly, we're dirty and we play with fire.


----------



## Little Washu (Jun 1, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I hate those stupid fucking made up races and "attractive elves" packs for Oblivion, honestly.
> 
> If you want fap worthy anime bullshit go play Jrpg's or something. This is the mother fucking elder scrolls. We're ugly, we're dirty and we play with fire.


Don't worry Pilaf, I haven't touched that save in a long time.  Here is my more dirty/much more lore friendly save.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2011)

Evangel said:


> You mean like this



Someone needs to up anti-aliasing.


----------



## Little Washu (Jun 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Someone needs to up anti-aliasing.


I've been meaning to do that for awhile but thanks for the reminder.

Edit: Now that makes a massive difference.  Last two is just scenery


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 1, 2011)

Is that over near Hollywood, by any chance? I know they put up building-height banners for movies, but I think that's the first time I've seen one for a video game. 



Eternal Fail said:


> Since when are mohawks against the lore?



Yeah, didn't Modryn Oreyn of the Fighters Guild have a mohawk? 

In fact, I'm pretty sure it was popular 'do among Dunmer in Oblivion.



Pilaf said:


> I hate those stupid fucking made up races and "attractive elves" packs for Oblivion, honestly.
> 
> If you want fap worthy anime bullshit go play Jrpg's or something. This is the mother fucking elder scrolls. We're ugly, we're dirty and we play with fire.



lol, I'm with you on that. 

Mods that 42-car pile-up a bunch of non-canon crap in a series are the video game equivalent of bad fan fiction.

On the other hand, there were some Oblivion mods I read about that were much more extensive, practically using the game engine to build a completely different world. One was more like Feudal Japan, complete with ninjas and custom weapons/skills. Sadly, after playing Oblivion on the PC for 3 months, to the point of severe eye-strain, I needed my computer back for other projects, so I never got to try them out for myself.

In fact, after seeing some of the expansions, I had some ideas of my own, sadly, far too ambitious for someone lacking programming or technical know-how as I. It would have started with adding "checkpoints" around the border of Cyrodil, as well as ship docked in Anvil, leading to additional overworld maps:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Elder Scrolls IV: Blackmarsh
Elder Scrolls IV: Elsweyr
Elder Scrolls IV: Valenwood
Elder Scrolls IV: Hammerfell
Elder Scrolls IV: High Rock
Elder Scrolls IV: Skyrim (lol, now)
Elder Scrolls IV: Morrowind (lol)
Elder Scrolls IV: Summerset Isle (complete with ship docked in Anvil, and possibly other ports in other provinces)

The more I read the lore, the more ideas kept popping into my head, using local creatures and locations, expansions for existing faction questlines, an arsenal of Daedric and other artifacts from past games that never appeared in Oblivion, and some ideas for questlines unique to each region.

A Blades investigation of Mythic Dawn members who fled to other provinces. An attempt to expand the Fighters Guild, complete with different requirements for acquiring a base in each region, and recruiting members. Mages Guild expeditions, including a "punitive" one against the Necromancer cult. New dead drops and assassinations for the Dark Brotherhood, with an emphasis on increased challenge, stealth and roleplay elements; including a quest to hunt down a rogue member and writer seeking to expose the Botherhood's secrets, as well as retrieve and destroy their notes; even some unfriendly rivalry with the Morag Tong. More Thieves Guild heists, including some more challenging places to get in and out of.

More houses, as well as businesses to buy or invest in, given how much extra money most advanced players had lying around after a long campaign, including at least one out of town estate. Possibly other, local, factions to join and become involved in, as well as quests rooted in other parts of the Elder Scrolls lore. 2 or 3 additional tiers of scaled weapons, equipment and enemies, for players who are well above Level 21. For the ship, even the option to own your own; possibly become a pirate captain, and either bust up (for fame), or participate in (for infamy) the slave trade; as well as random events such as onboard intrigues, pirate attacks, a ghost ship, or getting temporarily stranded on a desert island.




Sadly, I have no skill at programming or game design, and have no clue who would do the voice acting or other aspects I may not have thought of, so all it's ever been is a shimmering, tantalizing vision in my head.


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 2, 2011)

BUT THERE IS ONE THEY FEAR!

can't wait.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 2, 2011)

new info from the Playstation the Official Magazine




> Adept
> 
> Add as Friend
> PM this member
> ...


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2011)

> 9 seperate bounties, one for each hold, wanted criminal in one place; "Who's that" in another.





Best news I've heard all day.



> their storylines are no longer unaware of other events in the world.



Excellent.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool, looking forward to the scans.


----------



## Eki (Jun 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Best news I've heard all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.



I don't get that last part


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2011)

Neither do I but I'm hoping that it means that there might be some missions that might tie in with the main quest.


----------



## Eki (Jun 2, 2011)

Fucking guy


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2011)

Wait...what?


----------



## Eki (Jun 2, 2011)

You were like, "Excellent." So i thought you knew what that meant. But it turns out you didn't.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, it can't be bad news.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 2, 2011)

"Each city has a *unique economy*, which the *player can sabatoge*
*Guards no longer as powerful *as they could end up being as Oblivion
9 seperate bounties, one for each hold, *wanted criminal in one place; "Who's that" in another."*

"Three confirmed so far: Thieves' Guild, College of Winterhold (Mage) and Compainions (Warrior), *their storylines are no longer unaware of other events in the world."*

It's official. Bethesda has read my mind and there's no way this game won't be the best game ever made. You heard it here first folks!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it means that the main questline will affect the quest line of side factions.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 3, 2011)

> their storylines are no longer unaware of other events in the world.



If I understood that correctly, it means that the factions you join are no longer oblivious or unaffected by other events in the game. Like how the factions and guilds seemed jarring self-absorbed during the Oblivion Gate Crisis.



Gnome said:


> I think it means that the main questline will affect the quest line of side factions.



Yes, one would think that dragons ravaging towns would probably affect the operations of any guild or faction, especially if the economy is more dynamic and readily influenced by the player and story events.



> Weapon and Torch (Yes, Torch as a weapon)



lol, I always did think it would be effective if you could say, shove a torch in the face of zombies, vampires, or other enemies that are weak against fire.



> Were inspired by Fallout 3's random encounters
> Didn't like how fake some quests in Oblivion felt, Bethesda wants to make it feel mor real with these



Awesome. Oblivion's mileage did vary when it came to side quests.



> Each city has a unique economy, *which the player can sabatoge*
> Guards *no longer as powerful* as they could end up being as Oblivion
> *9 seperate bounties*, one for each hold, wanted criminal in one place; "Who's that" in another.



Sabotage? Interesting, and I imagine the dragons can also have a negative impact. I didn't mind the guard leveling in Oblivion, but this does sound better. And that last, about bounties, is the best news of all. In the midst of internal conflict, it would be odd for the authorities in one hold to be more concerned about problems on their own turf than elsewhere.



> Hand to Hand has been removed



Aw... But then again, outside of shonen manga, it is kinda hard to picture someone killing a dragon, or some of the other monsters in this game, with Kung Fu. 

And as long as there's a Thieves Guild, all is right with the world. The Elder Scrolls have always been good about having interesting factions and organizations to join.

November can't come fast enough.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2011)

I have an urge to go back and get my last missing achievement from Oblivion.


----------



## Eki (Jun 3, 2011)

I almost got all the achievements... except for the last few Thieves Guild missions. I got bored of the game by then, heh.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 3, 2011)

All i need is one Shivering Isles achievement and i couldn't care less about getting it


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2011)

New screenies:

Mammoths and a bald guy..


*Spoiler*: __ 









Words can't describe how much I want this game!


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm going to leave a trail of dead mammoths all across Skyrim.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Eki (Jun 3, 2011)

>See Mammoth
>Attack it >
>Get fucked up by it >:[


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 3, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> New screenies:
> 
> Mammoths and a bald guy..
> 
> ...



Those shots are jizz-worthy 
The mammoths are huge compared to that giant 
Can't wait for more news during E3


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2011)

I think taking on those Mammoths may rival the badassness of taking on a Dragon


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> >See Mammoth
> >Attack it >
> >Get fucked up by it >:[


>put slider down
>1 hit KILL Mammoth


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 4, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I think taking on those Mammoths may rival the badassness of taking on a Dragon



It's great. In Oblivion, the largest creatures that you could kill (outside of Jyggalag) were Minotaur Lords, and they weren't very big. Mammoths practically dwarf giants, which are supposed to be 10-15 feet tall. I will have to make sure to savor the glory of the crash the mammoths make when they fall


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't wait for the mammoth riding mod.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I think taking on those Mammoths may rival the badassness of taking on a Dragon



Yet neither would be as badass as riding a mammoth into battle against a dragon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2011)

That mammoth's hairstyle reminded me of that old ass cartoon with a caveman and the mammoth who got defrosted in our tme and the mammoth was the smart one but the caveman would steal all his ideas....anyone have any idea what the fuck I'm talking about?  lol


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 4, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> That mammoth's hairstyle reminded me of that old ass cartoon with a caveman and the mammoth who got defrosted in our tme and the mammoth was the smart one but the caveman would steal all his ideas....anyone have any idea what the fuck I'm talking about?  lol



Actually that mammoth's hairstyle reminds me of Guile's..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2011)

Winny said:


> Yet neither would be as badass as riding a mammoth into battle against a dragon.


Mammoth riding mod get


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 4, 2011)

High-res shaved mammoth mod. Mammoth sex mod. It's all going to be there.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> That mammoth's hairstyle reminded me of that old ass cartoon with a caveman and the mammoth who got defrosted in our tme and the mammoth was the smart one but the caveman would steal all his ideas....anyone have any idea what the fuck I'm talking about?  lol



/nostalgia'd

I know, but I can't remember what it was called either


----------



## rancher8 (Jun 5, 2011)

I found some cellphone shots of the new pics from the PTOM article. 






*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 















*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 5, 2011)

Good stuff, now we just need actual scans.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2011)

It's going to be a delight to explore those mountains.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 5, 2011)

That pic overlooking the town, simply beautiful.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 5, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> I found some cellphone shots of the new pics from the PTOM article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you reupload them? Preferably at tinypic


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 5, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> I found some cellphone shots of the new pics from the PTOM article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Can't see shit capt'n..


----------



## rancher8 (Jun 5, 2011)

I haven't found any better quality pics, but here they are reuploaded to tinypic.

*Spoiler*: __ 

















*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eki (Jun 5, 2011)

I wonder how long this game has been in the works? Since after Oblivion?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 5, 2011)

The third pic looks awesome. It looks like a Rouge actually cast a spell to create that fire. Anyway, inferno battles will be epic


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 5, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> I haven't found any better quality pics, but here they are reuploaded to tinypic.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you..these are really impressive..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 6, 2011)

today they gonna show a 5 minute demo on Game Trailer


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 6, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> today they gonna show a 5 minute demo on Game Trailer



Yep, after it's all done and on youtube I'll add it to the top.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 6, 2011)

God that was awesome. Those shouts are really exciting, especially the storm call which seemed to be quite effective against the dragons.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Well Hello there Skyrim thread. All I have to say is MOTHER FUCKING THUNDER STORM SHOUT.


----------



## rancher8 (Jun 6, 2011)

Heh! The official forums have crashed.:amazed

Also, It's really noticeable, even in this short clip, the attention to detail that they have put into the game.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Heh! The official forums have crashed.



Not unexpected.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 6, 2011)

I just saw the 5 minute demo.

This game is perfect. I wish I hadn't watched the video so that when I get the game, all of it would be a surprise. I truly was astonished.

Everything they showed in the trailer was perfect. The Dragons have so much life to them. The spells look absolutely amazing (I love the flamethrower spell). The dragon shouts are beyond epic (Storm Shout was ). This game truly seems like a real, epic adventure. In Oblivion, you felt powerful in a sense that you had the same abilities as everyone else, just in better substance and quantity. The PC in Skyrim really looks like a powerful force.

Anyone else notice the way they handled that one lightning spell? I'm willing to bet they took inspiration from inFamous, but Bethesda handled it really well.
Also, it seems you can talk to Giants.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 6, 2011)

Best of E3 so far. That looked ridiculous and I was already hyped. 

Funny when the dragon just swooped down and picked up the giant.


----------



## rancher8 (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9hJMxw126A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 6, 2011)

the game looks great but the gameplay looks wack..

too slow.

inb4neg


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

People don't play Elder Scrolls for the gameplay.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 6, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> the game looks great but the gameplay looks wack..
> 
> too slow.
> 
> inb4neg



I won't neg you, but I'm very disappointed.  Of course, if you've never played the previous Elder Scrolls games, you probably wouldn't be too shocked by the gameplay.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2011)

It kicked ass when the Dragon picked up the giant.


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> the game looks great but the gameplay looks wack..
> 
> *too slow.*
> 
> inb4neg



*too slow.*

*too slow.*

*too slow.*

*too slow.*


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> the game looks great but the gameplay looks wack..
> 
> too slow.
> 
> inb4neg


 It actually looks slow, but playing it yourself, you'll realize the pace is pretty good. It's what real life combat would look like.



Eternal Fail said:


> People don't play Elder Scrolls for the gameplay.


 You best be trolling.


----------



## Alien (Jun 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> People don't play Elder Scrolls for the gameplay.



Yeah they play it for the cardboard characters....

*sigh*


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Yeah they play it for the cardboard characters....
> 
> *sigh*



I actually play them because I became deeply engrossed in the setting of Tamriel over the last few ES games they've put out. The quality and depth of some of the lore is amazing, and you won't even get it all from quests. Reading the in-game books and stuff takes the awesomeness of this universe to a whole other level.

It was the RPG elements and the "Live another life in another world" thing that sucked me in to Morrowind, and then I fell in love with the complex world, and after several playthroughs Oblivion was a sure purchase for me. The fact that the graphics and gameplay continue to improve are just the icing in the cake. I have a deep fandom for this universe that borders on an emotional attachment.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol at too slow.

combat looks fucking beast.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2011)

Loved the Dragon picking up the Giant 

I think i may have underestimated just how badass this game will be.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Yeah they play it for the cardboard characters....
> 
> *sigh*





I play it for the wonderful lore.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 7, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Loved the Dragon picking up the Giant
> 
> I think i may have underestimated just how badass this game will be.



Did you notice there was a dialogue option for the Giant that flashed on the screen for like 2 seconds before the Dragon pwned him?


----------



## Alpha (Jun 7, 2011)

I am happy they confirmed Dragons wouldnt be around at early levels. Cos I could of seen myself exploring around just jumping here and there a little level 2 loving life and KACHOW Dragon all up in my face tryna and burn me up and shit.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> I am happy they confirmed Dragons wouldnt be around at early levels. Cos I could of seen myself exploring around just jumping here and there a little level 2 loving life and KACHOW Dragon all up in my face tryna and burn me up and shit.



I was fearing the same. 
My BF was like  FUCK YEAH RUNNING FOR YOUR LIFE! 
And I was like  No, you really are going to regret saying that.



Looks freaking awesome though.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 7, 2011)

Apparently there will be over 300 in-game books in Skyrim

While many are probably older ones imported from Daggerfall, Morrowind and Oblivion I'm sure at least half will be new. It's over 200 years since the events of Oblivion after all.

This is seriously the most exciting news yet for me. One of the best ways to fill in the gaps between game 4 and 5 will be to read the books, as many of them will be history books. 

Another fun aspect of the books in these games is that many of them come in sets, and the volumes are spread around, so you might have to visit different shops or dive into multiple dungeons to collect and entire novel and read it front to back. Just another example of the depth and complexity of these games. 

On top of the 300 hours of normal gameplay, imagine how many extra hours you could get out of collecting and reading every book in the game.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Apparently there will be over 300 in-game books in Skyrim
> 
> While many are probably older ones imported from Daggerfall, Morrowind and Oblivion I'm sure at least half will be new. It's over 200 years since the events of Oblivion after all.
> 
> ...



Oh..I remember reading all the books I could find in Morrowind..

God,I hope this can recapture that magic that Morrowind had..


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 7, 2011)

It is actually quite nice to read the library of books available. There really is something to be said about reading one of the in-game books while the game's relaxing soundtrack plays in the background.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2011)

new screen shots


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> new screen shots



Looks wonderful.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Will I be lost story wise if I haven't played any of the other Elder Scrolls and start on Skyrim?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Brandon, not at all.  Each game has a story that is unique to it, there might be references to past games but nothing that requires you to play them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2011)

G4 Demo video it have new footage like the UI and horses
 part 1


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> G4 Demo video it have new footage like the UI and horses
> part 1



That looks soo good.

Soo freaking good..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> G4 Demo video it have new footage like the UI and horses
> part 1



fapfapfapfapfapfap.... FAPFAPFAP.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2011)

part 2


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh FUCK yes.

This game, this gaaaaaaaame....


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> part 2



These locations are a sight to behold.  The world feels suitably massive.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shiet..the combat reminds me of Dark Messiah of Might and Magic..

And those Dragon Shouts..and the way the dragons move..and the way the world looks.

Did you see those mountains?

Wow..


----------



## Frostman (Jun 7, 2011)

The UI looks pretty good. That was the thing i was most worried about. Im glad the item menus are different from the skill menus.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

The full Skyrim  Main Theme:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag5utJ1ft9c[/YOUTUBE]
Holy fucking shit..


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

That is one of the better videogame themes that I've heard.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The full Skyrim  Main Theme:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag5utJ1ft9c[/YOUTUBE]
> Holy fucking shit..



^ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

The World said:


> ^
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY[/YOUTUBE]



Jeremy Soule.


And that was exactly my reaction!


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

New pictures as well!



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2011)

Dat Horse. 

Dat blue eyed skeleton. 

Dat open world.


----------



## rancher8 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is the G4 demo for those who like me didn't see it.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the new map, it really needed an overhaul.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dat Everything looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

That demo 

Day one buy. Simply amazing


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 7, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Dat Everything looks fucking awesome.



This, and every other post in this thread concerning how epic this game is


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

i Hated Oblivion

I Hated Morowind

But this? i am liking tihs


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

DAT EVERYTHING. MY GOD. TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY.

Has the CE been announced yet?


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 7, 2011)

I found  I hadn't heard of which has more recaps, and higher quality versions (1280x720 - they look _gorgeous_ ) of the pics from the previous page:

Copy-paste from that site:


*Spoiler*: __ 













*UPDATE 2*: More info from Playstation Magazine:

- Doomstones, like in Oblivion, can give you birthsign-like buffs and talents. If you decide you want a different constellation to "guide you", you can activate a different doomstone. They're scattered across Skyrim.
- The speechcraft wheel from Oblivion is out. Instead, the game offers speech checks like in the Fallout games.
- You can bash and block with bows, staffs and two-handed swords.
- The ecology interacts with each other. Foxes will, for instance, hunt rabbits.
- Storm Call is a high level shout, and calls down a lightning strike from the heavens.
- Giants are mentioned to be 12ft tall.
- "It will take 300 hours to see everything this game has to offer".
- The city of Whiterun is surrounded by brown and green tundra
- Mammoths travel in herds, and usually with giants. Attack one mammoth, and you’ll get the entire herd after you.
- An attacking dragon is decribed as “picking up a Giant’s body in its claws”
- Dragons can sometimes back eachother up in combat (though it’s not common)
- Not every dragon is a “fire” dragon. There are other types.
- One of the boss-level enemies is called a “Draugr Overlord”
- Ward spells are a magical “shield”, and are an effective alternative to using a corporeal one.
- The three crafting systems in the game are enchantment, alchemy and smithing.
- The dungeons in Skyrim are Bethesda’s way of making a more “scripted, dramatic” experience
- You can loot giant’s noses and toes.
- Armor pieces are, contrary to what the magazine says, still in.


*Original post*: As promised in the other thread, here's the first info from the Official Playstation Magazine-article. Enjoy!

Dragons randomly appear in the gameworld, and encounters with them are completely unscripted. An injured dragon will not be able to fly, so you'll get to fight them on your own turf.

Three new Dragon Shouts are also described:
- “Yol Toor”: Fire Breath
- “Iiz Slen”: Ice Crystals
- “Strun Bah Qo”: Lightning Storm
- Slow Time
- Whirlwind Spirit (quickly move in one direction)

In combat, torches are now also able to be used as a weapon.

The random quests generated by the game’s Radiant Story-mechanic were inspired by the random encounters in Fallout 3. The people at Bethesda didn’t like how ‘fake’ some of the quests in Oblivion felt, and hope to make the ones in Skyrim feel more ‘real’.

There are 13 different types of ore to be used for your Crafting/Smithing skill. There's also an unfortunate casualty: Hand to Hand has been removed.

There are 60.000 lines of recorded dialog in the game, with a lot more voice actors than in Oblivion or Fallout 3 (for reference: Fallout 3 had 40.000 recorded lines). Three new factions are also confirmed (alongside the Dark Brotherhood):
- The Thieves Guild
- The College of Winter Hold (for Mages)
- The Companions (for Warriors)

The stories told in these faction questlines will be interwoven with one another, and with the main questline.

Each city in the world has an unique economy, which the player can sabotage, should they so desire. Cities are still patrolled by guards, but they’re no longer the omniscient killing machines they were in Oblivion. Bounties the player can incur are also no longer valid throughout the land: for instance, if you kill someone in Hold A, the guards in Hold B will not arrest you for it.

As for traversing the world, you get a few options. Horses are back, and according to the article actually handle like horses this time. The fast-travel system from Morrowind returns as well, with carriages able to transport you to all the major settlements in Skyrim right from the start. Oblivion's fast-travel also returns, but only for locations you've already discovered.

There are also new screenshots described, though I haven't seen them for myself yet. These include a battle with a Draugr, a campsite near a river, a new type of fire spell, a female human character walking towards a city, a close-up of a female (possibly Imperial) warrior, a guard in Legionnaire armor and a bearded Nord in a castle, armed with a warhammer. 




 None of that is my own; as mentioned, I took it from "Blue Ninja" on NeoGAF.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 7, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Did you notice there was a dialogue option for the Giant that flashed on the screen for like 2 seconds before the Dragon pwned him?


I did notice that. Talk to a giant? Do fucking want! :33


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 7, 2011)

Only 95 days to go.


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you for making the agony more agonizing


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 7, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Epic shit, I'm totally getting this.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Are there scans of the PS mag yet?


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 7, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Only 95 days to go.



FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU- 

The detail/design in scenery/textures/locations/architecture looks amazing (since that's the 360, I can only imagine the PC version), and the battle (flamethrower! throwing on floor!) looks better than I had expected! I'm not familiar with the graphics and whatnot of post-2006 games, so I am salivating. DO WANT!

In those fav-/hotkey menus, I saw things like Chain Lightning, Circle of Protection,  Bound Battlemace, Clairvoyance, Fire Breath (a shout), Flames, Frost Rune, Frostbite, Healing, Long Bow, Imperial Sword, Iron Arrow (96), Iron Dagger, Iron War Axe, ?Orcish Arrow?, Steel Battleaxe, Steel Sword, Woodcutter's Axe; (Apparel) Apprentice Hood of Magicka, Apprentice Robes of Conjuration, Banded Iron Shield, Elven Armor, Elven Boots, Elven Gauntlets, Elven Helmet, Iron Boots, Iron Gauntlets, Iron Armor, Iron Helmet; (Food)  Carrot, Horker Meat, Salmon Meat, Salmon Steak, Sweet Roll (2); (Ingredients) Nirnroot ... looks nice and streamlined! Especially with the pictures of the items, and the way their stats (weight, value, damage, armor rating, attributes like +5 Restore Health, etc.) are laid out. Other categories were Favorites, All, Weapons, Potions, Books, and Misc.

The UI also showing that compass of Magic/Skills/Items/Map, Journal, Level 34, and Morndas, 11:47 AM, 17th of Last Seed 4E201, and then the Map showing options of Local Map, Journal, Zoom, Current Location, and Set Destination, is very pretty in design as well. So awesome!  I remember Oblivion and weep for how Skyrim looks awesome.

I'm relieved about the existence of Guardian Stones / doomstones, as they could be a versatile equivalent to birthsigns (which are no longer in). People (including me) worried about removing birthsigns for perks and whatnot, but this seems to indicate I may actually like the implementation of Guardian Stones _better_ than birthsigns, as you can change which one you have activated!  The one shown was the Warrior Stone, which allows you to "learn all combat skills 30% faster." I hope we have some of the other stones return some more birthsign-like abilities ... but it seems the three shown (the Warrior Stone and two others) are the first we'll find, and the 'basic' (so perhaps Magic and Stealth equivalent ones?) ones to start out with; perhaps Stones we find later have cooler 'blessings'.

"You have contracted Rockjoint" - I wonder what kind of disease that is?

The 3rd-person view looks much better than Oblivion and such 

Skills in that constellation thing: Illusion, Conjuration, Destruction, Restoration, Alchemy, Enchanting, Smithing, Heavy Armor, Block, Two-Handed, One-Handed, Archery, Light Armor [continued unknowns]

Perks in Block tree: Shield Wall (blocking 25% more effective) > (A) Deflect Arrows -> illegible -> Elemental Protection, (B) Quick Reflexes, (C) Deadly Bash (bashing does more damage) -> Power Bash (able to do a power bash) -> Bash Disarm (chance to disarm when bashing with a shield) -> Shield Charge

It seems for this demo, Todd was a Level 34 Nord with 500/500 Magicka, 999/999 Health (LOL), and 500/500 Stamina; are those the max caps, perhaps? Didn't want to risk dying in the demo? :ho

I like the design of the mountain trails as well. xD And the snow particles outside Bleak Falls Barrow make me go "... that's POSSIBLE?" Since I haven't been playing modern games, everything looks amazingly stunning.

The dragons (movements, how they interact with the environment, actions/behavior) are BADASS! :ho Very impressive. The way they fly, breath fire, do 'bomb runs,' crash, grab people with their claws or mouths ... all amazing!

Flamethrower spell looks addictive, and enemies STAYING on fire is boss. 

Whirlwind Sprint looks very promising as well. The moving water / stream inside the dungeon impresses me as well, compared to Oblivion! Lighting is purty too. :ho

That Dragon Priest's design looks (stylistically) much different than anything I expected; I'm excited for all the creativity in the game!

Now I just have to finish researching specs for my new comp. that I want to be able to play Skyrim on Very High settings.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

With ME3 moved to 2012... this is the best GOTY candidate


----------



## Frostman (Jun 8, 2011)

All that is left is for them to say something about the modding tools.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 8, 2011)

Frostman said:


> All that is left is for them to say something about the modding tools.


I'm waiting for more info on the PC version, including recommended/requirement specs. Everything has been "Xbox 360, Xbox 360" so far, with only a few tidbits about the PC version.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2011)

Frostman said:


> All that is left is for them to say something about the modding tools.



They did talk about modding tools I believe.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 8, 2011)

Your right, they did mention something. I was wondering if there was any improvements to the tool kit. But than again, it doesn't mater since i probable won't be using it outside of tiny tweaks. 

As far as specs, i know im going to need a new computer for it. I might end up getting it for console first, then PC later.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 8, 2011)

Really looking forward to this.

I spent days, if not weeks (real time) going thru MW and Obliv, and i still dont think i saw all there was too see.

Between this and the -possible- release of D3 later this year, i might end up having to request a few days offa work and perform a fusion move w/ my pc chair 



The Boss said:


> DAT EVERYTHING. MY GOD. TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY.



Allow me to assit you w/a meme. And not just the usual fry meme. I found something better 

yes, i feel the same way


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 8, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Here is the G4 demo for those who like me didn't see it.



That was awesome, I just hope this isnt some Peter Molyneux type of deal.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 8, 2011)

Btw does anyone know if there is any romance in this game, like can you hire the services of a beautiful woman for le night? I feel oblivion series is missing sluts.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 8, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Btw does anyone know if there is any romance in this game, like can you hire the services of a beautiful woman for le night? I feel oblivion series is missing sluts.



Can't you do that in the new fallout? Wouldn't be surprised if the feature is in Skyrim.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 8, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Can't you do that in the new fallout? Wouldn't be surprised if the feature is in Skyrim.



Yeah you can. But I think you couldn't in the last Oblivion. I mean I don't want a marriage system like fable just the classic old, heres 50 gold. Lets lie in a bed together cos that means we having sex.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2011)

Holly shit guys. I am so fucking excited for Skyrim. I mean I was before but after seeing dat gameplay and dat 300hrs+ gameplay.  



Wolfarus said:


> Allow me to assit you w/a meme. And not just the usual fry meme. I found something better
> 
> yes, i feel the same way


Yes. YES. YES! _YESSSS~~~~~~!!!!_


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 8, 2011)

Shukumei said:


> "You have contracted Rockjoint" - I wonder what kind of disease that is?



Sounds similar to diseases from earlier games that damaged speed or agility, except those specific attributes are more background in this game so I'm not sure how they'll handle it.




> It seems for this demo, Todd was a Level 34 Nord with 500/500 Magicka, 999/999 Health (LOL), and 500/500 Stamina; are those the max caps, perhaps? Didn't want to risk dying in the demo? :ho



Bethesda tends to do that in their demos, so they can show off more aspects of the game in one setting. There's actually no level cap in the game but Todd has said most players will top out at around level 50, but with far less health and stuff than Todd's character.





> That Dragon Priest's design looks (stylistically) much different than anything I expected; I'm excited for all the creativity in the game!



He looks like a mix between the Liches in Oblivion and the Dark Priest Shaft from Castlevania: Rondo of Blood. That's the vibe I get anyway.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Did they confirm that whole Oblivion garbage thing about the world lvls up with you kinda thing where you were always powerful enough to take anything down since they were scaled to your lvl? Is that removed from Skyrim?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2011)

It'll be like FO3 where there are some generally tougher areas.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 8, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Did they confirm that whole Oblivion garbage thing about the world lvls up with you kinda thing where you were always powerful enough to take anything down since they were scaled to your lvl? Is that removed from Skyrim?



I believe so. That was so damn annoying.


----------



## Eki (Jun 8, 2011)

Fallouts ending made me rage and never played it again


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2011)

I hate 1st person RPGs, but I am to understand there is a 3rd person view option, right? I wasn't too big of a fan of Oblivion, but this game looks cool so I will try and get interested.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> Fallouts ending made me rage and never played it again



Get the dlc. They fix the srupid end lol.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 8, 2011)

i never got into the elder scrool series, i tryed Morrowind on pc, i hit a random guy, he killed me, stoped playing 

i rented oblivion at the video store, it looked cool, create my character, i start in the jail, some dude is talking
then game freeze :sanji i try again and freeze... the cd was broken...

skyrim would be a great oportunity for me to try this series it look great.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 8, 2011)

Some HD 720p vids with content taken from what we saw in the recent video interviews, but with the original gameplay sounds/music/effects/voices instead of the interview/announcers/voice-overs:


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bad news Skyrim fans. The New Elder Scrolls game is a Console Port to PC.

Strait from the words of the lead designer himself. The game was designed from the ground up for X-box 360, so the PS3 version and the PC version are both ports.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Bad news Skyrim fans. The New Elder Scrolls game is a Console Port to PC.
> 
> Strait from the words of the lead designer himself. The game was designed from the ground up for X-box 360, so the PS3 version and the PC version are both ports.



I saw that earlier, was incredibly pissed until I realized that it doesn't matter as long as the game is fun.  And as long as we get modding tools things will end up good no matter how much Bethesda fucks up.


----------



## kenji1104 (Jun 9, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Bad news Skyrim fans. The New Elder Scrolls game is a Console Port to PC.
> 
> Strait from the words of the lead designer himself. The game was designed from the ground up for X-box 360, so the PS3 version and the PC version are both ports.




I'm surprised on how many were outraged by this. As long as it stays a *great* game for my PC, it's fine. Oblivion and Fallout 3 were also ports right? I just want Bethesda to do something for me: Make sure Skyrim has less bugs than Oblivion.

Lucky for me, I don't have the PC elitist syndrome.


Anyway, what's your wishlist on Skyrim?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 9, 2011)

kenji1104 said:


> I'm surprised on how many were outraged by this. As long as it stays a *great* game for my PC, it's fine. Oblivion and Fallout 3 were also ports right? I just want Bethesda to do something for me: Make sure Skyrim has less bugs than Oblivion.
> 
> Lucky for me, I don't have the PC elitist syndrome.
> 
> ...



Better take taht fucking world level with you leveling shit off. That and make a random guy fall from the sky while walking on the road like they did in Morrowind. That shit was funny as hell. stupid OP jumping scroll.


----------



## Litho (Jun 9, 2011)

Has Assassin's guild been announced? And will there be Arena's (or just one)?

God I miss when Oblivion was new, never played anything like it. Hope I get the same sensation with Skyrim.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 9, 2011)

Console port? 

And listen to him talk about it "..porting to PC, it went out ..not too bad actually"

*Not too bad*


*NOT TOO BAD?*


Bethesda tempting me to pirate this


----------



## left4lol (Jun 9, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Console port?
> 
> And listen to him talk about it "..porting to PC, it went out ..not too bad actually"
> 
> ...


If you want an open wold rpg that made for PC wait for Risen 2 not Skyrim . They have forgotten PC gamer for a long time now. though they still have an excellent modding community.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 9, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Better take taht fucking world level with you leveling shit off. That and make a random guy fall from the sky while walking on the road like they did in Morrowind. That shit was funny as hell. stupid OP jumping scroll.



Oh man i remember that. I was just out exploring, sticking close to town (was my 1st time playing the game) then all of a sudden i hear the screaming, then i see the guy go splat.

I was all "wtf?!"

And yeh.. hopefully it'll be a decent pc game, even though its a console port. And as stated, w/ the modding community thats out there, im sure it'll be well worth to buy for pc 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxZ_6MJr7rQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kenji1104 (Jun 9, 2011)

TehVenom said:


> Has Assassin's guild been announced? And will there be Arena's (or just one)?
> 
> God I miss when Oblivion was new, never played anything like it. Hope I get the same sensation with Skyrim.



My friend, read this:


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 9, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Bad news Skyrim fans. The New Elder Scrolls game is a Console Port to PC.
> 
> Strait from the words of the lead designer himself. The game was designed from the ground up for X-box 360, so the PS3 version and the PC version are both ports.



Just like Oblivion was.



Twinsen said:


> Console port?
> 
> And listen to him talk about it "..porting to PC, it went out ..not too bad actually"
> 
> ...




Oblivion was designed for consoles initially, too. So was Fallout 3. Their PC versions turned out just great.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2011)

kenji1104 said:


> My friend, read this:



MUTHA FUCKER _YEEEESSSSSSSSS_! Dark Brotherhood. I need this game.


----------



## ShadowStep (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I'll wait a year after the game is released and let the mod community patch the bugs bethesda will be too lazy to fix...seriously, I can't imagine myself playing Oblivion in its vanilla state


----------



## Juub (Jun 9, 2011)

Only 5 cities? I hope they're larger than in Oblivion.

We had:

Anvil, Bravil, Bruma, Cheydinahl, Chorrol, Leiyawiin, Skingrad, The Imperial City. That's 8 against 5. They better make up for the difference in number by the difference in size and quality.

There was Kvatch but it was destroyed.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c9eGtyqz4gY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 9, 2011)

Really cant wait for this game. 

only thing Im dissapointed is its only 150 dungeons. Morrowind and Oblivion had alot more than that, but it doesnt really matter either way Im still pumped for Skyrim.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 9, 2011)

This will be my first Elder scroll game!
Im gonna read up & look up the previous one to get an idea of how things work. It looks pretty sweet.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 9, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> This will be my first Elder scroll game!
> Im gonna read up & look up the previous one to get an idea of how things work. It looks pretty sweet.



You won't be dissapointed. I've played Oblivion for 2 years straight before getting somewhat tired of it.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Really cant wait for this game.
> 
> only thing Im dissapointed is its only 150 dungeons. Morrowind and Oblivion had alot more than that, but it doesnt really matter either way Im still pumped for Skyrim.



I like the fact that there are less dungeons, that means that there will be more time spent on those dungeons.  Oblivion only really had one person designing the dungeons, Skyrim has eight I believe.  Each of the dungeons will hopefully be unique.  



jaknblak said:


> This will be my first Elder scroll game!
> Im gonna read up & look up the previous one to get an idea of how things work. It looks pretty sweet.



Go play Morrowind.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 9, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Really cant wait for this game.
> 
> only thing Im dissapointed is its only 150 dungeons. Morrowind and Oblivion had alot more than that, but it doesnt really matter either way Im still pumped for Skyrim.



Sure, Oblivion had a shitload of dungeons. so many that i couldn't even see any of the other icons on the map. And out of the 200+ dungeons, there were only like 4 or 5 different models.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I like the fact that there are less dungeons, that means that there will be more time spent on those dungeons.  Oblivion only really had one person designing the dungeons, Skyrim has eight I believe.  Each of the dungeons will hopefully be unique.
> 
> 
> 
> Go play Morrowind.



This.

Morrowind it the true king.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> This.
> 
> Morrowind it the true king.



Especially with that Morrowind Overhaul project, just installed it earlier today and Morrowind looks breathtaking.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 9, 2011)

I seriously hope the first i hear in Skyrim is not _"Stop right there, criminal scum!!"_


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> I seriously hope the first i hear in Skyrim is not _"Stop right there, criminal scum!!"_



Supposedly you witness your execution or something.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 9, 2011)

If you really can't wait for skyrim, here's what you should do.


1. Find MP3 versions of the Skyrim OST.

2. Put them in the sound files of Oblivion.

3. Walk around Bruma while enjoying said OST.

4.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 9, 2011)

I was worried when I didn't see Sneak or Security among the skills Shukumei noted in the demo screens, but the fact that both the Thieves Guild and the Dark Brotherhood are joinable factions restores my faith that they haven't abandoned stealth play.



Pervy Fox said:


> only thing I'm disappointed is its only 150 dungeons.



Quality over quantity, I say. The one problem with Oblivion's dungeons was that, try as they might with the actual level layouts, they only came in 4 flavors (Fort, Ayleid Ruin, Cave and Mine), 5 if you count the Oblivion maps.



Eternal Fail said:


> I like the fact that there are less dungeons, that means that there will be more time spent on those dungeons. Oblivion only really had one person designing the dungeons, Skyrim has eight I believe. Each of the dungeons will hopefully be unique.



Though I do hope they still have the nigh-poetic naming for the dungeon sections, especially the caves. The Ayleid ruins had some interesting arcane naming, and some of the fortress names could be atmospheric, but there was something about the names of the cave sections that were always intriguing.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 9, 2011)

> Port


Who cares, PC mods ftw.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm getting this for ps3....same as fallout and dragon age. I enjoyed both so I'll enjoy this too.  I don't really care for mods and stuff, I just wanna play the game as they made it, not spend my life on it...there's many other games and anime I need to spend time on too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Really cant wait for this game.
> 
> only thing Im dissapointed is its only 150 dungeons. Morrowind and Oblivion had alot more than that, but it doesnt really matter either way Im still pumped for Skyrim.


yeah as a dungeon crawler fan that my only disapointment hopefully they respawn.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2011)

An elder scrolls game with enemies that don't respawn? That would be the day


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome said:


> An elder scrolls game with enemies that don't respawn? That would be the day


not just enemies but the treasure.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2011)

Skyrim's E3 Award Nominations Photo by epitage from beth forums


total raped the competition.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 9, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> I was worried when I didn't see Sneak or Security among the skills Shukumei noted in the demo screens, but the fact that both the Thieves Guild and the Dark Brotherhood are joinable factions restores my faith that they haven't abandoned stealth play.



Sorry to scare you; I was just listing the particular Skills that were scrolled through in that demo, not all the ones confirmed to exist. The three archetypes of Warrior/Mage/Thief are still in, with 18 skills. With one of the first three Guardian Stones you encounter (all in one location) being the Warrior one, I assume the two others are Mage and Thief ones. It wouldn't make much sense otherwise.

Combat:
Smithing, Heavy Armor, Block, Two-Handed, One-handed, Archery

Magic:
Illusion, Conjuration, Destruction, Restoration, Alteration, Enchanting
(Mysticism's spelltypes have been merged into the other classes)

Stealth:
Light Armor, Speechcraft, Alchemy, Sneak, and two unknowns (Mercantile and Security, or related/renamed/tweaked versions, are speculated by some fans to be the remaining two, unless (complete speculation) Mercantile is merged with Speechcraft). 
I don't know if you're still able (perks?) to increase your running speed and jumping height without Acrobatics and Athletics, though. There won't be a need anymore to wander around the whole world jumping to level up those skills, though; so I guess players will, as a habit, walk/sprint/sneak around more, and use jump as-needed rather than 24/7.

Hand-to-Hand, Acrobatics, and Athletics have been confirmed to no longer exist as skills.

But stealth play is still in, of course; one known perk is decreasing the sound of your footsteps (I assume under Sneak). A lock-picking minigame is confirmed to be back (think of Oblivion's as opposed to Morrowind's). A quote from a summary thread as well: "when NPCs think they see or hear something, they go into an alert state, instead of instantly attacking you. Players with a higher sneak skill will have more time to duck back around the corner or find sanctuary in the shadows."

sources:


----------



## kenji1104 (Jun 9, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Skyrim's E3 Award Nominations Photo by epitage from beth forums
> 
> 
> total raped the competition.



For me, E3 lacks more videos of Skyrim. I want more!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Skyrim's E3 Award Nominations Photo by epitage from beth forums
> 
> 
> total raped the competition.



LOL E3 awards.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2011)

Damn.. so fucking excited for Skyrim... hurry up November.


----------



## Eki (Jun 10, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm getting this for ps3....same as fallout and dragon age. I enjoyed both so I'll enjoy this too.  I don't really care for mods and stuff, I just wanna play the game as they made it, not spend my life on it...there's many other games and *anime* I need to spend time on too.



Weabrooooooo


lulz, thats the only game Fail ever recommends >


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

I also recommend Counter-Strike Source.  

But Morrowind has an amazing atmosphere which I find to be lacking in Oblivion and I won't even get into the other stuff that I don't like in Oblivion.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see Skyrim videos similar to these:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2011)

E3 video whit no the cometary


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> LOL E3 awards.



It's almost sure to win Game of the Year when it comes out..an actual award.

Keep in mind that the Elder Scrolls has never lost Game of the Year, even once. All of the upgraded editions of all of the games are referred to as the "GOTY Edition" for a reason.



Eternal Fail said:


> Supposedly you witness your execution or something.





You escape your own execution somehow. It's not been mentioned exactly what happens, but you're being led to it and survive somehow.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Who cares, PC mods ftw.



PC players won't be the only ones with access to mods this time. It's already been confirmed that the best PC mods will be ported to XBL and PSN.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> PC players won't be the only ones with access to mods this time. It's already been confirmed that the best PC mods will be ported to XBL and PSN.


were? i read that beth was trying to do it,but no fully confirmed yet.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> PC players won't be the only ones with access to mods this time. It's already been confirmed that the best PC mods will be ported to XBL and PSN.




I was thinking about getting it for the PC just for the mods even though I don't really like using a mouse+keyboard(though I know there are controllers that I could buy). Makes it all the more convenient for me


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2011)

Battlefield 3 will give this a run for its money for GOTY.

Something tells me the next GTA will be announced before this yr is out. Yeah I know..random thought...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Bitch, please.
> 
> Undefeated now, always undefeated. TES : Renegade for life.



Im telling you bro...Battlefield 3 is some next level shit, lol.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Im telling you bro...Battlefield 3 is some next level shit, lol.



Battlefield 3 won't be any different from it's predecessor. 

It''l be the same graphics with the same weapons with some new multiplayer maps.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 11, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Battlefield 3 won't be any different from it's predecessor.
> 
> It''l be the same graphics with the same weapons with some new multiplayer maps.



I believe you are referring to Modern Warfare 3. Battlefield 3 looks amazing. Definitely a huge leap forward for the FPS genre unlike COD.

That being said, nothing will come close to Skyrim. Nothing ever comes close to a Bethesda game. That's why Oblivion and Fallout 3 took home tons of GOTY awards. Everyone should bow before the gods that are Bethesda Softworks. Not only to they create some of the best games around, but they also give you more content than any other developer in existence for the same price. Compare Fallout 3, Oblivion, and surely Skyrim to any other game this generation and they all feel like ripoffs in comparison.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

> Not only to they create some of the best games around, but they also give you more content than any other developer insistence for the same price



I agree.  I've spent thousands of hours in games made by Bethesda and am eagerly waiting to sink hundreds hours into Skryim as well.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> That being said, nothing will come close to Skyrim. Nothing ever comes close to a Bethesda game. That's why Oblivion and Fallout 3 took home tons of GOTY awards. Everyone should bow before the gods that are Bethesda Softworks. Not only to they create some of the best games around, but they also give you more content than any other developer insistence for the same price. Compare Fallout 3, Oblivion, and surely Skyrim to any other game this generation and they all feel like ripoffs in comparison.



I follow the triple B devs when I jump on the games. Bethesda, Blizzard and Bioware.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2011)

I really need to get a move on in my Dragon Age: Origin playthroughs so I can be free when this game comes out. Then I'll sink 600+ hours into it:sanji


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2011)

Umm so saw videos, and sadly have to say I'm not that impressed. I'm sure I'll enjoy Skyrim as I usually enjoy there RPGS but the footage didn't make me amazed. Way more amazing games coming out that I care for. This should be fun though.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I really need to get a move on in my Dragon Age: Origin playthroughs so I can be free when this game comes out. Then I'll sink 600+ hours into it:sanji



It doesn't matter. Once Skyrim is released every other game will be disliked into oblivion.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> It doesn't matter. Once Skyrim is released every other game will be disliked into oblivion.


I see what you did there


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jun 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> PC players won't be the only ones with access to mods this time. It's already been confirmed that the best PC mods will be ported to XBL and PSN.





On another note, I can't believe that some people are saying that Uncharted 3 will win the GOTY.

I mean, seriously. No. Just no.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 11, 2011)

Deadtheory said:


> On another note, I can't believe that some people are saying that Uncharted 3 will win the GOTY.
> 
> I mean, seriously. No. Just no.



Well Uncharted 2 won a ton of GOTY awards so it's understandable that U3 will be a contender.

Unfortunately for Uncharted 3 and every other game coming out this year, Bethesda decided to make Skyrim this year. So... it's more of a Game of the Year right Behind Skyrim award. GOTYRBS.

Mass Effect 3 stood the best chance of contending with Skyrim and now that that ship has sailed...


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Battlefield 3 won't be any different from it's predecessor.
> 
> It''l be the same graphics with the same weapons with some new multiplayer maps.


Frostbite 3.0 alone makes it worth for me to buy it. I think both games are the best in their genres this year (by far), and my hopes are high, but I never let myself get to hyped...

I think both games will be awesome, but I don't know which one will be my GOTY (maybe none?). And I don't care at all what games get that title by the press, in the end every second decent game gets the title by some magazine or website...


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Umm so saw videos, and sadly have to say I'm not that impressed. I'm sure I'll enjoy Skyrim as I usually enjoy there RPGS but the footage didn't make me amazed. Way more amazing games coming out that I care for. This should be fun though.



You don't have to be amazed by a 10 minute video of Skyrim. It's the 400+ hours you'll likely spend getting lost in the epic world that will amaze you. 

Game Of The Year.


----------



## left4lol (Jun 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> PC players won't be the only ones with access to mods this time. It's already been confirmed that the best PC mods will be ported to XBL and PSN.


The only mod that i can see coming into console is horse armor type mod. there is no way something like open city, deadly reflect or any total conversion mod could come into console, mainly because most of those mod use high resolution texture or require a script extender


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Bitch, please.You don't.
> 
> The PC mods that users create will be slightly tweaked and uploaded to either XBL or PSN, probably hand picked by Bethesda for quality. That's what they're aiming for.
> 
> ...



All of my money. Take it.  I guess I'm rolling 360 then. Put that couch and TV to work.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah...I guess some 15 year old somewhere with rich parents can afford to have mommy and daddy buy them the $5k pc to play the latest games but I'm a grown-ass man who has to work for his money so I'll stick with my affordable 360 for any games I feel like playing.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

> Yeah...I guess some 15 year old somewhere with rich parents can afford to have mommy and daddy buy them the $5k pc to play the latest games



A $700 or so computer can play the latest games.  

No need to spend thousands.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

You can easily spend less than 500 and get a computer that plays almost all games on max settings. No need to go overboard with 5k


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Yeah...I guess some 15 year old somewhere with rich parents can afford to have mommy and daddy buy them the $5k pc to play the latest games but I'm a grown-ass man who has to work for his money so I'll stick with my affordable 360 for any games I feel like playing.



Thx, that was a great lol moment. 5k eh? Dont even need 1/5 of that to make a good one.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

PC gaming isn't as expensive as people make it out to be.







Total of $470



edit: and a case so about $440 -450 + dvd drive


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2011)

DVD-drive would be handy. And, ya know, HDD's and all that.

But I agree that a decent PC isn't that expensive, the only problem is that it'll be relatively dated sooner than a console is.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

You could actually recycle parts from your old PC if you're on a budget. Like the HDD for example. I did that to save cash. I also reused my keyboard and mouse. Monitor too. I did forget the dvd drive though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Can't wait to play this on the Kinect. Hopefuly it won't be a hassle to do things without the controller.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Can't wait to play this on the Kinect. Hopefuly it won't be a hassle to do things without the controller.



Skyrim has Kinnect support?  Since when?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Skyrim has Kinnect support?  Since when?



I thought I saw it  at the Microsoft conference


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Skyrim has Kinnect support?  Since when?



It's not that Skyrim needs Kinect. Kinect needs Skyrim.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I thought I saw it  at the Microsoft conference



Are you perhaps thinking of that Fable game?

I know that Todd said, a while back, that Skyrim won't have Kinect support.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Are you perhaps thinking of that Fable game?



That would be a pretty big mix up lol.

The only other "big" title I remember having Kinect support is ME3.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Are you perhaps thinking of that Fable game?
> 
> I know that Todd said, a while back, that Skyrim won't have Kinect support.



Ah yes! I was thinking of Fable. Sorry for the mix up. Nonetheless, I'm still excited for Skyrim.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 11, 2011)

damn, im all agains't the *hype* thing, i first watched the video of that game with the guy fighting in the cave, and i stoped watching it thinking it was not appealing to me, the combat seem meh... (played morrowind for like 5 minute, never had the chance to try oblivion, i rented it, the game cd was broken.)

then i watched it again, and at 3:11
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9hJMxw126A[/YOUTUBE]

holly shit giants and freacking mammuts :sanji and the dragon, that look sweet.

but im really septic about the *300 hours of gameplay* i mean the only way i see this possible is with a tons of side quest (like filler side quest *go in the cave, kill the monster, you win*) type of stuff....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> but im really septic about the *300 hours of gameplay* i mean the only way i see this possible is with a tons of side quest (like filler side quest *go in the cave, kill the monster, you win*) type of stuff....



Me too. 300 hours of gameplay seems unreal. I guess we'll have to see until it releases.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

300 hours seems about right if you're into the game. ES games aren't short of content by any means.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> 300 hours seems about right if you're into the game. ES games aren't short of content by any means.




This is exactly why i find it hard to believe that any game other than Skyrim will get the Game of the Year award.

There is not a single game with such a great amount of content combined with this kind of fabulous graphic detail.


Compare that to Duke Nukem forever which has 7 hours of content, shitty graphics, and a loading screen of 3 minutes or more allowing you to play for a full 15 minutes before the next loading screen!


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 11, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> This is exactly why i find it hard to believe that any game other than Skyrim will get the Game of the Year award.
> 
> There is not a single game with such a great amount of content combined with this kind of fabulous graphic detail.
> 
> ...



but wait until the game is released, hype is a bad thing. 
the classic: you see awesome shit in trailer, your hyped as shit, then you play the game... its not as awesome.... you get bored... you got fooled by the trailer...

your talking about duke nukem forever, it was over-hyped and look what happened


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> but wait until the game is released, hype is a bad thing.
> the classic: you see awesome shit in trailer, your hyped as shit, then you play the game... its not as awesome.... you get bored... you got fooled by the trailer...
> 
> your talking about duke nukem forever, it was over-hyped and look what happened



I'm talking about the Elder Scrolls. It's different. They show actual competence by not making people wait for 12 fucking years.

I tend to grow skeptical towards delayed games, the longer it takes the crappier you can expect it to get (DNF is solid proof) but The Elder Scrolls has never dissapointed anyone so far. They know their shit and how to make it work. Fallout was made by the same developers and that too is a major success. 

I have more faith in Bethesda than any other (but Rockstar is a close second )


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

> but The Elder Scrolls has never dissapointed anyone so far.



Oblivion was a disappointment in my eyes.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Oblivion was a disappointment in my eyes.



PAY THE FINE OR SERVE YOUR SENTENCE, CRIMINAL SCUM!!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9hJMxw126A[/YOUTUBE]




I got chills watching this. I got CHILLS from_ gameplay_. MY GOD. IS this game REAL?!?!


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> PC players won't be the only ones with access to mods this time. It's already been confirmed that the best PC mods will be ported to XBL and PSN.


Well, Bethesda has said they'd _like_ to have mods on the consoles, and had talked with Microsoft and Sony about it.



> ?As far as the 360 and PS3, right now there?s not an avenue for us to make that available, but we?d very much like to find a way. We have talked to Microsoft and Sony, and so there's a chance it might happen one day, [but] I don't see it happening for release."



Though, on the official forums, I've been reading people (including a forum moderator) saying it's been confirmed that mods WON'T be available for consoles. I can't find the original source, though. There are still user-made threads on legal/technical/economic pros and cons, but I can't find the paraphrasing from Bethesda some people had been using.


----------



## mootz (Jun 11, 2011)

i played oblivion for well over 100 hours and i know for a fact i didnt do everything possible in that game. Didnt do much of the mages guild and still had a quite a few side quests that needed to be done. And I am not one of those players who just walks around looking at trees and stuff.


----------



## Alien (Jun 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvs18Y43cvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wrex said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvs18Y43cvA[/YOUTUBE]



God bless Jeremy Soule..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Wrex said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvs18Y43cvA[/YOUTUBE]



I can dig it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 11, 2011)

Still thinking Skyrim will get game of the year instead of Dark Souls


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Still thinking Skyrim will get game of the year instead of Dark Souls



You're an idiot if you think Skyrim is gonna get the Game of the Year award...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Skyrim will get the Game of the Motherfuckin' Century award!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm more excited for Dark Souls than Skyrim.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 11, 2011)

Darksouls.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Me too. 300 hours of gameplay seems unreal. I guess we'll have to see until it releases.



Well considering I put well over 1,000 hours into Oblivion and over 200 hours into Fallout 3... And I haven't even completed Shivering Isles and all of the F3 DLC yet.

You have to remember that Bethesda's games are incredibly replayable. Playing as a badass Nord warrior is vastly different from playing a powerful Breton mage, which is vastly different from playing a Bosmer thief, and so on.

300 hours is amazing. That's 300 hours of content per character if you did it all on every character you make. Realistically it's more like 200 hours per character if you are like me and you won't do the Dark Brotherhood and the Mage's guild on the same character.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> You don't have to be amazed by a 10 minute video of Skyrim. It's the 400+ hours you'll likely spend getting lost in the epic world that will amaze you.
> 
> Game Of The Year.



Meh Oblivion was around a 8 for me and same with the fallouts. 

As for people saying Dark Souls >>> Skyrim, I'll co-sign that. I think it'll be better too.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Meh Oblivion was around a 8 for me and same with the fallouts.
> 
> As for people saying Dark Souls >>> Skyrim, I'll co-sign that. I think it'll be better too.



Maybe someone should make a poll over which game will be better,I would have to say skyrim because I never played demons souls and all I know about darks  souls is that its hard.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2011)

i searched for dark soul game play on YouTube and it did not looked that good.

Skyrim look way better.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Meh Oblivion was around a 8 for me and same with the fallouts.
> 
> As for people saying Dark Souls >>> Skyrim, I'll co-sign that. I think it'll be better too.



Whitey has spoken


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2011)

SO MANY HATERZ.  I think Skyrim will win GOTY. It will beat Uncharted 3, and those other shooters as well.

I'm pretty sure I will spend at least 100 hrs on it. I spent over 100 hrs in Fallout 3 and New Vegas an I didn't even do everything. I'm still playing New Vegas.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

> I think Skyrim will win GOTY. It will beat Uncharted 3, and those other shooters as well.



GOTY awards are just about the most pointless thing in videogames.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> GOTY awards are just about the most pointless thing in videogames.



How so? Mostly all GOTY's have been accurate.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> How so? Mostly all GOTY's have been accurate.



The problem I have with GOTY awards is that it is futile to determine a single GOTY.  Not everyone might like the genre of the GOTY winner and thus feel that it shouldn't be game of the year.  RTS of the year, FPS of the year, etc are better awards.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> The problem I have with GOTY awards is that it is futile to determine a single GOTY.  Not everyone might like the genre of the GOTY winner and thus feel that it shouldn't be game of the year.  RTS of the year, FPS of the year, etc are better awards.



I thought they did give out those awards


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

They do, I just have a problem with the overall GOTY.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 12, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> They do, I just have a problem with the overall GOTY.



Well isn't it based on number of sales? If one game sells more than another then it should get recognition. Also, sales and popularity.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Well isn't it based on number of sales? If one game sells more than another then it should get recognition. Also, sales and popularity.



I don't believe so, if that was the case then Wii Sports would be a top contender.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I don't believe so, if that was the case then Wii Sports would be a top contender.



Wii Sports was never a top seller. In fact, the only reason why so many people have it was because it was sold along with the Wii...


Call me biased, but i don't see how ANY game for the Wii can be a top seller.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Wii Sports was never a top seller. In fact, the only reason why so many people have it was because it was sold along with the Wii...
> 
> 
> Call me biased, but i don't see how ANY game for the Wii can be a top seller.



Really?  

How about Wii Fit Plus?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Really?
> 
> How about Wii Fit Plus?



Hell no!


----------



## LMJ (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn, I would have thought that Mario Galaxy would have sold a good amount of copies.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Hell no!



I guess that the following chart was lying. 



On topic:  I can't wait to see what legendary items we'll be able to find.  Those were some of my favorite moments in Morrowind.  Umbra's Blade, The Deadric Crescent, etc always made me giddy when I found them for the first time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, I would have thought that Mario Galaxy would have sold a good amount of copies.



It's Mario. Mario games always sell well.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 12, 2011)

^ ya it was sarcasm pointed towards King of the Internet.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, it's been only about 3 days and the G4TV preview of skyrim has already nearly reached 1 million views. 

This game is going to blow the shelves in november.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

Deadtheory said:


> Wow, it's been only about 3 days and the G4TV preview of skyrim has already nearly reached 1 million views.
> 
> This game is going to blow the shelves in november.



Y'all better pre-order the moment you can


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 12, 2011)

Already got mine pre-ordered  but i plan on getting the most expensive edition when i can. Spare at no expense.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I guess that the following chart was lying.
> 
> 
> 
> On topic:  I can't wait to see what legendary items we'll be able to find.  Those were some of my favorite moments in Morrowind.  Umbra's Blade, The Deadric Crescent, etc always made me giddy when I found them for the first time.



The chart is a lie! 


I actually can't wait to see Sheogorath in Skyrim if we get to see/talk to him at all.

For those who don't know, according to the canon storyline of TES, the main character of Oblivion disappeared into the Shivering Isles after closing the Oblivion Gates and never returned.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> The chart is a lie!
> 
> 
> I actually can't wait to see Sheogorath in Skyrim if we get to see/talk to him at all.
> ...



Heh,just like the Nerevarine going to Akavir and never being heard from again..

They were both demigods/daedric princes/divine in the end though!


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> The chart is a lie!
> 
> 
> I actually can't wait to see Sheogorath in Skyrim if we get to see/talk to him at all.
> ...



That's pretty much how it should be, considering the Shivering Isles was the only major expansion, thus, I believe Bethesda intended for people to have played the shivering isles after completing everything in Cyrodiil (or at least the main quest and guilds).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> That's pretty much how it should be, considering the Shivering Isles was the only major expansion, thus, I believe Bethesda intended for people to have played the shivering isles after completing everything in Cyrodiil (or at least the main quest and guilds).


which means that Shivering Isles event would have happened on 4E 1.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 12, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> which means that Shivering Isles event would have happened on 4E 1.



According to the timeline on the UESP, it took place in the 3E 433 (most likely due to the fact that the main quest can be finished after the whenever, as it doesn't mark the end of the 3rd era)


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> According to the timeline on the UESP, it took place in the 3E 433 (most likely due to the fact that the main quest can be finished after the whenever, as it doesn't mark the end of the 3rd era)



Well technically it DOES happen at 4E 1 because if he disappears into the Shivering Isles, never to return, how could he have possibly finished the main storyline which marked the start of the 4th Era in the first place? 


While you CAN complete the Shivering Isles expansion at any time, the official story claims the Champion of Cyrodiil disappeared after the Oblivion Crisis.

You can play the game any way you want, but that's just how the official story happens to go. After all they need a solid history for TES V.


----------



## Litho (Jun 12, 2011)

I just found out there will be children in the world of Tamriel this time... So I guess we won't be able to kill them? 
Not that i'd want to but it's kinda weird having immortal brats around. I mean, if one catches me stealing for example... how stop him from telling on you? Guess mercantile will include a special 'calm a brat the fuck down before he tells the guards' skill.


----------



## kenji1104 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello there fellow TES gamers!

I'm curious and the same time worried... Will Skyrim follow Fallout 3's example of having only a single piece of armor and just a helmet or it will be separated into armor pieces (Cuirass, gaunlets, greaves and boots) like Oblivion and Morrowind (Hoping it is!)


----------



## Frostman (Jun 12, 2011)

im sure it will stick to its predecessors style.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2011)

Frostman said:


> im sure it will stick to its predecessors style.


yeah, the G4 video shown different pieces but grieves which are unknown this time.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 12, 2011)

It was confirmed you can mix and match even single gloves from different sets. As for shoes, think about it, wouldn't it feel weird and potentially mess up your balance to wear two different potentially nothing alike shoes? lol


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

TehVenom said:


> I just found out there will be children in the world of Tamriel this time... *So I guess we won't be able to kill them?*
> Not that i'd want to but it's kinda weird having immortal brats around. I mean, if one catches me stealing for example... how stop him from telling on you? Guess mercantile will include a special 'calm a brat the fuck down before he tells the guards' skill.



No worries. Just like with Fallout 3, there will be people making mods for this little snag...


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> No worries. Just like with Fallout 3, there will be people making mods for this little snag...


Heh. :ho Even mentioning "child-killing" (or child-killing mods) on the official forums warrants a ban ? I'm not going to go around killing kids, but think at some point their immortality may be an unwelcome inconvenience, like if they "witness something they shouldn't have." Sorry, kid, don't take it personally!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't get the big deal about killing children. How is it any worse than killing a woman in the game? What if she was pregnant? I mean I understand that they wouldn't want to create a mission where you specifically need to kill a child... but if all they are going to do in the world is walk around and not die... Then why add them in the first place? Just so they can have that one random quest where a kid comes up to you and asks for your help?

What if a dragon attacks a town? Is the kid just gonna get roasted then wake up a few minutes later? Or will the kids always magically manage to make it inside their homes? Doesn't sound very appealing anyway you think about it.

Games have gotten away with a lot more than just killing children. Especially if it's up to the player. That speaks more about the person playing than the game itself.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2011)

> I don't get the big deal about killing children.



Bethesda just doesn't want parents/politicans to raise a fuss.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 12, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Bethesda just doesn't want parents/politicans to raise a fuss.


Well if it's the players choice to kill children or not, then it's not Bethesda's fault. If parents are making a fuss it's obvious that they let their underage kid play the sure to be M rated game. If politicians make a fuss... well they never have any idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2011)

They would be perceived as an enabler, it's not that hard to grasp.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 13, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I don't get the big deal about killing children. How is it any worse than killing a woman in the game? What if she was pregnant? I mean I understand that they wouldn't want to create a mission where you specifically need to kill a child... but if all they are going to do in the world is walk around and not die... Then why add them in the first place? Just so they can have that one random quest where a kid comes up to you and asks for your help?
> 
> What if a dragon attacks a town? Is the kid just gonna get roasted then wake up a few minutes later? Or will the kids always magically manage to make it inside their homes? Doesn't sound very appealing anyway you think about it.
> 
> Games have gotten away with a lot more than just killing children. Especially if it's up to the player. That speaks more about the person playing than the game itself.



Because of our sick, hypocritical society.

Educate them from beyond the grave, Mr. Carlin

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6wOt2iXdc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 13, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Because of our sick, hypocritical society.
> 
> Educate them from beyond the grave, Mr. Carlin
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6wOt2iXdc4[/YOUTUBE]



So is he a comedian or a psychiatrist?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 13, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> So is he a comedian or a psychiatrist?



He was a goddamn saint and better than you.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2011)

.....lmao

Anyone that'd call Carlin a Saint misses the point entirely.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't worry. They've already said that the best playermade mods on PC will be ported to Live and PSN.

Childsploding, here we come!


----------



## Litho (Jun 14, 2011)

Deadtheory said:


> Don't worry. They've already said that the best playermade mods on PC will be ported to Live and PSN.
> 
> Childsploding, here we come!



I really hope this is true. I'd like to play it on PS3, and still use mods.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 14, 2011)

Deadtheory said:


> Don't worry. They've already said that the best playermade mods on PC will be ported to Live and PSN.
> 
> Childsploding, here we come!


If the best Skyrim mods will be similar to the best Oblivion mods, they just won't be able to port them due to PS3/XBOXB360 limitations. Only some insignificant ones.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 14, 2011)

^ i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2011)

*3 seconds of new video *


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 14, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *3 seconds of new video *



Yeeaaaa!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *3 seconds of new video *



Was that some online multiplayer boss killing?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 15, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *3 seconds of new video *



If you were reffering to the big spider, that's not new footage of the gameplay.


Watch the first trailer that came out. The spider is in there

skip to 1:45

[YOUTUBE]PjqsYzBrP-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jun 15, 2011)

Fucking hate spiders


----------



## Litho (Jun 15, 2011)

This thread needs more activity!

What race do you usually play, and what race are you planning on being in Skyrim?

I really don't know yet :s


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 15, 2011)

Breton all the way every day.

Magically gifted assassin FTW!


----------



## DarkSpring (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope they keep the general tes theme though


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 15, 2011)

Im thinking a Nord battle mage. Axe, shield and frost magic ftw


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope they fix the race gifts i mean Breaton is just too overpower.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2011)

Oblivion was my first RPG... I didn't know wtf I was doing.. feels bad man. I cringed every time I think about it. I rolled Elf ranger or something and used swords. _BUT NOW_... My body is ready. I will play my role correctly. ;<


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 15, 2011)

Imperial for main storyline.

High or Dark Elf for Mages Guild or whatever it is replaced by in Skyrim

Argonian or Kahjit for Thieves guild or whatever it is replaced by in Skyrim

Never really cared for any of the other races but i might give them a random shot.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm going to roleplay as a murdering stealing psychopath.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2011)

Redguard for life.


----------



## Litho (Jun 15, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'm going to roleplay as a murdering stealing psychopath.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 15, 2011)

Heh,I usually roll with what is most appropriate for the setting.

I rolled a Dunmer for Morrowind and an Imperial for the short time I played Oblivion.

I guess Nords are up next..


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 15, 2011)

well in Oblivion I always went for a high elf in this game im picking who ever has the highest magic states.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 15, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> well in Oblivion I always went for a high elf in this game im picking who ever has the highest magic states.



Depending on which magic stats you want, it'll probably still be all of the elf races.


Mages are going to be so over-powered now that you can combine 2 types of spells. 

Even when dual-wielding, swords are extremely limited. Unless you can fire magic spells from a sword now :33


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been planning my first character for months.

Nord, male. Melee specialist. Twin one handed axes, increased damage through perks. Equipped with light armor only. Uses a bow occasionally for easier dragon takedowns. Uses some crafting and restoration magic. Possibly just a little stealth or speechcraft depending on how the game experience goes. 

I'm gonna try to beat the main quest with that barbarian/survivalist type setup.

After that I'm going to try playing through again with a Dunmer spellsword type specialist, heavily armored and specializing in Destruction and Conjuration. 

I definitely want to try an Orc knight at one point too, mostly because of that sweet pic of the heavily armored Orc.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 15, 2011)

If dark elves get their voice from morrowind back I'll roll around as them. If not, imperial.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2011)

did you guys post the 14 minutes gameplay?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic6dKnv3WdU[/YOUTUBE]

if it was not posted make sure to watch it skyrim fans.it has extra contents like time stop and electric kamehameha and a dungeon boss fight.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 16, 2011)

steveht93 said:


> did you guys post the 14 minutes gameplay?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic6dKnv3WdU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> if it was not posted make sure to watch it skyrim fans.it has extra contents like time stop and electric kamehameha and a dungeon boss fight.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2011)

Nonono..

It's actually this:


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dammit, Keep getting my hopes up for new gameplay.


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2011)

Time stop + plus Kamehameha + wind dash? I jizzed in mah pants.


----------



## Litho (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm thinking Dark Elf. 
Or Breton.
I'd like to try a Kahjit too, but they suck at magic so...


----------



## Jarheadtard (Jun 16, 2011)

I love TES esp. Daggerfall and Oblivion!

I can't wait for Skyrim.I'm definitely buying it when it ships to stores(I might even pre-order it if I'm able to get the money to by the time its availible for pre-order)!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 16, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Depending on which magic stats you want, it'll probably still be all of the elf races.



*cough* ahem... Bretons?

No penalties, all the benefits!


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *cough* ahem... Bretons?
> 
> No penalties, all the benefits!



I've never played as a Breton.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 16, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I've never played as a Breton.



+50 Magicka

+50 Magicka Resistance

No weaknesses. Add the Mage sign and you've got a perfect Mage with no downsides at all.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> +50 Magicka
> 
> +50 Magicka Resistance
> 
> No weaknesses. Add the Mage sign and you've got a perfect Mage with no downsides at all.



I'll have to give them after I get MGE to work properly.


----------



## Alien (Jun 16, 2011)

Imagine a Game of Thrones mod for this...


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Imagine a Game of Thrones mod for this...





I wouldn't trust modders to write a story good enough to even be a fraction as good as GOT.


----------



## Alien (Jun 16, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I wouldn't trust modders to write a story good enough to even be a fraction as good as GOT.



Well of course not but i was talking about more about characters, cities, houses instead of guilds, pet direwolf etc

I'll go dream about it somewhere else


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

I doubt that that would ever happen, the really good modders love to make lore compliant mods.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2011)

TehVenom said:


> This thread needs more activity!
> 
> What race do you usually play, and what race are you planning on being in Skyrim?
> 
> I really don't know yet :s



Either a Nord, Orc or Argonian.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *cough* ahem... Bretons?
> 
> No penalties, all the benefits!



I got addicted to the "tgm" console command before i got to Bretons... 



I feel so ashamed of myself, please do not let Bethesda add this in Skyrim.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

> I got addicted to the "tgm" console command before i got to Bretons



Lol.  Newbish.  Open the Construction Set and make an enchantment that restores 1000 points of Health, Magic, and Stamina.  Put said enchantment on any new piece of clothing.  This way at least you'll die by enemies that can take out all your health in one blow.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2011)

So..did anybody hear that there are going to be BioWare-style romances in Skyrim? 



Kinda..want.


Also,who would win in a fight,The Champion of Cyrodiil or The Nerevarine?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind some romance, is there actually confirmation on Bethesda?  What I've been reading of the translation seems to suggest that they are looking into romance not that it will be in it.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So..did anybody hear that there are going to be BioWare-style romances in Skyrim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you saying there will be virtual sex scenes? 


Also, the Champion of Cyrodiil vs the Nerevarine thing... It depends on the race, stats, level, details, details, details...


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 16, 2011)

Adding romance would probably come at the expense of something else, and I'd rather not have something so useless in a game.

Nerevar stomps btw.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Adding romance would probably come at the expense of something else, and I'd rather not have something so useless in a game.
> 
> Nerevar stomps btw.




Excuuuuuuuse me, but i want to know if that Argonian Maid ever got to "cleaning the spear".


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I wouldn't mind some romance, is there actually confirmation on Bethesda?  What I've been reading of the translation seems to suggest that they are looking into romance not that it will be in it.





> *
> It appears that the level of emotional depth, Bethesda is planning for The Elder Scrolls 5 – Skyrim will be quite more robust than the cartoonish and shallow short shrift NPC romance gets in other developers’ RPG titles.*



What they say!


Let's see if they will be able to pull it off..and face the horrible,horrible fan-related consequences.."thinks about horrible BioWare companions romance threads"




King of the Internet said:


> Excuuuuuuuse me, but i want to know if that Argonian Maid ever got to "cleaning the spear".


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind going to battle along side my girlfriend/wife.  We could fight some dragons together.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I wouldn't mind going to battle along side my girlfriend/wife.  We could fight some dragons together.



In the mud, i hope?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> In the mud, i hope?



Well,since Bethesda finally seems to have actually mastered facial animations and actually made humanoid faces look..well..human this time around,maybe it will actually be pretty neat.

I'd go for a side of hot Nordic girl,wouldn't you?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,since Bethesda finally seems to have actually mastered facial animations and actually made humanoid faces look..well..human this time around,maybe it will actually be pretty neat.
> 
> I'd go for a side of hot Nordic girl,wouldn't you?



In one of my earlier posts here you may have deduced my argonian fetish. 

Am i sick?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

I wonder how they'll do the romance.  

Will it be a for a few characters only or will we be able to romance any female through a general quest?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> In one of my earlier posts here you may have deduced my argonian fetish.
> 
> Am i sick?



I..

I don't know son.

I think it's a crime in most provinces of the Empire.

Then again..



There's no more Empire in Skyrim..




Eternal Fail said:


> I wonder how they'll do the romance.
> 
> Will it be a for a few characters only or will we be able to romance any female through a general quest?



I'd rather they go for certain special companions and not everybody.

I'd rather they follow the BioWare model than the Fable stuff.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I..
> 
> I don't know son.
> 
> ...




Thank Talos for that gayjack Martin dying... He does make a nice dragon statue however...


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2011)

What





The




Fuck.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2011)

what the fuck is going on here.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know if argonians count as furries since they have no hair...maybe you guys are the prototypes of what will come to be known as scalies or serpies. Either way, shame on you!


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 16, 2011)

We're being treated to some hideous images. Glad you could make it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2011)

FOR THE NORD(E)!


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> FOR THE NORD(E)!



You need to get your friggin prihordities straight


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 16, 2011)

> There's no more Empire in Skyrim..



I know your post was a setup for the Argonian joke, but I should point out there actually is still an Empire as of the events of Skyrim, but under a weak lineage of false Emperors, which is one of the factors leading to the civil war that's the back drop of this game.

That's a really cool plot point that's been overshadowed by talk of dragons, but it was a big part of the original trailer if you recall. "When the sons of Skyrim would spill their own blood." There's Nords who want to stay with the Cyrodillic Empire and those who want to secede and become a sovereign nation again. 

I'm hoping you can choose sides, ala Daggerfall. Or to a lesser degree the Great Houses from Morrowind. That would mean you can't play every quest with just one character because some would conflict. That would add some depth and replay. One thing I liked about Fallout 3 that wasn't in Oblivion was more decision making. Oblivion and Morrowind were a step back from Daggerfall in that area.



Ciupy said:


> Also,who would win in a fight,The Champion of Cyrodiil or The Nerevarine?



The Nerevarine is a godkiller with godkilling level artifacts. He's above peak human. The COC is peak human at best, with peak human physical endurance and the possibility of peak human stealth and some magical skills. The Nerevarine is the physical, immortal avatar of a demigod.




Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> +50 Magicka
> 
> +50 Magicka Resistance
> 
> No weaknesses. Add the Mage sign and you've got a perfect Mage with no downsides at all.




Of course, in Skyrim many gameplay mechanics have been redone but the basic racial bonuses should stay the same.

There's the magic users: 

Bretons - highly resistant to magic, slight magical bonus
Altmer - weak against destructive magic, huge magical bonus

the fighters:

Orcs - tanks. high magical resistance, low casting ability, somewhat slow
Nords - nice balance between raw power and defense with some speed
Redguards - fast and extremely strong with melee attacks, especially blades. Slightly less defense. Very low magical skill. Highly resistant to poison.

stealth:

Khajiit - natural ability to frighten foes and see in dark. Stealthy and good with locks.
Bosmer - best natural archers in Tamriel hands down. experts in controlling beasts and nature based magic.

all arounders:

Imperials - classic everyman race. Focuses slightly on diplomacy, also workable in a stealth or paladin build.
Dunmer - equally proficient with bows, swords and destruction. Often utilized in spellsword or battlemage roles. make great assassins and nightblades too.
Argonians - their ability to breathe underwater and their near complete immunity to disease and poison more than outweigh their mediocre spread of unrelated skills. May excel at alchemist builds. leans slightly towards stealth and illusion magic.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol, VoL 2? :ho


----------



## Litho (Jun 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> There's the magic users:
> 
> Bretons - highly resistant to magic, slight magical bonus
> Altmer - weak against destructive magic, huge magical bonus
> ...



hmm this is useful.
makes me want to stick with dunmer even more.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2011)

WAIT. HOLD THE FUCK UP. 

So they really _ARE_ gonna put romance in Skyrim? Hmmm.. not sure if want.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2011)

I hate Elves.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2011)

Why? I think they're pretty niffty. :>


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the elves in Elder Scrolls, they are different from usual depictions of them.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I hate Elves.





Elves are awesome (except Bosmer. They're annoying ). I never really found any inconvenience with being a High Elf. The weakness to shock, fire, and frost wasn't very apparent (except when I used Wizards Fury on other High Elves ) High Elves have the highest magic stats, which proves to be the most useful asset in the game, IMO.

Being an Imperial during my first playthrough was alright. My magicka skill was fodder level, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2011)

Elves are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in every universe.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Elves are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in every universe.



Only in Middle-Earth...


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Elves are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in every universe.



Humans are usually even bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Elves are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in every universe.



Eleven envy detected.


----------



## Headless (Jun 17, 2011)

Bosmer-ranger-assassin-alchemist-magician can take on the world.

So, this is were my real life ends. I mean...Battlefield 3, Modern Warfare 3, Skyrim...

Hard times to be a gamer.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 17, 2011)

I've only ever played as a Breton, Nord, or Dunmer - I think I shall have to try out the other races this time. Or when I finally replay Morrowind and Oblivion, even.

While we're on the topic of "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)," I'm hoping that if romance is in (which I was originally WTF? about), same-sex romance is in as well as one optional possibility (hint hint nudge nudge :ho) ... but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Elves are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in every universe.





Although I agree high elves and wood elves are queers, and, unfortunately, they also made dark elves ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in oblivion.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2011)

Elves were cool in magic the gathering, outside that they were pretty bland. I suppose if it's a female character I wouldn't mind...but I'll be sticking to my two handed Nord for my first playthrough. I wonder if there's going to be a perk allowing you to stab your sword on the ground and cast a spell, then pick it up again and continue going berserk....that would sorta seal the deal for me.


----------



## Litho (Jun 17, 2011)

The Berserk-fan in me wants to play a Nord with a big sword though (bet I can even make his right eye closed xD )

But I love magic 

So it depends on what I feel like when I start the game for the first time.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I will go Dark Elf, Bow and Magik.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 17, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Although I agree high elves and wood elves are queers, and, unfortunately, they also made dark elves ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in oblivion.



Except for Valen Dreth. He was just sad... 


I joined the Dark Brotherhood every time just for the pleasure of killing him 


_"You're going to die in here! "_


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of the Mer races in the Elder Scrolls, except for the Dunmer, but classifying them all as bland losers really shows a lack of understanding of how badass they can be.

Just for your convenience and for fun here's some awesome facts about all the Elf races. 



Altmer - the High Elves, the ones who consider themselves most pure descendants of the Aldmeri blood line. They practice a form of Eugenics in their society, and dash weak babies against the rocks similarly to Spartans from ancient earth. They consider themselves to be descended from the Divines, and closer to a Divine form than any other race on Tamriel except for their ancestors the Aldmer. They are ruled by high syndicates of Wizards including the shadowy Thalmor, who has in the past annexed Bosmer lands and part of the Breton kingdoms into an empire called the Aldmeri Dominion. As of the events of Skyrim the Dominion is back again and is the main political enemy of the Empire, constantly plotting the fall of mankind. 

A note on Altmer religious beliefs - the Altmer hate and revile the trickster known as Lorkhan and blame him for creating Mundus. They consider their flesh and mortality a wicked curse and seek to undo the creation of Mundus and return to the void they existed in as spirits before Tamriel existed. Their Wizard Lords are locked in eternal soul combat with Tiber Septim in the zone outside of time and space. Tiber's been able to keep them at bay for hundreds of years past his physical death but his influence on Tamriel is weakening and the Altmer are moving in for the kill...

Bosmer - the Wood Elves live in a savage and tribal society. Their capital city is actually a huge living tree ent that moves around from place to place within the borders of Valenwood. While Bosmer may seem physically small and weak they're actually quite savage. They are religiously carnivorous and often eat the bodies of their slain foes. Their pact with Yyffre, the goddess of nature in Bosmer lore, is called the Green Pact. They are not allowed to eat plants that grow in Valenwood or use them for building materials. Most native Valenwood materials are made of rock or bone, including weapons. They are allowed to use timber imported from other nations not under Yffre's protection. 

The Bosmer occasionally go to war, and when necessary their armies can undergo a gruesome magical transformation into hideous were beasts. This event is called "the Wild Hunt". The marauding beasts swarm over the enemy lines and rampage throughout Tamriel, immune to age and disease. They must be killed by worthy heroes. The Bosmer, once transformed, are trapped in this form forever until slain, which is why their warriors only use it when absolutely necessary. As of the events of Skyrim the nation of Valenwood has been annexed by the Aldmeri Dominion once again, and their resources and warriors oppose the Cyrodillic Empire.


Dunmer - the Dark Elves have a long history of hardships, social transformations, and bitter losses. They were originally Aldmer who followed the teachings of an unorthodox prophet named Veloth. Veloth was a priest of the three "Good Daedra" named Azura, Boethiah and Mephala. He convinced a few thousand Aldmer to abandon the practices and beliefs of their ancestors and follow him to the promised land. They became Chimer or "changed ones" and followed him to the Velothi lands, later known as Resdaynia and later Morrowind. 

When the hero Nerevar Indoril was betrayed by his three closest councilors, the Tribunal, who sought to steal the power of Lorkhan's heart, the Chimer were cursed by Azura and became Dunmer. For many hundreds of ears they had physical gods who walked among them performing miracles, and their culture morphed into a strange and savage one, completely different from the Altmer. Eventually it was discovered an ancient enemy of Morrowind had survived and had also used the Heart to make himself a God. Nerevar reincarnated, perhaps with the help of Azura, and managed to remove the enchantments on the Heart to make Dagoth and the Tribunal mortal again.

This would eventually prove to be disastrous for Morrowind and its people however. The Heart was the artifact the god Vivec used to gain his divine powers, able to magically freeze a huge meteorite that Sheogorath had tossed at Vvardenfell  and hold it in place as a symbol of the Tribunal's power. After Vivec lost his power, the meteor eventually crashed and the impact along with a huge volcanic eruption and Argonian invasion from the south led to a dark chapter in the history of the Dunmer. Surprisingly their ancient enemies the Nords took in a large number of their refugees, especially on the island of Solsthiem. 


Here's the reasons I think the Dunmer are the coolest elves and the race I'm most likely to play besides human races - they're true rebels, not afraid to go against the grain and carve their own paths. They have extremely cool racial abilities and are well versed in the arts of war. They've shown time and again that nothing can ever stop them for good. Not having their entire race outcast, or cursed, or even having 95% of their population destroyed in an apocalyptic event. They keep on fighting and surviving somehow. Most importantly, unlike Altmer and Bosmer, the Dunmer live by a strict code of ethical conduct and believe in hard work and modesty. These are values that have been passed down by the Temple and probably survive even to the time of Skyrim. Also, unlike Bosmer and Altmer, the Dunmer don't see Lorkhan as an evil character, and they don't plot the downfall of man. They've had a long history with the Nords and the Imperials but they don't hate either race and hate the High Elves even more than the High Elves hate humans. That's why I love the Dunmer.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's something to keep you busy while you wait for the release date 



Better start learning!


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Here's something to keep you busy while you wait for the release date
> 
> 
> 
> Better start learning!



I'm not that big of a fan.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Here's something to keep you busy while you wait for the release date
> 
> 
> 
> Better start learning!



What the heck am I reading? 


No really what am I reading.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 19, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Here's something to keep you busy while you wait for the release date
> 
> 
> 
> Better start learning!



While i count myself as a fan of console/pc rpg games in general, and the elder scrolls series in particular, i really dont have the inclination to learn that 

Oh, and im calling this song as being used to create a skyrim video once the game is out and more footage is avail for use 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8_kOmBK5Rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm, the fact that dragons write with their talons and the fact that it would seem hilariously comedic seeing a dragon balance on one leg as he writes sorta reveals that not all dragons will be of the wyvern variety but there'll be some actual wyrm size ones too. It may be just optimism but it works for me.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 19, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Oh, and im calling this song as being used to create a skyrim video once the game is out and more footage is avail for use
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



If I had the skills I would've made similar video:


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 19, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> If I had the skills I would've made similar video:


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 21, 2011)

Also hoping that my current setup will be able to run it at more or less full graphical glory. 

Gtx 260
8 gigs ram
intel quad-core 2.83
Vista


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 21, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Also hoping that my current setup will be able to run it at more or less full graphical glory.
> 
> Gtx 260
> 8 gigs ram
> ...



Buying a new computer would be totally worth it! 


Or you can be a shmuck and wait for the console games...


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 21, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Buying a new computer would be totally worth it!
> 
> 
> Or you can be a shmuck and* wait for the console games...*



the game is being developed on the 360 and ported from there, lol


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 21, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> the game is being developed on the 360 and ported from there, lol



Blasphemy!  The Elder Scrolls should be PC originals. 


Meh... it's TES, they'll probably all be released at the same time


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 23, 2011)

premium map whit pre-order


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 23, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> premium map whit pre-order



What a rip-off...


There was a map just like that with Oblivion without having to pre-order it. Not that it matters, i'll preorder anyway


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 23, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> What a rip-off...
> 
> 
> There was a map just like that with Oblivion without having to pre-order it. Not that it matters, i'll preorder anyway


quote from a beth staff in the forum.



> Early copies of the game (worldwide) will feature the premium map -- it's a burlap paper and a much nicer quality than the map included with Oblivion. If you don't pre-order, there's a chance your copy of the game will include a map that's more akin to what was included with Oblivion.
> 
> We don't have any information to share on a collector's edition for the game at this time. When that changes, we'll let you know.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 23, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> quote from a beth staff in the forum.


Well you can't really tell from the picture, and the link doesn't work for me.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2011)

No news on CE yet? What's taking so long.. I hope there will be one.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think Bethesda usually does collector's editions. Mostly just pre order bonuses and the inevitable game of the year edition later.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 24, 2011)

There's a new Todd Howard interview out: 

I've only read the transcript so far and not seen the vid, but I figured I'd mention it. New ElderScrolls tweet link, after all.


----------



## TheTrueUchiha (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks like it's going to be GOTY


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 25, 2011)

TheTrueUchiha said:


> Looks like it's going to be GOTY


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 25, 2011)

Please tell me they're not spending their entire voice acting budget on five minutes of Picard again.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 25, 2011)

Rob said:


> Please tell me they're not spending their entire voice acting budget on five minutes of Picard again.



5 minutes of worf would be more in-tune w/ the skyrim setting, imo


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 25, 2011)

Rob said:


> Please tell me they're not spending their entire voice acting budget on five minutes of Picard again.



There'll be around 70 voice actors (lots more compared to Oblivion or Fallout 3), though Max Von Sydow isn't the only "famous" voice they'll be having. 

Oblivion had like, what, 13-17 VAs credited?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 26, 2011)

Shukumei said:


> There'll be around 70 voice actors (lots more compared to Oblivion or Fallout 3), though Max Von Sydow isn't the only "famous" voice they'll be having.
> 
> Oblivion had like, what, 13-17 VAs credited?



remember those beggars having two different voices in oblivion?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry if it's a repost, but this interviewer asks some of the best questions so far and gets satisfying answers.

This should shut up the people who keep asking about other races:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eokdHSzhAY[/YOUTUBE]

Also, I love that he mentions hackers have been able to play PC mods on consoles all along lol


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ Yea, Great interview. 

Glad the decision to end the game when you beat the main quest was thought of as a mistake, That was really stupid.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah apparently they've learned from many of their past mistakes. It's shaping up to be awesome.


----------



## DarkSpring (Jun 26, 2011)

Great interview, nice thinking in terms of showing it looking it's worse only to increase thoughts of it once people see the pc version


----------



## DedValve (Jun 26, 2011)

why must I wait to play this game


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 27, 2011)

Since its only about 5 months away, a hardware-req spec sheet would be nice to have.

It would give most people time to do some pc-upgrading, if what they currently have cant cut it 

Also want to know whats going to be in the CE before i pre-order the game.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the idea of more powerful slow bows.

Also, I wonder if you'll still be allowed to get 100% Chameleon.  (If you didn't know, it completely breaks the game.)


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 27, 2011)

Rob said:


> I like the idea of more powerful slow bows.
> 
> Also, I wonder if you'll still be allowed to get 100% Chameleon.  (If you didn't know, it completely breaks the game.)



I think you just answered your own question


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the way they did stealth in the new Fallout games better. Even with 100 Sneak and a Stealth Boy you could be detected if you made too much noise or attacked someone. Chameleon should work more like that.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Since its only about 5 months away, a hardware-req spec sheet would be nice to have.
> 
> It would give most people time to do some pc-upgrading, if what they currently have cant cut it



I would pretty damn pissed if my awesome rig was emasculated by a Bethesda game yet again.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 27, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I like the way they did stealth in the new Fallout games better. Even with 100 Sneak and a Stealth Boy you could be detected if you made too much noise or attacked someone. Chameleon should work more like that.



Yeah, the only problem was that if you killed someone undetected, nearby NPCs wouldn't realize that something was up, which kind of ruins the suspension of disbelief. And then other times, if you killed someone while undetected without anyone around, members of that faction (I'm thinking Van Graffs specifically) would not only know that something is up but also that you're the enemy.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 27, 2011)

Rob said:


> Also, I wonder if you'll still be allowed to get 100% Chameleon.  (If you didn't know, it completely breaks the game.)



Isn't it the same as a plain Invisibility spell?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 27, 2011)

Rob said:


> I like the idea of more powerful slow bows.
> 
> Also, I wonder if you'll still be allowed to get 100% Chame
> 
> ...


it breaks nothing as stuff like that is optional.

if you dont want to be very powerful then dont.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Isn't it the same as a plain Invisibility spell?



invisibility breaks on any action, chameleon always lasts for the entire duration of the spell (or forever if it's an Constant enchantment)


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 27, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I like the way they did stealth in the new Fallout games better. Even with 100 Sneak and a Stealth Boy you could be detected if you made too much noise or attacked someone. Chameleon should work more like that.



Oh come on now please they didn't make that pice of shit call New Vegas they only made Fallout 3, i didn't care much for F3 but New Vegas is broke and full of bugs.

About voices i hope they put Lucien Lachant voice in the black hand again that guy was epic.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 27, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> it breaks nothing as stuff like that is optional.
> 
> if you dont want to be very powerful then dont.



It's retarded to put something like that in the game and to make it so easy to get...

Elder Scrolls are meant to be immersive RPGS, games where you lose yourself in the world. Stopping to think, "Hmmm, if I do this I will utterly break the game because apparently nobody in this game has ears or the ability to detect life." as opposed to "Right, I'm playing this character, how do I optimize him?" is just bad.


----------



## Biwako Sarutobi (Jun 27, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> finally Oblivion pretty much became my favorite game ,so of course i cant wait for TES:V



I love Oblivion, too (:! Did you find the unicorn yet??? I can tell you where it is if you don't know!


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 28, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Isn't it the same as a plain Invisibility spell?



Not at all. It's much, much more powerful. If you perform any action other than walking or jumping while Invisible and you immediately dispel the effect. You can do anything while in Chameleon, including opening doors and chests and attacking with a weapon or spell.

Invisibility costs less mana and is good for a quick getaway outdoors but that's its only real strong point.



Yoburi said:


> Oh come on now please they didn't make that pice of shit call New Vegas they only made Fallout 3, i didn't care much for F3 but New Vegas is broke and full of bugs.



I'm aware that Bethesda only published New Vegas, but they created the engine that the New Vegas team only slightly edited between F3 and New Vegas. Stealth remains completely unchanged. I also enjoyed the plot of New Vegas. 



> About voices i hope they put Lucien Lachant voice in the black hand again that guy was epic.



Wes Johnson has been in every TES title since Redguard. He was well known as Lachance, the Imperial guards and of course Sheogorath in TES IV. I doubt they'd fail to re hire him, especially with their increased budget.



Biwako Sarutobi said:


> I love Oblivion, too (:! Did you find the unicorn yet??? I can tell you where it is if you don't know!




Found it and made it dead more than once. It's not really good for much else. It makes a horrible mount because it's just as likely to attack you as the enemies.




Rob said:


> Yeah, the only problem was that if you killed someone undetected, nearby NPCs wouldn't realize that something was up, which kind of ruins the suspension of disbelief. And then other times, if you killed someone while undetected without anyone around, members of that faction (I'm thinking Van Graffs specifically) would not only know that something is up but also that you're the enemy.




That's a limitation that sadly has to stay in place in order to not make these games too hard for stealth majors. Unlike other stealth oriented games (stuff like MGS and the like), the enemy AI very rarely leaves just one guard alone in a room out of earshot or eye range of his buddies in these games. I don't know why. Maybe they're being overly cautious? I agree it would make more sense for them to actually notice the guy next to them suddenly dropped dead but if you're well hidden by magic and shadow they shouldn't be able to automatically detect you either.


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2011)

100% Sanctuary/Chameleon are too powerful.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> 100% Sanctuary/Chameleon are too powerful.



They took Sanctuary out in Oblivion, right? I doubt it'll make a comeback although it'd be cool to see it again, along with old favorites like Passwall. Anyone remember Passwall? That was truly a product of the wolfenstein era graphics engine.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 29, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> invisibility breaks on any action, chameleon always lasts for the entire duration of the spell (or forever if it's an Constant enchantment)



ive never been able to get a 100% chameleon enchantment on any kind of armor. (not without cheats at least )


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2011)

> ive never been able to get a 100% chameleon enchantment on any kind of armor.





From what I remember the percentages add up.  5% on boots, 5% on your shirt, and so on until you have 100% total.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 29, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> From what I remember the percentages add up.  5% on boots, 5% on your shirt, and so on until you have 100% total.



I know.

Even then i didn't get much more than 80%. Then again, i'm not a big fan of shields.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 29, 2011)

When you become archmage, all you need to do is acquire 5 grand souls and learn the chameleon spell, then you can enchant five different pieces of clothing with 20% Chameleon each.

Also, you can find 20% Chameleon items in dungeons, however I only remember finding rings.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 30, 2011)

Rob said:


> When you become archmage, all you need to do is acquire 5 grand souls and learn the chameleon spell, then you can enchant five different pieces of clothing with 20% Chameleon each.
> 
> Also, you can find 20% Chameleon items in dungeons, however I only remember finding rings.



If you complete one of the Daedric quests (I can't remember which one), you get the Ring of Khajiiti(sp?), which is 35% Chameleon on just one item. I would usually get up to about 90% and then use a 10%, long-duration Chameleon spell for sustained use.

Personally, on my last playthrough, I just chose to pursue Illusion magic farther than I ever did before, and custom-made a 100% Chameleon spell. 

(It was kinda fun at first, and I used it to hack a lot of places the player was never really meant to go, but after that, I just used it as a work-around for a couple of the more glitched quests on the PS3 version, since I no longer had the console for that.)


----------



## Juub (Jun 30, 2011)

Rob said:


> When you become archmage, all you need to do is acquire 5 grand souls and learn the chameleon spell, then you can enchant five different pieces of clothing with 20% Chameleon each.
> 
> Also, you can find 20% Chameleon items in dungeons, however I only remember finding rings.



Or you just get a few Transcendent Sigil Stones with 30% Chameleon each. You can also get a few giving 20% Absorb Magicka. This will make your character immune to magic and impossible to detect.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree that this broke Oblivion's gameplay in a lot of ways. It's not that hard to raise Illusion to 100 and spam enchantments. Hopefully Skyrim's stealth and magic systems will be much more balanced. I used Fallout 3 as an example of stealth done...well, not quite perfectly but a more evolved and balanced version of the TES stealth. You could still be caught even with a high sneak skill and a stealth boy, although the chance was low. You should never be completely invulnerable in any way or it breaks the challenge and 90% of the fun of these games.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 30, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> You should never be completely invulnerable in any way or it breaks the challenge and 90% of the fun of these games.


Once I learned about the command to activate God Mode by typing a certain something (was it tgm?) after hitting ~, the game quickly became boring.  No challenge, invulnerable/super-powered, etc. Same with being able to use the console to unlock things, or acquire spells. I suppose I'll have to have more self-control and not use the interface for such things when I replay (luckily I forgot the commands).


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

Skyrim Q&A.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Skyrim Q&A.





> *7) Will we be able to have relationships with the NPCs, romantic or otherwise?*
> Bruce: Absolutely! You make friends with people by doing things for them. Friends in the game will treat you differently. Some of them will even agree to go with you into dungeons and on adventures. You can even get married. If you own a house, your spouse will move in with you.



I'm really curious about how this will work out. Can I marry anybody? Can I just walk up to some random woman in the street and tell her jokes until her disposition is at 100 and she'll be willing to marry me? Or better yet, convince her to marry me by raising her disposition through intimidation and bribery



> Oh, and we now have tavern brawls that are non-lethal! I love those.



This sounds fun. Go to a tavern, start a huge fight, then get arrested and spend the night in a dungeon cell.


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

> Can I marry anybody? Can I just walk up to some random woman in the street and tell her jokes until her disposition is at 100 and she'll be willing to marry me?



I would dislike that quite a bit.  :/


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

> *7) Will we be able to have relationships with the NPCs, romantic or otherwise?*
> Bruce: Absolutely! You make friends with people by doing things for them. Friends in the game will treat you differently. Some of them will even agree to go with you into dungeons and on adventures. You can even get married. If you own a house, your spouse will move in with you.



             .


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah,Bethesda getting a slice of that BioWare and Lionhead pie..


----------



## Toreno (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like the Sims mixed with a little Oblivion.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll have 8 mistresses and 14 children please.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 5, 2011)

> *7) Will we be able to have relationships with the NPCs, romantic or otherwise?*
> Bruce: Absolutely! You make friends with people by doing things for them. Friends in the game will treat you differently. Some of them will even agree to go with you into dungeons and on adventures. You can even get married. If you own a house, your spouse will move in with you.





But to call it "marriage" goes against Nordic customs. I want a "live-in partner" 



> Oh, and we now have tavern brawls that are non-lethal! I love those.



I love Bethesda :33
I hated how in Oblivion, everyone else can fight with each other, but if I happen to hit them, I am committing a crime.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 6, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I love Bethesda :33
> I hated how in Oblivion, everyone else can fight with each other, but if I happen to hit them, I am committing a crime.



Meh, Im pretty sure the if the CPUs fight each other in oblivion that guards will come in and attack them.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 6, 2011)

> 5) Are loot and quest rewards level scaled, like in Oblivion? Will there be any powerful un-scaled items?
> 
> Bruce: We’re handling leveling stuff similar to how we did in Fallout 3, but with a few new twists that we hope players won’t even notice. The enemies and loot are based on the “encounter zone” you’re in, so it could be higher or lower level than your current level. *We do have a new concept of epic or “special” loot that you can randomly find in many cases*, regardless of the zone, and you will still get better stuff in the better zones with your level higher. Same goes for quest rewards. We try to make them appropriate for what you did. Sometimes that is random, sometimes that is a set item. There’s a lot of specific stuff that is very powerful, like the *Daedric artifacts*.



I am liking the bolded part. Though I still have mixed feelings about dungeons "locking in" to your character's level the first time you visit. One of the things that contributed to Oblivion's replay value was being able to go back to dungeons you had beaten when you were, say, level 2 or 3, and come back at level 20, and they would be populated with more powerful enemies, and loaded with better loot.

And it just wouldn't be an Elder Scrolls game without Daedric artifacts. (crossing fingers for Goldbrand...)



> 10) How will enchanting work in Skyrim? Will we have to constantly refill our enchantments with soul gems like we did in Oblivion, or will it be more like Morrowind in which the weapons recovered after a certain resting period?
> 
> ...There are some changes from Oblivion, including the effects you can use when creating items, as well as how you learn effects. You now learn enchanting effects by “breaking down” a magic item you find, as opposed to them coming from spells you know.



Actually, I kinda like the idea of deconstructing and "back-engineering" enchanted items, as it does make it a more distinctive skill from spellcasting.



> 14) Do you plan to include non lethal ways of defeating opponents??
> 
> Todd: Depends on what you mean by “defeat”. We have various stealthy ways of getting past people, and the various poisons and spells allow you to basically render enemies harmless to you, whether that is casting a calm or fear spell, knocking them down, or something else.
> 
> *Oh, and we now have tavern brawls that are non-lethal!* I love those.



Woo-hoo! Let's hear it for tavern brawls! 



AmigoOne said:


> Meh, I'm pretty sure the if the NPC's fight each other in Oblivion that guards will come in and attack them.



Yes, sadly, aside from a couple scripted plot events, there was no protocol for NPC's to surrender when arrested, so it always ended with the guards killing "non-essential" (as opposed to characters flagged "essential" and who could only be knocked out) characters, which could cause massive snafus in quests and other gameplay elements. Especially faction AI, since allies with a strong disposition toward you would often jump into the fray if you were attacked.

Along with giving each hold having its own law-enforcement and bounties, I'm hoping they also revamped some other aspects of the game's Justice System to make a little more sense, and be less game-breaking, especially if a fight breaks out in the street or something.


----------



## kenji1104 (Jul 6, 2011)

> 3) Is armor handled like in Oblivion (with each body part being welded together) or in Morrowind (with each body part separate)? Will you be able to wear both clothes and armor at the same time?
> Matt: The armor system is very similar to Oblivion?s. The main difference is that the upper and lower body armors, the cuirass and greaves, have been combined into *one piece*. This helps create armor styles that have the look we needed for Skyrim. In most of the Nordic designs we created, the upper armor would completely cover the lower armor, making it unnecessary. We get much better visual results combining those pieces, and it renders a lot faster too, so we can put more people on screen, so that was an easy tradeoff for us. We can also make a lot more armors now, so the number and variation types are more than we?ve ever had.



*WHAT... IN... CRIKEY... FUCK...*


----------



## DremolitoX (Jul 6, 2011)

> We get much better visual results combining those pieces, and it renders a lot faster too, so we can put more people on screen, so that was an easy tradeoff for us. We can also make a lot more armors now, so the number and variation types are more than we?ve ever had.


 what a load of bullshit.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 6, 2011)

There better be a LOT of different armor to compensate for that.


----------



## kenji1104 (Jul 6, 2011)

More cool, unique looking armor (I don't want a freaking retexture of an armor). WHY ARE THEY FOLLOWING FO3's example?? They should follow more on either Morrowind's or Oblivion's...

Oh well, let our beloved modding community do the job.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 6, 2011)

Eventually they're just going to have "armour". One slot (extra streamlined, 'cause who wants to mix and match armour pieces?), with an armour value going from zero to X (Daedric). Ultimately they will fuck up the mechanics where the levelled enemies keep up with the increased armour quality (while all sporting prohibitively expensive Daedric sets and bumrushing you for a dime or two) negating the rush you get from gaining experience and phat loot, and feeling more powerful. The entire system will be corrected in a series of mods, some gimped due to hard-coded developer tomfoolery.

The pattern will continue.

They'll let you marry someone, but will you get to see a boob? Will they allow you to pose your digital life mate in various simulated sexual positions? Nay, I say. It is for this injustice that the mods will be forged.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2011)

From what I've seen through gameplay this might be awesome, I was very unimpressed by Morrowind and Oblivion, and especially Fallout 3, so hope this turns out better.

Digging the 3rd person mode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol, get married. Why.


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, get married. Why.



It's all for roleplaying purposes, every emperor needs an empress.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not happy with the combining the cuirass and greaves or the lack of spears (*especially* the lack of spears), but the rest of it sounds good. I'm still super hyped for this game.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 9, 2011)

I watched the gameplay video and i don't like the fights against the dragons, they looked plain and easy. The dragon soul smeels like the Oblivion's gates, console fanboy material, not RPG. 

And the enemies during the fight seemed a lot passive, the zombies were burned and did nothing.
Damn no spears, i wanted to create my Red Guard Maiden of the Spear.


----------



## Litho (Jul 9, 2011)

I couldn't care less about the goddamn spears... seriously.
I swear to god I'd like the game LESS if it had spears !!


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 10, 2011)

We can start tavern brawls now?

Has the dev. team confused the nords w/ the irish?


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 10, 2011)

man, super bummed about the 1 piece armor


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> It's all for roleplaying purposes, every emperor needs an empress.



Now I can name my character the black widow


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 11, 2011)

One piece armor? I am disappoint


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> One piece armor? I am disappoint



Not that big of a deal, rarely did I ever mix-match armors when I got the better armors such as Ebony and Daedric.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 11, 2011)

As long as they stick to their promise of not implimenting the same "the world scales w/ you!" routine that they ran in obliv, ill be happy, and wont really complain about the melding.

Seeing every jackhole i run into sporting glass / ebony / orcic and daedric after i hit a certain lvl was redonkulous


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 12, 2011)

Ugh, One Piece armor now? 

Shit at least the graphics are godly.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 12, 2011)

And cue Elder Scrolls fans crying that Skyrim and the series as a whole are now dead to them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 14, 2011)

posting these screens

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 14, 2011)

I am so fucking stoked for this game.


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2011)

That last shot takes my breath away, can't wait to explore that particular area once some high res texture packs have come out.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 15, 2011)

The first four shots look pretty low res, but still awesome nonetheless.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 15, 2011)

What's with all the armor hate? 

I mean, who wears Glass Greaves with a Daedric Cuirass anyway? 

You'd look like you're all dressed up to hang out at Sheogorath's shrine (By Azura, I'm gonna miss that crazy bastard...  ), right next to the lady with the Blue Silks, Fur Cap, and Orcish Boots. 

But seriously, I'd rather have a greater variety of better looking armor, than more little pieces to chase after. Probably the only issue I would have with this at all, would be the question of stats, as one would have one fewer slots for armor rating or enchantment stacking, which could be troublesome for things like elemental resistance or chameleon, unless they compensate by allowing individual pieces to each go at least 5% higher.



Wolfarus said:


> Seeing every jackhole i run into sporting glass / ebony / orcic and daedric after i hit a certain lvl was redonkulous



While I agree about running into common grunts sporting equal or better armor than yourself (as opposed to, say, bosses), I do hope they keep some enemy stat scaling. But at least keep a greater range, especially below your character's level, so it doesn't feel like all your hard work was totally pointless.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 15, 2011)

The thing about Glass and Daedric, and other armor sets like Orcish or Dwarven, is that according to lore they should actually be very rare and expensive suits of armor. Many of them are antique and should be considered priceless. There should be fewer than one or two complete suits of glass armor in any given province of the Empire because of a variety of reasons.

Firstly, glass is literally made of godsblood, from the Heart of Lorkhan. It is mined from special mines only in Morrowind, around Red Mountain. Ebony is basically the same substance but it dried and cooled in a different way and has slightly different properties. The fact of the matter is that a full suit of either probably costs about as much as a castle or an entire city, and only extremely rich and well equipped noblemen or their bodyguards should be wearing it. Also, since Morrowind was basically destroyed a few years after the events of Oblivion, Ebony and Glass should be considered almost priceless at this point - not simply rare but completely irreplaceable and unique. 

Daedric takes it to a whole new level, since Daedric can only be forged in Oblivion, or by a master sorcerer under a red harvest moon - using ebony and the souls of lesser daedra, as well as multiple blood sacrifices, including human, etc. Despite the fact many Daedra wearing full suits of armor were killed during the Oblivion crisis, it should still be considered rare and expensive armor, although it should logically be more common than Glass or Ebony because of the sheer magnitude of the events of Oblivion. What we saw was the Cyrodill invasion but gates opened up all over the world, actually, so there should be a few suits of Daedric still around gathering dust. 

Dwarven/Dwemer armor should actually be one of the most rare suits of all. The Deep Elves all disappeared something like 2000 years ago, and the secrets to their armor and weapon making was lost, and apparently it used unique materials native to Morrowind although it's never stated what. Since many Dwemer ruins were presumably destroyed when Morrowind was hit by that asteroid I'd imagine it's even more rare than before.

Orcish is semi rare for a reason - only Orc smiths have the secrets of forging these materials, and while it's not uncommon to see a non-Orc wearing a set, it's considered an expensive and hard to come by item, on a different level from steel or iron. 

Elven armor from Oblivion was leftover armor from the Ayleid empire. For similar reasons to Dwarven armor it's rare. Unlike Dwarven, however, apparently many living Altmer smiths still make armor in this style or an imitation of it which may explain its prevalence. 

Certain styles from Morrowind might possibly never be seen again due to their nature, such as Bonemold or Chitin. They were made from insect shell from very specific species which may not exist anymore due to the disaster in Morrowind. Without the proper materials, and with a large population of the Dunmer population destroyed, the secrets and the means of making Dunmer armor may be lost forever or critically close to being lost.




Sparrow said:


> I'm not happy with the combining the cuirass and greaves or the lack of spears (*especially* the lack of spears), but the rest of it sounds good. I'm still super hyped for this game.




I don't mind the armor combining much. I think the reasons they gave were solid. It wouldn't even bother me THAT much if it was just full suits like in the Fallout games, as long as there's a big variety and actual significant advantages/disadvantages when choosing what to wear.

Spears is a head scratcher. I can't understand why they'd be excluded. It's not the game engine - this is a very similar if slightly evolved version of the engine used for New Vegas, and there are spears in that game. Also, since weapon skills have been reorganized to "two handed" and "one handed" that's one less excuse to exclude them - they're two handed weapons. Add a few perks specific to spears and BAM. Playable build.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 15, 2011)

posting these.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Elven armor actually looks really, really good in this game..the weapons too. Makes me glad I'm going for a lightly armored survivalist build. I'm sure it will be one of the better mid to high range sets available. (Elven is the suit in the first pic you just posted. Ironically, the set in the second pic is Iron*, a Heavy set, despite the fact it covers less of the character's body and looks like it should be classified as light armor. The system is a bit confusing overall sometimes.)


*I'm assuming this based on the E3 footage, where Todd's heavy armor kept increasing while wearing this suit, and the fact parts of it were in the inventory as Iron armor. Also, if you examine the helmet closely it looks very similar to the basic  from Oblivion, except a bit more worn and with horns slapped on it in Nordic fashion. I think this was intentional - the hero character from Oblivion is shown as a well armored knight from the glory days of the Empire, and the Dragonborn is living in a more run down and tattered world...possibly inheriting the same ancient suit of armor from that other hero, with some modifications?


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 16, 2011)

One piece armor instead the usual standard really kills the scavenging aspect of it. As soon as you run into someone with the next level armor, he drops it. Thats it. The drive for completion is shortened to one encounter. Its not customizable, its quick, instantaneous achievement and progression that would almost feel cheap. When I played oblivion, when I find the single piece of the next level armor, my eyes would light up. At those points I KNEW the other pieces were available to me and I was always rearing to go to the next dungeon with my single daedric/ebony piece of armor. I was absolutely HUNGRY for the next pieces and fighting through all the monsters, finding more and more pieces was satisfying. More importantly, when I got the full set, it felt great slapping on the cuirass. Shit was FUN. 

Those people who think armor should be a fashion statement, I heartily disagree.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not one piece armor. Why does everyone keep repeating this as if it's gospel?

There's helmets, armor, gloves and boots. That's four pieces for each set, down one piece from Oblivion, as Cuirass and Greaves are now Armor. 

And I personally don't think it's just cosmetic - it's just that I don't mind them making it fewer pieces if that means more sets and unique bonuses for each set, like in the Fallout games or other successful RPGs. If they manage to implement lots of cool new sets and have wearing them be more than a fashion statement but an actual strategic choice I wouldn't mind if they really were one piece sets. After all, realistically, some parts don't match other parts. The meshes don't line up well, etc. It's easier to render fewer pieces. Especially with the improved graphics engine of Skyrim.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 16, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> It's not one piece armor. Why does everyone keep repeating this as if it's gospel?
> 
> There's helmets, armor, gloves and boots. That's four pieces for each set, down one piece from Oblivion, as Cuirass and Greaves are now Armor.
> 
> And I personally don't think it's just cosmetic - it's just that I don't mind them making it fewer pieces if that means more sets and unique bonuses for each set, like in the Fallout games or other successful RPGs. If they manage to implement lots of cool new sets and have wearing them be more than a fashion statement but an actual strategic choice I wouldn't mind if they really were one piece sets. After all, realistically, some parts don't match other parts. The meshes don't line up well, etc. It's easier to render fewer pieces. Especially with the improved graphics engine of Skyrim.



Oh, well this changes things lol.


----------



## Little Washu (Jul 16, 2011)

I am personally fine with greaves and cuirass' being melded into one (though I won't be able to run around topless anymore with any of my characters).  

@Pilaf, I wasn't expecting that to be iron armor.  It reminds me more of the nordic armors from Morrowind.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 16, 2011)

Evangel said:


> I am personally fine with greaves and cuirass' being melded into one (though *I won't be able to run around topless* anymore with any of my characters).
> 
> @Pilaf, I wasn't expecting that to be iron armor.  It reminds me more of the nordic armors from Morrowind.



Ok i hate this change now. There better be something in there that allows me to show off my abs while still having pants on.


----------



## Little Washu (Jul 16, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Ok i hate this change now. There better be something in there that allows me to show off my abs while still having pants on.


Don't worry, there will most likely be a mod for that.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 16, 2011)

Evangel said:


> Don't worry, there will most likely be a mod for that.


People should finally realize that! Mods will handle most problems...

But maybe he was worried that the mods won't include pants...


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Evangel said:


> I am personally fine with greaves and cuirass' being melded into one (though I won't be able to run around topless anymore with any of my characters).
> 
> @Pilaf, I wasn't expecting that to be iron armor.  It reminds me more of the nordic armors from Morrowind.



Yes. In Morrowind there were, and there were Nordic and  with runes.

However in screen shots and slow mo analysis of the E3 footage it appears all these various pieces are simply called "Iron" or "Steel" or "Fur" armor now and they dropped the "Nordic", probably because since you're literally in Skyrim the default and common Iron weapons and armor you find are already in this style. Perhaps there will be  or , like . There's a lot we probably won't see until the actual game comes out, but in the Fan Interview they confirmed many more armor styles than in Oblivion, possibly as many as in Morrowind, and that would be .


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 16, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Yes. In Morrowind there were, and there were Nordic and  with runes.
> 
> However in screen shots and slow mo analysis of the E3 footage it appears all these various pieces are simply called "Iron" or "Steel" or "Fur" armor now and they dropped the "Nordic", probably because since you're literally in Skyrim the default and common Iron weapons and armor you find are already in this style. Perhaps there will be  or , like . There's a lot we probably won't see until the actual game comes out, but in the Fan Interview they confirmed many more armor styles than in Oblivion, possibly as many as in Morrowind, and that would be .



That, and it would help if they had more variations in the "regular" armors, as you said, such as Imperial and other styles from various corners of Tamriel, especially if their stats varied as greatly as their looks. One of the other things games such as Dragon Age did was make more "levels" to the conventional armor, such as Rough Leather, (plain) Leather, Cured Leather, and Reinforced Leather, or Rusty Iron, (plain) Iron, Steel, Adamant, Red Steel, etc, before advancing into more exotic armor/weapon materials. This would also help make stuff like Daedric, Glass, Ebony, Elven, Dwarven, or even possibly some shout-outs to Morrowind, as rare in-game as they are in the lore, while still balancing both fighting tactics, and economic concerns.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> That, and it would help if they had more variations in the "regular" armors, as you said, such as Imperial and other styles from various corners of Tamriel, especially if their stats varied as greatly as their looks. One of the other things games such as Dragon Age did was make more "levels" to the conventional armor, such as Rough Leather, (plain) Leather, Cured Leather, and Reinforced Leather, or Rusty Iron, (plain) Iron, Steel, Adamant, Red Steel, etc, before advancing into more exotic armor/weapon materials. This would also help make stuff like Daedric, Glass, Ebony, Elven, Dwarven, or even possibly some shout-outs to Morrowind, as rare in-game as they are in the lore, while still balancing both fighting tactics, and economic concerns.



Fallout NV did something similar, with the Gamebryo engine which is the predecessor to the Creation engine used in Skyrim.

Examples of upgraded versions of normal armor are  or . The same basic upgrades can and probably will be available in Skyrim, as it's already been mentioned the Smithing skill can upgrade armor..so imagine gathering iron ore from a mine and slapping a few extra metal pieces onto your suit of Leather or Steel armor at the forge, increasing its AR.


----------



## Litho (Jul 17, 2011)

You guys!
I just realized, if there are kids in this game, imagine how CUTE Khajit children will be!
Cute little kittens!
Me 'n my wife'll adopt one in Skyrim


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't remember if they've made any statements about whether or not kids will be in the game, but I kind of doubt it. However, adoption does sound kind of cool.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jul 17, 2011)

I want to see Argonian kids.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2011)

Kids are in the game, it was confirmed.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 18, 2011)

I want the ability to kill the kids, if i want to play an uber-evil hellspawn 

Im assuming the mod community will see to that, if its not an out-of-the-box option


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2011)

Killing kids won't be a feature in the game at all.  Mods might change that eventually though.


----------



## Okokami (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think any game company would have an option to kill kids... People would be outraged at it.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 18, 2011)

And yet there are games that exist in which you can kill kids.

Though, Bethesda doesn't have the balls to do it, even if they cared to. They will rely on the mod community to introduce controversial content and save themselves ratings problems.

I'm reminded of two things: the mod to kill kids in Fallout 3, which arrived very early on; and the awkward combination of a mod that adds kids to Morrowind and another that allows you to have sex with essentially anyone you can talk with.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2011)

funny comic page.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 30, 2011)

nice.


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2011)

Heh.  That always annoyed me in Oblivion, at least in Morrowind you could swim as far as you wanted to.


----------



## nick1689 (Jul 31, 2011)

has there been any new updates or previews lately? Anything new from comiccon?


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

Not as far as I'm aware.  :/

Apparently the video shown at Comiccon was just remixed footage from E3.

You could always check out this interview with Todd Howard.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What.The.Fuck.



Modding is wonderful.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Heh.  That always annoyed me in Oblivion, at least in Morrowind you could swim as far as you wanted to.


that because it was set on a island ,you cant do the same in a territory set in the mainland.


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> that because it was set on a island ,you cant do the same in a territory set in the mainland.



I would have preferred wandering through an endless snowstorm where I can't see anything instead of experiencing the turn back message.  It breaks the immersion a bit too much in my opinion.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, the videos seem to suggest this game is technically crap.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2011)

there a few polls to help beth create a character.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> there a few polls to help beth create a character.



Dark Elf Mage ftw.


----------



## CraigB (Aug 2, 2011)

I would kill my mother for this game!!!
She would kill me for a new vacuum!!!
Seems Fair LOL


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

CraigB said:


> I would kill my mother for this game!!!
> She would kill me for a new vacuum!!!
> Seems Fair LOL





Just saw the Mr. Mochi video, that is grade A humor.


----------



## SilverBaller (Aug 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Just saw the Mr. Mochi video, that is grade A humor.


  I almost die of laughter when i saw it. Summoning Mehrunes Dagon for the lulz. Mr. Mochi is the true daedric prince of madness.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2011)

*GameInformer Hands-On*


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 4, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *GameInformer Hands-On*



Oh,that description of the first thing you seeing being a lush forest..made me all tingly..


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn it.  I want to play the demo.  

I'll just have to be content with any more information from the demo.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so jelly, i want to play the demo


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

Supposedly GT4 will have a Live Steam, at 12 PM PST, showing footage of QuakeCon and Skyrim. 



But Bethesda did say that there wouldn't be any footage of it.  :/


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2011)

Fuck, i only read the top half of your post and the link and got all excited but then...


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

Bethesda really dropped the ball on this one especially if G4TV won't show us footage of  the Skyrim demo.


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

Eurogamer's detailed review of their play through.


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ign preview with some cool info. The last paragraph is the most fascinating.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> While some of the adventuring resulted in random combat, and some directed me through easy to follow labels on the world map and compass to quest goals, at other times I wound up discovering the bizarre and unexpected. Take for example the black door adorned with a skull I found near a frigid pond in a rocky recess. When I approached the subdued soundtrack of a tranquil forest was joined by a faint, menacing drum beat. The door spoke to me in an otherworldly whisper while shimmering faintly, and asked if I knew the music of life. I ran through the conversation tree to exhaust all options, answering drums, screaming, some kind of choir. The door promptly declared me to be unworthy and refused to open. I don't know what the correct course of action was, but knowing that oddities like this exist in Skyrim is just as exciting as the knowledge that I'll eventually be able to fight dragons.


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

I love stuff like that.  

I wonder what is behind it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I love stuff like that.
> 
> I wonder what is behind it.



The republican nominee for the next presidential election?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 4, 2011)

I seriously need to get my ass back a PS3.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, wonder what was behind that door


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> The republican nominee for the next presidential election?





I don't want no real world stuff in my Elder Scrolls.



Butō Renjin said:


> Wow, wonder what was behind that door



Treasure.  Powerful and wonderful treasure.  Perhaps you need to learn door language to open it.  Or perhaps it is Dragon language.  Or even Daedric language.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2011)

*destructoid Hand-On *


----------



## Helix (Aug 4, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *destructoid Hand-On *





> The hit-detection, sound and weight of melee combat feel great. As someone who never loved Oblivion due to its combat, this is somewhat of a revelation. You?ll still need to adapt to strong sword blows, but at least the timing is consistent. Even better, you now have critical deathblows that let you finish off an adversary with an intense thrust to the gut or slash across the throat.



That is what was unsettling for me with Oblivion. So, this is good news for me, but I can tell from the gameplay/trailers that the combat looks much better.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2011)

*Gamespot Hands-On Preview*


----------



## dream (Aug 5, 2011)

> The old woman, Anise, looked as if her head had been filled with gravel and she refused to speak to us when we talked to her. We took her silence as an invention to wonder inside her cabin were we learned that she was some sort of alchemist, given all the special weeds and roots littered about. Back outside we found Anise sitting in a chair looking somehow even more unpleasant than before, so we attacked her. She tried to fight back using magic, but her wrinkly hide was quickly overwhelmed by our shiny, new axe.



What a bunch of evil cunts.


----------



## Litho (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm really enjoying these previews/demo descriptions, thx for posting.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2011)

*G4 Preview*


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> In her basement there was an alchemy station where potions could be brewed. All we needed to do was combine two to three alchemical items (pilfered from upstairs) that shared a special property. Each item had four special property slots, all labeled "unknown," and the only way to find out what they were was through trail and error at the station, or by eating the item. Either method consumed the item(s). Our first potion failed, but the second succeeded since two of the items shared the "resist frost" property. This information was then recorded in the item's description for future reference.







I'm glad that they brought that aspect of Morrowind's alchemy system back. It was sorely missed in Oblivion. It didn't make any sense that you couldn't make potions with ingredients, because you didn't know the effects.

*edit//* grimdeath on the official forums gives a summary of the Skyrim Presentation. 



The collector's edition has been revealed as well:



The game, making of dvd, map, concept art book, and finally, a statue of Alduin.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2011)

another game informer Hand-Ons


----------



## Litho (Aug 5, 2011)

I usually never buy collector's editions cause they're not worth it imo, but for this game... I might make an exception.

Edit: Just saw the pricecard... nvm.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 5, 2011)

Love that statue. Methinks i'm gonna upgrade.


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol 120 quid for the collectors edition? No thanks.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 5, 2011)

TehVenom said:


> I usually never buy collector's editions cause they're not worth it imo, but for this game... I might make an exception.
> 
> Edit: *Just saw the pricecard... nvm*.



At first I was like "how bad can it be ". Then I saw it.

What the hell? $149.99 for a Collector's Edition. Bethesda, do you think we're made of money. It better include a copy of the Elder Scrolls VI if it cost that much.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone else getting this on Steam?


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Anyone else getting this on Steam?



I will, Steam is my sole source for PC games.


----------



## Helix (Aug 6, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Anyone else getting this on Steam?



I did.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2011)

they haven't released the Dark Elf picture they were supposed to release this week.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I love stuff like that.
> 
> I wonder what is behind it.



What is the music of life?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 6, 2011)

I would just wait a year if I were going to pick up the collector's edition. With the price being so high, I doubt they will sell out that fast.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2011)

*Woman goes into labor on Skyrim presentation.*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2011)

*1 up article*


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Woman goes into labor on Skyrim presentation.*



If that kid doesn't grow up playing Skyrim then his parents will have failed big time.


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYWYcvRNVg4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Quick before it is taken down.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2011)

Watching right now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

what the fuck I got here six minutes too late ?


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh god.  It is gone.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

We were only a few minutes late


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2011)

If only Bethesda wasn't so fast.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2011)

That was amazing!!!


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2011)

Tell us what you saw.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2011)

It was more or less the same video footage we've gotten, but pieced together, no skips in the footage. My god it was beautiful. Just so fluid. It's not suprising they didn't give us anything really new though. Trying to keep everything secret


----------



## Gnome (Aug 7, 2011)

I want to play this at PAX, if it's there, it's at the top of my list.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you rancher, though I've already finished watching it. :33

I loved the exploration of the village the most.  

Gnome:  All I know is that there will be a demo, no mention of any playable demo.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 7, 2011)

Holy shit,you were putting it mildly..

Unpleasant is a mild word.

Those guys are part of the "if it moves,kill it,if it doesn't,still kill it" school of gaming.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 7, 2011)

Really hoping to see a spec sheet in the next month or so, since we're only 3 months away from the release..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks amazing,  sad characters won't refer to my character as a mage though...all that pretty magic


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2011)

That crowd was from quakecon, it's FPS folks, FPS folks from Texas, what did you expect? All they care for is killing stuff, the splendor of a deep rpg experience is lost upon them...and the few actual TES fans who actually traveled there for this presentation were too busy masturbating or giving birth to shout with the rest of the crowd.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm getting it on day one, I'm not waiting any longer than I have to.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm contemplating the collector's edition lol, who gives a damn for saving a few bucks if it'll delay getting the game like half a year or more.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 7, 2011)

I just brought the game. Along with the whole quakecon2011 pack on steam. Ive been meaning to get a legitimate copy of morrowind and oblivion. Now i have those as well as fallout3, new veges and a whole lot of stuff too.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 7, 2011)

You could always buy the game on release day and buy the collector's edition down the road and sell the original.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm getting the Collector's Edition day 1. Fuck the price, spare at no expense.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 7, 2011)

Just saw the new footage 

This game is going to consume me. ha I shudder to think of what my real life will look like after Skyrim is through with me.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just saw the new footage
> 
> This game is going to consume me. ha I shudder to think of what my real life will look like after Skyrim is through with me.



You'll have no time for a social life.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 7, 2011)

I love that crowd 

And I'll get this in December. I need to enjoy Battlefield 3 as much as I can before this game takes hold of me.

EDIT: Third person FTW. I'll hardly ever be in first person when playing this.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2011)

I won't see the light of day for many weeks


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol that one guy in the crowd


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2011)

The guy was rather amusing at first.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2011)

I laughed at the "water water water!" part and at the "rape!" one too .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2011)

*Aus Gamer Hand On preview*


----------



## DedValve (Aug 8, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just saw the new footage
> 
> This game is going to consume me. ha I shudder to think of what my real life will look like after Skyrim is through with me.



Your life will be in shambles. Your wife/gf will leave you, your family will disown you, your best friends will hate you, your boss will fire you, you'll have no life to claim back.

moments before you pull the trigger to kill yourself bioware announces the GotY edition 


All according to plan.


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2011)

DedValve said:


> moments before you pull the trigger to kill yourself *bioware* announces the GotY edition
> 
> 
> All according to plan.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Bethesda makes Elder Scrolls not Bioware.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why you gotta go kill the dude's jk


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2011)

No one should ever suggest that Bethesda and Bioware are the same.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 8, 2011)

I've decided that there's no way I can manage life, skyrim, and sleep, so ill have to cut out the least important of the three.

Fuck it, I'll sleep when im dead


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

Sacrifice life, become a part of the game.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)

Then have relations with a lusty Argonian.


----------



## Litho (Aug 8, 2011)

This game's more fun than real life anyway. I bet the NPC's I'll befriend in Skyrim will be more usefull than my real ones too


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm teaching next semester while double majoring. Still, Skyrim comes first.


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2011)

TehVenom said:


> This game's more fun than real life anyway. I bet the NPC's I'll befriend in Skyrim will be more usefull than my real ones too



Unless the path-finding has improved I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2011)

*Game Spy hand - On*


*Kotaku Hand-On*


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 9, 2011)

I just might do that in one of my games...



Linkdarkside said:


> funny comic page.



lol, sorry, but you inspired me:





> While some of the adventuring resulted in random combat, and some directed me through easy to follow labels on the world map and compass to quest goals, at other times I wound up discovering the bizarre and unexpected. Take for example the black door adorned with a skull I found near a frigid pond in a rocky recess. When I approached the subdued soundtrack of a tranquil forest was joined by a faint, menacing drum beat. The door spoke to me in an otherworldly whisper while shimmering faintly, and asked if I knew the music of life. I ran through the conversation tree to exhaust all options, answering drums, screaming, some kind of choir. The door promptly declared me to be unworthy and refused to open. I don't know what the correct course of action was, but knowing that oddities like this exist in Skyrim is just as exciting as the knowledge that I'll eventually be able to fight dragons.





Butō Renjin said:


> Wow, wonder what was behind that door





Pilaf said:


> What is the music of life?



A distinct possibility, though I'm not 100% sold on it being them. As ominous as it sounds, it lacks the, um, "privacy" they usually prefer, like the Sanctuary from Oblivion.

Either way, though, I'm totally pumped about following the Thirteen Commandment and entering that Spooky Door. 



> In her basement there was an alchemy station where potions could be brewed. All we needed to do was combine two to three alchemical items (pilfered from upstairs) that shared a special property. Each item had four special property slots, all labeled "unknown," and the only way to find out what they were was through trail and error at the station, or by eating the item. Either method consumed the item(s). Our first potion failed, but the second succeeded since two of the items shared the "resist frost" property. This information was then recorded in the item's description for future reference.



That *does* make more sense than the way a Novice could mysteriously know the first effect of every ingredient, though I have to admit that anyone above Journeyman level would kinda be *expected* to have researched it more... Still, it does fit in with the "deconstruction" approach to learning enchantment, so at least the methods are consistent.

But the alchemy station (instead of carrying gear with you) also makes me wonder if armor or weapons will be field-repairable. I know it's more realistic than a bag full of Repair Hammers, but it's also a pain in the ass to have to trot back to town after every dungeon, so I hope to find out more about how that shakes down in the final version.



Linkdarkside said:


> *Woman goes into labor on Skyrim presentation.*





Eternal Fail said:


> If that kid doesn't grow up playing Skyrim then his parents will have failed big time.



Kid: You used to play with toys?

Mom: It's called a "controller," and it's an antique, so be careful with it. I want you to have a proper grounding in the lore of Tamriel before you put on your virtual gear to play Elder Scrolls XIII: Akavir.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 9, 2011)

A scant 90ish days until sweet, sweet skyrim 

There goes most of my freetime...

And i -was- going to get the CE of the game, but for $150, all you're really getting is a book to read on the crapper, and a fancy bookend. Not really worth the price, methinks..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2011)

*game planet Hand -On*


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I want to play this at PAX, if it's there, it's at the top of my list.



It seems that you probably won't be able to play a demo version.  Instead you'll be watching the same demo that was at GameCon.  :/



It's the reply addressed to Krua32.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 9, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> A distinct possibility, though I'm not 100% sold on it being them. As ominous as it sounds, it lacks the, um, "privacy" they usually prefer, like the Sanctuary from Oblivion.




The reasons I think I'm right:

1 - The DB was in Oblivion as well as Morrowind. Every one of their bases in Morrowind was in a secluded area, such as a cave or a ruin. The sanctuary in Cheydinhall is actually far more noticeable and less secluded than any of these, because it's a house in the middle of town. So I disagree about privacy. I think a cave in the middle of nowhere is much more private. 

2 - DB has been confirmed multiple times already. Recently for sure, but as early as Feb or March in a Dutch magazine.

3 - The description of the door and the spooky voice is almost exactly the same as in Oblivion except the question is slightly different.



Here's some semi-founded speculation: 

There's supposed to be a Bard's College in Skyrim..what if it's actually a front for the DB? Hence the reference to "Music of Life"? In Morrowind there were various "corner clubs" and "council clubs" around Vvardenfell that were a front for a powerful criminal organization called the Commona Tong. So we know things like this happen in Tamriel. It's a possibility and I'm calling it early.


----------



## Litho (Aug 9, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The reasons I think I'm right:
> 
> 1 - The DB was in Oblivion as well as Morrowind. Every one of their bases in Morrowind was in a secluded area, such as a cave or a ruin. The sanctuary in Cheydinhall is actually far more noticeable and less secluded than any of these, because it's a house in the middle of town. So I disagree about privacy. I think a cave in the middle of nowhere is much more private.
> 
> ...



In any case, you've convinced me. Interesting theory about the bard's college as a front for the Dark Brotherhood (I hadn't even heard that there was a bard's college).
However it might be true that it's not _that_ well hidden... Several people who played the demo found that door, just like that. I don't know but I think it might be so that, from a player's point of view, it is easier to find than the Cheydinhal sanctuary. In the real world however the one in Cheydinhal would be easier to see through/find.


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 9, 2011)

New Dunmer pic

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm more interested in the buildings than the Dunmer to be honest.


----------



## Litho (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice blades & buildings. Apparantly it's supposed to be a Dunmer thief, so I guess that's the new standard leather armor right there.

Edit: Actually now that I look at it better, that looks like a hand on his belt. Guess we know what that means; DB outfit w/o the hood.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 10, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> New Dunmer pic
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That dunmer is awfully pale... Did they give the entire race the MJ pigmentation treatment for this installment?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 10, 2011)

^Upon seeing that picture, I wonder if Bethesda will include Aurora lights in the northernmost areas of Skyrim. It would be awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

Holy shit. It looks different than a human. Much better than Oblivion where it seems like race was defined by skin color.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 10, 2011)

Gstaff is a developer and he confirmed the Dunmer is wearing DB armor on the official forums. Note the black hand at his belt buckle.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> I'm teaching next semester while double majoring. Still, Skyrim comes first.



Thank you for becoming my role model


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> Thank you for becoming my role model



That is a bad role model.  

You should put your studies ahead of gaming.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> That is a bad role model.
> 
> You should put your studies ahead of gaming.



What part of "Lusty Argonian Maid" don't you understand ?


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Every one of their bases in Morrowind was in a secluded area, such as a cave or a ruin. The sanctuary in Cheydinhall is actually far more noticeable and less secluded than any of these, because it's a house in the middle of town. So I disagree about privacy. I think a cave in the middle of nowhere is much more private.



Hmm... that does put a different spin on things, as I've never gotten my hands on Morrowind. I suppose it makes sense that they would operate differently in different corners of the Empire. So in Morrowind, it would be more like having the Sanctuary in, say, Fort Farragut, than the Abandoned House?



TehVenom said:


> However it might be true that it's not *that* well hidden... Several people who played the demo found that door, just like that. I don't know but I think it might be so that, from a player's point of view, it is easier to find than the Cheydinhal sanctuary. In the real world however the one in Cheydinhal would be easier to see through/find.



Might depend on where they place the Spooky Door in the finished version. (That "easy-to-find" location might have just been an Easter Egg for people playing the demo.) After all, one does not join the DB simply by walking up and knocking on the door. Last I checked, they were invitation-only. 

Admittedly, it would take some work to make a location like the Abandoned House work, but unless it was well off the beaten path (those who pass their initiation are probably given a quest marker), an unguarded door looks like something some Legion soldiers could just show up with a writ and kick the door down. A ruin, or at least a very out-of-the-way location, would make much more sense for a secret base.



Pilaf said:


> Here's some semi-founded speculation:
> 
> There's supposed to be a Bard's College in Skyrim..what if it's actually a front for the DB? Hence the reference to "Music of Life"? In Morrowind there were various "corner clubs" and "council clubs" around Vvardenfell that were a front for a powerful criminal organization called the Commona Tong. So we know things like this happen in Tamriel. It's a possibility and I'm calling it early.



Could be. It definitely ties in with the "Music of Life" reference, and I doubt the answer to the riddle could be found anywhere near the door itself. Obviously, one would have to find a person, or other source, with the password, and come back.



HiroshiSenju said:


> ^Upon seeing that picture, I wonder if Bethesda will include Aurora lights in the northernmost areas of Skyrim. It would be awesome.



Given what they did with the astronomy engine in Oblivion, and the psychedelic sky in the Shivering Isles, I will be disappoint if there's no Aurora in Skyrim.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What part of "Lusty Argonian Maid" don't you understand ?



The part where I am supposed to like such a thing.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 11, 2011)

Something I recently made.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 11, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Something I recently made.



We still need to see Redguard and Argonians..


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

The character models are so much more detailed.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2011)

I was awaiting a comparison chart. Obligatory looks soooo much better than oblivion.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> We still need to see Redguard and Argonians..



Redguard was shown :

Redguard bandit fight at roughly 7:15. Check out the dreads. He has a great character design overall. Much more rugged and warrior like than the Redguards from Oblivion.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> The character models are so much more detailed.



I  can't wait to see dem scales.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah the character models are miles ahead of Oblivion. Can't wait for this game.


----------



## Litho (Aug 12, 2011)

It might be nice for people who RP if you are able to change some aspects of your looks after having created your character. 
For instance grow a beard or get a new tattoo/facepaint etc.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 12, 2011)

Breton or GTFO


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> We still need to see Redguard and Argonians..


we have seen at least 2 male redguards.


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 12, 2011)

It seems the journalists who played the demo at Quakecon are starting to receive their screenshot of their character.

Orc/Kotaku:


Aragonian/Destructoid:

Khajiit/Gameinformer: 

Khajiit/Eurogamer: 

Bosmer/Ripten: 

Bosmer/Gametrailers: 

Nord/EpicBattleAxe.com: 

Nord/g4tv:  

Redgaurd/jeuxvideo:



Dunmer/IGN-


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2011)

Argonians look pretty good.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 12, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> It seems the journalists who played the demo at Quakecon are starting to receive their screenshot of their character.
> 
> Orc/Kotaku:
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shit those Nords!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Argonians look pretty good.


some one need to play the Jurassic Park theme.


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not too fond of the Khajiit textures but the other races look wonderful.


----------



## Geogeo (Aug 12, 2011)

That does it. I'm definitely playing as an Argonian.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 12, 2011)

Updated:


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Updated:



The improvements really are breathtaking.  And those shots should still be form the console version right?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think they look that impressive for 2011, but they are indeed better than Oblivion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

I might kinda play this.


I wanna be a kitty man! :33


----------



## Mexicano27 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Updated:



These comparisons are great. Thanks for making them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 12, 2011)

Sigh...I just realized I wanted to make a Nord all this time cause that was basically the only one we had seen, they all look so great...and my inner 5-yo dinosaur fan is quite responsive towards argonians...though in the end I wanna make a berseker two-handed char so maybe my second one will be a raptor .


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll make this my first elder scrolls game.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm guessing the guy with the bow and the sour demeanor is an Imperial or Breton and not a Nord, but I may be wrong. 

Argonians and Khajiit look much, much better than in Oblivion. LOL @ Orc with human hair and features. Maybe he's a half Orc.


----------



## Helix (Aug 12, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Updated:



I always cringe looking at Oblivion faces.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm only gonna play so I can be a tiger. rawr!


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bosmer/Gametrailers:


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Updated:



A spectacular improvement.  

I'll probably play as human though. :I


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 12, 2011)

Which race of humans? My first pick is a Nord but I'm definitely planning a Dunmer playthrough.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 12, 2011)

I plan a Nord playthrough to exterminate every foul Argonian and nasty Khajit who dared to set paw/clawed appendage into Skyrim. I met extend it to all non-Nords. Perhaps I'll do a lonely Bosmer playthrough now that they've added dating and such. He'll be on the look out for busty Nord love, cognizant of the sad history of his failures with women and anxiety at his less-than-average penis length.

Though, I won't be touching this gameuntil probably late December. Maybe even next summer.


----------



## Litho (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, I always thought argonians were _pretty_ cool but never enough to actually play as one. Now I'm tempted though...

Shit I don't know what race I'll be anymore :amazed


----------



## Mofo (Aug 12, 2011)

The graphics are so uhm *vintage, yeah vintage. :ho


----------



## Akatora (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope the Argonians can get a Saurus or Kroxigor theme to they seem to do pretty good SKinks(warhammer Lizardmen)



Kitsukaru said:


> Updated:



Great improvement, the look in Skyrim is great, the one in Oblivion wasn't to impressive even when it came out imo though the amount of thing you could change was nice(hope for more than 3 eye colors this time)


You guys got Screenshots of your Oblivion characters?


My Britton in Oblivion:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi-res

G4tv Nord: 

*
edit// 
*

Redgaurd/jeuxvideo:


----------



## Akatora (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh yeah do we know if it's possible to alter height in this one?

Personally wouldn't mind an agility bonus for being short and strength bonus for being big

The shorter one got the advantage against shooting though as a smaller target, the bigger taget could then have better endurance...


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 12, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Oh yeah do we know if it's possible to alter height in this one?
> 
> Personally wouldn't mind an agility bonus for being short and strength bonus for being big
> 
> The shorter one got the advantage against shooting though as a smaller target, the bigger taget could then have better endurance...



That is in indirectly since the smallest Nord should still be bigger than some other races' biggest version.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 12, 2011)

I wouldn't look for an agility bonus because there's no such attribute as agility in this game. All relevant attributes have been streamlined into stamina, health and magicka. There may be perks for some skills light light armor that make your character move faster, or maybe each race has a different speed. It remains to be seen. 

And yes, there's a height and a weight/musculature slider for every single race.

Also, the Bosmer has yellow eyes, not red. He doesn't look Dunmer to me. Also, the savage tribal look is fitting if you study the culture of the Bosmer people in the  or  PGEs. They're a savage, warlike and deeply culturally divided people.  The Wild Hunt especially produces some savage were-beasts. My favorite name for a monster of all time "King Dead-Wolf Deer". Who says Bosmer aren't badass?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 12, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Redgaurd/jeuxvideo:


OK, Redguards look awesome. I'll play Argonians, most likely, but Redguards don't look too bad either.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 12, 2011)

Nord, Argonian, Khajit and Breton. Already planning builds for each of these races.

The new Khajit and Argonian designs look vastly better.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 12, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Hi-res
> 
> G4tv Nord:
> 
> ...



Oh wow.

I will most likely sway between playing a Redguard or a Nord..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Hi-res
> 
> G4tv Nord:
> 
> ...


that Reguard look like he saying come at me bro.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 12, 2011)

Orc:


I like how it looks pretty different from the other orc:


----------



## River Song (Aug 13, 2011)

Khajit look awesome 

Altmer or Dunmer are always the first races I play as then i do the beast races


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dunmer/IGN-


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 13, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Dunmer/IGN-


the least cool looking one of the bunch ,he look like he is a crack head.


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

I blame the face paint.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 13, 2011)

I love that shield plus dagger combo. My Imperial character is going to be an ex legionnaire who uses a Gladius/Shield combo, but he's going to be like my third character. I'm still planning on making the lightly armored dual axe wielding Nord my number one, followed by a Dunmer SSASSIN.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 13, 2011)

He looks like he's already a vampire lmao. Ah well, other than the stupid hair he looks fine for me.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 13, 2011)

GStaff, a community manager at Bethesda, confirmed the dark haired human with the bow is a Nord, not a Breton or Imperial as some assumed.


It goes to show you the diverse styles available in the new character generation. He's more lightly built and has a different complexion but he's still a Nord. Not all Redguards will be built like Kimbo Slice as some people assume. Every race will have a height and weight adjuster.


The Dunmer with the dagger and shield has one grey eye because the person who rolled him did that on purpose, actually. He's probably not a vampire. But it's another good sign for the character generation. I want to make my Nord blind in one eye with a big scar.


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you block or atleast parry when dual wielding?


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 14, 2011)

nick1689 said:


> Can you block or atleast parry when dual wielding?



Though it didn't have dual-wielding, even Oblivion allowed you to block with a weapon, though it was naturally not as effective as blocking with a shield. And given how much they've beefed up the melee combat in Skyrim, I would not be surprised at all if there were some kind of parry or countering skills that could be unlocked as you raise your skills, that would especially make for some badass dual-wielding combos if you could switch fluidly from defense to offense when your opponent is open.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 14, 2011)

Male


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2011)

Heh.  Looks like a demon.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 14, 2011)

It's fitting..the Argonians are descended from the Hist, a different set of Divine ancestors from every other race on Tamriel or Akavir, which all descended from the Ehlnofey. They're the most "alien" of the humanoid races of Tamriel and the only one who doesn't share some trace of common blood with the others. 


On the topic of parrying, there's a lot of speculation but it's not been denied or confirmed officially. It's been confirmed there's no skill called "hand to hand" but that leaves room for perks under the one handed skill, so there may still be fist fighting.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Aug 14, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> It's fitting..the Argonians are descended from the Hist, a different set of Divine ancestors from every other race on Tamriel or Akavir, which all descended from the Ehlnofey. They're the most "alien" of the humanoid races of Tamriel and the only one who doesn't share some trace of common blood with the others.
> 
> 
> On the topic of parrying, there's a lot of speculation but it's not been denied or confirmed officially. It's been confirmed there's no skill called "hand to hand" but that leaves room for perks under the one handed skill, so there may still be fist fighting.



I want to have a bow and use magic, what race should I be? I normally do dark elf but which would be best?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2011)

Really hoping I can at least play this with my new second-hand graphics card. D:


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2011)

Which card is it?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2011)

GeForce 8600 GTS MSI overclocked.

Rest of my shiz:
AMD Athlon 64 x2 dual-core 5600+ 2.9 GHz
3GB DDR2


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 14, 2011)

Female Redguard/multiplayer.it- 

Orc/Gameplanet.co.nz-


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Forever Xbox


----------



## DremolitoX (Aug 14, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Updated:



lol that dark elf looks like a jew


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> Female Redguard/multiplayer.it-


good looking i was worried that they lost they african looks.


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> GeForce 8600 GTS MSI overclocked.
> 
> Rest of my shiz:
> AMD Athlon 64 x2 dual-core 5600+ 2.9 GHz
> 3GB DDR2



You should be fine though you might have to lower some graphical settings because of the GPU since it is a bit inferior to the recommended GPU for Oblivion...and since Skyrim looks better I would imagine that the recommended GPU will have to be better  but you should more than meet the minimum GPU requirements.


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been playing a bunch of oblivion lately, and I'm completely stoked for Skyrim as of now. It might be something looked over compared to the gameplay or other things, but the thing I'm most looking forward to might just be the fact that I can fight dragons. It just seems like it's gonna be a bunch of fun and it's gonna be a new rpg to play, which is a genre I'm always looking to play.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You should be fine though you might have to lower some graphical settings because of the GPU since it is a bit inferior to the recommended GPU for Oblivion...and since Skyrim looks better I would imagine that the recommended GPU will have to be better  but you should more than meet the minimum GPU requirements.



...wait, what? From all the things I've seen, my graphics card far exceeds the requirements for Oblivion.  Are you sure you looked up the right card? Mine is .


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...wait, what? From all the things I've seen, my graphics card far exceeds the requirements for Oblivion.  Are you sure you looked up the right card? Mine is .



Whoops.  I misread the requirements since I was in a rush.  

You'll be fine.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, looks like the comparison image I made got a little famous:


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 15, 2011)

No Altmer yet


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 15, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> I want to have a bow and use magic, what race should I be? I normally do dark elf but which would be best?



Dark Elves are probably the only race that has bonuses for both those things, but don't pick a race based simply on low level skill bonuses. At high levels there's no difference between a Bosmer with a bow or an Orc with a bow. It's about skill, not race. The Bosmer will be stronger at level 1 but there's nothing stopping an Orc or Nord from being a master marksman or thief.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 15, 2011)

The way I understand it, wouldn't a racial boost make it easier to maximize those skills, meaning a char proficient with their race's top skill should have more resources to put in other things, so although as far as marksmanship goes they'd all be equal when maxed, wouldn't the one with the bonus have overall better skills out of not needing as much of them to go into marskamnship in order for it to max out?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 15, 2011)

In a story perspective, do you Morrowind (Morrowind, not Oblivion) fans look like you'll be satisfied? Or, do you think Bethesda will focus more on the gameplay?


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure at the moment, somehow I doubt that we'll have multiple paths to choose even with all the various fractions striving for control.  After playing Daggerfall that just feels like a letdown.  Though a suitably epic fight with Alduin would make me love it.  

I'm more interested in the gameplay and exploration.


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2011)

the day is almost here!!!!


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll have to see more on how well the game handles the story (both side and main), the exploration, and some of the finer gameplay mechanics. I can't say if it will live up to or surpass Morrowind based on what I've seen.

Will they go the extra mile with lore based in books and such while simplifying the game in other ways? Will I feel like I'm truly exploring amazing and unique places tucked away all over Skyrim? Will I feel that levelling my character has a point (and will I feel like I'm getting more and more powerful relative to most people)? Will unique and mystical items of legend feel special and powerful?

Skyrim might just be a return to having you be one hell of a badass. Which is good. Being the Nerevarine was nifty. This dragon born business sounds nifty too. Sort of answering some complaints from the end of Oblivion...  



Dreikoo said:


> The way I understand it, wouldn't a racial boost make it easier to maximize those skills, meaning a char proficient with their race's top skill should have more resources to put in other things, so although as far as marksmanship goes they'd all be equal when maxed, wouldn't the one with the bonus have overall better skills out of not needing as much of them to go into marskamnship in order for it to max out?



Skyrim has changed it all ("Streamlined"), but in, say, Morrowind, anyone could raise skill points in any skill. All you need to do is use the skill over and over. Being proficient in a skill (primary and secondary skills) makes them increase faster, though you choose these. The races get stat boosts (attributes and maybe skills). Then there are derived attributes (health, magicka, fatigue) that are changed by chosen attributes (strength, intelligence, etc.) and character choices like signs and race.

It will take goddamn ages to raise a skill that's not primary or secondary though. And to maximize attributes, you have to make sure you raise the level of skills tried to each attribute enough times to get the largest multiplier each time you level up.

So, really, you only get initial stat boosts and skills when you pick a race. The rest is up to you to decide.

Skyrim is different though. Perks, fewer skills, changed attributes (just choose health, magicka, fatigue this time). I still don't see the race preventing you from maxing any skill you want to max.


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> the day is almost here!!!!



It's still too far away 

Skyrim Y U NO release earlier


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2011)

Im really looking forward to this game ..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2011)

Mirrow said:


> It's still too far away
> 
> Skyrim Y U NO release earlier



It's Bethesda, any more time used for bug testing is good time.


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 16, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> It's Bethesda, any more time used for bug testing is good time.



Yeah I know I know 

I'm just so stoked to play this game, been playing through morrowind and oblivion just to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought about buying Morrowind on Steam when it was $5, I didn't though


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 16, 2011)

$5 is definitely worth it. It is better than oblivion in  a few ways.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2011)

Its much more brown, for instance.


----------



## Alien (Aug 17, 2011)

"We can confirm today that we're using Steamworks for Skyrim"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2011)

new female argonian picture

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DarkSpring (Aug 17, 2011)

i7 870 4ghz gtx 470 SLI


Should look pretty nice. 



I have times where I get addicted back to morrowind/oblivion and i play it all day for like 2 months. Just rerolled on oblivion so I'm thinkin about giving morrowind a try. Something about the feel of the game gets me so into it, like i'm living in the world. I'm sure that sounds nerdy as fuck


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Its much more brown, for instance.



It has a much better storyline for instance.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2011)

The thing I loved about Morrowind's storyline was that you could complete it in more than one way, and that the lore you're presented with is often conflicted. You work with various factions and receive various bits of dialogue and pieces of literature that don't always jibe, so it's partially left up to the player to piece together what really happened in the past. Did the Tribunal betray Nerevar? What exactly happened to the Dwarves? Is Dagoth Ur a cookie cutter villain or a deeply conflicted and well intentioned visionary? Is the Empire an arm of oppression or a civilized force? Are the Great Houses the better culture or the Ashlanders? Which tribe, or which House? Morrowind was really complex, story and faction wise.


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The thing I loved about Morrowind's storyline was that you could complete it in more than one way, and that the lore you're presented with is often conflicted. You work with various factions and receive various bits of dialogue and pieces of literature that don't always jibe, so it's partially left up to the player to piece together what really happened in the past. Did the Tribunal betray Nerevar? What exactly happened to the Dwarves? Is Dagoth Ur a cookie cutter villain or a deeply conflicted and well intentioned visionary? Is the Empire an arm of oppression or a civilized force? Are the Great Houses the better culture or the Ashlanders? Which tribe, or which House? Morrowind was really complex, story and faction wise.



Couldn't of said it better myself 


What races are you guys playing when Skyrim drops?


----------



## Hana (Aug 17, 2011)

Mirrow said:


> What races are you guys playing when Skyrim drops?



Female Nord first.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2011)

...races?

There is only Nord. Male Nord Spellsword.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2011)

Mirrow said:


> What races are you guys playing when Skyrim drops?


Nord Warrior mage thief


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going to roll a lightly armored, dual axe wielding Nord Barbarian/Survivalist, simply because I like playing to fit the scenery on my first playthrough on these types of games. Dark Elves are my favorite race and my second character will play like a Spellsword, but I'm going Nord first.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll probably start with a bow using thief Argonian. Then for a second character, just a Barbarian Orc.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been looking and reading through more articles comparing the new character screens from Skyrim and I've began to appreciate the great diversity in weapons and armor the different journalists chose.

There's a respectable variety. They're all wearing some variation of hide and metal armor but the varieties and what I assume is a low level are astounding. I've only seen the same armor set repeated once so far and I've seen about 15 characters. To clarify that statement, there's a lot of different characters wearing iron armor or leather armor but it's not the same set of iron or leather armor. There's several stylistic variations of each of these things. Some suits have pauldrons, some don't. Some of the iron or steel armor has markings or runes, some doesn't. Same with weapons. It appears there's far more variety than in Oblivion - perhaps as much as in Morrowind which had a staggering amount of variety in gear. Some of my old favorites from Morrowind are already confirmed, including the runic steel for Nord weapons, and the Imperial Broadsword (Gladius) which my Imperial Battlemage will definitely be using, even though he'll be my third or fourth character.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

I seriously need to start researching this series. Its the first one out of the series I'll be playing.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I seriously need to start researching this series. Its the first one out of the series I'll be playing.



This game series isn't really a series of sequels. It's got something in common with Final Fantasy in that regard, except instead of simply having certain elements in common from game to game, all the Elder Scrolls games take place in the same world and do follow each other in a linear fashion. It's just none of them are direct story sequels. They take place in different countries and often several years before their predecessors. 

You don't technically need to know anything at all about previous games or the setting of the game world to pick it up and play. You'll learn a lot about Tamriel just by walking around in it and interacting with people and objects like books.

However, there is an orientation process of sorts, and I can help you with that. I'm not a librarian or a lore master but I'm an enthusiast and I can set you down a fairly good blueprint for familiarizing yourself with the universe of the Elder Scrolls.



The best place to research the universe the game takes place in would be . 

For you in particular I'd recommend reading the  , the , the events of previous games (start with Arena and work your way through), and the . 

If you're interested in things like the creation myths of how this universe came to exist, I'd start with  and possibly other books on metaphysics. The casual player never really learns this much about the setting of the game, but the lore exists and it's quite good if you have the patience for lots of reading.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mirrow said:


> What races are you guys playing when Skyrim drops?



I'm currently split between Redguard and Nord. Redguards are my favorite race, but it does seem like it'd be more "proper" to play this game as a Nord.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 17, 2011)

My first char will be specialized in two-handed weapons but since I want him a berseker (and I read Orcs get a berserk ability) I'm conflicted between Nord or Orc.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2011)

This game will SUCK........the life out of me


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. Tnx yo.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2011)

*gamespot orc*
*Spoiler*: __ 








*machinima female dunmer*


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2011)

Mirrow said:


> What races are you guys playing when Skyrim drops?



Redguard warrior.


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 17, 2011)

The female Redguard image reminds me too much of 50 Cent, so I did an experiment. . .

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, definitely 50 Cent.


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

Mirrow said:


> What races are you guys playing when Skyrim drops?



On my first playthrough, definitely a Nord, either dual-wielding or big-ass weapon wielding warrior, an explorer and dungeon brawler.

I also plan to do a Redguard swordsman, with marginal magic; and a Khajiit ninja, competent with a blade, mastery in one or two schools of magic (definitely Illusion), and mean Archery and Stealth chops.

After that, I'm thinking of finally playing mer of some variety, as it occurs to me that I never got around to playing any elf characters in Oblivion.



jaknblak said:


> I seriously need to start researching this series. Its the first one out of the series I'll be playing.



Fortunately, as Pilaf pointed out, there is both a wealth of lore on the internet, and also in the games themselves. I didn't pay as much attention to it on my first couple times thru Oblivion, but in subsequent games, I would carry a couple books with me, and whenever I stopped, IRL to eat or something, I would read the in-game books until I was done, and ready to get back out there and hurt something.



Pilaf said:


> The thing I loved about Morrowind's storyline was that you could complete it in more than one way, and that the lore you're presented with is often conflicted. You work with various factions and receive various bits of dialogue and pieces of literature that don't always jibe, so it's partially left up to the player to piece together what really happened in the past. Did the Tribunal betray Nerevar? What exactly happened to the Dwarves? Is Dagoth Ur a cookie cutter villain or a deeply conflicted and well intentioned visionary? Is the Empire an arm of oppression or a civilized force? Are the Great Houses the better culture or the Ashlanders? Which tribe, or which House? Morrowind was really complex, story and faction wise.



Ah, everything you say makes me want to play Morrowind even more. I especially hope, with this whole civil war thing, and the dispute over secession, that Skyrim borrows some of that complexity.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 18, 2011)

Anybody planning on making a male nord 2-handed weapon user named minsc? 

And yeh, im pretty much guranteed to do my 1st playthru as a nord warrior. Prob the balanced class of 1 handed wep / shield tank-type.

One of the biggest draws for the elder scroll series was the open-world / exploration (ive only played MW, Obliv though). Love poking around and discovering things. Of course that usually meant a horrible and painful death for me, at my early levels. But ah well.

  Cant wait to get back into it w/ skyrim


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 18, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *machinima female dunmer*


Looks part Dremora...


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> machinima female dunmer



Why,hello there,Falkor!


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 18, 2011)

Dunmer have always been ugly and red eyed. Oblivion is the exception where they look like Altmer painted blue. They're supposed to be sour, fanatical, war hardened people. Even more so in Skyrim since their homeland of Morrowind was spanked by an Asteroid and invaded by Argonians during the 200 year gap between Oblivion and Skyrim.



Dreikoo said:


> My first char will be specialized in two-handed weapons but since I want him a berseker (and I read Orcs get a berserk ability) I'm conflicted between Nord or Orc.




Nords' racial ability - 25% resistance to shock, 75% resistance to frost, daily Shield spell greater power, strong daily Frost attack on touch. That's what they had in Oblivion and I see no reason it would change. It's more spread out and parts of it are more passive than the Orc ability but remember there's many types of elemental attacks you'll be facing.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2011)

Unless you play on PC.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 18, 2011)

Dunmer might look dour, but I've never seen one with a prominent brow ridge like that. Before now. (I found all races ugly, really. Bethesda models were never pretty in previous incarnations.)


----------



## Litho (Aug 18, 2011)

Mirrow said:


> What races are you guys playing when Skyrim drops?



Dunmer (male). Allrounder who is at first a thief & adventurer, doesn't even shy away from killing when necessary, and also proficient in a few schools of magic. Out to learn as much as possible about the world, and basically craves power in every way possible (magic, skill, influence/people you know, factions, money, ...).

First I'll just adventure a bit, side-questing and exploring. I won't actively go looking for any factions, I want to join them when I 'naturally' discover them or when it just feels right for a reason.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 18, 2011)

Breton Racial Abilities > All others.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 18, 2011)

So how is unarmed going to be in this game? I know they're using perks, so does that mean we'll get h2h techniques there like in fallout?

For my first character, Im basically trying to be this guy


----------



## Toby (Aug 18, 2011)

Mirrow said:


> What races are you guys playing when Skyrim drops?



Wood Elf - asshole - assassin: marksman/longblade/security
Altmer - fuckyourshitup - mage: Destruction/illusion/alteration

In Oblivion my mage had a  so I was permanently undetectable, which kind of made him a better assassin than my regular wood elf. I could steal everything I wanted too lol. Nothing saw through it because the items stacked.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 18, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Dunmer might look dour, but I've never seen one with a prominent brow ridge like that. Before now. (I found all races ugly, really. Bethesda models were never pretty in previous incarnations.)



Dram from Redguard had an impressive brow ridge, and there were several rather mongoloid looking specimens from Morrowind.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2011)

Female Dunmer?


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the chintzy Oblivion tattoo on her cheek's supposed to be the tell. (That and the horns.)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 18, 2011)

It's too much flashy for a Dunmer. They are tribal leather badasses. (Except Divath Fyr)


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2011)

Dionysus, since when do Daedra walk around in a bar?  I haven't read the novels so I'm not sure what the hell the situation surrounding them is.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Dionysus, since when do Daedra walk around in a bar?  I haven't read the novels so I'm not sure what the hell the situation surrounding them is.


Depends on when you summon them. Also it's not been unheard of for daedra to live on Nirn and be somewhat friendly to humans. (There were a few in Morrowind, though I can't remember if there were in Oblivion.) Dremora are particularly smart and have their own structured civilization. Most think humans are lesser beings and would probably attack on sight though.

But, yeah, that's a modded in Dremora female, but the look is mostly accurate. There was only one Dremora female model in the Oblivion too.

Even Bethesda isn't very consistent with lesser daedra. For instance, you can't talk to Golden Saints in Morrowind (and they seem mindless), but they're essentially people in the Shivering Isles. Different Daedric Princes have different lesser daedra associated with them too. And some are more bestial than others. Lore-wise... They mostly just attack you on sight in the game.

I actually hope Bethesda does an equivalent to Planescape: Torment set in the Daedric planes. It would be badass.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 18, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Breton Racial Abilities > All others.




Nords are better than bretons.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Dionysus, since when do Daedra walk around in a bar?  I haven't read the novels so I'm not sure what the hell the situation surrounding them is.




As bizarre as it sounds, this scenario isn't completely unheard of. It would be extremely rare and that person would probably be avoided, but there are some Daedra especially of the more intelligent races who are more or less citizens of Tamriel and have been serving various institutions for some time.






Dionysus said:


> Depends on when you summon them. Also it's not been unheard of for daedra to live on Nirn and be somewhat friendly to humans. (There were a few in Morrowind, though I can't remember if there were in Oblivion.) Dremora are particularly smart and have their own structured civilization. Most think humans are lesser beings and would probably attack on sight though.



I can elaborate on this a bit more. Most of the non-hostile Dremora NPCs in Morrowind were in service to the Temple. It's implied they swore a loyalty oath to Vivec after he beat Mehrunes Dagon in a contest once. The intelligent citizens of Oblivion like the Dremora or Golden Saints are capable of shifting allegiances and do not always serve the same master. They have complex societies, often based around a warrior mentality. The fact that Vivec bested their own master meant he was a more worthy master than Dagon so they swore an oath of fealty to him out of respect. We see this also in some of the long term summons in both Morrowind and Oblivion. You see dungeons with powerful sorcerers who have Daedra familiars who don't attack them. Also, the master of Telvanni had two Dremora bodyguards he apparently broke either mentally or physically and bent to his will.  There's at least two non hostile Dremora in Oblivion - one is in service to the Mages Guild and delivers a letter to Hieronymous Lex. Another one is named Kathutet and gives you the Bands of the Chosen in Paradise. He respects you because you proved yourself a great warrior at Kvatch.





> But, yeah, that's a modded in Dremora female, but the look is mostly accurate. There was only one Dremora female model in the Oblivion too.



She was random and always an Archer. She was the second highest rank of Dremora and only appeared at certain levels. One of the tougher ones to beat actually. She was prone to use poisons and had a high marksman skill.



> Even Bethesda isn't very consistent with lesser daedra. For instance, you can't talk to Golden Saints in Morrowind (and they seem mindless), but they're essentially people in the Shivering Isles. Different Daedric Princes have different lesser daedra associated with them too. And some are more bestial than others. Lore-wise... They mostly just attack you on sight in the game.



Right. Also, according to at least two sources (the novel Infernal City and the ), some Daedra don't really consider themselves Daedra at all. There are some to whom that word is utterly meaningless. Like, for instance, in the novel Infernal City, a young Breton girl asks an inhabitant of a splinter realm of Clavicus Vile if he's a Daedra and he informs he that's a nonsense word and he has no idea what it even means. 


Also, here's a video interview with Pete Hines I haven't seen posted here yet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-2Q6dzepJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Pilaf (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a more accurate comparison than some I've seen. It's a bit simplistic and leaves some stuff out too, of course. The Imperials are more than just Roman ripoffs, the Dunmer have some Egyptian influences as well as Samurai, etc. I do like that they accurately compared the Redguards to Ottomans and not sub-Saharan Africans as so many people ignorantly assume based on their skin tone. 

It's still an alien universe and it's not that simple to say any of the races are simply copied and pasted from traditional cultures though. There are similarities. I'd say the above chart gets the "base influence" down pat but overlooks other influences. For instance, Imperial high culture is heavily based on Akaviri designs as well as Altmer ones, so they're as much "Asian" as the Elves or the Akaviri races that haven't been shown in games yet but which have had a very big impact on the background lore.


The Bretons are obviously very heavily based on French, German and early English as well as just Celts. This is especially noticeable if you've played Daggerfall.


edit: The more I think about it, the Altmer have elements of more modern Chinese in the form of their cultural eugenics program. This makes them similar to the ancient Spartans as well. According to the first PGE, the Altmer of Summerset are obsessed with racial purity and strength of body and mind. Weak babies are "discarded" soon after birth. Not something you'd associate with the supposedly weak and effeminate Elder race.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 18, 2011)

So could somebody answer my question about unarmed? That is, will there be unarmed technique perks like in fallout?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2011)

No, it's not a skill, you may still be able to throw punches but it won't be a viable character build. I suppose in fallout making a post-apocalyptic kung-fu char is done since there's precedent for that (Hokuto no Ken) but that's not the same for this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 18, 2011)

Bah, oh well. It'd be neat if one of the one handed skills was a punch or a shoulder charge or something.

But yea no worries. Its not like I don't already have like 10 character builds I want to try out anyway ha.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 19, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Nords are better than bretons.



I didn't say Nords are worse than Bretons.

I said Bretons have the best racial bonuses. And they do. 

Resist cold... or resist ALL magic AND get a permanent magic bonus with no weaknesses. Hmmm, tough choice.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Aug 19, 2011)

Shame I wasn't there to see the thread where they decided on this stuff, since the last two are comparisons that I don't really get. 

I know hardly anything about ES lore, but I don't recall orcs being renowned horse riders or achers. Similarly, I really don't remember ever hearing about the Mongols being exceptional smiths. 

Redguard = Ottoman is another comparison that I'm just not seeing. I remember reading that Redguards were good sailors as well as warriors, so I guess that sort of fits, but I can't think of any other similarities the two might share.


----------



## Toby (Aug 19, 2011)

The accents give away a lot of stuff too. For example, Imperials sound like British English, and Redguards have an American English accent. But the two cultures look like they are a mix of two different epochs. Redguards have a pirate clothing style (from the Carribbean?) whereas Imperials look like Romans in Morrowind. In Oblivion on the other hand they are dressed almost entirely the same, and the Imperial guard has European medieval armor. So the setting probably plays an important role as far as appearance is concerned.

Also, with regard to the Japanese comparison - the Orc armor in Morrowind was a samurai outfit, and almost everybody used Akaviri weaponry there - which is basically Japanese swords. But AFAIK Akaviri weaponry has nothing to do with the Dunmer. In Oblivion they seemed to distinguish between these cultures, having Blades armor based on samurai weaponry and armor, and basing them in an ancient Akaviri fortress. By the looks of it, Akaviri were similar to Imperials.

So geography matters a lot when you look around in Tamriel. It would seem that design differences develop over time, along with the Elder Scrolls story, and because of game differences. Giving Oblivion a European classic medieval air to it set it apart from the Morrowind setting, and made it unique. 

Also, Morrowind has a strong overtone of other Roman myths - the Great Houses, the guilds, etc. and the Dunmer ashlander culture is essentially Middle Eastern, based on symbols like the Moon and Star. I think that makes sense, what with the Ashlanders' prophecy foreshadowing of the second coming of their 'champion', Nerevar.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I used that mod, and the one for Aureal and Mazken too.

MORE PETE HINES


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2011)

apparently there was 2 minutes of game play from gamecon leaked any one have the video?


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't seen that yet. Is it supposed to be anything new or exciting?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw this thing floating over the german city of Cologne today, you can see it from miles away


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. Just wow


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 20, 2011)

To elaborate more on what Toby said about races - at the official forums, about once every other week at least we have some person who suddenly thinks they're utterly brilliant because they've discovered some superficial similarity between a Tamrielic culture and an Earth culture. I guess they think it never occurred to anyone before that the Imperials are sort of like Romans but not really. Thing is, if you actually read every piece of lore on every culture, you'll see that every race is literally influenced by pretty much every real life race. Some come to the surface more often but it's not at all accurate to say "Okay Bretons are Frankish" or something. 

It looks good on the surface but it doesn't hold up under scrutiny. That's why I call them superficial similarities. It's almost like a red herring. In a lot of ways the Bretons are more like mulattos or redbones, or more like the Scottish Moors where you have a situation where two breeds of people intermarry for so many centuries you can no longer tell the Elves from the Men. They're just Bretons, neither Elves nor Men but superficially classed as human. 

The Imperials themselves are descended from slaves, initially made up of various tribes of men who suffered under Ayleid rule and possibly interbreeding for unknown centuries through the Mythic era and early First. We know the modern race as 'Imperials' and the average player considers them "whitebread Greco-Roman/British" but in reality there were like half a dozen or more tribes including . To further complicate things, Nords and Bretons have constantly immigrated into Cyrodill, and vice versa. Redguards too, since the Armistice. Human blood is very much mixed at this point. There's even two cultures - West Cyrodill are Colovians and East the Nibenese. It's even that many Nibenese aristocrats have trace amounts of Akaviri blood. 


That's just two races, and human ones at that. If this doesn't show you that superficial assumptions about Tamrielic cultures miss the mark, then there's no amount of proverbial breath I could waste on trying to convince any of you. Just take my word on it. The rabbit hole goes a little deeper than just "Orcs=Huns" or whatever.


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2011)

> With the Gamescom 2011 over, our UK office is already preparing for Eurogamer Expo 2011 — taking place at Earl’s Court in London September 22 – 25th. You’ll definitely want to check out this year’s event, as both RAGE and Skyrim will be playable!
> 
> If you’re interested in attending, be sure to purchase tickets before they sell out.





Wish I could go.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2011)

This is going to be the first game I play in the Elder Scrolls series.  

I avoided them because WRPGs usually aren't my thing but the hype now is too great. The trailer looks pretty brilliant as well.


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2011)

Elder Scrolls is a bit different from other WRPGs in that almost none have the same amount of freedom as the Elder Scrolls games do, hopefully this will keep you interested.  :33


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 22, 2011)

A good number of Western RPGs have great amounts of freedom. Bethesda has kept this up in recent years as other developers have forsaken the concept--Bioware, for example.

Comparing Morrowind with, say, the Baldur's Gate series, I'd say both are highly "free" in terms of questing and story. Morrowind depends highly on exploration while BG allows exploration in smaller detailed clusters (and often with scripted access to new areas). Fallout 1 & 2 also uses exploration, and perhaps this is why Bethesda felt it would fit with its design style... I'd say Fallout 1&2 still has unsurpassed freedom in terms of solving their stories and side quests.

Anyway, I say you'd have to have a bit of a love of exploration to really fall for TES. The games give you a huge area and say "go". (Though, the trend is more towards railroading solutions; I hope Bethesda designs the quests to NOT need the quest marker and compass, like Morrowind and previous incarnations.)


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nord/Ausgamers-

Not the most exciting new image, but at least it looks like baldness is an option.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm more interested in the forest than in the Nord, once the lighting is adjusted a bit it'll be one scary forest to walk through.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Aug 23, 2011)

So, I started a new game of _Oblivion_, and I wound up finding something interesting pretty quickly. At the Ayleid ruin you see directly across from you when you exit the sewer, there's a book at the bandit camp that provides information about vampires.



> He wanted to know about the vampires of eastern Skyrim. I told him about the most powerful tribe, the Volkihar, paranoid and cruel, whose very breath could freeze their victims' blood in the veins. I explained to him how they lived beneath the ice of remote and haunted lakes, never venturing into the world of men except to feed.
> 
> ...
> 
> "Your advice helped me very much," he said. "But you should know that the Volkihar have an additional ability you didn't mention. They can reach through the ice of their lakes without breaking it. It was quite a nasty surprise, being grabbed from below without any warning."





I wonder if these guys will wind up making an appearance?


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2011)

i should go rent Oblivion. Just to replay


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2011)

20 preset faces of the character creation.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 24, 2011)

I will be using one of those, cause creating a character is a pain in the ass.


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2011)

The third Dunmer face is more than good enough for me.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2011)

Nord will be again.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 24, 2011)

They've really changed the elves around, at least the default looks. The High Elves and Bosmer have a leonine look to them. The Dunmer are as ugly as I've ever seen, even uglier than in Morrowind (which I thought was the models). Those brow ridges are purposeful, and some of the other elves have 'em to a degree too.


----------



## Geogeo (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't believe I'm saying this but every single race looks amazing.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the symbol of the Hand of Vivec/Mephala () tattooed on some of the Dunmer faces.

I love the demonic looking bone structure in the Elf faces, and how the Altmer look nearly as wicked as the others. 

I love the little Darth Maul type spikes some of the Orcs have, and how apparently you can choose to have broken tusks, or individual broken tusks. 

I love the distinct looks for the Human races, including various skin tones for each. 

The Beast races surpass my wildest expectations. Truly animal-like this time, not just strange people who appear to be wearing animal masks.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Aug 24, 2011)

Really liking the idea of being a redneck ass dark elf... that bald one has me cracking up


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

Same sex marriage?! I am so there.


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2011)

> Twitter user Jadis232 asked Hines,
> 
> “Nice interview! Is same sex marriage in Skyrim? I know the option to get married to ppl is in. The subject seems like hush hush.”
> 
> ...





Not something I'll take part in but it's nice to see this option there.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 25, 2011)

People who have played these games for years already know that homosexuality and bisexuality are sort of common in Tamriel. Many memorable characters from Morrowind and Oblivion were homosexual or bisexual, and it was seen as not really a big deal. The three God-Kings of Morrowind including Vivec, one of my favorite characters, were polyamorous. Another memorable bisexual was Crassius Curio, the author of "The Lusty Argonian Maid". You met him in Morrowind and he flirts with you regardless of your race or gender. There's other examples but those are note worthy. It's one of the things I like about this fantasy universe. Interracial or homosexual relationships aren't really frowned on or made a big deal of. They're just part of the scenery.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2011)

*new hand on and Jim Cummings confirmed as VA*


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not something I'll take part in but it's nice to see this option there.


That's great! So now I can take a female character and still have fun..


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 25, 2011)

Jim Cummings would be the perfect villain.. a Daedric Prince or even Alduin.


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh dat same sex couple


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2011)

*Craig Sechler VA confirmed*


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2011)

> Microsoft has announced that it has secured an exclusivity deal for the first two pieces of Skyrim DLC.
> 
> The first two add-on packs will appear on Xbox LIVE first for 30 days, before appearing elsewhere, such as the PSN. Details of what the DLC will contain or when it will be available have not yet been released.



Bwuahahahaha.


----------



## Litho (Aug 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> Microsoft has announced that it has secured an exclusivity deal for the first two pieces of Skyrim DLC.
> 
> The first two add-on packs will appear on Xbox LIVE first for 30 days, before appearing elsewhere, such as the PSN. Details of what the DLC will contain or when it will be available have not yet been released.
> Bwuahahahaha.



D'oh!

Why would they even do that


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't really care, it'll probably be something like new weapons and armor.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2011)

Who buys games on ps3 anyway? 



I kid....


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 26, 2011)

TehVenom said:


> D'oh!
> 
> Why would they even do that



Agreed what the fuck were they thinking... Well to bad its almost obvious that this is going to be shit DLC that will obviously be timed exclusive.


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Agreed what the fuck were they thinking...



Microsoft probably paid Bethesda for the timed DLC because it wants people to buy Skyrim on the 360 and this timed DLC is an incentive.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 26, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Microsoft probably paid Bethesda for the timed DLC because it wants people to buy Skyrim on the 360 and this timed DLC is an incentive.



That's stupid. If people have a 360 they are getting it on the 360. If they have a PS3 they are getting it on the PS3. If they have both, they probably already knew what system they were getting it for. They probably payed millions to get this DLC exclusively for a month and there's no way in hell they'll make that back with the few people that decide to get it on the 360 instead of the PS3 or PC because of this.

More importantly, it better be good DLC. They were planning on making bigger DLC's than they did for Fallout 3. This stupid deal better not have ruined that plan.


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, it is pretty stupid but it doesn't affect me at all.  PC gamers have the best exclusive material for Skyrim, mod tools.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, it is pretty stupid but it doesn't affect me at all.  PC gamers have the best exclusive material for Skyrim, mod tools.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 26, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't really care, it'll probably be something like new weapons and armor.



They've already said all the DLC in this game will be more like expansions, like Broken Steel from FO3 or Shivering Isles from Oblivion. Lots more content. Not just horse armor or some new house or something.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> That's stupid. If people have a 360 they are getting it on the 360. If they have a PS3 they are getting it on the PS3. If they have both, they probably already knew what system they were getting it for. They probably payed millions to get this DLC exclusively for a month and there's no way in hell they'll make that back with the few people that decide to get it on the 360 instead of the PS3 or PC because of this.



Pretty much. 

Also, getting DLC deals for an action adventure game or a FPS is a good idea. For an RPG that is notorious for having potentially hundreds of hours of content right out of the box? Not so much.

And either way, its 30 days. By the time the DLC drops I'll either still be finding cool stuff to do in Skyrim or I'll have other games to play and then will be pleasantly surprised when I find out skyrim DLC is available.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 26, 2011)

I want an arrow and bow alone.

Thats the only weapon I will ever use. Cuz Im a BOSS like that


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I want an arrow and bow alone.
> 
> Thats the only weapon I will ever use. Cuz Im a BOSS like that



Just one arrow? That you repeatedly retrieve from your enemies as you kill them?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Expansion-sized DLC available right away? Goddammit.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw skyrim on the exhibit floor for play today. Didn't have the time though, but I will play it tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## DremolitoX (Aug 26, 2011)

They actually put relationships into this game. 

Icant...it's just...


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 26, 2011)

If you don't like gay marriage in Skyrim, don't get gay married in Skyrim. Problem solved. These games are all about personal playstyle choices. People fail to remember that. Just because you can do something doesn't mean you have to.


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

> Just because you can do something doesn't mean you have to.



Exactly, the more choice there is in the Elder Scrolls games the better the game in my opinion.


----------



## DremolitoX (Aug 26, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> If you don't like gay marriage in Skyrim, don't get gay married in Skyrim. Problem solved. These games are all about personal playstyle choices. People fail to remember that. Just because you can do something doesn't mean you have to.



I don't like relationships in video games. It just shows me that the devs are focusing on stupid fan servicing instead of making a quality game. Who said anything about homos, anyways?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 26, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just one arrow? That you repeatedly retrieve from your enemies as you kill them?




No way. Two arrows would do


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

> It just shows me that the devs are focusing on stupid fan servicing instead of making a quality game.



Relationships in RPGs are stupid fan service?  Maybe for games such as Fable it is stupid but other RPGs have had good relationships.  Baldur's Gate 1&2 and Neverwinter Nights have had amazing romance options because I cared about the characters.  Of course back then people didn't take the romance option to solely view the shitty sex scene since there was none.  Anyone know if there will be sex scenes in Skyrim?  I really hope there won't be any.  

If Skyrim has characters, that are able to be romanced, with well characterized personalities the romance aspect could be amazing.  Unlikely?  Sure but one can hope.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 27, 2011)

I doubt they took like a month off from developing the main quest to add relationships into the game or anything. It sounds like a component that wasn't tacked on either. It was probably a fun little side thing planned from the very start based on fan feedback for Oblivion.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> No way. Two arrows would do



Is there an option where I can just spit arrowheads from my teeth? That sounds like a skill worth putting some points into.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is there an option where I can just spit arrowheads from my teeth? That sounds like a skill worth putting some points into.



Sadly there isn't such an option.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 27, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is there an option where I can just spit arrowheads from my teeth? That sounds like a skill worth putting some points into.



Yeah it's called Speech skill. Sometimes words are stronger than swords. If it's anything like FO3 there will be a lot of quests you can do differently with a high enough Speech check.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Yeah it's called Speech skill. Sometimes words are stronger than swords. If it's anything like FO3 there will be a lot of quests you can do differently with a high enough Speech check.



Yea, at least one of my characters is going to be silver tongued, while another will most likely be like "FUCK YO SHIT IMA CUT YOU"


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 27, 2011)

There was at least one boss character in FO3 you could convince to commit suicide, and another you could convince to give up and retreat. That's not counting expansions. I'm really hoping to see more of the same in Skyrim, since it's obvious they're taking a lot of stuff from FO3 and applying it to the Elder Scrolls now. Speech is a confirmed skill in the Stealth family of skills, and I'm sure it will have some interesting perks. 

Granted, my first character is going to be a big ol' Nord who dual wields war axes and wears light armor, and probably crafts weapons and armors and has a little restoration ability. No smooth talking from this guy. He's all business. But maybe a later character. An Imperial perhaps. That would be a suitable skill.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 27, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, at least to the extent this link shows.

A lineup of what looks to be the default faces for each race. Quite a few to pick from as-is, though.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah we're all pretty excited about that. I'm equally as excited to hear about some of my favorite voice actors being on board. It's looking like Skyrim is shaping up to be game of the year.

Some people are disappointed because apparently weapon and armor degradation is out ,but considering all the new things we can do with smithing I'm not that worried about it. It wasn't terribly realistic or immersive to bang a leather cuirass with a hammer in the wilderness and magically repair it. I much prefer the idea of upgrading weapons and armor myself with consumable materials, or making new weapons and armor. My guy is going to be full melee barbarian/rogue type badass so he's going to be needing some good gear, and I love the idea he can make it himself. I never liked that in Morrowind or Oblivion you could break your sword fairly easily in combat and end up unarmed. That would happen very rarely in real life. A well made sword will get a nick or two now and then and need sharpening but if it actually breaks on the battlefield it's poorly made, and I don't believe Tamriel's smiths are all incompetent morons. 

Also, Pete Hines confirmed in a tweet that Khajiit have an unarmed bonus - a claw attack racial perk.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 27, 2011)

*two off screen videos*


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

Lucky bastards.  I want to play the game already.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 27, 2011)

*a article concerning bugs*


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

> If the game is proving to be unbalanced in an unexpected way, that can be fixed on the fly too. And these fixes—Howard prefers to call them "improvements"— will take effect fast. "We can change stats on a sword and it will be available to everyone in a few hours," he said.



We won't be able to opt-out of it will we?  

I rather like those unbalanced weapons/items.  Like that robe in Morrowind, in the original  version, that constantly healed you 10 points.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 27, 2011)

Me needeths to rides draygon
Makes us ability two ride draygon


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll try to make a descendant of my last character in Oblivion. She was actually a Nord too. Heavy Armor Mage.  

Any other future builds you are thinking up?


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 27, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Me needeths to rides draygon
> Makes us ability two ride draygon



I don't know about you, but we proper folk always take a dragon out on a date and ask it about its interests before just jumping on its back and riding it like a horse.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lucky bastards.  I want to play the game already.


----------



## Litho (Aug 27, 2011)

I want that hat.

Not even kidding.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 27, 2011)

It will be mine. Oh yes..oh yes, it will be mine.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2011)

The line to play is like 3 hours long, not sure if worth the wait.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The line to play is like 3 hours long, not sure if worth the wait.



Probably not, the release isn't too far off.


----------



## Samehada (Aug 28, 2011)

I have $60 on the side waiting to preorder this shit


----------



## Litho (Aug 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The line to play is like 3 hours long, not sure if worth the wait.



Life's too short man, nothing's worth waiting in line for that long. If they had free massage with blowjob and drinks I still wouldn't wanna stand in line for 3 fucking hours.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2011)

I got to the line this morning within 2 minutes of opening, fucking 4 hour wait. Fuck that shit, I'll just play it when it comes out, I just wanted a hat anyhow.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 29, 2011)

TehVenom said:


> If they had free massage with blowjob and drinks I still wouldn't wanna stand in line for 3 fucking hours.





Yeh.. ill have it pre-ordered by end of sep, or mid-october at the latest. Hopefully amazon will be able to get it to me on release day. At the least, ima have it next day'd


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 29, 2011)

Newegg was giving $12 discounts to preorders a few weeks ago. Preodered mine from them.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)

I still have to pre-order my copy. :/


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 29, 2011)

Got my shit pre-oredered ages ago, now it's to decide whether or not i go with that collector's edition.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 29, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Got my shit pre-oredered ages ago, now it's to decide whether or not i go with that collector's edition.



Damn thing is $150. Just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 29, 2011)

Well luckily for me, i have the money to throw around. It's probably not worth it but life's full of bad decisions


----------



## Litho (Aug 29, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Well luckily for me, i have the money to throw around. It's probably not worth it but life's full of bad decisions



I want to be you.



Gnome said:


> I got to the line this morning within 2 minutes of opening, fucking 4 hour wait. Fuck that shit, I'll just play it when it comes out, I just wanted a hat anyhow.



You have the hat !?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2011)

*awesome Q&A*


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)

> Will being Guildmaster be more rewarding than in Oblivion?
> Yes, previously you were done with an area of play once you become a Guildmaster, but in Skyrim you will be able to continue with specific guild gameplay after becoming the head of a guild.



Good news, hopefully we have some epic quests once we become a Guildmaster.  Like going together with some of the guild members, Fighters Guild, to fight a pack of dragons or an army of Daedra.  



> Brett asked: Can you summon more than ONE creature (at once) with Conjuration?
> Conjuration has it’s own skill tree.  You start off only able to summon ONE.  Eventually you WILL be able summon up to TWO Atronachs or Reanimated Zombies though.



Fuck yes.



> *Mike, your question about marriage ended up yielding some fantastic feedback!*
> There are hundreds of people that you CAN marry, if they want to marry you.



Fuck.  There goes any hope of those marriageable NPCs having awesome backgrounds/stories.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Pre-ordered on Steam


So pretty sure I have my copy on the release-date 


ALSO FUCK YEAH TF2 HAT :dathat


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 29, 2011)

The pickpocket skill tree looks awesome. Stealing equipped weapons? Fuck yea.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The pickpocket skill tree looks awesome. Stealing equipped weapons? Fuck yea.


yeah, i will pickpocket every at least once.


----------



## Litho (Aug 29, 2011)

> *On your ingame wife:*
> She can carry stuff for you increasing your inventory capacity.  She can cook for you once a day increasing your health.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Ohay, only one disc on the 360.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 29, 2011)

It seems a little less sexist when you realize the same applies for the spouses of female characters, etc. Or same sex partners.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Ohay, only one disc on the 360.



Imagine if the 360 didn't exist.

"Hmm, how can we make this game fit on the 360?" would turn into "Hmm, how much content can we fit on one Blu Ray?".

Answer: 5 times as much.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Or they could just not develop for the 360.

Or grow a pair and shell out for extra discs like Bondi and Rockstar did for L.A. Noire. Amongst other games.


----------



## 115 (Aug 29, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Imagine if the 360 didn't exist.
> 
> "Hmm, how can we make this game fit on the 360?" would turn into "Hmm, how much content can we fit on one Blu Ray?".
> 
> Answer: 5 times as much.



You really, really don't like the 360 do you?


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 29, 2011)

I think it's the setting itself that is inspiring so many Nord characters for first playthrough. It was the first thing I thought of, as well. (I guess it makes sense, since Cyrodil was the crossroads of the Empire, and probably its most racially diverse provence, whereas Skyrim just makes ya think "Nord" right off the bat.)


Sadly, that's how a lot of devs, and especially publishers, treat DLC. Hopefully, Bethesda will continue to do what they did for previous Elder Scrolls games, and provide expansions and continuations, rather than jerking players around on "the rest of" the game, like say, White Knight Chronicle. 

If it's anything like the Shivering Isles, or what I've been told about the Morrowind expansions, I would consider it worth the price.



Mexicano27 said:


> > He wanted to know about the vampires of eastern Skyrim. I told him about the most powerful tribe, the Volkihar, paranoid and cruel, whose very breath could freeze their victims' blood in the veins. I explained to him how they lived beneath the ice of remote and haunted lakes, never venturing into the world of men except to feed.
> >
> > ...
> >
> ...



I can't believe I forgot about that. Just reading it makes me hope there are some frozen lakes, or better yet, ice cave sections in some dungeons, even if they're still being mum about vamps and lycans themselves.



Pilaf said:


> I love the symbol of the Hand of Vivec/Mephala () tattooed on some of the Dunmer faces.
> 
> I love the demonic looking bone structure in the Elf faces, and how the Altmer look nearly as wicked as the others.
> 
> The Beast races surpass my wildest expectations. Truly animal-like this time, not just strange people who appear to be wearing animal masks.



I know. Given what happened to Morrowind in the intervening 200 years, I wonder if symbols like the Hand of Vivec have taken on a new tone or meaning in Dunmer culture, and what other institutions, such as the Tongs, have adapted to events.

I'm especially digging the Bosmer character designs. Compared to the lore, Oblivion Bosmer looked and sounded like creampuffs. To say nothing of the Kahjiit, most of whom looked like King from Tekken.



Pilaf said:


> If you don't like gay marriage in Skyrim, don't get gay married in Skyrim. Problem solved... Just because you can do something doesn't mean you have to.



Or that you necessarily should. Some of the wisest advice I've heard in my life. If a player has that much of an issue with something, they should just stick to what they're comfortable with.

Personally, though, I've found most of the fun in a sandbox game lies in stepping outside of your own experience and comfort zone, and toying with alternate identities, and making decisions you tend to avoid in real life. I've played characters that were an extension of myself in-game, and I've played characters whose values and priorities were totally different from my own, just for a change of pace.



Pilaf said:


> Some people are disappointed because apparently weapon and armor degradation is out ,but considering all the new things we can do with smithing I'm not that worried about it. It wasn't terribly realistic or immersive to bang a leather cuirass with a hammer in the wilderness and magically repair it. I much prefer the idea of upgrading weapons and armor myself with consumable materials, or making new weapons and armor. My guy is going to be full melee barbarian/rogue type badass so he's going to be needing some good gear, and I love the idea he can make it himself. I never liked that in Morrowind or Oblivion you could break your sword fairly easily in combat and end up unarmed. That would happen very rarely in real life. A well made sword will get a nick or two now and then and need sharpening but if it actually breaks on the battlefield it's poorly made, and I don't believe Tamriel's smiths are all incompetent morons.



Yeah, it would have been better to have some balance, say, rather than "0" for armor or weapons breaking, merely dropping down to "1" would give them minimum attack/defense stats until repaired. If it wasn't for the Repair Hammers occupying real estate in our inventory, we would have had to go running back to town whenever our gear got busted up. Personally, when I'm out exploring, I never liked going back to town until I'd either completed quests I set out do, or reached my looting limit.



> Also, Pete Hines confirmed in a tweet that Khajiit have an unarmed bonus - a claw attack racial perk.



Cool. And even if weapons don't break, I would assume there's still skill perks for Disarm, so I hope there's a couple base Unarmed skills, maybe in one of the other combat skill trees? Just as a backup plan, so you can escape and/or re-equip if your weapons is disarmed or stolen? I wouldn't expect it to believably be any match against an armed opponent, but it would make a useful defense/retreat option.



> If the game is proving to be unbalanced in an unexpected way, that can be fixed on the fly too. And these fixes?Howard prefers to call them "improvements"? will take effect fast. "We can change stats on a sword and it will be available to everyone in a few hours," he said.



Yeah, I'm also kinda worried about it being "mandatory"-- PS3's rather pushy about that. There've been a couple times where I couldn't even play a game because the game was demanding an "update" while my internet was down. 



soulnova said:


> I'll try to make a descendant of my last character in Oblivion.



Hmm... Descendants, I hadn't thought of that. But can think of one or two of my Oblivion characters that might make an interesting ancestor to one of my Skyrim characters...



Eternal Goob said:


> Good news, hopefully we have some epic quests once we become a Guildmaster.



Yeah, back when I was fantasizing about Oblivion expansions, one of my main ideas was a series of "Guild Master Quests" that would take you on guild business in other provinces, for instance. Just having more compelling things to do than collecting stipends, listening to names and places you'll never get to see, or fighting exotic animals every time you walk into the Arena, would be fun.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> The pickpocket skill tree looks awesome. Stealing equipped weapons? Fuck yea.



Looks like I'm going to have even more fun being a thief!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 29, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Imagine if the 360 didn't exist.
> 
> "Hmm, how can we make this game fit on the 360?" would turn into "Hmm, how much content can we fit on one Blu Ray?".
> 
> Answer: 5 times as much.



Yea, I was wondering this as well. I'm not against the 360, but Its kinda lame how so much disc space is being practically wasted


----------



## Litho (Aug 29, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> It seems a little less sexist when you realize the same applies for the spouses of female characters, etc. Or same sex partners.



Yeah, realized this aswell, but still when I read it I was amused^^


Say, dear Elder Scrolls fans, I am ashamed to say I missed out on Morrowind, and I'm not familiar with the story. Or even most of the general lore. I would like to know everything I can on the Dunmer though. Not just history but anything about the dark elves and their culture. What articles or ingame books should I deffinately read?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

You'd actually be surprised about how much space is used on a typical ps3 exclusive. Infamous 2 only had 14gb and Infamous 1 had far less than that. Heavy Rain only used up 16gb-20gb and the highest amount of space used on a ps3 game is currently FF13 (@ 34gb) and MGS4 in second (Roughly 30gb IIRC.) Both of which had cinematics / audio take up the majority of the space used.

It's not really game content that takes up the most space, but rather cinematics and high quality audio. You can fit a ton of content into 1 DVD disc at the cost of lower quality / less cinematics.

What you are really saying when you say "You can fit 5x as much content on a Blu-Ray" is "How many cinematics we can fit on this disc."

Just sayin from personal experience / Blu-Ray ripping.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You'd actually be surprised about how much space is used on a typical ps3 exclusive. Infamous 2 only had 14gb and Infamous 1 had far less than that. Heavy Rain only used up 16gb-20gb and the highest amount of space used on a ps3 game is currently FF13 (@ 34gb) and MGS4 in second (Roughly 30gb IIRC.) Both of which had cinematics / audio take up the majority of the space used.
> 
> It's not really game content that takes up the most space, but rather cinematics and high quality audio. You can fit a ton of content into 1 DVD disc at the cost of lower quality / less cinematics.
> 
> ...



Not really.

If you keep the audio/cinematic quality the same, the content can increase 5 fold. Yeah, uncompressed audio, uncompressed textures, and cinematics do take up a lot of space. But if you keep those things just as compressed as they are on a DVD you can add 5 times that much onto a Blu Ray. 

I'm sure Skyrim will have uncompressed textures and higher quality audio on the PS3, like Fallout 3 and New Vegas. But that's only a few more gigs. If they didn't have to worry about making all the content fit on the 360, they could add a lot more. It's impossible to split a game like Skyrim in two or three parts because you can go anywhere and do anything at any time, so multiple discs are not an option.

I'm sure they cut a ton of weapons, clothing, and maybe even dungeons because it was pushing the game just a gig or two too far for the 360. And since they want the game to be equal on all systems, the PS3 and PC get the shaft.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

Open World games are a bit of a different story, but the rule generally still applies. Sure, you can fit 5 times the content, but would you? No game has ever filled a Blu-Ray disc simply because there was no need too. Even if the cinematic / texture quality remains the same and they decided to add more content, I seriously doubt it would surpass more than 15-16gb. Textures and models would be the same, so there actually wouldn't be much space to add with adding much more content. They can keep adding quite a bit of content using what they have and not adding new textures / cinematics. What would most likely increase is more models, textures, and texture sizes. You would see more variety but you wouldn't really see more content. There's a lot of added bonuses with Blu-Ray discs, but generally speaking more content and things to do wouldn't necessarily be added to it. Just a few added bonuses. 

What takes up the most space on a disc:

1. CGI
2. Textures / Models
3. Audio
4. Scripts / Content 

The majority of things to do is at the very bottom and takes the least amount of space by far. You can script a quest and only have it take up a few megabytes depending on the way they execute it. You can even add new areas while barely taking up any space on the disc. The only thing you will be seeing in a bigger disc + exclusivity is more variety and possibly more weapons / armor due to more textures being available.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Open World games are a bit of a different story, but the rule generally still applies. Sure, you can fit 5 times the content, but would you? No game has ever filled a Blu-Ray disc simply because there was no need too. Even if the cinematic / texture quality remains the same and they decided to add more content, I seriously doubt it would surpass more than 15-16gb. Textures and models would be the same, so there actually wouldn't be much space to add with adding much more content. They can keep adding quite a bit of content using what they have and not adding new textures / cinematics. What would most likely increase is more models, textures, and texture sizes. You would see more variety but you wouldn't really see more content. There's a lot of added bonuses with Blu-Ray discs, but generally speaking more content and things to do wouldn't necessarily be added to it. Just a few added bonuses.
> 
> What takes up the most space on a disc:
> 
> ...



I think you underestimate 50gigs VS. 11 gigs.

Even if they uncompressed EVERYTHING in Skyrim, there would still be a ton or room for extra content on a Blu Ray. Maybe that means more variety... maybe it's more armor and weapons... maybe it's a few more dungeons... whatever it is, it's still something that COULD have been there but is not going to be there because it would make the 360 version inferior.

That sucks. I would enjoy more varied NPC... more textures... more weapons... more armor... more dungeons... more quests... 

So would all the other PS3 and PC players I'm sure.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

I see where you're coming from with this, but also look at this from a developers point of view.

How much development time will it take to fill those 50gigs compared to releasing it now? Many more years. I'm not underestimating it, I know very well how much could be put into there if it isn't videos / audio. However, if they actually did take the time to fill that with new content... you're looking at many, many more years of development time. The potential is there, but it will not be used unless there is a dedicated developer who does not care about losing money.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I see where you're coming from with this, but also look at this from a developers point of view.
> 
> How much development time will it take to fill those 50gigs compared to releasing it now? Many more years. I'm not underestimating it, I know very well how much could be put into there if it isn't videos / audio. However, if they actually did take the time to fill that with new content... you're looking at many, many more years of development time. The potential is there, but it will not be used unless there is a dedicated developer who does not care about losing money.



You're right, but I'm not expecting them to fill the entire disc.

It would just be a lot better for everyone if the 360 used Blu Ray or something with more space. That way, the developers are never constrained. It would never be a question of "can we add this into the game?".

I guarantee they had to cut a lot of little things out of the game that they shouldn't of had to. Maybe it was just a few clothing items. Maybe a few swords. Maybe even a random quest. But if they're always constrained by the space of a DVD, they'll never deliver on a games full potential, even within the same development time.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

They wouldn't be that constrained if the game had a "Must install" feature, but that isn't going to happen since it's Microsoft. 

But my point still stands: With the same amount of development time, the only differences you would see is upgraded texture sizes and the little things they had to cut out. It's really nothing major since major takes more development time.

This brings up a bigger point though: If Bethesda went PS3 / PC without 360,or include a mandatory installation, what would they do with all of that space / potential?


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Take another fifteen years to finish the game.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> They wouldn't be that constrained if the game had a "Must install" feature, but that isn't going to happen since it's Microsoft.
> 
> But my point still stands: With the same amount of development time, the only differences you would see is upgraded texture sizes and the little things they had to cut out. It's really nothing major since major takes more development time.
> 
> This brings up a bigger point though: If Bethesda went PS3 / PC without 360,or include a mandatory installation, what would they do with all of that space / potential?



Probably add a lot more unique NPC's, a few more dungeons, a lot more random encounters/side quests, a lot more weapons/items/equipment, completely uncompress all the textures and audio, and add spears  .

It wouldn't take much extra development time, if any, because they wouldn't be worried about how much content they can fit into the game from the very start of development. 

It wouldn't be about adding a ridiculous amount of content compared to what they have now. It would just add all the things they had to cut over the whole development cycle. Which would add up in the end.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Take another fifteen years to finish the game.





I can't even begin to imagine how wonderful of a world they would create if they had that much time to work with and had no worries in regards to storage space.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2011)

Or they could get caught behind constantly in technology and remake it 10 times.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm willing to bet most of the people working on it would kill themselves. Most video game developers already feel drained from the average development time of a video game in this gen with only a two to three year development time most of which is spent on absurdly long work hours. It's quite brutal. It'd go the way of Duke Nukem Forever, pass through three developers (and a fourth tacked on for shoehorned multiplayer) and end up sucking.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2011)

Not to mention the ridiculous cost of game development, they would probably lose money making it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

That, too. Since it's not Call of Duty it wouldn't make obscene sales. The publishers would probably hog most of the income to make up for their own losses first. The developers would have to let people go, probably even shut down shop. Not to mention how many familial relationships would be shattered.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)

Don't kill my wild dreams so cruelly.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Just stating the facts, my good sir.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 30, 2011)

TehVenom said:


> Yeah, realised this aswell, but still when I read it I was amused^^
> 
> 
> Say, dear Elder Scrolls fans, I am ashamed to say I missed out on Morrowind, and I'm not familiar with the story. Or even most of the general lore. I would like to know everything I can on the Dunmer though. Not just history but anything about the dark elves and their culture. What articles or ingame books should I deffinately read?




Wow..that's a big, big request. How much time are you willing to set aside exactly? Don't expect a tidy little summary. I'll get back to you on this after work.


----------



## Litho (Aug 30, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Wow..that's a big, big request. How much time are you willing to set aside exactly? Don't expect a tidy little summary. I'll get back to you on this after work.



Well, maybe trying to read everything would be way too much work judging from your reply? I've no idea how expansive the lore is... But I'd already be happy if you could point me to the most important or informative or most fun/interesting texts, just want to learn more about them^^
In any case thanks for giving it some thought and some of your time.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 30, 2011)

Reading just everything on the Dunmer or Morrowind would take ten hours or more in my estimation, not to mention the rest of the lore. It's that expansive. Here's my brief synopsis of the Dunmer and their history. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



After the Convention that resulted in the creation of Nirn (probably over 2 hours worth of reading material on the origin of the world alone. Seriously a whole other story) the earliest inhabitants of what would become Tamriel were aboriginal beast-peoples including the ancestors of Khajiit, Argonians and several races that are sadly now extinct. To the North was the continent of Atmora, where the Nedes lived. These were a race of fair skinned Men, the likely ancestors of Nords, Imperials and the mannish blood in Bretons. To the West was Yokuda where a darker skinned type of human lived, who would become Redguards. Somewhere far to the South or Southwest was lost Aldmeris, from which the Elves sat sail. Far to the east was the mysterious continent of Akavir, on which many beast people and dragons lived. There were one or two other interesting but less consequential sub continents.

The Aldmer arrived in Tamriel somewhere during what is called the Merethic Era, before the Ages of Men. This original race of Elves, still pure blooded and resembling perhaps a more godly and powerful version of what we'd call Altmer, made settlements all along the coast of Tamriel, and eventually moved farther inland. They established several kingdoms and built what would later be the Imperial City and White Gold Tower. The ones who stayed in Cyrodill became Ayleids. Others settled in the Summerset Isles and became the ancestors of Altmer. There were other tribes which would eventually become Falmer (Snow Elves of Skyrim, presumed extinct) and Bosmer.


Late in the Merethic Era, a splinter group of the Aldmer settlers of what would later be called Morrowind, called the Dwemer, established their own society in the mountain ranges of Vvardenfell. Later still, a group of dissident Aldmer on the Summerset Isles began to follow the teachings of a prophet named Veloth, who was under the instruction of three Good Daedra to lead an exodus of his followers into the promised land of Veloth/Resdayn. 


 They began their pilgrimage to establish a new society far away from what they considered the corrupt, effeminate and decadent Aldmer society. An elite group of Aldmer following the demigod Trinimac would have none of this and ambushed them in the mountains between Cyrodill and what would become High Rock. These were the early days before the strong barriers between Oblivion and Mundus were erected, so Veloth was able to summon Boethiah the Daedric Prince. He ate Trinimac and spoke in his voice, calling him a liar, and then defecated his remains onto the dirt. The remains stirred and formed into a green monster, Malacath. The Aldmer who followed him became the Orcs, and in confusion and dismay they fled into the Dragontail and Wrothgarian mountain ranges and would remain a pariah folk for many centuries.

Veloth's people settled in the promised land and called themselves Chimer or Changed Ones. Under his leadership and instruction in the early days, the Chimer learned the virtues of the three Good Daedra. The Temple was established. Boethiah, Azura and Mephala taught the Chimer, through Veloth, how to establish what they considered a proper mortal society. All other Daedra, especially the House of Troubles (Mehrunes Dagon, Sheogorath, Molag Bal and Malacath) were considered evil spirits. The Aedra were considered tricksters and liars. After Veloth had taught them everything he could and Chimer culture was established, he passed away.

Over the years the land of Veloth became politically divided. The groups who wanted to live simply and worship their Ancestors including the Good Daedra went to live in the ashes and became Ashlanders. The more civilized and aggressively expansionist Chimer established Great Houses under the instruction of Boethiah's priests. These Houses were Redoran, Indoril, Hlaalu, Dres, Telvanni and Dagoth. There was another House, which was composed of the Dwemer, the neighbors of the Chimer. They weren't always allies. Sharp religious and cultural differences meant years of conflict, but eventually the Chimer and Dwemer united when an alliance between the Hortator, Indoril Nerevar and Dumac of the Dwarves fought off a mutual ally - the hated Nords who kept trying to invade Morrowind.  After many bloody wars the Nords were finally beaten back into Skyrim and didn't trouble them again for a long time.


 At some point, Indoril Nerevar went to visit his friend Dumac and discovered a horrible artifact - the Heart of Lorkhan - buried under Red Mountain. The Dwemer were planning on performing some kind of ritual on it, possibly to attempt to make themselves gods, or some other aim. Nerevar felt this was a blasphemous action and summoned his allies, Voryn Dagoth, Almalexia his wife, Vivec and Sotha Sil. They led an elite force into Red Mountain and fought the Dwemer who lived there. Dumac was killed but mortally wounded Nerevar and Voryn Dagoth in the process. The High Priest of the Dwarves, Kagranac, somehow finished the ritual on the Heart and all the surviving Dwemer disappeared forever. The remaining healthy leaders of the Chimer, the Tribunal composed of Vivec, Almalexia and Sotha Sil brought the tools before their wounded friends. Apparently Dagoth and Nerevar were healed enough to survive. Dagoth was entrusted with the tools to guard them in the Heart Chamber while the others retreated to decide what to do with them. Nerevar prayed to Azura and was told they were wicked and should be destroyed. He brought this news to the Tribunal, but they weren't so sure. Nerevar passed away soon after. Whether from his wounds or from some treachery of the Tribunal is not fully canonized. What we do know is that Sotha Sil the wizard decided to use the tools "for the greater good of our people."

continued


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 30, 2011)

continued 

*Spoiler*: __ 




The Tribunal returned to Red Mountain. Dagoth had become quite raving mad and refused to give up the magical tools. He was driven off deeper under the mountain and assumed possibly dead from his wounds. The Tribunal used a ritual to bind themselves to Lorkhan's Heart and become gods. Azura appeared and was extremely angry, saying they had forgotten their place. She cursed their entire race, turning the skin ashen grey and the eyes red. Sotha Sil mocked her and told her the age of Daedra had ended, and the Tribunal were the true gods. She promised them she would bring Nerevar back to life through reincarnation for revenge eventually, and left. The Dunmer wept at their new ugly appearance but Sotha Sil spoke to them and told them it was a blessing, not a curse, and an indication they had evolved beyond their former selves into something glorious. 

Many centuries passed before the prophecy came to pass. In the mean time, the Tribunal found that over the years their god powers needed recharging at Red Mountain and they made pilgrimages there. Their Temple flourished under their guidance and they fended off invasions from Akavir and from the Men races several times. After a particularly bloody war with Reman Cyrodill and later one with Tiber Septim, the Tribune named Vivec signed an Armistice to become an Imperial Province with the provision they keep their religious and cultural practices like slavery.

 One year when bathing in the heart glow in Red Mountain, they were suddenly and quite unexpectedly ambushed by Dagoth and some of his kinsmen. They had survived after all, and somehow made themselves gods as well. The Tribunal were wounded but being gods survived and fled. They were weakening, though, unable to any longer recharge their powers. They decided the best they could do would be to erect a magical barrier or Ghost Fence around the mountain to keep Dagoth Ur and his Blight from spreading and corrupting the Dunmer people. Year after year they got weaker and weaker until they were no longer able to walk among the people and perform miracles and leadership feats. They had to spend all their time and energy in deep meditation, focusing on keeping the Ghost Fence strong. Almalexia eventually gave in to despair and gave up her effort. Sotha Sil became obsessed with mechanical things and gave up as well. Late in the Third Era only Vivec still struggled to maintain the Fence all by himself, and his powers were waning.


 At around this time a prison from the Imperial City was sent on a boat to the district of Vvardenfell. Landing in a small port town this unknown person was sent to deliver an encoded message to a man who turned out to be an undercover Blade. Through months of questing and diplomatic actions, this unknown hero was discovered to match the Nerevarine prophecy which had been suppressed harshly by the Temple for centuries. He or She also managed to unite the Great Houses and became the Hortator or War Chief like Nerevar in ancient days. This got the attention of Vivec, who summoned this Nerevarine before him, where he instructed the hero to gather the lost Tools of Kagranac and remove the enchantments on the heart. This would rob the Tribunal of their god powers but also Dagoth Ur and his kinsmen. House Dagoth could then finally be destroyed and would threaten Morrowind no more. 

The Nerevarine completed the task he or she was set out to do, and was rewarded by Azura with an enchanted ring. This person then went on to visit the city of Mournhold to investigate an attempt on his/her life by the Dark Brotherhood. After a convoluted series of missions it was discovered that the goddess Almalexia had gone insane after losing her powers. She had murdered Sotha Sil and planned to murder Vivec and the Nerevarine. The Nerevarine managed to slay the now mortal goddess.


Whether or not Vivec was eventually slain, simply died or old age or otherwise disappeared is a matter of debate. Some claim he managed to ascend to a higher plane of existence. In any event the powers he used to protect his people were gone, and this was a very bad thing because many centuries ago, the Daedric Prince Sheogorath in a fit of rage and jealousy hurled a giant meteor at Vivec City. Vivec managed to stop it in midair just before impact with his divine powers, but warned that if the love for the Tribunal ever failed it would destroy Morrowind. With Vivec gone or dead it was only a matter of time before the meteor came crashing down and the enchantment broke. A sorcerer named Vuhon managed to create a device of metal and magic to hold the meteor in place, but at a heavy cost - it had to consume the souls of the living. Eventually this became too much of a strain, and Vuhon began to search for a special kind of soul that would last longer. He enraged his colleague and friend Sul by choosing his fiance for this task. The two fought and in the process the machine was destroyed. 

The meteor immediately plummeted towards the city with the exact same velocity and power as the day it fell from heaven. The impact was huge, destroying Vivec City entirely and several of the plantations and settlements for miles around. As if this were not a big enough tragedy it set off a huge eruption at Red Mountain, blanketing the entire island with ash and lava, killing almost everyone on the Vvardenfell district. The ash and lava also damaged many parts of the northern landlocked sections of Morrowind. In their weakened and confused state, the remaining Dunmer were caught completely off guard by an invasion of Argonians from Black Marsh, ready to get payback for centuries of slavery. A few escaped into Cyrodill and other provinces. The rest were slaughtered. The entire Dunmer culture and race was decimated. This event took place just a few years after Oblivion. It's been two centuries now. It'll be interesting to see how the Dunmer are faring in Skyrim.


----------



## Litho (Aug 30, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Reading just everything on the Dunmer or Morrowind would take ten hours or more in my estimation, not to mention the rest of the lore. It's that expansive. Here's my brief synopsis of the Dunmer and their history.



I found that a very enjoyable read, thank you. Though I suspect you enjoyed writing it aswell^^ Anyway +rep for you.
Did you make the Dunmer picture used for your avatar yourself?

edit: can't rep you right now, apparantly I already did too recently


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 30, 2011)

I jacked the avatar from a Deviantart picture I really like. The sig is a reference to the sacking of the Redoran capital of AldRuhn during the events of the Oblivion crisis. Cyrodill wasn't the only country hit by the gates. A Great Gate or two was opened in Morrowind, and the Redoran council and many of their warriors were completely destroyed. This Great House was endangered already by the time the meteor crushed Morrowind, but they were my favorite Great House being noble warriors and poets, and I admired and respected them the most, so let's never forget them. If I made a Dunmer battlemage in Skyrim I'm going to roleplay him as being a descendant of a Redoran knight.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

Can this game hurry up and come out so I can experience the hype for this series already.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 31, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Can this game hurry up and come out so I can experience the hype for this series already.


Rushing a game's development. What do you think this is, Dragon Age 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, cause you know, Elder Scrolls never has any glitches


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 31, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how wonderful of a world they would create if they had that much time to work with and had no worries in regards to storage space.



.hack level stuff, mayhap?


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, cause you know, Elder Scrolls never has any glitches



Bethesda can't catch every little bug and I rather like walking through rocks.  



Wolfarus said:


> .hack level stuff, mayhap?



I have only seen a few episodes of one .hack anime, know almost nothing about it.  :/


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 31, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Can this game hurry up and come out so I can experience the hype for this series already.



The average timespan between Elder Scrolls games is five years, give or take. You can't rush epicness.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 31, 2011)

new preview


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, cause you know, Elder Scrolls never has any glitches



Ah that can be fix but a poor game can't the date is 11.11.11 so they can be epic and take there time why change that?


----------



## Litho (Aug 31, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> new preview



woop woop!
Hope this is a good one.
Some of them were very fun to read and some were 

edit: Eh, he only had 20 minutes so he didn't get to do much.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 31, 2011)

*sigh* Would it be possible for a journalist to play this game who's actually capable of not randomly killing livestock and innocent NPCs? I get the impression some of these people think just because you _can_ do some things in the Elder Scrolls that means you _should_. These games have always allowed wanton destruction but they don't really reward it. Most of the people I know who hated Morrowind and Oblivion hated them for the rather childish reason that the game actually punishes them for openly being a dick. What a shocker! (That is, the ones who weren't just too stupid to figure out where to go in a non linear game. You'd be amazed how many mouth breathers whine and complain that anything more in depth than caw of doody is confusing.)


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 31, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I have only seen a few episodes of one .hack anime, know almost nothing about it.  :/



Well, take wow, and its pw-mmo type gameplay, now make it presented in true VR-style, and you pretty much have the basics of the .hack game. Ive only seen the "legend of the twilight" installment of the franchise, though.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Rushing a game's development. What do you think this is, Dragon Age 2?



Patience is for women


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2011)

> As I approached the end of my demo, I walked through two small villages and torched every single chicken I could find. The villagers seemed indifferent at first, but quickly got angrier and more disapproving as I continued to ignite their livestock



Now that's something I shall do.  Always hated for chickens in Ocarina of Time and how they wouldn't die and would gang up on me.


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 1, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The sig is a reference to the sacking of the Redoran capital of AldRuhn during the events of the Oblivion crisis. Cyrodill wasn't the only country hit by the gates. A Great Gate or two was opened in Morrowind, and the Redoran council and many of their warriors were completely destroyed. This Great House was endangered already by the time the meteor crushed Morrowind, but they were my favorite Great House being noble warriors and poets, and I admired and respected them the most, so let's never forget them. If I made a Dunmer battlemage in Skyrim I'm going to roleplay him as being a descendant of a Redoran knight.



I think reading all of that made up my mind. I was previously teetering between Dunmer and Bosmer for my Elf playthrough, but I think you just made up my mind to take Dunmer for a test spin first, and probably try to work in some reference to Redoran. I'll probably also try to incorporate the Hand of Vivec symbol, since I suspect it is one that is still of great importance to them, even 200+ years after the end of the Tribunal.



Pilaf said:


> *sigh* Would it be possible for a journalist to play this game who's actually capable of not randomly killing livestock and innocent NPCs? I get the impression some of these people think just because you *can* do some things in the Elder Scrolls that means you *should*. These games have always allowed wanton destruction but they don't really reward it. Most of the people I know who hated Morrowind and Oblivion hated them for the rather childish reason that the game actually punishes them for openly being a dick. What a shocker! (That is, the ones who weren't just too stupid to figure out where to go in a non linear game. You'd be amazed how many mouth breathers whine and complain that anything more in depth than Caw of Doody is confusing.)



lol, yeah, but watching other people go on a rampage can be entertaining. When most people hear "sandbox" they usually think of Grand Theft Auto, hell my roommate described Oblivion's Thieves Guild and DB questlines as Grand Theft Tamriel. 

I once let a friend of mine fire up my PS3 version, and he built a burly, shirtless Nord who just ran around attacking things, though I was nice enough to start him out on the easiest difficulty setting. He caused quite a scene in the Market District, killed at least half a dozen Legion soldiers, and several random NPC's before getting curb-stomped by Gin-Wulm. He just wasn't takin' any of my friend's shit that day! 

Of course, this was the same guy who barely survived the tutorial dungeon, antagonizing the Blades by repeatedly punching Emperor Uriel, only by persuading him that there would be more things to kill once he got out of the sewers.

My roommate, on the other hand, created a Breton mage character, more preoccupied with fashion than armor. He went out and killed some things in the overworld, then went and killed himself by taking a flying leap from the upper balcony into the Elder Council Chamber. 

Whereas, when I got decided to try suicide with my Kahjiit thief/assassin, I decided to go big, taking a flying leap off of Dive Rock. With Expert Acrobatics, Fortify Acrobatics, Feather, several enchanted items, and the Boots of Springheel Jack glitch. Quite the view, going down. 



> As I approached the end of my demo, I walked through two small villages and torched every single chicken I could find.



Shale Approves +10 



Eternal Goob said:


> Now that's something I shall do. Always hated for chickens in Ocarina of Time and how they wouldn't die and would gang up on me.



Yeah, but then you wouldn't be able to parachicken.


----------



## Litho (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, I've tried to get friends into it aswell. Surprisingly it's not an easy series to love. You need to have imagination and immerse yourself in the world. Some gamers have played too many shooters I guess. 

I have one friend, who I got into Oblivion for a while when I just got it. He enjoyed it at first. He didn't suck quite as much as what Neko-Sennin described as he did quests and such and didn't go on random rampages. Also, he loved stealing shit. He always stole silver for some reason. On my PC he did thieves guild and fighters guild quests mostly. He copied the game. But all he ever did, I think, is kill someone as soon as possible and join DB. He never went to higher levels. So last few years he claims he doesn't like the series, calls it boring... Hard to convince him he deffinately hasn't seen half of the game. I say 'how can you call it boring, you can do anything the fuck you want, it has tons of content and a huge territory to explore.' But like I said, you have to have imagination and allow yourself to get into the world and your own story. Also one of his biggest complaints was "the action is too slow", when you use weapons and such he says he remembers his sword waving super slow, action being too boring. Well he mostly used claymores I suspect, so how supernaturally fast does he expect to swing a sword that long? Also, it's supposed to be more of an RPG experience than an action game, but with Elder Scrolls I admit the action's important.

Anyway I managed to get him a little excited for Skyrim, or at least convinced him to give it a chance. One of the things I convinced him with was saying that the action has been improved, amongst some other stuff I can't remember. Also I reminded him of his days of stealing everyones shit which he loved to do. 

The reason I even care so much, is because I'm much more able to enjoy something when I can talk about it with someone else and share experiences. Makes you feel like what you do in the game has _some_ level of importance even in the real world lol.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

Honestly, part of why I couldn't get into oblivion previously is because of the action. Don't get me wrong I acknowledge that Oblivion was a great game, but it just wasn't for me. It kinda was just swingswingswingswingswingswingdead. Maybe I just saw some bad footage or something, but it seemed really boring in comparison to the combat in this.

For this game, the improvements in the leveling, action, and the design of the world have really got me interested.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 1, 2011)

If you think the combat system is boring then get a combat overhaul mod. I use deadly Reflexes. It makes the combat way more deadly, by upping damage output and punishing you for spamming the same move too much.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

Frostman said:


> If you think the combat system is boring then get a combat overhaul mod. I use deadly Reflexes. It makes the combat way more deadly, by upping damage output and punishing you for spamming the same move too much.



If only i had a solid gaming PC


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2011)

*new articles*


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2011)

> We may not kill everyone in the massive world of Skyrim, Howard told me, though obviously some have tried such slaughters in previous games made or overseen by his studio. "Central" characters in Skyrim will not die.



Damn it.  I liked killing everyone in Morrowind, it's a shame that Bethesda won't be including that aspect.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 1, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Damn it.  I liked killing everyone in Morrowind, it's a shame that Bethesda won't be including that aspect.


Mods have removed such limitations before. The turds in Little Lamplight were a target in the early days after FO3's release.


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Mods have removed such limitations before. The turds in Little Lamplight were a target in the early days after FO3's release.



I know but will those mods have an alternate way to beat the game if you kill important quest figures?  It's unlikely in my opinion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2011)

some girl that got to play skyrim.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 1, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I know but will those mods have an alternate way to beat the game if you kill important quest figures?  It's unlikely in my opinion.


You could break Morrowind's main quest if you kill _every_ important NPC before completing their portion of the main quest. (Specifically Vivec and Yagrum Bargarn.) In this, Morrowind differs from Oblivion (sans essential NPCs) only in having more. I think this is a good feature to have as it adds truly heavy consequences to actions. It was a feature of some older RPGs and I never felt frustrated when I had to restart (or... reload) after making stupid or reckless decisions. I figure that's the idea of _being_ able to kill anyone in the game.

I think I've seen mods to the main quest for Oblivion though. (Simply getting killable essentials is a simple change in an ini file.) I've never bothered with them as I just added content, and ignored Martin and Dagon after playing through a couple times. If you really care so much you can _do it yourself_ and not be bound by what Bethesda or other modders do.

In the end, I think it should be possible to be a genocidal maniac--and still be able to complete the main story--if it makes sense.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2011)

I like how they stole the look of holding spells in your hand from Bioshock


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I like how they stole the look of holding spells in your hand from Bioshock


They should get sued


----------



## Frostman (Sep 1, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> In the end, I think it should be possible to be a genocidal maniac--and still be able to complete the main story--if it makes sense.



Yea, but don't expect a thank you for it.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I like how they stole the look of holding spells in your hand from Bioshock



I love how they stole the concept of using a joystick from pong. 

Since we were talking about Tamrielic races earlier, Lady Nerevar at the official forums put together a good list of the races and their ancestors.



Key:

    * Black: Currently living races.
    * Red: Extinct races.
    * Gray: Races which evolved into other races.



Notes:

    * "Nedic Peoples" includes Nedes, Kothri, and all other manish races indigenous to Tamriel.
    * Akaviri races have been excluded for lack of information about them, as have Sload, Imga, Dreugh, and others.
    * "Ehlnofey" are Elven races on Aldmeris/at the convention. "Aldmer" are Elven races originating in Summurset.

My notes:

* Before anyone points out that Falmer are supposed to be extinct, or devolved into Rieklings, a recent article lists them as enemies hidden in remote dungeons of Skyrim, so they're still around.

* The idea that Nedes originated in Atmora is disputed by some of the newer lore which lists them as aboriginal men from the main continent of Tamriel, living alongside beast races. This list assumes the latter.

*Contrary to popular belief, Bretons are not the descendants of Altmer and Nords. Neither of these groups are actually their earliest ancestors. The Direnni clan of Elves were a type of Elf that did not settle in the Summerset Isles, and were never Aldmer nor Altmer. The Bretons were already there when the Nords first set foot in High Rock. Therefore we can assume them to be a mongrel race bred from Nedic slaves and Direnni clan Elves.

*There's either evidence supporting the continued existence or a lack of evidence supporting the extinction of Wild Elves and Direnni. 

*Though this version of the bloodline doesn't represent it, it's a plausible and fairly popularly repeated theory that the Akaviri races are descendants of the Wandering Ehlnofey or another group of Et'Ada offspring who settled Akavir. For some reason Lady N doesn't include them in this particular list, probably because it centers around Tamriel and its sub continents, but they're descended from the Divines, and the same set as Humans and Elves. I'd place the Sloads in a similar category, although some consider them beasts from an unnamed and alien world. I base my personal hypothesis on the Akaviri races being of kin blood based on a passage from the : _"Akaviri surnames are rare and prized possessions among the Cyrodilic citizenry of today, and there are trace facial features of the Akaviri in many distinguished Cyrodilic families"_

*Argonians, being descended from Hist and not Et'Ada are truly the most alien race in the Elder Scrolls with the exception of Daedra.


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2011)

> You could break Morrowind's main quest if you kill every important NPC before completing their portion of the main quest. (Specifically Vivec and Yagrum Bargarn.)



Forgot about that since I always liked Yagrum too much to ever kill him. 



> I think this is a good feature to have as it adds truly heavy consequences to actions. It was a feature of some older RPGs and I never felt frustrated when I had to restart (or... reload) after making stupid or reckless decisions. I figure that's the idea of being able to kill anyone in the game.



I agree with you 100%, the Elder Scrolls games are all about choice and the more choices that you can whether they be good or bad is always a good thing. 



> I think I've seen mods to the main quest for Oblivion though. (Simply getting killable essentials is a simple change in an ini file.) I've never bothered with them as I just added content, and ignored Martin and Dagon after playing through a couple times.



I never looked into those mods as well, mainly stuck to bug fixes, texture packs and FCOM. 



> If you really care so much you can do it yourself and not be bound by what Bethesda or other modders do.



I will attempt to do it though it'll take a while.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2011)

*another article*


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I love how they stole the concept of using a joystick from pong.



It's a nice animation, so it's a good thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 2, 2011)

*article*


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 2, 2011)

Character Creation and some other stuff from PAX:


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Character Creation and some other stuff from PAX:



Only a little over two months left.  

As Bethesda said it looks far more improved when compared to the previous games.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2011)

Only 2 months aye. I can see my japanese homework piling up in my head.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Character Creation and some other stuff from PAX:


look pretty impressive.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 3, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Character Creation and some other stuff from PAX:



Wow,that looks so good!

Goddamnit,November is so far away..


----------



## Mofo (Sep 3, 2011)

They are saying they are not going to fix "entertaining" bugs. Buffoons, what a poor  excuse for shabby betatesting.


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

Mofo said:


> They are saying they are not going to fix "entertaining" bugs. Buffoons, what a poor  excuse for shabby betatesting.



Did they mention what some of those entertaining bugs were?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm assuming bugs like dead NPCs getting stuck on doors, replicating items (lol watermelon pool,) and stuff like that.

Anything that improves the experience.


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't mind replicating items.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2011)

*another article*


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Did they mention what some of those entertaining bugs were?



If I had to guess, probably some of the weird body spasms dead enemies do sometimes, and things like bear rolling. They're really too good to remove from the game and I'm glad they never "fixed" them in Oblivion. There's also things like this one time in Pale Pass when I killed a skeleton and he dropped his katana, and it spun on the blade tip like a top. I laughed about that one for a long time.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> If I had to guess, probably some of the weird body spasms dead enemies do sometimes, and things like bear rolling. They're really too good to remove from the game and I'm glad they never "fixed" them in Oblivion. There's also things like this one time in Pale Pass when I killed a skeleton and he dropped his katana, and it spun on the blade tip like a top. I laughed about that one for a long time.


yeah,they did said that they saw a lot of game play videos of Oblivion to see how people played the game.


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 3, 2011)

Mofo said:


> They are saying they are not going to fix "entertaining" bugs. Buffoons, what a poor  excuse for shabby betatesting.



Actually, from what I read into the article, it sounds like they're doin' it right, and are very much in tune with most of us diehard Elder Scrolls players. I can't speak for everyone, but I am not that bothered by floating rocks, or corpses resting on nothing, or even the occasional item falling through the floor, compared to glitchy quest updates, wonky NPC/dailogue AI, and other quest- if not game-breaking glitches that you had to resort to the Console or mods to get around.

I would gladly take a few more floating rocks, if it means I won't discover 50-60 hours in that I can't complete the main quest because of a minor bug, or some shit like that.



Pilaf said:


> If I had to guess, probably some of the weird body spasms dead enemies do sometimes, and things like bear rolling. They're really too good to remove from the game and I'm glad they never "fixed" them in Oblivion. There's also things like this one time in Pale Pass when I killed a skeleton and he dropped his katana, and it spun on the blade tip like a top. I laughed about that one for a long time.



Yeah, the last time I had that happen playing Oblivion, I couldn't help thinking of Inception.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 3, 2011)

do we know how saving work in this one?
same as in Oblivin perhaps?


I recall entering a "town" and while I was talking with one Npc a mountain Lion attacked and killed another NPC I hadent even had the chance to speak with...(so enter the load and returned again)
However Skyrim sounds to work with far more options so less reason to care about the individual NPC


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

> do we know how saving work in this one?
> same as in Oblivin perhaps?



I don't see why it would change.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 3, 2011)

They better keep their promise with the bug fixes. The bug were you couldn't cure vampireism in console oblivion completely ruined the game for me. Its only just recently that i picked it back up. The PC version though.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sure there will be multiple save slots and a quick save.

It's probably a mistake to think of NPCs as expendable or anything. The radiant story will take care of some of the issues surrounding quest givers dying, but the game still probably won't reward or cater to too much random bloodshed. I think it was meant more for when dragons randomly attack the towns or when a DB quest target is a quest giver or something. If guards or townsfolk see you murder someone there's still penalties for it. Of course, the whole point of stealth killing is NOT being caught, so there's that consideration.

I'll probably make my Breton Nightblade build my DB character. My others will be indifferent to them (Nord barbarian, first character) or outright hostile (Dunmer Redoran Battlemage, second character. Hostile to the DB because they violate the sacred teachings of the Morag Tong, the cult of Mephala who is an important goddess in Dark Elf religion.)




Frostman said:


> They better keep their promise with the bug fixes. The bug were you couldn't cure vampireism in console oblivion completely ruined the game for me. Its only just recently that i picked it back up. The PC version though.




If you're worried about bug fixes, play on the PC or use the PSN/Xbox Live feature. The bug you named was game breaking but was fixed within weeks of release, along with other ones. Bethesda has already said they're going to rely on Steam and player feedback to provide rapid hot fixes. You're not getting the best possible experience with offline play.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 3, 2011)

I've decided Im gonna get this and Arkam City Christmas eve night.

Everything is epicer when first played Christmas eve night. I say so.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2011)

my body is ready to play this game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 4, 2011)

I will have one goal and one goal alone!

"Head North!" That is my goal on my first hour.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like amazon is giving people who pre-order a little bonus : a physical map (which looks like the map that comes with the CE)

And getting it ship'd to me on "release day" pricing is only costing $.99

That cant be right, can it?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 6, 2011)

Old news, really. I've had mine pre ordered for a while now. I've pre ordered the second TES novel, Lord of Souls as well. It ships later this month. For anyone who didn't read The Infernal City yet it might be a good time to read it and also the new one because they fill in some story gaps between Oblivion and Skyrim.


----------



## Litho (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm interested in the lore, but tbh I'll just read some recap of it, have more then enough real-life literature I need to get through.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 7, 2011)

Litho said:


> I'm interested in the lore, but tbh I'll just read some recap of it, have more then enough real-life literature I need to get through.



 is the information you seek, in brief.

 is more of a comprehensive summary of new lore learned in the first novel.

And most importantly -may we never forget this- as one who seeks lore,  is your fishy stick. May you be blessed by it always.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 8, 2011)

Im STRONGLY considering reserving skyrim 


I have a few questions though, i just got into RPG games really bad here in the last 7 months, so i never played oblivion. 



Is that a must do before i get skyrim?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 8, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im STRONGLY considering reserving skyrim
> 
> 
> I have a few questions though, i just got into RPG games really bad here in the last 7 months, so i never played oblivion.
> ...



Not in the least. You don't need to have ever played a single Elder Scrolls game or know a single thing about them to pick up and enjoy this game. Each one is designed with new players in mind. It's similar in a way to the Final Fantasy storylines, except in Tamriel there is a more coherent back story and history whereas in FF it's vaguely the same universe but it jumps around a lot..like alternate dimensions.

There may be certain references to past events that will go over new players' heads, but the basic premise of the Elder Scrolls is that in each game you start out and you're a completely new adventurer from the ones in the past games. You're not the guy or girl from Oblivion. In fact Oblivion was 200 years ago. The world has changed a lot since Oblivion. While that stuff did happen in the past of the world of Skyrim, it's in the distant past. You're a person of two possible genders and ten possible races who is being led to your execution at the front of this game, and you are rescued by a man named Esbern. You don't need to know anything else other than that, because your character sure won't, and you can learn more about the world you're in and the past events of it by talking to NPCs, doing quests and reading books in the game. 

Morrowind was my first TES game, but I learned a lot about what happened in Arena and Daggerfall just by playing it. It's not presented to you in a dumbed down "this is a story" fashion either. You pick up bits and pieces as you go along. Some players will absorb more information than others, depending on how much attention you pay and how much time you spend on things like books (in this game series they're very educational and entertaining.)


In a  nutshell, to make it easier for you: The world you're in is Nirn. The continent is Tamriel. There used to be a mighty Empire in Tamriel over all the provinces and races but it's on the decline because the last of the strongest Imperial bloodline died out 200 years ago. Skyrim, the province this game takes place in, is the homeland of the Nords. Combine the ideas of Norse Mythology, Vikings, Beowulf, etc. but in a different universe with a slightly different history and where the gods actually literally exist and interact with humans, and where elves, magic, beastfolks and things like that exist, etc. and you get a pretty good idea of what this is. Skyrim used to be a big ally of the Empire, lending many of its sons to her Legions, and it was under the control of a High King, loyal to the Empire. The King has died and with the Empire crumbling (the Empire and the Imperial City are in the heartland of Cyrodill, south of Skyrim's border.) and with no High King in Skyrim, civil war has broken out between two factions. One wants to remain in the Empire and the other wants to secede. Amidst all that, the ancient Dragons which have been absent from Tamriel for over a thousand years begin to stir from their slumber.Their true motivation is unknown but it is rumored they serve the ancient and evil god Alduin, who is known to awake and eat the world in its entirety once every eon, and then to sleep again as the world is started over. So basically you're a person of uncertain race and gender who happens to be in a fantasy Norse country, fighting a God and Angels in draconic form in the midst of a civil war. We can have some fun with that, can't we?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 8, 2011)

Whoa  


Thank!!!  


Thats more than i could have got anywhere else  


+reps 



I havent played an elder scrolls game though, thats why i asked, its only like 17 bucks at gamestop so should i ge Oblivion just to get the hang of the game or should i wait to play skyrim and just get blown away?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2011)

*great article*


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 8, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Whoa
> 
> 
> Thank!!!
> ...



Bethesda developed an entirely new game engine for Skyrim, so you can't really prepare for it by playing Oblivion, but Oblivion is a great game in its own right and I'd recommend it to any RPG fan.



Linkdarkside said:


> *great article*




Very useful information in that one.

We learn of the Histskin ability for Argonians (resistance to disease, really a holdover from older games. Apparently their poison resistance has been replaced by a rapid healing spell.) 

Also, you can control animals with a Dragon Shout.

Some enchanted armors reduce mana costs for certain types of spells.

Last but certainly not least, *we can join the Imperial Legion*. Great faction in Morrowind that was missing in Oblivion. Glad to have it back.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 8, 2011)

Got it  


I'll pick it up for a look.


If i dont like it? Take it back. 


God i love gamestop


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

> Some enchanted armors reduce mana costs for certain types of spells.



Interesting and it could be rather useful.    



> Last but certainly not least, we can join the Imperial Legion.



Best news I heard all day.  I loved doing the Legion's quests.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Sep 9, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The King has died and with the Empire crumbling (the Empire and the Imperial City are in the heartland of Cyrodill, south of Skyrim's border.) and with no High King in Skyrim, civil war has broken out between two factions. One wants to remain in the Empire and the other wants to secede.



Has any official comment been made about whether you can decide to support the loyalists or the separatists? I would imagine that's the case (and I recall one of the articles mentioning the rebels are called Stormcloak and they offered to let the player join), but the results of the civil war must have major ramifications in Tamriel, which would affect details of games in the future.

Also, the player never had any chance to decide to help "bad guys" in _Oblivion_. Not being able to join the Mythic Dawn was understandable, since their victory would mean the end of the world, but it was also impossible to join the Necromancers or the Blackwood Company. 

I got the impression that in the Elder Scrolls games, conflicts can only end a certain way, and the player can't do anything to change that.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

> I got the impression that in the Elder Scrolls games, conflicts can only end a certain way, and the player can't do anything to change that.



Actually in Daggerfall the player was able to achieve six different endings that were quite different.

Of course Bethesda made it so that all six endings happened at once so that older players wouldn't feel as if the ending they chose for Daggerfall wasn't canon.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 9, 2011)

Given that release is only 2 months away, im suprised they havnt released specs yet. You'd think giving your intended market/playerbase as early as a heads-up as possbile would mean a stronger start in sales..


----------



## Frostman (Sep 9, 2011)

What ever the specs are, its going to be, its going to be more then my poor laptop can handle. Im gonna have to settle for the PS3 version until i can build a new PC. Even though i already brought the game on steam. XD


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 9, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> Has any official comment been made about whether you can decide to support the loyalists or the separatists? I would imagine that's the case (and I recall one of the articles mentioning the rebels are called Stormcloak and they offered to let the player join), but the results of the civil war must have major ramifications in Tamriel, which would affect details of games in the future.
> 
> Also, the player never had any chance to decide to help "bad guys" in _Oblivion_. Not being able to join the Mythic Dawn was understandable, since their victory would mean the end of the world, but it was also impossible to join the Necromancers or the Blackwood Company.
> 
> I got the impression that in the Elder Scrolls games, conflicts can only end a certain way, and the player can't do anything to change that.





In Morrowind you could pick to help the Thieves Guild or assassinate all their members for the Commona Tong but in the next game you find out in books that the Thieves Guild failed regardless. The way it was written, whether or not the Nerevarine helped them, they eventually fell anyway. Since some years passed between, it makes sense. I think the stuff in Skyrim with the exception of the MQ will be the same way. If you can help one faction and not the other there will have to be one that officially won out at some point in the future, but it could be that if you help the rebels win, 10 years passes or something before TES 6 and they put your character on a bus or something, and the Imperials take it back in that time. 

As far as the MQ goes, it would be extremely hard to take sides in a continuing series. Even if TES 6 isn't a direct sequel, which it won't be, the things in Skyrim still happened in the past, and it's easier to tie the narrative together if the main quest is one coherent outcome. I'd like to see more choices along the way but in the end I think we're supposed to save the world, not doom it. If we did, and that was official, there'd be no more series, or else the Kalpa would restart and the next game would take place in the early Merethic era before the Empire existed or anything. That might be interesting but it would reduce playable races, etc.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so excited. I _need_ to play this game. 

BTW I keep hearing rumors about romances? WTF... is this true?


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm so excited. I _need_ to play this game.
> 
> BTW I keep hearing rumors about romances? WTF... is this true?



It's true.  You'll be able to marry hundreds of npcs.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm so excited. I _need_ to play this game.
> 
> BTW I keep hearing rumors about romances? WTF... is this true?



Yes,just don't expect a lot of depth to it!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 9, 2011)

My only romance is gonna be with my arrows & bow


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 9, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Given that release is only 2 months away, im suprised they havnt released specs yet. You'd think giving your intended market/playerbase as early as a heads-up as possbile would mean a stronger start in sales..


That's because PC gamers arne't their "intended market/playerbase." They prefer Xbox 360.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 9, 2011)

The day they release the specs is the day I'm preordering. I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,just don't expect a lot of depth to it!



Which is a damn shame.  Bethesda could have made it good but oh well, I'll just wait for the awesome mods that will certainly come.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> My only romance is gonna be with my arrows & bow



A man's romance


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> A man's romance



Nonsense, I'm to get myself a barmaid like a real man.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Which is a damn shame.  Bethesda could have made it good but oh well, I'll just wait for the awesome mods that will certainly come.



You mean the "puts boobs on dragons and lets you romance them!" mod?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nonsense, I'm to get myself a barmaid like a real man.



That's not romance, that's a personal lunch lady.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> You mean the "puts boobs on dragons and lets you romance them!" mod?



That would be something I might be interested in.  :33



Gnome said:


> That's not romance, that's a personal lunch lady.



I can easily love a women that feeds me, what more do you need?


----------



## Litho (Sep 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's not romance, that's a personal lunch lady.



matter of priorities


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 9, 2011)

*another article*


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

> After robbing her blind, I engaged her in casual conversation, at which point she forgot about my theft of her property and offered to sell me some pelts.



...

What a forgiving woman.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's true.  You'll be able to marry hundreds of npcs.


WAT. How ghey. 




Ciupy said:


> Yes,just don't expect a lot of depth to it!


Bioware is the master of this shit. It's gonna take more than one game to get up to Bioware's dating simulator level.  



jaknblak said:


> My only romance is gonna be with my arrows & bow


This.


----------



## Minko (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm totally going to marry the high king of Skyrim.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Minko said:


> I'm totally going to marry the high king of Skyrim.



But he is dead.


----------



## Minko (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> But he is dead.



There goes my financial strategy


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Minko said:


> There goes my financial strategy



It's far too easy to get rich in the Elder Scrolls games and there isn't much worth spending money on anyways.


----------



## Minko (Sep 10, 2011)

^ Good point there. Merchants in Oblivion never really selled any good crap anyways.

It's still cool to be the Queen of Skyrim though. A Dunmer Queen of Skyrim.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

Minko said:


> ^ Good point there. Merchants in Oblivion never really selled any good crap anyways.
> 
> It's still cool to be the Queen of Skyrim though. A Dunmer Queen of Skyrim.



Forget that, you might just end up being Emperor/Empress of the Empire.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

I want to become a dragon, is that too much to ask


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I want to become a dragon, is that too much to ask



Not if you plan to get it on the PC, a mod will surely be made that lets you do that.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Been contemplating getting it for PC, my computer might be able to run it, idk. 

Upgrading PC, $500.
Skyrim, $60.
Being a fucking dragon, Priceless.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

What are the specs of your current computer?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Got it like 4 years ago or something.
4gb ram.
Amd dualcore something.
Radeon HD 5670 1gb DDR5.
Windows 7.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

The dual core might be the limiting factor but it should be able to run Skyrim decently.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Forget that, you might just end up being Emperor/Empress of the Empire.



I'm gonna go out on a limb and prematurely say no on that one. The reason is that the heroes of these games are always put on a bus and never referred to by name in subsequent games. Becoming an Emperor or Empress would be a thing written about in history books. You can't have an unnamed person doing such epic things.



Gnome said:


> I want to become a dragon, is that too much to ask



Probably. You already have the soul of a dragon and can absorb others. That's pretty special. I've read that a high level Dragon Shout will actually allow you to summon or control other dragons to fight for you. That's close enough, right? I think in order for a mortal to actually become a dragon he'd have to like, use up his normal body. Like what Martin did in Oblivion. So you'd be stuck that way and probably die pretty fast due to the power overload, like he did.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

> I'm gonna go out on a limb and prematurely say no on that one. The reason is that the heroes of these games are always put on a bus and never referred to by name in subsequent games. Becoming an Emperor or Empress would be a thing written about in history books. You can't have an unnamed person doing such epic things.



Bethesda could change that with Skyrim.  Hell they could probably give the character a genderless new name in a sequel.  I know that Tiber Septim had his name changed from Talos so that would solve any issues players might have with their chosen name not being written down.  

Is it likely?  No, but it isn't impossible.


----------



## Litho (Sep 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I know that Tiber Septim had his name changed from Talos so that would solve any issues players might have with their chosen name not being written down.



What?
..................


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2011)

today todd will appear on on G4 Xplay.

i do not have that chanel


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda could change that with Skyrim.  Hell they could probably give the character a genderless new name in a sequel.  *I know that Tiber Septim had his name changed from Talos* so that would solve any issues players might have with their chosen name not being written down.
> 
> Is it likely?  No, but it isn't impossible.



That's backwards, actually:






*Spoiler*: __ 



"_*He was born in Atmora as Talos, 'Stormcrown' in the language of the ancient Ehlnofey,* and it was from that shore he sailed. He spent his youth in Skyrim among the Nords. There he learned much from the Tongues and their chieftains and their ways of war. At twenty he led the invasion of Old Hrol'dan, taking it back from the Witchmen of High Rock and their kinsmen.

"Soon the Greybeards made known that they were restless. Already the storms had begun from their murmurs. The Greybeards were going to Speak. The surrounding villages were abandoned as the people fled the coming blast.

"The villagers warned Talos to turn back, for he was marching to the mountain where the Greybeards dwelt.

"Inside he went, and on seeing him they removed their gags. When they spoke his name the World shook.

"The Tongues of Skyrim told the son of Atmora that he had come to rule Tamriel and that he must travel south to do so.

"And it is true that Talos did come to Cyrodiil shortly after the Battle of Old Hrol'dan.

"And it is true that a great storm preceded his arrival."_

_A petty king of the Colovian Estates, Cuhlecain, came to power and appointed an Atmoran as General of his legions. General Talos had studied in Skyrim, and used the thu'um. He could rout armies with his battle-cry and shout lesser men off their feet. A year later more than half of the Cyrodilic Empire was reclaimed or consolidated, and Cuhlecain saw fit to move into the Nibenay Valley, capture the capital city, and proclaim himself Emperor. By this point, High Rock and Skyrim, which bitterly opposed a return to Cyrodilic rule, gathered their armies for a joint invasion of the Colovian West. Talos met them on the field of Sancre Tor. The Nords that had come to cripple the Empire soon joined the General's forces, for when they heard his thu'um  they realized he was Skyrim's Son and the Heir to the Empires of Men. The Bretons were sent back to High Rock with tales of Cuhlecain's new General, where they decided to combat the Emperor's sorcery with their own. In CE854, a nightblade from the Western Reach made his way to the Imperial Palace at Nibenay. There, the Witchman assassinated the Emperor, caught the Palace on fire, and slit the throat of General Talos. "But from the smoldering ruin he came, one hand to his neck and with Cuhlecain's Crown in the other. The legions wept at the sight. His Northern magic had saved him, but the voice that led them would be more silent from that night on. His word could no longer rout an army with a roar, but he could still command one with a whisper. *He took for himself a Cyrodilic name, Tiber Septim*, and the Nordic Name of Kings, Ysmir, the Dragon of the North. And with those names he took, too, the Red Diamond Crown of the Cyrodiils, and became their True Emperor." Thus was born the Third Empire of Men._




He was born Talos Stormcrown. He changed his name to Tiber Septim when he became Emperor, and was beatified as Talos when his people decided to add him to the pantheon as a god. Talos refers either to a young general or a God. The Emperor was always named Tiber Septim while on the throne.

And he was definitely a man, and a Nord. He's one of the most strongly canonized people in the history of The Elder Scrolls. Trying to use him as an example of ambiguity falls flat on its face. He and all the previous Emperors and Empresses have names with one exception during the Second Empire, but that wasn't a player character because no games took place then.

In order they are: 

First Empire: 

Alessia, Balharza the Man-Bull, Gorieus, Herta (shortly after the First Empire split and the Empire went into a decline)

Second Empire:

Reman Cyrodill, Brazollus Dor, Reman II, (unknown), Reman III, Versidue-Shae, Savirien Chorak (another decline)

Third Empire: Cuhlecain, Tiber Septim, Pelagias Septim I, Kintyra Septim, Uriel Septim I, Uriel Septim II, Pelagias Septim II, Antiochus Septim, Kintrya Septim II, Uriel Septim III, Cephorus Septim I, Magnus Septim, Pelagias Septim III, Katariah Ra'Athim, Cassynder Septim, Uriel Septim IV, Cephorus Septim II, Uriel Septim V, Uriel Septim VI, Morihata Septim, Pelagias Septim IV, Uriel Septim VII, Martin Septim (brief decline after Martin's death. Cyrodill quickly subdued by the warlord Titus Mede.)

Fourth Empire: Titus Mede, Attrebus Mede (my assumption. The second Elder Scrolls novel has not been released yet but I suspect the son will succeed the father.)


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> today todd will appear on on G4 Xplay.
> 
> i do not have that chanel



X-Play sucks, good for you.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> X-Play sucks, good for you.



Sessler is awesome, you shut up.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

Didn't say anything against Sessler, _you_ shut up. I miss it when they reviewed games and had intern skits.

Please tell me they've returned.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Idk, I haven't watched it in 4 years.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sessler is awesome, you shut up.



>G4 calls it's self the gamer channel

>Only has one show that talks about games (Attack of the Show doesn't count)


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Idk, I haven't watched it in 4 years.


About same for me.


KizaruTachio said:


> >G4 calls it's self the gamer channel
> 
> >Only has one show that talks about games (Attack of the Show doesn't count)



QFT.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

G4 as a whole is shit. X-Play is alright.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2011)

I just pre-order Skyrim. My body is ready.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Sep 10, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> That's backwards, actually



Not to be a nitpicker, but he was correct. 

He said "Tiber Septim had his name changed *from* Talos", not "Tiber Septim had his name changed *to* Talos".

Thanks for all your info dumps, by the way, they let me learn tons of new things about the Elder Scrolls universe without forcing me to read through pages of lore on the wikis.


----------



## Litho (Sep 11, 2011)

Whatever, we all know 'bout good ol' Septim, but the original discussion:



Pilaf said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and prematurely say no on that one. The reason is that the heroes of these games are always put on a bus and never referred to by name in subsequent games. Becoming an Emperor or Empress would be a thing written about in history books. You can't have an unnamed person doing such epic things.





Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda could change that with Skyrim.  Hell they could probably give the character a genderless new name in a sequel.  I know that Tiber Septim had his name changed from Talos so that would solve any issues players might have with their chosen name not being written down.
> 
> Is it likely?  No, but it isn't impossible.



Technically every hero has been given a genderless titel, such as Dovahkin or The champion of Cyrodiil. But for becoming emperor or High King of Skyrim you'd have to have a propper name, and they won't do that, you're the nameless hero in these games, and most of us really like that. Plus in a sense it's more prestigious, there have been many Kings and Emperors but only one Champion of Cyrodiil etcetera. And there used to be more dragonborn, but they didn't do what you're about to do in Skyrim. 
Anyway, in these games, YOU create your character, and starting to say to the players: 'In the Elder Srolls V or VI, you are 'Bob', kinda ruins that. 
But I have some hope you might still become something equivalent to a count in TES IV, like a king of a small county instead of whole Skyrim, then it would be doable without a propper recorded name.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 11, 2011)

It's not given into the hands of a hero to enjoy a life of praise and comfort. The Hero enacts Prophecy and then fades into the night. The Elder Scrolls erase their identity from history, perhaps purposely. This actually goes into some of the deep metaphysical aspects of TES like CHIM and the avatar of the Godhead. Stuff that you have to dig deep into books and even go farther into old developer forum posts and shit to wrap your head around. I know as much about TES as the next guy but I don't fully comprehend it all.

In a nutshell, many aspects of TES mythology actually revolve around the concept that the game is aware that it's a game, and that the player is a player, and that there is more than one player. This is woven into the tapestry of the Elder Scrolls, both the game series and the actual divine objects which give the series its namesake. A Hero is an agent of destiny, anonymous because he or she is who he or she chooses to be. It's not the race, gender or name of the Hero that is important. It is the enactment of prophecy. It's the act of being a Hero. That's why The Champion of Cyrodill exists in the Elder Scrolls under that name and not "Brutonius the Imperial" or "S'ratha the Khajiit." He or she is both these things and many more.

It was brought up cleverly :




> The Eternal Champion has too many names. Was it Grachta the Redguard Knight? Dunastyr the Breton Sorcerer? Shathra, the Khajiti Assassin? Tyronicus, the Cyrodilic Battlemage? Jobasha does not know. It seems that every year, the hero earns a dozen names. Jobasha does not believe any of these names, though Jobasha once saw a tapestry of Shathra... It is a shame that Shathra is only legend, for the artist made her quite beautiful for an Ohmes.


----------



## Litho (Sep 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> In a nutshell, many aspects of TES mythology actually revolve around the concept that the game is aware that it's a game, and that the player is a player, and that there is more than one player.



woah...


Started watching 'Game of Thrones' recently. It's like I'm watching very expensive and elaborate trailers of Skyrim


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 11, 2011)

Litho said:


> woah...
> 
> 
> Started watching 'Game of Thrones' recently. It's like I'm watching very expensive and elaborate trailers of Skyrim



I'll go ahead and point you more in the right direction.

 was written by Michael Kirkbride. He's one of the two or three writers most responsible for crafting the background universe of Tamriel in these games. His ideas on metaphysics mirror the idea of game mechanics very closely if you know to read them that way. If you examine the text I linked you to, and keep in mind that he's talking about the player and the game, it makes more sense.



> We are the hub, the Mundus that goes by many names. We are the heart of all creation. What does this mean? Why should we care? Lorkhan created it so that we could find what he did. In fact, and here is the secret: the hub is the reflection of its creators, the circle within the circle, only the border to ours is so much easier to see. *Stand in its flux and remain whole of mind. Look at it sideways and see the ?I?.*
> 
> This is the Tower.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 11, 2011)

Litho said:


> But I have some hope you might still become something equivalent to a count in TES IV, like a king of a small county instead of whole Skyrim, then it would be doable without a propper recorded name.



I hope too, in Morrowind you could become the Head of one of the Great Houses with a proper fortress and it was really cool.
I was proud to be the reincarnation of Nerevar Indoril and at the same time the head of the Redoran or Telvanni.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2011)

HD videos of the demo
part1


part2


part3


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 12, 2011)

Things I noticed about part 1:

The dragon "statue" at Bleak Falls Barrow is noticeable even from far in the distance.

Detect Life is an Alteration spell, and Frenzy is still Illusion.

You can unstring a bow after cocking it, meaning you don't have to waste an arrow.

There's a running ammunition counter for arrows.

Part 2 :

Apparently lower level skills level quite fast. His one-handed skill increased multiple times in a single dungeon.

Some quests begin by simply overhearing dialogue.

Some Dunmer have the classic "Ordinator" gruff voice.

Trolls are still quite weak to fire.

One type of puzzle is a matching puzzle, and some quest items have the key to some puzzles etched on them.

Sovngarde is mentioned.

Clairvoyance apparently costs no mana but the trigger must be held down to keep the magical path visible.



Part 3 -

 Morrowind soundtrack at :05

Joinable factions mentioned.

Giants and mammoths have lovely swirl tattoos and carvings.

The music in the game is absolutely gorgeous throughout the entire demo.

You can definitely hear the dragon forming words when he's breathing fire.

The dragon's flesh clearly burns away. It was less noticeable in lower definition videos.

When Todd's character uses Storm Call, his Dragon Shout sounds exactly like a dragon roar.

Apparently each lightning bolt eats away a fairly significant amount of HP from that Frost Drake, I'd guess about an eighth.

Did anyone else hear the random Imperial guard in the background quip "Nice one!" when the first dragon goes down?

 DOVAKHIIIINNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2011)

/Went to gameinformer.com and watched all the Demo Videos


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 14, 2011)

Fiona said:


> /Went to gameinformer.com and watched all the Demo Videos



Slightly less then 2 months to go


----------



## Mexicano27 (Sep 14, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> part3



At around 1:40, I couldn't help but notice that the health bar is slowly refilling itself. I really, really hope that this is an effect of a spell or potion that we didn't see Todd use.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> At around 1:40, I couldn't help but notice that the health bar is slowly refilling itself. I really, really hope that this is an effect of a spell or potion that we didn't see Todd use.



It's been confirmed that there will be regenerating health.  It will only activate outside of combat and is slow.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Sep 14, 2011)

It looked like it started regenerating immediately after he got hit by a fire attack. 

Hopefully that's only something they put in the demo, then.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

Ah, that's probably just Todd beefing up the character for himself so that he doesn't die.


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's been confirmed that there will be regenerating health. It will only activate outside of combat and is slow.



That I don't mind. In fact, given that most of my best characters are stealth, I could see regen as a useful ability between engagements. Also a useful foil for traps, depending on how deadly they are.

Still on the fence about regen enchantments on equipment; while it's a power I like in a lot of games, I hope it's at least a rare/unique item in Skyrim.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2011)

Regen i think wouldbe a good add on for specific classes or situations. 


I just dont want my character to be a tank


----------



## Frostman (Sep 14, 2011)

Regen was pretty useful in morrowind, especially with accessories that you would equip just to cast the buff spell. Im playing oblivion now, but i haven't come across that many enchanted items yet. So i don't really know if the follow the same rule.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2011)

Im trying to decide if i wanna get Oblivion as something to keep me busy and in the RPG mood until Skyrim. 


But ive never played a Elder scrolls game. 


Ive alreacdy asked this before but only a few people answered. 



Is it required so i can be brushed up on the lore and flow of the game or should i just let skyrim rape my mind and eyes with awesomeness


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2011)

A really small thing that reallt made me go "Whoa " was when he shot the Ball of light down the cave in Part 2 and how smoothly the lighting changed as it went along. 


It was believable and not Jerky at all. Confirmed my thoughts on how intricate and important the lighting was gonna be for the game


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 14, 2011)

No, you don't need to have played any of the other games. They all follow new and unique plots, though they take place in the same universe and in a linear time fashion. New players will miss out on references to past events and such, but that happened to me the first time I played Morrowind, having never played Arena or Daggerfall. This game universe will suck you in and make you want to learn more, like it did to me, if you're curious. You'll learn a lot about the world you're in just by playing the game, listening to dialogue, and reading one or two of the many books that will be featured in the game world. (over 300 lore books will be featured in Skyrim. Fully readable ones.)


----------



## Fiona (Sep 14, 2011)

I might grab it just to have something to tide me over 

I mean after reading all the info that has been released about just how in depth the entire world is and how HUGE and intricate the world around you is. 


I mean its literally like Todd Howard and his entire team gathered up every want and dream of every RPG fan off every forum/fan site and then wrote all the ideas on the board. 



*Todd Howard looked at all the ideas*

".......Needs more cocaine" 

And thrust every possible resource in bethesda to make the game amazing and so far everything ive seen has made it look like they have succeeded HANDILY. 

If its anything like its being Hyped to be than this is GotY


----------



## TRI05 (Sep 14, 2011)

the amount of bugs for the 360 will be lul'zy


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 14, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im trying to decide if i wanna get Oblivion as something to keep me busy and in the RPG mood until Skyrim.
> 
> But I've never played a Elder scrolls game.
> 
> ...



As others have answered, not really. In fact, you can do both at once. Oblivion contains a wealth of in-game books on everything from history (including major events from past games in the series), as well as the religions and cosmology of Nirn. I used to keep one or two books in my inventory, so that I could sit and read them while I was eating meals during my play sessions, in between questing and dungeon looting. 



Fiona said:


> A really small thing that reallt made me go "Whoa " was when he shot the Ball of light down the cave in Part 2 and how smoothly the lighting changed as it went along.
> 
> It was believable and not Jerky at all. Confirmed my thoughts on how intricate and important the lighting was gonna be for the game



Yeah, even in Oblivion, the lighting played a major role, not just in atmosphere, but also for visibility and stealth, too.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 14, 2011)

I wanna fight 10 dragons at the same time.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 14, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I wanna fight 10 dragons at the same time.



I imagine that woudl be equivlent to fighting 10 golden saints at the same time.. i wouldnt reccomend it


----------



## Fiona (Sep 15, 2011)

God i cant wait  



Personally im curious as to how the character design system looks. 



How easy/accessible it is and how varied your character can be


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2011)

new videos on game trailer


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 15, 2011)

Those two videos from Tokyo kind of suck, but it's nice to see a Khajiit player, and apparently one handed weapon blocking without a shield is confirmed now, unless I'm looking at it wrong. Maybe that was the animation for charging a power attack.

Also, this player is clueless about stamina conservation. In these games, fights go a lot easier if you don't just sprint everywhere. You don't function on a low green bar.



Fiona said:


> how varied your character can be



You can be a male or a female of ,(these are presets. You can adjust them) and the facial sliders are roughly on par with some of the best on the market, such as the sims. There's lots of little goodies like tattoos, different eye colors, piercings, scars to play with too.




TRI05 said:


> the amount of bugs for the 360 will be lul'zy



I'm hoping they hired more beta testers this time. Like a lot more. The fact it's going to be on steamworks and can be hot fixed rapidly is a good thing, too.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 15, 2011)

Im getting Oblivion today after i get off, so ill be more familiar with the races. 



But from everything ive heard the Breton assassain mage is sounding more and more appealing. Im not much of a hack n slash warrior. Being a stealthy mage sounds more my style 



Although I will LOVE the options no matter what on Skyrim as long as i can make my Female Character pretty. In alot of the games ive played its hard to make female characters look feminine. For the most part they come out looking like lady manhands. 


Though ive got high hopes for Skyrim. 


You dont put all that work into a graphics system unless you are confident that your character design is worthy of it.


Also im curious as to whether or not the female character and male character will differ in any way as far as animations go. 

Obviously a petite female mage isnt going to move about like a hulking Nordic Warrior. 

Alot of other games seem to forget that little tidbit.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

If I remember right, the people in Oblivion look pretty haggard. So you might have a hard time in it trying to make a character pretty. Skyrim doesn't look like it will be that way though.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2011)

> Also im curious as to whether or not the female character and male character will differ in any way as far as animations go.



I don't think that the animations will look that different.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

I think she means the way they walk and such, which is important. You don't want a women walking like an ape.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 15, 2011)

There are always mods out there if you don't like the stock animation. And with the right tools you can import another character's face from someone else's saved game too. Thats what i did, im hopeless with face editors.


----------



## Litho (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I think she means the way they walk and such, which is important. You don't want a women walking like an ape.



I don't want my male character to walk like an ape either


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 15, 2011)

The women in Oblivion are just extremely ugly. It's the Engine's fault mostly, and Bethesda's inability to use it to render good looking people in that game. It's dated and wasn't really good for its time as far as people's looks go. One of the weakest points of an otherwise stellar game.

As for Bretons and hybrid races, this is actually probably a newer player's safest best. A Breton has a high resistance to magicka, and many of the more powerful enemies in these games use lots of magicka or enchanted weapons. They also make great hybrids, like battlemages or nightblades because of their mastery of magicka. A Breton nightblade who spends some time training Illusion, Sneak, Blade and Alchemy for poisons can be one of the strongest character builds in these games, and in fact I did very well in both Morrowind and Oblivion with this setup. (Less with the poisons in Morrowind. I focused more on Enchant then, since Poison was a magic effect, and my Breton used a Spiderblade)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 15, 2011)

The last time i played Oblivion i tested a female Orcs as battlemage and it was a very powerful character, it surprised me.. it's good to start with bonus race as +10 Endurance +5 Strength and +5 Willpower and no minus on the Int. Yeah there was also a -15 Personality but who cares, money is power


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 15, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im getting Oblivion today after i get off, so ill be more familiar with the races.



No.

You shouldn't do that.

Oblivion was by far the weakest in the Elder Scrolls saga and it took many,many years and countless mods to actually make that game good (the guy that came with that horrible ideea about level-scaling that made your character's growth meaningless should be hanged by his balls).

It was thematically fine,but the fact that they made Cyrodiil so..bland (it was supposed to be a jungle in the lore,with patches of normal forests,huge agricultural areas and a huge,great Imperial City.

And the story sucked ass (the whipping boy of destiny).

But it was the first Elder Scrolls on the XBox 360 and it opened the eyes of many people towards RPG's and the wonders found inside of them!


If you can,try to get The Elder Scrolls III:Morrowind before playing Skyrim (which seems like a huge return to form for the series).

By far the best game in the series and if you can't handle the graphics,mod it on the PC and you will never look back!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2qDap4hnmk[/YOUTUBE]

Viva Morrowind,viva Indoril Nerevar!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Boooo you, Oblivion was a good game.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Boooo you, Oblivion was a good game.



The world feels bland compared to Morrowind (stranger in a strange,incredible land) and all the cities are more or less the same (compared as well to Morrowind's Seyda Neen,Balmora,Vivec e.t.c.).

The story feels bland as well (compared to Morrowind's incomparable _*I heard them say we've reached Morrowind. I'm sure they'll let us go.*_ and all the amazing things that follow that sentence)

You could become the leader of every goddamned guild and faction in the game..as in a warrior with no skill in magic could become the Archmage (not in Morrowind,you had to advance in a faction based on your feats and how high your skills were).

The horrible level scaling that made petty thieves have glass and daedric suits of armor at higher levels  and still ask for 50 gold from you before they kicked your ass because you character's growth meant jackshit.

Need I go on?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 15, 2011)

Fighting while in third person looks messy.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 15, 2011)

Bubi said:


> The last time i played Oblivion i tested a female Orcs as battlemage and it was a very powerful character, it surprised me.. it's good to start with bonus race as +10 Endurance +5 Strength and +5 Willpower and no minus on the Int. Yeah there was also a -15 Personality but who cares, money is power



If you're playing as a mage of any kind, the Charm spells from the Illusion school more than make up for any lack of personality or speechcraft, even for an Orc. There's very few instances where you can't pass any speech check with a good mid level Charm spell and some fame.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 16, 2011)

So i got Oblivion. 


I am a Kaghiit assassain/thief apparently, ive been arrested like 100 times already for accidently stealing something or doing something "wrong" 


I wish i would have known that Bretons could be the best class before i started


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

> I am a Kaghiit assassain/thief apparently, ive been arrested like 100 times already for accidently stealing something or doing something "wrong"





I rarely if ever got caught stealing.  Rule of Thumb, if anyone is nearby don't take something that you don't own.  Unless you have awesome sneak.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 16, 2011)

also. 



Lock picking.




What deranged fucknut thought that is a good system


----------



## Fiona (Sep 16, 2011)

/wondering why people keep telling me to saty away from them



I have Vampirism. 




Fuck it. Im starting over


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

I hated the lock picking crap in Oblivion, I would rather take Morrowind's roll of the dice junk above that.  



What level are you?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 16, 2011)

2 lol 



well 1 now cuz i started over. Im gonna say screw it for the sneaky lock picker and just hack n slash my way through the world. 



YAY ORC/NORD


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

I never ran into a vampire when I was just a level two, would recommend doing a few of the main quest missions before wandering off on your own.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 16, 2011)

Note taken. 

I cant decide what race i wanna be now.


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Note taken.
> 
> I cant decide what race i wanna be now.



Redguards are the best pure warrior race, if you want hack-and sladh then you can't do better than them.


----------



## Litho (Sep 16, 2011)

I liked Oblivion's lockpicking...

I was good at it :ho



Fiona said:


> 2 lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



INBE4 you keep dying 

Sounds like you haven't quite figured out how it all works yet, good that you got Oblivion to practice^^


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

Morrowind's crap was better.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 16, 2011)

If you don't wanna get caught stealing, I'd invest some skill points into either alchemy or illusion to get a chameleon affect. Avoid wandering into random dungeons until you do a few quests. Join a guild or start the main quest. Ask around town about guild halls. It really pays. You get good loot that way. 

If you wanna go melee, Redguards are the best offensive fighters, and Orcs are better at defense and armor repair. Nords are good balance of the two, and are resistant to frost magic as well, which helps against some of the enemies you'll face.

Also, I can't stress this enough, having freedom to do anything you want in these games doesn't always mean it's a good idea to go around punching people in the face or stealing. Crime usually doesn't pay. If you're in a criminal guild and can sell stolen items to a fence, go for it. Otherwise the risks outweigh the benefits.


Some stuff that will make life easier:

*Ghosts -* You need a silver or Daedric weapon to harm ghosts and other non corporeal undead. So get one. Silver is easier to find at lower levels. Bound weapons work too but you'll need the spell. It's Conjuration, if you want to use a Bound Dagger or something.

*Gear -* The stuff you use will get damaged. You will need to repair it periodically. Unless you've got Armorer as a main skill, are combat oriented and have a class with a racial bonus, it's gonna be a lot easier and cheaper to just use a blacksmith in town. 

*Bartering -* Even with a low mercantile skill, try to haggle just a little. Barely move it over, but haggle a little. Saving one or two gold here and there adds up.

*Enchanting -* Enchanted weapons kick ass, but they need to be recharged. Again, this can be done yourself or with merchants. It takes some skill to trap souls. It may be easier to just find already filled soulgems in random loot. These are common enough in dungeons. Otherwise get ready to pay a fee.

*Encumbrance -*  If you pick up more than you can carry, you're stuck in one spot. Sucks to be you. Drop some stuff that's less expensive, because you'll want the more expensive stuff to barter with. 

*Level scaling -* If you're playing an unmodded or console version of this game, you may need to turn the difficulty down as you level up, because this game has a fairly unbalanced leveling system and some enemies are murder at high levels.

*Making money -* I usually farm dungeons for this. The easiest thing to do is to find a dungeon where lightly armored opponents roam, as their gear is easier to carry back to town. As you level up, the equipment will stop being inexpensive leather and be Mithril, Elven or Glass which sells for a LOT. Another great item to collect lots of is daggers*, which sell for a lot if they're of good material or enchanted. Failing that, staffs, maces and Welkynd/Varla stones are a good thing to collect. The magical stones are common in Ayleid ruins, which are easy enough to spot because of the bleached marble structures. You'll want to make trips to the Imperial City market district, where the merchants have the most gold. You'll find various services there too, like smiths, enchanters and alchemists.

*At higher levels, many Marauder Battlemages and Sorcerers, types of common enemies, commonly drop glass daggers, which are very light and sell for the maximum amount of gold at the shops.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2011)

some japanese preview

have some new screens


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

That lock picking screen...I"m not sure if I'll find that good.  I guess I'll stick to the Open Spell.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Is that the lockpicking they used in Fallout 3? It looks familiar but the Oblivion one was different.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 16, 2011)

Who cares about lock-picking? We're all just going to use dat Skyrim Skeleton Key


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Who cares about lock-picking? We're all just going to use dat Skyrim Skeleton Key



I never put forth the effort to find it in Oblivion, I did love it in Morrowind despite the limited uses.  I wonder if it'll have the same effect as Oblivion's version or will be be more similar to Morrowind's Key.


----------



## Litho (Sep 16, 2011)

*@Fiona*
Pilaf gave you alot of good tips here. Here's some more comments on it in case you're bored. I know I am.



> If you don't wanna get caught stealing, I'd invest some skill points into either alchemy or illusion to get a chameleon affect.



I always felt like it's a tad unefficient trying to raise skills you aren't directly interested in and didn't pick as main skills... (assuming you're not interested in mage skills here for a sec)
Sneak skill can go up pretty darn fast, after a while enemies won't spot you even if they should realistically (like being right in front of them, but they just pass you by) if your sneak skill gets high. I'm just saying, if you don't want to be a mage of any kind, the game deffinately doesn't force you to be, it's easy enough to simply invest in stealth-skill. Also like Pilaf said don't just take people's stuff while there standing there. Being bad in this game doesn't end well unless you do it right. Needless to say that goes for stealing too. Think like a thief, be sneaky... Rob people while they're not at home or in bed.
If you do the dark brotherhood questline you get excellent armor for sneaking and some handy bonusses.



> *Ghosts -* You need a silver or Daedric weapon to harm ghosts and other non corporeal undead. So get one. Silver is easier to find at lower levels. Bound weapons work too but you'll need the spell. It's Conjuration, if you want to use a Bound Dagger or something.


(or magical/enchanted weapons of course. and spells ofc.)



> *Bartering -* Even with a low mercantile skill, try to haggle just a little. Barely move it over, but haggle a little. Saving one or two gold here and there adds up.


No need to be careful of course. Just try and barter as much as those greedy chopkeepers let you! The haggle-bar is very low if you leave it standard, they are so ripping you off! Even when mercantile is a main skill of yours they rip you off! Get as much out of the goods you are selling as you can. Since you have to use it all the time, sooner or later your character will get better at this automatically. And it's the same with alot of skills.



> *Level scaling -* If you're playing an unmodded or console version of this game, you may need to turn the difficulty down as you level up, because this game has a fairly unbalanced leveling system and some enemies are murder at high levels.


Most will agree, that if Oblivion has 1 flaw it's the level scaling. To me the most annoying thing about it is that it breaks the immersion (normal bandits with expensive gear), also even though you'll be high level, you won't feel as awesome as you could've because the world has levelled with you.
Still, personally I wouldn't touch the difficulty slider. I don't remember how it was on PC because it's been too long, but if it's anything like the PS3 slider it's way too sensitive. Don't touch the difficulty, even at higher levels! It can make the game super easy. It might get you out of a tough spot allive sometime, but if you leave it on easy, it sucks all of the challenge out of the game, and in the end the fun aswell! This is just my opinion though. It's normal that you have a hard time with this game at first, and it can be tempting to mess with the difficulty, but you'll master it soon enough, no need to change the difficulty.



> *Making money -* I usually farm dungeons for this. The easiest thing to do is to find a dungeon where lightly armored opponents roam, as their gear is easier to carry back to town. As you level up, the equipment will stop being inexpensive leather and be Mithril, Elven or Glass which sells for a LOT. Another great item to collect lots of is daggers*, which sell for a lot if they're of good material or enchanted. Failing that, staffs, maces and Welkynd/Varla stones are a good thing to collect. The magical stones are common in Ayleid ruins, which are easy enough to spot because of the bleached marble structures. You'll want to make trips to the Imperial City market district, where the merchants have the most gold. You'll find various services there too, like smiths, enchanters and alchemists.


True, but I find dungeons alot of trouble and in my experience, oddly, the loot isn't always satisfying at all. Also, do alot of them and you'll get sick of Oblivion's dungeons quickly. They're all really alike, and to be honest it's kinda boring to be exploring dungeons all the time.

In my opinion the best way to get money is:
1) Quests (and speciffically guild-quests, because you get systematically payed for most of the guild quests, besides whatever treasure or bonusses you find/get) But Pilaf already kind of told you this. 
2) Being a thief, _if_ you do it the right way. Like Pilaf explained, it's only worth it if you are a member of the thieves guild, because then you can sell stolen goods. Even though, most of the thieves guild fences are either super cheap (the later ones) or don't have alot of money (the early ones), I was goddamn rich in Oblivion because I was a thief. Just one night of robbing some shops in the Imperial city (like the jewelry shop, is a sure bet because the loot is light weight but often worth alot) can get you a serious money boost. Your succes can depend alot on your thief related skills though. You need lockpicking and sneak skills as major skills to be really good at this and get to hard to get loot. (Also, at night go to the arena in the imperial city once, and steal the money in the chest at the entrance. It's probably a hard lock to pick, but theres a quick 500 gold in there for you from the people who bet on fights)

*Now, here's how I start my games in Oblivion* (doesn't matter if you want to do main quests or not):

*1)* Once you get out of the sewers, go to the market district of the imperial city and sell everyting you have except for the things you think you need or really wanna keep. The easiest way to do is to go to _The Copious Coinpurse_, because he buys any kind of items, so you don't have to walk around to find the appropriate shops for your items.
You can switch the order of point 2) and 3) if you want:
*2)* Do the first of the main quests and go to 'geoffry'. Talk to him as much as you can. He will let you take some decent starter loot from his chest. Talk to the rest of the people there so you also get the horse. It's a slow horse but better than nothing. Go back to the market district in the imperial city, and sell anything you got from geoffry that you don't need. Only keep the best of what you need. You'll need room in your pockets for point 3.
*3)*Go back to where you escaped the sewers where you first came outside: In front of the exit there's water. Swim across it. On the land (I think it was an island) there's a dungeon. Beside the dungeon are some bandits outside, and inside its full of bandits too. Here's what you do, you storm this dungeon and fill you pockets, and when you're full go to the market district to sell. Then go back again and repeat. You can just zap to the market district and back. If it's night when you get in the market district you can use the wait option till it's daytime when the shops open. You don't have to do the whole dungeon, just do as much as you want. But deffinately go to the bosses room where there's alot of those magical crystalls. There's quite a few of them and don't weigh much but worth alot so it's easy money.
*4)* Exploring can be fun, and lead to an adventure, but if you want to have a stable income, you need to join a guild! Do whatever ones you want.
Arena guild: Since it's at one location, and just involves fights in the arena, you can earn alot of money quickly. Deffinately join this if you have the fighter kind of character! Remember to save before each fight though, you might die...
Mages guild doesn't earn you money directly, the rewards are more what you find during the quests, aswell as what magic you leanr on the way.
Assassin's guild: Best story line! Pays well and good bonusses if you do the missions right. It's good to have sneak and lockpicking skills here though.
Thieves guild: If you plan on taking stuff that's not yours, deffinately join. Even if you have no interest in doing the quests, the guild allows you to sell your stolen goods.
Fighters guild: pretty straight forward: jobs for money.

EDIT: If you really hate the lock-picking, but really want to be a thief/burglar, I think you can get the skeleton key at level 10 orso. It's a lockpick that never breaks.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I never put forth the effort to find it in Oblivion, I did love it in Morrowind despite the limited uses.  I wonder if it'll have the same effect as Oblivion's version or will be be more similar to Morrowind's Key.



It's actually a lot easier to get in Oblivion. All you need to do is complete a relatively simple single quest for Nocturnal. In Morrowind you needed to become Grandmaster of the Thieves' Guild.

As for the lock picking in Skyrim, it's basically Fallout 3's mechanic with a different graphics mesh. It's much simpler than Oblivion's.


----------



## mootz (Sep 16, 2011)

oblivion's lock picking was easy 

So was the level scaling


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 16, 2011)

If I had to pick two things I think could have been done much better in Oblivion, besides the faces of NPCs, it would be those two things.

That, and the Cyrodill we see in the game is a lot less colorful than the  envisioned way back in the First PGE, in the late nineties. (It shipped with TES: Adventures: Redguard)

I'll take talking hedge heads, shimmering sea serpents in the bay, Dragons flying overhead the Imperial City and fully tattooed sorcerer aristocrats over the bland Arthurian/Tolkienien fantasy we got in this game. Yes, there was a lot of interesting background lore in the game, especially the MQ and expansions, but this wasn't the Cyrodill I was expecting. 

Thankfully they learned their lesson though. According to a mod post on the official forum, Skyrim in the upcoming game will be based heavily on the Pocket Guide lore for it.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 16, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> If I had to pick two things I think could have been done much better in Oblivion, besides the faces of NPCs, it would be those two things.
> 
> That, and the Cyrodill we see in the game is a lot less colorful than the  envisioned way back in the First PGE, in the late nineties. (It shipped with TES: Adventures: Redguard)
> 
> ...



And thank God for that.

I don't know what was going through their heads when they designed the world of Oblivion and made Cyrodiil into a vanilla-Tolkien realm.

Didn't they know people would love to spend their time in a crazy,awesome fantasy land?


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

> I don't know what was going through their heads when they designed the world of Oblivion and made Cyrodiil into a vanilla-Tolkien realm.
> 
> Didn't they know people would love to spend their time in a crazy,awesome fantasy land?



They probably felt that a more classical setting would attract more fans because it would be familiar and easier to get into.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 16, 2011)

Oblivion would have used more voice actors as well. Every NPC of each race had only one respective voice.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> They probably felt that a more classical setting would attract more fans because it would be familiar and easier to get into.



Yeah,well..it turns out they were right in a sense.

While the older fans hated it,people that never played a TES game before went "that's totally radical dude!" and thus history was written.

Thankfully it looks like Skyrim is a return to the old glory days of Morrowind!

And since somebody mentioned lockpicking..



*Spoiler*: __ 














"from GameFAQ"


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

I will never play Skyrim with third-person point of view, it feels like a game meant to be played in first-person.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Note taken.
> 
> I cant decide what race i wanna be now.


pick Nord and the warrior sing as you can carry lots of stuff at the beginning.



Ciupy said:


> No.
> 
> You shouldn't do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

Linkdarkside, you disagree with what he said?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2011)

I had an itch to play oblivion

my brother broke it

no big ill jusy play fallout 3

brother broke that to

dot dot dot


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> And thank God for that.
> 
> I don't know what was going through their heads when they designed the world of Oblivion and made Cyrodiil into a vanilla-Tolkien realm.
> 
> Didn't they know people would love to spend their time in a crazy,awesome fantasy land?


i take a Tolkien like realm over swamp and Ash lands any day.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 16, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> pick Nord and the warrior sing as you can carry lots of stuff at the beginning.



Please,feel free to give arguments as to why you think I was wrong!


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 16, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i take a Tolkien like realm over swamp and Ash lands any day.



Yeah, the problem there is you're comparing Cyrodill to Morrowind. I'm comparing Oblivion Cyrodill to Lore Cyrodill, which is colorful and exotic in a completely different way from Morrowind. It's some really high fantasy stuff. I understand stuff has changed in the thousand or so years since Tiber Septim sat on the throne, but I was disappointed there wasn't at least more of a noticeable cultural divide between Western Cyrodill and Eastern, since they're supposed to represent two allied but distinct cultures.



Pink Floyd said:


> Oblivion would have used more voice actors as well. Every NPC of each race had only one respective voice.



Skyrim is going to utilize over 70 voice actors, including well known VAs like Jim Cummings. (I personally think he voiced Dagoth Ur in Morrowind but was uncredited. It sounds a lot like some of his villain voices.)


*On the topic of recommending Morrowind -* 

Morrowind was a moment in time. It's still my favorite game of all time, and probably always will be, but some of the things that made it great would just be unmarketable on the scale that's good for a company like Bethesda these days.

There's a lot of things it did better than Oblivion, and better than its two predecessors. There's some things the other games did better. Morrowind's strongest point to me is its depth and complexity, especially the ambiguity of the background of the main character, or rather the person he/she incarnated from. Nerever's fate and the actions of the Tribunal are presented in three distinct documents, which all tell a slightly different series of events. We're never told that any particular history is canon. We're left to choose, based on our instincts, our logic or what we want to believe. I'll always love that, and it smacks of Ken Rolston and his pen and paper RPG background.

Having said that, recommending Morrowind to a player who might be interested in Skyrim or action RPGs in general is kind of like trying to win someone over to vegetarianism with raw brussel sprouts. It's not good advocacy for the series. It takes a certain palette to fully appreciate a game like Morrowind, and the RPG fan community in 2002 was somewhat different from what it is now. While I consider it a slightly more superficial game in a lot of ways, I'd recommend Oblivion before Morrowind to newer TES players simply because it's a ton more accessible and prettier to look at. I have some training as a salesman. I know how to pitch a product. Morrowind is a classic, and there's a market for that, but Oblivion is the show car.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 17, 2011)

Ended up deciding on a high elf battle mage  





MUCH better. No lockpicking (lock pick spell), Just spam the hell outta the shock and fireball spell. 



I like it


----------



## Fiona (Sep 17, 2011)

As far as skyrim goes im looking forward to actually PLAYING in first person, but i feel like the third person is going to come in handy in certain situations. 


Im REALLY looking forward to all the different Armor/clothing options. 


Also wondering how the whole marriage/romance thing is gonna go


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 17, 2011)

1.5 months to go..

release. the. damned. specs (pc) already!


----------



## Fiona (Sep 17, 2011)

RELEASE. MORE. GAMEPLAY. FOOTAGE.




Or just take all my money todd howard.


----------



## Litho (Sep 17, 2011)

Fiona said:


> RELEASE. MORE. GAMEPLAY. FOOTAGE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has enough, give it to me.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 17, 2011)

Will you be giving me a freetime blackhole that will absorb any and all semblance to a social life in return for said money?


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 17, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Or just take all my money todd howard.



I actually posted a meme a few months ago in this thread that captures the spirit of that statement rather well


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 17, 2011)

Fiona said:


> RELEASE. MORE. GAMEPLAY. FOOTAGE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There ya go:







Also make sure to try and play Morrowind.

It's a classic and as Pilaf quite poetically said,a moment in time that I hope will come again someday..

Edit:


Also..


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 17, 2011)

Guess I'll be playing a Red guard or Argonian to begin with.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 17, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Ended up deciding on a high elf battle mage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Played as an Imperial the first time around. Took a while to actually get noticeably strong (I didn't realize the usefulness of magic until late in the game).

More recently, I made a High Elf battlemage. Now that was one OP mofo. He had more magicka when I started the game in prison than my Imperial ever did (even with the Imperial at level 35) 
And the weakness to fire, frost, and shock is hardly even noticeable, except against other High Elves of course


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> There ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that video was great the music that played remind me of Conker bad fur day.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2011)

That Khajiit does NOT look happy. He reminds me of when stupid people try to put clothes on their cats or dogs and they give them this "bitch, please" look.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2011)

> Also wondering how the whole marriage/romance thing is gonna go



I'm guessing that you start with flirting, then proceed to giving out gifts and eventually popping the question.  From there I guess it'll depend on the NPC that you married.  If she's weak you can leave her to home, if she is strong then perhaps you can bring her along with you on some questions.  It would be pretty interesting if your partner could level up.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's what I've pieced together from interviews and developer tweets so far.

It's not comprehensive and I don't feel like sourcing it, so take my word for it. 


1 - You can only flirt while wearing a special amulet. That means the appropriate dialogue options won't clutter your screen if you don't want them to, which is a good thing. Once you're married, you no longer need the amulet to stay married, etc.

2 - Spouses work like any other companion. They can stay in a certain place, be told to return home, or follow you and fight for you. You can trade equipment with them to increase their effectiveness, and once a day they'll cook a meal for you, which will restore health and give certain boosts depending on the item. I'm hoping that different spouses cook different things to add variety to the game.

3 - You can marry a person of either gender or almost any race, depending on your own, but not every person will necessarily be interested in you because they have sexual preferences. Not everyone is automatically bisexual or particularly sexually interested in you. It's rumored you can work around this, though, by making them like you enough. It's kinda like in real life how sometimes people end up marrying someone who wouldn't be considered their "type" simply because they like that person? So I wouldn't think a Dunmer/Argonian relationship would be completely out of the question. You'd just have to work harder at it.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2011)

> You can only flirt while wearing a special amulet.



Interesting, I'll probably ignore this amulet completely then.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2011)

They did that to make it more optional.

The downfall of Fable's system is that every random person you do a favor for or play the lute in front of wants you to run the train on them with your friends.

I guess Bethesda liked the idea of a spouse/romance but not the idea you can't get a magical sword for an Orc blacksmith without him giving you a blowjob for it. Having received a blowjob from an Orc before, I can tell you that the tusks are quite painful and I'm personally happy that there's an amulet for the rare sick bastard who might be interested in that, and that I am not forced to wear it.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> 3 - You can marry a person of either gender or almost any race, depending on your own, but not every person will necessarily be interested in you because they have sexual preferences. Not everyone is automatically bisexual or particularly sexually interested in you. *It's rumored you can work around this, though, by making them like you enough*. It's kinda like in real life how sometimes people end up marrying someone who wouldn't be considered their "type" simply because they like that person? So I wouldn't think a Dunmer/Argonian relationship would be completely out of the question. You'd just have to work harder at it.



Charm spell the straight out of them?


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2011)

> The downfall of Fable's system is that every random person you do a favor for or play the lute in front of wants you to run the train on them with your friends.



That was pretty annoying, what sucked even more was that it was pointless to even marry.  At least in Skyrim they'll be able to fight alongside you and maybe not suck at it.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2011)

Companions/Followers in Morrowind and Oblivion were annoying as hell. 

In Morrowind there were no essential characters, so the pilgrim you would be escorting halfway across Vvardenfell to some obscure shrine is not only completely unarmed and unarmored, and a measly level 4, but he somehow thinks he's the spawn of Chuck Norris and tries to fight every heavily armored bandit along the way. Not only that but he runs slow as hell and sometimes randomly runs off into the mountains because of bad AI pathing.

In Oblivion there were a lot of essential followers in quests who simply suck as fighters, and even the slightly better equipped killable ones like the Mage Apprentice or Knights of the Nine are really no match for a decently leveled Daedric enemy. In the KOTN main questline, for instance, on that last enemy stronghold, over half my Knights die  on an average playthrough. I cut through those Aurorans like butter but somehow they give trouble to high level Knights with spells and Daedric weapons? It's the crappy AI to blame. The named Knights have decent gear, plenty of Hp and a variety of spells both offensive and defensive. They simply don't know how to play their class. 

From what I've seen the NPC combat AI in Skyrim is much improved, though. Especially Necromancers and other mages, who constantly reanimate and summon things for reinforcements.


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I guess Bethesda liked the idea of a spouse/romance but not the idea you can't get a magical sword for an Orc blacksmith without him giving you a blowjob for it.



You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Pilaf again.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2011)

> From what I've seen the NPC combat AI in Skyrim is much improved, though. Especially Necromancers and other mages, who constantly reanimate and summon things for reinforcements.



I really hope so, previous battles were far too easy.  If the NPCs start using a wider range of spells the battles will certainly be more interesting.  Always did hate how it was usually one or two spells that an NPC used.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

my body is ready bethesda


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I really hope so, previous battles were far too easy.  If the NPCs start using a wider range of spells the battles will certainly be more interesting.  Always did hate how it was usually one or two spells that an NPC used.



The footage I've seen so far shows that mage type enemies are actually quite powerful in comparison to bandit and marauder types, but maybe that's just because magic is inherently more versatile. The Dragon Priest summoned an Atronach as a living shield and then strafed around and spammed fireballs. It even attempted to heal itself. 

In the Tokyo Game Show footage, the player character (we should note this guy was sort of a noob and not in Todd Mode like Howard was) was taken down very handily by a Necromancer who looks a lot like Darth Sidious, who was spamming some kind of attack that resembled shock balls or magic missiles from both hands. (Apparently dual wielding Destruction is a massively effective DPS dealer in this game but chews through mana quickly.)

Another example is that there are many reports of Necromancers casually reanimating their fallen companions in the middle of a fight, or even nearby dead animals. In one instance a Necromancer who was low on options reanimated a dead chicken (!!) which proceeded to attack the journalist in question. That same Necromancer then summoned a _khajiit ghost in full armor with a war axe_. (Badass ghosts confirmed.)


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2011)

> In one instance a Necromancer who was low on options reanimated a dead chicken (!!) which proceeded to attack the journalist in question.





This I have to see.

And things will only get better once combat overhaul mods are released.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 17, 2011)

I would so kill a chicken just to reanimate it


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

I now plan to procure a chicken army to overrun my foes.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I would so kill a chicken just to reanimate it





Gnome said:


> I now plan to procure a chicken army to overrun my foes.



In a world of infinite possibilities...


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2011)

The chicken incident is mentioned in the October edition of OXM, so if you have a subscription or know a local shop that carries it that's where you'll be able to read it. 

Todd Howard commented that it blew him away and was unscripted. The AI of certain enemies causes them to strategically do unpredictable things sometimes. It reminds me of some of the better moments from TES IV, such as when Jauffre was disarmed at the Battle of Bruma and wasted no time in picking up a big battleaxe to replace his katana. 

There's another instance a journalist about a month ago mentioned where he was fighting two Necromancers, and every time one of them died his buddy would immediately reanimate him, so they both died like four times before they ran low on magicka and couldn't revive their buddy. The fight sounded very tough. There was a lot of summoning and destruction going on as well.


----------



## Fenix (Sep 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Here's what I've pieced together from interviews and developer tweets so far.
> 
> It's not comprehensive and I don't feel like sourcing it, so take my word for it.
> 
> ...



Oh boy, unless this amulet is given early on or the reward of a mandatory quest, I have a feeling I'm going to completely miss it....


----------



## Frostman (Sep 17, 2011)

Can you still use amulet once married?


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Can you still use amulet once married?



You want a harem?  Shame on you.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You want a harem?  Shame on you.



Skyrim. May or may not include harems


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Skyrim. May or may not include harems



Fuck life, I live in skyrim now


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought we all lived in Skyrim and Tamriel? ARE YOU TELLING ME THIS ISN'T REAL?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> I thought we all lived in Skyrim and Tamriel? ARE YOU TELLING ME THIS ISN'T REAL?



    

The agents they're coming for us, we know the truth!!!


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if polygamy is in or not..in Skyrim lore, at least in the past, there was no such thing as an official marriage and people just kind of had live-in mates. It's roughly based on old celtic and scandanavian handfast rituals. In some of those societies there were harems, others not. Tamrielic cultures take influence from a wide variety of things. There's a lot of overlaps between the Bretons and Nords as well, especially in the Reach. The Bretons of that area are strongly Celtic and Gaelic in function and form. I'm pretty sure in Cyrodill and the urban areas of High Rock, monogamy is the norm. Same in Morrowind. I'm not sure how the Khajiit or Argonians do it. I believe the Redguards practice monogamy as well. The High Elves have a strong cultural ideal of a faithful marriage, and choose their mate wisely because they must live together for hundreds of years.  Bosmer are little heathens who fuck anything that moves.

Orcs, I believe, have a surprisingly traditional and monogamous based marriage system. Also surprisingly, they live in a Matriarchal society, with the head of most clans being female. Their culture leader is usually a male warchief though. I'm not sure if Warchiefs and clan Matriarchs are allowed more than one wife/husband or not. There's not a lot of Orc lore. They've only been a playable race for Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim. Their kingdom, Orsinium, only won status as a province under Gortwog, but he was King way back during the events of Daggerfall, Morrowind and Oblivion. He's almost certainly dead by now. Some legends say Orcs have short lifespans due to their curse. I'm not sure if the Kingdom of Orsinium has a hereditary sovereign like other Kingdoms, or if the people choose a leader.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 18, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I'm not sure if polygamy is in or not..in Skyrim lore, at least in the past, there was no such thing as an official marriage and people just kind of had live-in mates. It's roughly based on old celtic and scandanavian handfast rituals. In some of those societies there were harems, others not. Tamrielic cultures take influence from a wide variety of things. There's a lot of overlaps between the Bretons and Nords as well, especially in the Reach. The Bretons of that area are strongly Celtic and Gaelic in function and form. I'm pretty sure in Cyrodill and the urban areas of High Rock, monogamy is the norm. Same in Morrowind. I'm not sure how the Khajiit or Argonians do it. I believe the Redguards practice monogamy as well. The High Elves have a strong cultural ideal of a faithful marriage, and choose their mate wisely because they must live together for hundreds of years.  Bosmer are little heathens who fuck anything that moves.
> 
> Orcs, I believe, have a surprisingly traditional and monogamous based marriage system. Also surprisingly, they live in a Matriarchal society, with the head of most clans being female. Their culture leader is usually a male warchief though. I'm not sure if Warchiefs and clan Matriarchs are allowed more than one wife/husband or not. There's not a lot of Orc lore. They've only been a playable race for Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim. Their kingdom, Orsinium, only won status as a province under Gortwog, but he was King way back during the events of Daggerfall, Morrowind and Oblivion. He's almost certainly dead by now. Some legends say Orcs have short lifespans due to their curse. I'm not sure if the Kingdom of Orsinium has a hereditary sovereign like other Kingdoms, or if the people choose a leader.



Ahh,insightful posts like these make me appreciate you more and more Pilaf.


Also,some leaked OXM scans (of dubious quality) but better than nothing!


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

That wizard looks pretty awesome, the one in the fourth picture.


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvUpOgXkOUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mexicano27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> It reminds me of some of the better moments from TES IV, such as when Jauffre was disarmed at the Battle of Bruma and wasted no time in picking up a big battleaxe to replace his katana.



This happened in my playthrough as well, except Baurus was the one who got disarmed, not Jauffre. But instead of getting his katana back or picking up any new weapon, he started fighting the daedra with his fists. 

Somehow, he survived the battle, and so he was there when the daedra invaded the Imperial City. He had evidently never picked up a new weapon, and so when the battle began he once again started getting into fist fights with dremora and enormous xivilai. He never once decided to pick up any sort of weapon throughout the entire battle, but once again he miraculously lived through the whole thing and was there to see the main quest concluded. 


I'll have to wear this helmet if I ever choose to play through the game as a psychotic killer.


----------



## Litho (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow those are pretty cool. What's up with that bow? It's on fire!


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 18, 2011)

That bear's like "come at me, bro!"

And the Orc's weapon has a very long and thin handle, like a polearm.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

Litho said:


> Wow those are pretty cool. What's up with that bow? It's on fire!



It's probably how summoned weapons look like now.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 18, 2011)

It's a Bound Bow.

My third character, probably a Breton, is going to get gay married.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't see the appeal in that but do as you please.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 18, 2011)

I plan on making a Redguard and courting all the fine white women, because I find racism funny. Plus, I can make myself look as much like Sidney Poitier and see if the parents will invite me to dinner!


----------



## Litho (Sep 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's probably how summoned weapons look like now.





Pilaf said:


> It's a Bound Bow.



Should've guessed it. Looks epic! Guess i'll focus on magic completely for my first character! Unless I find awesome magical weapons i'll just summon mine! Leaves more room in my backpack for treasure! 
Then when I'm loaded search the cities for the biggest mansion for sale, so my harem can move in with me.

_"She's just a cleaning lady, honey, don't mind her.
What, her? Are you kidding? She's just our cook. Don't you mind them, honey. 
Honey? Where are you going, darling?
Darling?
Are...Are you going shopping?
Could you bring me back some of those good Tamika wine bottles?
Honey? ... "_


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I can't see the appeal in that but do as you please.



The appeal is that Sir Francois is as fruity as a nut cake. It's not me who's getting gay married, but the effeminate Knight from High Rock. He's a sort of Don Quixote type character who thinks he's a lot tougher than he really is.

Is it good or bad that I've planned out like my first five characters and their personality traits already? lol

My first is Soc'doon McDougall, a Nord. He has the Breton Reachman sounding name because his father was in fact a Breton who married a Nord woman. () His traits are that he was a mercenary in Cyrodill and illegally crossed into the border to find mercenary work. He's already quite old and grumpy. He's not against fighter type merc work but he's not too keen on the Dark Brotherhood. He uses healing magic only, and is a smith. He'll probably do the Main Quest. Since he spent much of his time in Cyrodill but loves his heritage, he will try to avoid taking sides in the civil war.

My second is Serjo Minas-Sul Mora, a Dunmer battlemage/crusader in heavy armor. He's the descendant of a surviving Redoran family, and he will dedicate himself to honor, piety and service. He will definitely do the shrine quests of Mephala, Boethia and Azura but will avoid the Four Corners of the House of Troubles. He might or might not pursue the main quest. He will make a concentrated effort to hunt down and eradicate the Dark Brotherhood, for their blasphemy against Mephala and their crimes against the Morag Tong. He will join the College of Winterhold and the Companions and support the Stormcloaks, because his family was shown kindness by the Sons of Skyrim when Morrowind was destroyed.

The third is Titus Alorius, who was a spy for the Empire caught crossing the border. I'll play him as a straight up Imperial agent. He'll join the Legions, support the Empire, probably do the main quest for the good of humanity, etc. He'll favor a long bow and Imperial sword, and wear Imperial armor. He's the lawful good type through and through.

Finally Sir Francois Moorston of Alclaire, the Breton. He's a gay and flamboyant Knight who uses some Restoration and Illusion. He considers himself a great and noble hero but in fact was banished from High Rock for conspiring to steal the Duke of Alcaire's undergarments. His mission in Skyrim is to fight "evildoers". However he's quite stupid and gullible and falls in with the Dark Brotherhood, whom he mistakes for a charitable organization somehow, and believes himself to be assassinating the cultists responsible for resurrecting Dragons. He also naively believes Dragons can be reasoned with, and doesn't understand why they're so grumpy. He has an unfortunate habit of losing his horses. He also has an extremely unfortunate habit of mistaking windmills for giant monsters, probably complicated by his long addiction to skooma.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 18, 2011)

Holy shit,you are thorough..


I wonder if you can get married to just some unimportant NPC wenches or if we can grab queens and ladies!


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

> I wonder if you can get married to just some unimportant NPC wenches or if we can grab queens and ladies!:awesme


.

I hope that I can seduce a queen or some rich lady. 

Pilaf:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 18, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The appeal is that Sir Francois is as fruity as a nut cake. It's not me who's getting gay married, but the effeminate Knight from High Rock. He's a sort of Don Quixote type character who thinks he's a lot tougher than he really is.
> 
> Is it good or bad that I've planned out like my first five characters and their personality traits already? lol
> 
> ...



I almost do the same thing!

Like I have my proud Redguard warrior who will try to break racial stereotypes by perpetuating them! I will lovingly refer to him as Snoop Dogg Hero.

And then I have my Nordic warrior, who will live the warriors life of solitude and alcoholism. He'll probably be my brawler character. And I have as yet left him unnamed, though I'm leaning towards something like Svarsy or McKracken.

And finally, I'll have my Altmer main character who will either be a complete douche or a pious warrior of righteousness, I haven't decided.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Ahh,insightful posts like these make me appreciate you more and more Pilaf.
> 
> 
> Also,some leaked OXM scans (of dubious quality) but better than nothing!


you forgot the mudcrab pic


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 18, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> you forgot the mudcrab pic



What the..

I never even noticed!


And this tiny pic is supposed to be of a giant mudcrab!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

I want to kill a Giant Enemy Crab!


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

I want a merchant mudcrab.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Sep 18, 2011)

I remember running into the giant mudcrab in _Oblivion_ and crapping myself, then laughing when it turned out to be just as weak as the normal ones.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> I remember running into the giant mudcrab in _Oblivion_ and crapping myself, then laughing when it turned out to be just as weak as the normal ones.


no only that it gave you a 1 crab meat went it should have been at least 10.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 18, 2011)

I like how thorough Pilaf is with his characters 

Something that interested me about the pic of the bound bow, it didn't look Daedric to me. Maybe it's made of pure energy or something. Which is cool with me because i like the style of Daedric weapons but change is good and that bow looks badass.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

I want to be home wrecker, then while married to said cheating bitch wreck another home, that way I destroy my own personal life, ruin another mans, get a finer bitch and teach the old one not to cheat. All at the same time


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat Alchemy 


Dat bow!


Dat female 


Dat cave 



Linkdarkside said:


> you forgot the mudcrab pic



Alright, it's settled. I am thoroughly satisfied with the amount of Skyrim news and can peacefully await the game's release in anticipation of dat Mudcrab


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

^ man those are some ugly scans though


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2011)

the bound bow really look awesome.


Gnome said:


> I now plan to procure a chicken army to overrun my foes.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't mock them chickens, they can kill Link in the Zelda games easily.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't mock them chickens, they can kill Link in the Zelda games easily.


but those are Cuccos.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> but those are Cuccos.



You can call a rock a bird but it'll still be a chicken.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 18, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I like how thorough Pilaf is with his characters



Old habit, really. I grew up around a lot of dungeons and dragons geeks. I can't mentally roll a character for any roleplaying game without trying to give him some kind of back story now.





> Something that interested me about the pic of the bound bow, it didn't look Daedric to me. Maybe it's made of pure energy or something. Which is cool with me because i like the style of Daedric weapons but change is good and that bow looks badass.




Technically, there's no reason they ever should have actually looked Daedric. They're lesser Daedra bound into the form of a weapon, but actual Daedric weapons have Ebony as their base component with the Daedra soul added on top. A weapon made out of a reshaped Daedra shouldn't look identical to them or have the same stats.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 18, 2011)

Im prob gonna be doing a female Bretan in my first playthrough now that women can look pretty now. 

Make her an archer/Magic exclusive. 

I think the Melee is gonna be great but i think that it will have a few short comings like the melee in Fallout 3 and Fallout NV. 

If im gonna be battling giant orcs and dragons i wanna recoil from blows, and i wanna have my blows get knocked back if they are blocked. 


I dont wanna just sit and spam the trigger until the guy is dead. I want timing to be a big part of my melee. 


That or i will make a Orc Badass, BRING IT SKYRIM!! 


I WILL HACK YOU INTO PIECES WITH MY LOPSIDED SCOWL AND MY SNAGGLETOOTH


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

I've never actually played as a Breton.  :/

Fiona, you will get it for PC right?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 18, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Old habit, really. I grew up around a lot of dungeons and dragons geeks. I can't mentally roll a character for any roleplaying game without trying to give him some kind of back story now.


That's cool though, i love crafting stories and backgrounds for characters and it fits with the open-endedness of the main characters in games like TES.



> Technically, there's no reason they ever should have actually looked Daedric. They're lesser Daedra bound into the form of a weapon, but actual Daedric weapons have Ebony as their base component with the Daedra soul added on top. A weapon made out of a reshaped Daedra shouldn't look identical to them or have the same stats.


Ah i see.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 18, 2011)

My battlestation passed away 3 months ago  


I havent had the money to rebuild her.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

What a shame, just make sure to get it for the PC when you rebuild your battlestation.  The mods will be amazing and a must have.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 18, 2011)

Ill prob get it on console first and then request a new battlestation for xmas


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

I might pirate this.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

Krory 

This is one of the few games that shouldn't be pirated.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

In fact, you should pay extra just to play it.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> In fact, you should pay extra just to play it.



I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Idk, I might buy it for consoles and PC. Technically extra because the PC version won't be any different for a while.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

At the very least the textures on the PC version will be higher, no need to get it for consoles at all.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Achievements      .


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Why would you care about them?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

It's like OCD food.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 19, 2011)

Achievements 

It might not look as pretty on 360 but i'm getting mine on it because i don't really like PC gaming.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Back in the day I didn't need a list of achievements to tell me of all the crazy things I could do, I did all the crazy things I thought of just for the heck of it.  

Buto:  Why don't you like PC gaming?


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

It's Bethesda. Bethesda doesn't get my money.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Achievements
> 
> It might not look as pretty on 360 but i'm getting mine on it because i don't really like PC gaming.


There's that to, I'd much rather sit on my couch with a controller.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's Bethesda. Bethesda doesn't get my money.



What do you have against Bethesda?  



Gnome said:


> There's that to, I'd much rather sit on my couch with a controller.



Understandable.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why don't you like PC gaming?


Never could get into it, it's annoying to have to move your character or do stuff using the letter keys and shit. When you have fat, shakey fingers, looking at the keyboard to see what you're pressing while having to look at what you're doing on screen at the same time gets annoying. Now if i could look in two seperate directions that would be just fine but until we get to that evolutionary point....yeah.



Gnome said:


> There's that to, I'd much rather sit on my couch with a controller.


It's far more comfortable that way.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

>Having to look at the keyboard

What kind of crazy, fucked-up world am I living in?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Depends on how many bindings you have and how use to playing on a keyboard you are.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Having to look at the keyboard
> 
> What kind of crazy, fucked-up world am I living in?


One where some people type by chicken pecking


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

lol                    .


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been thinking. 



i think the thing that is really gonna MAKE the game for everyone, is the new skill tree interface. 


It hasnt been getting as much love as i think it should. I think that its the thing that is really gonna streamline the leveling system and make you feel like you are truly going somewhere with your character, and make you feel like your character is getting more powerful. 


Rather than "OMG  i killed that bandit in 2 strikes instead of 3 with my warhammer, MY GAI IZ BAUCE " 

It will be more tecnique and skill oriented rather than spamming the strike button. 



Im DYING to know what all crazy perks they thought up 



Also as far as the romancing goes i hope they dont overcomplicate it, but i also dont wanna see it be over simplified. 


I dont wanna have to quest all of the world to get The hot Blonde Bar Wench to have sexy time with me. 


But i also dont wanna see a "Oh hai . You are Purty. can i has sex nao?" option.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

I want to know about the perks as well, hopefully most of them will be useful.



> Also as far as the romancing goes i hope they dont overcomplicate it, but i also dont wanna see it be over simplified.



It won't be over-complicated, at best it might require you to do a small mission to find an item or something.  Hell, finding the amulet that lets you have romance dialogue options might be the most complicated part.



> But i also dont wanna see a "Oh hai . You are Purty. can i has sex nao?" option.



Once you raise your target's disposition to you enough with money, gifts, compliments(?) that should be what happens.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

If you run up to and tickle a woman 5 times, then she'll marry you, trust me.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

The perks im DYING to see more than anything else. 


I just want a list, dont give me images i want to know what they all do


Will there be some crazy ones like Fallout? 



Will some of them be passive talents? 


Will they be hot keyed? 

Can an idividual perk be upgraded or will the next perk in line be the upgrade. 



What i DONT wanna see is my ability screen overloaded with TONS of awesome perks that i can never get around to using


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

> Will there be some crazy ones like Fallout?



Probably.  



> Will some of them be passive talents?



This is almost guaranteed.  



> Will they be hot keyed?



If they aren't that would be pretty stupid of Bethesda.  



> Can an idividual perk be upgraded or will the next perk in line be the upgrade.



Probably the first option.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

Do you think the number of perks will be overwhelming? 


Or will we see specific powers/spells/abilities/attacks?


Or do you think they will basically be skill boosters and passive skills that boost what you can already do like fallout?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

> Do you think the number of perks will be overwhelming?



Do you think that 280 perks are overwhelming?



> Or will we see specific powers/spells/abilities/attacks?





> Or do you think they will basically be skill boosters and passive skills that boost what you can already do like fallout?



I think that we'll see a mix of both.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Do you think that 280 perks are overwhelming?



I do, seriously.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I do, seriously.



I'm holding off judgement on the issue, I expect that many perks will have multiple "levels" to them that are counted as separate perks.  The actually number of unique perks should be around 50 if not lower.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

well i think it will be more fallout 3 than anything.


you get to choose 1 perk everytime you gain a level.


are you gonna have a level 280 nord?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

> are you gonna have a level 280 nord?



No, the theoretical level cap is somewhere around 70, at best you'll have 70 or so perks.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

that was my point  



I think there are so many perks because there are so many ways to play the game. 



Each will have its use, some will be VERY useful for a thief Dark elf, but will be utterly useless to a Warrior Nord.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

Also im sure there will be some that are the same or similar to perks we have seen in Fallout 

Night vison, Bloody mess, Black Widow, Strong Back, Silent Step

I can see viable uses for MANY of fallout style perks


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

> Night vison



I wouldn't like such a perk to be honest.  We already have the night-eye spell and Khajiit should have the Eye of Night which you can use as many times as you want.  :/

Don't know about the others.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

Bloody Mess


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, at the very least a perk similar to strong back would be very usefull in any rpg, much less one thats as open and epic as skyrim. I hate having to make frequent trips back to the nearest merchants just to sell my stuffz


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

I sucking fucking hate it when im way out in the middle of nowhere and find something awesome. 


"you are over encumbered" 


*looks in inventory not enough room*


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Bloody Mess



Googled it, not exactly a useful perk.  



> "you are over encumbered"



Rarely did I have that problem.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

Hell no it isnt useful 


But mfw i just shoot a guy with a 9mm bullet and he explodes into bloody mass 



I ALWAYS have that problem


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

> But mfw i just shoot a guy with a 9mm bullet and he explodes into bloody mass



Pity that Bethesda said that there won't be dismemberment if I remember correctly.



> I ALWAYS have that problem



Increase your strength + learn feather.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Pity that Bethesda said that there *won't be dismemberment *if I remember correctly.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 19, 2011)

^

Violent-tendency'd little thing (at least in gaming) arnt ya?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm actually glad that there won't be dismemberment, it'll just distract me in a battle.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm actually glad that there won't be dismemberment, it'll just distract me in a battle.



But to be fair, hacking your enemies into itty bitty, fun-sized chunks CAN be fun if the mood is right..


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> But to be fair, hacking your enemies into itty bitty, fun-sized chunks CAN be fun if the mood is right..



Eh, I have other games that satisfy those moods.  No need to have Bethesda spend time on making such a pointless feature when there are more important things to work on.


----------



## Litho (Sep 19, 2011)

"Cool, lot's of new pages of discussion on Skyrim! Was there some new info maybe?"



Fiona said:


> Im prob gonna be doing a female Bretan in my first playthrough now that women can look pretty now.
> 
> Make her an archer/Magic exclusive.
> 
> ...





Fiona said:


> My battlestation passed away 3 months ago
> 
> 
> I havent had the money to rebuild her.





Fiona said:


> Ill prob get it on console first and then request a new battlestation for xmas





Fiona said:


> lol                    .





Fiona said:


> I have been thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fiona said:


> The perks im DYING to see more than anything else.
> 
> 
> I just want a list, dont give me images i want to know what they all do
> ...





Fiona said:


> Do you think the number of perks will be overwhelming?
> 
> 
> Or will we see specific powers/spells/abilities/attacks?
> ...





Fiona said:


> well i think it will be more fallout 3 than anything.
> 
> 
> you get to choose 1 perk everytime you gain a level.
> ...





Fiona said:


> that was my point
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fiona said:


> Also im sure there will be some that are the same or similar to perks we have seen in Fallout
> 
> Night vison, Bloody mess, Black Widow, Strong Back, Silent Step
> 
> I can see viable uses for MANY of fallout style perks





Fiona said:


> Bloody Mess





Fiona said:


> I sucking fucking hate it when im way out in the middle of nowhere and find something awesome.
> 
> 
> "you are over encumbered"
> ...





Fiona said:


> Hell no it isnt useful
> 
> 
> But mfw i just shoot a guy with a 9mm bullet and he explodes into bloody mass
> ...




*Oh...*

(even had to delete a ton of smilies, had too many images)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No, the theoretical level cap is somewhere around 70, at best you'll have 70 or so perks.


i will get a mod to keep leveling up to lv.280.


----------



## The Max (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a link to the perks already known


----------



## Lamb (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No, the theoretical level cap is somewhere around 70, at best you'll have 70 or so perks.



you don't gain perks after level 50.

What are some peoples thoughts on Akatosh vs Alduin? In other games, we've seen Akatosh presented as the ultimate benevolence, the supreme power of good. Thus, in some ways our view on dragons in past games was that they weren't monsters, but wise and powerful beings that once roamed the land we live in, but we in our stupidity and fear destroyed. Now supposedly Alduin, the Nordic version of Akatosh, is supposed to be considered the world eater and destroyer? How do you reconcile these conflicting viewpoints? And how do dragons become elements of this evil?


Also, since we know dragons speak dragon language, and use the voice, does this mean stronger dragons will be able to summon giant thunder storms? teleport around the battlefield? and generally make us feel puny even when we become god?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

*



			Intense violence, sexual themes and more detailed for Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
		
Click to expand...

*
The Entertainment Software Rating Board has released their rating summary for the upcoming multiplatform title, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. The open-world role-playing game received a M (for Mature) rating due to content relating to blood, gore, intense violence, sexual themes and use of alcohol.



*



			This is a fantasy role-playing game in which players assume the role of Dovakin, a prophesied figure with the power to combat dragons in the fictional world of Skyrim. As players traverse through mountainous open-world environments, they complete missions and quests that impact the eventual fate of their character. Players use swords, bows and arrows, axes, and magic attacks (e.g., fireballs, ice shards) to kill various enemies (e.g., wolves, dragons, human bandits and soldiers). As players engage in melee-style combat, some sequences are highlighted by slow-motion effects, particularly for decapitations. Large blood-splatter effects also occur during combat, and some environments are stained with blood or body parts (e.g., heads impaled on spikes). Some sequences allow players to injure/kill nonadversary characters, including prisoners chained to a wall; they scream in pain amid splashes of blood or fire. As the game progresses, the dialogue and on-screen text contains references to sexual material (e.g., “. . . all the whores your heart, or any other organ, desires,” “She . . . raped the men as cruelly as Bal had ravished her,” and “Remember when you thought [he] was . . . intent on making you . . . into his personal sex slave?”). Alcohol such as wine, mead, and ale can be purchased and consumed by players' character throughout the game; and in one sequence, players can engage in a drinking contest with another character, which eventually results in slurred speech (e.g., “One more. No problemsh . . . Thash grape!”).
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2011)

Litho said:


> "Cool, lot's of new pages of discussion on Skyrim! Was there some new info maybe?"
> 
> *Oh...*
> 
> (even had to delete a ton of smilies, had too many images)



/too early in the morning to see your point


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

No dismemberment?

No buy.

First day pirate.


----------



## The Max (Sep 19, 2011)

well there is still decapitation


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

No dice.

I would've paid double for disembowelment.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

Umm..people..

Decapitations are in-game and can be obtained with a perk from the one-handed skill tree.




Also,if you have a two-hander you can impale people,lift them,and then throw them off with your foot I think!


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Umm..people..
> 
> Decapitations are in-game and can be obtained with a perk from the one-handed skill tree.
> 
> ...



Decapitation != Dismemberment


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> Decapitation != Dismemberment



Ehhh,same shit,you cut out something that sticks out of a man's torso.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

> you don't gain perks after level 50.



Even better.



> No dismemberment?
> 
> No buy.
> 
> First day pirate.



You weren't even going to buy the game if it had dismemberment.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Even better.
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't even going to buy the game if it had dismemberment.



If Silent Hill: Downpour was pushed off, I might have.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

I smell a lie, you said that Bethesda shouldn't get money.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, but I also bought Fallout 3 and, unfortunately, Fallout: New Vegas and Oblivion.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

New Vegas isn't Bethesda's fault.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm.  I'll take your word for it then, Krory. 



> What are some peoples thoughts on Akatosh vs Alduin? In other games, we've seen Akatosh presented as the ultimate benevolence, the supreme power of good. Thus, in some ways our view on dragons in past games was that they weren't monsters, but wise and powerful beings that once roamed the land we live in, but we in our stupidity and fear destroyed. Now supposedly Alduin, the Nordic version of Akatosh, is supposed to be considered the world eater and destroyer? How do you reconcile these conflicting viewpoints? And how do dragons become elements of this evil?



Everyone has different beliefs of the mythology in the Elder Scrolls, while all may not be entirely true bits and pieces of them may be.  Look at the Aldmer, they would probably love it if Alduin destroyed the world.



> With Talos and the Sons of Talos removed, the Dragon will become ours to unbind. The world of mortals will be over. The Dragon will uncoil his hold on the stagnancy of linear time and move as Free Serpent again, moving through the Aether without measure or burden, spilling time along the innumerable roads we once travelled. And with that we will regain the mantle of the imperishable spirit.



That was from one of Michael Kirkbride's posts.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hmm.  I'll take your word for it then, Krory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh those Altmer and their silly beliefs that once the end of the current kalpa comes they will attain godhood!


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2011)

I know there are a lot of dudes seriously upgrading their computers to play this game. Playing it on the PS3 I know I'll be able to play it at HD, but will I be missing a lot of amazing visual effects you can only get on a good PC?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh those Altmer and their silly beliefs that once the end of the current kalpa comes they will attain godhood!



They could be right.  




> I know there are a lot of dudes seriously upgrading their computers to play this game. Playing it on the PS3 I know I'll be able to play it at HD, but will I be missing a lot of amazing visual effects you can only get on a good PC?



Bethesda will probably make the PC version have higher textures and maybe better lighting effects.  It won't be until modders release texture packs that you'll begin to really see a massive difference.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 19, 2011)

Colonello said:


> I know there are a lot of dudes seriously upgrading their computers to play this game. Playing it on the PS3 I know I'll be able to play it at HD, but will I be missing a lot of amazing visual effects you can only get on a good PC?



Probably not _that much_, but you'll be missing out on the modding community, which have been a vibrant part of the elder scrolls.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Colonello said:


> I know there are a lot of dudes seriously upgrading their computers to play this game. Playing it on the PS3 I know I'll be able to play it at HD, but will I be missing a lot of amazing visual effects you can only get on a good PC?



Doubt there will be a big enough difference to pour major upgrades into a PC for.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> They could be right.



I am pretty sure that godhood is mer-only if you catch my drift..


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I am pretty sure that godhood is mer-only if you catch my drift..



All the better for mer, they won't have to deal with humanity's bullshit for eternity.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hmm.  I'll take your word for it then, Krory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But see, this is where it gets confused, because Alduin is supposed to be synonymous with Akatosh, from what I gathered. Sure, the Nords have a different view on Akatosh, in that they believe Alduin consumes and creates anew, while Akatosh is basically the creator within Tamrielic tradition. Considering, Akatosh's appearance within _Oblivion_, it feels kind of weird to me that suddenly the Nordic version is going to appear and try to destroy the world.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> New Vegas isn't Bethesda's fault.



It is at this point. Bethesda handled all the patches, and all of the DLC... which just progressively make it _worse_. And being the publisher, they still got my money.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 19, 2011)

I see a false "fact" in my thread. Can't be tolerated.

You can continue to gain perks each level until you top out, which should be in the mid seventies. I don't know where you get your information from but mine's from Pete Hines.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Psh.     PR.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 19, 2011)

Lamb said:


> But see, this is where it gets confused, because Alduin is supposed to be synonymous with Akatosh, from what I gathered. Sure, the Nords have a different view on Akatosh, in that they believe Alduin consumes and creates anew, while Akatosh is basically the creator within Tamrielic tradition. Considering, Akatosh's appearance within _Oblivion_, it feels kind of weird to me that suddenly the Nordic version is going to appear and try to destroy the world.



Supposedly, while they represent the same First Cause or Spirit, the three entities known as Auriel, Akatosh and Alduin are distinct. In fact, the Alessian Order was so offended by elements of Elven Auriel in Cyrodillic Akatosh that they summoned a massive Tower and danced on it until it broke, a symbolic act that removed Auriel from Akatosh, leaving mostly Nordic and Cyrodillic myth elements. 

This has a rather extreme consequence on the time flow, though. It caused a Dragon Break and Cyrodill slept, frozen in time for over a thousand years. The rest of Tamriel did not, however. It's one of the weirder aspects of TES lore.


----------



## Litho (Sep 19, 2011)

^Well ain't that something. Gotta love TES lore.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 19, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I see a false "fact" in my thread. Can't be tolerated.
> 
> You can continue to gain perks each level until you top out, which should be in the mid seventies. I don't know where you get your information from but mine's from Pete Hines.



Every where I've read, it's said there is a soft level cap at 50, at which point you will no longer gain perks, and will have slower level up times. Final cap is around 70.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Every where I've read, it's said there is a soft level cap at 50, at which point you will no longer gain perks, and will have slower level up times. Final cap is around 70.



The decision was apparently changed in August. Along with the whole "Make your own spells" thing.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok so now im confused. 



Can you gain perks past 50? 



can you make your own spells?


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Ok so now im confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently yes, you should end up with around 70 or so perks if you really put forth the effort to level up.

You can't make your own spells.  :/


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2011)

Who would even WANT that many perks  


Thats getting to the point of "ok this guy is coming for me, What do i wanna use?!" 




Im bummed that you cant


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

> Who would even WANT that many perks



People that want god-mode characters.



> Im bummed that you cant



It does suck but it's no big loss.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2011)

Knowing me i will get through to like level 35ish? 


and then ill wanna start another character and play it from a completely different angle


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

> Knowing me i will get through to like level 35ish?



You might actually make it higher, Bethesda said that they have content for level 50 players.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2011)

oh i know. 


i just get curious very easy. eventually my curiousity about another race or style of play will get the beter of me


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> People that want god-mode characters.



I just abused the hell out of duplicating items glitch and the making stats on items permanent glitch on Oblivion. It was fun for a while, but gets a bit boring when you're running 10x faster than normal and one shotting things.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats why i dont like the idea have having so many perks. 


At a certain point you will be haxed to the point of ridiculousness. 


Then you will basically be spending time running around with your broken character, and that takes the fun out of it


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 20, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Thats why i dont like the idea have having so many perks.
> 
> 
> At a certain point you will be haxed to the point of ridiculousness.
> ...



Thats true. In Fallout3, once i got to a certain level, the game just got boring to play thru and continue exploring. Finding less of that to deal with in NV, fortunately. But its still dosnt offer up the continual challanges that you faced when you were a lowbie, or even in your teens 

Hopefully this wont set in for skyrim until you're near max-level. Give us plenty of meat to chew on, so to speak


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't see why people will think perks will make you Godly. If anything they'll just be a nice expression of your increased skill in specific areas.

Look at _Oblivion_, say for your level up you gained 3 points in destruction, 3 points in block, and 4 points in marksman, with various other applicable skills included to max your stat increase. The difference in your skill level in destruction would be nominal at best.

Now in Skyrim, we'll have our increase gain us something extra, from the looks of the perks, something small, but nice. None of the perks I've seen have shouted "God power" to me.

In fact, from what I've seen they've gotten rid of quite a few of the God power things. No more hand to hand combat, no more custom spells, and no more jumping 80 feet with every leap. Plus, considering it looks like they've upped the power and AI of all our enemies, we might have a remotely fair fight.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2011)

Im not saying any single perk is gonna make you godly. 


Im afraid that if you combine certain perks together the effects will stack. 


Thus making you Haxed. 


The dragon shouts to me actually are more of a threat to become god powers. 

If they take them far enough thye have that potential, but from what ive seen most of them are just handy to have. (the fast run to get through traps, The slow time for particularly fast or numerous enemies) 

The storm shout was a lil off the chart but hell, it looked cool


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im not saying any single perk is gonna make you godly.
> 
> 
> Im afraid that if you combine certain perks together the effects will stack.
> ...



Again, I don't think they really will, based on what we've seen of the perk list. Since perks are attached to skills, instead of just being general advancements, like most of the perks in Fallout 3, so while you'll be able to become excellent in some things, you'll most likely have difficulty with other. For instance, we know a lot of the pick pocket perks, and they all see to basically eventually make you able to steal the clothes off a person, without them even realizing it, but this would be quite useless in combat situations. I guess the point I'm making is that perks won't make you "haxed", but instead show your specialization and reward you for pursuing a specific path (It'll also give you plenty of reason to want to play the game with multiple characters). 



> The dragon shouts to me actually are more of a threat to become god powers.
> 
> If they take them far enough thye have that potential, but from what ive seen most of them are just handy to have. (the fast run to get through traps, The slow time for particularly fast or numerous enemies)
> 
> The storm shout was a lil off the chart but hell, it looked cool



I agree on this somewhat, based on what we've seen and heard about dragons. The way the guy was just throwing around draugr with that one force push shout really struck me as being somewhat lulzy in its power. But I do feel those will be tempered by three things;

First, the difficulty with which we obtain them, if the Dragon Priests are each unique and as powerful looking as the one we got to see in the preview, then it might make obtaining some of the more godly words appropriately challenging.

Second, the dragons themselves. The two dragons we saw didn't do a lot to strengthen this, as they each seemed to be taken down with a fair amount of ease and didn't really do much beyond flying around breathing fire/ice. But I will chalk that up to the dude cheating, and the fact that most of the fight seemed to be edited out of the footage. If the dragons are just as able to use the shouts as the player is and able to discern the appropriate time to use specific shouts, and if there is a wider variety of dragons than just the two we've been shown, they'll make it more than challenging enough to justify this new power.

Finally, the environment alone sounds like it will justify the powers. We've heard of necromancers bringing each other back to life constantly, making combat extremely versatile and interesting. We've seen some of the awesome new monsters, Dragon Priests, draugr, giants, mammoths, and anything in between. Skyrim is sounding like it's all around a much more hostile and volatile place than Cyrodil or Morrowind ever were.

If you can't tell, I'm overly excited for the game.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2011)

Perks will not make you Godly.

They will actually do quite the opposite since you can choose at most a little under a third of the total perks in the game. 

They'll force you to strategically choose some things while importantly neglecting others, meaning your character will NOT be able to do anything like higher level Morrowind/Oblivion players could. 

It's gonna take some studying and tweaking to get that perfect character build for your play style. Every point counts. As MK would say, sabers ready and let your varliance shine bright!


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You can't make your own spells.  :/










*scratches list of awesome names for new spells*


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2011)

soulnova said:


> *scratches list of awesome names for new spells*



Yep,you could break the game with a couple of custom-made spells..

They now went for a more Bioshock-ish approach it seems.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2011)

Im kinda surprised. 

The dragon fights were a lil disappointing.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

If they really do end up not being a challenger I'm going to mod them myself to make them tougher.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im kinda surprised.
> 
> The dragon fights were a lil disappointing.



They weren't so much disappointing, as much a limited show.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2011)

Im just hoping there are many variations.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2011)

Fire dragon

Ice dragon

Im curious to see what others they are. 

Bigger? Smaller? Friendly?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2011)

We all are. And we definitely have 3?

And we definitely might have friendly.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2011)

If there are friendly I'm dying to know what sort of role they could possibly be 

I mean there are SO many varieties. 

They are putting a heavy emphasis on the "Dragonborn". 

I'll be disappointed if they aren't used in many different ways. 

Rather than just "Oh shit! Dragon! Gotta kill it with muh sword and gets its soul "


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2011)

Fiona said:


> If there are friendly I'm dying to know what sort of role they could possibly be
> 
> I mean there are SO many varieties.
> 
> ...



Well, they've said that the dragons aren't going to be simple wild monsters. I'd assume most dragons are hostile (since they're random monsters), but I'd guess there are some scripted dragons that feel less hostile towards you.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 20, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Fire dragon
> 
> Ice dragon
> 
> ...



I'm hoping for one you can mount and can use it to attack enemies akin to Bloodwing from Borderlands.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> I'm hoping for one you can mount and can use it to attack enemies akin to Bloodwing from Borderlands.



I doubt we'll have a mountable dragon. But we've been told dragon shouts are quite possibly able to summon dragons. :3


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 21, 2011)

Pretty sure we won't be able to mount a dragon but hey, mods


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 21, 2011)

Bethesda is purposely keeping a lot of what they plan with Dragons in the dark because it's so big a part of the lore and main quest they're developing. We know there will be "multiple types" and some will be "friendly". We also know that these Dragons are very much sentient and intelligent. We also know they serve Alduin Epoch-Eater, a Divine who awakes and takes physical form only at the end of every _kalpa_ or epoch. He basically consumes the entire world and everything resets in the Mythic Dawn era. It's supposedly happened multiple times before, but the Ghost of Shor manages to hide away little bits of the world every time, and it takes the Dragon longer and hurts him more to consume. I think this is supposed to be the kalpa when Shor actually beats the Dragon and the kalpa is left to run on indefinitely through multiple eras. (Note that Alduin and Shor actually share a soul. It's sort of a schizo existence. One half is Anuic and represents stasis, the other is a Padomaic and wants a change. Shor is also known as Lorkhan the Padomaic. It was his idea to construct the world.  for a good summary of the varying cultures' views on this.)


----------



## Fiona (Sep 21, 2011)

and in comes pilaf with proof to back it up  



Im sincerely jealous about how much you know about ES


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

> Im sincerely jealous about how much you know about ES





That should teach you quite a bit.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Goob


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 21, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Bethesda is purposely keeping a lot of what they plan with Dragons in the dark because it's so big a part of the lore and main quest they're developing. We know there will be "multiple types" and some will be "friendly". We also know that these Dragons are very much sentient and intelligent. We also know they serve Alduin Epoch-Eater, a Divine who awakes and takes physical form only at the end of every _kalpa_ or epoch. He basically consumes the entire world and everything resets in the Mythic Dawn era. It's supposedly happened multiple times before, but the Ghost of Shor manages to hide away little bits of the world every time, and it takes the Dragon longer and hurts him more to consume. I think this is supposed to be the kalpa when Shor actually beats the Dragon and the kalpa is left to run on indefinitely through multiple eras. (Note that Alduin and Shor actually share a soul. It's sort of a schizo existence. One half is Anuic and represents stasis, the other is a Padomaic and wants a change. Shor is also known as Lorkhan the Padomaic. It was his idea to construct the world.  for a good summary of the varying cultures' views on this.)



I have to say Pilaf, it's a pleasure to read your posts. I thought I knew a decent amount about the lore, but I almost always learn something new after I read a post of yours.

And my contribution:


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 21, 2011)

Pete Hines tweeted today there will be "more than a few" Dragon variations, but he didn't say how many. More than a few could mean five, or ten, or twenty for all we know. Exciting, really.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 21, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Pete Hines tweeted today there will be "more than a few" Dragon variations, but he didn't say how many. More than a few could mean five, or ten, or twenty for all we know. Exciting, really.



I'd like to hear about more varieties of creature and warriors.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 21, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I'd like to hear about more varieties of creature and warriors.



I've heard recently about Sebertooth cats, which are not a big surprise as they were in concept art. There's the whole mystery of the Falmer thing too. There's also some kind of freakish spirit of the air, probably associated with Kynareth the way Spriggans are, except it resembles a half woman/half bird thing. I forget what they're called but a few journalists encountered them. Apparently they're the Deathclaws of this game, if the Dragons are the Behemoths, to borrow Fallout terminology.

Also, more on Giants - they're sentient, can be talked to, are involved in quests and can help you fight dragons. In  fact they're ancient enemies/rivals of Dragons, and also possibly the mortal ancestors of Nords - the step between Aedra and Men. I hear a rumor they're involved in the Main Quest, but not as enemies. Rather allies..like the hostile and misunderstood Ashlanders of Morrowind, perhaps we befriend the tribes of Giants in this main quest. (They're also the ones who gave the Dwemer the nickname "Dwarves", but that's not new lore. It was mentioned way back in Redguard in 1998.)


Here's some examples of Dragon Names:

From Redguard: Nafaalilargus 

From MK's lore notes: Ysmaalithax, Tsuunalinfaxtir, St’unuhaslifafnal, Daahnaarlilagus, Khelsadaalix, Unaalthiigas (to name a few. You get get the jist. These names are exotic and uniquely Elder Scrolls..nothing contrived like "Death Wing.")


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 21, 2011)

A 3-Headed dragon is a given


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 21, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> A 3-Headed dragon is a given



Well, , so monster shapes in TES is pretty much "anything goes".


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 21, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Fighting while in third person looks messy.



Mayhap, but I'm glad they decided to cater to both options. If it involves jumping or dangerous environments, I just can't "do" first person. I can't see my feet, as video games have yet to find a way to duplicate the most basic aspects of peripheral vision or the physical sense of one's position relative to one's surroundings, so without that, I just fall off a lot of things like an idiot because I have no sense of "where" I am on the ground when I'm in motion. 



Eternal Goob said:


> I wonder if it'll have the same effect as Oblivion's version or will be be more similar to Morrowind's Key.



I'm hoping it'll have more in common with Oblivion's.



Ciupy said:


> Yeah,well..it turns out they were right in a sense.
> 
> While the older fans hated it,people that never played a TES game before went "that's totally radical dude!" and thus history was written.
> 
> Thankfully it looks like Skyrim is a return to the old glory days of Morrowind!



Ironically, they're doing both at once: Skyrim is shaping up much closer to ES lore, but at the same time, the setting itself is easily evocative of the Norse/Viking lore that it was based on. There are scenes from the demo, especially that one town up the hill, that make me think "Rohan!" (movie version), and not in a bad way.



Pilaf said:


> The footage I've seen so far shows that mage type enemies are actually quite powerful in comparison to bandit and marauder types, but maybe that's just because magic is inherently more versatile. The Dragon Priest summoned an Atronach as a living shield and then strafed around and spammed fireballs. It even attempted to heal itself.
> 
> In the Tokyo Game Show footage, the player character (we should note this guy was sort of a noob and not in Todd Mode like Howard was) was taken down very handily by a Necromancer who looks a lot like Darth Sidious, who was spamming some kind of attack that resembled shock balls or magic missiles from both hands. (Apparently dual wielding Destruction is a massively effective DPS dealer in this game but chews through magicka quickly.)
> 
> Another example is that there are many reports of Necromancers casually reanimating their fallen companions in the middle of a fight, or even nearby dead animals. In one instance a Necromancer who was low on options reanimated a dead chicken (!!) which proceeded to attack the journalist in question. That same Necromancer then summoned a *khajiit ghost in full armor with a war axe*. (Badass ghosts confirmed.)



Ay-yi-yi! El pollo diablo! 

Necromancy sounds really badass this time around. I might even give it a whirl in one playthrough. Especially being able to actually reanimate things, rather than just summon them, as well as raising spirits. Of course, magic in general is looking and sound much more formidable this time around, especially Destruction magic, which was rather underwhelming in Oblivion.



Pilaf said:


> The appeal is that Sir Francois is as fruity as a nut cake. It's not me who's getting gay married, but the effeminate Knight from High Rock. He's a sort of Don Quixote type character who thinks he's a lot tougher than he really is. He considers himself a great and noble hero but in fact was banished from High Rock for conspiring to steal the Duke of Alcaire's undergarments. His mission in Skyrim is to fight "evildoers". However he's quite stupid and gullible and falls in with the Dark Brotherhood, whom he mistakes for a charitable organization somehow, and believes himself to be assassinating the cultists responsible for resurrecting Dragons. He also naively believes Dragons can be reasoned with, and doesn't understand why they're so grumpy. He has an unfortunate habit of losing his horses. He also has an extremely unfortunate habit of mistaking windmills for giant monsters, probably complicated by his long addiction to skooma.
> 
> Is it good or bad that I've planned out like my first five characters and their personality traits already? lol



No, though not quite as thorough as you, I tend to do that sort of thing as well. Though my first character in Oblivion was mostly just an anonymous sword-and-board dungeon brawler, that was mostly because I was unfamiliar with the world and the lore.

The second time through, I managed to use the Character builder to design a reasonable likeness of Kenshin (minus the X-shaped scar), and played out more a Heel Face Turn character arc. Angry at the System, he becomes a thief and assassin, hiding the Amulet of Kings (that is to say, not doing anything with it in-game) still afraid of being blamed for the Emperor's murder, starts off with the Thieves Guild the Dark Brotherhood, keeps his blade from going dull at the Arena, and even joins the Mage's Guild. Later on, he gets involved with the Fighter's Guild, coming to enjoy helping people, and by that point, he decides to anonymously return the Amulet, but makes an unfortunate stop in Kvatch along the way...

I managed to also pull off a reasonable likeness of Yoruichi, a badass Redguard swordswoman/mystic. She was more of an "amoral" type who did things for her own reasons, living multiple identities in the different factions, regarded as a hero by most, but feared and respected in the darkest corners of Cyrodiil...

My final playthrough was a Khajiit thief/assassin, who mostly just loved adventure and living life to the fullest. Though she did have this quirk where she believed the DB was responsible for the Emperor's murder, even went to the trouble of infiltrating them and working her way up the ranks, before she learned the truth...

In Skyrim, though, I plan to play a Nord warrior/explorer first. No particular plan, just derping around from town to town and dungeon to dungeon, getting involved in quests and factions as I encounter them, and exploring the wilderness. I may even poke my head in the door of Winterhold, and even the Thieves Guild and DB, just to see what's going on. He's going to be a wilderness/crafting kind of guy, so I plan to explore the Smithing and Crafting skills, as well as general and sword/axe-specific One-Hand skills, Heavy Armor (I'm usually a Light Armor type), and some Archery and Mercantile.

My second character is probably going to be a Redguard swordsman/mystic type (probably a descendant of my "Yoruichi" character from Oblivion), and I'll probably have a better sense of an "agenda" depending on just how flexible the "Radiant" Quest/Story thing really is. This time, I'll go Light Armor, maybe invest in Block, definitely explore more of the Magic school perks, as well as some Sneak and possibly Archery. Will definitely use what I found useful from the Crafting skills and Mercantile, too.

My third will probably be a Khajiit thief/assassin type (likely a descendant of my Oblivion Khajiit, Misao), and will definitely be more involved with the DB and the Thieves Guild, whether or not my Redguard was. Light Armor, but definitely more fully explore Sneak, Lockpicking, Archery, Illusion, and any skills I found useful in previous playthroughs.

Round Four will probably be a Dunmer, and I'm going to borrow Pilaf's idea of a Redoran descendant. Beyond that, I'll probably have more of an idea what sort of character I plan to play based on what I learned from previous playthroughs.



Pilaf said:


> Perks will not make you Godly.
> 
> They will actually do quite the opposite since you can choose at most a little under a third of the total perks in the game.
> 
> They'll force you to strategically choose some things while importantly neglecting others, meaning your character will NOT be able to do anything like higher level Morrowind/Oblivion players could.



Agreed, for the most part. After all, most of these perks appear to be general upgrades or special skills. Rather than making you invincible, they mainly make you a specialist at certain things. Some of the skill trees, like Speech or Mercantile, aren't even combat-relevant, and some spells, such as Water Breathing, or Open Lock, are more utilitarian.

As for the Dragon Shouts, they might level up to letting you bowl over grunts from time to time, depending on how much you're allowed to spam them, but given how thoroughly dragons, mammoths, frost giants and mages were roflstomping lower level players, I can see learning some "debate skills" just to even the odds.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2011)

Ive finally decided on my playthrough list 


1st time around im gonna be a Female Bretan Battlemage. The magic looks badass, but i still wanna know that i can rely on a big ass sword/Bow to fall back on. Ill make her Beautiful, something that wasnt possible in Oblivion, and then commence to prob play the goody two shoes angle. Get lesbian married, Probably explore more than quest, try to find out where everything is for my next playthroughs. 


2nd time around im gonna be a Female Imperial assassain specializing in Dual weapons and Archery. Join The thieves guild and the dark brotherhood, evil to the core. Ill kill anyone that gets in my way and loot the bodies for riches MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH. Maybe get married, depending on how much hassle it was on my first go-around and whether or not i can find a guy/girl thats badass enough to keep up with my character on the battlefield. Prob quest more than explore since i know where alot of stuff is now. 



3rd time through im gonna be a Female Bretan again, but use Magic almost exclusively. See if i can become a haxed Mage. Goody two shoes route again. Join the Mages guild. Maybe get married. 


4th time around will be my first Male playthrough. Prob Male Nordic/Orc Warrior. Hack n Slash my way through Friend and Foe alike as long as it gets me power and riches. Pure Evil Playthrough. Kill as many as possible and be as vilified as i can get and see how the games reacts accordingly.


----------



## Litho (Sep 22, 2011)

For some reason I never make a character of the opposite sex.
Probably because I can't relate to my character if I were to do so and wouldn't be able to immerse myself in the game.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats why i prob wont be doing many male playthroughs. 


I just hope they make the Female believable. (make her walk differently, different dialogue options, NPC's react differently to you etc etc)


----------



## Lamb (Sep 22, 2011)

I know we're gonna have two factions that play a major role in shaping the conflict in Skyrim, but I want them to both be properly defined and break free of the good/evil aesthetic. We saw Bethesda do this somewhat in _New Vegas_, but even then it was pretty easy for me to basically understand Ceasar's Army as the "bad guys" and the NCR as the "good guys". I'd like to see the Imperials and the Revolutionaries each defined with more depth. Imperials trying to maintain peace and order and return of the glorious empire, which you can help significantly as the Dragon Born. or the revolutionaries who seek to celebrate Nordic pride and live with their own self-determining society. Basically, I don't want them to give me chaos vs order, like these type of mechanics are most apt to do.

On killing, I'd like to see public reactions to this become more realistic. If I kill a guy in a public place (perhaps because I was sent by the dark brotherhood to do so), I don't want every sword in the area at my throat, unless they're the games police. The only people who should have the right to attack me after I commit murder or theft are those directly affected by it, or the law. Furthermore, I'd like to see the law dumbed down significantly. No more guards knowing I've broken into a place that they didn't see me break into. Or knowing I'm a murderer without my having been witnessed.

On theft. I'd like to see them redo some of the theft mechanics. Mostly, I don't want to have to go to special vendors to sell my stolen merch, it's too unrealistic. If they wanna force me to sell in another town, that's fine, but I found the guild's system tedious and nonsensical.

I'd also like to see them tweak the morality system. Like if I commit murder, it shouldn't be completely forgotten because I've also saved like 90 kittens from a burning farmhouse. I want all of my deeds to stack together. So I can be both pure evil and pure good at the same time.


----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I'd also like to see them tweak the morality system. Like if I commit murder, it shouldn't be completely forgotten because I've also saved like 90 kittens from a burning farmhouse. I want all of my deeds to stack together. So I can be both pure evil and pure good at the same time.



How do you treat someone who is pure evil AND pure good, bake them a cake and stab them?


----------



## Xion (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sooooo going to create mods for this. 

Let's hope the support for models is better than Oblivion's. You guys will likely see my mods and play them, but you'll never know it was me.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

Xion said:


> I'm sooooo going to create mods for this.
> 
> Let's hope the support for models is better than Oblivion's. You guys will likely see my mods and play them, but you'll never know it was me.





You should really tell us of the mods that your create.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2011)

My first character in Oblivion got stuck... in oblivion. All my other saves were from hours and hours before. Had to start again. My official character was a female nord had a nack for magic but became a jack of all trades. She fell in love of Martin and felt devastated by his death. She pretty much lost the will to live and roamed the lands in search for an answer. She joined the arena and became champion but eventually remembered that one night when a strange man came to talk to her. Out of boredom, she joined the Dark Brotherhood for a while rising through their ranks and then killed everyone when she got the chance... and got a AWESOME horse.  


I'm planning my character as a descendant from that char, most likely going again through the battle-mage route. Hopefully she will have better luck with love than her!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 22, 2011)

Colonello said:


> How do you treat someone who is pure evil AND pure good, bake them a cake and stab them?



well, the way I see it working is you have two meters; "Good" and "Evil" and everything is based on the ratio between these two items. So if you've got high Good and Evil meters, people might not be willing to come to you with their problems as you're seen as unpredictable, and thus will limit your own experience of the game. Whereas only being good or only being evil will free up some very different options.

Honestly. the more I think about it, the more I think morality is a stupid gameplay mechanic, and ideally it would be based on the factions, instead of your actions. For instance, say you're walking down the road and a villager comes running to you crying that his village is being attacked by marauders. If you've sided with the Nordic revolutionaries (who in my eyes should represent an individualist and objectivist philosophy), you would tell the villager to solve his own problem as only the strong deserve to survive. However, as an Imperialist, you'd immediately sweep in and save them. Now, outwardly it might seem like Imperialists are in the right, but in saving the village you create dependence. Where as, if the villagers survive the marauders on their own, they have become significantly stronger and more self-sufficient. And then there would be the third option, demand payment and then save the village and if the payment isn't good enough threaten or kill the villagers.

Each response would be completely based on your own personal views, and would have an effect on which factions become interested in you. Basically, I want them to take the ideas that were presented in _New Vegas_ a step further.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2011)

Id also prefer to see the theft/murder system change. 


If i kill a guy in a locked room where no one saw me.  I dont wanna walk out into the square and be bombarded with guards. 

Theft wasnt even worth it to me in oblivion. Too much work for not that much profit it seemed like.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 22, 2011)

I assume they'll make guards less omniscient, but do wonder if they'll make theft more worthwhile, beyond the typical "I wanted it, so I took it" that we get in Fallout games.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2011)

I mean in fallout it so much easier. You could literally steal the clothes off of people if you were high enough level wise


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 22, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I know we're gonna have two factions that play a major role in shaping the conflict in Skyrim, but I want them to both be properly defined and break free of the good/evil aesthetic. We saw Bethesda do this somewhat in _New Vegas_, but even then it was pretty easy for me to basically understand Ceasar's Army as the "bad guys" and the NCR as the "good guys". I'd like to see the Imperials and the Revolutionaries each defined with more depth. Imperials trying to maintain peace and order and return of the glorious empire, which you can help significantly as the Dragon Born. Or the revolutionaries who seek to celebrate Nordic pride and live with their own self-determining society. Basically, I don't want them to give me chaos vs order, like these type of mechanics are most apt to do.



Much like the background ambiguity in Morrowind, I'm hoping they also have both sides in the secession dispute presenting compelling reasons for their agenda. It would help create a genuine sense of conflict for the player. Since I haven't seen what either side is about yet, I can't guess who I'll side with the first time, but I'm hoping it has enough depth and consequence to make it worth my while to choose differently in subsequent playthroughs.



Lamb said:


> On killing, I'd like to see public reactions to this become more realistic. If I kill a guy in a public place (perhaps because I was sent by the dark brotherhood to do so), I don't want every sword in the area at my throat, unless they're the games police. The only people who should have the right to attack me after I commit murder or theft are those directly affected by it, or the law.



Same here. Obviously, characters who are family, friends, or fellow faction members would be the most likely non-guard characters to react, though I still like having the occasional drunk or hothead in the crowd who simply jumps in for the hell of it.



Lamb said:


> On theft. I'd like to see them redo some of the theft mechanics. Mostly, I don't want to have to go to special vendors to sell my stolen merch, it's too unrealistic. If they wanna force me to sell in another town, that's fine, but I found the guild's system tedious and nonsensical.



I don't know how they plan to lay out the Thieves Guild this time, but they did mention that Skyrim will have 9 Holds (like Counties from Oblivion), and each one has its own law enforcement record and bounties. You could be wanted for murder in one Hold, and the guards wouldn't know anything about it in the other eight, unlike in Oblivion.

Personally, though, I'd like to see a tiered system for stolen items. Below a certain value, like say, <50 Septims, nobody cares unless you actually seen stealing it. I mean, really, how do merchants know you stole "that" apple, and not that one over there, whereas merchants overhearing that your character had been seen pinching items around town would probably make them more wary about doing business with you. I'd create a second value level, say, >100 Septims, that you couldn't offload locally, because something that valuable is sure to have been reported missing, forcing you to at least go to another town to sell it off. (The lack of omniscience in law enforcement would even play well into this.) The last tier, to put an arbitrary value, at >500 Septims, is genuinely "hot" merch, the sort of thing valuable enough that you wouldn't want to be seen in public with it, and that would require a fence to sell off.



Lamb said:


> I'd also like to see them tweak the morality system. Like if I commit murder, it shouldn't be completely forgotten because I've also saved like 90 kittens from a burning farmhouse. I want all of my deeds to stack together. So I can be both pure evil and pure good at the same time.



From what I understand, reactions are mostly factional and individual. Individual characters will remember you having helped them and/or wronged them, or perhaps even failed them in their hour of need, and are more likely to base their opinion of you on local events.



Fiona said:


> If i kill a guy in a locked room where no one saw me, I don't wanna walk out into the square and be bombarded with guards.



I'm also hoping they're serious about the guards being less omniscient, as well as the regional division of law enforcement. But I wouldn't mind the occasional dialogue jab. In my last playthrough in Oblivion, I nailed every one of my DB contract assassinations without a single witness, and no bounties, but if you go over a certain number of murders, random Legion soldiers will say something like, "You! I've seen your kind before! You have blood on your hands! Stay your blade, murderer, or I'll strike you down where you stand!" (The first time I ran into that, it genuinely alarmed me.) No arrest, just an "I have my eye on you!" sort of remark that shows that you can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but no matter what, you can't fool all of the people all of the time.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Id also prefer to see the theft/murder system change.
> 
> 
> If i kill a guy in a locked room where no one saw me.  I dont wanna walk out into the square and be bombarded with guards.
> ...



This has been addressed multiple times already by devs in a variety of interviews and tweets. 

If nobody sees you commit a crime, you're off scott free. Even if they do, it may not be reported depending on the person who sees it. Even if it is, you'll only get a regional bounty in the Hold you committed the crime in, and not the other eight.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok then I'm am genuinely excited about the dark brotherhood and the thieves guild now. With the tweaks that have been given to the lock pick system and the new AI for the guards I think that being an assassin/thief a whole new fun way to play the game. 

My only other question is, say that you DO get married. What will your spouses reaction be to your crimes? Will they know of you DO have a bounty in the town you live in? Will the have the option to flee the hold with you? 

I know that's being really nitpicky but if I slaughter half the town and then run to my house, its gonna kinda kill the realism if my wife/husband says "hello honey" id love it if I did that and walk into the house and be confronted with a "What have you done?!" or a "what are we gonna do now?!? "


----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Ok then I'm am genuinely excited about the dark brotherhood and the thieves guild now. With the tweaks that have been given to the lock pick system and the new AI for the guards I think that being an assassin/thief a whole new fun way to play the game.
> 
> My only other question is, say that you DO get married. What will your spouses reaction be to your crimes? Will they know of you DO have a bounty in the town you live in? Will the have the option to flee the hold with you?
> 
> I know that's being really nitpicky but if I slaughter half the town and then run to my house, its gonna kinda kill the realism if my wife/husband says "hello honey" id love it if I did that and walk into the house and be confronted with a "What have you done?!" or a "what are we gonna do now?!? "



That would be nice, but I still wanna be able to burn pillage and rape one day and save the town from a giant dragon and be worshipped as God the next instead of having everyone scream and cry every time I try to shop groceries


----------



## Frostman (Sep 22, 2011)

She better help me carry the loot out if she knows whats best for US.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 22, 2011)

Frostman said:


> She better help me carry the loot out if she knows whats best for US.



For some reason I read this as "if she wants to get to the US", and was about to make a point about how marrying under false pretenses would be awesome. Then again, it would kind of add too much complexity to the game's least important system. 

If I do in game marry, my spouse will come with me where ever I go, and will of course be the strongest willing companion I could find, and when he/she dies I will be just as sad as the day my dog died in Fallout 3. Either that or I will make him/her housewife and protect and be the life of the small homestead we cohabit in, while being a down and dirty sociopath everywhere else.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2011)

Frostman said:


> She better help me carry the loot out if she knows whats best for US.



  


Honestly it would be amzing though if your Companion really did help you with missions and stuff.

Say you kill a shopkeeper and you are running from the guards, he/she happens to outside of your house and he/she comes to your aid


----------



## Frostman (Sep 22, 2011)

Lamb said:


> If I do in game marry, my spouse will come with me where ever I go, and will of course be the strongest willing companion I could find, and when he/she dies I will be just as sad as the day my dog died in Fallout 3.



There is the option of necromancy. Maybe. Hopefully.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2011)

I REALLY hope there is that option. 



That or the Companion AI better be great. I dont wanna babysit while im terrorizing dark elf raiders in a dungeon. 


I also dont wanna turn my back and then suddenly...


*DRAGON*


*dead spouse* 









Id be too afraid to take my wife/husband anywhere otherwise


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I REALLY hope there is that option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya could always make a necromancer, then if your significant other dies, just raise him/her as a zombie. All the convenience of having somebody to carry your stuff around, w/o all the pesky back-sass and selfwill.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 22, 2011)

Is necromancy confirmed? Or are we gonna get the tried and true "reload your last save state" method?


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

> What will your spouses reaction be to your crimes? Will they know of you DO have a bounty in the town you live in? Will the have the option to flee the hold with you?



She'll be pleased since I'm doing to marry a bloodthirsty Nord.    Hopefully they'll know that I have a bounty and comment on it.    No idea.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 23, 2011)

I still think that your spouse should have the "so and so has been knocked unconscious" Instead of him/her dying. 


If lame ass shop keepers cant die why should my Wife/Husband?!?


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

> If lame ass shop keepers cant die why should my Wife/Husband?!?



Because those shop keepers are more important.  Also, a spouse's death might have more meaning than some random shop keeper's death so it might be worth it for them to die.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 23, 2011)

But i want my wifey to LIVE 



but seriously, im wondering whether or not there is a provision for your companions if there is a dragon attack. We all saw what happened to the random adventurer during the dragon battle. Whats the point of bringing a companion if he is just going to be dragon raped?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 23, 2011)

I think I read that shop keepers will no longer be immortals. Instead, whenever one dies, a relative will take over their shop, selling all the same stuff, but you'll have to charm them all over again.

Speaking of charming people, are we gonna see that god damn personality wheel come back? Shit was retarded.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

> Whats the point of bringing a companion if he is just going to be dragon raped?



To help you fight enemies, so what if one dies?  That just means that he/she wasn't good enough.



> Instead, whenever one dies, a relative will take over their shop, selling all the same stuff, but you'll have to charm them all over again.



I remember reading something about this as well. 



> Speaking of charming people, are we gonna see that god damn personality wheel come back?



Bethesda said that they removed it a while back.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda said that they removed it a while back.



Good. Cuz I never want to hear the words "not now, not later, not ever" again.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 23, 2011)

It was confirmed months ago that shopkeepers and most other normal NPCs can die, but will usually be replaced for quest purposes. But if you killed the previous shopkeeper they might not be friendly to you, if they know about it.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 23, 2011)

They best be giving me a discount or they will meet the previous owner


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

I better get free stuff if I marry a shop owner.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 23, 2011)

Why bother getting married just to get free stuff. Just take it~


----------



## Fiona (Sep 23, 2011)

But stling is wrong


----------



## Lamb (Sep 23, 2011)

Fiona said:


> But stling is wrong



Unless you have something I want and can't get by simply killing someone else.

(like a fancy hat or a cool pair of bifocals. )


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Why bother getting married just to get free stuff. Just take it~



My character will be a noble battlemage that won't ever do such a thing.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 23, 2011)

Battlemages? Noble? The Nibenese Battlemage Aristrocracy are the result of bestiality sex between drunken, tattooed Nibenese women with tramp stamps getting face fucked by Tsaesci serpent men from Akavir who reproduce through oral sex. True story, bro.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

> Tsaesci serpent men from Akavir who reproduce through oral sex.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 23, 2011)

The forbidden art of spear-biting is a big part of TES lore. 

An example: T



> The Laying then happened, and we moved into forms that had been granted from the source information of the first serpents, which was gold-walking, which is pattern. The scales became intertwined in the random sequence with music that ate forever, which we fed with you. Low forms created a seeking egg but we fed it to the music, too. Then the Biter-Shedding grew sideways into the reception field and knew a Coiling and mastery was ours borne from the calculations. The final name was Tsaescence and we ate it to become it and there are no more variations.




See also :



> The holy one returned at last, Vehk, golden with wisdom. His head found its body had been tenderly used. He mentioned this to Molag Bal, who told him that he should thank the Barons of Move Like This, 'For I have yet to learn how to refine my rapture. My love is accidentally shaped like a spear.'
> 
> So Vivec, who had a grain of Ayem's mercy, set about to teach Molag Bal in the ways of belly-magic. *They took their spears out and compared them. Vivec bit new words onto the King of Rape's so that it might give more than ruin to the uninitiated. This has since become a forbidden ritual, though people still practice it in secret.*
> 
> ...







IN CONCLUSION:

In Tamriel, the arts of Spear Biting and Belly Magic can sometimes produce monsters. The Tsaesci in particular are a race which reproduce by "eating the essence" of ideas, and sometimes literally the essence of one another. It's a well known common fact among the Cyrodills that many wealthy aristocrats such as the Imperial Battlemages and orders of knights such as the Blades are descended from the human offspring of Tsaesci warriors and nobleman who were allowed to keep their lives after a failed Akaviri invasion in the Second Era. 

These beings, descended from the same Gods as the human races, were able to reproduce, but since they were anatomically..different...the process probably resembled something from a Bangbros dvd. In short, they face-fucked the fair human maidens into pregnancy, and they ate it to become it, and many Cyrodill families have exotic Akaviri facial features, surnames and family heirlooms such as katanas to this day. 

So basically, the Battlemages exist because someone sucked snake dick. I love this universe more than any other ever dreamed up, truly.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

I love Elder Scrolls lore despite it being so weird at times.  Everything from Chim, Lorkhan/Shor, Alduin, Dreamsleeve is fantastic.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 24, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Battlemages? Noble? *The Nibenese Battlemage Aristrocracy are the result of bestiality sex between drunken, tattooed Nibenese women with tramp stamps getting face fucked by Tsaesci serpent men from Akavir who reproduce through oral sex.* True story, bro.



Go on..


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

So, how will you guys spend your first few hours in the game?  

I plan on exploring wherever I end up for a good two or three hours before continuing with a main quest for a bit.  Afterwards I'll join a guild.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> So, how will you guys spend your first few hours in the game?
> 
> I plan on exploring wherever I end up for a good two or three hours before continuing with a main quest for a bit.  Afterwards I'll join a guild.



I'll take in the beautiful view,take a hike to the first village that the main quest takes me,do all the sidequests there,go to where the main quest takes me e.t.c.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2011)

I am going to play extensively with the character Creation system, to see all the possibilties of the races. 



Then i am goinmg to loosely explore and then quest to level up. 

To me there is no point in extensively exploring until you are at a high enough level to actually defend yourself preoperly and also im sure that alot of dungeons and such will have chest that require a high lockpick skill. 


After i level up though i plan to just explore exclusively.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I've never played an Elder Scrolls game before, even though i've heard about the series since Morrowind  Skyrim will be my first foray into it.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2011)

INU  


I tried playing oblivion but i just couldnt get into since it reminded me too much of Fallout



So Skyrim will be my first ES game as well


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I've never played an Elder Scrolls game before, even though i've heard about the series since Morrowind  Skyrim will be my first foray into it.



Exploration is wonderful and so is reading the in-game books. 



Fiona said:


> INU
> 
> 
> I tried playing oblivion but i just couldnt get into since it reminded me too much of Fallout
> ...



You should have played Morrowind like I said.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2011)

I was just about to edit, i did partially play Morrowind when it first came out


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

How much did you play?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2011)

like maybe 12 hours


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

That's a decent amount of time, did you not like it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

i heard good things about Oblivion myself


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2011)

I liked it but at that point i wasnt into RPG's as much as i am now so i didnt see the glory of of it then


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 24, 2011)

Prob going to spend a good chunk of my first glorious cple hours of skyrim exploring. This almost always means i die horribly, in a variety of ways, but i have fun with it.

Cant wait to see how the higher-level daedric summons will look like (we will see them / have them available, yes?)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> So, how will you guys spend your first few hours in the game?
> 
> I plan on exploring wherever I end up for a good two or three hours before continuing with a main quest for a bit.  Afterwards I'll join a guild.


The same thing as I did in oblivion

attack random person


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 24, 2011)

This game ain't fucking out yet?
What the mother trucking fuck?
I am getting impatient here!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 24, 2011)

Like most i think exploring will be first on my agenda. It's too enticing and i never jump into the main quest right away anyway.


----------



## Minko (Sep 24, 2011)

Exploring randomly is fun in all ES games. Well, at least the ones I've played.


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2011)

Hopefully they will include an adoring fan in Skyrim so we can have some end game fun other than guilds after doing the main quests.    :33


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

Colonello said:


> Hopefully they will include an adoring fan in Skyrim so we can have some end game fun other than guilds after doing the main quests.    :33



Oh hell no.  I hated that punk.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 24, 2011)

I probably will only explore the area around which ever city we start in. Get a lay of the land, identify the nearest Caves or Dungeons for early leveling. I will also get acquainted with the outlying villages, see which ones have some easy early quests for me to do, to get a free bed, free horse, or just generally useful stuff that will help me throughout the game. After that, I'll become acquainted with the politics and people of whatever city I'm nearest and use small quests here to gain a foothold in people's hearts. Finally, I'll see about joining the Mages guild, since that's almost always a good early action. Only after I've done all that will I head out and begin the main quest and start my exploration of Skyrim.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 24, 2011)

Skyrim blacksmith crafting (off-screen):


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj237xabfec[/YOUTUBE]

Also from Sammii on the BethesdaForums:






> *These points are made up of things I both played and saw other players do:
> 
> 
> •While waiting I saw one player break into a house and on one of the counters was a book, when the player approached the book it had the option "Press A to forge business numbers" - part of a quest?
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 24, 2011)

Continued:




> *•Didn't really have time to memorize perk trees, saw some of Destruction though and it was mostly stuff like "25% more damage from fire attacks", same for ice etc.
> 
> •Bought summon zombie spell tome from a shopkeeper in Riverwood, didn't have enough Magic to use it though. He recommended I go to the College of Winterhold to learn some better spells; put the marker on my map.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 24, 2011)

:WOW Amazing. 


Only 47 days left!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 24, 2011)

> Only 47 days

> Feels like forever 

>.>


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2011)

I want to skip October.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 24, 2011)

The Thalmor..the Aldmeri Dominion...outlaw of Talos and replacing Akatosh with Auriel..Dragon Summoners.

Yes, 


    To kill Man is to reach Heaven, from where we came before the Doom Drum's iniquity. When we accomplish this, we can escape the mockery and long shame of the Material Prison.

_To achieve this goal, we must:

    1) Erase the Upstart Talos from the mythic. His presence fortifies the Wheel of the Convention, and binds our souls to this plane.

    2) Remove Man not just from the world, but from the Pattern of Possibility, so that the very idea of them can be forgotten and thereby never again repeated.

    3) With Talos and the Sons of Talos removed, the Dragon will become ours to unbind. The world of mortals will be over. The Dragon will uncoil his hold on the stagnancy of linear time and move as Free Serpent again, moving through the Aether without measure or burden, spilling time along the innumerable roads we once travelled. And with that we will regain the mantle of the imperishable spirit_.


I should have known the goddamn Altmer had their hand in this. Think about all of the major villains from TES so far with the exception of Dagoth Ur.

Mannimarco
Mankar Camoran
Jagar Tharn
etc.

It's always those goddamn High Elves and their sinister machinations. 

_  "Or the number could be more Lorkhanic nonsense; that is, convenient for Man.

    "The Ysmir line is dead and so is His stranglehold on the mythic.

    "A single Wheel? More like a Telescope that stretches all the way back to the Eye of the Anui-El, with Padomaics innumerable along its infinite walls.

*"We're coming for you in every one of your quarters, Sons of Talos. None shall survive."*_


----------



## Litho (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh? I thought it was already sort of a given that most of the bad guys would be Altmer cultists. But if you found new proof/clues, way to go!

Thinking of being a hight elf on my first play through actually, as I'll probably use magic mostly. I was thinking Breton, but now that the altmer look cooler than in Oblivion, I'll go Altmer for my mage and Dunmer for my all-rounder.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 24, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The Thalmor..the Aldmeri Dominion...outlaw of Talos and replacing Akatosh with Auriel..Dragon Summoners.
> 
> Yes,
> 
> ...



So you think they triggered this,somehow influenced Akatosh/Alduin?

And that they will be a faction trying to stop us from defeating Akatosh/Alduin? 

Edit:

Incredible,badass artwork:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So you think they triggered this,somehow influenced Akatosh/Alduin?
> 
> And that they will be a faction trying to stop us from defeating Akatosh/Alduin?
> 
> ...



It actually makes perfect sense. And I assume, as Dovakhin, you're probably the Son of Talos they will be adamantly hunting.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 24, 2011)

Or an aspect of Talos/Shor/Shezzar/Lorkhan/Wulfharth.

A "Shezzarine" so to speak, like Talos himself, or Pelinal Whitestrake. A myth-echo of the Missing God. You'll be doing some of the exact same things he did, following in his footsteps. He also climbed the seven thousand steps of High Hrothgar and endured the shouts of the Greybeards (the same ones. It's not a hereditary title. I'm surprised nobody has talked about how awesome it is we'll meet wizards literally as old as the human races.)


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

> I'm surprised nobody has talked about how awesome it is we'll meet wizards literally as old as the human races.



If they have interesting lore/info/wisdom to impact then it'll be amazing, otherwise I couldn't care less about them.


----------



## Okokami (Sep 24, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I'm surprised nobody has talked about how awesome it is we'll meet wizards literally as old as the human races.



While we're talking about age, that reminds of me of how Oblivion was with voice acting... I remember the Odiil farm quest in Chorrol and how both sons seemed to share the same voice as the father. First time playing it back in '07 never bothered me but now its an itch I can't scratch. If there's gonna be wizards as old as you say, I wonder if they'd use magic to "control" their age, or their bodies are simply withering away and how would that affect how they sound/act.

And the adoring fan. Will there be another such character in Skyrim?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> If they have interesting lore/info/wisdom to impact then it'll be amazing, otherwise I couldn't care less about them.



I'm pretty sure they're going to play a pivotal and huge role in the main quest of the game and probably explain even more background lore than Esbern.

Also according to the Altmer guy making footnotes in the First PGE:

_"~ At last, a few Men worthy of respect. I met with an ancient Greybeard who could actually converse with me almost as an equal ~ my only such experience among the humans so far ~"_

^ Coming from a Thalmor member that's almost a compliment.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2011)

Im surprised that the third person was the most popular 



I knew it was gonna be handy but will it actually be the prefered way to play? 




Also, i think that alot of the bugs and graphic errors and AI trouble HAS to be chalked up to it not being complete. You dont spend all that time making the game look amazing and overlook Glaring errors such as those


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2011)

Also im reading about all kinds of "random" encounters throughout the internets by people who have either been supposedly beta testing it and/or people who have demo'd it. 


The most commonly mentioned ones are where you come across a "beautiful blonde haired Imperial" and she begs you to save her and/or that she is lost and needs help, if you accept then she will lead you directly into an ambush by bandits. 

Whether this is a repeatable interaction with many different NPC women or a one time instance i cant say, but wouldnt it be something if there WAS a girl that actually needed help and you left her to die thinking it was a trap?!


One of the other encounters i have heard are the finding of desolate buildings in the middle of nowhere that are either stash-houses or hide-out for bandits, that have lots of goodies hidden away inside if you get passed them.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

> Im surprised that the third person was the most popular



Same here, I guess that it really was improved.



> I knew it was gonna be handy but will it actually be the prefered way to play?



For some it will be, I knew a few people that loved playing in third person.



> Whether this is a repeatable interaction with many different NPC women or a one time instance i cant say, but wouldnt it be something if there WAS a girl that actually needed help and you left her to die thinking it was a trap?!



That would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2011)

I mean of course at a certain point you can basically walk headlong into traps, im guessing that once you hit a certain level you are basically a tank.


Im curious as to how the 3rd person is gonna work. 

Can you change the distance or angle of the camera?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Also im reading about all kinds of "random" encounters throughout the internets by people who have either been supposedly beta testing it and/or people who have demo'd it.
> 
> 
> The most commonly mentioned ones are where you come across a "beautiful blonde haired Imperial" and she begs you to save her and/or that she is lost and needs help, if you accept then she will lead you directly into an ambush by bandits.
> ...



Sounds to me like they were playing Red Dead Redemption, not a TES game.



Fiona said:


> I mean of course at a certain point you can basically walk headlong into traps, im guessing that once you hit a certain level you are basically a tank.
> 
> 
> Im curious as to how the 3rd person is gonna work.
> ...



3rd person is probably more popular because it allows you to see what's attacking you from behind, further more, since walking doesn't look as lulzy as it did in Morrowind and Oblivion, it's inevitable that people feel more comfortable using it.

If it's like Oblivion and Morrowind, you'll have some limited control over camera angle and distance, but not an extreme amount. Don't expect 360 views.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

No what i was wondering was if there would be like a over the shoulder option etc etc


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2011)

Fiona said:


> No what i was wondering was if there would be like a over the shoulder option etc etc



From what I saw, it looked like default 3rd person was over the shoulder, with the possibility to zoom out to get a better view of the battlefield.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok good. 



Also idk what that guy from bethesda forums was talking about when it came to the gold that you find. He said in "pouches" in varieties of 5, 10, 15, 20, 25 or whatever but im re-watching the gameplay demo from E3 and Todd opens of a chest and it just says "Gold" with an image of a septim and he grabs 102 of them?



ADD ON: I just watched the Debut trailer again for the heck of it, i know that Max von Sydow is gonna be voicing Esbern as well but could they have picked a better voice for the Debut trailer? It gives me chills whenever i see it


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2011)

> Also idk what that guy from bethesda forums was talking about when it came to the gold that you find. He said in "pouches" in varieties of 5, 10, 15, 20, 25 or whatever but im re-watching the gameplay demo from E3 and Todd opens of a chest and it just says "Gold" with an image of a septim and he grabs 102 of them?



Perhaps the gold in a chest wasn't in a pouch because it was already stored in a chest.  

Gold outside of chests could be the ones in pouches.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats gonna be weird  


I like the uneven numbers.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2011)

Eh, would rather have there be no pouches but oh well.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats what i mean. 

I liked the random gold coins scattered across tables and stuff


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 25, 2011)

> ?Found some Thalmor Soldiers - clad in some very cool black armour.



Cool. Especially the thought of black armor in the vanilla release that isn't exclusive to the DB.



Pilaf said:


> The Thalmor... the Aldmeri Dominion... outlaw of Talos and replacing Akatosh with Auriel... Dragon Summoners.
> 
> Yes,
> 
> ...



Ah, Altmer... How I love smacking that smug, self-assured look out of their faces. 



> ?While waiting I saw one player break into a house and on one of the counters was a book, when the player approached the book it had the option "Press A to forge business numbers" - part of a quest?



Sounds like fun...



> ?Akatosh and Talos have these tiny shrines found around the provice, they appear to be portable shrines or something that followers carry around with them.



Sounds intriguing. Wonder if we can interact with them, or the NPC's that use them?



> ?Sleeping in a bed gives you Rested, sleeping in a player owned bed gives you Well Rested.



Given all the talk about beds, I wonder if it impacts stats or something. In Oblivion, the only time you were obligated to sleep was when you raised level, otherwise, you character could stay awake for days or weeks on-end without any consequence.

Thinking about it gave me this odd idea of going without sleep for more than, say, 3 days, gradually draining your max Health and Stamina stats until you got a few (in-game) hours of sleep to restore it to full max.

Or maybe Rested and Well Rested affect your health regen?



> ?Double handed flamethrower is beyond awesome, easily the most powerful thing in the demo - wiped out a trio of bandits in seconds.



Bandit BBQ? I imagine it burns up magicka fast, though.



> ?Stumbled upon a small funeral ceremony going on in a tiny, isolated graveyard in the woods. Was being held by a Priest of Arkay.



Possibly quest-related? Or do NPC's get funerals now?



> ?No Dragons in the demo. Bethesda staff said it's because they would totally destroy any unexperienced player, and the only reason Todd could handle it was because he had a really suped-up character.



Good. I'm hoping dragons aren't scripted to start appearing until you've at least learned one Dragon Shout.



> ?Some NPC's are just generic race NPC's - found a few called just 'Imperial' etc.



Aww... I liked the individual names. I'm hoping it's just incomplete because it's a demo.



> ?Caves are a lot more complex, with multiple levels and paths. One I found had several bridges lowered with levers and the whole place was being patrolled by Bandits, perfectly set up for stealth or archery.
> 
> ?Stealth is actually a lot better than seen in the demo when the NPC's are given a couple seconds to react. Two Bandits in a cave, one walking down the same pathway as me, facing away, and another walking along an adjacent catwalk above but further back. Shot at the one on the first floor, missed - the eye opened slightly, #1 shouted what was that, then #2 shouted down asking what the problem was? #2 ran down and #1 ran up, so they met eachother halfway and then stuck together, checking the place out and investigating the area the arrow came from with weapons drawn, the eye opening slightly.



Good, good. Sounds like I can really pull a Bat Man on them with my stealth characters. 



> ?Magic is bought as 'Spell Tome' books; each has a different model/cover (each school does at least, didn't see enough to know for sure).



I was kinda wondering if they would do that. Hopefully, Skill Books are still in, too.



> ?Alchemy Stations, Forges, Anvils and workbenches all play a canned animation of Dovahkiin working while a menu overlays with what you can make and what you need to make it. The animation of Dovahkiin working plays even if you're not making anything/have no ingredients. Quite disappointing.



Still more than Oblivion or Dragon Age. 



> ?Quite a lot of people found that Black Hand door.



Hopefully just a demo location. Seems like Sanctuaries shouldn't be that easy for random adventurers to come derping into.



> ?Didn't really have time to memorize perk trees, saw some of Destruction though and it was mostly stuff like "25% more damage from fire attacks", same for ice etc.



About what I expected. Along with the Spell Tomes, I'm pleased to see that spells are still something _learned_ rather than arbitrarily unlocked.



> ?Stamina runs out very fast when sprinting, slow to regenerate. It was quite annoying at first, but I guess it's why it needs to be leveled. I think Stamina is going to be a LOT more important this time around for those who want to travel on foot.



But at least there's a dedicated "dash" button, so hopefully you can still jog with the control stick all the way down. I'd hate to have _walk_ everywhere.



> ?Lockpicking works exactly like in Fallout 3, but is more difficult at lower levels. You can attempt any level lock at any level as in Oblivion, but it will be nigh on impossible. I tried an expert lock with a lockpicking skill of 1, even the slightest pressure snapped the pick so it was pretty impossible to find that 'sweet spot' unlike FO which gives you a lot of lenience to find the spot. Clearly this is a way of giving lower level players the option to try it, but making it hard enough that they'll still need to level the skill up - unlike oblivion where you could just be good at the minigame and cruise by.



No auto-attempt? Depending on the mechanism, this might dampen my enthusiasm for lockpicking.



> ?Boots of Quickfoot in the inventory



Useful, along, I would presume, with spell effects, it's nice to know that I'm not stuck with my starting speed, having no Athletic skill or Speed stat to level.



> ?People sometimes flee when you draw your sword.



Understandable, what with a civil war going on.



> ?From what I could tell, there's no oxygen meter underwater. I was playing a Nord and was exporing underwater for a while (1 minute+) and suddenly realized there was no meter on screen and nothing had depleted (ie health, stamina). Dovahkiin gasped loudly when returning to the surface.



Wonder if that's just for the demo, or if they've just done away with an entire facet of logistics. Not a game-breaker though; I would just interpret it as one less item enchantment I need worry about.



> ?Not sure how to check stats like bounty, days passed, people killed etc - or if you even can do so.



I would assume there will be in the final version. That's important stuff.



> ?Third person was actually the preferred view for a lot of people - it's very easy to use and probably the best improvement of the game so far.



I find 3rd person far more useful for navigation and melee combat-- gives you back peripheral vision and other sensory aspects 1st person lacks.



Fiona said:


> I liked the random gold coins scattered across tables and stuff



Here's hoping that's still there. Scatter items added atmosphere, and a "lived in" feeling to places.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

exactly no one gets home and says, "ok lemme take a second and organize all my money in neat even numbers and leave it around the shack" 

Real Life: "Damn im tired, lifting trees all day at the mill was a BITCH, *scatters coins over the table*"


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it's good that they're placing gold in gold bags, I mean, you don't leave your cash just sitting around in various random locations, you keep it in a wallet, or at least I do. Plus there's enough other random items to keep the atmosphere. I would rather them not be in 5 coin increments, since that's a little silly.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 25, 2011)

Pete Hines has said you can still drown in this game. The thing with the demo was because it was an alpha build.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Pete Hines has said you can still drown in this game. The thing with the demo was because it was an alpha build.



I assumed it was that, Bethesda isn't stupid enough to remove that feature.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2011)

I wonder how many of the bar fights are gonna be:

"Hey Dovahkin, Watchu do t'day? Oh, you killed some bandits? That's nice... Me? I lifted trees! Yeah, some of us have real jobs!"

*draws fists*


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 25, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I wonder how many of the bar fights are gonna be:
> 
> "Hey Dovahkin, Watchu do t'day? Oh, you killed some bandits? That's nice... Me? I lifted trees! Yeah, some of us have real jobs!"
> 
> *draws fists*



lol, he'll be singing a different tune the following week, when I Dragon Shout the shit out of the next dragon to attack his village.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Dont forget that guy that has to sharpen the same axe for 12 hours a day


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 25, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I think it's good that they're placing gold in gold bags, I mean, you don't leave your cash just sitting around in various random locations, you keep it in a wallet, or at least I do. Plus there's enough other random items to keep the atmosphere. I would rather them not be in 5 coin increments, since that's a little silly.


I actually agree with this, most people would have a sack for coins. It's a small addition but it keeps the atmosphere.



Pilaf said:


> Pete Hines has said you can still drown in this game. The thing with the demo was because it was an alpha build.


I imagined that's what it was. Wouldn't make sense if we could breath underwater.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Id like to correct myself 


Im not saying that the puch is a bad idea, i was saying that them being in the pouch in nice even numbers was unrealistic. 

Pouches = good

even numbers = not a fan


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 25, 2011)

Apparently I was right about hand to hand. Instead of being its own skill which wouldn't make sense with Skyrim's system, the hand to hand perks are spread out among other skills. For instance if you're leveling Heavy Armor and are wearing Heavy gauntlets, there's a perk that adds 20% damage with hand to hand on each rank of the perk. I believe there's also one or two Hand to Hand perks for One Handed skill, which would make sense because you're dual wielding two fists, but this has not been confirmed as of yet because the One Handed skill tree is  one nobody has bothered to record perks for. I'm going out on a limb right now and predicting fist moves in that tree though. 

Hand to hand killing moves have been confirmed as being sighted recently, too. One of them was a stealthy neck breaking move from behind in sneak mode. In fact stealth kills look really powerful in this game. You can get your Solid Snake on if you wish. With the Silent Casting perk from the Illusion tree you can even be a stealthy nightblade or battlemage, because spells from ALL trees make NO sound at all when used. (It's rumored there's a wicked shock spell stealth finisher that consists of grabbing the guy's head and surging electricity through his body, killing him instantly, but it's a rumor only.)

The guy who made this thread left out one of the Nord's racial abilities. They're still 50% resistant to frost. He just forgot to write it down. Others have pointed out that it's confirmed.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2011)

> Apparently I was right about hand to hand. Instead of being its own skill which wouldn't make sense with Skyrim's system, the hand to hand perks are spread out among other skills.



Ah, was hoping for unarmed combat to have some perks that help it.



> - IMPERIAL: Voice of the Emperor, find more coins when looting



I like the sound of finding more coins.  My second character's race has been confirmed.


----------



## Eki (Sep 25, 2011)

so much time is going to be wasted playing this game


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 25, 2011)

Imperials have always been money grubbers like that. It's one of the reasons they've been able to spring back from total defeat and rebuild their Empire three times (the Mede dynasty is actually the Fourth Empire of men. The Empire has totally collapsed three times in the past. You don't survive all that as a race without learning some tricks.)

Basically :

First Era - Alessian Empire
Second Era - Cyrodill Empire
Third Era - Septim Empire
Fourth Era - Mede Empire


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2011)

> Bound weapons cast Soul Trap on target



Sounds like conjuration just got godly.



> All spellcasting (from ANY school) is done silently



Sneaky casting.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah..Oblivion kind of sucked because it was literally impossible to do a no bounty Destruction kill, even if it was a one hit kill. This makes an assassin/mage hybrid such as a nightblade truly viable as a build.

My Imperial character is going to be a stealthy agent type so I'll probably utilize him as my back stabber build, although I may decide to use the Nightblade idea for an Altmer or Bosmer instead. It really works for any of those races, because they all specialize in things that would work well. Imperials have slight stealth bonuses and strong personality bonuses which help a rogue. Altmer are very gifted with magicka including Illusion, and a Bosmer could hide out in the open.

Probably go with the Imperial for my assassin/agent build actually. But I'm pretty sure the Imperial Sword is a Shortsword and not a dagger, so not as big a backstab bonus. I may carry a dagger for stealth kills and switch to the Gladius to deal with remaining threats.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad the perks look the way they do, I will be the masterful knight of dark destruction.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

I had heard rumors that the imperial would have a perk related to coins. 

Which is why im making my assassin an imperial 

Profit baby 

Kill the guy 

loot his house

aquire riches and magical items

get wenches/manhoes


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2011)

> aquire riches



I really hope that it'll be worth it to become rich..  :/


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Im hoping that there will be upscale residences

better equipment

respect in the community 

and so on and so forth


----------



## Eki (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't understand all this lingo


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

What lingo?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Skyrim - it's for people who know what words mean.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Skyrim - it's for people who know what words mean.



What is a word, but a miserable pile of secrets?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> What is a word, but a miserable pile of secrets?



Have at you!


----------



## Litho (Sep 26, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Skyrim - it's for people who know what words mean.





Aji Tae said:


> What is a word, but a miserable pile of secrets?





Shuntensatsu said:


> Have at you!



I ed

Destruction:
...
-Place runes 5x farther away
...

Runes eh... Not entirely sure what to expect from that.
Oh wait, like the ice trap we've seen. They look pretty awesome. 
I wonder if you can make runes of other kinds of magic, like paralisation would be funny^^


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 26, 2011)

There are multiple effects for runes. They function a lot like traps from the old DnD ranger class, or the WoW hunter.


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 26, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Pouches = good
> 
> even numbers = not a fan



Yeah, I'm hoping the pouches will contain random amounts. (Then again, in Oblivion, I guess I always just assumed I was pickpocketing coins from a pouch anyway.) And I'm glad chests and other containers still yield varied amounts. Still, for some places, such as a bandit hideout, having some loose coins on the table, maybe along with some dice or something, just goes with the candles, wine bottles, a dagger and a plate of cheese, ya know. 



> All spellcasting (from ANY school) is done silently



Well, that means I'm definitely going to follow the Illusion tree at least that far with my stealth characters. 



Eternal Goob said:


> I really hope that it'll be worth it to become rich..  :/



I know. In Oblivion, once you got to the point where everyone drops Glass and Daedric shit, you just ended up with piles of money you couldn't spend all of if you tried. 

Much like how I'm hoping they have more meaningful activities for Guild Masters, too.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 26, 2011)

Order I'll probably play in:

Breton
Altmer
Khajiit (dem claw attacks)


----------



## Lamb (Sep 26, 2011)

Money had a very specific purpose in Oblivion, buying people's love.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Money had a very specific purpose in Oblivion, buying people's love.



It sucks that I never needed their love.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Glass and Daedric are probably going to be much more rare this time around. Pete and Todd have already said bandits will always wear bandit appropriate armor, even at high levels. So basically cheapo iron, fur and hide type stuff.  Only the very occasional high level boss character will be wearing something like Orcish, Elven or Ebony, and the big two will be even more rare, probably a complete suit of each, minus crafting possibilities, and probably spread around Skyrim the way they were in Morrowind.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 26, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Glass and Daedric are probably going to be much more rare this time around. Pete and Todd have already said bandits will always wear bandit appropriate armor, even at high levels. So basically cheapo iron, fur and hide type stuff.  Only the very occasional high level boss character will be wearing something like Orcish, Elven or Ebony, and the big two will be even more rare, probably a complete suit of each, minus crafting possibilities, and probably spread around Skyrim the way they were in Morrowind.



We can only hope.

I mean,what is the fun in finding the most legendary suit made out of the most legendary material if even petty bandits had them..

Also,really curious about the new material for armor,Dragonbone,which is said to be superior to even the Daedric stuff!


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 26, 2011)

We already have some info about how that works. You have to craft it yourself. Supposedly it has strong magical resistances by default, and you can choose to craft a light or heavy suit, presumably with slight cosmetic and stat differences. 

When you kill dragons and consume their souls, the skin and meat burns off. Pretty much the only thing left is heavy bones you can craft into weapons and armor. I presume it's stronger than Daedric or Glass because the Dragons are in fact divine and immortal creatures themselves. The bones of a god would be stronger than the ancient congealed blood of a god, which is what both glass and ebony are. (They're Lorkhan's blood, from around Red Mountain where his Heart used to be buried.)

Apparently  and  has been crafted before, in the ancient past. I presume this variety was from the mortal dragons of Akavir and Tamriel, who are extinct, because the ones from Skyrim don't keep their skin when they die. The Scales may also be Tsaesci scales, since these snake men shed their skin, and "Akavir" means "Dragon Land" so perhaps inhabitants of Akavir call themselves Dragons the same way a person from the USA would call himself an American.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 26, 2011)

So i walk into gamestop and overhear the guys that work there talking about skyrim and todd howard. 


So i joined in and started talking about the graphics engine. 




They looked at me like i was an alien


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

> So i joined in and started talking about the graphics engine.
> 
> They looked at me like i was an alien



Well it was to be expected, not too many gamers care about the more technical aspects of a game in my experience.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 26, 2011)

These are the kinds of threads that really excite me. It seems this game is going to internally be much closer to Morrowind's game world, with a shiny new graphical overlay. As far as the lore and political choices go.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 26, 2011)

Fiona said:


> So i walk into gamestop and overhear the guys that work there talking about skyrim and todd howard.
> 
> 
> So i joined in and started talking about the graphics engine.
> ...


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

That's some really interesting lore and the main quest looks to have various fractions striving to be the victor.   Might actually beat the main quest unlike with Oblivion.



> Windmills now rotate the right way



Yay.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 27, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> These are the kinds of threads that really excite me. It seems this game is going to internally be much closer to Morrowind's game world, with a shiny new graphical overlay. As far as the lore and political choices go.



Holy fucking shit,I can't believe they actually 
*Spoiler*: __ 



banned Talos.

Can it be a move of the new Empire to make the Septim dynasty forgotten or did the Thalmor lend a hand in this as well? (most likely).

What are they thinking,denying Talos his worship and actually making the freaking GOD of MAN weaker?


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

> Can it be a move of the new Empire to make the Septim dynasty forgotten or did the Thalmor lend a hand in this as well? (most likely).



It could be a bit of both but we won't know until we play the game.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 27, 2011)

Fiona said:


> So i walk into gamestop and overhear the guys that work there talking about skyrim and todd howard.
> 
> 
> So i joined in and started talking about the graphics engine.
> ...



While my reaction would have been different, they where likely not use to a females talking about stuff like that.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 27, 2011)

This has already been posted, but if not...



> If you’re counting down the seconds until you can completely immerse yourself in the world of   this November, you’ll be happy to learn that Bethesda today revealed  the stage and screen legends that will be lending their talents to the  game. Feature an ensemble cast of Academy Award nominees, including  Christopher Plummer (“The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo”, “The Insider”),  Max Von Sydow (“The Exorcist,” “Minority Report”), and Joan Allen (“The  Contender,” “The Bourne Ultimatum”), Skyrim is set to offer up a truly  engaging, cinematic experience. “It’s been incredible to have all these actors together,” said Todd  Howard, Game Director. “When you start a project, you always make your  wish-list of actors, and to actually hear them in the game, it’s  amazing. We can’t wait for everyone to experience it.”
> So, check out the full roster of talent below and then let us know  what you’re thinking about the game’s VO cast in the comments section! *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim* releases worldwide on November 11, 2011.
> *THE ELDER SCROLLS V: SKYRIM VOICE OVER CAST:*
> *Christopher Plummer*, a two-time Emmy Award winner,  two-time Tony Award winner and Academy Award nominee, takes on the role  of Arngeir, a powerful Greybeard elder. An order of philosopher monks  who are masters of the Way of the Voice, the Greybeards live in silent  isolation atop Skyrim’s largest mountain.
> ...


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

> Claudia Christian





I rather liked her in Babylon 5.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 27, 2011)

> • Vladimir Kulich (“The 13th Warrior,” “Smoking Aces”) portrays Hogan’s nemesis Ulfric Stormcloak, Jarl of Windhelm and charismatic leader of the Stormcloaks, who aims to make Skyrim independent of the Empire.




Holy shit,that guy played Buliwyf,the leader of the band of viking warriors!

I am talking about this guy:


Heck,he even looks like he could be the main character in Skyrim..


I now know who I am going to side with!



And for those who want to know how he sounds like:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN-no1Ka7yU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2011)

My Nord Spell-Sword is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 27, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit,that guy played Buliwyf,the leader of the band of viking warriors!
> 
> I am talking about this guy:
> 
> ...



Damn this guy looks badass, and the stormcloack rebellion sounds awesome.

On the other hand. Saul freakin Tigh is voicing the leader of the force dedicated to crushing said rebellion! What to do what to do!?


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> These are the kinds of threads that really excite me. It seems this game is going to internally be much closer to Morrowind's game world, with a shiny new graphical overlay. As far as the lore and political choices go.



All of my money.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm glad one of the ranking Imperial officers has the title of "Legate". Reminds me of  from NV. I hope he's badass in his own way.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 27, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit,that guy played Buliwyf,the leader of the band of viking warriors!
> 
> I am talking about this guy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Sep 27, 2011)

All of my money bethesda 



Take it.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 27, 2011)

If i kidnap Todd Howard, do you think i could get a Beta?


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Fiona said:


> If i kidnap Todd Howard, do you think i could get a Beta?



If you threaten him enough sure but then you'll be arrested by the cops and won't have time to play it.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 27, 2011)

Fiona said:


> If i kidnap Todd Howard, do you think i could get a Beta?





So sorry I couldn't help it


----------



## Fiona (Sep 28, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> So sorry I couldn't help it



DONT BE SORRY!  



That made me lol heartily


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 28, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> So sorry I couldn't help it



Thats some monty-python tier lulz right there 



Fiona said:


> All of my money bethesda
> Take it.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 28, 2011)

I approve of that G Gundam reference above. Dunno if this has been posted as well so here goes.

A nearly complete list of racial abilities and perk tree skills which  will be available for you to use in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.

*Racial Abilities*


ORCS: Beserker
REDGUARDS: Adrenaline Rush
WOOD ELF: Resist poison, resisit disease, command animals
NORD: Battlecry
KHAJIIT: Night-eye, claw attacks
IMPERIAL: Voice of the Emperor, find more coins when looting
HIGH ELF: Regenerate Magicka more quickly
DARK ELF: Ancestor’s Wrath (surround self in fire), resist fire
BRETON: Dragonskin (absorb spells), resist shock
ARGONIANS: Histskin (regenerate health quickly), resist disease, breathe underwater
Each race starts off with different stats. Argonians start with 25  in Lockpicking, 20 in Pickpocketing, Sneak, etc. Orcs start with 25 in  Heavy Armour, 20 in Enchanting, Smithing etc.
* Perk Trees:*

*Speech*


Buying and selling price 10% better (five ranks)
10% price buying from opposite sex
Invest in shops and increase available gold permanently in invested stores
Master Trader – every merchant in world gains 1000 gold for bartering
Buy and sell from any merchant regardless of what they normally buy and sell
Intimidation attempts twice as successful
Persuasion attempts more likely successful
*Alchemy*


Potions 20% stronger (five ranks)
Potions for restore health, magicka or stamina are 25% more powerful (may be ranked)
Poisons 25% more effective (may be ranked)
Poisons last for twice as many hits
Two ingredients are gathered from plants
50% resistance to all poisons
All negative effects removed from potions and all positive removed from poisons
Two effects of an ingredient are revealed when testing it for the first time (instead of just one)
* Illusion *


Dual casting overcharges effect for more powerful spell
Cast Novice spells for 50% less magicka
Cast Apprentice spells for 50% less magicka
Cast Adept, Expert, Master etc spells for 50% less magicka (more levels this time around)
Spells work on higher level animals
Spells work on higher level people
All spellcasting (from ANY school) is done silently
Spells work on undead, daedra and automatons
Fear spells work on higher level enemies
* Conjuration*


Novice for 50% less magicka
Cast Apprentice spells for 50% less magicka
Cast Adept, Expert, Master etc spells for 50% less magicka (more levels this time around)
Dual casting overcharges; greater spell effect
Bound weapons do more damage
Bound weapons cast Soul Trap on target
Bound weapons banish certain creatures
Reanimate undead with 100 more health
Summon two Atronachs or reanimated zombies
Summon Atronachs at twice the distance
Summoned Atronachs twice as strong
* Destruction*


More damage for each school (fire, frost and shock) – ranked
Novice rank spells for 50% less magicka.
Cast Apprentice spells for 50%t less magicka
Cast Adept, Expert, Master etc spells for 50% less magicka (more levels this time around)
Shock damage chance to disintegrate targets if their health is under 10%
Frost damage chance to paralyse targets if health low
Fire damage chance to make low health enemies flee
Place runes five times farther away
* Restoration*


Healing spells also restore stamina
Novice rank spells for 50% less magicka
Cast Apprentice spells for 50% less magicka
Cast Adept, Expert, Master etc spells for 50% less magicka (more levels this time around)
Healing spells do 50% more healing
Recharging healing spells
More is recharged with each hit with healing spells (unclear)
Spells more effective against undead
Once a day chance to autocast 250 HP restoration when health drops low
Magicka regenerates 25% faster

* Alteration*


Novice rank spells for 50% less magicka
Cast Apprentice spells for 50% less magicka
Cast Adept, Expert, Master etc spells for 50% less magicka (more levels this time around)
Alteration spells have greater duration (ranked)
Absorb 30% of magicka that hits you
* Enchanting*



Enchants are 20% stronger (ranked)
Enchanted armour 25% stronger
Soul gems provide extra magicka for recharging
Death blows to creatures but not people trap souls for weapon recharge
Health, magicka and stamina enchants stronger
Extra effect on already-enchanted weapon can be applied
Shock, Frost and Fire enchants 25% stronger (individual perks for each element)
* Heavy Armour*



Increase armour rating 20% (five ranks)
Unarmed attacks with heavy armour gauntlets – damage increased by gauntlets’ armour rating
Half fall damage if all in heavy armour
Heavy armour weighs nothing and doesn’t slow you at all
Additional 25% armour if in matching set
25% armour bonus if all in heavy armour (not necessarily matching)
50% less stagger if all in heavy armour
10% damage reflected back to enemy if all in heavy armour
* Two-handed weapons*


Two-handed weapons do 20% more damage (5 ranks)
Attacks with warhammers ignore 25% armour (ranked)
Attacks with battleaxes do extra bleeding damage (ranked)
Attacks with greatswords do extra critical damage (ranked)
Power attacks cost 25% less stamina
Standing power attacks do 25% bonus damage, chance to decapitate
Sprinting power attacks do double (critical) damage
Sideways power attacks hit all targets
Backwards power attacks have 25% chance of paralysis
* Archery*


Bows do 25% more damage
Zoom in
Zooming slows time
10% critical chance
Move faster with drawn bow
Recover twice as many arrows from dead bodies
50% chance of paralysing for few seconds
Draw bow 30% faster
* Sneak*


20% harder to detect (ranked)
Sneak attacks do six times damage with one-handed weapons
Sneak attacks with bows do three times damage
Sneak attacks with daggers do 15x damage
Noise from armour reduced 50%
No longer activate pressure plates
Sprinting while sneaking performs silent forward roll
Running does not affect detection chance
Crouching can make hostile enemies lose sight of you and search for a target


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 28, 2011)

Already requested the 11th, 12th and 13th off. 

Nord warrior (who channels the eternal spirit of minsc) here i come.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 28, 2011)

Im officially of the 11th,12th and 13th 


and omgwtfbbq Archery sounds like its gonna be BADASS  


Slow time when you aim and double arrows? 


SO many people are gonna spam the bow i can already tell


Also depending on just how much faster the High Elf restores its Magicka, it could be the Breton of this game in terms of Haxed mage abilities

also


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2011)

I kinda wanna be a female Argonian, see just how much I get discriminated against. 

Of course, since Argonians are perfect for stealth, I will be making her a master crafter, just to throw everyone off.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2011)

> DARK ELF: Ancestor’s Wrath (surround self in fire)



Hoping that this means no more summoning ghosts, never really liked it.  

The rest of the stuff looks good.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2011)

Inside The Art of Skyrim preview:



And for those that don't have FB:



*Spoiler*: __ 














It already beats the piss out of Oblivion's style..


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2011)

Some of those concept artworks looks wonderful.  I really want to visit Solitude.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 28, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> So sorry I couldn't help it



That happens to me sometimes when I masturbate in the bathroom.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Dunno if this has been posted as well so here goes.



Of course it has. I run this shit.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 28, 2011)

_Pilaf. _





He runs this shit.










​


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 28, 2011)

<3

It ain't no thang. It's just certain threads on certain topics belong to me. This is a Skyrim thread, therefore it belongs to me.

It's like I told my ex when I nailed her doggy style. "It's not yours anymore. It's mine."

Sheesh...it's just the plain truth. That's what I bring. Undisputed truth. Tam! RUGH!


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 28, 2011)

Loving the art style.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 28, 2011)

>Pilaf mentions Butt Sex

>Loving the art style.


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 28, 2011)

Fiona said:


> >Pilaf mentions Butt Sex
> 
> >Loving the art style.



Subtle pick up. Guess I was talking about both.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2011)

Do you guys think it's worth a preorder, do you get anything special if you do?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Do you guys think it's worth a preorder, do you get anything special if you do?



Thankfully no.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2011)

Pre-order incentives are annoying.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 29, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Do you guys think it's worth a preorder, do you get anything special if you do?



Only thing that i know of, for preordering bonus's is a cloth (or cloth-like material) map. 

So yeh.. nothing worth getting excited over. Still going to pre-order it, though, in the next week or 2.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 29, 2011)

Already pre-ordered mine


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Already pre-ordered mine



I should do that as well but I'm a bit too lazy.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 29, 2011)

wtf... its Over 2000 posts for a game that is not even out yet..

Is it gonna be so epic?? I am sure it will take the exact same rate with Dark Souls from gamespot. But it seems that Dark Souls is not so famous..


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> wtf... its Over 2000 posts for a game that is not even out yet..
> 
> Is it gonna be so epic?? I am sure it will take the exact same rate with Dark Souls from gamespot. But it seems that Dark Souls is not so famous..



Considering that The Elder Scrolls is a highly established series of games, the amount of capital Bethesda have actually invested in promotion of their game, and the fact that this looking to be possibly the best Elder Scrolls game to date, of course this is a more active thread than Dark Souls.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol Gamespot ratings.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 29, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> wtf... its Over 2000 posts for a game that is not even out yet..
> 
> Is it gonna be so epic?? I am sure it will take the exact same rate with Dark Souls from gamespot. But it seems that Dark Souls is not so famous..


dont compare epic Skyrim whit shitty Dark Souls.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 29, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> dont compare epic Skyrim whit shitty Dark Souls.



I didn't compare. this is that you do right now.

None of them is shitty. Dark Souls is gonna be epic and awesome for some while Skyrim is gonna be epic for some others. The truth is that both are great games...  
I bet, dark souls game of the year. (not that I am a fan of the game or something)


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 29, 2011)

Guys and galz, dont be so harsh on alex. He's just doing his part to contribute to our skyrim family.. by getting us used to the concept of dealing with trolls.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 29, 2011)

Judging by the lifespan of its predecessors, Game of the Year just won't do Skyrim justice.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 29, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Judging by the lifespan of its predecessors, Game of the Year just won't do Skyrim justice.



Trufax. Allot of people still play morrowwind


----------



## Fiona (Sep 29, 2011)

INB4 they create "Fuck it, Its The Game Of the Next 4 years" Award


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2011)

4 years? I plan to still be playing Skyrim come 2021 


(I might not even have completed the main quest by then)


----------



## Fiona (Sep 29, 2011)

Or next year when they make the "Game Of The Year (but not as good as skyrim)" award


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2011)

Now that's an award I can get behind.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 29, 2011)

Also can anyone else see the "STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM" Memes that will be created if by some miracle it DOESNT win GOTY?


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm no longer reading the new info about Skyrim since I don't want to be spoiled, as I came across plot tidbits/spoilers ... have they released PC specs yet?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmm actually I don't think I've played any western rpg's unless GTA counts.
They lack flash


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2011)

Does GTA suddenly mean something other than Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2011)

He probably meant RDR.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2011)

Does that mean something other than Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 29, 2011)

Shukumei said:


> I'm no longer reading the new info about Skyrim since I don't want to be spoiled, as I came across plot tidbits/spoilers ... have they released PC specs yet?



Not yet, which is something im not understanding. We have what.. 1m 2ish w' until its release, and still no spec data? By now, id imagine they are just making the game disks, printing the paper material, ect. Why havnt you released specs yet, ya knobs?!


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Lamb said:


> 4 years? I plan to still be playing Skyrim come 2021
> 
> 
> (I might not even have completed the main quest by then)



You'll be playing TES 8.


----------



## Minko (Sep 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You'll be playing TES 8.



*imagining playing TES 8*


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You'll be playing TES 8.



Hopefully by that time, The entire Elder Scrolls universe will be integrated into my brain and during my sleeping hours I will be instantly transported to Tamriel. Thus, Bethesda will have invented _Inception_.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

Now that's just a bit too much to hope for.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Now that's just a bit too much to hope for.



The same has been said about crazier things, like flying.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

It is certainly impossible by the time TES 8 comes out.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2011)

It's not only possible, it's imperative. If we don't have that technology by the time I'm 30, I'm calling shenanigans!


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 30, 2011)

Actually,by the release dates we've had so far from Bethesda,I am sure by 2021 we will barely be playing TES 7..


----------



## Frostman (Sep 30, 2011)

Im sure there will be a mod for it eventually.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 30, 2011)

Nord is my favorite Human
Bosmer  is my favorite Elf
Argonian is my favorite beast.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You'll be playing TES 8.



Judging by the release dates of these games so far, one comes out every five years or so, so in 2021 it'll be TES 7, not 8. Unless they start cranking them out faster, which might decrease quality if it's not done right.



Linkdarkside said:


> Nord is my favorite Human
> Bosmer  is my favorite Elf
> *Argonian is my favorite beast.*




Beast _person_. 

But Bosmer have nothing on the Dunmer, as far as cultural background or cool factor goes. Well, the wild hunt is a pretty damn cool phenomenon, but it's extremely rare that the Bosmer are desperate enough to transform entire armies permanently into marauding were beasts.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

> Judging by the release dates of these games so far, one comes out every five years or so, so in 2021 it'll be TES 7, not 8. Unless they start cranking them out faster, which might decrease quality if it's not done right.



My mistake was counting Skyrim as TES 6.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 30, 2011)

*imagines playing TES 7*


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 30, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Does GTA suddenly mean something other than Grand Theft Auto?



not that I know of.


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 30, 2011)

I lived in Oregon for 6 years, and in that time, I came to seriously hate rain. But seeing those concept drawings of Solitude really make me visit that town on a rainy day... 

On races:
my favorite human: Redguard
my favorite elf: Dunmer
my favorite beastfolk: Khajiit



Pilaf said:


> Well, the wild hunt is a pretty damn cool phenomenon, but it's extremely rare that the Bosmer are desperate enough to transform entire armies permanently into marauding were beasts.



Whenever an Elder Scrolls game finally rolls around to Valenwood, there needs to be a Wild Hunt. 

I really do have Skyrim on the brain these days. The other day, as I was heading out the door for work, I saw some kid go running up the stairs in the courtyard, drawing a toy sword, and I couldn't help expecting to hear him shout "DOVAHKIIIINN!" as he charged.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> I really do have Skyrim on the brain these days. The other day, as I was heading out the door for work, I saw some kid go running up the stairs in the courtyard, drawing a toy sword, and I couldn't help expecting to hear him shout "DOVAHKIIIINN!" as he charged.



I do that all the time


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Hopefully by that time, The entire Elder Scrolls universe will be integrated into my brain and during my sleeping hours I will be instantly transported to Tamriel. Thus, Bethesda will have invented _Inception_.


----------



## Litho (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I do that all the time



Slayed a dragonfly the other day.
I consumed it aswell, and as I did I kinda gagged and I'm pretty sure at that moment I used a dragon tongue word/shout. Not sure what the power is as the dragonfly was already dead and so the shout had no effect.
Or it could have been the boose talking. 
Probably not though.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb, Litho...you two are silly.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2011)

FFS, Ive had no idea what anyone in this thread has been talking abt for like the past month. I wanna talk about this game but I dont know shit you guys be talking 'bout yo.

Lol.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2011)

We jus keepin' it real, nahmean?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb said:


> We jus keepin' it real, nahmean?



LOL

Yeah, yeah. I hear ya homie


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

For some weird reason I want this game for Christmas instead of a day one buy.

I think it'll make it even more amazing then it already is.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 2, 2011)

40 more days.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> For some weird reason I want this game for Christmas instead of a day one buy.
> 
> I think it'll make it even more amazing then it already is.



You and I think alike. Im planning on getting it on Christmas eve along with Batman Arkam city.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> 40 more days.



It doesn't seem so far away now but as we get closer it'll seem like forever for me.


----------



## Litho (Oct 3, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> 40 more days.



Huh, that's actually getting close!
Awesome.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 3, 2011)

It's pretty crazy, I've been waiting for the next Elder Scrolls since 2007, and now it's 40 days away.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 3, 2011)

It's still too far away. Fuck October, stupid month


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

> It's still too far away.



Go give Morrowind a try or even Daggerfall to help pass the time.  :33


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 3, 2011)

inb4 leaked.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 3, 2011)

Im doing an entire new playthrough on DA and ME so that should keep me busy for at least a couple of weeks


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Go give Morrowind a try or even Daggerfall to help pass the time. :33


I've been meaning to try out Morrowind but i have Gears of War 3 to keep me preoccupied, which is funny in it's own right because i'm impatient for it's first DLC release on November 1st.

Too much stuff i want yet so far away


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> inb4 leaked.





I wouldn't touch the leak at all.



Butō Rengoob said:


> I've been meaning to try out Morrowind but i have Gears of War 3 to keep me preoccupied, which is funny in it's own right because i'm impatient for it's first DLC release on November 1st.
> 
> Too much stuff i want yet so far away



Morrowind would be better to play.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2011)

Any word on what kind of DLC for the game will be? 


39 days... Dammit. I might as well do another walkthrough of Oblivion. Any character suggestions to try out? I did Battlemage Nord last time around.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 3, 2011)

More DLC being announced before the game even releases...this guarantees me not buying this game.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

> Any word on what kind of DLC for the game will be?



No idea but it hopefully it'll be a series of quests.  



> More DLC being announced before the game even releases...this guarantees me not buying this game.



Why?  :/


----------



## Lamb (Oct 3, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Any word on what kind of DLC for the game will be?
> 
> 
> 39 days... Dammit. I might as well do another walkthrough of Oblivion. Any character suggestions to try out? I did Battlemage Nord last time around.



If previous efforts are anything to go buy, it will range from cool new special houses for your character to really cool and well executed quests to whole new areas to explore with large story lines involved and numerous sub-quests.

I'd suggest an Argonian Assassin, it's always fun.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why?  :/


game of the year edition?


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> game of the year edition?



But he said that he won't be buying the game not that he'll wait until the GOTY edition.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2011)

A city sized 3-headed Dragon has been confirmed


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> A city sized 3-headed Dragon has been confirmed



Need a source now.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 3, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> A city sized 3-headed Dragon has been confirmed




King Ghidorah is in this game where did you hear this?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2011)

Im just trolling.

LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Im just trolling.
> 
> LIKE A BOSS.



Thanks you getting my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 3, 2011)

Guys do you suggest me to go and rent Oblivion to spend some time until Dark Souls come out?

Is it worth it? I mean what about its graphics? Are even a bit similar to Skyrim or too low?


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

> Guys do you suggest me to go and rent Oblivion to spend some time until Dark Souls come out?



Get Morrowind instead of Oblivion.



> Is it worth it?



Morrowind is worth it. 



> I mean what about its graphics?



They aren't unplayable.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 3, 2011)

I made a PS3 theme out of the PC Gamer cover:

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLktYbuUFOk[/Youtube]


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice choice for the background.


----------



## Litho (Oct 3, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Any word on what kind of DLC for the game will be?


Howard said they'd feel more like expansion-packs as opposed to their approach with Fallout. Think Shivering Isles I guess.



Shuntensatsu said:


> More DLC being announced before the game even releases...this guarantees me not buying this game.



Wha-



Koppachino said:


> I made a PS3 theme out of the PC Gamer cover:
> 
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLktYbuUFOk[/Youtube]


----------



## Fiona (Oct 3, 2011)

Why the hell would anyone NOT buy this game


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Why the hell would anyone NOT buy this game



Some people just aren't too interested in games like the Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## The Max (Oct 3, 2011)

Achievement list for skyrim



D'ont click if you d'ont want spoiler


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

I like the sound of War Hero and Hero of Skyrim.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 3, 2011)

Those two are definitely the most intriguing.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




At the very least it seems that we'll have two possible paths to choose for the main quest.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers inside, but you know you wanna look_ 



Im more curious about the "returned the thieves guild to its former glory" Achievement 


Im wondering just how bad a shape the guild is in, and if you return it to glory will it have any effect on your standing within the guild. Maybe your the new guildmaster 


And what kind of sweet items you gain by completing that particular quest. Unbreakable lockpick maybe? Special armor?

Also the Daedric artifact achievements have me bouncing in my seat. Im dying to know if there are gonna be oblivion gates/Daedric lords throughout the world at some point, and if there are, how much of a role do they play. Are they apart of the focus of the overall storyline or are they a side quest to be done at your leisure.






My 1500th post


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on 1500, feeohhnah. 

Nothing new, just a neat countdown clock :


----------



## Lamb (Oct 4, 2011)

Fiona said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers inside, but you know you wanna look_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Daedric Artifacts will most likely be special enchanted weapons and armors that grant certain awesome buffs to the player. These are typically given after the player completes a small quest for the Daedra involved, usually something that embodies that Daedra. I doubt, however, that there will be gates to Oblivion, since Akatosh supposedly sealed them for good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> Guys do you suggest me to go and rent Oblivion to spend some time until Dark Souls come out?
> 
> Is it worth it? I mean what about its graphics? Are even a bit similar to Skyrim or too low?


i love Oblivion ,my favorite RPG game.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 4, 2011)

I know this is something incredibly small and they wouldnt announce on its own or else by accident along with something much bigger. But has anyone seen or heard if there are different movement animations between races/classes/sexes? 


Its gonna kill the imersion for me if my Beautiful Imperial assassin is lumbering about instead having a sexy strut


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you play in Third Person? You shouldn't really see your character much if you don't.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

> But has anyone seen or heard if there are different movement animations between races/classes/sexes?



The most I've heard is that animations have been improved.  Likely there will be a difference between the two genders but I wouldn't expect much more than that besides different animations for Argonians and Khajiit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2011)

*shadowlocked preview*


----------



## Fiona (Oct 4, 2011)

As long as my female imperial doesn't walk like a huge nord I'll be satisfied


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





That achievement list worries me a bit, I get the feeling that we might not face Alduin.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The last of what looks like the major story achievements is "Dragonslayer", so maybe you get to kill Alduin? I personally think it'll be jarring if we actually do though.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I didn't even notice that one. 

I thought that Hero of Skryim will be last main story achievement.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That I read as being the end of the Stormcloak Rebellion, with War Hero being the end of the Imperial route.


----------



## Minko (Oct 5, 2011)

Guess whose in my new set 

I gave up my shonen-ai set for it. That's how excited I am.




			
				Wolfarus said:
			
		

> Nothing new, just a neat countdown clock :


Now I'm going to be staring at this for the rest of the day


----------



## Fiona (Oct 5, 2011)

I wanna make it my desktop  





Also after watching some more gameplay footage and seeing some more screenshots Im STRONGLY considering moving My assassi playthrough up to my #1 spot over my Bretan Battlemage. The Silent kills and the clothing/armor of the assassin/Thief are just plain sexy


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 5, 2011)

Not sure if this has been linked yet or not. Some names for the VA'ing have been released



And we can be sure this wont be happening with OUR skyrim, amirite?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQjS_up7At8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (Oct 5, 2011)

Considering that i requested the 11th 12th and 13th off from work, and that i already made plans to go to the midnight release. 


Best Buy can take their rewards and shove it deep within their rectal cavity


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 5, 2011)

You'll get it a few hours before me 

Going to pre-order it tomarrow, and have it same-day'd via amazon. Dont want to go thru the hassle of trying to get it on a mid-night release from gamestop


----------



## Fiona (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually you will prob still get it before me Im on the west coast  


Damn timezones.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 5, 2011)

So am i 

Live near seattle, to be somewhat-exact


----------



## Lamb (Oct 5, 2011)

I live on the east coast, and you'll all still be getting it before me. Stupid responsibilities and what not.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope the Dragon bosses are really difficult to kill. In the quakecon gameplay vid, the player pretty much put himself in auto pilot with that Chain Lightning spell. I really want the fights to be of epic proportions, none of that Dragon God anti-climatic shit from Demon's Souls.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

> In the quakecon gameplay vid, the player pretty much put himself in auto pilot with that Chain Lightning spell.



I've heard that Todd had a character that was beefed up and that the dragons were made a bit weaker.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 5, 2011)

I dont see myself doing anything but just roaming during my first hours playing.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


>


----------



## Fiona (Oct 5, 2011)

You live near Seattle wolfarus


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 5, 2011)

I think real police departments should figure out how to get chickens to do that. I can see the underground drug operations shitting their pants every time a chicken walks by.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 5, 2011)

Fiona said:


> You live near Seattle wolfarus



Thats what i posted, isnt it?


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Chickens?


----------



## konatachan (Oct 5, 2011)

The World said:


> Chickens?


lol. this isn't fable ;D
and, This game comes out the day after my birthday 
-nerdgasm- 8D


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 5, 2011)

First few hours will be spent leveling up my sneak skill and finding myself a maifu.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 5, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> First few hours will be spent leveling up my sneak skill and finding myself a maifu.



I'll likely spent a minimum time designing my first char (a nord). Once you start wearing helms / hats what you look like dosnt matter 

Then go out and spend the next few hours sticking to my grand tradition when it comes to open world'd rpgs : exploring recklessly, and often dying horribly as a result


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

Kitsukaru, you think that someone would agree to be your maifu if you don't have a house?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 5, 2011)

I plan on putting alot of time in designing my first character, since she is going to be an assassin, i wont have her covering up that beautiful face with helmets 

But i also plan on spending ALOT of time just playing with the character design in general so i know the possibilities of the others as well. 


also, Wolfarus we live relatively close together. I thought i was the only NF'er that has been stranded in this godforsaken sunless part of the country


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

> I plan on putting alot of time in designing my first character



I won't focus at all on my character's looks.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 5, 2011)

also if i go in to create my beautifil assassin, and there isnt sufficient options and/or no matter what i try she still looks like lady man-hands. 


I.

Will.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope that there aren't too many customization options for a person's appearance.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that there aren't too many customization options for a person's appearance.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Kitsukaru, you think that someone would agree to be your maifu if you don't have a house?


You misunderstand. It is I who won't agree to be someone's husbando if _they_ don't have a house.


Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that there aren't too many customization options for a person's appearance.



Why would you want less options? Just why?


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> You misunderstand. It is I who won't agree to be someone's husbando if _they_ don't have a house.
> 
> 
> Why would you want less options? Just why?



Because otherwise I'm not going to even bother with it? I don't feel like spending an hour of the game making my character look pretty, especially when I'll be looking at the back of his head the whole time.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that there aren't too many customization options for a person's appearance.



I have to agree with this.Creating a new character can be such a chore. Thank goodness for wyre bash for letting me use a face created by someone else.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

I just said what I said to annoy Fiona a bit. 

But I don't care much about my characters appearance in the first place, I'm always in first person mode.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that there aren't too many customization options for a person's appearance.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 6, 2011)

GOOB


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 6, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Because otherwise I'm not going to even bother with it? I don't feel like spending an hour of the game making my character look pretty, especially when I'll be looking at the back of his head the whole time.


The great thing about having choices is that you can _choose_ not to do it~


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm,so the first DLC for Skyrim was announced!

Click for the announcement pic:



Neat.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice DLC.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that there aren't too many customization options for a person's appearance.



What the..Goob..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpTvaAer1p8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Choice is vital for an RPG like this.

Thank god right now we will be able to really create some awesome-looking characters.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry for the double post,but the new PC Gamer came out and a dude posted this info from it (it's important because this is the first PC-centric look at the game that I know so far):

*



			I just received my digital copy of PC Gamer - December 2011. I am going to read through and post anything interesting or new.

What I am excited about the most is they played Skyrim on this system:
Core i7-980X
6GB RAM
GTX 470 @ 1680x1050
7,200RPM drive

Updates start here...

PC UI

•F is default key bound to "favorite" an item

•There is apparently a sub-menu called favorites that opens when he does this (PC only?)

•Send potions, spells, armor to favorites menu, then keybind those to the number keys

•Autosave game intervals from 5-15 minutes


Sound

•With 5.1 the sound was amazing

•Dynamic music system. It doesn't just play all the time like Oblivion. It'll sleep for a bit, and then you do something important and it'll ramp-up


Graphical

•Trees and wildlife look near photorealistic

•Rocks and vegetation poke up through crystalized earth with little aliasing

•Entering caves/dungeons takes very few seconds on a 7,200RPM drive

•Performance is impressive on an old build


Gameplay

•Female Nord with broken nose and jagged scars and war paint

•Attempted to ignore the main path

•Saw courier coming up the path, decides to kill him

•Wanted to use dual-Flame, but since it's the first perk he couldn't use it

•Without the perk there are two separate streams of fire that drains his mana completely

•Draining all mana with a dual-Flame attack did not kill the courier (must be higher level)

•Switched to longsword and iron axe, held both mouse buttons down to execute the fleeing courier with scissor-like finishing move

•"You can also do a quick attack with both hands if you hold both buttons down and have enough stamina to do what we call a 'blender move'" - Todd Howard "Looks really cool in 3rd person too."

•Heavy armor and sprinting resulted in a really fast empty stamina bar. Todd told him light armor or robes would help with that.

•Stumbles on a pack of wolves attacking a dog

•He equips longsword plus a shield he found from the dead courier above

•Shield bashes and sword swings feel wonderful combined

•While he's attacking the wolves one or two of them begin to flank him

•By saving the dog from this attack he is able to have him as a companion! The dog had been following him, so he was curious and attempted to talk to him and the companion menu popped up. He could not use the dog to carry items though.

•Possible Companion options:

1.Go attack guard

2.Go open this door

3.Go look in that

4.Go steal this thing


•They won't always do what you ask due to their AI (e.g. asking a Priest to steal items)

•Finds a crafting station in an abandoned camp. It's an animal hide stretched out between wooden rods. This one could be used to make leather strips.

•Creatures generally get harder as you get higher into the mountains

•He kills more wolves. Once dead his dog sniffs around their corpses

•Enters a cave and can tell someone is there. Goes into sneak mode and his dog also sneaks! (or attempts to anyway)

•Your companion can be detected through stealth, but you can succeed, and only they will be attacked

•Cave is inhabited by vampires

•Stealth bow shot at 10x damage does not take the first vampire down. He shouts panicked to his vampire buddy, but PC was still in stealth. Second arrow takes him down. But now 2nd vampire spots him. Vampire casts drain life and PC is afflicted with vampire disease. Needs to find a cure or turn into vampire.

•"This is not where I expected you to be." - Todd

•He attempts to jump down the mountain which results in two deaths.

•Runs into a traveling pack of Monks, the Vigilants of Stendarr, and they heal him of the vampirism.

•Travels to Falkreath and "harasses a local bard, operates a saw mill, stabs an insulting gate guard, attempts to steal a cache of magical staves (has to reload after getting clubbed to death for that one), attends a graveside service, sells loot, pisses off the town Arl and then heads to a pub."


Screenshots

•Most of them are the same things we've seen before. But the main article image is a PC in a brown robe dual-wielding a Flame spell and a dagger. He's torching a saber-tooth tiger.

•The one with the chick's boobs.

•Orc wielding a 2H axe or mace. PC is dual-wielding fire and sword.

•The one with the PC wielding the bound bow and attacking the bear.

•Nord/Breton/Imperial in hooded robe dual casting Flame at the camera.

•Fly-over of skyrim from trailer, but looks like a dragon or two flying around.

•Almost all of the review characters from before are scattered throughout the article

•A female in iron armor (Dovahkiin helmet) dual-wielding flame/sword against an orc

•Lockpicking in action. Just like FO3, but with Skyrim art style

•A picture of the map chronicling the player's exploits:

1.Pick up dog companion and name him Shaggy

2.Sees "aurora borealis"; stunningly gorgeous

3.Shaggy and I spend 10 minutes chasing a deer. It escapes

4.Stumble across high-level cave; infected with Vampirism

5.Mudcrabs! Slaughter one needlessly

6.Kick back in a pub


Extras
They apparently designed the "level up during combat" on purpose:
When you level up your health, stamina and magic all go to maximum. So what you start learning to do is, 'Well, I'm gonna wait till the middle of a fight when I'm low, then I'm gonna level up.' It acts like a super potion." - Todd Howard

By the numbers:
Number of levels Skyrim is balanced to: 50
Max level (if you're insanely dedicated): 70
Total perks: 280
Number of hours needed to reach 93 of those perks: 1,000
Damage multiplier for sneak-attack backstab: 10
Number of caves and dungeons: 150
Times I died during my 3.5-hour play session: 5
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

> •Autosave game intervals from 5-15 minutes



I could grow to like this. 



> •Trees and wildlife look near photorealistic



I doubt it. 



> •They won't always do what you ask due to their AI (e.g. asking a Priest to steal items)



Damn it.  



> •Runs into a traveling pack of Monks, the Vigilants of Stendarr, and they heal him of the vampirism.



That'll liven up the roads, hated how the roads were so empty in Morrowind. 



> Number of hours needed to reach 93 of those perks: 1,000


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm getting a puppy!! YAY!



> Travels to Falkreath and "harasses a local bard, operates a saw mill, stabs an insulting gate guard, attempts to steal a cache of magical staves (has to reload after getting clubbed to death for that one), attends a graveside service, sells loot, pisses off the town Arl and then heads to a pub."



 Like a boss.

Pretty excited for this information.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm,so the first DLC for Skyrim was announced!
> 
> Click for the announcement pic:
> 
> ...



Dat DLC 



> ?Autosave game intervals from 5-15 minutes



Interesting 



> ?Dynamic music system. It doesn't just play all the time like Oblivion. It'll sleep for a bit, and then you do something important and it'll ramp-up



Awesome! I loved Oblivion's soundtrack, but the cave music got somewhat tiresome in moments of suspense. A dynamic soundtrack-play system will just make everything all the more realistic.




> ?Trees and wildlife look near photorealistic







> ?Stumbles on a pack of wolves attacking a dog



That's some gangsta shit right there 



> ?Creatures generally get harder as you get higher into the mountains



Good. I was hoping for this.



> ?Runs into a traveling pack of Monks, the Vigilants of Stendarr, and they heal him of the vampirism.



You've got to be kidding. Traveling monks? How can such a realistic world exist? 



> Number of hours needed to reach 93 of those perks: 1,000





@Eternal Goob
Ninja'd


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2011)

> Total perks: 280





> Number of hours needed to reach 93 of those perks: 1,000





> Number of caves and dungeons: 150




There really is such a thing as too much of a good thing. If it really takes almost 3'000 hours just to get all the perks, ugh... The most I've ever played a game for is 400 hours and that was FFTA.

I really hope it doesn't take nearly eleven hours to get a perk. Or at least, if it really will take nearly elevel hours to get one, that they're worth the effort.

A hundred and fifty caves and dungeons, however, is something I can sink my teeth into.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

> You've got to be kidding. Traveling monks? How can such a realistic world exist?



Well they just took what Oblivion had and seem to have expanded on it greatly.  Morrowind and Oblivion both had mods that had many NPCs that wandered the roads.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> There really is such a thing as too much of a good thing. If it really takes almost 3'000 hours just to get all the perks, ugh... The most I've ever played a game for is 400 hours and that was FFTA.
> 
> I really hope it doesn't take nearly eleven hours to get a perk. Or at least, if it really will take nearly elevel hours to get one, that they're worth the effort.
> 
> A hundred and fifty caves and dungeons, however, is something I can sink my teeth into.



I'm pretty sure that it was said that if you completed all the sidequests you would get lvl 70 maximum,and thus the 93 perks which are the maximum you could achieve on any given character with a total playtime on average of 1000 hours.

Which is insane btw,but I don't doubt that somebody will do it..


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I'm pretty sure that it was said that if you completed all the sidequest you would get lvl 70 maximum,and thus the 93 perks which are the maximum you could achieve on any given character with a total playtime on average of 1000 hours.
> 
> Which is insane btw,but I don't doubt that somebody will do it..



Yeeeeaaah, that's certainly too much. A thousand hours is too much to ask for, especially if you'll be spending hundreds of hours just doing fetch quests.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

> Which is insane btw,but I don't doubt that somebody will do it..



I managed 1500 total hours in Morrowind without mods, a thousand shouldn't be too hard with one character.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I managed 1500 total hours in Morrowind without mods, a thousand shouldn't be too hard with one character.






Hey,I know it was already used,but it fits!

But I gotta say that's some serious dedication son!


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm closing in on 1000 hours of playtime for Counter-Strike: Source, I'm somewhere near 960 after a year and a half.


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 6, 2011)

how does this game fit on one disc in the 360??


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> how does this game fit on one disc in the 360??



Bethesda is using ancient magic techniques, created by the Dunmer, to compress the game.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> how does this game fit on one disc in the 360??



There's likely a pretty huge install. Either that, or the 360 version will just be a little lower res than the PS3 version.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> how does this game fit on one disc in the 360??



No cutscenes with purty CG.

Only in-game stuff.

Good work on getting the audio files to be smaller and smaller e.t.c.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2011)

Holy shit new pics (thanks to Terab1te and his wonderful site):

*Spoiler*: __ 

























Words can't express how much I want this game..>_>


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 6, 2011)

That bow looks badass.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

Spirit bow. 

Flame sword. :33

DRAGON! 

I need this game like I need a fix!


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2011)

HOLY GIANT FROST ATRONACH BATMAN!


Dragons still confirmed for badass.


Armor that looks aesthetically pleasing!?!?!?


I might become devout in this game.


CRAB BATTLE! CRAB BATTLE!!!!!


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 6, 2011)

That crab will be final boss


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2011)

You just have to hit its weak spot for maximum damage. 

(they already did that joke in Oblivion. )


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2011)

Lamb said:


> You just have to hit its weak spot for maximum damage.
> 
> (they already did that joke in Oblivion. )



They can do it again. Nobody would ever complain.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 6, 2011)

Just got my pre-order done. Yayy!

Those new screens are making me doubt my current system's ability to play it at a good "high" setting, though


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 6, 2011)

Only a month and a few days left!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 6, 2011)

This game may indeed take my interest away from BF3...
Now that would be a sight...
lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2011)

damn that awesome


----------



## Xion (Oct 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> No cutscenes with purty CG.
> 
> Only in-game stuff.
> 
> Good work on getting the audio files to be smaller and smaller e.t.c.



I honestly think people should just play it on the PC. The XBox 360 is an ancient artifact in its own right holding back the progress of real games on real systems.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 6, 2011)

I can has a PUPPY!??!??!?!?!?!? 


And the different optons for customization look AMAZING, my imperial assassin is gonna be goregous  





Xion said:


> I honestly think people should just play it on the PC.
> The XBox 360 is an ancient artifact in its own right holding back the progress of real games on real systems.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn I want this fucking game. Thanks for the new screens.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 6, 2011)

Like seriously, i have never wanted to give away my money for something more than i do this game, no joke.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2011)

Xion said:


> I honestly think people should just play it on the PC. The XBox 360 is an ancient artifact in its own right holding back the progress of real games on real systems.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 6, 2011)

IDK shit about this series but is it possible to be a Uber haxx ranger that can nuke cities with a single arrow which explodes like a nuke upon impact?

Fill me in here ppl. Im clueless. lol

Better question...how powerful could you become in these games? Whats the most incredible thing you could do?


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

But he is speaking the truth.



> Whats the most incredible thing you could do?



Once I increased my strength to 30,000 in Morrowind and killed everything in one hit with a dagger.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> But he is speaking the truth.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 6, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> IDK shit about this series but is it possible to be a Uber haxx ranger that can nuke cities with a single arrow which explodes like a nuke upon impact?
> 
> Fill me in here ppl. Im clueless. lol
> 
> Better question...how powerful could you become in these games? Whats the most incredible thing you could do?



Get an entire town to attack you and just stand there, letting them attack you with 100% damage reflect armor on. Meaning they would all kill themselves by attacking you. Bodies EVERYWHERE.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

Just imagine if Skyrim was only a PC game, the developers wouldn't have to work within the RAM limits of the consoles and thus be able to design a possibly bigger and more breath-taking world.  We might have even gotten DX11 effects instead of being stuck with DX9 shit.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 6, 2011)

If it was JUST a PC game then it would be a drastically underselling game in comparison. The number of PC gamers PALES in comparison to console users. 



They wouldnt have the money to fund such an undertaking without us console gamers.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

Fiona said:


> If it was JUST a PC game then it would be a drastically underselling game in comparison. The number of PC gamers PALES in comparison to console users.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt have the money to fund such an undertaking without us console gamers.



Not as much as you think.



> So this leads back to the original question: How many PC gamers are there? I?ve seen estimates under a ~100 million, to highs of over ~300 million. Personally I lean more toward the high end of the spectrum. If I had to put a stake in the ground I?d say that there are at least ~100-150m enthusiast (high-end) and mainstream gamers, and potentially another ~100-200m more casual gamers. It can also fluctuate a little up and down based on AAA game availability.





Of course it is difficult to make an accurate guess and that figure may entirely be wrong.  But you would be correct in saying that The Elder Scrolls games probably wouldn't sell as much.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not as much as you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well considering 98% of those PC gamers don't actually BUY their games...


----------



## Fiona (Oct 6, 2011)

But enough that its true


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 6, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Get an entire town to attack you and just stand there, letting them attack you with 100% damage reflect armor on. Meaning they would all kill themselves by attacking you. Bodies EVERYWHERE.





Eternal Goob said:


> Once I increased my strength to 30,000 in Morrowind and killed everything in one hit with a dagger.



Whoa.

10 char.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> IDK shit about this series but is it possible to be a Uber haxx ranger that can nuke cities with a single arrow which explodes like a nuke upon impact?
> 
> Fill me in here ppl. Im clueless. lol
> 
> Better question...how powerful could you become in these games? Whats the most incredible thing you could do?



This one time I cast frenzy on a whole bunch of people in a small area and they started punching guards and died.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 6, 2011)

Lamb said:


> This one time I cast frenzy on a whole bunch of people in a small area and they started punching guards and died.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2011)

You guys make this game seem so fun already


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 7, 2011)

hahaha, that gif never gets old.


----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2011)

umm... i never did complete morrowind.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2011)

Eki said:


> umm... i never did complete morrowind.



Not a big deal.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> You guys make this game seem so fun already



It'll be fun even if it needs a hundred mods to get to that point.  



Eki said:


> umm... i never did complete morrowind.





You really should finish it.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> You guys make this game seem so fun already



You can do almost anything. For example, you can take a spoon and throw it in a river.

You should try Morrowind then Oblivion.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> You can do almost anything. I suggest trying Morrowind then Oblivion.



Whoa man, spoilers.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

I suggest going into hybernation until the 11th of november and then allow your inner gamer to voraciously orgasm to skyrim. 
























But thats just me.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Whoa man, spoilers.



Ha, you quoted my edited post.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2011)

Ah, who cares.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

Poor Gnome


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm going to be chronically depressed now. Until I get this game that is.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

and then you get Chronic "omg what the fuck am i doing, i havent slept in 23 hours"


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> and then you get Chronic "omg what the fuck am i doing, i havent slept in 23 hours"





I've never stayed awake that long.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

Longest ive gone without sleep is 36 hours.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2011)

I've actually been awake for 35 hours now, and I won't be able to sleep until about 10 a.m. (EST), that's about 9 hours from now. I've just had a lot of stuff to take care of. Yet I'm on NF looking up Skyrim.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey. 








You have your priorties straight


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

O_o

Are you feeling alright because that's a really long going without sleep.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2011)

I've stayed up for about that long, any longer and you start seeing shit.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Hey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Word.



Eternal Goob said:


> O_o
> 
> Are you feeling alright because that's a really long going without sleep.



Yeah I'm...


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah once i hit 36 hours i was VERY uncoordinated and clumsy. 


I finally just fell face first onto my bed and fell asleep with my school clothes on. 


I slept for 14 hours lol


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

Kappachino 


we are both rep sealed 


This is a hug rep


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2011)

He's not rep sealed from what I see.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Kappachino
> 
> 
> we are both rep sealed
> ...



Am I actually rep-sealed? Doesn't show that way for me.

Either way, thanks for the rep hug. Back at you.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Fiona, once you get rep sealed you can't see the rep button anymore for anyone.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2011)

Lying to me, trying to get me to think the lack of sleep is getting to me huh? Shame on you.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

/forgot since im rep sealed everyone else looks rep sealed


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2011)

New image I found (not a screen):


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

That Gorgeous :33


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh and here's a wallpaper I made out of the PC Gamer cover:



Feel free to re-size it or whatever.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

FUKKEN SAVED 



Thank you


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Skryim will without a doubt be the Elder Scrolls game that I'll love the most artistically.  The rugged mountains are just gorgeous.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 7, 2011)

Replaying morrowind for the time being. Just got done going thru (aka looting) the ashlanders burial cavern as i worked thru that part of the MQ. Came out with: a cple pieces of glass gear, a 4k soul gem, a 10k staff, and an obsidian closed helm. Like a boss 

I really hope they dont have cliff racers (or something comparable) in skyrim. Fuckers are ANNOYING


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

There is just SO much they can do as far as box art goes. 


The buildings and temples that have been shown have been GORGEOUS


Ninja'd by Wolfarus


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

> Fuckers are ANNOYING



I had a mod that removed them from the game.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Ninja'd by Wolfarus


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

Wolfarus. 





I will fight you.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 7, 2011)

Wolfy : older join date / more posts / bigger arsenol of pics / is a master-race elite member (good gaming pc + ps3 + Dsi XL + ipod touch + comcast highspeed internet connection)

Fio' : Higher rep / female / (im assuming) console owner -snerk- ..... yeh thats all i got

Comparing
..........
Profit
Winnar?


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

So I just noticed that picture of Azura's Shrine, it looks fantastic. 

Wolfarus wins.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

I have Puppy Eyes 



















I win


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I have Puppy Eyes
> I win



You gouged out the eyes of some poor puppy?!

You MONSTER!


----------



## konatachan (Oct 7, 2011)

LOL that's so cute  that poor lil puppy though


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Lamb (Oct 7, 2011)

now I'm homesick for my little dachshund. ;___;


----------



## konatachan (Oct 7, 2011)

woah o_o 70 LEVELS!!!! AHOY!!


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 7, 2011)

Someone edit this image above and make it larger so we can see clearly the letters plz..


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> Someone edit this image above and make it larger so we can see clearly the letters plz..



I can read it perfectly fine.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 7, 2011)

It was a good read, not much new, but the new things were completely awesome!

Pickaxes actually having a use! Cooking food! Using special tables to take raw materials and convert them into processed materials and in turn making those into useful items!?

Is Notch gonna counter-sue Bethesda?


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

> Is Notch gonna counter-sue Bethesda?



Nah, I think that he is above that at least for now.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

I wouldn't mind listening to that during the game.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 7, 2011)

Ive liked everything that ive heard as far as the musical scores go, i just hope they dont get TOO repetitive


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2011)

That pic of Azura alone basically crushes all of the art design of Oblivion.

I want to go there,I WANT to go and see those places.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That pic of Azura alone basically crushes all of the art design of Oblivion.
> 
> I want to go there,I WANT to go and see those places.



The Shivering Isles had better art design...


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The Shivering Isles had better art design...



Skyrim is inspired by the works of Frank Frazetta,thus wins by default.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Skyrim is inspired by the works of Frank Frazetta,thus wins by default.



No it doesn't.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No it doesn't.



Search him up.

And you can thank me later!


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

> Search him up.



I know who he is.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The Shivering Isles had better art design...


no it dont.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I know who he is.



Well,that's a paradox,since if you knew who he is,you wouldn't have said that nonsensical thing!


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> no it dont.



In my eyes it certainly does.



> Well,that's a paradox,since if you knew who he is,you wouldn't have said that nonsensical thing!



It's not a paradox.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> In my eyes it certainly does.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a paradox.



Frank Frazetta man..Frank Frazetta.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Frank Frazetta man..Frank Frazetta.



His artwork looks amazing but I've seen work by others that captures my intention better.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> His artwork looks amazing but I've seen work by others that captures my intention better.



The guy single-handedly created the "heavy-metal" gritty look for what it's worth.

Nobody could draw bodies as..visceral as he did.


Especially women.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2011)

_A month to go..._  I.CAN'T.TAKE.IT.ANYMORE!


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The guy single-handedly created the "heavy-metal" gritty look for what it's worth.
> 
> Nobody could draw bodies as..visceral as he did.
> 
> ...



No doubt about that but what he draws isn't exactly to my tastes.

I would rather look at stuff like the following:


*Spoiler*: __ 











That kind of stuff sets my imagination on fire more than Frank's works which had a massive focus on people at least in the works of his that I've seen.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No doubt about that but what he draws isn't exactly to my tastes.
> 
> I would rather look at stuff like the following:
> 
> ...




Well,yes.

While he could draw sweeping vistas,his main focus was the flesh and raw strenght of humans.

Loved that.

Some examples:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

He drew some really wonderful figures, damn shame that my interests lie in seeing how the world, in a particular setting, is than how the people look.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> He drew some really wonderful figures, damn shame that my interests lie in seeing how the world, in a particular setting, is than how the people look.



Eh,I loved the gritty feel he could add to anything,no matter how fantastic it looked.

I hope Skyrim feels both exotic and gritty.

And to put yourself in character for a Nord warrior in the gritty,wonderful world of Skyrim,you just gotta see this:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYJ8G_ou6Dc[/YOUTUBE]


Works every time!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 7, 2011)

Dark Souls or Skyrim? I can only play one.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 7, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Dark Souls or Skyrim? I can only play one.



Do you honestly want to get smacked? 

Anyway, Aurora's confirmed in Skyrim!  That was one of my hopes aesthetically for this game several months ago, but I had forgotten about the game including an Aurora borealis effect. With this confirmation, I want to cry tears of joy


----------



## konatachan (Oct 7, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Dark Souls or Skyrim? I can only play one.



Then buy both and play them one at a time. lol.
actually, in all seriousness, It depends on whether you stress upon the difficulty of a game, or the fun of a game. if you want just plain difficulty, go with dark souls. If you want something that has a medium difficulty and is more fun than anything, go with skyrim.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 7, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Do you honestly want to get smacked?
> 
> Anyway, Aurora's confirmed in Skyrim!  That was one of my hopes aesthetically for this game several months ago, but I had forgotten about the game including an Aurora borealis effect. With this confirmation, I want to cry tears of joy


ya, I SAW THAT TOO  IT'S GONNA BE SO MUCH FUN X3 this game will be the most beautiful game ever created. :WOW


----------



## Nello (Oct 7, 2011)

Aurora borealis... in Skyrim 
Can't wait to just jump into this game and explore the hell out of it :33

Do we know what races and classes/skills there will be? I wanna try something fun that isn't necessarily the most powerful spec


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 7, 2011)

What is the Aurora borealis you talking about??


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> What is the Aurora borealis you talking about??



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxrP3XCoSOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 7, 2011)

huh.. I see.
So Skyrim will have this effect too? And thats a reason to be excited?


----------



## konatachan (Oct 7, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> huh.. I see.
> So Skyrim will have this effect too? And thats a reason to be excited?


of course! It's pretty!


----------



## Lamb (Oct 7, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Dark Souls or Skyrim? I can only play one.



It really depends on whether you want an action RPG that stresses the action or the RPG elements of the game.

Dark Souls does a great job of making an rpg experience that's both visceral and edge of your seat exciting. However, while it does a fairly good job of constructing a unique story, and it's a large game, the amount of choice and player customization is on a much smaller scale. 

Skyrim, on the other hand, will be a lot less action oriented. Yes, you'll spend a fair amount of time in combat, but the real charm of the game will lie in your freedom to do what you want. If you want to spend hours sneaking through the woods hunting small furry critters, that's something you can do. If you want to mine rocks, you can do that. Skyrim is all about choice and freedom.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Dark Souls or Skyrim? I can only play one.



Skyrim trumps Dark Souls in terms of exploration and open world, which is my favorite type of game. However, Dark Souls will be a lot of fun on the challenging side.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 8, 2011)

For me its not even a debate. 


GOTY Skyrim >  Dark souls


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

INB4 Fiona plays Skryim and finds it meh.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 8, 2011)

*Skyrim*


----------



## Fiona (Oct 8, 2011)

*sees EpicBroFist's set*


----------



## lowtech redneck (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope the thieving aspect of the game is better than it was in Oblivion; in the latter game, robbing houses was pointless (there was never anything of value) and the nerdy sense of completion that came from economically wiping out an entire town is undermined when objects reappear later in the game...

I also hope the Thief quests are not so damn buggy this time.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> INB4 Fiona plays Skryim and finds it meh.



DONT YOU *DARE* PUT THAT JYNX ON ME GOOB 


I WILL FIND YOU


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 8, 2011)

I think ima plan on buying a cple redbulls for the 11th..


----------



## Fiona (Oct 8, 2011)

Im gonna get so many Energy drinks  



I honestly dont expect to sleep the first day


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 8, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im gonna get so many Energy drinks
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly dont expect to sleep the first day



Have to have some moderation, though Fi' dear. If you screw up your sleeping schedule TOO much by staying up 18+ hours during one stretch, its going to carry over to the day you resume work, ect.


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 8, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im gonna get so many Energy drinks
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly dont expect to sleep the first day



Know how you feel. I am so happy it comes out on a Friday, I haven't pulled off more than 2 sleepless days in a really long time, but I feel I can do it~~!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 8, 2011)

DrStrangeRage said:


> Know how you feel. I am so happy it comes out on a Friday, I haven't pulled off more than 2 sleepless days in a really long time, but I feel I can do it~~!!!!!!!



Seriously guys.. having 1 energy drink to stay up a few extra hours on release day is understandable.. but the game will still be there when you wake up the next day, and the day after that. 

Dont go throwing a wrench into your normal sleep cycles. Trust me


----------



## River Song (Oct 8, 2011)

Just Pre-ordered it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2011)

< Just found out Skyrim comes out on a Friday
< Works during the weekend
< Is extremely displeased by this


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 8, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> < Just found out Skyrim comes out on a Friday
> < Works during the weekend
> < Is extremely displeased by this



Quit your job


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope this game deserves all that hype and interest it gives me all this time.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2011)

Mirrow said:


> Quit your job


It's tempting


----------



## konatachan (Oct 8, 2011)

lowtech redneck said:


> I hope the thieving aspect of the game is better than it was in Oblivion; in the latter game, robbing houses was pointless (there was never anything of value) and the nerdy sense of completion that came from economically wiping out an entire town is undermined when objects reappear later in the game...
> 
> I also hope the Thief quests are not so damn buggy this time.



Oh ya. Me too D: sneaking was so difficult to do I practically gave up, lol. 



Wolfarus said:


> I think ima plan on buying a cple redbulls for the 11th..



LOL. I'll probably just make a pot of coffee at 10 and drink it through the night for a couple days. YESSSSS


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

Fiona said:


> DONT YOU *DARE* PUT THAT JYNX ON ME GOOB
> 
> 
> I WILL FIND YOU



You should never get yourself too hyped for a game, it only leads to disappointment.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You should never get yourself too hyped for a game, it only leads to disappointment.



Like Killzone 2. Played the demo and was super hyped for the game. I get the game then realize it's utter garbage.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 8, 2011)

ive never been hyped for a video game i didnt like. 


Last game i got hyped over? 


Fallout 3.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

There is always a first time for everything.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 8, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Dark Souls or Skyrim? I can only play one.


Skyrim Duh.


----------



## River Song (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm just starting to realise how close it is


----------



## Gnome (Oct 8, 2011)

Great news, I don't work or have school on the 11th-13th.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 8, 2011)

I requested the 11th - 13th off


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

Lucky punks, I like making money so I won't be taking those days off.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 8, 2011)

well im bumming money from my parents so i can take those days off 





/bum


----------



## konatachan (Oct 9, 2011)

Fiona said:


> well im bumming money from my parents so i can take those days off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't be able to get that friday off (( i have school D: but, ill have the whole weekend to play it


----------



## Fiona (Oct 9, 2011)

Im seriously hoping to get at LEAST 20 hours into by that sunday


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 9, 2011)

Fiona said:


> well im bumming money from my parents so i can take those days off
> 
> /bum



If you're of legal age, perhaps we can make an arrangement..


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 9, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> If you're of legal age, perhaps we can make an arrangement..



If YOU'RE of legal age perhaps WE can make an arrangement... 


Wait a minute


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 9, 2011)

^

Whut?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 9, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> ^
> 
> Whut?



Well, I figured we could make an arrangement... but then I realized we don't want anything from each other.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol, with all of you worrying about jobs or school I feel really lucky that I am 2nd year in university and I am something like "Hmm, oh shit so much free time that I am bored"


----------



## Litho (Oct 9, 2011)

I fear I may have internship to worry about when Skyrim releases... I see myself having to wait to get it and coming here and reading about you guys' adventures


----------



## VinnieGognitti (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't see why you guys would be excited about this. the amount of changes bathesda has made since it entered development, they might as well call it Modernwarfair 3.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 9, 2011)

Fail troll(Burke) is fail


----------



## VinnieGognitti (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm a troll? Just for having a different opinion than yours?

sigh... I might as well be on MVC again...


----------



## Litho (Oct 9, 2011)

VinnieGognitti said:


> I'm a troll? Just for having a different opinion than yours?
> 
> sigh... I might as well be on MVC again...



When you state a ridiculously retarded opinion on the internet people tend to think you're a troll.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 9, 2011)

Two new images surfaced 



That Dark Brotherhood hint/invitation is badass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

That second image isn't new.  



> I don't see why you guys would be excited about this. the amount of changes bathesda has made since it entered development, they might as well call it Modernwarfair 3.



lol


----------



## Fiona (Oct 9, 2011)

VinnieGognitti said:


> I don't see why you guys would be excited about this. the amount of changes bathesda has made since it entered development, they might as well call it Modernwarfair 3.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That second image isn't new.
> 
> 
> 
> lol


neither was the first.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 9, 2011)

Dam, this game is getting close.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 9, 2011)

The full map of Skyrim:


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 9, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Seriously guys.. having 1 energy drink to stay up a few extra hours on release day is understandable.. but the game will still be there when you wake up the next day, and the day after that.
> 
> *Dont go throwing a wrench into your normal sleep cycles*. Trust me



Agreed only sex is worth that bother.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 9, 2011)

VinnieGognitti said:


> I don't see why you guys would be excited about this. the amount of changes bathesda has made since it entered development, they might as well call it Modernwarfair 3.



Ok, if you're not a troll, let me address your opinion in a way that will show why people consider you a troll; you're wrong.

Not only are you wrong, you're wrong to the point of being ridiculous. Ridiculous, because your comment makes no sense.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The full map of Skyrim:



My first goal is to visit the Sea of Ghosts.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The full map of Skyrim:



*bigger one*


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't wait for Skyrim


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 9, 2011)

From your ava & sig....
Thats not surprising, lol.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 10, 2011)

Im going to "Markarok" first 



That just sounds very pleasent 


Also, LinkDS quoting the Map post and then posting a BIGGER map made me lol heartily  





LinkDarkside, His maps are bigger than yours


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 10, 2011)

Countdown:


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 10, 2011)

Posted that clock a while ago, koppa. Koppa cabana. The hotest place north of havana.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Countdown:



Now that's going to make the wait even longer.

Just..ticking away the seconds of utter boredom.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 10, 2011)

VinnieGognitti said:


> I don't see why you guys would be excited about this. the amount of changes bathesda has made since it entered development, they might as well call it Modernwarfair 3.



war_fare_*, and if your not excited, why even post here? in fact, why even LOOK at the thread...


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 10, 2011)

Just noticed Geralt negged me for this 



HiroshiSenju said:


> Do you honestly want to get smacked?
> 
> Anyway, Aurora's confirmed in Skyrim!  That was one of my hopes aesthetically for this game several months ago, but I had forgotten about the game including an Aurora borealis effect. With this confirmation, I want to cry tears of joy



Obviously someone needs to learn to take a joke.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 10, 2011)

Skyrim is so hip and cool!


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

I doubt that Skyrim will ever be hip.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 10, 2011)

There is nothing funny about forgetting Skyrim.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

How can anyone forget about Skyrim? That's like saying, "I forgot I had cancer!"


----------



## Fiona (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish i would forget  



so the time would go by faster


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish I had 125 more dollars to put down for Skyrim CE. 

Is it even worth it? I see no extra DLC with statue and artbook.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 10, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I wish i would forget
> 
> 
> 
> so the time would go by faster



Induced coma might be worth a shot. Literally.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> I wish I had 125 more dollars to put down for Skyrim CE.
> 
> Is it even worth it? I see no extra DLC with statue and artbook.



Hell no, people who buy the collectors edition are fucking idiots.

(I'm bitter cuz I'm poor)


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> I wish I had 125 more dollars to put down for Skyrim CE.
> 
> Is it even worth it? I see no extra DLC with statue and artbook.



There really is no reason to get the CE in my yes.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Awww, I really wanted to waste 150 bucks on a statue and some extra DLC.......oh well.(not being sarcastic btw)


----------



## Lamb (Oct 10, 2011)

But there is no extra DLC?


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

I know but I was hoping for Bethseda to somehow add some in this last month before release.

I torture myself because I know it will never come true.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder if they will use another province for the DLC.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

Frostman said:


> I wonder what province they are going to use for the DLC.



It'll still be in Skyrim or a Deadric Realm.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 10, 2011)

Technically shouldn't it be impossible for people to go to any Daedric realms after the end of Oblivion? 

I doubt we'll be staying in Skyrim for any DLC. I'd bet we get to go to one of the many islands north of Skyrim.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that there aren't too many customization options for a person's appearance.



lol, If you don't like them, I'm sure there are presets. There usually are on most RPG's. Meanwhile, I'm going to have some fun with this.



> ?Autosave game intervals from 5-15 minutes



Here's hoping the console version still allows hard saves. Timing is everything.



> ?Dynamic music system. It doesn't just play all the time like Oblivion. It'll sleep for a bit, and then you do something important and it'll ramp-up



Sounds fun and epic.



> ?Entering caves/dungeons takes very few seconds on a 7,200RPM drive



Here's hoping load screens are shorter than Oblivion on the console version, too.



> ?Heavy armor and sprinting resulted in a really fast empty stamina bar. Todd told him light armor or robes would help with that.



Looks like my heavy armored Nord will be investing heavily in stamina. Magic school advancement will have to wait for a light armor character.



> ?Possible Companion options:
> 
> 1.Go attack guard
> 
> ...



Sounds interesting, especially the different intelligence/alignment aspects of different followers.



> ?Enters a cave and can tell someone is there. Goes into sneak mode and his dog also sneaks! (or attempts to anyway)
> 
> ?Your companion can be detected through stealth, but you can succeed, and only they will be attacked



Cool. I can has decoy. 



> ?Runs into a traveling pack of Monks, the Vigilants of Stendarr, and they heal him of the vampirism.



Combined with the courier, it looks like the roads will be less deserted than in Oblivion.



> ?Sees "aurora borealis"; stunningly gorgeous



Sweet! After what they did with the sky in the Shivering Isles, it would be disappoint if they couldn't do at least as good with Skyrim.

Personally, though, since I work in retail, I plan to forgo Skyrim until after Black Friday. I'm afraid it just wouldn't do for me to be without sleep for over a week before the most critical day of the year at my job.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

> Technically shouldn't it be impossible for people to go to any Daedric realms after the end of Oblivion?







> lol, If you don't like them, I'm sure there are presets. There usually are on most RPG's. Meanwhile, I'm going to have some fun with this.



I like how people aren't understanding that what I said was only meant to annoy Fiona.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> I know but I was hoping for Bethseda to somehow add some in this last month before release.
> 
> I torture myself because I know it will never come true.


You want them to remove something from the game and give it to as free DLC?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 10, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Technically shouldn't it be impossible for people to go to any Daedric realms after the end of Oblivion?





Well, actually, I think according to lore, the Hero of Oblivion became the Prince of Madness after the Oblivion crisis, so it could be possible for a Daedra Lord to willingly send an invitation into their Plane of Oblivion.

Here's hoping we get to see Azura's Moonshadow  (If not Azura's then maybe Nocturnal's Realm)

If it won't be a Daedric Realm, then I'd like to travel to Akavir, being the Dragonborn and all


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2011)

apparently the manual got leaked


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 10, 2011)

Spoilers!!!!! 
I just read about


*Spoiler*: __ 



A twisted little boy that gives you a quest that ends up with you getting a DB invitation. How deliciously evil, but I think I'm spoiling myself a bit too much.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> apparently the manual got leaked



I want a link to it as soon as one is available.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I want a link to it as soon as one is available.



Ask and ye shall receive:


----------



## Alien (Oct 10, 2011)

How consolified is it ? 

Give it to me straight


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

I really like the part about the all the Emperors being Dragonborn.

Whenever I commit a crime I'm going to kill all the witnesses.  

But...what if a child sees the crime.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I really like the part about the all the Emperors being Dragonborn.
> 
> Whenever I commit a crime I'm going to kill all the witnesses.
> 
> But...what if a child sees the crime.



Kill the parents, and the child will have to follow you otherwise it'll have nobody to stay with


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> How consolified is it ?
> 
> Give it to me straight



I can't see it being any worse than Oblivion, in fact it might be a bit better in that regard.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Kill the parents, and the child will have to follow you otherwise it'll have nobody to stay with



But I don't want some annoying kid to be following me.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I like how people aren't understanding that what I said was only meant to annoy Fiona.



Dun goofed. We've had a few troll posts lately, so wasn't sure if srs. 



lowtech redneck said:


> I hope the thieving aspect of the game is better than it was in Oblivion; in the latter game, robbing houses was pointless (there was never anything of value) and the nerdy sense of completion that came from economically wiping out an entire town is undermined when objects reappear later in the game...



Same here, you'd think castles and manors, at least, would have had something worth stealing.



Ciupy said:


> That pic of Azura alone basically crushes all of the art design of Oblivion.



lol, Azura has developed a sense of modesty over the centuries. 

Or should I say "Titties or GTFO!" 

Seriously, though, I love the fact that Daedric shrines, and presumably Daedric artifacts, shall remain a part of the Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> You want them to remove something from the game and give it to as free DLC?



Yes, as much free DLC as possible.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 10, 2011)

Ill pay the 130 bucks if i could just have the damn game right now


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Ill pay the 130 bucks if i could just have the damn game right now



Play Daggerfall, that'll keep your mind off of Skyrim for a while.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 10, 2011)

Im strongly considering the medically induced coma option


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

I recommend learning some patience.  It'll help with the wait for TES 6 as well.  ^_^


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 10, 2011)

You can always replay Oblivion in the meantime.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)

I didnt enjoy Oblivion very much 

too buggy, and after playing fallout 3 i noticed too many things that they improved in fallout 3.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

> I didnt enjoy Oblivion very much



Un-modded Oblivion bores me quite a bit as well, need FCOM to have it become entertaining.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)

/Console-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

What a pity.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

> 1417 New Armor Variants
> 1267 New Weapon Variants
> 255 New Clothing Variants
> 
> ...



I love FCOM.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)

FUCK YES  


Realistic item arrangments


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Fiona said:


> FUCK YES
> 
> 
> Realistic item arrangments



You should fix your Battlestation for FCOM alone.  It's a wonderful mod.  :33


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)

I am debating on what all i want to throw together for it at the moment


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Will you be planning on playing quite a few PC games?  Games that will be graphically taxing?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 11, 2011)

Why not just save up until you can get a proper gaming / multi-media pc, if space isnt an issue?

You can put together a good machine for around $1500


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)

/college student 



i has no monies for epic battlestation.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 11, 2011)

Fiona said:


> /college student
> 
> i has no monies for epic battlestation.



Well, getting your degree (and thus a higher paying job) should take priority over a gaming pc right now. But at least you'll eventually be able to buy one 

Then you can be a member of the master race again. I'll keep a seat warm for ya


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 11, 2011)

Apparnently, scuttlebutt over @ the skyrim forum is that we'll have the specs released by the 3rd week of october, somewhere around there. 

.... really? You're only giving people a 3 week timeframe to try and upgrade, if neccessary/possible/wanted? WTF, bethestha.. 

Here's the linky to the topic


----------



## Alien (Oct 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Why not just save up until you can get a proper gaming / multi-media pc, if space isnt an issue?
> 
> You can put together a good machine for around $1500



$1500 is a bit over the top. You can get something decent for far less if you select and assemble the components yourself.

which isn't hard


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 11, 2011)

Scans of Skyrim's 360 manual have been posted.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> You want them to remove something from the game and give it to as free DLC?


please No!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Litho (Oct 11, 2011)

College student aswell.

Laptop for internets,
PS3 for games,
Fuck the rest

Besides, PC's always give me shit. I'm done with that, PC's are assholes man. Stop giving me shit and not doing what I want PC's!


----------



## Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Litho said:


> College student aswell.
> 
> Laptop for internets,
> PS3 for games,
> ...



Stop going on questionable sites or get a good anti-virus. 

I'll probably buy the game for my PC once I've gotten a better PC, and the game is only $20. 

For now, I'll settle for being a poor, inferior console user.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

> .... really? You're only giving people a 3 week timeframe to try and upgrade, if neccessary/possible/wanted? WTF, bethestha..



It's pretty damn stupid, I don't see why they can't release it now or even a month ago.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 11, 2011)

Alien said:


> $1500 is a bit over the top. You can get something decent for far less if you select and assemble the components yourself.
> 
> which isn't hard



Well true you can build a "decent" gaming pc for less then that, but ive always been of the notion to build a pc that "good" or better specs, that way you have more breathing room before you are forced to upgrade again.

But whichever option best suits your current and foreseeable future situation


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

Decided to preorder this. Never really dealt other previous Elder Scrolls games. Storywise, is it like trying to watch Return of the Jedi without having seen or knowing anything about A New Hope and Empire Strikes Back?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2011)

Prior knowledge of the other games will make the world feel more rich. It won't leave you disconnected from the story if you don't have any though.


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

Much obliged, McGnomerson.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

> Never really dealt other previous Elder Scrolls games. Storywise, is it like trying to watch Return of the Jedi without having seen or knowing anything about A New Hope and Empire Strikes Back?



Not at all, the plot of each of the Elder Scrolls games is separate from the plot of the ones that came before it.  There will be mentions to some of the stuff that happened in the earlier games but that's about it.


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

I played Oblivion briefly but I remember nothing of it. Besides not digging it. But this looks special.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Oblivion was pretty bland, hopefully this will be more to your tastes.


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

That was my problem. Same with Fallout, which I do like. But there's just so little in terms of good scenery and design and art direction sometimes. But the few previews I saw looked more impressive, so I figured why not.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Prior knowledge of the other games will make the world feel more rich. It won't leave you disconnected from the story if you don't have any though.



I actually disagree, playing the previous games only really sets you up for gameplay expectations. Yes, you'll know what terms like "Oblivion Crisis", "Nevarine Prophecy", and "Jagar Tharn" mean, but even though all of those are gigantic events within The Elder Scrolls universe, they're almost completely self-contained. Each event is largely only mentioned in passing. Admittedly, Numidium gets mentioned substantially in both Morrowind and Daggerfall, but that's only because it plays such a huge part in both games.

Cross game stories and lore tend to be fully realized within each game, with each game slightly building on them, stuff like the creation story, the Aedra, and the legacy of Tiber Septim. The only real exceptions to this, that I can see, are Mehrunes Dagon being the universe's biggest jerk, Necromancers VS Mages Guild, and Uriel Septim VII. But even those are each unique to each game and have little to do with each other.

Btw, if you really find Oblivion bland, I'd suggest modding the shit out of it, and playing _Shivering Isles_.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> I played Oblivion briefly but I remember nothing of it. Besides not digging it. But this looks special.





Eternal Goob said:


> Oblivion was pretty bland, hopefully this will be more to your tastes.



I know, right? Not enough dating simulation.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

DAT DATIN SIM


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> I know, right? Not enough dating simulation.



I see no dating simulation in Skyrim.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

English, do you speak read it?


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

Needs more ploughing. Motherploughing games without ploughing can go plough themselves.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Needs more leather belts and amnesia.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> English, do you speak read it?



Yes, I read it well.


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

Needs more eight foot long swords.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Skyrim needs a Daedric Dai-Katana. I was always amused by how it was the most powerful, not enchanted, sword in Morrowind.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

And the Gravedigger and the Umbra sword. :33


----------



## Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

All you kids and your swords. I always preferred my bows of frenzy and death. :33


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> And the Gravedigger and the Umbra sword. :33



I remember the first time I found Umbra in Morrowind, I was a measly level five character.  The ass-whooping I received was horrible.   



Lamb said:


> All you kids and your swords. I always preferred my bows of frenzy and death. :33



Magic > Bows


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2011)

Can you still dual-wield magic?


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> Can you still dual-wield magic?



Yes, you can equip two different spells together and use them at once.  You just can't combine them together.  Or two can equip the same spell and combine them to create a more dangerous effect.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Magic > Bows



Depends on the school. Conjuration and Illusion, yes. Destruction and Restoration, no. Alteration and Mysticism, about equal.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I remember the first time I found Umbra in Morrowind, I was a measly level five character.  The ass-whooping I received was horrible.



Ah, Sweet Night Mother, I still recall the first time I fought Umbra in Oblivion. It was my first playthrough, I was only level 6 or 7, and mistook her for a dungeon boss. 

I used up all my healing potions and magicka, she busted my sword and trashed my armor, I ended up retreated upstairs to switch weapons, and still ended up finishing the fight bare-knuckled. I killed her, but I had barely a sliver of HP, and no magicka left to heal myself.

But it was sooo worth it. 

I not only got the Umbra sword, but a full set of Ebony armor, many levels below where it was supposed to be available, and when I took a nap to restore my HP, I got an unexpected visit from some chap named Lucien, with an offer I couldn't refuse. :amazed


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Apparnently, scuttlebutt over @ the skyrim forum is that we'll have the specs released by the 3rd week of october, somewhere around there.
> 
> .... really? You're only giving people a 3 week timeframe to try and upgrade, if neccessary/possible/wanted? WTF, bethestha..
> 
> Here's the linky to the topic



I guess I'll have to wing it.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jIXag9D6A38[/YOUTUBE]

I want the TES6 to look that good.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Skyrim needs a Daedric Dai-Katana. I was always amused by how it was the most powerful, not enchanted, sword in Morrowind.



Please no.

Well, I wouldn't mind a katana, but katanas being overpowered (due to their fictional portrayals) has always been a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

I want a super powered badass katana though. 

12 feet long too.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> I want a super powered badass katana though.
> 
> 12 feet long too.



Then play monster hunter. 

This, this the age of the Dovahkiin, DRAGONBORN !!!!!


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

As a Dragonborn I get to shout really loud and have a really long penis errr I mean sword.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Please no.
> 
> Well, I wouldn't mind a katana, but katanas being overpowered (due to their fictional portrayals) has always been a pet peeve of mine.


that cuz the Katana cutting power is one of the best..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> that cuz the Katana cutting power is one of the best..



Yea, when it comes to cutting flesh and bone, but its also very brittle, and doesn't do shit against any set of decent bronze/iron chain mail or armor. 

Don't get me wrong, katanas are cool. I just annoys me when people think that katanas are the be all end all of swords.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> I want a super powered badass katana though.
> 
> 12 feet long too.



You been peeking at me when ive taken showers?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Oct 11, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> that cuz the Katana cutting power is one of the best..


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 11, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea, when it comes to cutting flesh and bone, but its also very brittle, and doesn't do shit against any set of decent bronze/iron chain mail or armor.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, katanas are cool. I just annoys me when people think that katanas are the be all end all of swords.



One swing from a Zweihander wielded by a 250 lb man will shatter plate armor and bifurcate any foe.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Ouch, I knew that katanas weren't that strong but never imagined it to be that weak.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea Katanas are brittle as fuck, they aren't meant for sword on sword contact at all.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 11, 2011)

This game should be a nice mind relaxer.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 11, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> This game should be a nice mind relaxer.



Until you run into your first dragon :ho

Or your first daedra lord. Or your first golden saint..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Until you run into your first dragon :ho
> 
> Or your first daedra lord. Or your first golden saint..



Why you gotta kill ma vibe man 
lol


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> This game should be a nice mind relaxer.



Only sometimes I suppose, when you have time to look at the scenery without any pressing goal on your mind.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Only sometimes I suppose, when you have time to look at the scenery without any pressing goal on your mind.



Like running from a pissed off dragon / giant?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)

Im hoping to befriend the giants  


They said you can talk to them, this is on my to do list of things i wanna do when i first start


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 11, 2011)

Having a cple of giants join you in laying the smack down on -insert hard boss/mob- would be quite usefull..


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Like running from a pissed off dragon / giant?



Sure, while you look for places to hide I'm sure that you'll take in quite a bit of the environment.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)

*running for your life* 


Omg did you see that tree?!?!??!?


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

*runs from a giant dragon*

Omg did you see that other bigger giant dragon trying to eat me? :33


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Killed my Katana obsession with one gif. 






Nah, I already knew that. Katana's are still dope as fuck though.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2011)

Even after hearing about all the armor combos and such i still really wanna just wear the shady cloak and hood combo. 

Its just so, Sneaky looking, idk i just love it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah on steel on flesh it a diferent story it can  cut way better that a broad sword.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 11, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah on steel on flesh it a diferent story it can  cut way better that a broad sword.



Would a  Katana  be better to cut through the flesh of a dragon then most other swords?


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> Would a  Katana  be better to cut through the flesh of a dragon then most other swords?



In Skyrim a katana probably won't be any better than another type of sword against a dragon.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 12, 2011)

The honest truth.

The very hard but brittle cutting edge was made for flesh and the other non-metal materials the ancient Japanese built their armors from.

On the other hand the European swords had to resist impact and had to actually put a dent in metal,so they had flexibility as well as a decent cutting edge.

Also,the best armor on this planet (the fluted armor of the Gothic period)  was made in Europe,in Germany to be more precise.

I'd like to see a Japanese Katana try to cut through this:







And before anybody says that the armor is unwieldy,it weighs only 20 kilograms,distributed evenly,with a superb freedom of movement.

Troops nowadays carry 35-40 kilograms on their backs with no problems!


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2011)

I always find it funny when you see those long drawn out sword fights in movies or shows. 

Even European swords would get fucked up real fast.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 12, 2011)

Dose not look to flexible, can you see well with the helmet on?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 12, 2011)

"lets talk about Kantanas thread" needs to be posted in the plaza


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 12, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> Dose not look to flexible, can you see well with the helmet on?



It is so flexible they could actually run an obstacle course (it wasn't easy,but hey,what is?).

Edit:

Look:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3UbOdyn_Us&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


And I'd argue you could see well enough,at least as good as in a Japanese armor set.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> In Skyrim a katana probably won't be any better than another type of sword against a dragon.



I guess the real question is would slaying a dragon with a katana look more badass then slaying a dragon with another sword?

Also should someone make a thread about swords like Fiona suggested?


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> I always find it funny when you see those long drawn out sword fights in movies or shows.
> 
> Even European swords would get fucked up real fast.



They may be silly but those fights are amazing.  



> I guess the real question is would slaying a dragon with a katana look more badass then slaying a dragon with another sword?



Nothing will beat slaying a dragon with a fork.


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2011)

racist bastard


----------



## Fiona (Oct 12, 2011)

Made a thread 






You are welcome


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 12, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Made a thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn I  was planning on stealing your idea for the thread.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> racist bastard



I'm no racist.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 13, 2011)

Less than 30 days  


I just got hired at gamestop though  



so now its go seem longer since ill hear about it at work all the time


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

> I just got hired at gamestop though



Congratulations I suppose.

Actually, if your Gamestop is busy the time will go by quicker.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah i had to get something more part time than where i was cause of uni. 


gamestop is gonna be badass


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

> Bethesda estimates that you'll be able to put as many as 300 hours into its epic RPG The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. However, the company's top QA tester just beat the game in a mind-boggling 2 hours, 16 minutes, and 30 seconds during the company's Speedrun Challenge IV.
> 
> The official Bethesda Blog posted an account of the Speedrun Challenge, which is a traditional event staged at the studio when its close to finishing production on a new game. The Speedrun Challenge lets the a top QA tester square off against a member of the production staff.
> 
> ...





I wonder when someone will beat this speedrun.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 14, 2011)

damn, someone beat fallout 3 and oblivion in a hour and half? If that's true, and it takes 2 1/2 to speedrun through skyrym this games must be HUGE


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 14, 2011)

Its not hard to speed run Oblivion. The enemies scaled to your level. Dumbest idea ever.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 14, 2011)

KidTony said:


> damn, someone beat fallout 3 and oblivion in a hour and half? If that's true, and it takes 2 1/2 to speedrun through skyrym this games must be HUGE



Apparently if you go straight to the vault with the GECK after leaving Vault 101, the story picks up from there (with the Enclave capturing you).


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Morrowind was easily beatable in 45 minutes.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Morrowind was easily beatable in 45 minutes.



I'm pretty sure a guy did a 19 minutes run..


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, I think I remember that.  Some people have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 14, 2011)

If yer working at gamestop now fiona, you may be able to get skyrim a cple hours before release date 

Just bat your eyes at your boss, giggle a bit.. bet he'd cave in and let you take your copy home early 

if your boss is a fellow fem, disregard the above suggestion. maybe


----------



## Fiona (Oct 14, 2011)

My boss is a guy lol 



I did my first day of training and the two other guys that already worked there thought the GM was playing a joke on them by saying i was gonna be working there


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, keep up the casual flirtation then. Juuuust enough so that he'll let you take skyrim home a day before its offically out, but not so much that he invites you to stay after hours to help with "inventory managment"


----------



## Fiona (Oct 14, 2011)

or i could drug him and just take it


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 14, 2011)

Fiona said:


> or i could drug him and just take it



Roofie him.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 14, 2011)

On it 




Honestly though  




i plan on taking a pic of myself while holding dozens of copies and posting it here on the 10th :33


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 14, 2011)

Fiona said:


> On it
> Honestly though
> i plan on taking a pic of myself while holding dozens of copies and posting it here on the 10th :33



Make sure you take it next to the bronze (metal? plastic painted to look like metal?) statue that they are shipping to retailers w/ the games


----------



## Fiona (Oct 14, 2011)

You know it!  



Post #1600 



Its late 




Night


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 14, 2011)

Eight days or less until the PC specs come out!


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Shukumei said:


> Eight days or less until the PC specs come out!



Information that is utterly useless to me, I already know that my computer will be able to run it well.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 14, 2011)

Well ended up buying oblivion.
Hope the battle system for this will have more pizazz.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

You shouldn't have done that.  :/

Oblivion is lame, thankfully Skyrim seems far more exciting.


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Information that is utterly useless to me, I already know that my computer will be able to run it well.



They'll just be releasing "hardware requirements" i.e. what you'll need in order to run it with the graphics turned down, not what you'll need to run it maxxed out?  That figures ... I wasn't really aware how it worked, as I haven't played PC games newer than 2006. 

... I guess I'll just get a i5 2500k, a 560Ti or 570, and 8GB of DDR3 RAM.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

> Information that is utterly useless to me, I already know that my computer will be able to run it well.
> They'll just be releasing "hardware requirements" i.e. what you'll need in order to run it with the graphics turned down, not what you'll need to run it maxxed out?



I've rarely ever seen a maxed out requirements list.  Usually there is a minimum requirements list and a recommended requirements list.



> ... I guess I'll just get a i5 2500k, a 560Ti or 570, and 8GB of DDR3 RAM.



That'll be overkill for base Skyrim, it'll be wonderful for modded Skyrim with texture packs.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 14, 2011)

Shukumei said:


> Eight days or less until the PC specs come out!



Information that is utterly useless to me, I already know that my computer won't be able to run it.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 14, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Information that is utterly useless to me, I already know that my computer won't be able to run it.



Same, unfortunately. I just ended up pre-ordering the PS3 version.


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 14, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Information that is utterly useless to me, I already know that my computer won't be able to run it.


My current computer can barely run _Oblivion_. I had to run it on  settings, with lots of lag in certain places (like around any Oblivion gates).

That's one reason I'm building a new one ... "soon."  I want to max out Skyrim, and be able to play modded Morrowind and Oblivion with good graphics and FPS. I read that Morrowind was much more CPU-reliant than GPU-reliant, and that Oblivion managed multiple cores poorly so I should focus more on clock speed than multiple cores.



> It should be noted that due to Oblivion's poor use of multiple cores, a single core processor with a higher clock speed will outperform a multiple core processor at a lower clock speed. Despite CPU's such as the Phenom 2 series being considered "high-end", Oblivion will mostly use only one core. Since multi-core processors generally have lower individual clock speeds per core than older processors, CPU intensive aspects of Oblivion (heavy use of scripts added by mods) may not perform as well as expected on newer, multi-core processors. A multi-core processor with an advertised clock speed of 3GHZ (the advertised clock speed is the speed at which each core runs, i.e a each of the cores in a Quad-Core CPU advertised to run at 3GHZ will run at 3GHZ) should suffice to eliminate any CPU related bottlenecks, even if mods add extra gamemode scripts (scripts that constantly run when in an area, such as a city.).



As i5 2500k is 3.3GHz w/o overclocking, I figured it would be fine for Skyrim and Oblivion. Or were you saying the GPU was overkill for base Skyrim?


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

> As i5 2500k is 3.3GHz w/o overclocking, I figured it would be fine for Skyrim and Oblivion.



An i5 2500k should butcher whatever Skyrim will send its way, it'll be worth it for the games that you get after Skyrim. :33  The GPU will perform superbly. I am assuming that they have improved multi-core performance.  

Oblivion was terribly optimized, hopefully their new Engine is better.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 14, 2011)

I reserved my game today, since I don't want to get to the shop just to find it sold out. :3

Also got a free copy of Dark Souls. :3


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 14, 2011)

From what I've seen, Skyrim will not be very demanding, unless you have a brick of a computer.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 15, 2011)

I could get a decent frame rate on high with The Witcher 2, so I should be be able to play Skyrim at a decent setting.

I will rage if I have to upgrade again this year. 

...though I don't have much choice considering I have already pre-ordered the damn thing.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2011)

> I could get a decent frame rate on high with The Witcher 2, so I should be be able to play Skyrim at a decent setting.



You'll be fine, the Witcher 2 is a far more demanding game graphically.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 15, 2011)

Good thing my pc should be able to run skyrim at a lower-end "high" setting, at least. Still looking forward to seeing just what the minimum / rec'd specs will be, though.

Gives me more breathing room to gradually set aside $ to upgrade my master-race station


----------



## Fiona (Oct 15, 2011)

lol PC gamers 

<-----Console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 15, 2011)

Fiona said:


> lol PC gamers
> 
> <-----Console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## River Song (Oct 15, 2011)

26 Days


----------



## Fiona (Oct 15, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


>


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 15, 2011)

Obvious jelly is obvious, Fiona 

I should nickname you smuckers


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I'll be able to run the game at Max settings this time around. Praying it is so. 
Holy shit, less than a month. But it comes out my mums birthday so I can't play it then.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 15, 2011)

If I plan on using easycap to play Skyrim, does that mean I'm breaking the space-time continuum?


----------



## Frostman (Oct 15, 2011)

For those that can't play it im sure there are going to be hundreds of streams available to watch people play it.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 15, 2011)

psh. what's the big deal if you use a console? personally, I'd rather have a console that's just for games than have to constantly upgrade my computer so it can fit more memory or uninstall games i still want to play to fit the new ones.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2011)

some one created a map based on the official one.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2011)

That usermade map looks pretty amazing though it's a bit pointless to make.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 15, 2011)

The last game map that overwhelmed me & just made me want to frikin explore & forget everything else was GTA San andreas.

This game has made me want to do the same damn thing.


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> An i5 2500k should butcher whatever Skyrim will send its way, it'll be worth it for the games that you get after Skyrim. :33  The GPU will perform superbly. I am assuming that they have improved multi-core performance.
> 
> Oblivion was terribly optimized, hopefully their new Engine is better.



Even if I'm not overclocking, and just run on defaults? 



Fiona said:


> lol PC gamers
> 
> <-----Console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


I need to build a new computer anyway, and the newest console I have is my Gamecube. Though I have an Xbox (non-360) with Morrowind (non-GOTY) on it ...  The newest game I own is probably Halo 2, or Oblivion.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm going to buy this, I didn't think I would but I changed my mind  hopefully it will have some challenges


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2011)

im so pumped for this game

luckly dark souls is keeping me sated until it comes out

i knew it would be a great plan


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 15, 2011)

likewise, I just hope its not too easy...not combat but choice wise.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 15, 2011)

I read some somewhat distressing news where they revealed that, in speed runs of the game, the main quest takes just over two hours, on the other hand, that's loads better than Morrowind, which could be beaten like 10 minutes, but I think it's just about equal to Oblivion.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 15, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> likewise, I just hope its not too easy...not combat but choice wise.



Noticed you mentioned difficulty twice,try fighting a dragon at level one im sure that will be a challenge.

And if not hey there's always drak soul's.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 15, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> Noticed you mentioned difficulty twice,try fighting a dragon at level one im sure that will be a challenge.
> 
> And if not hey there's always drak soul's.



I don't think that's what Bateman meant. I think he/she is talking about how different choices effect the world, and about whether there will be a sound argument made for any possible choice you can make, other than "this is the evil one" and "this is the not evil one".


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I read some somewhat distressing news where they revealed that, in speed runs of the game, the main quest takes just over two hours, on the other hand, that's loads better than Morrowind, which could be beaten like 10 minutes, but I think it's just about equal to Oblivion.



Well, I'm planning on doing plenty of exploring, doing minor quests and interacting with NPCs, as well as gaining loot and levelling up skills; I don't know when I'll get to the main quest. I'll probably do steps and go exploring as well, instead of focusing solely on the main quest in the middle somewhere and saving the rest until I've beaten the main quest. There'll be plenty to do, plenty to explore and learn ... so I won't tackle the main quest all at once.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 15, 2011)

I want to see some more footage of this game. Even if its just 2 minutes. Like seriously.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I don't think that's what Bateman meant. I think he/she is talking about how different choices effect the world, and about whether there will be a sound argument made for any possible choice you can make, other than "this is the evil one" and "this is the not evil one".



Oh ok im not that well versed in the series so  what's the biggest choice you remember that has a effect on the game.


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 15, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> Oh ok im not that well versed in the series so  what's the biggest choice you remember that has a effect on the game.


Hmm ... since Skyrim will be in the middle of a civil war, I wonder how much we'll be able to choose to support or rebel against particular factions, or if we'll be forced into supporting a certain side for the main quest. I think in Daggerfall though (I never played it) you could make much different choices to trigger a different ending ... yet the other endings happened at the same time as well, or something like that, meaning that you were able to choose a different path with a different ending, but the other possible endings to be shown happened simultaneously in canon.

So, I wonder how much we'll be able to pick who to support (pro-secession, anti-secession, etc.). There will also be factions opposing each other, but I wonder if choosing sides with that will be more of a way of providing flavor and less of locking out options/paths. Like how race biases will work, for example - I think that's more of just an attitude NPCs will have towards us, rather than locking us out of stuff. Maybe their disposition will be friendlier or more antagonistic, so it may be easier or harder to get information out of races friendly/antagonistic to our own.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You shouldn't have done that.  :/
> 
> Oblivion is lame, thankfully Skyrim seems far more exciting.



Everyone in oblivion is ugly, pisses me off.
Too much white people too.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I read some somewhat distressing news where they revealed that, in speed runs of the game, the main quest takes just over two hours, on the other hand, that's loads better than Morrowind, which could be beaten like 10 minutes, but I think it's just about equal to Oblivion.



Skyrim's speed run took an hour longer than oblivion's speed run to be completed.  

In any case speed runs aren't distressing at all, the main quest to me is a really small aspect of why I love the Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Skyrim's speed run took an hour longer than oblivion's speed run to be completed.
> 
> In any case speed runs aren't distressing at all, the main quest to me is a really small aspect of why I love the Elder Scrolls games.



ya same here. it took me forever in oblivion just to deliver the amulet of kings. i already had steel armors the semi-rare light armor plate and an enchanted warhammer. i was also already apprenticed in the fighters guild. i will probably do the same thing in skyrim 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztopdt6fY-U[/YOUTUBE]

The dude looks like he hasn't slept in years.
also, hunting deer looks like itll be easier in this game, i.e; the deer dont run away as soon as your within 20 feet of them(lol).
YES that is a WIN!


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 16, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I want to see some more footage of this game. Even if its just 2 minutes. Like seriously.


yeah, you're not the only one.

I think I've seen the demo they released in E3 or whatever, a thousand times already.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 17, 2011)

I think they are gonna be waiting until the week or 2 leading up to it and have some strategic "leaks" in order to hype the gameplay and sit back as Elder Scroll Fanatics (us) Go crazy and salivate over the things that they let slip


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

> I appear in the middle of Riverwood it's not quiet here. I hear someone shout something. An arrow flies by, not particularly close, but I can't see who shot it, nor its intended target.
> 
> Then four of the townspeople round a corner. There's three men and a woman. They're dressed not for adventuring or dungeon crawling, but for their daily tasks. Maybe one's a butcher, another could be a tavern owner. I'm not sure, but they're running right at me and they seem angry.
> 
> ...





That's a pretty awesome glitch.  


*Spoiler*: __ 









That image is one of my favorites released so far.


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 17, 2011)

(new screenshots?)

Pete Hines (DCDeacon on Twitter) said there would be "New Skyrim screens and previews should be hitting tomorrow. Like you I'm anxious to hear what people thought, what they did, etc." about 18 hours ago, so I don't know if that article is "it" or just one of several upcoming. 

You can check out other recent messages on his Twitter; he's been answering some basic questions.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 17, 2011)

God, we already know the graphics suck ass for 2011. Why do they insist on displaying low resolution images?


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> God, we already know the graphics suck ass for 2011. Why do they insist on displaying low resolution images?



Eh, I don't really mind the low resolution images.  I'm sure that we'll eventually get higher resolution versions of them soon enough.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's a pretty awesome glitch.



Seems like I have to be ready for -accidental- genocide. 




> Stalking the Dragon: A Skyrim Journal



Best line:



> The Bethesda rep tells me that we’re about 30 minutes into the game; they skipped past the intro because they don’t want to spoil any plot points. _They don’t realize that the only plot point I care about is murdering townspeople._


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Seems like I have to be ready for -accidental- genocide.



They probably have already fixed the bug.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Gorgeous.



Looks empty where is my shit to kill?
That's something that is pissing me off about oblivion right now, I find it takes too long to find shit to kill.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 17, 2011)

New screens:


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 17, 2011)

^


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

The coast is awe inspiring.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The coast is awe inspiring.



My response was more poignant, EG 

Im really eager to see what the higher-level daedra's are going to look like.
Golden saints, daedra lords, ect


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

> My response was more poignant, EG



Reaction images are rarely my preference when I want to express awe.


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 17, 2011)

A list of all the new hands-on reviews (some were three hours!) of today: 

I haven't looked at them yet, save the IGN one, which may or may not have new video - I wasn't able to get it work (probably add-ons interfering).


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

> Also, my NPC companion wandered off into a blizzard like some kind of idiot Sherpa.





Hopefully all path-finding issues are fixed in the final version of the game.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 17, 2011)

Ive made up my mind. Im going to be an Orc.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 17, 2011)

I wanna be............human...

Can I be human?  lol
Scrap that...Can I be a superhuman that can survive 100m falls off a mountain? No?
Shit.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 17, 2011)

> The Sixth Axis – “ Skyrim isn’t just 2011’s biggest RPG, it could just be the best ever. You should be very, very excited.”



You son of a bitch. Why would you come out and say that? ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Addendum: I'm gonna be a Dunmer. Combat variety comes before all else. With the Dunmer, hopefully I can create a Sword/Spell/Bow type of character with emphasis on all 3 styles of combat; ranged, melee, and magic.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I'll be playing either Dunmer or Orc at current. Can't wait 



jaknblak said:


> I wanna be............human...
> 
> Can I be human?  lol
> Scrap that...*Can I be a superhuman that can survive 100m falls off a mountain? No?*
> Shit.



Mod tools


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 17, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> I think I'll be playing either Dunmer or Orc at current. Can't wait
> 
> Mod tools



We all know the first mods to come out will be for nudity, adding locations and changing the mobsets


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

> Mod tools



No need for that, just use potions to boost your health up to insane levels.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

Idk if anyone has read the latest Gameinformer or has posted excerpts from it yet but there were a few things that i found facinating and very exciting. 


The whole article is two pages long with many screenshots. 

Its written by Joe Juba, one of my fav gameinformer writers because of his blunt honesty and the depth that he goes to test the limits of the games he previews. He was able to go to bethesda studios and sit alongside a couple of the developers and play Skyrim for 3 hours. (Jealous as FUCK)


In summary of the article he goes into great detail of every move that he makes. He starts off as a dunmer assassin named "Seymour" and the first thing he does is basically run headlong randomly into the forest and comes across a pack of wolves and takes care off them and then  


> "Picks up the corpse of one of the wolves and i threw it into the river, but it does not sink, it actually spins away and flows with the current of the river"


Which to me shows a great deal of detail to the in world physics of the water and that it actually has a flow to it rather than just being pretty to look at. 

He goes on to describe that the enemy AI is WAY above anything he was expecting and that when the wolves attacked in pairs or in groups they actually split up and flanked him on each side, actually showing strategy rather than just running up at random. 

The first city he comes across is whiterun and of course he comes to the mercs fighting the giant that we all have heard about all ready. So he does what any of us would do, once the mercs were done defeating the giant he starts attacking the mercs and thus is killed in seconds. (like i said i love how he plays and tests the games) He then goes to a nearby farm and kills a woman that is tending the crop in the field in an effort to achieve the notice of the Dark Brotherhood, which btw he says is ALOT harder than it was in Oblivion. 

He then steals a horse and runs into a patrol of guards and dismounts the horse and begins assaulting the guards. To his surprise the horse that he stole actually comes to his defense drawing attacks away from himself and distracting the guards as he picks them off. Which to me shows the dynamic AI again. 

he then goes into WhiteRun and is immediately arrested for multiple counts of murder and theft. (He doesnt go into detail as to how they found out, but everything ive heard is that they around the time he tested it out they were still perfecting the criminal activity element so this might be a glitch or a disturbing peak into the omnipotent guards)

Once he is behind bars he realizes that he can level up and takes time to explore the skill trees and the leveling up system and goes on to tell you that you get two bonuses each time you level up, you get to boost your Health, Magicka, or Stamina. Then you get to choose one perk. Keep in mind at this point he has only been playing for maybe 30mins so the leveling system is obviously much improved for me. Then he says that the stealth perks once get to the higher levels are insane. 


> Later down the constillation you get the coolest abilities such as Assassins blade which is a 15x damage multiplier when you sneak atack with a dagger, or the Shadow Warrior ability, which is where you can disappear from an enemy's sight in the middle of combat



He also confirms that there are "Many" perks that have the ability to stack the effect of the perk, much like Fallout. 

He spends the next few paragraphs talking about the city itself and the vast number of NPC interactions that he listens to and witnesses. 

The rest is just a desciption of a side quest where he assaults an enemy stronghold and descibes that he dies MANY times despite his best efforts and then he dials down the difficulty which he says that the developer told him that it does not affect the amount of loot, quality of items found or the amount of expierence earned. That it ONLY affects how difficult the combat is. Which honestly disappoints me a bit. I would have liked some kind of reward for playing the higher difficulties. He says that afetr he dialed down the difficulty it became a breeze basically to get inside and complete the quest. He gets a "sweet set of elven made armor and levels up a few more times" and an "electric sword" as a reward. 

So after just 3 hours according to him by just randomly accepting a quest and exploring he leveled up at least 4 times. 


After everything i read i am MORE amped up than ever. I didnt believe that would be possible


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 18, 2011)

Fiona, that post just added to the frustration of the wait


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

in a omg this sounds bad way 



or a 



Omg can i just put myself into a coma so i dont have suffer through the hell that is the wait for this game to come out so my eyes can orgasm from pure gaming pleasure kinda way


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 18, 2011)

Hint :


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

> "Picks up the corpse of one of the wolves and i threw it into the river, but it does not sink, it actually spins away and flows with the current of the river"



Little things like that get me more excited than stuff like combat.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

I was more excited about how fast he leveled up, which to me feels like you could still shape your character from very early in the game rather than spend the first few hours as a generic wuss. 

Also the ability to throw the wolf into the river totally threw me for a loop, does that mean we can attempt to hide bodies?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 18, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Also the ability to throw the wolf into the river totally threw me for a loop, does that mean we can attempt to hide bodies?



The bodies may end up just floating downriver for somebody to discover, unless they have taken it so far as to letting you weigh the body down w/ something (rocks, maybe) before dumping it under-water.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

I doubt they went that far. 



but still, the way he described the NPC interactions and the hordes of side quest he turned down in just 3 hours and the amount of dynamic AI that he described had me bouncing in my seat while i read the article. 


Im trying to find an online transription but nothing is showing up


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

Personally I would have liked the leveling to go a bit slower but it isn't a problem for me.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 18, 2011)

And i just remembered something. Since skyrim is going to be joined at the hip w/ steam, that means that we -should- be able to access our friends list while playing, yes?

Who wants to plan on friending up, so we can give eachother tips and relay experiences as we play? 



Eternal Goob said:


> Personally I would have liked the leveling to go a bit slower but it isn't a problem for me.



Maybe the intial handfull of levels comes fast, so people arnt turned off by the feeling of grinding intially, but the later levels take some time to get.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Little things like that get me more excited than stuff like combat.



Same here, that's the beauty of Elder Scrolls to me.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

> Maybe the intial handfull of levels comes fast, so people arnt turned off by the feeling of grinding intially, but the later levels take some time to get.



That probably is the case but I always like the feeling of being so weak in Morrowind at first.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh and i forgot to mention that he DID in fact recieve a notice from the Dark Brotherhood at the very end of his playthrough but didnt have time to actually go act it out since his time was almost up (I would have eliminated the two developers and stolen the disc and ran for my life to fade away into an existence as a imperial assassin, but thats just me ) 


He says that instead he just blindly runs up a mountain, following a "jagged and somehwhat Obscure path" and then comes upon a daedric shrine and is told that 



> "Azura has seen you coming traveler, and you have been chosen to be her Champion"



Then before he could find out anything more he time was ended.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

> He says that instead he just blindly runs up a mountain, following a "jagged and somehwhat Obscure path" and then comes upon a daedric shrine and is told that



I think that I won't be touching any of the Daedric quests until I'm at least level twenty.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

Agreed. 


I plan on getting VERY aquainted with the ins and outs of my charcter and her style of battle before i come close to touching those.


Im just so confused as to what i wanna do first as far as race and style of battle goes now  


I was so sure about my beautiful imperial assassin but now ive seen all the possibilities im jus so 



ill probably be spending at least 45mins just on trying to get my character ready


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

> ill probably be spending at least 45mins just on trying to get my character ready





I'm going with default appearance for the Dunmer and picking the same skills that I chose for my battlemages in Morrowind.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

You are so heartless and unfeeling. 




you wont make the warrior your mind has always wanted


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

First-person POV forever, I won't be seeing and my character at all and thus don't care about how he would look.  Besides my imagination will create a better looking character than whatever I can make with a character generator/creator.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2011)

*



			What I did find, however, is that Skyrim's vast expanse encompasses an impressive array of stuff. Despite the wintry look of this Nordic land, there's far more to it than rocks and snow. Lower valley areas toward the southern half of the map feature snow retreating in the face of greenery, towns where villagers harvest hardy crops like cabbage and wheat. Rivers filled with mountain runoff trickle across the land, growing thick with ice toward the north -- fragile ice at first, but eventually durable enough to walk across. Small settlements and encampments are strewn across the countryside between the major city-states. A mead brewery here where the weather is warm enough for bees to survive, a lumber mill in the snowy hinterlands where nothing grows but scrub and the prosaically named snowberries. Wildlife both mundane and exotic roams the land; for every rabbit or goat you encounter -- and perhaps kill for food, barter goods, or alchemy components -- you're just as likely to fight off a giant ice spider or aggressive "horker," a beast that in less fantastic realms would probably go by the name "walrus."
		
Click to expand...

*
Yes.

It's actually going to be awesome (not like Oblivion's procedurally-generated stuff  ) to explore the land,and I am not even talking about the quests that will take place in the harsh (and beautiful) land of Skyrim.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 18, 2011)

Less than a month now, omg. /froths at mouth.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 18, 2011)

Pretty funny:


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

*23 days away*​


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 18, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Also the ability to throw the wolf into the river totally threw me for a loop, does that mean we can attempt to hide bodies?



I think body disposal would be a pretty cool/realistic tactical dynamic for stealth raiding and assassination, especially if the enemy AI is even half as high as they're suggesting. Shoving them around corners or behind rubble, stuffing them (oh so appropriately  ) in coffins, or dropping them in underground streams, among other fun antics. 

One of the things that is pure Fridge Logic in Oblivion is watching enemies derp right through a room littered with the corpses of their companions without the "sneak eye" even flickering while I lie in wait with my bow...


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 18, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Pretty funny:


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2011)

Holy heck,they confirmed that the full OST will be released:


Delicious Jeremy Soule soundtrack..


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 18, 2011)

I haven't any more of the articles; it's getting to the point where I don't want to know any more, as the 'mystery of discovery' seems to be dying a bit with the more info I'm learning. The manual, the reviews, the new pictures showing different enemies, info about quests ...

Ciupy, that's a selection of 5 tracks to accompany a preorder; Pete Hines has responded on Twitter that to hold the entire OST you would need 4 CDs.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2011)

Shukumei said:


> I haven't any more of the articles; it's getting to the point where I don't want to know any more, as the 'mystery of discovery' seems to be dying a bit with the more info I'm learning. The manual, the reviews, the new pictures showing different enemies, info about quests ...
> 
> Ciupy, that's a selection of 5 tracks to accompany a preorder; Pete Hines has responded on Twitter that to hold the entire OST you would need 4 CDs.



Oh..

But still I heard that they will release the entire OST..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

I have my doubts that this game will be any good. 


Still, I will pirate it. :33


----------



## Gnome (Oct 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have my doubts that this game will be any good.



I don't think you'll like it, you have to press buttons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I don't think you'll like it, you have to press buttons.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

CMX, I bet that you'll love this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

What makes you think that? The videos look cool and all, but I played Morrowind for about 15 minutes and hated it to death.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

> What makes you think that? The videos look cool and all, but I played Morrowind for about 15 minutes and hated it to death.



Fifteen minutes isn't enough to hate a game, why at that point you probably didn't even leave the first town.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

I left the first town. I actually kinda liked it at the beginning. It was when I was put out into the field in this giant empty world and had no direction I was like, .


----------



## Lamb (Oct 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What makes you think that? The videos look cool and all, but I played Morrowind for about 15 minutes and hated it to death.



What exactly did you hate about Morrowind?

I'll be honest, I don't see how anyone could "hate" the Elder Scrolls series. Be completely bored by it, maybe. Find it terribly average, maybe. But hate is a little too strong.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I left the first town. I actually kinda liked it at the beginning. It was when I was put out into the field in this giant empty world and had no direction I was like, .



Ah, well Skyrim won't be directionless, and from what we've heard the world is anything but empty. :3


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

But you were given directions, you were supposed to go to this one man in a city called Balmora.  

There was a giant big thing right off to the side of the town that would take you to Balmora.

If you talked to a few people one of the dialogue options should have told you that.  

But don't worry, there will be a compass this time that point you in the right direction.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

I wonder what level the dragons start showing up at.  


Or will it be at a certain point in the game that they start showing up


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I wonder what level the dragons start showing up at.
> 
> 
> Or will it be at a certain point in the game that they start showing up



They won't start appearing until you start the main quest.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What makes you think that? The videos look cool and all, but I* played Morrowind for about 15 minutes and hated it to death.*



You are now dead to me.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 18, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I wonder what level the dragons start showing up at.
> 
> 
> Or will it be at a certain point in the game that they start showing up



From what I understand, they show up fairly quickly after you start the main quest. After than, I'd assume they'd show up more frequently based on level scaling.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 18, 2011)

I tried playing Morrowind but It looked awful, I loved Oblivion though, for some reason I played it on my ps3 and it was great I'm just not use to playing games on my PC thats why I think I gave up on Morrowind


----------



## DarkSpring (Oct 18, 2011)

Morrowind was my favorite....so many fckin hours in it. Maybe it's hard to play when you've played oblivion first, but morrowind was so good. It had more of an explorers feel because you didn't have anybody holding your hand on everywhere to go. It would give you a riddle - some sort of riddle that might tell you where you could find something at a certain point..and might be pretty bland about the description, but once you actually found whatever you were looking for and it was some boss 150,000 gold goldbrand or something it was pretty sweet.

Had a dream about skyrim LOL. Can't wait!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Lamb said:


> What exactly did you hate about Morrowind?
> 
> I'll be honest, I don't see how anyone could "hate" the Elder Scrolls series. Be completely bored by it, maybe. Find it terribly average, maybe. But hate is a little too strong.


I don't remember, honestly. That was like 8 years ago.

Probably had something to do with the battle system. If the battle system isn't good I won't like a game no matter what. Maybe it didn't have enough character customization in terms of battlements or something. 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I tried playing Morrowind but It looked awful, I loved Oblivion though, for some reason I played it on my ps3 and it was great I'm just not use to playing games on my PC thats why I think I gave up on Morrowind



I still have it, so maybe I will try it again. Maybe I didn't give it a fair shake.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 18, 2011)

Fucking casuals all.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 18, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Fucking casuals all.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Fucking casuals all.



Almost every game developers will eventually cater to casuals. 

It's a bleak future I see ahead of us.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 18, 2011)

Son, you just went full elitist retard.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I tried playing Morrowind but It looked awful, I loved Oblivion though, for some reason I played it on my ps3 and it was great I'm just not use to playing games on my PC thats why I think I gave up on Morrowind


Morrowind also had awful combat.

i also hate that there no fast travel or that there no map screen that shown the dungeons that we already visited.


----------



## Okokami (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought the fast travel was the big strider-like carriages? Its been a long time but I swear...


----------



## konatachan (Oct 18, 2011)

I think fast travel is kind of cheap. I enjoyed oblivion more BEFORE i figured out I could fast travel. cause then I could find all the extra goodies along the way, and have to map out the fastest or most interesting path to get to where I wanted to go. but to each his own, I suppose.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 18, 2011)

konatachan said:


> I think fast travel is kind of cheap. I enjoyed oblivion more BEFORE i figured out I could fast travel. cause then I could find all the extra goodies along the way, and have to map out the fastest or most interesting path to get to where I wanted to go. but to each his own, I suppose.



The only thing I really disliked about it is that you could fast travel to any town, regardless of whether or not you'd been there. Glad you can't do that in Skyrim.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 18, 2011)

Didnt morrowind have fast travel once you found the propyn codex's?

Seem to vaguely remember it going down like that... 

Also, what was the name of the mod that updated morrowind's graphics and whatnot? Id like to try it, see how it looks


----------



## konatachan (Oct 18, 2011)

Lamb said:


> The only thing I really disliked about it is that you could fast travel to any town, regardless of whether or not you'd been there. Glad you can't do that in Skyrim.



Oh, you can't? GREAT! I won't feel tempted to *cough* cheat *cough*


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

I think that finding the towns will be one of the more rewarding aspects of the game that no one seems to talk about as much similar to how it felt to find a new spot is fallout 3


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 18, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I think that finding the towns will be one of the more rewarding aspects of the game that no one seems to talk about as much similar to how it felt to find a new spot is fallout 3



I'll be happier about finding old ruins / out of the way dungeons. With towns, its not nearly as big of a discovery thrill. With ruins and isolated dungeons, from an in-game perspective, you wonder how long its been since another person has been there, or whats hidden inside


----------



## Lamb (Oct 18, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I think that finding the towns will be one of the more rewarding aspects of the game that no one seems to talk about as much similar to how it felt to find a new spot is fallout 3



Indeed, I will never forget the many deaths I experienced on my first attempts at reaching Rivet City.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2011)

omg rivet city was such a bitch to get to  


i was playing on the hardest setting and was low level. 


"Lets go to the big aircraft carrier" 


NOPE


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess im the odd man out I could not imagine playing  oblivion without fast travel,there are times where I go to 3 cities in a minute,I cant imagine walking that distance over and over again.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Didnt morrowind have fast travel once you found the propyn codex's?
> 
> Seem to vaguely remember it going down like that...
> 
> Also, what was the name of the mod that updated morrowind's graphics and whatnot? Id like to try it, see how it looks



Not quite, from what I remember it worked the same way as silt striders.

The collection of mods was called the Morrowind Overhaul - Sounds & Graphics.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 19, 2011)

*two new previews*


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

> The trees swayed gently in the wind and salmon jumped from the rivers, while butterflies and dragonflies fluttered around aimlessly.





> Adding to this was a convincing weather system and a measured day/night cycle. At one point when approaching a town the colour slowly seeped from the world. There were big grey clouds rolling in, and then it began to rain. It was so convincing that we picked up the pace to get to town sooner, the advice of our mothers ringing in our ears: ‘You’d best get inside soon, before you catch a chill.’
> 
> The way day turns into night is just as good. We’re not sure exactly how long a Skyrim day lasts, and that’s a good thing. There was no sudden change; instead dawn turns to morning, which turns to afternoon, early evening, dusk, then night. It’s a gradual process that doesn’t draw attention to itself, thereby creating a more believable world.





> Guards escorting prisoners, hunters on horseback, and traveling bards made appearances, all getting on with their own business. The bards sang songs of old and current events in Skyrim, so it’ll be interesting to see if they add to their repertoire with your character’s adventures.



Really shouldn't read anything else from this point onwards.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 19, 2011)

Just got Dark Souls...
...and it's nothing like SKyrim!! What made ign think comparing the two was a good idea???
not to mention It's so freakin hard!!! This BLOWS!!! I can make it to the second boss, but i cant make it there with potions without having to run past all the enemies along the way...


----------



## Lamb (Oct 19, 2011)

konatachan said:


> Just got Dark Souls...
> ...and it's nothing like SKyrim!! What made ign think comparing the two was a good idea???
> not to mention It's so freakin hard!!! This BLOWS!!! I can make it to the second boss, but i cant make it there with potions without having to run past all the enemies along the way...



Um, well I don't think it's an unfair comparison. Both are epic RPGs. And well I admit the IGN article was retarded, if they had approached it from the stance of "it's sad that Skyrim is going to vastly overshadow Dark Souls, a game equally worth checking out" instead of "hey, I'm gonna list a bunch of random points and say that they are qualitative dismissals of anything Skyrim has to offer, cuz Skyrim sucks", they wouldn't have been far off.

As for Dark Souls blowing and being too difficult, walking around with your shield up constantly and using a bow to lure enemies into 1 on 1 combat is your friend. 



> The bards sang songs of old and current events in Skyrim, so it’ll be interesting to see if they add to their repertoire with your character’s adventures.



Elder Scrolls version of Three Dog? 

The weather stuff sounds amazing. v_v


----------



## Fiona (Oct 19, 2011)

I dont wanna read anymore about the game, but i cant help myself


----------



## Lamb (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know how anyone can be worried about spoiling the game for themselves. The game is basically gonna say "Hey guys I've crafted this lovely world full of deep lore and vibrant people and beautiful landscapes. Come explore and drink in all of my wonder and- Oh, you just wanna stab people in their faces and set everything on fire?"


----------



## Amuro (Oct 19, 2011)

Lamb said:


> The only thing I really disliked about it is that you could fast travel to any town, regardless of whether or not you'd been there. Glad you can't do that in Skyrim.



thats weird i read a preview today that said you could in Skyrim


----------



## Lamb (Oct 19, 2011)

Amuro said:


> thats weird i read a preview today that said you could in Skyrim



Everything I've read is that you have to discover locations first, before fast traveling to them.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2011)

fast travel in Skyrim? not touching that.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 19, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> fast travel in Skyrim? not touching that.



I generally agree, but if there's even a hint of an escort mission, or I've gotten my pet doggy, you know for damn sure, I ain't riskin' it if I don't have to.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 19, 2011)

How often i fast travel will depend on what i need to do or how fats i need to do it.


I will generally like the exploring factor of it :33


----------



## Eki (Oct 19, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Everything I've read is that you have to discover locations first, before fast traveling to them.



Yea i read that too, but there only a few places you can.

Read it on the G4 review. Forgot where


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCnbbGzOaz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (Oct 19, 2011)

The sad thing is that is EXACTLY how i feel


----------



## Frostman (Oct 19, 2011)

I rarely use fast travel. In oblivion i only use it in the imperial city since i always get lost in there.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

In Daggerfall fast travel was necessary, the game world is the size of England.  Good luck walking across it.  

Though for Oblivion and Skyrim it isn't necessary at all, at least in how it is implemented.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 19, 2011)

Your face is the size of england 




But i can see how it would come in handy in a fetch quest. you dont wanna hack your way through bandits and dragons to get a rare wine for a drunkard.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 20, 2011)

Fiona said:


> The sad thing is that is EXACTLY how i feel



The bad thing for you is that you actually work in a gamestop. Im sure you're reminded of the wait every day you go to work


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 20, 2011)

I've only now thought about it but..

If we can absorb the souls of dragons,and if we get to fight Alduin/Akatosh at the end of it all..will we be able to absorb the soul of the Dragon-God of Time itself?


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 20, 2011)

DarkSpring said:


> Morrowind was my favorite....so many fckin hours in it. Maybe it's hard to play when you've played oblivion first, but morrowind was so good. It had more of an explorers feel because you didn't have anybody holding your hand on everywhere to go. It would give you a riddle - some sort of riddle that might tell you where you could find something at a certain point..and might be pretty bland about the description, but once you actually found whatever you were looking for and it was some boss 150,000 gold goldbrand or something it was pretty sweet.
> 
> Had a dream about skyrim LOL. Can't wait!



Morrowind was epic, using the levitation staff was fantastic would levitate everywhere and before it ran out do that shit again.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I've only now thought about it but..
> 
> If we can absorb the souls of dragons,and if we get to fight Alduin/Akatosh at the end of it all..will we be able to absorb the soul of the Dragon-God of Time itself?



It would certainly be interesting if you did.  

But it's extremely unlikely.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

i wanna just get my hand on the game. 





Im done waiting. 



Todd Howard. 



Im coming for you


----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> In Daggerfall fast travel was necessary, the game world is the size of England.  Good luck walking across it.
> 
> Though for Oblivion and Skyrim it isn't necessary at all, at least in how it is implemented.



i think Skyrim is going to be pretty big >__>


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

Skyrim is massive, i still remember my face when i read the report that its roughly the size of 3 or 4 fallout 3's 


Also quote from Todd Howard in an interview i was reading that made me lol



> It seems that audience will get everything it expects from Skyrim, including just a smattering of the ... well, let's call it "technical quirkiness" that Bethesda games are known for. Though Howard and co. have heard the complaints and try to address them, the occasional bug may not be entirely unintentional.
> 
> "We try to solve most of it, we're sensitive to a lot of it. There is a subset of that where we say 'Well, that's what can happen.' If there's entertainment value in that, whatever it is, we'll leave a lot of it. If it's gonna break the game, or unbalance the game in some way, we do try to solve it. If the solution is gonna make the game less fun ... well, hey, leave it in," Howard said, before adding with a smile, "It's their game."




So apparently glitches are here to stay


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 20, 2011)

Place your bets!

Will Skyrim entertain me more than Battlefield 3?

Yes or no?

lol.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

> Will Skyrim entertain me more than Battlefield 3?
> 
> Yes or no?



Yes.

**


----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2011)

lol of course yes.

Skyrim shadows BF3 with its greatness


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, morrowind is being unreasonable all of a sudden. Wanted to get back into the good ol' ES spirit, so was planning on playing MW (mod'd with the overhaul) until skyrim hits. Now it just wont work, period 

If any of you might think you have an answer or 2, here's the post i made about it 

And for some lulz, apparently a dad in the uk pulled his kid out of school in preperation for skyrim


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

Which do you enjoy more? 



Enriching and in depth character design, massive free roaming world, and ridiculous amount of character options and endless hours of open-ended quests? 


or 



Calling complete strangers ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at the top of your lungs for hours on end as you flounder at the bottom of your team listing because "those camping ass fucktwats" keeping drop shotting you like little bitches. Then once you get done being pissed at doing bad but your team wins you gloat and brag as the other team bitches and moans that you are abunch of modding ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and dont understand how a real game should be played as you get your level up and you shit your pants because FUCK YES you just unlocked a new pistol


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

Im sorry


i couldnt help myself


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

I prefer the first option.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

I do as well


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

The gaming gods is frowning upon you  



Did you commit blasphemy at anypoint in the last few days?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 20, 2011)

Fiona said:


> The gaming gods is frowning upon you
> Did you commit blasphemy at anypoint in the last few days?



I own a medium-high end gaming pc. I have a ps3 AND a ps2. A DSi Xl and its previous incarnation, and an older gameboy sp.

I am a gamer master-race elite member, and im pretty sure the gaming gods consider me at least a dedicated follower, if not a lower-echelon priest of the faith.

Dont think ive done anything to offend them


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

Have you read a educational text instead of playing? 


Have you eaten a healthy snack while playing? 


Have you not fist pumped after a boss fight?


Have you at any point decided to be "social" *shudders*, instead of playing?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 20, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Calling complete strangers ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at the top of your lungs for hours on end as you flounder at the bottom of your team listing because "those camping ass fucktwats" keeping drop shotting you like little bitches. Then once you get done being pissed at doing bad but your team wins you gloat and brag as the other team bitches and moans that you are abunch of modding ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and dont understand how a real game should be played as you get your level up and you shit your pants because FUCK YES you just unlocked a new pistol




Epic reply.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

Wolf:  You tried installing it directly to C:\ right?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wolf:  You tried installing it directly to C:\ right?



It was previous working being installed to c:/programfiles(x86)Bethesda..

After reading thru some topics at the beth site, i tried installing it outside of the program directory, in my documents folder, in my seperate "my games" folder.

Not working either way


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

:/

Try C:\, it won't hurt to try.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 20, 2011)

What mod manager do you use. And did the overhaul install any .esm or .esp files? It sound like a corrupt save if it crashes while trying to load a previously saved game.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 21, 2011)

Frostman said:


> What mod manager do you use. And did the overhaul install any .esm or .esp files? It sound like a corrupt save if it crashes while trying to load a previously saved game.



I dont use any mod manager, because i was previously playing just the vanilla version of the goty edition. I believe that the overhaul mod comes with its own manager. Everything worked one way or another at first. I just got hit with diff. freezes @ diff points early in the game :

1. Trying to load ANY type of save game (auto, quick or manual)
2. When i level'd and activated the assocated window


----------



## Frostman (Oct 21, 2011)

When you click on data files on the Morrowind launcher are there any ticks other the morrowind.esm and its expansion packs?

Also what does the warning.txt file say in the morrowind folder,

I recommend Wyre mash as a mod manager. Its a headache at first, but once you get use to it it makes installing mods a breeze.

For the level up screed bug, try disabling music.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 21, 2011)

A better quality version will be up soon I'm sure. Looks fantastic, as though I wasn't hyped enough:

*Warning: Spoilers about 3 new dragon shouts.*


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Holy shit.  I can't wait to summon my own dragon to fight other dragons.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 21, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

I more I hear the more I fall in love with this game, I could not resist falling for the hype. 

Hopefully it won't let me down like Fable did.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 21, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Oct 21, 2011)

So you are gonna sit there and tell me that i can

1. Have full creative control over my character

2. Have complete freedom in one of the most detailed worlds ever 

3. HUGE EFFING WORLD in comparison to the average, since Goob is a nitpicker  

4. i get to fight dragons

5. i get to fight ALONGSIDE dragons

6. I can make myself invulnerable, freeze enemies, move at lightning speed, control the weather AND time

7. I absorb dragon souls

8. There is 300+ hours of gameplay

9. It has a detailed leveling up scheme that allows you to intricately mold your own hero into practically anyone you can imagine. 

10. Its 59.99


 AND I can play it from the comfort of my couch? 
​


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

> 3. That said world is amongst the largest ever made.



Lol


*Spoiler*: __ 










Skyrim is about the same size as Oblivion from what I've heard.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 21, 2011)

There goob, i fixed the ONE thing i got wrong  




/knows you did that because you like to pick on me


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Did you see Daggerfall's world size?  That's insanely massive. 

One day procedurally generated terrain will be good enough that a TES game will once again have a world that size.  Foolish thinking

And yes, I like to pick on you.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 21, 2011)

I would LOVE to see a game with as much detail as skyrim appears to have that is THAT huge. 


considering we are gonna get 300+ hours out of 16 square miles, can you imagine ghow much we would get out of THAT huge of a world?  


We would never have lives again.


...


Im ok with that actually :33


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

> considering we are gonna get 300+ hours out of 16 square miles, can you imagine ghow much we would get out of THAT huge of a world?



It would take me thousands upon thousands of hours to get done with a significant part of the game, certainly not possible to make because of the sheer cost alone.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah but eventually the technology will come along and it will be attempted. 


I only pray that i am alive and still geeky enough to pour time into it


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

If randomly generated side-quests/dungeons/loot/cities are made interesting enough..


----------



## Fiona (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah good point. 



Oh well Skyrim is coming and that is more than enough to keep me occupied for AWHILE  



Im gonna have so many playthroughs :33


Has anyone heard or annouced whether or not when you learn a new dragon word, does a single word apply to a specific talent or can you decide which shout to apply it to? 

Also the shouts like the enemy freeze that affects multiple opponents, do they just work in the direction you are facing or do they radiate out from where you are standing? 




p.s. Koppachino, are you alive still? you have been lurking for like 30 mins lol


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 21, 2011)

Fiona said:


> p.s. Koppachino, are you alive still? you have been lurking for like 30 mins lol



Oh I have an exam tomorrow, was studying, left the thread open. Have a ton of tabs open, as one does while studying.

Oh and part 4:


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 21, 2011)

I love that ice shout and being able to summon a dragon. 
summon it in a big city and start shit.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Lamb (Oct 21, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> I love that ice shout and being able to summon a dragon.
> summon it in a big city and start shit.



I wonder if he'll be one of those super honorable types, who will be impressed with your own skill and virtue and thus pledge his allegiance to you. Making it all the more hilarious that you primarily use him for intense levels of dickery.

I'm loving the ice and elemental fury shout. Good to see that there are gonna be shouts that make it completely possible to be a badass warrior, instead of just being like "oh hey, I can do speshul magicks".


----------



## Fiona (Oct 21, 2011)

everyone in the world is now going to summon a dragon in the middle of town first chance they get


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Not me, I'll only use it to fight other dragons out in the open.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I would LOVE to see a game with as much detail as skyrim appears to have that is THAT huge.
> 
> 
> considering we are gonna get 300+ hours out of 16 square miles, can you imagine ghow much we would get out of THAT huge of a world?
> ...





Let's do this.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

The following were on the Bethesda Facebook page:


*Spoiler*: __ 











I wonder if it is for a live action commercial.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 21, 2011)

I think it might be part of the Dovahkiin cosplay contest they announced


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's the GTTV Skyrim Coverage without all the other bullshit thrown in:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-uHj_Vmq3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Here's the GTTV Skyrim Coverage without all the other bullshit thrown in:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-uHj_Vmq3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Not sure how to feel when one of my favorite fanfiction authors says that he'll be taking a several week long break to play Skyrim.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Did you see Daggerfall's world size?  That's insanely massive.
> 
> One day procedurally generated terrain will be good enough that a TES game will once again have a world that size.  Foolish thinking
> 
> And yes, I like to pick on you.



Actually, id LOVE to see bethesda pull off an elder scrolls title thats based on their servers (so in that regard, like wow) but keeping its predecesor's rich detail and world, and even regularily adding / modifying content, so that no one group of players will have the exact same experiences leveling up and whatnot.

Id be willing to pay a nominal montly subscrip fee for something this epic. In this regard. you could add together all the old / updated / modified content from every ES game, and let players start in the realm of their choosing, and let them travel to others if they do desired.

And i think im going to name my first nord after this guy. Saw it on tv last night, and it just stuck w/ me..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilo_3r6S-Wk[/YOUTUBE]

FF to :43 or so in the vid


----------



## LMJ (Oct 22, 2011)

LOL @ the bear.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 22, 2011)

I wonder what TES VI will be called..

Maybe TES VI: Akavir..but more than surely it will be TES VI: Summerset.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I wonder what TES VI will be called..
> 
> Maybe TES VI: Akavir..but more than surely it will be TES VI: Summerset.



I predict the next installment will be named thusly :

TES VI : Whatever. We know you'll pre-order it to gold status, regardless


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 22, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> I predict the next installment will be named thusly :
> 
> TES VI : Whatever. We know you'll pre-order it to gold status, regardless



Actually I base this on the rumours that Daedra worship had become prevalent in the Summerset Isles,a thing that was mentioned in Oblivion.

And 200 years is a blink of an eye for a High Elf.

It's gonna be good though!


Edit:

An extended look at the new footage courtesy of Gamespot:


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 22, 2011)

Huzzah! Got MW to work on vista again, including the overhaul mod.

No freezing from loading the game, no having to force-quit it when i want to exit (quits to desktop normally) and no freezing on level up! Ironically enough, it was the same fix i (apparently. dont remember that far back) stumbled across years ago. Moving the -entire- music folder to another location on my pc (this includes vanilla music files, and any custom music files that mods generate)

I can play mw again! YAYYYYYZ!  dropping it for skyrim on day 1, though


----------



## Lamb (Oct 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Actually I base this on the rumours that Daedra worship had become prevalent in the Summerset Isles,a thing that was mentioned in Oblivion.
> 
> And 200 years is a blink of an eye for a High Elf.
> 
> ...



I like that he didn't realize that the ice attack was a dragon shout. It's also cute that they didn't get far enough in Oblivion to see Spriggans, since they were calling it a new monster. And then they watch a fight with dragons and don't even take note of the most interesting aspect, that one of the dragons is fighting the other dragon. And then Necromancy got confirmed as a skill! All is right in the world.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 22, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> And i think im going to name my first nord after this guy. Saw it on tv last night, and it just stuck w/ me..
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilo_3r6S-Wk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> FF to :43 or so in the vid



lmao best play on sephiroth EVER xD


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 22, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I like that he didn't realize that the ice attack was a dragon shout. It's also cute that they didn't get far enough in Oblivion to see Spriggans, since they were calling it a new monster. And then they watch a fight with dragons and don't even take note of the most interesting aspect, that one of the dragons is fighting the other dragon. And then Necromancy got confirmed as a skill! All is right in the world.



Necromancy?! A skill? 

Time to go into hibernation. I can no longer endure each day that I do not possess this game


----------



## Mexicano27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Actually I base this on the rumours that Daedra worship had become prevalent in the Summerset Isles,a thing that was mentioned in Oblivion.
> 
> And 200 years is a blink of an eye for a High Elf.



I remember reading a theory that Fallout 3's Point Lookout was Bethesda practicing at creating a world filled with nothing but swamps, as a sort of test before they went and made anything huge like Black Marsh. 

It sounded plausible to me, so I wouldn't be surprised if TES VI takes place in the Argonian homeland. However, it was just some guy on the Internet making a guess, so I'm not necessarily expecting it to happen.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 22, 2011)

All the news about Skyrim is really, really me pumped up for this. 

Truth be told, outside of Dragon Age 2 and Bulletstorm this has been a really, really crappy gaming year for me, so I need this to be Morrowind and Daggerfall level of awesome.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

> so I need this to be Morrowind and *Daggerfall* level of awesome.



At the very least it should be far above Oblivion's level and it has a good shot at being superior to Morrowind.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 22, 2011)

So i went to the mall and bought the 5th anniversary edition of Oblivion, started a new playthrough and i am going to immerse myself in lore and dungeon exploring as i wait until Skyrim comes out. 


I shall update my lack of social life accordingly. 


also, Fort Empire in oblivion, was there any secret passageways? 


Im not finding any but i feel like there was  


am i thinking of another fort?


----------



## Minko (Oct 22, 2011)

I just started playing Morrowind (with Graphics Extender) and holy shit . The world is massive compared to Oblivion's  (maybe that's because I've been playing Oblivion for so long, Idk) and dem cities  Again holy shit /fangirl attack

I should probably stop running around everywhere and being distracted by everything that moves and just go to Balmora. 

@Fiona: There's two zones in Fort Empire if that's what you mean


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 22, 2011)

Minko said:


> I just started playing Morrowind (with Graphics Extender) and holy shit . The world is massive compared to Oblivion's  (maybe that's because I've been playing Oblivion for so long, Idk) and dem cities  Again holy shit /fangirl attack
> 
> I should probably stop running around everywhere and being distracted by everything that moves and just go to Balmora.
> 
> @Fiona: There's two zones in Fort Empire if that's what you mean



 Enjoy it, Morrowind is an amazing game.


----------



## River Song (Oct 22, 2011)

I want that character 

Any way I'm trying to decide what disease will plague me on the 11th


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 22, 2011)

Calendar, Y U no November yet!? 



Eternal Goob said:


> Not sure how to feel when one of my favorite fanfiction authors says that he'll be taking a several week long break to play Skyrim.



As a writer, I can see that. Aside from being months behind my original plans, that's the other reason I'm putting in long hours to finish preparing Tradewinds 16, so I can continue to update chapters for the 2-3 months I probably won't get much writing done while exploring Skyrim, as it might be another long wait until I'm ready with 17.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)

I beat Demon's Souls today, and all it did was make me want to play Skyrim.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 22, 2011)

TES 6 should implement wrestling moves and kick-boxing
Put bandits into submissions.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

> I just started playing Morrowind (with Graphics Extender) and holy shit . The world is massive compared to Oblivion's



Glad to see that you are enjoying it. 

Actually, Oblivion's game world is a bit bigger than Morrowind's world.  The lack of  fast travel and the almost impassable mountains gives you the impression of it being bigger.  Though Morrowind's design certainly pisses on Oblivion.  

neko:  Tradewinds?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 23, 2011)

Just closed my first oblivion gate and got the sigil stone 


I think im just gonna abandon the main quest though and just wander nonstop for awhile


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 23, 2011)

I have Oblivion on my PC still. But I can't use the beautiful vampire mod on my chick, so I gave up playing it. And all the mods just kept crashing my game.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you use Wyre Bash and B.O.S.S?


----------



## konatachan (Oct 23, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Just closed my first oblivion gate and got the sigil stone
> 
> 
> I think im just gonna abandon the main quest though and just wander nonstop for awhile



woah same here. what kind of character are you building?


----------



## River Song (Oct 23, 2011)

> * High Hrothgar WILL have 7000 steps.



Is it bad this makes me exited 

Also



> Red Mountain erupts; Vvardenfell is destroyed.



I was abit 



> * The Argonians invade and conquer Morrowind after the eruption of Red Mountain.


But then I was like


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 23, 2011)

> * The Argonians invade and conquer Morrowind after the eruption of Red Mountain.


This could be a nice setting for TES VI which could include Great Marsh and remaining continental part of Morrowind with plot centering around Argonians like how it is now with Nords.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 23, 2011)

Wake up and check the calendar.

mfw it's not 11-11-11.

(ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ ┻━┻


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

> Is it bad this makes me exited



Not really, that they decided to stick with the lore completely in this case is a good thing.


----------



## Litho (Oct 23, 2011)

Actual Necromancy?


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

> Actual Necromancy?



Yes, I'll be reviving a dead chicken.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 23, 2011)

konatachan said:


> woah same here. what kind of character are you building?




Im a female imperial Assassin. 

I made a custom class though so that my assassin can specialize in illusion and mysticism along with sneak and blade. That way i have access to the nighteye spells and such to make my sneaking easier, my only thing is that the imperial is hardly a juggernaut and i forgot how vanilla there skill set is, they really are middle of the pack. 



Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, I'll be reviving a dead chicken.




I just wanna know how long such spells would last :33


/army of undead chickens wherever i go!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

> I just wanna know how long such spells would last



Probably not too long, 60 seconds is a likely possibility.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah you are prob right 

Here's hoping you can stack spells


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

Also, I'm not sure that we can use necromancy besides a specific circumstance.


----------



## River Song (Oct 23, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Yeah you are prob right
> 
> Here's hoping you can stack spells



I would like to but I'm already sooooo excited because I play mainly as a mage/assasin character on my first go and as far as I know spells can be used as

Normal spell
Duel wielded
Continuous (Eg. the flame spell is like a flamthrower)
Laid as a trap in the form of a rune

Is there anything I'm missing that's been confirmed.



Eternal Goob said:


> Also, I'm not sure that we can use necromancy besides a specific circumstance.







> Raise Zombie
> 
> Raise Zombie is exactly as it sounds -- it allows me to raise a recently killed enemy to fight by my side.



So basicly its the same as Manimarco's staff in Oblivion, but seeing that that is buyable in the first town that you seem to visit it gives hope that there are more necromancy spells even though none have been confirmed


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

> So basicly its the same as Manimarco's staff in Oblivion, but seeing that that is buyable in the first town that you seem to visit it gives hope that there are more necromancy spells even though none have been confirmed



Ah, that's pretty awesome then.


----------



## River Song (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm assuming the come under conjuration 

Also I can't wait to use the dragon shouts 

I actually stopped myself from coming to this thread because it would make me anxious and the days longer, but I couldn't help myself after a fortnight


----------



## konatachan (Oct 23, 2011)

River Song said:


> I actually stopped myself from coming to this thread because it would make me anxious and the days longer, but I couldn't help myself after a fortnight



lmao, it kind of does 

but ill keep coming back anyway. oh btw,

theres a countdown for ya


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 23, 2011)

Actual Necromancy? I'll have to try it out. 

Personally, I tend to shun fast travel, unless I'm doing something that takes me back and forth across the land for something trivial or tedious.

Otherwise, I find it more immersive and fun to explore on foot.



Eternal Goob said:


> neko:  Tradewinds?



A series of stories I've been writing over the years:


----------



## River Song (Oct 23, 2011)

Watching the last part of Tod howards demo, the Lightning shout is awesome


----------



## konatachan (Oct 23, 2011)

River Song said:


> Watching the last part of Tod howards demo, the Lightning shout is awesome



psshhhhhhh. everyone knows fire beats all. 

PYROOOO!!!


----------



## Litho (Oct 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, I'll be reviving a dead chicken.



Make that DRAGONS!

Well, that won't be possible of course, but I'll be reviving the biggest thing I can find: Giants, giant spiders, anything, strong draugrs, ...! 

*Hmm, let's see here...*

I'll create my personal army of the dead in secrecy, while I'm gaining influence in various ways (get to the top of some guilds, mainly the mages guild). That way I get friends in high places and my personal army will become more varied than just undead, since I will have mages, warriors and thieves/assassins at my disposal. Not to mention the benefits of friends in high places.

I shall use my personal power and my personal army to gain the favour of various counts, jarls and what-not (say, by slaying a dragon terrorising a jarl's county for example, or taking care of a gang terrorising a town). I'll have support in even higher places.

When I get to political power I'll have all the possible new High-King contenders assassinated of course, and become High-King of skyrim myself, starting a new lineage. History shall know me as The dreadful Wizard-King, Litho the first, and my reign will be notorious forever!

Now, as official and unrivaled head of the state, next to my personal army I'll have control over Skyrim's military force. First I rid the land of the presence of the Empire, by killing all Imperial Legion officials. Naturally, I shall also purge the nation of all Empire-sympathisers. Therefore my personal army will now also include a much dreaded police force, which will not be used for war purposes but to ensure 100% control over Skyrim, it's people and the kind of ideas the people have... The grey-beards, giants and any other group of minorities shall either bow to me or die.

All religions and lawbooks shall be abolished, as I shall create my own Law-book. All guilds and traders that wish to stay official and legal need my official approval of their organisation and regulations. Furthermore their support to the goverment shall be explicitly incorporated into their guild/trade charter, aswell as what practical duties this implies. Illegal guilds or shopkeepers shall not be tolerated, and individuals trying to create such an illegal organisation of politics, trade, protection, magic, or any other kind, shall be apprehended and approprietely punished. Their establishment shall become property of the state. All forms of art, mainly books but also paintings, poetry, etc... is not the property of it's creator. Such things are made for the people, and therefore belong to the people. This, of course, means it belongs the the state.

Any Jarls that still deny my rule at this point and refuse to enforce these regulations and thereby refuse to support the nation, shall be forced into retirement, and a replacement of my choice shall be appointed. All approved and thus legal leaders of their respective county shall make up most of the high-ranking officials of my governemt. They are my proxies all over the nation. Personal friends and/or associates of mine may also have a seat in my goverment. Naturally all military functions and judges are appointed by this government, as I am just as much head of the military as I am head of all other state-affairs.

As soon as this is accomplished or as good as, I shall begin a great campaign to incorporate neighbouring lands, beginning with nations that have seen turbulent times recently and welcome some much needed structure and leadership, such as Morrowind. Defeating the argonians and 'freeing' those poor Dunmer people in Morrowind is the first item on the list. This should be relatively easy and Morrowind shall become the first part and therefore founding member of the new Empire. When one two more lands are incorporated I shall have created a new realm, Litho's Realm (name pending), replacing the old Tamriel.

I still need a cool symbol like the Nazis or communism had. Whoever of you creates this awesome symbol shall become minister of art and culture.


----------



## Eki (Oct 23, 2011)

Pr-ordered my copy last night. Fucking guy at Gamestop trying to argue with my about fighting games. SSF4AE 4 life


----------



## Lamb (Oct 23, 2011)

Half the guys at my Gamestop think I shouldn't play such crap as Skyrim, cuz it's not MW. :/

The other half tell me I'm dumb for not having a PS3.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

> Half the guys at my Gamestop think I shouldn't play such crap as Skyrim, cuz it's not MW. :/
> 
> The other half tell me I'm dumb for not having a PS3.



 

That's a pretty bad Gamestop.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 23, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Half the guys at my Gamestop think I shouldn't play such crap as Skyrim, cuz it's not MW. :/
> 
> The other half tell me I'm dumb for not having a PS3.



Ahhh it's ok give me a hug and your feel better


----------



## Akatora (Oct 23, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Half the guys at my Gamestop think I shouldn't play such crap as Skyrim, cuz it's not MW. :/
> 
> The other half tell me I'm dumb for not having a PS3.




MW=?
can't recall seeing that mentioned before(Morrowind?)

Personally liked Oblivion whough didn't try it till 2010 or was it 2011(not great graphics at all but fine game play)

Morrowwind i got years ago and never really found it that interesting though back then i disliked first person rpgs


----------



## Lamb (Oct 23, 2011)

Modern Warfare.

To be fair, everyone who works there is someone I've known since High School.


----------



## Eki (Oct 23, 2011)

lmao, yea the guys at my Gamestop were like that too. I was just like, fuck off fanboy and keep sucking that SONY dick


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 23, 2011)

konatachan said:


> but ill keep coming back anyway. oh btw,
> 
> theres a countdown for ya


----------



## Fiona (Oct 24, 2011)

Oblivion update. 



Found "Vindasel" just outside the imperial city on the southern half and explored, found a few rats and a couple of zombies no big thang  


Suddenly come across a chick named "Umbra" who is talking to herself. 

Correction. 

She is talking to herself _while wearing a SWEET ass set of armor _


MINE  


and she is all like 


lol level 4 imperial 


and commences to ass rape me into submission by repeatedly destroying my armor, and knocking my sword out of my hand.

Finally i just spammed health potions and the flare spell and finally brought her down. 


So i gots me a sweet new set of armor and a badass sword and shield


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Umbra was a bitch to take down in Morrowind.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]w1AenlOEXao[/YOUTUBE]

And then Eternal Goob turned out to be right. And all awesome broke out.

Seriously, as if Bethesda needed to create _more_ hype.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 24, 2011)

For the console people what re you getting this on?

I don't know if I want it for xbox or ps3


----------



## Lamb (Oct 24, 2011)

I will be getting it for the Xbox 360, because I don't have PS3 and only a laptop, otherwise. 

Honestly though, I don't think it matters that much.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 24, 2011)

I already brought the steam version, but i will be getting it for PS3 since i doubt my laptop will be able to run it good. When i build a PC it will be the first thing that goes on there.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamb said:


> [YOUTUBE]w1AenlOEXao[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And then Eternal Goob turned out to be right. And all awesome broke out.
> 
> Seriously, as if Bethesda needed to create _more_ hype.



Uuuuu..


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 24, 2011)

Dovahkiin so badass.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamb said:


> [YOUTUBE]w1AenlOEXao[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And then Eternal Goob turned out to be right. And all awesome broke out.
> 
> Seriously, as if Bethesda needed to create _more_ hype.






DUDE THAT IS BADASS


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamb said:


> [YOUTUBE]w1AenlOEXao[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And then Eternal Goob turned out to be right. And all awesome broke out.
> 
> Seriously, as if Bethesda needed to create _more_ hype.





The shots were far too high quality to be anything else.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> For the console people what re you getting this on?
> 
> I don't know if I want it for xbox or ps3



PS3. But I don't even have a 360, so I don't have the luxury of deciding which of the two I'd prefer.


----------



## Litho (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamb said:


> [YOUTUBE]w1AenlOEXao[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And then Eternal Goob turned out to be right. And all awesome broke out.
> 
> Seriously, as if Bethesda needed to create _more_ hype.



FUCKING AWESOME

I'd watch that movie^^



Lord Genome said:


> For the console people what re you getting this on?
> 
> I don't know if I want it for xbox or ps3



PS3 in my case.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 24, 2011)

PS3 because the 360 is like the bastard ginger child of my gaming systems.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 24, 2011)

dat green screen.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2011)

Getting it on 360, because my PS3 controllers suck and I get most of my 3rd party games for 360.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2011)

A little more than 2 weeks.  WE CAN DO THIS!!

Hang in there!!


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

soulnova said:


> A little more than 2 weeks.  WE CAN DO THIS!!
> 
> Hang in there!!



We would be pretty pathetic if we couldn't wait two weeks patiently.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 24, 2011)

LolOBD. Trying to say that ES lore is not canon in-universe 

Just a little over two more weeks :33
I wish I could travel through time.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

> LolOBD. Trying to say that ES lore is not canon in-universe



A case against it being canon can easily be made.  

You are talking about role-plays and posts about ES lore outside of the game right?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 24, 2011)

When it comes out I'm going out to buy it instead of doing it over the net  I don't want to use my card


----------



## Lamb (Oct 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> A case against it being canon can easily be made.
> 
> You are talking about role-plays and posts about ES lore outside of the game right?



Actually, it was about in game lore. Though there is still a good argument to be made about the ambiguity and subjectivity involved in the in-game Lore. One of the best things Bethesda does is contradict itself to lend a more rich and interesting world. As opposed to Star Wars, which is a bunch of crap. :3


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> A case against it being canon can easily be made.
> 
> You are talking about role-plays and posts about ES lore outside of the game right?



More like, they're saying "hurr durr, there's no proof that the ES universe was created by gods therefore none of the lore is true"


----------



## Lamb (Oct 24, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> More like, they're saying "hurr durr, there's no proof that the ES universe was created by gods therefore none of the lore is true"



At the very least, Elder Scrolls can prove that the Daedra and Aedra exist, I don't know if there's any true in game evidence that they created world, with one exception, Lorkhan's Heart, but even that could be seen as a subjective source.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamb said:


> At the very least, Elder Scrolls can prove that the Daedra and Aedra exist, I don't know if there's any true in game evidence that they created world, with one exception, Lorkhan's Heart, but even that could be seen as a subjective source.



Even still, wouldn't make much sense to have deities without a creation story 

Anyway, when someone attacks my TES fandom, especially two weeks before Skyrim, I cannot help but rise up and defend it 
At least I acknowledged the lack of in-game feats, though


----------



## River Song (Oct 24, 2011)

Got into the thread with Wild hunt, no-ones beating that shit


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 24, 2011)

River Song said:


> Got into the thread with Wild hunt, no-ones beating that shit



Dat Wild Hunt


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you think if you are a primarily a magic user do you think the NPC will acknowledge that, would make the roleplaying easier


----------



## konatachan (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Do you think if you are a primarily a magic user do you think the NPC will acknowledge that, would make the roleplaying easier



probably. bethesda said they tried really hard to make the npcs more natural, so that probably goes along with it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

i think i skidded by Oblivion by lowering the difficulty setting >__>


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> i think i skidded by Oblivion by lowering the difficulty setting >__>



The game was easy enough even at default settings.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

not for me >____>


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

I hear that Skyrim will be even more difficult.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> i think i skidded by Oblivion by lowering the difficulty setting >__>



The first time i played Oblivion. I upped the difficulty bu mistake. it was so hard that it took me 20min to kill a single goblin once. And the Oblivion planes. That shit took hours. And it was so long before i realized it.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

Then i don't know how create a good character then


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 24, 2011)

I chose Imperial as my initial character. Terrible mistake as I tried to make him a magic, sneak, and melee fighter. Failed pretty hard.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to kind of do a Magic/swordsman/ assassin type >__>


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2011)

Frostman said:


> The first time i played Oblivion. I upped the difficulty bu mistake. it was so hard that it took me 20min to kill a single goblin once. And the Oblivion planes. That shit took hours. And it was so long before i realized it.



I did the same, then I found the difficulty slider and was like: fuck this bar, to the bottom you go so says my revenge.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> I want to kind of do a Magic/swordsman/ assassin type >__>



Go for it, you'll probably have to work harder than if you were just specializing in one combat style but it's doable.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am super excited for this it's like waiting for a christmas present.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Go for it, you'll probably have to work harder than if you were just specializing in one combat style but it's doable.



We'll see.

Are you getting it on PC?


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Of course, mainly I'm getting it for the PC because of the future mods that will be released.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

You should stream while you're playing


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

That could be interesting.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

You never thought of doing that? I think you could get some viewers


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Nope, never really saw the point in it.  Don't care about views.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have question for everyone do you think Skyrim will be longer then Oblivion since that was only about 40 hours?


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nope, never really saw the point in it.  Don't care about views.



Become interwebz famous?



Vespy89 said:


> I have question for everyone do you think Skyrim will be longer then Oblivion since that was only about 40 hours?



Supposed to be a lot longer.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I have question for everyone do you think Skyrim will be longer then Oblivion since that was only about 40 hours?



The main quest is apparently thirty hours long.  Everything else should end up giving it a good two or three hundred hours.



> Become interwebz famous?



Lol.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

i read that they had a speed run and they finished it in like... 4 hours? I think


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> i read that they had a speed run and they finished it in like... 4 hours? I think



It was a little over two hours.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

2 hours 16 minutes :3


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

there is no way a self respecting gamer is gonna ignore that glorious world that have provided and NOT get sidetracked by the side quests/landmarks/dungeon that you happen upon. 


Like dangling shiny things in front of a child 

*doing main quest* 

Random NPC: Wanna go assault a mountaintop fortress with me bro?!


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Speed runs are awesome.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

I like to take time and enjoy my games


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

So do I but I can understand the charm of speed runs and the slight bragging rights one gets.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 25, 2011)

I've tried to do a speed run before, but I ended up getting sucked into doing side quests and exploring. I've never really tried after that. I'd rather enjoy a game and take it slow, taking in everything I can and doing as much as I can. The only game I genuinely rushed through was Dragon Age 2, probably because I didn't like it much at the time but wanted to see the ending and a lot of other things.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

Oblivion update. 



wth is up with my umbra sword  



i got it and repaired it to 100% and i have fought 2 wolves and 3 highwayman and its a 58%


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Oblivion update.
> 
> wth is up with my umbra sword
> 
> i got it and repaired it to 100% and i have fought 2 wolves and 3 highwayman and its a 58%



Running any mods that modify the wear-down rate for your gear? I dont remember umbra being that fragile. But then again, i really didnt use it that much either. But then again, umbra is supposed to be an uber-weapon in the ES world, so maybe it was intentionally coded to break down faster, to balance it out a bit.

Speaking of my own gaming fun, just raided 1 of the telvani vaults and got myself a pair of levitate shoes. Just call me superman now (at least the flying aspect) 

I love raiding the vaults in vicec. So much epic loots to be carted off. Too bad most of the gear is so high-end, there's only 2 merchants in-game that can afford to buy most of the armors/weapons from you. And even they dont have the gold to buy the uniques from ya (example : lords mail. 160k gold piece of gear)


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

Im playing on a console, and i repaired it and now it seems to not be wearing down at all?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im playing on a console, and i repaired it and now it seems to not be wearing down at all?



Oh thats right. I keep forgetting you run these things thru a console. No wonder you didnt respond to my mod suggestion earlier  (a pity, though)

Then its either a random degneration effect for umbra itself, or its a bug. I never used any of the unique weapons, to be honest. Always just picked up the best weapon i could get for my level, and slap'd an elemental damage effect on it (was always partial to frost/lighting)


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

I did have a akaviri katana with a shock damage sigil stone but when i fought Umbra one of her attacks knocked it out of my hand and it was just ........gone. I looked all over the dungeon for it but never found it


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2011)

My fav swords to use (once i was high-enough level for them to start spawning on mobs) was glass and daedric. Glass looked elegant and deadly, and daedric.. well you have one of those being swung at you, you just know your shits about to be fucked 

Have you found rockmilk cave yet? The place is notorious for being a near-endless supply of all 3 armor types and varying weapons. And since oblivion was level-scaled, you'll always be able to find the best gear for your tier there. If you dont want to be spoiled in regards to its location, dont clicky.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank wolfy  




nah i havnt used armor much since im an assassin it ruins my sneak. Ive been wearing the Russet Felt outfit on my lady manhands female imperial lol


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2011)

I never did like playing the assassin role. Good ol' tank n' spank has always been my usual approach for rpg's. 

Though the DB questchain was fun. Especially..


*Spoiler*: __ 



sneaking back into jail and killing that pratty dunmer who taunted you at the begining


----------



## Minko (Oct 25, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Though the DB questchain was fun. Especially..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



And Shadowmere 




Also, Morrowind is brilliant.  Mah sexah dunmer character is really slow though, need to work on my athletics


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

Already done it  

Im mostly just exploring now though, no quests to speak of, just wandering the countryside . 


Its fecking late  i have crap i gotta do tomorrow  



I guess i gotta crash, ttyl wolfy 


Night!


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2011)

Night fio. Sleep well 



Minko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which graphics overhaul program are you using? If you arnt already using it, id reccomend MGSO. Not only does it greatly improve MW's graphics, it adds a TON of enhancements to just about every facet of the gameplay / audio / interface, and several major bugfixes all in 1 package.


----------



## Minko (Oct 25, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Which graphics overhaul program are you using? If you arnt already using it, id reccomend MGSO. Not only does it greatly improve MW's graphics, it adds a TON of enhancements to just about every facet of the gameplay / audio / interface, and several major bugfixes all in 1 package.



I'm using Morrowind Graphics Extender.....

*looks up MSGO*

*Nosebleeds at graphics and features*

Not any more


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2011)

Minko said:


> I'm using Morrowind Graphics Extender.....
> 
> *looks up MSGO*
> 
> ...



Hope your pc can handle it 

Also, once you get it installed and patched to 1.3 (word of advice, do this slowly and be absolutely anal when it comes to following the installation directions of the mod. It gets semi-complicated about 1/2 way thru the install) go to the nearest pub / inn, and look for the music npc. They ususally are near the instruments you see laying in the corner. Some great mood music is added


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 25, 2011)

holy shit, I just realised my last exam this semester is a day before Skyrim is being released. Thats so ridiculously perfect


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> My fav swords to use (once i was high-enough level for them to start spawning on mobs) was *glass and daedric*. Glass looked elegant and deadly, and daedric.. well you have one of those being swung at you, you just know your shits about to be fucked
> *
> Have you found rockmilk cave yet*? The place is notorious for being a near-endless supply of all 3 armor types and varying weapons. And since oblivion was level-scaled, you'll always be able to find the best gear for your tier there. If you dont want to be spoiled in regards to its location, dont clicky.


i loved Chillrend the blue ice Glass sword.

 i never abused a dungeon reentering in a place 100X time is tedious for me.


----------



## River Song (Oct 25, 2011)

Me and my new sexy sig are here


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

badass set


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

nick1689 said:


> holy shit, I just realised my last exam this semester is a day before Skyrim is being released. Thats so ridiculously perfect



Lucky you, I'll have a month or so of school left before my semester ends.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 25, 2011)

The official specs for Skyrim on PC:



> *         Recommended PC specs: Windows XP/7(32 or 64 bit),  quad-core Intel/AMD CPU, 4GB RAM, 6GB HD, DX compatible sound card, DX9 video card with 1 GB RAM (GTX 260/Radeon 4890 or higher),Internet Access for Steam activation*



And the minimum ones:



> *       Minimum PC specs: Windows XP/7/Vista (32 or 64 bit),   dual core Intel/AMD CPU, 2GB RAM,6GB HD, DX9  video card with 512MB RAM, Internet Access for Steam activation*



Heh,I am going to be able to max it afterall..


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> Recom PC specs: Win XP/7, quad-core Intel/AMD CPU, 4GB RAM, 6GB HD, DX compat snd card, DX9 vid card w/ 1 GB. GTX 260/Radeon 4890 or higher



Nice, I meet the requirements easily.


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2011)

so glad that my 4870 is almost up to the specs of the recommended 

don't have to upgrade yet


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Texture mods might just be too much for your GPU.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

And so it begins  



first its the high quality live action trailer, then the specs, then the spamming of commericials in the week leading up to the release then its the reports of leaked copies, and then the spoilers and then the lines outside of the stores as gamers anxiously await the GOTY. Then its the Quest logs as gamers who dont already have the game read the quest journals of others and they spread the word of epicness. 


Todd Howard:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I could run this if I wanted to. :33

But I might not have Internet access when it comes out. It's like they are begging me to pirate it.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> It's like they are begging me to pirate it.



Don't pirate this game no matter what.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

Dont pirate it!


----------



## Frostman (Oct 25, 2011)

> Minimum PC specs: Windows XP/7/Vista (32 or 64 bit), dual core Intel/AMD CPU, 2GB RAM,6GB HD, DX9 video card with 512MB RAM, Internet Access for Steam activation



Oh wow i can actually run it. Just barely though. I'll dl it on my laptop, but if it so much as lags a little bit, im going to immediately run to my local game store and get the ps3 version. Either way that is going to be the longest 6GB dl of my life.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 25, 2011)

300+ hours of gameplay on 6GB  



remember the N64? 




the technological leaps we have made :33


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> Either way that is going to be the longest 6GB dl of my life.



6GBs is nothing these days, it's like half an hour for me at worst.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> 6GBs is nothing these days, it's like half an hour for me at worst.



We all don't have good connections you know.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

soulnova said:


> We all don't have good connections you know.



I know how you feel, I used to have terrible internet until I started paying for my own connection.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 25, 2011)

Fiona said:


> 300+ hours of gameplay on 6GB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What it does tell us is that the game is  a straight-up console port,with a few little things added..maybe.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What it does tell us is that the game is  a straight-up console port,with a few little things added..maybe.



Sadly, that is the truth.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 25, 2011)

Does that mean it might not live up to all the hype and be a letdown?


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Does that mean it might not live up to all the hype and be a letdown?



No game ever truly lives up to all of its hype, Skyrim on the other hand likely won't be a letdown.  I fully expect it to be one of the best Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you expect it to get game of the year?


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

GOTY is a worthless award since every damn review site can give a GOTY award.  

But I expect it to get a few GOTY awards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't pirate this game no matter what.


If I don't have Internet to activate the game then I might have to. My dad's computer (who would be doing the pirating) can't run the game.

What if I bought it, but then pirated it? :33


Eternal Goob said:


> GOTY is a worthless award since every damn review site can give a GOTY award.
> 
> But I expect it to get a few GOTY awards.


I hope it's good. 

I mean, I hated all the other games and have almost never liked an WRPG that wasn't Diablo, so I can't really expect much. But it could be good.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Does that mean it might not live up to all the hype and be a letdown?



Well,for what it's worth,I think that the game is actually bigger by 1GB than Oblivion,and that game packed a lot of content (I didn't like that content I admit,but it was there).

Also,you have to realise the most important thing regarding the low size of the game:

It doesn't contain any pre-rendered scenes,or maybe one or two in total.

Everything else is in-game and you wouldn't believe how much space that frees since CG cutscenes actually take a shitload of space.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> What if I bought it, but then pirated it?



That will be more than acceptable, I do that all the time for the Elder Scrolls series.  I have them on Steam but modding is a bit easier if I don't use the Steam copy.



> I mean, I hated all the other games and have almost never liked an WRPG that wasn't Diablo, so I can't really expect much. But it could be good.



It'll be wonderful if you could enjoy it. :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

What if I pirated it, then pretended I'd buy it if I liked it and never bought it? :33


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Oct 25, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The official specs for Skyrim on PC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Low res/blurry textures incoming 

balls


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


>



Hey Gais, I pre-ordered the game.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> Low res/blurry textures incoming
> 
> balls



Just wait a few months for a Texture overhaul.  



CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey Gais, I pre-ordered the game.



I don't believe you.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 25, 2011)

Is it possible to pre-order a game online and does it cost anything?


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Is it possible to pre-order a game online and does it cost anything?



Yes, you can pre-order games online.  I don't believe that it costs more than a regular game at places like Gamestop but I can't be sure since I haven't shopped there in years.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Slightly interesting information, the Recommended specs are for High visual settings.  There is an "Ultra" graphics setting that won't have specs released for it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 25, 2011)

How fast do you expect Skyrim to sell-out for those who haven't pre-ordered a copy?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> How fast do you expect Skyrim to sell-out for those who haven't pre-ordered a copy?



The fastest way to get it if you want it on the PC is Steam basically.

If you order for the consoles,don't worry.

I doubt you will not find copies of this game.


And I am worried about the small size of the game,I must admit.

Despite the claims of new usage of certain sound compression techniques and whatnot,there is still the fact that the game should be by all accounts larger,with the variety of textures,the engine and assets e.t.c.

It gives me a Dragon Age 2 vibe with the whole *"Don't worry guys,it's not that the game is so much shorter than the first and so freaking repetitive,it's the fact that we are so goddamned good at fitting things inside one disk!*" and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 25, 2011)

So the game is 6GB for consoles too? 
I need to free up some space on my console. It sucks having a stupid 40GB PS3, you know. Everyone I know with a PS3 has a 60GB console and they always laugh at me since I have to periodically delete game data. 

So, what shall be deleted first? Should I go for Fallout 3 or Assassin's Creed II 
Or maybe I'll delete my Storm 1 data. Never play it anymore, anyway, but it's a part of my perfect Naruto games collection


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> And I am worried about the small size of the game,I must admit.



I'll like to put my faith in Bethesda and hope for the best.  

Edit:  It's 1.4 GBs more than Oblivion's HDD requirement.  I think that we'll be fine.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 25, 2011)

Regarding the size of the game, I'm confident it will feel massive. Look at Oblivion and Morrowind. The latter was so full of detail and high terrain, resulting in Vvardenfell feeling bigger than Cyrodiil despite Oblivion being technically larger than Morrowind. Oblivion lacked the varying, dynamic landscape and detail that Morrowind possessed. Looking at Skyrim videos and screenshots, every place seems so unique and well-designed that I have no doubt Skyrim will feel massive (not to mention how many mountains are in the game, all of which are traversable ). Such detail and uniqueness. Skyrim should truly be the sequel to Morrowind Oblivion should have been.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope you guys are right,I really do.

But as I said,the horrible Dragon Age 2 flashback was..unsettling.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 25, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I hope you guys are right,I really do.
> 
> But as I said,the horrible Dragon Age 2 flashback was..unsettling.



Fear not. Bethesda never fails 

No game spend 5+ years in development and sucks barring Duke Nukem


----------



## LMJ (Oct 25, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Fear not. Bethesda never fails
> 
> No game spend 5+ years in development and sucks barring Duke Nukem



Gran Turismo 5


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Gran Turismo 5



At least based on reception, it was good


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 25, 2011)

Got a new, 500 GB hard drive for our PS3, so we finally have room for new game installs and save files! 



Lord Genome said:


> For the console people what re you getting this on?



PS3. I have too many issues with Microsoft in general, and Xbox in particular, but in the interest of not fanning the flames of the Console Wars, I'll just call it "a matter of personal preference" and leave it at that.



> Minimum PC specs: Windows XP/7/Vista (32 or 64 bit), dual core Intel/AMD CPU, 2GB RAM,6GB HD, DX9 video card with 512MB RAM, *Internet Access for Steam activation*



Solly cholly, but this is one of the main reasons why I got out of PC gaming. Got tired of the arms race.

I would have have no choice but to pirate/hax it, because I absolutely DO NOT allow anything on my system to be slave-rigged to an ethernet umbilical cord, not for anyone or anything, and I sure as hell will not have my ability to play a game I purchased in any way dependent on whether or not my ISP has their shit together from one day to the next. 

Playing Skyrim on console is my way of respecting both my own integrity, and Bethesda's hard work. And yes, I will be buying it new, none of Gamestop's $10-cheap used crap that's pure frosting to them, and disrespects both the customer and the publisher. 



Fiona said:


> Found "Vindasel" just outside the imperial city on the southern half and explored, found a few rats and a couple of zombies no big thang
> 
> 
> Suddenly come across a chick named "Umbra" who is talking to herself...



Sounds a lot like my first run-in with her, except I was still fighting other creatures, and mistook her for a dungeon boss. And since it was my first murder, it also netted me another fun bonus...



Wolfarus said:


> Have you found rockmilk cave yet? The place is notorious for being a near-endless supply of all 3 armor types and varying weapons.



Great place, though, if you're looking to raise your Armorer skill. Just go in with a shitload of Repair Hammers, sit back, and let them all trash each other.



Frostman said:


> The first time i played Oblivion. I upped the difficulty bu mistake. it was so hard that it took me 20min to kill a single goblin once. And the Oblivion planes. That shit took hours. And it was so long before i realized it.



Ah, I start with the difficulty slider at minimum, and gradually raise the difficulty as I level up, later every few dungeons, maintaining a fairly even challenge level.



Xenonofied said:


> The only game I genuinely rushed through was Dragon Age 2, probably because I didn't like it much at the time but wanted to see the ending and a lot of other things.



I kinda ended up doing that the first time, too. With more hard drive space, I started a second game, as a mage (rather than a rogue), plus the "Legacy" and "Assassin's Mark" expansions, and this time I'm really digging into the meat and potatoes of the game. I've already taken hours longer than my first playthrough, and I just finished Act II last night.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I want to play as a dragon.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2011)

I meet the reccomended, which is good. Doubt ill be able to run ultra, though. Ah well.

Wonder if we'll be able to zombify dragons, as necromancers?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2011)

Necromancy? My favourite school of magic? In Skyrim?  I can role play as a dunmer witch who's also a vampire?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I want to blow up shit. This game better let me do that, too.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2011)

Going to cost me around $700 to fully upgrade my machine (os, mb, mem, cpu and gpu). Good thing i was planning on trying to get this done before next year. I wanna have the hardware power to heavily mod skyrim after i run it thru the 1st time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

$700? 

I spent $500.00 and I can run this baby just fine.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to play as a dragon.



Perhaps a mod will let you play as one.  



CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to blow up shit. This game better let me do that, too.




Unlikely.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 25, 2011)

Bethesda have claimed they have improved on their BSA file compression algorithms. So, knowing the game is 6 GB really doesn't tell the whole picture.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

This game has so much hype, it's a fantasy rpg type game I believe, so that appeals to me a lot, but its fps, that seems like shit. Is it shit?


----------



## Lamb (Oct 25, 2011)

Goova said:


> This game has so much hype, it's a fantasy rpg type game I believe, so that appeals to me a lot, but its fps, that seems like shit. Is it shit?



It doesn't have to be first-person, and the first person perspective has always worked well, allows for great immersion.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> $700?
> 
> I spent $500.00 and I can run this baby just fine.



When i upgrade (or manage to set aside enough $ to build a whole new system) i try to overshoot it enough so i dont have to worry about doing it again for 2 - 4 years, depending.

For example, my system now was built back in mid 2009. I can run skyrim at high / reccomended settings, but i doubt i can do ultra. In another year or so, id prob be looking somewhere between minimum and medium settings for a new, graphicly-advanced game.

Hence my habbit of upgrading on the high end 

And on an unrelated note, i didnt feel like cooking tonight, so while i was out shopping i bought myself a $10 party sub from the local qfc. 

Edit : This is what im going to try and go for, upgrade wise (of course parts could change when i actually get the cash put aside to buy it)

What im running   /                   What i want
CPU : Intel Quad-core 2.83  /      Core i5 3.2
GPU : Geforce GTX 260 /            GTX 560
MB : nForce 780 SLI  /               ASRock P67 EXTREME4
Mem: 8 gigs         /                   8 gigs DDR3 1600


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Goova said:


> This game has so much hype, it's a fantasy rpg type game I believe, so that appeals to me a lot, but its fps, that seems like shit. Is it shit?



The first-person POV works and looks far better than third-person POV in my opinion.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 25, 2011)

Goova said:


> This game has so much hype, it's a fantasy rpg type game I believe, so that appeals to me a lot, but its fps, that seems like shit. Is it shit?



It is not FPS. FPS means first person shooter. 

This is an RPG played in the first person perspective, and it plays significantly well and much better than the third person option for the game.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It is not FPS. FPS means first person shooter.
> 
> This is an RPG played in the first person perspective, and it plays significantly well and much better than the third person option for the game.



No, it's a first person shooter, but instead of guns you shoot magic and dreams!


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2011)

Lamb said:


> No, it's a first person shooter, but instead of guns you shoot magic and dreams! and rainbows! in people's faces!


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Lamb said:


> No, it's a first person shooter, but instead of guns you shoot magic and dreams!



You forgot about arrows.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It is not FPS. FPS means first person shooter.
> 
> This is an RPG played in the first person perspective, and it plays significantly well and much better than the third person option for the game.


yeah ,it called First Person Rpg

Metroid Prime series is a First person adventure and i hate it were it called a shooter.

FPS are for genetic shooter games like Halo or call of duty.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 25, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah ,it called First Person Rpg
> 
> Metroid Prime series is a First person adventure and i hate it were it called a shooter.
> 
> FPS are for genetic shooter games like Halo or call of duty.



And Bioshock and Fallout 3 and Borderlands and Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead 2 and Half Life 2


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, it's like metroid, Ok, after watching a video on it, I approve.

Btw I will still call it a fps. first person shenanigans.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

You're going to love those shenanigans.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

Im going to love casting thunder storms to slay dragons >


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to love running away from dragons.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

17 days (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻

What race you gonna be?


----------



## Alien (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'll like to put my faith in Bethesda and hope for the best.
> 
> Edit:  It's 1.4 GBs more than Oblivion's HDD requirement.  I think that we'll be fine.



1.4GB more like what, 6 years later ? 

That's nothing.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Probably a Dunmer.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm going to love running away from dragons.



LOL.
I'm going to love exploring the dungeons


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

rawr


----------



## konatachan (Oct 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> rawr



now that my friend is what i like to call a nerd-gasm in motion. lol.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> 1.4GB more like what, 6 years later ?
> 
> That's nothing.



Assuming that the amount of content is about the same as Oblivion/Morrowind it really doesn't bother me.  Besides the quality of the content should likely be better and that's all that matters.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

That new feature where you can examine everything in fine detail is legit <3


----------



## Lamb (Oct 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> 17 days (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻
> 
> What race you gonna be?



┬━┬ノ( ? _ ?ノ) 

now now, don't take your impatience out on the furniture.

I haven't decided whether I wanna be a Nord, Argonian, or Khajit.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Probably a Dunmer.


pointy ears ftw


Lamb said:


> ┬━┬ノ( ? _ ?ノ)
> 
> now now, don't take your impatience out on the furniture.
> 
> I haven't decided whether I wanna be a Nord, Argonian, or Khajit.



never really was into those lizards and cats


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> pointy ears ftw



They have a pretty good mix of combat and magical skills.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

Aren't they like resistant to fire or something?

I wonder if they are going to add new races


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

So can somebody refer me to a link that breaksdown races and their respective bonuses? Right now I'm thinking I'll go Nord, but I wanna make a Bow/Daggers stealth guy (with a little illusion magic) and don't wanna realize a few hours in that I'm missing out on some great bonuses.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, 75% fire resistance.

Whip:  

Just click on the various races at the bottom to bring up their info.

Do note that some things might be different for Skyrim.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

i NEVER understood what the fucking Summon Ancestor Guardian spell did


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> i NEVER understood what the fucking Summon Ancestor Guardian spell did



Summoned a Ghost that fought for you.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

Weird, cause in Morrowind it never worked for me :/


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> Weird, cause in Morrowind it never worked for me :/



O_o

Really?  Perhaps you just never noticed.  :/


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

yea, i'd cast it and i'd just be like, "....ok."

smh

Argonians look like fucking raptors in skyrim


----------



## Frostman (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea the beast races don't look like the poor slaves that they were in morrowind.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> Argonians look like fucking raptors in skyrim



They look incredible.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 25, 2011)

I love the overhaul Argonians got. I must do a playthrough as one.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

God i hate talking about this stuff >___<


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Why?

**


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

cause the release date is so close, its unbearable T__T


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

I know the feelings, watching videos of Skyrim is maddening especially if they show beautiful landscapes.


----------



## Minko (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm lucky. I have Morrowind to distract myself with


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

Minko said:


> I'm lucky. I have Morrowind to distract myself with



PC version?  If so are you using any mods and which ones?  :33


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

5 pages cuz im gone for 9 hours  


This is beginning of the skyrim-a-thon


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 26, 2011)

What game is this?


----------



## Helix (Oct 26, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> What game is this?



Halo               .


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

Halo 4 to be exact. 


You get real swords now, guns are for bitches. 



also now "master chief" is now "dovakiin" 


Its italian for "badass friend"


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> What game is this?



Legend of Nords: The Tale of the Epic Beard.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

JUST SAW MY FIRST SKYRIM COMMERCIAL ON THE TV


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't even watch TV anymore except when I'm at work.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

im eating taco bell and watching discovery channel

Bout to hunker down and continue my Oblivion playthrough.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

Im trying to find another oblivion gate 



i forgot where to find one


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2011)

Last game commercial i saw on tv here was probably the GoW Madworld one


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> What game is this?



It's Fallout with swords,of course.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

MSGO also uses MGE to enhance the graphics. 

Also Super Adventures 3 was a pretty good overhaul, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

Dammit, I'm so annoyed that I have freaking Exams for High School on when this game comes out. I'm going to be walking on thin ice trying to study at the same time as play this.
Anywhoo going to play a female character, unsure of race atm though. 
Kudo's to the person playing Morrowind, fantastic game. The best TES in my opinion.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 26, 2011)

System said:


> Dammit, I'm so annoyed that I have freaking Exams for High School on when this game comes out. I'm going to be walking on thin ice trying to study at the same time as play this.
> Anywhoo going to play a female character, unsure of race atm though.
> Kudo's to the person playing Morrowind, fantastic game. The best TES in my opinion.



Yep, Morrowind was easily the best, brings a new appreciation to the franchise IMO.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 26, 2011)

Eki said:


> pointy ears ftw
> 
> 
> never really was into those lizards and cats



Well, Argonians are great for exploration early on, their resistances typically make them able to go places that others might not. Also, they're pretty much awesome if you want to create an assassin type character. Plus, I don't think you can get much more dragonborn than a fuckin' dinosaur!

Khajit, on the other hand, will offer me a fairly wide variety of open possibilities. They're equipped to be speedy and/or stealthy, but have enough physicality that a Khajit warrior/rogue, isn't only very possible, but very awesome. Not to mention raping people with clawed fists makes you feel like a boss.

Anywho, both look awesome, and I feel both don't get the tender loving they deserve. Plus, there's gon be racism, and if I ain't at the butt end of it, how will I ever be able to empathize!?


----------



## River Song (Oct 26, 2011)

My favorite races are the Altmer Dunmer and Argonian but the Khajjit and Bosmer are growing on me.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 26, 2011)

Altmer are horrible. 

Not as a race, but just in general.


----------



## River Song (Oct 26, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Altmer are horrible.
> 
> Not as a race, but just in general.



Altmer> You


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

> Altmer are horrible.



Altmer are awesome.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 26, 2011)

They're elitist pricks, whom I have no qualms about bashing in the face when they lift their pointy noses at my scaly flesh. :3

That said, I use them for almost all of my mage characters.


----------



## River Song (Oct 26, 2011)

Lamb said:


> They're elitist pricks, whom I have no qualms about bashing in the face when they lift their pointy noses at my scaly flesh. :3
> 
> That said, I use them for almost all of my mage characters.




Mages: Altmer
Assasin: Dunmur
Archer: Bosmer
Thief: Argonian
Warrior: Don't know I've never played a hard-core warrior...


----------



## Litho (Oct 26, 2011)

I still don't know what race I'll be.
It's betweend Dunmer, Altmer and Breton.

I wonder, since perks and stuff are limited, and there is some level scaling, if it's possible to play as, say a thief or assassin for the first part of my playthrough, and later starting focuss on magic...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2011)

Litho said:


> I still don't know what race I'll be.
> It's betweend Dunmer, Altmer and Breton.
> 
> I wonder, since perks and stuff are limited, and there is some level scaling, if it's possible to play as, say a thief or assassin for the first part of my playthrough, and later starting focuss on magic...



I really want to make a Stealth Mage Female Nord. I'll look around here for help when we get a better look at those perks. D:


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

im still gonna try and stick with my Female imperial assassin. 


but at the last second i might go with a Female nord or a Female Breton battlemage


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2011)

Preet = Eternal Fail/Goob


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

**


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey the game has the same worldwide release date.

That's pretty neat considering we usually get games a couple of days later over here


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

Bethesda is awesome like that.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> Preet = Eternal Fail/Goob



You have pretty good friends..


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

Goob :33 




never would have thought you cared


----------



## Lamb (Oct 26, 2011)

River Song said:


> Mages: Altmer
> Assasin: Dunmur
> Archer: Bosmer
> Thief: Argonian
> Warrior: Don't know I've never played a hard-core warrior...



Redguards and Orsimer are the boss Warriors.

Redguards are usually weak with spells, but make up for it by being amazing in melee combat. They're generally faster, stronger, and more adept fighters than any other race. Furthermore, their resistances make them veritable tanks. The drawback, they're almost complete one-dimensional. You could make a rogue character, but even then you'd not be doing much in the way of magic, which breaks that role (at least for me). Admittedly, with the new system of increasing Health, Mana, or Stamina, they will probably be more versatile, but I bet they start with substantially less, and you have to invest substantially more time in increasing their mana, to make them effective.

Orsimer have never been great, they were basically less versatile Redguards in Oblivion, though I think they fared a little better in magic. Now with Skyrim, they've been made master crafters and enchanter, so I think they could be pretty awesome. Nothing says badass warrior like walking around in armor and wielding an enchanted great-axe you've crafted.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2011)

Pfft,Nord,Redguard and Dunmer are the greatest races,easily.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally pre-ordered it today and will only have to pay 53 dollars since i put down like 7 dollars down on the pre-order the 11th can't come fast enough.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

/Contracted Porphyric Hemophilia  




god Dammit  




Im NOT going through all that cure shit AGAIN 



any ideas on a new character i should do?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

Listening to the theme song each day until this comes out.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 26, 2011)

The days are getting longer


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 26, 2011)

Fiona said:


> /Contracted Porphyric Hemophilia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize you can just go to an alter and cure it, right? 

How about an Altmer spellsword (mine was so overpowered )


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

Um no you cant? 


You have to go on a quest for a witch and get all the ingriedients for the potion and blah blah blah. 








/Chose female Breton Mage btw



 at how the cure for vampirism's address makes that face


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 26, 2011)

How many times have you restarted your character now?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

only the second. 

Im just gonna stick with this one no matter what. I just REALLY hate the stupid vampire bugs  


btw Having the Breton born under the apprentice makes the Breton mage the most broken spellcaster i have ever seen


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 26, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Um no you cant?
> 
> 
> You have to go on a quest for a witch and get all the ingriedients for the potion and blah blah blah.
> ...





"For the first 72 hours after being infected with Porphyric Hemophilia, the condition is subject to the rules which govern any other disease, and can be cured in the same fashion. If you become infected and do not wish to become a vampire, you must drink a potion, eat an ingredient (e.g. Mandrake Root or Shepherd's Pie), or cast a spell which cures disease. Alternatively, you could go to the nearest temple and receive a blessing at the chapel altar."

Now if you contracted Porphyric Hemophilia knowing you'd become a vampire and didn't do anything to prevent it, tough luck, Fiona


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 26, 2011)

The first thing I do in the game is get all the ingredients and items to cure  vampire.

It is huh I always picked high elves for magic,Ill make sure to pick Breton next time I play, which will be when ever my damned friend decides to give it back


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

well i ddnt notice that i had contracted it  


I was using the bug that easily allows you to level up your Alteration abilities. 


So i was spamming the wait ability and bam im a vamp 


I mean seriously, other than a weakness to magic, my breton is like god. 


I just use the cold touch on pretty much anything and its a one or two hit kill


----------



## Mexicano27 (Oct 26, 2011)

How does your Breton have a weakness to magic?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

I had him born under the sign of the apprentice. 


since the breton is already highly resistant to magic and the apprentice makes you weak to magic its roughly like being just a normal person, you still have a resistance though, its just no where near as much


----------



## konatachan (Oct 26, 2011)

oh cool.
just made a kajiit that's an assassin. surprisingly, i haven't done this yet. just joned the dark alliance and am working towards getting into the thieves guild.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2011)

New Skyrim footage,edited for just the good stuff from G4:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm80VuP1q0I&feature=youtube_gdata[/YOUTUBE]


Jesus Christ,I think this is the last I see from Skyrim until release.

Gotta keep the sense of discovery fresh.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 26, 2011)

See, the way I see it, it's impossible to encapsulate even a fraction of Skyrim in any of the videos. So the videos just build hype for me. And build my urge to discover. 

GAH! The more I see of Solitude, the more I want to be there constantly.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 26, 2011)

That video, so beautiful


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> New Skyrim footage,edited for just the good stuff from G4:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm80VuP1q0I&feature=youtube_gdata[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



 I am seriously fighting against the urge to watch that video. My heart's cringing


----------



## Fiona (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever had any trouble with bugs in the mages guild recommendations quest? 


im on the one from anvil. Where you travel along the gold road and that high elf mage is supposed to attack you. 


Traveled to the inn, stayed at it, told her i was a merchant and now it says i need to travel to kvatch, ive walked all the way to kvatch 4 times already. is there a certain time im supposed to do it?


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 26, 2011)

New footage:


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> New Skyrim footage,edited for just the good stuff from G4:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm80VuP1q0I&feature=youtube_gdata[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





All the footage I ever wanted.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 26, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> New footage:


----------



## Helix (Oct 26, 2011)

Besides trailers, I have seen maybe 30 seconds of gameplay footage from Skyrim. So, hopefully I will be surprised, in a positive way.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 26, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> New footage:


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

> and lol at the random public execution



I love the fact that there will be public executions, it just helps make the world seem more convincing.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 26, 2011)

man the commentary on that xplay vid(part 2) sucked dragon balls.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 26, 2011)

Am I the only one who watched the G4 coverage and thought "what a bunch of fuckers, they did no research"? Like seriously, they aren't the first to show most of the footage, they couldn't have sat back and watched 2 mins of GTTV and get Todd's explanation of everything they see. Instead of saying shit like "ooooo ice arrows!" even though the guy is wielding an axe 9 out of 10 times he uses the attack? Not to mention the fact that they pretend to have played other Elder Scrolls game, but have no idea what major lore elements mean!

/rage


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Lamb


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

I demand journalistic integrity!


----------



## Fiona (Oct 27, 2011)

one of the guys that commented just a few mins ago while i was watching the video on youtube said it PERFECTLY 



> Did that idiot just complain about WALKING in a freaking quest based RPG?
> Thats kinda the whole idea, you explore the world and go from there, this isnt freaking Modern Warfare 3. This is an ELDER SCROLLS game, you take the glorious detailed world they gave you and you enjoy it and be glad that there are still companies out there that care enough to make games like this and not just churn out Multiplayer kill # based piles of crap.
> Luckily Bethesda still knows what real fans enjoy




also the public execution was the SHIT  


I liked the blood spatter and the gore, it looked very smooth and natural


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Someone actually complained about walking?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you not watch the second vid?


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Not at all, I just watched the video that Ciupy which had the good stuff from G4 but no commentary.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 27, 2011)

Wise of you  


The guy said "it was like 2 hours and 48 mins of walking and like 12 mins of awesome action" or something to that effect. 

Even though the girl said "its not a bad thing though" 


You can clearly tell they didnt like that part. 


also fyi they called spriggans "elk tree demons" 

The ice Dragon Shout "Ice Arrows"

And called the Magicka meter the "mana bar"


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

> also fyi they called spriggans "elk tree demons"



lol



> The ice Dragon Shout "Ice Arrows"



I loved the Ice Arrows in Zelda.



> And called the Magicka meter the "mana bar"



Shit4tv.com


----------



## Fiona (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly at "mana bar" i honestly began to question whether they ACTUALLY even played the game at all


----------



## Fiona (Oct 27, 2011)

*FUCKING GOLD *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le-ogIVQmmY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Levitation being removed was really lame.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 27, 2011)

Man, they've used that hitler rant just about to death for anything released the past 5 years or so


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

It can still amuse me if the dialogue is amusing enough.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It can still amuse me if the dialogue is amusing enough.



True. And he was right about the levitation. I love floating around w/ it in MW, and finding those out-of-obvious-site goodies, and being all like "fuck your shit.. im flying!"


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I love the fact that there will be public executions, it just helps make the world seem more convincing.



i wonder if you can save the people getting executed

or better yet can you be the executioner


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

> I love floating around w/ it in MW, and finding those out-of-obvious-site goodies,



I once found a Daedric Helmet that way, it was on a ledge that couldn't be accessed by any other method.  Loved how I stumbled upon it by chance.



> i wonder if you can save the people getting executed



We probably can but doing so will bring down the wrath of the guards.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 27, 2011)

Got my days mixed up somehow and thought next friday was the 11th in my head for like 4 secs  




it was such a happy thought


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> We probably can but doing so will bring down the wrath of the guards.



"puts on sunglasses"
i'm not afraid of no pussy guards



*Spoiler*: __ 



especially if i can summon a dragon


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 27, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> "puts on sunglasses"
> i'm not afraid of no pussy guards


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I love the fact that there will be public executions, it just helps make the world seem more convincing.



I know, and I'd almost bet money you'll find at least one quest that involves crashing one of these executions, perhaps to rescue an important character or something, they'd be monkeys not to.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 27, 2011)

I wonder if you could get your hands on dat axe


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 27, 2011)

Im still scratching my head over them axing levitate.. again. Surely xbox's and ps3's have the capacity to handle such a spell now? Whats the use of having those awesome, sweeping views from the roof level of the cities if you cant get up there and fly around?


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 27, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Im still scratching my head over them axing levitate.. again. Surely xbox's and ps3's have the capacity to handle such a spell now? Whats the use of having those awesome, sweeping views from the roof level of the cities if you cant get up there and fly around?



If I remember, they said it kind of broke the game as you could just fly through their dungeon designs.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

Fiona said:


> *FUCKING GOLD *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le-ogIVQmmY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I think this is hilarious, because everything I've heard them say is that they're trying to get back to Morrowind. No more copy-paste dungeons. Level scaling is done on a reasonable level. A plot that doesn't make the player take the secondary role. A world that is vibrant and colorful, as opposed to being dull and samey. So Hitler should stfu and get hyped. 



Koppachino said:


> If I remember, they said it kind of broke the game as you could just fly through their dungeon designs.



It broke the game because it allowed you to zip straight to the end of the game. That said, it was fucking fun and it was sad that they got rid of.



Fiona said:


> Wise of you
> 
> 
> The guy said "it was like 2 hours and 48 mins of walking and like 12 mins of awesome action" or something to that effect.
> ...



What annoyed the fuck out of me, is when she talked about playing Oblivion, and pointing out a flaw from Oblivion, and not even one of the game's biggest flaws, but the fucking menus. And she still decided to give a stupid explanation of the term "Dragonborn" which has been in the games forever! 

She was obviously never high enough level to be curse raped by 3 spriggans.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 27, 2011)

But honestly can you imagine how it would be used in skyrim  


*kills Random NPC* 


STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM 


lol wut ​











Sorry but that imagery cracked me up really bad for some reason because i have tears in my eyes right now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you get to choose classes and build up powerful characters and shit in this?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do you get to choose classes and build up powerful characters and shit in this?



you build up powerful characters but you don't really pick a class
they kind of took classes out of this one


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> you build up powerful characters but you don't really pick a class
> they kind of took classes out of this one



They didn't really have classes in the other ones either, since your class just gave you a bonus to specific skills, but in general that had little effect on how you played, since you had to level up every skill, no matter what.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Gay.

Do you have to do shitty crafting and have generic weapons, too?


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gay.
> 
> Do you have to do shitty crafting and have generic weapons, too?



You don't have to do anything. And define generic?


----------



## River Song (Oct 27, 2011)

Going to start an Oblivion Playthrough.

What race do you suggest for a Spellbow (:Hehee)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Like the ultimate weapon is a broadsword you pick up on your way to the first castle or something.

And don't get me wrong, I like crafting, just when it's easy and doesn't require you to pick mushrooms in a field for 3 hours.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2011)

3 hours picking mushrooms in a field sounds like nothing compared to the farming I've done in some games.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like the ultimate weapon is a broadsword you pick up on your way to the first castle or something.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I like crafting, just when it's easy and doesn't require you to pick mushrooms in a field for 3 hours.



well we don't know much about crafting, other than it will involve mining, smelting, and forging. So basically you'll hate it. 

And you don't generally get ultimate weapons in these games.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

> And you don't generally get ultimate weapons in these games.



The Trueflame was pretty close to being an ultimate sword.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The Trueflame was pretty close to being an ultimate sword.



Technically so is Dawnfang/Duskfang. But expansions don't count.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm still going to try the game. But I'm starting to think it's going to suck.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

If you really feel that way, get Saints Row: the Third, instead. :33


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Technically so is Dawnfang/Duskfang. But expansions don't count.



Why not?  



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm still going to try the game. But I'm starting to think it's going to suck.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why not?



Cuz expanded content is not vanilla.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Lamb said:


> If you really feel that way, get Saints Row: the Third, instead. :33





Maybe it's time for me to put up my gamer hat. I'm getting too old for it.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Cuz expanded content is not vanilla.



That's stupid, it counts because I said so.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe it's time for me to put up my gamer hat. I'm getting too old for it.



One is never too old for gaming.


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm still going to try the game. But I'm starting to think it's going to suck.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm still going to try the game. But I'm starting to think it's going to suck.




Skyrim will be over 9000 time of epicness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's stupid, it counts because I said so.
> 
> 
> 
> One is never too old for gaming.






Linkdarkside said:


> Skyrim will be over 9000 time of epicness.


I stand corrected.

Thrice.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 27, 2011)

Fiona said:


> The guy said "it was like 2 hours and 48 mins of walking and like 12 mins of awesome action" or something to that effect.



Walking in any Elder Scrolls game IS awesomeness 



> also fyi they called spriggans "elk tree demons"



Da fuck? 



> The ice Dragon Shout "Ice Arrows"



Ermm... 



> And called the Magicka meter the "mana bar"



  



Eternal Goob said:


> Levitation being removed was really lame.



Tell me about it! 
How the heck does this game have SO MANY mountains yet no levitation. 
Whatever...still gonna love Skyrim


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Should I play part IV, you think? Or are these games doing to be too different?


----------



## serger989 (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Should I play part IV, you think? Or are these games doing to be too different?



Morrowind was my favorite in the series... I still have massive memories just exploring that game and being struck with awe (to me it felt like how older games used to be, able to explore every little nook and cranny, quests in the most unusual places, it really promoted exploring and it had a hugely rich and deep story). Oblivion is NOT a bad game at all by any stretch, it's just a step under Morrowind in terms of depth. It's worth going through especially with Shivering Isles and Knights of the Nine, I completely recommend it if you are interested in the series. It will only leave a sour taste in your mouth if you were a devotee of Morrowind and even then it can still be enjoyed as its own game because its not exactly bad, its just not the best in the series. Its like going from Baldurs Gate 2 to Neverwinter Nights (though I find the gap left between BG2 and NWN to be far... far larger than ES3 and ES4).

Oh and the games are always different, though each story kind of represents a "prophesied" hero that is revealed in the elder scrolls themselves (I think my lore is rusty ;D). So each game is the telling of each one of these heroes, you. The barrier that ANYONE has to break through to get into these games is the very might and magic feel of the combat system, you kind of have to... make the best of it. If you can't like the combat in Morrowind/Oblivion then there's really no point shuffling through the game, it's more of a niche thing than anything. It doesn't have the impact that Fallout 3 had or that Skyrim seems to have. It's not as simple as it comes across at first but you have to trudge through it for a while to grasp it fully and to a lot of people, it's not worth it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I have Morrowind, but I wanted to shit in my own mouth and die after playing it. 

Maybe I'll give it another shot.


----------



## serger989 (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I have Morrowind, but I wanted to shit in my own mouth and die after playing it.
> 
> Maybe I'll give it another shot.



For me I'm not a fan of the combat at all in these games (skyrim looks ridiculously good and improved for my tastes though), but I was a fan of the exploration and amount of things I could do. That's what helped me get through them and appreciate them  I definitely though can understand your sentiments about the game, at first that's how I felt just because I was used to things like zelda and more D&D esque rpgs. But I would say, no, you don't need to play the previous games to enjoy Skyrim. Each game kind of reboots itself in a way, so if you ARE looking forward to Skyrim from what you've seen but hated the previous games, I doubt anything is going to change your mind, just stick to Skyrim, hopefully that will be the game that changes your mind.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I have Morrowind, but I wanted to shit in my own mouth and die after playing it.
> 
> Maybe I'll give it another shot.


yeah i don't like it as much as oblivion but it still good.

i recommended it to play it at lower difficulty because of the stupid dice roll combat.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 27, 2011)

I hated the combat in Morrowind, but the rest was great IMO.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 27, 2011)

Combat was pretty sketchy but it got better as you got better so it was fine by me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

Yea not gonna lie, the main reason I'm trying Skyrim is because of the combat, which looks way improved from previous elder scrolls games.

Still pissed that they took out location damage though. Doesn't make sense to me that it was in Fallout but won't be in skyrim.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea not gonna lie, the main reason I'm trying Skyrim is because of the combat, which looks way improved from previous elder scrolls games.
> 
> Still pissed that they took out location damage though. Doesn't make sense to me that it was in Fallout but won't be in skyrim.



Because this is The Elder Scrolls. Fallout conveniently has VATS and the Pip Boy, which allow them to showcase that specific aspect.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 27, 2011)

This game is too good to be true. Vastly improved combat system, amazing graphics, unique dungeons, the list goes on...
It is as if they have gotten everything that has ever gone wrong with elder scrolls, fixed it and then taken all the good bits and multiplied them by ten.  Maybe I am just feeding too much into the hype.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 27, 2011)

Doctor said:


> This game is too good to be true. Vastly improved combat system, amazing graphics, unique dungeons, the list goes on...
> It is as if they have gotten everything that has ever gone wrong with elder scrolls, fixed it and then taken all the good bits and multiplied them by ten.  Maybe I am just feeding too much into the hype.



I usually don't get hyped for a game, but it really looks like they went all out on this one.


----------



## serger989 (Oct 27, 2011)

Doctor said:


> This game is too good to be true. Vastly improved combat system, amazing graphics, unique dungeons, the list goes on...
> It is as if they have gotten everything that has ever gone wrong with elder scrolls, fixed it and then taken all the good bits and multiplied them by ten.  Maybe I am just feeding too much into the hype.



All we need now is Elder Scrolls VI: Tamriel  Jimminy crickets I think I would have an aneurysm. 1:1 scale of course... Ahh the joy...


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

serger989 said:


> All we need now is Elder Scrolls VI: Tamriel  Jimminy crickets I think I would have an aneurysm. 1:1 scale of course... Ahh the joy...



That would depend on whether they fully developed each area or not. Otherwise I'd prefer Elsweyr or Black Marsh.


----------



## serger989 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lamb said:


> That would depend on whether they fully developed each area or not. Otherwise I'd prefer Elsweyr or Black Marsh.



Obviously every area fully developed, imagine if every area had as much attention as what we've seen with Skyrim, in 1 game. Why else would I suggest Elder Scrolls VI: Tamriel


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Because this is The Elder Scrolls. Fallout conveniently has VATS and the Pip Boy, which allow them to showcase that specific aspect.



Wait so because the combat system isn't built entirely around location damage, they can't include it in the game?

Its not like Vats and location damage were mutually inclusive. I just hate the idea of a toe shot doing the same damage as a head shot. Makes using a bow/arrow much less appealing.

I dunno, it just seems like if they could put it in, why not?


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2011)

un-hype fucks are depressing :/

This game has me more hyped than GoW3, CoD3, and BF3 put together. Actually, fuck those games.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

BF3 looks cool, but the only game even close in hypage for me is uncharted 3. And I think im more hyped for skyrim because while Uncharted will be AMAZING, I know it won't last.

U3 is going to be the greatest quick fling ever, but Skyrim is a game you bring home to your folks.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 27, 2011)

I find it's best to never get too over-hyped for a game but i think Skyrim can be an exception even if it doesn't live up to all it's hype.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wait so because the combat system isn't built entirely around location damage, they can't include it in the game?
> 
> Its not like Vats and location damage were mutually inclusive. I just hate the idea of a toe shot doing the same damage as a head shot. Makes using a bow/arrow much less appealing.
> 
> I dunno, it just seems like if they could put it in, why not?



Shooting someone in the head with a bow won't do the same amount of damage as if you did the toe, it will do significantly more. However, you won't get the cripple effects you got in Fallout, because those were completely built around VATS making the game a tactical shooter. Furthermore, I'd point out that there wasn't localized damage in melee combat in Fallout 3, which is the majority of TES combat.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Shooting someone in the head with a bow won't do the same amount of damage as if you did the toe, it will do significantly more. However, you won't get the cripple effects you got in Fallout, because those were completely built around VATS making the game a tactical shooter. Furthermore, I'd point out that there wasn't localized damage in melee combat in Fallout 3, which is the majority of TES combat.



Oh okay! Guess I was mistaken. Well that's fine. Cripple effects would be cool, but yea as long as headshots are critical hits I'm cool.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I have Morrowind, but I wanted to shit in my own mouth and die after playing it.
> 
> Maybe I'll give it another shot.



If you give it another shot ask me for help if you have no close as to what you should be doing.


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2011)

or you could just use the wiki >__>


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm better than a wiki when it comes to what to do in Morrowind.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not too hyped about this game just yet. I'm still scarred from the bugs from Oblivion

May still buy this anyways because this and Arkham City are the only Western games that catches my eye next month.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2011)

Some bugs are left in the game by Bethesda because they're fucking awesome though.


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Some bugs are left in the game by Bethesda because they're fucking awesome though.



Or that players found out some beneficial glitches and bugs themselves and Bethesda's QA acts as though they left that in there instead of just sitting on their asses watching Lifetime and not doing their job.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 28, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Still pissed that they took out location damage though. Doesn't make sense to me that it was in Fallout but won't be in skyrim.



Sooo i can stand in some random npc's campire, and i wont be taking fire damage? 

And i already suggested the ultimate Elder scrolls game a cple pages back


----------



## konatachan (Oct 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Or that players found out some beneficial glitches and bugs themselves and Bethesda's QA acts as though they left that in there instead of just sitting on their asses watching Lifetime and not doing their job.



that's kinda harsh. give them the benefit of the doubt. besides, I kind of like *some* glitches in these sorts of games, and rpgs in general. it's one reason I love ocarina of time so much: The glitches were awesome!


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2011)

A video containing a bunch of released footage so far:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzlsYKGy0uw[/YOUTUBE]


Just wanted to share it because of the atmosphere and the music..


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 28, 2011)

Unless the vids show the new look of daedra, think im going to "go dark" (in regards to new leaked footage) as they call it over at beth forums, until the release. Thats the only thing i really want to spoil myself with now.

Though i have to say im looking forward to the activity this thread is going to see once the game has been out for, say.. 48+ hours.

"Man, have you guys seen -whatever- yet?!"  "Dude, there's this fucking sick mob over at -location-"   "...a dragon wtf pwned me already.."

Stuff like that


----------



## Lavender (Oct 28, 2011)

I am looking forward to this, no doubt.



But Bethesda has had an history of their games having bugs and glitches that sometimes even ruins the game. ( I'm talking too you, Fallout 3 and all of your DLC's.  It was an broken game at the core.  Oblivion was glitchy as well, but nowhere near as much.  )


So yeah, a new gameengine, but i will still be alittle suspicious about it when it comes out.     


But it will be awesome though, i liked Fallout 3 alot, despite the bugs, and Oblivion is like one of my favorite games ever.


Still waiting for Werewolf confirmation.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2011)

Lavender said:


> I am looking forward to this, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They won't be in at launch,or at least be present just as enemies.

I am sure they are keeping them for the inevitable expansion!


----------



## Lavender (Oct 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> They won't be in at launch,or at least be present just as enemies.
> 
> I am sure they are keeping them for the inevitable expansion!



I want Werewolfs both because werewolfs are cooler than vampires in my point of view.    


That and the setting of Skyrim...suits that certain type of mythical creature.   

Plus they wouldnt fuckin die in the sun.   My best character became an vamprie in Oblivion, sure it had it's bonuses, but overall it was just a pain.   


Give the werewolfs an high weakness too silver weapons and only playable access at nights ''Unless they follow teh True Blood version where werewolfs can be transformed both at day or night. '' and i think they could become great additions.  


Wonder if people would get hostile though....   


The problem would be that they would most likely need a whole new animation system for that, unless the werewolfs will look like the beast races did in oblivion, humans with cat/lizard heads.    They do look better now.



One can dream at least.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 28, 2011)

At last question.     They arent saying NOOOOO.   

My hope for Werewolf edition suddenly got higher.     



But of course, it could all just be a false alarm.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 28, 2011)

Lavender said:


> At last question.     They arent saying NOOOOO.
> 
> My hope for Werewolf edition suddenly got higher.
> 
> ...



I think that werewolves would be a DLC if anything, but I guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 28, 2011)

Lavender said:


> I want Werewolfs both because werewolfs are cooler than vampires in my point of view.
> 
> 
> That and the setting of Skyrim...suits that certain type of mythical creature.
> ...



If I remember correctly, weres had automatic increase to their base strength, in previous games, even when not transformed and could only transform only at night. I don't remember if you could choose to transform, or if you automatically transformed.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 28, 2011)

Some new footage in here:


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2011)

I want a book with all the concept art for Skyrim.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 28, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I want a book with all the concept art for Skyrim.



You get it in the collectors edition don't you? 

Or is that something else...


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2011)

> You get it in the collectors edition don't you?



I have no idea, if so I'll just wait for someone to scan it.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 28, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Some new footage in here:


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 28, 2011)

That video is awesome!
Stupid game, making me want to play it too much when I cant


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Am I the only one who just shit myself?
> 
> If so, watch 0:55-1:00 a couple more times.


No, it's safe to say i need new underwear myself 


Also, that fucking automaton, i wanna fight that so badly


----------



## konatachan (Oct 28, 2011)

Is it just me, or do there seem to be a few steampunk elements snuck into the game?

EDIT: I found this on the internet, lol.


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2011)

> Is it just me, or do there seem to be a few steampunk elements snuck into the game?



Examples?  

I wouldn't be surprised if they did in any case.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 28, 2011)

I want Skyrim so badly. Why does October exist? 

Also, IGN got their review copy of the game. Expect a review soon (not that anyone here respects most of IGN's reviews, but if this doesn't get a 10, I will be pretty heavily pissed . Now if this gets lower than a 9.5, I'm going to raise hell)


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

How long does it usually take to review a game? and i hate those fucks over at IGN bunch of cocky assholes.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## River Song (Oct 28, 2011)

Holy Shit


----------



## konatachan (Oct 28, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> How long does it usually take to review a game? and i hate those fucks over at IGN bunch of cocky assholes.



lol, well said. -golf clap-


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2011)

g4tv released some new game play about 2 days ago. Fucking boss


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2011)

River Song said:


> Holy Shit



Not surprised at all, Morrowind's strategy guide was massive as well from what I remember.  Since Skyrim is bigger and seems to be far longer this is to be expected.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

Hope you peeps dont mind giving advice to a noob when this comes out :33


----------



## Lamb (Oct 28, 2011)

konatachan said:


> Is it just me, or do there seem to be a few steampunk elements snuck into the game?
> 
> EDIT: I found this on the internet, lol.



Dwemer technology, bro. 

This is by far the best expression of Dwemer we've seen yet. And it looked to me to be in the form of a Dwemer dungeon.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2011)

Not steampunky, Norse mythology has constructs like that in it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 29, 2011)

Just ordered the strategy guide. Though i wont be consulting it unless im truly stuck.

At least for my first playthru


----------



## Alien (Oct 29, 2011)

Getting into this is going to be pain since i hardly played Oblivion. 

I'm going to be overwhelmed in the beginning


*Spoiler*: __ 



thank god for wikis


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls games aren't overwhelming at all, Eve Online would be closer to be considered overwhelming.


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2011)

i felt little overwhelmed when i played Morrowind for the first time. Didn't really know what to do, but then again i was like..... 10 at the time. lololololol


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

At that age I suppose that it would be pretty overwhelming if you never played anything like it before. 

I was a bit older when I first tried it and really had no problems getting the hang of it.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTnXE4bnBs4[/YOUTUBE]

The song featured in the Art of Skyrim.


And some concept art of Azura and what I believe is Dragonbone armor:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

I remember seeing that picture of Azura before, probably during that video where someone toured Bethesda's studio.


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2011)

how old are you anyway? 21?


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

Twenty-two now, I was thirteen when I first played Morrowind.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 29, 2011)

I was wrong,the image I posted was of Daedric Armor.

These concept art pics do show different types of armor including Dragonbone armor and mage robes:


*Spoiler*: __ 


























The art direction is..mindblowing.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

It's pretty good but I've seen better.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 29, 2011)

Excuse im sorry to interupt. 



BUT IS THAT GUY WEARING A FUCKING CAPE  



Omgwtfbbqsauce we get capes?!?!?!?!








@Goob you are such a debbie downer


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's pretty good but I've seen better.



It's straight up Frazetta,which makes it the best in my book.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 29, 2011)

I am a bit disappoint in this thread. Why has it not yet reached 10k posts yet?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 29, 2011)

Give it until 3 days after release  


Everyone and their mother will be on here sharing exploits, revealing bugs and there will be a metric shit-ton of "OMG DID YOU FIND THIS YET"


And the endless number of people showing screenshots of their character  


Nerds  


















I am SO gonna be one of those nerds


----------



## 115 (Oct 29, 2011)

I seriously can't wait for this game. Less then 2 weeks left.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 29, 2011)

Why cant November 11 coem sooner?



Like.....This is taking much more time than usual, but when your excited about something, time goes slower and it seems like every minute is longer..


----------



## konatachan (Oct 29, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Dwemer technology, bro.
> 
> This is by far the best expression of Dwemer we've seen yet. And it looked to me to be in the form of a Dwemer dungeon.



Ohhhh okay. sorry, ive never played any of the elder scrolls games besides oblivion so i wouldnt know this xD


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 29, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Dwemer technology, bro.
> 
> This is by far the best expression of Dwemer we've seen yet. And it looked to me to be in the form of a Dwemer dungeon.



Awesome! For someone like myself, who missed Daggerfall and Morrowind, and probably won't get my hands on either anytime soon, I'm totally stoked, as the Dwemer are one of the most intriguing civilizations in the Elder Scrolls lore.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I am a bit disappoint in this thread. Why has it not yet reached 10k posts yet?



just wait till the game comes out
this threads gonna be overflowing with activity than


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 29, 2011)

That's what I said a page or so back. But apparently nobody bothers to read much of what I post here.

I hate you all


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2011)

Thread activity will drop when it comes out. We'll all be to busy playing it to care about posting here.


----------



## Litho (Oct 29, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Hope you peeps dont mind giving advice to a noob when this comes out :33



Not at all: it makes us feel awesome and superior!



Gnome said:


> Thread activity will drop when it comes out. We'll all be to busy playing it to care about posting here.



I hope not, I'll be getting it a week orso later than the release date, so hopefully I can read about some of the adventures you guys are having.


So what faction is everyone going to join? The Emperial army or the Stormcloaks (rebellion)?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 29, 2011)

Litho said:


> Not at all: it makes us feel awesome and superior!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Imperial Army


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 29, 2011)

Litho said:


> Not at all: it makes us feel awesome and superior!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



definitely going with the  Stormcloaks


----------



## Lamb (Oct 29, 2011)

I will join neither, and see if I can't manage to help both, but secretly have my own agenda where I come out as the sole winner.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 29, 2011)

In case anybody hasn't noticed yet, the UESP has a compilation of all the concept art released so far (recently, they added a shitload of art)



Everything looks amazing :33

My favorite pics...







I'm loving the details with the Daedric Shrines. In Oblivion, each shrine location was pretty much the same. They were located outside in the wilderness with a statue and some people (and of course, two seats or whatever). From the looks of Skyrim, however, each Daedric Shrine location is very unique and extremely customized. Just look at the Mehrunes Dagon shrine which appears to be located in a flooded cavern with an open ceiling. And the Meridia shrine


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 29, 2011)

Goddammit all to hell.

I just cancelled my pre-order cause I stupidly, stupidly forgot that FM 2012 was out this year as well. And since Skyrim was suppose to be my final purchase this year that filled out my 5 game a year a quota, it had to be sacrificed so I could get FM instead. 

Dammit it all to hell, why the fuck did I waste money on the Witcher 2?

I wish all of you lot glorious hours of dragon battle and epic adventures. 

I will simply have to wait till January 2012 to indulge.

*goes to cry in a corner*


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2011)

5 game a year Quota? I'm so sorry man.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> 5 game a year Quota? I'm so sorry man.



It happens when you're engaged, saving for a house and your fiancee is NOT amused that one can casually spend over RM 2,000 a year on games.

She thinks she's perfectly reasonable to limit me to a RM 800 - 900 a year budget, which roughly covers 5 games.

The things I sacrifice for consistent sex. 

For context RM 1 = USD 0.33, and AAA games cost between RM 139 - RM 169.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 29, 2011)

So when can we expect the first reviews of the game by the critics?


----------



## Lamb (Oct 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> So when can we expect the first reviews of the game by the critics?



Depends when critics get their review copies.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> In case anybody hasn't noticed yet, the UESP has a compilation of all the concept art released so far (recently, they added a shitload of art)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first two pictures are amazing especially the second one.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 29, 2011)

I havent decided who im going to support first. 


Ill have to listen to what the Stormcloaks and the Imperial armies are wanting to accomplish and their reasoning behind it  


If the imperials are soing it just to keep skyrim in its place then im going rebel  

Conversly is the stormcloaks dont have very good reasons then yeah Imperial army ftw


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2011)

I support me and nobody else, they are *my* pawns.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 29, 2011)

since my first playthrough might be an assasin i might just take that approach. 


Though i still havent decided yet, i need to see how the sneak mechanics have changed before i commit to a canon character


----------



## Litho (Oct 29, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I havent decided who im going to support first.
> 
> 
> Ill have to listen to what the Stormcloaks and the Imperial armies are wanting to accomplish and their reasoning behind it
> ...



I doubt either have noble intentions... they all want (more) power.
I agree with Gnome, I plan on waiting till I know which faction gives me the most benefits. Joining either will undoubtedly be rewarding, as you'll help that party to power and so also yourself. For example if I join the Stormcloaks, and Ulfric Stormcloak manages to become High King, he will undoubtedly reward his new right-hand man. The roman-style Imperial armor set seems neat though...


----------



## konatachan (Oct 29, 2011)

MEHHHHH i just want the game to be here already D:< 12 friggin days im so excited jeqhjfilewnfo 
First thing i'm gonna do is find a nice big dungeon, get out my bow, stealth shoot as many people as possible, and then kill them with sword/fire combo if necessary. that's my character right there. I call it class "RangedPyromaniacWithSwords" or "RPWS" for short


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 29, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Depends when critics get their review copies.



Journalists and reviewers (gameinformer and IGN) have copies already. So they'll probably put out reviews in the first week of November.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 29, 2011)

konatachan said:


> MEHHHHH i just want the game to be here already D:< 12 friggin days im so excited jeqhjfilewnfo
> First thing i'm gonna do is find a nice big dungeon, get out my bow, stealth shoot as many people as possible, and then kill them with sword/fire combo if necessary. that's my character right there. I call it class "RangedPyromaniacWithSwords" or "RPWS" for short



I keep waiting for him to shoot the wolf. WHY DOESN'T HE SHOOT THE WOLF!?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 29, 2011)

Litho said:


> I doubt either have noble intentions... they all want (more) power.
> I agree with Gnome, I plan on waiting till I know which faction gives me the most benefits. Joining either will undoubtedly be rewarding, as you'll help that party to power and so also yourself. For example if I join the Stormcloaks, and Ulfric Stormcloak manages to become High King, he will undoubtedly reward his new right-hand man. *The roman-style Imperial armor set seems neat though*...


I can't stand the Roman style armor. Looks so out of place to me.

To awnser your question, i'll be siding with the Imperial Army.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 29, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I keep waiting for him to shoot the wolf. WHY DOESN'T HE SHOOT THE WOLF!?



Because animal cruelty is not allowed.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 29, 2011)

I will wait on what each faction has to offer me. my Nord warrior will want a lot of ale and wenches. the group that's able to provide me with a lot of those will win my support.



Lamb said:


> I keep waiting for him to shoot the wolf. WHY DOESN'T HE SHOOT THE WOLF!?


you'll have to wait till 11-11-11.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I keep waiting for him to shoot the wolf. WHY DOESN'T HE SHOOT THE WOLF!?



30124th times the charm, just wait for it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think i might try and join the dark brotherhood that might be fun.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll never use a bow, swords are my weapons of choice.


----------



## Alien (Oct 30, 2011)

Beginning of the game etc has leaked so be careful if you don't want to get spoiled

Game looks a bit underwhelming from the few moments i glimpsed at.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 30, 2011)

"Underwhelming".

The fuck were you expecting?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> Beginning of the game etc has leaked so be careful if you don't want to get spoiled
> 
> Game looks a bit underwhelming from the few moments i glimpsed at.



Where..could you perhaps direct me to it? 

Edit:

Nevermind,found it!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 30, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Where..could you perhaps direct me to it?



this please


----------



## DarkSpring (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice, return of the centurions! And I hope you can wear robes above certain armors like in morrowind. IMO robes are useless when they replace multiple pieces of armor.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 30, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> this please



Agreed. I'd like to see it as well.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 30, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> this please



Done...




Xenonofied said:


> Agreed. I'd like to see it as well.




And done.

Edit:

From the first 30 minutes of the game,I could see that it is already superior to Oblivion in atmosphere and far more on Morrowind's side of things,and the art direction and music are godly.

The graphics are..sufficient on the consoles,with the shadows being a problem and with the textures being pretty low res as well.

People don't look like potatoes anymore and the voice acting is above Oblivion easily,with some hiccups here and there,but still majorly improved.

It will looks better and sound better on the PC so that's that.

One annoying thing was the auto-save in the middle of things,which pauses the game for a second or two and which breaks the immersion certain scenes create.

Fighting seems improved,slighty so in melee,but I suspect that the main improvements have been made in the magic department.

The writing and general dialogue that I have seen are also a step-up from both Oblivion and Fallout 3,with a sense of nostalgia and dread pervading those 30 minutes..

Shit..I can't wait to play this myself.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 30, 2011)

- Voice acting is horrible
- Plastic textures
- Animation is bad

Whats new, Bethesda?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Done...
> 
> And done.


me too, I'd like to see it as well.


----------



## valerian (Oct 30, 2011)

I want to see it as well.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 30, 2011)

^Okay,I sent them.




Kitsukaru said:


> - Voice acting is horrible
> - Plastic textures
> - Animation is bad
> 
> Whats new, Bethesda?



The voice acting is much better than in Oblivion or even Fallout 3,I'll give you the low-res textures but,ya know,consoles  and keep in mind that the scripts are causing the AI to trigger forcefully in that scene,and not follow their usual routines.

And remember that no editing has been done in that scene,unlike a cutscene,thus showing the "raw" game.

I love it,I will spend months and months playing the PC version.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 30, 2011)

It seems alright so far. There are texture problems but it will be much better on PC though. 

I don't really like the some of the voice acting, some of the lines don't sound right. But it is reasonable

Combat is a little bit clunky still. 

And holy shiznit was that Health regen in between battle? 

It will be much better on PC though.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 30, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> ^Okay,I sent them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT... wha..wa


----------



## Alien (Oct 30, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> It seems alright so far. There are texture problems but it will be much better on PC though.
> 
> I don't really like the some of the voice acting, some of the lines don't sound right. But it is reasonable
> 
> ...



PC version has the same textures as the console versions i think. That explains the small install size.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 30, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> WHAT... wha..wa



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaanWXcVnWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Oct 30, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> "Underwhelming".
> 
> The fuck were you expecting?



I haven't been following the game that closely but i was expecting at least some better animation work. Game still looks as clunky as Oblivion. Pretty sad for a 2011 RPG.

But classic Bethesda i guess.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2011)

the guy playing the leak kinda sucks at it. 

intro/tutorial throwing you right into the action against Imperials, giant spiders, bears and not lame ass rats. that's .

Ulfric you're shit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 30, 2011)

Horrid combat still, I will be playing as a witch so I think it will be different for me. Enimes get stabbed in the face and isn't faze by it


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 30, 2011)

From what everyone is complaining about, it sounds like the graphics in the game are much worse than the ones in the trailers and gameplay vids. I am sad now 

Was it that bad?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 30, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> From what everyone is complaining about, it sounds like the graphics in the game are much worse than the ones in the trailers and gameplay vids. I am sad now



Actually,it's the console version presented in a shitty re-encoded and uploaded to YouTube video.

Even Crysis would look bad in those conditions.

The textures are by far not that muddy,but they are not extraordinary or something like that.

And the edges of the shadows look funky.

The rest is good.




> *Ulfric you're shit. *



Wait,what?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> B*eginning of the game etc has leaked so be careful if you don't want to get spoiled*
> 
> Game looks a bit underwhelming from the few moments i glimpsed at.


were is it?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 30, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Actually,it's the console version presented in a shitty re-encoded and uploaded to YouTube video.
> 
> Even Crysis would look bad in those conditions.
> 
> ...



I could care less about shadows. What I care most about his gameplay (so long as it's better than Oblivion's ), the graphics (I'm hoping the graphics look as they were portrayed in the trailers and gameplay videos), and immersion. It might be difficult to gauge that due to the crappy uploading, though 

What's wrong with the animations, as well? They seemed fine in most of the gameplay videos.


----------



## Alien (Oct 30, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> were is it?



The links i used to watch it are dead because of copyright claims. Maybe Cuipy can help you out.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> The links i used to watch it are dead because of copyright claims. Maybe Cuipy can help you out.



Yeah,they are dead and I didn't save them.

Sorry..


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wait,what?


he got caught like a noob.

that quiet fellow sitting beside player in the cart.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

I need a link to a video of the leak.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> PC version has the same textures as the console versions i think. That explains the small install size.





> The PC version also gets higher res textures, larger render modes, and a bunch of other effects you can scale up if your machine is a beast





Unless Bethesda has said something else since then we should be getting some nice textures on the PC, if not then we'll just have to wait for a texture overhaul.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 30, 2011)

Edit: Never mind. Bethesda (Zenimax?) is working their ass off trying to keep this contained.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 30, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> he got caught like a noob.
> 
> that quiet fellow
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Well,shit happens.

It could have been a traitor you know.




Dionysus said:


>



Fuck yeah dude,I really did want to hear the song in the opening scene again.

It does wonders for the soul..


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

Eh, the intro doesn't really impress me to be honest.  Would have preferred something similar to Morrowind.  The voice acting is improved from Oblivion along with the animation.    Hopefully more gameplay footage is leaked soon.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, the intro doesn't really impress me to be honest.  Would have preferred something similar to Morrowind.  The voice acting is improved from Oblivion along with the animation. *   Hopefully more gameplay footage is leaked soon*.



Why?

I mean,we're so goddamn close to the release date and we already know so much..

Gotta keep the sense of discovery fresh.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 30, 2011)

I think this game is still gonna be great, because, let's face it, it's already looking, sounding, and playing much better than oblivion. I don't see why everyone is nitpicking at it.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

> Why?



Because I'm impatient and would like to get a better feel for the game.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm glad Bethesda's taking these videos down because each time I get tempted to watch the videos, I feel guilty, but when I click and find out that the video has been removed, I am so glad I didn't spoil myself 

Still haven't watched any of the intro video yet 
Hopefully Bethesda manages to remove all of them. Why must people post spoiler videos when they know the people who don't want to spoil the game cannot resist watching?  It's like crack.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

Hiroshi, give in to the temptation.  You won't regret it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 30, 2011)

why couldn't they copy Dark Soul's combat completely


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

Probably because Bethesda sucks at combat and can't copying it well.


----------



## Litho (Oct 30, 2011)

lol



> Today is Sundas, 30th of Frostfall
> 
> Today is The Emperor's Birthday
> On the 30th of Frostfall, the Emperor's Birthday was the most popular holiday of the year. Great traveling carnivals entertained the masses, while the aristocracy of Tamriel enjoyed the annual Goblin Chase on horseback.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 30, 2011)

And suddenly i don't feel so good about Skyrim like i was ya know with all this stuff leaking.


----------



## River Song (Oct 30, 2011)

I have blinders on untill 11/11/11


----------



## Lord Darkmaster (Oct 30, 2011)

All this stuff leaking is just making me want Skyrim more. I don't know what everyone's problem is. :/


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 30, 2011)

Its gonna be better on the PC anyway console versions never are as good as the PC version.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 30, 2011)

Dunno If I should cancel my pre-order and wait for it to be cheaper


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> why couldn't they copy Dark Soul's combat completely


what about hell no!


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 30, 2011)

Whatever the critics say about skyrim should not dampen your enjoyment of the game make your own judgements don't rely on others opinions


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2011)

just saw part of the intro ,it was awesome.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't decide if want to see the spoilers


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 30, 2011)

Whoever wrote that dialogue needs to be shot multiple times.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I can't decide if want to see the spoilers



Don't do it. It might sound like a good idea at first, but it's bitter sweet.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

Ignore Gnome and watch the leaked footage.

Kitsukaru, I agree.


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Its gonna be better on the PC anyway console versions never are as good as the PC version.



lol, yes Captain Fucking Obvious.

But i like playing on Console and thats all that really matters :3


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 30, 2011)

Urgh to buy Skyrim and Sonic is going to fuck up my pocket and Im still level 1 in oblivion >.>.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol, yes Captain Fucking Obvious.
> 
> But i like playing on Console and thats all that really matters :3


Controller+Couch 4life.



Eternal Goob said:


> Ignore Gnome



Is something you never want to do.


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2011)

Unless you want the wrath from the gods.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 30, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol, yes Captain Fucking Obvious.
> 
> But i like playing on Console and thats all that really matters :3



glad i'm not the only one who'd rather play on Consoles


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

> Controller+Couch 4life.



Mouse + Keyboard + Mods 4life



> Is something you never want to do.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2011)

Have fun with your driver issues and troubleshooting.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Mouse + Keyboard + Mods 4life


R u high?
The benefit of M+K is the control options are superior but for comfort? Controllers are comfortable as fuck on toast.
Especially that Wiimote + nunchuk set up, with one hand rubbing my dick and holding the wiimote at the same time while the other hand is picking my nose with the nunchuk.

Mouse + keyboard is never *that* comfortable.

Though Im still getting it for PC...maybe I can hook my wiimote up to the shit and play chilled.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

I've never had a driver issue.  I've yet to have any real troubleshooting with a modern game.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2011)

Shenanigans, nobody is that fortunate.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

ensoriki, I've yet to be feel uncomfortable with the Keyboard + mouse.  

Gnome, it's true.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2011)

I think PC gaming comfort comes down to your computer chair. I'm living in a dorm atm, so not going to happen.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> ensoriki, I've yet to be feel uncomfortable with the Keyboard + mouse.


It's not uncomfortable but it's not wiimote+nunchuk comfortable, that thing is ridiculous, you can scratch your back and your nipple while playing flawlessly, while sitting in a chair lined with some pillows off your bed.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2011)

"Wiimote+nunchuck" and "playing flawlessly", in the same sentence, have you gone mad? When I go to scratch my nipples playing the Wii, Link starts freaking out and slashing the wall, then falls off a cliff to his death or something.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> "Wiimote+nunchuck" and "playing flawlessly", in the same sentence, have you gone mad? When I go to scratch my nipples playing the Wii, Link starts freaking out and slashing the wall, then falls off a cliff to his death or something.



Thats cus you play waggle games.
I play shit with no motion controls 

Once the motion controls are gone it's the most comfortable shit ever.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2011)

What kind of games don't use waggle on the Wii when a nunchuck is involved? Most the ones I can think of also have a sideways wiimote scheme that works better, or lets you use a Gamecube controller.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What kind of games don't use waggle on the Wii when a nunchuck is involved? Most the ones I can think of also have a sideways wiimote scheme that works better, or lets you use a Gamecube controller.



Ones that want analog movement .
Sideways isn't as comfortable, and the Gamecube while more suited to more difficult gaming isn't as chill.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 30, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> Whoever wrote that dialogue needs to be shot multiple times.



The dialogue wasn't bad, just the voice acting, and not even the voice acting, but the timing. A lot of awkward pauses in conversations. XD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2011)

i will loot everything.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive been reading alot of comments on different forums about the leaked footage and some are complaining about the dialogue. 


Has anyone ever said "OMG I CANT WAIT TO HEAR SKYRIMS DIALOGUE"


That not what the game is about, and im kinda getting afraid that people are expecting a perfect game. Graphics, gameplay, and Excellent RPG elements are a great gaming expierence. It doesnt mean that there wont be flaws. 


Im terrified that once those Reviewers get their copies they are going to nitpick at EVERY LITTLE detail because the game has so much hype. 


No game has ever or will ever be perfect. 


So PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont nitpick every little thing guys


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 31, 2011)

So as this is my first ES game, is it fair to expect good dialogue/Voice acting for notable characters and passable( even mediocre at time) dialogue/voice acting for random bit part characters?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2011)

I actually ignore the voice acting for the most part.
-throw on subs
-listen to my own music
-play game
-realize 3 days have past.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 31, 2011)

I have music muted in Oblivion whole game sounds like shit.
Jeremy Soule got boring in Guild Wars.


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So as this is my first ES game, is it fair to expect good dialogue/Voice acting for notable characters and passable( even mediocre at time) dialogue/voice acting for random bit part characters?



It's best to expect nothing impressive regarding voice acting, that way you won't be disappointed.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 31, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Ive been reading alot of comments on different forums about the leaked footage and some are complaining about the dialogue.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever said "OMG I CANT WAIT TO HEAR SKYRIMS DIALOGUE"
> ...



THANK YOU. It's so upsetting to here people talk this way D: :

douche on youtube:
@xxubernewb no offense, but you're a 15 year old girl. I doubt you could begin to understand the experienced RPG and TES player's frustrations with Skyrim

WDF MAN! YOU SEXIST ASSHOLE! IVE BEEN PLAYING VIDEOGAMES SINCE I WAS 3 D:<

@xxubernewb It's not so much the fact that you're a girl, but more the fact that you're 15. I doubt you played morrowind at the age of 6 and appretiated it. Not even talking about turn based rpgs (even if TES never was one). The thing with mods is, it's easy to add new content like houses/models/NPCs but adding real features is a real pain in the ass and either takes months to make or is simply impossible. Hell, even getting rid of this horrid UI will probably take a couple of months

HORRID? you went too far man  calling an ES game horrid. If I was my character from oblivion, I'd shoot an arrow straight through your face and one hit you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2011)

it seem like we also have the choice to follow the imperial nord that was reading their name rather than the stormcloark leader at least that what i read in the beth forums.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 31, 2011)

@Konatachan  FUCK YES!!!! Im so glad someone agrees with me


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

> HORRID? you went too far man calling an ES game horrid.



He didn't call the game horrid from what I see, he just called the UI horrid which it is.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 31, 2011)

If Skyrim supports Move, I'd buy the Move kit in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 31, 2011)

>mentioning Skyrim and Move in the same sentence


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey guys, do you know already the differences between the PS3 and 360 versions?


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Hey guys, do you know already the differences between the PS3 and 360 versions?



There shouldn't be any I believe but I can't be sure since I usually ignore stuff about the console versions.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 31, 2011)

Wait for LensofTruth. Obsessing over visual differences are for fanboys.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 31, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> Wait for LensofTruth. Obsessing over visual differences are for fanboys.



or for people who have PS3's

i fuckin hate it when they brag about how much better PS3 graphics are better than 360s


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 31, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> or for people who have PS3's
> 
> i fuckin hate it when they brag about how much better PS3 graphics are better than 360s



Which is hardly the case since most multiplats look better on the 360, like Bayonetta for example. Its only been recently that developers learned how to design visuals for the PS3 correctly.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 31, 2011)

This image animated is fucking hilarious.  

Well, I'm so fucking excited for Skyrim. I'm glad it's coming out on a Friday... it's going to be a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 31, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> He didn't call the game horrid from what I see, he just called the UI horrid which it is.



Is the UI that bad? From the trailers one of the first things that I thought looked awesome was how simple and easy the UI seemed.


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

> Is the UI that bad?



In my eyes it is, Morrowind's UI was far better even if it didn't look visually appealing.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is the UI that bad? From the trailers one of the first things that I thought looked awesome was how simple and easy the UI seemed.



I agree totally. The UI is very accessible and slick 

Edit:


Eternal Goob said:


> He didn't call the game horrid from what I see, he just called the UI horrid which it is.


technicalities.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

And then we were discussing the UI for a game that isn't even out yet.


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

Morrowind's was far more accessible and quicker to get to stuff.

[YOUTUBE]rTWpUAhPA_c[/YOUTUBE]  

VS



Getting/finding the weapons and items is far easier in Morrowind in my opinion.  It may not look pretty but it worked extremely well.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 31, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Morrowind's was far more accessible and
> Getting/finding the weapons and items is far easier in Morrowind in my opinion.  It may not look pretty but it worked extremely well.



I never said Morrowind's UI wasn't extremely accessible, I simply stated my opinion that Skyrim's interface was extremely accessible as well.


----------



## River Song (Oct 31, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Morrowind's was far more accessible and quicker to get to stuff.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rTWpUAhPA_c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*Points at the Journal in Morrowind*  

That was really bad 

Personally I like Skyrim's way better


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 31, 2011)

River Song said:


> *Points at the Journal in Morrowind*
> 
> That was just terrible
> 
> Personally I like Skyrim's way better



don't even talk about that fuckin Journal


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with the Goober. Morrowind's UI gave you access to a lot of information at once, and you could hop from one thing to the other really quickly. Skyrim's doesn't give you nearly as much easy access nor feedback to changes as the TES 3 system.

I'd have preferred tweaks to the Morrowind system. It was like... say Win XP. You can make the panels and interface more intuitive, but just simplifying (like in Skyrim) means, over the whole like of the game, you need to jump back and forth between menus. Imagine the Skyrim UI, but each sub-menu is a window that you can maximize, minimize, arrange in any pattern you see fit. You can zoom in and you on the map window, you can zoom around on the skill window, and so on. Put on an item, and in another window you immediately get feedback as to what that does, including your look.

I think a small part of the problem is that the Morrowind UI looks intimidating to newbies. It just punches you in the face with information. However... once you know what's what, you don't want to go back to menu switching, scrolling down for that weapon.

The main part of the problem is... you can make the menu system work as it is in Morrowind (but improved), but this would be hell for console people. On the PC, having the mouse and keyboard means the window approach works well. So, they just give everyone the menu system that works well for consoles.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> The main part of the problem is... you can make the menu system work as it is in Morrowind (but improved), but this would be hell for console people. On the PC, having the mouse and keyboard means the window approach works well. So, they just give everyone the menu system that works well for consoles.



Exactly and it makes sense, since that UI works just as well on the PC as it does on the console.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 31, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Exactly and it makes sense, since that UI works just as well on the PC as it does on the console.


No. It's just lazy programming. They can do better on PC. (Perhaps a symptom of horrible project management skills in the games industry. No time to polish each version, and no time to properly finish, so we get patch after patch.)

At the very least, open up the game enough to allow more mod control over the menus, stats and stuff.


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

> *Points at the Journal in Morrowind*



I stopped using the Journal after a while.  



> At the very least, open up the game enough to allow more mod control over the menus, stats and stuff.



That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Litho (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone know of a link to the leaked footage that still works?


----------



## konatachan (Oct 31, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Exactly and it makes sense, since that UI works just as well on the PC as it does on the console.



glad to see other people who don't have a problem with the UI.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 31, 2011)

I couldn't stand all the scrolling i needed to do with the Oblivion UI. It was horrible with the console version. A mod for the PC version made bearable by making all the text smaller so more can fit on a page.

Skyrim's UI seems a little better since they split a lot of the items up in many different category tabs.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> No. It's just lazy programming. They can do better on PC. (Perhaps a symptom of horrible project management skills in the games industry. No time to polish each version, and no time to properly finish, so we get patch after patch.)
> 
> At the very least, open up the game enough to allow more mod control over the menus, stats and stuff.



So basically, it's lazy programming to not make gigantic changes between the console version and the pc version? Well I guess Bethesda owes you an apology for thinking they only had to make one game.

Seriously, if you had to release anything in three formats, wouldn't it make sense to make those as close to each other as possible? It's simple efficiency.

And Bethesda do open up their game to modders, it's one of the things they're widely respected for. There were numerous UI mods for both Morrowind and Oblivion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2011)

River Song said:


> *Points at the Journal in Morrowind*
> 
> That was really bad
> 
> Personally I like Skyrim's way better


and Morrowind shitty map.


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

> Skyrim, the latest iteration in Bethesda's critically acclaimed Elder Scrolls RPG series, launches in just 11 days, and according to new research from Ipsos Gameplan Insights, the much anticipated game is demonstrating higher levels of stickiness than other huge franchises, even if the title's raw sales don't match up with a game like Call of Duty.
> 
> "Among franchises tracked in the last 12 months, Elder Scrolls has the highest average conversion of Awareness to Purchase Intent: meaning a Franchise Engagement Ratio (FER) score of .563. Since January 2011, not only has Awareness for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim doubled, but Purchase Intent has doubled as well," noted Ipsos in its report. "As a result, it has maintained an impressive conversion ratio and is growing at the ideal scale."
> 
> "While the sales ceiling for Elder Scrolls may be lower than powerhouse franchises such as Call of Duty and Madden, it has an avid and growing fanbase and a bright future. Assuming Skyrim receives the critical acclaim that many in the industry are predicting, loyal fans will continue to evangelize the franchise to friends and family. This bottom up approach takes time to develop (the first Elder Scrolls launched in 1994), but clearly Bethesda has developed a rock solid foundation and has identified a winning formula for a successful and healthy video game franchise."





Somewhat interesting I suppose.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Yet more proof, Skyrim is for casuals, no doubt.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> I agree with the Goober. Morrowind's UI gave you access to a lot of information at once, and you could hop from one thing to the other really quickly. Skyrim's doesn't give you nearly as much easy access nor feedback to changes as the TES 3 system.
> 
> I'd have preferred tweaks to the Morrowind system. It was like... say Win XP. You can make the panels and interface more intuitive, but just simplifying (like in Skyrim) means, over the whole like of the game, you need to jump back and forth between menus. Imagine the Skyrim UI, but each sub-menu is a window that you can maximize, minimize, arrange in any pattern you see fit. You can zoom in and you on the map window, you can zoom around on the skill window, and so on. Put on an item, and in another window you immediately get feedback as to what that does, including your look.
> 
> ...




The Elder Scroll for the win to bad, i will be dead before The Elder Scroll VI:Valenwood is released.


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

> The Elder Scroll for the win to bad i will be dead before The Elder Scroll VI:Valenwood is released.



Why would you be dead?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 31, 2011)

Fiona said:


> >mentioning Skyrim and Move in the same sentence







Linkdarkside said:


> The Elder Scroll for the win to bad, i will be dead before The Elder Scroll VI: *Summerset Isles* is released.



Fixed 

Anyway, I don't see why people are criticizing the UI. It may not be as quick and clear cut as Morrowind's, but I love the visual detail it offers and the overall style of it. A rather nice touch if you ask me. Plus, I'm one of the few who enjoys going through my items numerous times, though Oblivion's laundry list was slightly annoying when trying to access my soul gems and Varla stones (which I obviously duped ) since I had about 15000 fucking keys 
Skyrim's UI looks promising nonetheless, especially since it's organized into more reasonable and distinguishable categories.


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2011)

That dragon is so badass, but I thought it was attached to the base. 
That base looks so cheap and the way it sits on it looks so flimsy. 
I don't know if I should get it or wait for it to go down in price. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcQFc5La_KM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP8slKkJnh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (Nov 1, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> -pointless snide sarcasm-
> 
> Efficiency and corner cutting vs. customer demands. I think I'm not going to win the concessions as droves are queuing up on Steam. I'd still hope most players would side with the idea of a better game (in theory; I-want-it-now syndrome will overcome solidarity) vs. sensitivity to the workload of developers.



Ok, first, how are Bethesda cutting corners? By not redoing an entire part of the game to make it menus a little nicer for PC gamers? That's adding corners, not cutting them. Cutting them would be leaving entire portions of the game unfinished in order to release it at less cost. As it is, the UI is complete, thus it's more efficient to release it as is, than redo it for you. Since apparently you're the only one who really cares all that much. Because "I-want-it-now syndrome", as you call it, just means that people don't care that Bethesda didn't reprogram the entire UI for the PC. In the end, most people are willing to give such concessions to the programmers.



> Do you really think UI changes for a substantial number of customers--because the input hardware allows for a much more elegant system--is that big a fuss? They have loads of expert programmers, loads of money, 3 + years of time... They have the spiffy new menus already designed; allowing for rendering in multiple windows is something they've demonstrated in Morrowind (ie. they know how to do it). 1 + 1.



And it's completely different from what it is in Skyrim. Thus, what you're asking for them is to get rid of their current UI in favor of one that is nothing like the one they already have. You want them to rip out a large chunk of the game, redo it completely, and then work it back into the game.



> (And, yes, I do program. Yes, I have made GUIs for my programs. Yes, I have made programs that renders multiple objects in windows. But, no, I'm not an efficient, nor an expert.)



Then you'd know, that even small changes to a program require you to make adjustments to the entire program.



> Actually, this idea is pervasive in gaming. Gamers take a lot of... I don't want to call it abuse, but something similar. (Certain communities give abuse to get things changed.) In other areas of software, vendors put a lot of effort to get things running well under a variety of hardware and OS configurations. I suppose it comes with the territory of having captive audiences as people line up like zombies to buy the game no matter if its polished. There are some game developers that get it. In fact, Eidos sent Human Revolution to an external developer () to make a substantial number of changes for PC. The UI, support for DX 11 and other options. Other developers do all this in-house, if they have the numbers.
> 
> Since Bethesda isn't bothering with DX 11 support and a host of other things, I might just stick to the claim that, relative to other developers, they are lazy. (Some would use the term consolization, but I prefer the more honest statement.)



When people discuss abuse, they usually are discussing things like horrible DRM, intrusive required software, and online access codes, not the fact that a game company decided to not make a separate game for the PC. That's not abuse. It doesn't deny the player any experience, nor does it do anything truly harmful to the player. It simply says they don't care enough about your opinion to change an entire game to fit your wants.

If you really hate the UI enough to have you screaming at people want the game, then don't buy the game. But don't complain when people don't exactly follow your lead.


----------



## LMJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Skyrim has been leaked and the game is 6 gigs in size. Damn, they must have some sick data compression.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 1, 2011)

Holy shit, you serious?!


----------



## Alien (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah its out


----------



## Alien (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmm, unless the rlslog is fake.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Ah fuck.  I'm really tempted to get the leak.


----------



## Utz (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm going to have to restrain myself from getting this as soon as it's released . It's unfortunate, but I know I'll spend way too much time on it when I can't afford to the next couple weeks with end of semester work piling up .__. 

But come winter break.........


----------



## Alien (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't find any confirmation. Tis a fake


----------



## Fiona (Nov 1, 2011)

Someone is gonna get it and post in this thread 



and i will cry tears of blood as i read the spoilers


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Utz:  For PC or consoles?  



Alien said:


> I can't find any confirmation. Tis a fake





Fiona, I certainly will be posting spoilers.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh no i meant like a leaked game. 


I wont be on here for like a week once i get the game


----------



## Helix (Nov 1, 2011)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP8slKkJnh0[/YOUTUBE]



That's not the good unboxing video. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q98Ijit7mrE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Oh no i meant like a leaked game.
> 
> 
> I wont be on here for like a week once i get the game



Not even Skyrim will keep me away from NF.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 1, 2011)

I am playing with the idea of posting my adventures like everyone else but i dont want it to ruin the exploration factor for myself


----------



## Eki (Nov 1, 2011)

dat dragon


----------



## Fiona (Nov 1, 2011)

No,there will be, since places like gamestop and other similar stores will get it days in advance someone will shoplift a few copies or mom and pop shops will sell them early from under the counter


----------



## Fiona (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh i know that, i was talking about the console versions


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Oh i know that, i was talking about the console versions



Oh,the console version is already leaked and out for the XBox 360..


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Lamb, whatever it is it is awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2011)

Skyrim stream!


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Sweet mother of god.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh the music,the freaking music..


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

It's beyond epic.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Skyrim stream!



OMG

i'm watching this shit till it gets taken down


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh the music,the freaking music..



theres music

god damn my soundless computer


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Not so sure about this...


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

CMX 

Aww fuck.  It's offline.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

I watched a guy ride around on a horse and for some reason he couldn't attack while on the horse. Then he gets off the horse and gets effortlessly killed by some bandit.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

oh shit they took it down

well that was still pretty awesome


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I watched a guy ride around on a horse and for some reason he couldn't attack while on the horse. Then he gets off the horse and gets effortlessly killed by some bandit.



1. you could never fight on horses in the elder scrolls game so thats not a big deal

2.the dude obviouly isn't that good


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I watched a guy ride around on a horse and for some reason he couldn't attack while on the horse. Then he gets off the horse and gets effortlessly killed by some bandit.



Attacking from a horse would be very difficult so it's understandable that he couldn't.  

This character was just a beginner so it's easy to see why he would get his ass kicked.  



Cokie the Clown said:


> oh shit they took it down
> 
> well that was still pretty awesome



Refresh it and you'll be able to watch it from the beginning.  It's nearly an hour long video with the first 23 minutes being that gameplay footage that was leaked earlier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

You should be able to attack from a horse though. What the hell?


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should be able to attack from a horse though. What the hell?



Eh, it's not a big deal at all to be honest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah it is. I mean you're riding around on a horse and meet some bandits and ...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should be able to attack from a horse though. What the hell?



Most games don't even have in-game rideable horses..


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah i never really felt a desire to fight on a horse

i'd probably suck like in Assassins Creed anyway


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah it is. I mean you're riding around on a horse and meet some bandits and ...



.... get off and rape them


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Stop making shitty excuses.


I didn't get to see much of the combat; maybe I'll look at some youtube videos and then come back so I can rage.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 1, 2011)

Is there a game out there that actually has good mounted combat? o.O



Eternal Goob said:


> Refresh it and you'll be able to watch it from the beginning.  It's nearly an hour long video with the first 23 minutes being that gameplay footage that was leaked earlier.



HOW YOU DO DIS?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Nov 1, 2011)

I remember being able to shoot enemies from horseback in RDR with little difficulty. Deadeye probably helped a lot with that, though.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Lamb said:


> HOW YOU DO DIS?



They got rid of the videos I'm guessing.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> I remember being able to shoot enemies from horseback in RDR with little difficulty. Deadeye probably helped a lot with that, though.



i'm pretty sure this is the only game that was cool to fight on horse back

probably cause its a western game though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Castlevania on the PS3 lets you fight on horseback.


----------



## Litho (Nov 1, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> They got rid of the videos I'm guessing.



Goddamnit missed it again, like the leaked beginning.

I guess I should start spending _even more_ time on the internet :amazed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Keep your click hand strong, man. Stay on the Internet 24/7.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> i'm pretty sure this is the only game that was cool to fight on horse back
> 
> probably cause its a western game though



I loved riding a horse while shooting arrows at enemies in Majora's Mask.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Castlevania on the PS3 lets you fight on horseback.



lol castlevania
i haven't played that since symphony of the night


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

How about Darksiders?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How about Darksiders?



got bored of that game within the first 10 minites

thank god i didn't actually buy it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Granted I didn't play all of the side missions, nor have I returned to the game after completion for extra content, but it was pretty fun.

Needed more RPG elements.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Granted I didn't play all of the side missions, nor have I returned to the game after completion for extra content, but it was pretty fun.
> 
> Needed more RPG elements.



Heard the second is far more RPG heavy compared to the first, I can't wait personally.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 1, 2011)

jesus christ I can't stand it anymore I wish you would just come out already


----------



## Fiona (Nov 1, 2011)

My boss is playing with the idea of opening a box of skyrim discs when they come in and playing it at the store


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Heard the second is far more RPG heavy compared to the first, I can't wait personally.



Fuckin' a, man. I can't wait to play Death.


----------



## konatachan (Nov 1, 2011)

Fiona said:


> My boss is playing with the idea of opening a box of skyrim discs when they come in and playing it at the store



nene, I can't wait til i'm old enough to work at gamestop :33


----------



## Awesome (Nov 1, 2011)

Fiona said:


> My boss is playing with the idea of opening a box of skyrim discs when they come in and playing it at the store



Time to get a job at Gamestop


----------



## Litho (Nov 1, 2011)

Meh, people with jobs have less time to actually play 

Unless you'll just quit the day it comes out.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 1, 2011)

I barely have time to play as it is. I already have a job and go to college


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2011)

This game can wait now, enjoying my Uncharted 3 time.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2011)

I just realized, Daylight savings time is coming up. Skyrim will be delayed 1 hour, fml.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This game can wait now, enjoying my Uncharted 3 time.



That game as good as some people say? I've heard its fanboys talking shit on Gears 3 AND Batman AND Skyrim...


----------



## serger989 (Nov 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> That game as good as some people say? I've heard its fanboys talking shit on Gears 3 AND Batman AND Skyrim...



Oh it's that good... It's not just fanboys, it's really that good of a game. Maybe not to trash talk but to me Uncharted is a kind of unparalleled experience in terms of gaming. The second is tied as the top game I've ever played next to Baldur's Gate 2 (I've yet to beat UC3, probably will have it beat on the weekend, been a bit busy, still godlike so far). I expect Skyrim to be in my top 10 games though preordered that shit the day I could, paid in full for pc and ps3 copy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DKXcLo_t1s[/YOUTUBE]

so much win...


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DKXcLo_t1s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> so much win...



No longer available.  :/


----------



## Eki (Nov 1, 2011)

boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 1, 2011)

10 more days.

Le'sigh

I can haz a timemachine, plox?


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

> I can haz a timemachine, plox?



Man up and wait patiently.


----------



## Eki (Nov 1, 2011)

next week is almost here bro's


----------



## Alien (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuHeTfy7gSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 1, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Man up and wait patiently.



Implying that a timemachine wouldnt have any other uses besides getting me skyrim sooner


----------



## Eki (Nov 1, 2011)

Nose picking just became an epic adventure


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuHeTfy7gSY[/YOUTUBE]



It's beautiful.



Wolfarus said:


> Implying that a timemachine wouldnt have any other uses besides getting me skyrim sooner


----------



## serger989 (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:
			
		

> It's beautiful.



For 4 minutes, I was a viking.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

Thats the ringtone on my fone 


Thank you ringtone app for android 



Also, we got in our skyrim merchant package today  


I has a lanyard :33


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Keep it its its wraper, or something that protects it.

Wait a cple years, sell it on ebay.

Profit.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

/already has it on her key ring


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

What a shame, you could have made a profit of a few cents.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

Oblivion is proving to be a great distraction


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> What a shame, you could have made a profit of a few cents.



Ya never know. Merchant goodies can be worth a few bucks after awhile, especially for something as big as a new ES game. 

Having beat morrowind (again) i started on another playthru oblivion. again. 

10 days cant pass fast enough


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

I just became the arena grand champion 


Though i felt like i was cheating cause it was so easy. 


The breton born under the sign of the apprentice and given the sign of the mage is so haxed its ridiculous 

SO MUCH MAGICKA  

I can spam level 50 destruction spells and it doesnt even take away like 1/4th of my magicka, combine that with my magicka boosting , willpower fortifying, intelligence fortifying and spell absorbtion sigil stones and im god


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I just became the arena grand champion
> 
> 
> Though i felt like i was cheating cause it was so easy.
> ...



"Ugh.. spellcasters. Just get up close and stab her a few times. That'll teach her"


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

If you can get close enough :ho


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> If you can get close enough :ho



I have that "grey ward" shield from my run in the arena. Your spells wont do shit 

-stabbity stab stab-


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

I still have my Umbra sword :ho


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I still have my Umbra sword :ho



All that does is help you soultrap. Wont do you much good if you cant kill me with spells (that shield gives me 100% magic resist, incase you didnt know)

So.. we have a caster who's spells dont work.. going up against a nord warrior with a nice, sharp blade.

Whooz gonna win?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

And the winnar is wolfy, by the power of an arena mod!



Its otay, fio. I wont think less of you


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

Ima gets my skyrim and ima poo on your skyrim character with my skyrim character


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xptsrgf2sM[/YOUTUBE]

Something like that? 

Nooooooooo!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

The soundtrack for Skyrim is out.

This is the prologue,the Sovngarde (Nord Valhalla ) chant..


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IreGuftMaVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Neat 

Hope that mod'ers once again incorporate the celestial aeon project into skyrim. A few of those songs are just earworm-tastic, especially the "battle" songs


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

So I have been listening to some songs off the makeshift OST.

Wow.

This has got to be one of the greatest OST's ever made for a game..ever.

It even easily beats the DE:HR one,which was one of the best of this year.

It reminds me of the old days of Baldur's Gate and Icewind Dale if some of you played those.

It's just..wow.

I can't really convey how good the OST is or just how much atmosphere it just exudes.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Lamb (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, I kinda hate that all generic nords sound like people doing bad Arnold Schwarzenegger impressions.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Bethesda seems to be taking down unauthorized streams pretty quickly.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 2, 2011)

some spoilers


----------



## Lamb (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda seems to be taking down unauthorized streams pretty quickly.


I got to see the full hour and twenty mins of the first part. Shit was ballin'. 


Linkdarkside said:


> some spoilers



you should like, reupload that image to something, instead of linking to 4chan, or something.


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2011)

fuck i want this game 

reminds me of those old school rpg games 

been replaying oblivion


----------



## Litho (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> ............



You! Wench! Thou shalt immediately tell me what anime that .gif is from, lest I smack you into Oblivion!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

I am gonna try this game.


And I'm pretty sure I'll hate its guts.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

That's a possibility, but you could also grow to love the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Anything's possible.





Just not that. 


Unless it's cool, like Ultima. That was all right. I played through both Ultima VIII and Ultima IX.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm sure that you'll like Skyrim then.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm sure that you'll like Skyrim then.



He didn't like Morrowind.

He has no place being here.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> He didn't like Morrowind.
> 
> He has no place being here.



He only played about 15 or so minutes of it.  

That's not long enough to form a proper opinion.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> He only played about 15 or so minutes of it.
> 
> That's not long enough to form a proper opinion.



CrazyMoronX,could you please tell us how you really feel about it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd have to revisit the game. My opinions on gaming have all fundamentally changed since I last played Morrowind.


But for the worse. Really, I will probably hate it at least 100 times more now. It'd be like swallowing gallons of scalding-hot semen directly from Satan's penis while getting ramrodded by a 50-foot-long pitchfork.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd have to revisit the game. My opinions on gaming have all fundamentally changed since I last played Morrowind.
> 
> 
> But for the worse. Really, I will probably hate it at least 100 times more now. It'd be like swallowing gallons of scalding-hot semen directly from Satan's penis while getting ramrodded by a 50-foot-long pitchfork.



I respect an honest man.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 2, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> He didn't like Morrowind.
> 
> He has no place being here.



i did not liked Morrowind either but loved Oblivion.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd have to revisit the game. My opinions on gaming have all fundamentally changed since I last played Morrowind.
> 
> 
> But for the worse. Really, I will probably hate it at least 100 times more now. It'd be like swallowing gallons of scalding-hot semen directly from Satan's penis while getting ramrodded by a 50-foot-long pitchfork.



Bill Hicks? Is that you?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i did not liked Morrowind either but loved Oblivion.



Oh I know about that.

We had quite a chat about it,remember..

It's all in good fun,please remember that folks.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

/just realized the insignia on all the main gates in the imperial city have the skyrim logo 


Slowpoke.jpg


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> /just realized the insignia on all the main gates in the imperial city have the skyrim logo
> 
> 
> Slowpoke.jpg





**


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> /just realized the insignia on all the main gates in the imperial city have the skyrim logo
> 
> 
> Slowpoke.jpg



That's because it's the Imperial symbol,but it's used in Skyrim without the Amulet of Kings bit because the pact between Akatosh and humans is over.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

And we'll all promptly ignore you


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That's because it's the Imperial symbol,but it's used in Skyrim without the Amulet of Kings bit because the pact between Akatosh and humans is over.



why is the pact over? did i miss something in oblivion? might be in the main quest that i haven't done in ages xD


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Muk said:


> why is the pact over? did i miss something in oblivion? might be in the main quest that i haven't done in ages xD



Yes,the main quest.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> And we'll all promptly ignore you



I won't ignore him.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

> I mean, if there's an actual demo I would try that out first, but I don't know if there is one or not.



No demo for this game as far as I know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

They're practically mailing me a letter asking me to pirate their software.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 2, 2011)

The PC version isn't leaked as far as I know, just the 360. Anyway it'd have to be registered on Steam.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 2, 2011)

> Hello,
> 
> As you've pre-ordered The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, we wanted to let you know that Bethesda, the game's manufacturer, have been in touch with us.
> 
> They've confirmed that all customers who pre-order The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim from Amazon.co.uk will receive a 'Premium Quality World Map' included in the game box.


 Meh...


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

I am so tempted to order the collectors now 


Im addicted to my current oblivion playthrough and suddenly spending that much doesnt sound so crazy


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Meh...



Yeh, thats part of the reason why i decided not to go w/ the CE for skyrim.

The stuff you get for $150 is rather insulting, to be honest. A dragon statue, an artbook, a prettier gamebox, a map and the ost.

Now diablo 3, on the other hand.. the CE for that is priced at $100 and you get :

A diablo skull statue, a soulstone 4gig usb (which comes with the full verions of d2 and its expansion), a behind-the-scenes dvd/bluray set , a cple of in-game items for d3, wow and sc2, an artbook AND an ost.

Methinks bethesda royally drop'd the ball on CE price/content


----------



## Litho (Nov 2, 2011)

So it was said that werewolves weren't in... and now it appears that they are?
There are two screenshots that proove there is at least one werewolf in the game, and you're supposed to kill him for a quest, but he asks for his life and says he could be a good ally. This is likely a deadric shrine mission, and there is a Ring of Hircine that involves lycantropy.

Also (spoiler):


> When joining the Companions, you find out that the Circle are all werewolves. I imagine you become one once you advance far enough in that faction.


The circle is part of the companions like the shield-brothers or whatever they were called.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

"Werewolf?"

"I dont know, you had him last.."


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 2, 2011)

Litho said:


> So it was said that werewolves weren't in... and now it appears that they are?
> There are two screenshots that proove there is at least one werewolf in the game, and you're supposed to kill him for a quest, but he asks for his life and says he could be a good ally. This is likely a deadric shrine mission, and there is a Ring of Hircine that involves lycantropy.
> 
> Also (spoiler):
> ...





Joy...I have rarely felt such joy in my life 

How much longer must I endure without this game?!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

Werewolves 



werewolves versus Vampire mission. 


Im calling it


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Werewolves
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, please. pek


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

Choose your side and reap the rewards. 


Reward for helping the vampire? Ring that increases your powers by 10 points at night 

Reward for helping the Werewolves? Ring that grants Night eye


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Litho,I would have liked to find out that on my own,since,you know,it's a pretty huge fucking spoiler.

Spoiler your shit people.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

sorry ciupy


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Werewolves and Vampires in my Skyrim? Time for some bad fanfiction, can't wait.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 2, 2011)

What do you get for killing both of them. I enjoy me some vampire/werewolf extermination.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

I GUARANTEE there will be a questline where you get gold and rewards for becoming a vampire/werewolf hunter


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Id rather have a werewolf companion.

"Sick em' fido!"


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

No, because then he would transform into a person during the day, and it would be awkward.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No, because then he would transform into a person during the day, and it would be awkward.



Then id just call him Fidoellan, which is a perfectly acceptable human name


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

"did i eat someone last night?" 



"yeah dude it was crazy"


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Do the companions level up as you do? Thats one of the main things i never liked about npc companions in games like this. After a certain point, both you and the hostile mobs/npc's you face start raping your poor lil' buddy, because he/she wasnt designed to more or less keep up with you in terms of power and ability.

If they keep up with you in skyrim, i might consider getting 1, if for nothing else as a packmule, so i dont have to head back to town so much to sell my lootz.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

If you get a werewolf pet, it's only fair if I can have a vampire pet as well.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

oh the possibilities


----------



## God Hand (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> "did i eat someone last night?"
> 
> 
> 
> "yeah dude it was crazy"




Lol.....Lycanthropy, the new alcohol.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

"Do you have a lil captain lycan in you?"


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate werewolves.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

Goob hates werewolves


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hate werewolves.



Then kill the motherfuckers.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Another stream:


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Alduin O_o


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 2, 2011)

holy fuck. not watching that.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So.. a combat option called RAPE.. err..


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

The player sure is getting his ass kicked. 

Wolf:


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Alduin O_o




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes,it's early in the main quest I think.




Just a dragon encounter..

The guy thinks he can just power his way though that one with basic weapons and armor and basic spells.

L.O.L. 

Wolfarus:

You can name your favorite items and spells in the Favorites tab in the inventory.

Also,I think that's either a custom-made enchanted sword,or he named his Favorites link that way.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dumb cunt is using archery when it is level 16.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The player sure is getting his ass kicked.
> 
> Wolf:



Im serious! I watched a few seconds of it, just out of curiosity.. and i see that pop up in the wheel of choices. I mean, wtf lol


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

*clicked link* 


>guys yells, dies, and then burps loudly into mic.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Wolf, yeah.  I was surprised as hell by it.  Either a developer was having fun or we can name a spell.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Im serious! I watched a few seconds of it, just out of curiosity.. and i see that pop up in the wheel of choices. I mean, wtf lol



Wolfarus:

You can name your favorite items and spells in the Favorites tab in the inventory.

Also,I think that's either a custom-made enchanted sword,or he named his Favorites link that way.


Also that dude getting owned is funny as all heck..


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wolf, yeah.  I was surprised as hell by it.  Either a developer was having fun or we can name a spell.



Its prob. the 2nd option.

-enemy spellcaster running at you-

Ok lets go over my choices..

bow..sword..spell..AHA! Thats the one im going to use!

-selects RAPE-


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So he won.  Took him long enough.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

He's over-encumbered. :universalryoma


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So he won.  Took him long enough.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Well,aside from all the fun seeing him fail,I noticed you can take from dragons their scales and their bones..

I think we already saw a dragonscale armor in the promo videos,but we didn't see the dragonbone armor one!


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure if we'll have a dragonbone armor.  Has it been confirmed?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if we'll have a dragonbone armor.  Has it been confirmed?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes,the ultimate blacksmithing perk is for making dragon weapons,either scale or bone.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

this is hilarious


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,the ultimate crafting perk is for making dragon weapons,either scale or bone.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, I would imagine dragonbone being light armor then.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I would imagine dragonbone being light armor then.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually,dragonscale is light I think

Dragonbone is heavy plate armor.

This is how it looks like:


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I certainly hope it will be. 

But i will stick with my cloak and dagger look


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've read too many fanfictions where dragonscale armor is the best.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

im never gonna get it  



The armorer skill is one that im never gonna use


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> im never gonna get it
> 
> 
> 
> The armorer skill is one that im never gonna use



Well,I am going all out Paladin,with heavy armor,shield,short sword,smithing,speech and healing spells.

But why aren't you going to use it?


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

It's over.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's over.



Yeah,it was quite fun though.

I wish I could've seen it from the beginning.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

was it taken down?


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get more streams.

Fiona, no.  He shut it off.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh ok. 


I had a funny thought if it was taken down


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2011)

Remember, remember, the 11th of November, the Daedra and goblins you fought.
I know of no reason that Skyrim this season shouldn’t or wouldn’t be bought.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Remember, remember, the 11th of November, the Daedra and goblins you fought.
> I know of no reason that Skyrim this season shouldn’t or wouldn’t be bought.



Tis beautiful. 

Edit:

Heck,we can pre-order the soundtrack right now:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 3, 2011)

Litho said:


> So it was said that werewolves weren't in... and now it appears that they are?
> There are two screenshots that proove there is at least one werewolf in the game, and you're supposed to kill him for a quest, but he asks for his life and says he could be a good ally. This is likely a deadric shrine mission, and there is a Ring of Hircine that involves lycantropy.
> 
> Also (spoiler):
> ...




Werewolf turning I.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2011)

hmm i loved the dragon armor 

but it takes fucking forever to level up your blacksmithing  at least it did in oblivion


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2011)

Muk said:


> hmm i loved the dragon armor
> 
> but it takes fucking forever to level up your blacksmithing  at least it did in oblivion



Yes,it's a level 100-requisite blacksmithing perk.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 3, 2011)

Yup, def sticking with my basic cloak and hood  


What else is an assassin gonna where? :ho


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 3, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Yup, def sticking with my basic cloak and hood
> What else is an assassin gonna where? :ho



Bikini armor. Standard fare for all female rpg charactes, and quite a few fantasy-themed anime's


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 3, 2011)

Eight more fucking days, from mid-2007.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Eight more fucking days, from mid-2007.



They are usually the longest,especially the last day..


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2011)

Litho said:


> All apologies.



It's okay.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,it's a level 100-requisite blacksmithing perk.



i found a way to lvl up my armoring a little faster 

at least in oblivion, no idea how i'll do it in skyrim

but in oblivion, i'll use my flaming weapons to burn my enemies armor to durability 0 and use my repair hammer to repair it 

then sell it


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> They are usually the longest,especially the last day..



For me the last day goes by quickly, I kinda forget about what is going to be released the next day.  :33


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link Ciupy.  :33


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry,already taken.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjkELm3K02k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2011)

I love how everyone attacks you if you attack a child.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2011)

The Sound of Skyrim video released by Bethesda:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLnPwnJJcFQ&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]

As I have said,the music is by far Jeremy Soule's best.

It's incredible.

It's the first game I actually want to buy a soundtrack of.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 3, 2011)

> The women are big and burly; and have beards.


what the hell 

and that is the most manly choir of all time.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 3, 2011)

immortal Bastard children


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I love how everyone attacks you if you attack a child.



I know, wtf, never happens to me in real life.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 3, 2011)

although, dat mace


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2011)

130 pics from the XBox 360 version,for those wondering what it looks like.

And that's it.

I am done watching and posting spoilers.

Heck,I don't even think I will come here until 11.11.11. anymore.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 3, 2011)

ciupy dont leave us


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> 130 pics from the XBox 360 version,for those wondering what it looks like.
> 
> And that's it.
> 
> ...



Would prefer to see some PC screen shots now.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 3, 2011)

Goob, stop being picky


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Would prefer to see some PC screen shots now.



Not until the 11.11.11 release date.

But even so,it's beautiful,incredibly atmospheric even on the 360.

You shoud see when the night comes,with those glowing bugs in front of you,the mountains stretching ahead,with the clouds and the snow and above all,the aurora borealis.

Fucking awesome.


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not being picky, I just want to see how the game I purchased looks on my platform of choice.  

Ciupy, yeah.  Saw that video you posted earlier and I loved the glowing bugs.  Though I'll probably adjust the lightning to make it a bit darker.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 3, 2011)

So in a fit of stupidity, Skyrim has been nominated for the VGAs GOTY


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 3, 2011)

And Dragon Age 2 is the greatest RPG of all time


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2011)

Lamb said:


> So in a fit of stupidity, Skyrim has been nominated for the VGAs GOTY



The VGAs sure do like jumping the gun.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 3, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> And Dragon Age 2 is the greatest RPG of all time


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 3, 2011)

Fiona said:


> immortal Bastard children



Dont worry, im sure they'll release a mod and you'll be able to.. oh wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

I tried to find my Morrowind CDs last night but I couldn't.



Then I remembered I threw them in the trash a few weeks back.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 3, 2011)

River Song said:


> I have blinders on untill 11/11/11



That's pretty much how I'm rollin', and even then, since I'm not getting it until after Black Friday (work-related issues), I'm mostly only keeping my finger on the pulse, in case there are any game-breakers or whatnot, and if so, how long it takes for patches and whatnot.



Frostman said:


> I couldn't stand all the scrolling i needed to do with the Oblivion UI. It was horrible with the console version. A mod for the PC version made bearable by making all the text smaller so more can fit on a page.



Yeah, as someone who owns Oblivion GOTY on both PC and PS3, I can say from personal experience that it was a case of a UI that worked better on PC than on console.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I watched a guy ride around on a horse and for some reason he couldn't attack while on the horse.



Yeah, N64 Zelda did horseback combat just fine. Still, it's not what I'm getting Skyrim for, so it's by no means a deal-breaker.


----------



## Litho (Nov 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I tried to find my Morrowind CDs last night but I couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remembered I threw them in the trash a few weeks back.



You _crazy moron_ !


----------



## konatachan (Nov 3, 2011)

GUY WHY 8 DAYS ITS GONNA TAKE FOREVER D:<!!!!!!


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 3, 2011)

Has there been any more gameplay vids released? I just watched the two behind the scene clips on gametrailers, and i saw alot of gameplay I havent seen before


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Litho said:


> You _crazy moron_ !





Well, I will play the extended demo of Skyrim when I get the chance.



Not sure when that will be though.


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2011)

SLAY DAT DRAGON SON


----------



## Fiona (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh god.



Im working the midnight release of Skyrim


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2011)

> Im working the midnight release of Skyrim



That's good for you, you'll be handing out Skyrim to people.  :33


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2011)

lol

To go to midnight release or to just get it in the afternoon. Hmmm


----------



## Awesome (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll be buying it on Friday and probably play it on Sunday when I have some free time. I'm swamped the whole week after it comes out though and I'll likely have to wait until the next week to properly get into it


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 4, 2011)

I made another PS3 theme, couldn't resist the collector's edition box art:


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2011)

If only I had the will to make a Skyrim theme for NF.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 4, 2011)

I am hoping that my boss stays true to his word and is gonna let us play it on our break


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2011)

Work Friday but off Sunday. I'd say that's all win right there baby


----------



## Fiona (Nov 4, 2011)

took the 11th 12 and 13th off


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> theres 3 hours of gameplay in the link
> just be ready to skip past any spoilers



not going to spoil myself


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 4, 2011)

Exactly 1 week left


----------



## Litho (Nov 4, 2011)

So I know we've already done this once or twice in this thread, but fuck it.
On your first (main?) playthrough?
Mine:

*Name:* Litho
*Race & sex:* Dunmer, male.
*Vampire or Werewolf?:* Due to his curiosoty he'll try both out.
*Main skills you'll use:* Sneak, Lockpicking, One-handed (just blades), Light Armor, Destruction, Bow&arrow.
*Guilds:* He won't go looking for one in particular, but he's an all-rounder and could end up in any of them. Thieves guild is a given though.
*Allegiance:* He's a very self-centered kind of person and doesn't really care about the war, but he'll join the Stormcloaks anyway, because he likes that there's conflict and thinks there'll be benefits from joining the rebellion.
*Backstory for before and/or during the events of Skyrim:* I'll add this later.

Edit: Fleshed it out some more


----------



## Lamb (Nov 4, 2011)

*Name*: Haagar Flame-Speaker
*Race & Sex*: Nord & Male
*Primary Skills*: Two-Handed, One-Handed, Heavy Armor, Destruction, Smithing
*Guilds*: Companions
*Allegiance*: He will only fight for His own glory
*Backstory*: Haagar was born in an ale house in Bruma. The night he was born his mother and father were killed in a bar fight. That ale house was his home for the first 10 years of his life, in it he learned of the old ways, of honor in life and glory in death. These ideas have shaped the very fiber of his being. At 10, he had to leave the sheltered world of Bruma, after he beat a man to death. Cast out into the open expanse of Cyrodil, he learned quickly of the corrupt and dishonorable nature of the Aldmeri and Imperial world. Over the next several years, he traversed Cyrodil, selling his brutish strength and fierce nature, doing anything to survive. At 18, he was captured by a group of Dunmer, who wished to sell him into slavery; however, the Dunmer were impressed by Haagar's unbreakable spirit, and decided to make use of him themselves. This how Haagar learned to wield fire as a weapon. After a little over a year with the Dunmer, he slaughtered each and every one of them. At the age of 20, Haagar returned to Bruma, wealthy enough to buy a sizable house. He worked as a blacksmith apprentice for a couple years, making some money on the side as a muscle for hire, until one day he heard talk of conflict in Skyrim and a restlessness that could only be explained by destiny sent him north seeking his fortune.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 4, 2011)

Name: Fiona (duh) 
Race and Class: Breton Battlemage or Imperial assassin.
Vampire or Werewolf? Prob do vampire because the sexy female vampire thing sounds fun 
Guilds: Thieves guild and Assassins guild for my Imperial. Mages guild for my mage.
Alliegence: Have to test the waters and see what each is all about first.
Backstory: (Still in the process of making it)


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2011)

*Name*: sunshine
*Race & sex*: Dunmer, male.
*Vampire or Werewolf?*: Neither
*Main skills you'll use*: Long Blade, Heavy Armor, Destruction, Alteration, Speechcraft, Merchantile.
*Guilds*: The Fighters Guild.
*Allegiance*: Stormclocks.
*Backstory*: Has no backstory.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 4, 2011)

*Name: *Thorland
*Race/Sex*: Nord & Male
*Primary Skills*: everything
*Guilds*: every one that can be joinable
*Allegiance*: Empire 
*Vampire/Werewolf*:Vampire Werewolf


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2011)

*Name*: Bethelwyn Randimond
*Race & Sex*: Nord Female
*Vampire or Werewolf*: Most likely Werewolf, but none if possible.
*Main skills*: One handed, Shield, Destruction, Alteration, Sneak, Bow, Light Armor.

Still too early to say what guild or allegiance.

*Personality*: Beth hates people who abuse their power. She will go to great lenghts to stop them and punch them in the face. She is kind of a loner and doesn't like to stay on town for too long, simply because she thinks that by staying there you have to comply with every little stupid rule the owner of the lands wants to make. That's part of "civilization" alright. 

She loves to hunt deer and bandits, specially later. She resolves most of her troubles with a knife or a well placed spell in the face. She's good, but harsh.

As you can imagine, she's not a people person, and has big trouble trying to make friendly relationships. Even then, she longs for good company... and not "that" kind of company. She just want a hunting partner to kill big stuff. She cares not about sex or romance and just believes on a link between two people. "I have your back" means more to her than any gift or love confession someone can give her.

For that reason, she will kill traitors on sight. No second chances. If you cross her, you better run to the opposite side of the world because she will hunt you down.


----------



## valerian (Nov 4, 2011)

There are werewolves now?


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2011)

valerian, yes.  People did assume that there would be werewolves since they existed in Bloodmoon which took place on an island close to Skyrim and was heavily populated by Nordds.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 4, 2011)

*Name:* Achilleis Rex
*Race/Sex:* Male Dunmer
*Primary Skills*: Sword/Spell/Sneak/BadAssery
*Guilds:* Dark Brotherhood
*Allegiance:* Himself 
*Vampire/Werewolf:*Vampire


----------



## konatachan (Nov 4, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> *Name:* Achilleis Rex
> *Race/Sex:* Male Dunmer
> *Primary Skills*: Sword/Spell/Sneak/BadAssery
> *Guilds:* Dark Brotherhood
> ...



lol. Your desc. made me chuckle. 

*Name:* Estillia
*Race/Sex:* Female Nord(always liked nords and is enthusiastic about skyrim's large nord population)
*Primary Skills*: Sneak/Bow&Arrow/Destruction/One-Handed(mace or sword)/Heavy Armor/maybe Alteration, if I get around to it.
*Guilds:* Maybe Dark Brotherhood, Probably Thieves guild
*Allegiance:* Might go stromcloaks for their clothes & stuff but will probably go Imperial
*Vampire/Werewolf:*Niether.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 4, 2011)

I like how I don't actually have a choice about the werewolf/vampire thing.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 4, 2011)

Whats all this shit about Werewolves and Vampires...........I thought this shit was about dragons. Wait so you have the soul of a Dragon and can be a Vampire or wolf talk about broken.


----------



## valerian (Nov 4, 2011)

So I just saw the Werewolf gameplay. 

I'm so fucking hyped.


----------



## Litho (Nov 4, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I like how I don't actually have a choice about the werewolf/vampire thing.



Of course you have a choice!


----------



## konatachan (Nov 4, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I like how I don't actually have a choice about the werewolf/vampire thing.



This is Skyrim!!! of course you have a choice!


----------



## Minko (Nov 4, 2011)

Name: Depends what race I chose
Race: Dunmer/Nord, cant decide. Or a Khajiit, because they look fucking sexy in Skyrim.
Sex: Female
Primary Skills: Marksman, shortsword/one-handedblade whatever, light armor, might do sneak/restoration/destruction.
Guilds: She'll probably be a freelance adventurer, but she might join the theives gild.
Allegiance: Herself
Werewolf/Vampire: Neither, but she'll shoot the shit out of them.
Backstory: A mystery until I invent it.


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Whats all this shit about Werewolves and Vampires...........I thought this shit was about dragons. Wait so you have the soul of a Dragon and can be a Vampire or wolf talk about broken.



Being a vampire or wolf doesn't make one broken, boosting one's stats to over 30,000 makes one broken.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 4, 2011)

Litho said:


> Of course you have a choice!





konatachan said:


> This is Skyrim!!! of course you have a choice!



Not if my understanding of the companions is correct.


----------



## konatachan (Nov 4, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Not if my understanding of the companions is correct.



What do you mean?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 4, 2011)

Werewolf gameplay

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUfZ8fNJNM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it me or does this game seem so much more polished compared to other Bethesda games?


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 4, 2011)

valerian said:


> There are werewolves now?



Did you miss the sparkly vampires patch?

Just kidding

Hopefully...


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 4, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Werewolf gameplay
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUfZ8fNJNM4[/YOUTUBE]



Looks incredible, great animations. I'm actually debating becoming a werewolf now.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 4, 2011)

konatachan said:


> What do you mean?




*Spoiler*: __ 



All members of The Circle (high ranked members of the Companions) become werewolves.


----------



## Pontago (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't really give a shit about werewolves, but I've pre-ordered and I'm pretty stoked to shoot people in the face with arrows and blasts dragons with magic from my hands.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Is it me or does this game seem so much more polished compared to other Bethesda games?



For 48 USDs, it better be polished.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 4, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> For 48 USDs, it better be polished.



It's $60 and I'm guessing you never played a Bethesda game if you think it must be polished


----------



## Arishem (Nov 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Smr9Fpfnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's $60 and I'm guessing you never played a Bethesda game if you think it must be polished



Newegg 12 USD off preorder bonus.

And I've played FO3, NV, and ESIV. Bethesda should be paying the modders who 'complete' their games.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2011)

That music is BEAUTIFUL  


Thats it, im buying the soundtrack.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Is it me or does this game seem so much more polished compared to other Bethesda games?



We'll have to play it to see if that is the case or not but I wouldn't be surprise.  They have a bigger team this time around I believe.  



Lamb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> All members of The Circle (high ranked members of the Companions) become werewolves.



You can choose not to join The Circle/Companions.


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 5, 2011)

have a whole week off from school (coz of block exames) but really can't wait for this game "D


----------



## Lamb (Nov 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You can choose not to join The Circle/Companions.



That would go against the code!


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2011)

Lamb said:


> That would go against the code!



What code?


----------



## Lamb (Nov 5, 2011)

The code of the Nord. :x

Also;


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Pontago (Nov 5, 2011)

Lamb said:


> The code of the Nord. :x
> 
> Also;



I would rep you for this, except I've already reped too much today, so I'll have to get back around to it


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 5, 2011)

Stelio Contos
Nord Male
Basic tank guild (sword n' board style)

Not bothering with a backstory


----------



## Litho (Nov 5, 2011)

Lamb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> All members of The Circle (high ranked members of the Companions) become werewolves.



I'm pretty sure the game won't force you to become werewolf, 

*Spoiler*: __ 



even if you do join the companions.


----------



## Face (Nov 5, 2011)

This will be the first RPG I have ever wanted to play. Looks amazing.


----------



## Bonney (Nov 5, 2011)

Just put my late pre-order down. Too bad though I have goddamn school exams coming up. 
That soundtrack is fantastic, I'll definitely have a think about buying it. 
Werewolf looks amazing, now I've just been convinced to try it out. I never played Bloodmoon (I did play Morrowind though) but a lot of people have told me it was quite fun being a werewolf. Finally I can see what they mean.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2011)

> The code of the Nord. :x



Nords have a code?


----------



## konatachan (Nov 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nords have a code?



If that's true, then...THAT'S AWESOME 

Just watched the videos from gameanyone.com, and the game looks so cool


----------



## Lamb (Nov 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nords have a code?



Honor in life. Glory in death. Eternity in Sovngarde.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Honor in life. Glory in death. Eternity in Sovngarde.



 You heard it. 


LOL On my second run I want to make a cat-girl thief.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> Newegg 12 USD off preorder bonus.


What the shit? Newegg lists it only as $60 to me.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 5, 2011)

TDM said:


> What the shit? Newegg lists it only as $60 to me.



That preorder bonus was a limited time offer.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> That preorder bonus was a limited time offer.


（╯?□?）╯︵ ɯıɹʎʞs


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 5, 2011)

Art thou irate, brethren?


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> Art thou irate, brethren?


There's basically no chance of me dropping $60 on this game, but it'll take over a year to get down past $50 ;_;


----------



## Litho (Nov 5, 2011)

TDM said:


> （╯?□?）╯︵ ɯıɹʎʞs



Haha I love that emote.

But seriously though, don't throw Skyrim! If any game's worth the full price they all cost these days it's this one.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2011)

Litho said:


> Haha I love that emote.
> 
> But seriously though, don't throw Skyrim! If any game's worth the full price they all cost these days it's this one.


The last time I bought a game that was worth the full price was the Orange Box for $50 (essentially for TF2, Portal, and EP2). Unless I bring devastating ruin to my life over my devotion to Skyrim, $60 is a hefty price for some poor idiot like me.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2011)

From what I hear magic sucks early on.  Dual wielding is horrible, steel war axes are awesome for beginners, and enemy archers can cheat.  

Of course, this is merely the opinion of one gamer who is playing the game.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Nov 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> enemy archers can cheat.



Did they elaborate on what they meant by this? Arrows can hit you through cover, or curve to follow you, or something?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> Did they elaborate on what they meant by this? Arrows can hit you through cover, or curve to follow you, or something?



No, they just said that enemy archers cheat.  Though he did mention that it happens when they actually bother to hit you.  I'm guessing that archer AI is terrible for the most part.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> From what I hear magic sucks early on.



From what I've seen, magic is ridiculously OP, even early on. So that it looks like it's almost worth not having a shield or a second weapon.


> Dual wielding is horrible,


Can't say I'm surprised, Wielding two weapons always seemed like little more than fanservice, plus I'd much prefer magic in my off hand to another weapon, keeps me versatile.



> , and enemy archers can cheat.
> 
> Of course, this is merely the opinion of one gamer who is playing the game.



I curious what exactly he means.

Of course, my plan is to have a Greatsword as one of my presets, and then various forms of fire magic as my other presets.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 5, 2011)

TDM said:


> There's basically no chance of me dropping $60 on this game, but it'll take over a year to get down past $50 ;_;



If any game is worth $60... it's Skyrim.


----------



## konatachan (Nov 5, 2011)

Lamb said:


> From what I've seen, magic is ridiculously OP, even early on. So that it looks like it's almost worth not having a shield or a second weapon.
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised, Wielding two weapons always seemed like little more than fanservice, plus I'd much prefer magic in my off hand to another weapon, keeps me versatile.



Muahaha. I'm doing the same thing. i'm gonna have fire magic in my left hand, sword/mace in my right, but i'm going to have bow and arrows in my presets. So therefore, none of the problems discussed have anything against a "Ranged Pyromaniac With Swords"(RPWS)!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2011)

TDM said:


> The last time I bought a game that *was worth the full price was the Orange Box for $50 (essentially for TF2, Portal, and EP2)*. Unless I bring devastating ruin to my life over my devotion to *Skyrim, $60 is a hefty price for some poor idiot like me.*


The situation is at least a million billion times worse than I imagined.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, now I have to decide where to save 12 USD and get it with Newegg's shipping, which could possibly mean the Monday after it's official release, or pay full price to a mom/pop shop that's selling as early as next Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Opportunity cost at it's best.


----------



## River Song (Nov 5, 2011)

>Got it for ?38 on Amazon
>Release day delivery
>Premium map  included


----------



## konatachan (Nov 5, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> Well, now I have to decide where to save 12 USD and get it with Newegg's shipping, which could possibly mean the Monday after it's official release, or pay full price to a mom/pop shop that's selling as early as next Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> Opportunity cost at it's best.



personally, i'd pay for it the day of.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2011)

We just got the skyrim shippment in  

The collectors edition is HUGE  like nearly 2ft by 2ft


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2011)

TDM said:


> The last time I bought a game that was worth the full price was the Orange Box for $50 (essentially for TF2, Portal, and EP2). Unless I bring devastating ruin to my life over my devotion to Skyrim, $60 is a hefty price for some poor idiot like me.


then wait for the game of the year version.


----------



## konatachan (Nov 5, 2011)

GAH! I feel like time is dragging by Q_Q I've started dreaming about the game D; this is sad...


----------



## Alien (Nov 6, 2011)

First day patch confirmed


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 6, 2011)

River Song said:


> >Got it for ?38 on Amazon
> >Release day delivery
> >Premium map  included



Same here. The only people who will be beating me to it are the ones who stand in line for a midnight release at gamestop -gives fiona "the look" -

I'll have it by 7pm fri night. And still have sat and sun to play it 

Also getting the offical guide, which comes with some sort of online interactive map 

Still annoyed with the over-priced and under-goodied CE, though. Glad i decided not to buy it.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 6, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Same here. *The only people who will be beating me to it are the ones who stand in line for a midnight release at gamestop -gives fiona "the look" -*


----------



## 115 (Nov 6, 2011)

The wait for this game is becoming unbearable! I have no games left to play and no job  Hurry Skyrim, before I go insane!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 6, 2011)

Ive burnt myself out on oblivion  

My other games dont have that same "umphf" im looking for you know?


----------



## River Song (Nov 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cannibalism is confirmed, I can't remember if someone's posted this yet


----------



## 115 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Ive burnt myself out on oblivion
> 
> My other games dont have that same "umphf" im looking for you know?



Same here  I put Oblivion in for five minutes and get bored. None of my other games interest me and I'm half tempted to re-purchase Fable II just to help pass the time. 



River Song said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Cannibalism is confirmed, I can't remember if someone's posted this yet



Not sure if I think that's awesome or creepy.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 6, 2011)

5 more days guys 

So close yet so far away


----------



## Lamb (Nov 6, 2011)

I ain't even agonizin'.


----------



## kenji1104 (Nov 6, 2011)

5 more days to you guys while its 6 more days for me because shipment of the game is expected in Nov 12! The wait is torturing me!


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 6, 2011)

Thinking about picking this game up. Is the fighting slow-paced since it's RPG or is it fast?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 6, 2011)

the fighting is fast paced


----------



## River Song (Nov 6, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> Thinking about picking this game up. Is the fighting slow-paced since it's RPG or is it fast?



What do you mean.

If you mean: Does it have a fight every 3 seconds? Then no unless you're in a dungeon

If you mean: Is the actual fighting then yes I would say so


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> Thinking about picking this game up. Is the fighting slow-paced since it's RPG or is it fast?



What would you consider fast-paced?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 6, 2011)

I mean... Fighting monsters and whatnot. Is it slow or is it like Batman AC?


----------



## Lamb (Nov 6, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> Thinking about picking this game up. Is the fighting slow-paced since it's RPG or is it fast?



I have no idea how to respond to this. I'd guess fast, since it's an action RPG, so combat doesn't occur with any sort of command system and isn't turn based. But I don't think speed comes into play since it isn't turn based.

Anywho; .


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2011)

I haven't played that Batman AC at all but from the videos I've seen Skyrim will feel quite a bit slower.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 6, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I have no idea how to respond to this. I'd guess fast, since it's an action RPG, so combat doesn't occur with any sort of command system and isn't turn based. But I don't think speed comes into play since it isn't turn based.
> 
> Anywho; .



"Developer - id Software"?

Hahaha... yeah, positive or not, I'll take that review with a grain of salt.

Anywho, I fully paid off Skyrim and now all that's left to do is to sleep all day Thursday, go to gamestop at midnight... and report myself as a missing person for the next month.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 6, 2011)

Im working the midnight release so i wont get my copy until around 1am my time. 


But im off the 11th 12th and 13th


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 6, 2011)

The reviewer put me off when he said Morrowind and Oblivion turned him off RPGs, I don't like people like that...I stopped reading there.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 6, 2011)

What an idiot. 


I was about to read it.


----------



## konatachan (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The reviewer put me off when he said Morrowind and Oblivion turned him off RPGs, I don't like people like that...I stopped reading there.



Same here. I didn't even think twice about accepting his opinion, because it would obviously differ from my own.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 6, 2011)

Some of the other quotes ive heard from leaked copies from hardcore gamers sound alot more revealing to me. 


"Smooth leveling transition" 

"detailed Character design" 

"Enemy AI have tactics that you wouldnt even believe"


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The reviewer put me off when he said Morrowind and Oblivion turned him off RPGs, I don't like people like that...I stopped reading there.



And so immediately his opinion means nothing to me. Not to mention he/she is a terrible writer...

"Skyrim is a lot like Fallout: New Vegas - There are some flaws, but they pale into insignifigance compared to the scope of the game."

Terrible grammar AND a misspelling in one sentence? Not very professional for a magazine. I guess they never bothered to hire proof readers. Or anyone that knew Skyrim wasn't developed by id Software.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 6, 2011)

They compared it to New Vegas?!?


----------



## KidTony (Nov 6, 2011)

why is this game comming out on a friday?


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 6, 2011)

Because then I can waste my entire weekend playing it. ^


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

Or in my case watching it sit on my desk as I do other shit 

I really wish it would come out this Tuesday.


----------



## Pontago (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The reviewer put me off when he said Morrowind and Oblivion turned him off RPGs, I don't like people like that...I stopped reading there.



Oblivion turned me _on_ to RPGs


----------



## Okokami (Nov 6, 2011)

God, I want this game so much now. Its gets worse the closer the day gets. And I'll be in college when it comes out


----------



## Eki (Nov 6, 2011)

Oblivion? Pffft, new faggies


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> Oblivion? Pffft, new faggies





Pontago said:


> Oblivion turned me _on_ to RPGs


yeah ,oblivion was awesome but i guess


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2011)

I really liked this article.  :33


----------



## Pontago (Nov 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> Oblivion? Pffft, new faggies



Hatred originating from disreputable gentlemen is bound to continually persist


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2011)

It isn't really hatred, Oblivion was in many ways a massive disappointment when compared to Morrowind.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 6, 2011)

Fear not. As I said, Skyrim shall be the sequel to Morrowind that Oblivion should have been.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I really liked this article. :33


That was a a good read. I shall have to try the delicacies of Skyrim myself.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 6, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Fear not. As I said, Skyrim shall be the sequel to Morrowind that Oblivion should have been.




I dunno, it lacks dice rollin'.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 6, 2011)

Pontago said:


> Hatred originating from disreputable gentlemen is bound to continually persist


dissenters will inevitably abhor


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 6, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I dunno, it lacks dice rollin'.



 Dice rolling


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2011)

That summed up Morrowind in a nutshell


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't regret the departure of dice rolling.


----------



## Eki (Nov 6, 2011)

I can roll my dice on your faces if you would like


----------



## Fiona (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok. I just have to survive the week


----------



## konatachan (Nov 6, 2011)

4 days OFFICIALLY  <33333


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm so fucking excited. Last night I had a dream I was in a wal mart or something that was selling Skyrim before the street date. Ridiculous. It was a lucid dream to because I actually remembered in my dream that I already paid for the game at gamestop... so I couldn't get it at the store because I didn't have any money and gamestop wasn't selling them before the street date... needless to say it turned into a nightmare...


----------



## Alien (Nov 7, 2011)

TES MMO to be announced soonish


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> TES MMO to be announced soonish



-cough-



If it happens, i called it first 

And im wondering.. MW had the dwemer.. obliv had the aeilids, think skyrim is going to have its own extinct civlization to satisfy one's inner indiana jones?


----------



## Litho (Nov 7, 2011)

KidTony said:


> why is this game comming out on a friday?



Because " 11.11.11 " sounds awesome. And it's fun to say really fast.


Also, lol at you guys longing for the game, not knowing what to do and some of you even thinking of buying another game to ease the waiting...
Since I'm swamped in work, the days fly by, you wouldn't believe it.

You know what that means, right? By the time you read this, in your slow-moving world, to me, I'm probably already playing the game!

*maniacal laugh*


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> TES MMO to be announced soonish



tes will forever be single player


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> TES MMO to be announced soonish



I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 7, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> -cough-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, the Dwemer have been slated to return in a big way in Skyrim, which makes sense since Skyrim and Morrowind are really close to each other.

However, I'd venture a guess that a majority of the ruins will be those of the ancient Nords, aka Draugr and the like.


----------



## Alien (Nov 7, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> -cough-
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muk said:


> tes will forever be single player



I was referring to the fact that Zenimax online has job listings related to an MMO now. So last years rumors might be true.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> I was referring to the fact that Zenimax online has job listings related to an MMO now. So last years rumors might be true.



You know, that document is probably referring to Skyrim, since it was leaked before we found out about Skyrim.


----------



## Alien (Nov 7, 2011)

The court documents clearly mention an online game, which Skyrim certainly ain't


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'm so fucking excited. Last night I had a dream I was in a wal mart or something that was selling Skyrim before the street date. Ridiculous. It was a lucid dream to because I actually remembered in my dream that I already paid for the game at gamestop... so I couldn't get it at the store because I didn't have any money and gamestop wasn't selling them before the street date... needless to say it turned into a nightmare...



 I know how that feels. *pats* Dreamed something similar, but then Batman arrived to save the day.  



Then I woke up.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 7, 2011)

Done all my assignments, No other plans over the weekend...
Bring on Friday


----------



## Lamb (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]S858c8ZhakU[/YOUTUBE]

I know some times I see people complain about Bethesda games all the time, but this is why I love Bethesda.


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

That sure is one strong Giant.


----------



## LMJ (Nov 7, 2011)

So.Fucking.Close.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2011)

another gameplay video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ittbezg3uYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Face (Nov 7, 2011)

Lamb said:


> [YOUTUBE]S858c8ZhakU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I know some times I see people complain about Bethesda games all the time, but this is why I love Bethesda.



OMG. 
That guy is flying in the air. Is that a bug or do you really fly when you get hit by a giant?


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> another gameplay video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ittbezg3uYM[/YOUTUBE]



I liked how that spider and that other creature were fighting each other. :33


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 7, 2011)

I refuse to watch any gameplay footage


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I liked how that spider and that other creature were fighting each other. :33


the player seems not to know how to favorite and i found weird that he found gold on the wolf.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

I really wish the reveiws would come out


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh btw i found this story, it made me lol


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Live avatars are horrible.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

>Goob raining on Fiona's Parade. 



Just another day in the neighborhood


----------



## River Song (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]h-LbvFckptY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2011)

two other gameplay videos

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWsOcMegvwY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrY228hq8KM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't even see gameplay videos cause they get taken down in like 2 fucking minutes.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 7, 2011)

Game Anyone has nearly 8 hours of Skyrim footage.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn the videos arent up but for like 2 hours


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Dammit Lamb  



You are whats called an enabler. 

*goes to look at game anyone* 



So..........Much...........Skyrim........... 



Fuck it.





Im giving in. 






Idc anymore 







Lamb, i blame you


----------



## Lamb (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm ok with this.

The guy's a little dumb, but in a good way.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

"I just wandered up to that guy and beat the shit out of him "


"_THATS_ what elder scrolls is all about :33"


/


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Game Anyone has nearly 8 hours of Skyrim footage.



Thanks for informing me. :33


----------



## Lamb (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> "I just wandered up to that guy and beat the shit out of him "
> 
> 
> "_THATS_ what elder scrolls is all about :33"
> ...



The best part was his companion going, "hey we should avoid violence"

his reaction: "No."


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

This guys is seriously cracking my shit up  


NPC: I should get back to the store

Him: Or i could kill you right now *draws mace and shield* 

...


...


Him: Nah im alright *walks away* 


/



I started after the opening sequence because i still want that to be a surprise. 



But god damn this guy is great


----------



## SilverBaller (Nov 7, 2011)

Just bought it on Steam.. Friday here i come..


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 7, 2011)

SilverBaller said:


> Just bought it on Steam.. Friday here i come..



It's going to be amaazaaahhh


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahahahaha

"God Drellus is a badass... he just lives by himself and... kills anyone that approaches."

This guy is fucking great. I just skipped to the 9th video because I didn't want to see the beginning. I allowed myself to see 1 minute, BUT THAT'S IT! I wish I could watch more of him but I refuse to spoil anything!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

I swear to god i wish this guy did all my spoilers


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I swear to god i wish this guy did all my spoilers



Oh lord,it's like watching Pinky from Pinky and the Brain playing this.


Also,watch this:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50u0zUeCmU[/YOUTUBE]


Pretty fucking awesome!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

"I want my MONEY" 



"Give me my money or im gonna start bustin heads!" 


*children walk in* 


"Ill slaughter your children right in front of you i dont give a shit!" 




/


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

"Ive got me a hot ass Housecarl! Follow me babe, we're gpnna conquer the world" 


 



I laughed so hard i cried


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh shit! In-game image of a particular Daedric Prince we all know and love... :33


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

I just saw something disturbing in one of the videos  




He killed a random farmer in the middle of NOWHERE, no witnesses and he got a bounty. 





WTF bethesda


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I just saw something disturbing in one of the videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps the chickens (or a dragon lurking above) saw him


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Im not joking. 



i am genuinely upset right now.


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Oh shit! In-game image of a particular Daedric Prince we all know and love... :33



Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im not joking.
> 
> 
> 
> i am genuinely upset right now.



Sorry Fiona, I guess no game is without its faults. Even Bethesda couldn't fix the crime problems. While I doubt it will happen every time, we may run into it in the game. It doesn't greatly affect me since I usually end up being a good character. It will not bode well for me, though, while I'm in the Dark Brotherhood


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

well he did have a companion, it didnt occur to me that maybe, depending on who is with you they may count as a witness maybe?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> well he did have a companion, it didnt occur to me that maybe, depending on who is with you they may count as a witness maybe?



That's the spirit, Fiona 
It's settled then. Reporting crimes has indeed improved, but companions be snitching


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you watched any of the videos we are talking about?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Have you watched any of the videos we are talking about?



Nope. Can't spoil myself with less than 4 days left. I'm going based off your comments


----------



## αce (Nov 7, 2011)

My life officially ends on Friday.
Mark the date.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> My life officially ends on Friday.
> Mark the date.


shouldn't it begin, in the world of Skyrim?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Welp what i just saw made up my mind. i am going to be a female Breton Battlemage 

Below in spoilers is what ive gathered so far. *SPOLIERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _No seriously these are spoilers_ 





*Spoiler*: _Ok if you insist_ 



Turns out that necromancers robes are enchanted to recharge your magicka 75% faster than normal, combine that with destruction magic perks and the breton natural affinty for the magical arts and i will be pooping on people all over skyrim.

Also the looting system seems to have greatly improved, with valuables ranging from gold to necklaces and enchanted rings and not just gold after gold after gold with the occasional necklace or something like oblivion. Though there are a few bugs, like when he finds a golden ring on a deer in the woods? 

The crime system apparently is affected by your companion, because they count as a witness to your crimes. 

Getting a companion is a helleva lot easier than you can imagine in this game and they are intensly useful and there is practically NO babysitting required so far from what ive seen.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Welp what i just saw made up my mind. i am going to be a female Breton Battlemage
> 
> Below in spoilers is what ive gathered so far. *SPOLIERS*
> 
> ...



I got to "Ok, if you insist" before I stopped myself... thank you for giving me 3 chances to turn back... I need to work on my willpower -____-


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

That why i did it  



i will say this though, they arent like blockbuster ruin the storyline spoilers, just aspects of the overall gameplay that are of great intrest to anyone wondering how they handled certain items and aspects of magic and enchanting. 

More "omg thats so cool" rather than "omg why cant i unread that "


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

"so the only way out is through this impossibly hard to pick locked door..."

*turns to look and his companion is on the otherside of the locked door* 

"THAT CARL SOMEHOW GOT ON THE OTHERSIDE OF! HOW IN THE NAME OF ZEUS'S BUTTHOLE DID YOU MANAGE THAT?!?!?!!??!" 



Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 7, 2011)

I've managed to stay away from any leaked videos, so thank you for giving me a chance with the multiple spoilers. I love you.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

No prob  



i know the temptaions of the mighty spoiler, anytime i post new info of a sensitive nature i always at least double spoiler it


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

THE VIDEOS WERE TAKEN DOWN 



FUCK YOU ZENIMAX MEDIA


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 7, 2011)

3 days left.

Im chill


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

*Everything Ive Learned So Far*

~* SPOILERS *~


*Spoiler*: _Paragraphs of Spoilers_ 




*Spoiler*: _Seriously its alot of juicy spoilers._ 




*Spoiler*: _You have been warned_ 



The leveling system has been streamlined into a fluid system of of perks and the 3 basic diciplines of Magicka, Health, and Stamina, you are able to upgrade one of the 3 each time you level up, as well as being able to choose 1 perk. The first 4 levels are gained relatively quickly, im assuming thats a way to get a foothold in whatever abilities you wanna focus on and get a few perks so you have an actual sense of power. After level 4 you seem to hit a wall of a sort and then you level up much more slowly. 


The jail sysytem has remained more or less the same. You get 1 lockpick, and the option to escape or serve your time. also depending on your fame/standing in the community you can also order the guards to look the other way. 

Instead of sigil stones, there are MANY enchanted weapons as soon as you start the game, many of which are rewards for side quests and found as loot in major cave systems. Examples of which include "5 shock damage on strike" "15% boost to sneaking" etc etc 

If you follow the main storyline, dragons appear as early as within an hour and a half from the begining of the game, and if you slay the one for the Arl of whiterun the rewards are GREAT. Ill leave it at that  

You CANNOT attack from horseback, but it is CLEARLY a superior form of traveling long distances. Though when traveling through wooded areas you have to repeatedly dismount to fight off wolves and bandits, sometimes to the point of annoyance it seems. If you have a companion, he/she CANNOT ride a horse with you or ride one of their own it seems but they will run alongside you and if they cannot keep up will be warped to your position after a short time and/or upon enetering a cave/building/city.

The Magic System is AMAZING. the spells actually have power behind and dont feel like wisps of fart that you lauch at the enemy. There are MANY variations on how to utilize and boost your magicka and your spell's powers. for example, necromancers robes recharge your magicka 75% faster than normal and there are many rings and helmets that boost magical abilities as well. 

Your race will play a signifigant role on how the people around you percieve you and respond to you. The player in the videos was a nord and the many NPC's in the world refer to him as "kinsman" and "Brother" or will refer to you and themselves as "True sons/daughters of Skyrim" 











I will post more upon request, i dont wanna be typing all this crap if nobody is even gonna read it ​


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Why hide it under three spoilers?  Only one spoiler tag is needed.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2011)

I clicked two spoilers then decided not to click the last. I'm grateful for the multispoilers.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Well i like to give people a few opportunities to back out before they give into temptation, people thanked me for that actually


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Well i like to give people a few opportunities to back out before they give into temptation, people thanked me for that actually





It they click a spoiler then they deserve whatever is hidden under it.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Not all of us are as heartless as you :33



Under my boobs beats a heart that bleeds for those wishing to keep the unkown secrets of a great game unkown until such a time as they can uncover those secrets for themselves


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Not all of us are as heartless as you :33
> 
> 
> 
> Under my boobs beats a heart that bleeds for those wishing to keep the unkown secrets of a great game unkown until such a time as they can uncover them for themselves



@ first part of your comment..

Id have to agree with EG on this one. Its a SPOILER tag. You click it, you should expect to be spoiled.

@ second part of your comment..

err... ok.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

You guys are just plain mean you know that?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2011)

Clicking a spoiler is like automatic to some of us. So when there's more than one, it's like: "Oh its an actual spoiler and not some stupid picture."


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

How are we being mean?  If I was mean I post copy and paste whatever you wrote without a spoiler.  

Gnome:  For that I can understand but in this case Fiona warned that it was a spoiler.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't actually read, I see a spoiler, I click.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> You guys are just plain mean you know that?



And yer talking about your boobs and your bleeding heart 

Id rather sound mean. But thats just me


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I don't actually read, I see a spoiler, I click.



You deserve it then.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 7, 2011)

I was only 2 hours through Mangg's playthrough. ;______________;


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Im still irritated that its such a big deal though, i was just trying to be nice


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2011)

didnt read a thing, yayayayayayay


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im still irritated that its such a big deal though, i was just trying to be nice



I dont think anybody is getting after you for making the spoilers, fio'. So dun' worry, im sure everybody here still wubs you



Eki said:


> didnt read a thing, yayayayayayay


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


>



What?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Except Goob. 



He just loves picking on me


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Except Goob.
> 
> 
> 
> He just loves picking on me



Well, stop casually mentioning your boos then. Its prob what attracts him to you in the first place. Moth to a flame, ect ect


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im still irritated that its such a big deal though, i was just trying to be nice


well you know....


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Well, stop casually mentioning your boos then. Its prob what attracts him to you in the first place. Moth to a flame, ect ect


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats the first time i have EVER mentioned boobs at all  


And it was just a dramatization for humorous effect.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 7, 2011)

So fiona's boobs = dramatic humor effect? 

tell me more 

And just to keep this somewhat on topic :


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2011)

Needs more Melanie Inglesias


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Dat Cacodemon.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 7, 2011)

Welp



I think im gonna go play some Oblivion


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 7, 2011)

Phenomenal gifs, you all make me proud.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got invited to go see the movie "Immortals" With friends. 


Me: "When does it come out?" 

"The 11th" 






*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope.


----------



## TRI05 (Nov 8, 2011)

LMFAO..

+rep


----------



## Face (Nov 8, 2011)

I really like the Imperial class.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 8, 2011)

I like the idea of the imperial class and i like even more the perks that they have but their overall abilities and usefulness is too vanilla for me


----------



## Face (Nov 8, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I like the idea of the imperial class and i like even more the perks that they have but their overall abilities and usefulness is too vanilla for me



I was looking for a class with skill bonuses on Two handed weapons, Conjuration and Destruction. Unfortunately I couldn't find anything.
I just want a class that is well rounded.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 8, 2011)

Face said:


> I was looking for a class with skill bonuses on Two handed weapons, Conjuration and Destruction. Unfortunately I couldn't find anything.
> I just want a class that is well rounded.



The problem with that is there isn't one, since all the classes are well-rounded. Just because each class starts with bonuses to specific skills, doesn't mean you're necessarily gonna use those skills. You can have Conjuration and Destruction and eat it too!


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50u0zUeCmU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

> This is becoming the year when every single major game goes on sale before it is supposed to. I'm sure it's breaking your heart too. The latest game to hit shelves early? The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.
> 
> Dutch gaming site InsideGamer reports that "loads of gaming shops" are selling the game already. Maybe if we're lucky in the U.S. Kmart, Target or Wal-Mart will make the same "mistake."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

I wish I could get a game early. Like Reckoning.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2011)

> Dutch gaming site InsideGamer reports that "loads of gaming shops" are selling the game already. Maybe if we're lucky in the U.S. Kmart, Target or Wal-Mart will make the same "mistake."



YOU GOTTA TO BE KIDDING ME. 

*leaves the office*



(or maybe not)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

soulnova said:


> YOU GOTTA TO BE KIDDING ME.
> 
> *leaves the office*
> 
> ...



You flying overseas to buy the game?


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could get a game early. Like Reckoning.



Same here, unfortunately Steam doesn't cause these kinds of leaks. 



soulnova said:


> YOU GOTTA TO BE KIDDING ME.
> 
> *leaves the office*
> 
> ...



It really sucks.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2011)

my game comes with the mail 

don't think it will come early


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys, yeah its true i got the game a couple hours ago!, if anybody wishes stuff to be spoiled just request it and ill write something, ive only played it for about 5 hours though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> Hey guys, yeah its true i got the game a couple hours ago!, if anybody wishes stuff to be spoiled just request it and ill write something, ive only played it for about 5 hours though.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

shahrooz, I just want to know what you think of the combat/magic systems.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

well so far its great!!, the combat overall is much better than oblivion. The weight of the weapons feels more natural, albeit also makes it feel slightly slower, dual wielding with either weapon/magic or magic/magic is effective and very fun as you can mix up alot. dual weapons doesnt seem to be good so far though, either a shield or magic is much better.

My only critique, so far though is that its pretty easy, i used to die a lot in oblivion, here not so much, but i guess that can be fixed by adjusting the difficulty.

also Linkdarkside dont worry, ill put them in tags IF somebody requests them atleast


----------



## Face (Nov 8, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> Hey guys, yeah its true i got the game a couple hours ago!, if anybody wishes stuff to be spoiled just request it and ill write something, ive only played it for about 5 hours though.



Which country do you live in?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> Hey guys, yeah its true i got the game a couple hours ago!, if anybody wishes stuff to be spoiled just request it and ill write something, ive only played it for about 5 hours though.



How many funs is it?

:33


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

netherlands, i preodered it at my local store, i just happened to stop by and saw them opening boxes, i was like does that happen to be skyrim?lol.

btw. anybody whos receiving the map with their game, the maps pretty cool, its made of a much better fabric than the one oblivion had and kinda has that old parchment look to it.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, I read Belgium also has basically released the game. Fucking vikings playing viking games like vikings. 



shahrooz said:


> Hey guys, yeah its true i got the game a couple hours ago!, if anybody wishes stuff to be spoiled just request it and ill write something, ive only played it for about 5 hours though.



Just curious if you've noticed any substantial differences between Axe/Sword/Mace? Or if it's just damage vs weight?

Also, what race are you playing as, and have you noticed an effect in people's feelings towards you? Aka, do the Nords seem cold to you if you're an Elf?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got a text from my boss. 


He "accidently opened" a skyrim disc and is allowing us to play it in the back for "research into our product"  





I am fucking psyched


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How many funs is it?
> 
> :33


lot of fun , honestly i had ridiculous expectations for this game, before i put it in I was thinking this can never reach them, i was wrong it exceeded them so far, by a mile. But yeah ill need to play it alot more before i give my final verdict.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Yeah, I read Belgium also has basically released the game. Fucking vikings playing viking games like vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I havent tried the mace at all lol, but axe vs sword well there is some difference, axe doing little bit more damage and being slower, i prefer the sword so far.

Im playing as a dark elf, so far some people do mention stuff about Morrowind when they speak with me, so yeah it does affect their dialogue,although i wont spoil what it is(unless you want me to)
)(possible major spoiler though).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> lot of fun , honestly i had ridiculous expectations for this game, before i put it in I was thinking this can never reach them, i was wrong it exceeded them so far, by a mile. But yeah ill need to play it alot more before i give my final verdict.



Sounds promising.

How is the combat though? Fluid and fast, or clunky and slow?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 8, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> It can't be played until it's unlocked on steam.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, 360 or PS3?



An SID unpacker usually does the trick. Unless those files are locked too


----------



## Alien (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> An SID unpacker usually does the trick. Unless those files are locked too



That's for unlocking the encrypted files. Steam games use a time lock as well. Crackers aren't able even start working on a crack until the game unlocks in at least one region.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

depends on what you call fluid and fast, i wouldnt call it fast so far, both you and the enemy cant swing any weapon rapidly, after a swing that whiffs, their will be a delay before you can attack with the same arm, one major improvement is the sword and shield gameplay, if you or the enemy blocks with a shield they will occasionally fly back or be dazed a bit, blocking and hitting a shield feels very natural so far.

still this is an elder scrolls game, while the combat is greatly improved, it wont blow you away or anything(unless you thought oblivions combat was great), the strongest part of the game is the world you get to explore and thats been amazing so far

Edit: I have the PS3 version btw


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 8, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Just got a text from my boss.
> 
> 
> He "accidently opened" a skyrim disc and is allowing us to play it in the back for "research into our product"
> ...



 LOL, what an awesome boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> depends on what you call fluid and fast, i wouldnt call it fast so far, both you and the enemy cant swing any weapon rapidly, after a swing that whiffs, their will be a delay before you can attack with the same arm, one major improvement is the sword and shield gameplay, if you or the enemy blocks with a shield they will occasionally fly back or be dazed a bit, blocking and hitting a shield feels very natural so far.
> 
> still this is an elder scrolls game, while the combat is greatly improved, it wont blow you away or anything(unless you thought oblivions combat was great), the strongest part of the game is the world you get to explore and thats been amazing so far
> 
> Edit: I have the PS3 version btw



Aw, man. 

It would be nice if you could at least increase your strength/dexterity and swing weapons faster. Like, I don't know, make it semi-realistic. I mean I can probably fight faster than that and I'm not fighting for my life.

Suppose I'll reserve final judgement for after I play the game, but I can tell I'm gonna hate it.  

I don't really get off on exploration. I like killing things. Which is why Diablo II was so fun--you can ignore the half-ass story and just kill everything.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 8, 2011)

People with Skyrim on steam, does anyone know when I will be able to preload it? Or should I be able to already?..


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

well you can still kill pretty much anything in this game and completely ignore the story  , i mean i wouldnt say its slow per se, the combat fits the game(damn that was vague). you can opt to use small weapons like daggers which are faster, and dual wielding magic is also an option. I think the only thing it kinda misses is the ability to dodge attacks ala dark souls, it would make the combat more dynamic imo, although ti''ll also make the combat more skill focused


----------



## serger989 (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aw, man.
> 
> It would be nice if you could at least increase your strength/dexterity and swing weapons faster. Like, I don't know, make it semi-realistic. I mean I can probably fight faster than that and I'm not fighting for my life.
> 
> ...



See no matter what kind of player you are the game kind of revolved around the idea of exploration. Finding a dungeon here, a quest there, it's all about discovery. If that's not your thing I'm going to say, even if you do like it a bit, you're money would definitely be better saved towards Diablo 3  Which I have pre ordered as well  Can't wait for that one but I play them for different reasons.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwMqpaDpaFU[/YOUTUBE]


*"The World of Skyrim"* trailer.


----------



## Face (Nov 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwMqpaDpaFU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *"The World of Skyrim"* trailer.



Nice. Can you get married in this game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> well you can still kill pretty much anything in this game and completely ignore the story  , i mean i wouldnt say its slow per se, the combat fits the game(damn that was vague). you can opt to use small weapons like daggers which are faster, and dual wielding magic is also an option. I think the only thing it kinda misses is the ability to dodge attacks ala dark souls, it would make the combat more dynamic imo, although ti''ll also make the combat more skill focused


Is the combat at all similar to Demon/Dark Souls? I mean the pacing and the unforgivingness? 

If so I might enjoy it to a degree.


serger989 said:


> See no matter what kind of player you are the game kind of revolved around the idea of exploration. Finding a dungeon here, a quest there, it's all about discovery. If that's not your thing I'm going to say, even if you do like it a bit, you're money would definitely be better saved towards Diablo 3  Which I have pre ordered as well  Can't wait for that one but I play them for different reasons.


Indeed. I'm going to have to get Internet to play Diablo 3 though. And then I'll be tempted to watch TV again.


----------



## River Song (Nov 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwMqpaDpaFU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *"The World of Skyrim"* trailer.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2011)

Face said:


> Nice. Can you get married in this game?



Yes,you can get married.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is the combat at all similar to Demon/Dark Souls? I mean the pacing and the unforgivingness?
> 
> If so I might enjoy it to a degree.
> 
> Indeed. I'm going to have to get Internet to play Diablo 3 though. And then I'll be tempted to watch TV again.



definetly not the unforgivingness, although you may stumble upon enemies who will be beyond your level and will kill you quickly, pacing is also different s and unlike ds its hard to determine depth when your in fp view. but yeah, exploration and the sense of freedom is where this game shines,


----------



## Awesome (Nov 8, 2011)

So there are enemies beyond our level? :33

Fuck yes.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah well, i ran into a bunch of bandits, who were ridiculously strong, like seriously he kept killing me in 2 hits and i could barely lower his health, they were much stronger than anything else i have fought so far, btw im about to fight my first dragon. I will post commentary about the fight if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So there are enemies beyond our level? :33
> 
> Fuck yes.



Yes.

There are things that can one-shot you easily.

Also,it seems the PS3 version is better looking than the XBox360 version and right below how good the PC version will look:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUi61RRlug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah im shocked at how good it looks, i heard people saying the console version was underwhelming, i have the ps3 version and it looks awesome


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes.
> 
> There are things that can one-shot you easily.
> 
> ...



Looks awful! The Xbox version will look a lot better!

/trying to bring my hopes down because I'm getting it on the PS3


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Also,it seems the PS3 version is better looking than the XBox360 version and right below how good the PC version will look:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUi61RRlug[/YOUTUBE]



Looks beautiful.  

Though I'm still eagerly awaiting a video for the PC version.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

So i read last night that there are Werewolves...


----------



## Lamb (Nov 8, 2011)

ZOMG! THE LABYRINTHIAN IS IN THE GAME!


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> So i read last night that there are Werewolves...



Yes, won't ever be one myself.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 8, 2011)

Any good benefits to being one though?


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah, that kind of stuff never really interested me. Maybe when im completely done with the game i'll try it.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

does anybody know if weapons and armor are still supposed to degrade over time in this game?


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think they do anymore. More like they just get upgraded or something like that


----------



## River Song (Nov 8, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> does anybody know if weapons and armor are still supposed to degrade over time in this game?



No they don't, repair hammers have been ditched. Now that skill is used to make your weapon better


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Any good benefits to being one though?



No idea but I would imagine that you would get a speed boost and a strength boost, possibly in the form of perks.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

oh that explains why my equipment hasnt broken down yet, i dont like that change to be honest, removes the sense of urgency and carefull use of weaponry


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

i'd rather not have to carry 100 repair hammers all the time


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 8, 2011)

pfft, just get your repair skill to 100 and you only need 1


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes.
> 
> There are things that can one-shot you easily.
> 
> ...



Yes!!! 
Didn't watch the video, but it's great to know. Also, the image preview of the video looks absolutely amazing. But all of these spoilers as of late. Just imagine what it will be like on Thursday  I rebuke these spoilers! 



shahrooz said:


> oh that explains why my equipment hasnt broken down yet, i dont like that change to be honest, removes the sense of urgency and carefull use of weaponry



To each his own. It won't bother me because in Oblivion my armor and weapons kept degrading, and it became a nuisance having to travel to a repair NPC or scroll though my keys (so many keys ) to get to my repair hammers. Perhaps weapons and army in Oblivion degraded too quickly. Anyway, for me, it's good riddance to degrading armor.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> pfft, just get your repair skill to 100 and you only need 1


still would be annoying.


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

HOW DARE YOU HAVE TO REPAIR THINGS YOURSELF. FUCK THIS SHIT, CANCELLING PREORDER.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes.
> 
> There are things that can one-shot you easily.
> 
> ...



GAHHHHHHHHH!

Looks fucking amazing. I know the textures will be uncompressed and at a higher resolution than the 360 version, like Fallout 3, but I'm most concerned with the performance side. The framerate, the Anti-Aliasing, etc...


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

Anticipation is seriously getting to me ;__;


----------



## Awesome (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm officially hyped for this game 

I've been trying to hold back the hype, but it finally hit me


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't even care until a week ago, then I was panicking going "FUCK FUCK, I HAVE TO PAY OFF MY PREORDER, SHIT."

Finally found a good use for Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Descent of the Lion (Nov 8, 2011)

For an extended period of time my name will be Dovahkiin.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 8, 2011)

The pre-load is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Helix (Nov 8, 2011)

Only 5.8 GB? Sonic Generations was bigger.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Helix said:


> Only 5.8 GB? Sonic Generations was bigger.



Their file compression must be even better on PCs...hopefully.


----------



## ragnara (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll go mad if Amazon doesn't ship me the game a day early


----------



## Lamb (Nov 8, 2011)

Have fun going mad.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

We got them in a shipment today, here's the collectors edition box:


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks like water damage waiting to happen.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

The majority of Gamestops keep systems in the bathroom, the backrooms are so small. If anything does get water damaged (Never happened at my store), they can't be sold and have to be replaced.

But yeah, we just put them in there until all the CoD shit got moved out.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

its going to rain on Friday.

i have no car.

(.__.)


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> its going to rain on Friday.
> 
> i have no car.
> 
> (.__.)



So are you implying you would not be willing to walk through the rain for Skyrim?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> its going to rain on Friday.
> 
> i have no car.
> 
> (.__.)



Walking in the rain is awesome, I wish I didn't have a car.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> So are you implying you would not be willing to walk through the rain for Skyrim?


Depends.


Gnome said:


> Walking in the rain is awesome, I wish I didn't have a car.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

I wouldn't walk in the rain for Skyrim unless the store was a block or two away from me.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

More like a 45 minute walk :/


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

What, are people afraid of getting wet or something?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> More like a 45 minute walk :/



Even better!

A nice hour walk through the rain, all that clean air, nothing could be better.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aopdD9Cu-So[/YOUTUBE]
A little rain won't hurt you, could always use an umbrella.


----------



## konatachan (Nov 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wouldn't walk in the rain for Skyrim unless the store was a block or two away from me.



muahaha, luckily for me, it is! I have a target(which i pre-ordered from), and a gamestop, in this little thing literally a 10 minute walk from my house, about a 5 minute sprint. MUAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA! >


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't mind getting wet, but drenched is another thing >.>


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A little rain won't hurt you, could always use an umbrella.



No no no, unless you're with a girl. Otherwise, get a poncho, those things are tight.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> What, are people afraid of getting wet or something?



My umbrella is broken and I don't want to get another one.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

Tight on the tits


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

So people are afraid to get wet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> So people are afraid to get wet.


This can be taken so many ways.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> So people are afraid to get wet.



In my case, yes.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

Fuck you, ima walk in the rain. Rambo dat shit.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

Eki, try to go to a midnight release?


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> In my case, yes.



P-p-p-p-pussy.


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2011)

i don't think the one by me is going to have one for skyrim. Small town  :/


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been told from three different GameStops before that it's based upon the number of pre-orders - twice I've been told at least twenty pre-orders, but for another one I heard fifteen. They all said though with that number of pre-orders, it's _mandatory_ to do a midnight release (but not necessarily and EVENT).

But who knows.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 9, 2011)

Words cannot express how exciting it was to play it today  



I will post no major spoilers but i will answer basic questions about gameplay


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2011)

Will there be werewolves?


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

Does it suck less than previous Bethesda games?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> I've been told from three different GameStops before that it's based upon the number of pre-orders - twice I've been told at least twenty pre-orders, but for another one I heard fifteen. They all said though with that number of pre-orders, it's _mandatory_ to do a midnight release (but not necessarily and EVENT).
> 
> But who knows.



It does go by the # of reserves, but I don't know if 20 is enough. We did a midnight at my store for Gears, Battlefield, and CoD. We'll be doing our midnight at a nearby store for Skyrim, because it isn't nig enough to justify keeping a section of the mall open for it.

If it's a non mall store, you are way more likely to have a midnight.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes it sucks alots less  


It was amazing. I was very nitpicky and annoyed by a few things but it was nothing major. 


the menu system is annoying. The B button takes you all the way back to the main menu. The analog sticks are what you use to navigate the menus. For example, pressing right on the right analog stick when the Weapons option is highlighted it opens that tab and pressing left closes it. So i caught myself pressing B to exit out but ended up closing the whole thing  


But like i said nothing major. 


There were a few funny AI moments as well


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> P-p-p-p-pussy.



The first time I stayed out in in the rain for a while I got sick.  The second time I stayed out in the rain for a pro-longed period of time I got sick.  I learned my lesson.


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2011)

Rain 2 Fail 0

Mother nature always wins


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

Cael said:


> It does go by the # of reserves, but I don't know if 20 is enough. We did a midnight at my store for Gears, Battlefield, and CoD. We'll be doing our midnight at a nearby store for Skyrim, because it isn't nig enough to justify keeping a section of the mall open for it.
> 
> If it's a non mall store, you are way more likely to have a midnight.



I also heard it's total pre-orders. So we lucked out with, say, Alan Wake because only like five people pre-ordered it but it was the same release as another huge title, so they were able to give out all the games. Same happened here in Florida with Bulletstorm since almost no one pre-ordered but it came out alongside Killzone 3.




Fiona said:


> Yes it sucks alots less



Good, because those suck balls and I don't want this to suck balls.




Eternal Goob said:


> The first time I stayed out in in the rain for a while I got sick.  The second time I stayed out in the rain for a pro-longed period of time I got sick.  I learned my lesson.



P-p-p-p-p-pussy.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh and the Voice work is TOP NOTCH. 


Though the Nordic Names and Exxagerated accents get old at various intervals because it sounds like they are forcing it down your throat that this isnt cyrodil. 


You know what i mean?


----------



## Pontago (Nov 9, 2011)

konatachan said:


> muahaha, luckily for me, it is! I have a target(which i pre-ordered from), and a gamestop, in this little thing literally a 10 minute walk from my house, about a 5 minute sprint. MUAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA! >



I pre-ordered from Amazon so hopefully it gets here on time


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 9, 2011)

2 more days.

Starting to get a bit antsy, but eh. I can deal.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 9, 2011)

Preloading on steam 
I can't deal with two more days...


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 9, 2011)

Doctor said:


> Preloading on steam
> I can't deal with two more days...



I prefer to have a physical disk in my hands. Plus i get the CE map with my order. I can wait less then a day to get it (having it same day'd via amazon)


----------



## konatachan (Nov 9, 2011)

Doctor said:


> Preloading on steam
> I can't deal with two more days...



lucky bastard.


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2011)

Doctor said:


> Preloading on steam
> I can't deal with two more days...



Doing the same as well.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

The new Penny Arcade comic:


*



			Their name means big.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Fiona (Nov 9, 2011)

i do find it funny that the giants kill you faster than the dragons


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

So..you already got the game?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So..you already got the game?



Of course not. Just ran across it on Mmad, and thought it was appropriate for this thread


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Of course not. Just ran across it on Mmad, and thought it was appropriate for this thread



D'oh!


I was hoping at least somebody in this thread had gotten the game already.

Be free to post as much impressions and opinions regarding the game as you can then!


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So..you already got the game?



hey ciupy, how do you know that qoute from ulfric in your sig, you have the game?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> hey ciupy, how do you know that qoute from ulfric in your sig, you have the game?



It's in the *The World of Skyrim *trailer.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn0N294NFy0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Face (Nov 9, 2011)

Fiona said:


> i do find it funny that the giants kill you faster than the dragons



Dragons are supposed to be far more dangerous than giants.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

Face said:


> Dragons are supposed to be far more dangerous than giants.



Actually..


Ehh..I don't know if this is a spoiler or not since it's in the lore of the older games but I'll spoiler it just in case..
*Spoiler*: __ 



Giants once helped humanity defeat the Dragons..


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It's in the *The World of Skyrim *trailer.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn0N294NFy0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



i see well, ill go to windhelm eventually, to preoccupied climbing this big mountain right now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2011)

Dragons are just dumb lizards most of the time makes more sense if you ask me.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 9, 2011)

i havent encountered giants yet, although ive faced one dragon and he wasnt that tough, i had help though :33


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dragons are just dumb lizards most of the time makes more sense if you ask me.



Not in this setting,they are not.

They are Aedric spirits,the spirits that participated in creation at the dawn of the world,the descendents of who became the Mer and Men.

The Daedra are the spirits that chose not to participate and instead carved out their little dominions (Oblivion planes).

The perfect form of such a spirit would be Akatosh,the Dragon-God of Time,and Lorkhan Doom-Drum,the God of (arguably) Space.


----------



## Face (Nov 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Actually..
> 
> 
> Ehh..I don't know if this is a spoiler or not since it's in the lore of the older games but I'll spoiler it just in case..
> ...


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah i can vouch for ciupy, that they are far from stupid in this game.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 9, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> i havent encountered giants yet, although ive faced one dragon and he wasnt that tough, i had help though :33




*Spoiler*: __ 



Was that the dragon that just basically sits on the ground shooting fire at people?


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 9, 2011)

Lamb;41105068Was that the dragon that just basically sits on the ground shooting fire at people?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> It was the first dragon you face in the main story, there are previews about this mission so you probably know which one i mean and no the dragon was flying only after i took down some of his health, did he land.
> 
> Strange thing was he only breathed fire, no physical attacks from upclose.
> 
> darn, messed up my post somehow


----------



## Litho (Nov 9, 2011)

Lamb said:


> ZOMG! THE LABYRINTHIAN IS IN THE GAME!



Really?! Link?

Oh, can you see it in the trailer maybe?


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 9, 2011)

Litho said:


> Really?! Link?
> 
> Oh, can you see it in the trailer maybe?



whos the labyrinthian? and wow, just got my ass kicked by some really strong mages, love the fact that you cant kill everything at level 1


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2011)

i got email confirmation that my game is on its way 

now i can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Not in this setting,they are not.
> 
> They are Aedric spirits,the spirits that participated in creation at the dawn of the world,the descendents of who became the Mer and Men.
> 
> ...


Ahh well that's cool the preview I saw had two dragons that weren't that tough.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]yMjdvB5AwbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 9, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ahh well that's cool the preview I saw had two dragons that weren't that tough.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


that character in the demo was Todd Howard level. of course the dragons are going to get fodderized.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a confession to make:

I have put I dunno how many hours into Oblivion (At least 50?) and I have never gotten myself a single spell or potion.

I have always only been straight meele because spells and potions seem a) Expensive and more importantly b) Confusing to make and seeming likely to become outdated and redundant fast.

I'm going to try and be some sort of spell slinger this time around.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> that character in the demo was Todd Howard level. of course the dragons are going to get fodderized.



Well I guess I'm used to more outlandish dragons.

*Spoiler*: __ 



5:14 onwards[YOUTUBE]tbYcFEg6KZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I have a confession to make:
> 
> I have put I dunno how many hours into Oblivion (At least 50?) and I have never gotten myself a single spell or potion.
> 
> ...



I can understand spells since you could have wanted to roll a non-magical warrior,but potions?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

I bought them but I never made them. If there was a tutorial I missed it.

And I wanted to use spells, at least paralysis, I just never saw the opportunity.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 9, 2011)

in Oblivion, ye can create potions by using a mortar and pestle(buyable from the Mage guild?) to mix ingredients you pick up along your adventure like meats and flora. 

spells you'll have to buy I think.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I bought them but I never made them. If there was a tutorial I missed it.
> 
> And I wanted to use spells, at least paralysis, I just never saw the opportunity.



Eh,it was fine,you don't have to make shit as long as you kill monsters and take their loot and then sell it to buy the stuff you want.

Maybe you will try those things in Skyrim. (I'm especially excited for Smithing,with some great armors and armor options available for dedicated blacksmiths only).


----------



## Face (Nov 9, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ahh well that's cool the preview I saw had two dragons that weren't that tough.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That was............that was so beautiful. 
The way that Dragon threw the giant in the air.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 9, 2011)

Litho said:


> Really?! Link?
> 
> Oh, can you see it in the trailer maybe?



It's from the description of the strategy guide:



> "Each location, whether it?s a sprawling hold capital like Markarth, a giant dungeon structure such as Labyrinthian, or the tiniest hut like Anise?s Cabin"





shahrooz said:


> whos the labyrinthian? and wow, just got my ass kicked by some really strong mages, love the fact that you cant kill everything at level 1



Labyrinthian is a gigantic maze that appeared in the very first Elder Scrolls game. It was one of the most confusing dungeons in the game, due to the map layout being impossible to read (each level of the labyrinth is multileveled).

It's an awesome bit of fanservice for people who've played Arena. :3


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2011)

The animation of Skyrim:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4GgjHoOYkU&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 9, 2011)

I will only use magic, no swords, bow or anything just magic and a staff. I won't even collect any weapons


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

I want to punch a dragon to death.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2011)

i will join the Empire and strike out the rebel scum.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking at a gameplay trailer I have to say a few things:

1) How fucking demanding is this game? The damn trailer gets a bit choppy at times when the guy changes the direction he is facing in

2) Archery still looks useless. You should be firing much faster, like Legolas arrow a second fast

3) Magic still looks a little awward to cast in combat (And easy to miss with) but being able to use your sword in the other hand is a big step up

4) The guy spent a lot of time talking about the graphics and combat... but that wasn't Oblivion's problem.

Have they fixed the voice acting, world creation and writing? Because that was what killed Skyrim's predecessor


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2011)

> 1) How fucking demanding is this game? The damn trailer gets a bit choppy at times when the guy changes the direction he is facing in



Trailer was on consoles so that might explain the choppiness, Skyrim should be pushing them to their limits.  



> The following are the official minimum requirements:
> 
> Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
> Processor: Dual Core 2.0GHz or equivalent processor
> ...





> Have they fixed the voice acting



That seems to be the case.



> world creation and writing



Can't say for certain but hopefully yes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

Urgh, my card is only a Radeon 4850 and I ahve exacty 4GB of Ram.

Still, opeflly it'll run on medium without the settings I don't care about...


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2011)

So, what are you going to do first?

I'm going to try to find the dog :33


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 9, 2011)

Can you dual wield shields?..


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 9, 2011)

Lamb said:


> It's from the description of the strategy guide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see, that must be the biggest dungeon in the game, cant wait to find it.



The Pink Ninja said:


> Looking at a gameplay trailer I have to say a few things:
> 
> 1) How fucking demanding is this game? The damn trailer gets a bit choppy at times when the guy changes the direction he is facing in
> 
> ...



I have the ps3 version, overall the framerate holds up, in some battles it does chop a bit, particularly against dragons.

Im playing a stealthy character with bow as the primary weapon, its slow yes, but it does more damage than blades and such, especially if you get sneak bonus, so its alright. Magic is still a bit awkward to aim yes.

Voice acting is MUCH better, more variety and the nords sound exactly like you imagine they would.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

I know it won't be as good as FO3 and NV but how do the world, storytelling, writing and voice acting compare to those two games?


----------



## Face (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not gonna buy this for the PC even though my computer has all the requirements. So far Battlefield 3 has been screwing up my computer badly. I'm afraid that if I buy this game on PC, the exact same thing will end up happening. Atleast on Xbox it will work properly.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 9, 2011)

ive only played for 12 hours, but so far i would say the voiceacting is atleast on par, probably better, i havent played NV, but FO3 had a pretty boring story, this one is alright so far. the writing is pretty good the nords talk with that medieval viking accent, so its fits the world. i loved FO3's world, i think this can easily match it, the world is big, its full of little details like wildlife and little bugs, you have numerous weather effects and the nightsky is stunning. Not to mension the score is just amazing and fits the world very well.

meh i loved FO3, but the VATS system ruined the combat for me, that and a bunch of other stuff. I think this game can easily match FO3, for me personally skyrim is already the better game.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## shahrooz (Nov 9, 2011)

told you so


----------



## River Song (Nov 9, 2011)

> In addition to these minor tasks, Howard says you?ll be able to do extra work for each of the game?s factions, like the Dark Brotherhood and the Thieves Guild. Once you complete the scripted quest lines for each group, you can go to their respective hubs and pick up randomly generated missions to steal gems or assassinate shopkeepers across Skyrim?s massive world.



my favourite bit


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 9, 2011)

Is there any horse armour?..


----------



## LMJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Dunno if this has been posted, but meh:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8wPlYw-zAg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

What is the most magical race that isn't an elf?

...

Screw it, I'll just be a NOOOOOOOOOOOOORDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

Am I like the only one here planning to be an Orc?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

I was always an orc in Oblivion, best race for pure fighters.

But since Skyrim is Nord country...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

Nord Country...who cares, I wanna be green.


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What is the most magical race that isn't an elf?
> 
> ...
> 
> Screw it, I'll just be a NOOOOOOOOOOOOORDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Bretons.  **


----------



## Draffut (Nov 9, 2011)

Did they fix the atrocious leveling system from the previous game?  I hopeso otherwise I might just ski this title and wait for AC.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow 3rd person actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 9, 2011)

The leveling system is much improved. 


Also the magic in this game is MUCH MUCH better than oblivion


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 9, 2011)

I never played any of the predecessors, but I preordered this baby today. I'm a sucker for (good) fantasy, books and novels, but I haven't played many games that fit that mold. Only took a $16 hit on this. Sweet deal.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 9, 2011)

how the hell did you manage that?


----------



## Litho (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll have my copy tomorrow 

Won't be able to play it yet though because of college work, but at least i'll be able to look at the awesome map I'll get for pre-ordering.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 9, 2011)

/Not going to class on friday and requested off the 12th and 13th 


i plan on pouring at LEAST 20 hours into the game


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 9, 2011)

> Amazon.co.uk items (Sold by Amazon EU S.a.r.L.):
> 
> 1 The Elder Scrolls V: Skyri... ?38.90 1 ?38.90
> 
> Dispatched via Royal Mail (estimated arrival date: November 11, 2011).



This time friday I'll be playing


----------



## River Song (Nov 9, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> This time friday I'll be playing



Me too 

And another bit of pointlessness but M'aiq the Liar is confirmed


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2011)

River Song said:


> And another bit of pointlessness but M'aiq the Liar is confirmed




I don't know who this is! 


You know what's the worst about having being a gaming couple? _SHARING._ We will have to split our time in the 360.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2011)

soulnova said:


> _SHARING._ We will have to split our time in the 360.



Try not to take this the wrong way, I'm not bashing the 360.

But why would you want to play Skyrim on any platform besides the PC? TES is historically amazing when it comes to the modding community. I couldn't imagine playing this game and miss out on all the awesome mods.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 9, 2011)

Tell me I can ride a dragon.


Fiona said:


> how the hell did you manage that?


Nothing major. Credit and trade-in stuff with Amazon. They gave me a $20 credit when I pre-ordered Battlefield 3 (PS3), and since I had the follow-up, I no longer needed the predecessor, so I traded in Bad Company 2 to them for $14. They're also giving me a $10 credit on Skyrim. Factor that all in, it's $16.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2011)

*this guy have a walk Walkthrough*


----------



## Lamb (Nov 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Did they fix the atrocious leveling system from the previous game?  I hopeso otherwise I might just ski this title and wait for AC.



Just thought I'd give you a breakdown of how it's different:

You still level up skills in order to increase your level; however, experience gained towards that new level is related to how high your skill level in a particular leveled skill is. For example, if you level up One-Handed from 16 to 17, you'd expect less experience gain then when you raise Two-handed from 76-77. This serves to steer players towards more focused characters.

You no longer have Stats (strenth, endurance, etc), instead at each level up you choose to increase either Health, Magica, or Stamina. This gets rid of the need for efficient leveling and allows players to just play how they want.

You no longer go to sleep to level up, instead you just "look to the stars". This allows you to level up, when you're ready, without needing to hunt down a bed.

Every level up, you get to choose a perk, which are limited by skill level and prerequisite perks. 

Level scaling still exists. However; instead of the world flatly leveling up with you, individual areas have their own level scale, which will become set once you enter place. For instance, if you enter a cave that has a level scale of 10-20, and you personally are level 5, that cave will be at level 10, and will remain at level 10 for the rest of the play through; however, if you entered at level 12, everything in the cave would be leveled to level 12; if you enter it at level 30, everything will be leveled to level 20. It's basically the system Bethesda designed for Fallout 3.



Eternal Goob said:


> Bretons.  **



Bretons are Elvish. 

Manmer if you please.

If he really wants pure non-elf, with Skyrim he wants either Redguard (weird, I know but look at the skills, destruction and conjuration get bonuses) or Argonian.



soulnova said:


> I don't know who this is!
> 
> 
> You know what's the worst about having being a gaming couple? _SHARING._ We will have to split our time in the 360.



He's a novelty character from Morrowind and Oblivion


----------



## konatachan (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Try not to take this the wrong way, I'm not bashing the 360.
> 
> But why would you want to play Skyrim on any platform besides the PC? TES is historically amazing when it comes to the modding community. I couldn't imagine playing this game and miss out on all the awesome mods.



personally, I'd rather play it for pc too, not just for mods, but for the specs. But, my pc is a piece of shit so. The only way I would ever play on a pc is if my pc was a gaming computer, so that way it would have 0 lag. otherwise, I'm gonna have to stick with consoles on this one and others.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm hoping a GTX460 will be enough to view the Ultra settings for this game 

I want to play this game maxed out. If I can't, oh well. I'm going to upgrade my GTX460 to a 580 soon anyway.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bretons.  **



Goob has the right idea 

Still undecided between a Breton and a High Elf. With a High Elf character, my character's background history would be more interesting, but with a Breton, I can easily balance combat and magic and fit the region's racial setting somewhat (considering High Rock's proximity to Skyrim). My Altmer in Oblivion was extremely overpowered, and It's be nice to conceptually have an Altmer character migrating northward from the Summerset Isles when the law finally catches up with him for illegally crossing borders. I like the outcast feel and the eventual prospect of assimilation to the lands of Skyrim.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Try not to take this the wrong way, I'm not bashing the 360.
> 
> But why would you want to play Skyrim on any platform besides the PC? TES is historically amazing when it comes to the modding community. I couldn't imagine playing this game and miss out on all the awesome mods.



Lol while I agree with you, my current PC just about runs facebook. I'll be getting it on the 360 also. 

I did plan to upgrade (or in effect build a whole new PC) but right now I don't think it's worth the cost for one game.


----------



## Felix (Nov 9, 2011)

Bought the game for 22€
Pre-load done
Awaiting unlock (I will probably use an Australian VPN to unlock it tomorrow at 1 PM GMT)


----------



## Fiona (Nov 9, 2011)

Personally after playing as a breton already and seeing the extent of the spells this time around i am going breton battlemage. 


Shield and a Spell ftw 



btw Minor detail about in-game companions. Hardly can be called a spoiler but just in case i put it in spoilers anyway.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Companions are apparently immortal. im watching Mangg's "Lets play skyrim" videos and at one point him and his partner assault a mage and the mage goes postal on the partner and he gets "killed" or thats what it looked like. Mangg slays the mage and then looks at his "dead" partner and then he just pops right up like nothing happened. VERY reminicent of DA origins


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

Companions in New Vegas didn't die either but that wasn't Bethesda-developed. I'm not sure how it went in Fallout 3, been too long. Or Oblivion.

In other news, they had me at "infinite quests."

And I'm playing this on my 360 because I want to increase my gamerscore and I'm not about to be arsed to try and play it on this PC that had trouble running garbage like Dead Island which was a waste of time anyway. Deal with it.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

360 is the way to go.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll be playing the game on my laptop that barely means the minimum settings. i was going to get it for PS3, but the price for video games is way too expensive where i live.

low settings ftw.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 9, 2011)

Fiona said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Companions are apparently immortal. im watching Mangg's "Lets play skyrim" videos and at one point him and his partner assault a mage and the mage goes postal on the partner and he gets "killed" or thats what it looked like. Mangg slays the mage and then looks at his "dead" partner and then he just pops right up like nothing happened. VERY reminicent of DA origins




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not particularly surprised, I have no idea how many stupid reloads I made in Fallout 3 in the name of saving my puppy. Then again, I wonder if my lack of frustration will outweigh the loss of realism.


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

Lamb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not particularly surprised, I have no idea how many stupid reloads I made in Fallout 3 in the name of saving my puppy. Then again, I wonder if my lack of frustration will outweigh the loss of realism.



Just get the Puppies perk.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 9, 2011)

Fiona, how's the individuality of each dungeon so far? Are they all unique and lifelike? :33


----------



## Draffut (Nov 9, 2011)

Lamb said:


> You no longer have Stats (strenth, endurance, etc), instead at each level up you choose to increase either Health, Magica, or Stamina. This gets rid of the need for efficient leveling and allows players to just play how they want.



This coupled with the scaling enemies was the reason I hated Oblivion and never actually finished it.

If they really did fix that as you are saying, I am going to be all over this game.  Might have a new favorite TES game to supplant Daggerfall.

Also, I might get a copy for both PC and a console so my bro wont bother me to play mine.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok so I've been playing all day since in Holland some shops sell it early. I don't think they're allowed to but whatever I won't complain.

Huge spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Town guards sound like Schwarzenegger. It's hilarious.

Had a stray dog following me around for a while.

Box comes with a really cool map of Skyrim. I have a social life so I have people coming over, and I'm not that much of a geek, but I can see some people pinning that on their wall.




Honestly it feels more like fallout with swords rather than a whole new thing with a whole new engine. I have a hunch it's basically still the same engine because of some telltale stuff like the small part where you can see through water when your eyes are on the surface level, how the distance draws out and renders faraway objects, how people are animated when idle, etc.


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

So someone tell me, are there actually organizations or orders to join besides this Dark Brotherhood and whatever stereotyped Mage cult there probably is?


----------



## Lamb (Nov 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> So someone tell me, are there actually organizations or orders to join besides this Dark Brotherhood and whatever stereotyped Mage cult there probably is?



Dark Brotherhood, Thief's Guild, Companions, Mage's Guild, Imperial Army, Stormcloaks.

I've heard you could maybe join Bard's College (though I don't know if it's not just the Thief's Guild or something like that).

I've also seen some other groups you might be able to win the favor of, but not necessarily join. You'll also be able to become a more and more respected citizen in each of the individual major cities.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> So someone tell me, are there actually organizations or orders to join besides this Dark Brotherhood and whatever stereotyped Mage cult there probably is?



I don't know anything about this one, but it's probobly the same basic 4 as the last couple games.  Thieves, assassins, fighters, and mages.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I don't know anything about this one, but it's probobly the same basic 4 as the last couple games.  Thieves, assassins, fighters, and mages.



And you can choose between the Legion or the Stormcloacks, or just go neutral.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 9, 2011)

the battle born seem like abunch of assholes to me


----------



## Lamb (Nov 9, 2011)

Fiona said:


> the battle born seem like abunch of assholes to me



Grey-Mane's don't seem much better to me.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 9, 2011)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Ok so I've been playing all day since in Holland some shops sell it early. I don't think they're allowed to but whatever I won't complain.
> 
> Huge spoilers:
> 
> ...



I believe it IS the same engine, there was an interview where Todd was saying how they kept on adding to the engine and stripping it down and adding over and over that it "became something new". Basically it's the same thing but refined to hell and back to suit their needs, in comparison to what they were working with before.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 9, 2011)

So I ran into this giant in the middle of a swamp area. He hit me, did like 90% of my hp (wtf right), and then hit me again, there was some kind of explosion, and I shit you not I flew up into the air. Of course I was dead but the corpse ended up higher than most mountains before it started to reload.
I don't think it was a bug either, there was a whole animation and an explosion effect when the giant hit the ground to go along with it.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 9, 2011)

Kind of a big deal said:


> So I ran into this giant in the middle of a swamp area. He hit me, did like 90% of my hp (wtf right), and then hit me again, there was some kind of explosion, and I shit you not I flew up into the air. Of course I was dead but the corpse ended up higher than most mountains before it started to reload.
> I don't think it was a bug either, there was a whole animation and an explosion effect when the giant hit the ground to go along with it.



I heard about that, it has to do with the physics in the engine I believe. If I'm right, what happens is when the giant hits you, you get crushed into the ground with a huge force. Because of the collision effect in the engine, it causes you to bounce off the floor. Imagine your character as a spring.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 10, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Dark Brotherhood, Thief's Guild, Companions, Mage's Guild, Imperial Army, Stormcloaks.
> 
> I've heard you could maybe join Bard's College (though I don't know if it's not just the Thief's Guild or something like that).
> 
> I've also seen some other groups you might be able to win the favor of, but not necessarily join. You'll also be able to become a more and more respected citizen in each of the individual major cities.



yeah i ran into this guy, who told me to join the bards college, however it wasnt for the thieves it was for theatric arts. I havent visited that place yet, although it could be the thieves guild, because i havent heard a single word about them in the entire game yet. Which is quite funny cause in oblivion they never stopped talking about grey fox, it was like he was more important than the freaking oblivion gates.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

This time tomorrow this thread is going to be lighting up like a freaking xmas tree


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

Fiona said:


> This time tomorrow this thread is going to be lighting up like a freaking xmas tree



No, it'll die down pretty quickly.  Everyone will be too busy playing the game.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm only getting the game Friday morning unfortunately, and I'm teaching a class that morning as well.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Fiona said:


> This time tomorrow this thread is going to be lighting up like a freaking xmas tree



I wont be getting my copy until sometime before end-of-business day friday (so really anytime between 9am and 5pm) so ill be a few hours behind some of the people in the thread.

But ill surface for air after a few hours and give my 1st thoughts, and any goodies i ran into already 

Since this requires steam to play, the people who basicly kept this thread going for the past 3 months (kopp, eg, fiona, myself ect) should get on eachother's contact lists, so we can chat ingame


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 10, 2011)

I just got my copy on the ps3  you jelly


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

Not jelly at all, fireking.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

fireking77 said:


> I just got my copy on the ps3  you jelly



PC > ----PS3 >--------------------Xbox

So no, not jelly. And the piece of paper w/ your screenname was totally unnessary


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

/Playing on Xbox


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Fiona said:


> /Playing on Xbox



Playing Skyrim on ps3? Playing skyrim on xbox? Saying you're proud to play skyrim on a console, period?






Btw, fio.. whatcha think of my sig gif that i matched up to the ava you made me?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Its stupid and retarded and it makes you look FAT 































I like it


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

^

She's mad/jelly too


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

So I hear that the Low graphical setting on the PC version will be equivalent to the Xbox 360's graphics.  Can't wait to see Very High.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> So I hear that the Low graphical setting on the PC version will be equivalent to the Xbox 360's graphics.  Can't wait to see Very High.



Makes sense. Consoles are not made to have their hardware upgradable when/if the user has the funds and time to do so.

Unfortunately, the pc setup i have now wont be able to run it at ultra settings, im expecting a comfy level of "high" setting, though. Luckily, the difference between "ultra" and "high" are not that noticable. At least until you start running 15+ mods


----------



## fatalidoon (Nov 10, 2011)

First time posting in here, though i've been lurking this thread since page 6. Just got back from Sydney city Australia where the game has essentially gone on sale early, as a result of one EB games in world square selling it early and the rest of the retail outfits following suit. I ordered it on the pc but my friend ordered it for the 360. Just got back from his place and after playing it i can say it is very, very fun


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> So I hear that the Low graphical setting on the PC version will be equivalent to the Xbox 360's graphics.  Can't wait to see Very High.





Wolfarus said:


> Makes sense. Consoles are not made to have their hardware upgradable when/if the user has the funds and time to do so.
> 
> Unfortunately, the pc setup i have now wont be able to run it at ultra settings, im expecting a comfy level of "high" setting, though. Luckily, the difference between "ultra" and "high" are not that noticable. At least until you start running 15+ mods


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

Fiona, do enjoy your low level graphics.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Since this requires steam to play, the people who basicly kept this thread going for the past 3 months (kopp, eg, fiona, myself ect) should get on eachother's contact lists, so we can chat ingame



Would have been great, but you're on PC, Fiona's on 360, and I'm on PS3. Circle of life.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Would have been great, but you're on PC, Fiona's on 360, and I'm on PS3. Circle of life.



Thats too bad, Guess we'll have to settle for communicating w/ eachother in this thread 

@ Fio'


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Fiona, do enjoy your low level graphics.



*I WILL *​


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

The PC - PS3 - Xbox circle of life brings to mind southpark's human centipad..


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

I am the A in that Centipede


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm the B. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I am the A in that Centipede



If by "A" you mean its short for : "Ass end of it" then yes, i readily agree


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

That makes Wolfy the ass 


EDIT: Looks at post time  Hivemind


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> I'm the B. Best of both worlds.



You shut your dirty mouth 



Fiona said:


> That makes Wolfy the ass
> 
> EDIT: Looks at post time  Hivemind



oh snap! time-space warp posting there, fio' dear


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> You shut your dirty mouth



I shit in your PC loving mouth.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Thats hilarious.  






But for sirius 






Fuck yo shit. 360 fo life *insert gangsta sign and puts on aviators* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Which would be a much more impressive and intimidating gesture if i wasnt a 5'0 95lb incredibly white french girl


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> I shit in your PC loving mouth.



Whoa,would you two please get a private room..

Also..17 hours untill Skyrim unlocks on Steam..


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> I shit in your PC loving mouth.





Fiona is a french girl?


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

Disappointed that the game still has many gamebryo related bugs 

what a piece of shit engine


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

We might as well get into it. Fuck 360 too. It's as useless as a pair of sunglasses on a person with one ear.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> We might as well get into it. Fuck 360 too. It's as useless as a pair of sunglasses on a person with one ear.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> Disappointed that the game still has many gamebryo related bugs
> 
> what a piece of shit engine



Soo..do you have it in your hands?

And don't fret about it,even with the greatest engine,such a huge gameworld combined with shitload of stuff to do will always result in bugs.

The more a system is complex,the more the odds of something going wrong will go up.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Fiona is a french girl?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

^

"Hey there, how you doin', gorgeous? Have i mentioned i have a great gaming pc for your skyrim needs, yet?"

awww' yeah


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

A couple of things suddenly came into my mind the moment he said you are French..

Those being Napoleon,the Eiffel tower,mimes and..this:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQa7SvVCdZk[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry for stereotyping..


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not French but I speak French. Whoever guesses where I'm from will get a hug. The "speaking French" has nothing to do with it though.


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Soo..do you have it in your hands?
> 
> And don't fret about it,even with the greatest engine,such a huge gameworld combined with shitload of stuff to do will always result in bugs.
> 
> The more a system is complex,the more the odds of something going wrong will go up.



Nah, pc version so i have to wait like you but i have been reading up on skyrim threads

I just don't have a high opinion of Bethesda's quality control and technical expertise. Bugs are to expected in a game with so much content but some of these bugs have been around since F3.

I hate bugs


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> I'm not French but I speak French. Whoever guesses where I'm from will get a hug. The "speaking French" has nothing to do with it though.



Well,at least give us a hint..


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> ^
> 
> "Hey there, how you doin', gorgeous? *Have i mentioned i have a great gaming pc for your skyrim needs*, yet?"
> 
> awww' yeah


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> A couple of things suddenly came into my mind the moment he said you are French..
> 
> Those being Napoleon,the Eiffel tower,mimes and..this:
> 
> ...



Born in the US and raised here as well just so you know. Mother is from france and my dad is half german half french. I dont take offense


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Please dont tell me you're a bit of a tsundere-type in reality, fio..


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,at least give us a hint..



Fook that.

It's an east-coast country (country, not state or city).


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

eastern coast of the landmass that it occupies or east coast in relation to the united states therefore making it on the west coast of its own landmass?


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

East coast of its own landmass. Vague as fuck, I know, I just feel like fucking around.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Please dont tell me you're a bit of a tsundere-type in reality, fio..



Sometimes. Depends on who it is and the situation surrounding my relationship with them.



Koppa you are from Norway


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Fook that.
> 
> It's an east-coast country (country, not state or city).



Im guessing nova scotia, canada. But you can keep your hug. If i win, ill take a brofist



Fiona said:


> Sometimes. Depends on who it is and the situation surrounding my relationship with them.



Ah thats ok then. Everybody has their moods and phases they go thru day to day. Would be irritating to have to deal w/a 24/7 tsundere-type, though. Unless the sex was mindblowingly fantastic. That might make dealing w/ it worth it. At least for awhile


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Im guessing nova scotia, canada. But you can keep your hug. If i win, ill take a brofist



The hug was an excuse to caress one, or all, of your supple, yet firm, asses.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Born in the US and raised here as well just so you know. Mother is from france and my dad is half german half french. I dont take offense



Oh,so do you have a deep connection to your roots..I mean does french culture mean anything to you?

Do you find it interesting?




> Fook that.
> 
> It's an east-coast country (country, not state or city).




Hmm..

Are you from Asia?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> The hug was an excuse to caress one, or all, of your supple, yet firm, asses.



Im assuming yer a guy, so no groping of my man buttocks for you, im afraid. Im jus' for the ladies


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> The hug was an excuse to caress one, or all, of your supple, yet firm, asses.




I cant tell if i should feel molested and offended or flattered



Also you never answered, are you from norway?


Ciupy said:


> Oh,so do you have a deep connection to your roots..I mean does french culture mean anything to you?
> 
> Do you find it interesting?



My grandparents live in Lyon. I usually visit them every summer, so yes i find it interesting and the history fascinates me the most.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I cant tell if i should feel molested and offended or flattered



But I used the word "supple."


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

But you also touched my butt


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

People touch butts all the time.

And I have to go soon, exam at 8, so I'm from Tanzania (google it), live in the US. But I'm beige. Work it out mofos.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

I need to crash too  


I will be up for at least 24 hours tomorrow


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Have fun working that 12am release shift, fio 

Talk to ya laters. You too, koppa.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

Night. And good luck with the midnight release Fiona, don't get mobbed.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 10, 2011)

Just so guys know, the steams version is available for pre-load.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Just so guys know, the steams version is available for pre-load.



16 more hours to wait for the unlock here in the EU..


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Stopping by the store after work tomarrow to stock up on some essential release supplies.

2 20oz cans of redbull
A bag of nacho cheese dorrito's (found out last night that one of my cats, ozzy, also likes these)
Some sammich fixins for easy, quick meals

And a few jugs of arizona green / pommegranate iced tea (too much soda is bad for you, mmmkay)

Skyrim release : prepared.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2011)

PC is meh not that many games fully use all the power properly.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 10, 2011)

So looks like I will be picking up my copy for PC in about 14 hours. I could get the game in 3 and a half hours but I don't know if there is a midnight release near my home. Btw if your wondering that is Australian time.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *PC is meh* not that many games fully use all the power properly.



Really now, PC will be the best for Skyrim as it has usually been for Bethesda games. Especially when the modding community is so strong.


----------



## Minko (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the PC game disk 

But I have to wait until midnight to install. Also bought the Official Game Guide.


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

12h Skyrim Marathron on Giant Bomb 11.10.11 (hosted by Greg Kasavin)

they're playing Morrowind at the moment


----------



## Laurens (Nov 10, 2011)

just bought it, can't wait to play it. too bad it won't be until tomorrow


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey guys guess what happens when your friend owns his own game shop? That's right bitches I have skyrim got it a few hours ago. Will post pics to prove I am not bullshiting.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2011)

lmao I just got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmmmmm Skyrim and some Kleenex............where you hiding the Vaseline Bateman? Anyway cool thing dude, have you played it yet? I have installed mine going to drop the girlfriend of at the airport and then tidy the house and then boom Skyrim all day today and weekend.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2011)

I was expecting the game to look better than this guess all of the trailers were a lie


----------



## Sotei (Nov 10, 2011)

I've always wanted to get into the Elder Scrolls games but the art direction kills it for me, it's such an ugly looking game.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Fuck..Steam still hasn't unlocked yet in the EU..

What a fucking waste..




Sotei said:


> I've always wanted to get into the Elder Scrolls games but the art direction kills it for me, it's such an ugly looking game.




Wait...what?

You may fault its technical side (low-res textures on consoles e.t.c.) but the art direction is incredible in this one.

It's Frank Frazetta combined with ancient Scandinavia.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 10, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I was expecting the game to look better than this guess all of the trailers were a lie



You had expectations about the cover art based on trailers for the game? 



Sotei said:


> I've always wanted to get into the Elder Scrolls games but the art direction kills it for me, it's such an ugly looking game.



yer such an ugly looking game!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2011)

Lamb said:


> You had expectations about the cover art based on trailers for the game?


I expected dragons popping out and shit.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 10, 2011)

Never forget, children, this weekend belongs to us.

SOVNGARDE AWAITS!


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

Gamespot 9.0
IGN 9.5
Giantbomb 5/5
1up A-
Joystiq 5/5
Gamespy 5/5
Edge 9/10
Eurogamer 10/10
Gameblog 5/5
Rockpapershotgun: "New Best Elder Scrolls Ever."
GameTrailers 9.3 Careful of possible spoilers.
Jeusvideo 18/20
Anaitgames 10/10
pcgamers 94
Destructoid 10/10 (From Jim Sterling too?! Whoa)
Everyeye 9/10
Vandal 9.8
Wired 10/10
Computerandvideogames 9.5
G4 5/5
Thesixthaxis 9/10
Atomicgamer 10/10
Gamereactor 10/10
Oxm 10/10
Gameinformer 9.50
Rpgamer 4.5/5
"Okay game I guess. 3.9/10" - EatChildren I question the legitimacy of this review.
Metro 9/10
Videogameszone - 90 out of 100
Gamer 9.5
Strategyinformer 9.5
Teamxbox 9.8
Meristation 10/10
Escapistmagazine 5/5


----------



## Sotei (Nov 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wait...what?
> 
> You may fault its technical side (low-res textures on consoles e.t.c.) but the art direction is incredible in this one.
> 
> It's Frank Frazetta combined with ancient Scandinavia.




Let me rephrase my comment as I don't think the world of the game is ugly at all. What I meant to say was, the character art direction is ugly. I look at the character models and I'm just so turned off by their aesthetic look that I can't get into the games at all. How can I help these people if I hate them?

I don't want to make comparisons to other games and I definitely don't want the characters to look cartoony or like JRPG characters but I find the people of the world of "Witcher 2" a lot more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Let me rephrase my comment as I don't think the world of the game is ugly at all. What I meant to say was, the character art direction is ugly. I look at the character models and I'm just so turned off by their aesthetic look that I can't get into the games at all. How can I help these people if I hate them?
> 
> I don't want to make comparisons to other games and I definitely don't want the characters to look cartoony or like JRPG characters but I find the people of the world of "Witcher 2" a lot more pleasing to the eye.




This is likely why.


Lamb said:


> Never forget, children, this weekend belongs to us.
> 
> SOVNGARDE AWAITS!


*Lamb is snatched by a dragon right at the start* Lamb:baaaaaa!


Have fun guys.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 10, 2011)

anybody know how to join the dark brotherhood, i cant seem to initiate the ritual


----------



## Lamb (Nov 10, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> anybody know how to join the dark brotherhood, i cant seem to initiate the ritual



You don't just kill a random innocent?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Let me rephrase my comment as I don't think the world of the game is ugly at all. What I meant to say was, the character art direction is ugly. I look at the character models and I'm just so turned off by their aesthetic look that I can't get into the games at all. How can I help these people if I hate them?
> 
> I don't want to make comparisons to other games and I definitely don't want the characters to look cartoony or like JRPG characters but I find the people of the world of "Witcher 2" a lot more pleasing to the eye.



Oh,so you hate the look of the NPC's?

Trust me,they look a lot better than the ones in Oblivion and Fallout 3,much,much better..

And I didn't like many NPC's in TW2.. (except for Triss )

They stared at me with those souless eyes..

What I am excited for is this:

A guy whom I trust and who loved Morrowind and hated Oblivion (he always calls it LOlblivion) said that he played this and that Skyrim is in fact the best game Bethesda has ever made,even better than Daggerfall and,to my surprise,even better than Morrowind.

If it's true..holy shit.

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 10, 2011)

Couldn?t resist I have put it on and played a few minutes of it, looks great and am very excited about it but dear lord talk about lag city this shit lags like a friend.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 10, 2011)

No spoilers and it also shows the 360 version installed vs. not installed.

From what I saw the PS3 version has MUCH better textures across the board but it's AA and shadows are less impressive. I really hope they fix the install problem on the 360 cause some of those textures are insanely bad... I'm more interested in seeing how the game holds up stability wise.

In other news, the reviews are in and as expected they are fantastic. And in other OTHER news... I'm going to sleep and when I wake up it will be 6 hours till the midnight release... damn PST...


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 10, 2011)

Lamb said:


> You don't just kill a random innocent?



no im playing the evil guy, so ive done my shair of murdering and nothing, I just got a quest which seems connected to them so ill see how that play out.



Tempproxy said:


> Couldn’t resist I have put it on and played a few minutes of it, looks great and am very excited about it but dear lord talk about lag city this shit lags like a friend.



yeah if you mean the opening i had the same, its primarily just that bit though and when there is a dragon.

also just realised that since i am a dark elf i have a natural 50% resistance to fire, meaning im the effing dragon slayer :33


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

It's good to have nice friends..


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

Shahrooz go to windhelm and find a boy named aventius, do the mission for him and wait 4-6 hours and a messenger should arrive bearing the seal of the dark Brotherhood. 


just Saiyan


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Aaaand I finally received the game..




Friendship fuck yeah!

Also the game just got unlocked in Australia.

It seems some people are experiencing crashes on start-up.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

a direct quote from the G4tv review. (It got a perfect score)



> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim is less a product of creativity than an act of creation. The accomplishment on display is without equal, but it’s the sublimation of those efforts into a deeply personal experience that is the lasting effect and elicits the compulsive desire to consume more and more of what it has to offer.  Playing it, I could recall getting the first Nintendo system and sitting down with my brother to play Super Mario Brothers. Upon reaching the subterranean level 1-2, the dramatic aesthetic shift awakened us to the giddy thrill of realizing that we had no idea what the game had in store ahead, and our excitement became an uncontained rapturous exaltation. Eighty hours into Skyrim, I’m still feeling like that 11-year-old.
> 
> 
> Read more:


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2011)

I appreciate that there are a decent amount of PS3 players here. Also, Skyrim raped reviews, although it was expected.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2011)

5/5 Giantbomb, all I need to know.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> also just realised that since i am a dark elf i have a natural 50% resistance to fire, meaning im the effing dragon slayer :33


til you meet a frost dragon.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> 5/5 Giantbomb, all I need to know.



And RockPaperShotgun as well.

They said it's GOTY and better than Morrowind.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2011)

everything ive read has shown me that its only gotten 9's and 9.5's on some sites because of ingame bugs and a few animation errors.


Things that will be patched and things that can be expected from a bethesda game and something i think everyone expected anyone given the sheer mass of the game. 



Therefore i think we should go ahead and see those 9's as 10's


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

> I found a shop almost entirely dedicated to hats, and bought a chef’s outfit.





Ah hell, the plague is spreading.  First TF2, now Skyrim, next we'll see hat stores in Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 10, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> yeah if you mean the opening i had the same, its primarily just that bit though and when there is a dragon.
> 
> also just realised that since i am a dark elf i have a natural 50% resistance to fire, meaning im the effing dragon slayer :33



Yep I have just got in and playing it again and noticed it was only at the start, its running smoothly now thank God.



Ciupy said:


> It's good to have nice friends..



Certainly is.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Couldn?t resist I have put it on and played a few minutes of it, looks great and am very excited about it but dear lord talk about lag city this shit lags like a friend.


what console?


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 10, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Shahrooz go to windhelm and find a boy named aventius, do the mission for him and wait 4-6 hours and a messenger should arrive bearing the seal of the dark Brotherhood.
> 
> 
> just Saiyan



yeah i already started that quest, but i dont wanna go to riften yet, im doing shit in windhelm now and i always take it slow in my first playthrough to explore a lot. so i guess the brotherhood wil have to wait .

thanks though and how are you finding the game so far?



Linkdarkside said:


> til you meet a frost dragon.



ahh shit didnt think about that, i guess there will also be a storm dragon which is most likely the strongest of the three.


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

Fiona said:


> everything ive read has shown me that its only gotten 9's and 9.5's on some sites because of ingame bugs and a few animation errors.
> 
> 
> *Things that will be patched *and things that can be expected from a bethesda game and something i think everyone expected anyone given the sheer mass of the game.
> ...



I wouldn't count on that. Game-breaking ones will for the most part be patched of course but lesser ones have a good chance of being around forever


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> I wouldn't count on that. Game-breaking ones will for the most part be patched of course but lesser ones have a good chance of being around forever



Bethesda did say they were going to leave in funny glitches..


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It seems some people are experiencing crashes on start-up.



Crashes, good old gamebryo stuttering, floaty mouse etc..

But it wouldn't be a TES game without them i guess lol


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

^True that..

Although it should be noted that it seems to be the most bug-free Bethesda game ever released,for what it's worth!

Also,anybody here from EU and planning to play it as soon as it unlocks,even though it's going to be at midnight?


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone who may know where I can get this in Los Angeles PM me


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2011)

So I'm playing the PC version of this game.

I'm already disappointed with it. These fucking menus seldom work with the mouse. Seriously. Clicking options in the menu with the mouse doesn't work 70% of the time. It just...doesn't.

I'm sure the game is great, but fuck you Bethesda for turning into another console-to-pc-shitty-ports developer.

I hope this gets a patch.

Yes I'm pirating this to play it early.

Yes I actually DID buy it in steam. So shush.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Naruto said:


> So I'm playing the PC version of this game.
> 
> I'm already disappointed with it. These fucking menus seldom work with the mouse. Seriously. Clicking options in the menu with the mouse doesn't work 70% of the time. It just...doesn't.
> 
> ...



Maybe the game isn't properly cracked and it causes certain bugs.

It has happened before.


Or so I'm told..


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Maybe the game isn't properly cracked and it causes certain bugs.
> 
> It has happened before.
> 
> ...



Nah, it's not a crack problem


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

> These fucking menus seldom work with the mouse. Seriously. Clicking options in the menu with the mouse doesn't work 70% of the time. It just...doesn't.



Fuck Bethesda for changing the perfectly usable menu system from Morrowind.


----------



## River Song (Nov 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Fuck Bethesda for changing the perfectly usable menu system from Morrowind.



Fuck Morrowind's menue and journal.... especially the journal


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

River Song said:


> Fuck Morrowind's menue and journal.... especially the journal



Morrowind's menu system was amazing, I've never used the journal except for a few times so I never had a problem with it.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2011)

Goodbye Real Life.

Goodbye Girlfriend's Breasts.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH1GUi8rNQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Maybe the game isn't properly cracked and it causes certain bugs.
> 
> It has happened before.
> 
> ...



This isn't a crack problem.

Does anyone know if the toolset is out or even if it will be out? It better fucking be, since this feels like a slightly updated version of the Fallout 3 engine.

With the toolset, the community should be able to fix this shit.

Anyway menu complaints aside, I'm really happy with the fact that the game runs extremely well with everything maxed @ 1920x1080 8xFSAA.


----------



## River Song (Nov 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Morrowind's menu system was amazing, I've never used the journal except for a few times so I never had a problem with it.



Suck my..... controller


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

Naruto, how good do the graphics look?


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2011)

Naruto said:


> This isn't a crack problem.
> 
> Does anyone know if the toolset is out or even if it will be out? It better fucking be, since this feels like a slightly updated version of the Fallout 3 engine.
> 
> ...



i think the tool set is coming out a week after release or something like that, it won't come with the box version


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Naruto, how good do the graphics look?



They look great. It bears the mark of consolization, though (textures crappy up close, hair generally looks like it's made out of paper).

But what few things look like they can be improved, totally sound like they will be fixed a month into the toolset's release.



Muk said:


> i think the tool set is coming out a week after release or something like that, it won't come with the box version



Thank you! Should I rep or neg you? I forget which one you like.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 10, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> what console?



Ps3.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone want to PM me the code to get into the door with the golden claw? I thought it was butterfly, bear, owl. At least thats what the symbol on the wall reads as.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 10, 2011)

hmm so pg 15 on the game but steam treat it as pg 18


----------



## Lamb (Nov 10, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Ps3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



do you mean the door to get into the dungeon, or the door you use the golden claw on?


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

Akatora said:


> hmm so pg 15 on the game but steam treat it as pg 18



It has different ratings in different countries, I'm guessing that Steam is just using the ESRB rating for every country.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2011)

Naruto said:


> They look great. It bears the mark of consolization, though (textures crappy up close, hair generally looks like it's made out of paper).
> 
> But what few things look like they can be improved, totally sound like they will be fixed a month into the toolset's release.
> 
> ...



i thought there was suppose to be a 1st day dlc/patch coming right on 11.11.11

so tomorrow might be a patch coming in

it's probably a high texture patch for pc

and i want red points


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

> it's probably a high texture patch for pc



It isn't.  



> "minor stability and quest progression issues"


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 10, 2011)

Lamb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean the door to get into the dungeon, or the door you use the golden claw on?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol Nevermind I read the thief?s journal and caught on to the play of words, did it now. In case you was wondering I was referring to the door you use the claw on.




Magic seems to be extremely vital in this game, once my character starts getting his ass kicked in a melee fight I just hotpick a fire spell and start moving backwards while watching that fucker burn and still try swinging his darn axe.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2011)

took a break will continue tomorrow, went all the way to Winterhold the join the college and now I'm doing their quests. Very fun so far and I have kept my promise not to use any weapons, I love raising Zombies


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

So going the pure mage route eh?

Also,for anybody playing this on the PC and having problems with the way the mouse feels,have you tried to turn off mouse acceleration like you could do in Fallout?

Does the same command line apply for this game as well?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry for double post but:

TweakGuides:



> *For now, the most important tweak has to do with the fact that VSync is automatically on and can't be disabled from within the game. This not only reduces FPS, it also introduces mouse lag. To disable VSync in Skyrim, add iPresentInterval=0 to the bottom of the [Display] section of the Skyrim.ini file in the \Users\[Username]\My Documents\My Games\Skyrim directory.*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Ps3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit i was getting that version.


----------



## konatachan (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait for tomorrow. I'm so excited omg I can't wait!!! It's gonna be the BEST GAME EVARRRR!   (imo). But until then i have homework to do, and chinese food to eat ;D


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Fook all you guys in diff time zones who have it already 

Ima have to wait until around this time tomarrow to have it (unless the deliverly is on the later-end of "business day")


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

I got my friend to sell it to me early. Time for some Skyrim.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

First thoughts:

Much, much, much improved voice acting
Things in the distance render MUCH better. 
The game looks fanfuckingstastic.
Engine is optimized well on PC.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

The UI fucking sucks. Fuck the keyboard and mouse. This was meant for controllers in mind, and would work fantastically with one.

Fuck this shit. I'm using my controller.

edit: Turns out I was right. This game plays *fantastically* with a controller. This is a PC game where I recommend using a controller over a keyboard and mouse. There is simply no way I can recommend using it. Console peasants rejoice.


----------



## Eki (Nov 10, 2011)

nooo gtfo with that shit


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

Until Bethesda releases a PC patch that makes using a keyboard and mouse better, I am using a controller for this game. How did they manage to screw that up when everything else was such a big improvement? Using a controller in this game is much better than in Oblivion, anyway.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn it, I got the PC version over the PS3 version because I believe it would be better. Is it that bad?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

No, it's actually really good. The game is optimized really well as far as graphics goes and plays great. The only thing is... the controls. I highly recommend using a controller.

60 fps on Ultra settings with GTX 460.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2011)

Dammit, I'll only be able to play until around this time tomorrow. Can't call in sick.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 10, 2011)

Still have to wait till tomorrow 

I just remembered that I have to factor in the issue of pacing into my playthrough. Which questlines should I do first. I usually dive into the main quest a little bit and then go to complete several of the factions before picking up the main quest again (I usually leave one or two factions to complete after the main quest along with many side quests). With this, I just have no idea which way to go.  What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

Just go with the flow. That is what the game has been emphasizing so far.

As far as the UI goes... fuck. yes. 

This UI is really one of the most intuitive UIs I have ever used. It allows for quick and easy switching of weapons, magic, and many other things. It just makes everything flow so well... as long as you're using a controller.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2011)

Bethesda is giving all gamestop employees a copy of Skyrim for free, for the PC. All we have to do is register to their insiders website, and upload a picture of our pay stub from work.

Fucking classy company, definitely. Even better than how Microsoft hooks us up.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2011)

THIS GAME

FUCK YES

GOTY

CANT TALK, SKYRIM


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 10, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Still have to wait till tomorrow
> 
> I just remembered that I have to factor in the issue of pacing into my playthrough. Which questlines should I do first. I usually dive into the main quest a little bit and then go to complete several of the factions before picking up the main quest again (I usually leave one or two factions to complete after the main quest along with many side quests). With this, I just have no idea which way to go.  What do you guys suggest?



like awesome said, the best way to play an elder scrolls game is to just do whatever you feel like doing at the moment. I usually just go to a city, then do most of the stuff that you can do there and then I move on to the next city eventually, with the main quest and guild quest saved mostly for later.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

I was getting 60FPS on Ultra settings up until a little bit ago, then it dropped dramatically.

Wut.


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

I still have some left to pay off on it. I may trade in Mass Effect 1 for it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2011)

*PS3 vs Xbox 360 video*


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

So I restarted my computer... and I'm back to 60FPS.

Oh no... Fable 3 flashbacks 

Fuck no 

Granted it took 1 hour before it went into effect, it is still giogio worthy.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 10, 2011)

Come on steam, decrypt the files faster.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone with the steam version, feel free to add me. I'd love to see whatever pictures you decide to take. Im the Frostman with fat red devil avi. The game is unlocked btw.


----------



## Utz (Nov 10, 2011)

I knew I shouldn't have ventured into this thread >____>

All the fantastic talk and exclamations of joy are seriously tempting me to buy it tomorrow (I've been trying to dissuade myself since I have a butt-load of school work the next 2-3 weeks). But I guess taking just the weekend off to play some Skyrim won't be so bad...

And I'm going to respond to myself with: Sure... just the weekend.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 10, 2011)

4 hours 'til my midnight release....


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

Utz said:


> I knew I shouldn't have ventured into this thread >____>
> 
> All the fantastic talk and exclamations of joy are seriously tempting me to buy it tomorrow (I've been trying to dissuade myself since I have a butt-load of school work the next 2-3 weeks). But I guess taking just the weekend off to play some Skyrim won't be so bad...
> 
> And I'm going to respond to myself with: Sure... just the weekend.



You know you want to Utz. That's what I'm doing. 

How's Taka doing? I haven't really been in there much since I left. ~Itachi^


----------



## Utz (Nov 10, 2011)

My damn Game Stop on campus doesn't have a midnight release 

-EDIT-

Whoa Itachi~ what's up man? It's good, although I've sort of stepped back after finishing Ano Hana and Usagi Drop. I'll help occasionally with Naruto.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

Also, the combat is vastly improved.

Actually, everything is vastly improved. Once I go check to see if I can get a sneaking bonus with magic this will most likely be Goty.


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

Spent most of the day reading reviews and seems pretty impressive. No one is pointing out specific bugs yet but I hear they're still all over, ranging from slightly annoying to down-right controller-breaking. But not necessarily everywhere. But that's the territory with Bethesda so it's to be expected, which is probably why I have yet to see anything below a 9.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> Spent most of the day reading reviews and seems pretty impressive. No one is pointing out specific bugs yet but I hear they're still all over, ranging from slightly annoying to down-right controller-breaking. But not necessarily everywhere. But that's the territory with Bethesda so it's to be expected, which is probably why I have yet to see anything below a 9.



They need to fix the UI for keyboard and mouse. That shit is fucking terrible. *Terrible.*

The fact that I got a huge random FPS dip until I restarted my computer was strange as hell too. I'll have to see it again to bitch about it though. I haven't seen it since then.

Graphics are amazing. Absolutely amazing. This is one of the best looking games I have ever played. Ever. 

Gameplay is vastly improved from Oblivion. 

This is a sequel. This is how you make sequels. Every company: Learn from your master.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm,Steam is decrypting the files..sloooowlllyyyy..


Also,I can't believe it..if what people say is true,than this is the true sequel to Morrowind,and it even surpasses it.

Should I dare to hope?


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> They need to fix the UI for keyboard and mouse. That shit is fucking terrible. *Terrible.*
> 
> The fact that I got a huge random FPS dip until I restarted my computer was strange as hell too. I'll have to see it again to bitch about it though. I haven't seen it since then.
> 
> ...



Do they even look amazing on the consoles? Who knows?! It sounds like what I didn't like about Oblivion (combat, actions, character models, voice acting) are all improved vastly over Oblivion so this should definitely be something I look forward to, especially the high degree of customization for "class."

The IGN review's first paragraph made me squee at the sound of organizing books in your home or putting weapons into weapon stands. On top of the infinite quest system, it's a worthy game to get rid of ME1 for.

And Steam is probably going slow with it because they just got haxx0red.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

You'll know it when you see it 

This is the true sequel to Morrowind. Much less bullshit than Oblivion had. This is a true sequel.

Absolutely everything is improved. Voice acting, combat, quests... this game has it all.

Also, what the flying fuck? Literally, I just went flying higher than a mountain once a troll hit me. I went up behind him, zapped him, did no fucking damage and he sends me flying higher than team rocket's continuous fails in an episode of Pokemon. They really fixed the leveling mechanic. I like this


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

I heard that high-flying thing is the most common "glitch" - and that it happens to enemies sometimes, too.

Not necessarily actually COMMON, but it's the most well-known and regularly occurring...


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

In the intro I thought I saw a bird flying. I later figured out that it was a person after it landed 10 ft away from me a minute later


----------



## LMJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Ya man, fuck dat interface for keyboards, bout to whip out my 360 controller for this shit. So much easier.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2011)

are there lot of gems?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 10, 2011)

So, people who already have the game, what quest lines have you undertaken so far and how are they?


----------



## LMJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol, to be honest, since i have finished the first quest to get out of the initial area, i haven't completed any of the main quests yet. Just been exploring...and getting owned if i stray to far from the path.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> So, people who already have the game, what quest lines have you undertaken so far and how are they?



What seemed like a simple fetch quest to gain something from a thief turned out to be much more.'

I also got sent sky high by a troll.




Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya man, fuck dat interface for keyboards, bout to whip out my 360 controller for this shit. So much easier.



Best decision you will ever make.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 10, 2011)

What's the best way to get away with stealing in Skyrim?


Three words: Pot.on.head.


[YOUTUBE]rt5aUdijAN8[/YOUTUBE]

No, I'm not joking.


----------



## konatachan (Nov 10, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> What's the best way to get away with stealing in Skyrim?
> 
> 
> Three words: Pot.on.head.
> ...



This is good for me to know. the first thing i'm gonna do is start stealing shit


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

oldestryomapossible @ that video

A stray adventure took me an hour into a cave 

With puzzles. And boss battles.


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

PUZZLES?

OH HOW I MISSED PUZZLES IN GAMES.


----------



## konatachan (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> A stray adventure took me an hour into a cave
> 
> With puzzles. And boss battles.



PUZZLES?!? BOSS BATTLES?!? this is taking things way better than oblivion already, Are the puzzles zimilar to zelda puzzles by any chance?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

No, they are simplistic puzzles like arrange things in a certain order. The boss battles were quite difficult, surprisingly. This spider bitch was a pain in my ass. 

Magic in this game = amazing. I love the magic recovery system in this game. Great decision to switch it to stamina based regen. Stamina takes a while to recover in this game though. You'll easily run out of it in a fight, but luckily standard swings don't decrease stamina. Just strong attacks and blocks do.

You will be glad to know I haven't run into a cave that looks the same as another yet. And dat art style. Nuff said.

It doesn't look like the enemies scale with you. I think certain ones do, but many don't.


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

Magic is nifty and such but I've always been incline towards a thief/rogue (but not assassin) class.


----------



## Helix (Nov 10, 2011)

What the shit. How are people decrypting? It still says 3 more hours till it unlocks on Steam.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

There's a 15x attack modifier in the sneak class. I'm so getting that shit. You can get it at Sneak level 50.

I usually lean towards rogue, but magic is incredibly fun in this game. It seems like I'm leaning towards a battlemage rogue in this game


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Helix said:


> What the shit. How are people decrypting? It still says 3 more hours till it unlocks on Steam.



Well,we live in the EU and it unlocked for us.

Heck,it unlocked in Australia even before us!

Excellent game,and by far the best purchase I made this year (Deus Ex as well comes as at a second place).

This is the true inheritor to Morrowind's legacy.

Incredible atmosphere,art direction is amazing,the soundtrack is godly,combat is improved,the world is so huge and full of shit to do you will not leave your house for months e.t.c.

And Bethesda-style glitches and unsuitable UI ported directly from the console version.

But still,fuck yeah.

Also,someone more technically savvy than me could please help me with the option of object detail fade in the launcher options?

I have the game on Ultra,except that option,since it defaulted to it?

Will it help the game's LOD or hinder performance?

What does exactly "object detail fade" do?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> What's the best way to get away with stealing in Skyrim?
> 
> 
> Three words: Pot.on.head.
> ...


that epic and funny in the same time.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

I've never been so high. 

Literally. Them trolls make you higher than a mountain.


----------



## Helix (Nov 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,we live in the EU and it unlocked for us.
> 
> Heck,it unlocked in Australia even before us!



Oh, yeah, I forgot about that. Derp.

Oh well, at least I have football to hold me over till it unlocks.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I've never been so high.
> 
> Literally. Them trolls make you higher than a mountain.



It seems that if the PC is hit with enough force,it causes the body to compress and the physics to go all wonky,basically turning the PC into a rubber ball smacked hard on the floor and which then goes up really high..


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Nov 10, 2011)

edit i was rude


----------



## Utz (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol that pot on head thing is epic


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy shit this game..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

I should probably take some of my pictures. There is some great scenery in this game.

You stumbled into that mine too? I like how caves and shit have specific dialog related to them. I just hope it isn't reused. 
Wait until you get this side quest in Riverwood. Awesome side quest with an awesome dungeon.


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

Are there badass sidekicks or companions? Like Danny Trejo as Raul the Ghoul in New Vegas (even though that wasn't even Bethesda)?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

I only found one companion and he was just some random dude I helped out. 

They probably is, but I'm not that far into the game yet.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 10, 2011)

Going to the BB midnight release.

I CAN FEEL IT COMING THE AIR TONIGHT, OH LORD. AND I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MOMENT, FOR ALL MY LIFE, OH LORD.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I should probably take some of my pictures. There is some great scenery in this game.
> 
> You stumbled into that mine too? I like how caves and shit have specific dialog related to them. I just hope it isn't reused.
> Wait until you get this side quest in Riverwood. Awesome side quest with an awesome dungeon.



Yeah,just started doing that mine.

It's much,much better than anything in Oblivion,heck,than anything in Morrowind as well.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I only found one companion and he was just some random dude I helped out.
> 
> They probably is, but I'm not that far into the game yet.



I have found a companion, a mercenary and a dog


----------



## Lamb (Nov 10, 2011)

I won't get the game until late tomorrow.


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I only found one companion and he was just some random dude I helped out.
> 
> They probably is, but I'm not that far into the game yet.



All I need is some awesome lesbian chica to marry.


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

Hearing people talking about how fun the game is makes me envious beyond compare.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a really shitty upload speed.


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

Maaan, if it even looks _a third_ as good on the 360...


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

:envy x 100

Just a few minutes until the game is available over here.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

That wasn't even on max settings. I realized I had the long distance rendering set to low. I boosted everything up to max and it looks even better now


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

Pics please. :33


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Heh a picture of my char :




And a picture of him listening to a bard's song in a deserted inn in the middle of the day:


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

I got into a bar fight... with a woman. That fist fight was epic 

She was good too. I ended it with a dual fist barrage on her face, knocking her down after about 2-3 minutes of pure brawling. 

She wants to be my companion now


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

I meant to say pics showing the view distance now that you've increased it.


----------



## Xion (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not touching this until I upgrade. I'm not upgrading my computer until like December or January at the earliest. Need to see what Sandy Bridge-E and x79 boards reviews say and what prices are.

And after I play it, I'll mod for it.

I'm fairly good at environment modeling and texturing and have experience with game design (I have been working on my own for UDK in the offtime). I will release several mods probably later next year after I play the game, get my rig setup, and get my sites up, but if anybody needs help or advice, those on NF get first dibs. 

I will likely join up with some world expansion (Valenwood, High Rock, Hammerfall, etc.) mods later on down the road. But no rush for now.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

OH SHIT

Aurora's look AMAZING. I did not expect that at all. I just had an eyegasm. Uploading pics soon.


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

Xion 

Have you made mods for any of the previous TES games?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2011)

Xion said:


> I'm not touching this until I upgrade. I'm not upgrading my computer until like December or January at the earliest. Need to see what Sandy Bridge-E and x79 boards reviews say and what prices are.
> 
> And after I play it, I'll mod for it.
> 
> ...



Oh,the texture mods for this will be glorious!


----------



## Xion (Nov 10, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,the texture mods for this will be glorious!



I can't wait for the texture mods! I won't make any because thousands of other people will beat me to it (plus they are a pain the ass to make), but I'll use them as soon as they are out!

QTP4 FTW!


----------



## Awesome (Nov 10, 2011)

More coming soon. My upload speed is terrible, and I'm uploading 5mb files.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

I really do hope that Qarl makes a texture pack for Skyrim, his work in Oblivion was gorgeous.  

What I'm really waiting for is something like MGE for Skyrim.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2011)

Even though I pre-loaded all this decryption and first time setup shit still takes way to fucking long.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't think any other game has handled objects in the distance so well. This game actually manages to make it look better.


----------



## Krory (Nov 11, 2011)

I read about weapon stands in your home and I want weapon stands.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

Finally I can play.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I don't think any other game has handled objects in the distance so well. This game actually manages to make it look better.



From all the shots I've seen of the game, they've made everything look amazing long distance, but most things look like shit up close.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

It depends on what you're looking at and how close you are. Some things do like shit up close like that small table I showed you earlier while others look good. 

And topping off the images with a


----------



## Krory (Nov 11, 2011)

> I was stacking books on a shelf in my house in Whiterun, one of Skyrim's major cities, when I noticed a weapon rack right beside it. I set a sacrificial dagger in one slot, an Orcish mace in the other. They were on display for nobody but me and my computer-controlled housecarl, Lydia, who sat at a table patiently waiting for me to ask her to go questing.



The opening to the IGN review that made me go "I MUST HAVE THIS GAME."


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 11, 2011)

Less than an hour after it's unlocked on PC and it's cracked.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

I loved how when I picked a Dark Elf, the guard referenced the events in which Morrowind was destroyed.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 11, 2011)

The game should reach my house by noon time. I'm a little excited. I need a good solo game to accompany Battlefield 3. Playing that game and that game alone would drive me absolutely crazy.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

Finally I'm out in the open world, wondering what I should do now.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 11, 2011)

This is my first Elder Scrolls game, and it has not disappointed.Time to start exploring.


----------



## Xion (Nov 11, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> From all the shots I've seen of the game, they've made everything look amazing long distance, but most things look like shit up close.



Haha thought the same thing when I saw some of the textures. We really need a QTP4 for this.

99% of the Skyrim fun lies in the mods for me, so I'm fine if vanilla Skyrim looks like a polished console port. Mind you these consoles are like thirty years old (in technology years).

I want to hear more about the weather system? How is it? Amazing? The textures are easy to improve, some engine things not so much. 

Sad to see it doesn't support tesselation, but that's console port for you.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2011)

Xion said:


> Haha thought the same thing when I saw some of the textures. We really need a QTP4 for this.
> 
> 99% of the Skyrim fun lies in the mods for me, so I'm fine if vanilla Skyrim looks like a polished console port. Mind you these consoles are like thirty years old (in technology years).
> 
> ...



The weather system is beautiful.

Mist billows on the slopes of the mountains,snow suddenly starts to fall the from the grey sky until it blankets everything,the higher you go the more ice and harsh,savage winds you see..tis wonderful.

You begin in the south of Skyrim and as you go farther to the North,the more the HSQ goes up regarding the climate.

The South still has forests and green fields..but the North is just snow and ice and wind and darkness..all illuminated by the glow of the Northern Lights.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The weather system is beautiful.
> 
> Mist billows on the slopes of the mountains,snow suddenly starts to fall the from the grey sky until it blankets everything,the higher you go the more ice and harsh,savage winds you see..tis wonderful.
> 
> ...



I hate you. With passion. 

not really... but still


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2011)

soulnova said:


> I hate you. With passion.
> 
> not really... but still



What..the game still hasn't unlocked in your country?


----------



## Xion (Nov 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The weather system is beautiful.
> 
> Mist billows on the slopes of the mountains,snow suddenly starts to fall the from the grey sky until it blankets everything,the higher you go the more ice and harsh,savage winds you see..tis wonderful.
> 
> ...



Haha excellent! That makes me happy. The weather system was probably my single greatest worry using a similar engine to Fallout 3, but my fears have been assuaged for the most part. Very curious as to how they technically use snow to "blanket" stuff. I mean it's obviously not particle collision and coalescence. Maybe it's dynamic adding of meshes and/or texture changes. Either way it's cool. That and dynamic shadows were definitely needed after Oblivion's shortcomings.

I can sense great modprotunities in the future! 

My greatest regret will be dying before I take in all the goodness this game offers. That and learning the secret to immortality as a close second.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2011)

Navigating menus with Keyboard and Mouse is as much of a pain in the ass as others have stated, though I didn't find any latency when I played.  Setting it up to use my 360 controller now.

Anyhow a quick synopsys of my game so far:

Picked a Khajiit since I wanted to try an unarmed run with claws.  Quickly found most everything died in 2-3 solid hits.  Middle difficulty, seams like it does a lot of damage.  Do my claws scale with me?  I don't see an unarmed skill.

Got to first town and killed a chicken, got a bounty.  Killed some lady who came after me with a dagger, then a couple more townsfolk with weapons.  Went and talked to quest giver guy, but the person he told me to talk to was hostile so I had to kill him.

Left town entirely lost with no objective.  Wandered around, went swimming and caught some fish with my bare hands like a cat-man should!

Found an old hag in the hills, she aggroed when I stole everything from her house so I had to kill her in self defense, had some crazy flamethrower spell that was a pain in the ass to claw through.  Found out she was trying to start a witch coven, so I consider killing her my good deed for the day.

Pretty uneventful from there, cleared out a small mine and a dilapidated tower, then threw myself off of it to see the rag doll physics as I tumbled down a mountain.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

So I just learned my first shout; however, I need a Dragon Soul to use it.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What..the game still hasn't unlocked in your country?



I ordered it for 360, there wasn't midnight release in this shop. And I wont be able to play until 6pm when I get back from home either way. 

I'm really tempted to call in sick... but I just can't!  

Can someone tell me if I can make a decent looking female nord?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2011)

soulnova said:


> I ordered it for 360, there wasn't midnight release in this shop. And I wont be able to play until 6pm when I get back from home either way.
> 
> I'm really tempted to call in sick... but I just can't!
> 
> Can someone tell me if I can make a decent looking female nord?



Oh..sorry..

And yes you can.

Each race has predetermined limits for each facial structure (which are unique to that race) so you can't make monsters,but you can make Nords that look nord'ish while still looking unique.

Edit:

Holy shit,the new "Song of Skyrim" animation video from Harry Partridge  :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsqiSknjHK8&feature=channel_video_title][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I loved how when I picked a Dark Elf, the guard referenced the events in which Morrowind was destroyed.



Morrowind was destroyed!?! Hm, maybe I should finish up that remaining 90% of the game... Same for Oblivion. Oh well. Skyrim tomorrow.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

> Morrowind was destroyed!



Yeah, the Elder Scrolls novel mentioned it.  With Vivec being gone the power holding the Ministry of Truth frozen in time disappeared and thus it fell at the speed it was going before Vivec stopped it.  End result was a lot of dead Dunmer.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

Its on its way.

Have to wait for it to get here by 5pm today.

FML


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

>mfw when I'm asked to find a quest item that I already found while exploring the dungeon where I learned my first shout.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 11, 2011)

Enough with the high rez pictures. You are hurting the feelings of the people that have to play on low settings.


----------



## ZenGamr (Nov 11, 2011)

I just got the game, and holy shit it's amazing from the get go.

Here's my character, named after my favorite fantasy character Drizzt. Chose to be a cat, just cuz their awesome.





I just stood there and enjoyed the scenery for like 10 minutes. Already, I'm doing plenty of time wasting, and side tracking from the main quests.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 11, 2011)

just had my first game crash after 20 hours of play, well some things are to be expected


----------



## Face (Nov 11, 2011)

Still haven't got the game. Looks like I might have to wait another 24hrs before I can get it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

-checks the delivery status on amazon.. see's it hasnt been updated or moved from its last location in over 5 hours-


----------



## Minko (Nov 11, 2011)

Found a puzzle in the middle of nowhere. 

And when you completed it, it opened a pathway to a treasure chest


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2011)

OY MY WALLET THIS MONTH!


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

I know that feel bro. 

Best month for gaming.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 11, 2011)

Two great games with the word sky in them and I don't have the money...


----------



## kenji1104 (Nov 11, 2011)

I live in the Philippines. Got my copy here from a retail store and look at the message I got:

"The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim cannot be installed yet, because it is not yet released"

Okay so what the **CK just happened?!


----------



## Naruto (Nov 11, 2011)

Man this game is so fucking awesome. Instant game of the year. They finally got everything right. Even riding a horse isn't bullshit anymore.

Exploring dungeons is fun, exploring the mountains is fun, staring at the scenery porn is fun.

This. Motherfucking. Game.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

My copy is on the move again. Left ontario, cali 2 hours ago. Hopefully it'll be here by mid afternoon


----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2011)

ZenGamr said:


> Here's my character, named after my favorite fantasy character Drizzt.



Uggh, Drizzt.

When will people stop naming characters after him.

And how can you make a char called Drizzt that isn't a Dark Elf?

Actually with dual wielding and getting a dog to follow you, you could recreate Drizzt fairly well, and that makes me sad.


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2011)

at least you have a tracking number, my deliver doesn't have tracking number 

all i know it was sent 2 days ago


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's my sexy character  (was LV2 at the time, now he's LV4, and a Breton):


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

Muk said:


> at least you have a tracking number, my deliver doesn't have tracking number
> 
> all i know it was sent 2 days ago



Where did you buy it from that didnt include some sort of tracking? Even sending via USPS should come with tracking of SOME level. (if you're living in the states, that is. cant speak for the delivery systems in other countries)

Mine's being ship'd to me via UPS


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2011)

simplegaming.com

and using dpd 

well the email didn't include a tracking #


----------



## konatachan (Nov 11, 2011)

Running out to buy it when target opens near my house right now!!! I'm going to be itching to play it all day in school D: Damnit, I wish I could be sick


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 11, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Man this game is so fucking awesome. Instant game of the year. They finally got everything right. Even riding a horse isn't bullshit anymore.
> 
> Exploring dungeons is fun, exploring the mountains is fun, staring at the scenery porn is fun.
> 
> This. Motherfucking. Game.



Couldnt have said it better. How is the horse riding? I refuse to pay 1000 gold for one, so im gonna steal one and I set my eyes on one of esteemed heritage  .

Also just joined the thieves guild and they are awesome, much more believable than in oblivion with better quests too.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 11, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> How is the horse riding?



Not as good as Darksiders, Red Dead Redemption or Shadow of the Colossus, but still way better than Oblivion.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

Somebody 24hr naruto, plz.

She's making me agonize over the wait even more


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 11, 2011)

kenji1104 said:


> I live in the Philippines. Got my copy here from a retail store and look at the message I got:
> 
> "The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim cannot be installed yet, because it is not yet released"
> 
> Okay so what the **CK just happened?!


you wait until it unlocks in Asia, which will be in about 2 or 3 hours from now.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 11, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Not as good as Darksiders, Red Dead Redemption or Shadow of the Colossus, but still way better than Oblivion.



Thats a relief, after playing rdr and seeing how good it worked there, it would have been hard to go back to oblivion level horse riding.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 11, 2011)

In two days time, i'll get Skyrim. It'll be glorious


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh god, just 9 more hours!!!


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 11, 2011)

This game is AMAZING!!!
Far better than Oblivion 
Working without any problems on max resolution and ultra high details


----------



## Krory (Nov 11, 2011)

So. Weapon stands. In my home. I want them.

Will hopefully be geting this soon.


----------



## Face (Nov 11, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> This game is AMAZING!!!
> Far better than Oblivion
> Working without any problems on max resolution and ultra high details



What computer are you running it on?


----------



## Krory (Nov 11, 2011)

God's computer.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2011)

So yea... the game is fucking beautiful. Max res with high details ftw  . Could maybe get Ultra if I overclocked and tweaked a few things but High is good enough 

I just finished the first mission and I already like it better than Oblivion. Though I played Oblivion for like 1 hour and stopped cause I didn't really like it lol.


----------



## kenji1104 (Nov 11, 2011)

finally installed the game but it's still updating to 1.1...

Can't wait! Still, I didn't like the whole idea of Skyrim needing Steam to install...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't wait to play this tonight.. omg.. z


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 11, 2011)

Quad Core 2 3,0Ghz
6Gb RAM
1Gb graphic card

PC was intended to perfectly run Diablo 3 and every game that comes out before it.

There has not been a game yet that I couldn't run on the highest resolution and ultra settings


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 11, 2011)

My copy just got here, so I'll see you guys in a couple of years.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 11, 2011)

This game is beautiful.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 11, 2011)

I envy the guys that are already playing with it 

the real question is: Is Skyrim better than Morrowind?

nobody cares for Oblivion


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 11, 2011)

I will make that decision when I finish it.
It is not one to be made lightly.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2011)

Finished the College of Winterhold quest line which was pretty disappointing, where do I go to join the Darkbrotherhood? That was my favourite story in Oblivion


----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I envy the guys that are already playing with it
> 
> the real question is: Is Skyrim better than Morrowind?
> 
> nobody cares for Oblivion



Morrowwind wasn't even better than daggerfall, so I don't really understand the question.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2011)

DON'T HAVE IT. 

My boyfriend went to get our copy of the game and the store says they wont be able to sell it until sunday... maybe TUESDAY!! _OH GOD!! *THE PAIN*._ 

 Fuck this, Where can I get the game cracked for PC?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Muk, you want red, right?


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah i want read


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Finished the College of Winterhold quest line which was pretty disappointing, where do I go to join the Darkbrotherhood? That was my favourite story in Oblivion



Why was it disappointing?


----------



## River Song (Nov 11, 2011)

Amazon Mucked up my Order, I won't get it till monday


----------



## Arishem (Nov 11, 2011)

Didn't realize you had to turn fxaa on manually. The people complaining that the game isn't as good looking as it could've been need to stop sperging.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 11, 2011)

It's about half 7 now and the post still hasn't arrived, this is weird :/
I've come to a point where I can't do anything else as I'm afraid I might miss it


----------



## Pontago (Nov 11, 2011)

River Song said:


> Amazon Mucked up my Order, I won't get it till monday



 We're in the same boat

Guess Im stuck playing new vegas till then


----------



## Utz (Nov 11, 2011)

GOT ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

About to play. Cannot wait DDd


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I envy the guys that are already playing with it
> 
> the real question is: Is Skyrim better than Morrowind?
> 
> nobody cares for Oblivion



As a person who really despised Oblivion's faults I can say this game succeeds Morrowind in everything I have seen. Not sure if the story will be up to par though, but I will find that out as I go along.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2011)

everyone else already left to play... *rocks back and forth in a dark corner*


----------



## River Song (Nov 11, 2011)

How much is in it compared to Oblivion


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

> Not sure if the story will be up to par though, but I will find that out as I go along.



So far the main quest has been lackluster when compared to Morrowind's quest. :/


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone get an issue when doing the College of Winterhold quest where that one lady asks you to do a spell to gain entrance into the College. She asked me to do the fear spell and so I bought it from her but it won't let me cast fear saying "I don't have enough Magicka" when its full


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Anyone get an issue when doing the College of Winterhold quest where that one lady asks you to do a spell to gain entrance into the College. She asked me to do the fear spell and so I bought it from her but it won't let me cast fear saying "I don't have enough Magicka" when its full



I don't have the game yet and I still can answer this, you should feel ashamed! 



You obviously don't have enough MP to cast it, the spell just happens to need more than your max magicka to be cast. Just level up and increase your max magicka and try again, if still you lack the MP, increase it till you have enough.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 11, 2011)

Okokami said:


> It's about half 7 now and the post still hasn't arrived, this is weird :/
> I've come to a point where I can't do anything else as I'm afraid I might miss it



Called them up about it, if I don't get it by tomorrow then it seems that its gone to the wrong address since it had been dispatched and the postman this morning was about trying to get me to sign stuff for the street at the other end of the road (Did he know the estate at all?).

So quite possibly, some punk has my Skyrim. 

How is everyone else finding the game btw? How are stealth mechanics?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone know how large the PS3 install is?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

Well it looks like the FPS drops I was complaining about yesterday are fixed in the new beta nvidia drivers along with better performance.

And after seeing FXAA, I can't turn it off. It makes everything up close look so much better.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have an amd x2 260 3.2 ghz, gts 250 1g and 4gb ddr2, good.god. I get 20-30 fps on high at 1440x900  This game really is awesome. Not the best looking game but the presentation is what matters and its up there with the best you'll ever see! So good!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I don't have the game yet and I still can answer this, you should feel ashamed!
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't have enough MP to cast it, the spell just happens to need more than your max magicka to be cast. Just level up and increase your max magicka and try again, if still you lack the MP, increase it till you have enough.



I considered this but I was really really hoping that wouldn't be the case lol. Damnit! Time to level up I suppose. I really wanted to get into the college!


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

serger989 said:


> I have an amd x2 260 3.2 ghz, gts 250 1g and 4gb ddr2, good.god. I get 20-30 fps on high at 1440x900  This game really is awesome. Not the best looking game but the presentation is what matters and its up there with the best you'll ever see! So good!



High is the low settings. Ultra is the medium setting.

The real "Ultra" is only set manually. 

FXAA + 16 anisotropic filtering + 8x anti-aliasing +  Reflect land objects, trees, and sky, ultra shadow detail, ultra viewing distance, and high decal quality are all not in the ultra setting.

It helps dramatically.


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2011)

soulnova said:


> everyone else already left to play... *rocks back and forth in a dark corner*



don't worry, i am also stuck playing oblivion until its arriving 

can't wait to compare the community texture mods vs the new skyrim textures 

^
don't forget to manually turn off vsync, removes a huge amount of lag


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

Where is the v-sync setting? 

I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> High is the low settings. Ultra is the medium setting.
> 
> The real "Ultra" is only set manually.
> 
> ...



Yeah I read how to set it manually. I have enough turned on that I am content, especially for my old as shit system. It looks better than my PS3 version (dips more) but, hey, I wanted to know if I could play reasonably well and it far exceeded my expectations!


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

If High looks better than the PS3 version already than I don't even want to see how the PS3 version looks 

The settings I have look so much better than High. And yea, I figured out how to set it manually. Time to test it out


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 11, 2011)

I have the PS3 version. The graphics aren't that good.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> If High looks better than the PS3 version already than I don't even want to see how the PS3 version looks
> 
> The settings I have look so much better than High. And yea, I figured out how to set it manually. Time to test it out



The PS3 version makes the 360 version look like a joke to be honest. My friend and I hooked them up side by side because we were curious and... There's BIG differences that you will definitely notice. The color on the xbox looks a bit more proper (honestly you won't notice), but everything else? It's practically night and day most of the time. Shadow, texture quality, view distance quality, everything so much better on PS3. The PC settings I have (I already know the settings can go higher, I have my buddy's i7 gtx 560 8gb ddr3 behind me, runs obviously godlike with the tweaked max settings, we compared our computers to) make the game look better than even the PS3 version I have and it's not even maxed out all the way (though it is behind me). I'm just glad I didn't get the 360 version  I was worried the ps3 one would look shit but I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> So far the main quest has been lackluster when compared to Morrowind's quest. :/



You mean that one you could complete in less than 10 minutes?


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You mean that one you could complete in less than 10 minutes?



Yeah, that one was incredible.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> I have the PS3 version. The graphics aren't that good.


*Skyrim PS3 vs Xbox 360 video *


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 11, 2011)

Penis McDickson said:


> sky rim is shitbollox
> mw3 is da bomb


Not sure if trolling or just not right in the head.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

So i contracted a disease and i don't know how to get rid of it ;__;


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

Go to Whiterun and go up to the Talon statue and have it cure your diseases.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2011)

Little Washu said:


> Not sure if trolling or just not right in the head.



He's obviously trolling lol. Just looks at his username and whatnot

I finished my first dungeon (Bleak Temple or something I already forgot the name) and it was pretty fun. Puzzles and shit ftw lol. Found my first wall thing too woot!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

So how are the boss fights and is it very glitchy?


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

The dragons are somewhat challenging but its the Giants that have given me the most trouble.  Other than that there are no boss fights.

I haven't stumbled across any big glitches.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2011)

What you mean there are no boss fights? I was in one!

Only glitches I have come across so far are me just standing in a spot that I shouldn't be. 
Like on the side of a mountain with no ground below me 

Combat system will take me a while to get used to. So far I'm loving this game


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

Against who?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2011)

I just had the most epic fight I've ever had in an Elder Scrolls game. I went up to Shearpoint for a quest that goes past it, and I noticed a dragon. So I shouted at it and engaged in battle. I did barely any damage against it, so I figured it was way above my level. I kited it to some rocks and Lined-of-Sighted it to death by using my bow and arrow, took me about 10 minutes (I'm making a spellsword). After that, I walked up to the alter and a Lich arose, to which I did even less damage and which pretty much killed me easily. I forgot to save after my dragon battle, so I had to redo that as well.

The dragon was easier the second time, and I used a the same spot and tactic against the lich. It took about 15 minutes to weather him down, luckily his AI was retarded and he kept getting stuck about 30 yards away from me. Just as I was going to place the final shot, three hired thugs appeared and attacked it, after which they attacked me as I had a contract on my head after visiting the old Witch's cellar/killing her. I barely managed to fight these off, and then I finally was able to collect my new shout...

And that turned out to be 'Throw Voice', which sounds rather useless.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

I was going to fight a dragon but then the giant killed it for me 

The dragon fights in this game are much harder than I expected them to be.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I was going to fight a dragon but then the giant killed it for me





I have yet to see a dragon fight a giant.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2011)

Also, I have deviced my own personal style of Giant/Mammoth Slaying, which lets me kill them without losing any health.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 11, 2011)

I found 2 giants beating the shit out of a dragon, they then beat the shit out of me.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 11, 2011)

The most fun in this game is falling off cliffs and finding new ways to die and seeing how you die.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

Spoilers, herp derp.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fighting Alduin is awesome.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 11, 2011)

If your destination is on top of a mountain, just hop on a horse and go straight up the side. Shit is magical.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucker runs away after getting his ass kicked.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But that was a fantastic battle, best one I've ever had in an Elder Scrolsl game infact. 

Not only do we have to watch out for Alduin but also the damn meteors that start falling from the sky.


----------



## Dei (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking forward to getting Skyrim, will be a weeks more wait for me.

Anyone here tried werewolves yet?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 11, 2011)

Seems like everyone is enjoying the game. Nice.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

Level 6.

Just wtfpwned my first dragon, got my 1st shout.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

Dragons are a bitch to kill for me 

They tank like a friend and deal damage easily. It's probably because I only have 110 health though


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Dragons are a bitch to kill for me
> 
> They tank like a friend and deal damage easily. It's probably because I only have 110 health though



With that first dragon, the only real damage it did was w/ its fire breath. Try to sidestep / avoid that, and go in swinging. You wont insta-kill it, but you'll work its hp down using that pattern.

Also, had an odd sense of satisfaction running my sword thru the back of that bitch thief (who took the gold claw) when he tried to run out on me 

Oh, and the dragur's are awesome looking. The giant-ass frost spiders.. awesoime, but a fair bit more disturbing


----------



## AlexNestoras (Nov 11, 2011)

Can I find a dragon anytime??

I just rented the game. I am only level 1 yet. I did a mistake and killed the people in Riverwood and first quests were lost because the persons witht he quests were dead. And their whole village died just because I attacked a fucking chicken for gods sake. 

So I just kept going forward for the next village but they arrested me and then I woke up after a while free. Now that wizard sent me for a dragonstone on some ruins up to a mountain. 


Anyways, my question is about dragons.. where can I find one?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

I found a dragon, killed it, and another dragon swooped down onto me.

Woe is me you asshole dragons


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> snip



Just follow the MQ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(get out into the open, follow the guys' advice and go talk to his sister, she asks you to get word to the jarl, his mage then sends you to look for something, bring it back, and the leadup to your first scripted dragon fight starts)






Awesome said:


> I found a dragon, killed it, and another dragon swooped down onto me.
> 
> Woe is me you asshole dragons



Cant wait until i get my smithing up to 100. and make me some dragonbone gear


----------



## AlexNestoras (Nov 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Just follow the MQ
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



and after that dragons will be coming out in random?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> and after that dragons will be coming out in random?



No idea, ive barely started the game. I would assume that there are set dragon fights for the MQ line, but from what i hear they also appear for random encounters.

Now back to the game. Saved and quit right as i got back into town. Expect to swagger up to the jarl and get some reward and praise for my legendary self.

Like a boss.


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 11, 2011)

Having a spell in each hand is so fucking sick, I think that's all I've done so far. I swing occasionally with a axe, but shit the destruction aspect of this game is just so appealing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Level 6.
> 
> Just wtfpwned my first dragon, got my 1st shout.


random dragon or quest dragon.?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 11, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> random dragon or quest dragon.?



Has to be the 1st quest dragon because the shout is the reward for killing it.


----------



## Utz (Nov 11, 2011)

Ran into my second dragon, first random one. Luckily a giant was nearby and helped me kill it xD

The road up to Hrothgar is absolutely stunning. Really enjoyed that part.

Currently at level 5, roaming about . Love this game!


----------



## Hana (Nov 11, 2011)

I did this almost right off the bat. It made me very sad.



Still, I fucking love alchemy and enchanting.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

6 hours in. Level 6. Done a bunch of little side quests. Had to tone down the difficulty cause i was just getting smashed ;__;


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2011)

I regret not getting this game for PC.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> 6 hours in. Level 6. Done a bunch of little side quests. Had to tone down the difficulty cause i was just getting smashed ;__;



What did you have it on?  I am level 4 on the medium one and am still clawing everything to death as a Khajiit with no issues.  I create zombies as backup too, but that's about it.



Hangat?r said:


> I just had the most epic fight I've ever had in an Elder Scrolls game. I went up to Shearpoint for a quest that goes past it, and I noticed a dragon. So I shouted at it and engaged in battle. I did barely any damage against it, so I figured it was way above my level. I kited it to some rocks and Lined-of-Sighted it to death by using my bow and arrow, took me about 10 minutes (I'm making a spellsword). After that, I walked up to the alter and a Lich arose, to which I did even less damage and which pretty much killed me easily. I forgot to save after my dragon battle, so I had to redo that as well.
> 
> The dragon was easier the second time, and I used a the same spot and tactic against the lich. It took about 15 minutes to weather him down, luckily his AI was retarded and he kept getting stuck about 30 yards away from me. Just as I was going to place the final shot, three hired thugs appeared and attacked it, after which they attacked me as I had a contract on my head after visiting the old Witch's cellar/killing her. I barely managed to fight these off, and then I finally was able to collect my new shout...
> 
> And that turned out to be 'Throw Voice', which sounds rather useless.



wait.  "Epic fight" = "I exploited the sit out of the bad AI"?

That's what makes an epic fight for you?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Against who?




At Bleak Falls Barrow. The last guy you gotta kill before getting out of the dungeon/finishing quests that sends you there! 


I'm off to find the Graybeards 

Also, the companion that I got keeps disappearing on me  . Kind annoying


----------



## Naruto (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm playing on whatever the default game difficulty is (normal?) and I had to coat my weapon with stamina draining poison to beat my first random dragon encounter. Turns out that works pretty well, though.

Also, I'm a fucking Werewolf now. And I don't know where my follower went.

Still only level 12, but having a great time.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

I think the default difficulty is Master? Well on mine it was. Lowered it to Expert or something


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

> At Bleak Falls Barrow. The last guy you gotta kill before getting out of the dungeon/finishing quests that sends you there!



That isn't a boss fight.  

Finally beat the main quest, the last battle wasn't half as awesome as the first fight with 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alduin




but it was acceptable enough I suppose.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2011)

^What makes you think it isn't a boss fight?

You playing on fucking master 

My default was Adept which I think is normal


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

I think it's hilarious how I always manage to get the game before mostly everyone else and everyone else beats it before me


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2011)

How the fuck is anyone beating it within a damn day?

Jesus, kids these days. Doesn't anyone take their time to play a game anymore?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2011)

The World said:


> How the fuck is anyone beating it within a damn day?
> 
> Jesus, kids these days. Doesn't anyone take their time to play a game anymore?



I don't get it either.  I've spent like 5 hours on the game so far and haven't even fought the first main quest dragon.  There just so much other better shit to do in the world.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 11, 2011)

Got my copy today, naturally, but I just started playing it really. I have two questions, though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the beginning of the game when you're escaping from the dragon attack and you can choose to follow the Imperial Army guy or the Stormcloak, I accidentally chose the Imperial Army fella when I wanted to choose the other guy. It seems that this affected a quest I was given (in this case, to join the Imperial Army), so does this decision affect the ending (no spoilers, just a yes or no would do fine)? And is there a way to join the Stormcloaks instead despite the fact that I messed up at the beginning?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

I joined the Imperial too, but I didn't know you could pick 

All I saw was a dragon, some dude flying sky high, fire, and then a minute later said person falling in front of me. I went with the first person I saw.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2011)

What is Elder Scrolls?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

Mider T said:


> What is Elder Scrolls?



Something that you should invest all of your money in


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I joined the Imperial too, but I didn't know you could pick
> 
> All I saw was a dragon, some dude flying sky high, fire, and then a minute later said person falling in front of me. I went with the first person I saw.



Yeah, I didn't realize it until it was too late.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I joined the Imperial too, but I didn't know you could pick



Right before you go inside and they untie your hands another guy runs by who you can follow to start with the stormcloaks.  The only reason I noticed this was because the quest thing popped up and said to follow one of the two, but didn't specify which was which, so I followed the Imperial guy.  When I restarted a real game, I followed the stormcloak.


----------



## Helix (Nov 11, 2011)

And this is why you don't fuck with Giants.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That isn't a boss fight.
> 
> Finally beat the main quest, the last battle wasn't half as awesome as the first fight with
> 
> ...



Im just staying away from the main quest for now :/

Still in WhiteThorn or w/e its called, doing random quests.


Bleach said:


> You playing on fucking master
> 
> My default was Adept which I think is normal



I guess lol. I was getting pissed caused i kept getting killed with one swing


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I joined the Imperial too, but I didn't know you could pick
> 
> All I saw was a dragon, some dude flying sky high, fire, and then a minute later said person falling in front of me. I went with the first person I saw.



lmao! Same for me


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

> ^What makes you think it isn't a boss fight?



Wasn't tough enough.  



> Jesus, kids these days. Doesn't anyone take their time to play a game anymore?



Decided to ignore all the sidequests and finish the main quest.  I'll completely ignore the main quest with my second character and focus on the side-quests and exploration.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

Who did you start with Fail?

I ended up going with the Imperial Race


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

Was a Dunmer with a focus on combat and a bit of magic.  Was a level 21 at the end.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

lol Have you been playing all day?!

I ended up walking in the rain ;__;


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

Pretty much, 15 hours total.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

Was that just the main quest?


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

Yo, and Adept is way too easy brospeh


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2011)

The World said:


> How the fuck is anyone beating it within a damn day?
> 
> Jesus, kids these days. Doesn't anyone take their time to play a game anymore?


achievement wores and people that want to rush their game and then put it in storage forever


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> Was that just the main quest?



Mostly, I did a bit of exploration at first.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

How you like the game overall??

I need to buy a house soon so i can store all this stuff ive found :/


----------



## Arishem (Nov 11, 2011)

There's nothing more gratifying than healing the sick.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

> How you like the game overall??



What I've played is leagues better than Oblivion.  Besides the UI I had no problems with the gameplay at all.  The only thing that irked me was the a lore related thing about Alduin.  

Arishem


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm dealing so little damage to dragons and I'm level 10 

It takes forever to kill one. I can kill giants so much easier.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wasn't tough enough.



Still a boss though 

And damn you beat the main quest line already... Tooooo fast looool. I'm lvl 4 woot!

@Arishem 

Douche!!!


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

yea the UI is a bit annoying at first. I dislike having to use the "favorites" system. 

Do you know if we can only hold about 300 pounds of weight? or w/e it is


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2011)

> Do you know if we can only hold about 300 pounds of weight? or w/e it is



It's about 300, maybe 350 but I'll have to check to be certain.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 11, 2011)

8 hours of playing, I've only been to one major city (Whiterun) and explored the area around it. I have 3 shouts and I'm at level 8 atm. This is why TES is the shit.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

lmao, holy shit. I just watched my comrade go Werewolf and fuck shit up.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2011)

Good lord, 3hrs in and I still don't know wtf I want to do in this game. There's just so much content.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

Fucking red-eagle shout-disarmed me, and i couldnt find my superior steel sword afterwards 

Had to grab the waraxe i had in my inventory and keep hiding behind one of the pillars right before he shouted. Eventually got him down.

At lvl 9 now 

Also found that dragon / lich combo that was mentioned earlier. Wiped the ground with my screaming, flacid body. Better go back to them when im higher lvl / better gear'd 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that lich w/ the dragon is one of the "long dead but now risen again" dragon priests that was mentioned in one of my loading screens.


----------



## Xion (Nov 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> lmao, holy shit. I just watched my comrade go Werewolf and fuck shit up.



They did add werewolves?

Fascinating. 

I'm eagerly looking forward to playing this game in one to two months.

*goes back to playing Assassin's Creed - yes, the original*


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2011)

So, I have too much Dragonbone and Dragonscale on me. I'm over encumbered and have nothing else to drop to lose weight, looks like I have a long walk ahead of me.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, I have too much Dragonbone and Dragonscale on me. I'm over encumbered and have nothing else to drop to lose weight, looks like I have a long walk ahead of me.



Have you bought your first house in whiterun yet? After taking out that 1st MQ dragon, you can buy it from the steward for 5k gold. Comes with a storage chest upstairs.

And im guessing fiona hasnt come up for air yet, either. Havnt seen her post since yesterday morning


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2011)

I know, but I only have 3.5k gold on me, and am nowhere near Whiterun. A fucking Dragon attacked me in Falkreath, and there's shit all here.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, I have too much Dragonbone and Dragonscale on me. I'm over encumbered and have nothing else to drop to lose weight, looks like I have a long walk ahead of me.



how much weight can you carry?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, I have too much Dragonbone and Dragonscale on me. I'm over encumbered and have nothing else to drop to lose weight, looks like I have a long walk ahead of me.



Just sell it at a general store in Whiterun. You get some good cash for it and dragons are everywhere.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> how much weight can you carry?


310


Awesome said:


> Just sell it at a general store in Whiterun. You get some good cash for it and dragons are everywhere.



There's enough dragons that by the time I max my Blacksmithing I can still make all the armor I want?


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

ah well i can only carry 300 still :/

looking to buy a house so i can just store shit


----------



## Gnome (Nov 12, 2011)

I sold some to the vendor so I could walk, then gave the rest to my housecarl, hope the ho doesn't steal it.


----------



## Utz (Nov 12, 2011)

Where have you guys seen werewolves at? 

I took a break from the main quest and headed down the long journey to Riften and joined the Thieves Guild there. Pretty cool quests so far : >

And now that I'm Thane of Whiterun I have a Housecarl or w/e! She's a boss warrior


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2011)

> There's enough dragons that by the time I max my Blacksmithing I can still make all the armor I want?



There is potentially an infinite number of dragons, the nameless ones spawn randomly I believe.  The further you go into the main quest the more frequently they spawn.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 12, 2011)

I've seen 2 werewolves. One was a sidequest in Falkreath the other was during a quest for The Companions in Whiterun.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 12, 2011)

Utz said:


> Where have you guys seen werewolves at?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Do the Companions questline


----------



## Helix (Nov 12, 2011)

Just finished the College of Winterhold quests. Lots of interesting shit.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2011)

damn you guys 

i am still stuck waiting for my game


----------



## Gnome (Nov 12, 2011)

Finally turned it off after a 15 hour play session. Time to dream about it!


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 12, 2011)

>finally have time
>obtained game

IT BEGINS


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2011)

Kenneth, you'll be spending even less time on NF.


----------



## Hana (Nov 12, 2011)

Who do I buy the homes from? I have saved up 8k, and I'm sure that I can get a house with that.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

lol yea. You can buy one in Whiterun


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hana said:


> Who do I buy the homes from? I have saved up 8k, and I'm sure that I can get a house with that.



Proventus Avenicci I believe is the one in that you can buy houses from in Whiterun.  He's with the Jarl.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 12, 2011)

How the hell do I get to High Hrothgar lol...


----------



## Bonney (Nov 12, 2011)

Finally got my copy for PC and just got home with it. Installed it and Steam basically says Updating - and I have to wait 45 minutes until it is ready to play. Talk about killing my good mood. 

Anyway, its good to hear that the game seems incredible, at least from what you guys have been saying.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 12, 2011)

System said:


> Finally got my copy for PC and just got home with it. Installed it and Steam basically says Updating - and I have to wait 45 minutes until it is ready to play. Talk about killing my good mood.
> 
> Anyway, its good to hear that the game seems incredible, at least from what you guys have been saying.



Been playing non-stop, this game just makes me happy, it reminds me the ambition of games in the past, like baldur's gate 2 and the previous elder scrolls games. The scale, presentation, depth, it's all incredible and this game ranks among one of my favorites period. ><


----------



## Awesome (Nov 12, 2011)

You know what I absolutely love about this game? I haven't stumbled into a generic dungeon yet. Every single dungeon had something going on it, whether it be a bounty, some dude who needed help killing a necromancer who fucked up his family, etc. Huge improvement over Oblivion where everything was generic.

I wonder when I'll find a completely generic dungeon


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> How the hell do I get to High Hrothgar lol...



Go to Ivarstead, there will be trail nearby that'll take you up to High Hrothgar.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy shit the hotsprings area looks awesome!

HOLY SHIT! "Dovakhin! Dovakhin!" music starts as a frostbreathing dragon zero's in on my ass!

HOLY SHITE son, i now have frostbreath shout!





Awesome said:


> You know what I absolutely love about this game? I haven't stumbled into a generic dungeon yet. Every single dungeon had something going on it, whether it be a bounty, some dude who needed help killing a necromancer who fucked up his family, etc. Huge improvement over Oblivion where everything was generic.
> 
> I wonder when I'll find a completely generic dungeon



I found a certain barrow where there were enslaved ghosts who didnt like having to attack me


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You know what I absolutely love about this game? I haven't stumbled into a generic dungeon yet. Every single dungeon had something going on it, whether it be a bounty, some dude who needed help killing a necromancer who fucked up his family, etc. Huge improvement over Oblivion where everything was generic.
> 
> I wonder when I'll find a completely generic dungeon



I miss generic dungeons. I play sneaky and jewish, so I take my time, stalk my enemies and try to loot everything so I can take it back and sell them. Every dungeon takes me like an hour to finish.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVYi1ja5AZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JH24 (Nov 12, 2011)

I've got the game yesterday for the PC. At first I was a little disappointed because the textures looked a little blurry, but then I got completely immersed into the game, and that doesn't happen often to me. 

I'm glad I already did all the things I needed to do yesterday, hopefully I can now enjoy two days of fun. ^^


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a question about skills.

When you lv up a skill does it automatically get better? OR does it serve only as a LV requirement for using Perks?


----------



## Bonney (Nov 12, 2011)

Been playing for an hour and a half now, I've been exploring a bit. I got hit by a giant and sent flying like 40 meters high and died which was funny. I've having a blast with the game, graphics are pretty, combat is massively better, good voice acting for the most part. Great feel to the game as well. There is just so much waiting to be explored, very exciting.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2011)

Went with a dual-wielding Dunmer  as my first character, and so far it's been pretty fun. Mainly just exploring and running into bandits. Cleared out a fortress of them using backstabs. After the initial event, I sort of headed towards the first town, but then I started climbing one rock which lead to another rock and eventually ended up going WAY southeast. After the bandit fortress, I came upon some draugh(?) lords and stuff. Their shout attacks certainly surprised me. Couldn't rely on just backstabs against them. Had to bust out the magic fire while running around in a circle.

I did come across one shout, but still no dragons... or giants... and I've already run into the invisible southern boundary so many times. No going back to Cyrodiil, I guess.

Oh, and toughest enemy for me so far has been the Wisp Queen. Had to run away since she was one-shotting me at level 2... but this was before I ran into all that other stuff I described up there.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 12, 2011)

So.

I've been all depressed about Skyrim being too hardcore for my computer, but I never did bother checking the minimum requirements.

My computer can handle it, even if it's only at the lowest settings possible!


----------



## Arishem (Nov 12, 2011)

Just fought and killed my first random dragon.A good way to end the night, I think. Time to visit dreamland.


----------



## noraktar (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought the game is dumbed down too much before its release, but now I'm happy to see I was wrong. This game is awesome.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2011)

finally its installed i am ready


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 12, 2011)

For all of you who can't find the Dark Brotherhood!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Go to the inn in the first village and talk to the innkeeper. Ask him about rumors and he will tell you that someone in Windhelm(if I am correct) is trying to summon th Dark Brotherhood. Go there, you will find a kid who will think that you came from the Brotherhood and ask you to kill some old granny. Do it and you will recieve a later with a picture of a black hand and words ''we know''. Then go to sleep. They will find you.




btw. I've just tested something and if anyone for God knows what reason wants cheats, they are exactly the same as they were in oblivion


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 12, 2011)

Helix said:


> Just finished the College of Winterhold quests. Lots of interesting shit.


You're wearing the same outfit as me except i have thalmor gloves and boots on 

So yeah finished the College quest line, just started the Legion quest line.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 12, 2011)

My first impression:
Horrible graphics, horrible GUI (really, the guy should be flayed), game is filled with bugs (suicidal bunnies, moonwalking dogs and other stuff) and the phy engine  sucks, I really disliked that they removed most skills and what they did with the inventory, towns feel empty and some stuff really makes no sense (people talking about  their secrets when you're in their range just to have some random quest popup), melee fighting is  no fun at all (they could have copied Mount&Blade) as much as archery. Most limitations come from Gamebryo (because no matter what they say, this IS Gamebryo, thank XBOX for a 7 years old engine delivering outdated features).
I dislike the health/mana regen system.


The good things: the world is much better than Oblivion's, the OST is neat (they did even remix some track from Morrowind), loading times are faster and the main quest is much more enjoyable.
The game is pretty scalable and  should run well even on older computers. Giving NPCs a job and a time schedule really does wonders for the immersivity.
The level scaling is not as ugly as it was in Oblivion and they finally made magic fun to use. There is some decent choice/consequences with a working dialogue tree (you can disable the compass and ask the NPCs for directions). 
Of the quests and dungeons I've done none was  utterly terribad, they managed to avoid the emptiness  Oblivion delivered.
Hopefully modders will fix the bugs, change the  UI, add content and above all kill the wolves which right now are a 2.0 version of Morrowind's cliffracers


A decent trekking simulation, not GOTY worthy but  good enough to waste an hour or two. Way better than Oblivion and Dragon Age 2, reminds me a bit of Morrowind.


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 12, 2011)

Ofcourse the game is filled with bugs, ffs, it just came out yesterday -.-
Give them time to create a patch to fix the bugs.
Melee fighting is almost the same as it was in both Oblivion and Morrowind.
Horrible graphic? Maybe for you who can't run the game on maximum. I can see every single ring on a chainmail, every smallest detail on a person, building and armor. Sorry, but that is not horrible graphics...I doubt that there is a game now that has better graphics than Skyrim.
Helath/mana regen system is the same as it was in Oblivion. You wait for some time or drink a potion and your health/mana regenerates.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 12, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> Ofcourse the game is filled with bugs, ffs, it just came out yesterday -.-
> Give them time to create a patch to fix the bugs.
> Melee fighting is almost the same as it was in both Oblivion and Morrowind.
> Horrible graphic? Maybe for you who can't run the game on maximum. I can see every single ring on a chainmail, every smallest detail on a person, building and armor. Sorry, but that is not horrible graphics...I doubt that there is a game now that has better graphics than Skyrim.
> Helath/mana regen system is the same as it was in Oblivion. You wait for some time or drink a potion and your health/mana regenerates.



Ahem, bugs, usually as evident as the ones this game seems to suffer (people getting bodyblocked, polygon compenetration, brigants attacking each other, guards knowing you killed a chicken on the other side of the world) should be fixed BEFORE the game comes out. That's exactly what beta-testers are for.

Melee fighting is exactly like it was in Morrowind,  yup, that's right, as horrible as it was back then, almost 7 years ago. Clicking a button to swing your sword  and block with a shield, just like that. Go and try M&B to check a decent melee system.

The Graphics are horrible, you must be blind. Compare it with  The Witcher 2 or Battlefield or RAGE even. Skyrim is a 2008 game techwise. Hell, I could put a modded Oblivion screenshot up and you wouldn't be able to see the difference.
Health and mana regen are out of proportion, heal yourself on the right and attack on the left, you are invulnerable, there is literally no way you can run out of mana.


I forgot:
crafting and alchemy are better, a big meh for the perk/feat system,  I liked the shout section.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2011)

got skyrim!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## Gnome (Nov 12, 2011)

Just woke up, took a shower. Time for another day of Skyrim! I feel like I've only scratched the surface.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 12, 2011)

This fucking game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's so much to tell, so much to describe. The graphics are amazing. The world feels so real (and the water is fucking badass! LOVE IT!) I am at a loss for words. The scope of Skyrim, the involvement in the world that you feel, the sense of immersion, all vastly surpass Oblivion. At first, I was very delighted to play the game, and as I went into Riverwood and then Bleak Falls Barrow, I was ready to move on, despite being unable to see beyond. This is one thing that makes Skyrim so amazing. There are mountains to obscure what may lie on the other side, and that glorious feeling of uncertainty of what lies ahead is unrivaled. I was unsure if I would like what was north of Riverwood, but just as the light of high noon revealed the magnificent city of Whiterun, I was thrilled. Whiterun hold felt so real and natural, far beyond anything in Oblivion, and this was just from a distance. When I actually came into Whiterun, I was awestruck by the detail and the community. In Oblivion, once you escaped Prison, you could easily jump into the whole world, and bit by bit, Oblivion's world got smaller and smaller for you. I find, however, that as I progress, Skyrim is only getting bigger and bigger. The grandness of this world is superb, and I still possess this feeling of being unaware of what lies ahead. I've barely scartched the surface of this world, yet I have a strong desire to go out and see all the cities. (The only major city I've been to is Whiterun, and I've played for at least 7 hours). Also, in Oblivion, I always felt alone and disconnected. The world was only concerned about Martin Septim and the Emperor. The hero was simply a new trend that gained some recognition throughout Cyrodiil but still felt disjointed and a part of his/her own world. Nobody could really relate to the hero in Oblivion. In Skyrim, I feel as if I'm actually part of this world. I feel like I have companions I can trust (Faendal is an awesome companion ).

One thing I also love is how the day progresses. The Skyrim sky looks, dare I say, pretty much like real life (actually, better) and I feel that the world is truly alive. And don't even get me started on the transition of weather as you scale mountains. From sunny all of a sudden to a massive blizzard. That was awesome. More details to come (maybe).

Also, I attacked a mammoth for the lulz. Got fucked in the ass.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 12, 2011)

Post pics of your chars! I wanna see what they look like and some epic weapons people might have gotten already! Mine's doesn't look that great cause I have basic stuff but I'll post anyone soon :3


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2011)

i just killed my first dragon 

it was awesome

at first i was up on the tower ... and felt left out on the fight, so i ran down the tower stairs and then jumped on the dragon to kill it 

it breathed fire on me, i returned with flames and a frosty axe 

but i need to find some fire resist armor 

and alchemy/smith/enchanting sooo much to do to improve those skills and so little gold/materials to have


----------



## Okokami (Nov 12, 2011)

Finally got my skyrim, but god the mouse feels a little... clunky? Maybe I'm just so used to playing oblivion with a controller now, but it often feels a bit jittery moving 1st person while its smooth in 3rd.


----------



## Alien (Nov 12, 2011)

Okokami said:


> Finally got my skyrim, but god the mouse feels a little... clunky? Maybe I'm just so used to playing oblivion with a controller now, but it often feels a bit jittery moving 1st person while its smooth in 3rd.



Go to Documents/My Games/Skyrim and find ?SkyrimPrefs.ini? file. First, to be on the safe side, make a copy of back up of this file and save it somewhere on your hard drive.

bMouseAcceleration=1
If you want to disable mouse acceleration, you can change it to 0. You will need to increase the mouse sensitivity in-game when you disable the mouse acceleration.

that helps


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I have a question about skills.
> 
> When you lv up a skill does it automatically get better? OR does it serve only as a LV requirement for using Perks?



It felt like a LV requirement for unlocking more perks perks which are the things taht really improve your character's strength/ability.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2011)

Okokami said:


> Finally got my skyrim, but god the mouse feels a little... clunky? Maybe I'm just so used to playing oblivion with a controller now, but it often feels a bit jittery moving 1st person while its smooth in 3rd.





all the current tweaks available


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CArejI2nZLg&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


Everything makes sense now...


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2011)

wait so the first one was female?


----------



## Utz (Nov 12, 2011)

Woke up, had breakfast, time for more : D.

So I heard someone say DB is in Windhelm? Guess I'll make the trek up there. Should see some cool stuff on the way : > . 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although I guess I'll get that Horn for the Greybeards first, I want to complete my Shout.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> Go to Documents/My Games/Skyrim and find ?SkyrimPrefs.ini? file. First, to be on the safe side, make a copy of back up of this file and save it somewhere on your hard drive.
> 
> bMouseAcceleration=1
> If you want to disable mouse acceleration, you can change it to 0. You will need to increase the mouse sensitivity in-game when you disable the mouse acceleration.
> ...


can the ini file be used to get more perks and ability points?


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 12, 2011)

Just finished the Dark Brotherhood quests 
Amazing


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> can the ini file be used to get more perks and ability points?



An ini file doesn't do that as far as I know.  You can probably do this through the console I suppose, the following thread is attempting to figure out all the console commands.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 12, 2011)

Where can I find a badass sword? My current sword only does 21 atk.


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 12, 2011)

Question: What is the max level in this game?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 12, 2011)

I haven't see any Dragons, but to be fair I haven't done any of the main quest so that might explain it


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> Question: What is the max level in this game?



Somewhere around level 70.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I haven't see any Dragons, but to be fair I haven't done any of the main quest so that might explain it



Yeah, you need to begin the main quest in order to have dragons start appearing.


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> Where can I find a badass sword? My current sword only does 21 atk.



In the Labyrinth you can find a honed sword with good fire damage and 22 atk(I am a mage though so for a warrior it'll do more).


----------



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> Where can I find a badass sword? My current sword only does 21 atk.



The companions forge a good weapon for you if you do their quest chain.

Mine deals 50 damage (two handed).


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 12, 2011)

Rios said:


> In the Labyrinth you can find a honed sword with good fire damage and 22 atk(I am a mage though so for a warrior it'll do more).



Where is this Labyrinth? 




Naruto said:


> The companions forge a good weapon for you if you do their quest chain.
> 
> Mine deals 50 damage (two handed).



I got initiated and their forger gave me the sword I'm using now. Continue their quest chain?


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2011)

There should be maps with most of the locations already. Search.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 12, 2011)

Why did they have to put in giant spiders? Why?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 12, 2011)

I started this game at midnight thinking I'd just sample it. Four hours and some change later, my body demanded that I sleep. Worth the hype so far. I love the idea of forging your own weapons, so I'm working on being a blacksmith. I think the one major area I haven't tried much of yet is magic. Great game so far, and I haven't even messed with the main quest much.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 12, 2011)

This game might just be my first 10/10 

Combat, quests, exploration, and everything game related is perfect.
Graphics are some of the best I've seen. The music is amazing.
The story for side quests are quite great and once I see how the main story is this game could very well be the first and only game I would give a 10/10 

I still need 20-30 more hours into it though with the main quest beat among other things.


----------



## TDM (Nov 12, 2011)

A favorable review from the ineffable Tom Francis.

I can't have this game until late December, so I'll have to subsist on glowing reviews and scenery porn screenshots.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 12, 2011)

I've never played an elder scrolls game. Not sure if i should get it or what to expect.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 12, 2011)

There should be a ton of people streaming it on twithchtv if you want to see what its like.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!

has anyone been to shearpoint?


*Spoiler*: __ 




first there is a dragon

2nd there is a fucking named lich "kavitch" or something there 

fucking lich has infinte fireballs, fucking hard to kill 

anyone killed the lich yet? 

i managed to steal the shout from the table with lydia occupying the lich and then just jumping down the mountain to escape arggro, but i failed so many times trying to kill it


----------



## TDM (Nov 12, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> I've never played an elder scrolls game. Not sure if i should get it or what to expect.


Conventional wisdom suggests to start with the most accessible one, but upon closer inspection, Oblivion really wasn't all that good. Between the potato faces and whopping four voice actors, the game was really only good if you played as a loner, staying away from the main quest.

Morrowind was aesthetically interesting, but if you've played an RPG from the last 5-6 years, it'll seem like a hopelessly outdated relic with lackluster combat.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 12, 2011)

Playing as a werewolf is great, the speed is incredible. You can just gallop across the landmass discovering shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> An ini file doesn't do that as far as I know.  You can probably do this through the console I suppose, the following thread is attempting to figure out all the console commands.


i was just asking because it have something to do whit numbers.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 12, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Playing as a werewolf is great, the speed is incredible. You can just gallop across the landmass discovering shit.



Where do you get the werewolf thing anyway?

And I don't like this soul gem thing and some weapons having that bar that runs out


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Where do you get the werewolf thing anyway?




*Spoiler*: __ 




You become one sometime in the Companion's quests from what I'm told.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 12, 2011)

Illusion max, I wish there were more illusionary spells  I miss charm

I'm going to start looking for the darkbrotherhood soon


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVnhTO-A-2E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FakePeace (Nov 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Where do you get the werewolf thing anyway.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Companion questline, some of the first quests you make for them. 

What do you guys think which faction is more "trustworthy"? Imperials or Stormcloaks? Until now I don't feel like joining anyone


----------



## Okokami (Nov 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Companion questline is glitchable or can get bugged it seems, I'm unable to finish the Proving Honor quest without using the console as the Initiation speech doesn't finish. Thank god for PC

EDIT: Possibly need to be attacked one last time by Silver Hand before you start the initiation to avoid this.
EDIT2: Found it. If you get there too fast you'll bug it. Don't walk near it until all 5 members are there.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The only way to progress in the Companions is to be a Werewolf  I tried it out, but I do not like the prospect of being a werewolf. Perhaps in due time, I will. But for now, fuck that shit!




Damn. In only 5 hours I have done so much yet the world of Skyrim is still vivid, full of life, and waiting to be discovered. I cleared a couple epic dungeons and went to Bard's leap smth (forgot the full name) where I got some Words of power after spending like 2 hours trying to kill two Hagravens (1. I fucking hate those bitches. 2. They were at least above level 12, and I was only level 8 at that time, so it was difficult, especially with them spamming exploding fireballs that took away like 1/3 of my health simply by being in radius.)

After that epic encounter (by the way, that place is absolutely stunning. I spent nearly ten minutes simply starting in awe at the mountain setting. What I love was that the mountains were varied. They weren't all snowy and plagued by blizzards, but they were rocky mountains sided with grass and a river running right through a range of them), I decided to head west simply to explore and I set my sights on Markarth. I soon encountered a Sabre-Toothed Cat which I roasted a la Fire bolt . I was probably treading territory that I was not meant to at my level, but I still cruised right through (also killed 4 mudcrabs on the way). One of the most interesting encounters I had was just north of the Shrine of Dibella, on a bridge adjacent to the magnificent river and mini-waterfalls in the river valley. I found three Thalmor Justicars, which was interesting because despite the fact that my character was an Altmer, they still talked to me like I was garbage. Then I killed them and got Elven and Dwarven armor and this sweet robe 

Markarth is fucking beautiful. Anyone else hate Hagwitches?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, yes I do hate them. I prefer the term Hagbitches.


----------



## Utz (Nov 12, 2011)

I still need to visit the other major cities. I've only seen Whiterun and Riften so far. But so much to see xD

I stumbled upon this waterfall area I think near the Rift where there were literally like 5 waterfalls and this amazing river flowing between them. Gorgeous scenery.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 12, 2011)

My first encounter with a giant, and it was wonderful 

I wonder if I could use them to lift me up to mountain peaks?


----------



## Lamb (Nov 12, 2011)

So far, I'm only level 13 and have taken part in the slaying of 6 dragons (1 all by myself), obtained 5 shouts, become head of the Companions, become thane in 3 holds, and watched 3 housecarls go to Sovngarde 

Feels good bein' a viking.

Two questions:

Where the fuck do I find moonstone? I have the fucking guide and still can't find any moonstone. D:

Second, is it just me or do all the dragons breath Ice? I thought "Frost Dragons" were supposed to be the icy badasses no one could beat, but every unnamed dragon I've met has done their best to freeze me, but each time they do minimal damage since I have like 75% ice resist currently.

Also, I feel kinda sorry for half the dragons I've faced, since the fights usually go:

Dragon: "Oh, shit AMBUSH TIEM"

Suddenly, Spriggans everywhere. 

Me: "I'll let you guys kill each other, and come back in a few to make the killing blow."


I'm starting to think the game is conspiring to make most of the battles easy for me, like one attacked me at a pond, with nothing around and out of nowhere, some goody two-shoes mage is throwing gigantic fire balls that kill it in 5 shots, and then telling me how hard and frightening that was for them. I mean seriously, 5 fucking shots! 

The one dragon I took down by myself, had an AI fuck up where he decided to sit outside this little area I was holed up in, shooting him full of arrows and fire, whenever I could. It took me 10-15 minutes, it was awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 12, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Where the fuck do I find moonstone? I have the fucking guide and still can't find any moonstone. D:



I found moonstone in Soljund's Sinkhole. It's right above a river where the river splits into two to the west of Whiterun. It's quite a ways west too, past Rorikstead. 



> Second, is it just me or do all the dragons breath Ice? I thought "Frost Dragons" were supposed to be the icy badasses no one could beat, but every unnamed dragon I've met has done their best to freeze me, but each time they do minimal damage since I have like 75% ice resist currently.



Yes, there are dragons that breathe ice that aren't frost dragons.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

up the difficulty a bit. And i was up in Solitude doing random shit and i was getting ass handed to me by all these witch/demon bitches and these like Goblin type things ;__;

And those fireball blasts do so much damage to me ;__;


----------



## Utz (Nov 12, 2011)

I've only seen one Ice-breathing dragon. The other couple I've faced were destroying me with Fire >_>. I eventually got the best of them though!

And I don't remember where I found Moonstone, but I have it lol.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

This game doesn't have a demo, does it...

//HbS


----------



## Lamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I found moonstone in Soljund's Sinkhole. It's right above a river where the river splits into two to the west of Whiterun. It's quite a ways west too, past Rorikstead.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are dragons that breathe ice that aren't frost dragons.



Thanks, bro.

And I know they can, but I mean, every dragon i've met so far, other than the first one who completely rocked my shit, has been all ice all the time.



> up the difficulty a bit. And i was up in Solitude doing random shit and i was getting ass handed to me by all these witch/demon bitches and these like Goblin type things ;__;
> 
> And those fireball blasts do so much damage to me ;__;



I might, though most other things seem to be pretty quick to wreck my shit. XD


Note: I'm not complaining, I'm happy with the game, I just think it's funny that the game doesn't seem to trust me to take on a dragon by myself.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> This game doesn't have a demo, does it...
> 
> //HbS



It's an open world game, a demo would misrepresent it.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I might, though most other things seem to be pretty quick to wreck my shit. XD
> 
> 
> Note: I'm not complaining, I'm happy with the game, I just think it's funny that the game doesn't seem to trust me to take on a dragon by myself.



yea, fucking Trolls are hard. So are the Bears for some reason >.>


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> It's an open world game, a demo would misrepresent it.


I only wanted to take a look at general mechanics. And making a demo for an open-world game isn't that hard.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2011)

Play oblivion and imagine it ten times better.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

No thanks, I'll just pirate the game next weekend, play an hour, and decide if I want to buy and play it or not.

//HbS


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

Oblivion?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> No thanks, I'll just pirate the game next weekend, play an hour, and decide if I want to buy and play it or not.
> 
> //HbS



Have you've not played a Elder Scrolls before? They are basically huge worlds to explore, with sword fighting and magic. Oh and this one has giant dragons.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

I admit I haven't played any  I know the general idea, I just wanted to take a look at the game mechanics first-hand.

//HbS


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

Its basically do whatever you want.


----------



## Utz (Nov 12, 2011)

So I've been collecting these rare (I think) ingots and cores from my spelunking, but I assume I'm not at the required Smithing skill level yet to forge weapons/armor out of them. Anyone know what that is? Or if you can?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 12, 2011)

You can forge basic things in forges from iron ingots and leather straps and can increase your smithing that way. There are also smelting pots you can use to turn ores into ingots.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> up the difficulty a bit. And i was up in Solitude doing random shit and i was getting ass handed to me by all these witch/demon bitches and these like Goblin type things ;__;
> 
> And those fireball blasts do so much damage to me ;__;



Those would be hagbitches, and yes, I had the same experience with them tossing exploding fireballs like fucking meteors. 

Currently climbing High Hrothgar (Level 10 )
The wind carrying snow along the mountain is absolutely vivid and lively. I feel like I'm actually climbing a mountain. I can definitely say, without a doubt, this is the most gorgeous game I have ever played in my life.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 12, 2011)

I had to replay the entire Companions questline because it was a possible glitch.


*Spoiler*: __ 



When you're sent to the witches den to get one of their heads, kill all of them and take their heads. I know it's optional, but I didn't do it on the first playthrough and had no way to cure being a werewolf.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> I had to replay the entire Companions questline because it was a possible glitch.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So there is a cure? I didn't continue on that questline mainly cause i didnt want to turn


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So there is a cure? I didn't continue on that questline mainly cause i didnt want to turn




*Spoiler*: __ 



There is a cure, I just did it. It does remove the ability to become a werewolf forever, you can't get it back.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 12, 2011)

So, I'm about to fight some boss in some quest. I'm thinking this might be my first Dragon Priest, is 13 too low to fight one? Am I gonna die? I mean, everything leading up to him has been Draugr Wights, who I'm just barely able to beat using dual cast fire ball. D:


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 12, 2011)

Just woke up a bit ago. Had my shower and grab'd a bite to eat.

-went to youtube and played the skyrim theme-

A'ight, lets get back to it! 

Also, im pretty sure those liches that you find w/ the dragons out in the wild are the newly-risen dragon priests from back in the day.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> I had to replay the entire Companions questline because it was a possible glitch.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I did that chain to cure that old guy who dies, but I didn't cure myself (nor do I remember an option to do it).

Not that I would want a cure. I'm a fucking werewolf.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 12, 2011)

Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was definitely fun, but the novelty wore off for me.

And after you kill his wolf spirit, you need to re-activite the blue fire. You had to have killed all the withces and have a head with you.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Just woke up a bit ago. Had my shower and grab'd a bite to eat.
> 
> -went to youtube and played the skyrim theme-
> 
> ...



I know they are, but I think this is a dragon priest because the quest companion's been talking about the guy like he's some sort of wizard, who died. which totally fits the lich motif. Plus, he's surrounded by mid-high level Draugr, I've seen nothing lower than Wight, which I'm pretty sure is the highest of the low level Draugr. D:


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im sure there is some kind of draw back of being one though.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> im sure there is some kind of draw back of being one though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You can't be well-rested.
In wolf form, people automatically attack you. 
In wolf form, you can't gain experience.

None of those are really that big a deal (unlike Vampires, who in this are completely pointless).

The benefits far outweigh the costs, imo. Plus, if you so desire, you could just never use the beast form. 

I only really use it to quickly traverse the map (which it's amazing for).


----------



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> im sure there is some kind of draw back of being one though.



No resting bonuses. Other than that, you don't really HAVE to transform...

It's not like I ever bother resting anyway.



Lamb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I the only one who is happily using his horse?


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

ill do it if there happens to be  a bed and im low on everything and don't feel like waiting


----------



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rant_ 



The lack of utility you get as a werewolf does suck, though. I haven't really run into a situation where it helped me. I just do it for lulz (of which I get plenty).

I'm hoping for a community patch to fix some balance issues. For example, why are you vulnerable during the transformation? It takes so fucking long, it's ridiculous, you can't do it in the middle of combat. So you have to PREP before you go into battle. It kind of detracts from the whole "I'm an awesome beast" feeling. Feeding off of corpses needs to be more effective, too. And getting people on the ground and ravaging their ribcage needs to do some serious damage.

I'm just saying, considering I can't gain any experience while being a werewolf and I can't do it in front of most civilized folk, the ability itself should be somewhat better.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



funny cause that guy on the Companion quest does it kind of fast and just slaughters everyone


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 12, 2011)

Can your char be a Werewolf AND a Vampire at the same time?


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

yea, but that would kind of suck.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Naruto said:


> No resting bonuses. Other than that, you don't really HAVE to transform...
> 
> It's not like I ever bother resting anyway.
> 
> ...



I've yet to be at the point where $1000 for something that will inevitably die on me seems like a good decision. Not saying the horse is bad, but things around me tend to die cuz I don't watch out for them. 

Seriously, all three of my housecarls were dead within an hour of me getting them.



Eki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> funny cause that guy on the Companion quest does it kind of fast and just slaughters everyone




*Spoiler*: __ 



Damage output for werewolves is extreme, I felled a giant in 5 or 6 hits, it's just you rarely are in a place where you want to go "oh hey, I'd rather not level my skills".


----------



## Bleach (Nov 12, 2011)

Played almost all day.... I' hungry lol.

Just found out about dual wielding though. I've been using a one-handed sword on my right hand and magic in my left. I'm not really equipped for melee stuff just yet but I really wanna do this dual wielding soon cause it just looks awesome.

Still only level 8. I get stuck so many times lol. DOn't know where the hell to go haha


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm gonna try dual-wielding later too. Been using spells on my left the entire time. On that note, fuck shields.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

Gotta use the Quest menu a lot and toggle between active and unactive quests so that you know which quest you are heading towards/ doing. 

Right now im just doing a lot of side quests wherever the main quests take me.

I have been using the magic on the left too. Spark, FireBolt, FastHealing, and the one that shows you where to go on quests if you're lost and such.

Don't really use duel wielding, not so fun for me.

Edit: also, i just saw the Headless Horsemen O__o


----------



## Utz (Nov 12, 2011)

Went all the way to Winterhold and turns out I don't have enough Magicka to use the spell to pass the College of Winterhold entrance test >___> .

Pretty sweet where it's located though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> Gotta use the Quest menu a lot and toggle between active and unactive quests so that you know which quest you are heading towards/ doing.
> 
> Right now im just doing a lot of side quests wherever the main quests take me.
> 
> ...


You saw it too? Right around Whiterun right? I saw it the first time i made it there.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

nah, i was at Dragon bridge


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> No thanks, I'll just pirate the game next weekend, play an hour, and decide if I want to buy and play it or not.
> 
> //HbS


if you decide to buy it wait for the GOTY edition.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 12, 2011)

If someone challenges you to a drinking game, accept it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Hangover meets Skyrim


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

ive done a couple fist fights :/


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 12, 2011)

Utz said:


> Went all the way to Winterhold and turns out I don't have enough Magicka to use the spell to pass the College of Winterhold entrance test >___> .
> 
> Pretty sweet where it's located though.



Claim you are Dragonborn.
Shout.
Entrance Granted.

So, how many of you completed the story?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Flashed back to becoming a Grey Warden all of a sudden. Killed Alduin, supported Legion, didn't kill Palla, he's a bro.




Like it loads better than Oblivion, though!


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2011)

game is starting to frustrate me in a bad way.  I don't know how much longer I'm gonna keep playing if it continues like this.  It's the same reason I stopped playing every other Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2011)

martyrn, what seems to be the problem?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a 17 Redguard dual-wielding one handers, currently at 53 blacksmith and rocking full Orc gear. Also have a Breton mage, haven't played it much though, going to focus on Conjuration, Alchemy, and Speech.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a Breton battlemage. It kicks ass 

After the first couple of hours I just stopped using sneak and focused on a battlemage. It worked out surprisingly well. So much for being a rogue / thief


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2011)

> martyrn, what seems to be the problem?



Lots of small things.

Just spent a shit ton of money on a horse, and there's no mounted combat, so I have to hop off when I want to fight shit. 

Was told I could buy property, but I couldn't find anything to buy.  

Got a disease from somewhere, and I wandered into every temple and apothecary I came across and no one would cure me.  The lady at the apothecary even mentioned the disease by name, said she brewed up those potions all the time, and she still didn't have the recipe for it or the potion itself in her inventory.  Finally got cured by two wandering priest people at random. 

Tried to climb a mountain.  Level 12.  Jumped by a fucking sabretooth tiger.  Because I cast in one hand and swing with the other, there is no blocking for me.  No dodging system in this game.  I had to retry 6 times before I finally got lucky.  Shit is annoying. 

I like reading the books you come across in games like this.  Well, in games except this one.  First book I picked up must have been thirty or forty pages long.  I'm not going to read a small novella in the middle of playing my video game.  A very badly written small novella.  Not more than once, at least.  

I just have a problem in general with first person melee games.  Especially ones with scaling enemies.  You'd think you'd have a pretty good idea how capable you are at engaging enemies, but when they scale with you, you're always dicked and you never really feel like the badass that you're supposed to feel like. 

I killed a fucking dragon and a sabretooth tiger kills me?  Seriously? 

Oh, and I hate the magic item system in these games.  Charges?  Did they have to be charges?  Be nice if they'd auto recharge when you picked up those soul stones/gems/whatever, but I don't think that's the case.  Manually have to manage that shit.  Annoying. 

Meh, I'm still playing.  I'm mostly enjoying the game, but I know I'm gonna come across something too frustrating to want to continue, and I'll just not ever pick the game up again.  I don't know when it's going to happen, but I feel it's gonna happen eventually.  Never got that feeling with Fallout 3.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

> Was told I could buy property, but I couldn't find anything to buy.



I think you can buy property in every Hold (city). But to do so you have to become a Thane of that Hold. You do that buy doing simple quests and shit. Or so thats what i think so far. I have a house in Whiterun right now and got it for 5k Gold. In Whiterun, go to the Dragonsreach and talk to some of the people.



> Got a disease from somewhere, and I wandered into every temple and apothecary I came across and no one would cure me. The lady at the apothecary even mentioned the disease by name, said she brewed up those potions all the time, and she still didn't have the recipe for it or the potion itself in her inventory. Finally got cured by two wandering priest people at random.



Go to Whiterun and go the statue of Thanos and there should be this cross thing that you can activate to cure a disease.



> I killed a fucking dragon and a sabretooth tiger kills me? Seriously?



Lol yea, this tends to happen. I think its the games way of scaling while you level up.



> Oh, and I hate the magic item system in these games. Charges? Did they have to be charges? Be nice if they'd auto recharge when you picked up those soul stones/gems/whatever, but I don't think that's the case. Manually have to manage that shit. Annoying.



Yea you have to charge them yourself. You can find some Gems with souls already in them, but its not that hard to refill them.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

martryn said:


> Lots of small things.
> 
> Just spent a shit ton of money on a horse, and there's no mounted combat, so I have to hop off when I want to fight shit.



Deal with it. Bethesda rejected the idea.



> Was told I could buy property, but I couldn't find anything to buy.



You talk to the guy you buy your house from right after you are told you could. And the talk is mandatory too. There is no excuse for you not being able to find property.



> Got a disease from somewhere, and I wandered into every temple and apothecary I came across and no one would cure me.  The lady at the apothecary even mentioned the disease by name, said she brewed up those potions all the time, and she still didn't have the recipe for it or the potion itself in her inventory.  Finally got cured by two wandering priest people at random.



There's a shrine where you press one button and cures you of diseases. They're everywhere too. Smh.



> Tried to climb a mountain.  Level 12.  Jumped by a fucking sabretooth tiger.  Because I cast in one hand and swing with the other, there is no blocking for me.  No dodging system in this game.  I had to retry 6 times before I finally got lucky.  Shit is annoying.



Strategy: You have none.



> I like reading the books you come across in games like this.  Well, in games except this one.  First book I picked up must have been thirty or forty pages long.  I'm not going to read a small novella in the middle of playing my video game.  A very badly written small novella.  Not more than once, at least.



I haven't seen a book over 10 pages, and I've read or at least skimmed just about everything. Most things are just 3 flips long. Not only that, but each page is pretty much a paragraph or two. They aren't that long.



> I just have a problem in general with first person melee games.  Especially ones with scaling enemies.  You'd think you'd have a pretty good idea how capable you are at engaging enemies, but when they scale with you, you're always dicked and you never really feel like the badass that you're supposed to feel like.


\
Enemies don't scale in this game. I have tested this myself. Nice fake complaint.



> I killed a fucking dragon and a sabretooth tiger kills me?  Seriously?



Different enemies require different tactics. Sabre tooth tigers deal lots of damage but can be killed easily if you have a shield. Even easier if you have ice magic.



> Oh, and I hate the magic item system in these games.  Charges?  Did they have to be charges?  Be nice if they'd auto recharge when you picked up those soul stones/gems/whatever, but I don't think that's the case.  Manually have to manage that shit.  Annoying.



If they auto filled the game would be completely broken. You would never be able to enchant your items. The system they have works just fine.

Your complaints don't even make any sense.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

> Just spent a shit ton of money on a horse, and there's no mounted combat, so I have to hop off when I want to fight shit.



Never did use a horse but I would imagine that it would suck having to dismount every time to attack.



> Was told I could buy property, but I couldn't find anything to buy.



I know that you can get a house from Proventus Avenicci in Whiterun, probably after you do the mission for the Jarl.



> Finally got cured by two wandering priest people at random.



I love they, they cured my disease as well. 



> Because I cast in one hand and swing with the other, there is no blocking for me.



It sucks but that's the tradeoff for dual-weiding.  I personally never had a problem taking down sabre-tooth tigers on Expert.



> First book I picked up must have been thirty or forty pages long.





I had a similar problem, the book that talked about the Great War was too long.  It should have been split up into volumes like many of the books in Morrowind.  Other than that books the others are a bit longer than I liked but nothing too annoying.




> Be nice if they'd auto recharge when you picked up those soul stones/gems/whatever, but I don't think that's the case.



It would be pretty awesome if you could set aside soul gems to automatically recharge an item when its charges run out.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

We have obviously spent an unhealthy amount of time playing this game


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

Eki, there are still a few hundred hours to play until it really becomes an unhealthy amount of time.


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2011)

> I think you can buy property in every Hold (city). But to do so you have to become a Thane of that Hold. You do that buy doing simple quests and shit. Or so thats what i think so far. I have a house in Whiterun right now and got it for 5k Gold. In Whiterun, go to the Dragonsreach and talk to some of the people.



Yeah, became Thane, but then I wandered around the entire city.  Woman at the inn even said that she was looking to sell it, but there was no option to ask her more about it.  And every house in town had someone living in it already.  



> Go to Whiterun and go the statue of Thanos and there should be this cross thing that you can activate to cure a disease.



See, I even talked to the crazy guy standing in front of it.  I didn't know you had to click on something.  How was I supposed to know that?  



> Yea you have to charge them yourself. You can find some Gems with souls already in them, but its not that hard to refill them.



I didn't say it was hard, just annoying and time consuming. 



> Deal with it. Bethesda rejected the idea.



Fuck you. 



> You talk to the guy you buy your house from right after you are told you could. And the talk is mandatory too. There is no excuse for you not being able to find property.



Fuck you. 



> There's a shrine where you press one button and cures you of diseases. They're everywhere too. Smh.



Fuck you. 



> Strategy: You have none.



Fuck you. 



> I haven't seen a book over 10 pages, and I've read or at least skimmed just about everything. Most things are just 3 flips long. Not only that, but each page is pretty much a paragraph or two. They aren't that long.



Fuck you, and you're outright lying. 



> Enemies don't scale in this game. I have tested this myself. Nice fake complaint.



Fuck you.  



> Different enemies require different tactics. Sabre tooth tigers deal lots of damage but can be killed easily if you have a shield. Even easier if you have ice magic.



Fuck you.  If I wanted to play a sword and board dude, I would have.  And using ice magic against a creature that lives on the top of a fucking snowy peak makes no fucking sense.  



> If they auto filled the game would be completely broken. You would never be able to enchant your items. The system they have works just fine.



Fuck you, and it's annoying. 



> Your complaints don't even make any sense.



And fuck you.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2011)

Just a question, do you ever not bitch about a game? Just wondering. Don't get me wrong, I find your post fun to read. But I don't think I've ever seen you post in here without complaining about something.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

Fail said:
			
		

> Eki, there are still a few hundred hours to play until it really becomes an unhealthy amount of time.



I played almost all day today 



> See, I even talked to the crazy guy standing in front of it. I didn't know you had to click on something. How was I supposed to know that?



lol i know, i didn't know either until someone on here posted on how to do so.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 13, 2011)

My one and only gripe:

I wish when I killed the last opponent in a group with my firebolt, it went into a mini cutscene of my character doing Hadouken.

Also:

I was right, it was a Dragon Priest I went up against. I would've lost if my companion weren't an epic spellcaster who basically made the entire room explode. Plus, the Dragon Priest just hid in the corner of his room most of the time, using some shield spell.


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2011)

> Just a question, do you ever not bitch about a game? Just wondering. Don't get me wrong, I find your post fun to read. But I don't think I've ever seen you post in here without complaining about something.



If I fucking loved a game, why would I take the time to post about it on an internet forum.  I only post about games when it annoys me and I want sympathy.  Skyrim, for being as highly anticipated as it was, doesn't seem to do anything all that new or exciting in the genre.  Granted, I'm only about six hours or so into the game, maybe a little more, but other than being mildly entertained and mildly annoyed, the game does nothing special for me. 



> lol i know, i didn't know either until someone on here posted on how to do so.



The lady that owns the apothecary is even fucking crazier.  Bitch even said she cured a shit ton of rockjoint or whatever I had, but nothing in her inventory seemed to suggest such a thing.  My sister was over for a bit during that part andshe thought the entire ordeal was hilarious.  I didn't because I was tired of every fucking asshole in viking land telling me I looked like shit when I passed within a meter radius of them.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

martryn said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ice magic drains their stamina and makes them run slower so you can go back faster than they can go towards you. It's a valid strategy. 

As for everything else, I'll translate your fuck you's.



martryn said:


> You make perfect sense and I don't like it.



Sorry you're completely wrong. Try again next time.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

> The lady that owns the apothecary is even fucking crazier. Bitch even said she cured a shit ton of rockjoint or whatever I had, but nothing in her inventory seemed to suggest such a thing. My sister was over for a bit during that part andshe thought the entire ordeal was hilarious. I didn't because I was tired of every fucking asshole in viking land telling me I looked like shit when I passed within a meter radius of them.



Hahahaha, i had the same problem with her too. That's when i had enough and came on here to ask for help


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2011)

martryn said:


> If I fucking loved a game, why would I take the time to post about it on an internet forum.  I only post about games when it annoys me and I want sympathy.  Skyrim, for being as highly anticipated as it was, doesn't seem to do anything all that new or exciting in the genre.  Granted, I'm only about six hours or so into the game, maybe a little more, but other than being mildly entertained and mildly annoyed, the game does nothing special for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The lady that owns the apothecary is even fucking crazier.  Bitch even said she cured a shit ton of rockjoint or whatever I had, but nothing in her inventory seemed to suggest such a thing.  My sister was over for a bit during that part andshe thought the entire ordeal was hilarious.  I didn't because I was tired of every fucking asshole in viking land telling me I looked like shit when I passed within a meter radius of them.


Umm to suggest it to other people. A lot of people look to others for help on if they'll enjoy the game by asking how the person who has it has played it. Either way, it's just funny I never see you post positive things on any games, just all "I hate it" so I get a kick out of it


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

I couldnt help but lol at the "fuck you's"


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2011)

> Ice magic drains their stamina and makes them run slower so you can go back faster than they can go towards you. It's a valid strategy.



And I hate the fact that a valid strategy in a lot of fights is backing away while casting spells.  I do that all the time because anything else is death.  Seems like the only way to melee in this game effectively is with a shield.  Which sucks because I love the idea of casting in one hand and swinging with the other.   

And you don't make perfect sense.  

Bethesda was shitty for including horses and not mounted combat, especially with roaming monsters on the roads and bandit infested towers _fucking everywhere!_

The shrines might be everywhere, supposedly, but I didn't recognize it as a shrine, and nothing in the game told me it was a shrine.  I'm not the only person in this thread who didn't see that.  If it's not obvious, it's not fucking obvious.  The obvious thing would be for a priest to heal you, like in every other RPG, and there are priests in this game that actually do do that.  The obvious thing is picking up something from the apothecary who boasts about how rich she'd be if she had a monies for every time she cured this particular disease.  

I employ a fucking strategy, but if the strategy for beating a cat is retreating while casting so it can't attack you, I don't have ice magic.  I haven't found anywhere to buy it yet, not that I've been looking.  And since I don't use a shield, that option is off the table as well.  The problem was that, if monsters don't scale in this game, I was level 12, this was a primary mission that I was going on after doing some exploring on my own, and this thing could drop my life from full to dead in a matter of seconds despite the awesome armor I have and having dropped most of my level ups into life.  That's the issue.  This thing did more damage than the _non-scaling_ dragon I soloed when it landed right in front of me while I was exploring back when I was level 8.  

You either don't pick up books or you outright lie about the book length, as the first couple I picked up were these massive tomes that were really poorly written, but I thought I'd read them anyway to try to immerse myself in the game world.  It didn't work, and that's a failing of the game, not a failing of mine. 

And having a magical melee weapon that holds 80 charges of something is retarded if it discharges for shitty damage on every hit.  I probably swing at a guy a dozen times before dropping him, so I can get through six enemies before my weapon is depleted and I have to recharge it, stopping gameplay to do so.  The damn thing doesn't stay charged throughout an entire dungeon.  Why would they do something like that instead of static abilities?  Less fun.  

Game reminds me a lot of DragonAge.  You've got the slightly less civil country that at one time had strong ties to an empire but there is a rebellion taking place against it, but shit, now dragons are getting involved.



> Umm to suggest it to other people. A lot of people look to others for help on if they'll enjoy the game by asking how the person who has it has played it. Either way, it's just funny I never see you post positive things on any games, just all "I hate it" so I get a kick out of it



Make a thread for Final Fantasy Tactics or Rome: Total War.  Then I'll post nothing but positive things.  Skyrim is fun, but it's not gonna have as much of an impact as Fallout 3.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

the only thing that bothered me about Fallout 3 was the ending and not being able to continue on venturing the world after that.

Though i had rented the game at the time, so... yea


----------



## Helix (Nov 13, 2011)

Shit, did I fuck up?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Shit, did I fuck up?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Brotherhood, go sleep somewhere.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 13, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I've seen nothing lower than Wight, which I'm pretty sure is the highest of the low level Draugr. D:



Think yer right, but ive run into a boss-type thats much more of a pain in the ass then the wights.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ive run into one called a "deathlord" draugr. Think it was at the end of the red-eagle quest


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

thats a bit creepy


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 13, 2011)

Lookie what i see


Yeh, we all knew that would be the result


Fuck yo' shit, im wearing upgraded dwarven


----------



## Hana (Nov 13, 2011)

Sooooooo. This is embarrassing, but I figured you guys would get a good laugh. I've been playing Skyrim non-stop for the past two days now. I live in an old plantation type home, and it has been cold as...Skyrim the past few nights. My heater broke last night, but I refused to stop playing. Today I find that both of my hands have blisters on them. I got 2nd degree frostbite on both my hands. 

My heater is fine now, and I'm still playing.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 13, 2011)

^

Thats.. a little much. I admit that i played for damn near 14 hours yesterday. and ima keep playing today and tomarrow.

Though i dont do it non-stop. I take breaks, get up, do stuff around the house for a little while, make posts about my newest experiences and observations here, ect.

Playing until you have blisters and frostbite isnt a healthy thing, physically or mentally.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

What Wolf said, no game is worth injuring yourself.


----------



## Hana (Nov 13, 2011)

It was an accident. It wasn't like I was saying, "If I keep playing, I'll purposely get frostbite." Plus I didn't think 30 degrees was cold enough for that anyway. I was pretty bundled up, but I forgot about my fingers. It has happened before when I was working in the desert. I just don't notice the cold when I'm preoccupied. 

Oh well it made my friends laugh.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 13, 2011)

There I am feeling pretty good about myself, and I venture out in the world and 1) brutally owned by a mammoth (I provoked it but that's not the point), 2) get surprised by a fucking sabertooth that was a hair's breadth from killing me, and 3) get ONE HIT WTF KO PWNED~! by a giant. I need to level the fuck up. Haha, I can't even get to my next destination. All this stuff has happened on the way.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

Stick to the road and you're always safe unless a dragon decides to troll you, but even they aren't too much once you hit level 8-10.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 13, 2011)

Funny thing about that ss i posted of my latest dragon kill. After i aggro'd it with a sneak attack arrow in its back, it flew south a cple hundred feet, and proceeded to wtfpwn a few elemental mages who were in the middle of shooting at EACHOTHER.

Didnt even know they were there until i got closer (as i was following the dragon) and started to see the bolts of fire and ice going back and forth


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2011)

The game is..impressive.

As good as Morrowind,and even better in some ways.
This is what I dreamed Oblivion would be like before it came out.

Sure,it still has the open-world jank we have come to expect from Bethesda,and the UI is a straight-up console port..but..

Goddamn.

So much to do,so much to see,so much lore to learn..

Everywhere you go there are side-quests,and the majority are even awesome..

The dungeons are all unique and interesting..and they are a distraction.

Can't even get to the next plot location without stumbling on the road across some kind of ruin or catacomb and then at least half an hour goes to that.

It's like crack.

This is my GOTY easily.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 13, 2011)

So quick question, is anyone else getting jumped by Thalmor agents or is it just me? I haven't even done anything that would provoke them >.>


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> So quick question, is anyone else getting jumped by Thalmor agents or is it just me? I haven't even done anything that would provoke them >.>



Maybe you have messed with them,maybe you joined a faction hostile to them or just maybe..
*Spoiler*: __ 



you're Dragonborn.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 13, 2011)

Well other than that bit of College business () i haven't messed with them, joined the Legion so i don't think that's it. Oh well, i enjoy kicking high and mighty knife-ear ass.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 13, 2011)

Just encountered a blood dragon on my way to the Sky Temple. I got two hit


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

The thing that impressed me the most about this game is that it succeeded all of my expectations so far. No game has done that in a long time.


----------



## Hana (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, I got the Amulet of Mara to get married. I've been looking online and the only marriage option I see that has any bonuses is marrying Ysolda (she gives you 100 gold a day). Any other beneficial options? I don't care what they look like or gender. I only care if they have money or can fight.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

It's also impressive that I never found the horse carriages until now and I had absolutely no problem visiting all of the cities on foot


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's also impressive that I never found the horse carriages until now and I had absolutely no problem visiting all of the cities on foot



I didn't even know that horse carriages existed until well into the main quest.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 13, 2011)

So I lost Lydia... I told her to stay somewhere then forgot where she was and never found her again. Anyone know how to get a companion back XD?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

No idea 

I never keep people on wait because I know I'll forget them. I just leave them at my house if I am going to.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 13, 2011)

Hopefully we get some bigger houses in the bigger cities. The one in whiterun feels a tad cramped (though it serves my storage needs)

Also.. you can only wear 1 ring at a time? wtf?

I can understand only 1 ring on each hand (keeps the player from getting unbalanced w/ the effects) but only 1 ring, period? blah.

Also just got an invitation...


*Spoiler*: __ 



a mythic dawn museum? lulz. THATS not going to lead to trouble. nope. none at all


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

Yea i got jumped by some thalmor people. Cause i slaughtered a whole bunch of them to rescue someone. Snotty ass high elves


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 13, 2011)

Eki said:


> Yea i got jumped by some thalmor people. Cause i slaughtered a whole bunch of them to rescue someone. Snotty ass high elves


Oh you did that mission, yeah, i tried to persuade them to let him go didn't work out, now i can't get that one guy to help me root them out >.> 

Fucking knife-ears


----------



## Litho (Nov 13, 2011)

martryn said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... you should have deffinately bought MW3 instead. 
Everything in your posts tells me you bought Skyrim because of its hype but didn't know much about it before buying it, which is kinda dumb. This kind of game is wasted on you I think. 
Also you clearly want the game to hold your hand _even more_ so than it already does. It's easy and main stream enough now, try and experiment/figure out some stuff instead of stressing when you don't know or understand something immediately. "How am I supposed to know I could click that FFFFF-", what, you want the game to tell you the solution to every little problem you have? This isn't a game where you are told what to do, how to do it, where to go,... from start to finnish, it's the opposite kind of game.

Also, I'm not trying to attack you personally or something, just making assumptions based on your posts.


----------



## Litho (Nov 13, 2011)

Nuoh my god, it all makes sense now (Oblivion reference):


----------



## Hana (Nov 13, 2011)

Bleach said:


> So I lost Lydia... I told her to stay somewhere then forgot where she was and never found her again. Anyone know how to get a companion back XD?



I think you can find Lydia at Dragonsreach. I left her behind once and I found her in Whiterun heading in that direction.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Hopefully we get some bigger houses in the bigger cities. The one in whiterun feels a tad cramped (though it serves my storage needs)
> 
> Also.. you can only wear 1 ring at a time? wtf?
> 
> ...



Should be 2 rings per finger and one ring each for thumb and pinky


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

Litho said:


> Nuoh my god, it all makes sense now (Oblivion reference):



Oldest ryoma possible.

That shit is hilarious


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Stick to the road and you're always safe unless a dragon decides to troll you, but even they aren't too much once you hit level 8-10.



oh dude i was doing some side mission when suddenly 2 dragons showed up

1 decided to stick around and fight. my companion was not around since i was doing some wall jumping

so i fucking soloed the dragon 

how do you use those dragon souls? 

cause i found myself a few words/shouts but they aren't unlocking as i kill dragons 

and i finally am able to make drwaf armor 

but damn my enchantments are sucking bad 




Litho said:


> Nuoh my god, it all makes sense now (Oblivion reference):



wait what? i also just told the fan to stay where the arena is 

never took him around with me 

i might have to do that in oblivion


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ygIVh9LyNyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you got some interesting bugs to report, guys? So far the most interesting ones are 
this(happens quite often too)


and this(although it only makes me look cooler)


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2011)

Litho said:


> Nuoh my god, it all makes sense now (Oblivion reference):



Holy shit at who got the last laugh..  

Edit:


A dragon just appeared out of nowhere and attacked Riverwood just as I got to it and started wreaking havok.

Finally killed that bastard and its remains are still smack dab in the middle of the village surrounded by folk  as far as I know.

The only one killed was Sven (being a bard ain't much in this game ) and the only one feeling sorry for him was a lone chicken which went to see his corpse and then quietly sat down and started softly clucking in the aftermath of the epic battle..




*Spoiler*: __ 










By the hairy balls of the gods,I love this game!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2011)

Bought it on 360 since my pc can't run it.

eeeh I got bored after some hours for some reason.

Didn't happen with oblivion.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 13, 2011)

Kind of off topic but isn't Bethesda working on an MMO?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 13, 2011)

lost my dog, the cannibal girl, sven and the dunmer from college...everyone dies when they are with me


----------



## Gnome (Nov 13, 2011)

I cried when my horse was slaughtered by wolves. That's 1k gold I'll never see again


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Stick to the road and you're always safe unless a dragon decides to troll you, but even they aren't too much once you hit level 8-10.



Roads it is. Much too weak to survive the wild.


----------



## Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I finally has the game. 
Going to play it now.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 13, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Lookie what i see
> 
> 
> Yeh, we all knew that would be the result
> ...



Fucking awesome 

Killed 5 dragons yesterday and learned 4 shouts (I have Unrelenting Force finished, Whirlwind Sprint lvl 1, the Fire shout (lvl 1), and Become Ethereal (lvl 1). Have 2 dragon souls in reserve for my next shouts 
Also, I'm currently level 10 (or 11, can't remember). It's easy to lose track of time while playing Skyrim. I wish the Weekend would last forever 
I even went to the Volcanic landscape, where there are volcanic springs and whatnot. It was an astonishing and pleasant surprise. Skyrim is so varied and so detailed. It makes me wonder how I ever played Oblivion and thought _it_ looked good. Nearly every scene of Skyrim takes my breath away.

There's a quote that goes "Life is not about how many breaths you take but about how many moments in life that take your breath away." Obviously referring to Skyrim 

Joined the College of Winterhold yesterday and finished the first lesson. The College reminds me of Hogwarts for some reason.  Also killed the dragon on the way to the next task, and I must say, the snow-filled lands around Winterhold are incredible. I felt as if I was on a fucking glacier. Truly, I am convinced that Skyrim is what Primordial earth looked like once it formed. Stunningly beautiful.



Jon Stark said:


> There I am feeling pretty good about myself, and I venture out in the world and 1) brutally owned by a mammoth (I provoked it but that's not the point), 2) get surprised by a fucking sabertooth that was a hair's breadth from killing me, and 3) get ONE HIT WTF KO PWNED~! by a giant. I need to level the fuck up. Haha, I can't even get to my next destination. All this stuff has happened on the way.



Fucking Sabretooths!! 
Sometimes I feel strong in Skyrim (owning fodder like Wolves) and then I feel like a noob (getting owned by other things). Bethesda stated that the dragonborn would eventually become powerful enough to one-shot Giants. I'm psyched!

Also, anyone feel that Wolves are the mudcrabs of this game. Fucking creatures attack me every five seconds. Still fun to owned them, though.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> lost my dog, the cannibal girl, sven and the dunmer from college...everyone dies when they are with me


----------



## Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a quick way to switch inventory or weapons on the Xbox?


----------



## Okokami (Nov 13, 2011)

So before I realised that carriages existed I walked my way to Windhelm, and on the way came across a little shack. I saw someone in lit crouching down and I though "oh, I'll come and say hi!"

It turned out to be a sabre-tooth.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Kind of off topic but isn't Bethesda working on an MMO?



Unlikely, another developer owned by Zenimax, who owns Bethesda, is the one who should be behind the MMO.



Litho said:


> Nuoh my god, it all makes sense now (Oblivion reference):



:galacticryoma


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFMwZ30zGkA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2011)

Well well...fuck yo dragonz 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nl2OK5tWYw&lc=QHMmxubUFmM_A2VWo69iqGFcaIn6mRmYpar5FFSZqXo&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Utz (Nov 13, 2011)

Bleach said:


> So I lost Lydia... I told her to stay somewhere then forgot where she was and never found her again. Anyone know how to get a companion back XD?



I did the same exact thing, told her to wait in some dungeon then forgot about her. She turns up back in Dragonsreach though. Just head back there and she's probably sitting at the dining table or something.


----------



## Utz (Nov 13, 2011)

Muk said:


> so i fucking soloed the dragon
> 
> how do you use those dragon souls?
> 
> cause i found myself a few words/shouts but they aren't unlocking as i kill dragons



You have to unlock them yourself. In the Magic > Shouts menu, select the new word/shout you just learned, and then press 'X' (on Xbox) or whatever it says is 'Unlock' to use a Dragon Soul for that shout ^^.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

So I decided to get some new spells at the College after my initiation. I buy my spells and head out into the open area to test them out. As I walk into the middle of the area to see what they are like, I hear a roar and then see scales right in front of me. A Blood Dragon landed on me literally seconds after I opened the door. If it was a regular dragon I would be fine, but a Blood Dragon is so much more powerful. To top things off, nobody was outside. Everyone was inside. Lydia died against that Red Eagle guy when I decided to go Super Mage 3 on his ass so I was completely alone. 

It was not pleasant


----------



## SilverBaller (Nov 13, 2011)

This game is so fucking awesome... I dislike the leveling system though..They dumbed it down too much for my taste.


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

I cant complete the main quest because of a fucking bug(not surprised)


*Spoiler*: __ 



odahviing and the Jarl attack each other once he is freed and I cant talk to him at all, tried it several times, restarted the game, no luck




Killing a dragon in this game is nothing special. Bears are stronger than dragons mainly because their damage comes as a burst and they 2 hit you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> I cant complete the main quest because of a fucking bug(not surprised)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


try a calm spell or wait for days.


----------



## Utz (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone come across 'Sightless Pit' yet? It's near Mount Arthor iirc. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I decided to try it out, but first saved my game before going in because it just looked ominous. You literally cave-dive into a greenish, icy dungeon with Falner everywhere. I don't know why, but I just can't beat all of them. I get maybe half-way through, and get totally overwhelmed xD. I had to give up and reload that save point. I'll come back later though, once I have better armor and weapons. Then it's on 

The dungeon itself is really cool though.


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

Waiting for 24 hours helped. For some reason the game still considered the dragon an enemy and didnt allow me to wait in the room.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> I cant complete the main quest because of a fucking bug(not surprised)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I didn't have that bug, you sure that you picked the right dialogue options when talking to Odahviing?  

Also, how was the fight with Alduin?  




Edit: nvm


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 13, 2011)

Finished the Forbidden Legend quest, was cool 

LV 18:


----------



## Fiona (Nov 13, 2011)

Surfacing from my no life playthrough 


Im a level 24 Female Brton battlemage that has spec'd out in One handed, archery and conjuration. 


I dont know if you all knew this yet but the Bound bow is the most brokenly haxed weapon ive found so far. The power boosts for archery amd conjuration combine and make the Bow a one shot dream. Right now ive got bows do 40% more damage, sneak attacks with bows do 3 times damage and bound weapons do 25% more damage 



also has anyone else had any trouble with the northwatch keep? My xbox freezes EVERYTIME i try to enter.


Another thing, has anyone came across dragons that never land? I have come across 3 dragons that stay in the exact same place and just fly in circles. 

One outside solitude, another near a cave by markarth, and the other halfway up a mountain by whiterun



So far my favorite things so far are the winterhold area as a whole, the weather and climate and mucis are easily the most amazing thing ive ever seen on my xbox. 

The way people react to you is great as well, it really makes the world feel alot more immersive to me. 



My ONLY gripes are that there is NO way to have two separate playthroughs and separate out the saves they just stack on one and another. 

The Dialogue for NPC's seems to stack on top of each other sometimes so that wen i walk into a tavern sometimes 6 people will be talking at me all at once. Or wen im walking through town a a side quest convo is happening and i stop to listen but some random guard starts "You're the dragonborn arent you?!" and i miss half the dialogue


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 13, 2011)

Fiona said:


> also has anyone else had any trouble with the northwatch keep? My xbox freezes EVERYTIME i try to enter.
> 
> Another thing, has anyone came across dragons that never land? I have come across 3 dragons that stay in the exact same place and just fly in circles.
> 
> ...



My first random dragon happened as i was walking down the mountain after werewolfing it up. Frost dragon starts killing me. Damn thing never landed, and I had no way of killing it fast enough. I've also noticed the stacked dialogue, but at least i finally fixed Steam's static problem.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 13, 2011)

Has anyone seen how vampires look? 


And i havent chosen between the two yet, i dont like the idea of turning werewolf and then not being able to change back until it wears off. Also the no looting thing sounds kinda shitty. 


But at least as a vampire you can go outside now


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

Fiona said:


> My ONLY gripes are that there is NO way to have two separate playthroughs and separate out the saves they just stack on one and another.



It's probably like The Witcher 2. I suggest rar'ing your save files for one character and then unrar it when you want to use it again.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2011)

*funny video*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv1VWb6nLK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

Did it just open all locations once I beat the game? Thats kinda disappointing, I wanted to explore :/ . Anyway, beat the game as a 18 level Archmage. Too easy on Adept but this is my first beaten Elder Scroll game after all.



Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight wast easy. Way too easy. Stacking on fire resist and aim dodging while showering him with ice spells did the job. I have no idea why they give you help, its not like he is much stronger than a regular dragon.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Has anyone seen how vampires look?
> 
> 
> And i havent chosen between the two yet, i dont like the idea of turning werewolf and then not being able to change back until it wears off. Also the no looting thing sounds kinda shitty.
> ...



i've ran into them a couple times up around Solitude and Winterhold. Had restart at my last save so that i didn't contract that fucking vamp disease.



> Anyway, beat the game as a 18 level Archmage. Too easy on Adept but this is my first beaten Elder Scroll game after all.



Why is everyone completing the Main Quest so fast? 

And Adept is easy and then it is not. Every time i level, some shit gets harder. Like i had to stay above ground and shoot FireBolts at a SabreCat just so i didn't get mauled in two hits. And it just might be the area i am at has higher level creatures >.>


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

Naaah wild creatures are that crazy. The rest of the world seems fairly balanced.

And I am only 18 level because I've focused on 2 aspects - destruction and restoration magic. Well, lockpick too but only because its so easy to pick even Master locks. And 1 of these gives a lot of....errr...experience I guess.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

lol i couldn't do a master one after breaking about 30 lock picks. Gave up and moved on.

Im level a level 16 Imperial. Right now my main classes are One Handed weapons, Destruction, Restoration, Heavy Armor and one other.  I want to start working on Enchanting and Smithing :3


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

Why using more than one mage school if you are already using one handed weapons? Plus I dont see block, block is crazy powerful from what I read on the perk's description. No damage from arrows, reduced elemental damage, bash, etc.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah don't be a Vampire, If you get near people they will want to kill you  thankfully I had another save file I got to cure it


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

Forbidden Legend quest 

That ending.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> Why using more than one mage school if you are already using one handed weapons? Plus I dont see block, block is crazy powerful from what I read on the perk's description. No damage from arrows, reduced elemental damage, bash, etc.



Battlemage with conjuration magic and some nifty destruction spells does wonders


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> Why using more than one mage school if you are already using one handed weapons? Plus I dont see block, block is crazy powerful from what I read on the perk's description. No damage from arrows, reduced elemental damage, bash, etc.



I just wanted to use magic i guess. One weapon on my right and a spell on my left. I just switch to my restoration spells whenever i need health. 

A bit too late to change my mind now


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2011)

> Yeah... you should have deffinately bought MW3 instead.
> Everything in your posts tells me you bought Skyrim because of its hype but didn't know much about it before buying it, which is kinda dumb. This kind of game is wasted on you I think.



I bought MW3.  Don't really love it, but I play it enough to make it worth it.  
I redboxed Skyrim.  I might do it again, too.  I am enjoying the game, but there are times when it is hella fucking frustrating.  



> try and experiment/figure out some stuff instead of stressing when you don't know or understand something immediately. "How am I supposed to know I could click that FFFFF-", what, you want the game to tell you the solution to every little problem you have? This isn't a game where you are told what to do, how to do it, where to go,... from start to finnish, it's the opposite kind of game.



I don't want the game to hold my hand.  I looked for a solution to my disease problem.  What sort of rational person would know to click on randomly on things in an attempt to cure disease?  I did what a rational person would have done: go to the priests (didn't work) or go to the apothecary (didn't work).


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

Does wonder for making your game harder from what I've seen. Concentrating on more than 2 combat skills makes you level faster and keeps their numbers lower while the environment is getting stronger. Dont think its necessary I guess. Rising one combat discipline to Expert then concentrating on another one is what I will do.

By the way where do you find new words for your shouts? And I dont mean new shouts, I found enough of them already, I dont have the words to make them work though :/


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 13, 2011)

A few hours in and the only thing I've disliked is the new look for some of the races. The only design I prefer over Oblivions is the Khajit's.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

Or you could go to the huge shrine that's directly in the middle of town. I found out about that within my first 2-3 hours of playing, long before I got my first disease. Why? Because it was in the middle of town. 

No, what you want is for the game to hold your hand and tell you about everything in the game. You have to find out things for yourself. This is the type of game it is, and if you don't like things like this I cannot recommend this game to anybody with your tastes.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 13, 2011)

My only complain is the lag, there's a lot of it on the ps3. Its very, very, very annoying


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2011)

> Or you could go to the huge shrine that's directly in the middle of town. I found out about that within my first 2-3 hours of playing, long before I got my first disease. Why? Because it was in the middle of town.



Dude, stop being a giant ass.  I saw the fucking shrine and talked to the priest in front of it.  He didn't do anything for me.  You'd think people would mention if a magical shrine in the middle of town could cure you of disease.  Why would people go to the fucking apothecary and spend money if diseases were cured for free at the shrine?  

I also don't walk around clicking on walls to find solutions to problems, either.  

If the solution is not logical, then it's not the sort of solution I expect to just stumble upon.  The priest or someone should have mentioned the shrine.  Hell, the people in the temple were all sick and shit and it's like, why don't they just walk them over to the shrine, then?  Shit doesn't make any god damn sense.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 13, 2011)

Has anyone found the cave with nothing but trolls inside. 



im getting my ass BEAT by these jackasses 


"trolls are weak to fire" 


*Spams fire spells* 


*Dies anyway* 


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

martryn said:


> Dude, stop being a giant ass.  I saw the fucking shrine and talked to the priest in front of it.  He didn't do anything for me.  You'd think people would mention if a magical shrine in the middle of town could cure you of disease.  Why would people go to the fucking apothecary and spend money if diseases were cured for free at the shrine?
> 
> I also don't walk around clicking on walls to find solutions to problems, either.
> 
> If the solution is not logical, then it's not the sort of solution I expect to just stumble upon.  The priest or someone should have mentioned the shrine.  Hell, the people in the temple were all sick and shit and it's like, why don't they just walk them over to the shrine, then?  Shit doesn't make any god damn sense.



So you're saying that you don't explore or at least investigate anything out of place? I found that before I even got a disease.



I found a cave like that when I was level 5. I gtfo as soon as possible.


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you fighting in enclosed space with no way to retreat? Because unless the enemy has ranged attacks or a way to slow you down no matter how many same foes you face you can take them out with spells by simply backing off and keep casting. Use Flame or Fireball if they are too many, fire bolts are designed for single targets.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 13, 2011)

I rage quit that cave 


I finally went and bought a house, Breezhome in whiterun, 5000 gold, walk inside *no furniture, no fire, cobwebs everywhere*


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

You can buy furnishings from the guy you bought your house from.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 13, 2011)

Besides houses, companions, and horses, what else can store your things? And where's the big money at? I want me some gold. I want to take Lydia to the Skyrim equivalent of Disney Land.


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

Once you become a head of a guild you have your very own place you can use for a storage.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

I want to finish doing the companion guild, but i don't want to be a werewolf >.>


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2011)

but Werewolfs are awesome.


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2011)

> So you're saying that you don't explore or at least investigate anything out of place? I found that before I even got a disease.



I did explore!  The priest dude in front of the shrine, I talked to him.  The temple place with all the sick people, I looked around in there.  The apothecary lady, talked to her.  No, I didn't run up super close to the shrine for no reason.  It's a lot more obvious at night when the guy isn't standing in front of it.  



> Are you fighting in enclosed space with no way to retreat? Because unless the enemy has ranged attacks or a way to slow you down no matter how many same foes you face you can take them out with spells by simply backing off and keep casting.



I hate the fact that this is a valid strategy.  Seems like a pussy way of beating the game.  A lot of "skill" involved in doing that. 



> Has anyone found the cave with nothing but trolls inside.



Came across a cave with two ice trolls inside.  They got bugged out tryng to climb up a ledge so I burnt them to death.  Took forever to die, even being "weak to fire" like you said. 

Just had my second epic encounter with a dragon.  Came across it hunting in the middle of a huge field not too far outside of Whiterun.  It was flying around freezing mammoths to death.  I managed to hide on top of a low rise amongst some rocks and sneak attack it several times from a distance with my dwarven bow (which seems silly, given dwarves in most fantasy staples).  When it did finally close in, I healed with my left hand and beat the shit out of him with my axe in my right.  It felt good.  

What is the level cap in this game?  I think I'm squandering my level ups, but they come so frequently.  But if there is a cap, especially if it's like 30, that'll suck in developing my skills.


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2011)

It is skillful in a first person shooter way and its not like the game offers much else in terms of strategy. Notice the patterns of your enemies, follow them and you've won, unless they have some nasty freeze spells or long range lightning bolts.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 13, 2011)

Ive lost some respect for dragons, since i saw one killed by 2 ice trolls  (was close enough to get its soul, though) 

Anybody else (pc) having issues with shouts not working all the time? Plenty of times i press the z key to charge up or use my shout, and nothing happens.

Also still finding it annoying that the game so far only lets you equip 1 ring. Obliv and mw let you use 2 

And finally.. am i a bad person for getting an odd sense of enjoyment out beating that priest to death (twice) w/ molag's rusty mace?


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, apparently max level is 50.  Or maybe higher, depending on the source, but the leveling will take longer?  That makes me _really_ happy as I'm buying perks in like six branches at once.


----------



## Utz (Nov 13, 2011)

So I was doing the quest "Laid to Rest" in Morthal when _two_ dragons decided to team-up and wreck havoc on the town. 

Guess I was lucky it was in a town so the guards helped a bit, but my face was like dafukisthis when I saw two of them flying above. 

Finally made it up to Solitude. Seriously, the cities in this game are so amazing.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

lol yea max level is 50, but you could go higher to 70. Would probably take forever to get to that though


----------



## Bleach (Nov 13, 2011)

So I contracted Vampirism.... wish they gave me a warning that I would turn into a vampire cause I had no idea that I contracted it or anything at all. I found out when everyone started attacking me at High Hrothgar and Whiterun 

Now I gotta see how to get rid of this shit -.- .

On the plus side I got Dragonbane


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 13, 2011)

The steed signblessing is the best ive found so far.

+100 pound carry weight, and your armor no longer figures into your movment. 

Doubt ill change it, unless the warrior sign gives something better (havnt found that one yet, though)

Edit : found a new type of draugr, "scourge" Seems to be a battle-mage type, can summon higher-end mobs (the one i ran into had a frost atron.)

And just ran into THIS location.. the music that was playing was very similar to the piece they used for indiana jones and the lost arc (right before the natzi's opened it and all shit hit the fan)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2011)

hey guys, the owner of the Bannered Mare had a contract on my head. Any idea why? After I killed the thugs, I read the note and said I had stolen something but I haven't even stolen an apple yet. Should I kill that bitch?

And also I got some Justicars trying to kill me for other people.  I'm getting famous it seems, and I haven't even left the lands around Whiterun.

Fiona, you can get the furniture from the king's steward. They are nice. I got the kitchen, living and... uhm... Loft package I believe. 

I was saving my dragon scales and bones when I realize I can't make the dragon armor until smithing lvl 100. *goes to sell the shit out of everything*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 13, 2011)

Bleach said:


> So I contracted Vampirism.... wish they gave me a warning that I would turn into a vampire cause I had no idea that I contracted it or anything at all. I found out when everyone started attacking me at High Hrothgar and Whiterun
> 
> Now I gotta see how to get rid of this shit -.- .
> 
> On the plus side I got Dragonbane



If you get close to the person who cures it he will attack you. That happened to me today so I had to go back to one of my previous save


----------



## Lamb (Nov 13, 2011)

If you're a werewolf, you have 100% immunity to diseases. Suddenly, Hagravens seem like wusses. :3


----------



## xetal (Nov 13, 2011)

won't be able to play this for a while..


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 13, 2011)

Eki said:


> I want to finish doing the companion guild, but i don't want to be a werewolf >.>



You have to be a Werewolf to progress with the quest line. Transforming into one in combat is totally optional. Beast Form saved me from excruciating defeat twice already.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

We already have a few mods that are out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










There is another mod that changes the sky but  I'm not too impressed by that.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm ok with the trees as they are :/


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

The trees are decent enough but they clearly can be better, the textures on them are meh like almost every other texture in the game.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

How the hell did that happen?


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 13, 2011)

so apparently killing chickens make villages attack you  i was hungry


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> We already have a few mods that are out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


the tree trunk is impressive but i prefer the original leaf colors.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2011)

OK I'll be honest here. I never loved their games. I always thought all the Elder Scrolls were overrated, while good, nothing more. Especially Morrowind being one of the most overrated games of all time IMO. Then Fallout 3 came out and don't get me wrong, thought was great, but again the 9+ scores were shocking to me. Tons of bugs, few side quest, main story really not interesting and sucking. 

So when Elder Scrolls 5 was announced I was like "Oh cool" but the whole internet world went ape shit, obviously. So I went ahead and bought this bad boy thinking "Well least I'll get an enjoyable time out of it. 

13 hours later I look back. I've had 3 freezes, some laughable animations, some slightly boring quest, and deaths that didn't make sense (Falling 10 feet...really?). Then I look at the other side of it all. Amazing landscapes to travel, blacksmith/al FINALLY being mainstream enough where I don't have to hunt a hundred fucking things to make goddamn gloves. Combat, while not perfect, is far better then previous installments. Great finishers. Tons of armors, weapons, side quest, and even a INTERESTING main story this time around (Who would of known they could write one!? Instead of relying just on lore) and good voice acting for the most part. The best part of it all? The more you play and travel the MORE you fall in love with the game. 

So yeah that's my first impressions of the game but the more I play the more I love it. And yes there are problems but chances are if the game keeps this up and remains as fun as it is, I really could look past them and once again give a 10. We'll see. So far though, one of the best games this year, even with some bugs, it remains engaging, fun, and beautiful.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> The steed signblessing is the best ive found so far.
> 
> +100 pound carry weight, and your armor no longer figures into your movment.
> 
> ...



lol i did that quest just yesterday. And i was doing some stuff in WhiteRun and i randomly got a letter from a Courier telling me to go back there or some shit


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

It's amazing the difference that a few changes to the color of a game can make. 

[YOUTUBE]eXyOq1CDSRE[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 




Before:




After:







THIS is why I love PC gaming.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

change the display on your screen/tv? lolz


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

too bad i only have a laptop :/


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

Face said:


> Is this for the PC?



Yes.  



Eki said:


> too bad i only have a laptop :/



Give it a shot, it shouldn't give you a massive hit in performance.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 13, 2011)

This game is still amazing. I don't trust that damn Thalmor in the College of Winterhold. 

Also, I killed several dragons today and trolled plenty of Dragur. I'd say an overall productive day. 

Has anyone found this barmaid?



 Where the hell is she? I was hoping to marry her if she puts out offers good benefits. Otherwise, I'll go with Ysolda (dat 100 gold per day )


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 13, 2011)

Bethesda is taking a while to verify my paycheck, and I doubt my laptop could play the game great.

How does it play on the 360?


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2011)

> How does it play on the 360?



I had a blast on the 360.  I think a game like this would work better on PC, but as I don't have a great one anymore...

Returned it a few hours ago.  Definitely something I'm going to rent again next weekend.  The last thing I did before I took it back was snipe four draugyr things, one after another, in the most epic hallway of all time.


----------



## Utz (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol I bought Dwarven Armor in Whiterun and literally as I walked out of the shop a Courier runs up to me with a letter from some bro in that far-West city asking if he can have my Dwarven Armor (for a price). How about no 

Also, how do you get married? That's a pretty sweet addition :>. Hadn't heard about it until now


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

> Also, how do you get married?



You need to get an amulet, the Amulet of Mara.



> The Amulet of Mara can be obtained from Maramal.
> 
> Find Maramal in the Bee and Barb, an inn in Riften, and ask to be enlightened about Mara, the Goddess of Love, and about marriage in Skyrim. Push the query further to receive the option to purchase the Amulet of Mara from him for 200 gold. NOTE: Maramal can be found in the Temple of Mara within Riften if he’s not at the inn.
> 
> The Amulet of Mara has also been found as loot at Fort Greymoor, west of Whiterun. Can also be bought from the Riverwood Trader, and is apparently a random loot drop.



After that find a marriageable NPC and woo him/her.


----------



## Hana (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know about everyone else, but I am really enjoying the Thieves Guild this time around. Sneaking around isn't quite as easy as it was before. My bow isn't WTFPWNRAPE, and the quests aren't so long that they make me want to kill myself (looking at you last Thieves Guild quest in Oblivion). I'm not done with the quest line yet, but it is very interesting.

So am I the only one who feels like this when I use lightning?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 13, 2011)

Hell yeah, on my Breton wearing robes, wielding lightning and a Conjured Sword. I'm a fucking Jedi!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 13, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's amazing the difference that a few changes to the color of a game can make.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eXyOq1CDSRE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*Adjusts contrast on TV. Get's same effect*

I kid I kid  . I know they didn't just adjust the contrast but it looks like it haha. I'm gonna have to give this a try soon.

Also, here's my char with a weird yet cool looking helm. AND LYDIA ! I found her!!


----------



## Awesome (Nov 14, 2011)

I know where my Lydia is. 

Watching over the remains of Red Eagle, lying in his tomb, dead.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know if this has been asked before (can't be bothered to check 236 pages). Do I need to have played the other games in the series to understand this? I was checking some videos on youtube and this looks like a pretty good game. I'm thinking about getting it, if I can find it for cheap.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 14, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before (can't be bothered to check 236 pages). Do I need to have played the other games in the series to understand this? I was checking some videos on youtube and this looks like a pretty good game. I'm thinking about getting it, if I can find it for cheap.



You don't have to play the older games, each one is independent. To me, the series is my favorite game, primarily because of the open-endedness. You can literally do whatever the hell you want.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I know where my Lydia is.
> 
> Watching over the remains of Red Eagle, lying in his tomb, dead.



Is the dude's sword any good?


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2011)

> Watching over the remains of Red Eagle, lying in his tomb, dead.



My Lydia is currently entombed where Olaf One-Eye once lay.


----------



## Utz (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the marriage hint .

I wonder if I can marry Lydia? She's quite the hottie


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2011)

> Do I need to have played the other games in the series to understand this?



You do to understand any of the fucking backstory and history and culture and all that shit.  Doesn't do a very good job explaining a lot of terms and stuff, which would be nice since, even if I, martryn, don't understand shit, my Redguard, martryn, sure as hell would.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2011)

I apparently can't get married. I put on the necklace, and no extra dialogue opens up for anybody.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

Utz said:


> Thanks for the marriage hint .
> 
> I wonder if I can marry Lydia? She's quite the hottie



Yes, she is one of the marriageable NPCs.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

martryn said:


> I had a blast on the 360.  I think a game like this would work better on PC, but as I don't have a great one anymore...
> 
> Returned it a few hours ago.  Definitely something I'm going to rent again next weekend.  The last thing I did before I took it back was snipe four draugyr things, one after another, in the most epic hallway of all time.



Did you play Dragon Age on 360? I loved it on PC, but was awful at it on 360. Will I probably struggle the same?


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Did you play Dragon Age on 360? I loved it on PC, but was awful at it on 360. Will I probably struggle the same?



Having not played Dragon Age on 360 I can only imagine that the controls is what you had a problem with.   The control scheme for Skyrim is perfectly suited for a controller so you shouldn't really have a problem besides some possible console specific bugs.


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2011)

> Did you play Dragon Age on 360? I loved it on PC, but was awful at it on 360. Will I probably struggle the same?



Yeah, I did.  Not a huge fan of DragonAge on 360.  That's definitely a PC game.  I had a good time, but Skyrim plays a lot better than DragonAge on console.  I think it'd be better on a PC, but it plays just fine on the console.  

Only real complaint would be the controls.  They felt awkward.   At times.  Mainly the menus more so than the combat.

EDIT: 


> The control scheme for Skyrim is perfectly suited for a controller so you shouldn't really have a problem besides some possible console specific bugs.



Heh, heh.  See above.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I apparently can't get married. I put on the necklace, and no extra dialogue opens up for anybody.



I had this problem until I finished a quest. I wanted to marry Vilkas but we were doing one of the companions quests and anyone related to them wasn't available for marriage. Once I finished that story line, everyone in the guild started noticing the amulet.  It could be too that you need more "favor" with them.

I could marry the merchant chick (Ysolde?) in Whiterun, but my char is not into women.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

> Only real complaint would be the controls. They felt awkward. At times. Mainly the menus more so than the combat.



The menus are piss poor on even the consoles despite being designed for them?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 14, 2011)

If at all possible I'd like to broker a treaty or something between these feuding families in White Run. Chicks dig a conciliator.


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2011)

OMG smithing and alchemy are such fucking money dumbs 

i can't keep myself above 2k gold  leveling up those skills when ever i manage to get some gold after a few quests and such 

i want my dragon bone armor


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 14, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> If at all possible I'd like to broker a treaty or something between these feuding families in White Run. Chicks dig a conciliator.



You mean between the Greymane and the Battle-Born?

I don't know if you can..maybe if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you get Greymane's son back without spilling blood through persuasion.


.if not,you will have to carve your way through a lot of men and mer..


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> OMG smithing and alchemy are such fucking money dumbs
> 
> i can't keep myself above 2k gold  leveling up those skills when ever i manage to get some gold after a few quests and such
> 
> i want my dragon bone armor



I dont have much problem making money. There still seems to be some aspect of items scaling w/ your level, so im finding more glass, dwarven and orc items to sell off. Been finding the occasional ebony piece for a bit now, too. (though ive only found it on the draugr death lords) Of course, im playing your basic tank, so i have high stamina which translates into : packmule abilty (and the horse star sign adds +100 to my carryign capacity. Can lug around 450lbs right now.

Currently i have around 13k in gold, and got my smithing skill up to 50, alchemy is mid 30's. The house in solitude costs 25k gold, so im assuming thats the best one you can buy right now. Saving up for it.

You can still level your smithing with iron stuff, which is relatively cheap, material wise.



Ciupy said:


> You mean between the Greymane and the Battle-Born?
> 
> I don't know if you can..maybe if
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



As i recall, the ones guarding the guy were thorlomor (however you spell it) goons, so technially there shouldnt be any bad blood between you and the battleborns for the rescue. Though i did end up on their shit list for slicing my way thru the guards at the embasy, to find out if they were involved w/ the dragons. They've sent a squad after me already, and im assuming they were the ones who hired the argonian assassin who came after me too


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The menus are piss poor on even the consoles despite being designed for them?



The fuck? Seriously? That's sad because presently that's the one huge complaint I have about this game on the PC.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 14, 2011)

Controls arnt much of an issue for me. Only thing i really noticed was the mouse viewing seems somewhat clunky, but i got used to it.

Oh, and steam centurians hurt like a mofo if you're low level


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 14, 2011)

has anybody cleared the...


*Spoiler*: __ 



shimmering cave? I got in there and was killed with one blow when I entered the dwarven area


----------



## Bonney (Nov 14, 2011)

So I was just wandering off track and got attacked by 2 mammoths and 2 giants, that girl Lydia got killed and I needed to walk my gear back to town. 
Really haven't focused much on the main quest. Been basically visiting each city and have decided to join the legion.
I should be able to get more hours of playing in now that I've got a break off work.
Just been doing a bit of archery as well with the arrows I'm picking up, seems really weak at low levels however. I'm a shocking shot with a bow against moving enemies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bfIiaaDkeyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## River Song (Nov 14, 2011)

I just got it


----------



## Face (Nov 14, 2011)

Has anyone gotten killed by a wolf while going to Winterhold? 

I've died atleast twice against this one wolf I encountered in the snowy area. I usually have no problems killing these things. But this one wolf is being a pain in the a**. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 14, 2011)

Face said:


> Has anyone gotten killed by a wolf while going to Winterhold?
> 
> I've died atleast twice against this one wolf I encountered in the snowy area. I usually have no problems killing these things. But this one wolf is being a pain in the a**. Am I doing something wrong?



Maybe it's a snow wolf?


----------



## Face (Nov 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Maybe it's a snow wolf?



Are they tougher than the regular ones?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 14, 2011)

I fucking killed a dog for the lulz in the first town and got a bounty on my head.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2011)

Face said:


> Has anyone gotten killed by a wolf



No. Nobody in the history of playing this game has ever been killed by a wolf.

Wolves are fodder in this game. They're a notch above Dragons 

Also, it's official. "Beast Form" is the fail button (inherent fail no doubt coming from the fact that you're turning into the fodder of this game). Invariably, when I turn into a werewolf, I can't do anything because I die too fucking easily, and I don't deal that much damage anyway compared to my two handed weapon power attacks.

Werewolves need a buff


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 14, 2011)

Face said:


> Are they tougher than the regular ones?



Yes.

Either that or your difficulty setting has been set by default to "Master" level and you need to turn it down a bit.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2011)

Went hopping up a mountain behind the starting town, I doubt it was ment to be climbable.  As soon as I got to the top some female ghost called a 'winterwraith' or something instakilled me.  I was only like lvl 3.  Later I went around past the town that gets destroyed in the intro and found an area on my map that appeared as a dragon head.  No dragons there but I got a shout, still haven't been to whiterun or whatever it's called.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 14, 2011)

i wonder if the next Elder Scrolls game will look like this.
[YOUTUBE]jIXag9D6A38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2011)

I think that the glitch of the giant killing you and sending you to the skies was left intentionally. LOL.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 14, 2011)

^I love that shit so much. So funny. 

Does anyone know how many perk points you get total? Cause I mean... in the beginning I was just spending them sorta randomly but I learned that you can't reset them or anything so now I'm kind of worried. Would I be able to make dragon armor with smithing will having max points in other stuff or what?


----------



## Lamb (Nov 14, 2011)

Naruto said:


> No. Nobody in the history of playing this game has ever been killed by a wolf.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder if the next Elder Scrolls game will look like this.
> [YOUTUBE]jIXag9D6A38[/YOUTUBE]



It's possible.  



Bleach said:


> Does anyone know how many perk points you get total? Cause I mean... in the beginning I was just spending them sorta randomly but I learned that you can't reset them or anything so now I'm kind of worried. Would I be able to make dragon armor with smithing will having max points in other stuff or what?



70 perks should be around the most you can have.


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 14, 2011)

does anyone know of a quest that lets you become a vampire?
I am currently a werewolf and I want to see can I get them both


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't want to go to class.  I wanna kill dragons, stupid school.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> does anyone know of a quest that lets you become a vampire?
> I am currently a werewolf and I want to see can I get them both



You have to have a vampire and then get contracted with vampirism from that vampire, don't cure it and you'll become a vampire after three days, no idea if you can become both.  Apparently there might be a bug that lets you but I don't know.

CMX


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Does anyone know how many perk points you get total?



80 perks through leveling, Bethesda claims you can get an extra 20 through quests (I haven't come across any quest perks yet).

That means _at least_ 80, possibly 100.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

> 80 perks through leveling



I've heard about 70 perks through leveling, that should be the theoretical maximum level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You have to have a vampire and then get contracted with vampirism from that vampire, don't cure it and you'll become a vampire after three days, no idea if you can become both.  Apparently there might be a bug that lets you but I don't know.
> 
> CMX


Wait, you can be a werewolf and a vampire? :33

Can you turn into a tiger?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2011)

The guide states there's no level cap, but if you were to raise all your skills to level 100, you would be level 81.

Thus, 80 perks through leveling.

Bethesda says a conceivable amount for a standard playthrough would be 50, though.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

Naruto said:


> The guide states there's no level cap, but if you were to raise all your skills to level 100, you would be level 81.
> 
> Thus, 80 perks through leveling.



I suppose that Todd wasn't exactly sure when he said that it was somewhere around level 70.  :/



> Wait, you can be a werewolf and a vampire?



Supposedly but I doubt the validity of that rumor.



> Can you turn into a tiger?



Why would you want to turn into a shitty tiger?


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I don't want to go to class.  I wanna kill dragons, stupid school.



............why? Dragons are nothing but annoyances which are one of two kinds - fire or ice. Hell, even the loot they drop is the same. The game repeats and repeats and repeats itself over and over again. I can understand that its an open world and its cool to do whatever the fuck you want but come on, it gets boring. Maybe even faster than a scripted game.


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I accidentally stumbled upon Bleak  Falls Barrow before going to the Jarl so I got the golden claw before  the mage dude in Whiterun had even asked for it
> 
> I've killed like 5 dragons already and I've got Unrelenting force lvl 2 (main quest) and ice breath lvl 2 (exploring).
> 
> ...



quoted from Blender Skyrim thread

cbf re-typing.

Can someone elaborate on my last point? I'm really curious about that/


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

Also I was a King dick in Morthal 

I killed Hrogar and Ayla (Ayla was one of the vampires in the main vampire sidequest for Morthal) and took her house as my own 

I finally have a place to store all of my dragon bones/dragon scales/excess potions without having to sell/drop them when I find good loot


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2011)

No level cap? Hnnnnnnnnnngghh---!!!


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

and yes, like some others in here Im also having money problems.

However, i think my problem lies in that I'm doing like twenty sidequests at once. Ill be in the middle of one major sidequest (for example: college of winterhold) and then suddenly I'll be like: "ooh a cave, that reminds me..." and then travel to like Whiterun to complete a companion sidequest or some shit.

Also there werewolf form is awesome at first... but jesus christ it gets nerfed after a while. My Warhammer does the same damage (albeit a little slower) as the werewolf now. And because as a wolf you don't get access to the character menu, its either find a quiet place to wait to turn back... or die.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

> Has someone else done the vampire shit in Morthal? If so can you explain to me/tell me if you've had experiences with being turned into a vampire-esque being after visiting Morvath's lair?
> 
> I don't know how to explain it. After visiting Morvath's lair... my character would suddenly feel a sudden bloodthirst at sundown and random interactions with random NPCs would always start off with them commenting on my "sickly appearance"
> 
> it was all cleared up after I visited the temple of Kynareth in Whiterun... but it was a confusing and sort of creepy experience nevertheless.



You had contracted vampirism from that vampire, if you didn't treat after three days you would have become a vampire.  :33



> No level cap? Hnnnnnnnnnngghh---!!!



There is a level cap, level 80.  Beyond that you can't increase it any more because all your skills should be maxed out.


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2011)

Money problems? I dont know what to do with my 20 000 gold pieces and 20+ potions of each kind


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

@Eternal Goob: ah fair enough

well I got vampirism cured before I turned... what benefits did I miss out on?

Is it worth being a vampire or nah?

Jesus christ, I got the game literally 3 days ago... sunk like 40 hours into it already... and I haven't even visited half of the nine holds. I'm still doing missions in Whiterun and Winterhold etc.

This game is SO MUCH FUCKING FUN.

EDIT: @Rios: I'm fucking so jelly of you

BITCHES DON'T KNOW ABOUT MY LOCKPICKS/RESTORE MAGICKA POTIONS


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

Also has anyone else stumbled across any Dwarven Mines?

On a routine exploration trek (as you do in Skyrim) I came across the Mzinchaleft ruins and completed it. However at the VERY END OF THE FUCKING RUIN (right after you defeat the Dwarven Centurion... FUCKING HARD AT THE LEVEL I WAS BACK THEN MIGHT I ADD) there was a little pedestal that required a key or some shit to activate.

I NEVER HAD A KEY OF THAT SORT THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE RUINS

WHAT FUCKERY IS THIS?

Also I've been going through hirelings like chewtoys 

Uthgard is dead (giant one-shot), Benor is dead (I used him as a meatshield at a choke point in Morvath's lair. He got decimated by about 10 vampires lol) and Lydia died during a routine Bandit camp raid. Dumb bitch.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2011)

The only problem I have is not enough fucking strength to carry all my shit. How do I get a house? Some guy told me to ask someone but I wasn't listening. I need a house to store all my goodies.  



Eternal Goob said:


> There is a level cap, level 80.  Beyond that you can't increase it any more because all your skills should be maxed out.



There's gonna be DLCs to raise it.. right? _RIGHT?_


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

> well I got vampirism cured before I turned... what benefits did I miss out on?
> 
> Is it worth being a vampire or nah?





If you don't mind being attacked by every NPC then it might be worth it.  



> Jesus christ, I got the game literally 3 days ago... sunk like 40 hours into it already... and I haven't even visited half of the nine holds. I'm still doing missions in Whiterun and Winterhold etc.
> 
> This game is SO MUCH FUCKING FUN.



It was the same for me when I first played Morrowind, I explored the area around the first town for hours before even starting the main quest.  The TES games can become massive time sinks.



> There's gonna be DLCs to raise it.. right? RIGHT?



Why would you want to increase it after that point?  Your character should be a living god by then..


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2011)

I think those ruins are connected to the main quest so if you havent reached this point you cant continue to the depths


----------



## Alien (Nov 14, 2011)

I have 23.000+ at the moment and i haven't visited any other city besides Whiterun yet

33 hours played 

Entered a random building earlier and spent 1.5 hours in a fucking huge Dwemer hold 

Also, does anyone know if there are any potential lesbian waifu's in the game ? I ain't marrying no mayne

Marrying some people gives advantages (like a 100 gold each day) btw


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why would you want to increase it after that point?  Your character should be a living god by then..


I want to be more than a God. 



Alien said:


> Also, does anyone know if there are any potential lesbian waifu's in the game ? I ain't marrying no mayne
> Marrying some people gives advantages (like a 100 gold each day) btw


Where can I get a husbando?


----------



## Alien (Nov 14, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Also has anyone else stumbled across any Dwarven Mines?
> 
> On a routine exploration trek (as you do in Skyrim) I came across the Mzinchaleft ruins and completed it. However at the VERY END OF THE FUCKING RUIN (right after you defeat the Dwarven Centurion... FUCKING HARD AT THE LEVEL I WAS BACK THEN MIGHT I ADD) there was a little pedestal that required a key or some shit to activate.
> 
> ...



Haha, i just finished that one myself (see previous post) and i think it's a quest thingy since the dungeon was a bit too purty/long for just a random dungeon (even by Skyrims standards). You'll probably be directed there again once you get the quest.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 14, 2011)

The first lesson I learned was: never buy a damn horse. Bought one for 1k coins and the mofo died.


----------



## Alien (Nov 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I want to be more than a God.
> 
> 
> Where can I get a husbando?



You need an item of some sorts. It gives you an additional speech option when you talk to someone 

At least that's what i heard.


----------



## Alien (Nov 14, 2011)

Horse dies = reload
Mule dike dies = reload


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> The first lesson I learned was: never buy a damn horse. Bought one for 1k coins and the mofo died.




I consider buying one.. but my feet works pretty well. 



Alien said:


> You need an item of some sorts. It gives you an additional speech option when you talk to someone
> 
> At least that's what i heard.


What. This is blasphemy. How am I supposed to find this "item." The world is huge. 

foreveralone.png


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah kk

HAHAHA

I just realised, since I spend so much time exploring random shit (hence my lack of funds and indecisive gameplay), I'm running into different areas that are meant for the main storyline and completing half of it before its time 

Also falmers are cunts. When I did that ruin at my level, it was impossible to rush them without getting fucked over and sideways. Had to sneakshot those little shits with arrows. However falmer armor is fucking boss and I'm still using it 10 levels on.

I probably need to improve my alchemy/smithing skills a little more though. I'm recently getting raped at every keep left, right and centre and I have a feeling that its my poor choice of apparel (even though I've enchanted a few of them).

I'm essentially raising an incredibly all-round character for my first runthrough.

I don't have any real diminishing perks. If anything my speech is the most underleveled perk.

However I'm finding it incredibly satisfying playing the game at my own pace and the way *I* want my character to be leveled. 

But fucking hell, I'm at level 20 and I'm still having trouble in a few places. But I guess thats the game's levelling system.

Also has anyone had experiences with Daedric beasts?


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Also has anyone else stumbled across any Dwarven Mines?
> 
> On a routine exploration trek (as you do in Skyrim) I came across the Mzinchaleft ruins and completed it. However at the VERY END OF THE FUCKING RUIN (right after you defeat the Dwarven Centurion... FUCKING HARD AT THE LEVEL I WAS BACK THEN MIGHT I ADD) there was a little pedestal that required a key or some shit to activate.
> 
> ...



I think you need to go to Septimus Signus's Outpost which is north of Winterhold.  Talk to him and he'll give you a quest related item, the attunement sphere I think.  

I could be wrong but that's what I've read elsewhere.  



> I think those ruins are connected to the main quest so if you havent reached this point you cant continue to the depths



That ruin isn't connected to the main quest though the person you need to talk to is someone you also need to talk to for the main quest.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> What. This is blasphemy. How am I supposed to find this "item." The world is huge.
> 
> foreveralone.png


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought thats the ruin where you find the Elder Scroll so hell yes it is related to  the main quest


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> The first lesson I learned was: never buy a damn horse. Bought one for 1k coins and the mofo died.



 what did you do to the poor thing?  Got my horse as soon as I got to Whiterun, she's still going strong. I just make sure to keep her in the back if I see any dragons flying nearby.  In fact, when one of them jumped at me, my mare came and kicked the dragon to death with me.  I have pictures to prove it, will post them later. 

Aslo, lvl 12 and I haven't found a single giant. Mammoths? Sure. But I haven't attacked those.  

You can find the item to marry at Riften from a priest at the bar or in the Temple. You need to have "favor" with the NPC you want to marry, having done some of their quests. I got it before finishing the Companion's quest and now that I'm the boss everyone was "OOhhh! You are not married already!? ". Got Vilkas to marry. :33 Now I will only take Lydia to fight with me, not leaving her alone with my hubby at home.  

And shit I need money.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> I thought thats the ruin where you find the Elder Scroll so hell yes it is related to  the main quest



That is the Alfund ruin I believe, tGre is talking about a different ruin.  Apparently there are a few other ruins like the one tGre mentioned scattered across Skyrim.


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2011)

Really? But I only found Dwarven Centurions there. And I am pretty sure the reason he couldnt go down is because he didnt talk with that crazy guy, which opens the path and leads to a dwarven mechanism and you can complete both quests there - the Elder Scroll and his dumb cube.

And by the way SPOILERS above! But this thread moves too fast so I dont think it'll harm anybody :33


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

itt: poor people of Skyrim


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> Really? But I only found Dwarven Centurions there. And I am pretty sure the reason he couldnt go down is because he didnt talk with that crazy guy, which opens the path and leads to a dwarven mechanism and you can complete both quests there - the Elder Scroll and his dumb cube.
> 
> And by the way SPOILERS above! But this thread moves too fast so I dont think it'll harm anybody :33



I don't think you're talking about the one I am

this ruin started off with a few bandits, then dwarven automatons... then out of nowhere, I get sent down into this ruinous underworld city area infested with falmers. Final boss at the end of this ruin was a Dwarven Centurion that was fucking hard to defeat.

This ruin is close to Morthal, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmmm maybe you are right, but then Fail got it wrong because the two quests he was talking about are both in one place.


Anyway I remember a huge underground area, did you stumble into ancient dwarven structures with barely any loot in them?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been expanding my business ventures on my Redguard. And by that I mean, buying up ingots from vendors, making gear I don't need, and selling it back for twice as much. Makes money, and levels my Blacksmithing, up to like 75 BS.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

> Really? But I only found Dwarven Centurions there.



You can try visiting the ruin yourself.  I heard that it's south west of Dawnstar, that is clearly not where Alfund is.





> And I am pretty sure the reason he couldnt go down is because he didnt talk with that crazy guy, which opens the path and leads to a dwarven mechanism and you can complete both quests there - the Elder Scroll and his dumb cube.



Yeah, that guy gives you two items.  The cube and the sphere I talked about but just the Alfund ruin, there are other ruins that you need to go to apparently that need the sphere.


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that article was informative 

I can remember visiting a dwarven ruins on my quest for the Mage's guide but no Dwarven Centurions there. Maybe my level was too low D:


----------



## Lamb (Nov 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> ............why? Dragons are nothing but annoyances which are one of two kinds - fire or ice. Hell, even the loot they drop is the same. The game repeats and repeats and repeats itself over and over again. I can understand that its an open world and its cool to do whatever the fuck you want but come on, it gets boring. Maybe even faster than a scripted game.



*Spoiler*: __ 




There are 11 different types of Dragon. Also, Dragon Loot is fairly random (they can hold almost any armor type, any jewelry, and a random amount of gold, dragon bones/scales). I definitely disagree that it gets boring, if you're really bored by it, up the difficulty, and watch each fight become about where they're fighting you. A dragon that fights you out in open country (especially Blood and higher) is going to fucking rape you at expert difficulty, without help. I've found it becomes entirely about finding yourself in a in a good position to fight the dragon, that dictates whether or not you decide to run or fight.

Dragon - Fire/Frost
Blood Dragon - Fire/Frost
Frost Dragon
Elder Dragon - Fire/Frost
Ancient Dragon - Fire/Frost


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> what did you do to the poor thing?  Got my horse as soon as I got to Whiterun, she's still going strong. I just make sure to keep her in the back if I see any dragons flying nearby.  In fact, when one of them jumped at me, my mare came and kicked the dragon to death with me.  I have pictures to prove it, will post them later.
> 
> Aslo, lvl 12 and I haven't found a single giant. Mammoths? Sure. But I haven't attacked those.
> 
> ...



We were attacked, he died. Taught he would magically reappear at the stables, he didn't.

Oh Lydia, poor thing. Took her with me to kill Alain Dufont and she died (was killed by those dwarven things). 

Would like to marry Astrid () but she's already married.


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2011)

Wait so you start with telling me how there are X types of dragons then ending with........fire and frost? But thats what I said. Its like saying that there are different types of bandits, outlaws, thugs, etc which is the same guy with amped up stats. Its not really a matter of variety, its a matter of facing the same dragons but stronger.

And no, I am not going to up the difficulty just so I can fight the same battles but for longer. Whats the point? At least in Diablo the three difficulties gave you new unique and normal items, here you can get them by leveling up on Novice. No point in trying to play on the hardest unless you want to prove how much of a man you are.

Currently 73 in Destruction. Will try to hit 100 and call it a day with this game. Achievement at least.


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> what did you do to the poor thing?  Got my horse as soon as I got to Whiterun, she's still going strong. I just make sure to keep her in the back if I see any dragons flying nearby.  In fact, when one of them jumped at me, my mare came and kicked the dragon to death with me.  I have pictures to prove it, will post them later.
> 
> Aslo, lvl 12 and I haven't found a single giant. Mammoths? Sure. But I haven't attacked those.
> 
> ...



finally my smithing is paying off 

but damn npcs they don't have enough money on them 

i sell like 6 dwarven armor and they are out of money, it sucks balls

i wanna power level my smithing


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> Would like to marry Astrid () but she's already married.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I killed her.

She's like: kill one of them. I'm like, okay


----------



## Lamb (Nov 14, 2011)

I wanna marry the chick you punch into loving you.

Alas, I'm at a moral dilemma, I have obtained Morokei, and it's fucking sweet, but it completely ruins my Nordic Viking's Viking look, what do I do? D: Why couldn't it have epic horns? D:


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 14, 2011)

So I take it you are enjoying this?


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2011)

so i power leveld my smithing via making iron daggers 

now i am lvl 31 and have 100 smithing 

i got myself some dragon plate armor 

and lyria also has a set


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

> i got myself some dragon plate armor



Daedric armor is better.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Daedric armor is better.



Yes.

And it makes you look like a dark god!


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2011)

except i can't find any daedric ignot


----------



## Fiona (Nov 14, 2011)

So lets recap my last 12 hours in skyrim. 


Got assraped by two dragons at once. 


Found a cave with nothing but frost trolls and my Lydia was killed 


My horse who i named dave was killed by a giant. 


I got attacked by 5 horkers 


Random necromancers kicked my ass. 








/Loaded a presave and none of it ever happened


----------



## Fiona (Nov 14, 2011)

Also has anyone played as a Kagiit yet? 



Ive been hearing that unarmed combat for them is completely broken and the animations are badass


----------



## Lamb (Nov 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> except i can't find any daedric ignot



It's Ebony Ingot + Daedra Heart, basically that thing all Dremora drop. :3


And I need to do that. Also, I power leveled my enchanting, by just disenchanting everything I ever get went from 15 to 45 in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 14, 2011)

Just watched a video someone posted of Kagiit hand to hand  



He is one shotting everything that moves lol


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> except i can't find any daedric ignot



You need ebony ore.

Shitloads of that.

I found some in a cave as a random loot drop,but I heard there are mines where you can find it.

Also,vendors will start having it as soon as your level is high enough.

And if you ever fight a Daedra,I'd suggest you save the stuff you find on it for later,you can make pretty awesome shit with it (potions,blacksmithing e.t.c.).


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Also has anyone played as a Kagiit yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been hearing that unarmed combat for them is completely broken and the animations are badass



I played as one In my test run for about 4 hours.  I punched alittle harder than a greatsword and much faster.  Switched to brenan for my real char though.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Just watched a video someone posted of Kagiit hand to hand
> 
> 
> 
> He is one shotting everything that moves lol



This interests me.  

I was going to make a different character when I get the console version but I wasn't sure on which one... a Thief Khajit or a  Pure Mage Breton. Anyone??


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 14, 2011)

From my latest adventure, I've never thought I'll be seeing THESE guys go at it 


*Spoiler*: __ 









And my new dragon armor


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> From my latest adventure, I've never thought I'll be seeing THESE guys go at it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Is that Dragonplate or Dragonscale armor?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Is that Dragonplate or Dragonscale armor?



I mixed it:
Helm = Dragonplate
Armor = Dragonscale
Shield = Dragonplate

The rest I preffered to leave as what I already had.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> This interests me.
> 
> I was going to make a different character when I get the console version but I wasn't sure on which one... a Thief Khajit or a  Pure Mage Breton. Anyone??



My Brenan is a tank, only caster skills I use are enchanting and alittlw conjugation.  The magic resist makes getting in to melee even easier.

Pure Mage high elves are good though


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> My Brenan is a tank, only caster skills I use are enchanting and alittlw conjugation.  The magic resist makes getting in to melee even easier.



huh, I have the spell, but I have never used it. Always too busy to cast buff/defensive magic. I'll give it a try when I get home.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn, Squall, that's badass.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So I take it you are enjoying this?



Perhaps... 

But srsly, tbh Skyrim was kinda hard to get into at first, but it builds it up nicely. I think I'm getting tot he better part of this game. :33 Very excite. Gonna go find myself a husbando.. I hope they are fapable.


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2011)

Deadric > Dragon


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Perhaps...
> 
> But srsly, tbh Skyrim was kinda hard to get into at first, but it builds it up nicely. I think I'm getting tot he better part of this game. :33 Very excite. Gonna go find myself a husbando.. I hope they are fapable.



Go for one of the companion twins.  I picked up Vilkas, although also Farkas is a big hugable teddy werewolf. :33


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't really done much, all things considered. Pretty soon I'll start to throw myself into shit and see if I can open up my magic a bit more. That's something I'd like to explore. Do I _need _to visit the college for that?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 14, 2011)

If you are gonna go mage, go high elf. They have POOLS of magicka. My friend is a level 12 high elf with 220 magicka


----------



## Okokami (Nov 14, 2011)

I had to lol when I finished the Companions questline and everyone suddenly noticed I'm there and are like "So, marriage huh?"

I see that Nords don't waste their time then.

Has anyone had random wtf moments happen. One time I was walking out the Dark Brotherhood santuary and a naked girl rolled down the hill. I just looted her and went on my merry way.


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2011)

Fiona said:


> If you are gonna go mage, go high elf. They have POOLS of magicka. My friend is a level 12 high elf with 220 magicka



Already done.

I'm at 14 with 300 Magicka.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 14, 2011)

The most random thing for me so far was when i was leaving whiterun to do a quest for the companions and a giant fell from the sky  


His body is STILL laying in the middle of the road in front of whiterun stables  



Another time i was learning a dragon word and i turned around when i was done and Lydia fell down a mountain and died


----------



## Lamb (Nov 14, 2011)

Eki said:


> Deadric > Dragon



Dragon Scale > Daedric > Dragon Plate

Fuck your Heavy Armors.


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea I dont even use magicka potions anymore. In the rare cases when it gets depleted I fall back, take cover/dodge and yawn while it recharges. 
Its also kinda strange to see attacks barely denting your health when you have 20 armor. Guess I went a bit overboard with the health investment but seriously you dont need 1 point in stamina if you are a dedicated mage.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 14, 2011)

Naked said:


> Already done.
> 
> I'm at 14 with 300 Magicka.



My breton has 350 but i had to spam my magicka for that, so i run around in elven armor and im a Heavy battlemage


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Go for one of the companion twins.  I picked up Vilkas, although also Farkas is a big hugable teddy werewolf. :33


Wait.. Farkas is tapable? 



And now the game has peak my interest.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

The most random thing that I've noticed was a bandit running towards me with his sword out, at first I thought that he was going to attack me but he completely ignored me and ran past me.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 14, 2011)

Rios said:


> Yea I dont even use magicka potions anymore. In the rare cases when it gets depleted I fall back, take cover/dodge and yawn while it recharges.
> Its also kinda strange to see attacks barely denting your health when you have 20 armor. Guess I went a bit overboard with the health investment but seriously you dont need 1 point in stamina if you are a dedicated mage.



Honestly, I think only Archer classes need Stamina, I've invested in it twice as a Viking, and both felt kind of wasted, would much prefer more magicka and more health. Don't really need that much stamina to swing my Wuuthrad, and if I really want more later I'll just supplement it with enchanted armor.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2011)

The most random thing that happen to me was going into the Bannered Mare, and some random chick starts attacking me. I killed her and then went outside, then the Courier runs up to me and gives me a note; it was inheritance money from the death of the person I just killed 5 seconds prior.


----------



## Jing (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw the fucking headless horseman's ghost on my way to Solitude earlier...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 14, 2011)

Got trolled by a dragon. How do you kill those things at a low level? I tell people to die in a fire all the time. My guy just tasted some very bitter medicine.


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Got trolled by a dragon. How do you kill those things at a low level? I tell people to die in a fire all the time. My guy just tasted some very bitter medicine.



Which dragon?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 14, 2011)

Some random one. Not even important enough to have a name. When these fuckers out in the wild attack, it just reminds how woefully under prepared I am.


----------



## Guru (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't play xbox, but I have one. 

tempted by this game. 

Really worth ?40?


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2011)

Depends on if you like this genre of game or not.


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2011)

HEAVY ARMOR ALL DAY, GET ON MY LEVEL SON


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 14, 2011)

Conjuration is where it is at fools


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2011)

no,           gtfo


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor said:


> Conjuration is where it is at fools



You tell em. Bound Sword/Bow and Atronachs all day every day.


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2011)

>:[ 

Destruction spells > everything


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

Two-handed weapons > everything


----------



## Bleach (Nov 14, 2011)

So I go over a hill and there's a Blood dragon that comes out and I'm like OK let's kill it. So as I'm fighting it a fucking cave bear comes out of know where and backstabs me  . So I ended up dying there. 2nd try I kill the bear first and then the dragon. I go over the hill and another dragon attacks and I'm like "Woah that's rare two dragons in a row like that but whatever" so I kill that one. THEN I go to Falkreath and Lo and behold another one appears! 3 dragon kills in a span of 30-40 minutes. That's a record for me .

Has anyone gotten the dragon armor from smithing yet?

My build is everywhere.. I have some points in Destruction, 1 handers, , Conjuration, bows and whatnot. I'm everywhere lol


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Two-handed weapons > everything



All wrong.

Real men Fisticuffs.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone rolled a rogue? How fun is it? I'm having fun with my warrior, but it doesn't feel right to be in the thieves guild and not be a rogue.

I'm level 25 but I'm thinking of rerolling.

Decisions


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like the idea of having something that is heavy on offense, but not so much on defense. I will swing some of these sumbitches eventually though.

*stealing healing potions from temples* Judge me not.


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Two-handed weapons > everything



i always get beat by those things. smh


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

> I don't like the idea of having something that is heavy on offense, but not so much on defense.



The best defense is an overwhelming offense.  



> i always get beat by those things. smh



smh


----------



## Hana (Nov 14, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Anyone rolled a rogue? How fun is it? I'm having fun with my warrior, but it doesn't feel right to be in the thieves guild and not be a rogue.
> 
> I'm level 25 but I'm thinking of rerolling.
> 
> Decisions



I rolled a rogue Archery/Dagger. It is a ton of fun. I personally think it is better than being a mage anyway. I haven't tried a warrior yet, and I don't plan on changing anytime soon. Your gonna get your ass raped if you do the Thieves Guild without being a rogue....or at least have Sneak leveled up. This is mostly true for the last couple of major quests. 

The Nightingale Armor is 

Oh yeah I tried out the Bound Bow spell + Sneak = One Shots.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The best defense is an overwhelming offense.
> 
> 
> 
> smh



Especially when you can still have a defense with that offense!


(I'm looking at you dual-wielding)


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2011)

looks like everyone needs to start playing on Master difficulty. You pussies.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2011)

Hana said:


> Your gonna get your ass raped if you do the Thieves Guild without being a rogue....or at least have Sneak leveled up.



Why Dat?  do you HAVE to sneak, or can I just shillelagh my way through.


----------



## Hana (Nov 14, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Why Dat?  do you HAVE to sneak, or can I just shillelagh my way through.



Your not supposed to kill anybody, so either level up sneak or find an invisibility spell. Invisibility spells wear off if you do anything though.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2011)

Hana said:


> Your not supposed to kill anybody, so either level up sneak or find an invisibility spell. Invisibility spells wear off if you do anything though.



Or just tank it like a boss!


----------



## Helix (Nov 14, 2011)

Eki said:


> looks like everyone needs to start playing on Master difficulty. You pussies.



Eh, I played on Master for awhile then I toned it down. I don't think the increased difficulty makes the game any more fun. It may prolong the game, but ultimately I don't feel like it adds much to the game. The combat system in Skyrim, while improved from Oblivion, in my opinion, does not shine well at the hardest difficulty setting. In fact, it made me realize how much I loved Demon's Souls and Dark Souls combat mechanics. I wish I could have Dark Souls' combat in the scope of Skyrim's world. But to each his own...


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2011)

Eki said:


> looks like everyone needs to start playing on Master difficulty. You pussies.



Why? difficulty has no bearing on how fun a game is at all.  Do it just so you can say you did it?

There are much harder games to do that on if you really need to dick wave about your video game prowess to support your pathetic ego.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> All wrong.
> 
> Real men Fisticuffs.



Fisticuffs is my next char.


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2011)

Do you need Orthorn for anything else besides the "Hitting the Books" quest? 'Cause I just let him die.


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The most random thing that happen to me was going into the Bannered Mare, and some random chick starts attacking me. I killed her and then went outside, then the Courier runs up to me and gives me a note; it was inheritance money from the death of the person I just killed 5 seconds prior.



Hahaha

happened when I accidentally let Uthgard die

Uthgard was so butch

fucking dyke.


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

Naked said:


> Do you need Orthorn for anything else besides the "Hitting the Books" quest? 'Cause I just let him die.



whoa whoa hey, who is this and where can I find this Orthorn?

Im just about to take on the "Hitting the books" mission.

I'm fucking after my Morokei mask (yeah my cunt of a friend spoiled me and told me what I get at the end of the College quests )


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> whoa whoa hey, who is this and where can I find this Orthorn?
> 
> Im just about to take on the "Hitting the books" mission.
> 
> I'm fucking after my Morokei mask (yeah my cunt of a friend spoiled me and told me what I get at the end of the College quests )



Lol, thanks for spoiling it for me too.

Orthorn is in Fellglow Keep, Northeast of Whiterun.


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

ah okay

wait what the shit

I just got to Fellglow Keep and couldn't get in because I needed a "key"

I never got anything of the sort

I suddenly feel like the biggest fucking noob. It's like I just missed out on a major shit or something. I'm going to backtrack like a spastic now.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 14, 2011)

Naked said:


> Lol, thanks for spoiling it for me too.
> 
> Orthorn is in Fellglow Keep, Northeast of Whiterun.



I'm pretty sure the name Morokei doesn't spoil anything.


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2011)

So does anyone know if Orthorn is needed for anything else or not?

Also, if you kill dragons, do you go back to the Greybeards to learn the corresponding Shout?


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

@shouts: no you don't

you kill dragons for their souls, which in turn unlock the shouts.

I learnt how to do this without going to the Greybeards at all. I just went to the greybeards to get two new shouts without the expenditure of Dragon souls.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2011)

The murders in Riften anyone else solved it? I did but I think I might have been wrong. The person to be doesn't seem guilty, they didn't admit it when  going to jail. I feel bad


----------



## Lamb (Nov 14, 2011)

Naked said:


> So does anyone know if Orthorn is needed for anything else or not?
> 
> Also, if you kill dragons, do you go back to the Greybeards to learn the corresponding Shout?



Orthorn only appears in that quest, so no.

Shouts are unlocked in the Magic menu, under Shouts.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 14, 2011)

I made the Black Star instead of the standard Azura's Star. It's about time I start working on some enchantments now that I got a limitless Black Soul Gem


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2011)

all you nigguhs are making me jelly of my progress

gonna have lunch and then smash out some Skyrim

wish me luck.


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I made the Black Star instead of the standard Azura's Star. It's about time I start working on some enchantments now that I got a limitless Black Soul Gem



What's the difference between the Black Star and Azura's Star again?

Also, there isn't an option to buy/sell anything from vendors. Is this supposed to happen?


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

> Black Star



Can soul trap human souls but you can't soul trap creatures.



> Azura's Star



Can't soul trap human souls but you can trap everything else.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 14, 2011)

Guys I started a day ago and some guy from the brotherhood was sent to kill me, how do I follow this up? Should I join them and see if I can find who it is, or will more assassins eventually be sent such that I can find out who sent them?


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys I started a day ago and some guy from the brotherhood was sent to kill me, how do I follow this up? Should I join them and see if I can find who it is, or will more assassins eventually be sent such that I can find out who sent them?



I just ignored it and moved on with my life.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Can soul trap human souls but you can't soul trap creatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't soul trap human souls but you can trap everything else.



Who in their right minds would pick the regular over the black one? Bandits are everywhere and I don't feel like hunting down a grand soul. 

So much easier this way


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay but I want to kill whoever sent him. Also is it actually possible to get Thorald released without sneaking past? I mean I killed all the guards but felt bad being legion and all so I loaded a save? Are those really my only 2 options?

Also how do you guys feel about the fact that the previous player Character is now Sheogorath, well better than MIA in Avakir.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 14, 2011)

Naked said:


> What's the difference between the Black Star and Azura's Star again?
> 
> Also, there isn't an option to buy/sell anything from vendors. Is this supposed to happen?



There should be a convo option "Do you have anything for sale?"


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Okay but I want to kill whoever sent him. Also is it actually possible to get Thorald released without sneaking past? I mean I killed all the guards but felt bad being legion and all so I loaded a save? Are those really my only 2 options?
> 
> Also how do you guys feel about the fact that the previous player Character is now Sheogorath, well better than MIA in Avakir.



lol feel bad? Every time i talk to an High elf i feel like murdering them


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol feel bad? Every time i talk to an High elf i feel like murdering them



Why stop there, I say kill them, granted you might not get far in the game.


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2011)

lol ok. no more playing for the rest of the week


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol ok. no more playing for the rest of the week



How much time did you spend playing it so far?


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2011)

i swear like 18 hours or probably more. Im think im like level 26 or something.

Fucking level scaling is pissing me off. I feel like some of the enemies are just a bit too powerful to the point where the quest becomes close to impossible to finish. 

Or maybe im just a dumbass lol


----------



## tgre (Nov 15, 2011)

just took out a blood dragon on the way to windhelm

didn't heal once

it landed on the road and it didn't have that much room to move about so I just circle-strafed it while slashing away with my Orcish sword of burning. Critical'd it like 5 times during the hack/slash fest.

Easiest dragon fight I've had so far. However the terrain was heavily in my favor.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> i swear like 18 hours or probably more. Im think im like level 26 or something.
> 
> Fucking level scaling is pissing me off. I feel like some of the enemies are just a bit too powerful to the point where the quest becomes close to impossible to finish.
> 
> Or maybe im just a dumbass lol



Perhaps you haven't focused enough on the combat related perks or picked the ones that aren't as good for you as others?



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> just took out a blood dragon on the way to windhelm
> 
> didn't heal once
> 
> ...



With the exception of the first two dragons that I've fought and the last one I had no easy dragon fights.  Either the terrain would be against me or there would be other enemies that would be distracting me.


----------



## Taco (Nov 15, 2011)

Kinda unplayable for me. Occasionally my comp will crash, and rebooting this comp is ass. I did manage to get up to level 11 8) 

Want fix. Hate life.


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2011)

Other enemies always help me.  Dragon too focused on mammoths once and I sniped it out of the sky.  Then came across dragon vs. witches, or something.  I think a vampire was involved somehow.  Magic was being slung about.  He was killing them, they were killing him, and I was killing whatever side was winning.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Taco said:


> Kinda unplayable for me. Occasionally my comp will crash, and rebooting this comp is ass. I did manage to get up to level 11 8)
> 
> Want fix. Hate life.



What are you computer's specs?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> i swear like 18 hours or probably more. Im think im like level 26 or something.
> 
> Fucking level scaling is pissing me off. I feel like some of the enemies are just a bit too powerful to the point where the quest becomes close to impossible to finish.
> 
> Or maybe im just a dumbass lol



I hope you didn't abuse the crafting/enchanting system to power-level.

The best way to level is to do it so naturally.

If you focus on non-combat skills the enemies will buttrape you.


----------



## Taco (Nov 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> What are you computer's specs?



Runnin on a dual core processor and a 9800 GT for now. Not that good at all, but I shouldn't be crashing even on low. Game runs pretty smoothly on medium, just the occasional crash which sucks. I don't think it's hardware related, since people with higher-end machines got the same problem. Just gotta wait it out, it's tough 



Eki said:


> Fucking level scaling is pissing me off. I feel like some of the enemies are just a bit too powerful to the point where the quest becomes close to impossible to finish.



Didn't Bethesda say enemies weren't going to scale? ....


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps you haven't focused enough on the combat related perks or picked the ones that aren't as good for you as others?



Mmm maybe.

Right now so far its Single Handed weapons: Lvl 65, Heavy Armor 65, Destruction 54, Restoration 49.

Trying to get my enchantment and smithing skill up so that i could make my armor and weapons stronger.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Taco said:


> Runnin on a dual core processor and a 9800 GT for now. Not that good at all, but I shouldn't be crashing even on low. Game runs pretty smoothly on medium, just the occasional crash which sucks. I don't think it's hardware related, since people with higher-end machines got the same problem. Just gotta wait it out, it's tough



Hopefully one of the upcoming patches will fix the problem for you.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> Mmm maybe.
> 
> Right now so far its Single Handed weapons: Lvl 65, Heavy Armor 65, Destruction 54, Restoration 49.
> 
> Trying to get my enchantment and smithing skill up so that i could make my armor and weapons stronger.



And you still get destroyed?

On what difficulty setting are you playing?

Also how did you distribute the leveling points for your attributes?

Did you focus perhaps on mana or stamina instead of health?

Also ( and this is important for all players),you should start stacking "defense against magicka" items and enchants on your PC or else the magic-users that will come will wipe the floor with you.

Thank god for that "ignore 50% elemental damage' perk in the Block skill-tree.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2011)

yeah magic users are the only things that hurt me now

my dragon plate is absorbing so much fucking damage on melees, it doesn't even hurt anymore


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Thank god for that "ignore 50% elemental damage' perk in the Block skill-tree.



One of the dragon priests drops a heavy facehelm (Otar) that gives around 30% resis to fire, ice and shock. Thats pretty much the bulk of any magic damage you'd have to worry about.

I think the frost resis stacks with my nord frost resis, so the frost breathing dragons barely do anything to me, breathweapon wise


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2011)

ive evenly distributed all my stuff imo. In the beginning of the game i was playing on Master, but i changed it to Adept.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 15, 2011)

i must say i wasn't expecting much of skyrim but loving it so far.
sure some bugs are annoying, but really enjoying this.

Some dragons are just jerks, they interrupt you on your path of going to the last "dungeon" for the mage school quests and the damn thing then starts getting distracted with felines, then crabs and then ends up being ganked by two mammoths.. oh well one extra soul for me.

the hardest fight so far was definitely one of the priests..
i was waking towards  the excavation of the mages quests and i notice the dragon symbol i go towards there and dragon appears i kill it and don't save, i go happy to get a new shout, when the coffin appears and the priest shows up, i'm like "of fuck" my hands are on fire the guy has summoned an ice pet, i try to chase him but the constant fireballs i'm dead, reload *sighs* kill dragon again!. then took me  a few tries to kill that bastard priest, but did a bit of glitch kill, i pushed him down the montain then a very long hide and shoot between me and him until i closed on him and finished the job.
in the end i did get an awesome mask and actualy got 3 words at once

i'm level 22. right now...

and just did the dwarf fortress quest, that thing looked awesome.. why there aren't dwarfs in this universe again?


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

> why there aren't dwarfs in this universe again?



No one really knows from what I recall, Vivec believes that it is because of the "divine sin" of trying to create their own god which caused them to be punished.  Or perhaps they tried to ascend the mortal plane and disappeared as a result/consequence.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No one really knows from what I recall, Vivec believes that it is because of the "divine sin" of trying to create their own god which caused them to be punished.  Or perhaps they tried to ascend the mortal plane and disappeared as a result/consequence.



Also,they aren't traditional dwarfes per say,but dwemer (or Deep Elves),a subspecies of Elves which were among the most advanced civilizations on Nirn.

They did have kickass beards and you could actually meet the last dwemer on the face of Nirn in Morrowind.

And yes,they dissapeared in the great war with the Dunmer (led by Indoril Nerevar ) at Red Mountain due to some messing around with godly powers. 

If you want to know more and you enjoy Skyrim,I'd say pick up a copy of Morrowind and play it with enhanced graphic mods,because it's still a great game to this day.


----------



## TRI05 (Nov 15, 2011)

the thief has all the best combat perks..


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 15, 2011)

Two handed weapons > everything


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2011)

> Also ( and this is important for all players),you should start stacking "defense against magicka" items and enchants on your PC or else the magic-users that will come will wipe the floor with you.



Oh come on, this is not a pure RPG but an RPG/FPS mix which means a good strafing skill is all you need to avoid the spells.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

Rios said:


> Oh come on, this is not a pure RPG but an RPG/FPS mix which means a good strafing skill is all you need to avoid the spells.




For a melee character it's not because even if you do dodge the long ranged attacks,at medium and close range the continuous blasts (flamethrower and lightning in particular) will hit you eventually and then the heavy plate you are wearing will mean squat.


----------



## Minko (Nov 15, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Also has anyone played as a Kagiit yet?
> Ive been hearing that unarmed combat for them is completely broken and the animations are badass


I'm in love with my cat-lady  Brawls are really easy for me because of my claws.



Naruto said:


> Anyone rolled a rogue? How fun is it?


It's fucking brilliant. I never get tired of breaking into people's houses, going through their stuff, stealing their shit and sneaking back out.

And what do you mean Khajiit NPCs can't get married 



I wanted to marry M'aiq the Liar.


----------



## Face (Nov 15, 2011)

Man this game is amazing. 
I've played for so many hours yet I'm still only at level 10.  
I've level up every skill about evenly. I'm having much less problems then I did when I first started. 

There is way too much to do in this game. I thought that by now I would have already been halfway through it. But I'm not even close.

*edit:* Ever since I became the thane of Whiterun, this girl has been coming along with me where ever I go. Is there a way I can leave her behind?


----------



## Frostman (Nov 15, 2011)

Minko said:


> I wanted to marry M'aiq the Liar.



He says some interesting things.

He once said this and i thought he was a good person.

"M'aiq has heard the people in Skyrim are better-looking than the ones in Cyrodiil. He has no opinion on the matter. All people are beautiful to him."

But then i looked at his name.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

Face said:


> Man this game is amazing.
> I've played for so many hours yet I'm still only at level 10.
> I've level up every skill about evenly. I'm having much less problems then I did when I first started.
> 
> ...



Yes,you can talk to her and dismiss her as your companion and she will just go back to Whiterun to the Jarl's castle and wait for you there if you ever want to pick her up again.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there a need for me? For Dovahkiin? These Mammoths seem to be fine taking out random dragons~


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> For a melee character it's not because even if you do dodge the long ranged attacks,at medium and close range the continuous blasts (flamethrower and lightning in particular) will hit you eventually and then the heavy plate you are wearing will mean squat.



The only difference is that it becomes a third person action game like Rune, Enclave or Blade of Darkness.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

Rios said:


> The only difference is that it becomes a third person action game like Rune, Enclave or Blade of Darkness.



I never play it like that,the first person view is so immersive (yeah,that word has been overused by now but it's true in this case) that I never use anything but it.


Also,Skyrim sold over 3.4 million retail units in two days..without the huge number of digital sales being taken into account..

It's up to neck with Battlefield 3 and will likely surpass it,with only Modern Warfare 3 selling more:



Holy shit..

They sold more units in two days than Dragon Age : Origins did in its entire run,and Dragon Age : Origins was actually a great game unlike Dragon Age 2..


----------



## Firaea (Nov 15, 2011)

So, I'm actually completely new to Elder Scrolls (yes, Skyrim is my first) but this has proven to be a worthwhile experience. Does anyone know if there're any places with a good mob of not-too-strong opponents? So far, my foes have come in rather sparse numbers, and I need to get my abilities powered up.


----------



## Hana (Nov 15, 2011)

Minko said:


> I wanted to marry M'aiq the Liar.



M'aiq is the most random thing that has happened to me so far. (Well the cart full of cabbages is a close second.) I was on my horse in the middle of fucking nowhere, and there he was staring at a tree.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 15, 2011)

Lookie what i stumbled across






*Spoiler*: __ 



after completing the quest to get azura's star back, i moved onto boethia's quest. Decided to sacrifice azura's priestess, since she didnt have anything productive to do anymore. Does that make me a heartless bastard? 




Also, the dragons' are turning incresingly troll-like for me as well. Ill be doing an unreleated quest, and BAM. Dragon swoops in to distrupt crap. Usually flying around, stiring up the npc's. Then flies off like its done. I start the convo over agian and BAM. Same blasted dragon comes back. Blah.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2011)

i got myself dragon rend from the main quest, now dragons that fly overhead aren't a problem anymore, i just force them to land and kill them 

and i found myself 3 draeic hearts  

3 pieces now 2 more and i have a complete set


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> So, I'm actually completely new to Elder Scrolls (yes, Skyrim is my first) but this has proven to be a worthwhile experience. Does anyone know if there're any places with a good mob of not-too-strong opponents? So far, my foes have come in rather sparse numbers, and I need to get my abilities powered up.



Go to settlements and speak to everyone.

You will get shitloads of sidequests.

Join a guild (The Companions,The Mage's Guild,Thief's Guild e.t.c) and do their quests e.t.c.

You will get your skills up this way.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah I see. I've joined the Companions. Next up shall be Winterhold.


----------



## tgre (Nov 15, 2011)

Which hold is Dark Brotherhood in?

So far I've joined and nearly completed Companions' sidequest, nearly completed College of Winterhold sidequests and just joined the Stormcloaks (Ice-wraiths became my bitch. Flames anyone?)

Also fuck me dead, I finally have a decent stash of money now.

My speech perk is still severely underleveled (where most of my perks are now sitting in the 50-60 range... my speech level is at a meager 21) and I'm still getting shit deals in shops and such.

I use the intimidate option alot in conversations but it's still fucking me up and not giving me enough speech attribute experience. Is there any good way of getting your speech attribute up fairly quickly?

Also just started getting my smithing perk up. Shit is so cash. I have a fuckload of dragon bones/scales that are just begging to get made into some totally cash armor.


----------



## Alien (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmm, i'm loving the screenshot function in steam

i'm spamming F12 more than F5 at the moment.


----------



## tgre (Nov 15, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Two handed weapons > everything



this

so much this

I never found one-handed weapons to be as efficient as I wanted them to be.

And when I use magic, I generally dual-cast the shit out of my Magicka and then switch to my beastly two-handed weapons to deal some physical ownage.

If I do get a really good enchanted one-hander, I generally just disenchant that shit and apply it onto my stronger two-handed weapons.

I guess if you were dual weilding one-handed weapons with different enchantments (ie: frost/flame/shock damage + magicka absorption etc) I guess it could come in handy. 

But I generally love my fights flaming and brutal.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> with only Modern Warfare 3 selling more:



That's very strange because Skyrim peaked 250k concurrent users in steam with MW3 at a distant second place with only 78k.


----------



## tgre (Nov 15, 2011)

Im guessing they haven't checked online sales yet.

He was talking about physical sales so far (to my knowledge)

Skyrim is glorious master race rpg. It'll eclipse MW3. You just have to believe in the heart of the cards.


----------



## Alien (Nov 15, 2011)

vgchartz is notoriously untrustworthy (mixing up shipped/sold etc) Only reliable numbers we get are NPD data and from the publisher itself.

But it is selling excellently, there can be no doubt about that


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Lookie what i stumbled across
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is the Shrine?


----------



## tgre (Nov 15, 2011)

Just turned into beast mode

giant killing as a werewolf is so much easier. I always go into giant's den to do some were-damage and don't feed so I can loot that shit as a human soon after.

However one time where I was dealing some giants' asses. I get double teamed by their Mammoth companions and got impaled on their tusks.

My last save was like a good half hour before that

I wanted to smash my PS3 then and there.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Where is the Shrine?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I got the marker added to my map when i went into the inn (in whiterun) and asked the barkeep about rumors. Too tired to remember exactly where it is, and too lazy to load up steam/the game again. Though there is a dragon/word encounter on the way, so be ready for that


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

Dragons always seem to troll me. Get a new spell at the College?

Blood Dragon: "Lol test it on me bitch"

Right as I walk out of the building


----------



## tgre (Nov 15, 2011)

you'll quickly realise that Dragons always wear the troll expression when you're trying to do shit

"Oh I'm sorry, were you trying to take out those bandits for their loot? I guess I beat you to it. Don't mind me, I'm just going to turn your ass into charcoal."


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> this
> 
> so much this
> 
> ...



One-handed weapons+shield+heavy armor=being a fucking tank and quickly attacking from the safety of a giant-ass shield!

It's awesome,especially when the Block-perks are obtained (bullettime when an enemy is about to power-attack you,the strong shield-bash,the immunity to arrows,50% ignore elemental damage,the sprint with the shield up which knocks down anything in its path) and the One-handed perks (chance to crit,less stamina drain,chance to decapitate,paralyse with a power attack e.t.c.).

It's glorious!


----------



## Alien (Nov 15, 2011)

I killed two mammoths when i was level 3

Totally cheesed them by firing an arrow at one then and running away like a bitch into a tiny hut where they couldn't reach me. I then proceeded to cut them up from inside the hut while the two dumbfucks were fumbling around at the entrances. 

Should have taken screenshots


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2011)

Alien said:


> I killed two mammoths when i was level 3
> 
> Totally cheesed them by firing an arrow at one then and running away like a bitch into a tiny hut where they couldn't reach me. I then proceeded to cut them up from inside the hut while the two dumbfucks were fumbling around at the entrances.
> 
> Should have taken screenshots


So cheap though I did it myself once, with a Giant instead of a Mammoth and the peak of a hill with a stone slab entrance instead of a hut.


----------



## tgre (Nov 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> One-handed weapons+shield+heavy armor=being a fucking tank and quickly attacking from the safety of a giant-ass shield!
> 
> It's awesome,especially when the Block-perks are obtained (bullettime when an enemy is about to power-attack you,the strong shield-bash,the immunity to arrows,50% ignore elemental damage,the sprint with the shield up which knocks down anything in its path) and the One-handed perks (chance to crit,less stamina drain,chance to decapitate,paralyse with a power attack e.t.c.).
> 
> It's glorious!



to be fair I have little to no block perks. At all.

I probably should rectify that but I've already built my redguard character around a massive offense + mage.

he's kind of like a battlemage... only he focuses more on physical than the magic part.

Still, doesn't hurt to have a few block perks. Cheers for telling me about those block perks, it's piqued my interest.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

Minko said:


> I'm in love with my cat-lady  Brawls are really easy for me because of my claws.
> 
> 
> It's fucking brilliant. I never get tired of breaking into people's houses, going through their stuff, stealing their shit and sneaking back out.
> ...



HelLO Everyone!!!!
I also have a cat person, named Tiger woods!

I was reading a bunch of your posts guys, wow very interesting how everyone seems to be branching out in play experience. Love this game!




Alien said:


> I killed two mammoths when i was level 3
> 
> Totally cheesed them by firing an arrow at one then and running away  like a bitch into a tiny hut where they couldn't reach me. I then  proceeded to cut them up from inside the hut while the two dumbfucks  were fumbling around at the entrances.
> 
> Should have taken screenshots



The area near that bandit encampent, north of white run...was there a few hours ago. When I tried to fight the mammoths, I was on top of some boulders and they couldn't reach me. One of them after five minutes managed to one shot me, somehow. =[


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2011)

I've seen one random dragon, and it only flew around and then took off.  My arrows couldn't reach it, my Shout didn't grab its attention, and it didn't seem to be interested in all of the mammoths roaming around.

Oh, and has anyone been able to craft Lunar weapons at the Lunar forge?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 15, 2011)

Made my glass armor set yesterday but realized I'm not doing any light armor stuff so I reverted to my last save. It looks so fucking cool though. My roommate made Daedric armor and that looks kickass as well. I think I'm gonna wait till 100 blacksmithing and just make my Dragon armor then 

Is there any better armor than dragon armor cause it seems odd to be level 25 only and already have the best armor


----------



## Lamb (Nov 15, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Made my glass armor set yesterday but realized I'm not doing any light armor stuff so I reverted to my last save. It looks so fucking cool though. My roommate made Daedric armor and that looks kickass as well. I think I'm gonna wait till 100 blacksmithing and just make my Dragon armor then
> 
> Is there any better armor than dragon armor cause it seems odd to be level 25 only and already have the best armor



It's easy to craft the best armor earlier than that. Make leather bracers, for hours. Daedric Armor is better for Heavy Armor guys.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2011)

Guys.. 12hrs into the game and I finally killed my first Dragon.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

12 hours? 

I killed my first dragon within the first two hours into the game.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

Why would you wait so long to kill a Dragon? I just went up to that point to get it out of the way so I could start collecting and using shouts.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2011)

Look what I've obtained


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> 12 hours?
> I killed my first dragon within the first two hours into the game.





Gnome said:


> Why would you wait so long to kill a Dragon? I just went up to that point to get it out of the way so I could start collecting and using shouts.



I didn't know that you had to kill the first dragon before other dragons appeared. So I was roaming around Skyrim looking for dragons to kill.... needless to say I was dragonless and thought my game was glitch. Feels bad man. But after fighting this dragon Skyrim got 10 times better. I finally understand the Dragonborn jokes. 

Also I knew nothing about the shouts. I didn't watch any Skyrim videos or read about it. I wanted to experience everything first hand, by myself...and I didn't want spoilers....


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Look what I've obtained



You're using the kb/m on this UI 

When I used the kb/m it was completely terrible. I had to scroll through everything and couldn't use mouse clicks.

On a side note, I've killed 4 blood dragons in this area right after I leave the college.



But one time a dragon waited a little bit before attacking me, and I got one here instead



I was on a streak too


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You're using the kb/m on this UI
> 
> When I used the kb/m it was completely terrible. I had to scroll through everything and couldn't use mouse clicks.



You probably tried it before the patch came out, yes it was bad before, but after the patch it's great, a lot better than using a gamepad.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll give it another try I guess.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2011)

i am totally 1 hand axe + shield+ heavy armor 

and for range i got myself a fire summon  and the priestess of azura

i feel kinda sad that the main boss didn't do much


*Spoiler*: __ 





at least he should have burned down a few major cities before you get to kill him

i mean he's suppose to be the world eater, at least 1 city to burn down besides helgen would have been nice


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

And it is still completely fucking terrible. Is there a 1.2 patch? I'm on 1.1 and it's still just as bad.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Guys.. 12hrs into the game and I finally killed my first Dragon.



Ha Nice, I waited till like day 3 of me playing to kill my first dragon. I finally decided to start it when an NPC in the legion called me the dragonborn but I hadn't killed a dragon yet. I was like well that's awkward TIME TO KILL!


----------



## Lamb (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And it is still completely fucking terrible. Is there a 1.2 patch? I'm on 1.1 and it's still just as bad.



is it set to Xbox 360 controller? I heard that that's the default on the pc version, and because of that there's some extreme lag issues with the keyboard mouse UI, but that turning that off fixes that problem.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 15, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Look what I've obtained



Mace of Molag Umbra. :amazed

That is fucking OP.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2011)

Died a few times on the first room of Labryinthian(the one with the skeleton ice dragon and lots of regular skeletons+skeleton mages) before I said fuck it, used a scroll that did tons of fire damage to any nearby undead then quickly took out the dragon by healing with one hand and continually hitting it with fire with the other.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

> is it set to Xbox 360 controller? I heard that that's the default on the pc version, and because of that there's some extreme lag issues with the keyboard mouse UI, but that turning that off fixes that problem.


Wait Seriously? I thought my Mouse was just shit. I need to fix that next time I play.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And it is still completely fucking terrible. Is there a 1.2 patch? I'm on 1.1 and it's still just as bad.



Weird.. I'm using 1.1 too, it fixed my problem with the mouse.

Edit: yeah, might wanna uncheck that 360 controller option.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmm..shit,are there any perks to resist against poison?

I just found an awesome dungeon with Falmer in it,and I had no problem with them.

On the other hand,there were some kind of bugs there that spat poison and almost killed me.

The guy in heavy armor had to run like a sissy from those poisonous bastards,chug a heap of healing potions and then come back..


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

Be a Redguard.


----------



## Alien (Nov 15, 2011)

Riften = fetch quest hell

nice design though and it looks way different than Whiterun


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2011)

So I heard the UI in PC version is absolutely disgraceful and impractical.

//HbS


----------



## Alien (Nov 15, 2011)

It really is

but you get used to it i guess


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> So I heard the UI in PC version is absolutely disgraceful and impractical.
> 
> //HbS



I'm playing on console and you can feel how much it was designed to work with a controller, I couldn't imagine using a kb/m on it.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Be a Redguard.



But I love my level 20 Nord..>_>


Also,some screens I took while I traveled to High Hrothgar (or at least Ivarstead):


*Spoiler*: __ 




























I've never met a game that caused such wanderlust in me..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2011)

Alien said:


> but you get used to it i guess


Doesn't make the issue any better.

KK, thanks for info

//HbS


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2011)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whit limited city and towns i agreed.

EDIT:its was sarcasm


----------



## Okokami (Nov 15, 2011)

Wait a minute,

Gaius = Fenris (VA)?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Doesn't make the issue any better.
> 
> KK, thanks for info
> 
> //HbS



The UI feels like it was designed for consoles, but in reality it's better using with a keyboard and mouse, the middle button acts faster and you can hotkey items for 8 slots via the favorites menu.


----------



## Alien (Nov 15, 2011)

Okokami said:


> Wait a minute,
> 
> Gaius = Fenris (VA)?



Yup                

Gideon Emery voiced multiple characters in DA1/2 and Skyrim


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2011)

Okokami said:


> Wait a minute,
> 
> Gaius = Fenris (VA)?



I've yet to meet the character but that is correct. It's the same VA. 

edit-
Alien...


----------



## Alien (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q13CoCAAZKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Face (Nov 15, 2011)

Killed a dragon and a giant right after. First time I've ever done that. 

Also got a virus from the vampires. I hope I can still come out in daylight.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gv84FrxBW5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Nov 15, 2011)

Alien said:


> I killed two mammoths when i was level 3
> 
> Totally cheesed them by firing an arrow at one then and running away like a bitch into a tiny hut where they couldn't reach me. I then proceeded to cut them up from inside the hut while the two dumbfucks were fumbling around at the entrances.
> 
> Should have taken screenshots


Don't come at me bro.


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2011)

Any idea what these unusual gems are for? I've collected 6 so far, are they like the snowglobes in New Vegas?

80 Destruction, doing it!


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 15, 2011)

Sum1 gift GAEM to Me PLOX.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Rios said:


> Any idea what these unusual gems are for? I've collected 6 so far, are they like the snowglobes in New Vegas?



From what I've read you have to collect all of them, 24 I think, and have them appraised by Vex in the Thieves' Guild for a reward.


----------



## sparkykandy (Nov 15, 2011)

Not quite sure how many hours I have logged, but I'm up to level 10 or 11 so far.  Also, I have a house, a horse, a dog, and a follower.  The house has yet to be fully furnished though.  I also have killed about four dragons, and have yet to make a real dent in the main quest.  

Has gotten sidetracked by who knows how many side quests...


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2011)

24, holy fuck 

And whats this bullshit with the house, this aint real world, all I need is a storage for the junk and thats all. Also the AI of your companions is awful, I'd rather trek alone.


----------



## Face (Nov 15, 2011)

sparkykandy said:


> Not quite sure how many hours I have logged, but I'm up to level 10 or 11 so far.  Also, I have a house, a horse, a dog, and a follower.  The house has yet to be fully furnished though.  I also have killed about four dragons, and have yet to make a real dent in the main quest.
> 
> Has gotten sidetracked by who knows how many side quests...



How do you buy a house?


----------



## River Song (Nov 15, 2011)

Doing the house of horrors quest. if this is an actual daedric shrine quest they have improved sooooooooo much from oblivion


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Face said:


> How do you buy a house?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 15, 2011)

Dont buy breezehome!!!  




It has NO furniture andc nothing but cobwebs and dust


----------



## Utz (Nov 15, 2011)

I really need to do more dungeon diving. Looking at some of the screens and weapons/armor you guys have mentioned, I feel super inadequate xD.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 15, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Dont buy breezehome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breezehome is awesome because it looks like the house of someone who spends most of their time travelling.


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2011)

So far the craziest random loot items I've found are bracers with +30% archery damage, a sword which deals 40 Magicka damage on hit and some boots and armor with 50% resist to an element. So far only 2 items with 17% increase to Destruction magic :/


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Dont buy breezehome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You get what you pay for.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Though no home will ever look as awesome as my home in Morrowind, Ravenloft (Mod). 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sparkykandy (Nov 15, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Dont buy breezehome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know that you can furnish your home, right?  It'll cost you 1800 gold to fully furnish Breezehome.  So far, I only bought the bedroom package, but the place is starting to look nicer...


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Dont buy breezehome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you buy furniture ala fable?  Is there a chest?  Will my shir diss appear if I leave it on the ground?  As long as I can store my extra shit there sOmehow, that's all I want


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 15, 2011)

There is a chest there that you can store things in

also it starts out crap but you can upgrade it(takes i think 2500 gold for everything, nothing is nessasary though)


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 15, 2011)

also i got molag bals mace, the end of the quest was awesome


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 15, 2011)

There's a chest next to the bed in breezehome. That's all I need right now.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

You can buy furnishments for your house... 

It looks fantastic with all of the upgrades.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2011)

My Video Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBxaJcgpqfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome review Whity. My thoughts exactly, but I never even used third person so I didn't notice the messed up animations. 

10/10... That is what my review is looking up to be too. My first 10/10 score.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Weird.. I'm using 1.1 too, it fixed my problem with the mouse.
> 
> Edit: yeah, might wanna uncheck that 360 controller option.



It is unchecked and it still sucks. I don't want to scroll through a list of options with my mouse scroll just to press enter, or do I want to have to use the UI exclusively with the keyboard. Let me click where I want to click and not scroll through the UI to get there. There is absolutely no difference from using a kb/m on this UI and it feels more comfortable with a controller.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It is unchecked and it still sucks. I don't want to scroll through a list of options with my mouse scroll just to press enter, or do I want to have to use the UI exclusively with the keyboard. Let me click where I want to click and not scroll through the UI to get there. There is absolutely no difference from using a kb/m on this UI and it feels more comfortable with a controller.



No clue what you're talking about, an example maybe?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

I am hovered over Settings but I can't click on load or save.

I can't even use my mouse on the magic / skills / items / map wheel. I have to use my keyboard. I can't click on something unless I'm hovered over it.

Also, the horse staples guy in Winhelm is hilarious. "If it is my fate to be killed by a dragon, so be it." Right after I'm done talking with him a blood dragon swoops down and decides to fight me. He dies in the process


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2011)

fully furnished breezehome is livable


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

My only complaint about Breezehome, Lydia lives there and won't let me tap that, It's my house dammit


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

My Lydia is lying in Red Eagle's tomb 

I am wondering if she is still there


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I'll plan on actually beating the main questline today, hope its good.


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> There should be a convo option "Do you have anything for sale?"



There isn't. That's the problem.

Anyone know the fix?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 15, 2011)

Killed me that dragon that trolled me yesterday. Have plenty of arrows and health potions, just in case. Keep your distance, basically.


Awesome said:


> 12 hours?
> 
> I killed my first dragon within the first two hours into the game.



Big deal. Well, aren't you just awesome. Oh, wait.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

It all depends on whether or not you want to do the main quest, really. I did it so that I could start killing some dragons ASAP. She didn't really know about that though 

Also, I just saw 3 dragons in the sky. 2 were in the distance and one was fighting me


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 15, 2011)

Just cured myself from the "werewolf disease". Didn't like to be a werewolf and a dragonborn.


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2011)

10/10? Even if you love everything in this game(the repetitive enemies, annoying puzzles and traps, dragon after dragon being thrown at you when you dont fucking want them anymore, a main character who completely lacks any personalty, Jarls in the cities who have identical dialogues, even sit in the same fucking way, the dungeon into fort into cave into another dungeon system, boring environment, grinding and the absolutely repulsive NPCs(I am the hero of the land and stopped the revolution - one of them still said that I couldnt possibly clear a mundane cave, another one told me "one step closer and you are dead" even though I helped her defeat the two guys attacking her).

So yea if you love all this, you still cant possibly give full 10/10 on a game with so many bugs. Wait for patches or DLCs or something. Hell, even the main quest was not bug free and I had to reload it several times.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It is unchecked and it still sucks. I don't want to scroll through a list of options with my mouse scroll just to press enter, or do I want to have to use the UI exclusively with the keyboard. Let me click where I want to click and not scroll through the UI to get there. There is absolutely no difference from using a kb/m on this UI and it feels more comfortable with a controller.



My menu is working fine I haven't had to use the keyboard for anything so far, certainly no need for a controller. I set bMouseAcceleration=1 to 0 can't remember why though lol. Managed to get the game running at max forced settings to and it works great, I had no idea it would run this well. Using the FXAA injector mod to makes everything look awesome. But about the mouse/kb thing, I can click things in the scroll menus easily by just clicking it with my mouse, I haven't had to scroll through them to hit the one that's highlighted or be forced to use the kb wasd to navigate a menu :/ I just mouse scroll to reach something out of sight and click with the mouse, works fine


----------



## Litho (Nov 15, 2011)

Rios said:


> *a main character who completely lacks any personalty*



 I lol'd

Why don't people understand these games?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

serger989 said:


> My menu is working fine I haven't had to use the keyboard for anything so far, certainly no need for a controller. I set bMouseAcceleration=1 to 0 can't remember why though lol. Managed to get the game running at max forced settings to and it works great, I had no idea it would run this well. Using the FXAA injector mod to makes everything look awesome. But about the mouse/kb thing, I can click things in the scroll menus easily by just clicking it with my mouse, I haven't had to scroll through them to hit the one that's highlighted or be forced to use the kb wasd to navigate a menu :/ I just mouse scroll to reach something out of sight and click with the mouse, works fine



Wut. Da. Fuck.

Am I seriously the only person having this issue?


----------



## Xerces (Nov 15, 2011)

Just bought it for PS3.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 15, 2011)

Did you turn off the Vsync via the ini file. Turning that off is suppose up FPS and reduce mouse lag.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

That isn't my issue at all. It's the fact that I have to scroll to whatever I want to click on and have it highlighted before I can actually click on it. 

It is the worst design I have ever seen on a UI for PC.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 15, 2011)

I almost always try to use the keyboard to navigate through the UI, I can't stand using the mouse for it. I don't like having to wade through the world map either trying to select points, especially when they're next to eachother and you're trying to pick the right one.

In short, the mouse feels shitty with the UI for me.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

Chillin' in full Dragonbone Armor. Have like 20 chest pieces left over I need to sell, 1800g a piece.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Wut. Da. Fuck.
> 
> Am I seriously the only person having this issue?



Nope.
I have seen other people rage on it.
Sp00n I think.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 15, 2011)

Stuck on the last quest for the College of Winterhold. That fucking Dragon Priest is pissing me off (he practically 2 shots me if I'm within his line of sight for more than .5 seconds )

Any advice?


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Stuck on the last quest for the College of Winterhold. That fucking Dragon Priest is pissing me off (he practically 2 shots me if I'm within his line of sight for more than .5 seconds )
> 
> Any advice?



Use more resist magic.

Also, don't get hit.

FML, I thought my PS3 froze because it would respond to any of my button inputs so I turned it off. Turns out, my controller battery is dead.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 15, 2011)

Alchemy, Enchanting, and Smithing are so fucking broken.


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2011)

I wish the game still had Barter >.>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Any advice?



Stab him with your "sword".


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 15, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Stab him with your "sword".





Naked said:


> Use more resist magic.
> 
> Also, don't get hit.
> 
> FML, I thought my PS3 froze because it would respond to any of my button inputs so I turned it off. Turns out, my controller battery is dead.



Easier said than done


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..shit,are there any perks to resist against poison?
> 
> I just found an awesome dungeon with Falmer in it,and I had no problem with them.
> 
> ...


Was it called Muzlaaft temple(can't remember how exactly it was spelled)? Did it have a lot of mechanical spiders as well? If so, its the same place you have to go to during the College of Winterhold questline and yeah, those bugs are a bitch. Quite resistant to magic. Not good when you're level 8-9 almost full magic using Breton. Frost magic worked the best though even then it took awhile. When I could I let my flame atronauch do all the work.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Alchemy, Enchanting, and Smithing are so fucking broken.



Alchemy will always be broken.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally maxed smithing and crafted my own set of dragon bone plate armor, then improved it to legendary.

Currently wielding a daedric greatsword with the legendary improvement.

Can you craft dragon weapons?


----------



## Lamb (Nov 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Alchemy will always be broken.





Basically, for those who don't feel like reading, the guy in this uses basically just, heavy armor, enchanting, smithing, and alchemy to craft a set that works out like this:

Armor Rating: 2469 (Full Daedric Set)
Daedric Bow: 562 Base Damage
Daedric Dagger: 393 Base Damage
Daedric Two-Handed Sword: 605 Base Damage
Daedric One-Handed Sword: 518 Base Damage

Buffed by potions his damage is much much higher.

Daedric Bow: 1242
Daedric Two-Handed Sword: 3199
Daedric One-Handed Sword: 2742

A sword sneak attack does 16452 damage. 



Naruto said:


> I finally maxed smithing and crafted my own set of dragon bone plate armor, then improved it to legendary.
> 
> Currently wielding a daedric greatsword with the legendary improvement.
> 
> Can you craft dragon weapons?



No.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Easier said than done



Lower the difficulty.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Alchemy, Enchanting, and Smithing are so fucking broken.


well if people put time they should get powerful results.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 15, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> well if people put time they should get powerful results.



There's a difference between getting powerful results and being able to one-hit a Dragon Priest.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

> You have no fucking idea, bro.



That's nothing.  In Morrowind a made I potion that gave me a Fire Shield of a few million points for hundreds of thousands of seconds.  The moment an enemy tried to attack me he died instantly.  

And then there was the insanely ridiculous reflect potion I made, lol magic using enemies.


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you guys know where i could find an Enchanter trainer? Winterheld maybe?

I also need more soul gems >.>


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> Do you guys know where i could find an Enchanter trainer? Winterheld maybe?



*Enchanting Trainers*
_Expert Trainer_
Find Sergius Turrianus of the College in Winterhold.

_Master Trainer_
Find Hamal in Markarth.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea, there's an enchanting trainer at Winterhelm.

And do the Azura's Shrine quest. You can get a Black Soul Gem that never gets destroyed.


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2011)

thanksssssssss


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> There's a difference between getting powerful results and being able to one-hit a Dragon Priest.


why not if their time and it their game ,if some one dont want to  one shot a priest then dont create  a powerful weapon.


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone know where I can buy fire salts?
Found them.

How do you destroy enchanted items to get their enchantments?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I completely suck at this game. 

I enjoy the freedom given to upgrading skills and abilities, but in all honesty I don't suppose whacking random skills is the way to go. So far I've been trying to focus on Archery, Sword (still unsure about whether 1h or 2h is the way to go) and Destructive Magic. However, I'm pretty sure it'll be good to go for some non-combative skills (e.g Restoration, Speech, Smithing, etc.) as well, but it feels as if I've got way too little perks to use. 

Should I focus on a particular skill-type first, or add random perks which are gonna be useful? :sweat


----------



## Lamb (Nov 15, 2011)

Naked said:


> Anyone know where I can buy fire salts?
> Found them.
> 
> How do you destroy enchanted items to get their enchantments?



The first option on the screen, Disenchant.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Naked said:


> How do you destroy enchanted items to get their enchantments?







> Should I focus on a particular skill-type first, or add random perks which are gonna be useful?



Focus on one or two skills first.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 15, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> why not if their time and it their game ,if some one dont want to  one shot a priest then dont create  a powerful weapon.



I'm not saying people shouldn't do it, I'm not even saying it's a bad thing (in fact I think it's awesome), but that doesn't stop it from being completely broken.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Focus on one or two skills first.



Ah, I see. Guess I'll buff up my Destructive magic for now.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2011)

So I found out you can level and use the block skill with a 2-hander.

Immediately hunted down some archer bandit and got him into a corner where he pulled out a dagger.

Now I've been standing here blocking for like 20 minutes leveling it up to be on par with my 2-hander and heavy armor skills.  That dagger does barely more than my passive healing when I block it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 15, 2011)

If I go all wolf transformation with the Companions, is that shit permanent, or can I change in and out?


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> If I go all wolf transformation with the Companions, is that shit permanent, or can I change in and out?



You can become a werewolf once a day for 180 second which can be extended by feeding on human bodies.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 15, 2011)

Damn. That actually sounds cool.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

That's probably the 7th or 8th Blood Dragon I fought at the College. He took up an interesting location to sit down though, and I just decided to use no clip to get to him for his items.

If you're wondering why it says "Blood Dragon" [Empty], it's because that's one of the several dead dragons lying in the campus area, and I just happened to be standing on one.

Does anybody else fight dragons like crazy every time they go there?


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That's probably the 7th or 8th Blood Dragon I fought at the College. He took up an interesting location to sit down though, and I just decided to use no clip to get to him for his items.
> 
> If you're wondering why it says "Blood Dragon" [Empty], it's because that's one of the several dead dragons lying in the campus area, and I just happened to be standing on one.
> 
> Does anybody else fight dragons like crazy every time they go there?



Blood Dragons have become increasingly more common, but not to that extent.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

Concerning the PC UI: I was just watching a video with the PC version of skyrim, and he was able to freely click on things and not be hovered over them in order to click them.

Is my Skyrim broken?


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there no way to delete bodies in Skyrim?


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

> Is my Skyrim broken?



Probably.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 15, 2011)

It was 

I reapplied the patch... and... and....

I CAN CLICK ON THINGS


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations Awesome, how did you get the game?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought the retail version. I didn't buy it through steam.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Rios said:


> 10/10? Even if you love everything in this game(the repetitive enemies, annoying puzzles and traps, dragon after dragon being thrown at you when you dont fucking want them anymore, a main character who completely lacks any personalty, Jarls in the cities who have identical dialogues, even sit in the same fucking way, the dungeon into fort into cave into another dungeon system, boring environment, grinding and the absolutely repulsive NPCs(I am the hero of the land and stopped the revolution - one of them still said that I couldnt possibly clear a mundane cave, another one told me "one step closer and you are dead" even though I helped her defeat the two guys attacking her).
> 
> So yea if you love all this, you still cant possibly give full 10/10 on a game with so many bugs. Wait for patches or DLCs or something. Hell, even the main quest was not bug free and I had to reload it several times.



Every game has repetitive enemies, easy puzzles, dragons are awesome, i love em, main character is you doesn't need a personalty, jarls are fine but it's everyone else I like to talk to, awesome environments, grinding is in every rpg. I love everything about the game, I've had a few bugs but nothing game breaking. Check your PC or console. So yes I stick to 10/10, to bad you don't agree


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I bought the retail version. I didn't buy it through steam.



Should have gotten it through Steam, automatic patching is wonderful.


----------



## tgre (Nov 16, 2011)

Dragons are the most trollerific cunts

I love them and hate them at the same time

when I go around looking for dragonsouls (which is rare because I have seven souls stockpiled) I see nothing.

When I fast travel... ANYWHERE

fuck me dead, they pop up in pairs.

Had to fend off a frost Dragon and a Blood Dragon in Winterhold before.

One of the most intense fights ever

WHERE THE FUCK WERE THE GUARDS?


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

i have yet to have to fight two at once.


----------



## tgre (Nov 16, 2011)

just started the Shrine of Azura quest

I want me some o dat black soul gem :drol


----------



## Bleach (Nov 16, 2011)

So no one answered my question: After getting dragon armor so early on, is there anything else that some has found that is possibly better or cooler? Besides Daedric


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Bleach said:


> So no one answered my question: After getting dragon armor so early on, is there anything else that some has found that is possibly better or cooler? Besides Daedric



Nothing is better besides Daedric. :/


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Was it called Muzlaaft temple(can't remember how exactly it was spelled)? Did it have a lot of mechanical spiders as well? If so, its the same place you have to go to during the College of Winterhold questline and yeah, those bugs are a bitch. Quite resistant to magic. Not good when you're level 8-9 almost full magic using Breton. Frost magic worked the best though even then it took awhile. When I could I let my flame atronauch do all the work.



No,it is like Darkwater Pass or something and it was fucking awesome.

You never know what you are going to find in the deep places of Skyrim (that is,besides tombs chock-full of Draugr..).

It was filled with strange organic stuff,Falmer and their bug-based technology and also those nasty insects that made me their little bitch with their poison.


----------



## tgre (Nov 16, 2011)

so i kind of own a house lol

you know Alva the vampire and Hroggar her lover in Morthal?

I killed them and took their keys as my own.

Now I have a good place to stockpile all my crap and it won't ever get lost 

I'm a fugging cheap bastard.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2011)

/finds the labrythian  




*controller dies* 


/Ill just get some batteries  



*no batteries*


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It was
> 
> I reapplied the patch... and... and....
> 
> I CAN CLICK ON THINGS



You played it all this time without the patch? 

How could you stand that? 


Also,who the heck downvoted the star-rating of this thread?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2011)

Muk said:


> and for range i got myself a fire summon  and the priestess of azura



I used her as my sacrifice to boeth. 

Also, i found out that the warrior's shield bash can interupt the dragon's breath attack.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

I am now the Archmage, come at me. Although my Archmage robes clash with my helm, and now it shows I have no head, So I'm the extra awesome headless Archmage.

Also, my Daedra Lord Conjuration> Everything.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I am now the Archmage, come at me. Although my Archmage robes clash with my helm, and now it shows I have no head, So I'm the extra awesome headless Archmage.
> 
> Also, my Daedra Lord Conjuration> Everything.



To quote the arena master from obliv :

"ugh.. spellcasters. Just run up to him and stab him a few times. That'll teach em'"


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

Warriors are lame, nothing but retard strength. I can summon creatures from arcane worlds, what do you have? Big chunks of metal strapped to your body, and a sharp chunk of metal you hit things with.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> To quote the arena master from obliv :
> 
> "ugh.. spellcasters. Just run up to him and stab him a few times. That'll teach em'"



Said spellcaster casts Harmony and you are unable to fight him for 60 secs.  He uses the time to summon a few Daedra to attack you.  Good luck taking him down then.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Said spellcaster casts Harmony and you are unable to fight him for 60 secs.  He uses the time to summon a few Daedra to attack you.  Good luck taking him down then.



That depends on what magicka resists he has on him.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 16, 2011)

Random werewolf transformation occurred. I decided to roam the world (actually, I was looking for Whiterun and got lost; no map reading possible in Wolf mode). Ran into a bear. I fucked that bear up.  A few more missions for the Companions, and I'll be on my merry way. I've done enough there. 

Also sucks to have so many valuable objects around but being over capacity. Luckily, things are right where you left them if you're willing to make a return trip.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That depends on what magicka resists he has on him.



A true non-magic using warrior wouldn't have faggy enchanted armor/clothing on him.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> A true non-magic using warrior wouldn't have faggy enchanted armor/clothing on him.



Enchanted gear is the bread-and-butter of warriors.

It gives them an edge on people that just read books all day and then just pour freaking fire out of their ass!


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

How is this game on PS3. May buy tomorrow.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

> Enchanted gear is the bread-and-butter of warriors.



Didn't need that shit in Skyrim at all.  

Esura, it's fantastic.  Get it.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> How is this game on PS3. May buy tomorrow.



It depends on what you like.

If you like RPG's you will love this.

If you like sandbox-type games,you will love this.

If you like fantasy you will love this.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It depends on what you like.
> 
> If you like RPG's you will love this.
> 
> ...



No, I know I would like it, as I liked Oblivion...despite those motherfucking bugs.

My thing is...is PS3 version a half ass version of Skyrim compared to the 360? Because I swear I'll bargin bin this bitch if the PS3 version is 10x worse than every other version.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 16, 2011)

Early College of Winterhold quest in Saarthal crashes my Skyrim. I can't continue the college at this rate . Tried setting my quality to low but it still crashes. Anyone else has this problem on their PC?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 16, 2011)

90% of npc's tell me I look sick, or horrible. Is this normal?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura. 




Your sig, i am a straight girl and even i cant stop staring at it


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2011)

Btw fio, how ya enjoying skyrim? Got your hands on any daedric artifacts yet?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2011)

I had to completely restart my playthrough due to a corrupt save file  




I cried 



But im absolutely loving it though


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2011)

Fiona said:


> I had to completely restart my playthrough due to a corrupt save file
> 
> I cried
> 
> But im absolutely loving it though



Glad to hear it. When you didnt surface for 2 days after skyrim was released, i was wondering if you play'd youself into a lack of sleep/food coma 

And to everybody (including you) whats been your favorite scenic area so far? Mine's been the hotsprings area


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2011)

The icebergs north of winterhold  

The snow, the ice, the ridibculous amount of horkers :33




i also thoroughly enjoyed the hotsprings but the sabre cats fuck my shit up  


/battlemage with no heath points invested and just mage robes in close quarters combat with a level 23 sabre cat


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2011)

Also noticed that every single town guard in every single town sounds like arrrrnoooold. 

I guess thats where the VA budget dried up 

You fought any of the dragon priests yet? They've been a bitch to put down for me so far, but the masks they drop are rather nice


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2011)

I hadnt gotten that far before i had to start over  


im only level 5 again but im kinda feeling like i wanna just start from scratch and be an assassin. 



Ive heard that ALOT of people have been enjoying it.


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

Breakdown enchanted Arch mage robe > apply enchant to heavy armor > fucking tank boss that can use magic


----------



## serger989 (Nov 16, 2011)

Been using this mod;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDNo8aNoF34[/YOUTUBE]

I freaking LOVE it. I still can't believe how well this game runs, props to the engine (I'm _pretty_ sure that this engine is the same one in Oblivion/Fallout3, just highly optimized, would explain why it runs so well. Positive I read a quote on that to from a developer)... Again my rig is;
AMD x2 260 3.2ghz
Zotac GTS 250 1gb
4gb ddr2

I was absolutely sure this game would not run, but I'm running it on ultra with all the tweaked graphics and additional mods. Yeah my resolution is 1440x900 but that's as high as my monitor goes and I couldn't be happier with how this looks at the moment. I'm level 12 and I haven't even really done anything! I've wandered around... I went to high hrothgar, that was about it, I've had a blast just walking to each town and city. My god this game. This game is easily in my top 5 of all time, I don't even care about some of the stupid bugs that I've run into, they are minor.

You aren't the only one with the mouse/keyboard problem Awesome. My friends computer behind me seems to have a fairly difficult time with the menus. For instance sometimes when he clicks, say in a shop to go through the categories, it will just reset the conversation even if "Apparel" was highlighted. Also he has a very hard time clicking anything with a slider, but most of the time it works... Odd how I haven't run into these issues ><


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2011)

@Fio


*Spoiler*: __ 



The dragon priests are high-class liches. They dont appear at every marked dragon point, but be carefull when you approach each one. If you see a sarcophogos infront of the word wall, do NOT run in to start the dragon fight. You'll have your ass handed to you. 

Try to get the dragon to aggro with ranged, pull it away and then take it down, so you arnt fighting both mobs at once.

The masks are named after each priest, and come come in medium/light armor variety's. Each seems to offer a unique set of magic buffs. The one im using right now is a heavy armor-type, and gives me +30 or so resis to fire, ice and elec. 




And why are people modding the game already? 
It hasnt even been out for a week yet. Mods are supposed to be used after you've played it the 1st time, to keep the game fresh and interesting. 

So says me.

Also, i wouldnt even think of trusting any mod w/ the game for at least a month or 2. Give the modders time to get their stuff well tested w/ the game, so it dosnt give it tummy aches


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2011)

/has made up her mind to play as a gorgeous assassin and be evil as fuck


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2011)

Fiona said:


> /has made up her mind to play as a gorgeous assassin and be evil as fuck



I just cant bring myself to play an evil char. Ill murder the occasional annoying bitch, or steal something. But doing the whole evil for evil's sake? Never have been able to do that.

Guess' im just too much of a nice guy on the inside


----------



## Frostman (Nov 16, 2011)

The only mods that are really coming out are graphics and minor tweaks.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> @Fio
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So far the mods I'm using are;

FXAA Post Process Injector (really adds nice saturated look)
Detailed Faces
No Blocky Faces
Sunglare
ENBSeries Patch
Large Address Aware Patch
Enhanced Night Sky
Vurt’s Skyrim Flora Overhaul
Enhanced Blood Textures
Simple Borderless Window

Most were from a "Top 10" list, they work wonderfully. I had 1 issue where I derped and overwrote the d3d9.dll without keeping the original so I couldn't access the SkyrimLauncher.exe anymore, but that was easily fixed. Overall the game is super duper stable, runs great and the mods are coming in fast.

So far my character is just your typical smithing, 2 handed wielding Nord whose really good at intimidating. I really like the look of the light armor in the game and generally the lower level stuff. At the moment I'm just using, when I feel like it, Steel armor, Studded and Fine Leather. Haven't done much yet though but I don't really like to look bulky  I hope I don't have to but hey, mods!


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2011)

Watch this vid @ the 25 sec. timer 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTgUm8VEWiU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Graeme said:


> 90% of npc's tell me I look sick, or horrible. Is this normal?



Go to Magic,Active Effects and see if you have a disease affecting you.

If yes,drink a "cure disease" potion or go to a shrine of the Eight and pray to it.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Nov 16, 2011)

I lol'd when I'm walkinging around and some bandit says"you picked the wrong time to get lost redguard." Translation"get ur niger ass outta here boy!" Horrible I know but that's what think everytime I hear it. I am black by the way so I ain't being racist. Lol


----------



## KidTony (Nov 16, 2011)

So i need some help

I was taking on the mission on Morthal to kill the master Vampire (the one that alda works for in the whole little girl ghost plot) and i'm getting owned so bad that i just wanna quit the mission and go do my thing til i get stronger.

Thing is, this asshole thorfin or w/e his name is keeps following me around no matter where i go. I tried everything, even getting Lydia to join up with me again so maybe he'll leave, but nothing works.

So im i stuck with him untul i complete the mission or what?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Nov 16, 2011)

U probably are. Maybe try grinding but nothing too serious cause your buddy might die and mess up that quest! Sorry I can't be of more help....


----------



## KidTony (Nov 16, 2011)

Also, damn this game is awesome. Game of the year for sure. Been playing it for days without ends and still haven't even scratched the surface. I think I've only visted two of the major holds and two of the smaller towns. Just exploring and finding random dungeons, etc. Game is awesome

Also, FUCK VAMPIRISM

I didn't even know i got infected. All of a sudden my character starts acting weird and getting strange powers and I'm like cool I'm a vampire! But then side effect start kicking in, and i suck dick like a pro whore in daylight...even then I was going to keep it.

1) I wa to bothered to find a cure, and 2) i was thinking maybe all the powers i get would offset.  But NO, since i was to lazy to feed every fucking night, i got to the worst stage, and then EVERYONE fucking attacked. I mean ,even the old lady attacked me! WTF

So then i want to cure my vampirism, but have no idea how, and more over i can't even fucking feed on anyone since every time i go inside anywhere with humans i die in seconds.

So I'm like WTF. Finnally, i had to use the only strategy available to me, trying to sneak into a village with the vampire invisibility power. Well, that worked in the end, but only after about 10,000 tries since it turns out they can still FUCKING HEAR YOU when your invsible, and my sneak skill was SHIT, so become invisible only to have everyone an their mom know exactly where im at and tear me a new one.

So after about 25 tries where i got my sneak skill up a bit, i'm almost going to get in, and then a FUCKING DRAGON drops ON TOP OF MY HEAD and burns me to toast with a fire atack that i being a vamoire happen to have an extra 100% weakness to...

Then it takes me another 15 tries to finally sneak up on someone and steal thei blood. But I'm I cured? Nope..i gotta find some asshole in a city i never been to.

So i head over to the city, never mind having to go back to whiterun every two seconds to fucking feed...when i get there i can't fucking talk to the guy no matter what. I lockpick his house, and get fucking arrested. 

Takes me about three hours to figure out that i have to play fucking hide and seek with some dumbass kid to be able to talk to this guy.

So i talk to him, and I'm i cured? Nope...gotta get something called a black soul gem which he just happens to have one of for sale at about 200 gold. Whatever, i say its a fair trade to cure myself so i buy it thinking that was it, but nooooooooo

Turns out i got go and kill some human and fill its the gem with their soul. Nevermind i have no idea how to do this, and it takes me another hour to figure out i gotta use a spell that then i gotta buy from this asshole.

So i do all that, go kill the human and steal his soul and bring it back to the guy. The asshole still won't cure me because his shitty magic ritual has to happen only at dawn.

Whatever. I rent a room and sleep until dawn. So its about 5:40 AM, and i figure dawns at six. So i head over to the black marsh to find the guy, and....he's not there. So i wat until 9:00 like an asshole running around the place, checking the map to see if i got the location right. After two hours of pulling my hair out, i realize that i made a mistake and it wasn't actually 5:40 AM, but 5:40 PM....fuck my life.

I go back to sleep and make it on time the next day. The asshole cures me, and I'm free of the stupid vampire crap.

10 minutes later i get attacked by a some vampire and get the disease again.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 16, 2011)

KidTony said:


> So i need some help
> 
> I was taking on the mission on Morthal to kill the master Vampire (the one that alda works for in the whole little girl ghost plot) and i'm getting owned so bad that i just wanna quit the mission and go do my thing til i get stronger.
> 
> ...



Thorfinn is my characters name


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2011)

you realize that you can use cure disease potions or a temple shrine to cure yourself from the disease, you got about 48 hours before the disease kicks in :aewsome


----------



## KidTony (Nov 16, 2011)

Muk said:


> you realize that you can use cure disease potions or a temple shrine to cure yourself from the disease, you got about 48 hours before the disease kicks in :aewsome



yeah, i realized that after i was stage 4 vampire and had an army of peasents with pitcforks hunting my ass


----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Watch this vid @ the 25 sec. timer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTgUm8VEWiU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I hope they never patch this. Instead, there should be a mod for a baseball tournament.

Brb making a Giant


----------



## andrea (Nov 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who's a little bit disappointed with the game interface on the PC? The menus are hard to navigate, the inventory and journals are not intuitive at all, there is no way to store conversations and what is this use keyboard to navigate menus bullshit? Sure, it works great on a console, but on the PC it's like trying to tie your shoelaces with chopsticks.

Now that the rant is out of the way, I freaking love this game.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

Solution: Update to patch 1.1 

Problem solved 

I had the same problem, hails. Worst comes to worst, use an xbox 360 controller.


----------



## andrea (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Solution: Update to patch 1.1
> 
> Problem solved



There's already a patch? It's been, what, a few days since the game launched? Now I feel like an unpaid beta tester 



> I had the same problem, hails. Worst comes to worst, use an xbox 360 controller.



I know, but I wanna play it on the PC. If I wanted to play it on the xbox I would have bought the xbox version.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2011)

i like using my keyboard to go through items. less of a hassle than with a mouse and drag and drop

i hated using drag and drop in all of the other games


----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

There's something wrong with an early patch? Last time I checked, that's only a good thing.

The kb/m works fine after the patch.


----------



## andrea (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> There's something wrong with an early patch? Last time I checked, that's only a good thing.



It is. But couldn't they, you know, fix the obvious bugs _before_ releasing the game?

As I was writing this I realized I'm not currently playing Skyrim. See you guys later.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 16, 2011)

Any idea when Bethesda's gonna solve the issues for the PS3? The game froze on me just when I finally got to Ivarstead.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Any idea when Bethesda's gonna solve the issues for the PS3? The game froze on me just when I finally got to Ivarstead.



My sister has been playing on the ps3 whenever I'm on the pc playing. We haven't encountered this issue yet, how often does it happen to you?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 16, 2011)

serger989 said:


> My sister has been playing on the ps3 whenever I'm on the pc playing. We haven't encountered this issue yet, how often does it happen to you?



Thrice. I did a google search, and apparently a number of PS3 users are also facing the same problem with Skyrim. Something to do with the save file increasing in size or something, but I'm not sure.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Thrice. I did a google search, and apparently a number of PS3 users are also facing the same problem with Skyrim. Something to do with the save file increasing in size or something, but I'm not sure.



Interesting... so keep the saving to a minimum until a patch, kinda sucks.

Hey does anyone know if you can have death blows in first person remain as first person (instead of zooming out to a third person view) and then the same for third person (staying as third person in third person)? So far I rarely see first person death blows when I'm in that view, I personally like those ones the most, they look really well done.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 16, 2011)

Is there anyone here with enchanting 100? I am training it at the moment and was wondering what the best you  can make is, with perks.


----------



## Alien (Nov 16, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Thrice. I did a google search, and apparently a number of PS3 users are also facing the same problem with Skyrim. Something to do with the save file increasing in size or something, but I'm not sure.



That PS3 bug has been around forever. Fallout 3 and probably Oblivion as well had the same problem.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

How do you disenchant the Archmage robes?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Thrice. I did a google search, and apparently a number of PS3 users are also facing the same problem with Skyrim. Something to do with the save file increasing in size or something, but I'm not sure.



Bethesda did a statement that they will push a huge patch for all sorts of problems,including your problem.

But it will take a couple of days at least.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2011)

Doctor said:


> Is there anyone here with enchanting 100? I am training it at the moment and was wondering what the best you  can make is, with perks.



get azura's star, so you don't have to buy soul gems

and then make iron daggers and enchant them 

how do you set up screen shots


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm starting to get severely pissed at this game. I find a bunch of cultists in a camp somewhere because of this quest in my log. Okay. I don't like your daedric deity, so I'm going to slaughter you all.

I do that, and their god comes out and GIVES ME A FUCKING QUEST TO DO.

What the fuck, game? What does it take to show you I DON'T WANT THIS QUEST IN MY LOG?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Bethesda did a statement that they will push a huge patch for all sorts of problems,including your problem.
> 
> But it will take a couple of days at least.



Ah, I see. That'd be good. The problems are annoying, especially this one.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I'm starting to get severely pissed at this game. I find a bunch of cultists in a camp somewhere because of this quest in my log. Okay. I don't like your daedric deity, so I'm going to slaughter you all.
> 
> I do that, and their god comes out and GIVES ME A FUCKING QUEST TO DO.
> 
> What the fuck, game? What does it take to show you I DON'T WANT THIS QUEST IN MY LOG?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like you skip'd right to that point in the quest to get the artifact (enchanted ebony armor). The point before she sends you after her previous champion, had you went thru the steps properly, she tells everybody in camp to start hackign eachother to pieces, the last one standing being her new favored mortal.




Or maybe that was the dev's way of letting you get the item, if you didnt want to sacrifice a friend first


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2011)

I gave up, fetched some idiot merc I beat with my fists much earlier in the playthrough, got him in the damn altar and sacrificed his ass.

At least the quest is no longer in my log, and I have a cool enchanted ebony mail to give to Lydia. I crafted a whole set of ebony to go with it (for her), and then improved it to legendary.

All in all, not so bad. It's getting somewhat ridiculous however, that no matter how hard I try to blaspheme against these daedric princes, they just tell me "know your place" blah blah and never actually TRY to kill me or anything.

It's the same with most quests I want to drop for one reason or another. Even the thief ones. I slaughtered tons of folk because I can't sneak for shit, but all that happens is I lose my cut. Big fucking deal. I'm swimming in money, and I have nothing to do with it.

Ah, well


----------



## River Song (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm resurficing, I have a female altmer Mage

on another note, those dark nrotherhodd quests


----------



## Alien (Nov 16, 2011)

3.5M sold in 48 hours, 7M copies shipped


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice. Amazing game deserves it. I like how two of the 10/10 games I gave this year sold more then 3 million on their first 48 hours. I wish Infamous 2 did those numbers too


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 16, 2011)

Why are the dragons so easy to kill?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2011)

I really wish you could reset your Perks somehow on console. Invested quite a few in Atronach summoning, that are now rather useless thanks to my Daedric Lord.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2011)

Is investing point into persuasion even worth it in this game?


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 16, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> Why are the dragons so easy to kill?



Not all of them are/Turn your difficulty up.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 16, 2011)

So is this game as good as the witcher 2?


----------



## tgre (Nov 16, 2011)

Had another double dragon battle (regular dragons)

dumbshits came down right in the middle of a giant encampment.

I just stayed back and watched the entire thing like it was a movie.

Shit was so cash. I made myself a sandwich as I watched each team kill each other.

Two severely wounded mammoths were all that remained. Took care of them with some Chain lightning and trollfaced myself into two clearly-not-earned dragonsouls


----------



## tgre (Nov 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Is investing point into persuasion even worth it in this game?


If you want a money tycoon and barter your way into riches, then persuasion/speech perks are extremely helpful.

At a high enough level, you essentially perform daylight robbery on most shops.

I believe very much so, that the Merchant ability is fucking useful. Unloading all your riches into one shop is a great feeling. Just watching your gold stockpile like the mountainous queen bitch of a total it is.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Is investing point into persuasion even worth it in this game?



It can come in rather handy, my persuasion was high enough that I got into The College of Winterhold without doing that shitty spell that is needed to gain entrance.



Vino said:


> So is this game as good as the witcher 2?



In many regards it is far superior.  The Witcher 2 only really is better when it comes to graphics and the plot.


----------



## tgre (Nov 16, 2011)

what is a good and fast-ish way to get your persuasion up anyhow?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. I guess I'll keep investing in it as much as I can. I want to be a rich god by the end of the game. I'm going to drop those gold coins one by one in my mansion and swi-- run around them. Gonna be so cash.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nothing is better besides Daedric. :/



That's kinda disappointing :/


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> what is a good and fast-ish way to get your persuasion up anyhow?



If you have money then the best way is to use skill trainers to increase your persuasion.



> _Speechcraft Trainers_
> 
> Name : Dro?marash | Rank: Common | Location: At the Khajit Caravan Camp outside Dawnstar
> 
> ...



Also there is an amulet, that I found, that gave me an extra 15 points of persuasion.  That shit was wonderful.


----------



## tgre (Nov 16, 2011)

I demand to know where this amulet is

I am envious.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2011)

is there now way to increase persuasion other than selling tons of shit to merchants?

i mean for crying out loud, trying to dump all my dwarven armor on a single mechrant is a pain, as they only have around 1k gold


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I demand to know where this amulet is
> 
> I am envious.



I found it early on but I can't remember where. :/


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Can you give me a little help people?

At the "In My Time of Need" quest:

What the heck do I do?

Who do I trust?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Redguard girl who says that there are assassins after her because the Thalmor want her dead?

Or the assassins who say they are not assassins at all but rather  agents sent by the Redguard noble houses to capture alive the girl who is a traitor who sold them out to the Thalmor?




Help!


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Cuipy, flip a coin.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Cuipy, flip a coin.





I was expecting something more..substantial than that advice.


----------



## tgre (Nov 16, 2011)

I suggest going to the cave and talking to the Redguard leader in search of the girl to find out the backstory should you care

if you don't care and you just want the money, selling her out is your best bet. Its a very short quest and if you do sell her out, its the last you'll see from any of them either way.

It's just a question of whether or not you care about the money or you're going for a paragon-type approach.

Like EG said... flip a coin. You might find that your decision might have a different outcome depending on what you previously thought.

I don't want to spoil you though, even though its a minor quest, it really bases on what you as a player want more in the world of Skyrim.

I, ultimately chose the money. I knew it was a small sidequest going in and I didn't care for the repercussions.

I didn't bring compassion into this because in my mind, their politics are none of my business and if there's a bit of coin to be made, I'll take it. A true mercenary mentality.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I suggest going to the cave and talking to the Redguard leader in search of the girl to find out the backstory should you care
> 
> if you don't care and you just want the money, selling her out is your best bet. Its a very short quest and if you do sell her out, its the last you'll see from any of them either way.
> 
> ...



I did spoke with them..but still..their explanation sounded fishy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So many armed men after one woman,not to mention they left their own brethren behind to rot in a jail.

Also,they were inside a cave chock-full of merciless bandits and they seemed to be buddies with them.




I am roleplaying a Paladin right now..so..yeah,I think I'll trust the girl.


----------



## tgre (Nov 16, 2011)

once again, either decision rests with you. So yeah... it really doesn't have any impact on any other questlines to my knowledge. Although I could be wrong since I'm only at level 25 and still haven't discovered 3 major holds.

I'm like 60+ sidequest-swamped from just the holds I have visited


----------



## Lamb (Nov 16, 2011)

So I assume using a staff of fireball doesn't increase my Destruction skill. :<


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Lamb said:


> So I assume using a staff of fireball doesn't increase my Destruction skill. :<



It doesn't as far as I know.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2011)

I have finished the quest chain for the stormcloaks, and I've come to the conclusion that Ulfric is in no way better than the empire.


*Spoiler*: _Skype Log, CBA to type it again_ 



[18:28:58] Diogo: the stormcloaks took over the legion's hold of skyrim and Ulfric intends to reshape the empire, with skyrim at its core
[18:30:03] Diogo: its true that the empire is ruthless, and its true that some imperials are gorging in riches and dont give a damn about their people
[18:30:04] Diogo: but
[18:30:13] Diogo: that doesn't make the empire as a whole "bad"
[18:30:34] Diogo: the treaty that was signed with the dominion SAVED lives
[18:30:48] Diogo: and Ulfric WASTED lives getting himself in the throne
[18:30:50] Diogo: and for what
[18:31:02] Diogo: his ideals are misguided to begin with
[18:31:10] Diogo: why should skyrim lead tamriel?
[18:31:20] Diogo: because the empire as he sees it is weak?
[18:31:40] Diogo: was that just cause for slaughtering the young emperor in cold blood, or razing down cities one by one
[18:31:49] Diogo: wasting resources and lives to rebuild them
[18:32:04] Diogo: weakening the empire as a whole, which by the way is under the threat of thalmor
[18:32:07] Diogo: no
[18:32:09] Diogo: this was stupid
[18:32:23] Diogo: I'm interested in doing a second playthrough, and I imagine the empire's POV is no better or worse
[18:32:28] Diogo: that was probably the whole point of the game
[18:32:31] Diogo: still
[18:32:45] Diogo: this civil war was a waste of...everything


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh wow, dude from Gamestop talked me out of getting Skyrim for PS3.

Save bug is a no no. Bethesda really hate PS3 owners hardcore.


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

Christmas is coming. get a better pc or an 360


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> Christmas is coming. get a better pc or an 360



Or I could buy a better game for my PS3. Those two platforms are worthless to me at this point.

I wanted to play this too cause it looks dope on YT. Oh well.


----------



## Face (Nov 16, 2011)

I love this game.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura, just wait a few days/weeks for a patch to be released.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 16, 2011)

Was just wondering if they got the sanity to release a demo for the pc?

free Demos should be one of the best ways for the pc market to reduce piracy.
People get a feel of the game and can see how well or horrible the game run on their pc


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Was just wondering if they got the sanity to release a demo for the pc?
> 
> free Demos should be one of the best ways for the pc market to reduce piracy.
> People get a feel of the game and can see how well or horrible the game run on their pc



The game has done so well that it doesn't even need a demo.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> The game has done so well that it doesn't even need a demo.



I still agree with him, though. It used to be common practice for games to get demos. Every major game had a demo. The fuck happened to that?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

How the heck do you do a demo for a game so expansive as Skyrim?


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

Times are changing. I think demos are only for the less known games.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

> The fuck happened to that?



Developers either got lazy and didn't want to put forth the effort to make a demo or they realized the downsides to a demo.  If the game demo sucks then chances are that the game will suck, that will definitely turn off buyers.  It's better for developers, with shitty games, to limit players from experiencing the game before buying it I suppose.



> How the heck do you do a demo for a game so expansive as Skyrim?



It's possible that it could be made a timed demo, say about two or three hours before you can't play the game anymore.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's possible that it could be made a timed demo, say about two or three hours before you can't play the game anymore.



It would have been cracked faster than you can say "GOTY"!


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It would have been cracked faster than you can say "GOTY"!



Yeah, but beyond that it's pretty damn impossible to image a demo for TES games.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> How the heck do you do a demo for a game so expansive as Skyrim?



Level cap of 10, less quests and only a couple towns (riverwood+whiterun).



Ciupy said:


> It would have been cracked faster than you can say "GOTY"!



You mean like they crack it now? I was playing the game before it came out


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

Think of TES like the CoD franchise. As long as it has CoD in it, people are going to eat that shit up.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, but beyond that it's pretty damn impossible to image a demo for TES games.



Only allow people to pla in one very low level dungeon, and then have them exit into a set piece of a Dragon attack, would be the way I'd conceive of it. But I agree that, without wholly misrepresenting the game, you can't make a demo for Skyrim.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Or I could buy a better game for my PS3. Those two platforms are worthless to me at this point.
> 
> I wanted to play this too cause it looks dope on YT. Oh well.



Gonna be hard to find a better game


----------



## Jade (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh wow, dude from Gamestop talked me out of getting Skyrim for PS3.
> 
> *Save bug* is a no no. Bethesda really hate PS3 owners hardcore.


This only happened to me once, but once I made multiple saves(not autosaves) of that character or characters the bug stopped.

I was quite pissed when it happened though, hours gone.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Gonna be hard to find a better game



Seriously, this is definitely one of the best games I played this generation, if not the best game.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 16, 2011)

lol is this for real? is the game this buggy?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPWitv7Jib4&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> lol is this for real? is the game this buggy?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPWitv7Jib4&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]





There certainly are quite a bit of bugs in the game but nothing that has soured my opinion of it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> There certainly are quite a bit of bugs in the game but nothing that has soured my opinion of it.



I've seen worse.
They just mad.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

Neverland horse? 
Flying trolls? 

I have never seen those while playing, but those are hilarious


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Neverland horse?
> Flying trolls?
> 
> I have never seen those while playing, but those are hilarious



I don't see how people make a big deal out of bugs like that.
I love it when I find bugs that have no effect on the game


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2011)

so many quest, I swear everytime I talk to someone they offer me a quest to do, I can't say no...so many...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2011)

This is Bethesda, of course there's going to be bugs in it. The thing about Bethesda games, though, is that they're so good that you eventually don't give a shit about the bugs anymore after a certain period of time.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Gonna be hard to find a better game


I did. Its called Hyperdimension Neptunia. NIS finally did a reprint I guess cause I saw it at Gamestop before I left after learning about the Save bug. Needless to say, I bought it and I like it...and there is no save deleting bug so far. 


Jade said:


> This only happened to me once, but once I made multiple saves(not autosaves) of that character or characters the bug stopped.
> 
> I was quite pissed when it happened though, hours gone.


Yeeeaahh, I don't want to take the risk of that. For a game like Skyrim, I figure you'll be spending a shitload of hours doing stuff (like in Oblivion) and all that gone because of some bullshit doesn't bode well for me. I don't even like the idea of it being a possibility and having to find work around for it. 

I can deal with a lot of bugs...but I despise save bugs. Only reason that bug didn't bother me in Oblivion and FO3 is because you needed to put at least 100 or so hours to activate the D-Day bugs and the most I've spent in Oblivion is 40, and that's completing 80% of what the game has to offer. This save bug is supposed to activate around the 16th hour of gameplay and shit. 

Bargin bin. I can't justify 60 for this game with the revelation of this bug, especially when there is so many other games coming out this month.




Death-kun said:


> This is Bethesda, of course there's going to be bugs in it. The thing about Bethesda games, though, is that they're so good that you eventually don't give a shit about the bugs anymore after a certain period of time.


Its not that it has bugs that bothers me, its that it still have a fucking save bug in the PS3 version of their games, and its even worse than its predecessor's D-Day bug.


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

The only bug i have seen so far are the textures not rendering for the 360. I guess they say it happens cause i have it installed in there. Patch to be out soon though :33


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree, the freezing and the lag is beyond annoying. It  gets in the way of you truly enjoying the game. Have they said anything about fixing it?


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I agree, the freezing and the lag is beyond annoying. It  gets in the way of you truly enjoying the game. Have they said anything about fixing it?



Yeah, they said a patch is in the works for all three platforms really soon, but no more being a fucking beta tester for Bethesda at full price for me.


----------



## Litho (Nov 16, 2011)

I have it on PS3, the oldest model even (which 'supposedly' had a problem of some sorts) and I have it since the PS3 came out so the thing is 'old' (which 'supposedly' could also be a problem), and I have experienced zero problems, runs perfectly and beautifully.

And deffinately no 'safe bug'.

The only time you can expect your game to freeze for a short few seconds is after the intro when you get out of the carriage.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 16, 2011)

I've put 30 hours in and only had one freeze.

No other Problems aside from occasional lag


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2011)

Lucky for some, everywhere I go there is lag, the cities especially Dawnstar, Whiterun and Solitude. Those three are really bad, also when exploring certain places there is a lot of lag, travelling to Markarth was one of my worse experiences


----------



## Okokami (Nov 16, 2011)

My game closed very unexpectedly once, but that's the only problem I've had with it.
I always have 2 saves since someone else plays as well and I don't trust them to not overwrite them.


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

You got a fucked up system


----------



## Lamb (Nov 16, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> lol is this for real? is the game this buggy?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPWitv7Jib4&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]



Am I the only one who finds the glitches he showcased more amusing than worthy of complaint? I seriously doubt Bethesda will fix any of those, since they're 1) hilarious and 2) completely ignorable.

If I were going to make a complain video, I'd showcase actual annoying things like the game's tendency to freeze (albeit rarely), the fact that you can instant die if you stand next to a pot (shit seriously happened to me v_v), instead of highlighting amusing little bugs. Especially when those bugs just make me wanna play the game more, so I can experience them.


----------



## Jade (Nov 16, 2011)

My...god. Just encountered my first Dragon Priest  Wasn't properly prepared for that fight.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 16, 2011)

Jade said:


> My...god. Just encountered my first Dragon Priest  Wasn't properly prepared for that fight.



Hopefully it was better than mine. Mine was me running around getting shot at with fire balls while my companion destroyed him with magic. I felt really inadequate.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Bargin bin. I can't justify 60 for this game with the revelation of this bug, especially when there is so many other games coming out this month.



Wow.


It truly is a pity that you won't play one of the greatest games of this generation because of a little thing like that.

Yes,if you do go over a certain size of the save files on the PS3 you will encounter problems..but I am almost certain that those problems will be solved in a week or two at most.

But to completely skip over this game..


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> It truly is a pity that you won't play one of the greatest games of this generation because of *a little thing like that*.
> ...



The game slowing down after playing so many hours then inevitably crashing and shit constantly because of some issues with how the game saves is a big thing. That's not little, at all. I'm not wading through shit like that at full price when I have more worthy, less buggy games to play. You may be willing to put up with it, but I'm not.

I will play it next year or so when its 20 bucks or something.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

Blackreach is fucking huge. Are there sidequests available in this dungeon? 

It's like a world inside of a world.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm holding off on Skyrim, too. It has nothing to do with any bugs, but simply that there really are too many games this month. A game as big as Skyrim should probably be saved for January, when there are no major releases.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 16, 2011)

Beat that Dragon Priest last night. Fodderized Ancano. Went to Solitude (favorite city now. Solitude is fucking magnificent). Epic day. Sadly I won't be able to play until maybe later tonight. If not, then I'll have to play tomorrow 

Still haven't found that Barmaid!!!!!! Anyone have any leads?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Beat that Dragon Priest last night. Fodderized Ancano. Went to Solitude (favorite city now. Solitude is fucking magnificent). Epic day. Sadly I won't be able to play until maybe later tonight. If not, then I'll have to play tomorrow
> 
> Still haven't found that Barmaid!!!!!! Anyone have any leads?



You are still looking for that blonde barmaid from the first promo pics?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> You are still looking for that blonde barmaid from the first promo pics?



Of course. I've made it my personal quest to do so 
(Mostly for the lulz, but if she actually exists, it would make for a rather amusing  personal goal )


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> lol is this for real? is the game this buggy?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPWitv7Jib4&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatora (Nov 16, 2011)

Pretty much every game could easily have a Demo

Oblivion could have ended with the escape from the prison and then tell you "end of demo" want to continiue buy the game


It's a mistake not to have demos for pc due to how different each computer is

not everyone would be willing to buy a new stearing system, graphic card etc for a game they wouldn't even be certain would function on their pc.


No demos = more unsatisfied custumors(discounting the fans of the series/people who are not casual buyers)

Take Amnesia for instance, personally was interested in that game till the Demo lagged like hell.


Edit:



nintendosucks said:


> lol is this for real? is the game this buggy?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The yetti part was hillarious


----------



## Alien (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2011)

lol majora mask moon ,is that a edited pic or a MOD?


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

ol wtf is that


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## serger989 (Nov 16, 2011)

I just wish I could set it so that first person mode always gave me first person deathblows.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

Finally got smithing to 100 and...

Dragon Armor isn't as protective as Daedric 

Dem Daedric weapons though


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 16, 2011)

Truthfully I though Oblivion was a disappointment, but Skyrim's quite an improvement. Still not happy about having even more concepts taken out, but the sense of community displayed in Whiterun and other towns shames every equivalent Cyrodiil had.


Those hype videos Todd and co used to advertise for Oblivion? The ones that suggested a thriving, dynamic populace that wasn't even close to what we actually got?



Skyrim's towns are much closer to that. Someone got some Gothic in my Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Finally got smithing to 100 and...
> 
> Dragon Armor isn't as protective as Daedric
> 
> Dem Daedric weapons though



Of course not Daedra are Gods, dragons are just demigods. It'd be nonsense for Daedric items to be weaker. Bethesda just stayin' true to the lore!


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

I told you Daedric > Dragon


----------



## FFLN (Nov 16, 2011)

Jade said:


> My...god. Just encountered my first Dragon Priest  Wasn't properly prepared for that fight.





Lamb said:


> Hopefully it was better than mine. Mine was me running around getting shot at with fire balls while my companion destroyed him with magic. I felt really inadequate.



I think my first encounter was the same one too. He went around spamming fireballs. I thought I had him when I equipped my 50% fire resist shield on top of my Dunmer's natural 50% fire resist, but then he just switched to spamming icicles.  Eventually, I just used a bow, and forced my companion to also by taking away all of her melee weapons. She didn't take that too well since she ran after him down the side of a mountain with her bare fists.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm level 18 and I'm not running into any good armor. Just steel and elven, and I'm clearing out hard dungeons.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 16, 2011)

You should be able to find some Dwarven armor for sale.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 16, 2011)

Am I underleveled for Movarth? I'm level 10 and he just wtfpwns me


----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

The story is surprisingly good.

It's not Morrowind, but it is enjoyable, makes sense, and has an interesting story.
Fuck the haters 

First 10/10 review? Quite possibly. I haven't experienced any glitches since I updated the patch either. Not noticeable ones anyway.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2011)

*winner of the Dovakiin baby naming contest.*


----------



## αce (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJFkEHR28HQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tgre (Nov 16, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Am I underleveled for Movarth? I'm level 10 and he just wtfpwns me



I think I was like level 13-14 for Master Vampire fight.

I used pussy tactics and sneakshotted arrows while letting my hireling be a meatshield at a chokepoint (and subsequently die)

it wasn't hard but then again, I was being a pussy about it.

Also sneakshots = 2x damage with bows.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *winner of the Dovakiin baby naming contest.*


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

I feel sorry for the little bastard already.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJFkEHR28HQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

Certain steel armor is stronger than other. Just found that out last night


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone know where I can buy the Invisibility spell?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 16, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I think I was like level 13-14 for Master Vampire fight.
> 
> I used pussy tactics and sneakshotted arrows while letting my hireling be a meatshield at a chokepoint (and subsequently die)
> 
> ...



I tried the same previously, but he ran away and I got swarmed by vampires soon after.

No matter though, I have no idea how exactly but I cheap'd him to death. For some reason he chased after me, stood there and did nothing and let me snipe the hell out of him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 16, 2011)

For anyone who has experienced the dreaded "7 second freezes", thought I'd note that the guy who does the ENB enhancer has been working on a patch for some of these problems:




I put his latest version (4 at the moment) in my Skyrim install folder and it completely wiped out the freezes. Everything is running very smoothly.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *winner of the Dovakiin baby naming contest.*


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *winner of the Dovakiin baby naming contest.*



Oh dear..


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> For anyone who has experienced the dreaded "7 second freezes", thought I'd note that the guy who does the ENB enhancer has been working on a patch for some of these problems:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait for him to finish his graphics upgrade for Skyrim, the game will look amazing then.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 16, 2011)

The AI can be so stupid at times. 

Lydia got stuck on some ledge, and for some bloody reason REFUSES to jump that tiny height and follow me. I had to Force Shout her till she fell off the ledge and followed me


----------



## Awesome (Nov 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Can't wait for him to finish his graphics upgrade for Skyrim, the game will look amazing then.



It already looks amazing. It just needs some higher res textures.

Beat the main quest. It was fantastic


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> The AI can be so stupid at times.


Seen worse 
[YOUTUBE]6KN7cKO8-P0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

Only if you beat the main quest:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it true that you get a shout that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



summons a dragon?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Seen worse
> [YOUTUBE]6KN7cKO8-P0[/YOUTUBE]



On second thought, this isn't so bad after all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Only if you beat the main quest:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yep, you do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> On second thought, this isn't so bad after all.



There was a worse one in oblivion than that.
I can't find it though.
HERE IT IS.
[YOUTUBE]1ATh4y4XRjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There was a worse one in oblivion than that.
> I can't find it though.
> HERE IT IS.
> [YOUTUBE]1ATh4y4XRjA[/YOUTUBE]


Oh god.. wtf is this.  This isn't a glitch is it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh god.. wtf is this.  This isn't a glitch is it?



Nope


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 17, 2011)

So yesterday my focus on skyrim was doing a bunch of sidequests, with one in particular of 3 sons killed an archmage looong time ago for his power..
So i do it and it's certainly a fun and complex quests.. multiple dungeons and bosses.
the final fight actually was a bit challenging, not hard, just had to be focused, or could get ugly in one phase, one of the times i was kicked out of the dungeon with a shout lol

but it was disappointing the final reward.. a necklace with 30 magika, stamina and heath..
don't get me wrong it's a nice thing, but how the quest talked about, the amount of hours i put into it.. i hoped for something a little better i guess


----------



## Xerces (Nov 17, 2011)

Encountered my first glitch in Riverwood. Probably going to restart the game


----------



## Firaea (Nov 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There was a worse one in oblivion than that.
> I can't find it though.
> HERE IT IS.
> [YOUTUBE]1ATh4y4XRjA[/YOUTUBE]



This is real silly


----------



## Firaea (Nov 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Encountered my first glitch in Riverwood. Probably going to restart the game



Restart? That sounds pretty serious. But yeah, the PS3 version (or at least as I've encountered so far) seems quite glitched. Not sure if it's so for the other consoles.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 17, 2011)

The AI here can be pretty fucktarded.

I snipe somebody with an arrow, stay there in crouch and about 70% of the time the mobs will litterally go past me.. come up and stand next to me, looking in my direction, and still not see me crouching there. 

Not even invis'd.


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Restart? That sounds pretty serious. But yeah, the PS3 version (or at least as I've encountered so far) seems quite glitched. Not sure if it's so for the other consoles.



Haven't encountered any major problems.

The only one I had fixed itself after a couple minutes.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> The AI here can be pretty fucktarded.
> 
> I snipe somebody with an arrow, stay there in crouch and about 70% of the time the mobs will litterally go past me.. come up and stand next to me, looking in my direction, and still not see me crouching there.
> 
> Not even invis'd.



Bethesda sucks with AI and probably will for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Xerces (Nov 17, 2011)

Everyone in Riverwood started attacking me for no reason. I kind of wanted to switch my race anyway so I'm just going to restart. 

I think the game actually gives the user _too_ much freedom, to the point where the AI can't even react realistically.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally got my dragonarmor. My spec is still so fucked up. 60% 1 handed melee with flames on other hand lol.

Then random stuff in bows and sneak and shit. It's everywhere


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Everyone in Riverwood started attacking me for no reason. I kind of wanted to switch my race anyway so I'm just going to restart.
> 
> I think the game actually gives the user _too_ much freedom, to the point where the AI can't even react realistically.


Did you kill the chicken?

That's what happened to me so I just reloaded the last save.


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2011)

how do you level up your speech really fast 

i want to be able to invest into merchants, but i am stuck at 55 speech


----------



## Xerces (Nov 17, 2011)

Naked said:


> Did you kill the chicken?
> 
> That's what happened to me so I just reloaded the last save.



I do remember burning a few chickens  

Right now I'm an Imperial race, but I'm leaning to start using duel wielding destruction magic, so I figured restarting with a Dark Elf would be a better fit? What do you think?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> I do remember burning a few chickens


Chicken killer, you are sentenced to EXTERMINATION!.
[YOUTUBE]uL32eyuOePs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 17, 2011)

Muk said:


> how do you level up your speech really fast
> 
> i want to be able to invest into merchants, but i am stuck at 55 speech



i know a little evil bug, pc user here


*Spoiler*: __ 



basically you go to a vendor and "select an item, then leaving that item selected you move the cursor to your own name and click E.
if you done things right you'll get the gold, without buying or selling anything and your speech craft will be leveling, like you were selling things


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok I have a problem here. I just finished the dragon claw quest and want to go back to that faedor wizard guy. But all the whiterun guards are now attacking me. i have no bounty at white run but i have like 4k overall. how do i get rid of aggro


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> Ok I have a problem here. I just finished the dragon claw quest and want to go back to that faedor wizard guy. But all the whiterun guards are now attacking me. i have no bounty at white run but i have like 4k overall. how do i get rid of aggro



Well in the older games you paid someone off.
I guessing that know anyone that might do that?
[YOUTUBE]DqOwqgxKsOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 17, 2011)

can't even talk to any of them. they just start attacking me. so annoying.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> can't even talk to any of them. they just start attacking me. so annoying.



Have you tried getting a long distance away from them and sleeping for a long time?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> I do remember burning a few chickens



That happened to me too. 

Kinda stupid, though. Who the hell goes after a person's head for killing a chicken. Damn PETA civilians.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> can't even talk to any of them. they just start attacking me. so annoying.



Find the thieves guild.
And I thought the guards would ask you to pay a fine like the older ones.
Do you have your weapons sheathed?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 17, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> That happened to me too.
> 
> Kinda stupid, though. Who the hell goes after a person's head for killing a chicken. Damn PETA civilians.



Nords take their fowl play seriously.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> That happened to me too.
> 
> Kinda stupid, though. Who the hell goes after a person's head for killing a chicken. Damn PETA civilians.



Chickens are very important especially in such a time period.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Chickens are very important especially in such a time period.



[YOUTUBE]zZ9dtZ8lYww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Firaea (Nov 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Chickens are very important especially in such a time period.



Well, exactly my thoughts when I killed the chicken thinking I could get some nice grilled chicken.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2011)

Saw the review for this game. pretty cool. 

I always thought thought though they would have made the slash attacks a little more realistic. Like if you chop somebody in the head it sticks there.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Chickens are very important especially in such a time period.



Yeah,they were a means of providing for oneself and those caught stealing or harming them were often beaten or killed.

Ahh,the times when a man's worth was measured in chickens..


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2011)

Can't see shit capt'n.

Oh fuck.

I think I screwed myself out of the achievements on Steam by using the console "noclip" command to get myself out of a tight spot I'd fell in..

Is this true or can I do something about it?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 17, 2011)

^  **


----------



## Arishem (Nov 17, 2011)

A fucking dragon started roasting me today when I was unloading garbage onto a traveling merchant. I was like "why is this music playing for the item menu - WHY AM I ON FIRE?!" He paid for his insolence. About an hour later, another one attacked a camp I was in, and every npc, including the horses, swarmed on him. Shortest encounter yet. 

Here are some highlights from the latter.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 17, 2011)

^

Yeh, dragons are turning out to be the biggest dicks / trolls in the game 

Also, just got the "freeze them solid" shout. Going to have fun rolling frozen mobs down hills and mountains now


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2011)

rofl suck my balls :rofl

but i found this awesome paralyze enchantment, can't wait to fucking paralyze everything


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> I do remember burning a few chickens
> 
> Right now I'm an Imperial race, but I'm leaning to start using duel wielding destruction magic, so I figured restarting with a Dark Elf would be a better fit? What do you think?


Then it probably wasn't a glitch.

High Elf > Dark Elf for pure mage.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 17, 2011)

I feel terrible now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I wrongly accused the mage in Windhelm, but I felt something was amiss, and I googled... I can't find the amulet (I didn't pick it up in the first place, and now it's not there) and I can't get the real killer anymore. I don't have a last save that's close either (the last one was all the way at Morthal... no way I'm backtracking THAT much.)


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2011)

i think there is a bug with the investing perk

i spend 500 gold on the blacksmith merchant in winterrun but after i fast traveled back her money went back down to her original numbers


----------



## Draffut (Nov 17, 2011)

So I reached my first city besides white hold or whatever it's called.  Some Place on the west end of the world that's built into a mountain.  I hate everyone here.  Asshole imperials, silver-bloods who are dicks, and some local people who kept attacking me on my way there.  This town is going to have a population of about 10 when I am done


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2011)

have fun 

been pickpocketing the shit out of guards so i level up my speech and pickpocketing


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2011)

Can you buy stuff for the house in Winter Run?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so poor in this game lol... DOesn't help that I spent all my 5k (WOW THATS A LOT!) on blacksmithing to make dragon armor.

How to make money  ?


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Can you buy stuff for the house in Winter Run?





> Kitchen Furnishings (300 Gold) adds a fire pit with cooking pot, a hanging rack (with garlic, elves ear, and salmon), a small table with two chairs, and shelves with two sacks for storage.
> 
> Living room furnishings (250 gold) adds an interactive weapon rack, several shelves, two sacks, a cupboard, a small table, and two nice chairs by the fire pit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Draffut (Nov 17, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I'm so poor in this game lol... DOesn't help that I spent all my 5k (WOW THATS A LOT!) on blacksmithing to make dragon armor.
> 
> How to make money  ?



Kill shit and sell their gear.  I had almost 7k before I met my second dragon


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I'm so poor in this game lol... DOesn't help that I spent all my 5k (WOW THATS A LOT!) on blacksmithing to make dragon armor.
> 
> How to make money  ?



go into a dwarven dungeon and get all the dwarf stuff and sell it/make dwarf armor and sell it

another way is to use alchemy and sell all your poison and other potions you don't use

in the beginning i sunk a lot of money into alchemy and blacksmithing, but now i am swimming in money and can't sell all my junk, since the merchants don't have enough money


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 17, 2011)

so guys anybody been having the save file issue, where once it reaches a certain size, the game gets laggy. ive been hearing alot of people have it, my file is now 8mb and im worried shits going to happen


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a list of available husbandos?


----------



## Alien (Nov 17, 2011)

in b4 wiki link


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a list of available husbandos?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks  it looks like a house now. I want a house in Solitude... that place is beautiful


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2011)

Alien said:


> in b4 wiki link


I didn't know what to look up.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 17, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> so guys anybody been having the save file issue, where once it reaches a certain size, the game gets laggy. ive been hearing alot of people have it, my file is now 8mb and im worried shits going to happen



That's mainly for the PS3 if I'm not wrong. I've faced it myself, and I really can't wait for the fix.


Anyway, I'm currently at Winterhold. Honing my magic. 

I feel so vulnerable though. I'm not sure if I'm doin' it right, but it seems as if I'm dying so easily.


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 17, 2011)

wormodragon, you still playing the ps3 version?. I have no problems yet but im worried it might happen if i continue playing.


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2011)

Only cool marriages are Ysolda and Aela. But Aela might not be worth the completely lackluster and anti-climactic Companion quests. Almost as disappointing as the College of Winterhold ones. At least with the Thieve's Guild and Dark Brotherhood you actually _work_ more for your goal, and the overall plots are much more fleshed out.

Furthermore, first game ever where I sincerely want to see the rebels put under the whip and lick my femme-Imperial bootheel. Played an Imperial Thief/Assassin which I didn't take anywhere outside of Thieves' Guild and Dark Brotherhood and some other missions, then a Breton Spellsword/Battlemage which I started to join the Stormcloaks with...


*Spoiler*: _Legion/Stormcloak Spoilers_ 



Only to find out that Ulfric Stormcloak is the biggest bigot since Fred Phelps and when he told me I had to assassinate the Jarl of Whiterun because Bulgruuf would not join the his lost cause, I told Ulfric that he can go Thu'um himself and started a new character.




Shame they're all such racist douchebags... Windhelm house seems to be the coolest with the most displays. I still feel mostly lost on decision making, right down to the most menial things.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Only cool marriages are Ysolda and Aela. But Aela might not be worth the completely lackluster and anti-climactic Companion quests. Almost as disappointing as the College of Winterhold ones. At least with the Thieve's Guild and Dark Brotherhood you actually _work_ more for your goal, and the overall plots are much more fleshed out.
> 
> Furthermore, first game ever where I sincerely want to see the rebels put under the whip and lick my femme-Imperial bootheel. Played an Imperial Thief/Assassin which I didn't take anywhere outside of Thieves' Guild and Dark Brotherhood and some other missions, then a Breton Spellsword/Battlemage which I started to join the Stormcloaks with...
> 
> ...



I take it you don't believe in the right of self-governing I guess?

Not to mention if the freaking oldest country humanity has inhabited on that continent  tries to get out of your human-centric empire,something is seriously wrong.


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2011)

Nope. No such thing. I don't believe in ironic hypocrisy, either. Or such bigotry.  "What, you're not a Nord? You can go plough yours- OH YOU WANT TO HELP US, THAT'S A DIFFERENT STORY. You're still a disgusting heathen and my men will probably rape and pillage all of your people once we get our own freedom."

Can't go two minutes in Windhelm without hearing about wanting to rape and murder the "racially handicapped."


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Both sides of the war suck, they need a third option, kill everyone and be the king of everything.


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2011)

Who needs options? I'll do that anyway. Stormcloak will go down like a bitch.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

But Ulfric can't die, at least where I'm at, I've tried killing him; same goes for the jarl of Windhelm, who repeatedly got his ass kicked by my Dremora lord .


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2011)

Ulfric _is_ the Jarl of Windhelm, isn't he?

I'll find a way. Oh yes... I'll find a way...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Opps, meant Whiterun.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Both sides of the war suck, they need a third option, kill everyone and be the king of everything.



DLC please. PLEASE.


Haven't advanced almost anything of the main story. I'll flip them the finger and kill them all.


----------



## Utz (Nov 17, 2011)

So Lydia finally died . She made it through so much with me. But I think the hilarious and extremely random onslaught of a dragon, two bears, a spriggan, and a sabertooth (I'm not even kidding) at the same time was too much for the both of us, and she had to take the fall .

Can I get another housecarl from Whiterun? Or do I have to become a Thane of another city to get one again?

-Edit-

Also, this is probably a very newb question but how do you add multiple words to shouts you've encountered? I completed the Unrelenting Force shout's 3 words through the Greybeards quest etc, but every time I find a wall and learn a new word, it just creates a new shout. How do you add to an existing one? Or you just have to keep going to the walls


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2011)

you hold down the shout button and it charges up all 3 words 

and no you don't get another house carl. lydia is unique in that 

i wonder if i can kill all the imperials and storm cloaks without side them 

i know i am able to kill imperials that are on the road. done it before, probably be able to kill some storm cloacks too 

but wonder if i am able to find and kill all of them


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Nope. No such thing. I don't believe in ironic hypocrisy, either. Or such bigotry.  "What, you're not a Nord? You can go plough yours- OH YOU WANT TO HELP US, THAT'S A DIFFERENT STORY. You're still a disgusting heathen and my men will probably rape and pillage all of your people once we get our own freedom."
> 
> Can't go two minutes in Windhelm without hearing about wanting to rape and murder the "racially handicapped."



Yes,they may be fiercely nationalistic,but you have to remember the Thalmor (radical mer-supremacist group) seized control of Summerset Isle and Valenwood as soon as the Oblivion crisis was over,seceded from the Empire and proclaimed the birth of the Aldmeri Dominion and then set out to scourge all of humanity from Tamriel.

The only reason it didn't do so was because the Empire (even as weakened as it was) still managed to stalemate them at a huge cost of lives on both sides.

The price paid by the Empire was basically giving up most of Hammerfell (the homeland of the Redguards who still fight against the mer trying to take over their country to this day) and giving up on Talos,the God-King humanity had among the Divines (a huge deal,humans losing power and influence in the Mythic).

And the only reason the mer did agree to that is because they live so long compared to humans,they can afford to take the long road (wait a couple of hundred of years) until they can screw humanity over.

The Empire is weak and just wants to keep their head in the sand and ignore the coming unavoidable conflict !

Edit:

And yes,I do hope there is an DLC in which we could become the founders of a new dynasty and the new rulers of the Empire!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have yet to do a single thing in Skyrim in the proper order. I'm constantly showing up to some dude's castle that I've never seen before, only to hand over a mystical item that I'd mentally scratched off as garbage hours ago, and then sit and listen to the story be retroactively explained to me:

King: Wanderer! Thank the gods you've come! The prophecy told us that a mighty warrior would arise, worthy of wielding Fjalnir, the God-axe, and slaying the evil Demon Prince Synraith. We believe you to be that warrior. What say you, traveler? Will you accept this task?

Me: Yea, verily I shall accept thine task and vanq- wait, Synraith? Fiery dude in a floating city? Cape made out of screeching souls? Ahhh, shit. I already killed that guy.

King: You ... already slew the Demon Prince, the Knife in the Dark, the Void at the Heart of All Men, whose identity you did not learn until just now?

Me: Yup. I saw that castle floating up in the sky, and I wanted to know if I could jump up the rocks to get in the back way. It took a lot of reloads, but I finally managed to hop on up in there.

King: You "hopped on up" into the Abyssal Palace?

Me: Yeeeep, yep yep yep. Just squat-jumped on in there and looted the place. Then I killed that Sydney guy-

King: Synraith, Demon Prince of the Abyss.

Me: -yeah him. I ganked that guy. Mostly just to see if I could. Plus he looked like kind of a dick.

King: Indeed, the Foulest of the Foul was "kind of a dick." But you vanquished him without the aid of sacred Fjalnir, the God-axe?

Me: Totally. It wasn't even a thing. I just hid on top of a bookshelf where he couldn't reach me and shot him with arrows. Then I waited until he forgot I was shooting him, and did it all again to get the sneak damage bonus. Took a while, but he died all the same.

King: Forsooth! Thine heroic deeds are ... well, that sounds kind of fucked up, actually. Never thought I'd feel bad for He Who Devours. So you have no need of our sacred totem weapon?

Me: What, the gold dealy, with the shiny bits? Nah, I already stole that out of the display case four hours ago, before I knew who you were. I gave it to Sven, but he Quantum Leaped out of the game with that shit.

King: Huh. So. I guess ... the bards will ... sing of your tale now?

Me: Oh yeah? Sweet, let's hear it.

Bard: The hero came with eyes aflame / his tasks already done / the land was rescued all the same / but 'tis kind of a shitty song.

Me: Word.


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2011)

Fighting a dragon as we both tumble down the side of a mountain like a boss.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's me with the books right there..

I have to stop myself from reading them or else I couldn't finish any quest at that rate..


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

Hopefully someone can get that working as the UI for the PC.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully someone can get that working as the UI for the PC.



Isn't that Oblivion's UI? XD


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes but it looks far better.   

It'll be a wonderful UI to have until someone can get a Morrowind style UI working.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)

Anyone encounter any vampires as of yet? I found some vampire dust but no vamps, as of yet.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

Rem, quite a few people have encountered them.  I hear that Broken Fang Cave contains low level vamps.



> Broken Fang Cave is a cave located west of Whiterun, south east of Rorikstead and south of Morthal.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)

Ohhhhh, thank you! I'll check it out right now.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 17, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That's me with the books right there..
> 
> I have to stop myself from reading them or else I couldn't finish any quest at that rate..



Don't worry, your not the only.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 17, 2011)

Can the game be played in 3rd person?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes it can.

And off I am into Skyrim again. Expect a review on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 17, 2011)

Utz said:


> So Lydia finally died . She made it through so much with me. But I think the hilarious and extremely random onslaught of a dragon, two bears, a spriggan, and a sabertooth (I'm not even kidding) at the same time was too much for the both of us, and she had to take the fall .
> 
> Can I get another housecarl from Whiterun? Or do I have to become a Thane of another city to get one again?
> 
> ...



Lydia was useless. Ran into a Frost Spider outside Morthal but I didn't feel like dismounting so I let Lydia have at it. She was downed in 3 hits. I got off and accidentally fired a chain lightning spell which friendly fired Lyida, killing her. I also hated her tone when I wanted her to carry my shit. Mjoll FTW!


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey folks, I've  been hearing horror stories that after enough time has passed the save file becomes huge and in turn makes the game laggy/choppy since there are tons of corpses and other such things littered in the world map and the game can't sustain a proper frame-rate. How much truth is to that? I assume PCs with beefy RAMs are exempt from this but how about console versions? 


(I assume at least one person here has it on ps3 and has played more than 50 or so hours )


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

50 hours?

The games only been out for a week.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> Lydia was useless. Ran into a Frost Spider outside Morthal but I didn't feel like dismounting so I let Lydia have at it. She was downed in 3 hits. I got off and accidentally fired a chain lightning spell which friendly fired Lyida, killing her. I also hated her tone when I wanted her to carry my shit. *Mjoll FTW*!



You mean Mjoll the Lioness? 

I just got to Riften..and I want to clean that city alongside Mjoll!

I wonder if you could marry her?


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 17, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Can the game be played in 3rd person?



Yes. If you're playing on PC, press F.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Naked said:


> 50 hours?
> 
> The games only been out for a week.



168 hours in a week bro.
7 hours a day almost equals 50 seems fair.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 17, 2011)

Naked said:


> 50 hours?
> 
> The games only been out for a week.



I was generous and allocated only 7.18 hours of skyrim per day, allowing for about 8-10 hours of other stuff and another 4-6 for sleep, depending on the day.


Trust me, there are already people with way over 100 hours out there.


So, no answer to my above query? 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> 168 hours in a week bro.
> 7 hours a day almost equals 50 seems fair.



*fistpump*


So, if you're not on the pc, you get any lag/frame issues yet?


----------



## Eki (Nov 17, 2011)

Just delete the old save files. Which is what i have been doing. Old ones are kind of useless to me


----------



## Awesome (Nov 17, 2011)

The greybeards... disappeared 

They're not at High Hrothgar anymore

edit: They were sitting in that room. Lol.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 17, 2011)

Lydia has been very useful to me. She helped me take down a ice troll that could kill me in two hits. We surrounded it and took turns swinging at it. It didn't know who to swing at.

And while raiding a cave full of summoners. I had trouble taking down those fire daidra, but she somehow got her hands on an ice staff and was blasting them with it.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I was generous and allocated only 7.18 hours of skyrim per day, allowing for about 8-10 hours of other stuff and another 4-6 for sleep, depending on the day.
> 
> 
> Trust me, there are already people with way over 100 hours out there.
> ...



It seems to happen on the PS3 once you explore so much of the world and do so much stuff that the save file itself is over 5MB and that's when trouble starts to show up.


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 168 hours in a week bro.
> 7 hours a day almost equals 50 seems fair.



Nearly a third of the day playing Skyrim?

smh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Naked said:


> Nearly a third of the day playing Skyrim?
> 
> smh.



7 hours of extra time is normal.
Used to play games for 7-8 hours after school everyday myself.
Still got plenty of sleep.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Yes it can.
> 
> And off I am into Skyrim again. Expect a review on Saturday or Sunday.





AdmiralAokiji said:


> Yes. If you're playing on PC, press F.




Thanks for the answer fellas. No, I have a PS3 and 360, probably get it on the PS3 but I don't want to be forced to play it in first person, I rather play it in 3rd person view. 

How come most videos I see are in the first person perspective? Is playing it in the third person bad?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 17, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It seems to happen on the PS3 once you explore so much of the world and do so much stuff that the save file itself is over 5MB and that's when trouble starts to show up.



Yeah, exactly what I've been hearing. Good thing I waited until they patch that shit up.


Sigh...ah well, blazblue extend is out next month! 


Sotei said:


> Thanks for the answer fellas. No, I have a PS3 and 360, probably get it on the PS3 but I don't want to be forced to play it in first person, I rather play it in 3rd person view.
> 
> How come most videos I see are in the first person perspective? Is playing it in the third person bad?


This has always been a first person game. Now the third person sucks quite a bit less but people who are into the experience of this series and have been for a long time always prefer first person cause that's how it's supposed to be.


You still see your guy when you do finishers and whatnot but the game is really not as actiony as it may seem.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2011)

Sotei said:


> How come most videos I see are in the first person perspective? Is playing it in the third person bad?



That's the perspective the game is meant to be played honestly.

You can see your character in the third person and it's serviceable..but the strong point of TES is immersion and actually feeling like you are inside the gameworld and the first-person view is perfect for that.


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Thanks for the answer fellas. No, I have a PS3 and 360, probably get it on the PS3 but I don't want to be forced to play it in first person, I rather play it in 3rd person view.
> 
> How come most videos I see are in the first person perspective? Is playing it in the third person bad?



On the PS3, you press the R3 button (press down right control stick).


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 17, 2011)

Is Ulfric unkillable?

I've down this guy 3 times, but he just returns to full health and casually walks away.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 17, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That's the perspective the game is meant to be played honestly.
> 
> You can see your character in the third person and it's serviceable..but the strong point of TES is immersion and actually feeling like you are inside the gameworld and the first-person view is perfect for that.




See I'm willing to take the plunge and buy this game... even though I can't stand the ugly NPCs that inhabit the world but I can get past that. The thing is, I can't stand that first person perspective. You say it's for immersion but it does the exact opposite to me, I can't stop staring at the stupid hands at the corners of the screen.

You say it's serviceable, that doesn't sound good to me. Let's say the game is a 9/10 in first person, would it be the same score in 3rd person view or does that perspective detract from the experience?


----------



## Frostman (Nov 17, 2011)

I play exclusively in 3rd person. I just gotta see my character and the cool armor he wears. I need to see my surroundings during battle as well. But, in vanilla Morrowind and Oblivion, the 3rd person sucked. Needed mods to make it decent. Vanillas Skyrims 3rd person is good, so there should be much of a problem with it.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2011)

Sotei said:


> See I'm willing to take the plunge and buy this game... even though I can't stand the ugly NPCs that inhabit the world but I can get past that. The thing is, I can't stand that first person perspective. You say it's for immersion but it does the exact opposite to me, I can't stop staring at the stupid hands at the corners of the screen.
> 
> You say it's serviceable, that doesn't sound good to me. Let's say the game is a 9/10 in first person, would it be the same score in 3rd person view or does that perspective detract from the experience?



See for yourself:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUbrjx0FZBo[/YOUTUBE]

I don't like to play in that perspective personally (in this game).

Also you might have trouble with picking things up though.

Also,the "stupid hands" are visible only when fighting and readying yourself by drawing your weapon or preparing your spell.

They are not visible out of combat unless you choose to see them.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

I play in third person and switch to first only when using a bow.


----------



## Eki (Nov 17, 2011)

I just switch back and forth here and there.

Tired of seeing bitches bitch on here, smh


----------



## Naruto (Nov 17, 2011)

I finished the main quest(s). I'm level 40, I did a good number of sidequests on my way and I had a lot of fun.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sovngarde is beautiful. The Alduin fight was cool.




Main gripe with this game (aside from bugs):

Dragons are too easy, period. Increasing the difficulty does not fix it, because that just means everything is stronger, and dragons are still pussies by comparison.

I think this game will be better in a few months with fan patches and mods.


----------



## mootz (Nov 17, 2011)

There is no arena in this game is there? I havent found it.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 17, 2011)

Frostman said:


> I play exclusively in 3rd person. *I just gotta see my character and the cool armor he wears.* But, in vanilla Morrowind and Oblivion, the 3rd person sucked. Needed mods to make it decent.



Exactly, I'm on the same boat, I love seeing my character, especially when their armor is beast looking. When you stand next to other NPCs it's like... yeah, you're way more epic then everyone else.



Ciupy said:


> See for yourself:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was actually watching that vid before coming to ask what you guys thought of that perspective. I have no qualms about switching perspective for looking and picking things up, that's fine.



Gnome said:


> I play in third person and switch to first only when using a bow.



So, kind'a like a gritty realistic LoZ. Nice.


O.k. but after watching the vid, the character's movements didn't look very fluid and it looked a little clunky, maybe it was just the person playing, maybe it's the game. That's why I'm asking you guys, cause you're actually playing it. So, is playing it in 3rd person just serviceable or is it good?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 17, 2011)

You can play in the third person mode just fine, but when aiming at specific things you should switch to first person. That's where the first person really succeeds in comparison to the third person, but from what you said you don't have any problems switching to first person for that sort of thing.

3rd person works very well for a melee character and it's nice actually being able to see you're character fighting. For things like long distance magic and bows you will most likely use third person.

From what you've said, this fits the criteria.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 17, 2011)

The only time i have problems with 3rd person is when i can reach an item on a shelf higher then me. I dont use bows or magic, so yea bows and magic might be better in 1st person.


----------



## Xerces (Nov 17, 2011)

What is the Imperial class good at?


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> What is the Imperial class good at?


I think they get a Speechcraft bonus.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> What is the Imperial class good at?



You mean race?

They are a jack-of-all-trades,also good with bartering and making money.

They don't stand out in anything in the beginning but can specialise later on.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You can play in the third person mode just fine, but when aiming at specific things you should switch to first person. That's where the first person really succeeds in comparison to the third person, but from what you said you don't have any problems switching to first person for that sort of thing.
> 
> 3rd person works very well for a melee character and it's nice actually being able to see you're character fighting. For things like long distance magic and bows you will most likely use third person.
> 
> From what you've said, this fits the criteria.





Frostman said:


> The only time i have problems with 3rd person is when i can reach an item on a shelf higher then me. I dont use bows or magic, so yea bows and magic might be better in 1st person.





Thanks for the responses, I wasn't going to buy Skyrim if the 3rd person game play sucked. This would be my first Elder Scrolls game and I wasn't going to buy it if it only let me play in first person. I'm glad to hear that the 3rd person perspective is good, now I can buy the game and have no regrets. Thanks.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 17, 2011)

shahrooz said:


> wormodragon, you still playing the ps3 version?. I have no problems yet but im worried it might happen if i continue playing.



Yeah. It doesn't happen VERY frequently, but it still does.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 17, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Thanks for the responses, I wasn't going to buy Skyrim if the 3rd person game play sucked. This would be my first Elder Scrolls game and I wasn't going to buy it if it only let me play in first person. I'm glad to hear that the 3rd person perspective is good, now I can buy the game and have no regrets. Thanks.



I would also like to note that the game looks better in third person. You don't see any low resolution textures like you would in third person. It makes travelling even more enjoyable.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes but it looks far better.
> 
> It'll be a wonderful UI to have until someone can get a Morrowind style UI working.



Where did you get that screenshot? What is it exactly?


----------



## Frostman (Nov 17, 2011)

A shooped picture probably. People are brainstorming potential mods for the game already. The UI was one of the first.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0yv4BFfWoro[/YOUTUBE]






Ms. T said:


> Is Ulfric unkillable?
> 
> I've down this guy 3 times, but he just returns to full health and casually walks away.



Plot shield, he must be needed for the main quest.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 17, 2011)

^ datvideo


----------



## Eki (Nov 17, 2011)

No oldryoma,


----------



## Frostman (Nov 17, 2011)

LYDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 17, 2011)

Finished the main quest, now I feel...empty.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't be. I had the same feeling for about 10 minutes.

And then I realized that the main quest was only a small portion of the game. It was definitely a great main quest though. Much, much better than Oblivions. I thoroughly enjoyed this main quest. That combined with the lore and everything else made it fantastic.

The more I play this game the more I enjoy it. Few games can do this. GOTY


----------



## Eki (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't get why people just do the main quest right off the bat >.>


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Where did you get that screenshot? What is it exactly?





That's the thread for the concept UI.

The entire mods section, at Bethesda's Skyrim forum, is worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Eki (Nov 17, 2011)

Fucking PC ;__;


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> Is Ulfric unkillable?
> 
> I've down this guy 3 times, but he just returns to full health and casually walks away.



You can't kill him along with a few other unkillable NPCs.  



Eki said:


> Fucking PC ;__;


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> You mean race?
> 
> They are a jack-of-all-trades,also good with bartering and making money.
> 
> They don't stand out in anything in the beginning but can specialise later on.



imperials are good at finding extra money, jack of all trades

my first char is an imperial


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2011)

I honestly don't get why people are raging so hard about the UI. I mean, it could look better sure but you get used to it and you forget about it. I never had anything against the UI though... ;_;


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I honestly don't get why people are raging so hard about the UI. I mean, it could look better sure but you get used to it and you forget about it. I never had anything against the UI though... ;_;



The entire skill section of the UI is piss poor, far far too much clicking is involved.  Navigating the perks is annoying at best, again more clicking that isn't really necessary at all.

And as for the items...horrible use of space.  

All in all the entire UI is designed to look pretty but no thought was given to usability especially on the PC.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The entire skill section of the UI is piss poor, far far too much clicking is involved.  Navigating the perks is annoying at best, again more clicking that isn't really necessary at all.
> 
> And as for the items...horrible use of space.
> 
> All in all the entire UI is designed to look pretty but no thought was given to usability especially on the PC.



I haven't had any problems with any of the above ;_;

Guess I'm a rare case  . I agree it could use some improvements but nothing that's needed that badly.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2011)

Plot-shielded NPC's are great to powerlevel combat skills with. I was lvl 10 with 75 in two-handed before I even left the first cave. >_>


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

Not everyone is the same so there's bound to be different opinions on the UI, but from what I've read a large majority of Morrowind's fans are pissed off at the new UI.  To us it feels as if the UI is getting worse and worse by requiring us to click/scroll more to get the information/item/spell that we need.  It's why Darn's UI mod was one of the most universally loved mods among us Morrowind fans, it fixed the problems that we had with the UI for Oblivion.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Plot-shielded NPC's are great to powerlevel combat skills with. I was lvl 10 with 75 in two-handed before I even left the first cave. >_>



I'll have to remember that for a subsequent run-through.


----------



## pmaeT1eixol (Nov 18, 2011)

I knew this was happening, but the title of this thread still made me gasp audibly.

Forgot about the VGAs. Not that I would watch it, but its always nice to see the announcements.
__________________


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got the game guide in. Its fackin' HUGE. 650+ pages. Fullly detailed (quests, bestiary (including dragons) items list, unique locations, treasuremap details, ect ect.

If anybody is absolutely stuck and cannot for the life of them figure it out, let me know and ill look it up for ya 

Also, this is replacing the hotsprings as my new favorite area


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

Wolf, that's my favorite area in the game.  :33


----------



## Firaea (Nov 18, 2011)

When would be a good time to start buffing up my Enchantment, Speech or Smithing? My armour seems to be horrible and I die so easily. My magicka runs out really quickly too.

On another note, Lydia's getting increasingly useless. Which other Companions can actually prove useful?


----------



## Frostman (Nov 18, 2011)

For a second there i thought those were the things from Morrowind.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> When would be a good time to start buffing up my Enchantment, Speech or Smithing? My armour seems to be horrible and I die so easily. My magicka runs out really quickly too.
> 
> On another note, Lydia's getting increasingly useless. Which other Companions can actually prove useful?



Anytime actually if you play with a warrior-type character.

Also,be sure to actually give Lydia better armor and weapons so she can keep up with you.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE4uzGaQDQg[/YOUTUBE]

Jesus Christ!


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2011)

holy shit that head shot was fucking awesome


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2011)

FFLN said:


> I'll have to remember that for a subsequent run-through.



yeah i'll be power leveling my destruction magic next time around


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Just got the game guide in. Its fackin' HUGE. 650+ pages. Fullly detailed (quests, bestiary (including dragons) items list, unique locations, treasuremap details, ect ect.
> 
> If anybody is absolutely stuck and cannot for the life of them figure it out, let me know and ill look it up for ya
> 
> Also, this is replacing the hotsprings as my new favorite area




I was simply amazed at the beauty as I was going through that area. I will definitely go there again just to check every damn thing out. There's so much in there. I could spend hours upon hours there.


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2011)

i was shocked that that quest was so freaking long

i was thinking along the lines of oh go into that dwarf place fetch something and get out

i had not thought it would end up being such a freaking huge and long dungeon 

when i had the opportunity to get out of the dungeon i did to go and sell my items as i was carry too much loot around


----------



## Firaea (Nov 18, 2011)

The Labyrinthian is... woah.

1. My mana doesn't deplete. 
2. Skeletal fucking dragon.
3. Creepy as fuck phantoms and voice. 

Well, damn. Does my limitless magicka stay there even if I stop the game? I'm tired, but I won't wanna go through this dungeon without my infinite magicka. 

EDIT: Nevermind, I beat the final boss. One hell of an opponent he was.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

That friend at the end of Labyrinthian kicked my ass. Getting his helmet was worth it though, looks cool.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm about to go there very soon.... Oh so excited


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Also, this is replacing the hotsprings as my new favorite area



Wait until you get to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sovngarde.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Wait until you get to
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I would have loved that place to death if we would have talked a bit with all those dead people.  

But the sky was amazing, the bone bridge was awesome as well.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 18, 2011)

I didn't have much difficulty with the boss of Labyrinthian. I'm on expert and my Breton was at level 12 when I fought him. I took away most of his health with my Drainspell Bow(my Archery was at about 25 when I fought him).


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2011)

Eki said:


> I don't get why people just do the main quest right off the bat >.>



So we can try and kill the Ulfric and the Jarls?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2011)

FFLN said:


> I'll have to remember that for a subsequent run-through.



You can just whack at him until you get to the stealth/bear part, where he follows you. Then it's just whacking, waiting for his health to regen, then whack some more. It does take a long as time, though. You only get skill-ups when you hit him with health, but eh. It also works on destruction, ya.

If you want an easy way to level block/armor: find a mudcrab.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 18, 2011)

Its funny that I had little difficulty with the boss really since I had a good deal of difficulty with the rest of the dungeon.


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You can just whack at him until you get to the stealth/bear part, where he follows you. Then it's just whacking, waiting for his health to regen, then whack some more. It does take a long as time, though. You only get skill-ups when you hit him with health, but eh. It also works on destruction, ya.
> 
> If you want an easy way to level block/armor: find a mudcrab.



i did that for the last 10 points  it was painful to watch. but damn 100 points in block with that knock down is fucking fun 

i just sprint into people now and they go flying 



Wormodragon said:


> The Labyrinthian is... woah.
> 
> 1. My mana doesn't deplete.
> 2. Skeletal fucking dragon.
> ...



how did you get limitless magicka? in labyrinthia i always got my magicka drained 

though luckily i was a fucking warrior so i didn't give a damn about my magicka


----------



## Draffut (Nov 18, 2011)

I've found difficulty all over the place.  I haven't had any issues in a dungeon or with any dragon, but random forsworn mage #33 kicked my ass repeatedly.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2011)

Fought my first dragon priest. Line of sight for the win


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I've found difficulty all over the place.  I haven't had any issues in a dungeon or with any dragon, but random forsworn mage #33 kicked my ass repeatedly.



those ice spikes and fireballs hurt really bad 

yeah dragons usually aren't much of a thread to me, unless its an elder or ancient one

even then at least i know who or what i am dealing with, those mages love to try and kite me out of melee range


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone experiencing these odd graphical glitches sometimes? Dragon corpse suddenly appeared in front of whiterun, although I killed it next to a watchtower. Some other jumps with horses suddenly disappearing miles away and a mammoth far up in the air. Is it my graphical settings or something else?


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got attacked by 2 blood dragons at once. Was fun.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Anyone experiencing these odd graphical glitches sometimes? Dragon corpse suddenly appeared in front of whiterun, although I killed it next to a watchtower. Some other jumps with horses suddenly disappearing miles away and a mammoth far up in the air. Is it my graphical settings or something else?



I would put it down to bugs with the game, just ignore it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2011)

The game is now unplayable on the ps3 for me, the lag is unbearable. I'll have to wait for the patch


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2011)

I've done nothing to play this damn game. I've restarted numerous times with new characters to try new things and new shit keeps happening and I'm like "WAIT, THAT DID NOT OCCUR BEFORE." I haven't even gotten more than a quest or two through the Dragonborn or Imperial/Stormcloak quests.

And the Jarl of Solitude is ossum. Just sayin'. She has my vote.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 18, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Anyone experiencing these odd graphical glitches sometimes? Dragon corpse suddenly appeared in front of whiterun, although I killed it next to a watchtower. Some other jumps with horses suddenly disappearing miles away and a mammoth far up in the air. Is it my graphical settings or something else?



I once had a mammoth glitch out at a rock at Kynesgrove. Thought it was nothing, and pretty funny to watch while Delphine was talking to me as it danced about.
Imagine my face when suddenly it broke free and charged right at me.


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2011)

Also, surprisingly, I've had _no_ freezing, game-breaking, or bad glitches. I've had the "dragon skeleton manifesting in front of Whiterun" glitch which made me eerily feel like the dragons were sending me a message. I don't think they liked me killing their friend. Regardless...

No item or quest glitches yet.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 18, 2011)

I haven't had anything game breaking. I've really only had FPS dips and the occasional dragon corpse moving location.

It sucks for everyone else who has other glitches


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

Not a single glitch or freeze here either.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> Also, surprisingly, I've had _no_ freezing, game-breaking, or bad glitches. I've had the "dragon skeleton manifesting in front of Whiterun" glitch which made me eerily feel like the dragons were sending me a message. I don't think they liked me killing their friend. Regardless...
> 
> No item or quest glitches yet.





Awesome said:


> I haven't had anything game breaking. I've really only had FPS dips and the occasional dragon corpse moving location.
> 
> It sucks for everyone else who has other glitches





Gnome said:


> Not a single glitch or freeze here either.



We're pretty lucky.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 18, 2011)

I had one lockup and a few frame rate drops, but since I have the autosave set for every 5 minutes it hasn't given me any real issues.


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2011)

I've only had one FPS drop, when I helped the Forsword who really got shafted escape and them and the guards went head to head. Like ten to twelve people going at it.

And I was the victor because I got to loot and sell all of their bodies.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

My biggest complaint so far is this:

Had to load a save once because they wouldn't move and I had nowhere to go.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 18, 2011)

You guys know if there's a better greatsword than the Daedric one?


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2011)

Legendary Daedric?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 18, 2011)

Legendary Daedric Enchanted with a shit ton of blacksmith and enchanting potions


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> Legendary Daedric?



That's the one I have.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> My biggest complaint so far is this:
> 
> Had to load a save once because they wouldn't move and I had nowhere to go.



You weren't able to fast travel out?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

Naked said:


> You weren't able to fast travel out?



I was in a cave.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I was in a cave.



Couldn't Shout him/her out of the way either?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

It was odd, I got shoved into a crack behind a book shelf thing.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2011)

Did you have that dragonshout that lets you sprint?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 18, 2011)

Can someone help me understand the enchanting of armor please


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2011)

The main quest called "The Fallen" has glitched on me  . Supposed to talk to Jarl of Whiterun and tell him I'm ready to spring a trap but he just keeps saying "When I get back to Whiterun I'll help" but he's already there...

Anyone know the console command to forward this?


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Can someone help me understand the enchanting of armor please



What exactly don't you understand?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 18, 2011)

Im a breton battlemage and i have not worked on my enchanting at all and ive gotten to the point where my enemies are strong as hell but my health is so low that im getting slaughtered. so im trying to enchant my drwarven armor but everytime i try to enchant it with the magicka regen bonuses they are like 10% instead of 50 or 75%


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 18, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im a breton battlemage and i have not worked on my enchanting at all and ive gotten to the point where my enemies are strong as hell but my health is so low that im getting slaughtered. so im trying to enchant my drwarven armor but everytime i try to enchant it with the magicka regen bonuses they are like 10% instead of 50 or 75%



You need to have a greater soul gem to get the best effect. The "lesser" the soul gem, the lesser percentage effect you get from enchanting.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 18, 2011)

So find or steal a greater soul gem to get the full effect?


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

.......you are having problems as a mage? Do you play on Master? I guess thats when things get a bit challenging and you need to actually use potions.


----------



## martryn (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, level 17 Redguard, male, badass ^ (use bro).  
160 Magicka
184 Health
95 Stamina

47 One-Handed (Armsman 2)
43 Sneak (Stealth 1, Muffled Movement)
39 Archery (Overdraw 2)
38 Heavy Armor (Juggernaut 1)
37 Destruction (Novice Destruction, Augmented Shock 1, Augmented Flames 1)
31 Enchanting (Enchanter 1)
30 Lockpicking (Novice Locks)
29 Speech (Haggling 1)
29 Restoration (Novice Restoration, Regeneration)
21 Smithing
21 Block 
20 Alteration 
19 Alchemy (Alchemist 1)
17 Pickpocket
17 Conjuration
16 Light Armor
16 Illusion
16 Two-Handed

I'm all over the place in my skills and what perks I'm picking up.  I don't have a plan.  Everything is sorta spur of the moment.  Sort of want to restart.  I'm actually looking forward to a second playthrough, and I'm maybe 10% through this game.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah im playing on master. 


Its mostly Frost trolls and ice wolfs and sabre cats. once they come in too close i cant get my bound swords out fast enough in order to fight back and i get trolled


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 18, 2011)

>Try to steal an armor from Sven's house
>gets called a thief and killed

This is not like my dragon age


----------



## Fiona (Nov 18, 2011)

i sort of want a startover  


i went too heavy into magic and i have no defense now.


Maybe a nord assassin?


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

Now that you are familiar with the locations try out a stealth character. I dont think spells get stealth criticals though, how sad T_T


----------



## Fiona (Nov 18, 2011)

whats the best steath race? 


i was thinking nord or imperial


----------



## Eki (Nov 18, 2011)

martryn said:


> Ok, level 17 Redguard, male, badass ^ (use bro).
> 160 Magicka
> 184 Health
> 95 Stamina
> ...



You're still pretty early in the game to save yourself. Just start holding on to the perks you're getting until you're ready to make a decision/ are at the necessary skill level to use them. Focus on about one or two skill trees for now. Like for the One Handed tree all i did was get the first perk which increases the overall output for One Handed weapons, Power Attacks require less stamina, and Axes do more Bleed damage. I don't find myself using the swords because Axes tend to be stronger, so i just skipped the Sword perk.

I was kind of in the same predicament myself. So i just planned out what i was going to get and started to hold on to my perk points.



Fiona said:


> yeah im playing on master.
> 
> 
> Its mostly Frost trolls and ice wolfs and sabre cats. once they come in too close i cant get my bound swords out fast enough in order to fight back and i get trolled



need to increase your Enchantment level/perk tree to the max to get the full benefits of creating your own enchantments. Plus there are some enchanted items that give you a better % on items created.... if you can find them >.>



Fiona said:


> i sort of want a startover
> 
> 
> i went too heavy into magic and i have no defense now.
> ...



You can always just start using a shield. That's what i have to do when im low on magika. And it helps a lot with that shield i got in Solitude from doing the quests 


Oh... and it also helps to be using the right kind of bonus Stones.... >.>


----------



## Nello (Nov 18, 2011)

Fiona said:


> i sort of want a startover
> 
> 
> i went too heavy into magic and i have no defense now.
> ...



Aren't there defensive spells? 
If not you can always use hirelings and atronachs


----------



## Sindri (Nov 18, 2011)

Fiona said:


> i sort of want a startover
> 
> 
> i went too heavy into magic and i have no defense now.
> ...



It's a lot of fun well for me it is anyway. Dark Brotherhood quests are good well the ones i've done anyway and it's really satisfying to clear a fort full of bandits without none of them knowing you were there.


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

Argonians have to be the best stealth race. Nice ability and skill bonuses in the right places.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2011)

Very fucking handy. I'm choosing to forgo Alchemy (to complete the holy Alch/Smith/Enchan trinity) so I have some more flavour.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2011)

Pete Hines just posted this on Tweeter: 




> Quote:
> PS3 & 360 updates have been submitted for certification. PC coming too. Current estimate is they will be live the week after T’giving.



It's too long..

Also made my Epic-quality enchanted Ebony set.

Feels good man!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2011)

Lolkatana.

Full daedric + dremora lord minion


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

Eki said:


> You can always just start using a shield. That's what i have to do when im low on magika. And it helps a lot with that shield i got in Solitude from doing the quests
> 
> 
> Oh... and it also helps to be using the right kind of bonus Stones.... >.>



Bad idea. Wild animals whooped my first character's ass even though I blocked them just fine. And it was on Adept. BUT there is a way to beat them no problem. Since there are usually 1 or 2 of them all you have to do is use your ice cold(or whatever the shout that freezes your enemy is called). Whats great about it is how it also makes them fall on the ground, they actually MUST get up and attack you again after you start hitting them and break the ice. So simply shout and use the best weapon in the game

it kills ghost bosses no problem. Its a bit slow tactic but hell, it works all the time.


----------



## Nello (Nov 18, 2011)

Rios how do you get so much money


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2011)

Enchanting makes a shitton easily. Plus at higher levels, better gear drops.


----------



## Eki (Nov 18, 2011)

lol your Mehrune's does only 12 Damage. Mine does 34 betch


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

Naaaaah making items just so you can sell them for profits sounds cheap(also boring). I also never wasted any money on houses and horses. Or potions for that matter. Or items. Hell, I dont know what to use the money for except for bribing


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh right, I also bought all available high level spells. Now that was useful

And damage doesnt mean shit when you can kill anything in 1/2 hits anyway


----------



## Eki (Nov 18, 2011)

Play on Novice > feel like a boss


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

I already find Adept ridiculously easy, you must be someone who is new to the whole first person movement thingy if you have to play on Novice.


----------



## Nello (Nov 18, 2011)

Rios said:


> I already find Adept ridiculously easy, you must be someone who is new to the whole first person movement thingy if you have to play on Novice.



Do you use 1h + shield, 2h or dual 1h?


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

Nope. I use spells only. Most of the time just one spell actually because I am too lazy to do something fancier


----------



## Nello (Nov 18, 2011)

Only spells? How do you protect yourself?


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

I dont need to. With only 6 points into perks you become almost unkillable. These are Novice Restoration magic, Apprentice Destruction magic, Dual Casting Destruction magic, the two levels of +% fire magic damage and last point into Stagger in the fire magic branch. Currently I have 13 spare points and no idea where to put them.

I use only Fire Bolt.

Against a single normal enemy - hit it with dual casting fire bolt and the spell will stagger it, repeat until its dead.
Against multiple enemies - hit them all with the spell, they will stay staggered for some time and wont overwhelm you.
Against ranged enemies - poke them from cover.
Against mages who like to use Lightning - run around corners and wait for a good shot, once you make the good shot and stagger them they are done, use healing if its needed
Against dragon mages - poke them from a distance and use cover once they start shooting at you, they are slow so it may take longer than normal but they cant touch you anyway
Against dragons - circle around them, they cant do a thing, use Dragonrend if they annoy you by flying around

Sometimes I use the ice spikes against fire dragons or when I want something different but really you just dont need anything else.

I know its not how the game is supposed to be played but hell, if it can be abused I dont see why not. The perfect way for the lazy. Maybe someday I will try a more interesting character.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2011)

Colonello said:


> Only spells? How do you protect yourself?



Use spells to make others fight each other while going invisible


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2011)

Rios said:


> I dont need to. With only 6 points into perks you become almost unkillable. These are Novice Restoration magic, Apprentice Destruction magic, Dual Casting Destruction magic, the two levels of +% fire magic damage and last point into Stagger in the fire magic branch. Currently I have 13 spare points and no idea where to put them.
> 
> I use only Fire Bolt.
> 
> ...


Try making someone completely useless.


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2011)

But to be honest this game is still pretty cool even after I turned it into a first person shooter with fireballs and replenishing ammo.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2011)

I power-leveled my Conjuration again just for Bound Bow and Dremora Lord. So good.


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2011)

My first character was an Imperial thief. By level 25 and finishing the guild quests, the game was broken. Could sneak right in front of someone back and forth and never get seen. Albeit it was on Adept, but still... crazy. Made robbing stores like taking candy from a baby. Add the 15x sneak attack damage and everything was easy mode. Need to pump up the difficulty next time I go thief.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2011)

Where do you get Bound Bow from again?


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

Naked said:


> Where do you get Bound Bow from again?





> The Bound Bow Spell Tome can be purchased from:
> 
> Calcemo in Understone Keep, in Markarth.
> Phinis Gestor at The College of Winterhold.
> ...



 **


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 18, 2011)

Finally get to play like crazy :ho

Has anyone noticed that Skyrim's atmosphere compared to Oblivion's is a lot...darker? And I don't mean this in the "no shit" sense, but I honestly mean, the game's dark atmosphere is almost overbearing. It's both exhausting and exhilarating at the same time. Bethesda really did a good job with this. While in Oblivion, one felt very lonely and detached from the world, in Skyrim, one tends to feel the weight of their position as the dragonborn, as if they are against the world itslef, and constantly plagued by the turmoil in Skyrim caused by the civil war, the appearance of dragons, and the oppressive rule of the Thalmor. It's so difficult to choose between the Imperials and Stormcloaks. I'm torn between joining the Imperials to fight Ulfric's unjust murder of the High King (Torygg, right?) and joining the Stormcloaks to fight against the ban on Talos worship. Torn between the people and the safety of the Empire and worshipping the worthy Tiber Septim  (Perhaps Oblivion is the cause for my sense of duty towards Talos and the divines, as I feel the connection to Talos in having been friends with Martin Septim and being the Divine Crusader)

So many choices


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 18, 2011)

For one thing, the environments aren't boring. I wasn't exactly thrilled with Oblivion's setting. Skyrim's fantastic.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 18, 2011)

Muk said:


> how did you get limitless magicka? in labyrinthia i always got my magicka drained
> 
> though luckily i was a fucking warrior so i didn't give a damn about my magicka



No idea. I figured it was some kind of special buff they gave me in order to complete the final quest of the Winterhold College questline. Hell, I'd have died so badly without that limitless magicka.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> My first character was an Imperial thief. By level 25 and finishing the guild quests, the game was broken. Could sneak right in front of someone back and forth and never get seen. Albeit it was on Adept, but still... crazy. Made robbing stores like taking candy from a baby. Add the 15x sneak attack damage and everything was easy mode. Need to pump up the difficulty next time I go thief.



I was going to make a thief my next playthrough. I don't see that happening for a while though. So much to do still


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 18, 2011)

full daedric armor 2k. lolol


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 18, 2011)

If you're not too adept at magic, how do you beat a cunt that's well versed in it? I was sent by Aela the Huntress to do a sneaking mission (another no-no. My guy most certainly isn't a sneaker) to steal some information after Skjor's death. I made it to the last parts of the stronghold and I ran into a mage who was dual wielding fire and ice (?) while this other guy bum rushed me with an ax or mace or some shit.

I need to deal with that mage. Maybe I'll bring a mercenary with me, but I need to neutralize that guy's magic. Advice?


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2011)

Resist Magic potions or play a Breton.

@Awesome - If you want an easy game, go thief/assassin. No matter what race. Just get those Sneak perks and by the end it'll be laughable.

Character: *slit Bandit 1's throat*
Bandit 2: I thought I heard something!
Bandit 3: You shouldn't have come here!
Character: *crouch*
Bandit 2: Where'd you go?
Character: *slit Bandit 2's throat - repeat for Bandit 3*

Just do some one-handed and light armor perks so you can take on dragons easier and voila.


----------



## Eki (Nov 18, 2011)

Resist magic potions / or enchanted armor with resist magic(s)

Do you use a shield? Cause in the perk tree for the Shield, there is a perk that does something like 50% resist magic or something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2011)

Wonder if Mine craft will get skyrim mods.
[YOUTUBE]AcOuEbyUR_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> Resist Magic potions or play a Breton.
> 
> @Awesome - If you want an easy game, go thief/assassin. No matter what race. Just get those Sneak perks and by the end it'll be laughable.
> 
> ...



that's nice but sneaking around isn't all that fun. you have to be a god. 2.7k dmg one-hand and 2.6k armor full daedric is possible.


----------



## Eki (Nov 18, 2011)

Playing the game like that must be pretty boring.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

Only if you like the combat aspect of Skyrim.


----------



## Eki (Nov 18, 2011)

The only thing i dislike is not being able to move around when im shooting fire/ice/shock spells while im swinging away with my axe >.>


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 19, 2011)

The AI dosnt exactly help the challenge rating.

As ive posted before, ive put an arrow thru a bandits head, and they (if they survived the shot) or a buddy start looking around.. run RIGHT past me.. run up to me less then a foot away, staring at me.. and they dont detect me.

Thats a huge part of what makes the sneak approach so facking easy. Im a basic tank, in typical heavy armor, my sneak isnt that high, and they dont detect me about 70% of the time.



Seems when they devloped the house in solitude, they took some idea's from popular obliv mods. It comes with useable bookshelves and a cple of mannequins to display armor on.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 19, 2011)

All I can say is lighting my enemies on fire is fun. Especially when they try to run away.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2011)

flames look tasty 

i started a new character 

and made a mage.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 19, 2011)

I recently joined the Thieve's Guild. Will they buy all the shit I stole? There's just hundreds of rings, necklaces, jewels, etc sitting here.


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2011)

yes                 .


----------



## Bleach (Nov 19, 2011)

Got passed that glitch with the main quest I was having.

Almost done with the main quest


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I recently joined the Thieve's Guild. Will they buy all the shit I stole? There's just hundreds of rings, necklaces, jewels, etc sitting here.



Yes, you can sell stolen goods to them.  As you start completing the quests you'll be able to sell goods to merchants/fences with even more money in the guild than the one fence that you start off with.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 19, 2011)

Eki said:


> Resist magic potions / or enchanted armor with resist magic(s)
> 
> Do you use a shield? Cause in the perk tree for the Shield, there is a perk that does something like 50% resist magic or something.



I do use shields. I just upgraded it before I shut the game off. I didn't have enough for that 50% resistance, so I just acquired the shield bashing skill. It sucks not being able to hit do anything but defend when the shield is up. I got around those guys, anyway, without having to confront. I went straight for the chief with mercenary assistance (some glitch prevented this moron from passing through gates, so I had to draw the chief out from the top of the castle to the outside grounds). Eventually I'll go back to slaughter them after I've upgraded some key areas.

I would like to learn to enchant my weapons and gear. My guy's a good blacksmith, only a few levels away from the Arcane Blacksmith level.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2011)

enchanting and arcane blacksmith are 2 different things

enchant you just need to disenchant useless magic items to learn the enchantments

then select your armor/weapon piece and a soulgem and enchant the armor piece. its really easy

arcane blacksmith upgrades your armor/damage value from your original piece of armor while it has an enchantment on it


----------



## TRI05 (Nov 19, 2011)

got the full dragon scale armor set decked out with the work bench and enchanted to fit my needs..


next up is getting my daedric swords.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol, I entered Volskygge dungeon randomly while exploring at like lv 7 and struggled and somehow made it all the way to the end with the Death Overlord boss. But I eventually had to resort to using the console 'kill' command to kill him coz he could 1-shot me and I couldn't leave the dungeon from the entrance. T.T I managed to kill Volsung outside the dungeon after switching to Apprentice difficulty though.

Will my storyline quests stuff get screwed up later since I cleared Volskygge early?


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2011)

They are different, but using them both to the max makes some really nice stuff :33


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> *If you're not too adept at magic, how do you beat a cunt that's well versed in it?* I was sent by Aela the Huntress to do a sneaking mission (another no-no. My guy most certainly isn't a sneaker) to steal some information after Skjor's death. I made it to the last parts of the stronghold and I ran into a mage who was dual wielding fire and ice (?) while this other guy bum rushed me with an ax or mace or some shit.
> 
> I need to deal with that mage. Maybe I'll bring a mercenary with me, but I need to neutralize that guy's magic. Advice?



for that mission which I played last night...wear light or just no weight armor. sneak up behind one person and do backstab damage + a offensive shout if needed. I think you could just sneak up wearing nothing and switch to your full armor to rape lol...

if you have a mass paralysis scroll used that, those are really useful. I'm assuming you have the wolf....you could just wolf kill that dude with a howl+claw rape....

oh yeah for magic pussy, just stealth bow and use obstacles to block incoming fire and run. Not getting hit is win....love thief perks


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, speaking of enchantments, where can I get an easy supply of soul gems? I've been spamming Iron smithing 'cause I want me some Dragon armour, but I needa enchant the Iron Daggers and sell 'em so I don't lose my money. I'm out of soul gems though and I've no idea where to find 'em.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Oh, speaking of enchantments, where can I get an easy supply of soul gems? I've been spamming Iron smithing 'cause I want me some Dragon armour, but I needa enchant the Iron Daggers and sell 'em so I don't lose my money. I'm out of soul gems though and I've no idea where to find 'em.



Go to Whiterun,to Dragonsreach castle and go to the Jarl's mage.

He should sell you some.


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2011)

Usually find them on some sidequests. I had a shit load of them... now they are all gone. Though i do have the Black Star so that kind of solves the problem >.>


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Go to Whiterun,to Dragonsreach castle and go to the Jarl's mage.
> 
> He should sell you some.



Ah I see. Thanks. 



Eki said:


> Usually find them on some sidequests. I had a shit load of them... now they are all gone. Though i do have the Black Star so that kind of solves the problem >.>



The Shrine's my next stop. 

Though I don't exactly understand what the difference between the Azura Star and the Black Star is, wiki said the Black Star is better so I suppose I'd get that one. 

edit: I found out the difference from googling. Black Star it is.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 19, 2011)

So how do I become a dragon?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone else notice the Glitch with the Orc camp Dushnikh Yal (the place where the master blade trainer is).

They refused to let me in unless I did a quest for them, but then when I checked my Journal the quest wasn't there, and then when I walked towards the gate it was unlocked and I could get in...

The quest problem fixes itself if you talk to the giver a second time. I have no idea if the letting me in a proper thing.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 19, 2011)

Joined the stormcloaks, advanced their QL up to taking whiterun.

Now the alchemist and the general store merchant are gone.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2011)

Arcane Blacksmithing is useless, don't get it.

Also, for those wanting to level smithing: just make iron daggers. The best way to level that shit. Daedric Armor > Dragonbone, the latter is only lighter yet takes 1 perk more to get and has less armor and no weapons.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 19, 2011)

Any way to make my character stronger? I'm level 2, Iron armor set and Lightning bolt spell and yet I get my shit raped whenever a guard attacks me.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

Guards are supposed to be this strong.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 19, 2011)

And I'm asking how to become as strong


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

There is no short way, keep training your skills and someday you'll be taking on cities by yourself


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2011)

That takes a while, best advise is 1st pick what you really want as your damage skill, and until that skill is level 50+ use nothing else.

Also level up your armor skills, simple but boring method. Find low level bandits (take a bounty quest at a low level), equip healing on both hands, buy potions, have them attack the shit out of you, and after about 30minutes boom level 100 armor. (Which will also probably make you about level ~15

Oh and for magic, start the quest to join the champions. You'll have to prove your worth in combat fighting a member, for the duration of the fight he will take 0 damage from magic. Attack him with magic, go inside a building, recover it, go back out to find him still waiting and attack him again, it great.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2011)

Also guys are there Item mods yet or quest mods? because really those are the most fun.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> That takes a while, best advise is 1st pick what you really want as your damage skill, and until that skill is level 50+ use nothing else.
> 
> Also level up your armor skills, simple but boring method. Find low level bandits (take a bounty quest at a low level), equip healing on both hands, buy potions, have them attack the shit out of you, and after about 30minutes boom level 100 armor. (Which will also probably make you about level ~15
> 
> Oh and for magic, start the quest to join the champions. You'll have to prove your worth in combat fighting a member, for the duration of the fight he will take 0 damage from magic. Attack him with magic, go inside a building, recover it, go back out to find him still waiting and attack him again, it great.



And thats why I hate this type of system, there are always ways to max out without doing anything impressive


----------



## Frostman (Nov 19, 2011)

Not yet. Not until the construction kit is released.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 19, 2011)

So I heard you can become a warewolf, can you become a dragon?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2011)

Vino said:


> Any way to make my character stronger? I'm level 2, Iron armor set and Lightning bolt spell and yet I get my shit raped whenever a guard attacks me.



Go level up in the wild and come back at like lvl 20.  I don't know what in the world would make you think a level 2 should be comparable to a guard.  This isn't d&d.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 19, 2011)

So I'm at this Whitebeard castle and this mage can sell me spells. What spells are the best?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 19, 2011)

Got my Dark Brotherhood armor to Exquisite since I found a pair of major blacksmith gauntlets. Let me improve them an extra 17%. (Have like 219 armor now)

Bow seems the way to go. I need to max out the skill where zooming slow time down, and bulk up my stamina more. with my 3x sneak attack bow damage, plus the crits, it seems fantastic.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2011)

Vino said:


> So I'm at this Whitebeard castle and this mage can sell me spells. What spells are the best?



The best for what?  Spells cover a huge spectrum of uses.  The only spell I use is trap soul, but almost every spell has a use depending on your build and 'best' is extremely subjective.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I'm going down the mage path so I want to know which spell are the most effective..


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

Vino said:


> Well I'm going down the mage path so I want to know which spell are the most effective..



I don't really see any particularly more effective than others, so far. I'm largely a Destructive magic user, so for basic combat needs you'll need the usual few - flames, sparks, etc. Healing for the basic healing needs.

I'm no master of this game, and I know little about Conjuration and Illusion, but I guess you could explore those if you want. Conjuration looks pretty fun, in particular.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

Fire Bolt is the best spell in the game. You dont need anything else.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone know if Dragon's get any more... serious? I usually get attacked coming out of a town, and they're so weak. Weaker than trolls, tigers, etc.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2011)

ancient and elder dragons usually are strong enough to be a threat if you don't watch out, other wise they just troll you


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 19, 2011)

I fought my first Blood Dragon, was expecting more. I'm about two main quests away from finishing the Dark brotherhood stuff too. I will finally start focusing on the Thieve's Guild after.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

Stronger creatures in this game means just upped up stats and some magic items. Hell, even the zombies in Dead Island acted differently when they were higher levels, its a bit sad that THAT game beats Skyrim in this department


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2011)

well back in oblivion 2 handed weapons could always 1 hit kill you, i suppose that is still true in skyrim

they probably had to scale down the dragon damage else you can't be a 'dragonslayer'


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

If they werent so clumsy maybe you'd be worried once in a while. As it stands, for any character above level 10(unless you are doing stupid things like increasing all your skills equally) they are a simple annoyance.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> Stronger creatures in this game means just upped up stats and some magic items. Hell, even the zombies in Dead Island acted differently when they were higher levels, its a bit sad that THAT game beats Skyrim in this department



Well, haters gonna hate, but my personal opinion of Skyrim is that the world is pretty fantastic, but the game mechanics and all... not quite.

Truthfully, I don't see it anywhere near being a 10/10 game, but it's nonetheless addictive and highly enjoyable.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

I dont hate it, I hated Oblivion and Morrowind but this one is pretty good. Questionable concepts however need to be brought up and this dragon issue is the biggest one. Honestly, I see no sensible reason to keep sending me dragons even after I beat the main quest. Its tiring and sometimes buggy(the dragon starts fighting something at random, I need to run away to be able to quick travel). The solution? Stop sending me shitty dragons, if you want dragon scales so much let them respawn dragons on the top of some cliffs so enthusiasts can farm them, dont clog up the whole game with such pointless encounters. I am sure the developers were so happy with their dragon addition they didnt want it to stop. Well thats too bad, if you are not going to spice shit up stop throwing it endlessly in my way.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> I dont hate it, I hated Oblivion and Morrowind but this one is pretty good. Questionable concepts however need to be brought up and this dragon issue is the biggest one. Honestly, I see no sensible reason to keep sending me dragons even after I beat the main quest. Its tiring and sometimes buggy(the dragon starts fighting something at random, I need to run away to be able to quick travel). The solution? Stop sending me shitty dragons, if you want dragon scales so much let them respawn dragons on the top of some cliffs so enthusiasts can farm them, dont clog up the whole game with such pointless encounters. I am sure the developers were so happy with their dragon addition they didnt want it to stop. Well thats too bad, if you are not going to spice shit up stop throwing it endlessly in my way.



I was agreeing with you. Haters gonna hate in the sense that, haters are gonna hate me for not thinking that Skyrim is some godly game.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

tbh the only reason I rushed the main quest was to get rid of the dragons. After all didnt finishing the main quest in Oblivion make the portals disappear? Makes sense. So I finished it and at first I was like "Phew, finally I can explore in peace!" then I quick travel and see a fucker flying right above me and am like "#%#%#*%#&*%&#*%*" . Now I like raging but this is just endless rage. They wont stop. THEY WONT FUCKING STOP! AAAAAAAARGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol, tough luck. Last I heard, they get more abundant as you progress through the main quest.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 19, 2011)

If your on PC just use the kill command 

Ez fix ha


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

How does it work? Do you have to look at whatever the kill kills or it just clears out the whole area?


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2011)

You have to look at who you want to kill I believe.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

I get that you don't hate the game Rios, but if you hated game 3 and game 4 how come you got game 5?  I'm just curious


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2011)

You could open the console and remove the flag that makes the Dragons randomly spawn, that may or may not glitch the game, but it is a thing that can be done.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

Isnt there a mod which safely removes them? If not I'd rather wait instead of trying risky stuff.

And my main problems with Oblivion and family were the skills and how you develop them(grinding), especially things like Athletics(which are gone, thank god for that). The perks addition is great. No more repairing. The faces are not the same over and over again. The dialogue system is not nearly as confusing, especially the bribing parts. Then come the boring characters, repetitive dungeons and the other stuff that is not completely gone but is mostly fixed. I would have appreciated the open world exploration much more if it didnt get boring so fast. And honestly I couldnt care less about the main story and the world. Scripted games almost always do a better job in this regard.

Then came Fallout New Vegas and it instantly became my favorite open world game.


----------



## Face (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone get the Dragon Armor yet?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> Isnt there a mod which safely removes them? If not I'd rather wait instead of trying risky stuff.
> 
> And my main problems with Oblivion and family were the skills and how you develop them(grinding), especially things like Athletics(which are gone, thank god for that). The perks addition is great. No more repairing. The faces are not the same over and over again. The dialogue system is not nearly as confusing, especially the bribing parts. Then come the *boring characters, repetitive dungeons* and the other stuff that is not completely gone but is mostly fixed. I would have appreciated the open world exploration much more if it didnt get boring so fast. And honestly I couldnt care less about the main story and the world. Scripted games almost always do a better job in this regard.
> 
> Then came Fallout New Vegas and it instantly became my favorite open world game.



I've never played the previous Elder Scrolls, but when it comes to the bolded parts, I think they're still rather dominant issues in Skyrim, at least in my opinion. I get a little exhausted by plowing through the painstakingly long - and formulaic, to some degree - dungeons which, in spite of their differences here and there, seem like repeated experiences to me. Just dark places and tunnels with some bandits/creatures/undead in general. Perhaps traps, but those aren't exactly helping in making the dungeon-crawling more unique. I'd have enjoyed it better if it weren't always about ruins/caves/dungeons, personally. They kinda make me feel rather claustrophobic.

Still, I'm admittedly more of a JRPG/scripted games person, so my appreciation of Skyrim is probably more limited. Didn't stop me from being utterly addicted to it though. 



Face said:


> Anyone get the Dragon Armor yet?



Quite a number of people here have, I'm sure. As for me I'm on my way.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 19, 2011)

Dragons are the new cliff racers lulz


----------



## Naruto (Nov 19, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Dragons are the new cliff racers lulz



Haha, so fucking true. Especially considering how easily disposed of they are. Bethesda wanted them to be  but instead they're .


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

There are three types of dungeons - forts, caves and tombs. And they are repetitive, oh hell yes they are. What keeps me thrilled though is the chest full of prizes in the end. I know its a low technique to keep feeding you with the same food over and over but I take it :/


----------



## Naruto (Nov 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> And they are repetitive, oh hell yes they are.



You really think so? I thought dungeon design was good, for a change.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

I think I have around 10 claws that were used to open doors with the same puzzle. You cant have much variety in a game this big. Sooner or later you'll just want to reach the end, get the goodies and leave.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 19, 2011)

Face said:


> Anyone get the Dragon Armor yet?



The Dragon armor is so overrated. The Daedric armor is way better than the Dragon armor.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 19, 2011)

And what makes you think Daedric isn't overrated? Yes it's better in stats and harder to get but everything dragon is win 

I finally finished the story and man was it amazing. Definitely worth a second play through but not anytime soon. I still got a lot of shit to do. Sovngarde's beauty gave me a boner. God it was amazing. Though when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fighting Alduin I started to lag for some reason which is weird cause I haven't lagged at all anywhere in the game so why now in the most important battle 




Anyway, it was epic. Time to finish everything else lol


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 19, 2011)

Bleach said:


> And what makes you think Daedric isn't overrated? Yes it's better in stats and harder to get but everything dragon is win



It should be win but it isn't, unfortunately. I was expecting something awesome. The Daedric beats the Dragon in every department, which is sad.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe but I still think Dragonarmor is cool. I'll get Daedric too once I come across some Daedric hearts. I don't feel like deliberately going out to find em at the moment.

Don't open if you haven't been to Sovngarde


*Spoiler*: __ 






Shit was mind blowingly amazing.




Oh and I didn't even know this trailer existed:


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 19, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Maybe but I still think Dragonarmor is cool. I'll get Daedric too once I come across some Daedric hearts. I don't feel like deliberately going out to find em at the moment.
> 
> Don't open if you haven't been to Sovngarde
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2011)

Spoiler for spoiler tags?

Also, who all did everyone marry? Two biggest females I see mentioned are Aela and Lydia. But I have a soft spot for Ysolda.


----------



## Jade (Nov 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> Spoiler for spoiler tags?
> 
> Also, who all did everyone marry? Two biggest females I see mentioned are Aela and Lydia. But I have a soft spot for Ysolda.


I've had Mjoll the Lioness traveling with me for awhile now. Before that was Uthgard(?). Haven't married anyone yet.


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2011)

Does marrying someone do something for you?


----------



## Jade (Nov 19, 2011)

Naked said:


> Does marrying someone do something for you?


Your spouse opens a store I think, and you can get gold every day from them.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2011)

It.....adds....something.........
You know, even if you cant have a complete fleshed out character you can still pretend.........by having your own house and dog and shit. They sure make up for personality.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 19, 2011)

Can you have children?


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2011)

Killed a Blood Dragon and didn't absorb any souls.  A few minutes later I get jumped by two fucking bandits and they owned my ass.  WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2011)

martryn said:


> Killed a Blood Dragon and didn't absorb any souls.  A few minutes later I get jumped by two fucking bandits and they owned my ass.  WHAT THE FUCK?



Did you go up to it to absorb the soul?
You can't absorb the dragon's soul from far away.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 19, 2011)

martryn said:


> Killed a Blood Dragon and didn't absorb any souls.  A few minutes later I get jumped by two fucking bandits and they owned my ass.  WHAT THE FUCK?



howd you get owned by bandits lol


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 19, 2011)

I won't marry anytime soon, I guess. Need three flawless amethyst and only have one. Those damn things are hard to find.


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2011)

Also, how do you get around to marrying someone?


----------



## Jade (Nov 19, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> I won't marry anytime soon, I guess. Need three flawless amethyst and only have one. Those damn things are hard to find.


I got those by killing those Falmer things.

@Naked: In Riften go to the Temple of Mara and buy an amulet from them.


----------



## Nello (Nov 19, 2011)

When I was gonna enchant my weapon I saw the damage would go from 36 to 23 if I enchanted it. Is my enchanting lvl too low or something?


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2011)

Naked said:


> Also, how do you get around to marrying someone?



Get the Amulet of Mara and find a marriageable NPC and woo them.

List of them:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Female

    Aela the Huntress - Nord, found in the Companion?s Faction House in Whiterun.
        Requirement: Completion of The Companion's story arc with Glory of the Dead. 
    Aeri - Nord, found inside her house at Anga's Mill in the Pale.
    Anwen - Redguard, found in Markarth Temple.
    Avrusa Sarethi - Dark Elf, found in the Sarethi farm in the Rift.
    Borghak the Steel Heart - Orc, found in Mor Khazgur.
        Requirement: Pay her dowry or convince her to leave her home. 
    Brelyna Maryon - Dark Elf, found in the College of Winterhold.
    Camilla Valerius - Imperial, found in Riverwood.
        Requirement: Completion of The Golden Claw. 
    Carlotta Valentia - Imperial, found in Whiterun.
    Dravynea the Stoneweaver - Dark Elf, found at Kyne?s Grove in Eastmarch.
    Ghorza gra-Bagol - Orc, found in Markarth.
    Gilfre - Imperial, found in the Mixwater Mill in Eastmarch.
    Grelka - Nord, found in Riften at her merchant stand.
    Igrod the Younger - Nord, found in Morthal
    Iona - Nord, found in Riften, in Honeyside.
    Jenassa - Dark Elf, found in the Drunken Huntsman, in Whiterun.
        Requirement: Hire her. 
    Jordis the Sword-Maiden - Nord, found in Proudspire Manor, in Solitude
    Lydia - Nord, found in Dragonsreach, in Whiterun.
        Requirement: Completion of the main quest Dragon Rising and becoming Thane of Whiterun. 
    Mjoll the Lioness - Nord, found in her house, in Riften.
        Requirement: Retrieve her sword, Grimsever, from the dwemer ruins of Mzinchaleft. 
    Muiri - Breton, found in The Hag?s Cure, in Markarth.
    Njada Stone-Arm - Nord, found in the Companion?s Faction House, in Whiterun.
        Requirement: Completion of The Companion's story arc with Glory of the Dead. 
    Orla - Nord, found in the Temple of Dibella, in Markarth.
    Ria - Imperial, found in the Companion?s Faction House, in Whiterun.
        Requirement: Completion of The Companion's story arc with Glory of the Dead. 
    Senna - Imperial, found in the Temple of Dibella, in Markarth.
    Shahvee - Argonian, found outside Windhelm.
    Susanna the Wicked - Nord, found in Windhelm (Found dead from quest "Blood on the ice")
    Sylgja - Nord, found at Shor?s Stone in The Rift.
        Requirement: Deliver her satchel to her father in Darkwater Crossing, then return his satchel to her. 
    Taarie - High Elf, found in Solitude.
    Temba Wide-Arm - Nord, found at Ivarstead in The Rift.
    Uthgerd the Unbroken - Nord, found in her house, in Whiterun.
        Requirement: Best her in a brawl battle. 
    Viola Giordano - Imperial, found in Windhelm, in Eastmarch.
    Ysolda - Nord, found in Whiterun.
        Requirement: Give her a Mammoth Tusk. 

Male

    Ainethach - Breton, found in Karthwasten Hall, in Karthwasten.
    Angrenor Once-Honored - Nord, found in Candelhearth Hall, in Windhelm.
    Argis the Bulwark - Nord, found in Vlindrel Hall, in Markath.
    Athis - Dark Elf, found in Jorrvaskr Living Quarters, in Whiterun.
        Requirement: Completion of The Companion's story arc with Glory of the Dead. 
    Balimund - Nord, found in The Scorched Hammer, in Riften.
    Belrand - Nord, found in The Winking Skeever, in Solitude.
    Benor - Nord, found in Morthal.
    Calder - Nord, found in Hjerim, in Windhelm
    Cosnach - Breton, found in The Warrens, in Markarth.
    Derkeethus - Argonian, found in Darkwater Pass.
    Erik the Slayer - Nord, found in Frostfruit Inn, in Rorikstead.
    Farkas - Nord, found in the Companion's Faction House (Vilkas' brother), in Whiterun
        Requirement: Completion of The Companion's story arc with Glory of the Dead. 
    Filnjar - Nord, found in his house, in Shor's Stone.
    Gat gro-Shargakh - Orc, found in Pavo's House, in Kolskeggr Mine.
    Ghorbash the Iron Hand - Orc, found in Burguk's Longhouse, in Dushnikh Yal.
    Marcurio - Imperial, found in Riften.
    Moth gro-Bagol - Orc, found in Understone Keep, in Markarth.
    Octieve San - Breton, found in Solitude.
    Omluag - Breton, found in The Warrens, in Markarth.
    Onmund - Nord, found in The Hall of Attainment, in the College of Winterhold.
    Pavo Attius - Imperial, found in his house, in Kolskeggr Mine.
    Perth - Breton, found in the Miner's House, in Soljund's Sinkhole.
    Quintus Navale - Imperial, found in White Phial Services, in Windhelm.
    Revyn Sadri - Dark Elf, found in Sadri's Used Wares, in Windhelm.
    Roggi Knot-Beard - Nord, found in Steamscorch Mine, in Kyne's Grove.
    Romlyn Dreth - Dark Elf, found in his house, in Riften.
    Scouts-Many-Marshes - Argonian, found in the Argonian Assemblage, in Windhelm.
    Sondas Drenim - Dark Elf, found in Goldenrock Mine, in Darkwater Crossing.
    Sorex Vinius - Imperial, found in Solitude.
    Stenvar - Nord, found in Windhelm.
    Torvar - Nord, found in the Companion's Faction House, in Whiterun.
        Requirement: Completion of The Companion's story arc with Glory of the Dead. 
    Vilkas - Nord, also found in the Companion's Faction House (Farkas' brother), in Whiterun.
        Requirement: Completion of The Companion's story arc with Glory of the Dead. 
    Vorstag - Nord, found in Markarth.
    Wilhelm - Nord, found in Ivarstead.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 19, 2011)

First 5 seconds I met Lydia I didn't like her, ended up sticking to Aela for now.
I'm considering to make my next char a mage, currently playing a Nord Assassin. Any suggestions with what to go for?


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2011)

Does the 100 gold a day stack for everyone?


----------



## vampiredude (Nov 19, 2011)

is this a good game?

like from 1 to 10


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2011)

vampiredude said:


> is this a good game?
> 
> like from 1 to 10



8.5/10

**


----------



## Awesome (Nov 19, 2011)

vampiredude said:


> is this a good game?
> 
> like from 1 to 10



Close to a 10, if not a 10 for me. Many other reviewers seem to agree, and I'm not the only one on this site who would give it a similar score.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Arcane Blacksmithing is useless, don't get it.
> 
> Also, for those wanting to level smithing: just make iron daggers. The best way to level that shit. Daedric Armor > Dragonbone, the latter is only lighter yet takes 1 perk more to get and has less armor and no weapons.



I find leather to be the quickest way. I'll make some iron daggers to compare and contrast, but leather levels you up fast. And it's usually cheaper. Leather is inexpensive or you can just go kill some animals in the wild for free.


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2011)

Arcane is used to make your already enchanted armor better. Without it you can't even touch armor/weapons to make them stronger.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 19, 2011)

Arcane Blacksmith helps a lot. I took a shitty mask I got from a dragon priest and turned it into a helmet that protects me close to my dragonbone helmet, except this gives me much better stats.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Arcane Blacksmith helps a lot. *I took a shitty mask I got from a dragon priest* and turned it into a helmet that protects me close to my dragonbone helmet, except this gives me much better stats.



Oxymoron much?


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2011)

I wanted to marry Ingun. Balls.

Also, 10/10 for me.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2011)

10/10 as well from me.

There are bugs due to the sheer scope of the world and the UI on the PC is..well,not so good.

But it's manageable.

It does not detract from what I consider to be the GOTY of 2011 and certainly one of the greatest games released this generation.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 19, 2011)

11/10 for me. game play is amazing. graphics is amazing (playing on ultra settings on PC)


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep, 10/10 from me as well. I had high expectations and it blew them out of the water.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 19, 2011)

Tried to slaughter the Imperial Army at Solitude, but apparently that's impossible. The strong folks are always reappearing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 19, 2011)

10/10 Easily. I'm not buying anything else for awhile.


----------



## Minko (Nov 19, 2011)

10/10 easily for me. Shit's amazing.

Also, are there any marriagable NPCs in the theives guild?


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2011)

Sadly, apparently not, Minko. Shame. I wanted some Sapphire.


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2011)

Which spouse opens the most useful shop?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm still fodder noobsauce at level 18 

Luckily, that will changed by the end of this coming week 

I wish I could marry Saadia. 
Looks like I'll have to stick to Ysolda.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

I give the game a 10/10.

Also.
>Spam Muffle
>Max Illusion in an hour.


----------



## Krory (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll just pretend I married Ingun. Will do Ysolda, Lydia or Aela. Or Jordis. The latter three at least kick ass.


----------



## Helix (Nov 19, 2011)

8.5/10 from me


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 19, 2011)

No 10/10 from me. Framerate issues and idiotic AI prevent that. 9 sounds about right. Everything else is awesome. The sheer scale of the game is amazing.


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2011)

> Did you go up to it to absorb the soul?
> You can't absorb the dragon's soul from far away.



Yeah, man, I polished him off in melee so I was thunderhumping his ass.  Nothing happened.  After the bandits killed me I killed him a second time and still, no fucking dragon soul.  



> howd you get owned by bandits lol



No fucking clue.  Their arrows were really fucking powerful.  I have no idea.  

Ok, I've finished the Tending the Flames quest, and the three instrument retrieval quests for the Bard's College, but I still have a Misc Mission: Investigate the Bards College.  I talk to crazy hair leader dude, and he doesn't tell me anything new.  I'm done with all the Bard's shit, right?


----------



## Knight (Nov 19, 2011)

Minko said:


> 10/10 easily for me. Shit's amazing.
> 
> Also, are there any marriagable NPCs in the theives guild?


If you have the PC version you can use a console command to get them marriable.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think I just met myself from Oblivion. IIRC Sheogorath died and the Champion of Cyrodil becomes the new Sheogorath. 

Quite an awesome side quest. I was definitely not expecting that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone find the mission to get Clavicus Vile's Masque? Tell me the beggining didn't send you for a loop


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 19, 2011)

Jesus, I still have so many quests to do. Just finished the Dark Brotherhood, Mage Guild, Companions and Thieves Guild. Still need to get all the Daedric weapons and Dragon Priest masks.


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It takes your character save file from Oblivion and puts it in the game?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 19, 2011)

It's just inferred that he's the Champion of Cyrodil. He's not the same as the one from your character file.

He recalls events from Oblivion and talks about being there when Martin turned into a Dragon. That along with the fact that Sheogorath died in the DLC, everything points to the new Sheogorath being the Champion of Cyrodil, the main character in Oblivion.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the fish stick is a rather delicate state of mind.


Also stuff like this makes me wonder why the elves want to see us all dead to obtain divinity. How many humans have become gods at least 2, and if you were human in oblivion well it's 3 now.

Humans 3 Elves 0


----------



## Bleach (Nov 19, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Anyone find the mission to get Clavicus Vile's Masque? Tell me the beggining didn't send you for a loop



Yea I found out. Wouldn't have been so bad if I knew about that damn vampire shit lol


----------



## Awesome (Nov 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Well the fish stick is a rather delicate state of mind.
> 
> 
> Also stuff like this makes me wonder why the elves want to see us all dead to obtain divinity. How many humans have become gods at least 2, and if you were human in oblivion well it's 3 now.
> ...



I think it's more along the lines of

Humans: "U mad bro?" 
High Elves: We mad bro.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 19, 2011)

What is the strongest mob in the game?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 19, 2011)

An elder dragon gave me the most difficulty at my current level. Giants are fodder once you get to a certain level.

Where can I sell my stuff to someone who never runs out of money? I have so much stuff to sell and nowhere to sell it


----------



## mootz (Nov 19, 2011)

I am upset there seems to be no arena.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe we'll get a Shivering Isles sized expansion with an Arena.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> An elder dragon gave me the most difficulty at my current level. Giants are fodder once you get to a certain level.
> 
> Where can I sell my stuff to someone who never runs out of money? I have so much stuff to sell and nowhere to sell it



Tell me about it. I'm sick of these broke ass merchants 

Anyway, I am on the mission in which you have to choose between helping Saadia and Kematu (haven't actually continued since I stopped playing to eat dinner a couple of hours ago).

Which should I choose (I've seen a lot of arguments regarding who's right). I enjoyed fodderizing Kematu's group after saving my game, just to test out how strong they were. Seemed too easy though, and Kematu's story was interesting enough. What a difficult choice. Kematu seems more legit to me, but on the other hand, dat Saadia


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2011)

going to just have to Wait till they get money. Or just buy some of their stuff.

Orrrrr increase that speech skill


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 19, 2011)

City hop to sell all your shit. Get used to it


----------



## Knight (Nov 19, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Tell me about it. I'm sick of these broke ass merchants
> 
> Anyway, I am on the mission in which you have to choose between helping Saadia and Kematu (haven't actually continued since I stopped playing to eat dinner a couple of hours ago).
> 
> Which should I choose (I've seen a lot of arguments regarding who's right). I enjoyed fodderizing Kematu's group after saving my game, just to test out how strong they were. Seemed too easy though, and Kematu's story was interesting enough. What a difficult choice. Kematu seems more legit to me, but on the other hand, dat Saadia


Too bad you don't get to tap. I choose Kematu because not only does his story seem to check out more bassed on his actions, and gives you the reward for her bount when he doesn't techinically have to, but he gives some of the best advice and lines in the game. 

"Don't trust a pretty face, you too smart for that".

The last time I fell for a pretty face was in The Witcher 2, were I helped lied for this Elf girl to get her out of trouble with the law. She did had me navigate forest full of spiders and other monster that can one shot me just so I can get some "quality time" with her. How does she repay me? By sending in a squad of terrorist to kill me over some bullshit that only the dead keep secrets. So when I found her again afther that fight I simply told her to gtfo before I kill her.

NEVER AGAIN, I will not fall for that no matter if they reward me or not.


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2011)

lol yea and they sell it back 2x the original price


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

Does marrying Lydia give any benefits? In all honesty I don't particularly like any female character at all, but since she's been sticking with me all the while... whatever the fuck, I guess. 


Also, I'm still far from completing the main story so I'll hold back on rating it for now, but somewhere between 8~9 I suppose. Not anywhere near a 10/10 for me.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 19, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Which should I choose (I've seen a lot of arguments regarding who's right). I enjoyed fodderizing Kematu's group after saving my game, just to test out how strong they were. Seemed too easy though, and Kematu's story was interesting enough. What a difficult choice. Kematu seems more legit to me, but on the other hand, dat Saadia



Well I betrayed Saadia, and as soon as Kematu got a hold of her and payed me, I killed him. Then Saadia attacked me, so I stabbed a bitch.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

My god. Malyn Varen's whoopin' my ass.


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm trying to do all these misc quests, but at the same time I'm trying to explore anything that looks interesting and talk to people that seem entertaining.  My list is getting bigger, not smaller.


----------



## Minko (Nov 20, 2011)

Knight said:


> If you have the PC version you can use a console command to get them marriable.



Really? Would you mind sharing that console command with me?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2011)

I finally explored all of Black Reach in all its glory. Spent a decent 3-4 hours in there I'd say.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

Minko said:


> Really? Would you mind sharing that console command with me?



Addtofaction 19809 1


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I finally explored all of Black Reach in all its glory. Spent a decent 3-4 hours in there I'd say.



I plan on doing that someday. It's really something else.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I plan on doing that someday. It's really something else.



There's a nice little surprise in there if you figure out how to get it .


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

playing tag with the kids in Solitude


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2011)

Honestly, what you still need money for if you are smithing those dragon armors by yourself??



HiroshiSenju said:


> Tell me about it. I'm sick of these broke ass merchants
> 
> Anyway, I am on the mission in which you have to choose between helping Saadia and Kematu (haven't actually continued since I stopped playing to eat dinner a couple of hours ago).
> 
> Which should I choose (I've seen a lot of arguments regarding who's right). I enjoyed fodderizing Kematu's group after saving my game, just to test out how strong they were. Seemed too easy though, and Kematu's story was interesting enough. What a difficult choice. Kematu seems more legit to me, but on the other hand, dat Saadia



I remember this one. Was very dumb. She invites me in a back room and whips out a weapon. I blow her away with one spell and get 1000 bounty. Bullshit. If she draws a weapon its on, nobody fucking watched us. In Riften however there was a mission where I had to lockpick a box in the market and a bitch was following me constantly. I blew her head off in front of everybody, not a single point of bounty just some "Oh look, a fight!" . And thats not even getting to where you cant kill quest givers even though they are not related to the main quest. What if I dont like them? Too bad, you can only kill pitiful guards. Fuck this.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2011)

I've finally obtained the Daedric Smithing perk, and I've got three Daedra hearts from the Black Star quest too. However, I can't find me any Ebony Ingots. Is there any shop that sells 'em? Might be that I'm too low-leveled, I can't find them at any blacksmiths.


----------



## Lord Darkmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

So I've been playing Skyrim since the 11th. Got to level 28 and had a blast each step of the way. Went to turn on my PS3 today to continue my epic adventure...

Yellow light of death.

FFFFFF-!!!!


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

Lord Darkmaster said:


> So I've been playing Skyrim since the 11th. Got to level 28 and had a blast each step of the way. Went to turn on my PS3 today to continue my epic adventure...
> 
> Yellow light of death.
> 
> FFFFFF-!!!!





That sucks.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I've finally obtained the Daedric Smithing perk, and I've got three Daedra hearts from the Black Star quest too. However, I can't find me any Ebony Ingots. Is there any shop that sells 'em? Might be that I'm too low-leveled, I can't find them at any blacksmiths.



You can buy them at blacksmiths. You're probably too low a level.


----------



## Helix (Nov 20, 2011)

Lord Darkmaster said:


> So I've been playing Skyrim since the 11th. Got to level 28 and had a blast each step of the way. Went to turn on my PS3 today to continue my epic adventure...
> 
> Yellow light of death.
> 
> FFFFFF-!!!!



Same shit happened to me during my first playthrough of Dark Souls. I think the PS3s know when to fuck you over when you are enjoying a game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2011)

Helix said:


> Same shit happened to me during my first playthrough of Dark Souls. I think the PS3s know when to fuck you over when you are enjoying a game.



"ps3s Wii hate fun entering red ring of death mode"


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 20, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Yea I found out. Wouldn't have been so bad if I knew about that damn vampire shit lol



Barus entered the cave-shrine before i did, and apparently in the cple mins i took to kill the single vampire he missed, he cleared out the rest of them, including the vampire master 

@ Martyn :

Did you kill that dragon previously? If you've killed any 1 dragon before, you wont get its soul again (just the usual scale/bone/misc loot)

And i really hope future DLC (there's a button for it in main menu, so we know its coming) lets you take over skyrim for yourself, among other things. Doing all the hard work for some other guy dosnt sit right, especially when you're the mofo'ing dovahkiin. Another thing that annoys me is beth. didnt program in "upgrading" comments from the various people you run across as you level up.

You'll get the same comments thrown your way at level 50+ man-god, as you would when you were level 1 and barely able to swing a sword. NPC's should react more to your status and such 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNbfZM-r-lo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

black smiths have em', but only about 2 of them.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

I sided with the Imperial Legion for a few reasons and killed Ulfric. It's a shame the Legion quests were so repetitive when everything else in the game is different for just about every quest. I guess that's to be expected with a civil war story though. It was a pretty small line of quests too, no larger than the Companions. 

That about sums everything up for what I have to do to be able to review this game. Main quest completed, several guilds completed, a plethora of side quests, lots of exploration, tried just about everything there is to do this game. 

I can now review this game


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2011)

I hear game reviews make you feel important.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 20, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I've finally obtained the Daedric Smithing perk, and I've got three Daedra hearts from the Black Star quest too. However, I can't find me any Ebony Ingots. Is there any shop that sells 'em? Might be that I'm too low-leveled, I can't find them at any blacksmiths.


There's an Orcish mine/stronghold by Windhelm that has all the Ebony Ore you'd ever need. Can't remember it's name though, find it, get in good with the Orcs and ta-da.


----------



## Hana (Nov 20, 2011)

I just finished the main questline, and I am halfway through the Stormcloak side of the Civil War Questline.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not going to lie. The Jarl of Whiterun made me feel like shit after I took over his city. I mean that dude let me use his palace as bait for a dragon! I also see how a lot of the Nords treat non-Nords in Windhelm, and I don't like it. Gah, I hate that the Empire banned Talos though, and I like the idea of an independent Skyrim. 




I don't know what to do anymore. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Now the Blades won't talk to me because I refuse to kill Paarthurnax.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it was more of the Thalmor that banned it. Not sure though >.>


----------



## Hana (Nov 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> I think it was more of the Thalmor that banned it. Not sure though >.>



Thalmor wanted it banned, and the Empire agreed to it in the White-Gold Concordat. The Empire had little choice though. It was either ban Talos or get crushed by the Aldermi Dominion.

I fucking love Elder Scrolls lore. I always spend way too much time reading the in-game books


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 20, 2011)

Have to agree that the 2 outcomes of the civil war quest line leave much to be desired.

Side with the empire : Continued repression of the skyrim people, possible (further) eroding of their culture, traditions and beliefs, ect.

Side with the rebellion : Skyrim becomes more xenophobic, you're forced to betry the first real ally you make,  non-nords are going to be persecuted more, if not outright banned from being in skyrim. New high-king stormcloak plans on going on the offensive with a rebuilt skyrim, prob intending to conquer other area's of the empire, under the guise of fighting Thalmor.

Varying degree's of crap, no matter which path you take


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> There's an Orcish mine/stronghold by Windhelm that has all the Ebony Ore you'd ever need. Can't remember it's name though, find it, get in good with the Orcs and ta-da.



Thanks. :33 

I happened to be planning to visit the Yngol Barrow near Windhelm. Seems I can take a detour and find me some Ebony Ores. 



Hana said:


> I just finished the main questline, and I am halfway through the Stormcloak side of the Civil War Questline.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's a pain in the ass for me too. I have no clue on who to side with. When I first began the game I was like, "who the fuck would side with those Imperial douchebags?"

I was pro-Ulfric all the way until I visited Windhelm and realised he was a racist. >.> 

And I really like the Jarl of Whiterun too - I just feel that he was really hospitable and kind to me when I first visited Whiterun. I definitely don't want to hurt him.

I haven't taken sides, so I've no idea what to do. :/


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2011)

I confidently took the side of the Stormcloaks for that Civil War...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was just going to Whiterun to get some blacksmithing stuff but it was Whiterun Military Camp now but I didn't know if I could still go in the city and what not so I fast traveled there and lo and behold... the war has started already and I'm already in the front lines for the Stormcloaks  . Then I pressed some button and the whole battle skipped for me and Whiterun was automatically taken. Kinda a herpderp moment for me


----------



## Hana (Nov 20, 2011)

HEY LADY, LADY. LADY. LADY. LADY, HEY DRAGONBORN.

COME HERE OFTEN? 

WANNA SEE ME? FIND A GIANT

SPACE

​


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 20, 2011)

Just finished the main quest line. I gotta say the end of it was rather underwhelming IMO. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



To me Alduin was a villain who just wants to control things because he is strong, there were no twists or real motive.  The main quests was short and personally I never felt the dragons to be a big time thread like Dagoth Ur or Jagar Tharn were. Also fighting Alduin was rather straight foward. I'm not sure if my game is bugged, but almost nobody even mentions that I beat Alduin or that the dragons are beaten either.




About to start civil war quest line, probably will go with the Legion.

Anyone met Sheogorath yet. There are a few easter eggs for Oblivion players there

*Spoiler*: __ 



he mentions being there when Martin transformed, and about a severed head and features. Looks like the champion is alive and well. By default he was in Mages Guide, Dark Brotherhood and I think it was Thieves as well (book mentions stealing a elder scroll). Too bad in the books about the Oblivion crisis Martin gets almost all the credit for everything.




I've now got 100 smithing as well. Basically what I did was hoard gear and city hopped to sell it off. Leveled making leather bracers all the way to 100. I need to smith myself some Daedric but I've already made Dragonbone armor. I've heard Daedric is slightly stronger though, so I might go with that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 20, 2011)

Rios said:


> Honestly, what you still need money for if you are smithing those dragon armors by yourself??
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this one. Was very dumb. She invites me in a back room and whips out a weapon. I blow her away with one spell and get 1000 bounty. Bullshit. If she draws a weapon its on, nobody fucking watched us. In Riften however there was a mission where I had to lockpick a box in the market and a bitch was following me constantly. I blew her head off in front of everybody, not a single point of bounty just some "Oh look, a fight!" . And thats not even getting to where you cant kill quest givers even though they are not related to the main quest. What if I dont like them? Too bad, you can only kill pitiful guards. Fuck this.



I think there's a mod for that because  I know there's a mod for killing Children. 

Edit:And it is now missing from the Skyrim Nexus FUCK THIS GAY EARTH. WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THAT SITE. The OBLIVION MODS HAD FUCKING GORE, AND SEX MODS AND YOU WON'T LET US KILL CHILDREN FUCK. I HADN'T DLed IT YET.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 20, 2011)

Calm down, noob. You're going to burst something 

You shouldnt expect much in the way of mods until the construction set is released. Thats what im waiting on before i look for certain enchancements and whatnot.

This will make sure that compatiabilty is greatly enchanced for any mod you want, but also that said mod will be of higher quality make. Not sure when the set is supposed to be released, though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I think there's a mod for that because  I know there's a mod for killing Children.
> 
> Edit:And it is now missing from the Skyrim Nexus FUCK THIS GAY EARTH. WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THAT SITE. The OBLIVION MODS HAD FUCKING GORE, AND SEX MODS AND YOU WON'T LET US KILL CHILDREN FUCK. I HADN'T DLed IT YET.



You can kill puppies as well as kittens and everything else.
Draw the line at children why don't you?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Have to agree that the 2 outcomes of the civil war quest line leave much to be desired.
> 
> Side with the empire : Continued repression of the skyrim people, possible (further) eroding of their culture, traditions and beliefs, ect.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's going to matter,because I have a sneaky suspicion that in the DLC we 
*Spoiler*: __ 



will become the founders of a new Imperial Dynasty!


----------



## Hana (Nov 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I don't think it's going to matter,because I have a sneaky suspicion that in the DLC we
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



How the hell are they going to fit something like that into a DLC or even an expansion pack? Nevermind the fact that I love the idea.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2011)

Hana said:


> How the hell are they going to fit something like that into a DLC or even an expansion pack? Nevermind the fact that I love the idea.



Well,no matter what you (BIG SPOILER) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



do,in most cases the Emperor is murdered and the Empire is left without a ruler at the mercy of the Thalmor!



And they will find a way!


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

So I had a stockpile of 50 about dragon bones/dragon scales each in a barrel and now they're gone. 

Where are you supposed to store your shit?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2011)

Guys. guys!!  I just had the best experience of my life in Skyrim last night. Right when I exited a cave I was engulf in a beacon of _FIRE_ that blind me and my controller was rumbling! I didn't know what the fuck was going on. Holly shit it was so fucking cash, and I was so fucking scared I had to pause my game. Omg, just WTF. Once my sight came back I saw it soaring in sky. It felt so good to show the dragon who was boss. 


Damn, it feels good to be a Dragonborn.


----------



## Litho (Nov 20, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Have to agree that the 2 outcomes of the civil war quest line leave much to be desired.
> 
> Side with the empire : Continued repression of the skyrim people, possible (further) eroding of their culture, traditions and beliefs, ect.
> 
> ...



Uhuh.

More realistic that way.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2011)

Naked said:


> So I had a stockpile of 50 about dragon bones/dragon scales each in a barrel and now they're gone.
> 
> Where are you supposed to store your shit?





Get a house. Alternatively, join a guild (Companions, Winterhold College, Thieves, etc.) and get a room for yourself.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought the room they gave you at the College would be fine.

fml


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

> It was either ban Talos or get crushed by the Aldermi Dominion.



Actually it's suggested that the Empire might have been able to beat/stalemate the Aldermi Dominion.  That book on the war mentions that the Redguard were able to resist fighting Aldermi all by themselves after the Empire signed the treaty, together the Empire and the Redguards would have been able to hold their ground easily in my opinion.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2011)

Naked said:


> So I had a stockpile of 50 about dragon bones/dragon scales each in a barrel and now they're gone.
> 
> Where are you supposed to store your shit?



My shit is in a the chest in the Inn in Riverwood.... I really don't want to transfer it all from there to a "safer" location cause it would take forever especially since you can't fast travel if you are over weight limit


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 20, 2011)

Hana said:


> I just finished the main questline, and I am halfway through the Stormcloak side of the Civil War Questline.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And Independent Skyrim isn't the best Idea, I mean sure the Redguards fought of the elves by themselves, but that was after the evles got their shit kicked massively enough that they agreed to postpone their kill all humans agenda. A Skyrim standing alone can't defeat the elves because the Empire will never stop trying to take it back, and you know Ulfirc is just playing into Thalmor hands (And really from everything he does he looks like he'll be a shit king). Sure the Empire is currently taking it up the ass, but at least they have hope and some high ranking officials actually do want to kill all the Thalmor.  They are trying to build strength to retake their lost land, and it does look hopeful I mean really even after losing the capital they somehow managed to completely stop the elf offensive and get them to peace treaty.

Although yeah fuck the whole No worshiping Talos, second best god right there.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Naked said:


> So I had a stockpile of 50 about dragon bones/dragon scales each in a barrel and now they're gone.
> 
> Where are you supposed to store your shit?



Buy a house, use a chest in there.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Actually it's suggested that the Empire might have been able to beat/stalemate the Aldermi Dominion.  That book on the war mentions that the Redguard were able to resist fighting Aldermi all by themselves after the Empire signed the treaty, together the Empire and the Redguards would have been able to hold their ground easily in my opinion.



Yes.

The Emperor was scared of fighting the Thalmor and losing his crown and agreed to the White-Gold Concordate which essentially screwed over the Redguards regarding  the occupation of their homeland,Hammerfell,and humanity as a whole by banning the worship of Talos.

At least Ulfric will not take any shit from the Thalmor and will try to expand his influence,maybe reuniting some of the human lands under his rule in the case the Dragonborn doesn't actually become the new Emperor/Empress.

And the only reason the Altmer actually agreed to the cease-fire was because they always take the long road,living so much more than humans.

They figured they will finish this when they will be stronger than the Empire either by subterfuge or sheer strenght,even if it takes hundreds of years.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Have to agree that the 2 outcomes of the civil war quest line leave much to be desired.
> 
> Side with the empire : Continued repression of the skyrim people, possible (further) eroding of their culture, traditions and beliefs, ect.
> 
> ...



Not really. The Legion is the best choice for Skyrim. If you side with the Stormcloaks and you win against the Legion, you are weakening Skryim and are basically asking to be invaded by the Thalmor.

On top of this, Skyrim does not want the Thalmor there. They are a necessary evil. Even the high ranking officers like Rikke and the General do not like the Thalmor. Everything indicates to them eventually going to war with the Aldmeri dominion to gain their independence in the future - they just can't do it right now. If you side with the Stormcloaks, it's just sending Skyrim into war prematurely - into a war they will surely lose.

Ulfric is blind. He realizes that his goals are what everyone in Skyrim wants, but he does not realize what will happen if he actually wins. All he wants to do is become High King, he doesn't care about what happens afterwards. 

That's why I sided with the Legion. The Empire will be free of the Aldmeri Dominion eventually, but now is not the time to do so. Skyrim is not ready, and thus they wait for the time when they are ready. 

*tl;dr Siding with the Legion is the right choice*


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2011)

The Empire doesn't bat an eye when Thalmor actually kill its people worshiping Talos in any of its provinces.

That's how much it is under the boot of the Aldmeri Dominion.

In its current state the Empire will die without so much as a whimper when the Thalmor actually decide to finish the job.

It's now or never to fight and regardless of his other intentions,Ulfric is right for that job.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

They don't bat and eye because they can't bat an eye. They have no say in the matter. They want to be free of the Altmeri dominion as much as Ulfric does. They just know that it is a necessary evil for the moment. They will fight back eventually, and they will win.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 20, 2011)

/kills thalmor on sight


----------



## Nello (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a feeling defeating the aldmeri dominion would be easier if the rebellion was defeated quickly, but hell, i'm dragonborn, I can have a free Skyrim AND beat the aldmeri dominion because my thu'um and dragon mates says so


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> They don't bat and eye because they can't bat an eye. They have no say in the matter. They want to be free of the Altmeri dominion as much as Ulfric does. They just know that it is a necessary evil for the moment. They will fight back eventually, and they will win.



Uh huh.

Of course the nobles will do that.

They will just put in jeopardy their lives and their status just so that they will start what they perceive to be another useless war!

At this point they have forsaken Hammerfell (and don't forget that Hammerfell on its own managed to stalemate the Aldmeri Dominion) and have no problem with the murder of its people on their own soil by a foreign power.

And the more they wait the weaker the Empire becomes.

Ulfric is the man to stir things up I(even if he is a bastard) because as always,the people in power are much too caught up in that to actually do something.


----------



## Hana (Nov 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,no matter what you (BIG SPOILER)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on that quest line right now. The only issues I have with


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the Dragonborn taking the throne is that:
a. Lore in the future. The Dragonborn can be any race. Sure Bethesda fixed canon with Martin taking all the credit and the Champion becoming Sheogorath, but there is no way they can be vague with the Emperor/Empress.
b. The Dragonborn would have to go to Cyrodiil. Some people might not like that we would end up going back there so soon. I would love to personally.
c. It has been done before. A Dragonborn already became ruler before. I say that this one needs to do something different.

Regardless, I love the idea of the Dragonborn retaking Cyrodiil from the Thalmor. I also like the idea of the Empire falling as well. A lot of this is going to depend on how the Civil War Questline plays out.




My Dragonborn needs to be more famous than Tiber Septim. That is all.

Edit: Oh. My. God. I know that I'll be considered a retard for this, but I just realized 5 years after Oblivion has been out that Martin was voiced by Sean Bean. Wow.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 20, 2011)

Im skeptical about Hammerfall being able stalemate the dominion. I believe the Dominion's goal was to divide them from the empire. They accomplished that without even having to occupy them or put up a fight. And Skyrim is heading in the same direction. 

The whole banning of Talos wasn't even enforced by the empire until Ulfric called obvious attention to it with his rebellion.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Im skeptical about Hammerfall being able stalemate the dominion. I believe the Dominion's goal was to divide them from the empire. They accomplished that without even having to occupy them or put up a fight. And Skyrim is heading in the same direction.
> 
> The whole banning of Talos wasn't even enforced by the empire until Ulfric called obvious attention to it with his rebellion.



The Dominion at that time was just as weak as the Empire due to the long and bloody war.

It's just that the Empire refused to take the needed steps,while the Dominion never forgot its true goal.

And the Empire basically gave free reign to the Thalmor agents to kill any and all worshipers of Talos without any fear of judgement.

Also,I really liked this post on the matter of the Empire vs Stormcloaks:

*



			Dahl, on 20 November 2011 - 08:01 AM, said:


 There is a book in-game called "The Great War". It explains how the war broke out and how it ended. One thing worth noticing is how the Thalmor were unable to defeat the Redguards of Hammerfell even after the Empire had renounced Hammerfell as a part of the Empire. That gave me the impression that the Thalmor were indeed beatable. Perhaps due to the terrain of Hammerfell, which just like Skyrim is quite inhospitable. Cyrodiil is flat and by taking Bravil and Leyawin you can practically sail a navy all the way to the imperial city - Cyrodiil is very difficult to defend - Skyrim is not.

I don't see how you could know for sure that all of Tamriel will fall to the Thalmor if the Empire doesn't control Skyrim. The Empire is dead and gone. It consists of what? Wartorn Cyrodiil, destroyed Morrowind, Highrock and a rebellious Skyrim.
 Ulfric Stormcloak is an asshat. He is by no means the benevolent ruler we find in fairy tales, but he is definitely an able war leader. I fail to see how killing Ulfric would end the rebellion. I get the impression that he is just the leader. The Stormcloaks are not just the City Guard from Windhelm, they are volunteers from all over. The Empire has created the conditions for this rebellion. The Nords are taking up arms to fight for their beliefs (TALOS). As long as the Empire continues to oppress the Nords - they are likely to have a rebellion on their hands. A smart Empire would make peace with Ulfric and renounce Skyrim just like it did Hammerfell - that means that the Empire is no longer responsible for what goes on in Skyrim, but it does not exclude the Stormcloaks from aiding the Empire gainst the Thalmor. Check out Ulfric's "Why I fight" speech - it was like "Dolkstoss-legend" with some truth to it.

I played through the Stormcloak questline and I think that it was well written. By the time I entered Castle Dour I was like "I have had my fair share of the killing" and "Leave me out of your speech". It felt like the wrong war, but a war that had to be stopped.

"An appeaser is one who feeds a lion, hoping it will eat him last" --Winston Churchill
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2011)

eeeh who cares, I just hit 95 Destruction. A lil bit more and there will be no point to continue playing.


----------



## Nello (Nov 20, 2011)

Rios said:


> eeeh who cares, I just hit 95 Destruction. A lil bit more and there will be no point to continue playing.



I made an all rounder 
I can play what playstyle I want whenever and wherever I want, and it's always challenging because my skills/perks are so spread


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2011)

All rounders are for people who dont know what the hell they want.


----------



## martryn (Nov 20, 2011)

How do you delete custom map markers on the world map?  I placed on by accident, and it's annoying to see it on the screen.



> I can play what playstyle I want whenever and wherever I want, and it's always challenging because my skills/perks are so spread



That's me, right there.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

Click anywhere on the map and select remove marker.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2011)

Rios said:


> All rounders are for people who dont know what the hell they want.



or for people who want a little bit of everything...




Rios said:


> eeeh who cares, I just hit 95 Destruction. A lil bit more and there will be no point to continue playing.



So are you saying that hitting 100 in Destruction means the game is over to you?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2011)

Rios said:


> eeeh who cares, I just hit 95 Destruction. A lil bit more and there will be no point to continue playing.



You are a really strange man.


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2011)

Yup, since I dont plan on using anything but my Fire Bolt(at least for now) I will take a break from the game once there is nothing more to gain.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

You guys go in hardcore >.>


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2011)

Starting my sixth character and haven't even really finished anything. I think I have a problem.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

my god


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> Starting my sixth character and haven't even really finished anything. I think I have a problem.


I have the same problem.


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2011)

I haven't gotten the horn for the Greybeards quest (as far as I've gotten) and haven't joined the Legion, stopped my Stormcloaks quest when ordered to do something I would not do as Thane toWhiterun. Only three or so Daedric quests. A lot of exploring though, and I've done pretty much all guild missions. Though I've only played Imperials (two), Nords (two), and a Breton. Will try my first Elf now and maybe a male for once.  Also take more time to absorb the lore since I'm new to the series.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm 60 hours in and I have barely scratched the surface of the game,despite being level 31.

I've only been to Whiterun and Riften out of the major cities and am nearing the ending of the Companions quest line with the main quest just being started (I only met the Greybeards and they taught me stuff).

Holy shit.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I'm 60 hours in and I have barely scratched the surface of the game,despite being level 31.
> 
> I've only been to Whiterun and Riften out of the major cities and am nearing the ending of the Companions quest line with the main quest just being started (I only met the Greybeards and they taught me stuff).
> 
> Holy shit.


Lol, maybe I should do more side quests.
I'm at 29 (?) and I'm at the part where you learn the Call Dragon Shout.


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2011)

The shortness and suddenness of Companions and College of Winterhold were disgustingly disappointing. Didn't feel like I earned or accomplished what I did for DB and Thieves' Guild.


----------



## Nello (Nov 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I'm 60 hours in and I have barely scratched the surface of the game,despite being level 31.
> 
> I've only been to Whiterun and Riften out of the major cities and am nearing the ending of the Companions quest line with the main quest just being started (I only met the Greybeards and they taught me stuff).
> 
> Holy shit.



Really? I'm about lvl 30 and i've been all over the place showing off my daedric swag 
I have done like no side quests at all, and finished one dungeon that wasn't a quest.

Edit: BTW there's a good way to get daedric hearts, i'll find the video in a sec...
Meh can't find video, but it's the place you get/repair mehrunes razor or something in the museum quest you get from a courier


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 20, 2011)

^ This one: ?


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

I've played 61 hours  

Im sure thats not even close to some others though >.>


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2011)

36 and I've been everywhere


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> The shortness and suddenness of Companions and College of Winterhold were disgustingly disappointing. Didn't feel like I earned or accomplished what I did for DB and Thieves' Guild.



Didn't like Companions' questline either, but I thought the College questline was epic. Coulda used more development and all, yeah, but the scale was pretty cool.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> I've played 61 hours
> 
> Im sure thats not even close to some others though >.>



I've only played a measly 17 hours.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 20, 2011)

Thieves guild QL didn't even feel like a thieves guild QL. More like a baby DB.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 20, 2011)

I have played 46 hours, I am nearing level 50


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2011)

Is there any way to make Daedric armour share similar stats with the Archmage Robes? I intend to upgrade, but I can't really let go of the awesome regeneration and magicka-saving. :/ So far I can only get 20% regen, which is a far cry from the 100% the robes give me.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I've only played a measly 17 hours.



You're lying to me Fail 



> Is there any way to make Daedric armour share similar stats with the Archmage Robes? I intend to upgrade, but I can't really let go of the awesome regeneration and magicka-saving. :/ So far I can only get 20% regen, which is a far cry from the 100% the robes give me.



Im not sure... i think you have to max out the Enchantment tree/ perks.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> You're lying to me Fail



I'm no liar.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

aw 

Y U NO PLAY LONGER


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> Im not sure... i think you have to max out the Enchantment tree/ perks.



That's a bitch to achieve.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

Yea im at level 72 or something and the highest percentage i've done on something is 31% more damage with one handed weapons ;p


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> aw
> 
> Y U NO PLAY LONGER



Waiting for the Construction Set to come out and a few good texture mods.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

You're a buzz kill 

So how far have you gotten?


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

> So how far have you gotten?



I beat the main quest but I ignored every other quest, didn't even explore that much.  I'm leaving that all for later.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

lol i did the total opposite. I got so side tracked with all these quests and different locations. Moth to a flame


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

Wait, what's the level cap?

I thought it was 50?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

I still have a lot of skills to level and I'm 45. Probably higher than 70, like Eki is.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

Naked said:


> Wait, what's the level cap?
> 
> I thought it was 50?



The theoretically max should be around level 80.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

70 is my Enchanting level 

i think im at level 36 or 38 or something


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

So is the level cap still around 80?


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

Naked said:


> So is the level cap still around 80?



Yes.  

**


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

now that i think about it... there really is nothing else left after the Main/Guild/daedric  quests. Unless you like killing bandits over and over again...


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

You can still help out the towns and become Thane in those towns.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

just not the same 

I wish they would have brought back the Fighters Guild. Morrowinds Fighters Guild was fun :/


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

The Companions was pretty close to the Fighter's Guild. At least, that's what it was trying to be 

It just didn't have the standard story of a Fighter's Guild.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

i have yet to actually complete the Companions story line. After they wanted me to be a werewolf i kind of just left to do other stuff


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

You can cure yourself right at the end of the quest line. It's really not a big deal either, there are no true disadvantages.


----------



## Hana (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You can cure yourself right at the end of the quest line. It's really not a big deal either, there are no true disadvantages.



One of the guards told me I smelled like wet dog.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm gonna take a wild guess and say he also became a guard because he took an arrow to the knee, just like his commanding officer did.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 20, 2011)

Hana said:


> One of the guards told me I smelled like wet dog.



is your character named ferelden?


----------



## Hana (Nov 20, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> is your character named ferelden?



Actually I named my character Andras after the Icenic war goddess Andraste. 


I finally completed the Dark Brotherhood questline!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man I knew Astrid was going to betray my ass the second she questioned the Night Mother. It felt like justice to see her fried to a crisp. Speaking of the Night Mother; the first time I got locked in that coffin with that corpse... I kept thinking some spooky shit was going make me scream.

I also freaked out when I summoned Lucien Lachance. He was cool at first, but he talks all the time! I kept thinking he was going to say STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM. 

I felt a little bad killing the Emperor, but I killed that other guy since he asked so nicely and cooperated.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice spoiler tags.

edit: you fixed it already.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say he also became a guard because he took an arrow to the knee, just like his commanding officer did.



They all did, my friend. 



Anyway, how the hell do you defeat the Draug Death Overlord thing in Yngol Barrow? 

I'm doing the Helm of Winterhold sidequest, but I can't fuggin' defeat that monster despite wearing Legendary Daedric Armour. >.>

EDIT: Oh nevermind. 

One minute after I typed this post I decided to hurl a Fireball onto him and that took out half of his life. Lydia tanked him for me while I finished him off.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

Am I the only one afraid to bring a companion with me in fear of them dying?


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

I give Skyrim... 9/10


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2011)

Naked said:


> Am I the only one afraid to bring a companion with me in fear of them dying?



>Companion dies. 
>Reload
>Profit


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

They just get in the way of my Fireball spell. smh


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

Naked said:


> Am I the only one afraid to bring a companion with me in fear of them dying?



Even if they die they'll die weakening an enemy for you to take down.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> They just get in the way of my Fireball spell. smh



I know that feel bro.

Too many times has Vilkas died from my fireball. Lydia forever died because I didn't feel like loading a save


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> They just get in the way of my Fireball spell. smh



Truedat. I rarely use that spell though, so it's less of an issue. 


I just got attacked by a bunch of hired thugs from the Orcs I slew for my Ebony Ores. They stood zero chance.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> They just get in the way of my Fireball spell. smh



Yeah, and I spam that spell quite often.

I feel it's more of a burden trying to keep them alive than going through the dungeon yourself.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2011)

lol, i was in Windhelm yesterday and a dragon showed up. It landed in the courtyard and i cast a fireball spell at it and it hit all the townspeople attacking it 

had to reload a save to get away from the bounty


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

They were much more useful before I became a Demi-God, tanking all of those overpowered attack that would kill me.

Now they just get in the way of my overpowered-ness


----------



## Frostman (Nov 20, 2011)

Wish i had that mod in morrowind, my followers would get caught up in my AOE spells when they are suppose to tank for me.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

That mod will be quite useful in the future.


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2011)

Still trying to decide if I want to do a Khajiit or Wood Elf.

I wonder if Ysolda is into femme-furries...


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> Still trying to decide if I want to do a Khajiit or Wood Elf.



What kind of "class" do you want to play as?


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm torn between these two because I'm going back to a thief type. I started an Archer Wood Elf just up to Whiterun and she was awesome. Wanted to try a Khajiit (though I can't think of a name). I'm tempted to do a sword and board Orc, too. I think I just need to play. Character creation is so fun in this, mug better thn other games.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Review Part 1_ 



Let me start off by saying Skyrim took me by surprise. I remember when it was announced I was hyped as hell. Another Elder Scrolls? Will it finally have good combat? Will the story actually be good? Will there be content in the world?! All of those questions soared through my mind. I had high hopes for this game and was expecting it to be in the high 8s and low 9s range. I expected it to be great at best. Little did I know it was going to exceed every single one of my expectations I had for it.


*Story: 10/10*


  TESV: Skyrim is set in world of Tamriel and the province of Skyrim, a land where all guards were once adventurers but took an arrow in the knee to become a guard. Like previous Elder Scrolls games, this one lets you skip the main story completely or go and complete a plethora of side quests and stories. What this game does great is that it provides a wide variety of stories that are pretty well written and enjoyable, as well as providing a ton of lore and background information on the world of Tamriel. Not only that, but the main story is actually good in this game. Along with the main story, there are semi-main stories like the guild factions that are really enjoyable. The game also has a lot of characters, ranging from complete dicks to intelligent dicks.

  The main quest in Skyrim is actually… good. Unlike Oblivion, the main quest is interesting, intriguing, and enjoyable. The game starts off by hooking you right into the story. You are heading down to Helgen to be executed for your crimes. Before you get executed, a Dragon comes down to attack the village, saving you from a premature death. Since you are weak as hell and so is everyone else, you decide to run away with either the Imperial Legion or the Stormcloaks. Most people will probably go with the Stormcloaks because not many people would like to side with the people who were about to chop of your head. Once you are safe and everything is fine and dandy you try and figure out why the Dragons have returned after being extinct for so long. I thought the lore behind the Dragons, you being a Dragonborn and what impact you have on the world, and just everything about the story in general was really good. While it was just a standard find out how to beat the antagonist story, it did better than most because you were able to learn about the world in between and what kind of impact the current events have on the world. 

  There are tons of side quests in this game, and each have their own individual story (except for random quests and never ending quests, which I’ll get to in the gameplay section.) There are a few main side quests in the game. These include the Thieves Guild, The Dark Brotherhood, the College of Winterhold (Mages Guild without the shitty story,) and the Companions. Each of them have their own unique story and have different quests based on what type of guild they are. These were all interesting and enjoyable to complete, and I personally like the College one the most. I have not done the Dark Brotherhood yet, so I cannot vouch for that one. If it is as good as Oblivion’s or better, than it should be fantastic. Each of these quest lines are roughly 3 or more hours depending on if you just run right through them. If you do these side quests alone, they are longer than most games on the market right now, and this is just one part of the game.

  I felt that the Civil War side quests were the most important side quests in the game, and it definitely had the best lore. It is not like most games where you pick the clear good or evil side. You can actually debate about which side is the best choice for Skyrim. I thought that this was a great thing to do in this game because I actually had to research in game about why each side was fighting, what were they fighting for, and what possible outcomes could come from joining a certain side. It was a nice touch to do something like that, and it makes you wonder why other developers cannot do the same and implement things like this.

  Outside of those main side-quests, there are many regular side quests available. Will you help this village out by solving some ghost story? Why is everyone in this town having weird nightmares? Problem, Jarl? There are individual stories for most side quests and they were all fun and enjoyable. Each one was different than the other and that is what really made the game different from its predecessor. There was variety, quantity, and quality. I could not have asked for better side quests, honestly. Hell, if you venture into a random cave you will likely get a side quest. By the end of the game you will have a ton of side quests you did not do just backed up in your quest log. I completed a ton of quests and my quest log is still filled. Good luck clearing your quest log before the 100 hour mark. I highly doubt you will mind doing that.

  Lore is a large part of the Elder Scrolls games. As a matter of fact, the lore is the biggest part of the Elder Scrolls game. Every ES game has had a ton of lore to read and Skyrim is no different. The lore in this game fills you in on what happened between its predecessors and now and also expands upon the universe of the Elder Scrolls. What happened to Morrowind in this 200 year time skip? Why did the Aldmeri dominion conquer Hammerfell and are trying to take over Tamriel? Why did they ban the worship of Talos? All of this and much, much more is explained through the lore. I had a pretty good time just sitting down and reading the books in this game, and I still have a lot to go through. For anyone who likes a fully fleshed out game world and loves background information, this is the game for you.

  Overall, the main quest for this game is good but it is helped immensely by the side stories and lore. I really enjoyed the story of Skyrim and I definitely feel like it deserves its 10/10 score for story.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Review Part 2_ 




*Gameplay: 10/10*


  I came into this game expecting clunky combat while venturing an immersive world riddled with side quests and things to explore. I was only partially right. The game is immersive, has plenty of great side quests, and there are a lot of things to explore with plenty of reason to do so. Unlike every other Elder Scrolls game, this game actually has fun combat and a good leveling system.

*Leveling*


  The leveling system is similar to that of its predecessors, but vastly improved. You level up once you earned 10 skill levels from using certain things, like one handed weapons. There are also perks you are able to choose each time you level up, and these perks are what make you a certain type of character, whether it is an assassin, a mage, a warrior, or an all-rounder. You do not create a class at the beginning of the game; the game slowly eases you into a certain mold based on what you lean towards. I originally wanted to make an assassin, but ended up as a mage because I liked it so much. While this is more streamlined, it is a better choice because it does not involve useless character builds right at the beginning of the game only to find out you do not want to do that anymore. This was a really nice fix to a really large flaw in the character creation system. To top off this much improved leveling system, the enemies are not scaled (like shit.) While the enemies do scale somewhat, many locations are inaccessible early on because you are a low level. Many enemies do not scale with you (Giants, Mammoths, animals, most enemies,) and the only real scaling you will see are new types of enemies appearing like different forms of Draugrs, Bandits, Dragons and other enemies. Unlike Oblivion, the old types of enemies remain so you can show off how strong you have improved and why you are a boss.

*Combat*

  The combat in Skyrim is heavily refined when compared to previous Elder Scrolls games. There are a variety of ways combat can be tackled; the stealth approach, the magic approach, the melee approach, and a mixture of all of them. This game does well in mixing them all, and does especially well with mixing the magic and combat approach. Since you can now dual wield just about everything that is not two handed, there is a lot of variety in what you can do. You can dual wield magic, wield magic in one hand and a sword in another, shield and magic, and even dual wield weapons. This was a fantastic addition to the combat because it allowed you to have a wide variety of options in how you want to play the game. The combat does not feel clunky at all and it does not feel like I am hacking away at puppets. I actually feel like I am attacking this dragon with a sword, and the game does well in immersing you in the gameplay. 

  The swordplay in this game works significantly better than Oblivion’s because it is balanced. With a two handed sword you can deal a ton of damage, whereas in Oblivion it did not really do that much compared to a one handed weapon. The downside to this is that you cannot block completely and do not gain the armor benefits from a shield. One handed you are more balanced overall, but deal less damage. I felt that there was no clear superior type of style in this game because it was all balanced. A mixture of the game types is pretty much needed to play this game, whether it is Blade and Magic, stealth and archery, etc. The only play style that can really stand on its own without another is magic, but even then you are pretty limited. 

  Light Armor and Heavy armor are now more balanced. A huge factor in Oblivion’s gameplay was speed, and heavy armor took a huge toll on speed. I felt like I was running at a snail’s pace. In Skyrim you go the same speed no matter your type of armor from what I noticed. Heavy Armor also has a much more noticeable increase in armor and Light / Heavy armors do not give the same stat bonuses in the end. This was a much needed improvement. 

  Stealth returns with a few additions. You can now perform a stealth kill on the enemy from behind, have different bonuses for your level, and you are generally much more powerful than you were in previous Elder Scrolls games. The sneaking remains virtually the same from Oblivion with the exception of an enhanced eye for whether or not you are hidden. The actual changes lie in the damage upgrades for stealth kills and perk upgrades for leveling. Sneaking in this game works much better than it did in Oblivion and is an improvement in every area. Archery works much, much better in this game. The arrows actually feel like an appropriate speed and the damage is much better than Oblivions pebble arrows. The only possible complaint I can have for stealth is that you can become too overpowered, but that can be said for the Smithing/Enchanting/Alchemy trinity as well, where you can become a god. I should note pickpocketing is largely the same with the exception of having perks this time around to make it easier. 

  The magic in this game is much improved over oblivion. You’re not using the same 3-4 spells, but are instead using a much wider variety of spells. Bound weapons return with a more unique design choice and you can summon Atronarchs + Dremora as well. Restoration returns with a few additions like magic wards. Conjuration was mixed with mysticism (fantastic choice, by the way) and has a couple of other new spells. Alteration and Illusion remain roughly the same compared to the other magical trees.  Also, the impact perk in Destruction is fucking fantastic.

*Shouts*


  Throughout the game, you learn the language of the Dragons; a language of power. You learn these words of power by visiting old crypts or going to Dragon shrines. What these powers allow you to do is use unique and powerful magical abilities to bring down your foes, avoid them, or do other interesting things. You can become a ghost, freeze your enemies, have animals help you fight, call a motherfucking dragon and make it storm on enemies. There are a wide variety of shouts to use, and they definitely helped the gameplay. Nothing is better than shouting a Dragon to submission.  

*Noncombat Skills*

  Enchanting is a lot better in this game, in my opinion. It’s much more balanced (until you get 100 enchanting, smithing and alchemy… then you can become a god if you desire) because you cannot put a whole bunch of the same addition to one piece of armor / weapon, and it is also much more… useable. Getting soul gems and filling your enchanted weapons is no longer a pain to do, and enchanting itself is easier since you do not need to do the Mage Guild quests to start enchanting. It is easily accessible right at the beginning of the game. 

  Smithing is a welcomed addition to this game. You can forge your own weapons and armor provided you have the right perks and items to do so. You can even improve your weapons and armor dependent on your skill level. I really like this because being able to forge your own weapons and armor adds much more immersion, and it worked really well on top of that. You can only get certain armor and weapons through smithing and it makes getting the stronger weapons and armor much more difficult than it was in Oblivion. You can no longer go into an inn or a cave and get the best heavy armor in the game. You actually have to work on it. I also have a tendency to collect ebony ingots and dragon bones like its crack. This can be completely ignored, but it was a worthwhile choice to implement this into Skyrim.

  Alchemy in this game is similar to previous games, but more streamlined. Once you create a potion, the ingredients you used will be available under the potions you created in the potions list. Mixing different things to create the same potion will add more ingredients to that list. This encourages trying out different things to see what you can get. The only downside to alchemy is that it’s hard as hell to level, but those with the time and patience can make some nice money off of some cheap ingredients. Alchemy is also in the S/E/A trinity and is one of the keys to becoming a god. I guess that is the only real downside of alchemy. It can be completely ignored just like smithing and enchanting, but it is definitely useful. I found alchemy much more useful in this game compared to Oblivion and Morrowind.

*Companions*

  Like the Fallout games, there are companions that can join you in Skyrim. There are a lot more companions in this game compared to those games, and it is pretty helpful since they can get die pretty easily. They are really helpful in carrying stuff for you in long dungeons where you pick up a lot of things. Companions are extremely helpful in the first 20 or so levels in getting rid of the stronger enemies. Once you get to a certain level of strength they can easily be killed by your AOE attacks, and it’s really unfortunate that they are such fodder to you. For a warrior, this will not be an issue. For an assassin, this will not be an issue. For a mage, this is a big issue. Luckily you do not get AOE spells until you are at the strength where you can go through the game quite handily without a companion. Recently I just found out about a mod that I can use to avoid this issue, so it should not be an issue on PC anymore. Hopefully for the console users Bethesda can patch it.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Review Part 3_ 




*Side Quests*


  While I already made a section for side quests in the story section of the review, Side Quests are intertwined with the gameplay. I should note a lot of side quests are different from one another and it definitely helps the gameplay experience. While there are some side quests that repeat, mainly the recurring ones, the standard side quest is unique and different from one another. This greatly helps the gameplay experience. You will usually never feel like you are doing the same monotonous task over and over again. This was one of my issues with Oblivion. 

  Along with small time side quests, you can do things like become a thane of a Jarl, buy houses, marry some hookers, and get in some drunken brawls. There are some great miscellaneous and random things to do in this game, and you would be surprised at what is hiding in some random cave or what a random person has to say.


*User Interface*


  I feel like this is something I should touch upon in my review. For console users, the UI is fantastic. Everything is easily accessible and organized.  The favorites menu was an excellent choice. There are a lot of things you are going to need to have quick access to as a mage, and the favorites menu worked great for that purpose. I liked being able to pause the game and select the best thing for the moment. The UI looks great as well. You will never see such a well-designed skill tree or world map outside of this game. The world map does not include defined roads though, so you will have to refer to the map they gave you in the retail version of the game to see all of the roads, or look at a map online. A downside to the UI on the PC is that it is clearly designed for consoles. This means lots of scrolling through items and large texts. I did not really mind this, but I am sure others will. My main gripe with the UI was that I could not mouse click on anything, but the patch fixed that issue.


*Presentation: 10/10*


  People will bitch about Skyrim?s graphics. ?Low resolution textures! LOW RESOULTION!? My response is that the texture resolution does not hinder Skyrim?s graphics significantly; not all textures are low resolution and the ones that are do not really affect the graphics that much. You are looking at a lot of things from a distance, and it is not noticeable at all from even a short-medium distance. In the third person view it is not even noticeable. With that said, let us jump into the presentation section.

  Skyrim looks absolutely stunning. I have not seen a better looking game. I have seen a game with higher quality textures, but I have not seen a better looking game. Why? The art style is simply amazing. Everything is designed with a sense of style. Every piece of equipment looks great? unlike Oblivion and Morrowind. Helmets actually look good on your character. Characters look real in this game and are not blobs of clay. The animations that are not yours in the third person look great too. The only animations you can actually bitch about are yours when you see yourself in the third person. Even then it is only in combat.

  What is really great about Skyrim?s graphics is the scenery. The game looks fantastic. When you look out into the distance and see those mountains? . Or when you look up to the sky and see the auroras? . The game looks fantastic on its own, but there is a mod that improves the contrast and makes it look even better. The enemies have great designs, the world look fantastic, and there is a lot of variety in the environment unlike the never changing Oblivion.  

  It was a nice touch being able to view all of your items in detail with the UI. You can see all of the detail they actually put into making the items.

  The music in this game is fantastic. The main theme is one of the best main themes I have heard. When you are fighting a dragon and that music comes on? . It is an awesome feeling. The sounds are great too. The music could not really be any better.

  The voice acting in this game is actually great. Some voices repeat like you would expect with an open world game, but it is not as obvious as in Oblivions because they actually have good voice actors. You do not feel like you are talking to the same person over and over again and that is a definite plus.

*Final: 10/10*


*Enjoyment: 10/10*


  Skyrim is amazing. There is no doubting that. I had a ton of fun playing Skyrim, and will continue having fun for a while by taking down assholes, exploring tons of places with unique quests, getting tons of equipment, fitting my mansion, and learning even more shouts. There is a ton of content in this game. This game will entertain you for 60+ hours with all of its content. Be prepared for a hell of a ride because this is one hell of an amazing game.

*Story:* 10/10
  +Great main quest
  +Lore
  +Great side stories
  +Good characters
  +Many, many stories
  +Books

*Gameplay*: 10/10
  +Variety
  +Combat Works fantastically
  +Great leveling system
  +Good miscellaneous systems (smithing, enchanting, etc)
  +Dragon Shouts
  +Fun extra tasks
  -Some bugs, nothing game breaking.

*Presentation:* 10/10
  +Fantastic Graphics
  +Awesome lighting
  +Jaw dropping landscapes and locations
  +Great music
  +Fantastic world
  -Low resolution textures. It does not detract from the experience though.

*Final:* 10/10




It's a long ass review. I suggest reading the summary in this part.

You may now post .

Thanks for deleting.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

> I'm torn between these two because I'm going back to a thief type.



Khajiit are better for being thieves early on, their +10 Sneak is rather handy at first but eventually that won't matter so much down the road.  Bosmer have 50% resistance to disease and poison which is awesome.  I would say that you should be a Bosmer if only for the resistance to disease and poison.


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2011)

I may make this game my first review on here. 

@Eternal - I enjoyed being a basses archer as a Bosmer. I haven't tried Orc, Argonian and Khajiit and I'd like to. No Dark Elves, though. I blame nine out of ten people on some forums naming theirs Drizzt.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

This game gets my first 10/10 score. You will be hard pressed to get a 10/10 score out of me for just about any game, but this one deserves it.


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> This game gets my first 10/10 score. You will be hard pressed to get a 10/10 score out of me for just about any game, but this one deserves it.



Personally, I can't find a reason to give this game anything lower. And still, I've personally not encountered slow downs except one very minor one. No glitches aside from an unmarriable Lydia and Carlotta but there's better. Love the character creation and may be on of few games where I'll get the soundtrack. Does make me wish I was more familiar with the world and lore but doesn't make it any less enjoyable.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

That's what the in game lore is for 

There's a ton of it, and is always accessible. Why do you think they made bookcases in the houses?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 21, 2011)

This game is amazing.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 21, 2011)

It really is. It's the only game I can justify giving a perfect score in this generation of gaming. It would be hard for me to even give the PS2 generation a 10/10 score for a game.

I was hoping ME3 would be my first 10/10 score... I was wrong.

*Link Removed*


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> @Eternal - I enjoyed being a basses archer as a Bosmer. I haven't tried Orc, Argonian and Khajiit and I'd like to. No Dark Elves, though. I blame nine out of ten people on some forums naming theirs Drizzt.



Then go with being a Khajiit,  they are the best natural thieves in the TES games.  

I've never played as an Argonian, just don't like them for some reason.  Orcs are pretty awesome. 

As a child I liked Drizzt.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It really is. It's the only game I can justify giving a perfect score in this generation of gaming. It would be hard for me to even give the PS2 generation a 10/10 score for a game.
> 
> I was hoping ME3 would be my first 10/10 score... I was wrong.



I don't think ME3 will get a 10/10... :> I'm not expecting it to be.... maybe 8-9/10. It really depends on how they handle it. 

Skyrim is just... one of the_ BEST _RPG this generation. It is surely the _ONE _rpg we've all ever wanted. I don't think any RPG has come close to what Skyrim has done. I'm just in awe. The world is stunning and I LOVE it that my chick character doesn't look 12 yrs old. Everything about this game just.. fulfills my desires.


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't seem to make a male human that doesn't look in his fifties, but he always looks awesome. Should make me a Sean Bean Nord.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't say I agree with the score(s), but good effort on that review. 


Anyway, is it just me or is Waking Nightmare bugged? I can't continue the quest, and the main quest has me going all the way to Solitude, which I don't intend to visit yet. I'm also out of side quests that I feel like doing for the time being. Oh well.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2011)

Right now I'm knee deep in the Companions' quest storyline. Though it feels like it's almost done.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Where you have to go to one of the Crypts and save Kodlak's soul.




Still amazing that I'm 14 hours in yet I still have yet to touch the main quest.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 21, 2011)

Arishem said:


> fucking ...



It's more hilarious how children have death sounds.

Did Bethesda expect this?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a bit annoyed they removed unarmed as a skill. Wanted to do a Khajit that only really used unarmed. I'm able to do that currently since its early on but later I'll get my ass kicked if I don't start using at least daggers(15x damage with daggers perk ftw).


----------



## Awesome (Nov 21, 2011)

You get a perk that lets you do the same damage as your gauntlets. It removed the uselessness of being unarmed.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You get a perk that lets you do the same damage as your gauntlets. It removed the uselessness of being unarmed.


I know of the perk(its called fists of steel) but I'm not sure if it'll be enough to make unarmed worth it later on. I'll still get the perk and fight unarmed when I can for the role-playing aspect but I'll be switching to one-handed fairly often to level it up, just in-case. Its only a small complaint and I think this game will get a 10/10 for me, I just hope they put unarmed back in next game. I like the takedowns for unarmed, have chokeslammed a few dudes. Plan on getting in a bunch of bar fights with my Khajit.


----------



## Xerces (Nov 21, 2011)

Imperial or Stormcloak?


----------



## Arishem (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's more hilarious how children have death sounds.
> 
> Did Bethesda expect this?


The better question is: how long before fox bitches about it?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz_kMo1Saq8[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FoiFOv88JM[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfLtmpj2CSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

About unarmed, I read Fists of Steel uses the gauntlet's armor value as damage. Comparison: Daedric Gauntlets have 20 for AV. Daedric Sword has 15 attack.

I've seen mixed responses on if dual flurry affects unarmed and if the Khajiit claws stack with gauntlets or not.


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't think ME3 will get a 10/10... :> I'm not expecting it to be.... maybe 8-9/10. It really depends on how they handle it.
> 
> Skyrim is just... one of the_ BEST _RPG this generation. It is surely the _ONE _rpg we've all ever wanted. I don't think any RPG has come close to what Skyrim has done. I'm just in awe. The world is stunning and I LOVE it that my chick character doesn't look 12 yrs old. Everything about this game just.. fulfills my desires.



Really? At least Eternal Fail is on my side, see you guys next year


----------



## Firaea (Nov 21, 2011)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FoiFOv88JM[/YOUTUBE]



**


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

Arishem said:


> videos





That second video's song was amazing.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2011)

Huh... that's pretty fucked up but funny lol


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Those kids had it coming (especially that little fucker in Whiterun), I'm glad someone made a mod of it so quick.


----------



## Tokkan (Nov 21, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Imperial or Stormcloak?



Imperials are pansies who bow to every whim of the Thalmor to maintain their false peace with the Aldmeri Dominion and Stormcloaks are racists who don't trust anyone who isn't a Nord.

They both suck.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The better question is: how long before fox bitches about it?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz_kMo1Saq8[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FoiFOv88JM[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfLtmpj2CSI[/YOUTUBE]



I want to play Skyrim sooo damn bad now.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I want to play Skyrim sooo damn bad now.



Then get the game for PC.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Then get the game for PC.



Only a PS3 user sadly.

Maybe there will be a deal on Black Friday for 15 bucks or something.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 21, 2011)

the Imperials bow, for now.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2011)

"Acquire" it for PC


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm a bit annoyed they removed unarmed as a skill. Wanted to do a Khajit that only really used unarmed. I'm able to do that currently since its early on but later I'll get my ass kicked if I don't start using at least daggers(15x damage with daggers perk ftw).



x30 damage with daggers if you have dark brotherhood itesm


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 21, 2011)

Bleach said:


> "Acquire" it for PC



Before the corporate ass-slave known as congress pass's sopa.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Right now I'm knee deep in the Companions' quest storyline. Though it feels like it's almost done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dude If you plan to do the thieves guild I'd do it before the main quest, I've been trolled by dragons so many times.

Sneaking into house to burn steal and burn stuff, no one detects me. FUCKING DRAGON.

Hell even in the ordinary steal X value of items, sneaking around outside FUCKING DRAGON, and then come the guards.


----------



## Hana (Nov 21, 2011)

I hit 100 Sneak. All the perks + sneak gear = I can dance in front of enemies and still be hidden.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 21, 2011)

Hana said:


> I hit 100 Sneak. All the perks + sneak gear = I can dance in front of enemies and still be hidden.



Only due to idiotic AI 

Im a tank, with 30-something sneak, and most of the time enemies will be staring me in the face and still not see me, simply because im crouching 

I hope they work some sort of AI fix into a future patch.


----------



## Hana (Nov 21, 2011)

Lydia vs Gate


----------



## Firaea (Nov 21, 2011)

^
Lydia's a genius.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 21, 2011)

Got trolled by a dragon when I was climbing the 7,000 steps. There were no hiding places or things to provide cover. Open combat, normally a bad idea, was my only option. Fuck this dragon's couch.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 21, 2011)

Hana said:


> Lydia vs Gate


----------



## Naruto (Nov 21, 2011)

Hana said:


> Lydia vs Gate


----------



## Frostman (Nov 21, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Got trolled by a dragon when I was climbing the 7,000 steps. There were no hiding places or things to provide cover. Open combat, normally a bad idea, was my only option. Fuck this dragon's couch.



That happen to me too. I was just casually talking to the praying guy next to those monument things, then all of a sudden DRAGON!!! I sprinted up the steps just to get killed by a snow wolf or something.


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok thats fucking it, so I can kill corrupt guards and the whole guard force of a city, I get that. But I cant kill the Jarl? What kind of bullshit is this??? Why this game is limiting me in such a retarded way, he aint gonna talk with me anyway so why not just throw the goddamn city into anarchy and ruins. Thanks for making me feel powerful, game.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 21, 2011)

.



Rios said:


> Ok thats fucking it, so I can kill corrupt guards and the whole guard force of a city, I get that. But I cant kill the Jarl? What kind of bullshit is this??? Why this game is limiting me in such a retarded way, he aint gonna talk with me anyway so why not just throw the goddamn city into anarchy and ruins. Thanks for making me feel powerful, game.



With mods, you can now kill children.

I'm sure Jarl's aren't far behind.


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2011)

Thought so. Now I get why the series are so popular, smart modders clean up the bullshit. Need to find a "can kill everything permanently" mod now.


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2011)

I also love how I can walk around in town now and everybody is cool with that and even talks with me. Has it been New Vegas they would have been trying to kill me with fists and frying pans. Yay for realism, instead we have dragons with suicidal tendencies who somehow are presented as intelligent beings.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

Hana said:


> Lydia vs Gate


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 21, 2011)

Are these snow creatures susceptible to fire? And why are companions who travel with you so slow? I sprint up 15 yards and look behind, only to find Lydia or whomever 1,000 feet back.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2011)

I just had the weirdest thing happen to me.

Was having my first encounter with two dragons at once. One was frost and other was just a regular Dragon. So I use Dragonrend on the regular dragon and he's up and about flying away and about to land. The frost dragon lands and uses his frost breath thingy and as he is doing that the regular Dragon lands in front of him and immediately dies... What the fuck? Is there a such thing as dragon friendly fire? Cause that was god damn amazing. REALLY REALLY wish I recorded it


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Are these snow creatures susceptible to fire? And why are companions who travel with you so slow? I sprint up 15 yards and look behind, only to find Lydia or whomever 1,000 feet back.



Obviously you fight frost with fire and the opposite :33


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

> Is there a such thing as dragon friendly fire?



I don't see why friendly fire would be turned off for Dragons.


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2011)

Now imagine Team Fortress 2 with friendly fire.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 21, 2011)

I dunno what to do with my character...I'm a nord and I'm at Whiterun at the moment. I want to join the companions(although im not sure if its ok) and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that forge the swords tells me to give this shit to his wife. Who the hell is his wife? Also the marking on the map is kind of useless since it doesn't really show me where to go..


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> Now imagine Team Fortress 2 with friendly fire.





I would become the most hated player by my team.  



Vino said:


> I dunno what to do with my character...I'm a nord and I'm at Whiterun at the moment. I want to join the companions(although im not sure if its ok) and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that forge the swords tells me to give this shit to his wife. Who the hell is his wife? Also the marking on the map is kind of useless since it doesn't really show me where to go..



It's ok for you to join the companions.  What is that guy's name?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> Obviously you fight frost with fire and the opposite :33





Right.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 21, 2011)

Currently level 25 and enjoying the game so far but I'm having a few problems at the moment:

1. Cannot continue the Thieves Guild quest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Found Brynjolf and decided to help him by planting the ring while he creates a distraction for information in order to find and escort Esbern to Delphine.

While going through the ratway, I met Brynjolf just before going into the ragged flagon but for some reason, he was just standing there and his dialogue options was still the same from when he was giving the distraction.

I escorted Esbern to riverwood and it wasn't until after completing a few more quests that I went back to continue the Thieves Guild quest. 

However, Byrnjolf doesn't appear at the ratway tunnels again this time and he just stands at the stall with the same npcs gathered around him.


 

Is there anyway to fix this?

2. Can no longer find Sergius Turrianus (mage enchanter).

I completed the college of winterhold quests and became the archmage.
After fighting a few dragons, Sergius Turrianus seems to have disappeared from the college.

I looked up possible locations for him (the library, 2nd floor of mage senior quarters, the main area) and proceeded to fast forward 1 hour for 24 hours at each location and have yet to find him.

Is he located somewhere else in the college?

3. I read that Enchanter's Elixir is sometimes sold in potion shops but so far I've only seen Enchanter's Potion, Phanter, and Drought after going through multiple day cycles.

Is there any specific stores in which it can be sold or is it just that rare?


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2011)

Vino said:


> I dunno what to do with my character...I'm a nord and I'm at Whiterun at the moment. I want to join the companions(although im not sure if its ok) and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that forge the swords tells me to give this shit to his wife. Who the hell is his wife? Also the marking on the map is kind of useless since it doesn't really show me where to go..



press [L] for the local map  if you play on pc, for the console open up the map and in the bottom right should be the button description for the local map


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

Today, I am intent on making a Sean Bean Nord.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Name him Eddard Stark?


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

I was totally going to name him Eddard, yes.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

I was going to do that first thing when I started. I didn't do it though, sort of regretting it. I might still make him though, I don't have a character in the Companions yet.


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

I just like making characters. It's fun. Near impossible to get him perfect but alas...


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 21, 2011)

As in most Western RPGs, mages are broke as shit. After playing one and being able to do almost anything, don't see why anyone would want to play as anything else.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

What level are you? At around 30 I was starting to get my ass kicked by anything melee on my Mage.


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2011)

I am currently level 28. A whole platoon of guards was barely scratching me.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 21, 2011)

Level 15 atm. If anything melee comes into play I'll just run away until they pay attention to my Atronauch (sp?) and the blast the shit out of them. Or I kill them before they get to me by unloading my 300 + mana into them. Either way.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

What are you using? I was in full robes 0 armor and said fuck alteration. So I made glass armor and enchanted it, no problems anymore at level 40.


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2011)

I use what I've been using all the time - cloth robes and Fire Bolts. I know its just Adept but it still doesnt require any defensive spell to breeze through everything.


----------



## Face (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm planning on getting the house in Solitude which is the most expensive one in the game. I've only been focusing on the side missions so far as well as getting the best weapons and armor I can. The last main mission I did was at the Thalmor Embassy. I'm around level 32.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> I use what I've been using all the time - cloth robes and Fire Bolts. I know its just Adept but it still doesnt require any defensive spell to breeze through everything.



I went lightning, it's pretty shitty.


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2011)

But it has the best upgrade - instant kill on enemies at low health.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 21, 2011)

Fire and ice, baby. I managed to take half a dragon's HP with one dual fisted ice storm when it landed. Hit the damn thing three times in one casting. My only problem with the higher level spells is that it makes having minions impossible. Not that I need them, but some company that isn't trying to kill me is always something nice.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> But it has the best upgrade - instant kill on enemies at low health.



Yeah, that's if you can get them to low health with the crappy lightning, you might as well go fire and just do lots of damage all the time, health be damned.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2011)

Face said:


> I'm planning on getting the house in Solitude which is the most expensive one in the game. I've only been focusing on the side missions so far as well as getting the best weapons and armor I can. The last main mission I did was at the Thalmor Embassy. I'm around level 32.



25000 is chump change to me no 

I got my daedric armor and Shadowmere. I look fucking boss


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 21, 2011)

Finally caved and got this after everyone was wanking over it. 

Much improved to Oblivion. Story and presentation are better if a bit traditional. Combat is vastly improved, it's actually fun this time with companions. The world is interesting. Overall very likable and less soulless than the previous ES games. 

A few negatives: 


The graphics are surprisingly poor even on ultra. 
It's clearly a console port with the clunky scrolling menu navigation. 
Companions so far are little more than mules with armor. Couldn't they have given them some backstory/dialogue like Bioware does?


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

Even though I just made a Bosmer, and an Eddard Stark character, I'm making yet another new one.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

So the new Skyrim patch, that came out today, apparently only made it so that you can't play Skyrim without launching Steam and fixed nothing else from what I hear.  This in turn causes gamers from being unable to use the 4GB+ fix.  Thanks a lot Bethesda.  ^_^


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

PC Master Race FTW.


----------



## Alien (Nov 21, 2011)

Bethesda proves once again that they're a B developer when it comes to the technical side of things. And they were doing so well (not counting the console versions which seem to have more bugs).  

Problem is easily fixed though

Edit: only thing the patch does is add DRM


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 21, 2011)

Blood Dragons be trifling so much


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 21, 2011)

Do not listen to those who weep and complain, for their disease is contagious.


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

Lololol, you got trolled with your patch.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

> Edit: only thing the patch does is add DRM



Yes, prevents a modified executable from running. 



> Lololol, you got trolled with your patch.



Fuck Bethesda.


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm restarting. Again. Not sure what I want to do this time. Another female, probably, because that's the way I roll.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok so has anyone noticed how the 3rd person camera for the female character is completely different than that of the Male character 


Thats bullcrap, the male character 3rd person is a viable way to play the female cam is like way behind her instead of over the shoulder.


I havent seen a male character playthrough in person until today and i was like wtf how did you get the cam to do that? 

My friend: "do what?" 



Also has anyone done the Valthume ruin quest yet? 



Im getting my ass kicked so bad


----------



## Awesome (Nov 21, 2011)

I really want to start my thief today but I have so much to do


----------



## Okokami (Nov 21, 2011)

What? I rolled a dark elf mage yesterday and went with a male this time. The camera seems just fine to me. :/

One thing is the female walk though, my nord looks like a pwretty little princess.
Like that khajiit outside Whiteran that everytime I bump into I just want to cuddle him to bits.

So... Anyone using the MLP mods? 

Oh you people still have to log into steam to play?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 21, 2011)

no im not complaining about the cam on the guy im saying that they are two different distances and angles. The female cam is father away and more centered on her back than over her shoulder


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2011)

Fiona said:


> no im not complaining about the cam on the guy im saying that they are two different distances and angles. The female cam is father away and more centered on her back than over her shoulder



Have you tried zooming in or out...?


----------



## Okokami (Nov 21, 2011)

Are they different?

EDIT: Fixing links


----------



## Awesome (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

Playing on console, I have not seen this camera issue. It changes back and forth for me. No trouble doing third person playing.


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I may remake my Bosmer thief. Or do a Nord blademaster type thing.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 21, 2011)

Im not say that im having a problem getting to third person  


My 3rd person camera POV is different than the pic that guy just linked. 


Why is that?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

Female theifs be the way to go.


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

But you said female third person is not a viable way to play compared to male.

But it's the same.

@Ranger - My first was an Imperial thief. I miss her.

I need to research naming conventions.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Im not say that im having a problem getting to third person
> 
> 
> My 3rd person camera POV is different than the pic that guy just linked.
> ...



I wasn't talking about switching to the 3rd person perspective.  If you're on PC, you can use your mouse scroll to zoom in or out and change how the 3rd person looks. If you're on console, you'll have to check your manual to see how to do that.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh ok sorry  im just getting frustrated

here is a pic, sorry about the blurriness, i took it with my fone and its just an 8mp camera and its dark. 




see what i mean though? 


Its totally different than the guys pov


----------



## Fiona (Nov 21, 2011)

matty im not saying that its just the female isnt viable because its the female. 



Im saying that the camera angle on the female is harder to play in 3rd person for me than the male camera


Edit: Male perspective





See im not crazy, they are different


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2011)

Just googled for this:

hold down RS (Right Stick) and use the LS (Left Stick) to move how close or far.

Try that and see if it fixes your problem.


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

I know that Fiona. I'm saying I don't think its that issue because I played fine like that.

Think I may remake/replay my first Imperial thief chica. Though Nord blademistress type is still tempting.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 21, 2011)

THAT WORKED 






THANK YOU!!!!!!




@MATTY  

Im a Female battle mage, i seem to do ok but ive put so much into my magicka that i have no health now, i get raped in close combat  


Im considering doing an Imperial assassin


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

I've done Imperial thief/assassination, Breton battlemage, a Nord all-around, a warrior Nord (mostly dual-wielding) handsome others. Have not played Dunmer or Altmer and don't care to. Played a Bosmer and a Khajiit very shortly. No Argonian yet. Want to, though.

My problem is I want to do too much.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2011)

Fiona said:


> THAT WORKED
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!



lol, you're welcome?

Oh, and if you're weak in close combat, stay out of close combat.  Mages annoy me because they run away while shooting at me and I can't catch them.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

FFLN said:


> lol, you're welcome?
> 
> Oh, and if you're weak in close combat, *stay out of close combat. *



Fuck you says the tiny cave.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 21, 2011)

exactly. 


I try to do that oh shit back back away quickly while spamming spells but i ALWAYS hit something


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Fuck you says the tiny cave.





Fiona said:


> exactly.
> 
> 
> I try to do that oh shit back back away quickly while spamming spells but i ALWAYS hit something



Circle dance??? I also play "run and hide behind the pillar".


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

Wear heavy armor. 

I've been trying to fine tune my Imperial thief. Ever notice Imperials are the only ones that you can't set to be smiling?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

The only magic anyone should invest in is Conjuration (and Enchanting). Dat Dremora Lord.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 21, 2011)

My Dremora Lord can do more damage than I can with a 90 damage one handed sword and a +40 fire enchantment 

Feels bad man


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

The main tree I put into is Conjuration, and sometimes I feel using the Dremora Lord is cheap (he two-three shots everything), So I don't want to use him.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

Dremora Lord + Bound Bow is mah joint.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

I really wish you could remove/discard quests entirely.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Is there a way to get better bound swords? Because at level 40 they're sucking shit, and I don't want to put into 1handed.


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2011)

I just read what happens when you collect all unusual gems and

*Spoiler*: __ 



And what? Nothing. You gain a perk which gives you more gems when you are looting, I mean searching.




Really? The same gems I have so many of I am too lazy to sell? Thats the prize? YOU ARE FUCKING KILLING ME


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

Were you expecting a bedazzled sword?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> I've done Imperial thief/assassination, Breton battlemage, a Nord all-around, a warrior Nord (mostly dual-wielding) handsome others. Have not played Dunmer or Altmer and don't care to. Played a Bosmer and a Khajiit very shortly. No Argonian yet. Want to, though.
> 
> My problem is I want to do too much.



Problem is that all the different builds are balanced and, to me, fun. 

When I get tired of casting fireball, I just summon a sword and begin hacking.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Is there a way to get better bound swords? Because at level 40 they're sucking shit, and I don't want to put into 1handed.



Eh, if you're using the swords, you're using your one-handed skill. That's pretty fucking obvious. The benefit of bound weapons untill Daedric+Enchanted is that they benefit from weapon perks AND bound weapon damage perk.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, they worked for a little while. I just use them anymore for last hitting stuff if I need to fill soul gems.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

2h > dual wield, anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

I probably should pick up bound 2h axe, not like I use a shield.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> I just read what happens when you collect all unusual gems and
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It's a rather useful perk. :33


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 21, 2011)

Everyone is so much stronger than me. I feel like an utter noob 

And lawl. Fiona didn't know about the zoom in feature


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> I just read what happens when you collect all unusual gems and
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I stashed all the gems in my Solitude house. Can't find one person with enough dough to buy them all.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2011)

Like a boss


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

I say that you should kill the horse, anything with red eyes is bound to be evil.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 21, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Like a boss



Kill it with fire!!


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I say that you should kill the horse, anything with red eyes is bound to be evil.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yAfajTt9x8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I say that you should kill the horse, anything with red eyes is bound to be evil.



But it doesn't die like my other horses (thank God lol). My other horses would charge into a fucking dragon while I'm talking to an NPC and die in 2 hits. Shadowmere is a tank


----------



## Face (Nov 21, 2011)

Shadowmere. 
So I assume you already completed the Dark Brotherhood Quests.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2011)

Indeed I did and it was very fun. It was creepy at one point though. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about lol


----------



## Eki (Nov 21, 2011)

Need to lose that hideous fur coat


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

Bleach said:


> But it doesn't die like my other horses (thank God lol). My other horses would charge into a fucking dragon while I'm talking to an NPC and die in 2 hits. Shadowmere is a tank


----------



## Awesome (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know what horse you had but my horse took down a dragon by itself 

And no it was not Shadowmere.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> I just read what happens when you collect all unusual gems and
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


as a gem lover that sound awesome.


----------



## Eki (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, really quite useful for enchanted weapons


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2011)

Eki said:


> Need to lose that hideous fur coat



Big spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the kings' robes


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 21, 2011)

So I just saw the ghost horesmen..he looked kind of like this



Where else can I find him?


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

The headless horseman right?  I think that you can only find him while on the "Missing in Action" mission.  



> At night on the way to Northwatch Keep for the "Missing in Action" mission, you have a chance of encountering a spectral horseman without a head galloping toward you full tilt. He carries an axe on his back, which is likely a reference to Tim Burton's Sleepy Hollow. If you follow him, he takes you to Hamvir's Rest where there are several skeletons to fight and a chest which is Master lock pick. It contains several enchanted items.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2011)

No, I think he's running around on a preset course. I saw him one time when making my way to Falkreath coming from the east. I was overloaded, otherwise I would've chased him.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 21, 2011)

This game.. is taking a very long time to play.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a shame I'm playing a thief or else I'd try to tap Mjoll. But that would be downright devious.

Hmm...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

50 hours on my Warrior, 30 on my Mage. Neither one has done the main quest line, god it's so easy to get distracted in this game.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


> 50 hours on my Warrior, 30 on my Mage. Neither one has done the main quest line, god it's so easy to get distracted in this game.



It's the best part of the series in my mind, there is always something that captures your interest.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I don't know what horse you had but my horse took down a dragon by itself
> 
> And no it was not Shadowmere.



Thats more self-esteem damaging (for the dragon) then being killed by a tag-team duo of frost trolls 

Boss Dragon : "Hrm.. i raised you less then a day ago and yer already dead again. I assume the dovakiin got you?"

"umm. no. not exactly. It was..a..uh..horse"

BD : "Im sorry.. did you just whisper that a HORSE killed you?!"

"umm.. yeah"

BD : -dragon facepalm-

Btw, has anybody started collecting the "bugs in a jar" ? I found the butterfly in some random alchemist's shack. Apparently there's a few others


----------



## Bleach (Nov 22, 2011)

Took me 15 minutes to keep it balanced on his head but it was worth it


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 22, 2011)

So anybody else's game broken at the moment?

Just tried loading it up and apparently the latest patch from either valve/steam or beth (not sure which, as the forums have been lighting up with people blaming both sides) drm'd the .exe file, so now the game wont load up past the launch menu.

Click play, it closes the launcher and automaticly re-opens it.

Im annoyed... very, very annoyed..

Edit : since the steam forums are currently one giant clusterfuck of flaming and fuu'ing, decided to check out beth's forums. There's a sticky regarding this issue. Apparently re-validating the files worked (at least for me)


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 22, 2011)

I was doing the quest where you have to poison the mead... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



wow that asshole was a surprise. I had to eventually use my Werewolf form (Forgot I had it), howl, and then rip apart his body.




Also, got my smithing to level 91. I just spam make leather bracers, over and over and over.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2011)

Iron Dagger > Leather Bracers for leveling.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 22, 2011)

Sabercats trolling my Khajit right now. Really need to level up heavy armor to get fists of steel.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 22, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Sabercats trolling my Khajit right now. Really need to level up heavy armor to get fists of steel.



If you thought the regular ones were nasty, jus' wait until you meet the frost ones


----------



## Firaea (Nov 22, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> If you thought the regular ones were nasty, jus' wait until you meet the frost ones



They used to tear me to shreds. Operative word(s): used to.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone tried the new AMD drivers? Supposed to kill crossfire support, which i dont see the point of since both my cards work 90%..


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

The bad part is how the skill books are tied to some level. I have only 30 in one handed weapons but cant read some books and increase my skill level. How stupid is that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2011)

Well Lore wise that makes sense you probably would understand a doctorate level thesis if you were a highschool student.


Also On the way to do the Orc quest to gain access to their Sanctuary, meet some mercenaries hassling a farm, Slaughter them, there is an Orc among them. She tells me she'll tell the strongholds about me. BULLSHIT it's too good to be true. Then I decided I might as well check, IT'S TRUE.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

I am ok with that. Problem is each book is tied to a certain level so you have to be lucky if you want to use them. Not needed complications.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 22, 2011)

Uh, so I just arrived at Solitude and they're trying to execute this Roggvir guy. Is there any way I can save him? I went onto the platform and they started attacking me. 

edit: Found out that it's impossible to do so. Poor sod.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 22, 2011)

Just learned a neat lil' trick for jury-rigging a napalm strike 

Those round oil lanterns often hanging from the ceilings in the barrows and whatnot? (the small ones, not the big open-flamed cauldron's) Fire an arrow at em' and watch the magic happen


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

Its a bit disappointing how the thieves guild is way more developed than the other two. It has more quests too, which sucks because the majority of them are sneaking around, breaking into homes and stealing stuff you dont need. In other worlds - boring.


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Just learned a neat lil' trick for jury-rigging a napalm strike
> 
> Those round oil lanterns often hanging from the ceilings in the barrows and whatnot? (the small ones, not the big open-flamed cauldron's) Fire an arrow at em' and watch the magic happen



you just noticed that? 

i've been doing that since day 1


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2011)

Got into a brawl with the Ork chieftain, first time I couldn't beat someone up without Armor on. Load Game put on full gear, and win still he got me down to like 40%, felt deep respect for Orcs, next character is definitely an Orc.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2011)

Also encountered a Glitch no Idea how it worked since I can't seem to do it again, but somehow it changed my items to have the same upgrade cost as blade of woe, which is free. Can't seem to get it to happen again though so oh well.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 22, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> If you thought the regular ones were nasty, jus' wait until you meet the frost ones


When that time comes I won't be level 9 with mostly sneak perks. Going to get fists of steel, smith some great gauntlets then see if I can take them unarmed.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 22, 2011)

Hit level 50 yesterday like a baws 

Finished dark brotherhood, need to finish college, theives guild, civil war and daedric artifacts. I don't think I'm even a third through the main story either. Damn you miscellanious objectives and random sidequests!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

MY NEW FAV RANDOM OCCURRENCE  


I swear to god this had to be scripted  

Naked man running towards me with a massive ebony battleaxe screaming "FOR THE EMPIRE " and then he takes a right turn into the forest and runs off to nowhere. 



mfw this happened  ..................................


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

I dont think I'll ever get past level 30. No motivation to play with weapons or any different kind of magic. Anyway the Solitude part is cleared, now to clear the rest.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 22, 2011)

I was fighting a Dragon last night and it flee the battle. I'm sad.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

100 Destruction. The end of all fire spell, Fire Storm, looks highly unimpressive. Actually going to try it in a middle of a city right now.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

hmmm I guess its passable for what it does


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I was fighting a Dragon last night and it flee the battle. I'm sad.



Twice I've fought a dragon and it crash landed on the edge of a cliff, scrambling to get up. I would run over and it old start to slide down the mountain, so I slide down the mountain with it, hacking away as it snaps at me until I absorb his soul like Shang Tsung.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I was fighting a Dragon last night and it flee the battle. I'm sad.


Same here,i even chased down it firing arrows 


And this shield is just.....


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Why do I keep remaking characters?! I think I have a disease.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAnQQcIncq0&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

> If you travel out to Stendarr's Beacon in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, at the south-eastern most point on the map, you may find yourself stumbling across a mysterious, yet strangely beautiful and inviting path to seemingly nowhere, tucked away in a narrow ravine serving as a passage towards an archway with an open gate into the great wide unknown.
> 
> The real mystery is in how much effort Bethesda has put into the area beyond the open gate, which is inaccessible thanks to the always annoying gaming trope that is the invisible wall. An industrious Finnish Skyrim player has managed to look past the invisible wall though, thanks to some console commands on the PC version, unearthing something quite interesting in the process.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 22, 2011)

So much harder fighting dragons as a Khajit then it was a Breton.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> MY NEW FAV RANDOM OCCURRENCE
> 
> 
> I swear to god this had to be scripted
> ...



For me, I was on the road when out of nowhere, a random thief pickpocket me and slipped in a enchanted Orc Mace, just for him to say that for me to hold on to it and he walked off while still crouching. It was so out of left field that me and my cousin were just like WTF? 

Then a minute later some guys were getting attacked and one guy came up to me, happen to me the guy who got robbed. He asked me if I seen someone pass by, I was like "nope" and I left with the mace. 

This fucking game. 



Krory said:


> Why do I keep remaking characters?! I think I have a disease.



Just how many fucking characters did you even make?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 22, 2011)

WTFFFFFFFFFF. I go back to my home in Solitude to stash my shit only to find every thing scattered all over the floor and off the shelves and tables.


----------



## mootz (Nov 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __



links            ?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Interesting. 

I'm looking forward to the DLC in the future. I'm just gonna head on over to Morrowind with some console commands


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 22, 2011)

mootz said:


> links            ?


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Just how many fucking characters did you even make?



Nine. Ten. Eleven. Somewhere in there. Still need to really try a Khajiit and Argonian, though.




Awesome said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the DLC in the future. I'm just gonna head on over to Morrowind with some console commands



Bethesda's talk of DLC for Skyrim sounded promising, as minute as it was.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> Its a bit disappointing how the thieves guild is way more developed than the other two. It has more quests too, which sucks because the majority of them are sneaking around, breaking into homes and stealing stuff you dont need. In other worlds - boring.



Which other two? The college and dark brotherhood quest line are both interesting and just as long as the thieves guild line.

I think the dark brotherhood was most awesome of all 



Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __



ME and a friend were discussing possible DLC in the future and this is one of the ideas that came up and if it's true then I think I'm gonna cry. But of course we won't have a DLC for quite some time


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Which other two? The college and dark brotherhood quest line are both interesting and just as long as the thieves guild line.
> 
> I think the dark brotherhood was most awesome of all



There's 11 main quests for the Thieves' Guild. 9 for the College. I'm not sure how many little radiant missions or other things for the College, I could only get two, but the Thieves' Guild has three for Devlin, four from Vex, then the four quests that lead to becoming the Thieves' Guild master (which is wonderful since it's the only one where you have to actually work towards becoming the head of something and not just conveniently bring about the death of the leader and take their place like the College and Companions).

College and Companions can be easily both done in the same day. Ridiculously short and unsatisfying. Main bonus of the Companions quest is getting Aela as a follower and potential spouse


----------



## The Boss (Nov 22, 2011)

Lmao said:


> Same here,i even chased down it firing arrows
> 
> 
> And this shield is just.....


wtf.. is that for real? 



Krory said:


> Twice I've fought a dragon and it crash landed on the edge of a cliff, scrambling to get up. I would run over and it old start to slide down the mountain, so I slide down the mountain with it, hacking away as it snaps at me until I absorb his soul like Shang Tsung.


Sounds so beautiful.


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2011)

The fuckery is this. How could they fit all this shit on one disk


----------



## Bleach (Nov 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> There's 11 main quests for the Thieves' Guild. 9 for the College. I'm not sure how many little radiant missions or other things for the College, I could only get two, but the Thieves' Guild has three for Devlin, four from Vex, then the four quests that lead to becoming the Thieves' Guild master (which is wonderful since it's the only one where you have to actually work towards becoming the head of something and not just conveniently bring about the death of the leader and take their place like the College and Companions).
> 
> College and Companions can be easily both done in the same day. Ridiculously short and unsatisfying. Main bonus of the Companions quest is getting Aela as a follower and potential spouse



I found the college quest to be cool :/. Like the whole story behind the Eye and whatnot. But you don't really work towards being guild leader of the thieves guild. You are pretty much handed it when you finish the quests just like everything else.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 22, 2011)

So I just proved my courage and became a Companion...how do I become a werewolf? is it worth being one?


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

Vino said:


> So I just proved my courage and became a Companion...how do I become a werewolf? is it worth being one?



You just have to do the quest line for the Companions, in one of the quests you are asked to become a werewolf.  I wouldn't say that it is worth it but you should decide for yourself.




> Beast Form: (Skyrim) The Werewolf can transform into beast form for up to 2.5 minutes, which increases by 30 seconds if the werewolf feeds. Note- you may only feed upon the corpses of playable races. Falmer, for example, are inedible. Use caution when using the Beast Form in certain dungeons.
> 
> Durability: Werewolves are very tough, and have a resistance to normal human weapons. However, they are highly vulnerable to Silver and Daedric weapons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alien (Nov 22, 2011)

Just find out stuff for yourself Vino. It's more fun that way.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

Yup, Thieves Guild and Dark Brotherhood seem to be way more developed than the College and Companions. So the game basically wants you to be a nasty piece of work, which is fine by me BUT I noticed one of the rules of the thieves - no killing or something like that which gets one big FUCK YOU from me. 

Latest bullshit: I chose the Empire and wiped out Ulfric. So today I decided to visit one of the Stormcloak's camps. One shotted every soldier but couldnt kill the general. Will not rant about how little sense this makes(every imperial officer told me to kill every Stormcloack I see and eliminate their camps in the hills) and just say CHEERS!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> BUT I noticed one of the rules of the thieves - no killing or something like that which gets one big FUCK YOU from me.



They're thieves, not the Dark Brotherhood


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

But why would they care if someone dies? No, these thieves are some sort of gentlemen and this doesnt stay well with me at all. Of course they still give me derogatory remarks no matter how powerful I am but I am getting used to this one.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 22, 2011)

Being a werewolf is pretty advantegous. 100% resistance to disease and a pretty powerful form.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 22, 2011)

My BF and I are playing a on the 360 and PC respectively and I came to find some differences on the way the whole Civil War is affecting the main quest. For example, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 In my game, I haven't done anything about the Civil War, my character staying neutral and just killing those who stand on my way to save Skyrim. When the Truce talks start, Ulfric was a good for nothing jerk.

My boyfriend, on the other hand, had joined the Stormcloacks from the start and had already replaced the Jarl at Whiterun when he got to that part. In his game, Tullius was the jerk.


Heh, also, when they were all together siting in the table and asked me the first time what I had to say about all that mess, I was disappointed I didn't have "ehem... *FUS RO DAH*!" as an answer, killing them all. Delphine included. That _bitch_, asking me to kill my only dragon friend.  Fuck her to Oblivion.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> *But why would they care if someone dies? No, these thieves are some sort of gentlemen and this doesnt stay well with me at all.* Of course they still give me derogatory remarks no matter how powerful I am but I am getting used to this one.



It's not out of morailty, it's because it's bad for business. You don't wanna kill potential customers.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

What potential customers? From my understanding they have the whole city in their grip. Plus on the "business" missions they sent me on it was ok to kill the target. The big speech during the initiation was void and a sad attempt to make them look good.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> What potential customers? From my understanding they have the whole city in their grip. Plus on the "business" missions they sent me on it was ok to kill the target. The big speech during the initiation was void and a sad attempt to make them look good.



They're not paid to kill people. Imagine if you hired someone to steal a vase from your next door neighbours and they went inside and butchered them all... Not really ideal is it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2011)

Doctor said:


> They're not paid to kill people. Imagine if you hired someone to steal a vase from your next door neighbours and they went inside and butchered them all... Not really ideal is it?



Steal that same vase, they or someone walks into shop and you charge the vase at double the original price it's worth and do so ad nauseum.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

ITT: Rios doesn't understand the purpose of the Thieves' Guild and no one is surprised.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I found the college quest to be cool :/. Like the whole story behind the Eye and whatnot. But you don't really work towards being guild leader of the thieves guild. You are pretty much handed it when you finish the quests just like everything else.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Companions and College, it's "inherited" when the current leader conveniently dies. Even when Mercer dies, you don't become the Guild leader of the Thieves' Guild. You still have to do all of the quests to spread the name of the Thieves' Guild, earn the trust of your clientele, and spread their influence throughout all of Skyrim.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 22, 2011)

Just finally got my smithing to 100, and crafted a full set of Dragonscale armor, then upgraded it to Legendary. Went from 249 armor to 415. I don't even have many light armor perks, so this will go way higher. Also upgraded the Chillrend to legendary. 67 damage, +25 frost, + a 2 second stun. Only thing stronger is my Firiniel's Bow when I am using glass arrows or better.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a shame most Light Armor looks like complete garbage.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 22, 2011)

Want to spoiler this? I can't say I appreciate being spoilered by the Thieve's Guild when I have been waiting to do it for my stealth playthrough (current)


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Want to spoiler this? I can't say I appreciate being spoilered by the Thieve's Guild when I have been waiting to do it for my stealth playthrough (current)



There. Want to unquote it? 

For some reason I find myself more drawn to the Imperial race than anything.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 22, 2011)

Can do


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

My apologies, but at least there wasn't many grand spoilers.  You still have a LOT more to look forward to in the Thieves' Guild quest. Only one I don't mind doing again and again (Companions I do again solely for either Aela or Werewolf form).

I think I might take a little bit of a break from the game and try to really think out a solid character from an RP standpoint.  Would require some research.


----------



## 115 (Nov 22, 2011)

Was loving this game until about 30 minutes ago 

Now stuck in Jorrvaskr because everytime I try to exit to whiterun, it just freezes my console on the loading screen. Time to start a new character until a patch comes out I guess.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's a shame most Light Armor looks like complete garbage.



Dark brotherhood armor: Awesome
Thieves guild armor: decent
Nightingale armor: awesome
Dragonscale armor: awesome

The majority of stuff you craft is hideous though. Chillrend and Nightingale Blade are my favorite weapons so far. That and the Mace of Molag Bal, so great for smashing people and filling soul gems.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> ITT: Rios doesn't understand the purpose of the Thieves' Guild and no one is surprised.



Oh come on, they pulled this "we serve a higher being and thats why we are more noble than the other scum" shit out of their ass and you know it 



> They're not paid to kill people. Imagine if you hired someone to steal a vase from your next door neighbours and they went inside and butchered them all... Not really ideal is it?



Thats a psycho bitch. Killing a witness is however perfectly fine, although a bit sloppy.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Dragonscale looks like garbage. Not as bad as the Dragon plate armor. Glass is shit. Leather is okay. Hide and Studded are almost identical. All the fur and Forsworn armor is just fanservice for female characters. Any LA character might as well just join the DB for good looking stuff.


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2011)

Steel plate armor is cool betch.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2011)

Loldragonscale.

Daedric lets you go Sauron up in this mother.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 22, 2011)

Muk said:


> you just noticed that?
> 
> i've been doing that since day 1



Well yeh, because my usual routine has been the run-up-and-stab-them approach 

Just recently starting really playing around w/ the world, seeing what i could do, ect


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2011)

Rios is Martyns twin brother?


----------



## tgre (Nov 22, 2011)

oh lawds

Ebony armor is awesome

/very much behind on Skyrim gameplay

I'm level 31, but fucking RL keeps getting in the way of my Skyrimming.

Ah well

Just got Azura's Star. Instead of giving it to Nelacor I defeated Malyn Veran and kept it for myself

Any idea what happens if you give the star to Nelacor instead of bringing it to the Shrine?

I'm curious but I never explored the other outcome.

Also my only issue with the PS3 version IS THE LAG

FUCKING LAG IN SOME PLACES

It's not so bad, I just have to stand still for like 5 seconds and it fixes itself. But in some places its frustrating. I'll be versing a massive group of people and enter a new area and then suddenly LAG. And I don't have the 5 seconds to correct as I'm smashing people with my dual-wielded glass mace/waraxe combination


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Uh, so I just arrived at Solitude and they're trying to execute this Roggvir guy. Is there any way I can save him? I went onto the platform and they started attacking me.
> 
> edit: Found out that it's impossible to do so. Poor sod.



Yeah, I saved him once, by killing all of the hostiles before they could one-shot him, but then after 15 seconds, he looked at me and just dropped dead.  Amusing, but unsatisfying.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 22, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> oh lawds
> 
> Ebony armor is awesome
> 
> ...



You get the Black Soul gem version of it. You can trap human souls in there and it is always a grand soul.

You chose the wrong option


----------



## tgre (Nov 22, 2011)

Ah well, I don't mind

I'm taking out Draugr Overlord's like they're my bitches and filling my Azura's star with Grand Souls anyway :<

I'm a happy duckling.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

My research has failed me and I still can't figure out a character.


----------



## tgre (Nov 22, 2011)

Definitely rolling either a Khajit or an Argonian on my next playthrough

There's just something about looking like a Raptor and busting people to bits which is just too good to pass up.

Also I want to know what all the fuss is about regarding the Khajit's no-weapon melee.

I want to test if it really is as strong as people make it out to be


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2011)

Everybody is higher level than me even though I am sure I've completed more


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2011)

I just got to level 36, but thats just cause i have leveled up in almost every class there is


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't think I've gotten to level 30 since I keep restarting.

This time I want to do something more RP-oriented but I'm having trouble deciding.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> I don't think I've gotten to level 30 since I keep restarting.
> 
> This time I want to do something more RP-oriented but I'm having trouble deciding.



Flip a coin.


----------



## Utz (Nov 22, 2011)

I've had to endure no Skyrim from last Friday until sometime next week .____. . Came home for Thanksgiving break, but left Xbox at school since I had a shit ton of work to do over break. Best way to avoid playing Skyrim I guess xD. 

But once I get back, shit is on


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Flip a coin.



But if I do that and am not satisfied, I'll still restart.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

Utz, I haven't played Skyrim since last Wednesday. 



Krory said:


> But if I do that and am not satisfied, I'll still restart.



Might as well keep restarting until you are satisfied.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Might as well keep restarting until you are satisfied.



That's what I intend to do.  A thief character is fun but I need a reason for him/her (most likely her) to bother with the civil war of morons and embracing destiny.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

> A thief character is fun but I need a reason for him/her (most likely her) to bother with the civil war of morons and embracing destiny.



One can always invent a back-story for a character, pretend that your character was either traumatized by the Empire or was rescued by the Empire from a Thalmor attack as a child.  Either one would be enough for a character to take part in the civil war.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

I cannot "" hard enough at those pics :33


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

Im contracting the Matty disease  



Im playing as my mage and i REALLY am wanting to start over now


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> One can always invent a back-story for a character, pretend that your character was either traumatized by the Empire or was rescued by the Empire from a Thalmor attack as a child.  Either one would be enough for a character to take part in the civil war.



I suppose but I would want more than that. As an aspiring writer that'll probably never actually be a writer, I need so much more depth.




Fiona said:


> Im contracting the Matty disease
> 
> 
> 
> Im playing as my mage and i REALLY am wanting to start over now



I've must've passed it on to you... somehow... my apologies.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

> I suppose but I would want more than that. As an aspiring writer that'll probably never actually be a writer, I need so much more depth.



I believe that keep a main character's back-story simple is the best course of action in an action fantasy world like Skyrim.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> I've must've passed it on to you... somehow... my apologies.



see i knew something was fishy when i woke up with no clothes on  



















 


Any ideas on who i should be? i kinda wannabe a stealthy assassin. What human race should i pick?


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I believe that keep a main character's back-story simple is the best course of action in an action fantasy world like Skyrim.



I suppose. Not necessarily too in-depth, but alas...




Fiona said:


> see i knew something was fishy when i woke up with no clothes on



I swear, I was only... I just... I got nothing.




> Any ideas on who i should be? i kinda wannabe a stealthy assassin. What human race should i pick?



I see a lot of people say Breton for everything because of their Magic resistance. Me? I love playing Imperials for some reason. Even though I can't seem to make any of them smile - they all look so angry. But alas...


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

> I suppose. Not necessarily too in-depth, but alas...



It's understandable, writers will be writers.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

I think too much. I want my character to have purpose beyond destiny. This ain't a bloody JRPG!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

so... which is the hottest chick that you can marry in this game? I have been making a search.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

ysalda in whiterun is cute


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

I complete agree with you on that, I hate it when destiny makes the decisions for a protagonist.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> ysalda in whiterun is cute



Ysolda is my first choice. And it fits since she wants to be a trader, and when you marry your spouse opens a shop. So it just works. That aspect doesn't fit some of the others like my other top two (Aela the Huntress of the Companions and Mjoll the Lioness in Riften). I might consider Lydia, but the game won't let me because of a glitch and the Carlotta marriage was apparently removed but can still be done on PC. Lydia sounds too snide sometimes, anyway.

And no Thieves' Guilds members are marriable... shame, I wanted Sapphire. 

Muiri of Markarth looks nice, and Sylgja of Shor's Stone would do nicely as well.

Other viable options could include the other female housecarls, Jordis the Sword-Maiden (Solitude) and Iona (Riften). Windhelm and Markarth give you male housecarls.




Eternal Goob said:


> I complete agree with you on that, I hate it when destiny makes the decisions for a protagonist.



Becoming awesome on pure skill is one thing (unless you're sixteen like 8/10 JRPGs), but when it's your DESTINY becomes a little tedious.

And at first I felt a bit... wrong... being a Dragonborn while not being a Nord but I'm liking the idea now - especially as an Imperial.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

I once saw someone posting a video here where an npc wouldnt shut it's mouth. It kept saying 'we dont want you here, go away'
She was hot, well she seemed from that video lol.

Imo, I wold marry sapphire, maybe Ill wait for a dlc where she becomes available. Gotta suggest it or ask it on bethesda.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 22, 2011)

man that reminds me of this one NPC I saw before I was leaving and she was probably the best looking one in the game that I saw so far. I forgot her name though or where she is.. It started with an H and went something like "Hokr"... I don't remember


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Are you sure it wasn't a hooker?

The one NPC I want is Ingun Black-Briar from Riften. Alchemist chica FTW.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

hmm does the pc version gives you xbox live achievements too? like the pc fallout and dawn of war?
I think I may be able to marry sapphire lol.


----------



## Hana (Nov 22, 2011)

Spoilers for Dark Brotherhood, Companions, Thieves Guild, and College of Winterhold.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I really wish I had a choice on whether I become the leader of each of these groups. Brynjolf is a perfect leader of the Thieves Guild. Tolfdir would be a fantastic Archmage. I know Kodlak's journal said that no one but the Dragonborn has the personality to effectively lead the Companions, but I disagree. Vilkas would be just fine. 

The exception is the Dark Brotherhood of course. I mean I'm the freaking Listener...Lucien never lets me forget that. 

That is my only complaint today; back to collecting crimson nirnroot. I love Black Reach. :33


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

so... will there be dlc?


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

@Hana: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Part of the problem with Brynjolf seemed to be the desire. He seemed "tired" of the game and more content to let someone else do the work but with that stagnant point of view in a place of leadership, it could drag things down worse than even Mercer did. Besides, with everything the character had done for the Guild, it seems more appropriate than the happenstance bullcrap that happened in the College and Companions. Only good thing from the Companions are marrying Aela the Huntress, and if you're Heavy, the Wolf Armor. Skyforge ain't bad either for a little while.

I'd like the Dark Brotherhood thing more if it wasn't so destiny-laden.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> so... will there be dlc?



Supposedly. Previously, Bethesda said they "learned their lesson" or some such from the Fallout DLC and decided that instead of many "small" DLCs like they did with 3 and New Vegas, which they feel overworked them, they'll do fewer much larger DLCs.

I also posted some speculation on the interwebs about DLC in Morrowind and the likes since apparently since landmarks from these areas can be fully viewed and with PC modding, one can access an area that's supposedly in Morrowind where a lot of area is already textured (but does eventually run out).


----------



## Awesome (Nov 22, 2011)

They put the land there but left the details out. It allows for easier DLC making, basically. They don't have to add whole new areas to the map. I wouldn't mind parts of cyrodil or Morrowind. What would be really fantastic: A whole Morrowind DLC. Set in Morrowind


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> hmm does the pc version gives you xbox live achievements too?



Yes, you get the achievements through Steam.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, you get the achievements through Steam.



I think he might be asking if it's a GFWL, which I do not believe so. It won't contribute to actual XBL achievements like, say, Dead Rising 2 or Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 22, 2011)

hoping for free DLC's.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

wait, so after you get married your spouse opens a shop?


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> wait, so after you get married your spouse opens a shop?



Yup. You can buy and sell items with him/her (I'm not sure if all do but it seems most do, even the likes of Aela which is just uncharacteristic).

S/he will also give you profits of 100 gold per every 24 in-game hours.

The spouse always seems to be a "stay at home" type even though some can be followers. Making dinner for you and shit. The only one that truly seems to fit that is Ysolda.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

Krory: 
Fiona: I think so....


----------



## Firaea (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> They put the land there but left the details out. It allows for easier DLC making, basically. They don't have to add whole new areas to the map. I wouldn't mind parts of cyrodil or Morrowind. What would be really fantastic: A whole Morrowind DLC. Set in Morrowind



Or maybe an expansion pack 

Still, it'd be cool if they gave us an entire other area to explore. Hell, I doubt I can even finish exploring Skyrim before I run out of free time to dabble in gaming.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> hoping for free DLC's.



They are called mods.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 22, 2011)

I just got the Kuda bow. Its pretty sweet. Its such a rare drop that the guys at the wiki don't believe it exists, but it does.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok so i hadnt gotten married yet but apparently there are bugs in the ceremony part according to the skyrim wiki such as the dead bodies of previous followers spawning in the church and if your spouse walks out the door before you get to speak with them they will disappear? 


Also what glitch with lydia? 




btw does anyone refer to lydia as carl? 





i do


----------



## Helix (Nov 22, 2011)

Does Skyrim support gay marriages?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just wondering.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

yes it does. 



you and farkas can bump douglies all you want 






/van wilder reference


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Ok so i hadnt gotten married yet but apparently there are bugs in the ceremony part according to the skyrim wiki such as the dead bodies of previous followers spawning in the church and if your spouse walks out the door before you get to speak with them they will disappear?
> 
> 
> Also what glitch with lydia?
> ...



Yeah. I'm not sure how plentiful those glitches are but most seem easily remedied (wait 24-48 hours with the dead body one). I haven't done the marriage yet. Waiting for the perfect moment. 

Lydia will often times not offer you the dialogue option that is required to marry her - this seems to be a 360 only issue. Carlotta of Whiterun has the same issue across all platforms.

I want to like Lydia but she always sounds angry, spiteful, and sarcastic when she says "Sworn to carry your burdens" when you want to trade items with her. Makes me want to cockslap her even though I always play female characters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Also what glitch with lydia?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyCc8wmF8vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

thats my one and ONLY gripe about skyrim. 




the dialogue options with companions  


"You are telling me i get to have a companion that watches my back at every turn that i will grow attached to over time  "



*no backstory, extra dialogue, repetitive sayings while traveling, never able to keep up, appears out of thin air like david mother fucking copperfield at the weirdest ass times*


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Companions were never Bethesda's strong point. Doubt they ever will be.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

maybe they could extra develop those aspects that Fiona mentioned, even if that means to make a more limited number of possible spouses? Like in overlord 2.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

So what did everyone name their characters? And is anyone else thinking too long and hard about "backstory" and such for their characters?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey random stranger you are now my friend and i will allow you to carry my valuables and trust my life to you as you follow directly behind me with your sharp sword  




dont you wanna know who i am? 




Backstory?



Just carry my dragon scales and dragon bones bitch 




/companions in skyrim


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2011)

I just gave it my regular name >.>


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

In all fairness, 80% of them are either mercenaries or thrust upon you for no good reason.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

I named my breton Fiona cause im a Baus at originality like that 



Ive come up with a whole inner story as to why she supports the stormcloaks and why she came to skyrim and who her family was and everything. 



Wow. I just realized how much effort i put into making my characters backstory in my head


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

I have yet to do that because I lack the creativity, probably due to lack of familiarity with the world.

But I can't find myself to join the Stormcloaks since I don't feel like...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Trying to kill Bulgruuf and waging war on Whiterun. I mean, come on... I JUST SAVED THOSE PEOPLE FROM A DRAGON.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

CANT UNSPOIL THE SPOILER


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

That's why it's in a spoiler tag, noob!

Even more reason for me to join the Imperials, since...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The equivalent mission is apparently to PROTECT Whiterun from the ransacking Stormcloaks.




Nevermind that Ulfric is the biggest douchebag of them all. Whereas Elisif just seems awesome. And her personal mission, as little as it is, is one of the most revealing in a way to me.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

/trying to decide if i wanna start off as a breton and just level the hell outta my stealth skills


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

btw whats the best house to buy?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> see i knew something was fishy when i woke up with no clothes on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be an orc.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> btw whats the best house to buy?



Depends. From what I read, Windhelm has the most stuff but... then your home is in Windhelm...

I think Solitude might be bigger overall but don't quite me on that... just Windhelm has more mannequins, racks, plaques, etc.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Also, I'm starting an appreciation fanclub for the Naked Courier.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

/just found a glitch to get breezehome for FREE


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

That glitch actually works for any of the homes.

On a rare occasion, though, it'll cause a glitch where your Housecarl won't recognize you when you first enter (saying things like "I hope you aren't here to cause trouble" or "You shouldn't be here."). Talking to them usually fixes it, though.

Happened to me with Lydia in Breezehome.

I try to buy the homes legit now anyway.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> So what did everyone name their characters? And is anyone else thinking too long and hard about "backstory" and such for their characters?


Breton characters name: Handel(nickname given to main character in Great Expectations)

Breton is my favorite class so its the one where I do everything exactly how I would. Handel is a name I associate with sophistication and intelligence.

Khajit's characters name: Felix Felicis

Based off of my roommates cats name which comes from the liquid luck potion in Harry Potter.

I think a good deal about backstory for my characters. Helps to immerse yourself into the character which makes the game a lot more fun, at least for me.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm looking at Roman names for my Imperial character. Valeria and Ursula are both tempting.  Or Ursina.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

I am an imperial, havent given much tough on my backstory, altough which one would you side on? The imperials or the stormcloacks?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

/yay i gets free house 



matty: everyone can do that  




/


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

welp i guess there is no stalling. 





im gonna go make my mage assassin


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> welp i guess there is no stalling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the creation of my new Imperial character there and sitting. I might tweak it here or there. I'm disappointed at the war paint options, the female seems greatly limited to the male and the male seems better over all. Took me a minute to realize, too, that apparently races have different war paints.  But I think I settled on the name Ursina.

I wonder how many people made Orcs with white hand war paint.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome if Cyrodiil end as DLC ,i hope it have Oblivion OST whit a few more original music.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2011)

My friend made his guy look like gandalf


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> My friend made his guy look like gandalf



Sean Bean lookalike is the way to go.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> thats my one and ONLY gripe about skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are the little things that add flavour to a game. It's quite disappointing indeed to have Lydia go "Is that one of the old ruins?" right after I completed it and left it. Like, hello, I just brought you in there and you're asking me that question. 

IMO, quality > quantity. Reduce the number of companions/spouses, but make the ones available quality. That'd have been way better IMO.



Krory said:


> I have yet to do that because I lack the creativity, probably due to lack of familiarity with the world.
> 
> But I can't find myself to join the Stormcloaks since I don't feel like...
> 
> ...



This is the main thing holding me back from joining the Stormcloaks. The racism too, but I can more or less tolerate that because the Imperials are fucking assholes IMO.

But Jarl Balgruuf is my favourite Jarl of the towns I've been to. I can't bring myself to betray him, so chances are that I'll join the Imperials. :/

Still, I want to fucking kill the Thalmor.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> Sean Bean lookalike is the way to go.



They should make it so regardless of story, you will die sometime during the main quest, if you look like Sean Bean.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 22, 2011)

I joined the Imperials. The Stormcloaks are nords and all. In a city (forgot which one, Windhelm or Riften) they treated dark elves pretty badly. Plus their reason for starting a war was pretty stupid.

Not to mention, a revolution would pretty much topple the balance of Skyrim. A sudden change in government can't be safe. Especially with the Thalmor right at their doorstep. Just my take on joining which side 

Although what I did in the Dark Brotherhood totally contradicts my words


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 23, 2011)

Started a new character which is a lfemale Breton character. I'm focusing on Restoration, One Handed and Conjuration atm.
So I just got the saviors hide (btw it looks pretty damn good on a female character, but is pretty revealing) and a while before that the Masque of Clavicus Vile. 
Just played as a werewolf for the first time, and boy is it awesome. I love the knockback effect from the brute strength the hits have. Also werewolf form when sprinting is incredibly fast. I became a vampire before becoming a werewolf but the werewolf ritual cures your vampirism if anyone is interested with that information.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2011)

Imperials, Stormcloaks, Thalmor, and whatever else is left.

In my eyes, they are all assholes 

Anyone else feel this way? I should be ruling Skyrim. I'm leader of the Thieves Guild, College of Winterhold, the Dark Brotherhood, the Companions and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



killed the fucking emporer


. Plus I'm Dragonborn and rid the area of the greatest evil.

I should own this damn continent.


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2011)

> In my eyes, they are all assholes
> 
> Anyone else feel this way? I should be ruling Skyrim.



Yes, I wanted to create my own empire in Skyrim.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 23, 2011)

Since my assassin has been coming along nicely, I decided to make an Orc warrior. All about heavy armor and splitting heads. Named him Gor Gor.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2011)

Sooooo...

Has anybody figured out whats special about the priest masks?


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Sooooo...
> 
> Has anybody figured out whats special about the priest masks?




*Spoiler*: __ 



If you collect all eight masks and the wooden mask and bring them to Labyrinthian and place them in a proper location you'll be able to obtain a 9th mask that has some awesome abilities.



> When the wearer is low on health, there is a chance that the mask will knock back enemies, heal the wearer and any nearby allies, and grant a fire cloak for a brief time.
> 
> On very rare occasions, the mask will summon a spectral Dragon Priest to come to your aid. Both effects activate the same way.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2011)

So i take it the spoiler button mysteriously disapeared from your view, eg? 

Thats WHY i didnt put that down in the first place. If people wanted to know, i was gonna spoiler tag it.


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> So i take it the spoiler button mysteriously disapeared from your view, eg?
> 
> Thats WHY i didnt put that down in the first place. If people wanted to know, i was gonna spoiler tag it.



It does seem to have disappeared.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, I read it before it was tagged... Think I'll have to avoid this thread for my own enjoyment of the game.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Unfortunately, I read it before it was tagged... Think I'll have to avoid this thread for my own enjoyment of the game.



You see, EG?!

This.. this is why we cant have nice members in our thread. You ruined it for this guy (gal?) 

All your fault 

Now go throw yourself from the top of high hrothgar as repentence


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2011)

It was only about an item, I didn't reveal any awesome storyline spoiler.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was only about an item, I didn't reveal any awesome storyline spoiler.



SHUSH!

Up the 7 thousand and 1 steps with you! NAO!

the 7001'st step being the running jump you take from the top as punishment


----------



## Firaea (Nov 23, 2011)

>has been spoilt on 21398341289 occasions

>doesn't care


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> >has been spoilt on 21398341289 occasions
> 
> >doesn't care



Ssssh. Trying to get EG to take the plunge. Work up a betting racket on what he hits on his way down 

3:1 odds that he hits a wolf or goat.

5:1 odds that he lands on one of the hunters hanging around the trail up.

7:1 odds he lands on a frostsabre

16:1 odds he lands on a dragon, and gets one last dragonsoul before he dies from the internal bleeding and fall trauma


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2011)

I won't be taking any plunge. 

UI modifications are progressing pretty well.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pIQLZsB5nfU[/YOUTUBE]
Prettyyy​


----------



## Fiona (Nov 23, 2011)

so has anyone....




Taken the Bards leap? 




Bought the manor in solitude? 





Figured out what level Ebony armor appears at (i started over) 





Tried killing an entire town? 





come across a random farmer on a lonely road and NOT killed them?


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2011)

I killed a whole town. Wasnt satisfying at all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2011)

Rios said:


> I killed a whole town. Wasnt satisfying at all.



Was it because you couldn't kill the children?


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2011)

No. While I was killing the guards the civilians were just standing there calling me a murderer. Once I was finished they had their old lines of dialogue, like nothing happened. Totally ruined my mood, in this game you have to kill what you are intended to kill otherwise it sucks.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 23, 2011)

Of two handed weapons which do you guys prefer? Looking at the 3 skills:

_Attacks with greatswords have a 10% chance of doing critical damage (+5% per additional rank)

Attacks with warhammers ignore 25% of armor (+25% per additional rank)

Attacks with battle axes cause extra bleeding damage (Additional ranks raise the bleeding damage)
_


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2011)

Talking about killing, the game is nice enough to keep track of it. So show me your stats, guys. Here is my sheet as a 30 level character


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2011)

Fiona said:


> so has anyone....
> 
> Bought the manor in solitude?
> 
> ...



..........


----------



## YndimyHalda (Nov 23, 2011)

I guess the villagers tactic worked then?
(ACT IS IF EVERYTHING IS NORMAL AND HIS BLOODLUST WILL CALM DOWN, TRUST ME IVE SEEN THIS IN CYRODIIL)


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 23, 2011)

Dawnbreaker is badass


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2011)

Its a rather weak sword. Only two magic attributes and especially effective only against undead.........not worth it


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

Dawnbreaker is, indeed, pretty boss.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

It's shitty, but it looks cool.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

"Waaah. Waaah. I can't kill kids. Waaaah. Waaaah."


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 23, 2011)

Guys what's a good  way to level up Enchanting? I have close to 100 blacksmith already, and am thinking of maxing that next. It will help me level since  I want my Nightingale armor to be the best possible when I get it.



> Tried killing an entire town?
> 
> If you cant kill the brats, whats the point?



Mod, it. Although after the first Rampage it losses it's novelty, still it felt right killing that kid who starts the DB questline, he could only grow up to be a threat to society.


----------



## kuta uzumaki (Nov 23, 2011)

wow what a whats with all this bullcrap bullllcrappppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 23, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Imperials, Stormcloaks, Thalmor, and whatever else is left.
> 
> In my eyes, they are all assholes
> 
> ...



You'll never be emperor, though I suppose getting some really fancy position could happen Ala Shivering Isles. Cause really at that point you could Cyrodiil Emperor really, I mean leader of all Organizations, friend of all City rulers, and Deity.


Also the Blades in this game are Dicks too, I'd hope'd they'd at least be the bro's they were in previous games.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys what's a good  way to level up Enchanting? I have close to 100 blacksmith already, and am thinking of maxing that next. It will help me level since  I want my Nightingale armor to be the best possible when I get it.



I went to the clothes store shop in Solitude, and bought all the cheap shit. Then fast traveled from Markarth to Whiterun, buying soul gems from the court mages, and also the Winterhold college there's a guy who sells gems too. If you aren't super rich you can just buy all the empty gems. 

And lastly if you have conjuration just use a bound weapon and go killing random animals in the world to fill the gems. It took me about 4 hours.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Mod, it. Although after the first Rampage it losses it's novelty, still it felt right killing that kid who starts the DB questline, he could only grow up to be a threat to society.



The old lady deserves it - even Maul agrees with this. She is a cruel, spiteful, verbally and emotionally (and for all we know physically) abusive cunt. I slit her throat with great pleasure.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 23, 2011)

Also the first thing people need to mod when/if it becomes possible is killing of Quest important NPC's and just having some understudy say their lines.

Anyone who thinks the understudy from Balders gate wasn't great should just leave now.


----------



## Hana (Nov 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also the Blades in this game are Dicks too, I'd hope'd they'd at least be the bro's they were in previous games.



I know! I thought if one group was going to have my back it would be the Blades, but NOOOOOOOOO. They want me to kill


*Spoiler*: __ 



Paarthurnax. My fucking ally.




I thought protecting me no matter what is in their damn code.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> The old lady deserves it - even Maul agrees with this. She is a cruel, spiteful, verbally and emotionally (and for all we know physically) abusive cunt. I slit her throat with great pleasure.



Never said she wasn't a bitch. I killed her with Lightning, resurrected her with console, killed her again.

It's just that dudes an Orphan and will likely worship the brotherhood till adulthood where he'll join them. And I don't like the brotherhood very much.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Never said she wasn't a bitch. I killed her with Lightning, resurrected her with console, killed her again.
> 
> It's just that dudes an Orphan and will likely worship the brotherhood till adulthood where he'll join them. And I don't like the brotherhood very much.



Or he can finally get on with his life and make something of himself without the worry of what the old twat will do to him. Afterall, it's not like everyone that contracts the DB joins them.


----------



## Tengu (Nov 23, 2011)

Did you guys join or destroy the dark brotherhood?


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 23, 2011)

So, here I am: dragonslayer, dragonborn, archmage, and master of the companions. Here I am failing an intimidation check on a low level thieves' guild lackey when I just want some information about some old geezer he (probably) has no personal connection to. There goes my willing suspension of disbelief, and much of my enjoyment as I must do some mildly harmful pranks before he'll give me any info on the old man.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Of two handed weapons which do you guys prefer? Looking at the 3 skills:
> 
> _Attacks with greatswords have a 10% chance of doing critical damage (+5% per additional rank)
> 
> ...



Warhammers are the best versus human opponents, which are the only ones who use armor. Battle-axes are meh, IMO, and sword crits are generally negligible.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Warhammers are the best versus human opponents, which are the only ones who use armor. Battle-axes are meh, IMO, and sword crits are generally negligible.



Nope.

The higher the chance a sword crits,the higher the chance the "Decapitate" perk goes off and one-shots the humanoid opponent.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2011)

I've killed most of the Silver-Bloods.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Nov 23, 2011)

I can kill everyone i want and get away with it, with that said.. I do unofficially rule the continent. Since nobody else can do the same as i.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 23, 2011)

How does one kill a giant or a mammoth? they stomp me in 2 hits...also I hate that creature that poisons the other animals and make them attack me. It has flies flying around it and its green.


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2011)

> How does one kill a giant or a mammoth?



I think that it's best to attack it from  range with either magic or arrows, find a location that they can't get to easily like a bunch of rocks and start attacking them.



Having a shield spell/enchanted item would be of some help as well.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 23, 2011)

Rios said:


> Its a rather weak sword. Only two magic attributes and especially effective only against undead.........not worth it



I realized that, but it still looks badass 

Doing the Thieves Guild right now. Loving the change in the atmospheretoo. In Oblivion, the Thieves Guild took a more Robin Hood-esque role (was still fantastic), but now it's more like the Thugs Guild 

Maven Black-Briar is a bitch. I hope I get to paint my blade with her blood when this is all over


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2011)

Or maybe she is too important to die like its case with most named character.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 23, 2011)

so i cast fury on a rabbit


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 23, 2011)

Married Mjoll and gave her an awesome armor but she's always taking her off. What's wrong with this woman, god damn it.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 23, 2011)

As a PS3 owner, I would like to ask any others here who've played it: Is the PS3 version really as broken as I've been hearing?

When I go on Bethesda Forum, the PS3 Skyrim section is a rage-fest, and is glaringly lacking the specific-addressed announcement Bethesda has given the Xbox and PC sections, as if they're now trying to pretend it doesn't exist or something. (I'm even more disturbed, the deeper I dig, at thoroughly the PS3 version was withheld from even game reviewers prior to the release day...) The worst part is that the number of pissed-off players just keeps mounting with every passing day since the game was released.

At IGN, the number has already exceeded 20,000, enough to populate a small city, let alone the realm of Skyrim.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 23, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> Married Mjoll and gave her an awesome armor but she's always taking her off. What's wrong with this woman, god damn it.



The same.

Also,what the fuck is the deal with that sissy Aerin following her into my house? 

She's married now dude,get over her.

I think that this is the bug Todd Howard was refering to when he said that his in-game wive cheated on him with a dude..

They still haven't fixed that..


----------



## Jesus (Nov 23, 2011)

Just saw this on youtube... disturbing...

[YOUTUBE]JHvx0l_tVEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

I just want a patch that makes Ingun marriable. My one big beef.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Nov 23, 2011)

No need for patch Krory, there is a console command.

Just have crosshair on the NPC and type "Addtofaction 19809 1"

And there you go.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

YndimyHalda said:


> No need for patch Krory, there is a console command.
> 
> Just have crosshair on the NPC and type "Addtofaction 19809 1"
> 
> And there you go.



Oh wow, you can use console commands on the 360 and PS3 versions?! AMAZING!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 23, 2011)

kuta uzumaki said:


> wow what a whats with all this bullcrap bullllcrappppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2011)

I just bought this.

And am suffering the initial immobilizing fear or not knowing what I want to do with my character.  This always happens; I hate it.  So much.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

I have the same issue, Boskov. I've made countless characters and have been on the character creation screen all day today.

Anyways, here... have a funny:


----------



## Fiona (Nov 23, 2011)

so i am trying to decide between the stormcloas and the legion. 



Ulfric sounds like a real douchebag



The legion are abunch of boyscouts


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 23, 2011)

The Legion is better.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2011)

Went with Stormcloaks during my first playthrough, then I found out Ulfric was an asshole.

I'm siding with the Legion from now on.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2011)

Depends on if you support raping and murdering non-Nords for being racially challenged or not.

If you do, Stomcloaks.

Also if you hate Whiterun.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> I have the same issue, Boskov. I've made countless characters and have been on the character creation screen all day today.
> 
> Anyways, here... have a funny:


----------



## Bleach (Nov 24, 2011)

....I'm home for the holidays but my computer is in my apartment.

I WANNA PLAY


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2011)

Bleach, have some patience.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm asking a serious question here, folks:

Should I wait for the PS3 patch next week before I install, or should I just refund the goddam thing?

There's too much drama on Beth Forums, so I'm trying to get some input from PS3 players who're already engaged.

Thank you.


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2011)

> Should I wait for the PS3 patch next week before I install, or should I just refund the goddam thing?



I know a few people that have yet to have any problems but it'll be best to wait for a patch.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 24, 2011)

Have a bit of a problem guys, on the quest Telrav's Request.

I did this quest around the first few hours I started playing. I killed him before he lead me to his camp, which resulted in the quest not being complete (but remaining in my log). I had no save prior to this and I continued on my way because it frustrated me. I later learned that through the console commands I could type "setstage dunNilheimQST" to fix the quest. However typing in anything that UESP says I should; 0, 10, 20, 30, 100 (which has a finishes checkmark) and 150 do nothing to the quest (though the console has zero issue with this being typed in, as in there are no errors).

Also using "resurrect" or "resurrect 1", while bringing him back to life, does nothing. He merely walks back to where I met him by the bridge, sits back down and he cannot have dialogue initiated with him at any point. I really hate having this 1 quest in my log  There has to be a way to complete it... I should note that I have used setstage before to fix quests and I've ran into issues once typed in properly it at least did something like give me a complete or move the quest forward (though overlapping with the current quest stage at times). I'v also tried to use the console command enable on him since it says it re-adjusts ai? But it didn't seem to work >< Bah! The only quest bug I encountered minus the Nightmare quest in Dawnstar, which I was able to fix by spawning the NPC directly to me and he continued on with the quest (The quest had the same description in the text; "Follow the NPC"), it all worked out fine. But not this one!! Blast this single unfinished quest, it shall haunt me!


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I know a few people that have yet to have any problems but it'll be best to wait for a patch.



Thanks for the reality check. I've especially been hearing that the entire city of Riften's totally fucked, and often anything west of it. 

I'll hang onto it until the end of the month. I have 30 days to return it as long as it's still wrapped, but if Beth can't make it straighten up and fly right by the end of the month, I'll return it, and buy it later, used, if I hear that later patches made the game run at least on par with Oblivion GOTY.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 24, 2011)

Skyrim has already surpassed Oblivion


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> I just want a patch that makes Ingun marriable. My one big beef.



I want to marry sapphire.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> Or he can finally get on with his life and make something of himself without the worry of what the old twat will do to him. Afterall, it's not like everyone that contracts the DB joins them.



Yes except he expressed intent to join them, even if I destroy them that's no guarantee that he won't join them the night mother yet lives/exists.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 24, 2011)

My Nord is probably siding with the stormcloaks. I suppose nothing prevents him from assassinating Ulfric later down the road in a duel with the Thu'um, and becoming High King (or Emperor, or whatever; isn't the PC Talos 2.0 anyway?)


As for the PS3 version, I have experienced no game-breaking bug so far, outside of the annoying lag that started kicking in when my save file reached 6kb. Can be avoided by rebooting, but I sure hope they patch this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 24, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> I'm asking a serious question here, folks:
> 
> Should I wait for the PS3 patch next week before I install, or should I just refund the goddam thing?
> 
> ...



I've yet to run into any form of problems.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2011)

I decided to something unusual for myself and stuck with it; had fun making an Argonian, so I stuck with him.  Gonna make him focus on bows and single handed swords, light armor and crafting with some sneak and lockpick.

Started as a poor orphan in Black Marsh but was outcast as an adult; he's not to sure about all the Legion nonsense and doesn't trust the smoothskins, but always keeps his options open.  He's kind of opportunistic but isn't a murderer, and tries to do the right thing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 24, 2011)

I found a way to level sneak, go to skyforge make sure you are alone, with the blacksmith.

Sneak. Kill him in 1-hit. Rinse repeat. I talked to guards and him and nothing has happened, though I don't know if he'll maybe send thugs but seriously he doesn't even acknowledge being hit so I think it's safe.


----------



## eHav (Nov 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I found a way to level sneak, go to skyforge make sure you are alone, with the blacksmith.
> 
> Sneak. Kill him in 1-hit. Rinse repeat. I talked to guards and him and nothing has happened, though I don't know if he'll maybe send thugs but seriously he doesn't even acknowledge being hit so I think it's safe.



well, i did that right in the turorial area, before opening the first door with a key, the guy with me just stands there waiting for me to open it, and he is unkillable.. backstab him for almost a stealth lvl every hit and voila, easy lvl 60/70 stealth upon reaching the game world. + lvl 7 or so already


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> I'm asking a serious question here, folks:
> 
> Should I wait for the PS3 patch next week before I install, or should I just refund the goddam thing?
> 
> ...



I'm a PS3 player, and I'm about 40 hours in, with a save file size of ~8mb. So far I've only encountered about 3~4 freezes, and the lag can occasionally be quite bad.

But otherwise it's bearable and playable IMO.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2011)

Fiona said:


> so i cast fury on a rabbit



[YOUTUBE]XcxKIJTb3Hg[/YOUTUBE]
"the guy with horns coming outta his helm is Dovakiin hahaha!"-a youtuber


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm like level 8 and I went from being roflstomped by everything to oneshotting everything with a stealth bow-shot.  It really is broken.  

Though, to be fair, I'm fairly weak to just about everything in close quarters.


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm like level 8 and I went from being roflstomped by everything to oneshotting everything with a stealth bow-shot.  It really is broken.
> 
> Though, to be fair, I'm fairly weak to just about everything in close quarters.



Are you playing on Master?


----------



## mootz (Nov 24, 2011)

My most fun I had so far: Super Assassin mode in the place you go to later than starts with an S.

My first trip there, I stroll in like I own the damn place and get attacked by a dragon, dragur scourages and a frost astro-whatever.

I died.

Then I remembered how high my sneak was. I picked apart dragur deathlords, scourges and other manners of beasties in the shadows for like an hour, just to clear out that first area. I was so boss with my time slowing-fast reloading-double power bow.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> Oh wow, you can use console commands on the 360 and PS3 versions?! AMAZING!



Sorry, I was just trying to help.
I dont understand why you would be mean to someone that only means well, but i guess thats your choice.

If you own a JTAG Xbox, there are bounds to be mods so you can marry whoever though, but the chance of you having a JTAG is smaller then a PC.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2011)

Naked said:


> Are you playing on Master?



I think Adept, since that's what the game starts you on.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 24, 2011)

So I just lost two Daedric Greatswords. 

Basically, I was doing a quest where you fight some named draugr who splits in 5 parts and attacks with all of them, but only one is him. Anyways, one of the clones disarmed me as I kill him, and then he FUS RO DAH'd me to the other side of the room, greatsword disappeared completely gone, I beat him and there just wasn't any sign of the sword anywhere. So I made a new one and then had to fight him again at the very end of the quest. SAME EXACT FUCKING THING, sword just gone.

First time I've had to rage quit in forever.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2011)

Is Lydia capable of wearing Dragon Armour? 

'cause if not, I doubt I'm gonna bother getting my smithing to 100.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

Lamb said:


> So I just lost two Daedric Greatswords.
> 
> Basically, I was doing a quest where you fight some named draugr who splits in 5 parts and attacks with all of them, but only one is him. Anyways, one of the clones disarmed me as I kill him, and then he FUS RO DAH'd me to the other side of the room, greatsword disappeared completely gone, I beat him and there just wasn't any sign of the sword anywhere. So I made a new one and then had to fight him again at the very end of the quest. SAME EXACT FUCKING THING, sword just gone.
> 
> First time I've had to rage quit in forever.



I always panic whenever I get disarmed and spend like twenty minutes looking for my weapon again.  Though I've never actually lost it. That blows.


----------



## Alien (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah she is


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think Adept, since that's what the game starts you on.


Switch to Master if you want more of a challenge.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

I want to steal Alien's Dead Space 2 set.


----------



## Alien (Nov 24, 2011)

Go ahead


----------



## Alien (Nov 24, 2011)

Saw this happen ingame earlier. Was pretty epic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az_HMt4kp4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2011)

I just went on an assassination spree throughout whiterun.

Never alerted the guards once.

But Nazeem.

That fucking Nazeem is still taunting me, and from what I can tell, he has no home I can kill him in.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 24, 2011)

Solitutde is one big ass lame town...should I join the Legion?  also I tried a bunch of times to find that headless horseman but he's nowhere to be found....guess its a rare thing to see


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2011)

Vino said:


> Solitutde is one big ass lame town...should I join the Legion?  also I tried a bunch of times to find that headless horseman but he's nowhere to be found....guess its a rare thing to see




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's your call.

Stormcloaks are racist pricks, and the Empire is just a bunch of pricks.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

First Imperials quest is an actual "test."

First Stormcloaks quest is guised as a "test" when really they're just trying to send you off to get out of their way, hence the "Wait, you're still alive?! What the Hell..." response when you return.

...because apparently the Stormcloaks think Ice Wraiths are impossible to kill.


----------



## Alien (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm in love with this song 

(crappy quality since the OST ain't out yet)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u9GTx3g_Ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2011)

Still level 22. Haven't had the chance to play much this week.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> First Imperials quest is an actual "test."
> 
> First Stormcloaks quest is guised as a "test" when really they're just trying to send you off to get out of their way, hence the "Wait, you're still alive?! What the Hell..." response when you return.
> 
> ...because apparently the Stormcloaks think Ice Wraiths are impossible to kill.



That's part of the reason I went Imperials. Stormcloaks are just a bunch of condescending dick heads.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 24, 2011)

My level 37 save file got deleted, sigh. Leveling up a heavy armor/2H Nord.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 24, 2011)

Graeme said:


> My level 37 save file got deleted, sigh. Leveling up a heavy armor/2H Nord.


how did it got deleted?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 24, 2011)

If it was a person, punch them in the face.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's part of the reason I went Imperials. Stormcloaks are just a bunch of condescending dick heads.



I'm going to make Nords to join the Imperials just to spite them.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 24, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> how did it got deleted?





Gnome said:


> If it was a person, punch them in the face.



I have it for the 360, and the autosave just creates tons and tons of files. Either I accidentally did it while deleting old saves, or my brother accidentally did it. I'm usually very careful, so, no idea. It's okay though, 22 on my new character. I honestly got tired of being a stealthy archer, so overpowered.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

I have it for the 360 as well.

It's only ever made 3 at most for me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 24, 2011)

Same.  I actually like how it makes multiple autosaves.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

It's fairly helpful and are better marked than most games where your auto-saves look like just regular save files.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2011)

Beside the imperials/stormcloaks choice are there any other important choices you could make?


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes.

Whether to play or not.


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2011)

Rios said:


> Beside the imperials/stormcloaks choice are there any other important choices you could make?



Who gets what during the peace treaty.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2011)

I choose to........play something else till new content is out


----------



## Bleach (Nov 24, 2011)

Naked said:


> Who gets what during the peace treaty.



That conference was such bullshit. You'd think the dragonborn would have knocked those retards out and told them to shut up and listen >_>


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

ITT: Everyone plays the OP aggressive type.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'm going to make Nords to join the Imperials just to spite them.



I'm seriously considering it too, but my character wants to stay out of their shit as long as possible. She feels actually closer to Whiterun and its Jarl. So if Stormcloaks want to attack my city, they will find a very pissed Dovahkiin at the gates.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

soulnova said:


> I'm seriously considering it too, but my character wants to stay out of their shit as long as possible. She feels actually closer to Whiterun and its Jarl. So if Stormcloaks want to attack my city, they will find a very pissed Dovahkiin at the gates.



Well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



As part of the Stormcloak quest, you're supposed to deliver something to the Jarl of Whiterun in hopes of Whiterun joining the Stormcloaks, but the Jarl declines and ops to side with the Imperial Legion since Ulfric is forcing his hand.

When you return, the next mission is to attack Whiterun to dethrone the Jarl.

If you side with the Imperial Legion at the start, however, the equivalent quest will be to DEFEND Whiterun from Stormcloak bastards.

The only upside is the new Jarl is one of the Grey-Beards, who are pretty cool, if you side with the Stormcloaks and dethrone the Jarl.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 24, 2011)

Dunno if posted but


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 24, 2011)

So I just become the Harbinger of the companions and then married Alea. 

Houses are rather expansive tho


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 24, 2011)

There is one they fear.. in their tongue he is dovakiin..bananadragon born!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2011)

Sure is quite here....


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

People are busy playing.

Actually, I'm working on my new game - deciding between Nord and Imperial and need a name but I got some Imperial names - and watching The Thing... but still.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2011)

Someone needs to make a starwars mod.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 24, 2011)

Just platinumed it, 105 hours..... lol.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 24, 2011)

Just joined the imperial legion. I wish I could keep the jagged crown :'(


----------



## Awesome (Nov 24, 2011)

I should have walked into windhelm with that thing on just to piss off Ulfric.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

Depending on who you are, you just walking into his crapsack of a city/village/tribal gathering of neanderthals would've pissed him off.

Namely if you were a Dunmer. Bosmer. Altmer. Breton. Imperial. Red Guard. Orc. Khajiit. Argonian.

You have a 30/70 chance if you're a Nord.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got this sword. Looks pretty awesome, if i do say so myself


----------



## Akuma (Nov 24, 2011)

LOLOLOL

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE4uzGaQDQg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpLsJGXzFwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2011)

i decided to keep playing my lvl 53 imperial 

didn't feel like putting all the effort into getting from lvl 1 up again 

my mage can rot in a cave until i feel like playing a mage again xD


----------



## Lupin (Nov 25, 2011)

So I just finished the Thieves storyline. Became a Nightingale. Felt like Batman in that armour 

Climbed High Hrothgar. The view was even better at night though.. The scenery looked better in game


----------



## Firaea (Nov 25, 2011)

How the hell do you defeat the Arch Cryomancer dude in Morvunskar? 

I've gotten completely destroyed by him a few times already.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm level 14 Nord

two handed 

Axe of whiterun

Skyforge steel sword

Dwarvwan golden armor

killed 4 dragons so far

Still dies like a bitch when ice shades/saber tooth/etc attack me 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Stelios (Nov 25, 2011)

picked imperial and definitely gonna become a werewolf


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2011)

Vino said:


> I'm level 14 Nord
> 
> two handed
> 
> ...



if you have smithing, you could power level it. buy all the iron ignot/ore and leather and make iron daggers. you power lvl your smithing to 100 and then improve your armor. make some dragon armor and voila saber tooth should be easy peasy


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2011)

I gotta say, my biggest complaint is the voice acting

I swear it feels like theres only 4 voices per gender, and after so long it gets annoying. Whats really bad is I feel the important characters at least should have had unique voices(All the Daedra lords do it seems like which is good, but i dont want to see the Archmage and find out he has generic voice #3)

It didnt bother me at all until recently


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 25, 2011)

Hit level 26 yesterday and went to the Throat of yo mamma the World. 

Solo'd two Dragons and two Dragon Priests easily. It's great how this game starts you off piss weak and eventually allows you to grow in strength subtly until you're no longer afraid of such things as Bears or even Blood Dragons. (Also, dat Dragonbane )

Also on the last quest for the Thieves Guild, but I won't do it until I get my lock-picking to 100 with the Skeleton Key .


*Spoiler*: __ 



It felt amazing to kill that traitorous whore Mercer


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 25, 2011)

Vino said:


> I'm level 14 Nord
> 
> two handed
> 
> ...



You are weak of smithing and small of level.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2011)

Vino said:


> snip



Means you're at an area where the level req is higher than you are. Possibly, also because you done goofed with your perks/armor.


----------



## Rios (Nov 25, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> It's great how this game starts you off piss weak and eventually allows you to grow in strength subtly until you're no longer afraid of such things as Bears or even Blood Dragons. (Also, dat Dragonbane )



Thats what most games do.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 25, 2011)

Rios said:


> Thats what most games do.



I know, but this is the only game where you can kill Dragons and still get fodderized by sabre-cats


----------



## Rios (Nov 25, 2011)

they happen to be faster and better killers in this game world


----------



## mootz (Nov 25, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> I gotta say, my biggest complaint is the voice acting
> 
> I swear it feels like theres only 4 voices per gender, and after so long it gets annoying. Whats really bad is I feel the important characters at least should have had unique voices(All the Daedra lords do it seems like which is good, but i dont want to see the Archmage and find out he has generic voice #3)
> 
> It didnt bother me at all until recently



Its pretty hard to avoid. From what I understand when VA's sign contracts they sign on for three different voices minimum to be used or not at the choice of the video game company. So, in every game, good VA's get used for multiple parts. Taking into account all the countless hours you play in skyrim, its impossible not to notice the same VA over and over. Add to that, the fact that the VA's are doing unnatural accents.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2011)

I killed 6 dragons so far, and that fireball shout doesn't unlock...do I have to do the Beard's quest?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2011)

No no. Go to the Shout powers in the magic menu and unlock it there. It will show you what key/button to press.



I took Chlorphenamine for an allergic reaction. Started to get sleepy at work. Said "Fuck you sleep". Blasting Sons of Skyrim at full volume on my Mp3 player.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2011)

It still tells me that dragon souls are needed, even though I absorbed like 6 of them.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2011)

Are you playing on PC or consoles?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2011)

PC                       .


----------



## Krory (Nov 25, 2011)

Are you actually trying to unlock it or trying to equip it?


----------



## Krory (Nov 25, 2011)

Muk said:


> if you have smithing, you could power level it. buy all the iron ignot/ore and leather and make iron daggers. you power lvl your smithing to 100 and then improve your armor. make some dragon armor and voila saber tooth should be easy peasy



Except that Sabre is leveling WITH you and since your perks are going into Smithing instead of legitimate perks...


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2011)

except that dragon bone plate armor gives you a huge amount of armor. after that you can level up your block and heavy armor by letting yourself get hit by a sabres

there are sabres that are level locked and those that will


----------



## Bleach (Nov 25, 2011)

Vino said:


> It still tells me that dragon souls are needed, even though I absorbed like 6 of them.



Have you talked to Parthunaax yet? I'm pretty sure he gives you all levels of Fire Breath.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 25, 2011)

He only gives you one.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 25, 2011)

So, I'm a nightingale now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not like Dragonborns need to worry about selling their souls anyways...I hope 




Joined the Imperials, and have been assassinating people who support Stormcloaks in every village.

Probably will have zero effect on whether or not Imperials/Stormcloaks control a village.

Going to start Dark Brotherhood quests soon.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2011)

Important question: If I join the Imperials/Dark Guild, would it hurt my place in the companions? 

Also, are dragons limited by number or there are unlimited numbers of them?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2011)

1st question, pretty sure no.

2nd question, unlimited.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2011)

Any fast way to gain smith levels?


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 25, 2011)

Vino said:


> Any fast way to gain smith levels?



Iron Daggers.  Lots and lots of iron daggers.  Just buy the iron from the smith in Whiterun.  She usually restocks every 2 days.  It goes by rather quickly.  You can also turn around and use those daggers for grinding enchanting.


----------



## Krory (Nov 25, 2011)

The Iron Dagger route works though be careful. Most people get fucked hardcore when they powerlevel their Smithing because although they're getting hot armor and weapons, the enemies are leveling with you and you're not spending points in other perks that would normally, say, raise your damage by 20% or armor by 20% or any number of other things.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I know a few people that have yet to have any problems but it'll be best to wait for a patch.





Jesus said:


> As for the PS3 version, I have experienced no game-breaking bug so far, outside of the annoying lag that started kicking in when my save file reached 6kb. Can be avoided by rebooting, but I sure hope they patch this.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I've yet to run into any form of problems.





Wormodragon said:


> I'm a PS3 player, and I'm about 40 hours in, with a save file size of ~8mb. So far I've only encountered about 3~4 freezes, and the lag can occasionally be quite bad.
> 
> But otherwise it's bearable and playable IMO.



Thanks for the reality check. For now, I've decided to hold off opening or installing it until I see what next week's patch does and doesn't do for it. Since the Beth forum was a bunch of drama queens, hopping up and down and spewing venom in ALL CAPS, I figured I'd check in someplace where players _aren't_ foaming at the mouth.

It would seem, according to all I've read, that the biggest problems have less to do with how LONG you've played the game, but more to do with HOW MANY places you've found, quests you've done, and factions you're involved with. A non-spoiler list of the complaints I've heard most:

-Dragon Souls/Shouts fail to unlock

-Progressing the Main Quest to the point that dragons appear seems to destabilize exploration and faction quests

-Groundhog Day glitch in the Stormcloaks quest line

-Showstoppers in the Companions quest line

-The city of Riften is extremely buggy, and can mess with the Thieves Guild quest line, as well as making the overworld west, north/south of it extremely unstable after visiting

-Finding quest items/places before a quest is given to you sometimes makes the quest unable to complete

-Similar screen-breaking glitches around the "You cannot go that way" borders

-Dialogue options or merchant buy/sell options mysteriously disappear, making it impossible to do business, or advance some quests

-The screen lag eventually degenerating into a "flipbook" (as some called it), sometimes going down to single-digit framerates that would embarrass most 1920's film makers

That, and while I find your replies heartening, I guess I'm still a might miffed at how thoroughly Beth covered up the PS3 version, hiding behind the 360 demo/footage before release. 



Krory said:


> The Iron Dagger route works though be careful. Most people get fucked hardcore when they power-level their Smithing because although they're getting hot armor and weapons, the enemies are leveling with you and you're not spending points in other perks that would normally, say, raise your damage by 20% or armor by 20% or any number of other things.



Yeah, whenever I finally get around to this, I plan to power-level Smithing and Enchanting, but in stages. I will only raise each one until I get one perk in each, then go back out there and explore and loot until I've built up my fighting skills (One Handed, Block, Heavy Armor for my first character) to at least one perk each, before going back to level up my Smithing/Enchanting again.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2011)

So I'm in that Imperial legion retrieving crown quest and It says I need a elbino claw to open that gate...where can I get one? obviously its not around the dungeon..also to save trouble, what is the combination of the door?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2011)

Also I had enough of that priest's babbling in Whiterun, so I turned into a Werewolf and killed him in cold blood.


----------



## Krory (Nov 25, 2011)

Ebony Claw? It should be lying on the ground next to some bodies.

Supposedly it can glitch and not appear - just reload a save if you can and look again if it's not there, that seems to work.

Just what I've heard.


----------



## mootz (Nov 25, 2011)

the claw is right in front of the door


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone ever press R while in your storage instead of your inventory? 

Getting annoying. 

Also there are like 5 guys voicing this entire game. 



Doctor said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAnQQcIncq0&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



Wow


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 25, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Anyone ever press R while in your storage instead of your inventory?
> 
> Getting annoying.
> 
> ...


70 something voice actors actually.

much more than Oblivion's 10.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 25, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> So, I'm a nightingale now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You probably do need to worry, I mean from all the Lore, except for Akatosh all the gods seem weaker than all the Daedra, and I'm convinced Sheo is stronger than Aka. So yeah your soul is probably forfeit, go the Constantine route sell it to multiple Daedra Let them war over your soul.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I want to retrieve that horn for the whitebeard dudes but this puzzle with the 3 lighten stones doesn't work for me...I try to walk and light all of them at once and then sprint shout into the door, even though it doesn't work and get stuck even before the door closes on my face...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2011)

Also I'm having trouble with my follower...I asked Farkas to come with me and we went to that dwarwan dungeon and when I got out of it, I never saw him again. What bothers me is that when I try to ask another guy to follow me, I get "looks like you got someone already"...is there a way to remove the command?


----------



## eHav (Nov 25, 2011)

maybe you told him to wait somewhere somehow?


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 25, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> Yeah, whenever I finally get around to this, I plan to power-level Smithing and Enchanting, but in stages. I will only raise each one until I get one perk in each, then go back out there and explore and loot until I've built up my fighting skills (One Handed, Block, Heavy Armor for my first character) to at least one perk each, before going back to level up my Smithing/Enchanting again.



You would need to do that anyways in order to get enough gold. 

Getting to 100 block for shield charge is so worth it.  Have fun with it.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 25, 2011)

What is this shit I just got attacked by two blood dragons and a bear simultaneously


----------



## Awesome (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol the same thing happened to me except I was fighting an elder dragon, a frost dragon and a bear


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 25, 2011)

Fast traveled last night. 

2 dragons suddenly appeared above me.. i saw a wagon get knocked up a few dozen feet into the sky.. one of the dragon's landed near me and suddenly died..(got his soul, all the same) then i had to take care of the other one.

The wagon area had a few bodies (travelers) around it, and a stray dog that adopted me. Was with me for a total of 10 mins, because my current objective was to clear a fort of leigon soldiers for the stormcloaks.. poor doggie died fighting with me.

Bizzare series' of incidents, i tell ya

Btw, anybody have a d/l link for the skyrim main theme? I want it for my ipod


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2011)

Name the dog dogmeat?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 25, 2011)

My Argonian seems out of place in Skyrim.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2011)

Visiting parents on thanksgiving weekend, no Skyrim for me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 25, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Fast traveled last night.
> 
> 2 dragons suddenly appeared above me.. i saw a wagon get knocked up a few dozen feet into the sky.. one of the dragon's landed near me and suddenly died..(got his soul, all the same) then i had to take care of the other one.
> 
> ...



Barkspawn fought the good fight.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Name the dog dogmeat?



Nope. He was named "stray dog" and the game wouldnt let me rename him 

not that it mattered since he died 10 mins later


----------



## Awesome (Nov 25, 2011)

Barkspawn 

I can't believe I never thought of that.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 25, 2011)

Oddest thing happened.  I noticed Lydia was missing and was not sure where I lost track of her.  So I back tracked my way to a few places but I still could not find her.  So I used the console command to teleport to her and I found my self in the most peculiar place.  I was in a cell under dragon reach.  I am beginning to wonder how she ended up there. 

Has that happened to anyone yet?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 25, 2011)

Payapaya said:


> Oddest thing happened.  I noticed Lydia was missing and was not sure where I lost track of her.  So I back tracked my way to a few places but I still could not find her.  So I used the console command to teleport to her and I found my self in the most peculiar place.  I was in a cell under dragon reach.  I am beginning to wonder how she ended up there.
> 
> Has that happened to anyone yet?



Has my Lydia snuck off into a dungeon to meet with an unknown number of prisoners in the middle of the night? No, but she has fallen off a waterfall, a steep waterfall, while trying to shoot at a dragon. Reloaded that one, mainly because the dragon ran away instead of coming down to fight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Nope. He was named "stray dog" and the game wouldnt let me rename him
> 
> not that it mattered since he died 10 mins later



Guess that it couldn't take much more after the dragons and such.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 26, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Also there are like 5 guys voicing this entire game.




One of them is definitely Saul Tigh from Battlestar Galactica, you hear him in Helgen. Also, the crazy religious guy ranting in Whiterun voiced the Yellow Turban leader Zhang Jiao. I have heard one specific voice quite often though.

Karliah has a very nice/unique voice, very well done.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 26, 2011)

^
I think all of the city guards pretty much have the same VA, but there does appear to be a decent variety amongst the named npc's. Sherogath had a great voice, imo

Hopefully future DLC content gives us more non-human npc's as companions.

I want a sabercat fighting buddy! Or maybe a frostwolf 

Also, decided to start over. Allying w/ the stormcloaks seemed the better option at first, then as i got to know ulferic (especially the last event in the quest chain) he seemed like a opportunistic douchebag, who couldnt see past his personal vendeta against the empire to see the bigger picture.

Though BOTH sides dont really seem to give the player a feeling of satisfaction on behalf of skyrim and her people. Maybe dlc will give us a better, 3rd option as well


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 26, 2011)

_BWAHAHA!_

I followed Nazeem through Whiterun until we reached a secluded spot. Then I shot him with a Fury spell, and the guards killed him.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 26, 2011)

Muk said:


> except that dragon bone plate armor gives you a huge amount of armor. after that you can level up your block and heavy armor by letting yourself get hit by a sabres
> 
> there are sabres that are level locked and those that will



daedric is better...


----------



## serger989 (Nov 26, 2011)

So far I like Leather, Studded, Iron, Steel, Steel Plate and Ancient Nord armor the best. And I like a mix of them... Which detracts from my armor bonus  I must attain a desirable mod that fixes my taste issue


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2011)

Akuma said:


> daedric is better...



for someone who's lvl 14 you hardly will see any daedra hearts as an igredient, so daedric armor is out of question 

i know that daedric armor is better, but for ease of access and power leveling smithing, dragon armor is easy to make and use


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 26, 2011)

so i can buy this for ps3 or the bugs can make my gaming experience awful................
i cannot buy for my pc it sucks , sorry for the noobish question


----------



## serger989 (Nov 26, 2011)

vanhellsing said:


> so i can buy this for ps3 or the bugs can make my gaming experience awful................
> i cannot buy for my pc it sucks , sorry for the noobish question



My sister actually just encountered an incredibly massive game breaking bug. There's no fix to it, the only way around is to restart your whole game... Was supposed to be given a quest item, well let's just say it never happened and the main quest could then from that point on never be completed. Very annoying. If it were on PC, a quick console command could easily fix this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 During the Horn of Jurgen Windcaller quest, when Dalphine gives you the horn you then get a quest from her to infiltrate the Thalmor and also to return to the Greybeards. However, the horn wasn't put into my sisters inventory and when she returned to the greybeards she couldn't learn the final word to Unrelenting Force thus preventing the main quest from even progressing.




What kind of PC do you have? I've been 100% surprised by how well this game runs, to be honest, it runs as easily if not better than Fallout 3 in a lot of situations. I was absolutely certain the game would hardly run and my computer more or less blows it out of the water for how I like to play my games. Unless you're planning on playing the game at high resolutions (1920x1080+ obviously), then you might pleasantly surprised (if you don't mind lower, like 1440x900 and under).


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 26, 2011)

serger989 said:


> What kind of PC do you have? I've been 100% surprised by how well this game runs, to be honest, it runs as easily if not better than Fallout 3 in a lot of situations. I was absolutely certain the game would hardly run and my computer more or less blows it out of the water for how I like to play my games. Unless you're planning on playing the game at high resolutions (1920x1080+ obviously), then you might pleasantly surprised (if you don't mind lower, like 1440x900 and under).



just to tell my pc its so shitty , i must assemble a new one and nope i just want the normal resolution ty for the info


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2011)

i'd say if your pc can run oblivion you should be able to run even skyrim. its the same (almost) engine and way better optimized than oblivion


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2011)

And thats why I'll never play as a warrior. "Power leveling" so you can equip the best and 2nd best armor as early as you want? Yea no, thanks. Orkish, dwarven, they are all useless. Why they even made it so easy? Dumb dumb dumb DUMB skill system, better than Oblivion but ultimately flawed. Will always hate it.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 26, 2011)

Why does this stop you from wanting to play as a warrior? It is your choice if you want to exploit the game mechanics.


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2011)

Because not exploiting them makes me weaker, exploiting them makes me feel bad. There is no middle ground, either is a bad leveling system.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 26, 2011)

Muk said:


> i'd say if your pc can run oblivion you should be able to run even skyrim. its the same (almost) engine and way better optimized than oblivion



Yeah, they really nailed the engine in this game. And it is the same engine (almost) haha.

I love these quests in this game... I'm finding that overall there's less quests than I thought (written ones). But the quality is just so impressive, I really haven't found the same dungeon twice, all of them seem to have a very unique feeling. And man, those Daedric Prince quests are AMAZING so far. Any and all of them so far are awesome. I'd say the only quest chains I've been underwhelmed by are the Companions and Winterhold.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Not that they were bad, but with the Companions, it started out amazing. The problem I found was that the initiation into the companions and rising in fame didn't last long enough, something I found the fighters guild did well in Oblivion in comparison, especially taking out the rival organization who used the crazy potion by infiltrating them first and taking them out from the inside. In the companions you did a couple of quest, literally just a few, you're suddenly a werewolf in the inner circle, you hit up the silver hand 3 times, the companions leader gets taken out and suddenly you're the leader, the best parts was the werewolf turning and the tomb at the end, badass! But it should have been drawn out longer is all I'm saying.

The College of Winterhold had the same problem. You're suddenly an apprentice, then suddenly one trip to Saarthal and you might as well be Arch Mage already. The quest line itself was imo absolutely incredible. Going to the dwarven ruin and aligning the sunlight, heading to Labyrinthian, stopping Ancano, talking to the Psyjic Order, it was freaking awesome! I just wanted it to last a bit longer... :/ Now the only quests I have for the mages are fetching books and ingredients haha, only reason why I wanted it to last longer, it definitely would have held far more impact if you rose through the ranks a bit more.




I kind of agree with the power leveling. I have 100 enchanting and 100 smithing but my 2 hand isn't even at 90 yet and I'm not level 35 yet either. Even on the hardest difficulty, my resistances and additional +% to two hand pretty much makes any and all die in a single power attack  without me having to worry about any sort of meaningful damage dealt back on top of how I've improved my gear through smithing. Though it does not detract from how I feel about the game in any way. Besides, mods will fix any minor thing I dislike in the end and those minor things really don't affect this amazing experience.

This game along with Minecraft, Baldur's gate 2 and Uncharted 2 are my top games of all time so far  It's nudged it's way into my top 10.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 26, 2011)

Rios said:


> Because not exploiting them makes me weaker



Not to the point where the game is unplayable. This "weaker" experience is how the game was designed to be played. You create the middle ground.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I agree that the system itself is flawed, but this should not shun you away from it.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 26, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Sherogath had a great voice, imo



Dude is fucking awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 26, 2011)

eHav said:


> maybe you told him to wait somewhere somehow?



Well, is there a way to know where he is located?


----------



## TRI05 (Nov 26, 2011)

my daedric sword is up to 89 damage with 2 enchantments on it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 26, 2011)

Btw, I have like 200/200 health and 160/160 stamina, is stamina all that important?


----------



## Akuma (Nov 26, 2011)

^ It adds 5 to carry weight for every 10 that you give to it. But other than that its only for running and power attacks.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 26, 2011)

Are the Bards' College quests any worth doing? I joined 'em, and all I've been asked to do is collect some instruments, which seems quite underwhelming. If they're boring I'll rather proceed with the game and do some other stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 26, 2011)

Guys, the stormcloacks are attacking Whiterun and when I enter my house, Alea isn't there...and there's some old battle born that doesn't stop rambling near my door..

Also whenever I try to access the companions house, all I get is a "requires a key to open", is my game bugged or am I just crazy?

PS: I need an easy way to earn money(want a house in Solitude and become a Thane Krios)


----------



## Adagio (Nov 26, 2011)

I got my character up to level 21, levelled mostly archery, light armor and one handed skills didn't do a lot of questing, both main or side ones..

I joined the Stormcloaks because my character was a Nord but now I can really see what a douche Ulfric is 

I've gone through this thread and I have read up on how everyone seems to be a massive dick, so now that feeling of excitement when I met the first Blade member in game is gone. 

I'm going to start over and go for Destruction and Restoration maybe with some Enchanting and Alteration. Don't know just yet. This time I'll side with the Legion even if I don't like the idea of siding with them and the Thalamor..


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 26, 2011)

Adagio said:


> I got my character up to level 21, levelled mostly archery, light armor and one handed skills didn't do a lot of questing, both main or side ones..
> 
> I joined the Stormcloaks because my character was a Nord but now I can really see what a douche Ulfric is
> 
> ...



Yeh, thats something that somewhat suprised me about the civil war sides (and to a lesser extent, the blades). Both sides of the civil war dont exactly make you excited to fight for them, if you're at all concerned about skyrim and its people. As ive said, im hoping that future DLC gives you a nicer 3rd option to choose (like putting yourself in charge)

Though at the moment, im going to give the leigon side a SLIGHT (and i mean slight) edge over the stormcloaks, simply because..


*Spoiler*: __ 



you get the impression that the banning of talos, and having to swallow your pride in regards to the dominion/thalmor's treaty with the empire is a neccessary evil for now, until the empire can recover and rally itself to turn the tide in its favor again. If skyrim breaks away from the empire, that leaves it even weaker then before, and giving the dominion very little reason to honor the peace treaty, putting basicly the entire human race in tamriel at risk of enslavement at the hands of the elves


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm level 11 and those big spiders are still rolling over me. 

Are there actual, non-scaling enemies that can kill you if you fight them before you are ready or is my character just terrible?


----------



## Amuro (Nov 26, 2011)

I was two hit killing them around that level but i'm a pure melee build. I bought my first pair of proper headphones and tried them out with this, dear god the sound is amazing.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 26, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm level 11 and those big spiders are still rolling over me.
> 
> Are there actual, non-scaling enemies that can kill you if you fight them before you are ready or is my character just terrible?



You might have ruined your character through selective skills and stacking all your perks in one tree. 

The higher the difficulty setting the harsher the backlash is when you do that.

EDIT - I've read up a bit on levelling Destruction and it looks like there are some scaling issues that occur at higher levels? Now I'm put off again.  I'll try it anyways and see how it goes I guess.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 26, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm level 11 and those big spiders are still rolling over me.
> 
> Are there actual, non-scaling enemies that can kill you if you fight them before you are ready or is my character just terrible?



I think its a blend of some enemies / locations have non-scaled mobs (so up until you hit the mid 20's, quite a few things are going to be very challenging) and your tactics when you fight.

If you're a melee'er and just go in swinging your weapon around w/o any thought to defense, or working out a strike/dodge (or block) / reposition / repeat routine, its going to be tough for you at times. Also, learn to use the enviroment. Up against a particularly tough enemy? (especially the high level lichpriests/magic users in general) dodge behind stone pillars or big enough rocks and pelt them with your own ranged attacks.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been spreading them out amongst sneak, bows, one handed and light armor.  

Though I may have to remake it somewhere down the line.  :/

I'd really like to keep bows, though, but I'm not sure how good that works out without any supporting damage doers.  I need to look up a good build for it.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone else use Elemental Fury with a Greatsword, or am I the only one who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ignored


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't even know what just happened.

All I know is I got a staff and had a lovely tea party.

_and the CHEESE! To die for._


----------



## Adagio (Nov 26, 2011)

ArinTheFool said:


> Anyone else use Elemental Fury with a Greatsword, or am I the only one who thought that was a good idea?



I thought it was generally better to use with 2 one handed weapons




Vino said:


> Ignored


Pickpocketing is your friend.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 26, 2011)

Vino said:


> PS: I need an easy way to earn money(want a house in Solitude and become a Thane Krios)



I don't know about your previous question so I'll just answer this.

I have about 11k in gold (with no idea what to do with it) and all I do is pick up items from everyone/everything I kill. I make sure that what I pick up has a 10:1 value to weight ratio, so I hardly ever pick up weapons unless I need fill out my pack on the way back to a trader.

Easily make around 700 gold per day with that method, just clearing out caves, taking their potions/jewels and selling them to a trader. Plus, helps your character's experience.

Smithing jewellery is also your friend. There's a transmutation spell that you can find that turns iron ore into silver ore, then silver ore into gold ore. Smelt that into ingots, combine it with gems and you can sell them for 150-200 a bop at low level speech.

As for any exploits into easy money, I don't play the game that way so I can't help you with that.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> I don't even know what just happened.
> 
> All I know is I got a staff and had a lovely tea party.
> 
> _and the CHEESE! To die for._



You just met the player character from the previous game, who became the new Sheogorath.

@Vino: Level smithing and enchanting at the same time. Make a shitton of jewelry/iron daggers, and then enchant them with the best selling enchants (sneak, carry weight, turn undead and paralyze, respectively) and sell them.


----------



## eHav (Nov 26, 2011)

or just run the thieves and dark brotherhood quests, thats what i did first and sold some jewelery i made with all hte gold from some mine, and im stitting at 40k atm. tho i only bought the whiterun house. in the end of hte dark brotherhood questline you get 20k aswell that you can spend on the dark brotherhood base of operations, tho you still keep some of the gold


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You just met the player character from the previous game, who became the new Sheogorath.
> 
> @Vino: Level smithing and enchanting at the same time. Make a shitton of jewelry/iron daggers, and then enchant them with the best selling enchants (sneak, carry weight, turn undead and paralyze, respectively) and sell them.



yeah make a shit ton of iron dagger, max out their upgrade, enchant them with cheap soul gems and voila lots of money


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> I don't even know what just happened.
> 
> All I know is I got a staff and had a lovely tea party.
> 
> _and the CHEESE! To die for._



I'm getting this quest. ASAP.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 26, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You just met the player character from the previous game, who became the new Sheogorath.
> 
> @Vino: Level smithing and enchanting at the same time. Make a shitton of jewelry/iron daggers, and then enchant them with the best selling enchants (sneak, carry weight, turn undead and paralyze, respectively) and sell them.



I love this guy.

This voice actor needs to have more roles in this game. 



soulnova said:


> I'm getting this quest. ASAP.



Hang around Solitude, you'll find it.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 26, 2011)

So uh... 37hrs into the game and I just learned how to use my shout effectively agianst enemies.   Damn it Greybeards, y u so far away.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2011)

It just took me a while to remember to even use shouts regularly in fights. >_>

Shouting bears off cliffs is hilarious, though. xD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sigrid: I'm spoken for, so don't get any ideas!

/Turn into a werewolf

/Eat her heart out

/kill Alvor in the way

/turn back

/throw their bodies into the river

Dorothe: You're mean! I hate you forever and ever and ever and ever!

How the hell did she know?

I'm such an evil bastard


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 26, 2011)

I hate the long cool down for shouts. I know it's there to prevent it from being OP'd, but most of the time, I only get to use it once in battle, and the damaging ones don't even do that much damage.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxfkJ957lGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 26, 2011)

This game 

So much better than Oblivion


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone attacked sheo during the quest?

I want to know what happensss


----------



## firefist (Nov 26, 2011)

this game is too.... huge.


they say go to that one city, get lost.
bring that person this item, get lost.
enter dungeon, get lost.
leave dungeon, get lost.


talk to person xyz, where is he/she and get lost.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 26, 2011)

So I started my new character. Haven't joined the Legion or Stormcloaks yet. 
I've pretty much ignored the MQ line so far. I've mainly levelled my Destruction, Conjuration, Restoration, One Handed and Enchanting  
I'm doing some quests for the College of Winterhold and its been great fun. Only one dragon attacked so far, in the courtyard, but it was pretty much owned as a lot of people were outside.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 26, 2011)

Vino said:


> Sigrid: I'm spoken for, so don't get any ideas!
> 
> /Turn into a werewolf
> 
> ...



I've been a sneaky assassin. Never been caught once.

Yet despite all my sneaking, family members still seem to know it was me.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 26, 2011)

Started this game, its a pretty great game and I see a lot of hours sunk into it in the future

I do have my gripes tho. Firstly the melee combat is pretty uninspiring .___. feels like swinging against air. To be fair that's a problem inherent to just about all melee combat systems in 1st person (I dislike the 3rd person view in skyrim so =/ )

Secondly that godawful equip system. Every time I want to equip something new on my Right I have to go around and unequip my right first (or if i had a spell equipped on my right first and want to change spells, have to go equip a weapon first then unequip)
I know apparently there's a hotkey system that helps but would it be so hard for the developers to have just stuck with a simple L - LR - R - Off toggle system for all spells/equipment?

Thank god the game pauses when u go into item screens and stuff. I spend more time inside my inventory than actually fighting in combat.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 26, 2011)

Fuck yeah got 99 smiting, now I can make Deadra armor set!

/requires deadra hearts and elbino igno

Now where the fuck would I get those?


----------



## Jade (Nov 26, 2011)

Vino said:


> Fuck yeah got 99 smiting, now I can make Deadra armor set!
> 
> /requires deadra hearts and elbino igno
> 
> Now where the fuck would I get those?


Southeast(?) of Windhelm there is a mine by a Orc Stronghold with tons of Ebony Ore. I'm lvl 37 and some alchemists have them for sale but I doubt they do a lower levels.


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 26, 2011)

^If you're level 25, then some alchemy vendors have Daedra Hearts.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 26, 2011)

Any other place for the heart?


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 26, 2011)

If you are level 20 you can do the Pieces of the Past quest.  You will eventually end up at a shrine where you can get four hearts.  The guys who drop them will spawn every week or so if I remember correctly.  You also can get two hearts from the companion hall.  You can also buy them once vendors start selling them.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 26, 2011)

Started playing this yesterday

After just being done with the first city and starting on the Mage College i must say:

Best RPG i have ever played


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2011)

FPS/Action RPG


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 26, 2011)

Thinking about getting this game... This would be my first time ever playing Elder Scrolls.


----------



## eHav (Nov 26, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> Thinking about getting this game... This would be my first time ever playing Elder Scrolls.



go get the game, it was my first time aswell and the game is amazing


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2011)

If you do mechrunes dagons quest there are respawning daedra at his shrine


----------



## River Song (Nov 26, 2011)

>Gets Ebony Sword
>Goes to kill husband

I do love Mephala 


The Daedric quests are so good


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 26, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Has anyone attacked sheo during the quest?
> 
> I want to know what happensss



Nothing, once he gave me Wabbajack  I tried blasting him, I tried punching him in the face. and even pickpocketing, he doesn't respond to any attacks and pickpocketing defaults to talking.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 26, 2011)

That was fast... I got the game  ^__^

I wanna make a Dunmer Battle Mage.

Any guides on the build to do and stuff? What to put points in first?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

Apprentice Stone sounds nice, until you run into a bandit camp where they're all magic users and your ward means jack. If you use it you should probably go into alteration for magic resistance and Atronach perk.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 26, 2011)

I guess Battlemage is Magic First, Swords Later and Spellsword is Swords First, Magic Later?


----------



## Krory (Nov 26, 2011)

That's what it seems to me. And Battlemage typically seems to go Heavy Armor, while Spellsword is Light Armor.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 26, 2011)

Who is the best male companion and where can I find him?


----------



## eHav (Nov 26, 2011)

That mage guy from riften, that costs 500g was pretty good for me, Marcurio


----------



## The Boss (Nov 26, 2011)

eHav said:


> That mage guy from riften, that costs 500g was pretty good for me, Marcurio



A mage? Is he a good mage? Mage tends to suck.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 27, 2011)

Just read up on followers - Apparently the never die (unless you kill them), when their health reaches zero they just kneel and revive after a short wait. Is this true?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Nov 27, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Just read up on followers - Apparently the never die (unless you kill them), when their health reaches zero they just kneel and revive after a short wait. Is this true?



yep sure is

thank god too cause they'd die so easy other wise


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I slept with a kaihjit woman by accident.  I killed her with fmy sexy dancing fire deamonette.
I still have nightmares about that cougar woman.


----------



## Jade (Nov 27, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Just read up on followers - Apparently the never die (unless you kill them), when their health reaches zero they just kneel and revive after a short wait. Is this true?


They kneel and the enemy will ignore them...but there are changes that the enemy will hit your follower and they will probably die. Happened to me a few times.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 27, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Just read up on followers - Apparently the never die (unless you kill them), when their health reaches zero they just kneel and revive after a short wait. Is this true?



They always end up getting in the way of my arrows/magic and end up dying though.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2011)

Companions can be killed by enemies. I had to reload multiple times to save Lydia from death when I entered the top of a tower through the roof, and she ended up on the bottom trying to make her way towards me with 4 bandits in-between us. There were multiple times that I got down there only to see her dead.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 27, 2011)

My companion from the bar in Whiterun straight up died, haha. I was fighting some bandits the second time (for they killed me the first time), and I brought that woman not-named-Lydia with me. She was pretty useless this time around, and died. I didn't even see what killed her. I just found her body among the bandits when I was searching their corpses.

Her steel plate attire yield me some good coin at least.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 27, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> Thinking about getting this game... This would be my first time ever playing Elder Scrolls.



Do yourself a favor and pick up morrowind and its expansions (should cost around $20 - $30 if you shop around) and oblivion.

Assuming you are a member of the pc master race, that is.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally got a chance to marry the only hot chick I can find in the game: Hroki from Markarth. Now I have to get to the wedding but whenever I try to wait till the right time it says I missed it so I gotta wait hour by hour


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 27, 2011)

Been doing some DB quests.

Astrid's voice = 

Babette =


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 27, 2011)

I killed Astrid and revived her as my thrall.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Early main quest (potential?) spoiler_ 



Was the Thalmer infiltration mission supposed to be stealthy? I just decided to rip through them all, wasn't challenged once I singled each one out by blowing the rest away with Unrelenting Force.



T'was still fun, I love killing things.


----------



## andrea (Nov 27, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> *Spoiler*: _Early main quest (potential?) spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's up to you. There's actually a Thalmor mage set in the first room to your left right after you separate from the elf dude. I haven't tried it but I think that if you put it on the guards will think you're Thalmor and it will be easier to sneak.

Personally I tried to sneak as much as possible, but the dungeon/prison for instance simply can't be reached without fighting. There's also some nice loot in the office where the two guys are talking so you have to kill those too.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 27, 2011)

So I have the Ring of Namir and The Gauldur Amulet, it gives me +80 stamina, +30 health (+80 total when I feed on a dead body, +50% health regen), and +30 magick. Beastly, just a shame I had to throw away what was left of my humanity for it


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2011)

what humanity 

i did the quest where you had to sacrifice a follower and got some ebon heavy mail for it

not really what i was looking for, especially considering that i already have the nightingal set and my cicerro set 

god x30 sneak attack damage on knifes is just fucking awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2011)

There's a fun glitch with Mannequins in Skyrim. The first armor your put on it gets cloned every time you remove it from the mannequin and then leave and re-enter the home.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 27, 2011)

Muk said:


> what humanity
> 
> i did the quest where you had to sacrifice a follower and got some ebon heavy mail for it
> 
> ...



Well, I'm a vampire on this character. I am also a cannibal, and a member of the Dark Brotherhood. I'm so Goth, it hurts.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 27, 2011)

I only just started and I wanna make a Breton now... I have no clue why though.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2011)

Magic resist.


----------



## firefist (Nov 27, 2011)

> go up the 7000 stairs
> "watch out for wolves"
> "ok should be easy"
> beat reg. wolves
> ice wolves appear
> "ok, still no big deal"
> meat pilgrims
> "watch out for the wolves"
> frost troll appears

> that isnt a wolf


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 27, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Magic resist.



Lmaaao. Yeah. I think I'm gonna start over. I want my Breton to be like Sauron. Heavy armor, zapping dudes to oblivion!


----------



## Krory (Nov 27, 2011)

You only had wolves on your way up? You lucked out.

I had two Ice Sabre Cats, three Ice Wolves, a dragon and the Frost Troll.

Though they all still fell easily.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm. How do Stormcloaks feel about Bretons? Or are they racist to us too? Eh. I hate moments in games like this. The Imperials are Thalmor's puppets in the long run? Meh... I want my character to be pro Elves too, but I dunno.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 27, 2011)

The fact that the dragon's skeleton remains after you kill it is kind of annoying. The main square at the College of Winterhold is kinda cluttered at the moment.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 27, 2011)

I suck at lockpicking.


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2011)

its pretty easy, first you check your initial position if you can move it, if you can't jump 15 degrees left or right and then check again softly if you can move your lockpick. you keep going until that lock is moving and if you break your pick, remember the last position and move slowly left/right to find that sweet spot

i with they had kept the auto trial so that if you have a very high lock picking you don't have to bother with the mini game anymore


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2011)

Lockpick was my second highest skill. More gold and better treasures from chests is imba, especially when you can constantly grind the big chests.........god this game is so exploitable it makes me mad even thinking about it


----------



## Bleach (Nov 27, 2011)

Skeleton Key ftw. Don't wanna give that up


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> *Spoiler*: _Early main quest (potential?) spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I tried sneaking in there, but once I saw that they all go hostile anyway once I exit the place, I decided to just wipe out the whole garrison. One sneak attack after another.

Oh, I also tried to get a bear to take out the guards, but one Thalmor guard is apparently stronger than a brown bear.


----------



## andrea (Nov 27, 2011)

Adagio said:


> The fact that the dragon's skeleton remains after you kill it is kind of annoying. The main square at the College of Winterhold is kinda cluttered at the moment.



I killed one right in front of my Whiterun house


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 27, 2011)

MY FIRST DRAGON FIGHTR! O[SJF[VJRPOPH!

Quick question, which guild gives better battlemage armor?


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 27, 2011)

hails said:


> I killed one right in front of my Whiterun house



Fireball spell blows away the skeletons. I always kill one in front of the College and then use the spell to get rid of it.


----------



## andrea (Nov 27, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Fireball spell blows away the skeletons. I always kill one in front of the College and then use the spell to get rid of it.



Thank you 

Though I'll have to be careful not to kill guards and civilians.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2011)

Putting points in Lockpicking is a waste of perks, tbh. Locks are real-life skill based, though higher skill in lockpicking itself does make it easier. You can open master locks at 15 skill. 

I actually once had a master lock that just required me to turn the knob, no fiddling required at all. So fucking retarded. xd


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2011)

Better magic items found and more gold gathered is ALWAYS good no matter what the class you play is. All you need to do is a bit of fast traveling. Its either this or one of the crafting skills, you decide which is faster and more enjoyable for you.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 27, 2011)

Did anyone beat Elkus? (a guardian of a scroll)...he stomps my shit even when I'm level 28 with 66 armor...


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2011)

is there a way to get a home in windhelm? i can't seem to find a way to get the ulfric to give me a house 

i need more mannequins, got houses in whiterun, solitude, riven, marath (sp?) xD no idea where to spend my money now 

i want more mannequins to i can put more armor on display 


Bleach said:


> Skeleton Key ftw. Don't wanna give that up



what does the skeleton key do? duplicate a key? cause you get a perk for that 

i need to find more dragon shout shrines 

i haven't found a single new one but i know i am missing a couple of them


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2011)

To get the Windhelm you either have to finish the Stormcloak faction quests, or wait for it to be liberated by the Legion.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 27, 2011)

Muk said:


> what does the skeleton key do? duplicate a key? cause you get a perk for that



It's pretty much just a lockpick that doesn't break but in order to finish the Thieves Guild line you gotta give it up


----------



## Krory (Nov 27, 2011)

Or do the Blood on the Ice quest and the typical errand boy shit for people in Wnidhelm, but people say Blood on the Ice is glitched.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 27, 2011)

I had the issue on that quest of the last part where you're to find the real killer, the girl you were supposed to watch him kill was already dead so i ended up waiting for days till i just decided to wander round the city at night and he popped up at the blacksmiths and killed someone else.
If you plan to buy the house there I hear the blood and shit in the house will bug and stay if you don't clean it up first before buying deco.


----------



## U mad bro (Nov 27, 2011)

This game just brings out my Fallout tendencies. I just start slaughtering everyone I even made another character just for that purpose. I just took out Solitude.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate blood dragons, I come out of the dark brotherhood dawnstar sanctuary and one raped me with a rusty screwdriver. though on a humerous note when I changed into a wearwolf to fight it (which did all of jack shit) I was still holding my warhammer. I also could still use it, it went away when I sheathed it but still a wearwolf armed with a warhammer made me feel like a bad friend.

ps. I hate every single spider, they freak me out and can go suck a dick.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 27, 2011)

Guys, I need help. I just finished the last quest for Winterhold College before they make you archmage and there's this "problem".

During the fight prior and during Ancano, I may have accidentally set off a fire rune on Philnos Gestor, one of the npcs. Throughout the fight he kept attacking me and he continues to do so even now.. I can't kill him because I guess he's essential but its really annoying. Is there a way to undo this?


----------



## Lamb (Nov 27, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Guys, I need help. I just finished the last quest for Winterhold College before they make you archmage and there's this "problem".
> 
> During the fight prior and during Ancano, I may have accidentally set off a fire rune on Philnos Gestor, one of the npcs. Throughout the fight he kept attacking me and he continues to do so even now.. I can't kill him because I guess he's essential but its really annoying. Is there a way to undo this?



A) leave and wait 3 in game days, most disputes auto end after that
B) I've found that generally beating people into submission over and over again eventually breaks their fight if you immediately try to talk to the guy you're beating.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 27, 2011)

So I decided to test out the Oghma Infinium Glitch (on a separate file, of course. But I couldn't absolutely pass up the chance to more or less go God Mode on the console in an Elder Scrolls game) 

And holy shit does it work. Maxed out skills, level 81 overall, and a total of 93 perks spread through what is actually useful to me. I must say, it's badass. I'll have to abuse it a bit on my main file once I've completed everything more or less


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 27, 2011)

Oghma Infinium glitch is so broken


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 27, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Oghma Infinium glitch is so broken



That's an understatement. 
It's so ridiculously broken that I was laughing my ass off at how easy the game would be after it. It's like an fucking 20 minute (because it takes long as hell to spam) ROSAT/Hyperbolic Time Chamber in a book. Speaking of which, I have to go test out my power against those giants near Whiterun. Haven't made a public display of my power yet


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2011)

why is there no choice to double cross both legion and stormcloaks? 

there should be the dragonborn faction  where you can recruit all the dragons into submission and then go conquer the worlds


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 28, 2011)

^

Ya know, i was thinking about that today as well.

The last dragonborn to be trained at high hrothgar -WAS- tiber. He went on to found the empire and create the septim line of emperor's, at a time when all of the human kingdoms were fractured and relatively weak.

You're the dragonborn now.. there hasnt been a septim around for 200ish years.. high-time to create a new imperial line and revitalize the empire, no?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 28, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> I suck at lockpicking.



I remember thinking I sucked at lockpicking. Then I realized one of my controllers has a messed up analog stick, it's slightly off so it will make the lock turn automatically most of the time. I was like "Why do all these picks break before I do anything?!"

Now I'm pretty damn good at it. All about gentle flicks, and feeling it out. And I can't say enough how amazing the Forbidden Legend quest was, the reward was so worth it. Plus, there were a lot of fun boss fights. I found the book in Dragonreach in one of the bedrooms, probably can find it all over.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 28, 2011)

Lockpicking is much easier in this game than it was in Oblivion. There was not a chance in all hell that I could get through a Master level lock in Oblivion with a lockpicking skill of 20, but I did it in Skyrim with about 8 picks.

EDIT:

Just got the Version 2.01 patch for Skyrim, sweet! Anybody else get it?


----------



## Adagio (Nov 28, 2011)

Lamb said:


> A) leave and wait 3 in game days, most disputes auto end after that
> B) I've found that generally beating people into submission over and over again eventually breaks their fight if you immediately try to talk to the guy you're beating.



I couldn't be bothered to wait so I just loaded up a previous save file and made sure not to use runes near any friendly npcs 



Graeme said:


> I remember thinking I sucked at lockpicking. Then I realized one of my controllers has a messed up analog stick, it's slightly off so it will make the lock turn automatically most of the time. I was like "Why do all these picks break before I do anything?!"
> 
> Now I'm pretty damn good at it. All about gentle flicks, and feeling it out. And I can't say enough how amazing the Forbidden Legend quest was, the reward was so worth it. Plus, there were a lot of fun boss fights. I found the book in Dragonreach in one of the bedrooms, probably can find it all over.



Thank god they used the lockpicking system from Fallout. The one in Oblivion was awful. 



Wolfarus said:


> ^
> 
> Ya know, i was thinking about that today as well.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that require you to go back to Cyrodill? Do you think thats possible for a new DLC, adding an entire continent (I guess it would be easy to simply modernise what they have from Oblivion)? Or would the Dragonborn say fuck all and rule from Skyrim?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2011)

If you go Noclip you can wander of the map and see that they rendered (no textures) Cyrodiil, Morrowind, part of hammerfall, and the Whitegold tower. So yeah I guess they could just add some textures and buildings, and keep us strictly in the imperial city.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> If you go Noclip you can wander of the map and see that they rendered (no textures) Cyrodiil, Morrowind, part of hammerfall, and the Whitegold tower. So yeah I guess they could just add some textures and buildings, and keep us strictly in the imperial city.



Questing would be sort of limited if you can only walk around the city though. 
Going to Hammerfall would be amazing though  didn't they rebel? Maybe you travel there to offer them new leadership


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> If you go Noclip you can wander of the map and see that they rendered (no textures) Cyrodiil, Morrowind, part of hammerfall, and the Whitegold tower. So yeah I guess they could just add some textures and buildings, and keep us strictly in the imperial city.



Yes, this was brought up days ago.


----------



## Alien (Nov 28, 2011)

The house in Solitude is so disappointing for it's price. I expected more chests, mannequins, weapon racks etc.... Need a place to stash my loot dammit. 

C'mon modders, give me the house of my dreams like you did in the Fallout games.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

The only solution is to get ALL of the houses.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2011)

So I just got to Riften last night.. is the place always foggy?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> ^
> 
> Ya know, i was thinking about that today as well.
> 
> ...





Let's kill those bitches.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2011)

soul its missing the horrible rape radius, your seal that is


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2011)

If the font of the items was smaller that would be a perfectly useable UI until better UIs come out.  :33


----------



## Okokami (Nov 28, 2011)

Got a quest from thieves guild to pickpocket some breton in markarth. Multiple times I tried and got caught everytime was wondering wtf then I bother to actually take a second and look at the UI... 0% chance to steal.

This quest is gonna go so well... Gonna have to find out which house I put the potions in now.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you looking to protect yourself? Or deal some damage?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2011)

Some may call it junk, Me I call them treasures.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

Everything's on sale! If I had a sister, I'd sell her in a second.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't claim to be the best blacksmith in Whiterun, that title belongs to Eorlund Grey-Mane up at the skyforge, that mans steel is legend.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 28, 2011)

Huh, an "interesting" video and accompanying article:



Rather creepy... just glad that my current favorite companion isn't among his collection...


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 28, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Huh, an "interesting" video and accompanying article:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather creepy... just glad that my current favorite companion isn't among his collection...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2011)

Fucking creepy. :I 

[YOUTUBE]JHvx0l_tVEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Firaea (Nov 28, 2011)

I daren't imagine what sort of person he is IRL.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Fucking creepy. :I
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JHvx0l_tVEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone have the patch notes for the new patch?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Fucking creepy. :I
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JHvx0l_tVEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Does anyone have the patch notes for the new patch?





> Improved occasional performance issues resulting from long term play (PlayStation 3)
> Fixed issue where textures would not properly upgrade when installed to drive (Xbox 360)
> Fixed crash on startup when audio is set to sample rate other than 44100Hz (PC)
> Fixed issue where projectiles did not properly fade away
> ...


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

I approve of this patch.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice, the patch fixed the lag on my PS3.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

I've really only done it using one-handed weapons and they look kind of boring (the dragon ones). >: Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, i noticed the lag was gone its great 

also where is the heavy armor trainer?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 28, 2011)

I get into the moment, especially when fighting a dragon.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

Journeyman Trainer: Hermir Strongheart of Windhelm.

Expert Trainer: Gharol of Dushnikh Yal, in The Reach.

Master Trainer: Farkas of The Companions, in Whiterun.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, the two handed one looks awesome. One-handed is boring. >: Shame.

I love the dual-wield decapitation though.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 28, 2011)

What difficulty do you guys play on?

I'm on the default adept at the moment, but I think for my second playthrough I'm going to bump it up to either the hardest or second-hardest difficulty, just for kicks.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

I play on Adept. I don't play most games for their difficulty which is why idiotic things like Demon's/Dark Souls perplex me, so...


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2011)

im on the default setting  but im probably gonna boost it up aside from enemies liek the dragon priests. One shotting everything gets boring for the most part


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2011)

I play on Expert, it's pretty easy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Journeyman Trainer: Hermir Strongheart of Windhelm.
> 
> Expert Trainer: Gharol of Dushnikh Yal, in The Reach.
> 
> Master Trainer: Farkas of The Companions, in Whiterun.


Thanks, i usually dont use trainers but im only 3 levels away from 70 and heavy armor takes to long to level

weightless armor


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmm, I haven't used a trainer yet. Might follow Genome's idea and level up my Heavy Armour, probably even Block too. Blocking with a 2-handed weapon isn't that effective which makes it difficult to level up.



Eternal Goob said:


> I play on Expert, it's pretty
> easy.



Do you still one-shot bandits even on Expert?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 29, 2011)

Is it useful to get blocking if you use a two hand?


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2011)

> Do you still one-shot bandits even on Expert?



No, they require more hits to take down.  Hell, I didn't even know that you could one-shot bandits in Skyrim.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No, they require more hits to take down.  Hell, I didn't even know that you could one-shot bandits in Skyrim.



Play a sneaky thief.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Play a sneaky thief.



I dislike thieves, warriors are far better.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I dislike thieves, warriors are far better.



Then you'll never one-shot.

I'll continue to do x30-x60 sneak attack damage.  You have fun taking mallets to your face like Paris Hilton takes balls.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2011)

> Then you'll never one-shot.



You'll never tank attacks like I can.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> Then you'll never one-shot.
> 
> I'll continue to do x30-x60 sneak attack damage.  You have fun taking mallets to your face like Paris Hilton takes balls.



You act like she doesn't love those balls in her face.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You'll never tank attacks like I can.



With 100 Sneak, I'll never need to.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2011)

Level 47 now, max conjuration. I think I'm going to stop playing this character at 50.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> With 100 Sneak, I'll never need to.



Coward.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted, but apparently someone was kind enough to upload all of the Skyrim books in the game in MOBI and EPUB file-types to be read on Kindles, iPhones, etc.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No, they require more hits to take down.  Hell, I didn't even know that you could one-shot bandits in Skyrim.



Bandits, Draugr, Soldiers, Wolves. Anything that is among the lowest ranks of their kind, I one-shot with a regular swing.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I'm going to cure my vampirism. I mean, it helps with my sneak, but I already have muffle and sneak boots. Stopping by Whiterun Stables to feed on that guy, and having those damn dragon blasts and fireballs smash me is just too much.


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2011)

On Adept I one shot any regular bandit. Right in the face. Outlaws fall from two hits. So far the plunderers are the biggest problem. Around 5 hits.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 29, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Is it useful to get blocking if you use a two hand?



I don't really know. Blocking is useless against mages and archers, I only ever use it if an opponent is using a power attack.


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2011)

Useless against targets it is designed for  ?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 29, 2011)

Rios said:


> Useless against targets it is designed for  ?



For 2-hand weapons...


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2011)

Ouch, my bad.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 29, 2011)

deadra armor is beast. Now to get hearts for the other parts


----------



## Firaea (Nov 29, 2011)

The patch notes don't seem to include fixes for the glitched quests... One of my quests (some daedric thing from Dawnstar, I forgot the name exactly) is glitched and it's bloody annoying since I wanted to do that quest.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 29, 2011)

you don't block with a 2 handed weapon. you just swing and kill.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 29, 2011)

Shit,I didn't play this as much as I wanted to since I wanted to wait for a patch.

I've been killing my time with The Old Republic,but still the snowy lands of Skyrim beckon me once more.


At least we know the PC patch will come tomorrow.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 29, 2011)

Vino said:


> deadra armor is beast. Now to get hearts for the other parts



Cheap enough to buy them off the guy at the mages college.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 29, 2011)

Also,Skyrim got a 40/40 from Famitsu,THE review magazine in Japan,the first 40/40 of a western-developed game.

I think this score is higher than Final Fantasy XIII's one..lulz.


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I don't really know. Blocking is useless against mages and archers, I only ever use it if an opponent is using a power attack.



i love using blocking sprint on mages and archers. knocks them down and then i get to smash them for good


----------



## Alduin (Nov 29, 2011)

Damn Draugr Deathlords!! These bastards make all my weapons travel to another dimension...


----------



## Firaea (Nov 29, 2011)

Did the patch really fix anything at all? I've patched but my Skyrim is still lagging. I've just arrived at Riften and it's running at snail speed. 

PS3 user btw.


----------



## River Song (Nov 29, 2011)

Vino said:


> deadra armor is beast. Now to get hearts for the other parts



Complete Mehrunes Dagon's quest, you'll get Daedra that re spawn ever week. 

On another note I feel like starting a sneaky playthrough


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2011)

For Daedra hearts: There's one in the living quarters of the Companions' Harbinger, on a plate. Just carry it to a place no one can see you and steal it. Every potions/ingredients seller has the chance to have them in inventory, so fast-travel to all the cities. The elf in the college almost always has them. Also, you can get 3 during the Azura's Star quest, where the mage inside summons 3 daedra that you can loot.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh man, all my reservations on keeping Werewolf form after I finish up the Companion quests have disappeared after I absolutely wrecked those annoying as hell Draugr Death Overlords in werewolf form after struggling against them in normal human form. I loved how my Power attacks was just tossing him about like a ragdoll and outside of a few lucky 1 shots, he couldn't really do much against me.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 29, 2011)

The Mehrunes Dagon method was how I got them to smith full Daedric. You can wait out a day or two and they respawn and can be killed for 2 hearts at a time. Plus Mehrunes Razor is pretty good as well for a reward if you go that path.

So I'm restarting probably as a female Breton mage to play through the game. Might side with Stormcloaks and finally do the Dark Brotherhood questline.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, I plan on doing the whole good guy/bad guy thing with two separate characters. I don't mind leaving particular quests undone on certain files.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm conflicted between Uthegard or Lydia.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2011)

Flip a coin, Blood Dawn.


----------



## andrea (Nov 29, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> I'm conflicted between Uthegard or Lydia.



Lydia


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

I love that Famitsu bit.  That's great.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 29, 2011)

Where do I get a free horse? mine died during indians attack.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2011)

Vino said:


> Where do I get a free horse? mine died during indians attack.



Steal a horse or do a quest to get a unique horse.

[noparse]http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrimromises_to_Keep[/noparse]


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone else found the quest "One Night to Remember" absolutely hilarious?


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah.

I also knew something was up with Sam particularly when I went on a casual killing spree in the Whiterun tavern while he was there and...


*Spoiler*: __ 



He summoned a Dremora Lord, which I ran in circles from until Sam one-shotted me with a Lightning spell.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nn8bk0Rtzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Anyone else found the quest "One Night to Remember" absolutely hilarious?



I did that quest... it was weird because I already killed all the Mages in the area before so it was a free walk through when I was ready to complete the quest. The staff you got from it is fucking awesome.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 29, 2011)

People don't want to be sword...
[YOUTUBE]e55P2XF38O0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 29, 2011)

hails said:


> Lydia


Learned this the hard way. Uthegard sucks.

Nonetheless. I'm rerolling... Thinking about doing the ol' DualWielding/Assassin/Archer build.

Conflicted between Bosmer and Khajiit.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 29, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> I'm conflicted between Uthegard or Lydia.



I thought Lydia was glitched so you couldn't marry her. Anyways, Uthgerd is a better wife, she opens a shop and is pretty good in combat if equipped with a one-handed sword and shield.


----------



## andrea (Nov 29, 2011)

Everyone opens up shops. And cook meals. Men too.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 29, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Did the patch really fix anything at all? I've patched but my Skyrim is still lagging. I've just arrived at Riften and it's running at snail speed.
> 
> PS3 user btw.



Now that the PS3 patch has been out for a couple days, that's my question.

Second question, since I haven't installed the game yet, did anybody delete and reinstall Skyrim before using the patch? And, if so, did it yield better results?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, Yahtzee... biggest hypocrite and putz on the interwebs.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 29, 2011)

> not being able to kill the children in huge, open-ended games is something that gets complained about with alarming regularity by a certain demographic of hardcore gamer, and it's often the first thing to get modded in


 
Wait, that's not entire tru-



> after the nude patch.



Shit.



> Oh, Yahtzee... biggest hypocrite and putz on the interwebs.



He's not really a hypocrite, as much as he takes the "critical" perspective of being a critic, very seriously. It's his job to highlight the flaws of a game and allow the player to make the judgement about whether or not the game is bad. I applaud him for being a successful game reviewer, without stooping to a point system.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Lamb said:


> He's not really a hypocrite, as much as he takes the "critical" perspective of being a critic, very seriously. It's his job to highlight the flaws of a game and allow the player to make the judgement about whether or not the game is bad. I applaud him for being a successful game reviewer, without stooping to a point system.



He's a hypocrite in that his entire internet persona is, as he himself has admitted elsewhere, to be an act. Most of what he says are not even his own personal opinions, but that of writers. He's made to be a witty and stinging character on the internet. If you follow him on Twitter or watch other interviews or talks with him, he sometimes lament what he's "required" to say as his "Yahtzee" persona.

It's all an act.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2011)

> It's all an act.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 29, 2011)

Krory said:


> He's a hypocrite in that his entire internet persona is, as he himself has admitted elsewhere, to be an act. Most of what he says are not even his own personal opinions, but that of writers. He's made to be a witty and stinging character on the internet. If you follow him on Twitter or watch other interviews or talks with him, he sometimes lament what he's "required" to say as his "Yahtzee" persona.
> 
> It's all an act.



I do follow his twitter and have heard what he says about "Yahtzee", but I think you're misinterpreting him. It's not that they're not his opinions, it's that as a humorist, he's expected to be funny first, critical second. Furthermore, as a humorist, he has to overstate certain things, to be witty, this isn't hypocrisy, it's just something you expect from a comedian. That said, I think it works for him, it allows his reviews to be entertaining, thus getting people to watch him, something very few other people at the Escapist can claim.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2011)

^ That fucking chart

Also, I'll wait with this game until it's available for 10 bucks on steam with all dlcs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


>



Too much "Man" for them.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there no horse that's good other than Shadowmere? I don't wish to join the Dark Brotherhood, but my horse really sucks big time. DB is too evil for me; I'll rather destroy them. Not that I haven't already killed some people unlawfully, but I want to pretend to be a goody two shoes.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't bother with horses. I find that they always get involved in the combat unless it's in a dungeon and when this happens the opponent either kills my horse or the horse gets in the way of my swings and I end up killing it.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 29, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I don't bother with horses. I find that they always get involved in the combat unless it's in a dungeon and when this happens the opponent either kills my horse or the horse gets in the way of my swings and I end up killing it.



That's what always happens to my dumb horse too. Charging at a friggin' bear.  

Shadowmere on the other hand, seems a heck lot better. It's enticing, but having to kill all the people to get it doesn't sit right with me. Screw Skyrim, there should've been a way to get Shadowmere while betraying the Dark Brotherhood.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 29, 2011)

My horse runs away from fights unless they hit him with an arrow or something. It's sort of a pain having to look around for him after a skirmish.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

Just become a werewolf.

It's Bro'er than a horse.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2011)

I wanted to join the Companion but they told me I had to become a furry... I GTFO.  Maybe one day companion.. maybe one day.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

It's not a furry if you don't stay that way.  Like Khajiit.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm staying away from that furrrr.. but check this out Krory. :33


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mah husbando as Dovahkiin.


----------



## Krory (Nov 29, 2011)

He should be a Mage.

And why is he wearing such crappy armor?!

But lookin' good.

Now do Thane as in the Dark Brotherhood.

And Garrus as a bro.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2011)

He's wearing the default Dovahkiin armor..  Don't you see those flowers in his pouch.. he's into alchemy. And his blade is enchant with lightning. :33 

lol Thane. 

Garrus a as Bro? The hell is that?  Some kind of sorcery?


----------



## Jing (Nov 29, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I don't bother with horses. I find that they always get involved in the combat unless it's in a dungeon and when this happens the opponent either kills my horse or the horse gets in the way of my swings and I end up killing it.



My horse helped me kill a dragon today :33

 my horse.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 29, 2011)

I hate being a werewolf


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I wanted to join the Companion but they told me I had to become a furry... I GTFO.  Maybe one day companion.. maybe one day.



you can become a random werwolf if you go to fark... (sp) the city that starts with an F xD

near the cemetery the quest there starts and you can become a werewolf that way too 

and it looks way more epic than the companion werewolf story


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 30, 2011)

Man, leveling up my enchanting is a pain.

Today I bought and decked out the house in Solitude.
Killed my wife and dumped her body upside down behind a box in the basement.
Got my smithing to 100.
Got my enchantment to 67 (Just enchanting and selling all those damn iron daggers I made)
Got the mace of Molog Bal.
Made a Dragonplate set for my Solitude houseca


----------



## Akuma (Nov 30, 2011)

Im a guy and I married a dude, but I never talked to him again. I am assuming he moved on because he is a guy and not a woman and didnt want to bitch at me because I never called him.


----------



## Jing (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey does your level have anything to do with enemies doing cinematic kills on you? Cause this shit has been happening to me alot lately. I have half health and I start casting a healing spell then some guy does one of those cinematic kills... its really pissing me off >:L


----------



## Akuma (Nov 30, 2011)

Jing said:


> Hey does your level have anything to do with enemies doing cinematic kills on you? Cause this shit has been happening to me alot lately. I have half health and I start casting a healing spell then some guy does one of those cinematic kills... its really pissing me off >:L



No it really depends on how hard they hit, or what attack they do on you. because I know when dragons eat you its pretty much guaranteed that you are going to die. i think cinematic kills are critical hits.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, I think I was hit with more cinematic kills at low levels.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Yeah, I think I was hit with more cinematic kills at low levels.



Same here. If you're at a high level, but have low health, they can usually pull off a cinematic even if you're around 60-70% health. Seventy might be exaggerating a bit, but it sometimes seems that way when your character is lifted up by swords and tossed to the ground.


----------



## Jing (Nov 30, 2011)

I was actually around 60% percent health. God damn vampire cut my head off. What the shit.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm level 20 and I've never been hit with a finisher... What you guys are talking about is a completely new concept to me, I didn't know you could be killed in an awesome way.


----------



## Jing (Nov 30, 2011)

Its not gonna be awesome when a random Bandit Marauder or who the fuck ever kills you in that fashion every single time you try to fight him. I remember doing the Companions quest when you first see the Silver Hand guys. Alot of those guys did the critical kills on me. I had to start over so many times cause of it...


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Simple solution is don't get hit.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

Summoning 2 dremora lords, nothing can stop me now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 30, 2011)

blades are dumb


*Spoiler*: __ 



 they want you to kill paarthinax but odahviing can help. booo


----------



## Akuma (Nov 30, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> blades are dumb
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Im kind of curious about what loot you get from it.


----------



## mootz (Nov 30, 2011)

nightingale armor the best looking armor?


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

No.

Dark Brotherhood.


----------



## mootz (Nov 30, 2011)

You          crazy


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to be sane...

...then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

mootz said:


> nightingale armor the best looking armor?



Daedric is the best looking armor.


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2011)

The one that makes my head invisible.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 30, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> blades are dumb
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fuck the blades. I rule all of Skyrim. I don't need to listen to those bastards. If they don't give my any quests (because I didn't kill Parthunaax) then I'm just going to kill them. Bitches telling me what to do. I'm tired of people forcing me to make choices I don't wanna make 

/rage


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

> If they don't give my any quests (because I didn't kill Parthunaax) then I'm just going to kill them.



But you can't kill them.


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2011)

All you can achieve in Skyrim is being the Jarls' little helper. Not even one king


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 30, 2011)

Rios said:


> All you can achieve in Skyrim is being the Jarls' little helper. Not even one king


even that you get no respect from the guards.

"let me guess, you lost your sweet roll." 

assholes.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

Bethesda better allow me to become a king in the next Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Being King is for queers, tho.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

No it isn't.


----------



## mootz (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want to be king, play fable. 

If you want to be a badass adventurer...


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

But Fable sucks and I refuse to play it.


----------



## mootz (Nov 30, 2011)

the plot thickens


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 30, 2011)

The plot is thickening in the main quest for me at the moment, getting really fun.


*Spoiler*: __ 



About to try and organize a peace conference.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 30, 2011)

ive been sick as hell and have been bedridden so i havent been able to play at all 


my friend sent me this to cheer me up, i thought it might make a few of you lololol


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 30, 2011)

I was wondering why we havnt heard from you in awhile.

WB, fio.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEh6ZtCnZWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Okokami (Nov 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda better allow me to become a king in the next Elder Scrolls game.



King? Pff..

Emperor is more befitting I believe at the rate of heroism we're reaching.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Nov 30, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> even that you get no respect from the guards.
> 
> "let me guess, you lost your sweet roll."
> 
> assholes.



Question 9: While in town the baker gives you a sweetroll. Delighted, you take it into an alley to enjoy only to be intercepted by a gang of three other kids your age. The leader demands the sweetroll, or else he and his friends will beat you and take it.

    Combat: Drop the sweetroll and step on it, then get ready for the fight.

    Magic: Give him the sweetroll now without argument, knowing that later this afternoon you will have all your friends with you and can come and take whatever he owes you.

    Stealth: Act like you're going to give him the sweetroll, but at the last minute throw it in the air, hoping that they'll pay attention to it long enough for you to get a shot in on the leader.

_Taken from Morrowind wiki, appareantly its an easter egg kinda made into skyrim._


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2011)

rofl tf parody was awesome :rofl


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda better allow me to become a king in the next Elder Scrolls game.



I fully expect to follow in the steps of the previous player characters and achieve full godhood. I mean we haven't even beaten up any Daedra yet.

Although my personal wish for DLC would be beginning the war to reclaim the empire and eliminate the ThalmoreWho were Akavir pawns all along


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda better allow me to become a king in the next Elder Scrolls game.



Why be a King.. when you can be a God.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why be a King.. when you can be a God.



That will happen only after Dovahkiin will die. (like Ysmir/Tiber Septim => Talos Stormcrown)

I'd like to enjoy some of the respect an Emperor gets though.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 30, 2011)

Playing as a Khajiit Assassin/Archer is fun. Using my points to get 5/5 Sneak first, than gonna work on my One-Hand and then Archer.

The whole bucket/pot over the npc head trick doesn't work though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda better allow me to become a king in the next Elder Scrolls game.


that will never happen as TES follow a lore.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> that will never happen as TES follow a lore.



Dragon Break.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2011)

they did make us daedra prince, so why not an emperor


----------



## TRI05 (Nov 30, 2011)

i kinda broke the game by enchanting all my armor so destruction spells cost 0 magicka to cast.


----------



## Alien (Nov 30, 2011)

Eh, this game definitely ain't perfect. Cracks are starting to show up in the late game.

Wonder how this will compare to Morrowind in a couple of years.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

The new patch is out.

From what I can tell at a first glance on the PC,it improves textures and shadow quality,as well as mouse movement.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

I wonder how it'll improve my 360 experience.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 30, 2011)

What level should I join the Brotherhood?


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> I wonder how it'll improve my 360 experience.



Your experience won't be improved too much.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

Listen to this.



Just fucking listen:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g&sns=em[/YOUTUBE]


And I said.."wow".


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Your experience won't be improved too much.



I didn't think so. I was having a perfect experience as it was. :33

I never took notice of the texture issue since I installed my game. Guess I'll have to see.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 30, 2011)

I just want Quest Glitches to be fixed. Aside from that everything is fine


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuck me..the latest patch disabled all resists applied to the PC..

Not even the racial bonuses work anymore.

It's no wonder an ice-Mage fucked my shit even with my shield raised.

What the fuck Bethesda..

How do you miss something like that?


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Crazy kids and your resistances.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

The perks and resists..they do nothing.

Like being butt-naked in the middle of a storm.


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2011)

This is when your FPS experience kicks in and you start strafing around like the champ you are. Come on, dragons arent rocks. They can fly!


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Fuck me..the latest patch disabled all resists applied to the PC..
> 
> Not even the racial bonuses work anymore.
> 
> ...





I don't know how to feel knowing that Bethesda doesn't even test their patches.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, they already removed the patch?


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Who's that long-haired guy?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

That's Lydio.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, Lydio. Cool dude.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, what patch is this? I'm on 1.1 still..

Yay for not updating?


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

1.2 was added today but taking down because people that complained about the game being too easy didn't like the accidental challenge of no resistances.

Though everyone knew backwards flying dragons were fucking awesome.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 30, 2011)

Backward dragons?

Can we keep 'em? :33


----------



## Alien (Nov 30, 2011)

Just fought two elder dragons at once, didn't notice a thing about the no resistance thingy despite having pumped up the difficulty earlier. 

Resistances are for pussies anyway

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g&sns=em[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> Just fought two elder dragons at once, didn't notice a thing about the no resistance thingy despite having pumped up the difficulty earlier.
> 
> *Resistances are for pussies anyway*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g&sns=em[/YOUTUBE]



Damn straight.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 30, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Lol, they already removed the patch?


"No fuck you"


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> Just fought two elder dragons at once, didn't notice a thing about the no resistance thingy despite having pumped up the difficulty earlier.
> 
> Resistances are for pussies anyway
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g&sns=em[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, that song sound so stupid in English.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 30, 2011)

Good thing I didnt buy the game on Steam..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2011)

Hahahahaha...  

[YOUTUBE]QS7CcTLdzLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCrhDamN82k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Dec 1, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Lol, they already removed the patch?



That's so damn funny xDD


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCrhDamN82k[/YOUTUBE]



If it was 2500 cheese wheels on fire I would have loved the video.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 1, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> If it was 2500 cheese wheels on fire above the city of solitude I would have loved the video.



Fix'd for the added lulz factor


I got the patch, and have noticed bit of increased lag here and there. And some graphic glitches (was on a road, and if i turned to look at a building at a certain angle, all of a sudden i was looking at the surface of water covering everything)

And that comic is luz. They've already got mods out that replaces the unrelenting force shout with obliv's guard alarm voice bits. Wonder if they can make it do a "no fuck you" ?


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Listen to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too much of a woman voice. that song ain't fit for a woman's voice

gotta be men with a manly strong voice to sing it to give it some real dovakin power 

still good though


----------



## Firaea (Dec 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCrhDamN82k[/YOUTUBE]



That's a tasty landslide


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Why would you set cheese on fire? That's just a waste.


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2011)

That fucker wears exactly what I do.

Anyway, if it was rolling villagers and cheese.......I'd save the cheese.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone here planning to go through the arduous task of levelling all skills to 100 legitimately?


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Anyone here planning to go through the arduous task of levelling all skills to 100 legitimately?



However attempts that is insane, it's absolutely pointless to get them all to level 100. smh


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

That would have to be the stupidest thing ever...


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 1, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> However attempts that is insane, it's absolutely pointless to get them all to level 100. smh



True. You pick from the basic 2 types : melee / magic , then decide exactly what flavor of the 2 are you going to be, then pick the 3 or 4 skill tree's that most help your character build

Leveling every single tree to 100 is pointless, and you run the risk of thinning your build out too much, making you the quintisential "jack of all trades, but master of none"


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Hit level 50 on my mage, time to make my Argonian stealth char.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sure the idea would appeal to completionists.

I've done what Wolfarus has mentioned, focused on 3-4 skill trees for my character.


----------



## firefist (Dec 1, 2011)

that cheese party was mad.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 1, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I'm sure the idea would appeal to completionists.
> 
> I've done what Wolfarus has mentioned, focused on 3-4 skill trees for my character.



Yep.

Playing the standard tank, so im focusing in : heavy armor / 1 handed / block / smithing / enchanting.

With some side perks in sneak and archery, so im able to do some decent softening of targets from a distence before they get into melee range.

Since not all of the heavy armor / 1 handed / block tree's pertains to my character, once im thru with getting what i want out of those, i can branch out into minor tree's that just help my char out in smaller ways (like lock picking, or maybe alchemy)

Just ran into my first frost dragon. Even w/ the nord frost resis, he was doing pretty good damage to me w/ his frost breathweapon. Need to start spending gold on elemental resist gear, so i can disenchant and apply it to my own stuff


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2011)

Guys is there anyway to remove or otherwise stop the Skyrim Patch from you know patching. I accidentally allowed it to update, and now it won't start without finishing the patch.

Is there anything I can do? I've considered deleting all the games files (except the ones that hold my character) would that help?


----------



## Frostman (Dec 1, 2011)

You can try turning off automatic updates?


----------



## Alien (Dec 1, 2011)

Oddly enough, i'm having no problems whatsoever besides the no resistance thingy. Have only encountered some small bugs. 

Must be lucky. 

Check this thread if you're having any (PC) problems: 

@noobthemusical: i think they discuss ways to rollback the patch in the latter pages of that thread. Let me know if you want me to ask something in there for you (in case you don't have a gaf account, since signing up there can take a year)


----------



## andrea (Dec 1, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Anyone here planning to go through the arduous task of levelling all skills to 100 legitimately?





Basically even if you do level all your skills to max you still wouldn't have enough perk points to get all the available perks. So I'd say it's a waste, unless you're doing it just for the hell of it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2011)

@Frost Yeah but I let it start already so I couldn't stop it midway. 

@Alien Thanks for the offer but I managed to fix it. I update saw a dragon fly backwards and 20min later the game crashed, so I found a DL link containing the files from the previous patch so everything is back to normal.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2011)

Is it safe to install these mods from the top 20 list? I don't want my game to crash.


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2011)

Vino said:


> Is it safe to install these mods from the top 20 list? I don't want my game to crash.



Yes, there shouldn't be any problem installing them.  Some conflicts might arise if you use two mods that change the same thing but beyond that everything should work well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 1, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Anyone here planning to go through the arduous task of levelling all skills to 100 legitimately?


of course i only play jack of all trades.


----------



## firefist (Dec 1, 2011)

any tips on what to take into the embassy?


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2011)

Goobfist said:


> any tips on what to take into the embassy?



I took a two-handed sword in, that was all that I needed.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 1, 2011)

Any kind of news regarding Bethesda fixing the game after the latest,shitty patch?


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Any kind of news regarding Bethesda fixing the game after the latest,shitty patch?



Supposedly they'll talk about it soon.





> @bethblog @dcdeacon @gstaffinfection the on-going silence towards your customer base and a PR policy of "admit nothing" are quite shameful.
> 
> @JackQFrost should have updated information very soon


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 1, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Supposedly they'll talk about it soon.



I hope so.

I mean,I didn't encounter bugs before,but now..

I'm afraid to actually continue the game because it seems little things have been corrupted that add over time and basically fuck the game up.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

I guess I must be one of the few lucky ones since I haven't encountered any bugs yet... maybe something with resistance but it hasn't come up yet since I don't need it with my thief.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

Its a good thing I'm to pour to afford internet


----------



## Frostman (Dec 1, 2011)

They should just hurry up and release ther tool kit and let the community fix all the bugs.


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2011)

Frostman said:


> They should just hurry up and release ther tool kit and let the community fix all the bugs.



There is still some work they need to do on the kit and the wiki that'll be released alongside it.  :/


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 1, 2011)

So, I decided to plug my nose and jump in:



So far, so good. I've been playing rather cautiously, and so far, the only bug I've encountered is that one that makes you drag corpses/objects instead of searching/taking them, but I've found that if you keep pressing X enough times, you can do it anyway.



Frostman said:


> They should just hurry up and release ther tool kit and let the community fix all the bugs.



Yes, but that still doesn't address all the horror stories of people who paid good money for the console versions, like us.


----------



## Alien (Dec 1, 2011)

Creation kit in january, features steam workshop integration. Installing mods will be so easy. 

fuck yeah


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2011)

Alien said:


> Creation kit in january, features steam workshop integration. Installing mods will be so easy.
> 
> fuck yeah



Good to finally have a rough idea for the release of the Kit, also I like sound of Steam Workshop integration.


----------



## andrea (Dec 1, 2011)

Did someone say mods :33

I don't think I could handle a second playthrough without them.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 1, 2011)

Can't decide whom to side with, Empire or Ulfric. Leaning toward Empire 


*Spoiler*: __ 



after seeing the book inside the Thalmor Embassy. I don't want to be a Thalmor pawn. 




But seriously... what is the point of this game after forging a Daedric set?  I just one-hit killed a blood dragon with half life. He attacked a giant, so I just stood there and took a few hits to see what would happen. Not even 20% of my life, then I 1 hit killed the giant too. 

Hopefully some uber level baddies show up this will be boring.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

>One hit kills

Stop playing on Novice.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm playing on Expert right now and I can barely see any difficulty difference between this and Adept with my lythe Breton Flamethrower.  Might go on to master if it's much easier.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 1, 2011)

I just had one of the most fulfilling moments in this game so far, my first Elder Dragon. Now, the Dragon fight itself wasn't crazy impressive, just Dragonrend/Whack with Weapon/Heal, but the location was fairly badass. It was one of the large Foresworn settlements and there were a ton of Forsworn (all low level, no Hagravens or Briarhearts, or even ones named anything other than just Forsworn). The Elder Dragon massacred all of them, there was shouting, screaming, dying everywhere. It was the most chaotic moment I've had in the game.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> >One hit kills
> 
> Stop playing on Novice.




Is that the default difficulty? I just used that. It seemed alright if a bit easy until now.

Not sure what difficulty I should be at with a Daedric sword that does 350 damage.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 1, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Is that the default difficulty? I just used that. It seemed alright if a bit easy until now.
> 
> Not sure what difficulty I should be at with a Daedric sword that does 350 damage.


jeez then equip weak equipment or start a new game.


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2011)

No point, you can get way too powerful way too easily.



hails said:


> Did someone say mods :33
> 
> I don't think I could handle a second playthrough without them.



Yup, same here. Waiting till January before giving the game any second chance.


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Good to finally have a rough idea for the release of the Kit, also I like sound of Steam Workshop integration.



can't wait for all the mods and bug fixes 

and pc-master race gets all the patches faster than console


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

> can't wait for all the mods and bug fixes



It'll probably be a while before we start getting the really good stuff, it'll probably take a year or so to get to that point.

But we'll get quite a few bug fixes for the quests and so on.



> and pc-master race gets all the patches faster than console



PC Master race also gets to experience the game-breaking bugs, that are born from the new patches, faster than consoles.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 2, 2011)

So, I finished the main quest. Shorter than I expected, but at the same time I'm glad it didn't drag on. I'm only level 23 though so it felt very weird, I expected that I needed to be around the 40's.

I have a few more main things I want to do with my warrior character (finish Imperial missions, Companions missions) before I create a mage character to do all the bad-ass stuff such as The Dark Brotherhood, Thieves Guild and Mages Guild. Did I miss anything?

Don't really know how I feel about trying to find every shout or beating every dragon priest. They can stay in the maybe pile, I progressed pretty well with just the shouts I've learned through questing.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 2, 2011)

Look who's nazguul all up in here 



Fully decked out in daedric, including sword and bow.

Ima black and red engine of horrible, blazing, burning death 

Meh. The SS dosnt look near as good as id hoped, so here's a pic of my new awesome gear taken from the skyrim wiki


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 2, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Is that the default difficulty? I just used that. It seemed alright if a bit easy until now.
> 
> Not sure what difficulty I should be at with a Daedric sword that does 350 damage.



Dude try to avoid braking the game till like your 2nd play through. I mean yes crashing Morrowind because your attack did so much damage was almost as awesome as month long buffs. (those who disagree know shit about TESP) They didn't exactly make for challenging gameplay. Then again even in D&D I guess you could make anything broken.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 2, 2011)

So yeah I deleted my character and starting over once more. I'm never going to finish this damn game. 

I tried going for a mage/onehanded specialist thing but I missed using archery far too much.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Good to finally have a rough idea for the release of the Kit, also I like sound of Steam Workshop integration.



I really like how the CS will bundle the mods for you. I can't count the number of times, ive tried to extract a mod into the data folder only to find out it had some weird file path.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Dec 2, 2011)

Archery is way to good in this game, they should take down the damage like 90% and i would still one shot kill with 3x sneak from hunder meters with my daedric bow and 120% higher bow damage from enchants.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2011)

Stuck right at the part where you get the ethereal shout, somebody help me get past those 3 gates  with the corresponding stones that glow red


----------



## Adagio (Dec 2, 2011)

What quest line is that again? I remember something like that but all I did was run past the stones in a straight line (sprint somewhat in the middle between the stones) and then use whirlwind sprint to get through the gates before they close.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 2, 2011)

^That's exactly what I did.

I haven't played in days for some reason


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2011)

Adagio said:


> What quest line is that again? I remember something like that but all I did was run past the stones in a straight line (sprint somewhat in the middle between the stones) and then use whirlwind sprint to get through the gates before they close.



I'm stuck there too... why didn't I think about the whirlwind sprint. Feels bad man. What about my follower.. what happens to her.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 2, 2011)

The following video is a little disturbing.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm stuck there too... why didn't I think about the whirlwind sprint. Feels bad man. What about my follower.. what happens to her.



Sometimes Lydia annoyed me so much by setting off traps/aggroing shit/getting stuck that I just tell her to wait outside caves or dungeons so it wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 2, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The following video is a little disturbing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 2, 2011)

They should really make a quest like this


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

So the patch for the patch is coming next week apparently. PC is expected to get it in the beginning of the week, the consoles towards the end of the week. This should fix the resistance and backwards dragon issues.

Bethesda has also said that they "learned" from this and that due to the "millions upon millions" of people playing, they realized they run the risk of fucking up something big when they focus too hard on fixing something little. Because of this, they decided to focus on the code fixes (starting after the holidays) first as opposed to data fixes. Quest and balance issues fall under data fixes, but they said that "those will start rolling in a large way with the January updates." Basically sounds like they're hoping by dealing with code first, they won't run into as many issues like these when fixing the data.

They also said that there won't be "just a few" of patches and such. They intend to support the game thoroughly throughout the entire year of 2012 in the form of small gameplay fixes as well as big title updates.


----------



## Okokami (Dec 2, 2011)

So I accidently opened up steam and ended up having to re-validate my .exe at long last...
Was a bit miffed about it but the mouse feels lovely now, probably should've just rolled with the patches when they first came out.
But they rewrote my .ini >:/

I wish companions weren't so damn useless when your sneaking


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlocked the Hero of Skyrim achievement on Master difficulty, was the most fun I had in the game so far.


----------



## eHav (Dec 2, 2011)

Okokami said:


> So I accidently opened up steam and ended up having to re-validate my .exe at long last...
> Was a bit miffed about it but the mouse feels lovely now, probably should've just rolled with the patches when they first came out.
> But they rewrote my .ini >:/
> 
> I wish companions weren't so damn useless when your sneaking



get cicero as a companion, equip him with the dark brotherhood armor and voila, a stealty companion that doesnt fuck up all the time


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

But then you have to put up with Cicero.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 2, 2011)

I killed Cicero on this playthrough, just to wear his reduce price perk armor while shopping. He is WAY too annoying.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 2, 2011)

Well. I was banned for two months, so I missed all the good convo when the game came out. I've put way over 100 hours into Skyrim though. It exceeded my wildest expectations.

Also, I wanna put my dick in this girl's mouth. She's beautiful, talented and Mexican. My three favorite traits in a female.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 2, 2011)

That's like the 4th time that's been posted >_< lol


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2011)

I like how all I have to do for the Companions is beat up some guy in Whiterun, Kill 2 Trolls and go through a dungeon and they trust me completely.  Sounds legit.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 2, 2011)

Can your guild hire the Dark Brotherhood/Thugs for stealing? Cause my fingers have been awfully sticky, nabbed me an Elven Bow. =X


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 2, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The following video is a little disturbing.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 3, 2011)

This game is making my social life wank considering my working hours and wife/son to distribute my free time to.

Other than the, yet again, decrease in number of skills and armours, there is nothing to complain about this game, its fantastic.


----------



## ShadowStep (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful sky, right?

So I finished the main quest, winterhold college quests, dark brotherhood quest, companion quest (became a werewolf and then ditched that power), thieves guild quest, bard quests and a shit tonne of other quests including killing dragons for fun and now I can't figure out what else to do lol.

P.S. I ditched my daedric shield and helmet for Nahkriin (almost same as daedric but with added +50 magicka and -20% restoration for magicka) and Armour of Ysgammor (a little less armour but +20 health and +20% magicka resistance so a total of 70% magicka resistance together with elemental protection).


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2011)

> Beautiful sky, right?



Yes, I loved that entire section of the game.  :33


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

My brother hates all things medieval and fantasy and medieval fantasy. He loathes Elves and magic and shit. Yet he's been playing the shit out of this for the past three hours as a Dunmer and loves it.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 3, 2011)

That doesn't even make sense. But this is Skyrim 

I will be back to this game as soon as I finish Skyward Sword.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

He likes Fallout 3 and New Vegas so I guess it helps a little bit. But he's having fun and he's really impressed with the visuals and such. I was shocked.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2011)

It's probably because Skyrim's atmosphere is different from most other fantasy fiction.  The elves definitely aren't like majority of the elves that can be found in other works of fiction.  That or the gameplay is just too addictive for him.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 3, 2011)

ShadowStep said:


> So I finished the main quest, winterhold college quests, dark brotherhood quest, companion quest (became a werewolf and then ditched that power), thieves guild quest, bard quests and a shit tonne of other quests including killing dragons for fun and now I can't figure out what else to do lol.



Have you finished the Imperial/Stormcloak quests? Daedric quests? Divine quests? All the main city quests? 

Those are the only other ones I can think of.

Maybe even achievement/trophy hunt?


----------



## Lupin (Dec 3, 2011)

So difficult to find Daedric quests.. Trying to hunt for their artifacts for achievements. So far all I have left is Skill Master, Delver, Reader, Standing Stones, Thu?m Master, Oblivion Master and Master Criminal. I'm going to unlock Skill Master soon though. Standing Stones and Master Criminal should be easy.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 3, 2011)

Platinum/1000GS in Skyrim is surprisingly achievable, nothing that is truly absurd. Reaching level 50 will only take a lot of natural playing time, everything else seems easily doable.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Will probably be one of the easiest 100%s I've gotten, and that includes a LEGO game.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 3, 2011)

It will be the only 100% I have on a game, I rarely ever bother going through the motions to complete a highly repetitive task that isn't fun, but Skyrim's feels like natural progress. Again, excluding from the Reader trophy.

My game just froze twice on me within the space of an hour and I've had to restart my PS3 because of it. I could understand the first crash as I'd had the game on casually playing it and switching between the cricket for about 6 hours. But the second time really pissed me off, especially since I was right in the heart of completing a quest. Think I'll let the PS3 cool down for a while though, I was suffering from incredible lag that was nearly making the game unplayable as it was causing the controller to be unresponsive. I thought the patch was supposed to fix these issues.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Platinum/1000GS in Skyrim is surprisingly achievable, nothing that is truly absurd. Reaching level 50 will only take a lot of natural playing time, everything else seems easily doable.



lvl 50 = 3-4 skills at 100

its really easy if you max out smithing, heavy armor, blocking

that's 3 skills at 100 all completely useful for late game anyways and having them in mid game means you take no damage 

max out 1 more damage dealing skill and you are set to explore the world with almost no worries


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

I believe I have fifteen 100% games. All of which were cake walks.

I'd have a couple more if it weren't for DLC (Deus Ex, Dead Space 2, Star Wars: TFU and Dante's Inferno - have the main games 100% but never got the DLC, but still want the DLC for Deus Ex and Dead Space 2).

I haven't played a lot recently (and now my brother's gotten into it but he broke for American McGee's Alice... and I'm getting Cursed Crusade soon).

I still have:
Alduin's Wall
Elder Knowledge
The Fallen
Dragonslayer
War Hero
Hero of Skyrim
Sideways
Wanted
Married
Master Criminal
Golden Touch
Delver
Reader
Oblivion Walker
Dragon Hunter
Thu'um Master
Master

Nothing difficult but my problem was I repeatedly started over.  Can't even count how many times. But I'm sticking with my new thief now, hopefully.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 3, 2011)

I finally continued with the main story, and experienced my first _Fus Ro Dah_. Naturally I used it to blow the first enemy off of a mountain. Wonder where that Frost Troll landed.


Also, my companion survived a fall off of Throat of the World after being hit by it. She's tough as nails.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2011)

so restarted with a mage this time around

i didn't follow up on the main quest and thus have no dragons spawning  

skyirm is so nice without dragons 

don't have to worry about a sudden dragon popping out of nowhere and ruining my stealth approach

god i love sneaking up on my enemies laying frost runes as traps and then chain lightning them to death as they walk over my traps


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Clearly your companion was not Lydia. She's as squishy as a cupcake.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 3, 2011)

Not only squishy as a cupcake, but you better not dare ask her to carry your stuff otherwise you'll get the attitude of a lifetime.



Muk said:


> lvl 50 = 3-4 skills at 100
> 
> its really easy if you max out smithing, heavy armor, blocking
> 
> ...



How does one differentiate mid-game from end-game in Skyrim?


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Seriously, that's what pissed me off.

She's so sweet and nice most of the time, so obedient...

You ask her to carry your fucking sweet roll and she gets snide and sarcastic and condescending.

Now that they fixed dead companions at weddings, I'm going to kill her dead.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Not only squishy as a cupcake, but you better not dare ask her to carry your stuff otherwise you'll get the attitude of a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> How does one differentiate mid-game from end-game in Skyrim?



mid game i'd call anything where you are lvl 20-50 and after that it's late game xD

cause leveling up after 50 is just a grind fest and your main skills are maxed out

and you'd be maxing out skills that aren't essential


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 3, 2011)

Krory said:


> Clearly your companion was not Lydia. She's as squishy as a cupcake.



Lydia is a sarcastic bitch. When she says it is her job to serve and protect you, it sounds so forced and bitchy. My permanent follower is Jordis the Sword-Maiden, decked out in insane armor with one-handed, archery, blocking, and health buffs. 

Also, this made me laugh:


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 3, 2011)

My companion is that mage from the college, he almost one shots everyone with his lightning.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 3, 2011)

Muk said:


> mid game i'd call anything where you are lvl 20-50 and after that it's late game xD
> 
> cause leveling up after 50 is just a grind fest and your main skills are maxed out
> 
> and you'd be maxing out skills that aren't essential



Interesting, thanks for the response.

I have no interest in grinding whatsoever though, I guess I'll stop playing once I hit end-game.



Vino said:


> My companion is that mage from the college, he almost one shots everyone with his lightning.



I helped this mage clear out a dungeon and she became my companion for that particular cave. There was a dragon priest at the end of the cave and she absolutely mauled it. As much as you could maul a dragon priest, that is. Mage companions are incredibly useful.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 3, 2011)

Why is the invisible potion so fucking useless against guards? I go and they still detect me.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2011)

though at lvl 50 it doesn't mean that you have completed all the quests that are out there 

even when i was lvl 50 i had tons of quests still to finish up

just your major skills that you frequently use for battle should be maxed out by then


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 3, 2011)

Havnt taken a companion yet.

In all the games ive played that lets you bring grunts along, they always, ALWAYS die.

And its a split between running into a mob of enemies, thinking they are he-man (or she-ra) OR deciding that they need to protect me by stepping infront of me in mid-attack, thus taking a sword/bullet/whatever of mine to the back of their idiot head.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2011)

being a mage i only use my summons. its better that way, since they don't ruin my sneak attempts if i don't summon them

and they are good fodder i can resummon as soon as my mana is back. besides my aoe spells too often bounce off my own summons that i'd bring a companion with me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 3, 2011)

When can I find the headless horseman? I try to find him where I saw him first(near Solitude) but he never showed up to me afterwards....is there a specific place/time where he shows up?

PS: Where is Maven's house?(thief guild) I tried looking for it and its no where..


----------



## Frostman (Dec 3, 2011)

I saw him in riverwood once. he wasn't much of a conversationalist.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 3, 2011)

Is that a bug or I just didn't kill anyone? 

I payed a former bounty that I had to pay since the start of the game to Whiterun. Now I got this brotherhood contract to kill that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from the shop. I killed him in his in + the other witnesses. All of the bounty money got removed and there's no Whiterun bounty in the crime stat, yet whenever I go to Dragonreach's to test if the guard is attacking me, and he does. WTF?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8K8KQlZJcv8[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]no1fBQzVKQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## River Song (Dec 3, 2011)

Vino said:


> When can I find the headless horseman? I try to find him where I saw him first(near Solitude) but he never showed up to me afterwards....is there a specific place/time where he shows up?
> 
> PS: Where is Maven's house?(thief guild) I tried looking for it and its no where..



I don't know where mavens house is but the black Briar Lodge is to the East of Riften. That might be what you're looking for 

EDIT: IN Oblivion I rarely strayed from a Mage Character, but after getting to Level 20 with a mage I decided to restart as a Thief, and may I say. I LOVE the thief gameplay. To bad I can't take screenshots on my PS3


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 3, 2011)

Vino said:


> Why is the invisible potion so fucking useless against guards? I go and they still detect me.



How much do your boots weight? Sounds can alert enemies too, in Skyrim. The stealth system is a bit more nuanced than in Oblivion. There's apparently two components - hearing and seeing. The Falmer are actually blind but they can hear twice as far as other mobs, so if you have any special boots to muffle sounds (some are high ranking quest rewards or even low tier in the right guilds) you can actually sneak up on a Falmer very easily.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

River Song said:


> I don't know where mavens house is but the black Briar Lodge is to the East of Riften. That might be what you're looking for
> 
> EDIT: IN Oblivion I rarely strayed from a Mage Character, but after getting to Level 20 with a mage I decided to restart as a Thief, and may I say. I LOVE the thief gameplay. To bad I can't take screenshots on my PS3



You, like everyone else, only love the x30-x60 backstab damage. Don't lie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 3, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]8K8KQlZJcv8[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]no1fBQzVKQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eHav (Dec 3, 2011)

is there any mod out there that hides the helmet? been searching around and only found one that removes helmets from everyone


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

90% of helms are hideous so not seeing them on other people would be a good thing, too.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 3, 2011)

The Dragon priest Masks look cool, too bad they're light armour since I use Heavy armour. I wish there was a cosmetic/appearance tab mod for those of us who play in 3rd person so I can equip whatever armour and still have a nice-looking costume. I just got the Masque of Clavicus Vile and it looks pretty retarded with the horns and the moustache on the faceplate.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> The Dragon priest Masks look cool, too bad they're light armour



Hevnoraak (immune to poison and disease), Konahrik (can heal wearer and damage enemies if health is low sometimes), Nahkriin (+50 magicka, destruction/restoration 20% less), Otar (resistance against fire/frost/shock), Rahgot (increase stamina by 70), Vokun (conjuration/illusion/alteration cost 20% less) are all heavy. More than there are Light Armor (four of them are).


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, I only got Volsung so far so I thought the others were also light. That's cool. I'll look out for the others.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like I have to get myself that Otar mask for when I raid pesky Mage hideouts. Only negative of being a warrior without magic resistance, it can carve you up at times.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 3, 2011)

Man the end part of the thieves guild is tedious. I'm going for guild master but need to do something like 5 jobs from Vex and Delvin in each of 4 cities to unlock new quests needed for GM rank. 
Nightingale is boss, especially with the skull mask retex. 
Also my other warrior character is rocking  too bad though the guy used the stats for steel plate armor.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

List of all the artifacts and such, including the masks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 3, 2011)

How hard is the No One Escapes Cidhna Mine quest? 

I died on my first attempt.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

For the most part, it's a cakewalk.


----------



## Biwako Sarutobi (Dec 3, 2011)

does skyrim have a hidden unicorn just like oblivion?? haha the only thing i did not like about the unicorn in oblivion is that when ever i pulled out a weapon it would attack me. damn unicorn! on the brightside, it would attack any any any um hahah yeahhhhhhh


----------



## Gnome (Dec 3, 2011)

Walked up to old man in the mine, shot him with 1 chain lightning. Walked out 5 seconds later.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

My brother's lost in the College of Winterhold. 

And because of him, I can't fucking play.


----------



## Biwako Sarutobi (Dec 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Walked up to old man in the mine, shot him with 1 chain lightning. Walked out 5 seconds later.



Woah. I am so amazed by that heroic deed right there


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Someone needs to _cut_ you.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 3, 2011)

Biwako Sarutobi said:


> oqwenroa;sndfoweinrqwk


----------



## Biwako Sarutobi (Dec 3, 2011)

oooh i am shaking baby


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2011)

It really becomes tedious to find these absurd difficulty spikes in the game.

I'm a lythe, Breton murder-machine mowing down a bunch of bandits and then some other bandit with a different name just eats up 20 fistfuls of fire and two shots me with his bow.  It's not like he's got some crazy weapons or anything, just [special name] Bandit and dat level scaling.


----------



## martryn (Dec 3, 2011)

> How hard is the No One Escapes Cidhna Mine quest?
> 
> I died on my first attempt.



I failed some quest in those mines because I tried to mine and it kicked me out.  Wanted to kill that asshole king of the indians dude down there, but wouldn't work when I got arrested a second time.  Everytime I try to kill everyone in the mines I get my ass kicked by the number of guys better at spell casting than I am.  

The last 30 hours or so of gameplay I only fought one dragon.  What's up with that?

Barely touched the main quest.  Doing all the sidequests and exploring like crazy.  Not enough levels for all the perks.  Want to get great at smithing but don't want to spend perks on it when there are better ones available.  Guess I have to make sacrifices. 

Feels good to kill the dick out of someone with a x15 sneak attack with a dagger. 

Also kinda peeved that no one has any fucking money.  Can't sell all my shit.  I visit every fucking store in town and can't offload all the necklaces and rings and shit that I've got.  

Wanted to finish the game this December before heading to London for Christmas, but will probably only be able to rent it twice more from Redbox.  That gives me about 30-40 hours more of game time, but they way I play, I'm still not seeing that being enough.


----------



## Biwako Sarutobi (Dec 3, 2011)

hey has anyone met that guy with the blonde hair who is in love with that girl? but the girl is in love with another dude? because i met the blonde guy and he gave me a note to give to the girl? :sanji


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2011)

Has this been post yet?  

[YOUTUBE]YOxVjbGvUpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2011)

> does skyrim have a hidden unicorn just like oblivion?



I had no idea that Oblivion even had a unicorn.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Has this been post yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YOxVjbGvUpI[/YOUTUBE]


why people cant use the sound file and instead rip the trailer.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 4, 2011)

started this at long last

playing a mage, having fun burning everything i see
then came a bear and 3 wolves, and i had shitty skills

fuck you bear, you rape fucking hard for fucks sakes

met a friendly little troll but then i realized, it wasn't friendly and nearly chopped off a quarter of my HP bar

thank fuck for dual spell casting and these necromancer robes ;_;

i love this game
elder scrolls what have you done to me (again)


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't care how cheap it is, thief/assassin actually makes me feel more sneaky than most games. Love it. I still need to get this game back from my brother though. I was kind of hoping he wouldn't dig it, though at least now he'll stop bitching about Skyrim beating Gears of War 3 (his other favorite game) for GotY this year.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Kenneth, what system are you playing on?  :33


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

I used to play Skyrim like you... then I took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2011)

I decided to cause some mayhem (saving before, as I just wanted to fuck around and slaughter a village) and something odd happened. I killed Faendal, and a few minutes later a courier came and gave me my inheritance for him. That's fine, but I was married to Mauri, a chick from another city. I had killed her a week ago. I had nothing to do with Faendal even


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Are you certain you didn't help Faendal with the whole Carmilla issue (either giving her the letter he faked to pretend to be from Sven, OR telling her if Sven asks you to do the same... something to make her side against Sven)?

Some characters when you do quests for, you'll get an "inheritance" from them. Ysolda's actually the same way. If you get her the mammoth tusk and finish the quest, when she dies, she leaves you an inheritance even if you didn't marry her.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh shit, yeah that was it. And to think, I got all excited thinking I could finally get married. I guess if you kill your spouse, you're fucked? She is still rotting in my basement in Solitude.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, probably.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 4, 2011)

I was chasing after a dragon, and when I caught up to it, it was fighting two snow bears...it lost.  I don't know what to say to that.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh well, spouses are only good for money. So I found my first 2 Ebony Arrows today, inside of an Expert Locked door at an orc camp I slaughtered. I went to Dragonsreach, pickpocketed a guard and replaced her steel arrows with 1 ebony arrow. Then I stood next to the target as she shot ebony arrow after ebony arrow.


99 Ebony Arrows, looks fantastic equipped with my Nightingale Armor.


----------



## River Song (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> You, like everyone else, only love the x30-x60 backstab damage. Don't lie.



Well I'm an archer actually


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 4, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was chasing after a dragon, and when I caught up to it, it was fighting two snow bears...it lost.  I don't know what to say to that.





Well, if it helps, the bear was worshiped by ancient Nords as one of their nine animal spirits on the same level as Dragons.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 4, 2011)

can i start a new mage character and go straight to the college?


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Vino said:


> can i start a new mage character and go straight to the college?



Yes.  **


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes though I'd do some of the main quest first, FUS RO DAH helps anyone.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was chasing after a dragon, and when I caught up to it, it was fighting two snow bears...it lost.  I don't know what to say to that.



Its weird, bears are usually stronger than dragons, dunno why they had to gang up on the poor creature like that.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 4, 2011)

Which race is the best for mage? also I'm worried that whenever I go to that college at the start of the game, I'll get stomped by higher level creatures. 

Also why is that I only encounter Dragons/Frost/Blood ones and never once an Elder, Black or Red? do I have to be at some level or some other stupid shit?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 4, 2011)

i was having trouble but then i realized the difficulty setting was randomly on adept


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

> Which race is the best for mage?



Either a Breton or Altmer would serve you well.  Altmer have higher magic and more magic skill point bonuses.  Bretons have better perks including  25% magic resistance.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Either a Breton or Altmer would serve you well.  Altmer have higher magic and more magic skill point bonuses.  Bretons have better perks including  25% magic resistance.



Don't everyone have the same perks?


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Don't everyone have the same perks?



I meant to say racial traits.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

No you didn't.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> No you didn't.



I did mean to say it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't lie.


----------



## firefist (Dec 4, 2011)

how many guilds can you join in this game?


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Don't lie.



I'm no liar.  



Goobfist said:


> how many guilds can you join in this game?



Seven I believe.


----------



## firefist (Dec 4, 2011)

can you join mulitple ones or only one at a time?


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Goobfist said:


> can you join mulitple ones or only one at a time?



You can join multiple guilds at once.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Seven...

Dark Brotherhood, Thieves' Guild, The Companions, College of Winterhold, Bards' College... then are you including the Imperials and Stormcloaks? Or have I missed out on two places to join?


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Seven...
> 
> Dark Brotherhood, Thieves' Guild, The Companions, College of Winterhold, Bards' College... then are you including the Imperials and Stormcloaks? Or have I missed out on two places to join?



Yeah, I'm counting the Imperials and Stormcloaks.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay. Had to make sure I wasn't missing something huge. 

I wish the Bards' College was more expansive.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2011)

mmmmmm a poet

Choose High Elf for maximum spell spamage.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 4, 2011)

Ive just completed the main quest and the thieves guild.

One thing Im bummed is that theres not much else to do in this game, I finished every side quests. I could just do the other guilds but that would go against my thief class. 

I guess Ill start a new game with a Altmer Mage. :33


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

You did all fifteen Daedric Artifacts and got all ten Dragon Priest masks?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> You did all fifteen Daedric Artifacts and got all ten Dragon Priest masks?



yup. 

Dont know whats going on, in Morrowind and Oblivion theres always something to do, but this game not so much. 

Guess its the lack of DLC's at the moment.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a shame you rushed it, then. And I'm going to assume all sixty Dragon Words were gotten.

Try making another character.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 4, 2011)

nope. I didnt even use fast travel.....unless Im in a hurry.

Im 110 hours in and level 38.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 4, 2011)

Is there a way to remove the bounty after I kill the fake emperor? I get ambushed by 4 men and 1 of them escapes since he talked from above and that area can't be reached...I don't want to pay a bounty either, its annoying.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 4, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> nope. I didnt even use fast travel.....unless Im in a hurry.
> 
> Im 110 hours in and level 38.



You finished everything in that amount of time at only lvl 38? Odd...

I'm sure there are things you are missing


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

If you're only level 38, then clearly _everything_ isn't finished.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 4, 2011)

Bleach said:


> You finished everything in that amount of time at only lvl 38? Odd...
> 
> I'm sure there are things you are missing



My leveling skills gets slower as I progress, maybe its different stone I used.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 4, 2011)

Am I the only one of the opinion that Skyrim would benefit from a Co-Op function?


----------



## Jade (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't know if it's a bug or I screwed myself over. Can't continue with the Imperial side of the civil war(Fort Dunstad). But...I read that if you finished the main quest you can't progress in the civil war quest.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 4, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> Am I the only one of the opinion that Skyrim would benefit from a Co-Op function?



The game would have been so awesome if they added a Co-Op mode. I really wish they had done that.


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't even want to imagine Bethesda doing network code 

I really don't.

Game is FUBAR on the PS3. Class action lawsuits incoming (and rightly so).


----------



## Lamb (Dec 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> Game is FUBAR on the PS3. Class action lawsuits incoming (and rightly so).



Ye...                    no.


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Ye...                    no.



Game refuses to work properly for a large portion of PS3 owners after a while. And the same problem already plagued previous games released by them. 

So yeah, i hope they get sued in the faint hope they wisen up a bit. They've known about those problems for years and they've done jack shit to fix it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, but it's the PS3 so nobody actually cares.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 4, 2011)

haha, console peasants


i am a half-breed  a gentlepeasant


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Kenneth, what system are you playing on?  :33


PC, for multiple reasons
the two major ones being if a quest is bugged, i'm able to fix it with the console, and also because i've gotten very used to playing it on the pc


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Good thing there's no quest bugs.

...unless you play on the PS3.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe Sony should try to make a console that doesn't have developers trying to decipher Klingon or some shit just to port something over.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Maybe Sony should try to make a console that doesn't have developers trying to decipher Klingon or some shit just to port something over.



Pretty much. This is why Sony lost out on some exclusives at the start, on top of their secrecy.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 4, 2011)

Which really blows hard for them.

Can't say I really believe I missed out on much though, being a ps3 owner.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Dec 4, 2011)

So...i just got this for pc and I'm now at Whiterun but i have no idea where to go for side quests? Do I have to talk to everyone in sight until one gimme some? i really dont feel like doing this. I mean there are so many people...



thats my first elder scroll btw so yeah I'm kinda lost.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe Bethesda should have got 4J to port Skyrim seeing as they haven't got a fucking clue what they are doing.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 4, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> So...i just got this for pc and I'm now at Whiterun but i have no idea where to go for side quests? Do I have to talk to everyone in sight until one gimme some? i really dont feel like doing this. I mean there are so many people...
> 
> 
> 
> thats my first elder scroll btw so yeah I'm kinda lost.



So many people makes for so many side-quests.

In Whiterun you can join the Companions if you want.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 4, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> So...i just got this for pc and I'm now at Whiterun but i have no idea where to go for side quests? Do I have to talk to everyone in sight until one gimme some? i really dont feel like doing this. I mean there are so many people...
> 
> 
> 
> thats my first elder scroll btw so yeah I'm kinda lost.



Just start playing the main quest, going to the different hold, side quests just kind of come naturally.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

None of the developers around know what the fuck to do with the PS3 for the most part. That's why Insomniac stayed exclusive so long, they felt it was so much work at first since the PS3 requires complete reworking. Which is also why although they LOOK better, most PS3 ports of games play like garbage. I'm sure everyone remembers the whole Bayonetta thing where the game was virtually UNPLAYABLE.

This was because the PS3 is like alien technology and Sony STILL refuses to tell even developers full specs and tech used in it.


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOxVjbGvUpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

That's like the fifteenth time I've seen that today. And the poor work on it doesn't make it any more entertaining this time around.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> PC, for multiple reasons
> the two major ones being if a quest is bugged, i'm able to fix it with the console, and also because i've gotten very used to playing it on the pc



Excellent.  



> This was because the PS3 is like alien technology and Sony STILL refuses to tell even developers full specs and tech used in it.



That's probably one of the stupidest things Sony is doing regarding the PS3.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one of the stupidest things Sony is doing regarding the PS3.



Assassin's Creed and Resident Evil 5 were supposed to be Sony Exclusive, you know (amongst others).

You know why they aren't?

Because during production of the games, Sony refused to release _any_ specs for the hardware, so the developers had no idea what goal or restrictions they could set. Sony wouldn't even tell people MAKING GAMES FOR THEM aside from their inside-studios (which also worked on limited information).

They made it for the 360 version in mind instead, then, and just do what every developer does now.

Constant delays and a refusal to state a release date until the last minute also drove some developers to the edge.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

I really don't know what the fuck Sony is thinking on that issue, one would figure that when two popular games that were meant to be PS3 exclusives jumped ship Sony would wise up and release full specs...


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

See, Sony has been making poor decisions time and time again. Like the CONSCIENCE effort to start to eliminate backwards compatibility because they wanted to raise Playstation 2 sales. And then what they did with the PSPGo. Now, the over-priced, low-tech SD cards for their PSVs, the lack of PSN sharing capabilities, and yet again... no backwards compatibility (meaning all PSP games need to be rebought to use them on the PSV).


----------



## Firaea (Dec 4, 2011)

This thread became a Sony-bashing thread. 'neways, PS3 owner here, and Skyrim _is_ a mess on the PS3. Maybe Sony has its own share of faults, but I'm pretty sure Bethesda could've done better because many other games play seamlessly without issue for me.


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2011)

Ya, Bethesda is to blame for this. Sony's documentation and support has increased immensely and competent developers know their way around the PS3 now.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't mind the initial fumbles as long as they continue efforts to patch and fix the broken parts of the game.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Funny how when one game is messed up on ONE system, they blame the developer...

But when Platinum did it with Bayonetta, everyone rushed to blame it on Sony instead.  Oh, irony...


----------



## Amuro (Dec 4, 2011)

Can you patch a shitty engine? Not sure. 

Yeah Sony use of divided memory isnt as flexible but fuck, you should be testing your games and not releasing them running like shit.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Funny how when one game is messed up on ONE system, they blame the developer...
> 
> But when Platinum did it with Bayonetta, everyone rushed to blame it on Sony instead.  Oh, irony...



Probably because Bethesda is well known as a horrible game developer when it comes to technical aspects of games.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd like to see what would have happened if Platinum had actually done the PS3 port instead of letting Nex do it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Probably because Bethesda is well known as a horrible game developer when it comes to technical aspects of games.



Probably.

Though at least Bethesda made an attempt to fix it.

Bayonetta, they tried to say nothing was wrong at first.


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Funny how when one game is messed up on ONE system, they blame the developer...
> 
> But when Platinum did it with Bayonetta, everyone rushed to blame it on Sony instead.  Oh, irony...



Yo fatty, chill 



Amuro said:


> Can you patch a shitty engine? Not sure.
> 
> Yeah Sony use of divided memory isnt as flexible but fuck, you should be testing your games and not releasing them running like shit.



From what i hear from better informed people it would take a significant amount of resources to fix this. Rewriting parts of an engine and patching it ain't simple. 

PS3 owners will probably get some patches that alleviate the problem a bit but i doubt the problem is going to get fully fixed.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Can you patch a shitty engine? Not sure.
> 
> Yeah Sony use of divided memory isnt as flexible but fuck, you should be testing your games and not releasing them running like shit.



It's not a shitty engine, Bethesda's modifications to it are the real problem in my opinion.  Civilization 4 was extremely stable.  



Krory said:


> Bayonetta, they tried to say nothing was wrong at first.



I don't see why the hell developers even take that route, sooner or later they'll have to say that there is a problem.  



> From what i hear from better informed people it would take a significant amount of resources to fix this.



It's something that should be done but probably won't be fixed.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 4, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Can you patch a shitty engine? Not sure.



What's the problem with the engine (or the modifications made to it)?


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2011)

The problem in this case is that the game keeps track of literally every object you influence in the game-world (for immersions sake). Like you move a beer bottle, it saves its position, you move an axe etc. And while memorizing the position of one object doesn't influence the performance at all, it starts to become a problem when you've played for several dozen hours and influenced thousands of objects. The game has to keep track of every single one of them and it starts increasing the size of your savegames and the PS3 which uses it's memory in a different way than the 360 and PC, has trouble coping with that.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 4, 2011)

That's very interesting. I've heard of that issue before but you explained it very well, thank you.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 4, 2011)

welp, what the fuck

was going to do the esbern part of the 'a cornered rat' quest, he has no dialogue sound but does reply to my statements, however he doesn't unlock the door, and when i use tcl to take a peek inside he's just walking around randomly or waiting at the door

uesp says that deleting the skyrim.ini file and skyrimprefs.ini file will fix the bug, trouble is, the folder they specified doesn't exist lol (users\username\my games\skyrim)

i went to c:\\program files\the elder scrolls skyrim\skyrim and located skyrim.ini but not skyrimprefs.ini

also, deleting that one didn't do a thing
i'll try finding it in appdata but i'm not getting my hopes up

advancing the quest with the console (setstage 202 180) doesn't work either because i have to escort him, and i tried to use placeatme but i'm either doing it wrong or it's just really fucked

fml god damn it, when will i get a ES game that doesn't have a huge bug like this  anyone got this issue too?


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

> fml god damn it, when will i get a ES game that doesn't have a huge bug like this



Never.

I never experienced that particular bug.  Have you reverted to an older save?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 4, 2011)

an older save won't change much expect my money and enchanted set
also the save before that dates from when i killed that first named dragon :|


edit: well i got it fixed with setstage mq203 5
tho i feel like i missed out on a lot of shit now


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing too exciting, Kenneth.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm missing out on a lot because my brother is still HOGGING MY FUCKING GAME.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Take it back by force.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

He's the elder by six years and almost a foot taller and he intimidates me. 

Though he'll hopefully try to finish 100%ing Alice tomorrow so we can return it to GameFly. But I'll be getting The Cursed Crusade and LEGO Harry Potter soon.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

Fight dirty.


----------



## martryn (Dec 4, 2011)

Your... 31 year old brother... is hogging your video games?  WTF, mate?


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Fight dirty.



You make a valid point.




martryn said:


> Your... 31 year old brother... is hogging your video games?  WTF, mate?



What can I say? He's a douche sometimes.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> What can I say? He's a douche sometimes.



Get another 360.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Get another 360.



That would be a waste of money.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Get another 360.



That's not the issue. We do have our own.

One copy of the game.  I was obtaining it under the impression he would not play it because he typically loathes fantasy settings and thinks elves are downright silly. But yet... he's playing a Dunmer because they "look badass."


----------



## The Boss (Dec 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That would be a waste of money.


No.. but a waste of money would be paying too much for your phone bill. 



Krory said:


> That's not the issue. We do have our own.
> 
> One copy of the game.  I was obtaining it under the impression he would not play it because he typically loathes fantasy settings and thinks elves are downright silly. But yet... he's playing a Dunmer because they "look badass."



Don't allow your bro to be the alpha. Take back what is yours.. Dovahkiin.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 4, 2011)

my ps3 copy runs fine, haven't run into that many bugs at all.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Don't allow your bro to be the alpha. Take back what is yours.. Dovahkiin.



I just FUS-RO-DAH'd him through a window.

I think he needs medical attention.

...but I also have to find Mercer and make him pay first.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2011)

7 achievements to go, then I can move on to another game for a while.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 5, 2011)

Master Conjuration is godly. Two permanent mage zombie companions zapping lightning all over the place + summoning Atronachs of their own = omgwtfbbq


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 5, 2011)

Guess we'll have to wait until the toolset comes out before we can get the good mods.

Still waiting on a good custom house mod (or a mod that changes any of the default ones). Just dl'd a "swearing mudcrabs" mod, going to install and test it out tomarrow. It sounds rather amusing 

Oh, and just duked it out w/ my first elder dragon


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> my ps3 copy runs fine, haven't run into that many bugs at all.



it only happens if you have a 40+ hour save file 

the accumulated data becomes too much and the memory starts "leaking" impacting the game's functions 

This is a problem inherent in bethesda's coding since oblivion, its not simply something they can fix or they would have done so


----------



## eHav (Dec 5, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> an older save won't change much expect my money and enchanted set
> also the save before that dates from when i killed that first named dragon :|
> 
> 
> ...



on other stages of the main quest, he will most likely still be mute, since that's a problem with his sound files. there's a fix for it with something called the BSA_unpacker wich will open some sound file and extract his sound files for a new location making the game use them then. if you find yourself stuck again you should look for that fix


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 5, 2011)

Is the College of Winterhold some sort of Dragon Magnet? 

There are no less than two dragon corpses in the main area; one glitched and didn't disintegrate and now hangs menacingly over that statue as you walk in.  It's terrifying.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 5, 2011)

When you say it didn't disintegrate do you mean that its not a skeleton but it still has its "skin"? 

I had the same problem and someone in this thread told me to just firebolt them away. Works like a charm and its oddly satisfying


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much.

You'd think someone would move them, or destroy them, since they're literally blocking doors in the game, but no one seems to mind all that much.  Mages are wusses, though; those shits ran and hid both times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

So do you have to be online on the PS3 to play this or can I play it without Internets?

Because I have no internets.


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2011)

Fuck.  Wish dragons would attack me randomly.  I guess I look too badass.  I've only seen one dragon in the last 30 or so hours of gameplay, and I've been walking around exploring dungeons and forts and shit.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So do you have to be online on the PS3 to play this or can I play it without Internets?
> 
> Because I have no internets.



You don't have to be online to play.

martryn:  How far have you gotten in the main quest?


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> 7 achievements to go, then I can move on to another game for a while.



I still have quite a few to go.  But mostly easy ones. Only one I foresee being a pain in the knickers is finding the 50 or whatnot Skill books. Though that's what online guides are for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You don't have to be online to play.
> 
> martryn:  How far have you gotten in the main quest?



Guess I'll rent the game and try it out then. 

I'll report back with whether or not I'll be obtaining the extended demo.


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2011)

> martryn: How far have you gotten in the main quest?



Some bitch stole my horn and is now making me do something somewhere that I haven't been to because it's out of my way.



> Guess I'll rent the game and try it out then.



Dude, that's what I did.  Redbox, man.  Rent it eight times, cost less than $20, buy it in a few months when it's a bit more affordable and I have more liquid assets again.  Don't really have the time to devote to a game like this outside of the weekends.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

> Some bitch stole my horn and is now making me do something somewhere that I haven't been to because it's out of my way.



Ah, you aren't too far into the main quest then.  Once you complete a few more main quests dragons will start to become more frequent.


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2011)

> Ah, you aren't too far into the main quest then. Once you complete a few more main quests dragons will start to become more frequent.



Yeah, figured.  It's not like I'm putting it off, it's just every time I open my map up I'm like, "Oh, shit, there's a quest to complete right here.  Might as well do it while I'm over in this part of the world."


----------



## Adagio (Dec 5, 2011)

Do you use fast travel a lot? I find that the more you use it the more likely a dragon is to attack you.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 5, 2011)

martryn said:


> Yeah, figured.  It's not like I'm putting it off, it's just every time I open my map up I'm like, "Oh, shit, there's a quest to complete right here.  Might as well do it while I'm over in this part of the world."



Easy solutuon: Turn all other quest markers off except the main quest one


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2011)

*some video
*


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2011)

> Do you use fast travel a lot? I find that the more you use it the more likely a dragon is to attack you.



Not a lot.  If there is something close to me on the map I'll just walk there, but if there is an option of fast traveling to somewhere closer to save the walk, I'll do that instead.



> Easy solutuon: Turn all other quest markers off except the main quest one



Fuck that.  That's not fun.


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2011)

> some video



Jim Sterling is the type of guy I'd like to know.  I'd want to be friends with him.  I want my wife to hate him.  I want to hang out with my other friends and make fun of him.  I'd want to hang out with my other friends, decide to do something, and then get into an argument of whether we should invite him along because he's a fucking hassle and annoying to be around.  But I want him around.  Because he's entertaining, and would bring hours of entertainment to my social circle.  And when we decided we did want to nerd it up, he'd be there to support us.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2011)

have this comic page been posted?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 5, 2011)

martryn said:


> Some bitch stole my horn and is now making me do something somewhere that I haven't been to because it's out of my way.



I just finished that last night. That was annoying as fuck and really rustled my jimmies. Her reason for it still pisses me off. I mean I _AM_ the fucking Dovhakiin, get out of my way or die bitch.


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2011)

She must be the most annoying character in the game and the only one I truly disliked.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2011)

*Skyrim soars past Battlefield 3 on XBL activity*


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking at the comments is kind of funny to see how the "game addicted" fans that scream single player games ftw cant even see that the tactics used to make them addicted and spend 100+ game hours are tactics commonly used in multiplayer games. So yea keep spitting on WoW and CoD guys, it does you justice.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 5, 2011)

martryn said:


> Fuck that.  That's not fun.



Whatever works for you.

The story was the first thing I finished.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

martryn said:


> Some bitch stole my horn and is now making me do something somewhere that I haven't been to because it's out of my way.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that's what I did.  Redbox, man.  Rent it eight times, cost less than $20, buy it in a few months when it's a bit more affordable and I have more liquid assets again.  Don't really have the time to devote to a game like this outside of the weekends.


I didn't even know they did video games on Redbox, but then I saw it at Wal-Mart by chance (I don't normally look at Redbox at all, but I'll start to now since I lost Internet) and saw the game.

Now my weekend is booked. 

I had planned on sitting around at home, alone, crying again.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Skyrim soars past Battlefield 3 on XBL activity*



Saw it earlier, loved that particular bit of news. :33


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

If only it could at least FUS-RO-DAH Black Ops down a notch...


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2011)

So who else sold their Elder Scroll for 2000 gold? I thought its a good deal.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Dec 5, 2011)

Since you couldnt put it out on a cool display, it just took up pixels on my screen. But i stell kept it since its invaluable..


----------



## Hana (Dec 5, 2011)

I remember noticing that in my inventory and wondering what the fuck to do with it. It's an Elder Scroll for crying out loud, and it is stuff in my backpack along with my ingredients, books, skooma, weapons, and other crap.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 5, 2011)

My new favorite bored activity is to find a big and elegant dinner table in the game, covered in beautiful silverware and food. Then I FUS RO DAH it all off, pelting servants and Jarl's with spoons and sweetrolls.


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 5, 2011)

I bought this game yesterday. When I got to Whiterun I saw my first giant trudging into town to stomp on some unsuspecting cattle, as they are wont to do. 

I... I don't know what possessed me to fire an arrow at him... but as soon as I break orbit and plummet back down to the surface of Skyrim, I intend to leave him and his giant friends very well alone. 









































































_For now..._


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 5, 2011)

Is there no way to escape the bounty after you kill the fake emperor?


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2011)

> I had planned on sitting around at home, alone, crying again.



I have a bottle of 18 year old scotch hiding in the spare bedroom upstairs so I can enjoy this, my most favorite of weekend activities.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 5, 2011)

Are anyone else's dragon's just huge dicks?

They're starting to appear more and more often, but they have this enormous vendetta against all wildlife in Skyrim; I spent no less than 15 minutes trying to kill a dragon, and all it did was fly along the river murdering Elk and Mudcrabs.  Half of the time they won't even land, and the other half they'll land half a mile away and start killing more wildlife.

It wouldn't be so bad but I'll be trying to rest or enchant or use the alchemy station and the stupid thing is flying around doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, same here. At one point I couldn't fast travel because a Dragon was just lazily trolling the skies. I had originally planned to not use archery, as it seems overpowered. But without that or good magic, you're spending 80% of a dragon fight going "FUCKING LAND BRO!"


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm rolling a Spell Sword right now, so thankfully I can both pester him with magic and summon Atronauchs to pester him, but it still takes fucking forever.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm rolling a Spell Sword right now.



You and everyone else playing the game.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 5, 2011)

I also have my Argonian Archer.  

I started countless games right now, but I liked these two.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

I've made about sixteen characters now, but my two Imperial Thieves are the ones that appealed most to me.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 5, 2011)

I want to play a in your fucking face Redguard with no magic, arrows or crafting but that seems like it would be difficult run.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 5, 2011)

Rios said:


> Looking at the comments is kind of funny to see how the "game addicted" fans that scream single player games ftw cant even see that the tactics used to make them addicted and spend 100+ game hours are tactics commonly used in multiplayer games. So yea keep spitting on WoW and CoD guys, it does you justice.



I'm interested in what you mean by these tactics.



Krory said:


> I've made about sixteen characters now, but my two Imperial Thieves are the ones that appealed most to me.



I could not sit through that intro 16 times.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I could not sit through that intro 16 times.



It's not that long. Just have to go through watching that first guy get his head cut off. Or do you mean the whole Helgen Keep as well?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Skyrim Lag: How The Hell Did This Happen?
IGN OPINION: Bethesda must explain how and why the company shipped a game that is broken.*


----------



## Jing (Dec 5, 2011)

Who else sided with the Stormcloaks? I loved invading Whiterun and Solitude kicking everyone's ass. 

Gonna start a new character tomorrow and focus more on stealth and magic abilities.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, but then again... it's IGN and no one really cares about IGN's opinion.

They're the Fox News of gaming media.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Skyrim Lag: How The Hell Did This Happen?
> IGN OPINION: Bethesda must explain how and why the company shipped a game that is broken.*


from what i hear is only on the PS3 version.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but then again... it's IGN and no one really cares about IGN's opinion.
> 
> They're the Fox News of gaming media.



Not that I disagree, but the PS3 version of Skyrim issues has actually been covered by other, _worthy_ gaming websites as well.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not that I disagree, but the PS3 version of Skyrim issues has actually been covered by other, _worthy_ gaming websites as well.



Typical Esura, missing the point.  Even that Linkdarkside got it. Platinum Games and Nex should also be sued, probably.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Nope, I didn't miss the point at all.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Dark Souls.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2011)

What is wrong with people? So a successful game likely to win multiple GOTY's has a glitch, big fucking deal, gamers are such opportunists pricks sometimes when they don't get their way.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What is wrong with people? So a successful game likely to win multiple GOTY's has a *glitch*, big fucking deal, gamers are such opportunists pricks sometimes when they don't get their way.



Its more than just a glitch or harmless bugs dude. Its quite literally some game breaking shit going on with the PS3 version.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What is wrong with people? So a successful game likely to win multiple GOTY's has a glitch, big fucking deal, gamers are such opportunists pricks sometimes when they don't get their way.



Then as I just pointed out, IGN tries to convince people it's on _every_ form of the game, and a 100% occurrence issue.  And, yet again, everyone was cool with it happening with Bayonetta.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What is wrong with people? So a successful game likely to win multiple GOTY's has a glitch, big fucking deal, gamers are such opportunists pricks sometimes when they don't get their way.



A frame-rate of less than 10 fps is a pretty fucking big deal when close to 36%, going by polls, of Skyrim's PS3 base experiences it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> A frame-rate of less than 10 fps is a pretty fucking big deal when close to 36%, going by polls, of Skyrim's PS3 base experiences it.



Wasn't it this thread where everyone was saying people shouldn't be playing it on consoles anyway?  That'll teach 'em a lesson.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> A frame-rate of less than 10 fps is a pretty fucking big deal when close to 36%, going by polls, of Skyrim's PS3 base experiences it.



It seems to be a pretty common occurrence on NeoGaf and other forums. Motherfuckers are raging hard, rightfully.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Well of course it's going to _seem_ like a common occurrence. Statistically, people would be more inclined to complain if they were actually receiving the issue. Especially because everyone not experiencing the bug is too busy playing Skyrim.

Though there are trolls, so who knows...


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> Wasn't it this thread where everyone was saying people shouldn't be playing it on consoles anyway?  That'll teach 'em a lesson.



PC Master Race is the best.  



Esura said:


> It seems to be a pretty common occurrence on NeoGaf and other forums. Motherfuckers are raging hard, rightfully.



Hopefully PS4 will play nice with TES6, don't expect Bethesda to fix this bug.  -_-


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2011)

It's not like Bethesda's ignoring it. If it's apparently perfectly fine to you all to make a bunch of kneejerk reactions then I guess I should sue Square for selling me that trash FFXIII.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't think this is trolling though. From my investigation...shit is broken, well the PS3 version that is as well as suffering from issues FO3 had exclusively for the PS3.


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2011)

I've lost three computers in the last 13 months.  Really, really, really want a new gaming computer but I only want high end stuff since you don't want to replace it every two years and high end machines can be viable for five or six really, but the budget doesn't agree. Would rather play Skyrim, Dragonage, Mass Effect, etc on PC.  RPGs are PC games.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Yet again... missing the point.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> PC Master Race is the best.



So you would agree that consolers deserve it, correct? 

And lol... PS4... games...


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's not like Bethesda's ignoring it. If it's apparently perfectly fine to you all to make a bunch of kneejerk reactions then I guess I should sue Square for selling me that trash FFXIII.


The game drops to single digits FPS dude. I haven't really seen too many people say the game is shit, but that the PS3 version is kind of unplayable after a certain point, and if we take what the Obsidian dude said, it could be a bigger issue that possibly couldn't be fixed by DLC.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2011)

^ Okay. I guess I'll just sit back and watch what happens.


I bought a laptop, wonder if that shit can run Skyrim. Might have try it out for the mods.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

After how bad New Vegas was in bugs and glitches, I'm not sure if one shouldn't trust an Obsidian developer further than you could throw them... or to acknowledge that they are God-tier when it comes to MAKING bugs and glitches and praise his word as gospel.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

> So you would agree that consolers deserve it, correct?



They deserve to have a fun time regardless of what system they are playing on.  They're already missing out on mods, no need to wish for them to have a game-breaking bug.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm surprised ps3 owners bought Skyrim after playing FO3.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> They deserve to have a fun time regardless of what system they are playing on.  They're already missing out on mods, no need to wish for them to have a game-breaking bug.





_So... you agree... they deserve it..._


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2011)

Not to sound like an ass, but maybe Bethesda shouldn't release games on the PS3 anymore, they don't get along.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Not to sound like an ass, but maybe Bethesda shouldn't release games on the PS3 anymore, they don't get along.



It's only logical.

After all, Sony thinks their internal first-person studios are perfect so why would they need third-party games?


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> _So... you agree... they deserve it..._



I would never agree to such a thing. 



> Not to sound like an ass, but maybe Bethesda shouldn't release games on the PS3 anymore, they don't get along.



Until they get around to fixing their engine it might not be a bad idea.  Of course they are greedy and won't consider such a thing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 5, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Yeah, same here. At one point I couldn't fast travel because a Dragon was just lazily trolling the skies. I had originally planned to not use archery, as it seems overpowered. But without that or good magic, you're spending 80% of a dragon fight going "FUCKING LAND BRO!"



I have so many arrows that I have no idea what to do with them.



Sephiroth said:


> I'm surprised ps3 owners bought Skyrim after playing FO3.



I've yet to experience bugs in FO3. NV on the other hand...

Not that I give a darn for as long my data doesn't up and vanish or something.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would never agree to such a thing.



Your PC Master Race brothers would be so disappointed in you.




> Until they get around to fixing their engine it might not be a bad idea.  Of course they are greedy and won't consider such a thing.



Two outta' three ain't bad.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Until they get around to fixing their engine it might not be a bad idea.  Of course they are greedy and won't consider such a thing.



But if they're going to get sued in this oh so great country of America, that greed will just backfire.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm surprised ps3 owners bought Skyrim after playing FO3.


I was going to, but this dude at Gamestop talked me out of it.

Dude deserves a raise for that. Saved me money from garbage shit and I managed to get some other games instead.



Gnome said:


> Not to sound like an ass, but maybe Bethesda shouldn't release games on the PS3 anymore, they don't get along.



I agree with this. If you aren't going to do a PS3 version right, don't release one at all. Your games wont be missed (to me imo).


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> But if they're going to get sued in this oh so great country of America, that greed will just backfire.



Where can I sue Square for the shit that was FFXIII?  I only _wish_ that game had at least a technological excuse to be unplayable.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

> Your PC Master Race brothers would be so disappointed in you.



It's a mutual feeling.  



> Two outta' three ain't bad.



True but greed knows no limit.



> But if they're going to get sued in this oh so great country of America, that greed will just backfire.



How likely is such a thing?  I've ignored most of the shitstorm so I'm in the dark.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I've yet to experience bugs in FO3. NV on the other hand...



You were quite lucky then, my first was a game ender of getting stuck in a chair in the beginning of the game unable to even go to the menu, it was actually kind of funny.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's a mutual feeling.



As long as you are aware.




> True but greed knows no limit.



True. Just look at Sony. 




> How likely is such a thing?  I've ignored most of the shitstorm so I'm in the dark.



You forget, this is the country where people tried to sue EA because they didn't get a second free shitty Battlefield game to go with their first shitty Battlefield game.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

> You forget, this is the country where people tried to sue EA because they didn't get a second free shitty Battlefield game to go with their first shitty Battlefield game.



/Was not aware of this.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

That will certainly teach EA to go back on their word when it comes to PS3 gamers.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Moral of the story: PS3 gamers sure like their shit games.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, Battlefield 1943 wasn't exactly shitty.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

It's Battlefield.

Of course it was.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

I disagree, Battlefield games can be pretty damn amazing.  BF2 was superb, BF2142 had some of the best multiplayer experiences I've experienced, and BF3 what decent from what little I played of it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I disagree, Battlefield games can be pre-


----------



## Bleach (Dec 5, 2011)

Someone sure is a hater


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Bad Company 2 wasn't so bad either. Was ok for a week or two.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Someone sure is a hater



No. I prefer a more... flattering... term.










































































































We're called trolls.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't be a troll.  

Also, I can't wait for this texture pack to be finished:


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

That's like telling Esura to stop being creepy with his fascination of underaged Asian media characters.

>I say during my obsession with the eternally seventeen year-old Chinese-American Jubilation Lee


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's like telling Esura to stop being creepy with his fascination of underaged Asian media characters.
> 
> >I say during my obsession with the eternally seventeen year-old Chinese-American Jubilation Lee



I'm more of a Storm man though.

Haven't seen Jubilee since the X-Men cartoon.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's like telling Esura to stop being creepy with his fascination of underaged Asian media characters.
> 
> *>I say during my obsession with the eternally seventeen year-old Chinese-American Jubilation Lee*



See, we are cut from the same cloth after all.

Jubilee is awesome.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm more of a Storm man though.
> 
> Haven't seen Jubilee since the X-Men cartoon.



She's been pretty busy. Went from the X-Men, to Generation X, lost her powers and joined up with a bunch of other depowered super-heroes using super-powered suits of illegal technology... then that fell through, joined with the X-Men for safehaven and got turned into a vampire.

Now she's on a special X-Men team with (namely) Psylocke, Domino and Warpath.  And now good friends with my other two favorites, Pixie and X-23. And she kicks ass.

Though I'd prefer it if she were allowed to leave and join Wolverine's new mutant school.  Especially since he got the awesome people like Rogue, Gambit, Iceman, Kitty Pryde, and Beast.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh, socially awkward penguin...


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

I've never taken an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 6, 2011)

.


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

Vino said:


> Is there no way to escape the bounty after you kill the fake emperor?



I don't believe so, I did hear someone else say that they didn't get a bounty but I'm not sure if he was being truthful.  

If you are with the Thieves guild then you can pay it off with 750 gold.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

>Twenty minutes

LOLwut?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 6, 2011)

I've actually only played through the intro once so I don't actually know. You've played it 16 times, you'd definitely have a better grasp on it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Well since the game has like fifteen minutes of loading screens in those moments, yeah. I'd say twenty is about right.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't believe so, I did hear someone else say that they didn't get a bounty but I'm not sure if he was being truthful.
> 
> If you are with the Thieves guild then you can pay it off with 750 gold.



if you kill all witnesses the bounty drops to 0


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

Muk said:


> if you kill all witnesses the bounty drops to 0



It's not the actual killing of the Emperor that gives you the bounty, it's apparently a quest related bounty that is placed on you from what I've read so I'm not sure if that will solve anything especially since the one that places it on you can't be killed at that time I think.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> She's been pretty busy. Went from the X-Men, to Generation X, lost her powers and joined up with a bunch of other depowered super-heroes using super-powered suits of illegal technology... then that fell through, joined with the X-Men for safehaven and got turned into a vampire.
> 
> Now she's on a special X-Men team with (namely) Psylocke, Domino and Warpath.  And now good friends with my other two favorites, Pixie and X-23. And she kicks ass.
> 
> Though I'd prefer it if she were allowed to leave and join Wolverine's new mutant school.  Especially since he got the awesome people like Rogue, Gambit, Iceman, Kitty Pryde, and Beast.



so if jubilee gets a black soul gemstone, fills it up and does some other quests related stuff she'd be cured of vampirism? 

@eternal
the one that places the bounty is the guard dude 
if you are able to kill all the guards there the bounty should drop to 0

at least that's what i remember happening ;D


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2011)

So I've been on holiday for about a week: has Bethesda fixed the console patches yet? Or are resistances/absorption still fucked?


----------



## Jesus (Dec 6, 2011)

Resistances are still fucked. My Storm Atronachs are now vulnerable to my Chain Lightning, which sucks since that was a good combo.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> welp, what the fuck
> 
> was going to do the esbern part of the 'a cornered rat' quest, he has no dialogue sound but does reply to my statements, however he doesn't unlock the door, and when i use tcl to take a peek inside he's just walking around randomly or waiting at the door
> 
> ...



This should fixed the problem. Put this shit in the data folder. 

*Link Removed*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> PC Master Race is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully PS4 will play nice with TES6, don't expect Bethesda to fix this bug.  -_-


probably is because of the save system of the PS3 that it have  this problem.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> probably is because of the save system of the PS3 that it have  this problem.



Let's face it... Skyrim is just too much awesome for the PS3 to contain. It's not the first time something like this has happened. 

Have you guys heard apparently someone actually managed to set up a Kinect-mod for the PC version?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

If that were on the PS3 that guy would be getting sued by Sony at the speed of light.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

lol I'm playing it on my 360 

And you know what?  Not any significant glitches, outside of the game straight-up freezing (which is pretty much par for the course on a Bethesda game).  I guess orbital launches when killed by giants, but I like that.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If that were on the PS3 that guy would be getting sued by Sony at the speed of light.



I know right? He would be sued before he could even upload the video to YouTube.

All Microsoft will do is "AWW, MAN. WHY DIDN'T WE THINK OF THAT?!" and end up integrating it just like last time this happened with the Kinect.

I still laugh at Microsoft's reaction to the GeoHotz thing.




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol I'm playing it on my 360
> 
> And you know what?  Not any significant glitches, outside of the game straight-up freezing (which is pretty much par for the course on a Bethesda game).  I guess orbital launches when killed by giants, but I like that.



I'm playing on the 360 as well. My brother and I have both yet to get any glitches. Nothing game breaking, not falling through everything like we did all the time on Fallout 3 (and New Vegas but eh). The resistances thing ain't bothering me none right yet. We've each had one freeze but then that could also feasibly happen with any game, can't be certain if it was because it's a Bethesda game or because it's the 360.


----------



## Alien (Dec 6, 2011)

Fetch quest after fetch quest

meh fuck it


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 6, 2011)

It's amazing how Bears are more challenging than Dragons.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

Naw; bears can't fly.

With the two-handed stagger perk on Destruction just about every animal stands no chance, at least one on one.  Shit don't work on a flying dragon who instead just strafes you to death.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Ancient Dragons fuck shit up, hardest thing I've fought.


----------



## Face (Dec 6, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> It's amazing how Bears are more challenging than Dragons.



Seriously? You must be facing some really weak dragons. How far into the main quest are you?


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

"Dragons" and "Blood Dragons" are piss-easy, always. I can't see any fathomable reason as to how you can't own them.

Other dragons, on the otherhand...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just killed the Emperor, and then killed Motierre. Felt good man.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

That 20k gold feels good too.


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2011)

One shout and any flying dragon is down on the ground for the count. They dont even have the power to turn around and face me.

Bears or the other hand........are sneaky.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Dec 6, 2011)

No man, bears maul your ass in 1 second. Dragons just die.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Bears are pussies after you... you know... get a weapon.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 6, 2011)

Meh. I'm a Khajiit Assassin/Archer build. Right now... Some women stole the horn but I have to go to Riverwood. I mainly sidequest and I'm L28.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

Ulfric is a dick.

I have no Nord characters; fuck Ulfric.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Even if I were a Nord, I wouldn't side with Ulfric.

I always hear Ulfric as a blubbering baby just repeatedly going, "I... want... my... CROOOOWWWNNN!! WAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!! I SHOULD BE HIGH KING!!!! WAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!" then stomps on his toys and rapes the villagers while burning their bodies.


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2011)

Alien said:


> Fetch quest after fetch quest
> 
> meh fuck it



You got caught into the daily quest routine of this game. Its awesome and all but once you've explored everything its just "wow I need to go find that book again in the same place I already cleared, good job"


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

What the fuck dragons are you people fighting? Bears go down in like 3 hits.


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2011)

Bears are faster sneakier and deal way more burst damage than a dragon could dream of. So yes, I consider them stronger and only that awesome fire bolt stagger shit keeps me alive. Dragons are boring.


----------



## Beast. (Dec 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm surprised ps3 owners bought Skyrim after playing FO3.



I experienced very few bugs in FO3 but nothing that bothered me. And the only bugs I've experienced in Skyrim after 90+ hours is being flung into the air by Giants(which is hilarious) and my shit falling on the floor when I place it in my house. Again, nothing game breaking. They are two of my favourite games of all time. It's my experience that people just like to bitch and downgrade the system they don't like. None of my friends have experienced terrible flaws on their PS3 versions either.

I've gone through 2 PS3s in my life, the first one I bought a month after it came out. Rarely have I ever experienced problems and when I do it's nothing a simple google search can't fix. You just gotta keep that shit clean, don't let the dust build up in it.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What the fuck dragons are you people fighting? Bears go down in like 3 hits.


not when you're level 4 with almost no armor/good weapons in the middle of a crowded forest which makes it hard to dodge attacks successfully

all i had was a fire spell, a healing spell, and 3 ravenous wolves + a bear that confused me for his mate and wanted angry sex


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> Other dragons, on the otherhand...



I have encountered these "other" dragons you speak of. Maybe I should do more of the main quest? like Aladdin's wall?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2011)

YndimyHalda said:


> No man, bears maul your ass in 1 second. Dragons just die.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> not when you're level 4 with almost no armor/good weapons in the middle of a crowded forest which makes it hard to dodge attacks successfully
> 
> all i had was a fire spell, a healing spell, and 3 ravenous wolves + a bear that confused me for his mate and wanted angry sex



That wasn't a bear.

That was me, Kenny.


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> not when you're level 4 with almost no armor/good weapons in the middle of a crowded forest which makes it hard to dodge attacks successfully
> 
> all i had was a fire spell, a healing spell, and 3 ravenous wolves + a bear that confused me for his mate and wanted angry sex



[YOUTUBE]tKH2oLjQIAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Vino said:


> I have encountered these "other" dragons you speak of. Maybe I should do more of the main quest? like Aladdin's wall?



Yes, do Aladdins wall, then you can use your magic lamp to summon genie. A coked up Robin Williams always helps.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

I would pay good money for a video of a coked-up Robin Williams playing this game.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

So on IGN's Facebook, they're doing a fill in the blank with the arrow thing for fans to fill in...

This is the funniest one because only a few people got it:

"It used to be "in the knee," but then I took an arrow to the knee."


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Yes, do Aladdins wall, then you can use your magic lamp to summon genie. A coked up Robin Williams always helps.



I *haven't *


 would that make the other dragons appear?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

I think the dragons that show up just scale with your level.


----------



## Beast. (Dec 6, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> not when you're level 4 with almost no armor/good weapons in the middle of a crowded forest which makes it hard to dodge attacks successfully
> 
> all i had was a fire spell, a healing spell, and 3 ravenous wolves + a bear that confused me for his mate and wanted angry sex



That's what companions are for! You let them get eaten while you run away.



Gnome said:


> I think the dragons that show up just scale with your level.



Yeah I think it goes Dragons, Frost Dragons(lvl10), Blood Dragons(lvl 20), Elder Dragons(?) and Ancient Dragons(?).


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I'm level 34 and I haven't encountered a damn Elder Dragon yet.


----------



## Hana (Dec 6, 2011)

Are the Elder Dragons the ones with names? I think one of them killed that Stormcloak messenger in the Civil War questline that I was after.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

How could someone fuck up that much on an Adept?


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

Hana said:


> Are the Elder Dragons the ones with names? I think one of them killed that Stormcloak messenger in the Civil War questline that I was after.



There are only a few dragons with names and they are handcrafted, elder dragons on the other hand are randomly generated.  Some of the named dragons might be considered elder dragons but generally elder dragons are without a name.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2011)

elder dragons/ancient dragons, frost dragons, blood dragons are all random generated dragons

only the named ones are hand crafted


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 6, 2011)

how much time have you guys spent playing this game? I have put in 62 hrs so far, and I am level 27 redguard warrior/mage.


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

I spent 17 hours in the game so far.

[YOUTUBE]y2d2KRIUYCM[/YOUTUBE]

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2011)

Around 20 hours for level 30. Not bad but if I had to play for 160 like some people apparently did........DSGDGSDFNLKJGNKLDSGNDKLGNDLG


----------



## Hana (Dec 6, 2011)

I have spent 58 hours playing at level 37. I'm not sure how I feel about that. My map doesn't look remotely close to completed. I spend way too much time reading/collecting in-game books, gathering ingredients, and backstabbing people apparently.

700 backstabs lol.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

You guys are light-weights.


----------



## Beast. (Dec 6, 2011)

70 or so hours into my second character, lvl 35 Breton Stealth Mage. You gotta take your time with an Elder Scrolls game, read the books, talk to the people, explore the land.. My goal is to make the game last as long as possible.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

I've made more of this game than all of you guys combined.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 6, 2011)

Working on the main quest now. Just recently finished the peace treaty, and all I can say is  fuck the Blades. 
I've lost all respect for them.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

rented this game, was pretty good. killed my first dragon, then i dont remember...

anyone else seem to be arrested by gaurds for no reason? I just walk into a town, go to use tha dude's forge who let you in the beginning and people start whacking on me. I know i dont steal shit either; it a glitch i tell you! It had happened twice on me. 

Once i got yelled at for dropping some stuff i didnt need lol.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> rented this game, was pretty good. killed my first dragon, then i dont remember...
> 
> anyone else seem to be arrested by gaurds for no reason? I just walk into a town, go to use tha dude's forge who let you in the beginning and people start whacking on me. I know i dont steal shit either; it a glitch i tell you! It had happened twice on me.
> 
> Once i got yelled at for dropping some stuff i didnt need lol.



did you kill the chicken?  cause if you do, guards will attack


----------



## andrea (Dec 6, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Working on the main quest now. Just recently finished the peace treaty, and all I can say is  fuck the Blades.
> I've lost all respect for them.



Not to mention that as the Dragonborn _you_ should be giving _them_ orders


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

About 130 hours in myself. Level 50 breton mage, lvl 45 redguard, lvl 19 argonian.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

Vino said:


> Well I'm level 34 and I haven't encountered a damn Elder Dragon yet.



My current character is 38, and same. Last night I had to take on a unique named Dragon (Can't remember what it was), two giants, and a mammoth. Friggin' jumped me, and I had just put it up to Master, from Expert.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

Muk said:


> did you kill the chicken?  cause if you do, guards will attack



yeah i killed that bitch  Then  i paid the fine or called him off by saing im a duke or w/e then it happened again in the second town and i didnt kill the chicken!


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2011)

My god so many top Youtube comments have "but I took an arrow in the knee" in them. Memes are strange and stupid animals.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

No, some memes are retarded. I swear to god


----------



## Bleach (Dec 6, 2011)

Yea that's being used too much. FOS ROH DAH being everywhere I can understand though lol


----------



## Utz (Dec 6, 2011)

So I sided with the Legion, and


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Battle for Windhelm was so easy... I expected the guards in the city itself to be fodder obviously, but I thought Ulfric would at least give a challenge. He didn't even Shout at me : < . It was pleasing to kill him though.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Ulfric used to shout...

...then he took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

Terrible meme.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

It was a great meme, like Insanity Wolf...

...then it took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> Ulfric used to shout...
> 
> ...then he took an arrow in the knee.



I actually laughed at this 

Anyway, Imperials or Stormcloaks. Both are messed up morally, and though Ulfric seems like a big cry baby and I do not want to get rid of Jarl Balgruuf the Greater, I do not like the fact that Talos worship will ultimately be banned in the end. 

So many choices. Why are 90% of the people in this game whores. Reminds me of real life


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

I found that Talos worship in Skyrim is like marijuana in America.

Yeah. Sure. It's "banned"... but you KNOW everyone still does it.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 6, 2011)

I hate the "arrow in the knee" meme, annoying as hell. Unfortunately, it has spread like wildfire and like Rios said, it's on every video related to Skyrim. The mainstream community can suck at times.

To be fair, it is just Skyrim's version of "STOP, YOU'VE VIOLATED THE LAW!".


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

Except for those too scared of the Altmer.  

Also, Talos is easily the most awesome divine.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I hate the "arrow in the knee" meme, annoying as hell. Unfortunately, it has spread like wildfire and like Rios said, it's on every video related to Skyrim. The mainstream community can suck at times.
> 
> To be fair, it is just Skyrim's version of "STOP, YOU'VE VIOLATED THE LAW!".



Bathesda's fault for using the same line in several different voices and like 100 different NPC's.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Except for those too scared of the Altmer.
> 
> Also, Talos is easily the most awesome divine.



Fuck that guy in Whiterun that's always preaching bout Talos


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

I murder that guy.

Every game.

No question.


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Fuck that guy in Whiterun that's always preaching bout Talos



He's clearly a Altmer spy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I would have taken an arrow in the knee, but i already got an arrow in the knee once before 

Also, i really hate the guy who sings in Riverwood Inn, such an annoying twit


----------



## Awesome (Dec 6, 2011)

I liked the meme before it took an arrow in the knee from the fanbase.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 6, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I would have taken an arrow in the knee, but i already got an arrow in the knee once before
> 
> Also, i really hate the guy who sings in Riverwood Inn, such an annoying twit


Sven? I love his rendition of Age of Aggression.


----------



## Minko (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFp6nx1LDQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Dec 7, 2011)

My characters name is Sven 

That's the only Scandinavian name that came to head. This was before I knew there was a Sven in the game but it's not really surprising


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I spent 17 hours in the game so far.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]y2d2KRIUYCM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That's pretty cool.



that guy is totally crazy with his non kill policy


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

Muk said:


> that guy is totally crazy with his non kill policy



It's a wonderful policy.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm going to make a "Kill everyone with hair" policy.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

On a similar note, has anyone tried following one of the random annoying children in the game about and repeatedly using the full Unrelented Force on them? Or are they unaffected?


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2011)

well the are immortals, those children, unless you use a mod


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 7, 2011)

why can't we kill npcs? i hate it that when i try to ged rid of a bounty and that fucker doesn't die.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2011)

just get a mod and you are able to kill children. they probably put it in so they don't get the 'angry mother' syndrome from the mainstream media


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I hate the "arrow in the knee" meme, annoying as hell. Unfortunately, it has spread like wildfire and like Rios said, it's on every video related to Skyrim. The mainstream community can suck at times.
> 
> To be fair, it is just Skyrim's version of "STOP, YOU'VE VIOLATED THE LAW!".



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS7CcTLdzLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 7, 2011)

It took weeks of raising my smithing (easiest), alchemy, and enchanting, plus getting the gold and materials together, getting to level 50+, etc.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Dragonscale Armor: Increase Health & Stamina by 68
Dragonscale Boots: 1-Handed Attacks do 44% more, Fire res +51%
Dragonscale Gaunt: 1-Handed Attacks do 44% more, bows do 44% more
Dragonscale Helm: Bows do 40% more, magicka 62

Silver Ring: Bows 45% more, 1-Handed does 45% more
Silver Necklace: Bows 45% more, 1-Handed does 45% more

Mass Exodus (Daedric Sword): Fire damage 35, absorb 22 health
Absolute Zero(Daedric Sword): Frost damage for 35, absorb 28 stamina
Death's Gaze (Daedric Bow) : Shock damage for 28, chance to paralyze for 5 seconds

Total defense: 945
Dual Wield Attack: 600
Bow attack: 264 (only have 2/5 for bow damage perk right now)




Needless to say, I have to keep the game on master.The first 3 swings of the dual wield stamina attack will drop a Whiterun guard, but I might play a bit more dangerously and try to run into the frenzy when I can.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 7, 2011)

Are Grand Soul Gem (Grand) the best gems to use when enchanting? Also, what enemies do I have to kill to absorb a grand soul?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS7CcTLdzLo[/YOUTUBE]



Seen, quite funny. Poor cow.


----------



## andrea (Dec 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Also, Talos is easily the most awesome divine.



Dibella > all


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 7, 2011)

The Blades storyline is maybe one of the worst parts of the game.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 7, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Are Grand Soul Gem (Grand) the best gems to use when enchanting? Also, what enemies do I have to kill to absorb a grand soul?



Yes, they are. Mammoths give you Grand Souls. Human and Elven souls are also Grand, but you need a Black Soul Gem to capture them. Normally those are rare, but you can do the Asura quest to get an infinite black gem.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 7, 2011)

You can also purchase black soul gem's. Just get some price reducing gear, and talk to the one guy in the bedrooms of College of Winterhold. Can get them pretty cheap. Then I just use my Mace of Molag Bol to fill them with the souls of people.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2011)

So apparently there's a 1-handed melee sword that staggers nearly every opponent (including dragons) with every swing.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 7, 2011)

Only one I know with a stagger on it is Chillrend  If you get it at a very high level, like 55-60, it can have base stats higher than Daedric Sword I've heard.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2011)

You get it during a DB quest, it's called Windshear. It says it has a chance of staggering during a bash, but it really staggers with every swing.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 7, 2011)

Do unique weapons scale along with you as you level up, or do they stay at the same level that you initially obtained them? 

Maybe there's a mod for that


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You get it during a DB quest, it's called Windshear. It says it has a chance of staggering during a bash, but it really staggers with every swing.



Oh wow, I have that sword. I shall test it out tomorrow.



Adagio said:


> Do unique weapons scale along with you as you level up, or do they stay at the same level that you initially obtained them?
> 
> Maybe there's a mod for that



Some are scaled, some are not. Same with armor, like Nightingale. If you are level 33+, it will have its max stats. Some are currently glitched too. Like the Headsman's Axe, a 2H battleaxe that gets stronger the better your 1H skill is.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2011)

There's also an invisible chest near Dawnstar with a shitton of items.

That's one of the things I love about ES, the random shit you can find that's actually useful (like the nightvision glass helmet in Oblivion, found like 25 meters underwater)


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 7, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Yes, they are. Mammoths give you Grand Souls. Human and Elven souls are also Grand, but you need a Black Soul Gem to capture them. Normally those are rare, but you can do the Asura quest to get an infinite black gem.



Mammoth hunting for grand souls sounds like a lot of fun. Better stack up on the potions though because I'm surely going to have to take on more than 1 or a giant at the same time.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2011)

Oooooooooor just find a bridge to hide under/a rock to jump on, since NPC's can't jump, and potshot them to death.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 7, 2011)

sheeet i want iron bars to lvling my Smithing


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 7, 2011)

Hilarious moment: when my rockets professor admits to the class that he has 75+ hours played on Skyrim.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

I bet that he has been slacking on doing his work.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Hilarious moment: when my rockets professor admits to the class that he has 75+ hours played on Skyrim.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2011)

duoranger said:


> sheeet i want iron bars to lvling my Smithing



fast travel to each hold city and buy iron bars/ores and smelt them to make iron daggers


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

New patch for the PC is out.



> - General stability improvements
> - Optimize performance for Core 2 Duo CPUs
> - Fixed Radiant Story incorrectly filling certain roles
> - Fixed magic resistances not calculating properly
> ...


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2011)

So like the last patch fixes the previous one


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

Pretty much.  :33


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2011)

Why can hired goons beat the shit out of me in plain view of the entire town while guards make snipes about me fetching the Mead for the companions and I get murdered by guards for pickpocketing?  

Nord guards suck.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xufOpsjFyqs&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

Here's a high definition comparison of Skyrim on the PS3 before and after patch 1.02!


----------



## Jing (Dec 7, 2011)

So I started a new character today. But when I went back to the main menu I couldnt find my other level 40 something character. Turns out I somehow deleted him or something when I selected new game. About 50+ hours, gone. :/


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2011)

Now how did this happen. You have death touch or something?


----------



## mootz (Dec 7, 2011)

that happened to me in oblivion, but I was a noob back then


----------



## Jing (Dec 7, 2011)

I honestly have no idea. I wanted to make a mage or stealth character this time around, but somehow my other character ended up getting deleted when I selected new game...


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

How many save files did you have of the old character, one or more?


----------



## eHav (Dec 7, 2011)

if you never saved the old char in a new save file, all the auto saves and quick saves got overrun by the new character. happened to me once :\ so now i make sure to make separate saves for every new character and i just save on their file whenever i play with them


----------



## Jing (Dec 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> How many save files did you have of the old character, one or more?



I just had one save file.

Im not really worrying about it so much. The only things I had left to do were the Thieves Guild and Dark brotherhood quests. Also needed to find the Daedric Artifacts and some Shouts, other than that I completed everything else for the most part.


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2011)

Ohhhh right. Never let the game take care of your save files by itself. They could have implemented a profile system though. Why games dont go always with the most established and easy way to save - I have no idea. Maybe trying to be unique. And I admit, that big black screen with several tiny menu options is unique but hardly artsy.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

Jing said:


> I just had one save file.



This time make sure to make multiple backups because like eHav said the game will rewrite the original old saves.


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2011)

I mean look at Mass Effect for example. You create a profile, every save you make stays in this profile. You want a new one? No problem, create a new one and start savin.

Now look at the fucking Witcher where every save you make, even the auto ones was its own file. Holy fucking shit. They should really streamline the whole process.

Oh by the way there is a mod which creates profiles and saves you tons of trouble. Yea saves kekekekekeke


----------



## Jing (Dec 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> This time make sure to make multiple backups because like eHav said the game will rewrite the original old saves.


Yeah Im gonna start doing that.



Rios said:


> Ohhhh right. Never let the game take care of your save files by itself. *They could have implemented a profile system though*. Why games dont go always with the most established and easy way to save - I have no idea. Maybe trying to be unique. And I admit, that big black screen with several tiny menu options is unique but hardly artsy.



Thats what I was thinking they would do, kinda like Mass Effect, and Dragon Age.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2011)

Bethesda, not Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure if been posted, but I lol'd:



> This past weekend, we reported on claims from Obsidian developer Joshua E. Sawyer that Skyrim was experiencing problems on PlayStation 3 due to the nature of its "divided memory pool."
> 
> Sawyer was a lead developer on Fallout: New Vegas, which was built entirely on Bethesda's technology, lending credence to his claim. He pointed at the nature of the engine Skyrim is running on and the PS3's architecture itself as the source of the game's issues, though according to Bethesda's VP of PR and Marketing Pete Hines, that simply isn't the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Mexicano27 (Dec 8, 2011)

Posting this here since there's no "Elder Scrolls General"...



I've never read anything like this before. My mind is full of fuck.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> Posting this here since there's no "Elder Scrolls General"...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never read anything like this before. My mind is full of fuck.



That's pretty awesome stuff, read it ages ago.

Now read the following thread:


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2011)

Is it bad that I never read any ingame book or care to listen to history lessons  ?


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

Rios said:


> Is it bad that I never read any ingame book or care to listen to history lessons  ?



It isn't bad at all though you should try reading a few books, there are some really interesting things in TES lore.


----------



## martryn (Dec 8, 2011)

> Is it bad that I never read any ingame book or care to listen to history lessons ?



Amen, brother.  I read the in-game lore, sometimes, if it seems directly relevant, but I couldn't follow either of those links.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 8, 2011)

i enjoyed the short book about a master thief and his "slow" apprentice

the ending made me yell HA HA and i felt like nelson, for a little while


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 8, 2011)

I create a new save file on my PS3 every single time. Annoying as hell once you realise you have nearly 500Mb of saved files just sitting on the hard drive doing nothing, but it's just a habit. I think I need to start doing a rolling save system or something.


----------



## martryn (Dec 8, 2011)

I liked the light armor skill book that had the dude eating rats and stealing apples and shit, and then keeping the castle thing at the end.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 8, 2011)

The only books I've read were called The Sexy Argonian or something of that ilk, which was in Oblivion I believe.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

martryn said:


> Amen, brother.  I read the in-game lore, sometimes, if it seems directly relevant, but I couldn't follow either of those links.



Not entirely unexpected, to be able to fully understand the implications of everything said in the link I provided you'll have to read quite a bit of the books in the game followed by reading some material that isn't in the games.  :/


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 8, 2011)

This game has a bad influence on me -.-

Today I entered a few random classrooms in my college, interrupted the class, and shouted FUS RO DAH from the top of my lungs.

Got away with no kind of punishment...professors play Skyrim, after all


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2011)

Joke wasnt funny.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 8, 2011)

Rios tells it like it is.


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2011)

That new patch gave me a noticeable performance boost 

In b4 massive new bugs


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 8, 2011)

only patching when final patch comes out.

or a goty version.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 8, 2011)

Do dragons fly the right way now?

Also,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwkzGXT5Hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

>Final patch
>Bethesda game


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2011)

Wasn't the GotY version of Fallout 3 even buggier than the normal version ?


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> only patching when final patch comes out.
> 
> or a goty version.



You should start patching when the unofficial patch starts coming out.

Oh wait, that's only for the PC version so if you're a console gamer then you're out of luck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, I rented this last night.


My initial impressions were good. Looked good, but that's to be expected of PS3 games; had all that boring voice dialogue I'm used to in WRPGs, but I ignored it; I immediately took off after we got out of that bear cave and swam to this mill and killed some bitch and robbed her house; then I found this asshole who was injured and gave him a potion, so he asks me for his help--I help the guy and kill this green bug monster/man thing easily, then almost get killed by a bear, then get killed in one hit with full HP by another green bug monster/man--WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!

So after I die I figure, "no biggie, I just will come here later." Then the game hangs on the loading screen for literally 5 minutes. What the fuck? I reset my PS3. Save data lost. I start all the way back from the cave at the beginning.

Undeterred, I swim back that way, avoid the stupid green monster/men cave because it's bullshit, and climb this giant-ass mountain where there was a friendly enough-looking castle. I start getting shot by fucking arrows.

So I killed three people in that castle but every single person nearly kills me in the process so I take off.

Then I meet this giant with a club and I think, "Oh, he's probably super strong, but ultra slow. I'm really fast, so...." BAM I'M DEAD.

The game loads quicker this time. 

I follow the asshole at the beginning to some shithole town and talk to his shithole family and steal all their shithole iron ingots. I make myself a steel broadsword (I like smithing for a change in this game, nice!) and set off. 

I climb up another mountain then fall off the side and die. That's when I quit.



*Overall*: I think it's pretty fun, but I'm not sure about some of this shit. 

Why did I get killed in one hit by a guy that could barely hurt me before? Why are all my attacks either "wildly swing" or "instantly kill" and does this ever get better? What's the best class (I picked the lizard and immediately enjoyed breathing underwater, but I am curious about other classes)? Is magic lame as hell?


----------



## Jesus (Dec 8, 2011)

Magic gives you...


[YOUTUBE]odQXu9T3Jvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

I have never died falling off a mountain by accident.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Magic gives you...
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]odQXu9T3Jvs[/YOUTUBE]


So it's really weak? I mean, I could kill those things with my sword faster than that. 


Gnome said:


> I have never died falling off a mountain by accident.


It wasn't really an accident. I looked down, it was about 5-10ft down, and tried to slide down the slope.

But apparently a 5ft drop=death. Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So it's really weak? I mean, I could kill those things with my sword faster than that.
> 
> It wasn't really an accident. I looked down, it was about 5-10ft down, and tried to slide down the slope.
> 
> But apparently a 5ft drop=death. Yeah, that makes sense.



Magic is really weak at the beginning, but once you level up a bit, it's nice.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

> So it's really weak? I mean, I could kill those things with my sword faster than that.



It isn't weak at all, that person could be playing on a higher difficulty or using a weaker version of the spell.

Once you start using magic wisely you'll steam-roll everything.  



> Why did I get killed in one hit by a guy that could barely hurt me before?



Perhaps that second creature you encounter was simply at a higher level than the other one you fought.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> Magic is really weak at the beginning, but once you level up a bit, it's nice.


I might try it out on another character. Right now I'm just going pure melee. 

Well, I guess technically I'm returning the game tonight, but I will be acquiring the extended demo for my PC (the rental is PS3) and hope that it works better.


Eternal Goob said:


> It isn't weak at all, that person could be playing on a higher difficulty or using a weaker version of the spell.
> 
> Once you start using magic wisely you'll steam-roll everything.
> 
> ...


That might make sense if he was in another area, but they were inside the same cave, part of the same quest. It makes no sense that you can beat up one quest monster then immediately get one-shotted by another one.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lv.36 still no Elder Dragon. 

I'm starting to think that my game is bugged.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

^ I didn't find any Elder dragons till like 43ish and Ancient dragons at 50.

Look at its name, it was probably the leader of the small one-shottable guys.


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

>Trying to fight a giant


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2011)

I can actually tank a giant with no problems now.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 8, 2011)

Vino said:


> Lv.36 still no Elder Dragon.
> 
> I'm starting to think that my game is bugged.



Did you progress in the main quest? My first Elder Dragon appeared right after an important plot point.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2011)

I got into the sky haven and delphine told me to go see the gaybeards again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Is there any way to dodge or roll or anything in this game, or is it all trying to block attacks?

And what if you use a 2-handed weapon? No parry? No countering?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 8, 2011)

man how i miss being able to add to my capacity
350 ain't much
there's a way to add like, 100 to it using a perk but it'd take a lot of levels before i get there (i want to upgrade other skills first)

 any suggestions for this noob


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

> Is there any way to dodge or roll or anything in this game, or is it all trying to block attacks?



You have to block the attack.  :/



> And what if you use a 2-handed weapon? No parry? No countering?



You can still block with two-handed weapons but it isn't as effective.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is there any way to dodge or roll or anything in this game, or is it all trying to block attacks?
> 
> And what if you use a 2-handed weapon? No parry? No countering?


there is a perk that allows you to perform a roll while in stealth mode iirc


----------



## Jesus (Dec 8, 2011)

Vino said:


> I got into the sky haven and delphine told me to go see the gaybeards again



Then forget I said anything. I'm not even that far in the story yet. 


@Kenneth: Steed Stone. North-West of Solitude. :33 Gives you +100 weight capacity _and_ you don't feel the weight of your armor anymore.


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> man how i miss being able to add to my capacity
> 350 ain't much
> there's a way to add like, 100 to it using a perk but it'd take a lot of levels before i get there (i want to upgrade other skills first)
> 
> any suggestions for this noob



There's a carry weight ENCHANTMENT!

I have 571 carry weight now thanks to a couple of ENCHANTMENTS!, so good 

Check stores to find an item with the ENCHANTMENT! so you can buy and disenchant it so you can use it on items of your choice.


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh and picking stamina when leveling up also adds + 5 to your capacity


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You have to block the attack.  :/
> 
> 
> 
> You can still block with two-handed weapons but it isn't as effective.


Sounds stupid.

How about heavy armor? Is that effective in soaking up damage in case you want to wield a giant-ass sword and maul some mugs?


Kenneth said:


> there is a perk that allows you to perform a roll while in stealth mode iirc


I'll look into that, but stealthiness isn't my character's thing. Though I plan on making a cat assassin.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 8, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Then forget I said anything. I'm not even that far in the story yet.
> 
> 
> @Kenneth: Steed Stone. North-West of Solitude. :33 Gives you +100 weight capacity _and_ you don't feel the weight of your armor anymore.


interesting

i shall inspect  danke, pierre


Alien said:


> There's a carry weight ENCHANTMENT!
> 
> I have 571 carry weight now thanks to a couple of ENCHANTMENTS!, so good
> 
> Check stores to find an item with the ENCHANTMENT! so you can buy and disenchant it so you can use it on items of your choice.


aye but i'm thinking of making some mad mage stuff like magicka boosts, skills boosts, magicka regen boost etc because those will benefit me hard when i have trillions of magicka oh god  manasits while hunting
it's tibia all over again

also my enchanting skill is far from good right now, it'd be a waste

i should train on that shit i guess
petty soul gem + shoes + shit enchantment? or is the advancement in skill related to the gem and enchantment used?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> Oh and picking stamina when leveling up also adds + 5 to your capacity


FUCK

it DOES?

oh well


CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds stupid.
> 
> How about heavy armor? Is that effective in soaking up damage in case you want to wield a giant-ass sword and maul some mugs?
> 
> I'll look into that, but stealthiness isn't my character's thing. Though I plan on making a cat assassin.


it isn't my thing either, but as you level up you might as well try to get that perk (unless you need a whole lot of levels to get there, fuck that)


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

> How about heavy armor? Is that effective in soaking up damage in case you want to wield a giant-ass sword and maul some mugs?



Yes, it helps reduce damage.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Then forget I said anything. I'm not even that far in the story yet.



                           .


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> i should train on that shit i guess
> petty soul gem + shoes + shit enchantment? or is the advancement in skill related to the gem and enchantment used?



You get the same xp no matter what you use yeah. At least when i did it but i doubt a patch changed it since then.


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

"What?! You have to BLOCK in this game?! Fuck this, I'm going back to Assassin's Creed!"


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> You get the same xp no matter what you use yeah. At least when i did it but i doubt a patch changed it since then.


it'll also give me MONEY  and speech skill
because the prices are utterly fucking ridiculous at lower levels

seriously, i see some enchanted robes for 1.6k gold, i later loot the very same robe with the same enchantments and try to sell it... until i see he offers me 26 gold

irl, you'd get fucking jailed for this bullshit


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

Vino said:


> .



If you are fine with cheating here is a console code to spawn dragons. 

player.placeatme replacewithdragonid

Elder Dragon ids:



> 96E4D
> F8102
> F8103
> F811A
> ...



Ancient dragon ids:



> F811C
> F811D
> F811E
> F811F


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, it helps reduce damage.


Obviously it reduces damage. My question is: is it effective?

It could reduce damage by 1%. Or by 100% and you still get killed in one hit. Games aren't always designed very well.


Krory said:


> "What?! You have to BLOCK in this game?! Fuck this, I'm going back to Assassin's Creed!"


More like, "You can only block and swing your sword? Fuck this, I'm going back to 1985 when you had more moves."

I just want a little variation in my combat. This isn't fucking Atari where you only have one button.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

> Obviously it reduces damage. My question is: is it effective?
> 
> It could reduce damage by 1%. Or by 100% and you still get killed in one hit. Games aren't always designed very well.



It is pretty effective, if you max out Heavy Armor and get the best heavy armor available damage will be reduced by 80%. 

Chart of how much your durability is increased depending on your armor rating.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

I wanna make a fat knight then. Maybe enchant my sword with some icicles.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 8, 2011)

Trying to make a steathly elf, people won't know shit then BAMF! Sadly, I have to wait and see if i can rent it again 

Motherfuckoing bandits in this one cave are pwning me. There's like 3 of em and they're talking about a merchant and caravan, then spot me and three of them gang up with magic and one dude with hammers or shit that instakills me.

The cave was fulll of iron ore if you know what one, early game too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Make a ninja kitty! 

It's common sense. Cats = ninja IRL.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> More like, "You can only block and swing your sword? Fuck this, I'm going back to 1985 when you had more moves."
> 
> I just want a little variation in my combat. This isn't fucking Atari where you only have one button.


not sure if trolling


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

You can use a shield if you'd like, you can use a bow if you'd like, you can use a dozen different magic combinations if you'd like, you can use a one hander if you'd like, you can dual wield one handers if you'd like, you can use a dagger and assassinate if you'd like, you can use fear and not kill anything if you'd like, you can type a huge run-on sentence...if you'd like.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> not sure if trolling



My money is on trolling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

How is that trolling?

It's just my initial impression. The combat is straight out of the 80s. Maybe it gets more in depth as the game progresses, but it's like I'm playing Zelda I just without shooting light beams.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2011)

I want my money


----------



## firefist (Dec 8, 2011)

combat isnt the greatest, especially with swords and the like but its good enough.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

It's an Elder Scrolls game...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

I've never played one before for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, there you go.

Skyrim's fairly paltry attempts to give some flair Oblivion's REAL FEATHER DUSTER ACTION combat don't really make it more exciting; it's a problem that goes back to the game's roots, like Arena and Daggerfall.  

If you don't like exploring, quest hunting and dungeoncrawling, it's really not a game for you.  The game's fun and charm come from remaking your character over and over in different styles and colors exploring the world, finding loot and doing quests in cool ruins and caves, not hiding on top of a rock and shooting fire at bear who's AI pathfinding doesn't understand how rocks work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

I like those things, I just don't see why I have to give up fun combat in order to get them. 

I mean, so far the combat has been pretty okay, just lacking. As long as I can overpower my character to ridiculous extents and smash everything with my sword I'll be good.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

There are few "I Win" buttons in Skyrim; they're called "Enchanting" and "Crafting."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, I've been reading up a bit. Definitely gonna start doing that early on. Then, when I get tired of hearing lame townspeople talking about random boring shit I don't care about, I'mma slaughter the entire village.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

Isn't the logical conclusion to any Elder Scrolls game?

Oh, and Sneak is broken.  

All NPCs in Skyrim are blind.


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2011)

rofl sneak xD broken as hell, but still fun to abuse its another "i win" button


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

"I Win" buttons are lame.


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

CMX is looking for a game where enemies come at you one at a time and you can always one-hit kill them.


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> CMX is looking for a game where enemies come at you one at a time and you can always one-hit kill them.



I wonder if he hates games like Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> CMX is looking for a game where enemies come at you one at a time and you can always one-hit kill them.



Krory is looking for a thread where posters reply to him one at a time and he can always one-post troll them.


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2011)

And if you get tired of collecting arrows - there are always fire bolts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> CMX is looking for a game where enemies come at you one at a time and you can always one-hit kill them.


I played a game like that: Ys 4: Mask of the Sun for SNES.

It was actually pretty fun.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2011)

I used to be a knee. Then I took an arrow in the adventurer.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

I used to overuse a mildly funny joke, then I kept using it and ruined it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

*Skyrim: Most Played Game of 2011*



> Raptr has revealed what its 10 million members have spent their time playing throughout 2011, breaking the results down by genre and awarding Bethesda's epic, Skyrim, with the prize for Most Played Game of 2011.
> 
> *The stats were broken down by total play time and average session length in the game's opening month, alongside average play time per person in the opening week. Whilst Modern Warfare 3 racked up more cumulative hours than Skyrim by some nine percent, the dragon-heavy RPG bested Activision's shooter in both the average session length and average play time per person categories, with 2.92 hours and 23 hours respectively.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Is that counting World of Warcraft?


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

Good to see that Skyrim is more addictive than MW3.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2011)

Started a new playthrough as a high elf mage, which spells are the best for combat?


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

The ones that kill people.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Avoid lightning, it kind of sucks. Ice and Fire are good.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, there's the long hold-attack, the bolt attack and the bigger versions of them.

If it weren't for some resistances, there would be almost no difference between the elements.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

I like fire spells.  

Also the Shield spell can be extremely useful, Restoration spells are a must have.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Fire is pure dmg, Ice slows the enemy making it easy to kite, lightning has mana burn which is shit.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Avoid lightning, it kind of sucks. Ice and Fire are good.



I did notice that the fire spell makes a lot more damage than the sparks one...does the lightning spell get any better?



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, there's the long hold-attack, the bolt attack and the bigger versions of them.
> 
> If it weren't for some resistances, there would be almost no difference between the elements.



I see



Eternal Goob said:


> I like fire spells.
> 
> Also the Shield spell can be extremely useful, Restoration spells are a must have.



where can I buy these? whiterun?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Vino said:


> I did notice that the fire spell makes a lot more damage than the sparks one...does the lightning spell get any better?



No, because it does 50% dmg as mana dmg.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well that sucks...and I thought lightning is awesome since the one from the college is pretty awesome and almost one shot people


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

Vino said:


> where can I buy these? whiterun?



Yes, it's is the best place to buy spells.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Chain lightning is pretty badass and hits hard, it cost a lot though and is almost not worth it unless you get enchanting to reduce mana cost in destruction to zero.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

Just get the dual-wielding stagger perk and almost all destruction is ridiculous.


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 8, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> It's amazing how Bears are more challenging than Dragons.



When you're a mage, it's the other way around.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 8, 2011)

In what area of Skyrim is a bear more challenging than a dragon?


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2011)

Exactly the opposite, as a mage you can circle strafe the bitch dragon with your robes(or naked). The bear owns your ass if it catches you from behind though.


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2011)

Dungeon _crawling_ indeed


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol. I check every corner for shit to pick up man. Plus in this dungeon Im kinda getting owned...alot of mages in it...freezing me up...smh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

I went into a dungeon after walking aimlessly for thirty minutes, fighting only two wolves.

Then I killed two thieves.

Surely there are more encounters than that somewhere.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 8, 2011)

You guys are still very early game.

Awesome stuff comes later.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 8, 2011)

The stuff thats already going on is pretty awesome to me. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2011)

Atronach Stone + Atronach perk from the Alteration tree

GG mages


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 8, 2011)

lOl. I dont even know the name of half the things I use & pick up. Nor half of ANYTHING you guys have been talking about in this thread for the past 10 pages or so.

Im a noob to the game & series so...what else could I expect I guess...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 8, 2011)

This will always be funny.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to add this to my workout playlist but I would probably end up laughing way to much.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2011)

^ xd

Power-leveling resto is probably the laziest/most boring one so far. Go to High Hrothgar, stand in the wind, dual cast Healing and tape down the shoulder buttons.

Guess I should watch the latest Dexter.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 8, 2011)

So it was night...
I was in a forest...
Just killed couple wolves...
Heard a waterfall...
LIKE A BOSS, I went to the waterfall...
Then in the distance...something charged at me. Then the whole frikin map glowed yellow...and then....
I collapsed and died.

The greatest wtf moment for me so far. How the hell did I die? lol


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 8, 2011)

A spriggan. Probably.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds like a Spriggan. Nature's ninja's.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 8, 2011)

I want revenge. One day I shall return to that cursed waterfall...one day...


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 8, 2011)

Since my light armor character is way too powerful, I made a Heavy Armor/2H guy. I'm focusing mainly on the main storyline, to see how tough the game could be. That Frost Troll on the 7,000 steps is a whole different story at level 8, compared to level 33.


One thing I did enjoy was how my 1050 defense diidn't mean shit against a certain final dragon. He laughed in my face. Thanks 0% resistance glitch!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 8, 2011)

I remember once I went up to a giant thinking it was an NPC and he launched me 50 feet in the air and i died.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2011)

Armor cap is 670 anyway, so ya.

Do what I do, go Atronach perk from Alteration tree and Atronach stone. 80% magic absorb, get!


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

Aela won't stop using her shitty hunting bow.  

Made her a Legendary Daedric one and she's somehow finding an infinite supply of Hunting Bows.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 8, 2011)

Just got the game and started out.

Of course since this is the first time I've played an elder scrolls game one could say I'm still a little confuzzeled.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Just got the game and started out.
> 
> Of course since this is the first time I've played an elder scrolls game one could say I'm still a little confuzzeled.



What confuses you? :33


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd like to be part of this. 

Since I don't hang in this section much I didn't see this thread.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Aela won't stop using her shitty hunting bow.
> 
> Made her a Legendary Daedric one and she's somehow finding an infinite supply of Hunting Bows.



Give her the stronger version of the Ancient Nordic Bow. She should equip that. I don't have her as a companion, but my current companion is also picky with bows, and that seemed to be the only higher tier bow that she would equip.

Also... the bards singing in Japanese:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh0bFEIRhMM[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _video_ 



I used to think the English bards sucked, until I watched this. If you don't want to watch the whole thing, at least just watch it from 4:15 onward.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Also... the bards singing in Japanese:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh0bFEIRhMM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That sounds horrible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Give her the stronger version of the Ancient Nordic Bow. She should equip that. I don't have her as a companion, but my current companion is also picky with bows, and that seemed to be the only higher tier bow that she would equip.
> 
> Also... the bards singing in Japanese:
> 
> ...


Better than the English version...typical.
[YOUTUBE]XOruxS8R_Gc[/YOUTUBE]
Damn game you scary.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> What confuses you? :33


Still trying to get used to the controls.  That and during my first test play I got killed by an innkeeper.  I think it's because I was going around and punching animals so I ended up having to kill him to.

I ended up starting over fresh after messing around.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

> I think it's because I was going around and punching animals.





Livestock is pretty important to the Nords.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Livestock is pretty important to the Nords.



Stop sappen my dragon herd. :sanji

So is it possible to switch dragon AI for a stray dogs yet?
I kinda want a pet dragon that follows me wherever I go like a puppy.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Livestock is pretty important to the Nords.


I don't think they appreciated my testing magic on them either.

Sure I could have gone and found some enemies, but they were closer.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

> So is it possible to switch dragon AI for a stray dogs yet?



I don't think so, might not be possible until the Creation Kit is out. 



> I don't think they appreciated my testing magic on them either.
> 
> Sure I could have gone and found some enemies, but they were closer.


----------



## Face (Dec 9, 2011)

I dreamt that I was the Dragonborn last night.
I literally shouted Fus-Roh-Dah in my sleep. I think people in the next room heard me. I was so embaressed. 

This is what happens when you play too much Skyrim.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Face said:


> This is what happens when you play too much Skyrim.



I played Morrowind for a thousand+ hours and I never experienced such a thing.


----------



## Face (Dec 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I played Morrowind for a thousand+ hours and I never experienced such a thing.



It just me then.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Face said:


> It just me then.



Nah, I'm sure that there are quite a few others that had similar dreams.


----------



## Rios (Dec 9, 2011)

Why would you dream about someone with so little characterization and development?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> Why would you dream about someone with so little characterization and development?



Because they are dreaming about themselves


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 9, 2011)

So is there a way to enhance a mage robe? I wear a novice one atm..


----------



## Adagio (Dec 9, 2011)

Do winterhold college quests and get the archmage one. The higher levelled one is pretty good. At the end of the quest line you also get a dragon priest mask. Its not great but its still nice to have.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 9, 2011)

But can I go directly to the college? I'm level 3 lol.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 9, 2011)

Also, are mage robes considered "light armor"?


----------



## Okokami (Dec 9, 2011)

No, thats why theres mage armour


----------



## Adagio (Dec 9, 2011)

To get in to the college you'll have to be able to do the second batch of spells for either restoration, destruction, conjuration or alteration I think. There's a girl at the entrance that asks you whether you can demonstrate one of those spells (its at random) and once you're able to you're let in. 

I believe on one of my first characters which I ended up deleting I entered fairly early in the game, I doubt I was above level 15. The spell that I had to use was Conjure Flame Atronach. 

Once you think you have some of your skills high enough just go to Whiterun Stables and use the cart to take you there if you don't want to walk the whole way.


----------



## Face (Dec 9, 2011)

Rios said:


> Why would you dream about someone with so little characterization and development?



I have no idea.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 9, 2011)

Haven't updated to 1.3 yet, waiting until my mods update. Are the performance fixes pretty decent or barely noticeable?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

I hope they have 1.3 cracked already. I gotta get this game this weekend.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope they have 1.3 cracked already. I gotta get this game this weekend.



everyone is working for skyrim, this game re-united he crack teams again lol

Anyway, its just me or Lydia has a somekind of Saber Syndrome?

she's always running against her enemies tanking everything with Two-handed weapons and dealing a lot of damage


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Haven't updated to 1.3 yet, waiting until my mods update. Are the performance fixes pretty decent or barely noticeable?





> General stability improvements
> Optimize performance for Core 2 Duo CPUs



Those are the performance improvements that were made this patch, people were claiming that the game ran was pretty solid with 1.3.  If 1.2 had some choppiness for you then 1.3 should hopefully fix that.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 9, 2011)

welp finally 100 smithing

fuck yeah, legendary dragon scale armor set BITCH

now i need to work on my enchantments, alchemy, and then create a boss set


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

Why am I a bitch?


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why am I a bitch?



You aren't a bitch.  :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

He said I was though.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 9, 2011)

You read something wrong


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 9, 2011)

Fury is so amazing, I just killed Nazeem and that Talos monk


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

Nope, definitely called me a bitch.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nope, definitely called me a bitch.



YOU READ IT WRONG BI-


O_O


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

CMX is just messing you you, Bleach.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

I didn't read anything wrong.

In fact, I'm surprised not everyone is taking offense. We were all called bitches to our face.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keeneth is  that's why i am not offened. And his FC has the best arts.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 9, 2011)

my roommate rented this game and was wondering if giants were not supposed to be fought at level 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Goova said:


> my roommate rented this game and was wondering if giants were not supposed to be fought at level 1





Giants are too strong for a level 1character.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 9, 2011)

hey what the hell do the individual levels you lvl, like when you use reanimation spell and it lvls up, what does that actually do?


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

You mean the skills right?  Those basically add to the progress bar for your overall level, some quests won't be given to you until you are of a certain level, they determine how well you can do a particular task, and upon reaching set levels more perks for the skill will be unlocked.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2011)

I haven't found a better Conjuration spell than Frost Atronauch and I'm level 33.

What the fuck, man?


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I haven't found a better Conjuration spell than Frost Atronauch and I'm level 33.
> 
> What the fuck, man?



Phinis Gestor, in Winterhold, sells a Summon Demora Lord spell.  

You can also summon a Dragon Priest but that effect is through a special Dragon Mask that can only be obtained after you find all the other dragon masks.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 9, 2011)

So which type of magic summons this Ice and Fire creatures? I just killed "the caller", bitch was hard with all her summons.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Vino said:


> So which type of magic summons this Ice and Fire creatures? I just killed "the caller", bitch was hard with all her summons.



Conjuration.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone know about this "Invisible Chest" with lots and lots of items?

It's pretty ridiculous


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 9, 2011)

Guys, 

Stormclock or Legion?

First playthrough was Legion, but I was hearing that Ulfrick is some kind of a hitler so I dunno.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

The Legion is definitely better but Stormclocks aren't too bad.


----------



## martryn (Dec 9, 2011)

-Find book talking about Boethian shrine
-Find shrine
-Kill everything that moves from two miles away with my awesome ebony bow of massive frost enchantment
-Come into camp
-Two cultists alive and beating shit out of each other in ring
-Need cultists dead
-Range cultists.  No response
-Summon demora to kill cultists.  Ignored
-Hop in ring to melee them.  No effect. 
-Wait for them to kill each other.  No damage being dealt.
-Area effect fireball.  Doesn't phase them. 
-Wait 1 hour.  Try again.  No change.
-Hop into house, hop out, travel back.  
-They've stopped ignoring me.  Still immortal though.  Can't kill them. 
-Run away, fast travel back.  No change. 

So I've got two cultists still alive, I can't kill them.  They're unaffected by everything.  Melee attacks, ranged attacks, direct damage spells, area spells, summons, my horse, the Wabbajocky thingy, fire cloak, etc.  I can't kill them as nothing has any effect on them.  Game is bugged.  I want to complete this fucking quest because I hear that the end reward is kinda awesome.  Haven't tried traps yet, but I'm guessing they won't trigger them.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Look around to see if there is a Priestess that you can talk to, I don't think that you can kill those two or did you kill her already.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 9, 2011)

I love this thread, reading about everybody enjoying the game (except Rios) always motivates me to jump on a play through a few quests.


----------



## martryn (Dec 9, 2011)

> Look around to see if there is a Priestess that you can talk to, I don't think that you can kill those two or did you kill her already.



I killed her already. 

I managed to draw those two back to Windhelm and dump them on the bridge fighting the guards.  I returned to the shrine, and while I was making some potions in a tent, the quest triggered and one of the dead bodies started talking to me.  So that's good. 

But then the two guys were still alive, and now these immortals have killed everything coming and going from Windhelm.  The city is under siege!


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

martryn said:


> But then the two guys were still alive, and now these immortals have killed everything coming and going from Windhelm.  The city is under siege!





This kind of stuff is why I love Skyrim.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 9, 2011)

martryn said:


> But then the two guys were still alive, and now these immortals have killed everything coming and going from Windhelm.  The city is under siege!



Knock them off a cliff.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 9, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Also... the bards singing in Japanese:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh0bFEIRhMM[/YOUTUBE]


oh god that gave me ear cancer.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh god that gave me ear cancer.



The voice(s) themselves arnt the issue. The singing just feels so.. forced. Like the singer(s) couldnt get the flow of the songs down. Guess we'll have to chock it up to a language-barrier thing


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 10, 2011)

akb48 should have been the ones who sang it. it would be 48x better.

edit:
she actually didn't sound that bad.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm hoping to get Skyrim this morning and play it before I got to work.

Got a question guys. How do you install the patches for Skyrim on a PS3?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 10, 2011)

AUTOMATIC INSTALL 

if you have an internet connection they install automatically, surprised you dont know this since its how every single game is updated 

Of course they haven't fixed the lag problem, so i would say hold off on buying the game until your sure its on Betheda's list of priorities


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OufVxLwKraU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]JGDLGA90DBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2011)

Nah, I'll buy it today.

Should I have it automatically installed then? Or hold off the updates? I got my PS3 and I haven't set it up to the wireless connection in my household as of yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 10, 2011)

either way is fine. But i'm serious about the lag issue. If your planning on playing the game for an extended period, its can get to the point where its unplayable


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2011)

What do you mean by 'extended'? I've been reading that 60 hours and over is a peak for some PS3 users and afterwards it becomes almost unplayable.

Also, what is the 0% resistance glitch i keep reading about?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Kathutet (Dec 10, 2011)

i hate to love that meme


----------



## Rios (Dec 10, 2011)

MORE DISLIKES, WE NEED MORE DISLIKES!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2011)

Vino said:


>



Because she took an arrow in the knee. 
you were asking for it, anyone kill guards that say that?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2011)

So i bought it but I can't get past making a race. I finished making my Argonian but I don't know how to save it or what to do to progress in the game. 

THey only have

Save - Can't use the save for some reason
Load
Settings
Help
Quit

Help please...


----------



## Frostman (Dec 10, 2011)

Are you still in the tutorial?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2011)

Tutorial...

You know when you have to create a race? I'm in that part; I've created my character but I'm stuck at the character screen still. I don't know how to move on. Tried pressing all kinds of buttons 

EDIT: Got past.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 10, 2011)

Press       X?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

foreign said:


> Tutorial...
> 
> You know when you have to create a race? I'm in that part; I've created my character but I'm stuck at the character screen still. I don't know how to move on. Tried pressing all kinds of buttons
> 
> EDIT: Got past.



Are you trolling?


----------



## eHav (Dec 10, 2011)

oh man, when you finish all the traits and appearence you have to press "enter" or whatever enter represents for the ps3 or xbox, and then you name him. then you will be able to save. and remember, if you do make new characters, save eveery one in a new save file, because the auto saving and quick saving will save over the previous auto saves, possibly erasing other characters. have fun, skyrim is awsome!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there a way to beat Morokei? that fucker is so fucking hard...and I'm level 16.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 10, 2011)

level up more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ben Tennyson said:


> level up more.



Thank you captain obvious.


----------



## Face (Dec 10, 2011)

I got the final Dragon Priest Mask.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 10, 2011)

Vino said:


> Is there a way to beat Morokei? that fucker is so fucking hard...and I'm level 16.



Try to kill his summon as fast as you can. Then use the entrance and just shoot arrows from there (he won't follow you and sometimes he wont even attack).

Oh and don't try using a summon of your own. Fucker turned it against me


----------



## Naked (Dec 10, 2011)

This game is nearly impossible to play on the PS3 for me. It freezes every 3 minutes.

Is there a fix?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

I already beat him, after the 20th try. 

I find it funny that the AI recognizes that Nazeem is dead and that his wife is grieving him. 

Also, I find it weird that I'm an arch mage now, even though I have to be Dumbldore level in order to reach that.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 10, 2011)

Naked said:


> This game is nearly impossible to play on the PS3 for me. It freezes every 3 minutes.
> 
> Is there a fix?


Same here, except on the 360.

It's beyond annoying now.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

PC master race


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

Naked said:


> This game is nearly impossible to play on the PS3 for me. It freezes every 3 minutes.
> 
> Is there a fix?



Have you patched the game to 1.3?  If so then wait for patch 1.4 and hope for the best. :/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 10, 2011)

i wonder wend we will know about DLC.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2011)

Why is base Dragon Plate worse than base Daedric?

Why?


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder wend we will know about DLC.



Sometime next year, probably after February.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why is base Dragon Plate worse than base Daedric?
> 
> Why?



Someone either messed up with the stats perhaps or it's simply because Daedric creatures are better than dragons in some regards.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 10, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why is base Dragon Plate worse than base Daedric?
> 
> Why?



Daedric hearts are harder to require. That's what I thinnk anyway. It's still odd.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why is base Dragon Plate worse than base Daedric?
> 
> Why?



The base stat diff is less then what.. 7, 8 points on each piece? Plus dragon items are lighter then daedric. The diff in dragonplate (heavy) armor vs daedric is 10lbs. So its a fair tradeoff, methinks.

And i think the daedric items look more badass 



Bleach said:


> Daedric hearts are harder to require. That's what I thinnk anyway. It's still odd.



No, there're not. There's a steady supply of 3-4 hearts at dagon's shrine. Plus once you reach a certain level, the alchemy merch's should start having 1 in their inventory on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 10, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why is base Dragon Plate worse than base Daedric?
> 
> Why?



The fully upgraded set is stronger, though.

And Dragonscale is better than Glass, so it could be argued the Dragon smithing perk is better for light armor, but since you can upgrade the Dragon Plate then  it's still the strongest upgraded heavy armor.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2011)

I see.

I o like the look of the Daedric set, though--especially that helmet--so I think I'll stick with it.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 10, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> No, there're not. There's a steady supply of 3-4 hearts at dagon's shrine. Plus once you reach a certain level, the alchemy merch's should start having 1 in their inventory on a semi-regular basis.



Well they are harder to get then Dragon Bones/Dragon Scales


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

The Daedric armor isn't really suited if you're playing as a heroic character, not like anyone plays like that.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 10, 2011)

Vino said:


> Is there a way to beat Morokei? that fucker is so fucking hard...and I'm level 16.



Tell me about it. I spammed Fireball and ran around the pillars in the room before Morokei so that I could avoid his spammed lightning.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 10, 2011)

I just went through my first werewolf transformation on a new character and I still had my sword equipped + plus normal health and sprint. 

I couldn't access menus though. 

What an underwhelming glitch, for a moment I thought I could do all the normal things I can usually do but while transformed


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 10, 2011)

I give Skyrim a 5/10 for the simple fact that 99% the game is populated by giant fucking spiders.

As a serious arachnophobe, this makes the game basically unplayable. Nice job Bethesda.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 10, 2011)

They already have a mod for that? Oh thank god


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> They already have a mod for that? Oh thank god


----------



## Adagio (Dec 10, 2011)

They've had that since Day 1. Seems like the arachnophobe community can be pretty motivated when they want to.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to play as a paragon character but joining the DB is really easy money, dunno if I should kill them.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm doing the Golden Claw quest. As a sidequest I expected it to be somewhat short but I've been at it for an hour.

Impressed.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright, so the sound replacement doesn't work but I can deal with hissing goofy bears.



Adagio said:


> They've had that since Day 1. Seems like the arachnophobe community can be pretty motivated when they want to.


I screamed, fell out of my chair, and spent five minutes breathing heavily in a corner when that giant spider fell on me in Bleak Falls Barrow. Similar reactions were had for the 353492 other spider encounters so far, although I have progressed to merely whimpering, clenching my teeth and hacking wildly through squinted eyes.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2011)

Going on my way back to Riverwood, I found a place called Anise's Cabin. And I also found an Arcane Enchanter. Whats that about?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 10, 2011)

Arcane Enchanters let you disenchant items so that you learn the enchantment, then use soul gems to enchant other items.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 10, 2011)

Re: Armortalk

Choose which you like best. Using any of the Alchemy exploits (restoration or Ench/Smith/Alch), any armor set is capable of being raised to the armor cap, and if not using the resto exploit, the lowest-tier armor set that can reach the armor cap is Elven. So ya.

Daedric weapons can get upgraded the highest, but even then you can use the above exploits/methods to upgrade it far enough.

*ED!*t: In case anyone doesn't know, the armor cap is 670. Magic resist is capped at either 80% or 85%. Atronach Stone + Alteration Atronach perk is better, IMO, because it negates the damage entirely and gives you mana. Plus you get a neat little shield-ripple effect.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay. I'm heading to Whiterun now to speak to the Jarl.


----------



## Beast. (Dec 11, 2011)

So Skyrim won Game of the Year over Batman Arkham City, Zelda Skyward Sword, Portal 2 and Uncharted 3 Drake's Deception on the Video Game Awards tonight. Anybody else catch that? Though it was competing with four fucking amazing games I'm pretty happy with the outcome. 

If you're planning on watching the VGAs, save yourself the torture and just read the results online. The host is this annoying douche bag who lets the *winners* know to keep their speeches brief due to time restraints. We better keep the winner's speeches short so they don't cut into the fuck tard presenters who have nothing to do with video games, this wannabe comedian of a host, kraft fucking dinner commercials and some cunt bobbing for cupcakes from a conveyor belt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2011)

Beast said:


> *So Skyrim won Game of the Year over Batman Arkham City, Zelda Skyward Sword, Portal 2 and Uncharted 3 Drake's Deception on the Video Game Awards tonight. Anybody else catch that?* Though it was competing with four fucking amazing games I'm pretty happy with the outcome.
> 
> If you're planning on watching the VGAs, save yourself the torture and just read the results online. The host is this annoying douche bag who lets the *winners* know to keep their speeches brief due to time restraints. We better keep the winner's speeches short so they don't cut into the fuck tard presenters who have nothing to do with video games, this wannabe comedian of a host, kraft fucking dinner commercials and some cunt bobbing for cupcakes from a conveyor belt.



Skyward sword is about to get Video game of the year at G4 and got a hall of fame from spike. 
Happy for skyrim though


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2011)

Just tell me Dirt 3 didnt win best racing game or I'll slit my wrists.


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2011)

Rios said:


> Just tell me Dirt 3 didnt win best racing game or I'll slit my wrists.



Forza Motorsport 4 won that category.


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2011)

There are still sane people out there, amen to that


----------



## Gnome (Dec 11, 2011)

Forza 4 is an amazing game, makes me happy.


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's an interesting little mod.



> _Auto Perk_
> -Automatically adds perks once a player reaches requisite level in a particular skill.
> -This means levelling eg destruction to level 100 gives you all destruction perks. So it is possible to have all perks in the game just by skilling up.
> -Removes perk points obtained by normal levelling since no longer needed (optional).
> ...


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 11, 2011)

Huzzah! GOTY


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 11, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I screamed, fell out of my chair, and spent five minutes breathing heavily in a corner when that giant spider fell on me in Bleak Falls Barrow. Similar reactions were had for the 353492 other spider encounters so far, although I have progressed to merely whimpering, clenching my teeth and hacking wildly through squinted eyes.



While im a bit uneasy with spiders myself, i couldnt help but chuckle a bit picturing that. Sorry, Cot.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 11, 2011)

I won't go near a spider in real life, but I don't have the slightest issue with make-believe spiders in a game. I don't see the logic in that.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 11, 2011)

Arachnobia IRL shouldn't translate into this game. They don't even look realistic considering how big they are.

Kill them and send them to Arachiguard.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Arachnobia IRL shouldn't translate into this game. They don't even look realistic considering how big they are.
> 
> Kill them and send them to Arachiguard.



Depends on how bad the phobia is, really. If somebody has it bad enough, even representations of their fear (in any form or media) would have an effect on them.


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2011)

I bet someone out there has a video game phobia.


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiJ1or56wr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 11, 2011)

Doctor said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiJ1or56wr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Depends on how bad the phobia is, really. If somebody has it bad enough, even representations of their fear (in any form or media) would have an effect on them.



Makes me wonder if people with a fear of heights play Assassin's Creed when they have to climb up rooftops or climb up the tall buildings.


----------



## firefist (Dec 11, 2011)

cant stand spiders myself but after there are sometimes webs and smaller spiders in my room you get used to them.

still, the spiders in skyrim are the worst type of enemies imo.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 11, 2011)

Goobfist said:


> cant stand spiders myself but after there are sometimes webs and smaller spiders in my room you get used to them.
> 
> still, the spiders in skyrim are the worst type of enemies imo.



I find them rather easy to deal with, either with my shield and sword (just learn to time your shield bash's to always stagger them) or sniping with my bow (i 1-shot the normal sized ones, and can take the giant ones down in 2 or 3 shots)

The worst enemies to me are still dragon priests and the elite-level draugrs.


----------



## andrea (Dec 11, 2011)

Sucks that I have to use the console to be able to wear this robe.


----------



## Nello (Dec 11, 2011)

You can get that robe? 
HOW!?


----------



## andrea (Dec 11, 2011)

Colonello said:


> You can get that robe?
> HOW!?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2011)

Speaking of Nocturnal and the Thieves, I was pleasantly surprised to learn Karliah is the grand daughter of Queen Barenziah, who appeared in Daggerfall and Morrowind. I love little references to past games.

Also,


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2011)

System said:


> I'd recommend not using the hood though because it makes you look bald.



Yeah...you might also get cursed and turn into the Grey Fox. 

*waits for anyone to get what the fuck I'm talking about*


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm so tempted to start over yet again. D:


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Yeah...you might also get cursed and turn into the Grey Fox.
> 
> *waits for anyone to get what the fuck I'm talking about*



oblivion thief guild 

hmm those robes hmm i might be tempted enough to get them


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 11, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I won't go near a spider in real life, but I don't have the slightest issue with make-believe spiders in a game. I don't see the logic in that.





Awesome said:


> Arachnobia IRL shouldn't translate into this game. They don't even look realistic considering how big they are.
> Kill them and send them to Arachiguard.


Mild forms of arachnophobia only cause terror when the person sees real spiders. Extreme cases (such as myself) extends that terror to any representation of spiders. Real, imaginary, photographs, drawings, video games...anything "spidery" sends me into extreme panic and terror. It isn't rational, but then again phobias by definition are irrational. 

Skyrim spiders being 100X larger than real spiders only magnifies the problem. Of course, there's no problem now that they're stupid floating bears.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2011)

8 legged freaks must be a horror film to Coteaz.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 11, 2011)

After updating to 1.3 I have to say that it is rather nice that the game runs smoother with a bit higher FPS. 

However that is rather negated by the fact that I get random crashes every once in a while.


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2011)

now now you cant have everything


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2011)

Rios said:


> now now you cant have everything



We can have everything, we just have to bitch enough to Bethesda.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a BOSS adventure yesterday. I decided to just roam the edge of the whole map in a circle. 3/4 the way completed and its been so epic so far. Thats all.


----------



## Fran (Dec 11, 2011)

I am level 19, about to start the GoldenClaw/MainQuest thing, and most of my levels came from pickpocketing. 

I'm dying to unload all this crap I stole

my stats are roughly:

50 one handed 
50 archery
80ish pickpocket
40 sneak

and other misc. stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 11, 2011)

NPCs that you always kill. Go:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tlC6Z0iRoOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adagio (Dec 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LIoO3DakNQY[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Dvn_iGDniSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2011)

Ffffffffffffffffffff-

I've been staring at my char creation screen (for the seventh time....) for half an hour, trying to decide which race to go for. D: My last two 40+ hour playthroughs have been Redguard, I keep starting over due to realizations that render certain perk investments useless (Juggernaut mostly, due to Alchemy exploits that can have you at armor cap without 4-5 points invested). Now my issue is my inability to decide between Orc and Redguard for my 2-handed/Archery/Conjuror. D:




Yes, I'm a sucker for the Byakugan/White eyes + white warpaint


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 11, 2011)

your redguard is handsome. no homo.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2011)

My build, incase anyone's curious.

Left-side of the Heavy Armor tree is mostly for convenience, same with Alteration, Block and Restoration.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 11, 2011)

Did Dark Souls win anything?

Or even get nominated?


----------



## Adagio (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone mention Alchemy exploits? Sounds interesting


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Someone mention Alchemy exploits? Sounds interesting



It's practically cheating when you use them.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2011)

Can someone tell me what would be a good place to power level for a current lvl 10 person? I'm on my way to Ivarstead after killing my first dragon, and I have Lydia with me. Also, I'm thinking about being a One Handed/Archery/Enchantment or Alchemy type of shizzle but I have no idea where to begin.


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2011)

Just do quests.

Should probably work on One Handed first.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2011)

I was on my way to do the Family Heirloom Quest but I kept losing track and the trek was met with Mammoths and Giants. I eventually gave up though and went back to Whiterun.

I'm surprised I haven't met any dragons since my first one. Bummer


----------



## Bleach (Dec 11, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Did Dark Souls win anything?
> 
> Or even get nominated?



It was only nominated for the "Best RPG". It didn't win anything


----------



## Awesome (Dec 11, 2011)

Dark Souls was great but it wasn't the best in any single category this year, sadly. If there was a "most difficult" option, then it would have won


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2011)

foreign said:


> I was on my way to do the Family Heirloom Quest but I kept losing track and the trek was met with Mammoths and Giants. I eventually gave up though and went back to Whiterun.
> 
> I'm surprised I haven't met any dragons since my first one. Bummer



Should probably get the Clairvoyance spell to help show you the way to your goal. 

There a bunch of Sidequests in Whiterun and the Companions. It's a good start :3


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 11, 2011)

Eh... Didn't realize that Bonewrest Dragon was bugged.

I fast traveled back over there for God knows what and a Frost Dragon swooped down and got pwned by and me and some other mammoth.

So in my mind I'm thinking the Dragon was fixed... Until I realize that dragon was just random. -________-


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2011)

Just killed my first Frost Troll on the many steps on my way to High w.e you call it. 

It came at the expense of poor Karina though I now got her scaled armour none the less


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2011)

Trolls rape you until like lvl 20+.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2011)

Telling me; I had to use Lydia as a distraction and I had to run down a couple steps before I got to steep ground and the troll couldn't follow me. I slammed with arrows afterwards and Lydia gave it a couple sword swipes before it fell.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 11, 2011)

lol i died like 4 times(i as like level 6 i think) so i just ran past the troll


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2011)

Just learned the Whirlwind Shout. Now gonna do that quest to find the Horn for those hermits.

Hopefully I can get some good boosts on the way. And I have lots of junk on me and I wanna sell but I can't find anyone


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 11, 2011)

you don't kill people?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Its not that I don't but I only kill people that I think would be of noo consequence. 

Would it be bad for me in that if I kill an Imperial Soldier in the wild, when I go to Solitude they would try to lock me up?


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

foreign said:


> Its not that I don't but I only kill people that I think would be of noo consequence.
> 
> Would it be bad for me in that if I kill an Imperial Soldier in the wild, when I go to Solitude they would try to lock me up?



As long as there are no witnesses left alive you'll be fine.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Supposedly... but on my way to Iversteard, I attacked these guards or w.e... anyway I killed all 3 I think, and then when I entered Iverstard, I was told I committed crimes against Skyrim and I was sent all the way to some jail or w.e in Riften or near that area. I was like 'wth' and started back over my last save becaue I didn't feel like travelling that far again lol.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

I hear that dogs and animals can report crimes, kill everything that moves.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

...
thats too difficult D: I have trouble catching deer and shit. Anyway, thats enough Skyrim for the night. I stopped off at the Lost Echo Caves. When I'm done with there, I'll go on to Solitude and join the Imperial Army, and then from there, go on to do that Horn quest the Greybeards want... 

and then head back to Whiterun  Hopefully I'll have enough cash for a house by then.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 12, 2011)

Why is it that the Thieves guild requires so much work compared to lets say the Winterhold questline or Companions? They really take advantage of you


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hear that dogs and animals can report crimes, kill everything that moves.



that's so goddamn stupid


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2011)

Not until you realize that they can talk


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

Whatever you do, DON'T ATTACK THE CHICKENS


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Why not? They're just chickens.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, doesn't anyone find it strange how in the beginning Ulfric Stormcloak was seen getting executed yet, somehow, he still lives? 

I don't get it. :\


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 12, 2011)

>100 pickpocket
>get master perk
>steal every item of every npc in riften
>hilarity
>poverty 
>hilarity


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 12, 2011)

foreign said:


> Oh yeah, doesn't anyone find it strange how in the beginning Ulfric Stormcloak was seen getting executed yet, somehow, he still lives?
> 
> I don't get it. :\


that was someone else, not ulfric

god knows why they didn't execute him first, with him being the most evil prick around in their eyes

also

also also

i really fucking hate dragon priests
STOP
RUNNING
COWARDS
FIGHT LIKE A NORD
MAN
NORDMAN


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

Try attacking a chicken in a town, I dare you.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2011)

>cast fury on Chicken

>whole town goes fucking berserk

>have to kill the entire town

it's like New Vegas all over again


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Can you kill someone in the dark, by sneaking once no one sees you?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2011)

easily

that's the whole point of sneaking


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Yeah...you might also get cursed and turn into the Grey Fox.
> 
> *waits for anyone to get what the fuck I'm talking about*



I'm pretty sure only the cowl works that way.


----------



## Nello (Dec 12, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> that was someone else, not ulfric
> 
> god knows why they didn't execute him first, with him being the most evil prick around in their eyes
> 
> ...



You mean nordmann


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in Lost Echo Cave doing the Family Heirloom quest.

And these damn Falmer keep felling me. :\

And now its these damn scorpion like creatures. :\


----------



## Nello (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm gonna get 100 enchanting, smithing, conjuration and destruction and get 0% magicka cost for conjuration and destruction and max armor


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

So I fetch that one item for the Treebeard and have learned the 3rd word.... now what? Where did my main quest go?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

foreign said:


> I'm in Lost Echo Cave doing the Family Heirloom quest.
> 
> And these damn Falmer keep felling me. :\
> 
> And now its these damn scorpion like creatures. :\



You're too low-level to be in that dungeon.

@The Boss: You mean the horn? Go to the Riverwood inn.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

My game started showing flat textures and it was blinking rapidly so I decided to turn it off for now.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You're too low-level to be in that dungeon.
> 
> @The Boss: You mean the horn? Go to the Riverwood inn.



I'm currently at level 11 with a 43 in one-handed combat, while dual wielding an orcish sword and a war axe. my light and heavy armour are in the 30s i think.

I managed to defeat the chaurus, however, it came at the expense of lydia so i decided to re-load it back.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> @The Boss: You mean the horn? Go to the Riverwood inn.



You mean I have to talk to that chick again, and she is part of the main quest? Goddang... I just want her to die.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

She is, yes. Diplomatic Immunity is a fun mission though, you get to kill lots of Thalmor. :3

Go to the barrow north of the Winterhold College first though, so you can get a daedric artifact quest that requires you to get the blood of several different races.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> She is, yes. Diplomatic Immunity is a fun mission though, you get to kill lots of Thalmor. :3
> 
> Go to the barrow north of the Winterhold College first though, so you can get a daedric artifact quest that requires you to get the blood of several different races.



Thanks Bro. I shall visit the Winterhold College.. 57 hrs into the game and I haven't even gone there yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

It's not actually at the college, though. You go down the cliff there and you'll see the barrow emblem. You'll come to an old man who gives you the Oghma Infinium, which can be used to raise every skill up to 100 (besides the crafting skills) via a glitch.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoqYOmnollA[/YOUTUBE]

Plus if you're any sort of spellcaster (esp Conjuration), the College has all the high-level spells.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been playing this game since Friday (played it at a coworker's house on Friday) and I am kind of on the fence.

On one hand it is fun to explore stuff.
On the other hand it is not fun to explore stuff forever since it's all the same stuff.

At first the combat was simple, semi-boring, and the counter/critical system made no sense.
After 12 hours the combat is simple, semi-boring, and the counter/critical system makes little sense.

The smithing was kind of fun for the first hour or so.

Alchemy was never really fun.

Enchantments wearing off over time is mad gay. My armor had +20HP when I first got it. Couple hours later... +1hp. 

At first I was like, "Okay, the story exists," and thought nothing of it.
The story still exists and I don't think much of it.



Bottom line: when does the game get really fun?


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

> At first I was like, "Okay, the story exists," and thought nothing of it.
> The story still exists and I don't think much of it.





The story is pretty bland.



> Bottom line: when does the game get really fun?



Sometimes it never gets fun to play for some people.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

Eh, I'm pretty sure armor enchantments DON'T wear off. It's only the weapon enchantments, and those you can refill with soul gems.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yeah!

I managed to defeat the Falmer and Chaurus. 

Here is what I did: I decided to use the Firestorm Scroll which I had on me but I knew if I used it, Lydia would die and I didn't want that so what I did was command Lydia to wait somewhere while I would be the bait. So, before I went to where the Chaurus and the Falmer dude were, I used the Histskin power first, then put on my Unrelenting Force shout. Then I went into the camp, tanked a couple hits, and then performed the Fire Storm. I then ran back out to where Lydia was and ambushed the little heifers, while recovering at the same time. I used a Shout to stagger them while Lydia hacked at them but she only managed to fell one of out of the three. I had to deal with the other two plus the Flamer chief or w.e it was.

All I can say is bless Bethesda for Dual wielding. Heal in one hand, hack in the other.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, I'm pretty sure armor enchantments DON'T wear off. It's only the weapon enchantments, and those you can refill with soul gems.



Well it does.

Because that happened. I can show you the +1hp armor.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

That only gimps yourself, I'd say. Dual-casting magic is far superior, esp with destruction+stagger. Dual-wielding weapons kills much faster, which results in less damage, and if you're really eating it, I'd suggest going sword-and-board. Once you get Spellbreaker, it's GG dragons/mages.

@CMX: I've had +68 health enchantments on two pieces for over 20 hours, and neither has run out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Well you're a hater.

Mine ran out. 


Also, what the fuck is up with the combat in this game? I can't figure it out. Like this Troll on top of the Graybeard thing mountain whatever kills me in two hits the first time. Then I come back and kill him incredibly easily.

I try to mix it up with blocking (though I am using a two-handed weapon), but it doesn't seem to matter. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

It's because enemies (generally) don't scale in this game. If you get roflstomped by an enemy, it basically means you shouldn't be there yet.

Blocking with a 2-handed weapon is pretty useless, killing your enemies before you need to block is a better choice.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay I'm outside Lost Echo Cave and I'm using Clairvoyance spell to guide me to my desitination which is to Join the IMperial Legion down Solitude's side, but no path is showing.

Wat da hell?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> It's because enemies (generally) don't scale in this game. If you get roflstomped by an enemy, it basically means you shouldn't be there yet.
> 
> Blocking with a 2-handed weapon is pretty useless, killing your enemies before you need to block is a better choice.



But I didn't come back later. I ran right back up the mountain and fought it immediately after. It's like the second time around it just couldn't hurt me.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay, fixed it. Its because my custom marker was set on Lost Echo Cave. I set it to Solitude.

Since I plan to join the Imperial Army, is it okay if I kill a couple Stormcloak Solidiers?


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But I didn't come back later. I ran right back up the mountain and fought it immediately after. It's like the second time around it just couldn't hurt me.



The game took pity on you and activated god mode for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess so.

I think tonight I'll just invest some solid time leveling my character up in order to smith some good gear. But it takes forever.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

Buy Iron Ore/bars, buy leather (strips), make Iron Daggers, enchant iron daggers, sell them one at a time.

Levels: Smithing, Enchanting and Speech


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But I didn't come back later. I ran right back up the mountain and fought it immediately after. It's like the second time around it just couldn't hurt me.


Same shit happen to me bro... but with a Dragon. I killed it like a Boss, no sweat, but then died by some bandit a few mins later... reload my game, fought the dragon again and it went into god mode.... _jesus_.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

If I were to smith and enchant stuff, who would I be able to sell them too? I got a whole load of stuff I would like to sell but I can't find any buyers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Buy Iron Ore/bars, buy leather (strips), make Iron Daggers, enchant iron daggers, sell them one at a time.
> 
> Levels: Smithing, Enchanting and Speech


I was thinking about doing that, actually (sans the enchanting, but good lookin' out ).


The Boss said:


> Same shit happen to me bro... but with a Dragon. I killed it like a Boss, no sweat, but then died by some bandit a few mins later... reload my game, fought the dragon again and it went into god mode.... _jesus_.




Maybe there is something to this. I'm going to try and kill some giants.


foreign said:


> If I were to smith and enchant stuff, who would I be able to sell them too? I got a whole load of stuff I would like to sell but I can't find any buyers.


I had that same problem. 

The best place I've found to sell that stuff is back in Riverwood, but that guy doesn't have much gold. Surely there must be a good place to sell this junk?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

The dragonborn is actually a saiyanborn


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

It's a shame that there appears to no one, in Skyrim, that is similar the mudcrab merchant from Morrowind.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

For selling items:

Whiterun is a good place, for me. You can sell weapons/armor at Warmaiden and the outside vendor, then go to the General Goods store near the Bannered Mare to sell almost anything else.

One tip is to look through the NPC's inventory to check if there's anything you want, if they do buy it, that way they have more money to buy shit from you. When they run out of money, exit the window, save, kill the vendor and then reload the save before killing them. They'll respawn with full inventory/gold, but you'll still have made the transactions before you killed them. It's quicker than having to wait 48-hours in-game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> For selling items:
> 
> Whiterun is a good place, for me. You can sell weapons/armor at Warmaiden and the outside vendor, then go to the General Goods store near the Bannered Mare to sell almost anything else.
> 
> One tip is to look through the NPC's inventory to check if there's anything you want, if they do buy it, that way they have more money to buy shit from you. When they run out of money, exit the window, save, kill the vendor and then reload the save before killing them. They'll respawn with full inventory/gold, but you'll still have made the transactions before you killed them. It's quicker than having to wait 48-hours in-game.



Interesting. 

I'll have to try that out tonight.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> One tip is to look through the NPC's inventory to check if there's anything you want, if they do buy it, that way they have more money to buy shit from you. When they run out of money, exit the window, save, kill the vendor and then reload the save before killing them. They'll respawn with full inventory/gold, but you'll still have made the transactions before you killed them. It's quicker than having to wait 48-hours in-game.



Mother of god. What kind of glitch allows this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

The good kind. 


Of course I don't know what to do with all that gold anyway.


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

So no real details yet but Todd Howard has said that the DLC will "not be quick" and will "have a lot of meat on them."

No timetable yet, but the 360 will be getting DLC 30 days ahead of PC and PS3.

Todd Howard has also confirmed that the bucket glitch will remain in the game (although the lead programmer is _extremely_ pissed about this and wants it fixed).


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

> Todd Howard has also confirmed that the bucket glitch will remain in the game (although the lead programmer is extremely pissed about this and wants it fixed).



That's a stupid glitch to keep in the game.


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

So are the Stormcloaks, but hey...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

What's a bucket glitch?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Me too. Thanks Hana.

What can you do with Wolf and Saber pelts? I got some that I would like to make into something, which I'm sure you can, but I can't find no where to do so.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a bucket glitch?



Put a bucket over someone's head and you can commit crimes without them reporting it. 

Krory:


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Mother of god. What kind of glitch allows this.





CrazyMoronX said:


> The good kind.
> 
> 
> Of course I don't know what to do with all that gold anyway.


Buying items from stores that have enchantments you haven't yet disenchanted is a good bet.


foreign said:


> Me too. Thanks Hana.
> 
> What can you do with Wolf and Saber pelts? I got some that I would like to make into something, which I'm sure you can, but I can't find no where to do so.


Go to a tanning rack and turn them into leather, then turn the leather into leather strips. Then use those to make Iron Daggers/other high-end gear.


Also, everyone here needs to head to Dawnstar to check out the invisible chest. It's mad awesome.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 12, 2011)

I wanna start over so bad... Make a Redsword Battlemage.

Right now on my Archer/Assassin I'm holding off on dualwielding until I get Savagery, should I dualwield now or just wait?////


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Put a bucket over someone's head and you can commit crimes without them reporting it.
> 
> Krory:


How do you put a bucket on someone's head? 



Hangat?r said:


> Buying items from stores that have enchantments you haven't yet disenchanted is a good bet.
> 
> Go to a tanning rack and turn them into leather, then turn the leather into leather strips. Then use those to make Iron Daggers/other high-end gear.
> 
> ...


I'll buy a house.

Then some prostitutes.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How do you put a bucket on someone's head?



[YOUTUBE]aUtkYnGYQTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Wait, you can pick stuff up? How do you do that?


----------



## Adagio (Dec 12, 2011)

If you're on PC, press and hold E and you can move whatever item your pointer is hovering on.

If you're on a console, I don't know.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

Hold A (360)/X (PS3)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 12, 2011)

I've dirtied my hands yet again  why is that I always want to kill people in Skyrim?


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

Vino said:


> I've dirtied my hands yet again  why is that I always want to kill people in Skyrim?



Don't know about you but I kill people because they are annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I never tried just holding E before. 



New thing to try.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't know about you but I kill people because they are annoying.



So far I killed:

Nazeem
Olfina Gray Mane
Braith(using mod)
That elf from the meat store
Talos monk 

Next to kill:

Jon Gray Mane


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know who any of these people are.


Like this old blacksmith was like "take this shield to Aela."

Who the fuck is Aela?


----------



## eHav (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Enchantments wearing off over time is mad gay. My armor had +20HP when I first got it. Couple hours later... +1hp.



i saw you complaining about this, but the problem is, you see the enchant as a 20hp when you are about to enchant it, but when you have everything selected and are about to enchant it, if you enchanting is low, you will enchant it with a far weaker verion of what you see. for example, on a weapon, you may see "paralyze for 6 seconds", but when you go and enchant a weapon, its only 2 seconds


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know who any of these people are.
> 
> 
> Like this old blacksmith was like "take this shield to Aela."
> ...





One of the higher ranking members of the Companions


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

eHav said:


> i saw you complaining about this, but the problem is, you see the enchant as a 20hp when you are about to enchant it, but when you have everything selected and are about to enchant it, if you enchanting is low, you will enchant it with a far weaker verion of what you see. for example, on a weapon, you may see "paralyze for 6 seconds", but when you go and enchant a weapon, its only 2 seconds




That wasn't in the notes!


Inuhanyou said:


> One of the higher ranking members of the Companions





Nightblade said:


> side boob.



Still not sure who the fuck that is.

Like I'm supposed to remember the names of all these fucking cunts?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

Redhead companion, blue facepaint.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

> That wasn't in the notes!



That notes are terrible, use USEP. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

Elderscrolls.wikia > UESP, IMO. More overseeable for most things.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Elderscrolls.wikia > UESP, IMO. More overseeable for most things.



I prefer UESP's theme better but both are excellent resources.  I've yet to be mislead by UESP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

What the hell is a UESP? WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!?!??!


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is a UESP? WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!?!??!



UESP is one of the best sites for information on the Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't have the Internet at home though.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

That sucks for you. :/


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Yay! I can now do the quest where I can become a werewolf!

Is it bad if I play my PS3 more than 6 hours at a time? A random question, I know, but I just wanted to find out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 12, 2011)

Are chests reliable for storing stuff for a long period of time?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

foreign said:


> Yay! I can now do the quest where I can become a werewolf!
> 
> Is it bad if I play my PS3 more than 6 hours at a time? A random question, I know, but I just wanted to find out.


I played mine for 13 hours or more at a time. No worries.


I will say this: PC version if 500000000000x better. Loading times? What loading times?


----------



## Frostman (Dec 12, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Are chests reliable for storing stuff for a long period of time?



Only the ones inside of a house that you have purchased. Otherwise the chest will re spawn and replace everything it it with its default stuff.


----------



## eHav (Dec 12, 2011)

sigh, on this run with a nord i was planning on buying all the houses,and doing every quest i come across. however when i became a thane in markarth, i didnt have the 8k at hand, so i didnt buy the house.. i went on with the game, got solitude's, and riftens houses and when i went back to get markarths the dude wont even speak to me, and just talk those random phrases like "im the jarl's uncle" or some crap. god damnit. 

also, my quest to get that Frost got completely messed up, when i stole the horse there was no place to bring him to.. oh well


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know who any of these people are.
> 
> 
> Like this old blacksmith was like "take this shield to Aela."
> ...



The one with the arrow pointing down at her head if you've got the quest active. That's seriously how easy it is to find things in this game. It's impossible to not find her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh, they got arrows on 'em? :33

I assume they are hidden away in different places though. It's not like they get map markers. I mean, for all I knew, Aela was in Japan.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay, I just killed Kelvin the Skinner or w.e his name was.

Poor Skjor :\


----------



## Utz (Dec 12, 2011)

Can someone help me out with Discerning the Transmundane?

I got the Elder Scroll + Lexicon with me, but the quest doesn't update and Signus doesn't acknowledge that I have both with me.

I'm above Level 13 and all, so I don't think it's that.

Was I supposed to do something else besides collect the Elder Scroll and take the Lexicon off that pedestal?

*-Edit-*

Nvm, I went back, put it on the pedestal, then it said it was transcribed. ^^


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 12, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Only the ones inside of a house that you have purchased. Otherwise the chest will re spawn and replace everything it it with its default stuff.



What about the chests in winterhold academy? I store my stuff in my dorm.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

> Plus I struggled the other day to find those 7000 steps I think its called for HOURS.



Really? 

It shouldn't take hours for one to find them, just walk around the base on the mountain until you find the path that will you up there.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 12, 2011)

Clairvoyance helps if you really don't know the way.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 12, 2011)

Over 60hrs played and only 7 quests completed


----------



## Eki (Dec 12, 2011)

ive only used the guide for little stuff. Especially after not knowing wtf to do on one of the College quests.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Really?
> 
> It shouldn't take hours for one to find them, just walk around the base on the mountain until you find the path that will you up there.



Lol. Funny thing is that I unknowingly discovered the base of those stairs very early on but then a guard came and talked to me about some bounty. Ofcourse being a black guy I had to RUN and I didnt go back in the area. But after not finding no other way up I returned to investigate and wudduknow!...the stairs were right there all this time. FFS...


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember just following the cursor mark on the compass bar at the top and just walking straight to it. With use of the world/local map I don't think I've ever had trouble finding a destination yet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2011)

this game is so fucked up, most bugs i ever seen in a game, but besides that it is really really fun


----------



## Frostman (Dec 12, 2011)

Their games are always buggy. Its the expense they have to pay for leaving it open for modders.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2011)

I keep dying trying to kill this damn Captain in the Lights Out quest. :\


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 12, 2011)

I myself couldn't find the steps for a long time.  Mostly because I'm a moron and thought "I need to go to high rothgard so rather than follow the games directions I'm gonna find a part of the mountain near it and climb it myself."  I actually managed to get about halfway up before I hit impassible terrain.  ((I figured since I exploited a few terrain features to get to that temple above riverwood the wrong way I could do it with high rothgard to.))

One thing that annoys me however is the companion AI's terrain navigator.  I tend to use unusual routes through the wilderness or take shortcuts to my destinations off the beaten path.  Lydia's AI can sometimes figure out where I am going, but just as often she gets stuck and can't go any further and I have to go back and find an alternate route.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 12, 2011)

I always follow the roads/tracks that look like people have walked often. didn't really have any difficulty finding the steps.


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2011)

Now thats just sad.

On another note, the only time a guide is useful is if you want to travel to all locations and see whats there to steal/take and which quests tie up. Just like in the Fallout games. Look at the location, see if there is a quest you havent completed, read up the quest and see if its open and whats its beginning, etc, next see if there is any unique item or skill book to be obtained.

Very useful.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

>Struggling to find a direct, obvious path
>Jarl of Whiterun tells you where to go

wut?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8cEP2wT5V5M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]mXQrRiGKpTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 13, 2011)

IKR. Its so totally impossible for something like this to happen! Its an atrocity!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

Played a bit last night. Killed a couple dragons. Fell asleep.

The bears are stronger than the dragons. That's funny.

I'm almost there. Almost to the point where I don't want to play anymore. Almost.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm almost there. Almost to the point where I don't want to play anymore. Almost.





The game certainly isn't for everyone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

If the combat was more engaging and interesting I'd get into it more. I mean, crafting and smithing is fun and all, but once I'm done doing that I want to have fun using my creations.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 13, 2011)

I play this game in unison with Battlefield 3. Get bored with either I just switch. Its the perfect combination...lol.

Ofcourse...Ive never really been bored of either yet...ha.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

I got bored of Skyrim last night and went to bed to read a book. 

I don't understand how people can complain about JRPGs and laud WRPGs as the ultimate form of role-playing if this is a paragon of WRPGs. It's basically comprised of nothing but fetch quests and rehashed NPCs, monsters, and dungeons. Things people shit on JRPGs for.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2011)

I heard there's a serial killer quest, is it similar to that creepy video that that guy made?


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got bored of Skyrim last night and went to bed to read a book.
> 
> I don't understand how people can complain about JRPGs and laud WRPGs as the ultimate form of role-playing if this is a paragon of WRPGs. It's basically comprised of nothing but fetch quests and rehashed NPCs, monsters, and dungeons. Things people shit on JRPGs for.



It's about choices I believe, WRPGs often give you more choices than JRPGs in my opinion.  Individually Skyrim's aspects such as combat and quests are pretty bland but it's the illusion of a world that l personally love.



Vino said:


> I heard there's a serial killer quest, is it similar to that creepy video that that guy made?



The quest is in Windhelm but beyond that I'm not sure how similar it is to that creepy video, there probably won't be too much resemblance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

It's nice to have all of these choices and freedom and stuff, but it could be tempered with gameplay a bit better.

Though this is one of the more enjoyable WRPGs I have played at least, they still have incredibly shallow gameplay compared to other games. Even compared to other WRPGs.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 13, 2011)

Combat is the last thing that concerns me in open world games. I play it for the adventure and this shit is so huge in scope and detail...
My gosh.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's nice to have all of these choices and freedom and stuff, but it could be tempered with gameplay a bit better.
> 
> Though this is one of the more enjoyable WRPGs I have played at least, they still have incredibly shallow gameplay compared to other games. Even compared to other WRPGs.



I would love it if TES has better gameplay and they are improving somewhat from previous games, maybe TES6 will have gameplay that will exciting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Combat is the last thing that concerns me in open world games. I play it for the adventure and this shit is so huge in scope and detail...
> My gosh.


If I wanted this kind of adventure I'd go outside my house.


Eternal Goob said:


> I would love it if TES has better gameplay and they are improving somewhat from previous games, maybe TES6 will have gameplay that will exciting.


Just waiting for Kingdoms of Amalur.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish I had dragons and ice trolls and Godly artifacts right outside my home.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just waiting for Kingdoms of Amalur.



Hopefully it'll end up being good. 



Krory said:


> I wish I had dragons and ice trolls and Godly artifacts right outside my home.



Life would be so much better if you did.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd be more excited for Amalur if it wasn't for Salvatore.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

Salvatore is writing the story?  Well I did like a few of his books as a child...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> I wish I had dragons and ice trolls and Godly artifacts right outside my home.


Must suck being you.





Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully it'll end up being good.
> 
> 
> 
> Life would be so much better if you did.


Almost everything I've seen of the game indicates it will be good.

There are some small windows of opportunity for suck to spill in though; I have seen these windows.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I wanted this kind of adventure I'd go outside my house.



Oh get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 13, 2011)

the enchanting system annoys me
i keep having to pick a soul gem, enchantment, and weapon every time 

wish i could just pick 40 soul gems, daggers, and use the same enchantment then mass produce them like potions by spamming the craft button


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2011)

Your face annoys me


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Salvatore is writing the story?  Well I did like a few of his books as a child...



I liked them as a child, too.

Then I got older, read them again, and realized how asinine they are and how ludicrous his style is.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 13, 2011)

Vino said:


> Your face annoys me


doesn't annoy you enough since you shooped 3 frames/pics into a super mario sage whore gif


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 13, 2011)

this game is great fun and all, but that is a good point, shallow gameplay, i really would like it if the next game could somehow add some more depth to that aspect seeing as they got everything else covered


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> doesn't annoy you enough since you shooped 3 frames/pics into a super mario sage whore gif



Good            point


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2011)

so far i hate the college of winterhold.

FFS what are you guys teaching if i have to do all the magic FOR you


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 13, 2011)

Overall I'm extremely disappointed in the short lengths of the faction/guild storylines. The Companions and College of Winterhold literally take you in, make you do 5 quests, then promote you to leader. 

I expected better, Bethesda.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's nice to have all of these choices and freedom and stuff, but it could be tempered with gameplay a bit better.
> 
> Though this is one of the more enjoyable WRPGs I have played at least, they still have incredibly shallow gameplay compared to other games. Even compared to other WRPGs.



Gosh, it must be awfully hard to deal with your depressing, self-fulfilling prophecies over and over again; one might think you'd take one path or the other, rather than endless seethe over a choice you don't want to make, knowing perfectly well what your result will be, and then continue to blame it on those producing it.

That's just me, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

...wait, apparently you can hit ore veins with your pick instead of going into the mining animation, and it's much quicker. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glGw78lqM5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 13, 2011)

I just buy all my ores, I have too much money in the game not to do it. Especially when there doesn't seem to be any direct benefit to mining it yourself.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 13, 2011)

So... Steed Stone is best stone


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

Steed stone is good until you realize you start getting raped by mages/dragonbreaths. Then, as Goob says, Atronach rules.

Though it's a bitch if you're a Conjuration user.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 13, 2011)

I meant for after level 50.

Yeah at lower levels other stones are better, but now all my Daedric weighs 0. And I'm not a slow fuck.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

Or, ya know, you could get the Heavy Armor perk that does the same?


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah fuck.  I deleted my post instead of editing it. 



> Yeah at lower levels other stones are better, but now all my Daedric weighs 0. And I'm not a slow fuck.



Once you get Daedric armor you shoudl be at the point where you really don't need to carry too much on you.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Or, ya know, you could get the Heavy Armor perk that does the same?



lol I'm not wasting all those skill points for that 

That's like 2 wasted perks unless you fall off cliffs and brawl a lot.



Eternal Goob said:


> Once you get Daedric armor you shoudl be at the point where you really don't need to carry too much on you.



lol my character is a hoarder, greedy bastard 

$_$


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> lol I'm not wasting all those skill points for that
> 
> That's like 2 wasted perks unless you fall off cliffs and brawl a lot.
> 
> ...



Falling off cliffs is a nice shortcut. 

If being a hoarder was beneficial I would be doing it as well but it isn't.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

Considering that past lvl 50 most perk points you get are mostly for flavour, any convenience perks (Atronach, for example) are a good choice.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Struggling to find a direct, obvious path
> >Jarl of Whiterun tells you where to go
> 
> wut?


He told me that the day before.

After I was told to go to high rothgard I started exploring and screwing around, and kind of forgot where to go.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

It's yer own fecking fault.

The same thing happened to me, though. xd

Skyrim has a way of making you go: "roads? that shit's for pussies brah!" /mash Y up the mountain


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 13, 2011)

screw that, I just get on my horse and do this


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 13, 2011)

I want a bow the size of a horse. Does such a thing exist?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

No, but we all know you're trying to compensate for something anyway.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 13, 2011)

I got tired of how easy this game was and turned it to Master

wasnt to bad, i could tell its a little tougher, have to actually try now kinda

then i saw my first elder dragon

holy shit i was at the mages college but if i was by myself i might have been effed


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

And since patch 1.2 you're even more fucked, because Bethesda being Bethesda, broke magic resistance entirely, nullifying it to the point where a novice-mage can probably 2-shot you if your health isn't warrior-leveled.

Unless you're a boss like my Kvothe, who has either 65% or 80% magic absorption. :3


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

Master still isn't hard enough in my opinion, FCOM for Oblivion really made the game a real challenge.  Hopefully we'll get a similar mod.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

All the difficulties really do is tweak the damage multipliers, i.e. yours go down and the enemies goes up.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No, but we all know you're trying to compensate for something anyway.



Lmao. Roiteeee


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> And since patch 1.2 you're even more fucked, because Bethesda being Bethesda, broke magic resistance entirely, nullifying it to the point where a novice-mage can probably 2-shot you if your health isn't warrior-leveled.
> 
> Unless you're a boss like my Kvothe, who has either 65% or 80% magic absorption. :3


I havent really had trouble with magic, it does a shit ton of damage but i can just heal and shield bash my way through it


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> I havent really had trouble with magic, it does a shit ton of damage but i can just heal and shield bash my way through it



I usually have a lot of regenerate health potions on me along with some fortify health potions, didn't die at all after level nine except for when I first fought Alduin.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 13, 2011)

SO I am a gay gamer, I make armours for every person I see, enchant them and all that shit.

Havent done fuck much in terms of main quest because I am side tracked by exploring the whole fucking map by foot.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 13, 2011)

holy shit i just fought three ice trolls 

ive never been so scared


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2011)

Being a werewolf is awesome.

I was getting my ass kicked by Captain Hager at lvl 13 in the Lights Out quest. So I decided let me go beast crazy.

Destroyed the heifer, though I nearly died too because of the his damn power attacks.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 14, 2011)

Werewolf form is fragile but damn powerful. You can knockdown even giants with the power attack.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BfIIarRz1dQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adagio (Dec 14, 2011)

Found a Dragonslayer Berserk mod. It looks pretty decent and there might be an armor mod coming in soon. 

Highly tempted to switch to two handed weapons just for that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

I played this damn game for four hours this morning.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2011)

Would you say you...like it?


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played this damn game for four hours this morning.



Are you finding it addictive now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Would you say you...like it?


It still pisses me off.

The game tells you to do go somewhere, do something, and talk to someone but never gives you any indication of who, what, or where. I'm supposed to just fucking know.

It would be nice to have a minimap so I could tell where the fuck I was going in real time.

I guess I like it in small amounts. If I play it for more than a few hours I want to delete the game and never play it again. But if I play it only a few, do certain things, never make a new character, then it's not too bad.


Eternal Goob said:


> Are you finding it addictive now?


Kinda. But once I max my character out I'll never want to play again.

I also don't want to do 90% of the side quests. They're so boring.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, the side quests are mostly boring.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 14, 2011)

The pickpocket bug really annoys me. Got nearly all the perks for it, but didn't go beyond 3 upgrades of "light fingers" because it actually reduces the chances of pickpocketing large amounts of gold (which should be easy as shit for me, a master level).

At least that's what I heard and kinda experienced. What's weird is that, when I equip items enchanted with "make pickpocketing x% easier" it becomes more difficult to actually pickpocket something.

What the fuck...


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 14, 2011)

Also I wish that the inventories of the NPCs would "refresh" once in a while and get upgraded a little. I pickpocketed several towns and now nearly no NPC has any items on them. Only a few NPCs actually get an upgrade once in a while, like guild members and shit.

I stole Mercer's shit the second I was allowed in the thieves guild. Then he got a glass dagger soon after and I stole that too. Take that you "master" thief.


----------



## andrea (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It would be nice to have a minimap so I could tell where the fuck I was going in real time.



This. What kind of game makes a huge-ass open world for you to explore and doesn't give you a freaking minimap so you know where the hell you're going? Instead what Skyrim does is spoon feed you the quest objective by placing a huge arrow over the target. God forbid you actually have to figure out for yourself what you're supposed to do.

I much preferred the Morrowind way of handling this. Which was to record every conversation you ever had with everyone over any subject, quest, person, place or object (and ofc sorting all this by quest, alphabetical order, what have you). That way you're forced to actually pay attention to what these people are telling you and then figure out for yourself where to go and how to get there. I find this much more immersive that voice acting tbh.

Now I feel like playing Morrowind again.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 14, 2011)

Immersive is nice but what you say is also annoying, time-consuming and downright retarded. I don't play games that force me to literally write down a bunch of text so I can know where to go in a vast unexplored world.

The world out there is so huge that without an arrow pointing you in the right direction you would get lost every 5 seconds without some help. And when that happens, you'll bitch about not being able to find your objective AGAIN. What's the point in that?

If you want a mini-map, wait until someone can be arsed to make a mod. If you want to make it harder, disable the quest and it will remove the arrow on your map.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Half the time I just ignore everything they say and look for arrows. 

They should have subtitles and make the voices optional. I can read faster than these assholes talk.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2011)

You can have subtitles in both conversations and random dialogue, check the options menu.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2011)

Nor did you check the options menu, I'm guessing.


Lawl, iron dagger + petty soul Banish enchantment = 2500g.


----------



## martryn (Dec 14, 2011)

1.  One of my first posts in here was talking about how huge the books were in this game, and someone told me that I was lying.  I just sat down and read all five chapters of the Barenziah story.  Bitch took me close to two hours to complete. 

2.  I'm supposed to return this stupid staff to this stupid wizard at the mage's college.  I have it in my inventory, but I don't have an option to complete the quest.  Sorta irritating. 

3.  I can't believe how huge this game is.  I'm level 50, finally, and I still feel like it's going to take me several more eight hour gaming marathons to finish the game.  I'm glad I finally broke down and just bought it, but I've got over 110 hours invested in the game already.  Thank god I've got nothing else to do in December.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd say you're about 1/3rd the way through.


----------



## andrea (Dec 14, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Immersive is nice but what you say is also annoying, time-consuming and downright retarded. I don't play games that force me to literally write down a bunch of text so I can know where to go in a vast unexplored world.



You don't have to write anything down. It's all in your Journal. The game records everything for you.



> The world out there is so huge that without an arrow pointing you in the right direction you would get lost every 5 seconds without some help. And when that happens, you'll bitch about not being able to find your objective AGAIN. What's the point in that?



That's why it's useful to have a minimap. The game doesn't point you where to go, but gives you all the tools you need to figure out where you have to go by yourself.



> If you want a mini-map, wait until someone can be arsed to make a mod. If you want to make it harder, disable the quest and it will remove the arrow on your map.



I will of course wait for a minimap mod. And I have disabled tracking. I just think it would be nicer to record conversations so that when I've ran around Whiterun accepting side quests for the past half an hour I can revisit these conversations and plan how I'm going to go on about finishing the quest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2011)

Just killed a giant spider in real life, bout the size of my damned hand.
That shit ain't local.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2011)

Most of it is grinding and daily quests you can complete till forever but you are not aware of that. The rest is just you walking around mindlessly without a horse. 

There is no reason not to complete everything meaningful in 30 - 40 hours at most.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lawl, iron dagger + petty soul Banish enchantment = 2500g.



I'm spam-enchanting those now, but the merchants don't have enough gold for most of them. So now I'm just stockpiling them until I put some points into the speech tree.



martryn said:


> 1.  One of my first posts in here was talking about how huge the books were in this game, and someone told me that I was lying.  I just sat down and read all five chapters of the Barenziah story.  Bitch took me close to two hours to complete.



Sucks that they don't list the total number of pages in a book anymore. I would usually spend time reading the shorter books, but if I saw that it had 40+ pages in it, I'd usually just close it and continue playing. If I had read the book in Morrowind or Oblivion, I usually skip it in Skyrim. I actually took the time to read the books in Morrowind. Even the longer ones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Nor did you check the options menu, I'm guessing.
> 
> 
> Lawl, iron dagger + petty soul Banish enchantment = 2500g.


I did so.  I just wasn't looking for that specifically.


martryn said:


> 1.  One of my first posts in here was talking about how huge the books were in this game, and someone told me that I was lying.  I just sat down and read all five chapters of the Barenziah story.  Bitch took me close to two hours to complete.
> 
> 2.  I'm supposed to return this stupid staff to this stupid wizard at the mage's college.  I have it in my inventory, but I don't have an option to complete the quest.  Sorta irritating.
> 
> 3.  I can't believe how huge this game is.  I'm level 50, finally, and I still feel like it's going to take me several more eight hour gaming marathons to finish the game.  I'm glad I finally broke down and just bought it, but I've got over 110 hours invested in the game already.  Thank god I've got nothing else to do in December.


I've run into the problem of not being able to complete quests a couple of times myself. But they just magically corrected themselves eventually (I think on one I had to complete a different quest altogether--unrelated--and then it triggered the one I was tuck on for the Companions).


FFLN said:


> I'm spam-enchanting those now, but the merchants don't have enough gold for most of them. So now I'm just stockpiling them until I put some points into the speech tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks that they don't list the total number of pages in a book anymore. I would usually spend time reading the shorter books, but if I saw that it had 40+ pages in it, I'd usually just close it and continue playing. If I had read the book in Morrowind or Oblivion, I usually skip it in Skyrim. I actually took the time to read the books in Morrowind. Even the longer ones.


I have never attempted to read any of them books. 

TL;DR


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2011)

FFLN said:


> I'm spam-enchanting those now, but the merchants don't have enough gold for most of them. So now I'm just stockpiling them until I put some points into the speech tree.



When a merchant runs out of money or no longer/doesn't have the items you want:
1. Go to a merchant
2. Open up his inventory
3. Buy/sell as much as desired
4. Exit the inventory and conversation
5. Save
6. Kill the merchant/vendor
7. Reload to the save you just made
8. Open the vendor inventory again
9. Notice that their stock and money has reset
10. Repeat 2-9 until satisfaction is achieved
11. ????
12. Profit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, I did that today. 


Felt good killing those cheap bastards, too.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 14, 2011)

For some reason, this game turns me into a mass murderer


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2011)

You people are evil, I always avoided killing innocent people.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You people are evil, *I always avoided killing innocent people.*


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> For some reason, this game turns me into a mass murderer



Nothing wrong with being one in a game.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, after doing only the Mages Guild and Companion quests for my first character (trying to avoid doing everything at one) I realize that the Thieves and Dark Brotherhood quests are much more satisfying. 

Though not as good as Oblivion's Dark Brotherhood quest (which is Oblivion's sole redeeming factor) it's still miles above "Kill shit in a cave 5 times and then you're the leader" and then "Find this thing we made up; shit goes down; find this other thing; want to be the Archmage?"  I had some fun times with all the assassinations, Hitman style.  I Had to limit myself and force myself to make things more challenging, but it was fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Now I want to do the Dark Brotherhood stuff.

But I already forgot how to join.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now I want to do the Dark Brotherhood stuff.
> 
> But I already forgot how to join.



Windhelm, break into the kids house and then go kill an old lady.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

CMX,


----------



## Fran (Dec 14, 2011)

i'm seriously reconsidering restarting my data, i've messed up my perks too much. spent a whole load on pickpocketing at the start because i'm a doofus.

i'm level 32 atm, i've explored up to windhelm/markoth and i've quested a lot in both areas. aughhhhhh. o.o


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm about to kill a bitch.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

Fran said:


> i'm seriously reconsidering restarting my data, i've messed up my perks too much. spent a whole load on pickpocketing at the start because i'm a doofus.
> 
> i'm level 32 atm, i've explored up to windhelm/markoth and i've quested a lot in both areas. aughhhhhh. o.o



Might just be best to start a new character though it really doesn't matter if you messed up on your perks too much since you still have a lot of perk points left to achieve.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2011)

My set right now is rather OP... I have a sword that does 1400 damage per swing, am way over the armor cap. D:


----------



## BVB (Dec 14, 2011)

my quest in markrath where I've to return to eltrys is bugged. 

he's dead but the guards aren't arresting me =/


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck that quest. I'll never let them arrest me so I always clear them up.


----------



## martryn (Dec 14, 2011)

I fucked up that one quest in the mines.  I was supposed to find some skooma and a shiv, but I was all like, nice, I can mine some silver ore while I'm here.  Kicked me out of prison and when I got thrown back in I couldn't meet the leader of the Forsworn anymore. 

When I go to sell shit I always buy all the arrows and grand soul gems I need first.  I might not need arrows immediately, or the soul gems, but might as well.  Then I can turn around and sell shit right back and they generally have a couple k.  Time consuming to have to visit all the vendors, but I don't have the points to put into speech to invest or whatever.  Hell, I'm having a hard enough time leveling up smithing.  

Go to blacksmith.  Buy his ingots.  Make tons of cheap shit.  Litter it all over the ground because it weighs to fucking much to lug around.  Wait a day or two.  Repeat.  Very time consuming.  And now that I've got this kickass Boethiah armor, it's like, do I really need anything better? 

What is the general consensus on the best non-combat perk trees to level up?  Speech?  Enchanting?  Alchemy?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 14, 2011)

Mercer! Hate you, bro!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2011)

martryn said:


> I fucked up that one quest in the mines.  I was supposed to find some skooma and a shiv, but I was all like, nice, I can mine some silver ore while I'm here.  Kicked me out of prison and when I got thrown back in I couldn't meet the leader of the Forsworn anymore.
> 
> When I go to sell shit I always buy all the arrows and grand soul gems I need first.  I might not need arrows immediately, or the soul gems, but might as well.  Then I can turn around and sell shit right back and they generally have a couple k.  Time consuming to have to visit all the vendors, but I don't have the points to put into speech to invest or whatever.  Hell, I'm having a hard enough time leveling up smithing.
> 
> ...



Smithing and Enchanting to 100, Alchemy to 2/5 in the first tier and up until Benefactor (skill lvl 30)

Also, if you want an easier time with buying bars and such, check the last page. I made a step-by-step plan on how to minimalize waiting time with vendors.

The single best tree to level (IMO) is Conjuration, though. Dremora Lord by itself rapes so much face, combine it with dual-casting and conjuring another beside it is just babyshakes for everything. I've seen them take on a Blood Dragon and win, without my helping them.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

Blood Dragons are wimps though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 14, 2011)

My plan was to go for Destruction 100 but now since I've been sneaking around lately I'm planning on going the thief route.


----------



## martryn (Dec 14, 2011)

> Also, if you want an easier time with buying bars and such, check the last page. I made a step-by-step plan on how to minimalize waiting time with vendors.



I'm against that sort of thing.  I hate reloading shit. 



> The single best tree to level (IMO) is Conjuration, though. Dremora Lord by itself rapes so much face, combine it with dual-casting and conjuring another beside it is just babyshakes for everything. I've seen them take on a Blood Dragon and win, without my helping them.



Do you have to have those skills up to a certain point before the spells become available?  I'm not really playing a caster on this playthrough, but I do cast spells from all the schools often enough.  Haven't seen any new spell books anywhere in literally days of play time.


----------



## Biwako Sarutobi (Dec 14, 2011)

is there going to be a sequal to this game


----------



## martryn (Dec 14, 2011)

> is there going to be a sequal to this game



It's the Elder Scrolls V.  I think, with the success of this volume, we'll definitely see an Elder Scrolls VI.  And with what they've done in the past, I wouldn't be surprised to see additional content come out for this one within six months or so.  Probably already started working on it.  I know that a lot of Morrowind has been rendered already or something like that cause one of my buddies playing in on PC says there's a code something or whatever you can use to enter Morrowind while playing Skyrim.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> When a merchant runs out of money or no longer/doesn't have the items you want:
> 1. Go to a merchant
> 2. Open up his inventory
> 3. Buy/sell as much as desired
> ...



I don't like to take advantage of in-game exploits. Even if I did though, that still wouldn't give the merchants more TOTAL gold. Right now the blacksmiths are the only ones with enough gold to even buy one banishing iron dagger from me, for a little over 1000. Anything more than that sells for around 1300-1700.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 14, 2011)

so i just encountered my first backward flying dragon

holy shit is it effed up

its a quest dragon to(need to kill it)

how to fix???


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> so i just encountered my first backward flying dragon
> 
> holy shit is it effed up
> 
> ...



Wait for patch 1.3 to hit consoles if you are on a console.


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2011)

Or stop being a pussy and chase it down.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wait for patch 1.3 to hit consoles if you are on a console.


booooo


Krory said:


> Or stop being a pussy and chase it down.


i cant i lag up like a mother and its to quick


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, it shouldn't take too look.  Microsoft and Sony are probably testing the patch thoroughly right now.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 15, 2011)

Found a nod to cloudruler temple from Oblivion..


*Spoiler*: __ 



the only blade to escape the thalanor attack on it. Left his enchanted sword and a note behind, in a mini-sanctuary in "bloated man's grotto"




Also ran into alduin raising another named dragon out in the middle of nowhere. Seems the named ones are quite a bit weaker then the generic, unnamed ones (such as the frost/elder dragons)


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 15, 2011)

> Also ran into alduin raising another named dragon out in the middle of nowhere. Seems the named ones are quite a bit weaker then the generic, unnamed ones (such as the frost/elder dragons)


woudl Dragonrend work on him when he's doing that?


only encountered Alduin once in the wild. fus roh dah'd his ass and he shouted fire on me and flew away like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think that you get to see Alduin out in the open after you learn Dragonrend.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 15, 2011)

Alduin was easy to kill anyways.

Shield bash, slash slash, shield bash, slash slash, dragonrend, slash, shield bash, shield bash, slash, slash, slash.

I fucking love shield bashing. FLINCH! BAM AXE IN FACE OR SWORD IN FACE. I'm thinking of starting a new character, and playing the game on the hardest difficulty. My only worry is frost trolls... They raped my poor, poor level 5 character in a heartbeat.


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

Kenneth, game isn't that much harder on the highest setting in my opinion.  Once you get to a decent level everything becomes easy.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh.  Well unless I'm surrounded by a whole bunch of enemies I really have no need for healing. Maybe some stamina potions and those are easy to get anyways. I thought it'd be more challenging and everything, damn it.

Guess I'll have to start using shitty armor without enchantments.


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

You will need healing potions though on the higher settings. 

Some of those enemies can pack quite a punch.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 15, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> woudl Dragonrend work on him when he's doing that?
> 
> 
> only encountered Alduin once in the wild. fus roh dah'd his ass and he shouted fire on me and flew away like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Did it go down something like this?


Also, adding this


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 15, 2011)

If I can control the dragon I ride, I'm all for it.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 15, 2011)

Turned Steam off when I began playing this game so it wouldn't patch accidentally. So glad I did after hearing about all the troubles. Still playing unpatched original version and loving it. The bugs aren't that bad, nothing gamebreaking like that last patch did. 



martryn said:


> 2.  I'm supposed to return this stupid staff to this stupid wizard at the mage's college.  I have it in my inventory, but I don't have an option to complete the quest.  Sorta irritating.



I fixed it by equipping the staff and finding a weapon rack/display, which you should have if you own a house somewhere. Weapon racks force remove any weapon. Then just grab it again and the quest refreshes, you can finish it then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Killed a bunch of motherfuckers last night and made some money.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 15, 2011)

so did the PS3 lag problem gotten fixed yet?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> If I can control the dragon I ride, I'm all for it.



I'm all for a DLC set after the main quest which let you ride *spoiler*


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> so did the PS3 lag problem gotten fixed yet?



It's better with Patch 1.2 but there still are problems from time to time unfortunately Patch 1.2 has it's own problems. :/


----------



## Jesus (Dec 15, 2011)

Patch 1.2 didn't change anything about my lag problem. With my 16MB savefile I now have to reboot the PS3 every 20 minutes for the game to be playable.

Good thing I'm getting the PC version for Xmas.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Patch 1.2 didn't change anything about my lag problem. With my 16MB savefile I now have to reboot the PS3 every 20 minutes for the game to be playable.
> 
> Good thing I'm getting the PC version for Xmas.




I'm glad that I've became a PC gamer years ago.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 15, 2011)

My game is starting to frequently crash, which is weird as it has only crashed once prior to yesterday. On top of that, my computer is going apeshit with the blue screen of death


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

PC version is like 5000x better. For real.


But I still prefer playing things on my PS3 sometimes. I want to use a controller for this game, but when I tried the damn thing exploded and crashed.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2011)

Fuck yea PC gaming! One of the things Skyrim is doing right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Playing so many PC games is fucking up my shoulder though.

Shit hurts.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2011)

At first I regret not getting Skyrim for PC.. but after playing it on 360 for a while, I'm ok with it. I think they way you can favorite spells and stuff is neat.


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Playing so many PC games is fucking up my shoulder though.
> 
> Shit hurts.



I experience that after hours of non-stop play. :/



The Boss said:


> At first I regret not getting Skyrim for PC.. but after playing it on 360 for a while, I'm ok with it. I think they way you can favorite spells and stuff is neat.



It's only when the PC version starts to get epic mods, a couple of years down the road, you will begin to regret it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe when the mods are released I will want to play the game again and actually have the Internet.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh yeah? Must've missed it.

The video of this particular mod is also quite entertaining:


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Oh yeah? Must've missed it.



It was in another thread.  ^_^


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2011)

Getting the collector's edition for Christmas. Can't wait to play it and be cool and awesome with you gais.


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

You're going to have a lot of fun Death-kun.  :byakuya


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmm.

I have an ASUS... Forgot which brand in particular but I do knw it's an ATI 58xx (can't remember the last two digits) and has the whole iCore thing but 1.7 cpu.

Would that be good enough to run Skyrim on my laptop? 

And how are the controls for it on a PC?


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

Your laptop should be able to run it.  

Controls are decent on the PC, the menu system is the problem..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 15, 2011)

If majority of my friends played on PC and my PC screen was as big as my 50inch flatscreen TV then I'd play on it.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 16, 2011)

Just finished. Best game since Mass Effect 2. 9/10

Only wish I got to fight the Aldmeri Dominion. The followers would have been better as Bioware-style characters with backstory and involvement in the plot. Other than that and a few bugs, no complaints.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Only wish I got to fight the Aldmeri Dominion.



Wait for TES6, that's when we'll likely get to fight them.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 16, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> If majority of my friends played on PC and my PC screen was as big as my 50inch flatscreen TV then I'd play on it.


>HDMI cable
>insert into proper slots
>duplicate desktop/set tv as desktop 1
>able to multitask with ease
>play game on huge TV or laptop


----------



## Frostman (Dec 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wait for TES6, that's when we'll likely get to fight them.



You never know, it could be in an expansion pack.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 16, 2011)

I seriously hope they'll make one a la Shivering Isles. That shit was incredible.

Sheogorath <3

Also in this game, Sheogorath is heavily implied to be the Champion of Cyrodil. Fuck yeah, that's me!


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Frostman said:


> You never know, it could be in an expansion pack.



Doubt it, one of these days we'll be situated in the home of the Altmer and that's when we'll have the real conflict with them.  An expansion pack won't do them justice in my opinion.  



Kenneth said:


> I seriously hope they'll make one a la Shivering Isles. That shit was incredible.
> 
> Sheogorath <3



Best expansion I've ever played.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wait for TES6, that's when we'll likely get to fight them.



I'd rather it be an expansion, I mean since Morrowind we usually end up doing at least 1 other thing of major importance (Fighting Hiricine, and Umaril) (Isles wouldn't really have affected anyone else so it's not actually important) before disappearing between games.

I personally think we'll go to Akavir between the game, like "THE DOVHAKIN HEARD A GREAT "FUCK YOU" IN JAPANESESAkavir AND WENT TOWARDS THE EAST FOLLOWED BY ALL THE OTHER MEMORABLE CHARACTERS"


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I'd rather it be an expansion, I mean since Morrowind we usually end up doing at least 1 other thing of major importance (Fighting Hiricine, and Umaril) (Isles wouldn't really have affected anyone else so it's not actually important) before disappearing between games.
> 
> I personally think we'll go to Akavir between the game, like "THE DOVHAKIN HEARD A GREAT "FUCK YOU" IN JAPANESESAkavir AND WENT TOWARDS THE EAST FOLLOWED BY ALL THE OTHER MEMORABLE CHARACTERS"



Except that the Thalmor are a massive group, they fought the entire Empire to a standstill, there is no way that a mere expansion pack will have the player fighting them.  We'll probably get something awesome to do in an expansion but the Thalmor are far too big for one.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Except that the Thalmor are a massive group, they fought the entire Empire to a standstill, there is no way that a mere expansion pack will have the player fighting them.  We'll probably get something awesome to do in an expansion but the Thalmor are far too big for one.



We could, however.. get a cple of DLC packs that have us starting our counter-attack against the AD, which would set the stage for the mainstory of ES6.

Though that would break with the tradition of each ES title being a cple hundred years apart..


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls games aren't usually set hundred of years apart.  Morrowind is set a mere ten years after Daggerfall.  Oblivion takes place less than twenty years after the end of Morrowind.  Only Skyrim broke that tradition.

In any case, a series of DLC packs seems a bit far-fetched.  

TES: Summerset is still the best scenario for when we'll take the fight to them.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The Elder Scrolls games aren't usually set hundred of years apart.  Morrowind is set a mere ten years after Daggerfall.  Oblivion takes place less than twenty years after the end of Morrowind.  Only Skyrim broke that tradition.
> 
> In any case, a series of DLC packs seems a bit far-fetched.
> 
> TES: Summerset is still the best scenario for when we'll take the fight to them.



Ah. I never played daggerfall, i got into the series with morrowind (it came free with a graphics card for my pc quite a few years back). I was under the impression that least a century passed between MW and Obliv, and then skyrim was 2 centuries or so after the events of 4.

And a DLC headstart on taking care of the dominion is still possible. Unlikely, ill grant, but still possible.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Understandable, the time that has passed between the games isn't really mentioned except for in books I think or random dialogue. 

Eh, whatever we'll manage to do in a DLC won't feel truly awesome.  At best we might raise the ire of the AD, would rather have an expansion like SI.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 16, 2011)

I agree, a true conflict with the AD would be far too "grand" for an expansion pack, if they did try that I feel like they would not give it proper justice. 


Lets not forget that there are other potential settings for future conflict, for example Hammerfell rebelled from the Empire as well. 

Either way Bethesda did say they would put more time in to releasing their DLC and that they'd pump more content in to it. So perhaps going by past DLCs might not be the best way to predict what the future ones will be like.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 16, 2011)

To clear up the timeline for you I've looked over my Morrowind and Oblivion games. When you rest in Oblivion it states the year is 3rd Age 433. While in Morrowind when you get your papers at the census office when you select your class the date of the paper states it is the year 3rd Age 427. I'm not sure about Daggerfall and Arena's exact dates but they were not too far ahead in time due to the same Uriel Septim from them still being the emperor in Oblivion's beginning.

----

I honestly thought the same thing about the possibility of there being a Thalmor expansion. At first I thought it was built up for the possibility of one, but personally I'd much rather it stick as a major part of the next game. The fact that the Summerset Isles would need to be a setting along with the fact that they are a massive military power makes it seem unlikely that the Dragonborn would just take the fight to them. It would take a massive effort to take them out.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2011)

This HD mod keeps crashing my game. Fuck mods.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

I am so rich it's ridiculous. Maybe I should start buying furniture for my house.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2011)

Or hire thugs to kill everyone


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought breezehome the nanosecond I had 5k on me, cuz god fucking damn it having all this shit on me sucks... Now I'm getting 25k for that huge place. IT BETTER BE WORTH IT.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I am so rich it's ridiculous. Maybe I should start buying furniture for my house.


Make sure you don't have stuff in containers because when you add furniture it removes stuff like barrels sometimes.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Make sure you don't have stuff in containers because when you add furniture it removes stuff like barrels sometimes.


OOh! Thanks for telling me. I haven't bought anything for my house in Whiterun. All I have is a bed and this chest I throw everything into.  



Vino said:


> Or hire thugs to kill everyone


Why would I want to do that. I have nice and happy feelings for everyone. 



Kenneth said:


> I bought breezehome the nanosecond I had 5k on me, cuz god fucking damn it having all this shit on me sucks... Now I'm getting 25k for that huge place. IT BETTER BE WORTH IT.


Where is this said place that cost 25k? I want the most expensive and rich house I can get. I'm Dovahkiin bitch. Thug life.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 16, 2011)

Bethesda stated that they will release DLC's with Massive contents

+ The entire Tamriel content its ingame now, probally if they release Xpac's we'll see Morrowind, if dont, High Rock and Hammerfell(Daggefall)

remember that the 1st Dragon break happened during Daggerfall events


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> OOh! Thanks for telling me. I haven't bought anything for my house in Whiterun. All I have is a bed and this chest I throw everything into.
> 
> 
> Why would I want to do that. I have nice and happy feelings for everyone.



As a mass murderer mage, I'm offended by this post.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

duoranger said:


> Bethesda stated that they will release DLC's with Massive contents



I'll remain wary of trusting anything a developer says about such things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Made some ebony gauntlets last night.


Where the fuck do I find more Ebony ingots?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

Vino said:


> As a mass murderer mage, I'm offended by this post.



You play as one of those crazy Mage that attacks on sight don't you. Now every time I kill one of those I will think of you.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

CMX, Gloombound Mine has quite a bit of ingot.  The mine is located southeast of Windhelm, near the Orcish settlement of Narzulbur.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Ah, thanks bro. I'll try to find it. 


On another note: I hate this game.  I was fighting this giant-ass robot in this mine and it kept killing Lydia. Like permanently killing her.

I had to kill the damn think three times before I got one to where she could survive. Then I remembered there was a "Wait here" command.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You play as one of those crazy Mage that attacks on sight don't you. Now every time I kill one of those I will think of you.



Not on sight, just when an NPC annoys me.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On another note: I hate this game.  I was fighting this giant-ass robot in this mine and it kept killing Lydia. Like permanently killing her.
> 
> I had to kill the damn think three times before I got one to where she could survive. Then I remembered there was a "Wait here" command.





Lydia is worthless, you should have let her die.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, thanks bro. I'll try to find it.
> 
> 
> On another note: I hate this game.  I was fighting this giant-ass robot in this mine and it kept killing Lydia. Like permanently killing her.
> ...



my wife/lydia doesn't die anymore, she's tanking and Kicking every1s asses after i give to her my Volendrung


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lydia is worthless, you should have let her die.


She had 3,000 gold in loot on her body though. 

She's helpful in that regard at least.


duoranger said:


> my wife/lydia doesn't die anymore, she's tanking and Kicking every1s asses after i give to her my Volendrung
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I wish my Lydia was that badass.


----------



## Utz (Dec 16, 2011)

Those fireball-shooting gems in Labryinthian during the Staff of Magnus quest are so frustrating .__. After dying numerous times I finally realized I could shoot the stupid gems with arrows.

Also, where do you guys get Daedra hearts? The only ones I have were from Azura's quest.


----------



## Calgar (Dec 16, 2011)

Utz said:


> Those fireball-shooting gems in Labryinthian during the Staff of Magnus quest are so frustrating .__. After dying numerous times I finally realized I could shoot the stupid gems with arrows.
> 
> Also, where do you guys get Daedra hearts? The only ones I have were from Azura's quest.



You can buy them from Alchemists. The one I frequent in White Run has them about 30% of the time.

I have like 12 of them ATM, as well as 2 suits of enchanted Daedric Armor and the Greataxe.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She had 3,000 gold in loot on her body though.
> 
> I wish my Lydia was that badass.



normaly about she being owned its bcuz her stats are bugged(she doesn't lvl like you)

to desbug this


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Although Lydia levels up with the player, her stats and attributes are not always recalculated, resulting in her being increasingly vulnerable at higher levels.
> 
> To recalculate her stats, use the console command a2c94.disable and then a2c94.enable while she is dismissed. Be warned that this may cause items to be lost from her inventory.



well it never happened to me this of her loose items




Behold the Hangover quest!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 16, 2011)

Utz said:


> Those fireball-shooting gems in Labryinthian during the Staff of Magnus quest are so frustrating .__. After dying numerous times I finally realized I could shoot the stupid gems with arrows.
> 
> Also, where do you guys get Daedra hearts? The only ones I have were from Azura's quest.




about these fireball shooters, if you managed to get the ZA WARUDO!/Slow Time Shout you can get the gems before they shoot


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2011)

Vino said:


> Not on sight, just when an NPC annoys me.


Lies and damnation. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> She had 3,000 gold in loot on her body though.



Wait.. really? ... brb killing Lydia.


----------



## Draydi (Dec 16, 2011)

Utz said:


> Those fireball-shooting gems in Labryinthian during the Staff of Magnus quest are so frustrating .__. After dying numerous times I finally realized I could shoot the stupid gems with arrows.
> 
> Also, where do you guys get Daedra hearts? The only ones I have were from Azura's quest.



You can buy two of them from Enthir in the College. There's also one just sitting around in the living quarters in Jorvaskr. Enthir restocks every two days and I've seen the one in orvaskr respawn before. The best way though is to farm the Shrine of Mehrunes Dagon after you finish the Pieces Of The Past quest. Theres 4 guys there who each have a Daedra Heart and there's even some Ebony Ingots if you go inside. The enemies there respawn every week I believe. There's also one in Blackreach in one of the buildings. Not sure of the building name, sorry.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 16, 2011)

Get Mjoll the Lioness. She's insanely strong compared to Lydia IMO. Today while I was playing. I just left the Wizard's college in Winterhold and went afk at the loading screen. When I returned, I noticed a Blood Dragon was right in front of me and Mjoll had been fighting it the entire time. The Blood Dragon was down to about 70% hp while Mjoll had barely lost any health the whole time. 

I was pretty amazed how resilient she is. Lydia would have gone down in a couple of hits compared to Mjoll. And I did do the update Follower console command for Lydia btw so her stats was up to date. Mjoll is a complete beast.


----------



## Rios (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this Lydia some kind of an interesting character? I see people talk and talk and talk about her, whats the deal? And yes, I know she is supposed to be your first companion. Just with so many around I find it weird that she is so popular


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

I never found her to be interesting, she's just another warrior chick.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 16, 2011)

Thralls are where it's at, forget followers. Resurrected Forsworn Ravagers have crazy attack scripts. Just improve their armor to legendary and watch them rape giants. 

Sild the Warlock is probably stronger than J'Zargo.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 16, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Get Mjoll the Lioness. She's insanely strong compared to Lydia IMO. Today while I was playing. I just left the Wizard's college in Winterhold and went afk at the loading screen. When I returned, I noticed a Blood Dragon was right in front of me and Mjoll had been fighting it the entire time. The Blood Dragon was down to about 70% hp while Mjoll had barely lost any health the whole time.
> 
> I was pretty amazed how resilient she is. Lydia would have gone down in a couple of hits compared to Mjoll. And I did do the update Follower console command for Lydia btw so her stats was up to date. Mjoll is a complete beast.


My lydia Almost soloed a Elder Dragon til his 50/55% hp


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I never found her to be interesting, she's just another warrior chick.



That goes home and sits up and down every second of her life.
[YOUTUBE]JGDLGA90DBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adagio (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't wait until the good mods start coming in a few months that will make events such as the siege of Whiterun even more epic


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 16, 2011)

Must have been toned down for consoles. That siege felt like me and 5 friends taking over a small town. 

Now... Witcher 2, those were sieges.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Must have been toned down for consoles. That siege felt like me and 5 friends taking over a small town.
> 
> Now... Witcher 2, those were sieges.



That area with all the ghosts felt incredibly epic.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2011)

Guys I need help here...

I want to do the main quest so dragons will appear but whenever I return the dragonstone and try to talk to Delphone, she won't talk. The only thing she says is "Mind your own business"  "we've got nothing to talk about". I tried doing quests like killing a giant but the Jarl doesn't have any dialogue that triggers the dragon to attack whiterun...

Is my game bugged?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't you have to return it to the Wizard and not Delphine?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, return to the court wizard, get warned about the dragon, go to the Jarl and then you get to fight the dragon.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Don't you have to return it to the Wizard and not Delphine?




That's what I did...but the wizard has to tell Delphine that I did this shit in Bleak Falls Borrow and Delphine has to take interest in me, but that doesn't happen...the mage dialogue ends when he says "although she didn't want to share it with me"...nothing.

Is there a console command to make the scout appear and warn the jarl?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Doubt it, one of these days we'll be situated in the home of the Altmer and that's when we'll have the real conflict with them.  An expansion pack won't do them justice in my opinion.





A full game set in Summerset, especially Alinor, would be lore breaking. As long as any Aldmeri Dominionist - especially the Thalmor - control the nation, nobody they consider an inferior breed will ever step foot on its soil. Only Altmer, and only those they consider pure blooded at that. They keep goblin and other beast race slaves, but Alinor is holy ground. The ultimate affront would be a man setting foot on that soil, especially an Imperial or a Nord.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> A full game set in Summerset, especially Alinor, would be lore breaking. As long as any Aldmeri Dominionist - especially the Thalmor - control the nation, nobody they consider an inferior breed will ever step foot on its soil. Only Altmer, and only those they consider pure blooded at that. They keep goblin and other beast race slaves, but Alinor is holy ground. The ultimate affront would be a man setting foot on that soil, especially an Imperial or a Nord.



I'm sure that Bethesda will have a convenient excuse, perhaps the Empire will grow a backbone and do something to force the AD to let them step foot there, to allow men to step foot on Summerset by the time we have a game set there, humans have seen Alinor before and I'm sure that they will see it again.  But I have no doubt that we'll have a full game set there.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 16, 2011)

level 45 and just rode parthunax to alduins place. how far am i in the story?

edit: i mean oovakhin or whatever


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

You're pretty close to the end of the main story, after the area you arrived there is only one area left for the main quest.


----------



## Utz (Dec 16, 2011)

Cheers for the Daedra hearts advice .

Also on the topic of Mjoll the Lioness, I married her way back : >. She was a good follower too, but I didn't want her to die so sent her back to Riften.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 17, 2011)

Just hit enchanting 100 and got my double-enchant perk 

Just need to find some black soul gems, so i can remake my daedric set with the absolute highest quality tortured, twisted, raped souls of my enemies materials.

Dont think i wanna turn azura's star black when i get around to collecting it.

Also just got my 1st cinematic kill on a giant. Slashed his kneecaps to fell him, then jammed my sword up thru the botton of his throat-chin 

And then there's the gold piling up. I own 3 houses, im top tier'd in gear.. i have around 100 health and stamina potions stored, not mentioned the 40 or so i have on my person.. and im carrying around 80k in gold. I can start my own small town by now 

And then there's this..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqzxCzDZO9c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 17, 2011)

To kill parthanax or not kill parthanax.

I wont kill parthanax fuck the blades.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 17, 2011)

Currently, I'm just getting the 8 Dragon Priest Masks. I'm not using a guide so it is taking a little while to get to each priest.
Also just finished the Dark Brotherhood quest line 

*Spoiler*: _ -Quest line ending spoiler-_ 



Man I almost felt bad for killing the emperor, he was such a nice person in the end. But business is business I guess. I actually ended up beheading him with my battleaxe. 



I'm just finishing off at the thieves guild as well. I need to do those side jobs to "help rebuild the guild".
Lastly I finally got Volendrung. After the town was inaccessible for some time. What had happened was that a giant pwned the orcs at the stronghold near Riften, and the gate was locked without a way to get in. I had to reload like 20 times trying to make it there before the orcs died. Eventually I got there in time for them to live and I got in. It turns out the problem was that one of the orcs was meant to stay inside and talk to me after the fight, but she glitched outside and kept dying.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 17, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> To kill parthanax or not kill parthanax.
> 
> I wont kill parthanax fuck the blades.



The dragon yoda is Cool, also when i've met delphine i know that she's a MILF Ho Bitch, after she stealed the horn only to know that im the dragonborn, and then she forced me to kill the only guy who helped me after Brogruuf.



Utz said:


> Cheers for the Daedra hearts advice .
> 
> Also on the topic of Mjoll the Lioness, I married her way back : >. She was a good follower too, but I didn't want her to die so sent her back to Riften.



i've planned to marry with Aela, but i've finished up with lydia

Look dat Saber Syndrome


----------



## Lupin (Dec 17, 2011)

I married Lydia too, but she nearly died on a few mission I went and I sent her back. Wouldn't want my waifu to die 

@Zaeed

*Spoiler*: __ 



At least you had the chance to honor the emperor's last words . Which I did so. He was pretty boss.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 17, 2011)

Lupin said:


> I married Lydia too, but she nearly died on a few mission I went and I sent her back. Wouldn't want my waifu to die
> 
> @Zaeed
> 
> ...



im lvling my resto with her, + she goes crazy using fireball and healing staff's


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2011)

Lupin said:


> I married Lydia too, but she nearly died on a few mission I went and I sent her back. Wouldn't want my waifu to die
> 
> @Zaeed
> 
> ...


Titus Mede II sucks,  he betrayed Hamerfell.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9YKXoFm2Xg[/YOUTUBE] very interesting, this

Basically, armor/weapon origin is a purely stylistic/aesthetic choice. Damage/armor point wise they can be equalized easily by crafting perks.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 17, 2011)

^I noticed that too, but when you use alchemy increasing gear and potions, I'd imagine the difference becomes a bit bigger. I have daedric swords at like 300 attack. Then again, I never attempted to make a glass sword using all those factors, seemed pointless.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

Even then, at a certain point it doesn't really matter that much. By the point your sword is doing 300 per swing, it doesn't matter whether it's iron or daedric. I have a Daedric Greatsword that does just shy of 1400 per swing, but using the restoration method I'm pretty sure I could make any other weapon do the same.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2011)

Was this ever posted here? If it was I missed it!  So posting it here because it's awesome. :33

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

I wanna fus ro dah her brains out.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2011)

I play as fDovahkinn so this is really nice to see. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

I play as a black man wielding a greatsword.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9YKXoFm2Xg[/YOUTUBE] very interesting, this
> 
> Basically, armor/weapon origin is a purely stylistic/aesthetic choice. Damage/armor point wise they can be equalized easily by crafting perks.



Aaaaaand quoting so people don't miss this. This makes perk choosing way easier, because you can get the maximum benefit from shit with only a few perk points spent on Smithing, rather than having to go aaaaaall the way up to Daedric or Dragon, unless you really fancy those two.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 17, 2011)

What's the lowest Armour set that can reach the armor cap?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

Damage reduction (both physical and magic) is capped at 80%, which seems to be 567 armor.

The lowest two that can be improved via perks are (IIRC) Elven and Steel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I play as a black man wielding a greatsword.



Only black man in all of skyrim


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

Token Dovahkiin.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you guys think of this. WHERE THE FUCK will Dovakin soul go when he dies.

He is the dragonborn and his soul is that of a dragon and is a "gift from Akatosh"

If he is a werewolf he has to go to Hercins hunting ground.

If he is in the dark brotherhood his soul goes to sithis the void.

He has been to Shor's hall in Sovengard. And killed the world-eater.


He is a Nightangle and his soul also belongs to Nocturnal.

He is the champion of Boethia, Azurla, Moleg Bal,Meruns Dagon, Pyrite,Meridian etc.

A champion goes to the plane of oblvion of the Dedric lord he serves.

So where the fuck will his soul go.


The Champion of Cyrodil had the same problem but in the end he became a god. So he found a loophole.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

Dovahkiin is obviously Akatosh in mortal flesh.


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2011)

He'll obviously choose where he wants to go.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 17, 2011)

my game keeps freezing. it's not related to anything thats being discussed it's just frustrating.

I digress.

Intresting food for thought, where WILL his soul go? Now if we assume that he belongs to everything that's possible to belong to maybe he will be able to choose. However I read somewhere that this elder scrolls character had a section of oblivion all to itself and it was created for that character. If that is true maybe the dovahkin will get his own afterlife that's a hybrid of everything. Or maybe he'll end up like light from death note. OR maybe he also becomes a god except he is the god of bad assery.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 17, 2011)

All dragonborn's souls belongs only to Akatosh, but their spirit always rest in sovngarde

i think that i'll finish up the game as neutral, then i'll start to do ulfric's quest + dark brotherhood(killing the emperor before taking solitude) in a new character


----------



## Adagio (Dec 17, 2011)

Or maybe the Dovahkiin will join Talos.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzHwYN0vY-Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

Very interesting read.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 17, 2011)

Got myself weightless armour, feels good to finally be able to sprint without going into cardiac arrest after 50 metres. Also seem to be hovering around 20k gold at the moment, selling everything I loot after clearing out dungeons and then spending it on ingots/ores and filled soul gems. Smithing is at 83 and Enchanting is at around 55.

Still got a lot of work to do.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 17, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> To kill parthanax or not kill parthanax.
> 
> I wont kill parthanax fuck the blades.



The Blades are such cunts. Like they would have defied Alduin, they couldn't even hurt him. 

Paarthurnax 


Also killing the Empire was fun. So satisfying to take the killing blow on Tullius after he ordered my execution.



The Boss said:


> I play as fDovahkinn so this is really nice to see. :33



After seeing my options for potential wives, I wish I had played as a female instead. At least then there would be one good looking girl in Skyrim.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 17, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Or maybe the Dovahkiin will join Talos.



This had better happen 
The 10th Divine, Dovahkiin 

Did the Mind of Madness quest recently. It reminded me once again why Sheogorath is my favorite Daedric Prince. He's just such a badass mad genius. Plus, I love his hints to being the Champion of Cyrodiil. 

Word for Word, he says:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"You are the best Septim that's ever ruled. Well, except for that Martin fellow, but he turned into a dragon god, and that's hardly sporting...You know, I was there for that whole sordid affair. Marvelous times! Butterflies, blood, a Fox and severed head... Oh, and the cheese! To die for."




Gotta love it. It makes me feel as if my playing Oblivion meant something...like I was a huge part of history, and it's awesome because (in a Role-Playing sense) my Skyrim character has no idea what went down behind the scenes of the lore which was shaped by Oblivion 200 years ago, yet I remember each thing vividly. Skyrim just makes me feel so glad that I was the Champion of Cyrodiil and was able to shape the lore greatly. It does this better than Oblivion did with Morrowind IMO. I honestly feel bad for people who never played Oblivion before Skyrim 



Shinigami Perv said:


> The Blades are such cunts. Like they would have defied Alduin, they couldn't even hurt him.
> 
> Paarthurnax
> 
> ...



Fuck the Blades. Dat Paarthurnax


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 17, 2011)

Working on getting my Conjuration up, since my Destruction is at 81.

Storm Atronauchs cost a lot to cast but shit are they weak.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

Storm Atronachs are shite, just get Dremora Lord. Make sure to get the dual-casting perk, because that makes 'em a lot better.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 17, 2011)

I have Dual casting but I haven't found the Dremora tome yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

Buy it at the College of Winterhold?

Dremora Lord benefits from a few of the Atronach-side Conjuration perks, too.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 17, 2011)

Really?

I was probably going to invest in that next.  And I can't buy it yet for some reason; I'm coming up on 40 for my first character and I'm just on expert levels for Destruction and Conjuration.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

The expert-type perks are really a waste for your two most used spell schools, because you can enchant your armor to make them cost 0 magick. Spell availability is determined by your skill, and Dremora should appear around 60/70.

It's available from Phines Nestor or something. Bald guy in dark grey/blue robes.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't like the whole concept unlimited magicka or taking zero damage against magic using enchantments. Takes the fun out of the game, but Skyrim is alarmingly easy to exploit like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

It's impossible to get zero-damage versus magic. Resistance is capped at 85%, and was glitched into non-existence during the entire 1.2 version run. Plus it's retarded that an adept mage can 1/2-shot you on the higher difficulties with basic magic.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 17, 2011)

Interesting, that's makes me more comfortable knowing that I can't nerf magic against myself. Very much agree about magic being overpowered without any sort of resistance though.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

The highest you can get is with Breton, using the Atronach Stone + their daily to get 100% magic absorption for 60 seconds. Not being Breton means you can get a constant 80% with the Atronach perk in the Alteration tree, which requires 100 skill in it. It doesn't absorb 80% of magic damage, but rather gives you an 80% chance to absorb magic cast at you. 

Magic damage reduction is calculated in-game like this:
Magic absorption roll -> General magic resistance check -> elemental specific resistance check

Using the last two, you can get 97,5% magic resistance (I believe) for any specific school by having both Magic Resistance capped and your element of choice.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 17, 2011)

This is giving me a few ideas for new builds, like a Conjuration/Destruction/Resto pure Mage who relies solely on wards for damage mitigation rather than Alteration spells.. is that even feasible with perhaps restoration enchantments to put magicka costs at 0%?

I know its not effective at all but Im actually thinking of builds that are challenging to play with while not being outright gimped


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

Wards would nerf your damage output and survivability hard, as the dual-cast stagger effect is one of the best things about destruction magic. Something similar might be using the Spellbreaker, but eh.

Conjuration with ANYTHING works, though. Dremora Lord > Dead Thrall, though some resurrectable NPC's that have a lot of utility.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 17, 2011)

I love it when this type of stuff happens in game:
[YOUTUBE]DPnC9gD4wdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2011)

Lets be honest here, the game doesnt give you much choice for "builds" . Sneaky thief, smithing warrior, staggering mage..........the three most powerful classes. Any other combination would be weaker than those three, not to mention way less interesting.

Why it'd be less interesting? Because those classes are so easy to play with you can develop them into something else and try new stuff. Developing something else and trying new stuff from the very beginning will result in more time spent leveling up. Its all mathematics.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)

It's a single-player game.


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2011)

Naaaah its the system. I still cant get over it, stay in one place and let an enemy hit you to increase your defense. It doesnt even make sense ingame.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 17, 2011)

What games do you like, Rios? I'm curious and want to expand my RPG scope.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 17, 2011)

rios doesn't like anything


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2011)

Start with New Vegas. Its similar and I like it way better than Skyrim. Sure its smaller, sure its less impressive graphically but honestly thats IMO the perfect blend of sand box exploration with strong single player elements. You can go anywhere you want to no problem. You can also make choices that actually feel like choices, have a reputation across the land that actually matters, have less companions but all of them are actually interesting and I'd stop to have a chat with them anytime, have a way and I do mean WAY better options to build your character and make him/her unique, at least until the DLCs hit and you can maximize your skills.

This maximizing your skills is a bane to any RPG, again IMO. Just look at Fallout 3. There werent builds. There were just faster ways to become a 10/10/10/10/10/10/10 and 100 every skill god.

And in case you were being sarcastic - fuck off.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 17, 2011)

EDIT:

Wasn't being sarcastic, was actually legitimately interested in what you had to say. I'll definitely give New Vegas a shot.

I was waiting for someone to say that you didn't like anything though haha.


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2011)

Which is wrong. I do like Skyrim, it just got boring pretty fast.

What really ruined the immersion was, like I said before, one town mage who told me I couldnt even clear out a cave when I already finished the campaign and the war missions. So there is no friggin way she didnt know who I am. When I was playing New Vegas and, for example, start talking with an NCR merchant and he tells me "Its good to have you on our side" out of nowhere.....it feels better.


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2011)

> What really ruined the immersion was, like I said before, one town mage who told me I couldnt even clear out a cave when I already finished the campaign and the war missions.



That lack of awareness is pretty damn bad, I can understand that it would be a rather time consuming process to get rid of all those lines if you've completed the main quest but then they shouldn't have such a line in the first place if they don't want to fix it for when you should be practically known by everyone.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 18, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Titus Mede II sucks,  he betrayed Hamerfell.



That was his biggest blunder. The _Raga_ proved their legendary prowess as warriors of unparalleled ability when they drove the Aldmeri Dominion from their soil even without the Empire. 

Other than that one critical mistake, Titus Mede II was a brilliant and wise man, and a powerful warrior in his own right if the legends of him wielding Goldbrand are to be believe. You do remember what you had to do to get that sword in Oblivion, right? I'm having a mental image of Titus Mede II as a younger man in Tamriel's version of the Hunger Games picking off one member of each other race in an arena. 

In the game coding he is listed as an "assassin" and has stealth skills raised, by the way.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 18, 2011)

Today has been my worst Skyrim run_ ever_. I fought 3 mini bosses in an hr and all three of them glitched on me right after I beat them... so I had to reload and fight them all twice.... and then to top it off I got an animation glitch where my neck was twisted in a weird angle. _Jesus fuck_. Why Skyrim _WHY._ Just let me love you.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 18, 2011)

Rios said:


> Which is wrong. I do like Skyrim, it just got boring pretty fast.
> 
> What really ruined the immersion was, like I said before, one town mage who told me I couldnt even clear out a cave when I already finished the campaign and the war missions. So there is no friggin way she didnt know who I am. When I was playing New Vegas and, for example, start talking with an NCR merchant and he tells me "Its good to have you on our side" out of nowhere.....it feels better.


Honestly the "role play" in Skyrim really sucks. All or most of the quest are linear and it doesn't matter what you do. It doesn't really affect any of the NPCs if the quest doesn't involve them. On the bright side game looks great and the world is huge.


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Today has been my worst Skyrim run_ ever_. I fought 3 mini bosses in an hr and all three of them glitched on me right after I beat them... so I had to reload and fight them all twice.... and then to top it off I got an animation glitch where my neck was twisted in a weird angle. _Jesus fuck_. Why Skyrim _WHY._ Just let me love you.





I'm glad that I've never had a problem with Skyrim.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 18, 2011)

The game has gotten a bit boring for me, but maybe that's because my guy's at 46 and I have yet to unlock the third word for 'Fus Ro Dah'. I've been doing less exploring and more set quests, but still avoiding the main quest. It doesn't really help that there isn't much to actually spend your money on. My guy has around 150k and four of the five houses, with no focus on speech perks until recently. That was mainly so I can sell my items that are worth around 2k. It'll be nice when there's a mod released that'll put these septims to use.

Anyway, it was nice to see that there's a fourth choice available for the Dark Brotherhood start.

Oh, and this might be an interesting blog for some of you guys to follow, if you aren't already: 

Saw it recently and went back to read his Oblivion blog. Fairly entertaining.


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2011)

FFLN said:


> T
> Oh, and this might be an interesting blog for some of you guys to follow, if you aren't already:
> 
> Saw it recently and went back to read his Oblivion blog. Fairly entertaining.



I'll keep an eye out for future articles from him since that was somewhat amusing.


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2011)

Aaaah I remember that 3 mini boss fight. One of the guys succumbed after 2 hits from my overpowered dagger.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9YKXoFm2Xg[/YOUTUBE] very interesting, this
> 
> Basically, armor/weapon origin is a purely stylistic/aesthetic choice. Damage/armor point wise they can be equalized easily by crafting perks.



I wouldnt say that. Daedric obviously is more damaging then steel. Plus, if you are wearing an amulet or ring that gives bonus to smithing (for example, i have an amulet of "peerless smithing" that gives me a bonus of 25% when crafting, so -MY- daedric sword (crafted at smithing skill 100) came out with a damage rating of 104, vs the 95 thats shown in that vid.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 18, 2011)

FFLN said:


> The game has gotten a bit boring for me, but maybe that's because my guy's at 46 and I have yet to unlock the third word for 'Fus Ro Dah'.



About getting that third word.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe (and I may be mistaken because I don't pay close attention) that you get the third word simply from playing through the main quest storyline. Either that or you get it from doing the Blade quests. The Greybeards teach it to you.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 18, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> About getting that third word.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeh. You get the final word for unrelenting force after you return the horn to the temple. 1. They send you to get the horn as the last part of your iniation. 2. You find that somebody beat you to it, and they want to meet you. 3. Said person gives you the horn, but they also want you to prove that you're really dovakiin. (at this point, i suppose you could go back to the temple and get the 3rd word, but i always waited until after i had proved myself) 4. Prove yourself, you get some backstory on who this person is, and you start on the next series of events along the MQ


----------



## Adagio (Dec 18, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> I wouldnt say that. Daedric obviously is more damaging then steel. Plus, if you are wearing an amulet or ring that gives bonus to smithing (for example, i have an amulet of "peerless smithing" that gives me a bonus of 25% when crafting, so -MY- daedric sword (crafted at smithing skill 100) came out with a damage rating of 104, vs the 95 thats shown in that vid.



The same applies with Steel though. With all the perks and a maxxed Smithing gear outfit the damage difference between Steel and Daedric isn't big enough to warrant heavy perk investment. If you want to go for Daedric/Dragon or whatever it should be because of aesthetics really. 

After having played this game for a bit I have to agree with what Rios said. Skyrim is an amazing game but it could have been much, much better. I preferred FNV because it had better quests, better storyline and the immersion was pretty good. All of that was because Obsidian is damn good at that kind of stuff. 

Skyrim has a number of problems (aside from the glitches). Item scaling is horrible, quests are either very shallow and not thought out well or far too short. It feels like what you do in the world has very little impact on the people inhabiting it. The Civil War questline had so much potential but its just a bunch of "go here and kill x". So much wasted potential. 


Ideally the "perfect" game would be a game jointly developed by Bethesda and Obsidian where Bethesda would focus on the settings and Obsidian on the actual content. One can only dream


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 18, 2011)

Hard to disagree with the criticisms of the game, they are all true.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> I wouldnt say that. Daedric obviously is more damaging then steel. Plus, if you are wearing an amulet or ring that gives bonus to smithing (for example, i have an amulet of "peerless smithing" that gives me a bonus of 25% when crafting, so -MY- daedric sword (crafted at smithing skill 100) came out with a damage rating of 104, vs the 95 thats shown in that vid.



9 damage isn't anything that incredible, though. On Master it might be noticable, but even then you can choose to forgo Daedric in favour of Steel or Elven, and not be that much worse for wear. The fact that it requires an exploit to really get any truly significant improvements on weapons (the restoration glitch), the fact that with everything equalized the difference is still so low, means that scaling doesn't really factor in until very late.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 18, 2011)

well im lvl 40 and i've decided to finally keep lydia at home, bcuz im killing her all of the time with my legendary 2h daedric axe with axe perks and cleave

in fact im soloing dragons, dungeons and dragons priests alone thx to the ZA WARUDO! shout

that shout is AWESOME

after i finish up the main quest and finish up the game as neutral, i'll create another one following the stormcloaks story + dark Brotherhood


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2011)

You could try getting a mage follower.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You could try getting a mage follower.



i don't need anymore


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 18, 2011)

Time to start over... Gonna be a Redguard Battlemage.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 18, 2011)

Meh, I haven't used a follower since the start of the game where Lydia died on our first mission out and I decided that I couldn't be bothered with them. You can get by without them easily enough.


----------



## andrea (Dec 18, 2011)

Followers are good for carrying loot, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2011)

They work great as pack-mules.

Plus you need to understand how they work. The first time you enter their area, your level decides their level. So yes, someone like Lydia will end up weak, but others you found post-40 will be a lot stronger.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 18, 2011)

Update: Killed that bitch of a Imperial Captain. >)

I'm a REDGUARD! 

I think I'm gonna go Stormcloak with this guy.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 18, 2011)

hails said:


> Followers are good for carrying loot, though.



True, but I'm sitting on 25k gold at the moment just purely from selling loot. Plus with 400 carrying weight and my armour not weighing me down, I don't really have the need to carry more things.



Hangat?r said:


> They work great as pack-mules.
> 
> Plus you need to understand how they work. The first time you enter their area, your level decides their level. So yes, someone like Lydia will end up weak, but others you found post-40 will be a lot stronger.



That's fair enough, but I still think I'll be fine without them. I don't think I've died since my level was in single digits.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 18, 2011)

Also if you wish you have 2 options if you want to deal with companions staying strong, get the mod which auto levels them to match you, or Disable and then enable them which cause them to behave as though you found them at your current level.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> Update: Killed that bitch of a Imperial Captain. >)
> 
> I'm a REDGUARD!
> 
> I think I'm gonna go Stormcloak with this guy.



...why? Stormcloaks are racist towards every non-Nord.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2011)

Ulfric is a douche and the Stormcloaks are xenophobes.

It takes a lot to make a failing, dying and blundering Empire to be the more persuasive of the two options.


----------



## andrea (Dec 18, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ulfric is a douche and the Stormcloaks are xenophobes.
> 
> It takes a lot to make a failing, dying and blundering Empire to be the more persuasive of the two options.



This.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I joined the Legion but killed the Emperor in the DB quest. That should make things nice and even.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...why? Stormcloaks are racist towards every non-Nord.



I only went with the Hadvar guy to kill the captain in the beginning.

I plan on going neutral with this guy as a Battlemage, as the Empire abandon  Hammerfall to appease the Thalmor.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 18, 2011)

A bandit just thanked me after I killed him from being reanimated by a necro. That was kind of disturbing.


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2011)

Vino said:


> A bandit just thanked me after I killed him from being reanimated by a necro. That was kind of disturbing.



0_o

I want to experience that, don't think that I've ever fought a necromancer in the game.


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2011)

I fought Ascended Necromancer once. Not sure if this is the strongest of their kind.


----------



## mootz (Dec 18, 2011)

The re-animated usually thank you when you kill them.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 18, 2011)

So I married Sylgia... Do I automatically get 100g everyday now?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 18, 2011)

What's the quickest way to level Destruction?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2011)

Find a quest follower who can't die and keep unloading.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Find a quest follower who can't die and keep unloading.



Harsh. 

I'm only L9 on my Battlemage now. Trying to level up just a bit more so I can go to the College. I got Augemented Fire 1/2, so I've been two shotting a lot of peeps so far.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2011)

Have you done the Companions quest yet? An easy, but tedious, way to level up Destruction is during the sparring match behind Jorvaskr, where they want to evaluate your strength. Instead of using a sword, use blast them with flames.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Have you done the Companions quest yet? An easy, but tedious, way to level up Destruction is during the sparring match behind Jorvaskr, where they want to evaluate your strength. Instead of using a sword, use blast them with flames.



It doesn't cause the glitch on the PS3?


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 18, 2011)

I've heard from this guy I know who seems to know a lot about skyrim that in a certain situation that you can be both a wearwolf AND a vampire. I'm already a wearwolf, is this true and is it worth it?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2011)

Doubtful, as being a werewolf renders you immune to disease, which is a counter to becoming a vampire.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just started playing this on the Ps3 and i must know should i update to 1.3?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 18, 2011)

Which level should I go into Winterhold?


----------



## Adagio (Dec 18, 2011)

You can go at any level really. Some people wait until they get to Adept level in their preferred magic skill others (like me) went in almost straight after the first dragon encounter. 

Its up to you.


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2011)

Go there once you are sure you are a dragonborn because the chick who guards the path sometimes gets bugged and wont let you in no matter what. Even burning her to death surprisingly doesnt help.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 18, 2011)

Did patch 1.3 fix some of the bugs with the game?


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2011)

Read the changelog. Obviously some got fixed, others not and brand new ones have come into play.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 18, 2011)

this music is Too AWESOME to be described!

if bethesda is really planning to launch a a daggerfall DLC/XPAC(High rock and Hammerfell maps), i hope that they still keep Jeremy Sole doing the OST's


----------



## Adagio (Dec 18, 2011)

duoranger said:


> this music is Too AWESOME to be described!
> 
> if bethesda is really planning to launch a a daggerfall DLC/XPAC(High rock and Hammerfell maps), i hope that they still keep Jeremy Sole doing the OST's




Where did that rumour come from?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2011)

I jumped on the hype boat and I already regret ordering Skyrim. 

I've been watching walkthrough videos, reading comments and so on.
This game is unbelievably easy. Every enemy can be killed with just one or a few hits.


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2011)

You may come to think differently once you play it.  Despite all of it's flaws it has a way of making people continue playing it for hours and hours.


----------



## mootz (Dec 18, 2011)

LoL 

nice sequence of events:

1 order game
2 check to see if good
3 complain


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd watched some videos before choosing the game. I found out it's too easy by searching further.



Eternal Goob said:


> You may come to think differently once you play it.  Despite all of it's flaws it has a way of making people continue playing it for hours and hours.



I'd rather know any reasons to believe so, because I don't wanna risk concluding it was a bad idea after the game gets here.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2011)

duoranger said:


> this music is Too AWESOME to be described!
> 
> if bethesda is really planning to launch a a daggerfall DLC/XPAC(High rock and Hammerfell maps), i hope that they still keep Jeremy Sole doing the OST's


if he make new music which i hope ,i dont think there was new music on shivering island on oblivion.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 18, 2011)

The marriage system is a huge Kill joy for me.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 19, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> About getting that third word.



Yeah, I have that quest already, but I've just been ignoring it. I was mainly saying that I'm at a high level and haven't been following the main quest, which may be why it's getting a bit boring to me. I'm going to have to limit my next character so that it maintains its charm a bit longer... or at least until the CK mods come. Might even spruce up that marriage system.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I jumped on the hype boat and I already regret ordering Skyrim.
> 
> I've been watching walkthrough videos, reading comments and so on.
> This game is unbelievably easy. Every enemy can be killed with just one or a few hits.


there manny difficulty levels in the lowest you can pretty much one shot everting.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## DeathScream (Dec 19, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Where did that rumour come from?



well all tamriel map its in game + probally this will be the 1st Xpac, since Daggerfall had a Dragon break involving Akatosh vs the bretons

Also there's Hammerfell, the Redgards are there yet fighting the thalmor, if made the quest to deliver that redguard woman from whiterun, the bounty hunter says that hammerfell are still fighting the thalmor


and well i've finished up the game as Neutral, now im playing as a Redguard Stormcloak


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 19, 2011)

The Dragon break wasn't Akatosh vs the Bretons.

It is the explination of why the Player Character of TES2 Died. And how all 6 endings are canon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

You should play on the very highest difficulty level and then say its too easy


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2011)

Is the first person angle optional? 

I'm not a fan of just watching two hands moving, I usually prefer to actually see the character.



Inuhanyou said:


> You should play on the very highest difficulty level and then say its too easy



It's what I'm gonna do. I've heard the normal level is easy.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, Bethesda greatly improved the third-person option in this game.

It's still a little clunky, but eh.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

I usually use third person when i'm surrounded by bandits and wanna use my greatsword block for dynamic slash counter 

It usually doesn't matter tho cause i put on oakflesh before every battle


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Yes, Bethesda greatly improved the third-person option in this game.
> 
> It's still a little clunky, but eh.



Well, you know. What's the point of being able to customize the character's design at the beginning if you never actually see the bastard?

You mean relevant clunkiness or not a big deal?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

Its not a problem 

Think of a less refined version of Demon Souls gameplay without the ability to action dodge/roll


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> You should play on the very highest difficulty level and then say its too easy





Inuhanyou said:


> I usually use third person when i'm surrounded by bandits and wanna use my greatsword block for dynamic slash counter
> 
> It usually doesn't matter tho cause i put on oakflesh before every battle





Inuhanyou said:


> Its not a problem
> 
> Think of a less refined version of Demon Souls gameplay without the ability to action dodge/roll



""

Are you coming on to me?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2011)

Prepare your anus.

One tip though, plan your character out in advance using . There's nothing worse than realizing you've spent your perk points poorly. Several times. Like I have.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

Luiz said:


> ""
> 
> Are you coming on to me?



You'd like that wouldn't you 


Of course, i'm only into chicks


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2011)

I think he uses the hurrs for attention's sake. We all need to have a gimmick.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2011)

Feels good to post in the thread of the GOTY!


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2011)

Right after a post that has nothing to do with the game itself  ?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2011)

Whoa.

Sky Haven Temple and getting to Paarthunax was probably my favourite parts of the game. Talking to the bloody dragon was thumbs up!

Now to go to Esbern and ask about the Elder Scroll.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2011)

I sometimes wish he'd talk a bit faster. All this translation on the go thing kinda wastes time.


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

foreign said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Sky Haven Temple and getting to Paarthunax was probably my favourite parts of the game. Talking to the bloody dragon was thumbs up!
> 
> Now to go to Esbern and ask about the Elder Scroll.



Getting to Paarthunax was pretty awesome, reminded me quite a bit of Zelda. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

His voice is so fucking cool and awesome, how he uses ancient dragon language on the fly is really cool, its hard to imagine the same guy who voices Mario being him


----------



## Utz (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally finished the main quest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sovngarde is so pretty  . And Alduin's death scene was pretty epic too. Is there anything to do in Sovngarde after he dies? I saved my game before asking Tsun to send me back to Skyrim. If there's any quests or anything there that'd be cool.


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> His voice is so fucking cool and awesome, how he uses ancient dragon language on the fly is really cool, its hard to imagine the same guy who voices Mario being him



I had no idea that he voiced Mario.  



Utz said:


> Finally finished the main quest.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No, there is nothing to do there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

I quit playing Skyrim. 


Just got too boring after a while. It was kinda fun for 20 or so hours though. That's cool, right?


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

That's perfectly fine, you played longer than I did.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm about 41 hours in, still pretty happy although i really don't think i'll get to level 81(i'm on level 37)


----------



## The Boss (Dec 19, 2011)

41hrs and already 37? I'm about 60hrs in and only level 28...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

That's what happens when you are a master propro


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's perfectly fine, you played longer than I did.


I played longer than 20 hours, but I felt like I was punishing myself for masturbating on Sunday.


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played longer than 20 hours, but I felt like I was punishing myself for masturbating on Sunday.



Skyrim isn't quite that bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

It's just really boring after a while. It isn't bad.

I guess if you love running around for hours talking to people it's the game of the fucking century.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

"going around for hours talking to people"?

 is this you guys's first bethesda game or what? that's practically all you do anyway besides combat and level up

I say, you know what your getting when you walk in


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

> I’m still waiting for per-platform breakdowns that will confirm the PC version of Skyrim is as number oney as the all-formats result is, but this we do know: Skyrim is officially the number one videogame in the Christmas UK chart, outselling every other game over the last seven days. That means eight years of Activision and EA Chrimbo-list dominance comes to end in one fell, dragon-based swoop.
> 
> Usually, a Call of Duty game squats grimly atop the chart at this time of year, as the nation’s men-folk once again spend the festive season shooting lots of other men again and again and again. It seemed inevitable that the same would happen this year. But no: on the all-formats chart, Modern Warfare comes in at three, just behind the athletic spectre of Just Dance 3.
> 
> ...





>Skyrim 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> "going around for hours talking to people"?
> 
> is this you guys's first bethesda game or what? that's practically all you do anyway besides combat and level up
> 
> I say, you know what your getting when you walk in


No, it isn't my first one, but it is the first one I've played for more than 5 minutes.

Because the other ones were even more boring.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> >Skyrim 2



IF YOU DIDNT KNOW GUYS, SKYRIM IS MY _FIRST BETHESDA GAME_!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2011)

Skyrim 2....that was a funny one


----------



## The Boss (Dec 19, 2011)

lol @ Skyrim 2...  



Inuhanyou said:


> That's what happens when you are a master propro


okay.png



CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess if you love running around for hours talking to people it's the game of the fucking century.


Baby's first WRPG.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 19, 2011)

Lawl Skyrim 2 

Just installed the 1.03 patch. How well does it help?


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

> Just installed the 1.03 patch. How well does it help?



Fixes some bugs and causes a few more problems.



> – General stability improvements.
> – Fixed Radiant Story incorrectly filling certain roles.
> – Fixed magic resistances not calculating properly.
> – Fixed issue with placing books on bookshelves inside player purchased homes.
> ...


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, it isn't my first one, but it is the first one I've played for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> Because the other ones were even more boring.



yup exactly my feelings

and come on, not all Western RPGs are like this, not even close


----------



## Adagio (Dec 19, 2011)

For some weird reason I'm not able to rename items during enchanting anymore.. which is strange because I didn't install any new mods or downgraded from 1.3, no changes were made to my game in any sort of way and yet now I have to run around with 3 different sets of rings and necklaces all named exactly the same. Ugh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> yup exactly my feelings
> 
> and come on, not all Western RPGs are like this, not even close



Recommend me one.


I kinda liked Witcher 2 at first. But then I didn't.

Same for Dragon Age 1 & 2.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 19, 2011)

so, I'm kinda bored with Skyrim now. I've played probably 100 hours and have not completed the main quest yet lol.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been playing Oblivion & contemplating on whether I should get Skyrim or not //forxmas. 

may someone be a dearie & list some pros & cons? because i'm too lazy to search online like god


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

Pros:  It's better than Oblivion in everyway.

Cons:  None when compared to Oblivion.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 19, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> so, I'm kinda bored with Skyrim now. I've played probably 100 hours and have not completed the main quest yet lol.



Yep. I'm tempted to rush through it so I can start a new character...



BrightlyGoob said:


> I've been playing Oblivion & contemplating on whether I should get Skyrim or not //forxmas.
> 
> may someone be a dearie & list some pros & cons? because i'm too lazy to search online like god



Pro: Because Skyrim is prettier...? 

Con: They don't like mudcrabs as much...


----------



## Awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Skyrim is better than Oblivion. By far

I gave Oblivion a 7/10. Skyrim got a 10/10 from me.


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2011)

I just got the CE Skyrim Strat guide. weeeeeeeeeeeeee pek


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

TW 

USEP/Elder Scrolls Wiki is all that you needed.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 20, 2011)

Utz said:


> Finally finished the main quest.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I believe you learn a shout to teleport back any time you want though.


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I believe you learn a shout to teleport back any time you want though.



No such shout as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2011)

anyone gonna record their playthrough and upload it to youtube? 

i am trying it out with fraps xD

first time doing it ;p


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No such shout as far as I'm aware.



You're right, I misinterpreted Call of Valor.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> TW
> 
> USEP/Elder Scrolls Wiki is all that you needed.



Some people, such as myself, enjoy collecting some gaming Collector's Editions guides.

I still cherish my Mass Effect 2 and Prince of Persia ones.


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2011)

Muk said:


> anyone gonna record their playthrough and upload it to youtube?
> 
> i am trying it out with fraps xD
> 
> first time doing it ;p



Are you going to add commentary? Pretty sure nobody will bother to watch it without one.

Even better idea: record something crazy for more views and less time spent in fraps.


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Recommend me one.
> 
> 
> I kinda liked Witcher 2 at first. But then I didn't.
> ...



Titan Quest and Dungeon Siege 2 seem like something you'd like.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2011)

Rios said:


> Are you going to add commentary? Pretty sure nobody will bother to watch it without one.
> 
> Even better idea: record something crazy for more views and less time spent in fraps.



well i tested my upload, and i can probably forget uploading it. 4 hours just to upload a 13 min vid is probably really bad

god i hate my internet connection

so i am dropping this project until i find a way to afford better internet


----------



## Lavender (Dec 20, 2011)

Just got Skyrim, and so far i like it.



There are some things that bother me though.

I've made a list.

Things i like i Skyrim so far.

1. The overall Tolkien feel of it all.  Whiterun reminds me of Edolas and the more realistic design is something i like.   

2.  The fact that followers doesnt really die. (Unless you attack them while they are hurt).    That was something that fuckin made me really mad when i played Fallout 3. 

3.  The fact that you finally can have a beard.   

4. Ma'iq the Liar is back.    YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH.

5. The soundtrack.

6. Sheogorath...and Lucien Lachance returning.

7.   DRAGONS. 

Things i dislike.   


1. The mountains which makes it a bitch to get to some places without taking an LOOOOOONG reroute.  Plus that the ''big towns are available to travel to from the beginning'' from Oblivion, does not exist in Skyrim.   Everything's so far away.  I like the wandering part, but i also like to start from an certain point and walk from there, instead of going from the bottom of the map to the top.   

2.  Overall lack of Argonians and Khajit.   They are still in the game, but they arent many.  I have only heard and seen one female Argonian.   ONE.  I'm no furry (i am an huge fan of Furry art though), but the beast races are my favorites, so i'm a bit letdown by this.

3.  The fact that my character has an arrow in his arm (DONT. YOU. FUCKIN. DARE. MAKE. THAT. JOKE.) which doesnt go the fuck away.  It disappears and reappears all the time.   

4. No dragon mount.   

5. The fact that my follower who have sworn to protect me shot me in the back with her bow.       I always thought she seemed..suspicious.   

I know it was because i stepped infront of her target, but seriously.

6.  It seems as though the Ninja bears from Red Dead Redemption has sneaked into Skyrim.    Sneaky bastards.

7. No more STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINIAL SCUM.   


But it really is the greatest game of the year.   Some small things that bug me, but nothing's perfect.    The good things weigh up for the minor things that irritate me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2011)

yes, it is truly game of the year. First time in a while, first time this year, i can delve 300 hours into a legitimate game and be satisfied with every hour of play, which i did pretty much. Im a big fan of quantity of time a game can be played, as well as at least consistent and decent quality throughout that time, and skyim brings that. It does lack depth in a lot of area's and the bugs are a pain but surprisingly does not take out of the fun in any real way. I mainly played a rogue/assassin/thief, 1 shotting people is fun along being stealthy, like it always has been. Mentioning depth again, I dont know if elder scrolls 6 can provide more depth, but i hope it can. I hope they can make things feel more important and have more customization in your attacks and your class.

I also praise the game for not having cut scenes. Quite surprising a game can win  GOTY in many recesses and be the word of mouth between so many people when it has no cutscenes. It was refreshing to say the least, very very refreshing. I mean video games is much like politics in the sense that there are different sections of gamers, people who like a certain way games are, and the different groups are highly divided and forthright against one another. And it seemed not everyone needs to have these dreaded cutscenes in a game for it to be popular nowadays with the masses, which is a relief.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2011)

i feel like game breaking bugs are the ones that usually kill a game for me. at least those that where you character is stuck in something or something in that direction ruin the fun for me.

those ones that freeze the game at least i can restart the program again, but if something freezes in a quest it ruins my immersion so i hate those bugs the most


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2011)

That reminds me of the auto save function. It saves at the worst times, and doesn't save when you want it to.


----------



## eHav (Dec 20, 2011)

just quicksave before anything happens, and when you quit, save in your save for that character


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 20, 2011)

I still don't understand why the guy in the trailer uses FUS RO DA against the dragon and misses, even though the damn thing is right in front of him.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 20, 2011)

Muk said:


> i feel like game breaking bugs are the ones that usually kill a game for me. at least those that where you character is stuck in something or something in that direction ruin the fun for me.
> 
> those ones that freeze the game at least i can restart the program again, but if something freezes in a quest it ruins my immersion so i hate those bugs the most



Well, the only bugs i've gotten were ones that mess with the quest. 
I've gotten lucky so far. Example, right after the beginning, when i went to talk to the blacksmith, Advar something, the quest didnt load the actual speaking option i needed, so i basically i got stuck....Thankfully, another option is to just go directly to Whiterun and tell the Jarl.


In comparison to Fallout 3 or Oblivion, where the bugs usually didnt mess with the quests when i played, but rather fucked up the programming.      


Bethesda makes great magnificent games, but if you expect their games to be flawless, especially in terms of programming?  


Pheesh.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 20, 2011)

> Well, the only bugs i've gotten were ones that mess with the quest.
> I've gotten lucky so far. Example, right after the beginning, when i went to talk to the blacksmith, Advar something, the quest *didnt load the actual speaking option i needed, so i basically i got stuck*....Thankfully, another option is to just go directly to Whiterun and tell the Jarl.



That's... madness. How do you guys bear with such crazy bugs?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2011)

i killed the emperor along with joining with the imperials in an attempt to take his place and then rule over all tamriel. Game did not let me


----------



## Jesus (Dec 20, 2011)

Goova said:


> That reminds me of the auto save function. It saves at the worst times, and doesn't save when you want it to.



Most of my autosaves happen when opening the character menu _right after a reload_.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2011)

autosaves somehow only activates on character menu opening


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2011)

a terrible system then. Yet still i love the game. that says something.


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

Goova said:


> i killed the emperor along with joining with the imperials in an attempt to take his place and then rule over all tamriel. Game did not let me



Bethesda will likely never let us rule a country.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2011)

nor will many a game studio. down with the system.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there any place where Dragons...commonly spawn?


I know they can spawn anywhere, but where do you usually see them generally?


The fields, the mountains, the forrests?


Just so that i know when too stay the hell away.

And....Is it possible to outrun an dragon?   Like...lets say i REALLY dont feel like fighting it..will it catch me or can i sneak away?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it's the individual. My friend can never find a dragon, I on the other hand often face two dragons at once as soon as i port to a location. I hate it, he loves it. Good luck to you


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

> And....Is it possible to outrun an dragon? Like...lets say i REALLY dont feel like fighting it..will it catch me or can i sneak away?



I've managed to run away from them while the dragons were distracted fighting other enemies.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 20, 2011)

Goova said:


> I think it's the individual. My friend can never find a dragon, I on the other hand often face two dragons at once as soon as i port to a location. I hate it, he loves it. Good luck to you



So it's 50 percent chance i am safe..   

And 50 percent chance that i get torn to pieces....  

I like those odds.

But is it true that they can attack holds...like from the inside, or is it just in the wild that they fight you?   I heard something about dragons attacking the cities...but i dont know if its true.   If it is...that could mean problems for non-essential quest NPC's.  



Plus, Can you REALLY marry anyone?   Like, can an male char marry an male NPC and female + female?    



Because lesbian Orc on orc action...


.....


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

> I heard something about dragons attacking the cities...but i dont know if its true.



They can attack in cities and towns, one attacked me right outside the College of Winterhold.  



> Plus, Can you REALLY marry anyone?



No, there is a list of NPCs that you can marry.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 20, 2011)

So, I'm not trying to be offensive, just curious. (I thought this was the right place to ask.)

Why does Skyrim win awards when...

It works hard to break your immersion? Arrow in the knee is one example of absolutely _everyone_ spilling out the same inane drivel. I could make my own list on this, actually.
The melee combat is so terrible. The archery is bland. If you want to do anything more than one or two attacks, your *only* option is magic. This option also makes the game piss easy on any difficulty (just use sprint away + chosen spell, or hide behind cover + summon for the ranged types). This would not be a complaint in a game less focused on combat, mind you.
I have heard every line everyone has said in this game 10 times over. Oh shit, someone wants to take over this kingdom? You want to take over it too? There's also some otherworldly monster trying to kill everything and everybody? If this doesn't sound familiar, you can't have played more than 10 games. This game is a celebration of the old guard of fantasy ideas.
There is too much content. This is not an arbitrary judgement, nor is it pinned down to some number. Let me give you an example of what I mean: can you name the number of junk items in this game that you will in no way conceivably ever use? How many times have you picked up a wooden bowl by accident? How about a book you never decided to read? How many side quests were memorable, and how many did you forget almost immediately after they were done? If you saw a picture of a landscape in Skyrim, in how many places could you actually tell me what the general area was, or does it all blend together? I'm guessing if you answered honestly, the list goes on.
The game works in no way to build any attachment to itself. There is no sympathetic motivation for the PC to actually be involved in any of this shit. In fact, you were captured trying to avoid that very thing. What possible motivation could you have to stay? Oh right, you're a blank slate, which means you have none. Say you do get attached to some of the characters... are their problems urgent? Not at all, you can walk away in the middle of any situation, do a few more things, and get back on whatever it was you were doing at any point in the game. The game, in fact, works against building attachments to itself.

That's all for now. Just posting this because Skyrim practically won the world and I'm disappointed.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 20, 2011)

Lavender said:


> Well, the only bugs i've gotten were ones that mess with the quest.
> I've gotten lucky so far. Example, right after the beginning, when i went to talk to the blacksmith, Advar something, the quest didnt load the actual speaking option i needed, so i basically i got stuck....Thankfully, another option is to just go directly to Whiterun and tell the Jarl.


you need to ask him if you can have supplies then take everything, that should give him that dialog option


Luiz said:


> That's... madness. How do you guys bear with such crazy bugs?


by using our brains, or by reloading an older save

also @ autosave, i quicksave every 5-10 minutes so... turn that into a habit and you'll be alright


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

Pintsize, the people who voted for Skyrim were just likely able to ignore all those faults.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 20, 2011)

I was having a ton of fun just exploring the Whiterun tundra and suddenly saw a deer go crashing into the ground. Naturally, I wanted to know the cause, so I followed from where the dear was and saw fur poking through the grass. I followed the moving creature until it stopped and I realized it was a bear that had gone back to sleep. I decided to sneak up to it, and right as I got close, I opened my menu, tried to equip my weapon, and my game froze. I was so immersed in the game until then, and this is the fifth time this has happened in the last hour and a half. It's ridiculous. Bethesda needs to fix the lag and crashing for the PS3. I feel sorry for my PS3 because it's as if the system is struggling to keep up with this damn game.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 20, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> So, I'm not trying to be offensive, just curious. (I thought this was the right place to ask.)
> 
> Why does Skyrim win awards when...
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

Hiroshi, it's still that bad?  Bethesda


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hiroshi, it's still that bad?  Bethesda



Yes. 
All I wanted to do was explore dat tundra.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> So, I'm not trying to be offensive, just curious. (I thought this was the right place to ask.)
> 
> Why does Skyrim win awards when...
> 
> ...



Alrighty then.

The answer is:

The game has its faults,but creates a world coherent and beautiful enough that people can get lost in it.

Despite the mediocre combat,the game is fun.

Despite the bugs,the game is still fun.

The sheer scope of it makes it so that everyone (or almost) can find something to like in it.

For the last part I would cite suspension of disbelief or just the fact that,in a meta sort of way,you are given a huge sandbox full of interesting stories.

Why would you choose not to become the greatest warrior on the face of Nirn and explore them,instead of becoming Tamriel's mightiest woodcutter.


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea I am disappointed it gets so many prizes too. I've said it many times before - it uses the same tired tactics from MMOs to keep you hooked. While its not bad at all and I did spend a whole afternoon doing the same neverending side quest over and over again just so I can explore more, it gets tired. 

But think about it, if there was less content with more quality the game wouldnt be so special.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Are they planning more maps as dlc?


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in the market for some Ebony Mail. Anybody have any good "victim" suggestions? 



Lavender said:


> And....Is it possible to outrun an dragon?   Like...lets say i REALLY dont feel like fighting it..will it catch me or can i sneak away?



I don't know about "outrun" but I've escaped from a dragon once. I was only level 7 or 8 at the time, not up to tanking a dragon on my own yet, and being chased through the plains of Whiterun, until I came to this bandit hideout. I was able to hide from the dragon for a short while by sneaking into a small shanty near the entrance, but everytime I tried to leave, I got spotted, of course, so I went into the bandit lair and did some stuff, and when I came back outside, the dragon had apparently gotten bored and gone away. 

That's the only time I've ever run from a dragon. (Aside from the game intro, of course.)


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2011)

Just get one of those random mercenaries in taverns/ins.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> So, I'm not trying to be offensive, just curious. (I thought this was the right place to ask.)
> 
> Why does Skyrim win awards when...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 20, 2011)

So apparently you can only have one save file at a time... I tried to open another game, this time as a melee character, and after getting tired of hacking away at everything I wanted to get back to my main, only to find that the file was deleted and all those hours of gameplay are now lost (only lvl. 19 as a high elf mage character, but 51 hours of exploratory gameplay are gone - and that was pulled together in a matter of days, disrupting my sleep cycle so much I had to sleep 24 hours to re-correct it ).

And now I have 0% motivation to make a new file and restart. Fuck my life. Fuck it to death.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 20, 2011)

You're the second person to talk about your save file being deleted.

I've got 3 characters that I routinely switch between, you have to manually make a new save file and everything works fine.


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 20, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> You're the second person to talk about your save file being deleted.
> 
> I've got 3 characters that I routinely switch between, you have to manually make a new save file and everything works fine.



How? How are you supposed to "manually make a new save file"? The game seems to insist on doing everything on its own.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 20, 2011)

Are we playing the same game here? Every time I go to save (PS3) I have the option of overwriting an old save file or creating a new one.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> How? How are you supposed to "manually make a new save file"? The game seems to insist on doing everything on its own.



'New save file'


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 20, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Are we playing the same game here? Every time I go to save (PS3) I have the option of overwriting an old save file or creating a new one.



Yeah I'm playing on PS3 too, and I used the "create new save data" option.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2011)

I have around 6 saves per character, excluding auto-saves.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 20, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> Yeah I'm playing on PS3 too, and I used the "create new save data" option.



So what happened? You created a new character and all of your old save files just deleted themselves?


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 20, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> So what happened? You created a new character and all of your old save files just deleted themselves?



So it would seem. I'm still not entirely sure what happened, to be honest.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 20, 2011)

If I auto save for one character is it going to take away my autosave for another character?


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

Matta:  It will.  I think that you have a max of four autosaves.


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2011)

> Well goodness crikey, Skyrim seems to have snuck out a micro-patch. Running the game tonight an odd thing was happening – important texts from bodies were automagically opening when I looted, rather than waiting for me to pick them up and dig them out of the inventory. A change! I cried at the screen, and checked the version number. It’s now 1.3.10.0, and it seems there’s a bigger reason for the update: the game now supports 4GB of RAM.
> 
> 
> The official update notes on Bethesda’s site read:
> ...





Nice to see that Bethesda has provided an official way to use 4 GBs of RAM.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 21, 2011)

You know I still prefer Fallout:NV to Skyrim.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 21, 2011)

Thats excellent news, I got my 4gb patch from Nexus and it was fucked upon recent updates. Finally can fix my crashing issues due to 2gb limit.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 21, 2011)

is there an alternate start mod out now?


----------



## Lavender (Dec 21, 2011)

Just met my first Dragon. (Outside of main quest.)


I was on my way to Solitude, when i heard that loud roar.   I looked up and there it was.  Wings spread out, sharp teeth and obviously looking for something.   I was wearing an puny ass sword and lameass armor.   I knew that if it sees me, i was fucked beyond belief.


Luckily, it wasnt me he had noticed.    Probably some other NPC out in the wilderness.   But it was quite spooky for me who is currently quite low level.


I will level up some more before fighting those dragons headon.   But antoher thing, Where can you find best magic spells?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 21, 2011)

omg remember that the game has basically like 10 voice actors? every single goddamn blacksmith had the same voice with practically everybody else and basically 10 unique voices with a cast of like 500 characters


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 21, 2011)

> Where can you find best magic spells?


Farengar sells em. you could also check out the College of Winterhold.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 21, 2011)

It also depends on your level.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 21, 2011)

Goova said:


> omg remember that the game has basically like 10 voice actors? every single goddamn blacksmith had the same voice with practically everybody else and basically 10 unique voices with a cast of like 500 characters



As long as i can hear Wes Johnson in an Bethesda game, i'm all good.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_2Jduxc2P8[/YOUTUBE]

I miss the imperial guards....Sure, they tried to kill you everytime you picked up a spoon, but they were decent folk...




Another thing, i like how despite that Skyrim has an Viking theme and it takes place in an Nordic like world.....The imperials all look like they got there from Rome.      That's like putting Ninjas in an Pirate flick....In space.

 And General Tullius looks like he's Caesar's long lost twin brother.  


And the nords sound so Austrian to me.....Not that i have an problem with it, but i didnt really expect it.    The same with the Khajit's. 


As for Argonians, i must admit, i DID prefer the Oblivion one's.   They sound abit TOO human in Skyrim and their eyes freak me out.   



Guy on the left.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 21, 2011)

my redguard Ranger Stormcloak

*Spoiler*: __ 




kids remember: if a Hot Daedric Woman decides to choose you as her guardian, accept it!





My warrior (i've finished up the main quest do i've decided to finish up him as neutral)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 21, 2011)

So guys whose your favourite Dedric prince.

 Mine is Azura, Sanguine and fanally my oblivion pc Shegorath.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 21, 2011)

duoranger said:


> my redguard Ranger Stormcloak
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I like how he never faces the camera.     Just a bunch of pics of someone's back.   Maybe try again from an better angle?





> So guys whose your favourite Dedric prince.
> 
> Mine is Azura, Sanguine and fanally my oblivion pc Shegorath.




Sheogorath, Shivering Isles.   

Me: I've done what you asked for. Where's my reward?

Sheogorath: Wonderful! This calls for celebration! CHEEEEEEESEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
FOOOOR EVERYONEEEEEEE.

Me: 

Sheogorath: Wait wait, scratch that. Cheese for no-one.

Me: 

Shegorath: 



The cheese is a lie.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 21, 2011)

gonna have to go with sheogorath too

i still love this thing he said about clowns



> _I once dug a pit and filled it with clouds....or was it clowns.... it  doesn't matter, it didn't slow him down. But it really began to smell!  Must have been clowns. Clouds don't smell, they taste of butter. And  tears._


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 21, 2011)

After learning of the crazy and constant bugs, I concluded, "I don't want to deal with this shit". There were enough cons already, but that was the final blow.

So I'm gonna cancel my order which still hasn't arrived because it was supposed to take around 10 days to get here, and buy Uncharted 3. At least it's a game I do know I want, not something I'm not sure about.


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh well, enjoy Uncharted 3.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 21, 2011)

Luiz said:


> After learning of the crazy and constant bugs, I concluded, "I don't want to deal with this shit". There were enough cons already, but that was the final blow.
> 
> So I'm gonna cancel my order which still hasn't arrived because it was supposed to take around 10 days to get here, and buy Uncharted 3. At least it's a game I do know I want, not something I'm not sure about.



And not a single fuck was given


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-XcjDJ4rbw[/YOUTUBE]

Merry Christmas fellow dragonborn


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 21, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> So guys whose your favourite Dedric prince.
> 
> Mine is Azura, Sanguine and fanally my oblivion pc Shegorath.


Molag Bal, Peryite and Nocturnal.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2011)

I just shouted so hard my 360 froze.

Which is ironic, as the shout was Yol.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2011)

Luiz said:


> After learning of the crazy and constant bugs, I concluded, "I don't want to deal with this shit". There were enough cons already, but that was the final blow.
> 
> So I'm gonna cancel my order which still hasn't arrived because it was supposed to take around 10 days to get here, and buy Uncharted 3. At least it's a game I do know I want, not something I'm not sure about.



Well we're all certainly glad you've managed to give us constant updates on your disapproval and/or shipping status!



I'm so fucking tired of Dragons haranguing me as I'm trying to explore.  They're not even hard, just tedious--the AI is so fucking awful they'll just hover around close enough to disrupt me fast-traveling or waiting but won't actually do anything, just fuck around within eye-shot and kill anything that moves.  They'll even fuck off after I've dealt damage and just fucking strafe goats and mudcrabs.

I fucking hate the AI in this game.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2011)

Vino said:


> And not a single fuck was given



I didn't come with the sole objective of making you guys upset, mister.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 22, 2011)

You probably didn't, but your actions kind of made me facepalm.


----------



## Rios (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well we're all certainly glad you've managed to give us constant updates on your disapproval and/or shipping status!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you all are going to agree with me at some point hehe


----------



## Lavender (Dec 22, 2011)

I fuckin hate dragons.



Just got to Winterhold, maybe find some quest or buying some things for my travels.  The usual things a wanderer does.



What happens?


EVERYONE GETS SET ON FIRE.


Shittiest welcome to an town EVER.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2011)

Reload auto-save, it probably won't be there. It's kinda retarded, really. Hear a dragon? Go into a random house, wait an hour, and it'll likely be gone.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2011)

Rios said:


> you all are going to agree with me at some point hehe



Probably.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 22, 2011)

How do I steal souls? each time I try to do a soul trap I get a "gem not big enough"


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 22, 2011)

keep in mind that you need a black soul gem for NPCs, mammoth souls are large, etc

chances are your soul gems are either full or too small like 'common' or 'petty'
it happened to me too, after 2 hours of killing shit i finally filled em all

mass enchanted
it 
was
glorious

because all soul gems were stolen.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks.

Is there a mod that activates the blood on the ice quest faster?  I don't want to travel to windhelm 4 times.


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2011)

Vino said:


> Is there a mod that activates the blood on the ice quest faster?  I don't want to travel to windhelm 4 times.



I haven't seen any, you could try skipping ahead in the quest through console commands.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 22, 2011)

What's the command?


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2011)

setstage <MS11> <1>

or

setstage <MS11b> <1>


----------



## Okokami (Dec 22, 2011)

I've just noticed something...
On my first character, I practically bumped into dragons everywhere... The Rift was especially bad.
On my other character though, I've only actually fought with the first dragon that you have to kill at the watchtower. I always hear them when I'm travelling but never see where they are.

Why so shy dragons?


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2011)

Okokami said:


> I've just noticed something...
> On my first character, I practically bumped into dragons everywhere... The Rift was especially bad.
> On my other character though, I've only actually fought with the first dragon that you have to kill at the watchtower. I always hear them when I'm travelling but never see where they are.
> 
> Why so shy dragons?



Did your first character complete more of the main quest than your second character?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 22, 2011)

Fucking mad as hell right now
Crazy bitch aela went and died on me 
I feel like going on a rampage and murdering an entire town now.


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 22, 2011)

Fought my first two-dragon battle the other night in front of Windhelm. Got ambushed by a regular Frost Dragon and an Ancient Dragon. Not sure if it's because I'm level 50 now, or because I finally went and talked to the Greybeards to advance the Main quest a couple notches. 



Lavender said:


> Another thing, i like how despite that Skyrim has an Viking theme and it takes place in an Nordic like world.....The imperials all look like they got there from Rome.      That's like putting Ninjas in an Pirate flick....In space.
> 
> And General Tullius looks like he's Caesar's long lost twin brother.



lol, I know what you mean. Even so, I think the new Imperial look does do two things: 1) it establishes an aesthetic difference between the Mede and Septim dynasties, to go with their policy and attitude differences, and 2) It also creates a visual cue for the Imperial Legion as "outlanders" in Skyrim, as they don't even "look like" they belong in Nord country.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy shit, the AOE range on the Illusion masterspells is MASSIVE. At least thirty/forty feet.

*ED!*t: others have claimed that the entire FLOOR of a dungeon you're on will get affected.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 22, 2011)

I just found out that Alvor died in my game 
Damn that Ancient Dragon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had I known back when it attacked, I would have reloaded. *sniff*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 22, 2011)

Blood on the Ice won't trigger for me. One quest that seems interesting and it doesn't work for me. Bleh.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 22, 2011)

I wonder when Bethesda is going to do another patch. So many little things that are amazingly annoying on the 360 that just can't be worked around like on the PC.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 22, 2011)

i've decided to stop for now with the redguard, i've killed the emprah Mede, killed the shit out of thalmor in skyrim, then conquered solitude, and now im on 3rd act of the main quest

now, idk if i create a Mage with bright wizard(Full Fire destruction) or Elemental(Lightning magic), if don't a Knight Style Character(and having lydia or that mage girl from Azura's quest as follower)


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2011)

After the New year.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 22, 2011)

Do Whiterun guards respawn? I got caught pickpocketing and lets just say things got out of hand.  Seriously, the interior of Whiterun as little to no guards.


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2011)

They should respawn after two or so days.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 22, 2011)

lol you couldn't have just paid the fine?


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2011)

Only wimps get caught and pay the fine.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2011)

Collector's Editions are only $99.99 now. I got mine for $149.99. 

Oh well, I guess you can't win 'em all. I only paid $100 anyway, my parents picked up the rest and turned it into one of my Christmas presents.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2011)

Has anyone else found that if a guard is the ONLY witness of a crime and you choose to fight back the other NPC's will actually help you kill the guards. Seriously I got caught pickpocketing and like half the Gray-Manes and Battle-Borns came to my aid.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 23, 2011)

i killed all the gaurds in windhelm and they never respawned i dont believe. made it boring, the city felts so baron


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 23, 2011)

Bethesda really needs to fix that bug with you only being able to marry once.
I'm still waiting on my letter of inheritance


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 23, 2011)

FULL METAL DOVAHKIIN


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 23, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Bethesda really needs to fix that bug with you only being able to marry once.
> I'm still waiting on my letter of inheritance



They should fix Blood on the ice first, fucking quest prevents me from buying the house.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 23, 2011)

duoranger said:


> FULL METAL DOVAHKIIN



Oh Bethesda, you sneaky bastards


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 23, 2011)

The Thalmor are in fact Amestris when skyrim and hammerfell are briggs

now this explains how the Dwemer dissapeared and why the falmer lives in the depths


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

duoranger said:


> FULL METAL DOVAHKIIN



I love it when fans go crazy with this stuff.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 23, 2011)

duoranger said:


> FULL METAL DOVAHKIIN


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 23, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


>



I love Lapis Philosophorum


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone who says they fixed scaling in this game is a liar.

It's just as broken as it was in Oblivion, except I can't tell who is actually dangerous and who isn't until I can read the names; it's the reason I can get one-shotted by Iron Dagger-wielding bandits in Fur armor and yet can massacre dragons left and right.

Summoning Dremora Lords is fun as fuck, though.  I love watching him mow over legions of Forsworn.


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2011)

oooh right, forgot about this one complaint I have :33
*writes down*


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 23, 2011)

Alright, so I hadn't really been experiencing the major issues that other ps3 owners were experiencing with the game that supposedly made it "unplayable" until this week. Of course, my save files grew, but the game crashed relatively few times before that. Yesterday, the game must have crashed at least 5 times, but I was able to get over it and pass it off with a huge sigh along with a hard reset (followed by the "your file system may be corrupt" check. But today (almost an hour ago, to be exact), I put in my game and played for around ten minutes. I was in Whiterun and decided to sit on a bench, listening to Heimskr, and wait. When the game was done waiting, I pressed x to get up, but nothing responded, so I figured my controller didn't recognize my press or something. I pressed again and then I heard the music turn off by itself and realized that the game crashed on me. Naturally, I reset it. Then, I reloaded my last autosave (inside the House Grey-Mane) and walked outside, and within 5 minutes, the game froze. I restarted again, and this time, I disabled all autosaves. I then waited to pass time and went toward Eorlund so that I could buy some iron ingot to raise my smithing. Well, as soon as I talk to him, the game freezes, and I wasn't even 5 minutes in playing the game.

Seriously, what the fuck? I am *extremely* slow to anger, but Skyrim is now testing my patience. What the hell were they thinking releasing a game THIS bad. I feel horrible for the other ps3 gamers out there too who are experiencing this, and it sucks to know that some people have it even worse than I do. Does Bethesda not care that the game is so buggy or something. Because if so, why? How can anyone be so careless with something that effectively breaks the game for millions of players. Bethesda has mentioned that they're working on fixing "in-game bugs" and other "performance issues", but I'm waiting for them to specifically address the lag issue and growing save files on the ps3 because this is not something developers can just overlook or BS. I paid $60 (plus tax) in advance for this game, and I shouldn't have to be cautious in my playthrough, making sure I don't go towards areas that are crowded or making sure I don't move to fast so that I can allow the world to render. Bethesda better be working their asses off to fix this problem now because I am not pleased. 

For the record, I love this game to death, but after a certain point on the ps3, it really does become "unplayable". I understand fully why fans were bitching and complaining before (and rightly so).


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

> What the hell were they thinking releasing a game THIS bad.



They probably didn't test the PS3 version enough.


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I love Lapis Philosophorum



where is the reverse circle


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 23, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Alright, so I hadn't really been experiencing the major issues that other ps3 owners were experiencing with the game that supposedly made it "unplayable" until this week. Of course, my save files grew, but the game crashed relatively few times before that. Yesterday, the game must have crashed at least 5 times, but I was able to get over it and pass it off with a huge sigh along with a hard reset (followed by the "your file system may be corrupt" check. But today (almost an hour ago, to be exact), I put in my game and played for around ten minutes. I was in Whiterun and decided to sit on a bench, listening to Heimskr, and wait. When the game was done waiting, I pressed x to get up, but nothing responded, so I figured my controller didn't recognize my press or something. I pressed again and then I heard the music turn off by itself and realized that the game crashed on me. Naturally, I reset it. Then, I reloaded my last autosave (inside the House Grey-Mane) and walked outside, and within 5 minutes, the game froze. I restarted again, and this time, I disabled all autosaves. I then waited to pass time and went toward Eorlund so that I could buy some iron ingot to raise my smithing. Well, as soon as I talk to him, the game freezes, and I wasn't even 5 minutes in playing the game.
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck? I am *extremely* slow to anger, but Skyrim is now testing my patience. What the hell were they thinking releasing a game THIS bad. I feel horrible for the other ps3 gamers out there too who are experiencing this, and it sucks to know that some people have it even worse than I do. Does Bethesda not care that the game is so buggy or something. Because if so, why? How can anyone be so careless with something that effectively breaks the game for millions of players. Bethesda has mentioned that they're working on fixing "in-game bugs" and other "performance issues", but I'm waiting for them to specifically address the lag issue and growing save files on the ps3 because this is not something developers can just overlook or BS. I paid $60 (plus tax) in advance for this game, and I shouldn't have to be cautious in my playthrough, making sure I don't go towards areas that are crowded or making sure I don't move to fast so that I can allow the world to render. Bethesda better be working their asses off to fix this problem now because I am not pleased.
> 
> For the record, I love this game to death, but after a certain point on the ps3, it really does become "unplayable". I understand fully why fans were bitching and complaining before (and rightly so).



Re-quoting so everyone in this thread becomes aware of this 



Eternal Goob said:


> They probably didn't test the PS3 version enough.



Probably. Shame ps3 users get the shaft like this. I would have preferred them to release it later like they did with Oblivion had I known it would be this crippling. 
At least Oblivion only froze once every few days and occassionally twice, but it only froze after load screens during the black screen. Skyrim is just ridiculous. I feel bad for my ps3. It seems like it's practically panting and weeping trying to keep up with this game.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 23, 2011)

duoranger said:


> FULL METAL DOVAHKIIN


----------



## Adagio (Dec 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I love it when fans go crazy with this stuff.


Its amazing though. It gives you hope for new DLC


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2011)

new dlc will be how you convert every npc into a philosopher stone


----------



## Adagio (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks to this thread I discovered what all the love for ES lore was all about. _Damn_. I'm preparing myself to lose countless hours reading


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Anyone who says they fixed scaling in this game is a liar.
> 
> It's just as broken as it was in Oblivion, except I can't tell who is actually dangerous and who isn't until I can read the names; it's the reason I can get one-shotted by Iron Dagger-wielding bandits in Fur armor and yet can massacre dragons left and right.
> 
> Summoning Dremora Lords is fun as fuck, though.  I love watching him mow over legions of Forsworn.



Are you playing on a PC because I can link you to a mod to make dragons stronger, a lot stronger.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> new dlc will be how you convert every npc into a philosopher stone



Black soul gems


----------



## Adagio (Dec 23, 2011)

Heh, I remember reading how the Dragonborn is like a philosopher's stone for dragon souls


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2011)

Vino said:


> You probably didn't, but your actions kind of made me facepalm.



I noticed a mistake there. This isn't the Skyrim FC, so rules of the kind don't apply. It's a thread for free discussion about the game.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 23, 2011)

So you preordering the game, watching videos of it later and then cancelling your order is supposed to be a discussion?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Thanks to this thread I discovered what all the love for ES lore was all about. _Damn_. I'm preparing myself to lose countless hours reading



Now you understand why people like the ES universe.  



noobthemusical said:


> Are you playing on a PC because I can link you to a mod to make dragons stronger, a lot stronger.



Unfortunately no.

Perhaps later updates will fix this, but for a game trying so very hard to be immersible and atmospheric, it falls flat on its face repeatedly.  

I'm still at the point where Ancient Dragons are a pain, though, so I'm not quite ready to call it quits.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 23, 2011)

Right, my game stuck on the first opening, after loaded off the wagon 
Which race should I choose for magic and weapon based?


----------



## Jesus (Dec 23, 2011)

basic Dragons =


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Right, my game stuck on the first opening, after loaded off the wagon
> Which race should I choose for magic and weapon based?



Altmers are the best for pure magic, Redguard are the best for pure combat.

Dunmer would be the best for a mix of the two.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2011)

My Breton death machine class seems to work well for me.

I honestly gave up caring about simply wearing the best armor base don stats and wear what I think looks cool.  I have that enchanted Ebony Mail, Ebony Boots, the Blade's Armor gauntlets  and a mage's circlet.  Looks cool enough for me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 23, 2011)

Just started. Level 13 Imperial. I've mostly just been wandering around killing everything in sight. I've killed all of Riverwood (except Delphine, the Riverwood trader and the kids, though I _did_ chase one of them outside of the village) and a bunch of other places. I've got a bounty of 55,000 now, I think.

I am currently riding around on my horse. Feels good. Hopefully it won't glitch up on me again. Just a few moments ago my character ended up being stuck in a wall.


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Just started. Level 13 Imperial. I've mostly just been wandering around killing everything in sight. I've killed all of Riverwood (except Delphine, the Riverwood trader and the kids, though I _did_ chase one of them outside of the village) and a bunch of other places. I've got a bounty of 55,000 now, I think.


While I don't condone this style of gameplay, I wish Bethesda did killable essential NPCs like in Morrowind, with the message "With this character's death, the thread of prophecy is severed. Restore a saved game to restore the weave of fate, or persist in the doomed world you have created." Unkillable NPCs kind of spoils things, annoyingly. And sometimes you just want to kill shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2011)

Obsidian did it right with new Vegas, not sure why Skyrim has reams of randomly unkillable NPCs.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

It's because Bethesda seems to believe that saving people the trouble of having to reload to a previous save after killing an essential npc is more important than letting players kill everything to their heart's content. 

It's a strange direction to take considering that Morrowind let players kill everything that moved and practically no one complained about that feature.  :/


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2011)

I know some people would complain that it would be story breaking but, what they really should have done is created a back up NPC who fills in the role of whoever we kill, and who only appears in the "Cut-scenes". Like the understudy in Balders Gate.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's a strange direction to take considering that Morrowind let players kill everything that moved and practically no one complained about that feature.  :/



Oh man, I remembered when I was on a killing spree, I killed an essential NPC and when I got the message, I was scared as fuck I ruined the game


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Oh man, I remembered when I was on a killing spree, I killed an essential NPC and when I got the message, I was scared as fuck I ruined the game



I felt the same way when I first killed such an npc, it was that guy in the fighters guild.


----------



## Rios (Dec 24, 2011)

Let me kill everything, mom. I've been a good boy this whole year


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 24, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Oh man, I remembered when I was on a killing spree, I killed an essential NPC and when I got the message, I was scared as fuck I ruined the game



wait for the project Reality mod from Skyrim nexus, probbaly the mod wil bring this back


----------



## James Bond (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't mind unkillable NPCs, but Bethesda should have made Delphine killable at least. The nerve of that woman


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

duoranger said:


> wait for the project Reality mod from Skyrim nexus, probbaly the mod wil bring this back



It's one of the potential mods that has me interested the most. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Altmers are the best for pure magic, Redguard are the best for pure combat.
> 
> Dunmer would be the best for a mix of the two.



Orc > Redguard for melee, and Breton is the best race in the game due to their innate magic resistance.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 24, 2011)

oh good. a mod that'll let you kill those immortal basterds. 

though Bethesda could have just added some kind of toggle where we can decide for ourselves if we want these quest/plot important NPC's to be killable or not. hopefully in their future games they'll do something like that, if not then at least TES has a fantastic modding community.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 24, 2011)

I killed this girl by accident in whiterun, what should I do


----------



## Herekic (Dec 24, 2011)

At the very least, quest giving NPCs should become killable once  you've completed all their quests


and why are kids immortal?

look bethseda. I can graphically slice a woman's head off in front of her child, proceed to pick up the lifeless corpse and chase the child around with it. 


you allow me to do that, but not kill the kid? we're already way past the moral event horizon, guys, no reason to half ass it


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Orc > Redguard for melee, and Breton is the best race in the game due to their innate magic resistance.



Whoops, I'm still thinking that the skill bonuses are the same as in Morrowind.  Had no idea that Redguards were given magic bonuses. 

As for Bretons, I like their magic resistance but I prefer the Altmer's greater magic amount.



> and why are kids immortal?



Bethesda didn't want any controversy over the issue from parents.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 24, 2011)

TDM said:


> While I don't condone this style of gameplay, I wish Bethesda did killable essential NPCs like in Morrowind, with the message "With this character's death, the thread of prophecy is severed. Restore a saved game to restore the weave of fate,* or persist in the doomed world you have created*." Unkillable NPCs kind of spoils things, annoyingly. And sometimes you just want to kill shit.



That so reminded me of the Morrowind CreepyPasta.

"Watch the skies" Fuck.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 24, 2011)

Herekic said:


> look bethseda. I can graphically slice a woman's head off in front of her child, proceed to pick up the lifeless corpse and chase the child around with it.


 I've never thought of doing that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2011)

Herekic said:


> At the very least, quest giving NPCs should become killable once  you've completed all their quests


but then if they become important in a DLC and they are death beth could be sued for making the DLC potentially useless.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Whoops, I'm still thinking that the skill bonuses are the same as in Morrowind.  Had no idea that Redguards were given magic bonuses.
> 
> As for Bretons, I like their magic resistance but I prefer the Altmer's greater magic amount.



The skill bonusses really don't matter at all, only thing that matter are the passives and the once-a-day skills. The Altmer one only matter at early levels, but when you get to the point where you can enchant 100% fortify -magic school-, any points spent in Magicka will be a waste. Not to mention any perks spent in 'Novice/Adept/Expert/Master-level spells cost less mana'.

Altmer get 50 extra magicka, which in the long run nothing at all. They get a 60sec increase to mana regen, which due to enchanting is useless. Breton get 25% innate magic resistance (which is superior to elemental resistance), which frees up an enchantment slot on ring/neck/shield and once-a-day 50% magic absorption (which is superior to magic resistance), which in combination with the atronach stone means that for a full minute, all magic cast at you is worthless.

Ork/Orsimer are best for melee due to their once-a-day racial, which is do 50% more damage and take 50% less for 60 seconds. Combine that with Elemental Fury, and you'll be killing things like a fucking typhoon that just passed an open-air blade factory.

Khajit also having a fantastic racial that doesn't have a use-limit in Night Eye, which is really just a utility skill, but pleasant nonetheless.

Breton is the Master-setting/mix-maxer race, but you can really just choose whichever pleases you the most aesthetically, that's what I did.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2011)

Man amazon uk is selling this for 21 pounds on PC and 27 on consoles.


----------



## Herekic (Dec 24, 2011)

> Whoops, I'm still thinking that the skill bonuses are the same as in Morrowind. Had no idea that Redguards were given magic bonuses.
> 
> As for Bretons, I like their magic resistance but I prefer the Altmer's greater magic amount.



Orc's special power is broken

unlimited stamina for 60 seconds can't compare to double attack power and double defense for the same amount of time.



Also, I thought that the racial bonuses only affect your starting stats?


as in, any race can have equal stats if they put in enough training. orks can be master mages, atmer can be master heavy armor two handers, etc


if that's the case, then the deciding factor is the race's unique power. and the orks have one HELL of a power


In a one on one fight, with level and perks etc around the same general area, the ork would rape a redguard because of berserk, along with any other melee. honestly it's kinda unfair

Also, argonians deserve special mention for their good spread. they get permanent waterbreathing, 50% resistance to disease, and histskin, which makes you basically immortal for a full min.


----------



## Herekic (Dec 24, 2011)

On that note, it's also fun to note that a high level mage with good aim can easily crush any melee character


All you need is the impact and double cast destruction perks. you can keep them permanently stun locked with good aim and timing. 


this works even on archers, because even if you trade, your hit stuns 100% of the time, while their stun perk only works 15% of the time. in other words you have good odds of locking them up too.


if skyrim was MMO PvP, pretty much everyone would be a mage


----------



## Adagio (Dec 24, 2011)

I guess, but then again if the game was a mmo they would make the resist magic and resist [element] enchantments affect the stagger perk as well.

Either way the combat mechanics in this game don't suit a multiplayer setting that well.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2011)

Herekic said:


> On that note, it's also fun to note that a high level mage with good aim can easily crush any melee character
> 
> 
> All you need is the impact and double cast destruction perks. you can keep them permanently stun locked with good aim and timing.
> ...



Except that I would be a stealth character with both Alteration and Illusion maxed, and the Atronach stone. That's 50%+30% magic absorption, not to mention innate 30% magic resistance. Add to that the Illusion tree's invisibility, muffle and various mood-enhancers, and a mage will never even see you coming until they get the throat-slit animation.

Rogues will forever crap on mages.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 24, 2011)

Alteration and Illusion are mage schools though


----------



## Rios (Dec 24, 2011)

Arcane Trickster. Yea that must be the class he is talking about, not Rogue.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 24, 2011)

So I am now Dark elf level 7 dual casting,having fun beating these man with weapons without doing too much, Got a overflip by an ogre, sky high and met a guy who took an arrow to the knee


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2011)

I am rogue for life. Imagine if this was multiplayer it would be amazing. My stealth ass invisible to the mages and warriors, then I will kill your ass with a 3000 damage backstab or a couple arrows from afar

ROGUE 4 LIFE


----------



## Herekic (Dec 24, 2011)

Goova said:


> I am rogue for life. Imagine if this was multiplayer it would be amazing. My stealth ass invisible to the mages and warriors, then I will kill your ass with a 3000 damage backstab or a couple arrows from afar
> 
> ROGUE 4 LIFE





At least you'd try before my mage's detect life spell locates you and I throw fire into your face non-stop while you are stuck stunned in one place

And in between I can summon a pair of dremora lords and switch back to my flames before the lock is over(have tested this)


mages are hax as crap


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2011)

which is why i mention using arrows from afar. nothing you can do when im hundreds of yards away and hitting you for like 500 damage an arrow easily. Backstab is for melee


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

Shadowstep

/wrong game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2011)

i wish, best move ever made


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 25, 2011)

^ That has to be t-shirt or something


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2011)

Out of all the things that could have came out immortalized from this game, arrow to the knee takes it. Idk human race, I just don't know.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah. T-shirt on J!nx. I totally want it.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey, how does the PS3 version compare to the PC and XBOX360 one?


----------



## Herekic (Dec 25, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Hey, how does the PS3 version compare to the PC and XBOX360 one?





Pretty much the exact same thing. just minor graphical differences you'd be unlikely to even notice.


however 360(the one I have) and ps3 are both technically inferior to PC version for 3 reasons:

lack of console commands(which can add loads of fun)

The mouse is really useful in alot of situations that a controller can't really compare to

and the biggest one, the console versions do not have access to the ES series's legendary modding community. there is likely going to be tons of awesome mods being released in a few months, and us console gaming peasants will be totally shut out of it


----------



## Adagio (Dec 25, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Hey, how does the PS3 version compare to the PC and XBOX360 one?



Huge waste of money because of the lag issues. Don't bother buying the PS3 version at all. 

The likelihood of Bethesda ever fixing that problem is quite slim.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 25, 2011)

That bad, huh? Well, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 25, 2011)

If you aren't limited to consoles get the PC version. The requirements are not high at all, most mid range computers can run the game quite decently and the added advantage of community patches and mods far outstrips anything a console version could offer.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, I'm using a GeForce 8800 GT, so I don't think I'll be able to run it.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 25, 2011)

I know people with shitty ?350 range laptops running the game on Low/Medium. 

The 8800 is quite old but I still think you could manage. 

Another reason why you'd want the PC version:
[YOUTUBE]Od-b82jxj4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 25, 2011)

you can still run on that 8800 GT(with medium textures even), but on low resolutions for better results.


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Well, I'm using a GeForce 8800 GT, so I don't think I'll be able to run it.



You'll be able to run the game at medium or low graphical settings.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 25, 2011)

Just got this game today, and I'm absolutely in love with it!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 25, 2011)

Would you make me a sandwich?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 25, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Hey, how does the PS3 version compare to the PC and XBOX360 one?



Stay the hell away from the PS3 version!!! Trust me! 

If you can, get the PC version. It will keep you playing the game longer than any of the console users thanks to mods rolling out almost daily (and the probability of really awesome mods coming out soon). If you can't get the PC version, get the Xbox360 version. PS3 is not worth it for shit since Bethesda apparently doesn't give a damn that our save files grow to beyond 14MB


----------



## Okokami (Dec 25, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Well, I'm using a GeForce 8800 GT, so I don't think I'll be able to run it.



I've been running Skyrim on a Radeon HD 5450 no problems so far (When I lasted played Oblivion on my old pc the loading times and lag was horrendous and unplayable, practically anything is a godsend compared to that now)


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, thanks guys. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 26, 2011)

I just started up a new game randomly with a thief character and started murdering everyone in Riverwood. The only people I spared was the couple at the Riverwood Trader. Lol. 

Just curious though. Is it possible to kill everyone in your path and still play the main story 'properly'? Like how do u get vendor access in towns when guards will be after you and all that.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 26, 2011)

You can't kill everyone. Certain NPCs are marked as essential meaning that they are immortal because killing them would fuck up people's game because apparently people don't think about that stuff before going on a murderous rampage.

As for your other question, I think you either wait for your bounty to fade off (I don't know if that's possible), pay the fine or go to jail. 

If you are with the Thieves Guild you can pay a little extra and none of your stolen items are taken. If you are the Thane certain minor crimes will be ignored by the guards of that particular Hold.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 26, 2011)

I havnt played skyrim for a week or 2. Just suddenly got bored w/ it, w/o even having completed the MQ.

I'll get back to it eventually, but for now ive gone back to FONV. And yeh, the essential marking can be a pain in the ass. I completed the civil war quest line, siding w/ the empire, and there are -still- essential marked npc's in the leftover stormcloak camps.. so that kind of breaks what little immersion i had with that particular quest.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 26, 2011)

To be honest I've felt more immersed in the smaller side quests compared to the civil war or sometimes even the main quest line.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

Should I join the Stormcloaks, or the Imperials?


----------



## Adagio (Dec 26, 2011)

The only reason you'd want to join the Stormcloaks is if you're roleplaying as a racist Nord.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

...

Imperials it is then! 

Can you progress the story while remaining neutral?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 26, 2011)

I have been chopping wood, to get gold, I can't use petty gem stones to echant my daggers erk.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> ...
> 
> Imperials it is then!
> 
> Can you progress the story while remaining neutral?



Yes the main quest and almost every other quest can be done neutrally.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2011)

Chopping wood doesn't make you a lot of money. And I'm guessing your petty soul gems don't actually, you know, have a petty soul in them.

If your soul gem has a soul, it'll show it like this: Petty Soulgem (Petty)


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 26, 2011)

What's the fastest way to make gold with echanting and daggers


----------



## Jesus (Dec 26, 2011)

You shouldn't enchant with the smaller gems anyway, outside of leveling purposes. Keep the petty ones for recharging your weapon.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

So... I walk into a bar and some chick with this huge sword rushes me immediately. I conquer her in combat and no every continues as normal... _is_ this normal?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> What's the fastest way to make gold with echanting and daggers


Leveling Smithing/Enchanting side-by-side.

Pre-requisite: have a large number of filled soulgems

1. Get the Warrior Stone
2. Buy lots and lots of Iron Ore, then bars, then leather
3. Craft iron daggers until you run out of money
4. Load up your daggers in a container/companion until you can quick travel, then get the mage stone
5. Enchant the iron daggers with the most valuable enchant (Banish, Paralyze, Turn Undead, Absorb Stam/Magick/Health)
6. Sell them at a vendor



Jesus said:


> You shouldn't enchant with the smaller gems anyway, outside of leveling purposes. Keep the petty ones for recharging your weapon.



Or just get the Black Star + a weapon with soul trap.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2011)

If you want to use an exploit to level-up smithing/enchanting or just get a lot of gear/soulgems/pots for free, use the invisible chest in Dawnstar.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 26, 2011)

There is also a similar chest in Whiterun. Look it up on youtube for instructions on how to access it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2011)

Whiterun chest is way more of a hassle to get to and then reset, though.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks I found the Dawnstar one, now I can go and kill that Annoying wood elf,that gets in my way everytime chopping wood.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> So... I walk into a bar and some chick with this huge sword rushes me immediately. I conquer her in combat and no every continues as normal... _is_ this normal?



Yes, I killed her and got money from her will when I walked out the door via courier.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2011)

I should probably get both of those, since I'm like level 45.

Do they scale and cap somewhere or just keep scaling?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

Does bounty hunting ever pay more than 100 coin?


----------



## FFLN (Dec 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Does bounty hunting ever pay more than 100 coin?



I think they pay more for dragons, or I may be recalling that incorrectly. I've stopped asking for them though since they really aren't worth the hassle.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been doing a couple for the experience. The gold isn't a bad incentive either.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 26, 2011)

Where to get fortfying echanting and smithing potions?  And get the some health boost on armours


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2011)

I killed a silver dragon while being chased by 2 Giants and a Mammoth... after killing them I can't find the dead Dragon's body to loot.

 I want my dragon bone and scales.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

There's an infinite amount of them anyways and you don't need many. Suck it up.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 26, 2011)

So far I'm only a lowly level 6, and I'm just trying to go through dungeons and bandit camps right now before I have to face that first dragon. I haven't done much with the levels outside of combat but at this point I'm just trying to collect soul gems so that I can start enchanting.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> There's an infinite amount of them anyways and you don't need many. Suck it up.



I want to claim my *PRIZE*.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

Jacob was Kaidan in disguise.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2011)

So I'm jumped by a troll and it gets caught behind a boulder. I leveled up twice just shooting it over and over again with arrows before it finally got free and I put it down.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've been doing a couple for the experience. The gold isn't a bad incentive either.



Except it's only 100 gold.

The best part about bounty hunting is just raiding all the dead bodies then selling the loot.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

"If you're having adventure problems then I feel bad for you son, I dodged 99 arrows, but my knee took 1. #Skyrim @Bethblog @therealcliffyb"

Bwuahaha.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 27, 2011)

level 57

90 conjuration
98 stealth
100 pickpocket
100 smithing
50-ish restoration (fuck you spells, i have heaps of fantastic potions hotkeyed)
87 alchemy (TAKES FUCKING AGES)
the rest is like 50-70 ish save for a few i don't care about

stealth is amazing
i cleared an entire dungeon by using the blade of woe and the stealth perk that lets you roll + silence perk including the boss

the 30x damage multiplier kicks ass


currently doing the companions quests... thinking about making a new character and doing every quest but the main quest until i finished them all, then i'm going to crush alduin like a wet biscuit

maybe


ancient dragons hurt.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2011)

I must definitely try a stealth character, never really liked them in the previous games but here they sound incredible.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 27, 2011)

Any idea how many Louise duplicates there are in the game. I saw one Louise at riften riding frost and then I saw another stuck in the ground at whiterun.

This guy is just all over the place.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe I should join the Thief Guild. I find I quite enjoy picking locks and stealing stuff. 

But then again, should I attempt seeing as how I don't have any natural gifts due to being an Imperial?


----------



## Adagio (Dec 27, 2011)

Race attributes don't really change things much, you'd only feel the difference very early on in the game. You can pretty much do anything you want with any race as long as you keep training the skill.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Cool, cool. By the way, I slaughtered an entire camp of Imperial Soldiers for the lulz... could that possibly come back to bite me in the butt?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I must definitely try a stealth character, never really liked them in the previous games but here they sound incredible.


they were pretty good in oblivion but you'd have to get strong enchantments and zero weight boots (managed to get some, forgot where)

chameleon helped but if you go overboard with it you fuck up the game and might as well turn god mode on lol


Stunna said:


> Maybe I should join the Thief Guild. I find I quite enjoy picking locks and stealing stuff.
> 
> But then again, should I attempt seeing as how I don't have any natural gifts due to being an Imperial?


doesn't matter, i'm a nord and i started to use sneak later on in the game
in draughr dungeons, sneak whenever you can and sneak kill the sleeping draughr, it levels up your sneak skill much faster

also thieves guild is good if you need to sell stolen loot for easy cash when you're a new character, later on i just get a lot of speech and get the perk that lets me sell stolen goods to normal npcs (you have to unlock another that allows you to sell ANY type of item to any npc so that's a double awesome bonus right there)


Adagio said:


> Race attributes don't really change things much, you'd only feel the difference very early on in the game. You can pretty much do anything you want with any race as long as you keep training the skill.


kaijit hand to hand damage <3


Stunna said:


> Cool, cool. By the way, I slaughtered an entire camp of Imperial Soldiers for the lulz... could that possibly come back to bite me in the butt?


not really unless it tells you you got a bounty for it
shouldn't be a problem really

i got this nasty shit where i had to kill the emperor's cousin in solitude, so later on i stash my stolen items and went back, paid my bounty

then, a few game days later, i come back because i was moving from breezehome to the solitude house (seriously, walking there with 5k oz of loot was a BITCH) and suddenly i got fucking arrested again ;_; i decide they're full of shit and walk on, they attack me like mad
i enter the house, go into stealth mode, no guard dares to come inside
stash my shit, go outside, pay my bounty

then i went to the jarl and told her she's a dumb cunt for making me pay my bounty twice

well not really

i just stole everything she fucking owns.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 27, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> kaijit hand to hand damage <3



I was talking about the skill bonuses. The powers can make a decent difference I guess, like with Bretons.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 27, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> doesn't matter, i'm a nord and i started to use sneak later on in the game
> in draughr dungeons, sneak whenever you can and sneak kill the sleeping draughr, it levels up your sneak skill much faster



Cool tip.

I've just been levelling my sneak recently as I try to take out guys with my bow and arrows. Nearly levelled my two-hand to 100 but it's very overpowered given my level scaling right now.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 27, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I killed this girl by accident in whiterun, what should I do



Don't be shoddy. Hide the body.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Don't be shoddy. Hide the body.



I like this saying. And how do you accidentally kill a civilian? 

I could understand if it was a soldier. I was out and shot one twice in the back with an arrow 'cause I confused him for a bandit. I hid his body when I found there was an encampment nearby.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> level 57
> 
> 90 conjuration
> 98 stealth
> ...



How many points have you spent in pickpocketing?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 27, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> How many points have you spent in pickpocketing?


nearly all, tho i didn't pick the 4th and 5th light fingers upgrade

got me some great money on lower levels, not to mention i got a lot of speech levels when selling it all (i literally robbed entire villages dry, and took everything they had)


... well not everything
i did take EVERYTHING in whiterun because it was hilarious to see everyone wearing nothing but a loin cloth


----------



## Minko (Dec 27, 2011)

I actually enjoy there being a dragon or three behind every corner. They're really fun to fight. even though ancient dragons kick my butt without careful planning


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

I've ran into one non-plot related dragon. While trekking the Throat of the World a Frost Dragon jumped me when I approached a traveler.

I died.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2011)

Dragons are always tedious.

Always.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkpbZzs7a94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

All the subliminal messaging was more annoying than anything.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought he was serious until I saw Dragon Tales. Then I lost it.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 28, 2011)

I didn't realize people still used Linkin Park music in videos, I thought we got over that in 2008.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Skyrim copied crabs from other video games, true story.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 28, 2011)

He sure likes to piss people off 

I think people will hate that he put Linkin Park in there even though he did it on purpose because of its hate.


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2011)

Minko said:


> I actually enjoy there being a dragon or three behind every corner. They're really fun to fight. even though ancient dragons kick my butt without careful planning



Dont know what games you play to find these dragons even slightly interesting


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Considering no game in history has had an interesting dragon, it's not that hard to compete.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

The Dragon Aspects in Warcraft are interesting, at least in the books.


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Drakan was interesting and pretty fresh for its time. Forgotten now though.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh,   Krory.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> Considering no game in history has had an interesting dragon, it's not that hard to compete.



Just starting Divinity 2 and it seems to have interesting dragons - plus you can turn into one as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Divinity 2 is actually a pretty fun game, although that voice from the mind readings started to annoy me. As a tip read everyones mind EVERYONES MIND.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 28, 2011)

i only like paarthunax

i cannot kill that one dragon god damn it fucking fuck


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just improved my smithing to 100 just so I could forge armors for my armory 

Ebony

Dwarvan

Daedric

Dragon

Left


----------



## martryn (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't jump out the windows at that wizard place.  You can't reach back through, and it's a long way down.  

And the dragons in DnD are fucking awesome.  Always.  That's why it's called Dungeons and *Dragons*.  And the few dragons you fight in Baldur's Gate and Neverwinter Nights are also awesome.  And the dragon boss at the end of Shining Force was awesome.  And the dragons you fight in Breath of Fire III (haven't played the other games).


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 28, 2011)

haha nice

that's actually the very first skill i max out, since getting/improving armor gives you fairly easy hax defense on lower levels and lasts till like level 35-ish

i favor light armor, deadric and ebony look amazing (glass does too, fuck yeah at least one light armor looks good -_-) but the speed decrease and shit really bum me out + stealth is shit if you got full heavy armor on


>smithing
>blocking
>sneak
>pickpocket
>one handed
>disregard others until necessary or maxed out primary skills

also i can't make hero/draughr items at the skyforge, but i have 100  skill and all light armor + dragon armor perk... the fuck is this the  fuck is that.gif

currently trying to do some enchanting... getting levels is pretty slow nowadays, mercy. sometimes i wish i had invested in alchemy instead of smithing since it gets you insane amounts of profit (per 1k invested, 1k+ in return atm, not even using more than 3 perks lol)
also i wish i had some enchanting perks  fortifications on my armors i've been saving since 40 levels ago will have to wait until i get them all

sigh

guess i gotta make a new char and invest in those perks, get the skills to 100 and see what i can do... i saved the emperor clothing because fuck yeah i'm going to be a mad emperor mage. with an executioner hat. or the ones that i got from the dark brotherhood quest

...

i shall name my new char... "Pelagius"

then i'll kill people
everyone
come at me, and fear me at the same time you imperial cocks


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 28, 2011)

I own the 360 version 

I might give the pc version a go.... I have a 9300 gs 512 mb video card could I get a stable frame rate? I don't care how well it looks however.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is heavy dragon armor so ugly?  Does the light version look better?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 28, 2011)

not really

i was kind of disappointed when i saw both version, they look pretty shitty in comparison to glass, daedric, ebony


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 28, 2011)

DLCs cant come soon enough

I only have the Dark Brotherhood questline and Dragon Priests left until i am done with the non-radiant stuff


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to add more of these armory dolls in my house. What do?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-wZh4FyrWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eHav (Dec 28, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkpbZzs7a94[/YOUTUBE]



just saw this  pretty good


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there a way to reduce the lighting in Hjerim? its too fucking bright.


----------



## Okokami (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you have the realistic lighting mod? Dunno if it works in houses as im currently trying to play a character than doesn't like them but it might help.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate it when foes run away, you pursue, and get caught in a trap.

I was chasing one mage and he led me into a room with five more. They proceeded to roast me with lightning and fire before I had a chance.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys.. I can't unhear this from the main theme. 

FUS RO DAH
PRAISE THE LORD
FUCKING COOL
OH MY GOD
ME GUSTA


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Guys.. I can't unhear this from the main theme.
> 
> FUS RO DAH
> PRAISE THE LORD
> ...



You aren't alone. I can't unhear it either


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Guys.. I can't unhear this from the main theme.
> 
> FUS RO DAH
> PRAISE THE LORD
> ...



It is a pretty awesome theme.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2011)

what the fuck is this shit!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAf8-3HjN6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 29, 2011)

>buy every house save for hjerim
>don't like windhelm
>decide to start blood on the ice quest after hearing the house has lots of containers etc
>quest bugged
>because i sided with the imperial army
>jorleif is a cunt and doesn't advance shit when i try t to buy it
>quest never even started
>find huge workaround
>manage to buy house + upgrades
>enter house, erection and dripping precum
>mist everywhere
>weird, extremely bright lighting effects
>half of the shield/weapon racks can't be used
>others actually EAT the item i place on them
>bone fragments remain in some areas
>InvestigateInvestigateTargets everywhere
>FUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOU YOU FUCKING DUMB PIECES OF FUCKING SHIT FUCK GIVE ME THE FUCKING HOUSE I CRAVED FOR FUCKS SAKES WHY WOULD YOU FUCK THIS MOST IMPORTANT HOUSE UP WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU DUMB MOTHERFUCKERS

i am so, so angry

i fucking want this construction kit to come out right now so some PC wizard can fix this shit and upload it in the form of an esp file or patch

also, i'm looking for a mod that places an apothecary sack thing on every alchemy table, because that's really neat.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 29, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> what the fuck is this shit!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

I managed to single handily kill a dragon, only to immediately get attacked and killed by some green spirit that leaped out of it's body!! WHAT THE HELL.

Return to same area. Dragon respawns. 

Kill it again. Don't die.

/successkid


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 29, 2011)

Had my first encounter with a giant. 

I'm still feeling the bruises from the ass-whooping I got.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2011)

Giants are douchebags. When do you become strong enough that they can't OHKO you?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Giants are douchebags. When do you become strong enough that they can't OHKO you?



I believe around level 30 or so. I'm currently at level 64, and Giants are still heavy hitters, but I can kill them pretty easily with about 10 fireballs.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 29, 2011)

i shield bash + sword combo giants to death with incredible ease even before i got the 5x shield bash damage perk
have done so at level 35-ish actually

i don't know why you think they're hard

i gotta admit that by that point i had 300+ hp but shut up


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2011)

Snipe a giant.  2 arrows.  And because they're 800 feet tall, I can do it from 8 miles away.


----------



## Twinsen (Dec 29, 2011)

Dunno if this has been posted already but..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTUFauedy0Q[/YOUTUBE]

Ahahaha!


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 29, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Dunno if this has been posted already but..


----------



## Twinsen (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh the joys of having the game on PC


----------



## Zoan Marco (Dec 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2Lvnvb7rsU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I actually laughed really hard at this.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 29, 2011)

Finally finished the main quest, level 54.


----------



## Ech?ux (Dec 30, 2011)

I wish my computer could run this game well. 

Then again, my freaking PS3 can't even run this game well.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2011)

My cousins have the game but I can't really play it because their TV quality is piss poor and everything on the screen comes in a purple blur.


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> I wish my computer could run this game well.
> 
> Then again, my freaking PS3 can't even run this game well.



What are you computer specs? 



S.A.F said:


> My cousins have the game but I can't really play it because their TV quality is piss poor and everything on the screen comes in a purple blur.



That sucks.


----------



## Ech?ux (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't really know them. My friend built it for me and it runs some games pretty well, I've been playing Battlefront II, Republic Commando, Terraria, Left 4 Dead 2, and TF2 all just fine with minimal lagging. But I don't think my PC could handle it. And I'm not tech-savvy enough to know how to check the specs.


----------



## Minko (Dec 30, 2011)

Rios said:


> Dont know what games you play to find these dragons even slightly interesting


Dragon Age: Origins 

Has anyone played a full-blown mage yet? Is it fun?


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

It's pretty easy to find out what specs you have.

Press start, right-click on My Computer.  It'll bring up some information on your computer including the amount of RAM and the CPU you have, note the CPU and RAM.  Then click on Device Manager, it should be to the left.  Click on Display Adapters and note down what it says.  Post everything you wrote here.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

There's sites you can check your specs compared to minimum and suggested specs of a game. YouGamer.com is the one I know of most. Though of course, there's some cases where the site won't pick up on certain factors. Like my netbook has this whole high-performance hybrid graphics thing that the site won't recognize, even if turned on, which makes some major difference.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

My laptop has the hybrid graphics too. I don't think it picks up on it because it doesn't actually activate until you play something.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, something to that nature. No matter.


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a pretty useful site, won't ever need it but  I now know where to spend non-tech savy people to when they want to know if they can run a game on their PC.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm still pretty far from tech-savvy when it comes to computer specs - it was the site my brother always sent me to to help figure out if I could play a game and it's been accurate aside from what I mentioned (not picking up the hybrid graphics, for reasons as Gnome mentioned). So yeah, pretty helpful.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

Dunno if this was posted yet buuut......

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSDfxde8fSg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2011)

Me and my Horse took on two dragons. 
We Won. 
I feel like I just had sex. 

That is all. 

Also love that video.


----------



## Twinsen (Dec 30, 2011)

Guys, I need some help here. I'm trying to increase my alchemy to make better fortify enchanting potions, when I first tried to make one my alchemy was at around 36 and I could only make 9% increase enchant potions, but after leveling my alchemy to 56 it can still only make 9% potions?? Do you need some sort of alchemy perks to increase the % value or what?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 30, 2011)

The World said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet buuut......
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSDfxde8fSg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2011)

> "I used to sleep but then I took a Skyrim to the PS3"



I read that online. First time I actually laughed about an 'arrow to the knee' variation.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 30, 2011)

So I did this ring of sircine quest and it said something about skinning Sniddis. Here I was thinking that it will give me an alternate werewolf skin but nope.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I read that online. First time I actually laughed about an 'arrow to the knee' variation.


ps3

ps3?



ps3!?




Vino said:


> So I did this ring of sircine quest and it said something about skinning Sniddis. Here I was thinking that it will give me an alternate werewolf skin but nope.


hircine? lol yeah, well the armor is sorta useful... poison damage right? acts like a fire cloak?

god i love these dwemer ruins, some are incredibly massive
... then i visit blackreach (like 4 ruins led to blackreach, fuck wat)
fucking lol the dwemer city is bigger than all the major cities combined


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

been trying to get decent enchants, but fuck i didn't put perks anywhere (it's at 100 right now)
terrible shit, these enchants are absolutely useless 

so i tried to alchemy set -> create enchant potion > create new alchemy set stuff and god damn it it's going to take ages before i can make a good set

1st potion: 10% enchant
1st set: 11% alchemy
2nd potion: 11% enchant

...

yeah i think i'll drop this and use my 150k gold to find an alchemy set somewhere -_-


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> ps3
> 
> ps3?
> 
> ...



Yes?


----------



## Twinsen (Dec 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes?



I think he's referring to the problems the PS3 version has been having.

EDIT: Anyone that can provide help with my question on the last page? My alchemy is now at 60 and yet again the Fortify Enchanting potions only give 9%


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

not sure but i think that's a type of potion that doesn't improve much with normal skill
i'm at 100 alchemy and all i got was 11% maybe

you should get a few perks for alchemy, tho i didn't take the experimenter ones because i already knew what ingredient gave what

here's a little help for gaining mad alchemy skill, combine a giant's toe and wheat, the potion will be very valuable and your skill will increase greatly with each potion you create


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Man f*ck Lydia. Seriously. If I get killed one more time because she _doesn't move out of my way in narrow passages_ I'm gonna break my 360.


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2011)

Do you absolutely need a companion though? I am pretty sure the game is playable on the highest difficulty just fine if you are alone.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Just nice to have someone to carry extra weight. And when the AI isn't making her do stupid stuff like that she's helpful in taking down mobs.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

if you have a billion potions, a high level, the highest armor rating, a fine set of enchantments and if you are a probability manipulator, then yes, sure


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

I have none of that. I'm only level 15, lol.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> I think he's referring to the problems the PS3 version has been having.



Ah I see. 

Then yes, that's true, though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 30, 2011)

The real trick to having a mule is Kill NPC put all crap in body, raise from dead.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, for sixty seconds.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

steed stone + thieves guild armor + back-up fortify carry weight potion (100 alch + several perks) + several stamina upgrades (i have 300 stamina)

i can enter two dungeons and take anything from everywhere
or a full medium dwemer ruin's contents

i haven't used a companion save for that one time where i needed to move 6k+ oz (or whatever) of shit from breezehome to proudspire manor

proudspire manor was such a letdown, 32k for that? god damn, hjerim is way better and cheaper

breezehome's incredibly close to my fast travel spawn point

these two houses are the best  i also really like that satchel thing on the alchemy table, too bad none of the other houses have it

wwwwwait...

>pc gaming master race perk
>mods
>yes.mp4


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't find the post because it's far back, but this is a message to Vino: I don't see why I should refrain to say this game is bad, if I so desire.

This is not the Skyrim FC and all Skyrim related comments are allowed.

So if anyone else states that the flaws make this game shit, don't lynch the guy like a group of religious men.

I don't have more to say aside from the fact that the problems the PS3 version has aren't worth the trouble for a PS3 owner that is just a little interested.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

i think he said that because you were like "oh i bought this, sounds neat" at first only to make a 180 straight to "baww it sucks" because someone told you about the bugs

tbh there really aren't many game-breaking bugs out there, and the only huge bug i've encountered from level 1 to level 61 would be the hjerim/blood on the ice bug, and even that one is a bug i could have avoided
i admit that the whole framerate/savegames bug is really annoying and destroys your gaming experience  thank fuck i got it for pc (originally planned to get it for the ps3 but then decided against it)

nah, it's not the skyrim fc, you're right
but when you enter a thread full of people that actually appreciate the game and then start talking about how you bought it then asked your money back... you shouldn't think that they'll agree with you either

btw, the patch should be installed automatically, just like any other game update (at least i think so)

also, visiting the wiki or uesp would have gotten you far, they offer workarounds, advice and tips on how to avoid the bugs for pc, xbox and ps3






guys
i'm so horny for the new naruto game
slap me in the face and shout "you dumb fucker it'll be another 3 months till it's released"
oh god do it before i-


----------



## Nello (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, for sixty seconds.



If you have 100 conjuration you can raise them permanently 
And have 2 of them at the same time


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

Colonello said:


> If you have 100 conjuration you can raise them permanently
> And have 2 of them at the same time


but you gotta have a lot of perks in there 

tried a mage but god damn, i think i invested in the wrong perks or... i just suck at them, level 26 -> quit

shield bash is the greatest thing ever
STUN THAT FUCK
SLASH THAT FUCK
STUN HIM

with 300 stamina and several perks, i'm bashing bosses to DEAAAAATHHHH


----------



## Nello (Dec 30, 2011)

Dual cast destruction spells + stagger perk > shield bash 
And with 100 enchantment you can also make 2 types of spell trees completely cost free, like destruction and conjuration. You can just spam firestorm and kill everyone in the area super fast, and conjuration gives you 2 permanent bodyguards in case someone sneaks up on you


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm apparently a vampire. People kept telling I look sick for a long time now but I thought it was just...game humour or some shit.

But now when day comes I get weak and now my eyes are red. I posted way back that I wouldnt read any guides and shit but I need help now, lol. Its bad cuz...I cant regen health nor stamina after fights during the day! Yeah I can wait until night but I like daytime :/


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

Colonello said:


> Dual cast destruction spells + stagger perk > shield bash
> And with 100 enchantment you can also make 2 types of spell trees completely cost free, like destruction and conjuration. You can just spam firestorm and kill everyone in the area super fast, and conjuration gives you 2 permanent bodyguards in case someone sneaks up on you


damn, i totally forgot about those  maybe i'll try to get some levels on my mage and unlock those bad boys, aye


jaknblak said:


> I'm apparently a vampire. People kept telling I look sick for a long time now but I thought it was just...game humour or some shit.
> 
> But now when day comes I get weak and now my eyes are red. I posted way back that I wouldnt read any guides and shit but I need help now, lol. Its bad cuz...I cant regen health nor stamina after fights during the day! Yeah I can wait until night but I like daytime :/


one way is to become a werewolf in the companions quest line (should be the second "quest", they're really short tho), and if you want, to cure yourself of your beast blood in the final mission of the companions

for me, there is no cure  i'm a werewolf but thought i could cure it later, turns out i can't... i can only cure myself at one point and it's at the ending of that quest lol

there are other ways to cure it, i'll go fetch some for you if i can find them and then i'll post them here


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

from  uesp



> Visit any inn. They will send you to Morthal to speak to a man named Falion. From there the quest Rising at Dawn will begin. You can also cure your Vampirism by becoming a werewolf within the Companions faction. However, once you contract Lycanthropy you gain a 100% resistance to disease and cannot be re-infected with _Sanguinare Vampiris_. You can, however, become a vampire again if you cure your lycanthropy.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Wait, what?! People have been telling me I look sick too!! 

Man, I was afraid something was gonna happen when I saw all those vampire people in the "Hitting the Books" cave. How did I contract it?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

could be something else like rockjoint, go to the magic screen and search for active effects
check every effect and it'll tell you what exactly is causing it

also, the alchemy NPC in whiterun will tell you you look sick no matter what, so don't rely on her as a doctor

just rob her shop

edit: if you haven't reached stage 4 vampirism, use a cure disease potion and you'll be cured


----------



## Twinsen (Dec 30, 2011)

Rios said:


> Do you absolutely need a companion though? I am pretty sure the game is playable on the highest difficulty just fine if you are alone.



Not really, I've pretty much played through the whole game alone as a stealth archer, but the again my method is to avoid direct combat alltogether and sneak kill everyone, so if you're playing as a melee fighter or a mage you might want to have a companion. And personally I've hardly ever had problems with over-encumbrance either.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Ahhhh it was just Bone Break Fever.


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2011)

Or a Knee to the Arrow sickness.


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

Rios said:


> Or a Knee to the Arrow sickness.



The worst sickness that one can have.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

>Knee to the Arrow

I see what you did there.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 30, 2011)

Being a werewolf is awesome 
You can't get poisoned,don't lose stamina,Your beast form allows you to slaughter entire towns without gaining a bounty because they don't know who you are, and you can carry more stuff.

The only real downside is that you can only transform once per day but I hear that can be upgraded.

I'm starting on the Dark Brotherhood questline, I hope its as good as the Thieves guild questline


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2011)

you can't loot anything so the extra weight thing is pretty useless unless you jam your entire house in your inventory, transform, and carry it to some place... that's maybe 100 meters away from where you transformed

i don't see too many advantages save for using it in extreme situations (high level boss, while you don't have potions/magicka)

i'd love to get rid of it just so i can get the lover's bonus thing, combine it with the mage stone and increase my magic skills fast as fuck

derp


----------



## Adagio (Dec 30, 2011)

I must have used beast form maybe twice during my first playthrough and that was just to get somewhere fast because I hadn't discovered it yet.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 30, 2011)

im the only one pissed off with the dog companions in game?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Is dual-wielding swords a gameplay style anyone recommends? I'm liking these dual scimitars.


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Is dual-wielding swords a gameplay style anyone recommends? I'm liking these dual scimitars.



I suppose that if you get that Dragon Shout that increases you how fast you can attack dual-wielding would be pretty awesome but I've never tried it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 30, 2011)

Everyone is Solitude just attacked me. Great.
I hate being a vampire.


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

Kill them all.


----------



## Little Neko (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Is dual-wielding swords a gameplay style anyone recommends? I'm liking these dual scimitars.



Oh I use that fighting style. I just *love* my Blade Swords 



Eternal Goob said:


> I suppose that if you get that Dragon Shout that increases you how fast you can attack dual-wielding would be pretty awesome but I've never tried it.



Although I do have that shout, I never used it. Once your One-Handed skills gets high enough, most enemies won't be much of a deal anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Is it possible to get a Greybeard cloak? I completed my Dragonborn trials and I believe I deserve one.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Sure.

Kill them.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

...**


----------



## Little Neko (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Is it possible to get a Greybeard cloak? I completed my Dragonborn trials and I believe I deserve one.



Do you seriously wanna wear a cloak in which those smelly old farts have been walking around for decades?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

I was momentarily tempted.


----------



## Little Neko (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was momentarily tempted.



At least I'm happy with my Imperial Armor


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm happy with my Nocturnal armor
I feel like a superhero


----------



## Griever (Dec 30, 2011)

Just picked this game up today and I'm loving it. I haven't gotten that far into it yet, but so far i like the leveling system, how you have your normal point based system as well as your skills and spells leveling based on your usage of them, i find that really cool.


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Is dual-wielding swords a gameplay style anyone recommends? I'm liking these dual scimitars.



I duel wield and it is nuts. The perks allow you to hit for more damage and a whole load faster if you combine it with two swords that drain stamina so you can constantly power attack... then you are pretty much set. 







Has everyone seen this? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNDT7EInclo&feature=g-u&context=G2a052aaFUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Dec 31, 2011)

She's got a nice smile.. but does she have to smile so much.  It makes me feel awkward.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 31, 2011)

Being a stealth mage is so awesome, I kill bandits with sneak lightning chain.


----------



## Rios (Dec 31, 2011)

The Boss said:


> She's got a nice smile.. but does she have to smile so much.  It makes me feel awkward.



I hate it when they do that. Why would someone ever smile at me unless they have some hidden agenda D:


----------



## Little Neko (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm a Khajiit  What about you guys?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 31, 2011)

High Elf master race


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 31, 2011)

Little Neko said:


> I'm a Khajiit  What about you guys?


I wonder what I could plausibly be...

I had a strange thing happen to me recently in rorikstead.

Here I am using an opening shout attack against a dragon of all things and all of a sudden I get pulled aside by the most retarded guard in skyrim.  He of course gets all pissy with me for shouting in a city and the dragon uses the opportunity to kill me with a yol shout.  What really made me mad was the canned response of "Good glad we straightened that out". as my corpse falls to the ground in a burning heap.

I knew the nords were racist but fuck me.....not to mention the fact that this gaurd is in league with the dragons as well.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 31, 2011)

Same happened to me when I used the clear skies shout in whiterun because it was raining. Ungrateful bastards


----------



## Little Neko (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol my first visit at Riften I got abruptly interrupted by a dragon attack when I was talking to the fake guard who wanted to rip my money off.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Imperial. I heard they're good for beginners.

and people who suck at vidya gaymes


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 31, 2011)

Little Neko said:


> I'm a Khajiit  What about you guys?



Breton            .


----------



## The Boss (Dec 31, 2011)

I roll Imperial and someone called me a Nord.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 31, 2011)

If I enchant something then later I add points to the Enchanter perk will my armor stay the same enchanting percentage or will the percentage increase?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 31, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I'm happy with my Nocturnal armor
> I feel like a superhero



I feel like Batman when I wear my Nightingale Armor 



The Boss said:


> She's got a nice smile.. but does she have to smile so much.  It makes me feel awkward.



I know what you mean. 



Vino said:


> High Elf master race



Same here 

Hate the Thalmor, though. They tell me "You're a disgrace to the Altmer race", usually only to take an arrow to the knee be disintegrated or have my blade lodged in their throats.  



Adagio said:


> Same happened to me when I used the clear skies shout in whiterun because it was raining. Ungrateful bastards


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 31, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> If I enchant something then later I add points to the Enchanter perk will my armor stay the same enchanting percentage or will the percentage increase?



Bumping to first page.


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2011)

Little Neko said:


> I'm a Khajiit  What about you guys?



I'm a Dunmer, really liked their culture in Morrowind and thus decided to use them as my first character in every subsequent Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 31, 2011)

I've tried Nord sometimes, but I mainly stuck to Redguard. My main characters were Redguards in Morrowind and Oblivion.


----------



## Little Neko (Dec 31, 2011)

I never played Morrowind or Oblivion


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2011)

Little Neko said:


> I never played Morrowind or Oblivion



You should definitely give Morrowind a try, in many regards Skyrim is far superior but Morrowind's world is more interesting in my opinion.  The main quest is also fairly rewarding.  The graphics are a bit dated but it's still playable especially if you get it for the PC and can mod it.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 31, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Bumping to first page.


nope it won't
or shouldn't

besides, soul gems and armor be easy to get from the cold hands of a dead merchant
i mean
go buy new stuff when you need it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 31, 2011)

Little Neko said:


> I'm a Khajiit  What about you guys?


Imperial or beast races. I've done all the races once at least though.


----------



## Little Neko (Dec 31, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You should definitely give Morrowind a try, in many regards Skyrim is far superior but Morrowind's world is more interesting in my opinion.  The main quest is also fairly rewarding.  The graphics are a bit dated but it's still playable especially if you get it for the PC and can mod it.



But I only have a PS3


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2011)

Little Neko said:


> But I only have a PS3



Well, I'm sure that your computer could still run Morrowind unless it's pre-2001.  I remember using my uncle's really old computer to play Morrowind, it had an integrated GPU and a pretty bad CPU.  Morrowind ran fine after I lowered some of the graphical settings.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 31, 2011)

You know thinking back to Oblivion I realized that there is indeed a lore friendly answer as to why you can't use your full Sheogorath might in Cyrodiil. Martin sealed the Oblivion gates, preventing Daedra from entering the realm again the only way for you to make it back is to leave you vast Daedric power behind.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 31, 2011)

I blame this thread for discovering what CHIM meant. It messed around with my perception of ES lore.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, I'm sure that your computer could still run Morrowind unless it's pre-2001.  I remember using my uncle's really old computer to play Morrowind, it had an integrated GPU and a pretty bad CPU.  Morrowind ran fine after I lowered some of the graphical settings.



My computer runs on linux


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> My computer runs on linux



Well, if you get Wine you should be able to run Morrowind well enough.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, if you get Wine you should be able to run Morrowind well enough.



You persistent one 

But that means that Morrowind is really that light of a game?


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> You persistent one
> 
> But that means that Morrowind is really that light of a game?



Yes, it's a really old game.



> Windows ME/98 - 128 MB RAM Windows XP/2000 - 256 MB RAM, 500 MHz Intel Pentium III, Celeron, AMD Athlon or better processor, 8x CD/DVD-ROM Drive, 1 GB free hard disk space, DirectX 8.1 (included), 32 MB Direct3D compatible video card with 32-bit color support, DirectX 8.1 compatible driver, and Hardware Transform & Lighting support, DirectX 8.1 compatible sound card


----------



## Fran (Jan 1, 2012)

I am level 40 and I've barely explored a third of the map yet. With smithing/enchanting at a 100, everything dies in one hit even on Master difficulty setting. I'm bored. ;_;

I hope Riften shows me something new/challenging.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]L63OtWunwoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2012)

Fran said:


> I am level 40 and I've barely explored a third of the map yet. With smithing/enchanting at a 100, everything dies in one hit even on Master difficulty setting. I'm bored. ;_;
> 
> I hope Riften shows me something new/challenging.



You're probably asking for too much, once you start leveling up the right skills/perks the game takes a nosedive in difficulty.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Fran said:


> I am level 40 and I've barely explored a third of the map yet. With smithing/enchanting at a 100, everything dies in one hit even on Master difficulty setting. I'm bored. ;_;
> 
> I hope Riften shows me something new/challenging.



Wait


You haven't even discovered Riften yet?


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 1, 2012)

Nord, myself. The setting just seemed to cry out for it for my first character.



Adagio said:


> Same happened to me when I used the clear skies shout in whiterun because it was raining. Ungrateful bastards



They're just jelly because you can clear the sky in Ten Seconds Flat! 

On the subject of werewolves, I've found disease immunity as a werewolf is not 100% foolproof. I've been one for most of my playthrough, but still contracted Bone Break Fever.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 1, 2012)

Ended up joining the Stormcloaks, but I'm not totally sure how to get to that island to kill that Ice Wraith. I guess in the meantime I'll just hunt down more bandit camps, that's just so much fun.


----------



## Rios (Jan 1, 2012)

I love swimming in heavy armor.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

I somehow knew I had to join the Imperial Legion


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 1, 2012)

/slits your throat.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Vino said:


> /slits your throat.



I shout you to death before you even attempt to


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 1, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> I shout you to death before you even attempt to


----------



## Light (Jan 1, 2012)

Skyrim is awesome


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Aww I feel bad for you  
Now I understand why you hate the Legion so much... 







































































they shot an arrow in your knee


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Ulfric is an asshole and a racist. Legion is the way to go.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Ulfric is an asshole and a racist. Legion is the way to go.





10char


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Ulfric is an asshole and a racist. Legion is the way to go.



They are the Thalmor's toadies..


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Bethesda never knew this would lead into an actual flame war


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 1, 2012)

For the Emperor! For the Empire!


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 1, 2012)

Proud Imperial!


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

I joined the Stormcloaks once...

...because I thought it was cool how they rape people for being different. REAL MEN, AMIRITE?


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Bethesda never knew this would lead into an actual flame war



Oh please, I'm sure that the devs at Bethesda picked sides and had an awesome cold war over the matter long before regular players started bitching about the issue.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> I shout you to death before you even attempt to



Ha Talos tried that, and he still got his throat cut.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh please, I'm sure that the devs at Bethesda picked sides and had an awesome cold war over the matter long before regular players started bitching about the issue.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Every NPC you kill stays dead, right? So I guess I shouldn't kill shopkeeps just to loot their stores?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 1, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Aww I feel bad for you
> Now I understand why you hate the Legion so much...
> 
> 
> ...



That wasn't my knee :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2012)

You can It's not like you need to sell things anyway.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> You can It's not like you need to sell things anyway.



Or buy them.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Every NPC you kill stays dead, right? So I guess I shouldn't kill shopkeeps just to loot their stores?



I think it's rather useful to keep them alive as you can sell off your junk there and they occasionally get rare items to sell (e.g. the Whiterun general store can sell Ebony ingots at times, which are used to make Daedric armor/weapons).


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm forty hours in one character and 20 in another but I really want to uninstall the game on my PS3 and then start again without updating. Do you guys think it'll be worth it? I'd lose my save data, but I'd gain basic V1 Skyrim.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Are these dungeons supposed to be this dark, or is it my television? I find myself casting Candlelight quite often.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 1, 2012)

It's your television.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Now I've gotta figure out how to brighten this thing. It's new and I don't know jack-squat.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Whoa, theres a point to the spell candlelight?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't have much issue with darkness and i keep it on default.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 1, 2012)

Check the contrast first. Mess with the contrast a bit then alter the brightness of the game. (Does the game have brightness level adjustment? I don't remember)


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Well there's also an issue with my game. The borders have been trimmed down a bit so I can't really see the upper compass bar (or whatever it's called), the inventory notifications in the upper left corner, the amount of lockpicks left when lockpicking, etc. The weird thing is that I tried changing my TV's ratio and stuff, but no luck


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I'm forty hours in one character and 20 in another but I really want to uninstall the game on my PS3 and then start again without updating. Do you guys think it'll be worth it? I'd lose my save data, but I'd gain basic V1 Skyrim.



Why is Skryim without the patches, on PS3, more appealing and what problems are you currently having?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Are these dungeons supposed to be this dark, or is it my television? I find myself casting Candlelight quite often.



I think theyit's are supposed to be somewhat dark, yes, maybe because these are *dungeons*?
anyways I'm a Khajiit, so I use the night eye ability instead


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why is Skryim without the patches, on PS3, more appealing and what problems are you currently having?



1.3 update on the PS3 severely broke the game for some people. For myself it's more aesthetic glitches that bother me. Like just a flat easter-blue color in place of some textures that worsens the longer you play (grass, water, etc) and some bad pop-ins. As well as some slow-downs and odd glitches with pulling weapons out quickly when they're on the D-Pad(quick inventory). So just those things put together can be irritating. 

The blank-slate version of the game, the 1.1 version didn't have any of these problems at all. And Most of the game I played on 1.1.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2012)

Then go ahead and re-install Skyrim, won't be a big loss anyways.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVABQuSAm1s&feature=BFa&list=PL4F60D7CF3925C93B&lf=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 1, 2012)

40 hours is a fairly big loss to someone who doesn't play religiously like most people D:

But I think I'll do it anyways. I'll be holding onto the game for a while anyways.


----------



## Rios (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Every NPC you kill stays dead, right? So I guess I shouldn't kill shopkeeps just to loot their stores?



Most of them just kneel before you and respawn several moments later. So lame.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 2, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> 40 hours is a fairly big loss to someone who doesn't play religiously like most people D:
> 
> But I think I'll do it anyways. I'll be holding onto the game for a while anyways.



Why don't you back up your save file to a USB or something? You can always put it back onto your PS3 hard-drive after additional patches have been released and the issues you're bothered with are fixed.


----------



## Twinsen (Jan 2, 2012)

Decided to take a small trip to Cyrodiil


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Rios said:


> Most of them just kneel before you and respawn several moments later. So lame.


Just important ones for quests.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 2, 2012)

Level 37 Daedric Armor  Echanted and max out, what quest is the best?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 2, 2012)

How does one enchant shit? I want to level up but not destroy valuable stuff on the way.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Why would you need to keep "valuable stuff"? You get so many bullshit enchanted items it's ridiculous, not to mention the easy influx of cash.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Vino said:


> How does one enchant shit? I want to level up but not destroy valuable stuff on the way.





> An enchanted item from which to learn a new enchantment or an already learned enchantment.
> An item (weapon, armor, clothing, jewellery) that is not enchanted that you wish to enchant.
> A soul gem with a soul trapped in it.
> Access to an Arcane Enchanter.





> Disenchant an enchanted item with the Arcane Enchanter to learn its enchantment permanently.
> The enchanted item is destroyed when you disenchant it.
> You will only learn the effect, the magnitude is unimportant.





> Use an Arcane Enchanter.
> Select the item you wish to enchant.
> Select the enchantment you wish to apply.
> Select the soul gem you wish to use. The type of soul gem and your skill affects the amount of charges on a weapon or quality of the enchant on apparel, see Effect Charges and Strength for a detailed description.
> ...





If you don't want to destroy valuable items try and find an item with a weaker effect.  In any case you can make even better stuff with 100 enchantment than most things you can find.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 2, 2012)

I got Illusion and Smithing and Echanting max out  100 when I was crafing
Keep spamming muffle while i was running around and my speech went up aswellxxxxx


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 2, 2012)

Even if you do destroy stuff that is valuable at the time it is worth it for lvl 100 enchant.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

I've never occupied myself with Alchemy or Enchanting.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 2, 2012)

My companion died against mages in a fort, what companion can die in a batlle?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> My companion died against mages in a fort, what companion can die in a batlle?



Housecarls and mostly NPCs from side quests.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 2, 2012)

Mjoll is essential she never dies
From what I've seen everyone else becomes killable after their personal quests.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Seeing over a 200 million armor rating is downright fucking hilarious.

EDIT: Correction. That's just the breastplate.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 2, 2012)

Darkbrother hood sended an assasin to kill me, I killed him, so I can't join anymore?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> I've never occupied myself with Alchemy or Enchanting.


Alchemy and Enchanting can prove to be quite useful if you stick with them.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Darkbrother hood sended an assasin to kill me, I killed him, so I can't join anymore?



Nope, you still can join the Dark Brotherhood. 



> You may also take the opportunity to destroy the organization by attacking the Dark Brotherhood representative, Astrid. This will initiate the quest Destroy the Dark Brotherhood! (This is the only chance you will get to destroy the dark brotherhood because after you join their/your members are otherwise unkillable.)
> 
> Killing a Dark Brotherhood Assassin holds no ramifications.
> 
> Source:


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

His Breastplate also has 989664329% faster Health and Stamina regen.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> His Breastplate also has 989664329% faster Health and Stamina regen.



Does he has the PC version? I bet it's just a mod.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope, this is the 360 version using Alchemy and Enchanting.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Nope, this is the 360 version using Alchemy and Enchanting.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

i keep laughing when i see the "burns the target for 15 points" next to the ridiculous stats


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

@ Lil' Neko 

That kinda op'd gear is achievable believe it or not.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Also now has a 1,187,597,184 bonus to carry weight.

Let's have some fun with math.

494,832,160 seconds on the soul trap enchantment.

That's 8,247,202 minutes.

137,453 hours.

5,727 days.

15.6 years.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

>hit opponent once
>leave
>opponent is confused
>opponent dies of old age
>could not find a soul gem large enough

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth, I missed you.

Why don't you love me anymore?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Use the amulet of Mara on him


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

who says i don't love you anymore


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

You ignore me.  Even Megan/halfhearted replied to my PM before your last confession of love! If Lily ever comes back before then, it would be the apocalypse.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

@Kenneth; Just read that quote in your sig.

What's the best thing you can do with your lips?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> You ignore me.  Even Megan/halfhearted replied to my PM before your last confession of love! If Lily ever comes back before then, it would be the apocalypse.


>was playing skyrim
>posted in same thread
>logged on maybe once a day tops
>didn't even rep people

BLATANT LIES AND SLANDER I WAS BUSY PLAYING A WONDERFUL GAME


Little Neko said:


> Just read that quote in your sig.
> 
> What's the best thing you can do with your lips?


depends on your gender and mindset really


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I will never join the Skyrim FC because I will never limit my use of Arrow In The Knee jokes.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> >was playing skyrim


Legit reason 


Kenneth said:


> depends on your gender and mindset really


Girl: Romantic kiss pek
Boy: Oral sex 


Krory said:


> I will never join the Skyrim FC because I will never limit my use of Arrow In The Knee jokes.



Oh, you can make then, but Elseweyr, not in Skyrim you see


----------



## Adagio (Jan 2, 2012)

Upgraded to 1.3.10 and its a charm. No complaints. 

Hopefully the CK will come out this month


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

This game pisses me off with how easy it is to get killed jumping off of something.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

It's easy if you don't pay attention, I guess. Or are just dumb.

But I've never managed to fall to my death aside from once by accident because I wasn't looking at where I was going while fighting a dragon.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I can tank being chomped on by a dragon, diced up by swords, mauled by bears and assortments of mythical beasts... but God forbid I fall more than five feet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't jump off a cliff?


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

You'd think people would be smart enough to NOT do that...

...but apparently not.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

'Cause I totally continue to do that intentionally.

Most definitely.


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 2, 2012)

Just because you can stab a bear to death doesn't make you a super human that can survive jumping off cliffs...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

The Dovahkiin's only weakness, drops greater than 5 feet.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> 'Cause I totally continue to do that intentionally.
> 
> Most definitely.



Either that or you suffered brain damage. You have to be pretty dumb to take a drop that would kill you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 2, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> The Dovahkiin's only weakness, drops greater than 5 feet.



Too bad s/he isn't Cliffborn


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Either that or you suffered brain damage. You have to be pretty dumb to take a drop that would kill you.



You must be pretty dumb to quote a post you obviously didn't read.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> Too bad s/he isn't Cliffborn




Being cliffborn would be too OP'd.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> You must be pretty dumb to quote a post you obviously didn't read.



Says the person who keeps falling to his death.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Tends to occasionally occur when mountain climbing, smartass. For the person dead-set on insulting my intelligence (for whatever reason), this seems to be a difficult concept for you to comprehend.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Well there's your mistake.

To climb means to go UP. Not down.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Well...yeah. Hence my complaint.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Only a choice few argue over cliffs in Skyrim and each of them is a dipshit, congrats guys


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

I hadn't posted intending to argue.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I can sympathize and empathize. It's frustrating that Bethesda makes you forget up from down, it happens to me all the time.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

apparently skyrim's cliffs are more dangerous than cyrodiil's mudcrabs

what madness


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

See.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> apparently skyrim's cliffs are more dangerous than cyrodiil's mudcrabs
> 
> what madness


Truth


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I admit, there's been many times I look down into the void and questioned, "I wonder if I step off of solid ground, would I fall?"

I see no reason why I couldn't just float.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> apparently skyrim's cliffs are more dangerous than cyrodiil's mudcrabs
> 
> what madness



I don't know, Kenneth.  Once a mudcrab killed me, sure I had litte hp left after killing a Golden Saint and didn't even see it sneak up on me but a kill is a kill.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't know, Kenneth.  Once a mudcrab killed me, sure I had litte hp left after killing a Golden Saint and didn't even see it sneak up on me but a kill is a kill.


the cliffs claimed the lives of eight brave men this month


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> the cliffs claimed the lives of eight brave men this month



Eight is nothing compared to the scores of people that have lost their lives to bloodlusted mudcrabs.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

all they ever did was fall at my feet
poor things
they just couldn't stand it when i used umbra

fuck crabs, cliffs is where it's at


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> all they ever did was fall at my feet
> poor things
> they just couldn't stand it when i used umbra
> 
> fuck crabs, cliffs is where it's at



Yeah, well crabs are way more awesome than cliffs.  There's even a mudcrab that has 10,000 gold and will buy stuff from you.  Has any cliff purchased shit from you?  No?  I thought so.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

i found a big chest with a lot of stuff including 3k gold in it in a cliff...

what has your crab ever done besides buy stuff
everyone buys stuff
your crab is not unique


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Cliffs are immortal, Mudcrabs are not.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> i found a big chest with a lot of stuff including 3k gold in it in a cliff...
> 
> what has your crab ever done besides buy stuff
> everyone buys stuff
> your crab is not unique



3k is nothing.

I once made close to a seven hundred thousand gold in an hour by selling stuff to the mudcrab.  No shop keeper can make me nearly that wealthy.  



> Cliffs are immortal, Mudcrabs are not.



Cliffs can't love you back.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Cliffs are immortal, Mudcrabs are not.


crabs also die after a few years, cliffs won't be gone for many millenia


Eternal Goob said:


> 3k is nothing.
> 
> I once made close to a seven hundred thousand gold in an hour by selling stuff to the mudcrab.  No shop keeper can make me nearly that wealthy.
> 
> ...


yes
yes they can

lucan valerus or whatever has 11k gold available for bartering after investing in his shop


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I propose a mudcrab carrying a cliff upon its back.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

it better be a mudcrab with a beard
it has to be a badass mudcrab


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> yes
> yes they can
> 
> lucan valerus or whatever has 11k gold available for bartering after investing in his shop



My crab didn't need me to invest in him, had I invested in him he would have likely had 50k gold available.  



Krory said:


> I propose a mudcrab carrying a cliff upon its back.



I can get behind this.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

>relying on bugs
>my cliff is always there and everywhere
>you need to go find your crab
>the crab is gay, leave the crab alone

also i haven't heard about this crab ever so i'm just saying you're a liar


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 2, 2012)

The next TES game will take place on the back of a mudcrab.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Thread needs Mudcrab fights.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g_g7uYFWYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> >relying on bugs
> >my cliff is always there and everywhere
> >you need to go find your crab
> >the crab is gay, leave the crab alone
> ...



>Bugs are awesome
>Your cliff wont' ever love you.
>Nope, I've set up a Mark spell right next to it and since it is stationary it's easy to find him.
>The crab is manly. 

You wound me Kenneth, I'm no liar.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> >Bugs are awesome
> >Your cliff wont' ever love you.
> >Nope, I've set up a Mark spell right next to it and since it is stationary it's easy to find him.
> >The crab is manly.
> ...


>morrowind
>we're talking about cyrodiil mudcrabs
>nope


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

ban eternal goob and his army of merchant mudcrab NPCs


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

There are no Cyrodill mudcrabs.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

> *Oblivion*, the fourth game in the Elder Scrolls series, is set within the province of Cyrodiil,


alright then


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> >morrowind
> >we're talking about cyrodiil mudcrabs
> >nope



Mudcrabs are the same everywhere.



Kenneth said:


> ban eternal goob and his army of merchant mudcrab NPCs



Ban Kenneth and his unloving cliffs.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

But mudcrabs IN Cyrodill are not Cyrodill mudcrabs.

They have migrated from Morrowind.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Mudcrabs are the same everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Ban Kenneth and his unloving cliffs.


the cyrodiil ones don't trade anything with you, they're incredibly useless
poor things
all they have is their reputation

no ban eternal goob and his silly mudcrabs from which i make fancy hats


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> the cyrodiil ones don't trade anything with you, they're incredibly useless
> poor things
> all they have is their reputation
> 
> no ban eternal goob and his silly mudcrabs from which i make fancy hats



They only trade with the Nerevarine, the CoC isn't badass enough to trade with them.

No, ban Kenneth and his silly cliffs that have no benefit.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They only trade with the Nerevarine, the CoC isn't badass enough to trade with them.
> 
> No, ban Kenneth and his silly cliffs that have no benefit.


i'm going to create a huge cliff npc that buys stuff and you'll have to deal with that

i called your ban first therefore you will be banned
i hope i'm not getting banned because i posted in a hou thread lol :|


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

> i'm going to create a huge cliff npc that buys stuff and you'll have to deal with that



Yeah, well I'm going to create a mudcrab that will eat cliffs and you can't do anything but watch as your precious cliffs disappear.



> i called your ban first therefore you will be banned



I paid Tamzo to put me on the "Do not ban list" so I can't be banned.  Bye bye Kenneth, it was fun talking with you.



> i hope i'm not getting banned because i posted in a hou thread lol :|



HOU threads are silly and amusing sometimes but most of the time they are poop tier.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They only trade with the Nerevarine, the CoC isn't badass enough to trade with them.



Yeah well, let's see that mudcrab sell things when he's drowning in cheese.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> Yeah well, let's see that mudcrab sell things when he's drowning in cheese.



Mudcrabs love eating cheese.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Mudcrabs love eating cheese.



But the cheese is made from mudcrab flesh. So the mudcrab is now a cannibal, and his business image is ruined.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Cannibals are very credible in Bethesda games, I've found.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Cannibals are very credible in Bethesda games, I've found.



Interesting. I'm doing that quest... not sure if want though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

The ring is pretty good.

Useless to my brother since his armor has about 800,000,000% stamina and health regeneration... but alas.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 2, 2012)

The Dragon Shout - "Become Ethereal" = No Falling Damage.


----------



## zinmodee (Jan 3, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim is a big and bold game for which you can spent countless hours. It is one of the most enjoyable game for me in many ways but its interface could be done much better.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 3, 2012)

zinmodee said:


> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim is a big and bold game for which you can spent countless hours. It is one of the most enjoyable game for me in many ways but its interface could be done much better.



I guess you have the PC version? Many PC users did complain about Skyrim's interface because it was the same as the console version left untouched.


----------



## Twinsen (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone noticed any problems with their weapon charge count? 
I just realised myself that my enchanted bow has way less charges than it should have, I just enchanted a new one with around 250 charges, I shot 10 arrows and the charge bar was like 1/3 depleted


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm having that same problem (360).


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2012)

I did notice one of my "newer" enchanted items getting depleted faster than the others.. but I'm not sure if it was a glitch or not.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

The enchantments on my brother's super-weapons doesn't deplete.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2012)

Your bro must be so cool.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Not anymore since the damage glitched to be around -200 million on his Daedric Sword.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not anymore since the damage glitched to be around -200 million on his Daedric Sword.



How the hell does that happen?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not anymore since the damage glitched to be around -200 million on his Daedric Sword.



So his sword... heals 200 million points?


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, but then ABSORBS 900 million health.

It's just getting confusing.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but then ABSORBS 900 million health.
> 
> It's just getting confusing.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jan 3, 2012)

So far I'm in the process of building Enchanting to make some 100% destruction cost reduction equipment for my mage character. I know I can hit 27% reduction per enchantment at 100 Enchanting and with fortify enchanting potions, but I'm beginning to wonder if I should grab some perks in Alchemy too, to make much stronger fortify enchanting potions. Then I'd amplify those by making some fortify alchemy gear, for a greater boost in the potions, and then pair destruction with another magic skill reduction like alteration or restoration for defensive purposes.

And then I can sit back and watch the world burn.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but then ABSORBS 900 million health.
> 
> It's just getting confusing.



I want to have such a ludicrous weapon now.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a sword that absorbs 15 health.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 3, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> So far I'm in the process of building Enchanting to make some 100% destruction cost reduction equipment for my mage character. I know I can hit 27% reduction per enchantment at 100 Enchanting and with fortify enchanting potions, but I'm beginning to wonder if I should grab some perks in Alchemy too, to make much stronger fortify enchanting potions. Then I'd amplify those by making some fortify alchemy gear, for a greater boost in the potions, and then pair destruction with another magic skill reduction like alteration or restoration for defensive purposes.
> 
> And then I can sit back and watch the world burn.



I'd go for restoration over alteration because you'd use healing spells far more often than the alteration ones, which can last for a long time with some perk investment.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw my friend make a sword out of thin air and summon an army of freaks today.
Yes I didnt know you could do shit like this in this game. 

Still....I refuse to read any guides about this game. I like finding out shit like this, lol.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 3, 2012)

This games is getting too easy ,I am battering everything with my womanly mace , these dragons should be made to be more challenging


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Not playing on Novice helps.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> This games is getting too easy ,I am battering everything with my womanly mace , these dragons should be made to be more challenging



The stronger you get the easier everything gets if you have been investing in the right perks.  ES games after Daggerfall have always been too easy after a certain level.


----------



## Twinsen (Jan 5, 2012)

I just had freakiest most disturbing thing happen to me in Skyrim.

You all know the mannequins you get to purchase to some houses? 
Well I had them in my Rift house Honeyside, and I went there to do some enchanting, so there they were standing in the opposite corner of the enchanting table and all was fine, even though they do look creepy even just there. So I started doing some enchanting, and out of the fucking blue, when I exited the enchanting menu one of the mannequins had somehow crept *right behind me!*

I swear to god I almost shat my pants and jumped so hard my monitor almost fell down.

Took a few screenshots.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Creepy shit




*Spoiler*: __ 




Have my alchemy set on hence being half naked.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

I have yet to purchase a house with mannequins...

How do you guys earn so much money?


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2012)

Twin, I definitely want to experience that.  Heard quite a few people being creep-ed out by it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Dude.

That is so fucking awesome.

I can't stop laughing. I love that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 5, 2012)

Twinsen said:


> I just had freakiest most disturbing thing happen to me in Skyrim.
> 
> You all know the mannequins you get to purchase to some houses?
> Well I had them in my Rift house Honeyside, and I went there to do some enchanting, so there they were standing in the opposite corner of the enchanting table and all was fine, even though they do look creepy even just there. So I started doing some enchanting, and out of the fucking blue, when I exited the enchanting menu one of the mannequins had somehow crept *right behind me!*
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-wZh4FyrWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2012)

That's hilarious


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2012)

Twinsen said:


> Have my alchemy set on hence being half naked.



Maybe that's the reason why it crept up on you. 

I've had something similar happen with my mannequins. They've never gotten that close before, but they have moved off of their stands. No footsteps either, so that adds to the creepiness factor.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I'm not going to buy a house with mannequins anymore 

Breezehome is quite cozy if you think about it...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2012)

I like living in Whiterun. Also, I'm saving my money for achievement whore reasons.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought Breezehome because I needed a place to store my junk. 

But I'm saving up for Vlindrell Hall ATM 

I hope it doesn't have mannequins


----------



## Twinsen (Jan 5, 2012)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-wZh4FyrWg[/YOUTUBE]





That's it I'm never going to houses with mannequins again


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 5, 2012)

I just went through an entire dungeon for a mask that improves stamina....

So many Death lords...luckily I had my bro draemora with me.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 5, 2012)

Jolly cooperation

Except he kills everything. Jolly domination.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 5, 2012)

So where else do I find these masks? I want em all.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

Vino said:


> So where else do I find these masks? I want em all.



Do you mean the ?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 5, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk7TZfQGCoQ[/YOUTUBE]



lmao


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 6, 2012)

I have almost 75 hours and I feel like I haven't done shit in the game. 

Currently working on quite a few skills. Just trying to get a lot of skills higher up in number. The only skills I haven't really done anything with are Illusion, Two-Handed, Pickpocket and Alteration. I only use Alteration to transmute Iron Ore up to Golden Ore so I can smelt them to level up Smithing much more quickly. Trying to get to 80 (currently at 68) so I can make myself some Ebony armor. Both myself and my partner have full Orcish (Flawless) armor. Except for my helm which is the Masque of Clavicus Vile and my shield which is the Shield of Solitude. Also using an Elven Sword (Flawless) and Elven Bow (Flawless). 

And to think, I get to leave my save file behind once I go back home on the 17th and I get to restart Skyrim on my PS3.


----------



## martryn (Jan 6, 2012)

I went through half the game wearing a Dragon Priest Mask without knowing that that's what it was until I found a second and drew the connection.  I was wondering when I'd come across one.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I have almost 75 hours and I feel like I haven't done shit in the game.
> 
> Currently working on quite a few skills. Just trying to get a lot of skills higher up in number. The only skills I haven't really done anything with are Illusion, Two-Handed, Pickpocket and Alteration. I only use Alteration to transmute Iron Ore up to Golden Ore so I can smelt them to level up Smithing much more quickly. Trying to get to 80 (currently at 68) so I can make myself some Ebony armor. Both myself and my partner have full Orcish (Flawless) armor. Except for my helm which is the Masque of Clavicus Vile and my shield which is the Shield of Solitude. Also using an Elven Sword (Flawless) and Elven Bow (Flawless).
> 
> And to think, I get to leave my save file behind once I go back home on the 17th and I get to restart Skyrim on my PS3.



iron daggers are the way to go if you want to up your smithing


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 6, 2012)

I have one Dragon Priest mask, I think it's called Morokei (the name of the Dragon Priest I fought to get it). I got it from him on the quest where you have to go to Labyrinthian to get the Staff of Magnus (he's using the Staff of Magnus, obviously ).

I kinda wish there was a way to copy this 360 save file and convert it to a PS3 save or a PC save. No idea if there's a way to do that, though. I just want to continue this save until I get bored with it, I guess. Then I'll gladly start a new one.



Muk said:


> iron daggers are the way to go if you want to up your smithing



Oh really? I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 6, 2012)

Are there any robes besides the arch mage one? I saw a master one with 150 magic regeneration but I want it with destruction spells cost less to cast..


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh lord Death Kun I feel bad for you. Don't update it.

I really like Skyrim but I'm going to sell it so I can grab Dead Space 1, 2 and Red Dead GOTY edition. Anyone have an opinion on this? I'm just interested in knowing what people think. I'll be doing it anyways but it's always fun to hear someone else's thoughts.


----------



## martryn (Jan 6, 2012)

> I really like Skyrim but I'm going to sell it so I can grab Dead Space 1, 2 and Red Dead GOTY edition. Anyone have an opinion on this? I'm just interested in knowing what people think. I'll be doing it anyways but it's always fun to hear someone else's thoughts.



Dead Space is boring and really only worth a rent.  Red Dead gets boring after a few hours.


----------



## Twinsen (Jan 6, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Oh lord Death Kun I feel bad for you. Don't update it.
> 
> I really like Skyrim but I'm going to sell it so I can grab Dead Space 1, 2 and Red Dead GOTY edition. Anyone have an opinion on this? I'm just interested in knowing what people think. I'll be doing it anyways but it's always fun to hear someone else's thoughts.



If you have Skyrim on console and you've played through it then that's a fair choice but if you have it on PC you should wait until the creation kit is available as there will be awesome mods coming after that. 

And DS1&2 are hardly that good of games anyway. Red Dead is ok but not nearly as good as Skyrim imo.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 6, 2012)

Pretty much as said earlier, if you're playing a console version and you already finished the game its not a bad idea. The only time it would be a bad idea is if the DLC was about to be released or something.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> Are there any robes besides the arch mage one? I saw a master one with 150 magic regeneration but I want it with destruction spells cost less to cast..



Yes, there are robes that make destruction spells cost less to cast.  The best one in that regard is the Robes of Peerless Destruction.



Scroll down a bit till you reach the part with the robes.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, there are robes that make destruction spells cost less to cast.  The best one in that regard is the Robes of Peerless Destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down a bit till you reach the part with the robes.



Thanks but I'd like to "earn" it. Any place to search for it?


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> Thanks but I'd like to "earn" it. Any place to search for it?



Don't know where one could find the Robes of Peerless Destruction but the Master's Robe can be purchased from Faralda at Winterhold on some days.  The Destruction trainer, at Winterhold, also sells it after your level is high enough.  Beyond that...random loot I suppose.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 6, 2012)

Twinsen said:


> I just had freakiest most disturbing thing happen to me in Skyrim.
> 
> You all know the mannequins you get to purchase to some houses?
> Well I had them in my Rift house Honeyside, and I went there to do some enchanting, so there they were standing in the opposite corner of the enchanting table and all was fine, even though they do look creepy even just there. So I started doing some enchanting, and out of the fucking blue, when I exited the enchanting menu one of the mannequins had somehow crept *right behind me!*
> ...



_Damn_. I knew Riften was glitchy, but I didn't know it was _haunted_. 

And do you always do your enchanting in your loincloth?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2012)

Why does my companion keeps taking his clothes off.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Why does my companion keeps taking his clothes off.



Some denizens of Skyrim just love being nude.


----------



## Rios (Jan 6, 2012)

Funny thing is some of them are just straight furries. Run away while you can.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 6, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Why does my companion keeps taking his clothes off.



There's a perfectly reasonable explanation. He has a thu'um fetish

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0Nxx3goZn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 6, 2012)

First Mercer, now Astrid. Why do all of my favorite characters betray me?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

I have an ice spike that's been stuck in my character's foot for a few hours now... when will it go away?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2012)

I used to be an adventurer like you, then I took an Ice spike in the foot.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I have an ice spike that's been stuck in my character's foot for a few hours now... *when will it go away?*


when you get into another fight.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Any fight? 'Cause I just took on a couple bandits (the chief gave me a run for my money) and it's still there.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

Jerusalem said:


> First Mercer, now Astrid. Why do all of my favorite characters betray me?



This is why you should learn dead Thrall, nothing says "Don't betray me" like keeping someone as your undead slave.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2012)

Anygay, I have a question. I'm a high elf, Lv.38, destruction up to 100 and yet I still get trouble bringing down Draug courage(?) and Deathlord....my magic runs out and I have to hide to get it loaded again. Any tips to get my mage stronger than it already is?


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 7, 2012)

magicka regen gear?



Stunna said:


> Any fight? 'Cause I just took on a couple bandits (the chief gave me a run for my money) and it's still there.


probably a fight with a mage who uses ice spikes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2012)

Vino said:


> Anygay, I have a question. I'm a high elf, Lv.38, destruction up to 100 and yet I still get trouble bringing down Draug courage(?) and Deathlord....my magic runs out and I have to hide to get it loaded again. Any tips to get my mage stronger than it already is?



Enchanting 100% (just the middle line, the ones on the sides are pretty useless) > Fortify Destruction 25% on 4 pieces of gear > Free spells


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Enchanting 100% (just the middle line, the ones on the sides are pretty useless) > Fortify Destruction 25% on 4 pieces of gear > Free spells



Is there any fast method for enchanting? something like iron daggers and shit?

Also, I've got all the dragon priest masks except for one, which means I have to start the main quest to get it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah. It's get a shitton of iron daggers, enchant them with banish with a shitton of whatever soulgem, all the way up to 100.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks. Now I have trouble triggering the main quest. I want to do the diplomatic immunity quest but it doesn't work. Delphine doesn't say anything about it and I'm stuck. I tried spawning the guy that sneaks your gear but he doesn't say anything either.....I'm really getting tired of these bugs


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2012)

Finally got Smithing to 100, me and my partner sporting that Legendary Ebony armor.  Except for my helm and shield, like I said before lol. Both of us also have the Ebony Bow and Ebony Sword. The next time I level up I'll unlock Dragon armor and get around to smithing it eventually. But my armor rating is almost 300 right now without a shield equipped, so I'm not too worried about it. I want to keep increasing my Magicka upon level ups, with my armor and natural Magicka I have about 350 right now. I hope I start being able to find Expert level Destruction magic soon. My Destruction skill is only at 65, though.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I have an ice spike that's been stuck in my character's foot for a few hours now... when will it go away?



Go into First person mode during a fight with an Archer and have them hit you with an arrow. That's one fix I know.



Vino said:


> Anygay, I have a question. I'm a high elf, Lv.38, destruction up to 100 and yet I still get trouble bringing down Draug courage(?) and Deathlord....my magic runs out and I have to hide to get it loaded again. Any tips to get my mage stronger than it already is?



All 6 Augmented Shock, Fire, and Frost perks, enchanting for fortified destruction, and fortified magicka or magicka regeneration (I prefer the former). The Archmage Robe is good for this.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2012)

Damn, Daedric armor looks so cool. But I just crafted, upgraded and enchanted two full sets of Ebony armor. 

Oh well, I'll live. I'll just skip Daedric and go straight to Dragon when I unlock it.


----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's nowhere near to being the best mod silly.



oi, link me to some big mods which change a lot of the core gameplay if there are some :33


----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome! Loved the Improved Experience in NV, lets see what they did here


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

I saw the Headless Horseman.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Damn, Daedric armor looks so cool. But I just crafted, upgraded and enchanted two full sets of Ebony armor.
> 
> Oh well, I'll live. I'll just skip Daedric and go straight to Dragon when I unlock it.



But Heavy Dragon Armor is weaker than Daedric Armor..


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah Dragon armor is worthless if you go heavy, don't waste your perk.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> But Heavy Dragon Armor is weaker than Daedric Armor..



Actually, Dragon Armor is stronger than Daedric if you fully upgraded it.  Not by much but there is a difference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2012)

Now I'm confused. Two of you say heavy Dragon armor is weaker than Daedric, but one says the reverse. 

Oh well, I'm content with Legendary Ebony armor for now.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

Dragon doesn't come with weapons.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Now I'm confused. Two of you say heavy Dragon armor is weaker than Daedric, but one says the reverse.
> 
> Oh well, I'm content with Legendary Ebony armor for now.



Base Daedric is stronger than Base Dragon but Dragon armor can be upgrade a bit more through smithing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, I always upgrade my armor anyway. I make sure to get enough materials to upgrade right away, usually.

But meh, I'll save the perk for later, even though I'm only level 39. :I


----------



## Jing (Jan 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bifmj1O3D24&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE] 

Da fuck.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2012)

Jing said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bifmj1O3D24&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Da fuck.



That's a badass dragon.


----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2012)

I.......am in love.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Do Deadric/Ebony/Dragon armor have light variants?  I just can't wear heavy armor.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Do Deadric/Ebony/Dragon armor have light variants?  I just can't wear heavy armor.



Dragon armor has a light variant, Daedric and Ebony don't.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 7, 2012)

Jing said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bifmj1O3D24&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Da fuck.



That's not a macho dragon 

That's a dragon pimp 

I expected something like macho man from the village people


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just got the final dragon priest mask. Now I don't see any reason to play this game anymore. I would finish the main quest but it just won't trigger for me 

Anything special to do or should I just wait for mods?


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 7, 2012)

Is that house in Solitude fixed? I heard it was buggy and not worth buying, I'm going to buy it if the bugs have been fixed.

I'm on PS3.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 7, 2012)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> Is that house in Solitude fixed? I heard it was buggy and not worth buying, I'm going to buy it if the bugs have been fixed.
> 
> I'm on PS3.



It's not worth buying it even if the bug is fixed (dunno what bug you're talking about). Vlindrell Hall is overall the best choice. I'm trying to save up, but these iron ingots from leveling my smithing up cost a lot


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 7, 2012)

Supposedly stuff would disappear when you put them on weapon racks, lost forever.

When I did that I had a wife and just got a shit-ton of money all the time I spent waiting 48hrs for the blacksmiths to restock.


----------



## Minko (Jan 7, 2012)

I used to play Skyrim, but then I took a Morrowind to the PC. trufax

Really, I haven't played it in two weeks.  I feel like treacherous scum. help


----------



## Alien (Jan 7, 2012)

Vino said:


> Just got the final dragon priest mask. Now I don't see any reason to play this game anymore. I would finish the main quest but it just won't trigger for me
> 
> Anything special to do or should I just wait for mods?



The main quest is pretty shite. You're not missing anything.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 7, 2012)

I actually wanted to marry Rikke or Vex


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 7, 2012)

I know how you feel, I wanted to marry Sapphire.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay so I got around to playing this game (my brother has it for PS3) and I thought you know was just going to play for an hour or two and then BAM!! 8 hours later and this annoying person is screaming at me to get off (my brother).

My question I might buy this game for myself, but for the PC how is it and any beginners tips?

 PS I really like magic


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Okay so I got around to playing this game (my brother has it for PS3) and I thought you know was just going to play for an hour or two and then BAM!! 8 hours later and this annoying person is screaming at me to get off (my brother).
> 
> My question I might buy this game for myself, but for the PC how is it and any beginners tips?
> 
> PS I really like magic



stick with magic and alchemy.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh I plan too, I've always kept to those in other games of this sort, Final Fantasy, World of Warcraft, etc.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Screw Alchemy go with Enchanting, Alch takes too long to be really worth it, unless you want to pump up stats so high it makes the game boring.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 8, 2012)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> I know how you feel, I wanted to marry Sapphire.


ohh Shappire is lovely too pek 

I intend on marrying  now 


Bioness said:


> Okay so I got around to playing this game (my brother has it for PS3) and I thought you know was just going to play for an hour or two and then BAM!! 8 hours later and this annoying person is screaming at me to get off (my brother).
> 
> My question I might buy this game for myself, but for the PC how is it and any beginners tips?
> 
> PS I really like magic



PC version > Console version because of all the mods and stuff, but many complain about the interface being too console-adapted though.





And guess what my lowest stat is?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Block lvl 16


----------



## Bioness (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah I read some were suggesting using an Xbox 360 controller, but I would kinda like to use a bunch of hotkeys and stuff.


----------



## Minko (Jan 8, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Okay so I got around to playing this game (my brother has it for PS3) and I thought you know was just going to play for an hour or two and then BAM!! 8 hours later and this annoying person is screaming at me to get off (my brother).
> 
> My question I might buy this game for myself, but for the PC how is it and any beginners tips?
> 
> PS I really like magic



PC version>>>>>> Console. Especially when the mods come out.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 8, 2012)

definitely get the PC version bioness, definitely get the PC version.





Little Neko said:


> ohh Shappire is lovely too pek
> 
> I intend on marrying  now
> 
> ...


i married her

she's the best looking NPC ;_; also dat warpaint!


----------



## Bioness (Jan 8, 2012)

When I get to the marriage part who is the most attractive male in the game?


----------



## Jesus (Jan 8, 2012)

Farkas isn't too bad looking I guess. Didn't really notice any hot male NPC, but I suppose mods can fix that.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 8, 2012)

I wish for their natural beauty pek


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2012)

So when is the creation kit coming out?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 8, 2012)

Iv'e pretty much done everything with my Nord character
Time to start on my redguard


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2012)

Bleach said:


> So when is the creation kit coming out?



Sometime this month, a date hasn't been announced as far as I know.


----------



## martryn (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been in London for three weeks without Skyrim, and I'm sorta jonsing right now.  Want to finish the game so I can start a new character.  Any recommendations over what my next character should be?  I'm thinking of playing a straight archer.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2012)

martryn said:


> I've been in London for three weeks without Skyrim, and I'm sorta jonsing right now.  Want to finish the game so I can start a new character.  Any recommendations over what my next character should be?  I'm thinking of playing a straight archer.



Pick a Bosmer if you want to be an archer though any race will do.  Being a Breton, for example, will give you a nice magic resistance.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Being a Breton, for example, will give you a nice magic resistance.



I was thinking of making a Dragon Age style Templar character, using a Breton. Though it was easier in Oblivion due to Silence.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 8, 2012)

So I just got married with Mjoll pek

Oh and I made a complete Dwarven armor set


----------



## Nello (Jan 8, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> So I just got married with Mjoll pek
> 
> Oh and I made a complete Dwarven armor set



How did you marry her?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 8, 2012)

Tsunayoshi said:


> How did you marry her?



Complete her personal quest first, then talk to her while wearing the amulet of Mara.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 8, 2012)

^ Console.

Could someone make a mod of the nightingale armor? I want it to has the Arch Mage stats and the hood, either Morokei or Nahkriin


----------



## Knight (Jan 8, 2012)

Vino said:


> ^ Console.
> 
> Could someone make a mod of the nightingale armor? I want it to has the Arch Mage stats and the hood, either Morokei or Nahkriin


I think there's already a retexture mod for that.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 8, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> she's the best looking NPC



That title belongs to Muiri, whom I would've married if I didn't already marry Aela. 



martryn said:


> Any recommendations over what my next character  should be?  I'm thinking of playing a straight archer.



That's what I'm basically doing, I recommend it. It's really fun.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 8, 2012)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> That title belongs to Muiri, whom I would've married if I didn't already marry Aela.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm basically doing, I recommend it. It's really fun.



Then what do you do when enemies get up close to slash you to death while you don't have room or stamina left to run?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 8, 2012)

Best looking NPC is Hroki.


----------



## Twinsen (Jan 8, 2012)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> That title belongs to Muiri, whom I would've married if I didn't already marry Aela.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm basically doing, I recommend it. It's really fun.



Sylgja is the hottest, you just need to reverse pickpocket her some better clothes and a weapon, or mod.



Little Neko said:


> Then what do you do when enemies get up close to slash you to death while you don't have room or stamina left to run?



You feel ashamed for letting such thing happen 
My first char was a 100% archer aswell, it's awesome to just snipe enemies left and right without getting noticed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

So I'm doing the quest "A Daedra's Best Friend", and I was wondering... should I hold on to Barbas and not finish the quest? Or would that make the game too easy?


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 8, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Then what do you do when enemies get up close to slash you to death while you don't have room or stamina left to run?



You don't let that happen, but when in doubt, Whirlwind Sprint.





Vino said:


> Best looking NPC is Hroki.





Twinsen said:


> Sylgja is the hottest, you just need to reverse pickpocket her some better clothes and a weapon, or mod.



These two are very good indeed, but still, dat Muiri.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 8, 2012)

Dear and Almighty Talos, We Sacrifice a JRPG character in your name so you can release this Goddamn Creation Kit next Week!

nah its seriously, someone needs to make quickly a NPC creator, i've heard that someone made a Leona Heidern and Tifa Using that Lightning Facial mod

and Bethesda is Using Valve Time now to relase those things now


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 8, 2012)

My first character, I ended up choosing a Breton. I use magic (destruction, restoration and conjuration), one-handed, shields and bows. Maybe I'll try two-handed with a different character someday.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 8, 2012)

I love this game. Oh the joys of simply shooting streams of lightning into the black stormy sky like you're fucking Emperor Palpatine 

And then there's dueling it with fire and electricity. I didn't get real far, but I'm loving the system. Haven't played any Elder Scrolls games prior.

Edit: Anyone else purposely keep triggering that trap door to hit you over and over so you could abuse the restoration magic for leveling it up?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 8, 2012)

Vino said:


> Best looking NPC is Hroki.


This. Hroki


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 8, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Then what do you do when enemies get up close to slash you to death while you don't have room or stamina left to run?



Poisons are your best friend. Also Whirlwind Sprint or Fus Ro Dah


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

I finally started playing this game for real, 'cause I think the DLC should be coming out next month.

I made a Breton mage. Gonna dual-cast destro spells.  I wonder what else I should spec in?

I also made a Argonian warrior because lizard people look so badass. :sanji


----------



## Bonney (Jan 8, 2012)

The World said:


> I finally started playing this game for real, 'cause I think the DLC should be coming out next month.
> 
> I made a Breton mage. Gonna dual-cast destro spells.  I wonder what else I should spec in?
> 
> I also made a Argonian warrior because lizard people look so badass. :sanji



Spec Conjuration. Breton gets a +10 bonus. Plus summoning things like Dremora is very useful.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

Can I be both destro and conjuration?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-JB7dBZoI4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bonney (Jan 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Can I be both destro and conjuration?



Yeah of course. You can level any skill you want in this game with any character. Certain races do have bonus' to skills as well, like Bretons having a bonus to most magic types.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 8, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> This. Hroki



Hroki is okay. I much prefer Saadia and Susana the Wicked. Aela is awesome too


----------



## Jing (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od-b82jxj4E[/YOUTUBE]

The mods people come up with... I need a gaming PC.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 8, 2012)

oh dear lord


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 8, 2012)

YEAH!!! (fire breath)!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> oh dear lord


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 8, 2012)

That looks so freaking awkward without wings.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 8, 2012)

People get so creative with mods.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2012)

The Boss said:


> People get so creative with mods.



Just wait until the Tamriel Rebuilt people start working on Skyrim, they'll create some of the most beautiful landscapes we'll ever seen in Skyrim.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 8, 2012)

The mask is such a mind fuck. It's like, you're fighting some guy and you slice at their head. You slice the mask off, and you think you've successfully beheaded them... until the corpse you thought you just killed keeps swinging at you


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXW45nkPTZA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXW45nkPTZA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



Now that's just silly.


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2012)

They really need to put Cookie Monster or Johnny Bravo in.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 9, 2012)

All it wanted was a pick-a-nick basket


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> oh dear lord


----------



## Bioness (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey I'm having an issue with spell details and stuff and was wondering if anyone could help.

When I cast a spell or when a dragon breathes fire all you see is air current without any color, anyone know what might cause this?

Edit: nevermind needed to update graphics card


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad you're enjoying the game Justin, haven't seen you in forever. 

Also, I'm not sure where the video is now, but I saw it on 9Gag. It was displaying all the best fan-made Skyrim jokes, like arrow in the knee and FUS RO DAH. The funniest part of the video, though, was the very beginning where someone just yells "CHEESE, FOR EVERYONE!" while the Skyrim character is standing on a well, and hundreds of cheese wheels just start spewing from beneath his feet.


----------



## Jesus (Jan 9, 2012)

Silly Sheogorath


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 9, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Hey I'm having an issue with spell details and stuff and was wondering if anyone could help.
> 
> When I cast a spell or when a dragon breathes fire all you see is air current without any color, anyone know what might cause this?
> 
> Edit: nevermind needed to update graphics card



When a dragon breathes at you it's normal that almost everything turns white and colorless because that's pretty much the sensation of being scorched by dragonfire I suppose?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 9, 2012)

That Macho Dragon mod is so damn creepy.

Anyone know how the Creation Kit is gonna work? How does i help make mods and all that. I wanna give it a go when it comes out but haven't the slightest clue about anything


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

> Anyone know how the Creation Kit is gonna work?



It should be remarkably similar to Morrowind's Construction Set.  You'll basically have tables upon tables of stuff and you edit that stuff as you see fit.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 9, 2012)

Bleach said:


> That Macho Dragon mod is so damn creepy.
> 
> Anyone know how the Creation Kit is gonna work? How does i help make mods and all that. I wanna give it a go when it comes out but haven't the slightest clue about anything



It's basically the tool they used to make the game, with a few limitations I'm anticipating. Look up the TES Construction Kit, the one used for Oblivion, it'll give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 9, 2012)

some one need to make Zabuza Guillotine Sword and Kisame Snark Skin sword mod.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 9, 2012)

I am new to the Elder Scrolls series and I had just started playing Oblivion because I saw screenshots of Skyrim and thought that would be the best way to get used to the series  but I never played Oblivion more than after escaping the Jail x)

Anyway this game is good, I like it alot, but the only problem I have with it is that "in my opinion" sword and other weapons should be assigned to Square(X) and Triangle(Y), so bows and magic could be assigned to L2(LT) to "aim" and R2(RT) to shoot"..

And your character should move around 360 degree without turning the R-stick to turn around and only in "Aim" mode the character should move around forward, backward and side stepping to the sides and R-Stick to turn around 

that's just my opinion though ;P

Wish they came with a patch/update like that for who wants to play it like I do


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2012)

So I found out that Lydia is living in my Whiterun house since I'm not traviling with her... I felt bad because there was nothing in it.... so I went and bought all of the stuff for the house.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 9, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Anyway this game is good, I like it alot, but the only problem I have with it is that "in my opinion" sword and other weapons should be assigned to Square(X) and Triangle(Y), so bows and magic could be assigned to L2(LT) to "aim" and R2(RT) to shoot"..


Hmm... I like the controls just like how they are now, no need to change them.


LegendarySaiyan said:


> And your character should move around 360 degree without turning the R-stick to turn around and only in "Aim" mode the character should move around forward, backward and side stepping to the sides and R-Stick to turn around


Nah, absolute controls suck in fps mode. It would be like playing CoD with GTA IV controls. 

The game is already like "Aim mode" like how you described it (relative controls).


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> some one need to make Zabuza Guillotine Sword and Kisame Snark Skin sword mod.



This must be PC version cause my PS3 version doesn't look as good as that.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

The World said:


> This must be PC version cause my PS3 version doesn't look as good as that.



And your PS3 can't use mods.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope. 

Still waiting for my high end rig to be fixed so I can get it for PC.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Nope.



Well, Bethesda did want mods on consoles.  Perhaps it might be a possibility for the next Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

One can dream. I wonder where it would take place? Someplace off of Tamriel or even all of Nirn?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Silly Sheogorath



Wabbajack!


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

The World said:


> One can dream. I wonder where it would take place? Someplace off of Tamriel or even all of Nirn?



The next Elder Scrolls game?  We still have a few provinces that we can go to such as Summerset, Valenwood, and the Black Marsh.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

The next Elder Scrolls game is the first Skyrim DLC.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The next Elder Scrolls game?  We still have a few provinces that we can go to such as Summerset, Valenwood, and the Black Marsh.



The Elder Scrolls VI: Summerset Isles is the only way to go 

Forget Black Marsh and Valenwood. Forests and swamps are everywhere. The Summerset Isles is fresh and little is known about it which would allow for some very deep innovation and creativity, especially with it likely to be the very first ES game on the PS4 and XBox720


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuck Black Marsh?  Hell no, I want my swamps.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 9, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> The Elder Scrolls VI: Summerset Isles is the only way to go
> 
> *Forget Black Marsh and Valenwood. Forests and swamps are everywhere.* The Summerset Isles is fresh and little is known about it which would allow for some very deep innovation and creativity, especially with it likely to be the very first ES game on the PS4 and XBox720



Fuck Skyrim. Snow everywhere.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 9, 2012)

TES VI: Black Marsh/Argonia, has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Fuck Skyrim. Snow everywhere.



People were actually saying that on the unmentionable forums back in 2008 when the word Skyrim was first copyrighted by Bethesda.

"Oh Pilaf..gonna take up for Bethesda again? They've dropped the ball this time..Skyrim is all snow! What could they possibly do with that?"


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

FUCK yeah!
[YOUTUBE]C3IzSLSHP8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Minko (Jan 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The next Elder Scrolls game?  We still have a few provinces that we can go to such as Summerset, Valenwood, and the Black Marsh.


Don't forget the Akaviri Continent. And Eleswyr. 



HiroshiSenju said:


> The Elder Scrolls VI: Summerset Isles is the only way to go
> 
> Forget Black Marsh and Valenwood. Forests and swamps are everywhere. The Summerset Isles is fresh and little is known about it which would allow for some very deep innovation and creativity, especially with it likely to be the very first ES game on the PS4 and XBox720



Black Marsh>>>>>>>>All other provinces. Except maybe Morrowind, but Bethesda isn't awesome enough to set a game there again. (Besides, it's pretty much a wasteland now )




			
				www.uesp.net said:
			
		

> By far the most interesting means of transportation in the Black Marsh is by "riding the roots". There is an underground expressway of sorts formed within the roots of the Hist trees, and strange parasitic lifeforms will transport passengers over great distances (while slowly digesting them, but don't worry - that takes months.)  Aside from that, there are caravans, though these tend to be somewhat slow, as the roads in the Black Marsh are typically overgrown, winding, and beset with hostile men and beasts


Do want. Black Marsh all the way


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

> Don't forget the Akaviri Continent.



I don't want to get my hopes up though I really really do wish that we have a game set there.


----------



## Minko (Jan 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't want to get my hopes up though I really really do wish that we have a game set there.



It probably won't set be there until sometime after TES:VI, to tell you the truth. Too much shit happining in Tamriel.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

Minko said:


> It probably won't set be there until sometime after TES:VI, to tell you the truth. Too much shit happining in Tamriel.



Yeah, I suspect that we'll deal with the Thalmor before seeing any problems form Akavir.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 10, 2012)

Just complete "Mind of Madness"

...my mind is full of fuck


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 10, 2012)

I would LOVE to go to Akavir in the future. If nothing else to solve the mystery of just what the Tsaeci really are.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2012)

Just completed Hail Sithis. Fuck yeah. 

Probably gonna work on forging Dragon armor soon and doing more jobs for Vex and Delvin. Whenever I try to purposey look for dragons, though, they never appear. They only show up at the worst possible moments. 

Though, I suppose I can go kill the two that are mentioned in my Miscellaneous quests. One on Mount Anthor, and the other I can't remember.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2012)

loldragonarmor


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2012)

wtf is wrong whit people, arrow in the butt.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 10, 2012)

Well at least the female armor in Skyrim is competent compared to other games where it actually looks like that comic.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf is wrong whit people, arrow in the butt.



I demand a man version of this.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Arrow to the Kaidan.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> loldragonarmor



Fuck dragon and Daedric Armor

Dovahkiin's armor all the way


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys.. so I'm 80hrs into the game.. and I haven't join any _"group" _yet.  The only group I want to be a part of is the Brotherhood but they haven't contacted me. Am I doing something wrong? 




Gnome said:


> Arrow to the Kaidan.


I'll take it.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Guys.. so I'm 80hrs into the game.. and I haven't join any _"group" _yet.  The only group I want to be a part of is the Brotherhood but they haven't contacted me. Am I doing something wrong?



Search for  in Windhelm.


----------



## Bonten (Jan 10, 2012)

You've gotta talk to Aventus Aretino, a kid in Windhelm, just sneak into his house and that should start the mission to join them.

Just got Keening. Feel cheated.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARmyKkgl8Ks&feature=plcp&context=C3cddd39UDOEgsToPDskI04HJPRrqaJzdau6bPTKHR[/YOUTUBE]

By itself this shit is funny but if you have been following his commentaries this shit becomes a billion times funnier.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. I thought it had something to do with him.. but I got side track and lost my lead.  I thought it would come back but never did.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 10, 2012)

Yo Jason 

I love how much joy he gets in sending that tree to the sawmill, the utter mad delighted laughter after seeing him utterly frustrated with his failure trying to bear-box it before


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2012)

Cicero might be one of my favorite characters in the game. The only other follower I've actually considered bringing along with me, besides Lydia who's been with me the entire game. I love his voice and his personality. Insane little bastard. 



Hangat?r said:


> loldragonarmor



Problem?


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The next Elder Scrolls game?  We still have a few provinces that we can go to such as Summerset, Valenwood, and the Black Marsh.



Don't forget about Elsweyr. As a land sandwiched between the Empire and the Dominion, it could be a very interesting setting, in and of itself at this point in history.

Of course Summerset and Black Marsh have also always intrigued me.

Though, based on the stuff people dug up out of the PC version, it's distinctly possible Skyrim DLC will back us back to Cyrodiil or Morrowind, possibly both.


*Spoiler*: _Morrowind Easter Egg_ 



As much of a disappointment as Keening turned out to be (unrechargeable...), if the DLC takes us to Morrowind, I wonder if it might also reunite the Profane Tools again, and what purpose they might serve now without the Heart of Lorkhan.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

> Don't forget about Elsweyr.



I didn't forget it, was just too lazy to type it.



> Though, based on the stuff people dug up out of the PC version, it's distinctly possible Skyrim DLC will back us back to Cyrodiil or Morrowind, possibly both.



I'm not so sure that we will go back there again, we've yet to have a DLC that takes us back to previous province but anything is possible I suppose.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YEMD28MMtNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

So, Patch 1.4 due out this month will be addressing the PS3 lag issues for the few of you fellows dumb enough to play this on PS3.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXW45nkPTZA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, Patch 1.4 due out this month will be addressing the PS3 lag issues for the few of you fellows dumb enough to play this on PS3.



I'm not dumb. My PC is running Linux and all I've got is a PS3.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Like I said.

Dumb.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like I said.
> 
> Dumb.



He has a pretty good excuse silly.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

I got it for PS3 no regrets.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He has a pretty good excuse silly.



That's not a good excuse at all.

If you think it's a good excuse, you ARE dumb.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's not a good excuse at all.
> 
> If you think it's a good excuse, you ARE dumb.



Nope.jpg

He doesn't have Windows or a 360 so he must play the game on whatever system he has and as long as it isn't too bad of an experience for him then it's perfectly fine.

Also, don't be so silly.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Guys.. so I'm 80hrs into the game.. and I haven't join any _"group" _yet.  The only group I want to be a part of is the Brotherhood but they haven't contacted me. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take it.



I'm still torn between choosing the Imperial Legion or Ulfric Stormcloak. :sanji

They are suppose to have their good and bad sides but which side would a ultra goodie two shoes take?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's not a good excuse at all.
> 
> If you think it's a good excuse, you ARE dumb.



I'd rather be dumb than ignorant


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nope.jpg
> 
> He doesn't have Windows or a 360 so he must play the game on whatever system he has and as long as it isn't too bad of an experience for him then it's perfectly fine.
> 
> Also, don't be so silly.



Still not an excuse.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

> They are suppose to have their good and bad sides but which side would a ultra goodie two shoes take?



Go Imperial.



> Still not an excuse.



It is a good excuse.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

The World said:


> I'm still torn between choosing the Imperial Legion or Ulfric Stormcloak. :sanji
> 
> They are suppose to have their good and bad sides but which side would a ultra goodie two shoes take?



You can leave the civil war as it is and do the main storyline first. It seems that both sides throw on an agreement to hold the war until the dragon threat has been eliminated.



Krory said:


> Still not an excuse.



omg u troll


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It is a good excuse.



It can't be a GOOD excuse.

It's not an excuse.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> It can't be a GOOD excuse.
> 
> It's not an excuse.



Not everyone is interested in mods and stuff like that  I just wanna enjoy the game.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Go Imperial.





Little Neko said:


> You can leave the civil war as it is and do the main storyline first. It seems that both sides throw on an agreement to hold the war until the dragon threat has been eliminated.



Alright thanks for the input. I went Imperial anyway because at the beginning I followed Hadvar, and I didn't even notice Rolaf just standing there shouting at me because there was a BIG ASS DWAGUN blowing shit up. 

Hadvar doesn't have that annoying Nord accent too, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> It can't be a GOOD excuse.
> 
> It's not an excuse.



But it is an excuse.  And playing on the PS3 isn't all that bad considering that the biggest problems only show up after prolonged gameplay.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

The World said:


> Alright thanks for the input. I went Imperial anyway because at the beginning I followed Hadvar, and I didn't even notice Rolaf just standing there shouting at me because there was a BIG ASS DWAGUN blowing shit up.
> 
> Hadvar doesn't have that annoying Nord accent too, I'm just sayin'.



The very same thing happened to me


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Who said anything about mods?


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But it is an excuse.  And playing on the PS3 isn't all that bad considering that the biggest problems only show up after prolonged gameplay.



If you believe some people, "prolonged" could be fifteen minutes.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you believe some people, "prolonged" could be fifteen minutes.



Really?  Well...shit.  I take back what I said.

Neko should have just gotten WINE and tried to play Skyrim through that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2012)

i didnt start having problems(backwards flying dragons tyoe of problems) on my ps3 until 80+ hours in


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Hasn't happened to me, so fuck all those other losers and their glitches. 

I played after patch 1.03 too.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Really?  Well...shit.  I take back what I said.
> 
> Neko should have just gotten WINE and tried to play Skyrim through that.



WINE or partitions. This is why any even mildly intelligent person runs a small Windows partition alongside Linux. It's so piss-easy, my dog could do it.

And the Skyrim slowdown debaucle is all over. Some people don't have it, some people claim they can't even load up the game without it being like that. It's hard to say what's "right" since you don't know if people are bullshitting or not.

Same with Bayonetta - only difference is according to devs, the Bayonetta lag didn't exist. Which is why it was never fixed.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

It isn't even that noticeable as people think 




Krory said:


> WINE or partitions. This is why any even mildly intelligent person runs a small Windows partition alongside Linux. It's so piss-easy, my dog could do it.



Not gonna infect my PC with Microsoft software.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say single-digit framerate is pretty noticeable.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

> WINE or partitions. This is why any even mildly intelligent person runs a small Windows partition alongside Linux. It's so piss-easy, my dog could do it.



Yeah, not having a Windows partition is a bit silly though in some cases a bit understandable.



> Not gonna infect my PC with Microsoft software.



Wat.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

People usually have Linux partitions cause of viruses on Windows.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

If you get viruses, even on Windows, you're pretty damn inattentive and irrational.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you get viruses, even on Windows, you're pretty damn inattentive and irrational.



I haven't had a virus in years, a good anti-virus and some safe browsing habits is all that you need.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

It's ridiculously easy to get a virus without the proper virus software.

Damn trojan's and worms are in pop up's and google links all the time.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I haven't had a virus in years, a good anti-virus and some safe browsing habits is all that you need.



Indeed.

And a "good" anti-virus these days is even anything free.

If you get anything like McAfee or especially NORTON, you deserve to have your computer taken away from you.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

On my main high end rig I never got a virus, but I just got one on my laptop had to use Malwarebytes to clear that shit up.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

The World said:


> It's ridiculously easy to get a virus without the proper virus software.
> 
> Damn trojan's and worms are in pop up's and google links all the time.



All you need is one or two free anti-virus. I was running AVG and never had a virus for a few years. Shit, even now I've just been running Microsoft Security Essentials (not to be confused with that Windows Security virus that everyone manages to fall for) and have yet to have a problem.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

The World said:


> On my main high end rig I never got a virus, but I just got one on my laptop had to use Malwarebytes to clear that shit up.



What anti-virus were you using on it and how did you get the virus?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I would say single-digit framerate is pretty noticeable.


Who said that I'm experiencing such low framerates? Yes, the framerate does drop when a lot of action is taking place simultaneously on screen, but other than that, I haven't encountered any other setbacks exclusively to the PS3. A lot of bugs occur on the PC and 360 platforms too, so don't act like you have the right to diss others for choosing to play this incredible game we all mutually love on another platform that you consider as "inferior". Don't forget that Bethesda made the game specifically for consoles and just made a port for the PC.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

No one said _you_ were.

Jumping the gun much?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2012)

People who get severely debilitating viruses are usually too incompetent with computers to realize how to get rid of them without having to pay some "professional" $200 to wipe your hard drive. 

Whatever slips through Microsoft Security Essentials gets caught by two other antivirus/malware/spyware programs I have on a flash drive that I use whenever I think something might be up, though that rarely happens. I tend to do check-ups anyway, just to be safe.

But back to the original point, yeah, viruses shouldn't really be a problem nowadays. There's loads of ways to deal with them that don't involve needing to shell out money. There's lots of ways to even prevent getting viruses that don't involve needing to shell out money.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> No one said _you_ were.
> 
> Jumping the gun much?



You were the one to call me dumb after all, poorly judging me based on the reportedly framerates of the PS3.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah AVG is really amazing. Thanks for reminding me Krory.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> You were the one to call me dumb after all, poorly judging from the prejudice of me having a PS3.



It had nothing to do with having the PS3.

Again... jumping the gun.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> It had nothing to do with having the PS3.
> 
> Again... jumping the gun.



Then why did you call me dumb in the first place? It _did_ seem about the matter with the PS3.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Because you thought it was your only option.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh hey look! I see circles!


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

AND A DOUBLE RAINBOW OH MAH GAWD!


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because you thought it was your only option.



No I didn't think it was. You assumed that I though it was my only option. I consciously chose to play the game on my PS3 because I bought my PS3 to play games after all.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

The World said:


> AND A DOUBLE RAINBOW OH MAH GAWD!



I haven't seen any double rainbows in Skyrim tbh


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

I've seen double dragons!


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, noobs...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2012)

i have vipre anti virus thing

got it for christmas it better be good


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Dragon nerds!


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh, noobs...



The final stage of defeat when one has nothing left to say in defense and still does not want to admit defeat and starts to take it personally by insulting the other as a last resort. 

Just an assumption though, not gonna jump to conclusions


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

People get so testy on the interwebs.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Gears 3 had good lighting.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Gears 3 had good lighting.



Any good nighttime screenshots?


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, Patch 1.4 due out this month will be addressing the PS3 lag issues for the few of you fellows dumb enough to play this on PS3.



Finally. And Krory, you is trollin 



Eternal Goob said:


> [YOUTUBE]YEMD28MMtNg[/YOUTUBE]



 Epic!



Ms. T said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXW45nkPTZA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Autotuned Bears 



Eternal Goob said:


> Fuck Black Marsh?  Hell no, I want my swamps.





Awesome said:


> Fuck Skyrim. Snow everywhere.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Haters gonna hate 






Bioness said:


> Just complete "Mind of Madness"
> 
> ...my mind is full of fuck



Gotta love Sheogorath


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not so sure that we will go back there again, we've yet to have a DLC that takes us back to previous province but anything is possible I suppose.



Admittedly, but it seemed a lot of trouble to add the foundations of the Imperial City, and Red Mountain, and then leave them in the finished game without doing anything with them. While I'm not sure about ties to Morrorwind, I can see plenty of reasons for a new Imperial/Rebel hero and Dragonborn to be darkening the Imperial City's doorstep. Hell, even Hammerfell (which I've heard rumors, but less confirmation about) would make an excellent DLC destination, given that it's Dominion-occupied, but still fighting.



Little Neko said:


> You can leave the civil war as it is and do the main storyline first. It seems that both sides throw on an agreement to hold the war until the dragon threat has been eliminated.



Would you recommend this course of action? I just started The Fallen, and haven't officially chosen a side in the Civil War yet, but I read somewhere that either the Main Quest can screw up the Civil War, or the Civil War could screw up the Main Quest, but I can't remember which. Would putting the war on hold make it more complete-able?



Lord Genome said:


> i didnt start having problems(backwards flying dragons type of problems) on my ps3 until 80+ hours in



200+ hours in, and still no backwards dragons. Though now that my save files are getting up to 17 MB, the game is really starting to chug.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 10, 2012)

If you choose to forgo the peace talks and decide to finish the civil war to progress the main story there are parts where you get stuck like quest givers not responding to you for whatever reason. If this happens on the console you won't be able to finish the main story


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> Would you recommend this course of action? I just started The Fallen, and haven't officially chosen a side in the Civil War yet, but I read somewhere that either the Main Quest can screw up the Civil War, or the Civil War could screw up the Main Quest, but I can't remember which. Would putting the war on hold make it more complete-able?
> 
> 
> 
> 200+ hours in, and still no backwards dragons. Though now that my save files are getting up to 17 MB, the game is really starting to chug.



Well, no. I just heard it from some guy on NF (either this thread or my FC, but think most plausibly my FC) that that course of action is possible, that there's no real obligation in the game for you to side with either sides in the Civil War by just staying neutral.


----------



## Griever (Jan 11, 2012)

Question: I completed the quest "darkness returns" for the Thieves guild and it said i could change my Nightingale powers after a day, but everytime i try it says "you must wait a day before altering your Nightingale powers" its been way more than a day (in game) so what?, do i have to wait an actual day?, or is it a glitch? and if so can i get around it?.

EDIT: Nevermind, i was just getting confused because the room didn't change as it did when i first entered, the powers where just being added as i walked around, which i wasn't expecting


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 11, 2012)

Shit I forgot all about my nightingale powers
Should tell you how much I don't need to sneak around


----------



## Jesus (Jan 11, 2012)

There are Nightingale powers? 

I thought Karliah mentioned that, but I didn't notice any new abilities after I became a member of her little club.


Throw voice is my new favorite shout. I do love sneaking around, assassins are so overpowered.


----------



## eHav (Jan 11, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Well, no. I just heard it from some guy on NF (either this thread or my FC, but think most plausibly my FC) that that course of action is possible, that there's no real obligation in the game for you to side with either sides in the Civil War by just staying neutral.



well, dont you have to advance the civil war quest in order to get hjerim(easily the best house)?

because i dont seem to get an option to do so before helping out the douchy ulfric or getting rid of him


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtEKEKcZ3jw[/YOUTUBE]

are there more invisible chests or just that one?


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bifmj1O3D24&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bifmj1O3D24&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I want to know how the modder came up with the idea for this mod.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I want to know how the modder came up with the idea for this mod.


Same people that probably did this


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

I always did like him as a wrestler.


----------



## Griever (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone know what this guys for.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




I've tried fighting him and talking to him, but he just keeps on riding as though i'm not even there


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Griever:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]betsj_4Bp-M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-mxx4Qf1-Xc[/YOUTUBE]
One of my favorites.
I think he made hints towards skyrim.


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2012)

I was afraid to ask but........can you marry a furry?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> I was afraid to ask but........can you marry a furry?


3:00-3:10


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> I was afraid to ask but........can you marry a furry?



You can't unless you use console commands.


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2012)

Such discrimination. You can play as one but you cant fuck one.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> Such discrimination. You can play as one but you cant fuck one.



Bethesda probably didn't realize that there wasn't a marriageable furry.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> Such discrimination. You can play as one but you cant fuck one.



They probably didn't want to put the idea in anyone's head to fuck their cat.

Population would drop so much. Like when Avatar came out........


----------



## Bioness (Jan 12, 2012)

Wait I thought you could marry anyone regardless of race, sex, or age.


----------



## Magnamancy (Jan 12, 2012)

Can't marry Wood Elves either. Or Lydia.

The former and the Kaijit are likely for DLC purposes, 
whereas the later seems to be a bug.

Mods will probably rectify the situation as soon as the 
creation kit comes out though anyway. There's nothing I 
can find on Nexus right now at least. =P





That page's got a list of all generally known potential 
spouses in Skyrim. If someone's name isn't on there it's 
unlikely that you'll be able to marry them.

Gender and race are negligible when considering 
spouses, but iirc there's no courtable kids, and that's 
the only limit on age.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2012)

How many Dragon Priests are there in the game? I kind of want to enchant my pieces of heavy Dragon armor with Dragon Priest souls only (using the Black Star). I've already killed three of them. Am I shit outta luck?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2012)

Lolnub. Any humanoid you kill with soultrap will fill the Black Star with a grand soulgem. 

There are nine (I believe the last is in a main quest) named DP, and a fair few nameless dragon priests that can be a boss at the end of Draugr dungeons.

Also, dragon armor is blegh. Stat-wise and aesthetically (YMMV, ofc)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 12, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> Since this chest belongs to one of the khajit caravans I'm thinking two more exist.
> 
> This one is more luck than anything though.  It's supposed to be underground like all merchants chests but it glitched out and went above ground.  Even if the other two are out there, they are invisible AND underground.


is it confirmed to be gliched? i thought it was a secret done by beth.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolnub. Any humanoid you kill with soultrap will fill the Black Star with a grand soulgem.
> 
> There are nine (I believe the last is in a main quest) named DP, and a fair few nameless dragon priests that can be a boss at the end of Draugr dungeons.
> 
> Also, dragon armor is blegh. Stat-wise and aesthetically (YMMV, ofc)



I already know that. Doesn't stop me from wanting their souls in the Black Star specifically.

Thanks for the info. The ones I've encountered so far have had names and have dropped masks.

I dunno, I like the way it looks lol. I was really liking the Ebony Mail, but the shadow mist stuff gets in the way when I'm trying to sneak shoot someone with a bow.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 12, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> is it confirmed to be gliched? i thought it was a secret done by beth.



Not a secret, definitely a mistake.

The chest contains all of the vendors items, and isn't supposed to be accessible since that gives you free items.

In other words...cheating.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 12, 2012)

real men play using only The Brigand Armor

Iron Helmet, boots, Gloves and Studded Armor

daedric and dragon is for pussies


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2012)

I use Elven armor and am way over the armorcap.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I use Elven armor and am way over the armorcap.



Daedric armor looks far cooler than that pansy ass Elven armor.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

>Elven armor

What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2012)

Daedric armor looks too asymmetric for my liking, though I love the gloves. D:

And no one suspects the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 12, 2012)

I like Imperial and Dwarven Armor.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> And no one suspects the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



That's false.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2012)

I'mma dragon rawr


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 12, 2012)

Steel Plated armor the best. 

I look like a valkyrie paladin boss.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Old Savior's Hide(at leats it gives that Red Ronja look to aela)


New Savior's Hide

My Rpg Party(allright this isn't funny)


----------



## Griever (Jan 12, 2012)

Daedric armor and Nightingale armor for me, also the Ebony mail is pretty badass as well.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 12, 2012)

duoranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is Mjoll wearing in the last screenshot?


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol armor.

A real dragonborn warrior runs around in there loincloth.  

No not really.  I'm currently a mage so I have enchanted black robes and enchanted thalmor boots and gloves along with a magicka enhancing ring.



> is it confirmed to be gliched? i thought it was a secret done by beth.


I don't think Ahkari would appreciate you accessing her inventory.

First off Dawnstar is part of her route which means that having the chest underground there makes alot of sense.  ((However this makes me wonder if one is in riften as well.))

Second off it's a merchants chest, and contains skooma and moon sugar in it regularly.

Finally one can check her inventory and then check the chest.  The same items will be in both.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 12, 2012)

Skyrim is getting too easy for me, so I'm going to make a new character.

Going to play on Master difficulty, no armor, no weapons, no magic, no shouting. 

I'm going to fist-fight dragons.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Skyrim is getting too easy for me, so I'm going to make a new character.
> 
> Going to play on Master difficulty, no armor, no weapons, no magic, no shouting.
> 
> I'm going to fist-fight dragons.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

At least roll a Kahjiit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Good luck with that.



Thanks, I may need it. 



Gnome said:


> At least roll a Kahjiit.



Female imperial named Ranma.

It's already decided.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 12, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Skyrim is getting too easy for me, so I'm going to make a new character.
> 
> Going to play on Master difficulty, no armor, no weapons, no magic, no shouting.
> 
> I'm going to fist-fight dragons.




You'd be surprised how easy that can be as well.


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2012)

If a game is getting too easy I usually just stop playing it.......


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> If a game is getting too easy I usually just stop playing it.......



Same here, thankfully Skyrim will have mods that will make the game harder.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Same here, thankfully Skyrim will have mods that will make the game harder.



THIS!


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 12, 2012)

do followers level w you cause when i search people are saying different things.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vNQavqBoAM&feature=g-all-u&context=G22a71a5FAAAAAAAAGAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 12, 2012)

the next TES game should look like this!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIXag9D6A38[/YOUTUBE]


probablly it will be set on Valenwood or Hammerfell.


----------



## Magnamancy (Jan 12, 2012)

Missing_Nin, They all level a few levels behind you iirc, but 
followers suffer from level caps.

Currently, intended or not, the only follower capable of 
reaching level 81 is the male Khajiit mage J'Zargo.


Edit: ninja'd, but that ^ would be very impressive. o.o


----------



## FFLN (Jan 12, 2012)

Missing_Nin said:


> do followers level w you cause when i search people are saying different things.



I used to think that they leveled with you, but after using console commands to check character stats, you can see that there's truth to companion stats being set according to the player's level when you first encounter them. 

My character was around 48 when I got the housecarl for Riften. When I checked her stats, her primary stats were all 100, but when checking my companion's stats, who had been with me for about 20 levels or more, they ranged from 30-70.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> the next TES game should look like this!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIXag9D6A38[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



It should look better.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It should look better.


true but open world game usually don't end up as good looking as other games.  the next TES game most likely will be designed on the next generation console in mind like Oblivion and Skyrim were to the current ones .


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> true but open world game usually don't end up as good looking as other games.  the next TES game most likely will be designed on the next generation console in mind like Oblivion and Skyrim were to the current ones .



Actually, if you believe Todd Howard, Skyrim wasn't developed with this gen in mind. They claimed that they set a bunch of goals for themselves for the game and engine, and would not restrict themselves based upon the current gen systems - that if they found that it wouldn't work on this gen of systems, then they would simply wait for the next.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

> They claimed that they set a bunch of goals for themselves for the game and engine, and would not restrict themselves based upon the current gen systems - that if they found that it wouldn't work on this gen of systems, then they would simply wait for the next.



Pretty sure that those goals with made with the current generation in mind.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Pretty sure that those goals with made with the current generation in mind.



That defeats the purpose of goals. If someone says, "If it doesn't work here, then we'll do it next gen" then it sounds to me like the generation restrictions were not a concern.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

But that doesn't prevent them from setting reasonable goals based on their knowledge of the system that or Bethesda doesn't aim for the stars when it sets goals.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

True that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Spiderman vs zoidberg.
[YOUTUBE]cAf8-3HjN6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 13, 2012)

I want an  armor set like this


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2012)

I should probably get back to this game sometime, haven't played it in like a month.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 13, 2012)

Same here. Seems to be a trending curve from the look of posts in this thread.

Starts with sheer amazement, 30-40 hours of solid gameplay, realization of flaws and lack of depth, lose interest.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been playing for 130 hours and I'm still very much interested.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 13, 2012)

That's insane. Do you spend most of your game time just idling around?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2012)

Adagio said:


> That's insane. Do you spend most of your game time just idling around?



No, I just walk/fast travel around and do stuff.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2012)

Vino said:


> I want an  armor set like this



 I didn't know that Edward comes in armor form.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 13, 2012)

Its sad but there are many armor mods that are slowly but surely moving in that direction. The number of "god"/"heavenly" steel plate mods is incredible.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 13, 2012)

I wanna play but I'm waiting for the mod kit >___<


----------



## Frostman (Jan 13, 2012)

Me too >__<


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

Bleach said:


> I wanna play but I'm waiting for the mod kit >___<



A wise decision.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 13, 2012)

I punched a bear to death.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats, now punch a dragon to death.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Congrats, now punch a dragon to death.



They're hiding from me, otherwise I would.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> They're hiding from me, otherwise I would.



Start leveling up your tracking skill in that case.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Start leveling up your tracking skill in that case.



My what now?

I can track things?


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> My what now?
> 
> I can track things?



There is no tracking skill silly, I was just fooling around.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 13, 2012)

You're hiding the secret of tracking from me.

I will find out how it's done.                   .


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

I would never do such a thing...probably.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 13, 2012)

Wait. I understand now.

To obtain the tracking ability, I have to track it.

Thank you sensei.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

You are welcome.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> I punched a bear to death.



Meh. Arnie punched a camel in the face and knocked it out. Beat that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Gabriel Belmont punched Satan in the face.

Numerous times.

As well as the Forgotten One.

Molly Hayes punched Wolverine in the face.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 13, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Meh. Arnie punched a camel in the face and knocked it out. Beat that.



When I find a Randy Savdragon, I'm going to punch it to death.

Let's see Arnie do that.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 13, 2012)

I want to purchase Vlindrel Hall, but the Jarl just doesn't give me the quest to retrieve his fathers shield. I'm already at lvl 21  I've completed  and . Might that be the problem perhaps? I don't know what to do


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 13, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> I want to purchase Vlindrel Hall, but the Jarl just doesn't give me the quest to retrieve his fathers shield. I'm already at lvl 21  I've completed  and . Might that be the problem perhaps? I don't know what to do



If you did this you're preety fucked(you're now forsworn), only if you take markath for the stormcloaks or sell him during the Peace Treaty during the main quest can fix this(the new jarl gives to you a new quest, after that you will become a thane)


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 13, 2012)

What?! Damn it! I've sided with the Legion so I won't ever be able to buy Vlindrel Hall 

I guess I'll have to play through a older save again, or make a new character


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm still holding off on siding with the Imperials or the Stormcloaks.

The Stormcloaks and their leader are fucking crazy so I will likely go with the fascist Imperials, however will that restrict where I can go?


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Your Civil War side won't restrict where you go - no one seems to care.

And stop spreading false information, people.

If you side with the Imperials, you can achieve the home in Windhelm when you finish the Civil War quest.

GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT, NOOBS.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey just curious what Mods if any do you guys use?


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Hey just curious what Mods if any do you guys use?



I'm not using anything at the moment besides some custom shaders to make the game look better, I'll be waiting for quality mods to come out before using mods.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 13, 2012)

I think some of them of pretty nice, like weapons of the third age and high quality map (it adds paths)


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Yeah I'm still holding off on siding with the Imperials or the Stormcloaks.
> 
> The Stormcloaks and their leader are fucking crazy so I will likely go with the fascist Imperials, however will that restrict where I can go?



I'd hardly describe General Tullius as fascist. In fact the more you play through the game, especially parts of the MQ, the more you may come to assign that label to Ulfric instead. Tullius is like one of those uncorrupted people whose hands are tied by the system. He hates the Thalmor as much or more than the Stormcloaks do, but he has a heavy burden of responsibility. He's basically a career soldier with a duty and a moral compass. I'm not saying Ulfric is the bad guy, but I sympathized more with Tullius.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm saying Ulfric is the bad guy.


----------



## Griever (Jan 13, 2012)

I've heard about a quest you can do in Riften "change in management" but i've had no luck in getting this quest, i've gathered it's though the Thieves guild and it supposed to become available after you become the guild master, which i have. I've completed all the main quests, returned the skeleton key, completed all the special jobs in Windhelm, Solitude, Whiterun and Markarth but still nothing. 

I haven't picked a side in the Civil war yet, could that possibly be it?.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm saying Ulfric is the bad guy.



Ulfric is definitely set out to have more negative traits, plus his whole Nords are the supreme race mentality isn't helping.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I think some of them of pretty nice, like weapons of the third age and high quality map (it adds paths)



The map is pretty nice but it isn't something that really interests me nor do the weapons mod.  I'm mostly waiting for the gameplay balancing/overhauls to mature and for work to begin on the bigger mods like Tamriel Rebuilt.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> What?! Damn it! I've sided with the Legion so I won't ever be able to buy Vlindrel Hall
> 
> I guess I'll have to play through a older save again, or make a new character



It's not really a matter of who you side with, it's a bug. Replacing the Jarl and steward by choosing the Stormcloaks side is a possible fix to the bug, supposedly. I remember getting the option ONCE from the steward, but after that he never offered it again. So I have all the homes except Vindrel Hall.  Oh well, Proudspire Manor in Solitude is my favorite anyway.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Kids these days...


----------



## Bioness (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 13, 2012)

Adagio said:


> That's insane. Do you spend most of your game time just idling around?



That's nothing, I've logged over 200 hours and haven't even finished the main quest.

If I wasn't afraid of quest-breaking bugs, I probably wouldn't even have started the main quest yet.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Hey just curious what Mods if any do you guys use?



Mainly the ones that improve the visuals, such as smooth faces instead of bumpy noses and chins and higher resolution eyes. High resolution terrain is also a nice one.


----------



## Magnamancy (Jan 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Hey just curious what Mods if any do you guys use?



Balanced Magic from Skyrim Nexus. 

It's not anywhere near done, being most of the way 
through the Destruction and Alteration schools so far, but 
it's an already worthwhile mod, notable in that it's entirely 
viable to be a Destruction mage and still have a fair level
of difficulty, unlike trying to main Destro without it.


I would greatly recommend it for mage characters.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 14, 2012)

lowtech redneck said:


> That's nothing, I've logged over 200 hours and haven't even finished the main quest.
> 
> If I wasn't afraid of quest-breaking bugs, I probably wouldn't even have started the main quest yet.



The main quest is quiet short, wouldn't add much to that hour count.

What the hell is there left to do after 200 hours though? Do you amble everywhere?


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 14, 2012)

played 100 hours on one character and haven't finished the MQ. 



Bioness said:


> Hey just curious what Mods if any do you guys use?


no more blocky faces, detailed faces and just for fun, Midas Magic. 

I'm eagerly awaiting for an alternative start mod. especially alternate start mod that lets you choose which faction you start with(Bandit, Thalmor, Forsworn, Necromancer etc.). the ones out now are still buggy and needs some more refinement.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 14, 2012)

Why does it need to be said if you've finished the main quest or not? I don't get this. Total hours are total hours.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> The main quest is quiet short, wouldn't add much to that hour count.
> 
> What the hell is there left to do after 200 hours though? Do you amble everywhere?



You start a new game and do it all over again.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 14, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> The main quest is quiet short, wouldn't add much to that hour count.
> 
> What the hell is there left to do after 200 hours though? Do you amble everywhere?



Killing everyone.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 14, 2012)

Is the creation kit out yet?

Still waiting for fan made quests.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 14, 2012)

I have played this game a lot over the past 2 months so while I am about to complain about an aspect of it do not take that to mean I have no been enjoying the hell out of it.

My problem with the game comes from the way it plots it quest lines. It gives too many choices that do not end up changing anything at points but at other points where you would expect those choices to appear they are not so the quest can proceed in its very linear fashion. It is kinda annoying, because of how much the game flirts with choice being important.


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Is the creation kit out yet?
> 
> Still waiting for fan made quests.



It'll be released sometime this month.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 14, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> What the hell is there left to do after 200 hours though? Do you amble everywhere?


end less dungeon dive , that what i did in Oblivion.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 14, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> What the hell is there left to do after 200 hours though?



Whatever you want. And that's the beauty of it.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 14, 2012)

like chopping firewood.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 14, 2012)

I have nothing left to do
Got married-Wife ended up dead
Joined all the guilds
finished the main quests
Found all the daedric quests

All I get now are radiant quests


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2012)

You might as well stop playing then in that case.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Chop wood for eighty-two hours.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 14, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> like chopping firewood.



This game would still be GOTY if it only had firewood chopping. 



Matta Clatta said:


> I have nothing left to do
> Got married-Wife ended up dead
> Joined all the guilds
> finished the main quests
> ...



Now create a new character and do it all over again


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 14, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I have nothing left to do
> Got married-Wife ended up dead
> Joined all the guilds
> finished the main quests
> ...



Roll a new character or go play something else until the expansion DLC comes out later this year.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jan 14, 2012)

Has there been any info on the expansions?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 14, 2012)

The game just came out dude.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

New Vegas announced DLC when it came out - Bethesda released the first DLC came out in December, only two months later.

First Fallout 3 DLC, Operation: Anchorage, came out in the end of January (when the game came out in the end of October.

Oblivion did tons of little DLC since it came out.

So yeah, it's reasonable to wonder when it will be announced after two months when it comes to Bethesda, it seems.


----------



## Rios (Jan 14, 2012)

The game mechanics make creating new characters fairly pointless unless you screwed up in the beginning.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Or you play a role-playing game for the role-playing aspect.

PERISH THE THOUGHT.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm going to have a few role playing characters and my main character will kinda be the Finished game one.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 14, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> The main quest is quiet short, wouldn't add much to that hour count.
> 
> What the hell is there left to do after 200 hours though? Do you amble everywhere?



I spent the first several dozen hours mostly exploring and mapping out the world along the main roads and visable side-roads (being sure not to enter any of the dungeons since I had already heard that enemies and treasure are based on your level upon entry) and talking to everyone in the towns and cities.  Then I did most of the miscellanous quest, then all of the non-evil quest (I'm saving the evil quests for my 'magnificant bastard' playthrough) except for the Civil War before progressing on the main quest.

If you don't enjoy 'ambling everywhere' and talking to NPCs, then Bethesda games really aren't for you, to be frank.  If I wasn't so (justifiably) afraid of triggering quest-breaking bugs*, I would have simply spent the entire game up to this point doing just that, in addition to dungeon delving along the way.

*Seriously, Bethesda, your lack of play-testing and apparently sloppy programming severely undermines the enjoyment of an otherwise outstanding game...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> Or you play a role-playing game for the role-playing aspect.
> 
> PERISH THE THOUGHT.



Sucks that my Altmer character can't join the Thalmor


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey guys should I get Oblivion or is it gonna feel too shitty after Skyrim?


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 14, 2012)

The World said:


> I'm still torn between choosing the Imperial Legion or Ulfric Stormcloak. :sanji
> 
> They are suppose to have their good and bad sides but which side would a ultra goodie two shoes take?



I'm in the same boat: the Imperials are much less racist and generally better administraters, but unwilling to fight the Thalmor and (reluctantly) complicit in their NAZI inquisition.  I'm leaning toward the Stormcloacks on account of the example set by the Redguards* of Hammerfell (i.e. kicking the Thalmor out by themselves), who are similar in culture and geo-politics to the Nords of Skyrim.  A united empire that won't fight is less effective than separate countries who will fight.

*Does it seem to anyone else that the Redguards are the only other race that Nords generally respect?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jan 14, 2012)

lowtech redneck said:


> *Does it seem to anyone else that the Redguards are the only other race that Nords generally respect?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty sure I saw two of them get kicked out when I first discovered Whiterun.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 14, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Hey guys should I get Oblivion or is it gonna feel too shitty after Skyrim?



A.) That depends on how much you care about graphics (and generally butt-ugly women).  

B.) If possible, get the PC version; there are apparently Mods out that get rid of the very very broken leveling system (otherwise, pay very close attention to gameplay mechanics sections of Elder Scrolls wikis-its virtually mandatory to avoid under-powering your character).


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 14, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I saw two of them get kicked out when I first discovered Whiterun.



They were kicked out because they were agents of a foreign power, not because they were Redguards.

I can't remember any unambigouisly racist incidents or slurs involving Redguard NPCs (I don't know what the Nords say to Redguard players, though).


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay, so I'm trying to cure my vampirism and I spoke to Falion and filled the Black Soul Gem but he keeps saying it isn't filled. Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Frostman (Jan 14, 2012)

lowtech redneck said:


> I'm in the same boat: the Imperials are much less racist and generally better administrates, but unwilling to fight the Thalmor and (reluctantly) complicit in their NAZI inquisition.  I'm leaning toward the Stormcloacks on account of the example set by the Redguards* of Hammerfell (i.e. kicking the Thalmor out by themselves), who are similar in culture and geo-politics to the Nords of Skyrim.  A united empire that won't fight is less effective than separate countries who will fight.
> 
> *Does it seem to anyone else that the Redguards are the only other race that Nords generally respect?



Cut the Empire some slack. They already fought a long and hard war with the Thalmor. Even to the point that they lost their capital. They need some time to recuperate. Especially considering they lost most of the provinces they had under their control. Cyridill, Skyrim and Hardrock is pretty much all that is left.

Hammerfell may have driven back the Thalmor, but the result was them being left divided from the rest of the empire and man nations. If you ask me that was the Thalmor's intention all along. And Skyrim is headed in the same direction.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 14, 2012)

lowtech redneck said:


> They were kicked out because they were agents of a foreign power, not because they were Redguards.
> 
> I can't remember any unambigouisly racist incidents or slurs involving Redguard NPCs (I don't know what the Nords say to Redguard players, though).



I agree. Maybe Bethesda is afraid that if they make any racist slurs about Redguards, the press will be on their backs about it (because Redguards are black )

Screw the press, though. I'm an Altmer and I get hate all the time. Guards tell me, "What do you want, little elf".  A few phrases come to mind, such as "I'm bigger than you", "go take an arrow to the knee", ect. All races but Redguards experience racial slurs. I say bring on the racism 

Problem?  Come at me!

EDIT: I don't know what NPCs say to Redguards in the game, anyway. I'm just spouting bullshit for the hell of it


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 14, 2012)

Frostman said:


> Cut the Empire some slack. They already fought a long and hard war with the Thalmor. Even to the point that they lost their capital. They need some time to recuperate. Especially considering they lost most of the provinces they had under their control. Cyridill, Skyrim and Hardrock is pretty much all that is left.
> 
> Hammerfell may have driven back the Thalmor, but the result was them being left divided from the rest of the empire and man nations. If you ask me that was the Thalmor's intention all along. And Skyrim is headed in the same direction.



The conditions of the White-Gold Concordant make recuperation unlikely, what with ruinous tribute taxes and Thalmor militias free to roam around and mess things up.  At best, the more fertile humans increase their numbers at a higher rate, but giving the Thalmor opportunity to build up their espionage networks is likely to cancel that out.

It probably was the Thalmor's intention, but that doesn't mean it won't backfire.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 14, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> Sucks that my Altmer character can't join the Thalmor



It sucks even more that non-evil (and I use that term very broadly) characters automatically have less quest options than evil characters-there should be mutually exclusive questlines for evil and non-evil playthroughs (i.e. Dark Brotherhood vs. Special Forces, Nine Divines versus evil-as opposed to simply morally suspect-Daedric, etc.).

On that subject, has there ever been an Elder Scrolls game where the hero was not, according to subsequent canon, a complete and total bastard whose self-interests just happened to involve saving the world?  I know that the Morrowind character undertook at least one morally heinous Daedric quest (implying he did all the others as well, and likely the Marag Tong quests because why the hell not at that point) and the Oblivion character did the Dark Brotherhood quests, but I don't know about the first two games.

If not, Bethesda should try and shake things up after the next game (I hear there are major metaplot elements in Skyrim's Brotherhood quests, so it seems extremely probable that the Skyrim character will be evil as well); as it stands, the pattern is as unsatisfying as the series' where the character is never evil.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 14, 2012)

lowtech redneck said:


> It sucks even more that non-evil (and I use that term very broadly) characters automatically have less quest options than evil characters-there should be mutually exclusive questlines for evil and non-evil playthroughs (i.e. Dark Brotherhood vs. Special Forces, Nine Divines versus evil-as opposed to simply morally suspect-Daedric, etc.).
> 
> On that subject, has there ever been an Elder Scrolls game where the hero was not, according to subsequent canon, a complete and total bastard whose self-interests just happened to involve saving the world?  I know that the Morrowind character undertook at least one morally heinous Daedric quest (implying he did all the others as well, and likely the Marag Tong quests because why the hell not at that point) and the Oblivion character did the Dark Brotherhood quests, but I don't know about the first two games.
> 
> If not, Bethesda should try and shake things up after the next game (I hear there are major metaplot elements in Skyrim's Brotherhood quests, so it seems extremely probable that the Skyrim character will be evil as well); as it stands, the pattern is as unsatisfying as the series' where the character is never evil.



Well, the Hero of Kvatch was practically a Saint (depending on whether or not he was Listener of the Dark Brotherhood before or after the Knights of the Nine) before becoming Sheogorath, so...

I know most of my Oblivion characters were major goody-two-shoes. The Dark Brotherhood was an early thing for my Imperial, for example, and he later became more good as he played through the main quest and the Mages guild until he became the Divine Crusader. What I loved about the Thieves Guild for said character was that it had a very Robin Hood style theme so that, even though my character was a thief, he was still morally good. 

Aside from that, the characters are usually neutral (more likely evil than good, I guess?) The Dragonborn is, for sure, one bad friend (or at least just doesn't give a darn). Maybe future DLC will tilt his moral compass a bit.

Excuse my language


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 14, 2012)

I generally started noticing the evil quests when I did the dark brotherhood storyline and the daedric quests(although not all of them are really evil).
Its a lot easier to be good in Skyrim then it is to be evil.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 14, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> What I loved about the Thieves Guild for said character was that it had a very Robin Hood style theme so that, even though my character was a thief, he was still morally good.



Yeah, I consider the Thieves Guild to be 'non-evil' (and Nocturnal just morally suspect) due to that 'no-killing' policy, even without the Robin Hood element (though in the case of the Skyrim guild, there is no Robin Hood element and the 'no killing' policy is officially justified as a matter of pragmatism rather than principle).  I prefer to play rogue characters who will shamelessly steal an entire town blind while at the same time selflessly saving them from physical threats and legal injustices, so I loved the Thieves Guilds in Morrowind and Oblivion.

Edit: Incidentally, I consider Malacoth to be morally suspect rather than evil overall, but his Morrowind quest required the murder of a presumably innocent person as a matter of ancestral honor.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm in a love/hate relationship with this game.

So buggy on the ps3 after the save gets 11mb. The frame rate drop is too much.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 15, 2012)

Frostman said:


> Cut the Empire some slack. They already fought a long and hard war with the Thalmor. Even to the point that they lost their capital. They need some time to recuperate. Especially considering they lost most of the provinces they had under their control. Cyridill, Skyrim and *Hardrock* is pretty much all that is left.
> 
> .


there is a province named Hardrock? i know there High Rock,


----------



## eHav (Jan 15, 2012)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> Okay, so I'm trying to cure my vampirism and I spoke to Falion and filled the Black Soul Gem but he keeps saying it isn't filled. Anyone know what the problem is?



did you fill it with a human soul? a grand soul?


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Jan 15, 2012)

eHav said:


> did you fill it with a human soul? a grand soul?



Oh, it was a deer soul. Didn't know it had to be human. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 15, 2012)

Astrid is back

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bioness (Jan 15, 2012)

I just found out that weak souls can be put in Grand Soul gems  my enchants!


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I just found out that weak souls can be put in Grand Soul gems  my enchants!



Kill mammoths, it sucks that the bastards even on high level are tough bastards.
or spend your time mining on blackreach mining Geode veins for Black Soul Gems


----------



## Bioness (Jan 15, 2012)

I had a black soul gem once but used it, does it always max it out?

And I don't mind Mammoths that much as long as they aren't near a giant or something taking on both is a pain.


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhBiNx749Zw&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 15, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I have nothing left to do
> Got married-Wife ended up dead
> Joined all the guilds
> finished the main quests
> ...



Now you kill everyone.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 15, 2012)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhBiNx749Zw&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]



I'm gonna make a character exactly like that one


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 15, 2012)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhBiNx749Zw&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]



Guy's hilarious lol.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 15, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Has there been any info on the expansions?



I'd prefer they finish patching the game they already made before they get carried away building on a glitchy foundation. 

That said, 250+ hours in, I'm still enjoying this game, bugs and all. I still keep finding quests and hidden places, even in areas I thought I'd fully explored. It also helps that their are more dungeons, yet fewer "filler dungeons" than in Oblivion: more of them are either tied to actual quests, or actually have things going on inside of them for you to get involved with, so I'm still delving.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Ultimately joined the Imperial Legion. A united Tamriel is stronger against the Thalmor than a divided one and all that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> I'd prefer they finish patching the game they already made before they get carried away building on a glitchy foundation.



Oh, hi, you must not be familiar with Bethesda's work.


----------



## snoph (Jan 15, 2012)

Did anyone else think they heard the woman at the mage college say "Masturbation is a perfectly valid school of magic and don't let anyone tell you otherwise" instead of Restoration when they first heard it? :amazed


----------



## FFLN (Jan 15, 2012)

Can't say that I did...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 15, 2012)

snoph said:


> Did anyone else think they heard the woman at the mage college say "*Masturbation is a perfectly valid school of magic* and don't let anyone tell you otherwise" instead of Restoration when they first heard it? :amazed


I wish, i'd be Arch-mage by now


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 15, 2012)

snoph said:


> "Masturbation is a perfectly valid school of magic and don't let anyone tell you otherwise"



would have powerleveled the shit out of it once I got to Riverwood.


----------



## Minko (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it wrong that I laughed my ass off at this?


And yet I'm still madly in love with ES games 
sorry to all the Morrowind fans for my set


----------



## Rios (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder when the Elder Scrolls series will have a mutiplayer option. I dont see much reason not to have one. Wellll co-op only that is, proper dueling will be kind of hard to implement.


----------



## Griever (Jan 16, 2012)

Has anybody ran into a glitch for the "battle for Winterhold" legion quest?. when i speak to Legate Rikke the dialog option to start the quest is not present.. I've tried entering the console command "setstage CWMission04 10" but it's still not working?.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 16, 2012)

Minko said:


> Is it wrong that I laughed my ass off at this?
> 
> 
> And yet I'm still madly in love with ES games
> sorry to all the Morrowind fans for my set



"Bet it won't have spears"


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2012)

Minko said:


> Is it wrong that I laughed my ass off at this?
> 
> 
> And yet I'm still madly in love with ES games
> sorry to all the Morrowind fans for my set



Heh, that is pretty accurate.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 16, 2012)

Griever said:


> Has anybody ran into a glitch for the "battle for Winterhold" legion quest?. when i speak to Legate Rikke the dialog option to start the quest is not present.. I've tried entering the console command "setstage CWMission04 10" but it's still not working?.



Its probably the result of a specific choice you made during the main quest (warning, main quest spoilers): 



Look at the (extensive) bugs section.

I actually just finished that quest last night; it seemed like something that could trigger a Civil War bug, so I checked that wiki to avoid such an eventuality.  Taking such precautions decreases the enjoyment one has during the first playthrough , but its better than replaying 20-50 hours of gameplay.

I hear that the original release of Daggerfall was so bugged that it was literally impossible to finish the main quest....you simply can't trust Bethesda to avoid crap like this, I seriously don't know what their problem is.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 16, 2012)

I seem to be having trouble charging items that have run out of power, do I need the same quality soul gem? Whenever I try to charge it the item menu closes.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 16, 2012)

If you're on PC, you just need to be very precise with your clicking or use the WASD keys to scroll through the list of soul gems. I'm assuming that you already know how to recharge a weapon.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 16, 2012)

.....

Yes I know how but whenever I do that the weapon does not get charged.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, is your game up to date? Did a quick search and I saw some people complaining about issues with 1.2.

Is it only one weapon that can't be charged or all enchanted weapons?


----------



## Magnamancy (Jan 17, 2012)

I've only ever had to charge an unspecific plot staff once,
so all I know is that you need full soul gems. :x
Have you tried any recharges in an earlier save perhaps?



Since I want to show off my character and I want to see 
your characters, anyone mind sharing? :33


*Spoiler*: _Page stretchers. C_ 










Edit: Or not. =P


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2012)

Nevermind I figured out the problem, when I first started the game I changed a few hotkeys around and apparently this wasn't reflected on the menu.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 17, 2012)

i hope that Bethesda launch next week this goddamn Creation kit

Jarl Astrid the Younger of Dawnstar is Amused

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2012)

Just when I'm about to say I'm done with Skyrim for now, my arcing heart pulls me right back into the game.  I don't even care for the main story or quest, I just... explore caves and shit all day erry day. It's so fucking cash.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2012)

Another reason why I have barely started the main quest ^


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

duoranger said:


> i hope that Bethesda launch next week this goddamn Creation kit
> 
> Jarl Astrid the Younger of Dawnstar is Amused
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Why does she look like a bad, male Final Fantasy character?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2012)

What I want to know is why do all the Jarls sit like they couldn't give two shits about your problem. Ulfric and that one in Riften I can understand but all of them!


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

Because Bethesda is lazy.

Though I think the one in Solitude is an exception.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

Bioness said:


> What I want to know is why do all the Jarls sit like they couldn't give two shits about your problem. Ulfric and that one in Riften I can understand but all of them!



CUZ LIFE LIKE NPCS ARE FOR CHUMPS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 17, 2012)

Bioness said:


> What I want to know is why do all the Jarls sit like they couldn't give two shits about your problem. Ulfric and that one in Riften I can understand but all of them!



Because they don't


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> Because they don't



No maybe about that, it's the absolute truth.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No maybe about that, it's the absolute truth.



I MADE THEM GIVE A SHIT REAL QUICK, WHEN I BASHED THEM ON THEIR HEADS WITH MY MACE.


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> I MADE THEM GIVE A SHIT REAL QUICK, WHEN I BASHED THEM ON THEIR HEADS WITH MY MACE.



Even in death they still don't give a shit.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 17, 2012)

At the slow rate I'm playing this game...I think its gonna take me years to complete it. Curse u Battlefield.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh wow, that SOPA bullshit is preventing me from going on the Skyrim wiki. 

In other news, killing children  is HI-larious. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz_kMo1Saq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2012)

> Oh wow, that SOPA bullshit is preventing me from going on the Skyrim wiki.



Use Usep instead.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

I know about Uesp, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2012)

I just bought the place in Markorth after having only been exposed to that piece of shit house in Whiterun.

My god, like I got nerd erection from it.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

^
Luckily I reloaded my save and did the glitch where I saved 5000gold on buying the house in Whiterun. 

*whew*


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2012)

5000 gold? I can't get rid of my gold fast enough!


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 18, 2012)

18 MB is apparently my PS3's limit.  Had to restart every 5-10 minutes, and for the first time ever, it crashed on me in a fucking DUNGEON. 

Bethesda's not getting another dime from me-- DLC *or* sequel-- until this memory leak bullshit is locked down.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 18, 2012)

it's Bethesda's way of saying that you should play their game on a PC and not a pussy ass console.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> 18 MB is apparently my PS3's limit.  Had to restart every 5-10 minutes, and for the first time ever, it crashed on me in a fucking DUNGEON.
> 
> Bethesda's not getting another dime from me-- DLC *or* sequel-- until this memory leak bullshit is locked down.



18? The hell? Your PS3 made out of tinfoil and styrofoam?

Every save is 3.2mb and this game likes to keep like 3-4 autosaves already.

That means you only have around 2 or 3 main saves.........that's pathetic.

I have around 7 and nothing has happened to me.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 18, 2012)

The World said:


> 18? The hell? Your PS3 made out of tinfoil and styrofoam?
> 
> Every save is 3.2mb and this game likes to keep like 3-4 autosaves already.
> 
> ...



I second this


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 18, 2012)

The World said:


> 18? The hell? Your PS3 made out of tinfoil and styrofoam?
> 
> Every save is 3.2mb and this game likes to keep like 3-4 autosaves already.
> 
> ...



Don't exactly understand where you're going with this. He's talking about a single save file being 18Mb in size, not the accumulation of all of his save files.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why does she look like a bad, male Final Fantasy character?



you say that

im stil waiting for the CK to fix this neck glitch with this Lightning/FF facial mod

or someone to modify the textures


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> Don't exactly understand where you're going with this. He's talking about a single save file being 18Mb in size, not the accumulation of all of his save files.



Yeah I just noticed that. My save file is now 6mb big. Dayum!


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

Finally played this game at my bro's house.  

Two things: 

1). The PS3 lag issues are way exaggerated. 

2). I cannot play this game anymore because frankly I would not go to school or work... or outside for that matter.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Finally played this game at my bro's house.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> ...



You are just saying that because of 2.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You are just saying that because of 2.



Wait what?


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Finally played this game at my bro's house.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> ...



He is probably one of the lucky ones or he hasn't played the game long enough on a single save.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

^ 

Brother has been playing for much longer than me and he reports no serious lag....


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> 1). The PS3 lag issues are way exaggerated.



What's the size of his save file?

They're not really exaggerated if you try and play on a save file larger than 15Mb for longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He is probably one of the lucky ones or he hasn't played the game long enough on a single save.



Oh please, the PS3 lag is hardly noticeable and actually only occurs when you play for literally 3 days non-stop.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 19, 2012)

No it isn't, I lag after about 15 minutes of play. I've stopped playing because of it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> What's the size of his save file?
> 
> They're not really exaggerated if you try and play on a save file larger than 15Mb for longer than 15 minutes.



I don't know the size of the save file but I'll find out. 

I played my own game up to the point where you first get to Riverwood. I was playing for well over 15 minutes.

Maybe we are just lucky. *shrugs*


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I played my own game up to the point where you first get to Riverwood. I was playing for well over 15 minutes.



Since you only played up to Riverwood your save file shouldn't be 15MBs, I'm assuming that is around the time when the PS3 starts to experience problems with Skyrim for most people, and thus you aren't experiencing any problems for now.  You will need to spend a few more dozen hours until you reach the point where most people start complaining about lag though I hope that you won't see these problems at all.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Since you only played up to Riverwood your save file shouldn't be 15MBs, I'm assuming that is around the time when the PS3 starts to experience problems with Skyrim for most people, and thus you aren't experiencing any problems for now.  You will need to spend a few more dozen hours until you reach the point where most people start complaining about lag though I hope that you won't see these problems at all.



Yeah, but that's just me. My brother has played far longer then that so I'm sure his save file is a lot bigger.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Maybe your PS3 is just a fucking boss.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Maybe your PS3 is just a fucking boss.



Glad someone else said it for me.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 19, 2012)

The World said:


> 18? The hell? Your PS3 made out of tinfoil and styrofoam?
> 
> Every save is 3.2mb and this game likes to keep like 3-4 autosaves already.
> 
> ...



No, EACH of my 20-odd save files is 18 MB, same for my auto-saves. 

My save files haven't been 3-4 MB since the first week I played, but they stayed reasonably stable until about the 15 MB mark.



Furious George said:


> 1). The PS3 lag issues are way exaggerated.



I thought that too. At first.

I used to play Skyrim, but then my save files got over 16 MB.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 19, 2012)

I havnt played skyrim in weeks. 

By choice.

PC master race


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> No, EACH of my 20-odd save files is 18 MB, same for my auto-saves.
> 
> My save files haven't been 3-4 MB since the first week I played, but they stayed reasonably stable until about the 15 MB mark.




Yeah I replied about that already, I noticed my save file is larger the longer I played.













Anyways I actually disliked this video, because I really wanted to make 10 mil in 5 minutes. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2WqWGBn7dY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)

That is one mod that I would never use.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Finally played this game at my bro's house.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 1). The PS3 lag issues are way exaggerated.



The lag issue varies. There are some who have it and some who don't. After I hit 18mb I couldn't take the lag because the dragons would always destroy me. Well only the ancient dragons. It's always how big your save files are. Your brothers must not be so large.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2012)

1.4 Patch Notes:

NEW FEATURES

    Skyrim launcher support for Steam Workshop (PC)

BUG FIXES

    General optimizations for memory and performance
    Fixed occasional issue with armor and clothing not displaying properly when placed on mannequin?s in player?s house. (PS3)
    Improved compiler optimization settings (PC)
    Long term play optimizations for memory and performance (PS3)
    Memory optimizations related to scripting
    Fixed crashes related to pathing and AI
    Fixed crash in Haemar?s Shame if player had already completed ?A Daedra?s Best Friend?
    Fixed rare crash with loading saved games
    Fixed issue with accented characters not displaying properly at the end of a line
    Master Criminal achievement/trophy unlocks properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian
    Fixed issue where dragon priest masks would not render correctly
    Fixed issue where quests would incorrectly progress after reloading a save
    Fixed issues with placing and removing books from bookshelves in the player?s home
    Fixed issue where weapon racks and plaques would not work correctly in player?s house if player immediately visits their house before purchasing any furnishing.
    Fixed issue where the player house in Windhelm would not clean up properly
    Fixed crash related to giant attacks and absorb spells
    Fixed issue with ash piles not cleaning up properly
    Fixed occasional issue where overwriting an existing save would fail
    Fixed memory crash with container menu
    Fixed infinite loop with bookshelves
    Fixed issue where traps in Shalidor?s Maze would not work properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian versions
    Fixed issue where transforming back to human from werewolf would occasionally not fail
    Bows and daggers will display properly when placed on weapon racks

QUEST FIXES

    The Unusual Gem inside the Thalmor Embassy is now accessible after finishing ?Diplomatic Immunity?
    In ?Breaching Security?, the quest token is no longer required to receive a fortune reading from Olava the Feeble
    Fixed issue where Galmar would not complete Joining the Stormcloaks properly if ?Season Unending? was an active quest
    Fixed issue where starting ?Season Unending? after finishing ?Joining the Stormcloaks? would prevent ?The Jagged Crown? from starting properly.
    Fixed issue progressing through ?Message to Whiterun? while ?Season Unending? was still open would block progression for both quests.
    In ?Arniel?s Endeavor?, fixed issue where a quest journal would trigger multiple times
    In ?Forbidden Legend?, the amulet fragment can no longer disappear after player leaves a dungeon without taking it
    Fixed rare issue in ?Forbidden Legend? where killing Mikrul Gauldurson while sneaking would make his corpose unaccessible
    In ?The White Phial?, the phial can no longer disappear if player leaves dungeon without taking it
    ?The White Phial? will now start properly if player already has a briar heart in their inventory
    Player can no longer get stuck in Misty Grove after completing ?A Night to Remember?
    Fixed issue where leaving Riften during ?A Chance Arrangement? would prevent quest from progressing
    In ?Darkness Returns?, a door in Twilight Sepulcher will properly open if the player leaves the dungeon for an extended period of time before completing the quest
    In ?Under New Management?, if the player leaves the Oculory for an extended period of time after placing the focusing crystal and returns, the quest will proceed correctly
    ?Onmund?s Request? will now start properly if player has already found Enthir?s staff before receiving this quest
    Fixed instance where Tonilia would stop buying stolen items and also would not give Guild Leader Armor
    ?Repairing the Phial? will start properly if player already has unmelting snow or mammoth tusk in their inventory
    Finding Pantea?s Flute before speaking with Pantea no longer prevents her quest from updating
    In ?The Coming of the Dawn?, fixed rare instance where a quest object would spawn incorrectly on the Katariah during Hail Sithis
    Fixed rare issue in ?The Mind of Madness? where player is unable to equip the Wabbajack
    Fixed issue in ?Pieces of the Past? where Mehrunes Dagon?s Razor will not trigger properly if player leaves the cell for extended period of time before activating it
    ?Blood?s Honor? will start properly if you visited and completed Driftshade and an extended period of time passes before starting the quest.
    Fixed rare issue where ?Dampened Spirits? would not start properly
    Fixed issue where player would be unable to become Thane of Riften if they purchased a home first
    Fixed issue where killing guards in Cidhna Mine woud block progression for ?No One Escapes Cidhna Mine?
    Fixed numerous issues with ?Blood on the Ice? not triggering properly
    In ?Blood on the Ice?, Calixto can now be killed if player owns a house in Windhelm
    In ?The Cure for Madness?, killing Cicero then resurrecting him no longer impedes quest progress
    Fixed rare issue in ?To Kill an Empire? where an NPC would fail to die properly
    Clearing Knifepoint Ridge before starting ?Boethiah?s Champion? no longer prevents quest from starting.


----------



## Minko (Jan 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> 1.4 Patch Notes:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



pekThis is making me want to start playing again. Beautiful quest fixes. 

Don't let me have gotten my hopes up for nothing, Beth.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 19, 2012)

Does this mean I will no longer have to quicksave every 2 minutes while outside in skyrim from fear of crashing to desktop?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 19, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> Looks like a job for the Dovamare


Ponyborn?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 19, 2012)

Those patch notes look very awesome. Has the patch been released already or is it scheduled?


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)

Bethesda sure has been working hard on that patch.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> 1.4 Patch Notes:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Funny enough, this next (surprisingly well done) patch will likely create more problems. 

Well, I just hope they haven't fixed the Oghma Infinium glitch. I plan to god-mode my next character (Female Breton probably).


----------



## Creator (Jan 20, 2012)

Quick question.

Do the Dragon claws, ie Golden Dragon Claw, Ebony Dragon Claw, etc serve any purpose after you used them to unlock those tombs? 

I stole the Golden one, kept it in a cabinet, i come back, and its gone.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 20, 2012)

No,they do not, they are just a bunch of different claws, some of them count as quest items and cannot be sold but other than that they serve no purpose after finishing the dungeon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 20, 2012)

so did the patch fixed  the PS3 memory problem?


----------



## Magnamancy (Jan 21, 2012)

It's not out yet Linkdarkside, as of last night anyway. =P
Hopefully it will.

I recently came across a dungeon that seems to have 
needed one of the other claws supplied as well as the 
one in that dungeon, but I can't remember where it was 
or what the dungeon was called. X/


I recently started a new file, and I should've expected it, 
but playing a dual 1handers beserker werewolf is marvelously
different to a destro/resto sneaky mage.

I'm really enjoying Skyrim's diversity is what I'm getting at. :x


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2012)

I know what dungeon you are talking about, it needed the Ivory and the Emerald claws, the emerald one is found in the dungeon while the Ivony is a quest item and it lead you there, and being a quest item you cannot remove it fro myour inventory until the quest is completed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 21, 2012)

The longer I play,the game doesn't lag, instead it auto saves if it happens sometimes
I still remeber the game didn't move when I first start and I didn't even get off the wagon yet


----------



## Magnamancy (Jan 21, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I know what dungeon you are talking about, it needed the Ivory and the Emerald claws, the emerald one is found in the dungeon while the Ivony is a quest item and it lead you there, and being a quest item you cannot remove it fro myour inventory until the quest is completed.



Really? I must've simply stumbled across the second half 
of that questline then, which makes sense as I did a fair 
bit of wandering, and didn't have any form of Ivory claw 
on me to get through with. 

Thanks for the info though. ^^;


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 21, 2012)

How do I enchant with the 25% destruction spell less and magic regeneration? I just got a 100 in enchanting and still get a low level of what I want...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 21, 2012)

As long as your enchanting is 100 and it's a grand soul you're using for the enchantment it should hit the 25% cost reduction I think. If you're using the single enchantment that reduces cost and improves magic regeneration then I don't think it'll actually hit the 25% (at least not without potion use I suppose).


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2012)

Vino said:


> How do I enchant with the 25% destruction spell less and magic regeneration? I just got a 100 in enchanting and still get a low level of what I want...



You need to invest more in the first Enchanting perk that strengthens your enchantments. You can upgrade it 5 times to have a total of a 100% bonus. But, if you're using the one that improves both Desruction and Magicka Regeneration, you'll never get Destruction to 25% less without potions and/or enchantment-buffing armor.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You need to invest more in the first Enchanting perk that strengthens your enchantments. You can upgrade it 5 times to have a total of a 100% bonus. But, if you're using the one that improves both Desruction and Magicka Regeneration, you'll never get Destruction to 25% less without potions and/or enchantment-buffing armor.



Well I got this bland Nightingale armor and I wanted to enchant it with the 25% less to cast thing but it doesn't let me do it. Oh well, little handicap would be ok I guess


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 21, 2012)

Magnamancy said:


> I'm really enjoying Skyrim's diversity is what I'm getting at. :x



I just don't feel it.

I've tried new characters with specialised roles but it just doesn't feel any different to if I just gave the gear to my main. It's hard to diversify when (I personally think) Skyrim does a bad job of getting you immersed in the world.

The only real difference you feel is with the amount of points in the magicka/health/stamina bar.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 21, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> I just don't feel it.
> 
> I've tried new characters with specialised roles but it just doesn't feel any different to if I just gave the gear to my main. *It's hard to diversify when (I personally think) Skyrim does a bad job of getting you immersed in the world.*
> 
> The only real difference you feel is with the amount of points in the magicka/health/stamina bar.



That has to be something personal because I personally really get immersed in the world of Skyrim (well mainly because of escapism).


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, I find it hard NOT to be immersed in Skyrim.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

So I heard the creation kit was released, wait a week from now with 1.4


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 21, 2012)

Why do people like Lydia so much? she's annoying as fuck.


----------



## Rios (Jan 21, 2012)

I only get immersed into a game when my character has some sort of personality, _anything_. Since I know jack shit about the world(and am not really interested in learning more) the character was my only hope. Unfortunately I didnt give a damn about my guy, just another soulless merciless killing machine, had way more immersion in GTA IV.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Why do people like Lydia so much? she's annoying as fuck.



It may be because she is usually the first follower a person will get. I had her for a while and traded her in for Mjoll...who happens to never shut the fuck up but she is marked as "essential" so she can't die which is good.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 21, 2012)

Bioness said:


> It may be because she is usually the first follower a person will get. I had her for a while and traded her in for Mjoll...who happens to never shut the fuck up but she is marked as "essential" so she can't die which is good.



Did the same thing + I married her

Well at least she doesn't stand in doorways as much as Lydia does.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Sucks for you guys.

I hope you snuffed out Aerin faster than the internet snuffed out SOPA.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 21, 2012)

Cicero is best follower


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 21, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> Cicero is best follower



Where can I find 'im?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2012)

Bioness said:


> It may be because she is usually the first follower a person will get. I had her for a while and traded her in for Mjoll...who happens to never shut the fuck up but she is marked as "essential" so she can't die which is good.



Can't none of the followers die. They only die when you kill them e.g after an enemy has kicked their ass to the point of kneeling if you accidentally hit them at this point they die. If you don't they survive.

Though I think they do die due to certain bugs.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Where can I find 'im?



Cicero is part of the Dark Brotherhood questline.

Can't say much more than that without spoilers.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Can't none of the followers die. They only die when you kill them e.g after an enemy has kicked thir ass to the point of kneeling if you accidentally hit them at this point they die. If you don't they survive.



lol no. The game even allows you to literally beat them up with your own fists.


And this guy decapitated every follower he had 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPrfo8uO_Gs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Did the same thing + I married her
> 
> Well at least she doesn't stand in doorways as much as Lydia does.



That was the fucking worse 


Krory said:


> Sucks for you guys.
> 
> I hope you snuffed out Aerin faster than the internet snuffed out SOPA.



Aerin never followed Mjoll for me, but Mjoll still cannot wear any rings, I'm married to Onmund from the College of Winterhold.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Can't none of the followers die. They only die when you kill them e.g after an enemy has kicked their ass to the point of kneeling if you accidentally hit them at this point they die. If you don't they survive.
> 
> Though I think they do die due to certain bugs.



They can die if you accidentally hit them or if you use an AoE attack. I am quite fond of the Destruction school of magic and will often spam explosions and tornadoes of ice 

Edit: oops double post...


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> lol no. The game even allows you to literally beat them up with your own fists.
> 
> 
> And this guy decapitated every follower he had
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPrfo8uO_Gs[/YOUTUBE]



Did you read my post. I said they can't die naturally, YOU have to kill them. So as long as you accurate with your AoE  when they're almost dead and slashe's etc they'll survive just fine.You can leave them as a beat stick for whatever level monster but as long as you don't hurt them they'll survive.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

So this is how Dahmer and Bundy started out.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 22, 2012)

Cicero is indeed a brutal follower with either a sword or bow. I often employ him. He can pick locks, too, as his skill is quite high. 

I wanted to give him full glass or dragonscale but I enjoy his jester suit so, and he has such high health and stamina by default as well as having great bonuses on the clown suit I just let him wear it.

If I recall I equipped him with Chillrend upgraded to Legendary with my smithing perks, and also a fully upgraded Glass bow.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2012)

Started Skyrim on the PS3, level 14 male Breton. Used the "attack Hadvar in Alvor's house with no consequence" exploit to get Sneak up into the high 40s and One-Handed up into the high 20s. Smithing is in the low 30s from crafting Iron Daggers, and Archery is up in the high 40s from training with Faendal and then taking my money back from him to repeat the process. Instead of going to Whiterun, I've headed eastward from Riverwood and ended up going through North Cold Rock Pass to end up on the other side of the Throat of the World mountain range. I've been exploring the area south of Ivarstead and Riften. I'll head to Whiterun eventually.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't remember what quest chain I was doing, but I was told at one point I couldn't continue with the chain any further until I went to Whiterun.

Also, does anyone here other than myself, avoid using companions entirely?


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

Companions are annoying. I never use them.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 22, 2012)

Cicero armor needs a Kefka retexture.

Stat.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 22, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Cicero armor needs a Kefka retexture.
> 
> Stat.



Kefka is for the WEAK!

he needs of this one


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 22, 2012)

I miss Alvor 

Anyway, is the Creation Kit out yet?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Also, does anyone here other than myself, avoid using companions entirely?


I only use them to carry my stuff.

Although, I killed Lydia for being an idiot.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 22, 2012)

I had that elf companion back from riverwood. He got in my way when I shot the lightning at the falmer. Unfortunately the game auto saved and I didn't have a save before he died. Well, I  did but fuck doing all of that again.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jan 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> I had that elf companion back from riverwood. He got in my way when I shot the lightning at the falmer. Unfortunately the game auto saved and I didn't have a save before he died. Well, I  did but fuck doing all of that again.



Still have him around, he's pretty cool I think

(also being able to get archery training from him, only to take back the money you paid is nice )


----------



## Bioness (Jan 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> I had that elf companion back from riverwood. He got in my way when I shot the lightning at the falmer. Unfortunately the game auto saved and I didn't have a save before he died. Well, I  did but fuck doing all of that again.



His counterpart Sven (the other guy) I used for that Boethiah sacrifice, not a single fuck was given.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 22, 2012)

Sven's mother would be heartbroken.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought so too but then I talked to her afterwords and she's a bitch so I don't really care. Sven is also a bastard so I felt I did the world a service.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2012)

Bioness said:


> His counterpart Sven (the other guy) I used for that Boethiah sacrifice, not a single fuck was given.



I totally did the same thing on my 360 file.  He was the first guy I found that I could recruit, but I just ignored him until I needed to do the Boethiah sacrifice.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah he was minor enough that I doubt I would miss his presence. Also one of those sellswords was also a good option, only 500g and I get to stab you in a sacrificial ritual? Sign me up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, I forgot about the sellswords. No one cares about them. Sven's mother needs him.


----------



## Jing (Jan 22, 2012)

I finally got the platinum trophy for this game earlier today. Im done with Skyrim for awhile, now I gotta go back and beat Deus Ex...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> His counterpart Sven (the other guy) I used for that Boethiah sacrifice, not a single fuck was given.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx9EI23Ztlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2012)

well maximum level achieved

time to go kill everyone i guess


----------



## Jesus (Jan 23, 2012)

dem mods 

[YOUTUBE]xqaV6HFpXOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2012)

And that's all without the Creation Kit, can't wait to see what mods will come out after the release of the Creation Kit.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh wow....


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 23, 2012)

A shame I had to give up the Skeleton Key. But seeing Nocturnal in person was worth it. Smang worthy

:smashandbang


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And that's all without the Creation Kit, can't wait to see what mods will come out after the release of the Creation Kit.


made up buildings,dungeon and maps.


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2012)

aliens, futuristic weapons and strippers


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Rrk9JhtsU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adagio (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to dread the number of nude texture mods. Its as if porn didn't exist.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I really don't get the appeal of all those female mods making them into barbie super models wearing "full" draenic armor in the form of a thong and tassels...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Yeah I really don't get the appeal of all those female mods making them into barbie super models wearing "full" draenic armor in the form of a thong and tassels...



They are clearly fixing another Bethesda glitch.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2012)

Less is more.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 23, 2012)

Seriously I wish to have this game. It looks like the most Metal game ever, up there with Doom and Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Rios (Jan 24, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Yeah I really don't get the appeal of all those female mods making them into barbie super models wearing "full" draenic armor in the form of a thong and tassels...



But what if it was a male


----------



## Bonney (Jan 24, 2012)

Its sad that so many modders who are fantastic at meshes and textures waste their time with the nude/revealing mods. So much better content could be done in that time, like contributing to Tamriel Rebuilt and other more worthwhile projects.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 24, 2012)

I actually hope a mod comes out where it turns Winterhold into what it was before shit went down, from the lore it sounds amazing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Yeah I really don't get the appeal of all those female mods making them into barbie super models wearing "full" draenic armor in the form of a thong and tassels...


probably weabos.

look at those Oblivion mods that make the characters anime like and it give me the bumbs.

i am ok whit anime mods as long as they are realistic looking like swords.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHUKfBRum_U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqaV6HFpXOs&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 24, 2012)

I have skyrim for PS3, debating wether i should get it later for PC so i can used the mods. I wish I had skills to mod myself. Berserk Armor for the win, if it could be done.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 25, 2012)

I just finished the main quest...I feel empty.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> I have skyrim for PS3, debating wether i should get it later for PC so i can used the mods. I wish I had skills to mod myself. Berserk Armor for the win, if it could be done.



If your PC can run the game then get it for the PC.  There will be mods that will be more than worth the price of the game.



			
				Vino said:
			
		

> I just finished the main quest...I feel empty.



Nothing else left to do?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm the head of the thieves guild, joined the mage college but didn't start Saarthal. Joined the Companions but I don't want to be a werewolf so I stopped going there. Don't know if I want to become a murderer in the Dark Brotherhood, since my character is mostly neutral. Don't want to do the war, pretty tedious.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2012)

Best to take a break for a while then and give the game another try in a year or so when we start getting decent quest mods.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Its sad that so many modders who are fantastic at meshes and textures waste their time with the nude/revealing mods. So much better content could be done in that time, like contributing to Tamriel Rebuilt and other more worthwhile projects.



I am gunna pickpocket your sig


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 25, 2012)

I hate pickpocketing. I always get caught and have to reload my save like 20 times smh


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2012)

I love pickpoketing,than kill them ,even though,they are walking naked already :33


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2012)

Fucking Morokei 

Took me over 20 minutes to defeat.


----------



## Magnamancy (Jan 25, 2012)

Vault said:


> Fucking Morokei
> 
> Took me over 20 minutes to defeat.



Apparently he's a pretty hard fight.

I don't know for sure because I spent the whole thing 
sneaking and placing runes, and when he found me I 
could plop up a ward long enough to fireball off the 
sliver of health he had left. 

... My mage is a massive wimp. ._.



I don't pickpocket enough to make any use of it, and 
the one time I actually successfully nicked a target's 
dagger I proved my inability to backstab and got killed
but a mace to the face. :/


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 25, 2012)

haha Morokei. when I fought him I just drank some vegetable soup and kept shield bashing him.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah morokei is extremely powerful, I had to run shout run shout. Rinse and repeat. For 20 fucking minutes because the shouts barely even hurt him.

I tried the shield maneuver but his lightning was just ripping through me.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

Morokei was quite the bitch, damn him and lightning spam.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2012)

The damn range and speed of his lightning as well


----------



## Jesus (Jan 25, 2012)

I just crouched so he couldn't see me and then I one-shotted him with my dagger.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 25, 2012)

Fucking hax assassins.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Fucking hax assassins.



I hated the Dark Brotherhood in Morrowind, once I got the Tribunal expansion they started sending assassins after me.  Those cunts had short blades enchanted with paralysis, always was a bit to fight them.  

How annoying are they in Skyrim?


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 25, 2012)

eh they're pretty easy.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 26, 2012)

Wait the Dark Brotherhood doesn't send people after you when you join them do they? I had an assassin go after me but that was before hand...

Also I was referring to Jesus' post, the people in maxed out sneaking are usually called assassins/thieves.


----------



## Jesus (Jan 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hated the Dark Brotherhood in Morrowind, once I got the Tribunal expansion they started sending assassins after me.  Those cunts had short blades enchanted with paralysis, always was a bit to fight them.
> 
> How annoying are they in Skyrim?



The ones that are sent after you in Skyrim are rather pathetic as far as assassins go. Just random duel-wielding dudes in tight leather armor who attack you in plain sight. 

...never ends well for them.



Bioness said:


> Fucking hax assassins.



That "class" really trivializes the game. Since you one-shot everything, the only difference between enemies is how hard it is not to get detected by them.

Still, it's fun as hell. Sneaky archers are good too.

[YOUTUBE]lHbF9ynGZV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 26, 2012)

I always found mob reactions to a non-lethal sneak attack to be immersion breaking, and quite frankly logic defying (yes, even logic based in a fantasy world)

You get an arrow thru the head / chest / whatever, go around looking for the attack. Cant find him/her, and just say something like "it must have been my imagination" 

Or even better, im in the sneak-crouch, the guy litterally runs up to me and is staring me in the face, and still cant detect me.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> I always found mob reactions to a non-lethal sneak attack to be immersion breaking, and quite frankly logic defying (yes, even logic based in a fantasy world)
> 
> You get an arrow thru the head / chest / whatever, go around looking for the attack. Cant find him/her, and just say something like "it must have been my imagination"
> 
> *Or even better, im in the sneak-crouch, the guy litterally runs up to me and is staring me in the face, and still cant detect me.*



That just means you're the ultimate shadow assassin. 

That's like in any stealth based game.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 26, 2012)

bandit: it must have been my imagination.
me: dude, I just killed the guy sitting across you.

and he just sits there. as if nothing happened.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> bandit: it must have been my imagination.
> me: dude, I just killed the guy sitting across you.
> 
> and he just sits there. as if nothing happened.



What's the point of the sneak skill if you can't do stuff like that?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 26, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Or even better, im in the sneak-crouch, the guy litterally runs up to me and is staring me in the face, and still cant detect me.



Did that to one of those higher level dragur while doing the wolf queen quest. Greatest feeling in the world.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 26, 2012)

Vault said:


> Yeah morokei is extremely powerful, I had to run shout run shout. Rinse and repeat. For 20 fucking minutes because the shouts barely even hurt him.
> 
> I tried the shield maneuver but his lightning was just ripping through me.



Time slow Shout + Dual flurry + one hand berserk HAX, GG morokei in 2 minutes


----------



## Bioness (Jan 26, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> I always found mob reactions to a non-lethal sneak attack to be immersion breaking, and quite frankly logic defying (yes, even logic based in a fantasy world)
> 
> You get an arrow thru the head / chest / whatever, go around looking for the attack. Cant find him/her, and just say something like "it must have been my imagination"
> 
> Or even better, im in the sneak-crouch, the guy litterally runs up to me and is staring me in the face, and still cant detect me.



Happened to me the other day on my special assassin type character, I was sneaking around a house to steal one of those Stones of Barenziah and the guy was starring right at me and even talked to me, so I just line of sighted him and went back to the same position in front of him and just snatched the shard...

But yeah it's all about being stealthy man, being able to flash the guy in front of you and he won't even notice.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't wait for Patch 1.4

Bethesda finally optimized stuff so the performance will be better. People are saying the fps is higher by an average of 16, up to 30.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

Didn't they say it was suppose to come out this month? Where is it? 

I need this patch NOW! I'm starting to experience some lag.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2012)

I see slightly better lightning, do want now.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm one of those users who gets the random ass crash to desktop and complete computer crashes, I don't fucking care about the pictures I just want to be able to play the game without fear of my computer having a stroke.


----------



## Rios (Jan 26, 2012)

The World said:


> What's the point of the sneak skill if you can't do stuff like that?



To be challenging and to depend on your skills and not only on dumb enemy AI. But then again I hate the numerical value of a "stealth" skill. Shadows is all a game needs for sneaking.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

It still wouldn't make logical sense even with shadows.

Look at splinter cell.

There should be more shadows in the game though, like Thief!


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm hearing good things about the beta patch that was released on Steam for PC gamers. Minor bugs but the overall frame rate was raised. I like the sound of that. I really hope it fixes the ps3 problems. :/ I went back mw3 because of the damn frame rate drop. 

I had just gotten my enchanting and smithing to 100 too. 

Hopefully it's not a dud.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 26, 2012)

I cleared a dungeon before I was supposed to, so now the Companion's questline is broken and I have to be a werewolf forever.
This is fun.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it possible to complete the Champion's questline without become a werewolf?


----------



## Praetor (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't believe so. If it was I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2012)

You have to become a werewolf to complete the Companion's questline, but you can easily cure it. The thing is, if you cure it, you can't become a werewolf ever again. I always stay a werewolf because it gives me a cool alternate form, and it makes me 100% resistant to disease no matter what. And you don't have to use werewolf powers if you don't want to, so people won't always loathe and attack you like if you're a vampire.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd rather go back to being human so I can get resting bonuses. Not even an option anymore though.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Morokei was quite the bitch, damn him and lightning spam.



Weird, when I fought Morokei, I roflstomped him. 

Then again, by the time I took that quest, I was level 40+, with 100 Heavy Armor (and 90-something Smithing  ), 90+ One-Handed, and 50+ Block, so it was mostly just a Shield-Bash/Dawnbreaker combo, with a couple healing potions near the end. 

Epic Beard Man wasn't really geared for stealth, but I ended up leveling his Sneak Skill to 100, just as result of frequently falling back on my Oblivion stealth tactics. I took the sneak attack perks, and quickly found I could be a mad sniper, just like I was in my last playthrough of Oblivion. 

Now, if a 1.4 comes out for PS3, I might just try playing again.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 26, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I'd rather go back to being human so I can get resting bonuses. Not even an option anymore though.



Oh wow, you get resting bonuses in this game? 

I've never slept in any of my playthroughs so far, so I was clueless.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 26, 2012)

I mostly use beds as a quicksave, but yeah, there is rested, well rested for beds you own, and another bonus for if your spouse is sleepin' in the bed too. Nothing for werewolves though.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 27, 2012)

sleeping in he inn gets you the bonus.

my character always sleeps eight hours a day. don't want to doze off while in the middle of fighting a dragon.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 27, 2012)

The World said:


> That just means you're the ultimate shadow assassin.
> 
> That's like in any stealth based game.



That may have made sense.. if i was an assassin character.

My first (half) playthru was as your basic sword n' board tank. There is no way in hell that a guy who's usual modus operandi is running up to you and slashing until you are no longer breathing, should be able to hide from somebody 3 inches away, in plain sight..


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You have to become a werewolf to complete the Companion's questline, but you can easily cure it. The thing is, if you cure it, you can't become a werewolf ever again. I always stay a werewolf because it gives me a cool alternate form, and it makes me 100% resistant to disease no matter what. And you don't have to use werewolf powers if you don't want to, so people won't always loathe and attack you like if you're a vampire.



The disease resistance is the only reason I still have it. I fucking hate Rockjoint. Stupid Skeevers.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2012)

Level 28 (or 29), currently wearing full Wolf armor (smithed to Epic) with the Ring of Hircine. Going for the whole "blood of the beast" vibe. 



Red Sands said:


> The disease resistance is the only reason I still have it. I fucking hate Rockjoint. Stupid Skeevers.



Damn straight. Fuck everything and their diseases.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]REyROZ-K7EM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 27, 2012)

Doesn't resting just increase your skill-up speed?

Forget sleeping, dat Lovers Stone.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 27, 2012)

Red Sands said:


> The disease resistance is the only reason I still have it. I fucking hate Rockjoint. Stupid Skeevers.



Comes in handy, but not 100% foolproof: I caught at least 3 diseases while still a werewolf.


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2012)

Just go pray to Mara. All diseases are cured.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2012)

I pray to no one.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Damn straight. Fuck everything and their diseases.





neko-sennin said:


> Comes in handy, but not 100% foolproof: I caught at least 3 diseases while still a werewolf.


This. ^^^

As soon as I posted that, I got on and got Rockjoint. Fuck Karma. Or Dibella. Whichever is in change of that shit in Skyrim.

@Death-Kun: There's wolf armor? I kinda just got my Deadric Armor and stuck with it. lol


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 27, 2012)

a couple of questions for people that knows this game well.
1. What's the difference between silence and muffle?  Are they the same thing or do they stack?. If i have the silence perk would a muffle enchant be a waste of enchant?  Is sneak a different attribute from those two?. Is there a cap on sneak?
2. One-hand enchantment dont work with daggers right?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 27, 2012)

To your second question. Why wouldn't they work? Daggers are one handed weapons.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 28, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> Weird, when I fought Morokei, I roflstomped him.
> 
> Then again, by the time I took that quest, I was level 40+, with 100 Heavy Armor (and 90-something Smithing  ), 90+ One-Handed, and 50+ Block, so it was mostly just a Shield-Bash/*Dawnbreaker* combo, with a couple healing potions near the end.
> 
> ...



Good taste 



BucketheadFan23 said:


> Doesn't resting just increase your skill-up speed?
> 
> Forget sleeping, dat Lovers Stone.



Lawl.
Since I'm a massive item whore and have to carry about 30 different clothing items, 4+ armor sets, 6+ Swords, 2 bows, 2 staffs, and a ton of arrows (which weigh nothing :urahara), I love dat Steed Stone 

The other stones are of no use to me anymore because I'm around level 70. 

And damn, archery is uber broken


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 28, 2012)

I spared Silus and didn't get Dagon's razor...did I do the right thing?


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

No.

You did not.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2012)

Red Sands said:


> @Death-Kun: There's wolf armor? I kinda just got my Deadric Armor and stuck with it. lol



Yeah, but you can't forge it yourself, and Earlund Grey-Mane is the only one who sells it, I think.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 28, 2012)

I really want to buy the house in Windhelm but I don't want to betray the Jarl in Whiterun, he was nice to me. 

I also hate Vignar.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2012)

Vino said:


> I really want to buy the house in Windhelm but I don't want to betray the Jarl in Whiterun, he was nice to me.
> 
> I also hate Vignar.



Buy all the houses.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 28, 2012)

I want to. I'm only missing the Windhelm one, but I have to join the Stormcloacks to get it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Vino said:


> I want to. I'm only missing the Windhelm one, but I have to join the Stormcloacks to get it.



No you don't.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, you can always just go through the civil war questline and complete it. You don't have to be a Stormcloak. You can be Imperial. Then, once you complete the questline, all the "Stormcloak" Jarls will be replaced with "Imperial" Jarls, and the new Windhelm Jarl will let you buy it. Alternatively, the opposite can happen as well. If you side with the Stormcloaks, all the "Imperial" Jarls will be replaced with "Stormcloak" Jarls.

Either way, you don't have to miss out on the Windhelm House. Just sign up with the Imperials, kick Stormcloak ass, then talk to the new Windhelm Jarl.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> No you don't.



Its that or joining the Imperials and do the entire civil war.




Death-kun said:


> Well, you can always just go through the civil war questline and complete it. You don't have to be a Stormcloak. You can be Imperial. Then, once you complete the questline, all the "Stormcloak" Jarls will be replaced with "Imperial" Jarls, and the new Windhelm Jarl will let you buy it. Alternatively, the opposite can happen as well. If you side with the Stormcloaks, all the "Imperial" Jarls will be replaced with "Stormcloak" Jarls.
> 
> Either way, you don't have to miss out on the Windhelm House. Just sign up with the Imperials, kick Stormcloak ass, then talk to the new Windhelm Jarl.



That's the thing. I'm the dragonborn, I'm supposed to be neutral, hence why I constructed the grey beards council. I don't want to take any side cause none of them are right. 

Perhaps I'll use cheats to buy the house...


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I pray to no one.



Then suffer Rockjoint


----------



## Bioness (Jan 28, 2012)

I pray to the wise and logical Julianos.

_"Come to me, Julianos, for without you, my wit is weak to sort the  wheat from the chaff, and my eyes should neither know the true from the  false, nor sense from folly, nor justice from prejudice and interest."_


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Vino said:


> Its that or joining the Imperials and do the entire civil war.



"Waaah, waaaah, I have to play another hour or two, WAAAAH! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!"

Suck it up and stop your bitching.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Waaah, waaaah, I have to play another hour or two, WAAAAH! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!"
> 
> Suck it up and stop your bitching.



Doing quests and favors really feels rewarding


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Waaah, waaaah, I have to play another hour or two, WAAAAH! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!"
> 
> Suck it up and stop your bitching.



How about you fuck off instead?


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

SHOUT OFF!!

I choose

YOL STRUN BAH!


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

"Waaah, waaaaah, why does a game actually make me play it?! Waaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!"


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, but you can't forge it yourself, and Earlund Grey-Mane is the only one who sells it, I think.



Yessir, just saw him selling it. 

I'm not a big fan of it. I like looking like a demonic bastard, I suppose. lol


----------



## Praetor (Jan 28, 2012)

I never did the civil war. I've never played ES games before, so I don't know anything about the Empire, and all I can grasp about the Stormcloaks is that Skyman is for the Nords.


----------



## Lishenron (Jan 28, 2012)

I am honestly tempted to kill lydia.

Anyone here know of any good companions? Or do they all act as dumb as her?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2012)

Lishenron said:


> I am honestly tempted to kill lydia.
> 
> Anyone here know of any good companions? Or do they all act as dumb as her?


Your are better off with a loyal horse.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2012)

Lishenron said:


> I am honestly tempted to kill lydia.
> 
> Anyone here know of any good companions? Or do they all act as dumb as her?


Kill her, use her as a dead thrall later.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 28, 2012)

I swear all followers suck in one way or another. I had Mjoll for a while but after hearing about her life for the 2342nd time I dumped the annoying bitch for Marcurio who although I have to pay for him can kill most things in a few shoots, doesn't talk much, and best of all doesn't ride your ass like you have money strapped to it! I love it, I can walk into a narrow area and he won't follow me until I'm all the way through!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2012)

In my 360 playthrough, after dealing with Lydiabitch for about 120 hours, I ditched her and went with Jarnis/Jornis/? the Swordmaiden, the Housecarl you get from becoming Thane of Solitude and purchasing the house in Solitude. Doesn't talk much, but her voice is nice, and she kicks ass. I plan on getting her again in my PS3 playthrough. I have Aela the Huntress accompanying me now, though, currently. Because I won't deal with Lydiabitch ever again. She can stay in Breezehome forever, obnoxious bitch.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 28, 2012)

Lishenron said:


> Anyone here know of any good companions? Or do they all act as dumb as her?



Cicero and Shadowmere, all you ever need.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> Cicero and Shadowmere, all you ever need.



I almost forgot about Cicero. I should have _him_ tag along instead. Gotta go through the DB questline first, though. He's one of my favorite Skyrim characters, though.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 28, 2012)

Also if any of you think it is a good idea to keep Bardas around (the talking dog), be careful that fucker doesn't stop moving and will push you off a fucking cliff. He did this to me luckily I noticed it in time to slowly scale down the wall only taking minor fall damage.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

That's cute, some of you are trying companions.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's cute, some of you are trying companions.



Skyrim is lonely.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 28, 2012)

Dremora Lord > Companions

:ho


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Dremora Lord > Companions
> 
> :ho



I can get behind this statement.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 28, 2012)

Lishenron said:


> I am honestly tempted to kill lydia.
> 
> Anyone here know of any good companions? Or do they all act as dumb as her?



They all have pretty retard AI as said Cicero is quite good but the best early companion is by far Uthgerd the Unbroken, Lydia's pretty shitty in comparison to her. She comes with full plate mail and all you need to acquire her is beat her in a fist fight which is an easy 100g. She uses a great sword and a bow so she she's more than capable at handling herself. Plus you can get her far earlier than you can get Lydia.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 29, 2012)

No need for companions when you're a werewolf


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2012)

Ya but you also can't pick up shit and access your menu as one either.


----------



## Magnamancy (Jan 29, 2012)

I use a Flame Atronarch to take a hit or two while I charge 
me some megaspells. 


Werewolf backhanders though, I mean goddamn, not only 
are you fruitlessly charging someone that literally just turned 
into a monster, they responded like a pimp and sent you 
accross the room.

Makes me wish the enemy AI could recognize kacking it's
dacks and actually fleeing, rather than the faux "I surrender 
suckers" they pull at low health. .-.


Cicero is easily one of the most memorable characters, I've
grown quite fond of him despite my intent to kill him. 
:33


----------



## Minko (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucien Lachance is the only companion I'll ever need.


----------



## Jesus (Jan 29, 2012)

That guy is in Skyrim?  Last time I saw him, he had just been tortured and murdered horribly by his colleagues from the Dark Brotherhood. :33


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's cute, some of you are trying companions.



Astrid and J'zargo = ALL!


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 29, 2012)

lydia's the best.

'i am sword to carry your burdens.'


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Jesus said:


> That guy is in Skyrim?  Last time I saw him, he had just been tortured and murdered horribly by his colleagues from the Dark Brotherhood. :33



You get him in the Dark Brotherhood quest as a spell to summon him. Spectral Assassin or something.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, you're able to summon him, though it's under "Powers" not "Conjuration". And he doesn't disappear until he's defeated.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 29, 2012)

Yup but you only get him once a day. Anyway greatswords are so awesome it's so fun 1/2 shotting everything, and combined with slow time it's pretty much a killing spree.

Heck I'dprobably say it's better with light than duel wielding swords. You get parry, reach is longer and your dps is higher unless you put in enough perks and even then it's only comparable.


----------



## Undead (Jan 30, 2012)

I made Skyrim 100% more manlier.


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2012)

Dreadlocks look bad but otherwise it looks nice.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Jan 30, 2012)

Raikage? ohoho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)

YndimyHalda said:


> Raikage? ohoho


----------



## Bioness (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah the hair on that definitely needs more texture.

Also good news Skyrim is no longer crashing my computer as my graphics cards (yes two of them) got an update.

Bad news there is another issue where this new update is trying to give me a seizure via fast and bright lights constantly flashing and making the screen look like I have all gamma settings on max.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2012)

Saru Goob said:


> I made Skyrim 100% more manlier.



Sten in Skyrim? Yes please.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 30, 2012)

Missing_Nin said:


> lydia's the best.
> 
> 'i am sword to carry your burdens.'



I think you misheard that; " I am sworn to carry your burdens"

She's really just annoying as fuck so I ditched her.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

I think it's hilarious when someone lists their faults for Skyrim, and saying it's the same as "bullshit Diablo."


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think it's hilarious when someone lists their faults for Skyrim, and saying it's the same as "bullshit Diablo."



I never played Diablo... Is it any good?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 30, 2012)

Nah game is bullshit all this stuff...


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jan 30, 2012)

Cicero is the best companion.


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Cicero is the best companion.



Demora Lords > every other companion.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2012)

Who needs companions


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, I did the Civil War quests (both sides), and I chose the Stormcloacks for my non-evil (i.e. no Dark Brotherhood or evil Daedric quests) save file; Ulfric is a racist, narcissistic prick, but the Thalmor are much worse, and weakening Talos seems crucial to their plans to remake the world and remove the very concept of humanity from reality.  When you factor in that the Empire is unlikely to gain strength with Thalmor militias free to roam around, it seems like the best option.

Besides, it seems to me that allowing a religious Inquisition* against the majority population of an entire country is actually worse than forcing a minority population of one province to live in ghettoes.  

*and before someone brings up the supression of the Reachmen's native religion, all I can say is a.) the fate of the world was not dependent on their religion and b.) it was a human-sacrificing religion that directly strengthened wholly evil and magically powerful supernatural creatures, so real-world religious freedom just doesn't apply.


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> Who needs companions



I certainly don't but they have their uses especially if they can draw the enemy's attention to themselves.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I certainly don't but they have their uses especially if they can draw the enemy's attention to themselves.



That doesn't make up for their habit of getting in your way during combat (to me, taking a companian is essentially the same as an escort mission).


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 30, 2012)

well

i've stopped with skyrim for now, thx to mech2.org im playing again Ghost bear leagacy since saturday, and im stucked on that goddamn underwater mission


at least patch 1.4 will be released maybe this week with the goddamn creation kit


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2012)

I wonder, from a role-playing perspective, would a Redguard Dragonborn siding with the Stormcloaks make sense? Because it seems like Hammerfell is still rebelling against the Aldmeri Dominion, so it would be weird for Redguard to side with the Imperials (who basically got on their knees and put the AD's dick in their mouth).


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Goobette said:


> I wonder, from a role-playing perspective, would a Redguard Dragonborn siding with the Stormcloaks make sense? Because it seems like Hammerfell is still rebelling against the Aldmeri Dominion, so it would be weird for Redguard to side with the Imperials (who basically got on their knees and put the AD's dick in their mouth).



It would make sense if you make a backstory for your Redguard that has him being resentful of Hammerfell and other Redguards.  Perhaps he was raised my Imperials and has grown to like them.  Heck, you could find a million ways to make it reasonable for him to side with the Imperials.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 31, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> I never played Diablo... Is it any good?



diablo's simple, but damn is it addictive.  That's why I don't want to get D3.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 31, 2012)

lowtech redneck said:


> That doesn't make up for their habit of getting in your way during combat (to me, taking a companian is essentially the same as an escort mission).



But it's a freaking mule. That's why you take followers around, so you don't have to drop shit when your full, or have to use steed stone/strength potions. Even werewolf movement is annoying since you have to be far enough away from the outpost to make sure you done get seen.

That's the only reason why I take one around and why I always take one around.

Anyway heavy armour with great sword and ebony mail with sneak enchantments etc is freaking awesome, who needs dagger back stab multipliers when greatsword multiplier is just as awesome. Obviously your not as good at staying hidden in comparison to light armour with daggers, but it means when you get found you can still kick ass.


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

> > any chance it could be in a few hours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bethesda Forum Admin on the release of the Creation Kit.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 1, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> But it's a freaking mule. That's why you take followers around, so you don't have to drop shit when your full, or have to use steed stone/strength potions. Even werewolf movement is annoying since you have to be far enough away from the outpost to make sure you done get seen.
> 
> That's the only reason why I take one around and why I always take one around.
> 
> Anyway heavy armour with great sword and ebony mail with sneak enchantments etc is freaking awesome, who needs dagger back stab multipliers when greatsword multiplier is just as awesome. Obviously your not as good at staying hidden in comparison to light armour with daggers, but it means when you get found you can still kick ass.



Pretty much what I do the entire game 

Sneaking with heavy armor LIKE A BOSS


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

How fucking cool would be if you actually ally with Alduin and lay Skyrim to waste?

I hope someone makes a mod out of that one.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> How fucking cool would be if you actually ally with Alduin and lay Skyrim to waste?
> 
> I hope someone makes a mod out of that one.



*has bounty over 5000 in every Reach*

Guard walks up: "Let me guess.... someone stole your sweetroll..."


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> *has bounty over 5000 in every Reach*
> 
> Guard comes up:"Let me guess.... someone stole your sweetroll..."



Alduin comes up, says something to the guard: ERei SULeyK SE
ALDUIN VOKRii

Then proceeds to burn the fool into a molting crisp.


----------



## Minko (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

Minko said:


> You do realise that he's not only going to destroy Skyrim, but Nirn as a whole? He's called world-eater for a reason.



And then another wonderful world will be born after he finishes eating the world.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2012)

Minko said:


> You do realise that he's not only going to destroy Skyrim, but Nirn as a whole? He's called world-eater for a reason.


You do realize Alduin has abandoned his role as World Eater? He did just want to rule after the revival.


----------



## Minko (Feb 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And then another wonderful world will be born after he finishes eating the world.



And you would probably be dead  Unless you were in another plane or something. 

@ExoSkel my bad  I've been reading too many contradicting accounts.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Feb 2, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> You do realize Alduin has abandoned his role as World Eater? He did just want to rule after the revival.



Yeah, that's pretty much confirmed in dialogue with Paarthurnax and in the lyrics to the main theme of Skyrim, although it's in Dragon. The English translation mentions Alduin's lies, meaning his title of world eater.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 2, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> How fucking cool would be if you actually ally with Alduin and lay Skyrim to waste?
> 
> I hope someone makes a mod out of that one.



First things first, I better be able to side with the Thalmor


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 2, 2012)

I made a high elf for the sole purpose of joining the thalmor.

Needless to say, I was disappointed.


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> First things first, I better be able to side with the Thalmor



Eventually there probably will be a mod that lets you join the Thalmor, there was one for Morrowind that let you join Dagoth Ur.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 2, 2012)

I must say playing as a vampire is pretty fun if you ignore massive annoyance of being pretty shitty half the day and always worrying about not being in stage unless you've joined the dark brotherhood who don't give a shit.

Most annoying thing are Dragon's as more often than not their of the fire variaty of which I get weaker to the more hungry I am and even then i have a base 25% weakness.  Most annoying thing ever was when an Ancient fire dragon and blood fire dragon tag teamed me while I was in stage 3. I was like fuck me, some how managed to defeat them through use of time slow and become etheral, but my god it was tough, must have drunk a large supply of potions during that battle. 

Still though it's very fun just roaming around the open world at night with just me and Shadowmere in stage 4 pretty much taking out anything that travels the roads.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iWrvmFPGvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

> For our Skyrim PC fans, the Creation Kit is on track for release on Tuesday. And, we also have a special surprise with it. #whatcoulditbe!?


----------



## Minko (Feb 3, 2012)

> For our Skyrim PC fans, the Creation Kit is on track for release on Tuesday. And, we also have a special surprise with it. #whatcoulditbe!?



Fuck you Bethesda for getting me excited over 'a special surprise'. I want to know what it is, so much.

I hope it's some sort of mini DLC.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

Minko said:


> Fuck you Bethesda for getting me excited over 'a special surprise'. I want to know what it is, so much.
> 
> I hope it's some sort of mini DLC.



Dragon Horse Armor DLC.


----------



## Minko (Feb 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Dragon Horse Armor DLC.



I always feel sorry for the horse, when they are forced to wear armor. They must feel so silly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 3, 2012)

Minko said:


> Fuck you Bethesda for getting me excited over 'a special surprise'. I want to know what it is, so much.
> 
> I hope it's some sort of mini DLC.





Eternal Goob said:


> Dragon Horse Armor DLC.



Adds two whole smithing perk trees (light and heavy) specifically for horse armor


----------



## Magnamancy (Feb 4, 2012)

I am pleased at the Creation Kit news, and it the preview 
gives me enough incentive to try and create what I'm after
from a mod instead of sitting idle.

First I've head of a special surprise, but okay. :33


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Hahaha thats epic


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 4, 2012)

I fucking lost it when i saw the guard on the wall dancing


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2012)

I love these hilarious Skyrim videos.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQTV43g-hAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 4, 2012)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQTV43g-hAo[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah that Robbaz guy is fucking hilarious 

btw, should I get Oblivion after I finish Skyrim? I don't know whether I would be able to play Oblivion because of Skyrim's more updated graphics and overall improvements.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2012)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQTV43g-hAo[/YOUTUBE]


there a mod to play as children?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> I made a high elf for the sole purpose of joining the thalmor.
> 
> Needless to say, I was disappointed.


So now your stuck with a crappy character.

Even if you could join Thalmor I'm pretty sure you wouldn't need to be a altimer.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2012)

The new special surprise seems to be an offical High definition texture pack.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2012)

> btw, should I get Oblivion after I finish Skyrim?



No, Oblivion in inferior in almost every regard and isn't worth the price since you have experienced Skyrim already.  Morrowind, on the other hand, is a game that you should get.  In terms on graphics and combat Skyrim is head an shoulders above Morrowind but in my opinion Morrowind's world and story is far more interesting, you should give the game a try.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 4, 2012)

It's worth heading over to the Imperial Library and brushing up on some of the lore of previous games even if you don't intend to play 'em. There's some books in Daggerfall, Morrowind and Oblivion that didn't make it into Skyrim for instance. I'd especially recommend Vivec's Sermons from Morrowind for their outright weirdness and awesomeness.

Also, there's timelines, racial info, and details of the game's questlines.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2012)

> I'd especially recommend Vivec's Sermons from Morrowind for their outright weirdness and awesomeness.



That's probably my favorite book in the entire Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No, Oblivion in inferior in almost every regard and isn't worth the price since you have experienced Skyrim already.  Morrowind, on the other hand, is a game that you should get.  In terms on graphics and combat Skyrim is head an shoulders above Morrowind but in my opinion Morrowind's world and story is far more interesting, you should give the game a try.



Okay thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's probably my favorite book in the entire Elder Scrolls series.




If you read it all in one sitting it's a bit of a novel, really. It takes some time. The 2920 series is similar. I also like The Real Barenziah.


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2012)

The longer the book the better it is for me as long as it's good.  I didn't really like the Real Barenziah, the subject didn't appeal to me to be honest.  The 2920 series on the other hand was pretty interesting.

Also, have you read the following?:


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The longer the book the better it is for me as long as it's good.  I didn't really like the Real Barenziah, the subject didn't appeal to me to be honest.  The 2920 series on the other hand was pretty interesting.
> 
> Also, have you read the following?:




Yeah. The authorship is unknown but it's believed to be Ken Rolston, one of the men responsible for Morrowind and Oblivion, since it uses characters from Battlespire which he was also involved in and whom he often used in RP posts in the old days. Interestingly, he hasn't worked for Bethesda in years and is actually one of the visionaries working on Kingdoms of Amalur, but he's still a big fan and occasionally contributes lore and consults with the lore writers behind the scenes.

I love it, but what I really love is all the new shit by Michael Kirkbride. Did you read the one about Cyrus vs. Tiber Septim yet? It's extremely good.


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2012)

> Did you read the one about Cyrus vs. Tiber Septim yet?



Not yet.  Do you have a link?


----------



## Minko (Feb 6, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I love it, but what I really love is all the new shit by Michael Kirkbride. Did you read the one about Cyrus vs. Tiber Septim yet? It's extremely good.


Cyrus fought Tiber Septim? I need to play Redguard now.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 6, 2012)

Minko said:


> Cyrus fought Tiber Septim? I need to play Redguard now.



cyrus fought Tiber Septim's Dragon, not himself


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Will there be DLC's or expansions for this game?


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Will there be DLC's or expansions for this game?



Skyrim will have DLC and expansion packs.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2012)

Dragon Priests are hard motherfuckers to kill. 

I hate them all.


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2012)

The harder the enemy to beat the better it is in my eyes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Dragon Priests are hard motherfuckers to kill.
> 
> I hate them all.


reduce the difficulty.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Skyrim will have DLC and expansion packs.



even for consoles? or PC only?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> even for consoles? or PC only?


also for consoles.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> also for consoles.



Sweet!


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm kinda excited  guess why?

I finally completed my daedric set


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2012)

You can still read Epub files on your computer, there is even a Firefox extension for reading them.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol nook color.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You can still read Epub files on your computer, there is even a Firefox extension for reading them.



Ahhh, I didn't know that actually. I haven't looked at Firefox extensions/add-ons in so long.  The only one I have and use is GameFOX.



Hangat?r said:


> Lol nook color.



Problem, sir?


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 7, 2012)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Dragon Priests are hard motherfuckers to kill.
> 
> I hate them all.



Gear for 100% Destruction cost reduction + Lightning Storm = Dragon Priest masks dropping like skeever tails


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 7, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> The new special surprise seems to be an offical High definition texture pack.



Yep.




Fuck yeah!


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

That's awesome though it won't matter so much once good usermade texture packs start being released.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's awesome though it won't matter so much* once good usermade texture packs start being released*.


that gona take time.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2012)

I have so much shit to do and I don't even know where to start. I guess I'm gonna get Enchanting to 100 and get the 5 upgrade perks + get up to the Twin Enchantment perk before I make my new armor. Though, since I have equipment that gets my Smithing up another 47%, as well as 3 Blacksmith's Elixirs and 1 Blacksmith Philter, I'm pretty sure I could overforge the shit out of almost any armor. Anyone have any suggestions? Otherwise, I was thinking of going with Ebony or Daedric, but I wouldn't mind looking like a normal knight with ridiculous defense.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2012)

so any picture comparison of the textures?


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> that gona take time.



Yeah, it might be another two years before we start getting the good ones.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 7, 2012)

The High Textures pack is upppp!




And so is the Creation Kit!


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

I've heard some complaints about it already, apparently some people don't feel as if it is that much of an improvement over base texture.  Either they have been spoiled by usermade texture packs, are lying, or the high-res texture pack really is lackluster.  I'm leaning towards it being a mix of all three scenarios.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You underestimate the internet.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 7, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> It's true but still..holy shit,I have a pretty fast Internet and still I am getting 180 kb/sec speeds right now.
> 
> 
> And this is a pic from NeoGaf with the highres pack:
> ...



I can understand what they mean, unless there's a side to side image, if someone told me that was a regular shot of Skyrim and I wouldn't say it looks better than on my PC. Heck my response to that picture was my Skyrim looks like that, even though there probably is an improvement.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 7, 2012)

duoranger said:


> cyrus fought Tiber Septim's Dragon, not himself



In the game Redguard, yes...

. 
_
?What would you do with it, if you had it??

?What you won?t.?

?That?s too broad a view, Cyrus. And it smacks of desperation.?

?I?m chained to a wall. Thought the tone might fit.?

?Ah, then tones it is. Hear mine: WULDVOKEIN!?_


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

I love Valve.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2012)

I met Clavicus Vile, and his voice...was not what I was expecting


----------



## Minko (Feb 8, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> In the game Redguard, yes...
> 
> .
> _
> ...


I fucking love Talos. Shame on anyone who killed the preist in Whiterun, that guy speaks the truth.

"I breathe now in royalty and reshape this land which is mine"  Only very few people could do that.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2012)

Creation Kit and Texture Pack are out? I guess this will be worth my 10 dollars in the next summer sale, then.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 8, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I met Clavicus Vile, and his voice...was not what I was expecting



I thought the same thing, but it still fits him somehow.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I love Valve.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2012)

I feel like i broke the game and may have to restart from scratch :/


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

So I hear there is a new high res texture patch but aren't there better mods on skyrim nexus already?


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

The World said:


> So I hear there is a new high res texture patch but aren't there better mods on skyrim nexus already?



Well, I'm hearing that the performance hit with Bethesda's high res texture packs is lower in comparison to the other texture packs.  It is also a texture pack that keeps the same feel as the original Skyrim textures, the ones made by modders often don't keep the same feel, and some people just like that.


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2012)

I dunno. I'm level 58 and i'm playing on master difficulty but everything is just so easy to kill. The only thing that even gets a fighting chance are the Dragons. 

Edit: Also the occasional mages and such, but i hardly find any of them. I still haven't even completed the main quest yet also, lol.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

That's normal, everything becomes too easy once you get to a high enough level and have spent your perk points wisely.


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2012)

Meh, i wish the game would stay consistent. Like have everything level up as you level up :/


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 8, 2012)

Eki said:


> Meh, i wish the game would stay consistent. Like have everything level up as you level up :/



Well at least you're semi-badass 

try to beat everything and everyone up with only your fists


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 8, 2012)

Eki said:


> Meh, i wish the game would stay consistent. Like have everything level up as you level up :/


that would be like oblivion and wile i loved oblivion, i hated that everything level whit you and we never become stronger.

one ting i like about RPGs is that we can become uber powerful at the end.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTR7uyVUR7c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 8, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> that would be like oblivion and wile i loved oblivion, i hated that everything level whit you and we never become stronger.
> 
> one ting i like about RPGs is that we can become uber powerful at the end.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTR7uyVUR7c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



True but if your playing the hardest difficulty I doubt you would care about being uber at the end since the only reason your playing it at that difficulty is for more challenge.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> the magic in that video was epic ,was it midas magic?



It could be but I haven't tried midas magic so I'm uncertain.


----------



## Magnamancy (Feb 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It could be but I haven't tried midas magic so I'm uncertain.



I'm certain several spells demonstrated were of Midas Magic.
That war video is insane though.


On that topic, I do want more level scaling implemented in 
a mod or something, as it's rewarding to be sweeping things 
that gave you a lot of trouble, but there's just got to be 
some challenge with other enemies to feel compelling imo. =p


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

> I want more level scaling implemented in a mod or something,



Eventually there will be a mod that suits your tastes, just going to take a while.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 8, 2012)

Magnamancy said:


> I'm certain several spells demonstrated were of Midas Magic.
> That war video is insane though.
> 
> 
> ...



There is a mod that changes your max level from 81 to 100, and there are also mods like Deadly Dragons and Wars in Skyrim that make the game more challenging.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

At DICE, Todd Howard made a mention of some things they're tossing around as ideas for DLC and/or future additions to the game. These are all experimental at best right now and he has no idea if they'll ever be added... just ideas:

Spears
Kill cams for magic
Water arrows
Giant mud crabs
Paralysis runes
Seasonal foliage
Speedy water currents
Dragon mounts
Dark dungeons
Adoption of children
Advanced home building
Epic new mounts
Fast travel portals
Kinect dragon shouts
Enhanced water visuals
Ice and fire arrows
Lycanthrope perk tree
Vampire imp minions
Goblins


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

> Giant mud crabs
> Ice and fire arrows
> Seasonal foliage
> Advanced home building



I would love to see those things.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2012)

All I want is spears.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

I've given up hope of spears ever being put back in.


----------



## Minko (Feb 9, 2012)

Drooling at the list. Do want magic arrows.

And spears? What the heck are spears?


----------



## Alien (Feb 9, 2012)

hmm steam workshop is good stuff


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> At DICE, Todd Howard made a mention of some things they're tossing around as ideas for DLC and/or future additions to the game. These are all experimental at best right now and he has no idea if they'll ever be added... just ideas:
> 
> Spears
> Kill cams for magic
> ...


Fast travel portals wtf would that be create portal in dungeon to teleport to another part of the dungeon or a effect for fast travel.?


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Fast travel portals wtf would that be create portal in dungeon to teleport to another part of the dungeon or a effect for fast travel.?



Probably another method of fast travel, there are people that don't like how fast travel is set-up in Skyrim/Oblivion and much rather prefer the system in Morrowind.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 9, 2012)

> Kinect dragon shouts



Quite possibly the only reason I would ever buy a Kinect


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2012)

"Why the hell are you shouting at the screen!?"

"SHUT UP MOM, I'M THE FUCKING DRAGONBORN."


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 9, 2012)

I hope all of these ideas are implemented. I hope they add more animals.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2012)

It sounds cool, but it's _Todd Howard_.

He's called the Father of all Lies for a reason.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It sounds cool, but it's _Todd Howard_.
> 
> He's called the Father of all Lies for a reason.



I thought that was Peter Molyneux?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2012)

Molyneux really comes close, but YOU CAN DO ANYTHING was more of a hype thing that was really meaningless, so we all had ourselves to blame for putting our imaginations in where there was nothing.

Howard, on the other hand, loves to promise all this really neato, fairly-easily implemented and incredibly specific stuff (remember pre-Oblivion release?) right before it's released that somehow doesn't find it's way into the game and is never mentioned again.  

I feel like I'm to blame for believing Molyneux, but Howard is a heartbreaker.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 9, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> (remember pre-Oblivion release?)



Elaborate. What did he promise?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Elaborate. What did he promise?



Look at this shit!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de1M4Q_g2eg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvuLGvvQxhI[/YOUTUBE]

And this one is perhaps the most devastating and bullshit one. This, in particular, was the one that really pissed a shitload of people off.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjbx6-KQoRg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Though Bethesda said they couldn't include all they promised due to their lack of full understanding of the consoles or something, and going by Skyrim's track record and what they said would be in Skyrim, they've learned their lesson.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 9, 2012)

So I tried installing Wars in Skyrim mod and it immediately crashes into desktop. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 9, 2012)

Vino said:


> So I tried installing Wars in Skyrim mod and it immediately crashes into desktop. Fuck this shit.



Are your drivers up to date? it works fine for me although with low level characters I sometimes run into crap that I need to empty by potions out just to beat or run away from.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 9, 2012)

It's fixable. Me and a friend fixed one. You should use google.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 9, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It sounds cool, but it's _Todd Howard_.
> 
> He's called the Father of all Lies for a reason.



If these things never materialize, it won't be Todd's fault this time. It'll be the sensationalizing gaming press and over eager gaming community.

In the actual video he never actually promises any of these things will appear:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYOFLqItuW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 9, 2012)

cool eyes.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, if they actually put all of those in the next update, game fucking over, games that are coming out in 2012.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 9, 2012)

Probably not.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> cool eyes.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Mismatching eyes with funky designs aren't what I call cool.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

It looks goofy as fuck. 

That Rinnegan looks terrible.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 10, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> If these things never materialize, it won't be Todd's fault this time. It'll be the sensationalizing gaming press and over eager gaming community.
> 
> In the actual video he never actually promises any of these things will appear:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYOFLqItuW4[/YOUTUBE]


holy shit that was amazing hopefully they release those stuff specialty the Werebear,Vampire overlord and Crabzilla.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2012)

Skeleton butler, Dragon mount and giant mudcrab are my favorites


----------



## Adagio (Feb 10, 2012)

Ugh those eyes. 

Animu onslaught will only get worse from now on


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 10, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Skeleton butler, Dragon mount and giant mudcrab are my favorites



I'm picturing me riding dragon vs. giant mudcrab

magnificent 

Giant mudcrab needs to be gianter though. And laser eyes plz. Or he should be able to shoot giant water balls gamabunta style. He should be by far the most difficult enemy in the game, and appear totally at random.

Also, let me barrel roll with my dragon.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 10, 2012)

So I just rolled a Khajit. What's the best fighting method for him?


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 10, 2012)

^Archery/quick blade attacks

So I've gotten 4 Dragon Priest masks so far, getting them all is harder than I thought. :sweat


----------



## Adagio (Feb 10, 2012)

Unarmed. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 10, 2012)

Unarmed, no armor, Master difficulty.

Go go go go go.


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> ^Archery/quick blade attacks
> 
> So I've gotten 4 Dragon Priest masks so far, getting them all is harder than I thought. :sweat



at some point you will need to finish the main quest to get the last dragon priest mask


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2012)

Vino said:


> So I just rolled a Khajit. What's the best fighting method for him?



Radioactive furballs of death


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 10, 2012)

Adagio said:


> Ugh those eyes.
> 
> Animu onslaught will only get worse from now on




*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 




[/URL]


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 10, 2012)

Vino said:


> So I just rolled a Khajit. What's the best fighting method for him?



A lot of people might tell you unarmed, but I wouldn't recommend it unless playing on Easy difficulty. It's overpowered as fuck at low levels but at high levels even with daedric gauntlets enchanted with an unarmed damage bonus, most one or two handed weapons or bows will deal several times more damage. 

It might still be a good idea to take Heavy Armor and crank those points into the unarmed perk for bar brawls, though, if you wanna win them really easily.

Most of their skills favor a stealth build, to be honest, but the starting bonuses are small except for the Sneak one. If you really wanna go with an assassin or thief type, Khajiit are well suited to this. You could go with light or heavy armor, as it doesn't matter as you get more powerful. One particular suit of armor from a Daedric Quest is heavy but very well adjusted for stealth characters. 

Of course, there's a really powerful Khajiit mage NPC in the game, and a handful of really powerful Khajiit warriors as well, so don't think you're pigeon holed into being a sneaky person.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2QL2iw_Gqc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Feb 11, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The main problem I see with those eyes are that they aren't that detailed, those eyes were made for print and animation not for 3-D rendering.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHmWT6iPL-0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uigFK7ZbVZk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICRCTrbsl9g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2ZPecNqmtM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> At DICE, Todd Howard made a mention of some things they're tossing around as ideas for DLC and/or future additions to the game. These are all experimental at best right now and he has no idea if they'll ever be added... just ideas:
> 
> Spears
> Kill cams for magic
> ...



Spears - I'm fine with this.
Kill cams for magic - So much want 
Water arrows - Um... what? 
Giant mud crabs - Works for me
Paralysis runes - Now we're talking
Seasonal foliage - Meh... still going to be snow all over the place
Speedy water currents - Oh wonderful... death by waterfall x 10
Dragon mounts - OD AH VIING!!!! 
Dark dungeons - Oh for fuck's sake... damn things not dark enough for you already?  
Adoption of children - Well, seeing as I _did_ kill all their parents... 
Advanced home building - Might be worth it if Proudspire Manor weren't a treasure trove of glitched everything
Epic new mounts - Fucking Snow Bears. Do it.
Fast travel portals - Finally a use for the custom destination marker? 
Kinect dragon shouts - No.
Enhanced water visuals - About fucking time
Ice and fire arrows - I'm guessing the idea is to get them to stack damage on enchanted bows?
Lycanthrope perk tree - This has potential for awesome
Vampire imp minions - So... I get to bite bitches on the neck and build myself a harem in an old abandoned fortress? Challenge accepted. 
Goblins - Didn't the Falmer basically take on that role for Skyrim?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol GOTY awards.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know why, but Skyrim just doesn't feel like GoTY calibre to me.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a jack of all trades master of none type of game.  You can do a lot of things in the game but I never found a single thing compelling besides reading the lore.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a good game that's quite easy to get immersed in but the combat is pretty awful, the bugs are annoying as hell, and I play on PC my heart goes out to those PS3 players and even Xbox players who can't do shit if a quest bugs.

Still it's a very enjoyable can and I can see why some people see it as the best game released in the year. It's kinda funny when I realised I only found certain classes fun because I could kill enemies very quickly, when I retried shield and sword I was like my god the enemy can't do sit to me but it's so boring.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 12, 2012)

And all was right with the world.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

How exactly did Skyrim win Outstanding Achievement in Story?

I guess when you're up against things like Battlefield 3 and COD3, Skyrim's story is like Ernest Hemingway to Modern Warfare's Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

> How exactly did Skyrim win Outstanding Achievement in Story?
> 
> I guess when you're up against things like Battlefield 3 and COD3, Skyrim's story is like Ernest Hemingway to Modern Warfare's Stephanie Meyer.



More like J.K.Rowling to Modern Warfare's Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes more accurate but you get what I'm getting at.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

Was Portal 2 or any other good game nominated for that award?


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

It should be. It better be.


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2012)

I bet that it wasn't.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 12, 2012)

- Deadly Dragons Mod
- Elder Frost Dragon
- Low level
- Weapons all have frost enchants
- I'm a "Assassin" class
- Ended up being forced to use the Wabbajack and a frost shield after 7 failed attempts
- get killed by tail twice
- eaten once
- killed by frost breathe 7 times
- was thrown into the air once
- it's wing kill me 2 times
- finally killed it on 14th attempt


- Fuck doing that again


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> How exactly did Skyrim win Outstanding Achievement in Story?
> 
> I guess when you're up against things like Battlefield 3 and COD3, Skyrim's story is like Ernest Hemingway to Modern Warfare's Stephanie Meyer.



it could be the books.  Some of them bring you into how things are in the skyrim world.  If you just go through the main story w/o reading any books it does suck.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2012)

I've barely encountered any dragons in the PS3 version, and I'm about 70 hours in. When I played on the 360, I encountered dragons left and right. Makes me kinda sad.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm on the PS3 and I encounter random dragons left and right.

No named ones though. Only in story triggers. 

Are there any random named ones flying abooot?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> I'm on the PS3 and I encounter random dragons left and right.
> 
> No named ones though. Only in story triggers.
> 
> Are there any random named ones flying abooot?



There are. Sometimes you'll happen upon Alduin resurrecting one at a dragon burial site, and those will always be named. There's also one in Blackreach of all places if you feel like fighting a named dragon in the dark.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 13, 2012)

Interesting, but nothing is going to pry my wallet open until they get a handle on this PS3 memory leak bullshit.



Krory said:


> *Spears
> Kill cams for magic*
> Water arrows
> Giant mud crabs
> ...



On the last one: HELL NO! I hated goblins in Oblivion, they were by far the worst offenders for level-scaling, going from the game's bitches to more powerful than Dremora once you were over level 30. 

At least Falmer start out more proportionate at their lower levels...

It's been nearly a month since I used to be an adventurer (then my file size got over 16 MB...), so I'll pass on 4.1 for now, and finish playing XIII-2, and hopefully writing Tradewinds 17, before I get back around to Skyrim.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Feb 13, 2012)

Anybody else beginning to view the Dragons as just big, cool-looking Cliff Racers?  For those who missed out on Morrowind, that's not supposed to be a compliment....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 13, 2012)

we need a Guillotine,Sharkskin and Fangs swords mod.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

lowtech redneck said:


> Anybody else beginning to view the Dragons as just big, cool-looking Cliff Racers?  For those who missed out on Morrowind, that's not supposed to be a compliment....



Nah, dragons weren't really that annoying for me.  They could be somewhat entertaining to fight...Cliff Racers were just pathetic and annoying.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 14, 2012)

lowtech redneck said:


> Anybody else beginning to view the Dragons as just big, cool-looking Cliff Racers?  For those who missed out on Morrowind, that's not supposed to be a compliment....



Not as bad as the cliff racers. But at current I'm pretty much sick of seeing them in my game. Almost every single time I manual travel I come across 2-3. I just try to avoid them now, got plenty of souls for words already.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 14, 2012)

Missing_Nin said:


> it could be the books.  Some of them bring you into how things are in the skyrim world.  If you just go through the main story w/o reading any books it does suck.



But that's lore, not story; The Elder Scrolls series has always had wonderful lore.

The actual story specific to Skyrim probably one of the most banal and uninteresting I've played in a while.  Pretty sure it won because of the hype machine and the fact that the competition had stories as deep as a blurb on a Tom Clancy novel.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm really enjoying the Spellbreaker shield. Looks like a satellite dish that protects you from magic.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm really enjoying the Spellbreaker shield. Looks like a satellite dish that protects you from magic.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2012)

Dats right, fuck all your magic.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn03cEKqxv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 14, 2012)

"What's the matter, you can't take a punch?"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2012)

balgruuf


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn03cEKqxv0[/YOUTUBE]



Another brat here to lick my fist.........GOOD JOB! 

Fuck the tree!


----------



## Bioness (Feb 14, 2012)

It's all about the customization man.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 14, 2012)

it's what makes a game like this last a long time.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 15, 2012)

found this pic in nexus.


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> found this pic in nexus.



I finally like Lydia's appearance.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 15, 2012)

His accent ruins the vid; sounds like shit. Imma do that with my next build when i get it for PC.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2012)

You think it might but in some of his videos it worlds really well for him, like the one with the children's mod.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 16, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> His accent ruins the vid; sounds like shit. Imma do that with my next build when i get it for PC.



What? His accent is *BADASS*. He's Swedish FFS


----------



## Rios (Feb 16, 2012)

He repeats himself too much. Its not a good thing for a "commentator"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, we've known that the DLC content will be closer to an expansion pack for a while.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 17, 2012)

Todd talked about expansion DLC as early as e3 if I recall. He mentioned they're going for content a bit smaller than Shivering Isles.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 17, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Todd talked about expansion DLC as early as e3 if I recall. He mentioned they're going for content a bit smaller than Shivering Isles.



...And they're still not getting a dime from me until I can _finish_ the game I already bought.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 17, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> What? His accent is *BADASS*. He's Swedish FFS



It sounded fake to me; like he was making it up for the vid.


----------



## YndimyHalda (Feb 18, 2012)

I would like to share this with you;
[YOUTUBE]KfZxaqj5VFQ[/YOUTUBE]​
Very good house mod called Orlongs Hearth.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2012)

That looks pretty damn impressive, I'll certainly be getting that mod once I start playing Skyrim again.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 18, 2012)

When I get the CS I'm going to mod game books and quests involving most of MK's obscure writings into the game, especially the :



> These clumsy knights of Colovia had no chance at all, splitting apart wetly as Shonni-Et whistled her spit like a carousel of blades, or folding like bone and paper as Sed-Yenna cracked great helms in the soft iron of her knee-hollows, *and instead of asking the purpose of this betrayal from his vassals, Reman only rose to ejaculate on them as they fell, and after years of training in the Diblashuut he could do this without hands.*




Tamriel is much more pornographic and beautiful than the average new Skyrim player could hope to imagine.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 18, 2012)

Since I got YLOD and all, do you guys think I should get Skyrim for the PC? I'm not much of a PC gamer, and my computer is rather annoying, but it has 4GB RAM, which should be well within the requirements. I might need to check the graphics card, though.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2012)

Reman sure is awesome.

Hiroshi, check the requirements here: 

If you meet them then definitely get the game on the PC.


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2012)

don't know what ylod is, but sure go ahead get skyrim on pc. it's way better that way anyways. you can mod the hell out of the game 

and increase it's performance too


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 19, 2012)

i wont be using capital letter 'cause something is wrong with my capslock button, lol. anyway!

i was getting a little worried that i'd never fight anything challenging in this game...in other words...something i just cudnt fucking fight for shit...

ive still barely touched the main story...im still frikin roaming like a whore. ran away from riften cuz some guards dont like seeing a black man! i ran...bear attacked me...ran some more...spider attacked me...ran some more...then i looked up and saw that,"w8...this mountain looks strange...so i ventured up...found some stairs...adventure!

a 'blood' dragon just fucking fell out of nowhere right infront of me...i screamed like a bitch in excitement. killed it...learnt a word...then looked again to the mountains and saw some temple...ventured there...saw some guy setting up camp and he sent me...yup...an adventureeeee!

went in the dungeon...raped fools...came to the end...some fire shooting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) killed me a zillion times...i finally killed him just 5 mins ago...learnt a new word...and now i apparently can make it rain.

so yeah...this has been a sick random adventure so far.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2012)

Vino, you're really liking WiS now?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah its great, makes the game less boring with much more spawns. I've yet to try his Heroes/Villains feature since its totally unbalanced and the villains are harder to kill than a ginat and mammoth together.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 19, 2012)

I love Wars in Skyrim, although Warzones might be a bit much.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 19, 2012)

Speaking of wars in Skyrim, did anyone else get a slight Dynasty Warriors or Warcraft RTS vibe from the missions to take the forts with the hundreds of constantly spawning, low HP enemies?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25wHSSC-wfM&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 19, 2012)

Even more MK goodness on :

(This story I posted before but the part at the end is an extension)



> ?Captain Tobias,? the Emperor said, sitting his bat-horse on a branch of oak jutting from a nearby hill. ?I pray thee stop again, this unwillingness on your part, this bleak and farrow insolence. I call you Nord now whatever your mixed ancestry, for I have as like. I call you a man, too, because I?ve seen so little of them. Don?t make me shout again. Not in front of these others.?
> 
> ......
> 
> ...





Tiber Septim = ultimate fucking badass. He knew Shouts the PC in Skyrim only wishes he was man enough to muster.


----------



## Minko (Feb 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Tamriel is much more pornographic and beautiful than the average new Skyrim player could hope to imagine.


If looked at one way the Elders Scrolls is just a big orgy.



Pilaf said:


> Tiber Septim = ultimate fucking badass. He knew Shouts the PC in Skyrim only wishes he was man enough to muster.


I would share a room with ten thousand cliffracers in order to see Tiber Septim vs (Prime) Vivec.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 21, 2012)

My RPG party(i'll stop for now to play at least kingdoms of amalur, 5th character on high lvl jewsus)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Arthas Menethil in his journey of redemption (The Evil Arthur)
Arturia Pendragon being the good master and half-sister, putting arthas on the good side(The Good Arthur)
Illia Parvencia, helping the duo after they saved her from a evil path after she killed her Evil mother.
Kharjo, The khajiit that guards your back


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 22, 2012)

what you guys think?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 22, 2012)

She's not bad...I minda like it but too shiny for me. Do an Archer or Lancer; No one gives Lancer his props.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr3YrnvumS8&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (Feb 22, 2012)

I have officially started my second playthrough lol 


I put 215 hours into my first and i am going to lay her to rest  



But this time around i made a dude and i chose to make a HUGE high elf warrior. I also changed his features to make him look as human as possible because in my mental backstory he is half human. 

He is gonna specialize in destruction magic and two handed weapons and heavy armor


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 22, 2012)

duoranger said:


> what you guys think?


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 22, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I have officially started my second playthrough lol
> 
> 
> I put 215 hours into my first and i am going to lay her to rest
> ...





It's a good idea, but if you wanna make him look more human you might wanna remember the fairly unique TES lore mechanic for mixed races. Most of the traits come from the mother, so if it's a human mother he'd look almost all Human, or an Elf mother he'd look almost all Elf.


----------



## Minko (Feb 24, 2012)

So apparently Zenimax has trademarked the name Dawnguard, but no ones sure sure if it's ES related. Could be Skyrim expansion perhaps? Anyway, I would take this with a grain of salt. There's a reasonable chance it could be an entirely different Zenimax product.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2012)

It does seem like it could be the name of an expansion.


----------



## Minko (Feb 25, 2012)

Wasn't Dawnguard the name of one of the Maomer ships in a ingame book? I remember reading it somewhere. 

Now I'm just getting my hopes up.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't recognize the name. When Zenimax trademarked "Skyrim" way back in 2008 I immediately recognized it. I'm not at all familiar with "Dawnguard", and it has zero search results at the Imperial Library.


----------



## Okokami (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like it could be the name of some elite organisation like the Blades but other than that it rings no bells.

I haven't played the game since the creation kit came out. So many mods but the workshop feels tacky to browse through.


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2012)

> So many mods but the workshop feels tacky to browse through.



Yes, they really need to improve the layout of it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 25, 2012)

Could someone tell me how to make this bard song available without finishing the main quest? I've requested it in the nexus forum but none of these douches looked at it. I might do it on my own if someone could tell me how.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Rrk9JhtsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow...

Michael Kirkbride knows I exist, apparently, and he likes my fanon contributions to lore?

 (On the second video down the page)

My life is now..somewhat semi complete? Since the guy who fucking wrote the majority of the good lore from Morrowind said I'm "one of his favorites." Bow to me! "Talos is fucking Dracula!" That's totally gonna make it into a game I'm sure. Well, possibly not.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2012)

Lucky you.


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 26, 2012)

That feel when you have that one extremely unnecessary perk that seemed like a good investment initially but ultimately lost its usefulness as your character began to crawl into the higher levels.


Looking directly at you, Elven Smithing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2012)

It worked fine for me after finishing the MQ. Most of the bards have the option to sing it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZdC3FE_5BE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 27, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Lore wise different color dragons doesn't make sence.



Then why are they all different colors in the game?


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 27, 2012)

Speaking of dragons, why the fuck don't they get fucking down to fight me? I even blasted them with Dragonrend it isn't normal there's jizz all over the place!!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 28, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Lore wise different color dragons doesn't make sence.



Who gives a shit? At least now they're not pussies.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 28, 2012)

Mod powa...


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXL3h8NOEg4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FFLN (Feb 29, 2012)

I like the top comment on there.


----------



## Muk (Feb 29, 2012)

lol lydia

stay home and cook


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thread reached page 2? impossible.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 2, 2012)

The other day I managed to unwittingly perform a fantastic glitch with the mannequin in Vlindrel Hall. I had enchanted a set of Fortify Alchemy and Smithing gear at 29% improvement consisting of clothes, gloves, a ring, necklace, circlet and a Falmer Helmet, and when I took them from the mannequin I decided to equip them from the mannequin's inventory menu. Somehow the improvement rate was increase from 29% to a whopping 46% on each piece of equipment. As soon as I discovered this I decided I couldn't let such a golden opportunity pass me by, so I proceeded to craft some new potions for fortify enchanting and fortify smithing. 

The resulting Fortify Enchanting potions provided a 50% improvement to item and weapon enchantments (compared to the previously regarded "cap" of 32%) and as for the Fortify Smithing potions... 199% weapon and armor improvement. So I made a new set of "crafting gear" with the same type of equipment as before, and this time the improvements provided by the enchantments were 32% instead of 29%. The next step, as you can imagine, was to grab some ingots and run to the grindstone.


I obtained a second Blade of Woe by use of the misdirection perk in the Pickpocket tree to satisfy my craving for a matching pair to complement my assassin build and my reliance on dual wielding low weight weapons to maximize damage output. With my new gear and new potions I was able to bring each Blade of Woe up to 275 base damage, for a whopping 550 attack power, and my Daedric Bow (now Latrodectus) to 299 (both values influenced by skill level and perks). My armor rating after improving those pieces is well over 1400 with everything equipped, but unfortunately Bethesda decided that armor needed to cap at 567.


So tl;dr nothing can touch me and I can cut an Ancient Dragon to pieces in just two dual wielding power attacks.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiBVcVM8yqo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkSpring (Mar 3, 2012)

Hard to get back into this game when you fall off..there is no sort of casual playing it. It's like you play for 2 months straight and then don't touch it until you start over again


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 3, 2012)

DarkSpring said:


> Hard to get back into this game when you fall off..there is no sort of casual playing it. It's like you play for 2 months straight and then don't touch it until you start over again



Thats generally how these sort of games pan out.

I'll prob start up another character once i get my pc upgraded in a month or 2, so i can run the graphics at ultra and still have plenty of power to run a few mods to enhance the experience, so i dont get bored as quickly.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _I love PC gaming_


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 3, 2012)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiBVcVM8yqo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]




Whoever it was that came up with that shout deserves all the praise he/she recieves. The ability to shout down people, bears or giants from a cliff in a game like this can't be appreciated enough... perhaps a bit childish for a great warrior like the Dragonborn, but my thief sold his moral compass anyway, and has no need for dignity and honor in combat. That shout is one of the best inventions since the remote control.

Haven't played for a while. Was considering to play as a wizard/assassin.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, the lich king armor looks terrible in Skyrim because the models aren't big and chunky enough to resemble the look in Warcraft.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> lolskyrim





**


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dear god


----------



## FFLN (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

So how many other people here started the Elder Scrolls series with Morrowind the way I did? 

I went back later and played Arena and Daggerfall, but it's frustrating to manipulate Dosbox and the games are glitchy as hell so I never finished either. I loved the last three though.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> So how many other people here started the Elder Scrolls series with Morrowind the way I did?



*raises hand*

I too, started with Morrowind. Went back for Daggerfall, though.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish I had the patience to play all the way through Daggerfall, if only for Wereboars. 

Morrowind was epic, though. I fell in love with the series even by playing the poorly ported Xbox version. The PC version is awesome though, especially with a few good mods.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

I ain't got no shame - I played Oblivion first but didn't enjoy it.

Got Skyrim anyway because I'm a glutton for punishment.

Can't wait for the horse-armor add-ons!


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> So how many other people here started the Elder Scrolls series with Morrowind the way I did?
> 
> I went back later and played Arena and Daggerfall, but it's frustrating to manipulate Dosbox and the games are glitchy as hell so I never finished either. I loved the last three though.



I began with Morrowind as well, it was the Xbox version.  Purchased the PC version for the mods, then I went back and played Arena for about an hour, Daggerfall on the other hand held my attention for quite a bit.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm quite familiar with the plot of Daggerfall since I'm a junior contributor to the discussions at the Imperial Library, and a big lore buff, but I just fucking hate DosBox and that ancient glitchy game engine. It's a real shame. Maybe Bethesda will go back someday and patch the hell out of it, and create an easier launching program. I really do want to play it at least once without quitting after 15 minutes.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

*Stand up...there you go...you were dreaming...what's your name?*

You have no fucking idea how many times I started a new character in Morrowind.

I'll tell you one thing I don't miss. Cliff Racers.

Fuck those guys


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought glitches were part of Bethesda's charm?


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I'm quite familiar with the plot of Daggerfall since I'm a junior contributor to the discussions at the Imperial Library, and a big lore buff, but I just fucking hate DosBox and that ancient glitchy game engine. It's a real shame. Maybe Bethesda will go back someday and patch the hell out of it, and create an easier launching program. I really do want to play it at least once without quitting after 15 minutes.



 should be perfect for you once it's completed.  



Naruto said:


> *Stand up...there you go...you were dreaming...what's your name?*
> 
> You have no fucking idea how many times I started a new character in Morrowind.
> 
> ...



Oh god, those cunts are definitely in the top five most annoying enemies for me, only those ghost fish in Ninja Gaiden are noticeably more annoying.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I thought glitches were part of Bethesda's charm?



No...no. They're really not. They're inevitable for the types of game engines Bethesda utilizes for their sub genre, but they're not charming. 

Also, about the Jiub thing, did you know that canonically he became a saint and drove the Cliff Racers from Vvardenfell District before he was killed by the Daedra? Apparently he put up a good fight before going down though.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Also, about the Jiub thing, did you know that canonically he became a saint and drove the Cliff Racers from Vvardenfell



Yes, I did.

Hilarious shit


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

This is slightly off topic but goes well in this thread, being a Zenimax title.

Do any of you guys remember Id's Hexen or Heretic series from the nineties?

Carmack is a big fantasy geek, and he has a background in DnD and other roleplaying games.

What if ID utilized a modern engine like the one for Rage or Skyrim and made a new Hexen title with current gen graphics?

Could give Skyrim a run for its money if done right.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

> No...no. They're really not. They're inevitable for the types of game engines Bethesda utilizes for their sub genre, but they're not charming.



The one bug that I really liked, in the Xbox version of Morrowind, was that glitch that would allow people to summon more than one creature.  It sure was amusing to summon ten Dremora Lords and then getting the guards to attack me. 



> This is slightly off topic but goes well in this thread, being a Zenimax title.
> 
> Do any of you guys remember Id's Hexen or Heretic series from the nineties?



I remember Heretic. 

Could be interesting to see a new Heretic.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The one bug that I really liked, in the Xbox version of Morrowind, was that glitch that would allow people to summon more than one creature.  It sure was amusing to summon ten Dremora Lords and then getting the guards to attack me.



Was that a bug or an unintended exploit?

I remember having a small army following me. Golden saints, Dremora, several types of undead and Atronachs. My Breton Battlemage was OP.





> I remember Heretic.




Don't you think it's time to revive that series? I mean forget Doom 4. I want Hexen 3 or a Hexen reboot.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> This is slightly off topic but goes well in this thread, being a Zenimax title.
> 
> Do any of you guys remember Id's Hexen or Heretic series from the nineties?
> 
> ...



Hexen <3

I don't know that I'd want the Rage engine, to be honest. That thing was buggy as shit when I played it, and the interiors were god awful. The outdoors areas were cool, but I wouldn't expect them to run equally well if they were truly as open as your average Bethesda game. The problem lies in precaching methods. Most games that look awesome make good use of corridor-like segments, which don't exist as a layout infrastructure in, say, Skyrim.

What I'm saying is that if you could truly go anywhere in Rage, either the visuals or the performance would start to suffer. Now I'm not saying there isn't room for improvement in Bethesda's engine, because there is (a lot ), but it's not as simple as saying "put crysis graphics in elder scrolls world and win!".


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

All I'm saying is that I see similarity between Daggerfall era graphics and Hexen era graphics for the two companies. 

Hexen had very RPG like elements in it, too. It's not a stretch to imagine this series could have and should have continued to evolve alongside the Elder Scrolls series but sadly it didn't. 

Id seems to have abandoned the franchise which is a shame. The success of Skyrim begs for a continuation of the Hexen franchise. It's the exact same type of game but less linear.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

> Was that a bug or an unintended exploit?
> 
> I remember having a small army following me. Golden saints, Dremora, several types of undead and Atronachs. My Breton Battlemage was OP.



It's a bug if I remember correctly, it let summoned creatures stay permanently and allowed you to create an army of them by combining summon creature with soultrap and aiming down on the ground.   



> Don't you think it's time to revive that series? I mean forget Doom 4. I want Hexen 3 or a Hexen reboot.



I do! I DO!


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

I feel like talking about Arx Fatalis but I dread the fact that I'm leading us further and further offtopic...


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

Okay back on topic then.


Skyrim glitches.

Which ones are still affecting you guys after patch 1.4?

I can't start Blood on the Ice with my main character still, and I have uncompleteable bounty quests because the dragons no longer spawn at those locations, so my three Blades henchmen just stand there forever.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Okay back on topic then.
> 
> 
> Skyrim glitches.
> ...



I am super lucky with Skyrim, because so far I'm fairly glitch-free. I know there's tons of them, I just don't come across them


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

I have this really annoying glitch where I still don't have a spear, I still don't have a dragon mount, I can't fight giant mudcrabs, and thief/assassin types still hack.

On a serious note, I haven't played in a while but when I was playing even pre-patch I didn't run into any glitches aside from one or two times the game freezing on me. My brother had many awful glitches (quests not starting, quests not finishing, NPCs disappearing or never appearing, and of course all of the house glitches - he got locked out of his house in Solitude forever until a patch fixed it).


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

Same here, I don't think that I had any serious problem with bugs during the time I played it.



> I have this really annoying glitch where I still don't have a spear, I still don't have a dragon mount, I can't fight giant mudcrabs, and thief/assassin types still hack.



One day Bethesda will surely fix that bug.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Let's face it. No they won't.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 4, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I am super lucky with Skyrim, because so far I'm fairly glitch-free. I know there's tons of them, I just don't come across them



Same for me. I rarely had any glitches in Skyrim.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Okay back on topic then.
> 
> 
> Skyrim glitches.
> ...



Still having dragons fail to burn up and hand over their souls. Also the chest in Hjerim failed to appear when I bought the house on one of my recent playthroughs. Rendering is still kind of bad - mainly on spriggans, enchanting tables, and the Nightingale Hood. Misc. Quest log still wants me to find Finn's Lute and Red Eagle's Sword.


All I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> So how many other people here started the Elder Scrolls series with Morrowind the way I did?
> 
> I went back later and played Arena and Daggerfall, but it's frustrating to manipulate Dosbox and the games are glitchy as hell so I never finished either. I loved the last three though.


i started whit Oblivion ,i first knew about it thanks to IGN official site on the Xbox section. it had a screenshot which got me interested on it. got it a few months after it was released.

i later played Morrowind and wile good i did not like it as much as Oblivion ,i never finished it.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

You should give Morrowind another chance. It wasn't known for its graphics or accessibility even when it was new, but it's worth while to get into the plot and exploration of the game world.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

So is it true if you like Oblivion, Morrowind sucks and if you like Morrowind, Oblivion sucks?


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So is it true if you like Oblivion, Morrowind sucks and if you like Morrowind, Oblivion sucks?




Apparently not. I like them both.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So is it true if you like Oblivion, Morrowind sucks and if you like Morrowind, Oblivion sucks?



So the suckier one would be doing it for attention?


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So is it true if you like Oblivion, Morrowind sucks and if you like Morrowind, Oblivion sucks?



Not at all though I did find Oblivion to be a pretty big step in the wrong direction.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2012)

They focused too much on making it pretty and catering to the LOTR fan audience, so the mystical moth worshiping, jungle dwelling men of Cyrod in the First PGE turned into basically Men of Gondor, although there were some nice retcons including Talos using a winter Thu'um to change the climate. That was one of MK's many touches.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 4, 2012)

The lore/story in Oblivion was watered down and not nearly as interesting as Morrowind's. Maybe that's just nostalgia talking, though.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> They focused too much on making it pretty and catering to the LOTR fan audience, so the mystical moth worshiping, jungle dwelling men of Cyrod in the First PGE turned into basically Men of Gondor, although there were some nice retcons including Talos using a winter Thu'um to change the climate. That was one of MK's many touches.



It's a shame, a jungle dwelling would have been really interesting to explore.



Coteaz said:


> The lore/story in Oblivion was watered down and not nearly as interesting as Morrowind's. Maybe that's just nostalgia talking, though.



I did find Morrowind's story to be a heck of a lot better than Oblivion's story.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2012)

The only glitch I've had on my PS3 save was being unable to give Ysolda a Mammoth Tusk.  (referring to the "who has had glitches" question near the top of the page)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> You should give Morrowind another chance. It wasn't known for its graphics or accessibility even when it was new, but it's worth while to get into the plot and exploration of the game world.


the biggest problems i have whit Morrowind is that the battle system sucks as went you land a hit you can still miss,dungeon don't respawn whit the exception of monsters but not the loot,no fast travel and useless map that make it harder to find a dungeon you already visited and limited storage ,i am a hodder looter so this is a huger problem likely there the permanent body storage like that guy in balmora but it doesn't feel right.

i never had problem whit the Clift Raiser, i just reduce the difficulty went they appear.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

> the biggest problems i have whit Morrowind is that the battle system sucks as went you land a hit you can still miss,dungeon don't respawn whit the exception of monsters but not the loot,no fast travel and useless map that make it harder to find a dungeon you already visited and limited storage ,i am a hodder looter so this is a huger problem likely there the permanent body storage like that guy in balmora but it doesn't feel right.



The combat definitely did suck, the dungeons not re-spawning loot did suck a bit but it's a bit more realistic I suppose.  There was fast travel though it wasn't the shitty kind available in Oblivion and Skyrim, that shouldn't be a flaw at all.  If you have a problem with limited storage just get the Ravenloft mod and you'll have more storage than you'll ever need.  

Lol at needing to reduce the difficulty when they appear.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 4, 2012)

The only glitch that I can remember from my time as skyrim (which wasn't gamebreaking or anything but was kind of annoying) was when I hear random dialogue whenever I sprinted or attacked despite no NPCs being around. 

Like I'll be in the complete wilderness, and I'll decide to sprint for whatever reason and when I do some disembodied voice is talking. I just restarted the game and it was fixed though.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, also, after using Dead Thrall, NPCs won't stop talking about that '"dangerous magic" whenever I walk by or initiate a conversation with them aside from certain groups of NPCs, like guards, Thieves Guild, Dark Brotherhood, etc. It's gotten pretty annoying.


----------



## Minko (Mar 5, 2012)

Replying to most of the pre-Skyrim posts like a elderscrollswhore boss


Pilaf said:


> So how many other people here started the Elder Scrolls series with Morrowind the way I did?


I started with Oblivion, then went back and played Morrowind (with mods) and I love both equally for different reasons. 


Naruto said:


> I'll tell you one thing I don't miss. Cliff Racers.
> 
> Fuck those guys


You are just jelous because you are not a cliff racer. 


Krory said:


> So is it true if you like Oblivion, Morrowind sucks and if you like Morrowind, Oblivion sucks?


Nope, as stated earlier, I love both. 

I will play Arena and Daggerfall (and hopefully Battlespire and Redguard too) after I get tired of Morrowind, and I can't see that happening in the near future. 

Btw is anyone here awesome enough to have played the mobile games?


----------



## lowtech redneck (Mar 5, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> So how many other people here started the Elder Scrolls series with Morrowind the way I did?



Yep, Morrowind on the X-Box; its still my favorite of the series.

Hell, I even liked that items did not respawn in dungeons or (especially) houses; it gave me a nerdy sense of completion and accomplishment.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 5, 2012)

Good to see some Morrowind appreciation. It was my second in the series after Daggerfall but it is my favorite.




lowtech redneck said:


> Yep, Morrowind on the X-Box; its still my favorite of the series.
> 
> Hell, I even liked that items did not respawn in dungeons or (especially) houses; *it gave me a nerdy sense of completion and accomplishment.*



I know what you mean, finding rare items used to take a lot of looking. Finding a full set of Daedric used to be a pretty damn challenging thing to do in Morrowind, especially fighting that damn Divayth Fyr for the cuirass.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The combat definitely did suck, the dungeons not re-spawning loot did suck a bit but it's a bit more realistic I suppose.  There was fast travel though it wasn't the shitty kind available in Oblivion and Skyrim, that shouldn't be a flaw at all.  If you have a problem with limited storage just get the Ravenloft mod and you'll have more storage than you'll ever need.
> 
> Lol at needing to reduce the difficulty when they appear.


i don't care about realism on respawn, repawning is very important to me as i play a treasure hunter and pretty much i have to revisit dungeons to keep playing ,in Morrowind after you clear them all you pretty much forced to start a new character.

hell a lot of people were mad that the respawn in Skyrim is 30 days ,but there mods that reduce the time, most people prefer it at 3 or 7 days.

the fast travel in Oblivion and Skyrim is awesome.

i don't know what is the Ravenloft mod but if it doesn't have infinite storage then its useless to me.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 5, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Good to see some Morrowind appreciation. It was my second in the series after Daggerfall but it is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well some people is working now to make skyrim look more like morrowind(skooma screwing with your inteligence/magica regen and etc.)


well GDC week, lets see of bethesda will tell something about a future XPAC/DLC


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 5, 2012)

duoranger said:


> Well some people is working now to make skyrim look more like morrowind(skooma screwing with your inteligence/magica regen and etc.)
> 
> 
> well GDC week, lets see of bethesda will tell something about a future XPAC/DLC



OMG this English.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 5, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> OMG this English.



im seeing this now thx.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

I still have this shitty Skyrim glitch where I don't have a spear.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still have this shitty Skyrim glitch where I don't have a spear.



You could name like 100 medieval weapons that aren't in Skyrim. I think the balance of weapon types we got makes the game good enough. The point isn't "how many types of weapons can I cram in?" It's "How can these weapon perks be different enough from one another to be interesting?" There's three pretty good, unique perks for blades weapons, blunt weapons and axes as it is. Adding lots of complicated things like whips, spears and lances just adds extra perks to clutter up the skill menus, or else they just don't get perks or get crammed into one that doesn't make sense for them... like, what would a spear be? If it's a halberd it might be an axe..but you can stab with it so it's a sword? Or you can batter the opponent so it's a blunt weapon?


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 5, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> You could name like 100 medieval weapons that aren't in Skyrim. I think the balance of weapon types we got makes the game good enough. The point isn't "how many types of weapons can I cram in?" It's "How can these weapon perks be different enough from one another to be interesting?" There's three pretty good, unique perks for blades weapons, blunt weapons and axes as it is. Adding lots of complicated things like whips, spears and lances just adds extra perks to clutter up the skill menus, or else they just don't get perks or get crammed into one that doesn't make sense for them... like, what would a spear be? If it's a halberd it might be an axe..but you can stab with it so it's a sword? Or you can batter the opponent so it's a blunt weapon?



I love your creepiness


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 5, 2012)

One thing I didn't like about Morrowind was that the beast races couldn't wear boots or helmets. And I hate going unarmored, so most of the time I didn't even bother using them.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

So yeah, I can't fix this no-spear glitch.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> One thing I didn't like about Morrowind was that the beast races couldn't wear boots or helmets. And I hate going unarmored, so most of the time I didn't even bother using them.



They tried to go for realism in that case, not exactly a bad thing in my opinion.  



Krory said:


> So yeah, I can't fix this no-spear glitch.



It's not a glitch.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They tried to go for realism in that case, not exactly a bad thing in my opinion.



Yeah, I get that. Well, at least for Argonians and Khajiit feet. 

but I think most helms would be pretty accommodating for Khajiit.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 5, 2012)

I think my first ever character in Morrowind was a spear-wielding khajiit acrobat.

He sucked


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

You better not be blaming that on the spear.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still have this shitty Skyrim glitch where I don't have a spear.


that not a glitch/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

People still play this?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2012)

I actually haven't played it in the past week or so..been really busy and feel I need to dedicate a few hours to do anything useful.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People still play this?



I've been playing it again for the last two weeks because my mom stole my copy of Kingdoms of Amalur last time she visited.


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People still play this?



People are still playing Morrowind and making mods for it, Elder Scrolls games have a hell of a lifespan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People still play this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, that's fucked up.


I mean, I could understand if it were a good game, but this is nuts. Maybe the mods are really good.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Stop trolling CMX


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wow, that's fucked up.
> 
> 
> I mean, I could understand if it were a good game, but this is nuts. Maybe the mods are really good.



The mods are fantastic and I remember you not playing Morrowind for more than thirty or so minutes.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 9, 2012)

I have the ps3 version and I'm still playing


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People still play this?



Why not? it's fun.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh yeah..speaking of Morrowind. I still play that too. It came out in 2002.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 10, 2012)

I miss Skyrim


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2012)

I still wish the main quest of Skyrim was longer. I really like the premise of it, but it just seems too... short. I wish it was at least 10-15 hours long.


----------



## Okokami (Mar 10, 2012)

If anything, Alduin should of been a much harder boss fight. Lackluster that was.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2012)

Okokami said:


> If anything, Alduin should of been a much harder boss fight. Lackluster that was.



Yes, the second fight with him was a titanic letdown.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Hf63ZTaaCqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 10, 2012)

The main quest in Skyrim was probably shorter because there's gonna be more Expansion type main quest action than there was in Oblivion, at least according to early Todd quotes. Those stories are really usually supplemental to and extend the main quest idea, such as Tribunal did, or KOTN to a lesser degree. I believe it was stated they'll be a bit smaller than Shivering Isles in size and there will be two or three main story expansions, which means we'll be seeing quite a few more quests including Main Quest than we've seen so far.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

As long as they are all Shivering Isles quality I'm all for those expansions. KOTN and Shivering Isles is a shining example of well implemented and great DLC. Too bad no gaming company can follow Bethesda's lead with that.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, those two expansions fit well into the game, and could technically have canonically happened at any point before, during or after the main quest. (A lot of people say the Sheogorath thing would have had to have happened before the gates were sealed, but as Haskill said "This is not an invasion portal. No compact has been violated" or something along those lines. So really, you could place the events of SI at any point in time.)

However, some of Bethesda's other DLC like Tribunal for Morrowind and Broken Steel for Fallout 3 continue the story of the main quests of those respective games, and are continuations.

It'll be interesting to see if we get the former or the latter.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 11, 2012)

FFLN said:


> Hilarious.





Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiBVcVM8yqo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


lol that was epic


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I just attended the peace council. I completely missed it on my 360 file because I did the civil war campaign before I continued with the main quest (at that time I had stopped before going into the Ratway to find Esbern). I was trying to go the unbiased and fair way, but I never got the option to exchange Winterhold for Markarth, I only got the option to exchange Riften or Dawnstar for Markarth. And I let Elenwen stay at the council as well, and made Ulfric pay for the massacre at Karthwasten. So I ended up being a little more favored by the Empire, though I wasn't completely hated by the Stormcloaks at least. I'm going to side with the Empire eventually, but I wanted to remain unbiased at the peace council. Oh well.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

That council was pretty annoying, tried to be fair as well but it didn't work out so well.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't worry about the council. Ulfric is a huge crybaby and the only way to get him to not bitch is to completely favor his side.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 11, 2012)

Both sides are crybabies, Tullius just hides it under a guise of civility


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 11, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Don't worry about the council. Ulfric is a huge crybaby and the only way to get him to not bitch is to completely favor his side.



I second this. 

However, I almost finished the civil war questline (all quests cleared except battle of Windhelm) and Tullius was like 

I wuz like 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 11, 2012)

Eh, it's a little overdone but it does look warm and practical for those long hikes into the mountains. Honestly, some of the base sets of armor in Skyrim give the impression it's not nearly as freaking cold in Skyrim as we all know it canonically is.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Eh, it's a little overdone but it does look warm and practical for those long hikes into the mountains. Honestly, some of the base sets of armor in Skyrim give the impression it's not nearly as freaking cold in Skyrim as we all know it canonically is.



Wait, you mean that sexy midriff-baring and arm-baring armor isn't warm?!

You're just joshing me, aren't you? If you cover just your nipples with fur, it'll protect you from any natural elements!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I like the Empire more than the Stormcloaks anyway, and I agree that Ulfric is a real bitch when it comes to negotiations. If you don't give him everything he wants, he thinks you're unfair lol. Oh well, I was as fair as the game's programming allowed me to be. Ulfric can shove it right up that frozen asshole of his.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 12, 2012)

I just wanna know if there will be any consequence for killing Paarthurnax...the man with the sexiest voice in the game.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> I just wanna know if there will be any consequence for killing Paarthurnax...the man with the sexiest voice in the game.



None really, the Greybeards will be sad and won't point you to new shouts but that is basically about it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, what Goob said. I still don't want to kill Paarthurnax, though. The Blades are real assholes when it comes to dragons. I guess I'll eventually do it, though, when the Greybeards can't point me to any more shouts.

Also, I hope dragons are in the next game as enemies. Not a main storyline component of the game, but still enemies. Once Alduin is killed, most dragons just decide to go do whatever they want. It wouldn't be surprising if a bunch of them just flew away to different regions of Tamriel.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 12, 2012)

Well there are supposedly some dragons that the empire keeps kept for important rituals according to lore, so maybe with their renewed numbers there will be a dragon unit next game.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

So just got the game . I want to play an archer 

Any suggestions (without spoiling ) ? And is an archer build too difficult for a first play through ( i know it was in Oblivion , at least for me)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xISVf4rDoOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> None really, the Greybeards will be sad and won't point you to new shouts but that is basically about it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good, good. But shit...Paarthurnax is such a BOSS. I like hearing him talk, lol. I was in shock when that blonde bitch just came telling a brother that I have to kill him  just like that out of the blue. It was ridiculous...

Believe it or not...I started a new saved game file and actually attacked Esburn and Delphine hoping I can kill them and continue my story...but the bitch dont die!!!!!!!!!!!

So i came here to find out who has more worth to me in the game...and I guess P-NAX is useless 
I thought he would help me later to defeat Alduin again...fuck...




Just saw someone who just started the game up in here. Cant go around spoiling shit. Jak is a good boy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## luminaeus (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh goodness.. finally found the Skyrim thread.

I bought and started playing Skyrim 3 days after it came out, and boy was I amazed. I fell in love instantly. 

The beginning... I didn't think it was all that great. At first you start, in a carriage with lacking movement, only to hear that you are going to get executed.  In the midst of being executed, you learn that your unfortunate fate is intertwined with a dragon, and you flee. At the beginning, though, I didn't really pay attention that was going on, I was just staring off in to space in awe, amazed over the severely advanced graphics compared to Oblivion. 

I began as a Nord, as it seemed the most reasonable, and destined to be a warrior utilizing shields and one handed weapons. I went with Ralof instead of Hadvar because Ralof seemed the most trustworthy (despite his criminal past of getting captured). 

Anyway, Paarthurnax is not useless. You can meditate your words of power (Fus, Feim, Yol) into sharpening them to make then stronger and/or more effective. I believe the Fus one made your foes stagger more and you stagger less, and Feim did something that I completely forgot, and Yol made the Fire Breath shout 25% more powerful. 

@Anarch: The Archer class (preferably Wood Elf race) is a pretty decent way to start Skyrim, but you'll find that bows just don't have that 'effectiveness' on a sword or dagger on some hard enemies. It is recommended that you level your Archery skill along-side the One-Handed tree, just as maybe a back-up. Keep in mind at the early stages of Archery you pull a bow rather slowly, you can find yourself quickly overwhelmed because of that. If you stick with Archery, you might want to level the Sneak skill (maybe along Light Armor?), so you can quickly deal alot of 'hidden' damage with a bow. 

I assure you that it will take a long time to complete all the content within Skyrim, it is such an amazing game and I still haven't done all of its content (played almost 350 hours of gameplay >_>)

Yeah, I'm a Skyrim geek, and I'm proud of it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That council was pretty annoying, tried to be fair as well but it didn't work out so well.



I haven't done anything with either the stormcloaks or the imperials. Probably because both groups suck.


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 12, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Yeah, I'm a Skyrim geek, and I'm proud of it.



Signature-worthy 

Skyrim Geek as well


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

The weirdest thing just happened at Ancient's Ascent. 

I went there to get the Word of Power and kill the dragon. So I get there, sneak arrow the Blood Dragon, take away half its health. I hit it with Dragonrend. It flies out into the open air, but suddenly it just flies in a circle really, really fast and comes in for a crash landing, and it skids from the stairs all the way over to the word wall. There's even a big-ass skid mark on the ground. It was one of the funniest things I've seen in the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## luminaeus (Mar 13, 2012)

The wierdest thing I've deone on Skyrim: I was fighting an Elder Dragon on the bridge of the College of Winterhold, used Dragonrend, however it was at low enough health to crash-land and it skidded off of the bridge and into the water like 1000 feet below. The funny thing was, I was pushed off with it, and I hit the ground first 

Skyrim's physics are its only weakness.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 13, 2012)

I've had one experience where a dragon did a sliding crash into the ground and left a scar behind. I was standing on a mountain's side, since I had "climbed" my way up there, and I had been pelting it with arrows. I think after it takes enough damage while in the air, it'll just crash land.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2012)

That's what I've come to realize as well. They also come in for a crash landing most of the time if you hit them with Dragonrend.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 14, 2012)

*Gamespot Top 5 Skyrim Mods of the Week*
[YOUTUBE]VTgmVqSg-N0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd rather see more unofficial patch type mods that fix some of the as of yet unresolved broken quests and the like. Those were some of my favorites for the pc versions of Morrowind and Oblivion.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]B3fzrXVVSvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

Fuck yeah, kill cams for Unarmed and Bows. And spells too! And new kill cams for everything else.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 15, 2012)

oh wow, i might make an unarmored character just to see him do that suplex over and over again.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

That bow action is going to be pretty sweet. Fuck you bandits and your towers.


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2012)

Kill-cams for bows is a pretty awesome idea. :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 15, 2012)

That fire wave killcam was BOSS.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Text-based list of new stuff from the patch.

New features:

    New cinematic kill cameras for projectile weapons and spells
    New kill moves and animations for melee weapons
    Smithing skill increases now factor in the created item's value
    Improved visual transition when going underwater
    Improved distance LOD transition for snowy landscapes

Bug fixes:

    General crash fixes and memory optimizations
    Fixed issue with Deflect Arrows perk not calculating properly
    In "A Cornered Rat," the death of certain NPCs no longer blocks progression
    Fixed issue where Farkas would not give Companion's quests properly
    Fixed crash when loading saves that rely on data that is no longer being loaded
    Followers sneak properly when player is sneaking
    Fixed issue with weapon racks not working properly in Proudspire Manor
    Arrows and other projectiles that were stuck in objects in the world now clean up properly
    Fixed issue where "Rescue Mission" was preventing "Taking Care of Business" from starting properly
    Fixed issue where certain NPCs would fail to become Thieves Guild fences
    Fixed issue in "Diplomatic Immunity" where killing all the guards in the Thalmor Embassy before starting the quest would break progress
    In "Hard Answers," picking up the dwarven museum key after completing the quest, no longer restarts the quest
    Killing Viola before or after "Blood on the Ice" no longer blocks progression
    Fixed issue where Calixto would fail to die properly in "Blood on the Ice"
    In "Waking Nightmare" fixed occasional issue where Erandur would stop pathing properly
    Fixed issue where letters and notes with random encounters would appear blank
    Fixed rare issue where dialogue and shouts would improperly play
    Lydia will now offer marriage option after player purchases Breezehome in Whiterun
    Fixed issue where if player manually mined ore in Cidhna Mine, jail time would not be served
    Fixed rare issue with skills not increasing properly
    Fixed issue where the Headsman's Axe did not gain proper buff from Barbarian perk
    In "A Night to Remember" it is no longer possible to kill Ysolda, Ennis or Senna before starting the quest
    Fixed issue with the ebony dagger having a weapon speed that was too slow
    Fixed issue with "The Wolf Queen Awakened" where backing out of a conversation with Styrr too soon would block progress
    The third level of the Limbsplitter perk now properly improves all battle axes
    Fixed a rare issue where Sanguine Rose would not work properly
    In "Tending the Flames" King Olaf's Verse will no longer disappear from explosions


----------



## Fiona (Mar 15, 2012)

I know this has already been posted but this is the greatest review i have ever seen for skyrim and i have no idea how i missed it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO7tsJ5bg-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 16, 2012)

kill cams for bows. that's awesome.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 16, 2012)

Heh..my Khajiit is a fist fighter. He's gonna spam that suplex repeatedly.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 16, 2012)

Anybody gotten the update yet?

Mine's still at 1.4-whatever


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2012)

1.5 was just announced and it's still in beta testing, it'll probably be out sometime between 3 weeks and a month.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

I only like mods that add in lots and lots of new skills and stuff.


Anything like that?


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't think that there are any mods, at least yet, that add new skills but there are mods that add quite a bit of content.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Is there a spear mod yet?


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is there a spear mod yet?



I haven't seen one.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 16, 2012)

I know some things about what's gonna happen in Skyrim's expansions, but I am sworn to secrecy lest I be smothered by ancestor moths.

None of us will be disappoint.


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

PM me the details, Pilaf.  I'll let everyone know so that the ancestor moths will target me.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 16, 2012)

No can do, brother. It's better for me if everyone has to agonize over it. In fact, my source didn't even share that much with me. It was more like a micro teaser. It involves things both epic and awesome, though, and will possibly be announced sometime in May or even April.


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

It was worth a try.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 16, 2012)

Than why would you mention it? Assface


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I know some things about what's gonna happen in Skyrim's expansions, but I am sworn to secrecy lest I be smothered by ancestor moths.
> 
> None of us will be disappoint.



My dad's friend worked with Bethesda, until they fired him for leaking. I know everything about the DLC man.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 16, 2012)

Vino said:


> My dad's friend worked with Bethesda, until they fired him for leaking. I know everything about the DLC man.



Man..you can get fired from Bethesda for taking a piss? 

And why did I mention it? Because for one it's not much of a teaser that there will be DLC, and that there are people who know what it will be and you don't. You knew that already. This makes us all more curious to play it when it comes out, though. I won't say what I heard out of respect for the privacy of the IPs of a company I love and respect, and a person I look up to personally who is partially responsible for these stories. Let's just say we're all going to get a lot more mileage out of Skyrim before the end though. What Shivering Isles did for Oblivion, this is gonna be like that on steroids. Not just the one, but there'll be two or three that when woven together will make for a more coherent and complete version of the Skyrim experience. I love shit like that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

My cousin used to own this cat that he sold to a Bethesda employee in exchange for expansion details.

I know what we're in store for, folks, and we won't be disappointed.


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know what we're in store for and I don't know if we'll be disappointed or not, all I know is that I dislike people that have information and let others know that they have information and then not reveal what they know.


----------



## Minko (Mar 16, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> And why did I mention it? Because for one it's not much of a teaser that there will be DLC, and that there are people who know what it will be and you don't. You knew that already. This makes us all more curious to play it when it comes out, though. I won't say what I heard out of respect for the privacy of the IPs of a company I love and respect, and a person I look up to personally who is partially responsible for these stories. Let's just say we're all going to get a lot more mileage out of Skyrim before the end though. What Shivering Isles did for Oblivion, this is gonna be like that on steroids. Not just the one, but there'll be two or three that when woven together will make for a more coherent and complete version of the Skyrim experience. I love shit like that.


I trust you Pilaf, and I'm pretty sure I know where you got this from. Thanks for sharing. 

From what you've said I'm thinking time travel, or dimension travel. Jizzing my pants.


Eternal Goob said:


> I don't know what we're in store for and I don't know if we'll be disappointed or not, all I know is that I dislike people that have information and let others know that they have information and then not reveal what they know.


At least we know the expansion will be awesome. That info is good enough for me until Beth makes the announcement.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Time travel...


----------



## Minko (Mar 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Time travel...



Could quite possibly happen. Somehow.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish they've included all of these stuff...especially the spear...seems like a really fun way to play. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEKi2TPanGY[/YOUTUBE]

Except the mudcrap, these fucks are annoyingly enough in WiS.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh shit, oh shit, oh shit. I fucked up, lol.

I just slayed an entire city of guards last night. I just went their because I only went to the city ONCE and I couldn't remember what the fuck it was like. Fast travelled there with Lydz...some fucking guard rushes up to a brother asking for a 2k bounty to be paid. Life on the streets is hard! It's hard for a man to make 2k yo!

I thought about it for 30 secs...and said I rather die than be a bitch...

Everyone & their mothers attacked me and Lydz.

After we raped that city down to the ground...their was one mage who just wouldnt die so I guess he was important and ran out the city. Came out side and I got overwhelmed...Lydz and I seperated...but then I found her dead...

Bitch cant die (load saved game) lol. Came out the city again...told Lydz to stay put...Fast healing + Staff of the Firebolts...Man I Storm Called these bitches bama
Intense, IKR...

Now I have a 6k bounty...now IDK shit so I wanna know if this act of manliness will follow me throughout skyrim...what if I go to whiterun now? Will they try to capture me too?


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2012)

> Now I have a 6k bounty...now IDK shit so I wanna know if this act of manliness will follow me throughout skyrim...what if I go to whiterun now? Will they try to capture me too?



Bounties only apply in the hold that they were made in so if you go to another hold the guards won't try to arrest you for it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bounties only apply in the hold that they were made in so if you go to another hold the guards won't try to arrest you for it.



Hallelujah


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2012)

That game jam - I want *all* of it.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey look a poop


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome video.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## luminaeus (Mar 17, 2012)

mind = blown


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 17, 2012)

Wish I had moves like that.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2012)

That's pretty impressive, we sure have seen a lot of talented people come out and make awesome videos for Skyrim.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 18, 2012)

Art inspires art, Man. Tamriel is real. It's inside us all. Tam! RUGH!


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 18, 2012)

What are the legionairre quests like?

Since i have a very republican Irish background i must pick rebels like the Stormcloaks all the time or be disowned


----------



## Bonney (Mar 19, 2012)

Those videos were awesome. Thanks for sharing. I love the videos these kinds of games can make, good to see gamers with creativity.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 19, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> What are the legionairre quests like?
> 
> Since i have a very republican Irish background i must pick rebels like the Stormcloaks all the time or be disowned



From a technicall standpoint, they are both the same. Usually involve going to -x- fort and wiping out the soldiers of the faction you're fighting against. From an in-game moral standpoint, i find the empire's side the lesser of 2 evils. They were in between a rock and a hard place, and the treaty was the only way they'd get to "live to fight another day".

The stormcloaks dont have the long-term view of things, and them kicking the empire out of skyrim would only weaken themselves when the dominion decides to reneg on the treaty, finish the conquering of cyrodill, and move onto the other human provinces afterwards.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 19, 2012)

pictures are broke


----------



## Awesome (Mar 19, 2012)

No, it's just an adbot being sneaky. Reported.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 19, 2012)

lol BOOOO!! Anyhow, two things I would like to see in a title update would be screenshots for PS3 and the abilitly to use the "wait" feature days at a time as well as hours at a time. If that last part makes sense. LOL


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

I've decided to put this aside for now. It was necessary... I need to clean up my large backlog of games and Skyrim was getting in the way, because no matter how much I play the fun never ends.  I'll come back to it in a month or so after I clean up the backlog. Patch 1.5 will be out by then as well.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thats a respectable move. If 1.5 doesn't cause more problems, it will be a great update. So your return will be pretty epic.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 19, 2012)

So I gave Lydz 3 enchanted staffs of magic to hold for me...cuz I was full...plus the enchantment runs out so fast so I didnt give a darn about holding onto em. We then rolled into a cave we found...I came in to range with my ebony bow and shit ....

Then...I saw fucking waves of fire and ice flying at the fools infront of me 

I was LIKE,'The fuk? 
Bitch even summoned some storm atronach, lol.

Then I recognized that enchanted weapons dont deplete in her hands apparently 

It's so beautiful watching her use those staffs LIKE A BOSS :ho


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

So, guys... I hardly played Oblivion at all. Should I go ahead and give it another try?


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Nah, Skyrim is better in everything regard so you probably won't enjoy it so much.  Play Morrowind/Daggerfall instead. :byakuya


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Silent Hill 2 is better in every regard than Silent Hill 1. I still enjoy Silent Hill 1. I do not see your relation.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Oblivion is poop. 

But go ahead and get it if you think that you'll like it but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 20, 2012)

I bought shivering isles for Oblivion, but I have so many games on my backlog that I haven't played it yet


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't think you'd recommend anything.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

I recommend Morrowind/Daggerfall.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

If you can find me the 360 version with achievements, I will buy it.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 20, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> So I gave Lydz 3 enchanted staffs of magic to hold for me...cuz I was full...plus the enchantment runs out so fast so I didnt give a darn about holding onto em. We then rolled into a cave we found...I came in to range with my ebony bow and shit ....
> 
> Then...I saw fucking waves of fire and ice flying at the fools infront of me
> 
> ...



same EXACT thing happened to me  but I took them from her SxS Lydia is so much cooler IMO


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you can find me the 360 version with achievements, I will buy it.



Don't play Morrowind on a console. 

Achievements are lame.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Then you can't help me.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

Morrowind on console = missing out on all the mods

*cries*


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

I knew I should've asked less elitist people.  It's like trying to talk to Shodai.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

But we aren't being elitist, we are just speaking the truth.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Achievements = lame is not a truth.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Everything else was a truth and achievements being lame is the truth for me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you're a smelly poop face.

_Truth_.

Now I'm just going to buy console Witcher 2 instead.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Witcher 2 > Oblivion so you are making the right decision.

And yes, I am a smelly poop face.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I knew I should've asked less elitist people.  It's like trying to talk to Shodai.



If you have less than a decent computer I still recommend buying Morrowind on the PC. It plays so much better IMO. Elder Scrolls games have always been superior on PC. That difference is getting smaller with each passing game, but the difference is still noticeable, even with Skryim. The gap is obviously the largest with Morrowind.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Well yeah but it was never really about Morrowind until EG made it about it. 

My initial question was should I give Oblivion another fair shake because I hardly even played it and I figured I could get it on the 360 for like ten bucks and the achievements seem just as easy as Skyrim.

The answer was essentially, "Oblivion sucks, get Morrowind."

Which answered a previous question I asked in this thread that was denied.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 20, 2012)

Oblivion sucks, get Morrowind.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Oblivion is a decent game I suppose, might even be worth ten bucks so just flip a coin and decide.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 20, 2012)

Except Skyrim is better than Oblivion... in every single possible way. I can't even imagine playing that game again


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

I still don't get that particular way of thinking.

"Sequels are better, so don't bother playing the previous games."


----------



## Awesome (Mar 20, 2012)

Normally I don't think that way, but Skyrim is everything Oblivion should have been. It's one thing for a game to be great and its sequel to just be better. I would go back and play that game, just like I do with the Mass Effect series. However, if a game is completely overshadowed by its sequel or prequel and there is no incentive to play it, I don't. Think Witcher 1 and Witcher 2 or just about any fighting game I've played.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Just to clear up, you're saying after playing TW2 you don't feel the desire to go back and play TW1?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Normally I don't think that way, but Skyrim is everything Oblivion should have been. It's one thing for a game to be great and its sequel to just be better. I would go back and play that game, just like I do with the Mass Effect series. However, if a game is completely overshadowed by its sequel or prequel and there is no incentive to play it, I don't. Think Witcher 1 and Witcher 2 or just about any fighting game I've played.



Witcher 1 had a better and more expansive story than witcher 2, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and a more conclusive ending




There's a reason to complete Witcher 1 if you haven't played it though going to it would be annoying, it's a lot longerdue to more travelling around etc and the story is more of an awesome 1 time play through rather than multiple.


----------



## martryn (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm gonna have to go back and replay The Witcher before I get around to playing the sequel so I don't lose desire to play the first game.  But I was gonna do that anyways...

Beat Skyrim for the first time last week.  Still not finished with all the sidequests and stuff, but I've lost desire to keep playing on this save file.  A dragon at the Wizard's College wouldn't fucking land, and when I used the Shout to force him to, he landed on a fucking parapet out of reach.  I was getting owned by him.  Died like three times.  Figured I beat the shit out of the toughest dragon in the game, supposedly, so I'm not putting up with that shit.  Plus, it'd be nice to play through the game a second time with a better idea of where I want my character to go.  Which brings me to...

What sort of character would be the most fun to play?  My first play through I was more of a generalist with where I spent my perks, but ended up sneaking and sniping a lot, and then one-handed weapons and either a healing or protective spell in my off-hand.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

I personally enjoyed doing just a straight dagger-rogue. I keep going back to it. But I'm also queer.

Patch 1.5 should be up for Steam/PC folks. It's being submitted to Microsoft and Sony this week, so hopefully soon.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 20, 2012)

My character does everything now. I started with two-handed + archery only though. A very manly choice!

I started using magic alot now. I'm lvl 33 with 90 2h. When I use elemental fury at full power...I just fucking rape basically.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just to clear up, you're saying after playing TW2 you don't feel the desire to go back and play TW1?



Witcher 2 and Witcher 1 are bad comparisons to make, there is actually a decent story that one can experience in those games.  Oblivion on the other hand isn't really a game known for its story, heck most people hated how it basically made you a glorified messenger.  People play Elder Scrolls games for the role-playing aspect and the exploration, in that regard Skyrim is miles ahead of Oblivion in every aspect.  The only thing that might be worth playing Oblivion for is the SI expansion which is all kinds of awesome.  It's like eating an awesome cookie and then desiring to eat a cookie that is ten times worse.  It may still be good but there really isn't a compelling reason for you to do it besides just wanting to experience it.  

/stupid response


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

> It may still be good but there really isn't a compelling reason for you to do it besides just wanting to experience it.





I DON'T UNDERSTAND YOU AT ALL.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

You've played Skyrim, there is absolutely no reason for you to play Oblivion.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Except to experience it, right?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 20, 2012)

Go ahead and experience it if you want to.

For a comparison, I would give Oblivion (vanilla) a solid 6.5 -> 7.0 at best. I gave Skyrim a 10. 

6/10 presentation (yes, even for its time.)
7/10 gameplay
6/10 story

SI:
9/10 presentation
9.5/10 gameplay
9/10 story

Shivering Isles was the beacon of light for an okay game. It's the opposite of Oblivion while still being the same game. It's strange.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, if you want to experience how Skyrim is an improvement over Oblivion because that is mostly what you'll be thinking about because there is almost nothing that it manages to do as well or better than Oblivion and at times is horrendously bad.  Probably.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Okay, okay, I get the point, I'll just get The Witcher 2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 20, 2012)

get Oblivion open world RPGs games> static RPGs

plus the soundtrack is a master piece
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJugTtU0oEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

No one genre is better than another. It's all personal preference. All genres have their flaws and all genres have their strength. That being said I don't care about genres at all. Don't think Game X is an RPG? You think it's a shooter? Who cares. It's still a great game. 

Oblivion is pretty "meh" though. It's alright for an open world game, but its true strength lies in its expansion packs.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 21, 2012)

Witcher 2 is a continuation of Witcher 1's story , Skyrim on the other hand has nothing to do with Oblivion's story , except the universe . So it's not truly a sequel.

I can't imagine how anyone would play TW2 without playing TW1 , many things won't make sense to you , if you don't.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2012)

Oblivion always had a place in my heart lolol

Skyrim may be better, yes, but Oblivion was really the focal point between the real glory of Bethesda.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 22, 2012)

So it seems that the 1.5 patch is fucking up a lot of mods...

/puts it on hold until the community fixes it.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed that :x


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 22, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Witcher 2 is a continuation of Witcher 1's story , Skyrim on the other hand has nothing to do with Oblivion's story , except the universe . So it's not truly a sequel.
> 
> I can't imagine how anyone would play TW2 without playing TW1 , many things won't make sense to you , if you don't.



All the Elder Scrolls games are like that, really. They're purposely set up to require little to no background knowledge of the series, but so that people who have played previous games and know some lore will enjoy it on another level from people who don't. At the same time, the people who haven't can still enjoy it for what it is. I think it strikes a nice balance there that many long running series fail at on some level.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I just haven't been able to jump back into this game yet.


----------



## martryn (Mar 23, 2012)

> get Oblivion open world RPGs games> static RPGs



I counter with Knights of the Old Republic and the third expansion for the first Neverwinter Nights game, Hordes of the Underdark.

Oh, shit, or even Mass Effect.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 23, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> All the Elder Scrolls games are like that, really. They're purposely set up to require little to no background knowledge of the series, but so that people who have played previous games and know some lore will enjoy it on another level from people who don't. At the same time, the people who haven't can still enjoy it for what it is. I think it strikes a nice balance there that many long running series fail at on some level.



yeah that was exactly what i was saying.

But Witcher 2 on the other hand is a proper sequel , playing it without playing 1 , like someone suggested earlier, is ridiculous IMO.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 23, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I just haven't been able to jump back into this game yet.


This right here for me. It's been months since i've played. Waiting for the first DLC before i get back to it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2012)

Anarch said:


> yeah that was exactly what i was saying.
> 
> But Witcher 2 on the other hand is a proper sequel , playing it without playing 1 , like someone suggested earlier, is ridiculous IMO.



I didn't play the witcher 1 and understood the second game pretty well.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Eh, The Witcher 2 went fine without playing the first one for me. That's what diaries and everyone treating you like an idiot is for. 

And yeah, I've been holding off on Skyrim at least until the new patch for consoles. The first DLC would be nifty, too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Mofo (Mar 24, 2012)

IMHO  Daggerfall equal to Morrowind> Shivering Isles>Skyrim>Oblivion.
Oblivion was a great hiking simulator.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 24, 2012)

daggerfall is pure shit to me , Morrowind sucked.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 24, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> daggerfall is pure shit to me , Morrowind sucked.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 24, 2012)

duoranger said:


> Skooma is a hell of a drug man!


fixed to be more thread appropriate.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> daggerfall is pure shit to me , Morrowind sucked.



What don't you like about Daggerfall? :byakuya


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Typical EG.

Feeding the trolls.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't help it, I'm a post count whore.  

Besides, I really am curious as to why he didn't like it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you know _nothing_ about trolls?


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

I am very acquainted with trolls.


----------



## Samehada (Mar 24, 2012)

I played this for a week and after a break, I cannot get hooked or motivated enough to play it again...Sad really


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 25, 2012)

duoranger said:


> Cocaine is a hell of a drug man!


nope i never done drugs or drank alcohol so no! i am just telling the truth.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 25, 2012)

I keep restarting with new character builds , does this happen to others too ?

This was what kept me from finishing Oblivion. Some games are TOO much fun to finish!!!


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

I usually only make three character builds.  The first one is a test build designed to quickly beat the game.  The second is a test build designed to figure out the ideal play style for me.  The third one is the one that I use to "complete" the game as much as I can, that is the one that I log hundreds of hours into.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 25, 2012)

i cant see myself making another account...seems like a waste of time and energy.

however...i will be going back in time to a different saved file to play the game as a stormcloak instead of an empire bitch. thats pretty much it.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Better the Empire's bitch than Rebel scum.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I keep restarting with new character builds , does this happen to others too ?
> 
> This was what kept me from finishing Oblivion. Some games are TOO much fun to finish!!!



Yep. Took me like ten tries before I finally settled into my Imperial Assassin


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 25, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> nope i never done drugs or drank alcohol so no! i am just telling the truth.



That's something you and I have in common.

The thing we don't is that I don't suck balls. 

Shame on you.

Go thee to a nunnery.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I keep restarting with new character builds , does this happen to others too ?
> 
> This was what kept me from finishing Oblivion. Some games are TOO much fun to finish!!!


Heck yes.
I haven't even finished this game yet.. not even once. I make new characters all the times. Melee assassins, magic-using assassins, pure destruction mage, jack-of-all-trades-mage, melee fighter, archer, thief.. for some reason, I find it fun to build a new character and see how he or she does at their lowest levels, with the path you intend them to take.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 25, 2012)

I just ditched my Breton conjuror for a Bosmer archer/assassin.

Also chose the legion over Stormcloaks after I found out what a dick Ulfric was to elves.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 25, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> That's something you and I have in common.
> 
> The thing we don't is that I don't suck balls.
> 
> ...


nope you are just delusional , your game tastes are just awful.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)

Most newer / younger games will obviously have a distaste in older games. Daggerfall and Morrowind are pretty damn dated.

It doesn't make his opinion any less shit


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 26, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Okay back on topic then.
> 
> Skyrim glitches.
> 
> Which ones are still affecting you guys after patch 1.4?



Just started playing a new game last week. Closing in on 100ish hours mostly emphasizing the Dark Brotherhood, Thieves Guild, and a little of both Colleges, filesize hovering around 8 MB, and so far the only glitch I've encountered that my own house beds don't give any sort of Rested bonus, though Inn beds do.  I'm not a werewolf, or a vampire, but I can't get rested in either Breezehome or Proudspire.

Does anyone know if 1.4 has any serious impact on the memory leak, because that was what killed my last game?



Pilaf said:


> I've been playing it again for the last two weeks because my mom stole my copy of Kingdoms of Amalur last time she visited.



Your mom sounds pretty cool. 

So how is KoA? I tried the demo, but it froze up on me 10 minutes into my Free Roam time. Given that this happened to me right after my Skyrim game hit 17 MB, I was not impressed. 



Pilaf said:


> Heh..my Khajiit is a fist fighter. He's gonna spam that suplex repeatedly.



lol, sounds like someone at Bethesda (or someone making mods) is a Tekken fan. 

So far, so good, on my current game. I've been doing counterclockwise laps around the provence, accepting and completing quests, and raiding non-quest dungeons, essentially trying to outrun the memory leak.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

So guys, is it true that Dragon's Dogma is going to be infinitely cooler than this?


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't even know anything about Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 26, 2012)

Speaking of bugs , I got disarmed by Red Eagle's Draugr and my bow disappeared . It's just supposed to drop to the ground right , that's what disarm means. I looked for it everywhere but it just wasn't there .

I had to reload a save and start again.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 26, 2012)

Went back to playing this yesterday. Started a new Nord 2h warrior (already played a Dunmer mage and Bosmer archer). Been using the Einherjar armor which is by far my favorite armor mod. I've also had fun using a few custom weapons. Up to meeting Delphine on this play through. 

Anarch I do the same thing, I've made a whole load of characters and played till about level 15-20 and started over.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 26, 2012)

playing as imperial Ranger with 1h axes and shield, Sneak + illusion and muffle, the killcams with arrows are freakin good

Someone here hates too the Dick, Douchebag mods from SKyrimnexus?


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> So guys, is it true that Dragon's Dogma is going to be infinitely cooler than this?





Depends on what you mean by "this"..if you mean the roughly one half of the overall content of Skyrim that's been released so far, then possibly.

If you're talking about Skyrim as it shall be, hell no.

If you're talking about Elder Scrolls in general... wait till Landfall. That's all I can say. Bitches don't know 'bout Landfall. You'll shit a brick the size of my head and I have a big goddamn head. 

In the mean time, for fans of the series, 


Also, some guy wrote  Be warned, it's 34 pages long.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm liking the sound of the New Houses, can't wait to get back to Morrowind if we ever do.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm liking the sound of the New Houses, can't wait to get back to Morrowind if we ever do.




Some of us never left Resdayn. _May we forever seek the Sey-Da-Neen_.



To know Love is to avoid the Landfall. The teachings of Vehk are always there, for those of us who have not renounced Memory...

And yet... much like the protagonists of Terminator II learned, there is no stopping Landfall. Only to delay the inevitable. That little metor falling/volcano explosion/argonian invasion wasn't Landfall or anywhere near it. Landfall=/= Red Year.

I wasn't allowed to glimpse that future myself. My mind isn't strong enough yet. I'd have come back drooling with blank eyes. But you can't fight the future forever, man. 

This all sounds like gibberish but I swear it's true. You'll see someday. Probably closer to 2020 than today but yeah.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> This all sounds like gibberish but I swear it's true. You'll see someday. Probably closer to 2020 than today but yeah.



I hope that is the year they release a new Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

So Skyrim isn't a full game then? 

And I have to wait another eight years for it? 

Oh, EA Bethesda...


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 27, 2012)

None of Bethesda's last three games have shipped complete, because they're greatly expanded by DLC storylines and content. That's obviously what I meant. How you could possibly garner anything negative from it doesn't speak well of you.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2012)

Started to play again with a couple of mods. :3


----------



## Anarch (Mar 27, 2012)

anyone know of a mod that would let my follower ride a horse ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 27, 2012)

There's something that worries me.

Everytime you save the game, the file becomes a little bigger. Which means it'll keep increasing, and increasing, AND INCREASING... 

Until it takes up all of your console's remaining memory and you can't install new games anymore.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2012)

22 british pound on Amazon UK. Temptation rising... but would I be better off waiting for the DLCs/addons and buying a cheap ass GOTY edition with everything included for 10 bucks in some Steam sale?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Everytime you save the game, the file becomes a little bigger. Which means it'll keep increasing, and increasing, AND INCREASING...
> 
> Until it takes up all of your console's remaining memory and you can't install new games anymore. How did people deal with that?



Haven't really checked how big are my save files. I have a crappy PC and save fairly often so it surprises me I never got any problem.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 22 british pound on Amazon UK. Temptation rising... but would I be better off waiting for the DLCs/addons and buying a cheap ass GOTY edition with everything included for 10 bucks in some Steam sale?



Most likely, yeah.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> There's something that worries me.
> 
> Everytime you save the game, the file becomes a little bigger. Which means it'll keep increasing, and increasing, AND INCREASING...
> 
> Until it takes up all of your console's remaining memory and you can't install new games anymore.



I have like 250 gigs. It's not taking up much of my overall memory at all.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 28, 2012)

(Posting to kick 502 Bad Gateway in the ass and actually read the rest of this fucking thread...)

Restarted last week, coming along nicely, so far, save file still under 9 MB.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 29, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Haven't really checked how big are my save files. I have a crappy PC and save fairly often so it surprises me I never got any problem.



The growing save files is not an issue for PC users. It's only a problem for us PS3 users.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> The growing save files is not an issue for PC users. It's only a problem for us PS3 users.



You PS3 gamers should buy Skyrim on the PC.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually, I checked and the PC save IS getting bigger by +.01 Mb every time I save.   My game is trolling me?


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

Could be wrong, but I assumed Hiroshi meant that it doesn't cause any issues except for the PS3 group.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 29, 2012)

It will only take me 10,000 saves for it to make any difference and it would take 100,000 saves for me to start caring about it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 29, 2012)

epic sketch


----------



## Frostman (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys are lucky. I cant even play the game anymore. My laptop shuts off because it gets too hot. I cant even play Oblivion.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

I bet it's Skyrim's fault.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 29, 2012)

Frostman said:


> You guys are lucky. I cant even play the game anymore. My laptop shuts off because it gets too hot. I cant even play Oblivion.



I had that problem with L.A. Noire a few times. Get a cooling pad (though they hardly ever work) or open the back and dust the fans.That always helps.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 29, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I have like 250 gigs. It's not taking up much of my overall memory at all.



But you are a PC player, I'd bet.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 29, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I have like 250 gigs. It's not taking up much of my overall memory at all.



But you are a PC player, right? 

Anyhow, I really would rather not have to delete the file and start over because it became too large.

All the work you put into it is lost.

And I created the character, so I'm a little attached. I love you Basdero


----------



## Bioness (Mar 30, 2012)

I slay this thread so that a new one may rise.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

